# Naruto: Shukumei Main Thread



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2015)

_"Right and wrong are not what   separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our   perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's   no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views."
_ 
 *THE STORY*​_*A*_fter    the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed… The good feelings and    newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's    formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions    as a group instead of as individuals because they know the truth now. The entities that threaten their way of life cannot be felled by rogue states; they must be one Shinobi Nation.

For 150 years the peace of the Shinobi Union prospers and the terror from above and beyond does not return.

However enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been   peaceful; poverty and starvation are at an all-time low as the world reaches heights of never before seen posterity. But there is one   prevailing thought that has climbed into the social consciousness. Are the Kage representatives of the people if the people did not choose them?

If the threat that banded the world together never comes, if the death and destruction that was guaranteed by their division, doesn't really exist then does the world need leaders that were never chosen by the people? 

If the world has prospered then does it really need to be fixed on the gamble that it can be better? The question knows no borders, knows no one segmentation, knows no age. The smaller villages who feel as though they are misrepresented by the Gokage began to enact change, they are, Kusakagure, Tanikagure, and Amekagure, the Small Three. These lands decide their governance should be a democratic one and acting in concert these three lands are the faces of democracy.

Elsewhere  there are rumblings in the Country of Iron as an ancient religious sect brings about a renaissance to what is known the world over as a bastion of neutrality. The rumblings of this group's past indiscretions is but a whisper but as the world changes there are those who distrust the new religion taking form in the Country of Iron. 

The world is at a crossroads, unsure of what it will and can be. The only thing that is certain is that the Destiny of this generation will decide the path.​ Please see  thread for more information.

*PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF WHEN POSTING.*
Thank you.​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2015)

The sky was clear today, the suns rays gently beaming down on the soft green grass. Ants crawling along the ground, looking for their next source of food... butterflies gently resting on flowers and taking part of the sweet nectar. A field of lilies and tulips gently wafting in the breeze without a single care. The gentle sound of birds calling to one another, as if to say, everything is all right, everything is peaceful; calm and serene. 

Then, a gentle rain falls down upon the lilies, the tulips, and the ants... but this was not water, no... It was blood. The droplets splattered the pink and white flowers, turning them red in seconds, they drowned the ants and caused the grass to stick and clump together. "Hey! I know that these kinds of situations can be stressful. But you need to keep your head about you." A young redheaded boy stands confidently, gently pushing his hair back to reveal his piecing yellow eyes.  "Get it... Cause, I cut your buddies head off." A sadistic smirked crossed his lips. 

Before the red haired boy was three other individuals, each one dressed in all black and concealing their face. "Oi, Oi... Come on, this isn't fun." The young boy shrugged, raising up into the air a massive broadsword with a fanned tip, gently resting it upon his shoulder. "Come on guys, You are some band of thieves right? Maybe you're assassins... If you were, I'd say you are pretty shit assassins."

---Meet Shou Mashima, Assassin Extroidanare.... And resident crazy person.--- 

"He took Genji out... what do we do?" One of the masked men looked to the others. "We do what we were paid to do! We kill him!" The other two men gulp and ready their kunai's in hand. "Look guys." Shou let out a sigh as he raised one of his hands up in a shrugging motion, "I don't know about you, But i can do this all day." The men stared in confusion, blinking at one another. "Why... did you shrug then...?" With that, Shou leaped into the air, spinning his body around and slashing downward at one of the men, cleaving him in half. "Oh, to confuse you." 

"Hahaha Man! did you see the look on your faces?" Shou chuckled and wiped a tear from his eye, "Priceless man, just priceless." The other two men quickly lashed out at Shou, "Oh shit, Knifey Catchy! My second favorite sport!" With a quick duck, he grabbed one of the mens arm's, pulling him into the others Kunai. "GUAH!" "I'M SORRY SHIROU!" "No, no... that's now how you play Knifey Catchy." Shou shook his head, "You don't apologize for the weakness of your team.... That's how you lose Knifey Catchy."  Shou planted his foot firmly on Shirou's leg.

"Now don't move." With that, He leaped off the man's leg and into the air, "Hyup!" dragging his massive sword with him, spinning around and slashing as he landed, slicing both men in half. "I think they hired some real chumps. Not even ninjas... Well... I mean... In the technical sense i guess? But not like... the legit sense..." Shou rubbed his chin in thought. "Fuck this shits deep. What is a ninja?" 

"You... You're sick...." One of the men gurgled while on the ground. "Oh? Are you still alive? That's impressive for a man whose know half of what he used to be." Shou stood over him, watching blood pour from his waist, taking in a massive breath through his nose. "Huah~ You know, the air is thinner the moment just before death. Its as though you can smell the death god coming." "Hack..." Blood erupted from the mans mask as he lay on the ground. 

"You... You're fucked up..." "True." Shou smiled at him. "But i'm a product of my environment you know." He let his smile drop and gently placed the sword back in its holder. "But really. If it ain't a challenge its boring you know. I can't enjoy it, I can't get the real feeling of danger... excitement." With a sigh he turned back to the dying man. "Count yourself lucky i was bored." His yellow eyes grew dark, as though he was no longer there. "There's a demon inside me you know. One that seeks out blood... and he will never be sated."


----------



## Kenju (Nov 17, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Good morning, Tsunamori-sensei"_


A three-story brick building stood underneath the clouds of Kumogakure. Children of all kinds ran about in and out of the building. Adults with exhausted smiles watched over them as if it were just another day of work. Well that's because it was after all. Those all too kind adults were employees of this establishment that, which at the very front of the building, could be read a sign that displays the name; "Green Heart Orphanage". Inside that very building on the third floor was a certain classroom filled small children chatting among themselves. Their mixture of voices and yells filled the room with an innocent vibe. 

Rowdy as they are, a single loud thud brought their robust mayhem to an end. That thud belonged to the person they had always expected to be there. He was an average-looking and plain boy in a blue suit and tie. Besides that, there was nothing else visually impressionable about him. In his words, he was the kind of teenage boy you could find anywhere.

_"Good morning Tsunamori-Sensei!!!!"_

Most of those children said in unison. Despite their upbeat voices, the reciever of those kind words held a laxed and lukewarm expression as he rested placed a single hand on the podium. 

_"Good morning, class,"_

He responded with a tone as if he'd been doing this everyday.
_
"Alright, lets get these tiresome formalities out of the way that you kids like to do for some reason,"_

He stated, letting out a string of responses that attacked him like an automatic machine gun.

_"Sensei, what's the weather like today?"_

_"Irritatingly cold like the past few days before. A kid like you should be interested in better things then that, Rika-chan"_

_"Sensei, the new weekly manga magazines are out!"_

_"Souma-kun, as a teacher, I have a responsibility to keep a boring and straightforward appearance to my students. So I can't say I've read those enjoyable manga,"_

_"Sensei, how do we know if we're real people and not just characters thought up by someone?"_

_"Why are you asking this philosophical crap in this grade level? I'm tempted to kick you out of class, Jewly,"
_
_"Sensei, is this world really peaceful?"
_
_"Don't ask a serious question in a slice of life scene, Cyrus. You'll live a happier life,"_

And last but not least,

_"Sensei, did you find a girlfriend?"_

_"Sigh, once again, no, Shana. Girl's like to go for guys that standout and are different from the norm, do I look anything like that?"_

_"Then Sensei, can I be your girlfriend?"_

_"No, I'm not so pathetic I need pity from a little kid. And if I'm going to jail, it should be for something a lot cooler.....Not that crime is cool."
_
He almost sounded like an afterschool special, but unfortunately it was still school. In this ghetto classroom with a lack of books necessary for a classroom, Tsunamori Kentarou took out a stick of chalk and wrote on the small chalk board. 

_"History time, can anyone tell me long this nation has been at 'peace'?" _

He picked at one of the raised hands along in the crowd of children.

_"Yes, Akane?"
_
_"150 years?"_

_"Correct, a well-rounded number....sort of weird but whatever. Now as you may know, this peace was not always here, and neither was this nation. Quite some time ago, this Nation was divided up into smaller parts. Consisting of a bunch of self-absorbed leaders who didn't think to let go of their pride for the sake of their people,"_

_"What would you do if you were a leader, sensei?"_

_"Heh, well i suppose it would be what any teenage boy would do. Have the greatest of male friends and the hottest of girls as my girlfriends. But  as a teacher, I guess I should say something nice like trying to bring world peace."_

After stating that, a figure outside the nearby door caught his attention.

_"Everyone take out your textbooks and get to studying on what we learned yesterday. Like usual, if you don't have one yourself, share with the person next to you. Don't be a selfish jerk, I'll be right back whenever I feel like it,"_

He once again said something irresponsible for a teacher and left out of the classroom while closing the door shut. ​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 17, 2015)

*Juuban Fūma*
_Introduction_

Tall skyscrapers, bright lights, busy traffic, and a downpour of rain. This could only be one place; the Village Hidden in the Rain. The Rain Village sure did live up to its namesake, for it always rained for long stretches of time daily. Despite that, no one was really bothered by the rain. No matter what the weather the citizens would still go about their day and go from destination A to destination B. For most of the occupants of the Rain Village, destination B consisted of parties, clubs, bars, and more parties. There?s a saying around these parts; the rain pours hard, but the people party harder. 

Juubun however was a different case. He didn?t like places with loud music, or rooms filled with crowds of people. In fact saying he didn?t like it would be an understatement. Sometimes he wished the Fūma clan?s pact was with the Grass Village or Waterfall Village instead. He felt as if he would?ve enjoyed life more in those villages. However, his options were limited; the agreement made one hundred fifty years ago only granted those in the Fūma clan Rain Village citizenship, nothing more. 

Now, one might ask where Juubun would be going if not a party. The answer to that would be the training grounds. Whenever Juubun is not training, he is on whatever mission available to a genin, or running errands. There was simply nothing else Juubun did besides those three things, besides the obvious. He still ate and slept like others did. Well, maybe not the latter. As Juubun?s eye bags would tell you, he didn?t get much sleep. He?d constantly wake up to terrible nightmares about his past, most notably the one time Koware had strangled him. 

He wished that he?d be past that by now. All his abuse ended when he was eight years old, which was eight years ago. Since then, he had a wonderful seven years living with an elderly man named Birudo, and his lovely wife Odayaka. Birudo was a good adult figure for Juubun, while Odayaka was an amazing woman who treated Juubun as the child she never got to have. Despite their best efforts however, Juubun was still affected by his past. It was for that reason Juubun had decided to start a new in the Rain Village. 

The reason why Juubun constantly trains and goes on missions is because if he?s doing that he doesn?t have to think. If he?s not thinking, his past isn?t affecting him. He?d continue to try and block out all the terrible things that has happened to him by not giving himself a chance to think about it. Sure, it might seem unhealthy to some, but Juubun saw it as turning something negative into something positive. Instead of wasting time being broken and sad, he?d instead spend it training and completing missions so he?ll become a great shinobi.

However, it should be said that Juubun?s goal to become a great shinobi isn?t for fame or power. In fact, Juubun would be content with being a Chunin for the rest of his life. It?d be the perfect rank for him. He wouldn?t have to be doing trivial tasks that a genin handles, and he wouldn?t have to make the hard choices a Jounin would have to. It was the comfort of not having to make decisions that appealed to Juubun. He found the idea of taking orders and not giving them comforting. 

The young shinobi had finally arrived to the training grounds. He was soaking wet from the rain, which was common for him. If he?d wait for clear skies to train in the place literally called the Rain Village, he?d never get any training done. Over what Juubun would normally be wearing was a black hooded rain jacket. It was common for residents of the Rain Village to always dress in attire suited for rain, and to have an umbrella on them. Unfortunately for Juubun he didn?t bother to bring his umbrella, because it wasn?t as if he could hold it as he trained. It made sense to him, if he?s going to get wet after setting an umbrella down once he arrives at the training grounds, then he might as well get wet on his way there. 

One might describe the Rain Village training grounds as underwhelming. It was the Grass Village that had the best training grounds, while it felt like the dummies and targets in the Rain Village hadn?t been changed in years. It would seem that too many people were too busy partying instead of training. Why would they want to train anyway, they had trained so many years in the Grass Village schools that they probably don?t want to look at another target or dummy again.

_?Today I?ll work on target practice.?_ And as soon as the thought had concluded in his mind, Juubun had taken out ten kunai from his ninja pouch, and jumped high into the air; he then maneuvered himself so he would be facing the ground head first. Moving his head around his eyes scanned all the targets in his vicinity and then he began. As he lost altitude he threw his kunai a bit higher up into the air, and as they came back down he?d grab one for each hand and then throw them at the target. Two, four, six? He was getting much closer to the ground. With haste he threw the other four at the remaining targets, and then before he could plummet head first into the ground he maneuvered himself once more to land on his feet. Juubun looked at the targets.

?Tsk, tsk. Better luck next time.? Said a female voice from a nearby tree. 

?Hmm?? The green haired shinobi turned his head to see the unknown spectator. 

?You get a five out of ten. Fifty percent. Failure.? Juubun had located where the voice came from. There stood a girl who looked to be about fifteen standing on a tree branch, holding an umbrella. ?I can definitely tell you aren?t apart of those annoying Grass Village school graduates. As pretentious and annoying those students are, they could have hit all those targets while drunk.? Juubun didn?t reply, and decided to continue staring.  ?But don?t worry; I?m not one of them either. If I was I?d right now be vomiting in a toilet and regretting last night.? She then smiled. ?Glad to finally meet someone my age who isn?t like those elite assholes.? Juubun watched as the girl jumped down from the tree, landing a few feet away from him. ?The name?s Furi. What?s yours??


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2015)

_Epilogue: A Dreamer's Lament_
_Ace_












​
At the end of a broken threshold, there were two entities that stood in a lonely field. Two distinct souls, one of which smiled behind a shroud of impoverished cruelty, while the other awaited a feverish display. Eyes locked into a target which could barely move, one had already achieved victory. At this current juncture, any normal human being would've counted his mishaps and accepted the reality. One that all other options exhausted themselves and that no matter the action it would've surely failed. An older man, stained in the image of battle, yet towering above all else as if deep wounds and scars were merely an adornments of his flesh, as if the pain were merely a testament of grossing strength. 

The young man, of charcoal jet-black hair stood, a laughter escaped his lips, an out burst almost, his eyes were faded, one of which darkened ever so slowly in a veil of shadow, a lone crimson shone in the center. This visage... for some reason had been extremely frightening, yet extremely saddening as well. The paroxysm of a man unable to pull out any more strength could only expose disbelief in a form of subtle laughter. Yet standing tall, he looked up above the clouds of a broken world, where clouds drifted with a subtlety, where a moon stood half-bitten in a plagued void of stars. Even at the moment of this particular tragedy the world remained what it was. 

The young man of the awkward eyes sighed, a realization that one could determined immediately. That once could understand with merely witnessing a stressing situation like what is presented before you. No matter the struggle, no matter the hour, the day, whatever the situation might be. The world continues on with it's peaceful blithe. The boy's eyes spoke, as if auditory, his semblance gave a peculiar spectator a sensation of clarity. An understanding that transcended all the imaginary. 

The earth, began to shiver at the heel of his feet, the gusts began to form at a visual spiral across the young man's body. A gaping flame of white ran across the earth, rocketed towards the heavens and a body clad in dark surfaced from the surge of power. An incredible power began to expose itself in a visage of white and black. Masking the young man in both an exterior of white fire, one that poured from his very essence, while his flesh slowly engulfed in darkness of a dancing fire corrupted his image. And a timer soon began, as with this immediate change, his power grew immensely, the image shifted, the perception changed. An arm had been lost, without even a single visible form of hesitation, the boy who had seemed defeated regained the advantage. 

_"You owed me this, ___." _ 

A name was thrown out, however something masked it. The shivering of a world crumbling to nothing began. A laughter, maniacal rose from the lips of the other, his mouth moved, shouts were seen, but no sound came. The image began to fade, their bodies rushed into a the other, an epic battle ensued. The world shook, the visage of the land crumbled, debris came at the wake of the two's battle. Soon, at the distance, you could see other rejoice to witness this horrid tragedy ensue. Hearts sunk, two in specific were in tragedy, a small boy cheered. It was all they could do at the moment. 

As the world sparked in the clash of two souls which hated the other, no purpose behind their blades, no honor to uphold. Just merely the souls of a man who care for nothing who faced a man who cared too much for something. Evidently, one would have to come out victorious, and for a moment the young man showed feat beyond human comprehension. 

_"To kill a God."_ the young man said. 

To defeat an entity which had prior demonstrated capabilities beyond that of the strongest man. A maniac bent on merely making the world his puppet. But even so, as the fight continued, the clock ticked, the boy began to weaken, and even as he held victory at his grasp, he knew that it was limited, that if he didn't achieve this in the short span that he was given, that he would fail. And as such... it happened, bringing the older man into a corner, standing towering above the body of the man who caused him so much... The boy lost his power and with it, his life. 

_"A little more time... Just a tiny bit, I would've rid the world of a stain... Of a... much needed hindrance."_

His footing became loose, his body lost all of it's strength, his heart began to gave out, and the light of the world became dim. He was fading much faster than he would've liked to...

_"I want you to remember, ___. I was the only man... to ever beat y--"_

He feel, on the shoulder of the man he brought to the brink of death, alone. With no other than his foe to grasp the remains. With a smile cross his lips, something that a peculiar spectator knew... he didn't do too often. But even then, at that moment. The insane man, rose his hand, and embraced the child. For even a moment... the man felt something he had never felt before. Something that rose from a less darker plain. But even so, laughter came out his mouth, a reaction towards this situation. Not as a man acknowledging victory, not of respect towards surviving a battle, not excitement. 

It only felt necessary... It only felt... needed. 

In a different plain, two souls awaited the third. But he never came. Never arrived. Lonely, the young man was sealed upon a even further plain. One where he would serve a horrid purpose. He would be what kept the balance in check, as penance... He would be alone, a seal. For the rest of his life.  



~*~

"...Another dream about him..."​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Nuvole Bianche I*

It was a particularly peaceful and sunny day in the land of Lightning. Autumn was coming to an end, taking the beautiful warm browns and golden tones with it and leaving the country looking gray and bare. Most of the trees had already lost their leaves, birds had migrated south and most of the animals staying behind would now be closing their eyes, falling into a long dream from which they would wake up only when Spring comes once again. But for now, the cold wind blows any remnants of warmth away, announcing the arrival of Winter to anyone that would stop for a moment to listen to its soft humming.

Even so, Kumogakure, the shinobi capital of this land, remains as busy as ever with the daily bustle of people everywhere. The markets are loud and busy as the farmers try to sell the last of their autumn produce, housewives fighting with teeth and claws over the freshest vegetables. Children, covered from head to toe with clothes by over protective parents, play all day in the park, wishing for snow to fall a little bit earlier this year. Shops are stocking on winter products and some are already putting up some decorations for the upcoming winter festivities. The shinobi themselves can be seen hurrying around as they try to get as many missions or double shifts as they can handle so they’ll hopefully be granted a break during the freezing times.

If someone were to leave the main gates of the village, they might still hear a faint whistle as, only a few feet ahead, lies the entry to a small neglected path that leads to a nearby farm where a young girl is headed on her bicycle. She’s wearing a yellow sweater, so bright it hurts to look at, and simple black jeans that are comfortably tucked into boots. Although the girl looks far from it, with her eyes closed and lips pursed as she whistles cheerfully into the air, she’s actually a young kunoichi in a very important mission for her village.

“Yuuko!” The farm’s sole owner, a lady in her late forties greeted the girl as she approached the main house. “They sent you again?”

Although the words might sound a little hurtful, Yuuko knew more than well they were anything but. Setsuko-san was a direct but caring person. “They don’t really trust me with C-ranks yet I guess,” she just laughed it off, bowing her head slightly at the lady before parking her bicycle against the porch.

“That’s nothing to laugh about, do you want to stay a genin forever?” Setsuko replied with her hands resting on her hips, her head shaking slightly as she frowned at the girl’s attitude. “You’ve already graduated ages ago and-“

“It was only last June…” Yuuko interrupted softly.

“My point exactly! Anyway, come inside so I can show you what your job will be.”

Turning, the farmer left Yuuko to follow her inside, which the girl promptly did, closing the door behind her. Setsuko kept complaining about Yuuko still doing D-ranks at a time like this but the genin tuned out, instead taking note of how cold the house felt despite most of Lightning having access to modern central heating. Her thoughts must’ve shown on her face because the woman stopped talking about Yuuko’s future and scratched the back of her head with a troublesome expression.

“The last storm hit big over here. I managed to keep the stables intact somehow but I can’t say the same about my house, see?” She asked right before opening a previously closed door which lead to a room that looked like the result of a natural disaster. Yuuko gulped and stared at all the ruined furniture thrown around and then at the huge hole up in the ceiling, wincing. Surely she didn’t expect a single girl to… “Yeah. I don’t expect you to finish it all in one day. I’d do it myself but I’ve got the crops to tend to, they got a number did on them too.”

Dropping a case with various tools on the baffled girl’s hands, Setsuko turned and left. “This is a carpenter’s job!” Yuuko tried to call after her in vain.

“What am I supposed to do, I have no idea how to actually fix a roof… Maybe ojii-chan…” 

Mumbling to herself, the girl dropped the tool case on the ground and reached for one of her back pouches, from which she took a shiny pink cell phone. Quickly punching in the numbers, she placed it against her ear and waited for the call to go through. “This is the Deredere family restaurant, would you like to make an order?”

“Ojii-chan? It’s Yuuko. Do you know how to fix roofs?”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*HER PRELUDE BEGINS*​
Every time she tried to recall the events of that day, she would feel a painful throb in her head. Was it a punishment of some sort? A warning—that she should not be sticking her nose into whatever it was that happened? Yukino didn't know. All she knew was that she knew nothing. Azami Isshiki—whoever he was—did a good job of making sure of that.

Not everything was completely gone, though. She could remember everything up to and after the mission; could see blurred mosaics of images. A dark shadow, a malevolent smile and—most prominently—her friend's lifeless body pinned to a tree. She could remember her feelings of guilt and regret; the cold rain mixing in with her hot, incandescent tears.

Most poignantly, she could remember Inui's expression. Horror, fear, sadness, and between all of them, anger. Subdued blame; sheathed bitterness. 

"It's too early for this," Yukino muttered to herself, bringing the hot towel to her face. She held it in place, enjoying the warmth spread through her body, then carefully placed it on the rack by the sink. The kunoichi looked at herself in the mirror. She sometimes wondered what others saw when they looked at her.

No doubt, what they saw was a beautiful and talented kunoichi. Lucky to be born, and with no shortage of silver spoons to be fed with. Yukino knew different, though. Talent was something that needed to be polished like anything else; pedigree could be overcome with handwork. Those who bitterly judged without knowing—their opinions were of no value to her.

What she sought was clarity. Certainty. Acknowledgement, in a life without clarity, without certainty and without acknowledgement. Because Yukino Nara, for all her intellect, only knew one thing. That she knew nothing.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2015)

​
"Give em blood~ Blood~ Gallons of the stuff~" Shou sang as he walked away from the corpses. "Ugh... I'm bored." He let out a sigh rubbing the back of his head. "Man... I wonder who hired those guys..." The red haired assassin pondered for a moment before shrugging it off. "Meh, Fuck it. No skin off my nose... or their nose... Well... Skin off their nose actually cause i cut their head off." Shou shook his head, "Geez, I'm gettin all sorts of existential today." He continued his match through the grass and flowers, his sword dripping the blood of his enemies behind him. 

"Wait... why was i here again?" He blinked a little bit, was he on a mission... he couldn't remember... "Eh, probably wasn't important." In truth, Shou was on a mission, His mission was to eliminate a rouge Mashima clan member... Who just so happened to have hired a small group of assassins to take out his own would be assassin. Though, the mission itself was of no consequence to the Assassin Extraordinar! Mostly because killing Mashima clan members is sort of his thing. "OH SHIT! THAT'S RIGHT!" 

Shou laughed a bit as he slapped his forehead "Fuuuck im an idiot!" He chuckled a bit more, "You have to clean the blood of your sword or it'll rust!" Walking back to the now freshly dead bodies, "Imma borrow this kay?" Shou asked, grabbing one of the mens face masks. "Gotta clean my sword. Silly me right?" He sighed and rolled his eyes, "Sheesh I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached. Sort of like that guys... you know, the guy i decapitated?" He remarked, pointing over at the dead body. "Come on guys... Liven up. heh... I crack myself up." 

"Really...?" He stood there in silence for a few seconds. "Well if you're all going to just lay about all day i'll take my leave." Shou finished cleaning off his blade and tossed the bloodied rag onto one of the corpses. "Fuckin deadbeats." Shou cracked his neck and began his march towards a small village he could see in the distance. "Wellp, Judging by the position of the sun and the moon... Jupiter is in retrograde and my horoscope says 'You will find succeed in all matters of the heart today!' ... That town is probably where i'll find my target." Shou nodded sure of himself. 

"That or horoscopes are bullshit and that town is where i'll find my untimely demise. But that's very unlikely." The red haired assassin made his way towards the town. Confidently strutting... or well, walking as per normal for Shou. 

In Town-

"Alpha team is down." A man dressed in all black reports, kneeling in front of six more men. "I see." One of them remarks. "Well then, Send in Bravo team." "Are you sure? Maybe we should send in everyone..." One of them comments, "No need. Bravo should be more than enough." The others nod, "Roger." With that, six more men were assembled and released out of the town. "Shou Mashima..." the words come from the shadows. "Ofcourse they'd send that bastard after me." "Are you possitive you want to take on the Mashima clan boss?" One of the men comments. "Ofcourse! Those bastards are weak and lack vision!" The man from the shadows slowly stands up. 

"I'll take the Mashima clan by force, I'll bring about a new age for Kirigakure, For the world." He smirks lightly, crimson eyes showing great confidence. "Hell, I just might aim for the Mizukage while i'm at it!" He lets out a light chuckle... as does everyone else in the room, for fear of being killed if they dont...


----------



## Hollow (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Nuvole Bianche II*

A scream resounded throughout Setsuko?s field. It wasn?t the first one either.

Amused, the woman looked over to her house, taking a moment to stare at Yuuko?s silhouette up on the roof. She was actually fixing the roof. Setsuko had known that?s the idea the girl would end up getting out of her request but she hadn?t really expected the girl to follow through with it, especially since the farmer only really wanted her to clean up the mess in that room. But she was taking her job so seriously that Setsuko couldn?t bring herself to her. This, she figured, was why the girl kept being requested for D-ranks.

As if sensing her eyes on her, Yuuko turned to look at her and waved before turning back around again. Setsuko sighed. It was getting dark, she should probably send the girl home. Yesterday, she had left in a hurry and come back with written instructions and all kinds of material she probably had no idea what to use for. Today, she had arrived early in the morning and had only come down that roof once, to eat lunch. Yuuko kept hurting herself, slamming the hammer on her fingers or letting metal planks fall on her feet but, to Setsuko?s surprise, was actually pulling it off. 

The job was far from sturdy, it probably wouldn?t survive the next big storm that hit the farm house but it would protect its insides from the upcoming cold snow. Setsuko was pretty much already done with her crops, maybe she should actually give the girl a hand?

On the roof, Yuuko got up and looked down at her work in progress with a satisfied grin, wiping the sweat off her forehead with the back of her hand. Just a couple more planks and the entire hole would be covered. Afterwards, she still had the room to take care of but that would be easy compared to the intense hard work she had these past two days. She?d just have to dedicate her morning to it the next day and this mission would be complete. Content, she lifted her arms as she stretched her muscles out.

?You?re not getting lazy now, are you?? Setsuko asked behind her. Turning, Yuuko grinned as she saw the woman had already carried the necessary planks up the ladder making it look like the easiest job in the world when the girl had struggled hard with them earlier on the job. Carefully stepping over, she went to help carry them though there wasn?t much she could do with her little muscle strength and both woman tackled the remaining hole in comfortable silence.

?You should stay over tonight,? Setsuko said after a while, as Yuuko passed her nails with which to seal the planks in. ?It?s already freezing, you?ll catch a cold if you set out on your bicycle at this late hour.?

Yuuko smiled despite herself. She was a kunoichi, it would be shameful if she were to get a cold that easily, but this was Setsuko?s way of saying thank you so she quickly pulled her phone out to call her grandparents and inform them about where she would be staying tonight. Then both of them climbed down the ladder and went inside. ?Are Maria and Violeta doing okay??

?They?ve been staying most days inside lately, they don?t like the cold. You can go visit the cows tomorrow if you want but go take a shower now. I?ll go get you some clothes and start on dinner,? Setsuko answered, pointing at the door that led to the bathroom. ?You smell like crap.? Yuuko just laughed and rushed into the bathroom, eager to wash the hard work of that day away so she could eat her fill of Setsuko?s delicious vegetables later.

Cleaning the room the following day proved to be as easy as Yuuko had previously guessed. Most of the furniture was beyond saving and the few pieces that could still be used would still need heavy repairs before Setsuko would be able to use them again. The windows would also have to be replaced but glass work was way beyond Yuuko?s abilities. Soon enough, she found herself standing next to her bicycle once again, holding a bag with her dirty clothes from the previous day on one hand and a box filled with fresh veggies on the other. ?You didn?t have to Setsuko-san.?

?Nonsense, I already sold what I had to and there?s no way I can handle everything that?s left. Pass my regards to your grandparents and here, this is a little extra for your hard work,? the woman remarked, quickly stuffing a small envelope on Yuuko?s mouth. ?It?s way less than what I would have to pay an actual carpenter and I?m sure all these D-ranks can?t give a lot of profit.?

Yuuko laughed as best as she could, attaching her packages to the back of the bicycle and carefully putting the envelope inside her back pouch. ?Don?t mind if I take it then. Pass by the restaurant sometime Setsuko-san, obaa-chan loves having you around and Tora has been looking mighty lonely lately.?

The farmer rolled her eyes and shrugged. ?Tell that bitch to come here herself if she wants attention.?

Laughing, Yuuko got on her bicycle and pushed her feet off the ground for a small boost. ?I?ll come visit you again soon!? She called before dashing onto the road that would take her back to Kumo.

She was still a low genin who had never even been to her first C-ranked mission yet and instead kept being sent on little odd jobs like this. She wasn?t a strong fighter either, Tora kept complaining about her lack of strength and her poor taijutsu skills and, to top it off, she disliked the idea of fighting itself (and, to be honest, she was scared of ever facing a real enemy in battle)! But that?s okay. And as she passed the entrance to her beloved village and stopped a second to take in the sight, smiling as the guarding shinobi lifted his hand in a small greeting, she couldn?t help but think she was the luckiest girl alive.

?I?m home.?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 17, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"When in Doubt, Go with Pizza"_

_"What a drag,"_

Kentarou said to himself while feeling like he was stealing someone's catch phrase. Not long ago he was in class teaching a bunch of innocent kids about the ways of the world. So why was he now walking solemnly through the village by himself? Well just when he went out of the classroom to inspect who was waiting for him outside, he found it was sadly not a cute girl handing him a love letter and instead one of orphanage employees asking him to get something for lunch.

_"First I'm helping them with being a teacher now I'm their errand boy? This world just isn't fair to the kind,"_

He complained to no one in particular while passing by the strangers on the concrete pavement. He fumbled around with the money given to him in his pocket, making sure it was still there. He passed by several shops, trying to find whatever caught his interest.

_"Like usual, let's be cheap here,"_

He stated while entering the pizza restaurant on his right. The sign above read 'Lil Beazers'. _Why are we avoiding copyright?_ He questioned himself before making his order. 

After a few minutes, that average-looking boy stepped out with two boxes of pizza stacked on top of each other in his left hand. _They don't kid about it being hot-and-ready_, he mentally commented on the heat passing into his hand. 

The rapid sound of a chain running entered his hearing, and when he turned around to find the source of the sound, the boy was first blessed with the cute effeminate sound of “Excuse me!!!!” and then cursed with the feeling of a bike wheel slamming into his sternum.

_"Gah!"_

Maybe if he was a skilled shinobi, Kentarou could have evaded this situation. But like he always reminded himself, he was obviously not and as such he came crashing into the ground along with the pizza boxes. ​


----------



## Island (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yume*​
Too many people, too many noises, and, worst of all, it smelled like some gross combination of body odor and pollution. In many respects, Downtown Konoha was probably the same place that it was a hundred years ago. There were still trees, still wood buildings with painted signs nailed to the exterior. There were still the smells of fresh noodles, seafood, and rice bowls. Still, it just wasn?t the same, and it would never be the same?

Yume preferred the park, but she begrudgingly gave it up after one too many days of wandering off the path to stare at the water and then being viciously attacked by the local geese. Some people could just walk up to them, feed them, and even pet them, but, for some reason, geese simply disliked the young woman.

For what reason, she had no idea.

But as soon as she heard that sound?










​
She knew that her day at the park was over and that she should serious reconsider where she spends her leisure time. Between classes and studying, she wanted a breather, somewhere she could relax, enjoy the atmosphere, and maybe grab something to eat.

Thus, she ended up downtown.

Not exactly the atmosphere she wanted, but it sufficed. It was a strange combination of businesses, restaurants, and shinobi. Something like a traditional countryside village except a few order of magnitudes larger and with the addition of super powerful shinobi enjoying a hot meal with their comrades. So, really, it was nothing like a countryside village whatsoever.

Yume scratched her head and glanced down at her feet. Maybe she should find a better metaphor, something that wasn?t totally the opposite of what she was going for.

But then, suddenly?

*BAAAM!*

She walked right into somebody, tumbled sideways, and fell onto her bottom, simultaneously spilling the contents of her bag everywhere. Her books, her notes, her makeup bag, everything, spilled out onto the sidewalk.

It took a moment for her to reorient herself. She rubbed her head and shook her temples, glancing up, only seeing the reflection of a headband.

?Oh!? She gasped. ?I?m so sorry, Shinobi-san!?


----------



## Hollow (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters I*

It was her fault, it was most definitely her fault. 

As always, she wasn?t really looking where she was going, simply gliding through the streets with earphones blasting music, it was a wonder it hadn?t happened sooner. By the time she realized there was someone directly aligned with her trajectory, it was way too late to avoid a crash. That?s to say she just panicked and totally forgot how to use the bicycle?s breaks. ?Excuse me!!!?

The impact happened and both her and bicycle ended up on the floor. For a second, Yuuko just lied there on the ground, her legs miraculously still wrapped around the now oddly twisted bicycle. The fact that they had just crashed in front of Lil Beazers and that she was mighty hungry was all her brain was able to process until, like a bolt of lightning, the realization that she had crashed into someone hit her with enough power to make her snap to attention.

There were people around, some looked amused and others slightly worried. She even heard a few ?Are you kids okay?? Yuuko would be lying if she said that crash hadn?t hurt but it had to hurt way less than actually being hit by a bicycle. Kicking the trinket away, she pushed herself up and slowly approached her victim with a frown.

?I?m so sorry!? She shouted earnestly before grabbing his arm to help him up. ?Are you okay? Nothing?s broken right? I?ll?? The girl quieted down a bit as she noticed the pizza boxes on the ground. One of them was bent and half of the pizza was only peeking out of the carton but the other had opened up with the crash and a perfectly delicious pizza was wasted on the cold floor. There went the extra money Setsuko-san had just offered her a while ago. ?I?ll cover the cost of your pizzas!? 

Not feeling like staying put while waiting for the boy to start yelling at her, Yuuko made quick work of picking the wasted pizzas and her own stuff off the ground. The people that had decided to stop and watch the show were already moving on and all the girl could think about is how she was probably about to be dragged into a shady corner and beat up like in the old days. What if he was part of some gang? What if they decided to make her a slave after this?! 

Looking back at the boy, he didn?t really look the part though. He looked like he was still struggling with some pain but he didn?t look all that angry, nor did he look like he belonged to the mafia. Instead, he looked serious and kind of shy. The kind of boy that would be bullied into being the errand boy for his friends. Once again getting closer to him, Yuuko tapped him on the shoulder with an understanding smile on her face. ?It?s okay, I?ve been through the same. Life is hard, isn?t it??? She sighed as if they were two old men sitting on a bar, drinking bears and talking about what?s gone wrong with their days. ?I like you, we should be friends. My name is Yuuko, let?s go get you those pizzas I promised you.?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 17, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"There's Some Bad Pun To Be Made Here"_


_"Ugh," _

Kentarou grumbled something unintelligible as he tried to get to his feet. He was in a bit of a daze as the world spun around him. Well he was not so weak of a person that he couldn't withstand any pain, so the average-looking boy was certain he would not cry over something like this. That's right, he would stand and look tough with the people around watching and maybe even impress some girls.

However, once he found the mangled pieces of pizzas on the dirt-filled concrete . the boy could since he was starting to tear up. _"No dammit!, this is going to come out of my wallet!"_, he cried out as he lost any will and crumbled to his knees. Holding his head, the teen starting contemplating dark thoughts, _"No wait, kids don't give a crap what they eat do they!? Yeah, they'll eat anything as long as it looks good!,"_ he said something that would get him fired if heard.

It was then that he saw a young girl about the age of his own helping clean up the mess that was made. Any rotten thoughts he had were literally swept  away by hey. In other words, this must be the person responsible for crashing into him. _"Had you been a guy and not a cute girl, we probably would have gotten into some fight about making you pay me back double. But since you're not, I guess I can only look the other way. This world really is unfair like that,"_ he commented while finding out he had somehow gotten his own catchphrase. 

He listened to the girl apologize to him, honestly he was not the type to bully a girl over this sort of thing so it only made him uncomfortable. This was especially true since she had such an innocent look on her face. _"What you hit someone with a bike and now you like him? What kind of bad romance comedy is this?"_ Although he said that, he knew there was no one such a beautiful dream would happen for him in reality. _"But there's no way I can just let you pay for it for me, atleast let me have some of that pride left,"_

The boy started dusting off his suit and straightening his tie that had become crooked. Kentarou almost failed to believe such a convenient sweet looking girl could just appear before someone like him. _"My name is Kentarou Tsunamori, the kind of normal teenage boy you kind find anywhere. Oh and a teacher I guess. How about we satisfy eachother's ego and we'll both pay half?"_ he spoke before reluctantly going back inside the pizza restaurant with her. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yukino Nara*

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
There was something about the outskirts of Konoha that was strangely soothing. Something in the fresh air, the cool wind and the tranquility of the land away from the hustle and bustle of the central village. A lot of people moved here to settle down after retirement; some were shinobi wanting a bit of peace, others civilians who just wanted to get away from it all. Now, she understood why. 

Yukino's client was neither. From what she had read in the mission statement provided at the Hokage's office, Yukimura was the head scientist at a facility for research on the local wildlife. From what she had been told personally by her family (who had collaborated with him before in the past), Yukimura was an untrustworthy, idiosyncratic man highly dedicated to his job. She supposed, then, that the possibility of dishonesty mentioned in the mission statement was quite high; it was common for clients to engage in a bit of underhandedness to cut down on costs and if theirs had past history, that made it all the more likely. 

She had considered that, and accepted the mission, anyway. After the disastrous first mission she did with Inui, she needed something to wash out the lingering bitterness. People said you were only as good as your last mission, and Yukino didn't want to only be as good as a third-rate kunoichi who let her team mate die.

The girl took a deep breath, exhaled, and knocked on the glass door of the research facility. "Who is it?" a voice immediately sounded from the entrance telecom—a small thing stuck o the side of the wall. It sounded cranky, impatient and frazzled by bad static. No doubt, whoever was behind it was eager to get back to his work.

"Yukino Nara, reporting in," she answered. Her soft voice was barely audible to those standing around her. "Please inform Yukimura-san that we have arrived."


----------



## Kei (Nov 17, 2015)

_
The Game of Desires
KonO]Oha
Press Conference​_

 He was amazing when he walked into the room, people held their breaths for him. The way he smiled was warm, but his eyes were warmer. Almost like a fire in a cold cabin, so welcoming so enticing. How many women fell prey to this red haired man, how many lust for the one single touch at night? Male or female, Kyo Minami’s charm was undeniable. 

The man that came from a small clan somewhere out in the boonies of the world map, was now the reigning Hokage, and everything about him screamed forbidden. From his red eyes, to his red hair, and even to his reddish lips, something about him screamed other worldly. Maybe there was a reason, maybe there was an inkling of hope for some people in the room, to be able to hold the Fire of Konoha. 

The Fire of Konoha that was what they nicknamed him. The fire that was dangerous and would bring the nation down yelled the conservative of Konoha. The fire that would light the way to a new and brighter future yelled the liberals of Konoha. The flame that would burn so bright that it would eclipse the village in its light.

The fire that came from the Fenikkusu clan, Kyo Minami….
The Flame of Konoha….​_The Hokage of Konoha…._​
The room fell silent as he walked to the podium and when he smiled, lights began to flash from cameras.

_*“KYO! KYO OVER HERE!” *_They began to scream, each of the reporters stumbling over themselves trying to get the young man’s attention, _*“KYO! KYO THIS WAY!”*_

The young man only smiled before nodding over to a young woman, when Kyo looked at someone it was almost like a flamed consumed them.  The young flame was looking at them.  He wanted to hear their voice! The young woman quickly stood up with her note pad clutched tightly, she looked down at her notepad before looking back up!

_“The people want to know! Why do you have Class A stationed at Ame?” _She asked, and for a minute there a little snicker from the Hokage.

However he regained his composure, “To ensure the bond between Konoha and other villages is a good one, as someone who use to be from The Small Three, I believe that the bond between us should strengthen. The relationship I have planned for Konaha and The Small Three will benefit us greatly in the future I believe. Class A will represent us and be the bridge between us, and other villages.” He answered 

“Children are our future, and we should secure it.”​
And once he was done that sprung a huge wave of question, but the man didn’t wavier. The air around him was untouched before he looked over and pointed to the other reporter. 

*“On the topic of Class A, we heard from a source that you are planning something! Do you want to tell us what it is?!”* The reporter asked, Kyo nodded

“I am planning to open the doors of Class A to two special genins, but for right about now it is in the planning stages, and I will announce more at a later date.”​
And again wave after wave of questions, and for some reason he answered them all with grace. There was no question he knew how to work the press. Question after question, he answered them easily. Once it was concluded, he walked out like he just won a game that no one knew they were playing. When left the building, flashes from cameras came from different angles, bright shiny lights that would dizzy a normal person, but again. Kyo had this other worldly aura about him, he smiled and waved, smirked and chuckled at questions of his latest beds. Did he have a bastard child with some high powered woman in Koto. 

Once he stepped into his limo and the door closed, he took a big breath and released it.

“I always hated reporters.” A woman voice complained as she sat next to him, her eyes were covered by glasses, but her long red hair cascaded down her dark  skin, “Never mind that, I hate politics in general. I don’t understand how you can do it.”

​
Kyo smirked as they began to drive back to the office, “It’s a game Zenas….A game that I am willingly to play.”

Zenas looked over at him, “A stupid game…”

“A game nonetheless.”​
Kyo looked over to Zenas and gave her a smile, in which she only turned and frowned the 39 year old woman didn’t appreciate the young man, but she took a deep breath. 

“You enjoy your game Kyo.” Zenas sighed before looking out the window, the city lights blocked out the stars. Over the years she watched the buildings become bigger and bigger, the city lights were cold to her. “I will not have any part of it though.”

Kyo frowned, “When will you ever be honest with yourself Zenas? You are enjoying the sport are you?”

“That’s why you still here, isn’t it.”​
Zenas crossed her arms before looking over at him, but Kyo continued, “If you didn’t believe in me, you wouldn’t be here. Such a horrible liar even now.”

“You are honestly more attractive when you show that desire of yours.”​
Zenas laughed…​
“Is that what you think little one? When you are the one honestly denying what you truthfully want.”​
Kyo turned away from her….

“It’s all for the sake of the game….Got to give to receive….That is how the world works.”

“That is how your world works little one.”​
Kyo turned to say something back to her, but she was gone. She was always like this, ending the conversation when she saw fit. Maybe because he was so young compared to her, a full 14 years younger, and only a few years older than her son.  However, there was a little truth to her words and that was what caused Kyo to smile a bit. 

Sacrifices must be made, his happiness, his wants, and desires, they meant nothing for the goals he had….​
_And he was willing to give his all to see his dream for Konoha…._​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2015)

_Ace_
_Mission_​
"...Another dream about him..."

His hand rose to his cheeks, his eyes wondered the darkened room searching for any viable source of light, but none shone through the seems of his windows, in fact, night was still present, the moon shone much like the image of his dreams, a cloudless night, with an eerie chill gusting through the mountain's peak. 

"What hour is it, even?" 

Displeased, tired, all the sensation began to muster in his core. He turned, witnessing his clock that directed the time to be 3:00 A.M. Just like before, the times where this nightmare presented itself, when that man came to his realm of sleep in different forms. It was always something that woke him at dusk. The sensation of waking to the beaming rays was almost foreign to him, set nights were becoming far more frequent, he hated it, but then again he could do nothing for it. 

Removing his sheets he escaped his bed, dressed up and closed the door behind him... His parents were in the other room, sleeping the night away. Of course, people such like them are rather common in this world. People who's jobs rule their lives, they have to sleep the night so that they could labor through the morning, this was it's simplest, most viewed family for someone who was a civilian. This boy who hates his name, has taken the mantle that could only really satiate his perception of himself. How he, who has failed, just about every statistical test concerning Shinobi has still managed to rank within the system standards as Genin. For a boy who's family has no historical record of Shinobi, who has no clans or ever even showed the sensibility towards chakra. 

He undertook the mantle of Ace, of course, this is only how the world should recognize such unbridled failure. A boy who suffers from a condition stabilized as "Myopic Chakra Semblance", one that causes the human body to neglect it's natural chakra spark. However, he himself could somehow manage unbelievable feats without the help of chakra, however, this also hindered in some aspects of his Shinobi title. However, under the system, he is considered a reject, he couldn't have passed the test because he had no chakra to begin with, correct? In fact, it was beyond correct. But he made it, he was an Ace. A commoner who rose the ranks merely through an imperfection, a fluke you could say. 

The boy wrote a letter to his parents, not much other than "I'm out working" was written, leaving he moved through the dark streets of Kumo. His hair, silver as the gleaming moon, and his most distinctive feature, eyes of the same silver hue shone at the gleam of the street lights. Moving towards the center, taking his time he entered the mission registration area. Upon witnessing the child a peculiar face sprung from behind the desk and welcomed the boy with a smile. 

_"Hey, Kiddo. Can't sleep tonight either, huh?" _

"Like I can ever. Man, I wonder how those Mantra guys do it. Like, I rather never dream than see another of those bloody messes." 

_"Careful what you wish for, Ace. Never know if any of those could come true." _

Ace smiled slightly, this merely resembled a prominent feature in his character, usually this smile was in terms, on of agreement. But at times, one of defiance. At the moment, he didn't much care for what the man behind the desk told him, so he cut off the conversation to ask. 

"Got anything new for me?" 

_"It's 3 A.M. Most of our lower rank jobs aren't posted yet." _

"Can't you just give me something, man? Last thing I want is to go back home." 

_"Well, there was a really weird submission handed to us sometime yesterday morning. Nobody wanted to pick it up, but I suppose you can get it." _

"What's it about?"

Handing the paper to Ace, he began to glance its contents further and further into detail. It was a mission, one of which he would have to commute to Konohagakure to accomplish. 

"Dude, this is sweet! Why didn't you give me this earlier!?" 
_
"You think I'd let you commute half across the country without your parents notice?" _

"You think a Shinobi should have their parent's notice?" 

_"...Good point. You going now?" _

"Hell yeah, I am! How long is the train ride even?" 

_"Around a couple of hours. If you go now, you should be there by sunrise." _

"Sweet!"

Checking his wallet, he finds that he's about as wealthy as a 'struggling collage student', with this he couldn't even pay for the pass to get into the train. 

"Wait, I'm broke. How am I suppose to get to the village?" 

_"I don't know, how ARE you suppose to get to the village?" _

"What? Come on, isn't there some kind of helping fee for the traveling party?" 

_"What the hell do we look like, a charity!?"_

"I don't know man, you do look like you've been homeless before. That or you've worked in a soup kitchen." 

_"WHAT THE HELL!? I don't want to hear that from the kid who's wallet is as empty as his track record!!" _

"Dude, chill." 

_"I AM CHILL!!" _

"Alright fine, man. I'll go look for the money somewhere else. But hey, man, just saying for the record I really appreciate this." 

He extended his hand in a friendly gesture. The man behind the counter look at it awkwardly and reluctantly gripped his hand into a subtle shake. Pulling him closer, Ace hugged the man in a gesture of bromance. The man rose his brow and patted his back mere due to compromise of such an awkward response. 

"Thanks for everything! Hey is there a map I can get at least?"

_"Yeeeaaahhhh... They give one to the passengers on the trains for free." _

"Cool! See ya, man!"  

Ace rushed out the building and into the stress of night, as the man scratched the back of his head. Ace made his way towards the station, with a foreign wallet being tossed at the air playfully, a snarky grin crossed his lip. As he hold his laughter of the unsuspecting mission practitioner. 

"Kekekeke." 

Soon after, boarding the train, he headed towards the mission area.


----------



## Hollow (Nov 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters II*

Leaving her bicycle outside, Yuuko followed her friend into the pizzeria with a frown. ?What are you doing talking about things like that at this point Kentarou?any pride we might have had left was completely blown away the moment we crashed like that,? she remarked honestly, getting her wallet and getting enough money to cover half the price of two family sized pizzas. ?Ah, give me a slice of pepperoni and a mango smoothie as well please,? the girl added to the order at the last minute. There was no way someone could stand there, smelling all the delicious pizzas and not eat some themselves.

?Do you have a big family Kentarou?? The girl asked while the clerk was working on the pizzas, looking around she went and sat on one of the tables, taking her smoothie with her and completely expecting the boy to follow and sit on the same table as well. ?You mentioned you were a teacher? I don?t remember seeing you over at the academy?no?aren?t you a little too young to be a teacher?? She suddenly remembered to ask, her eyes wide with curiosity as she took a sip. 

Yuuko?s attention shifted towards the window as something outside caught her attention. ?What are we going to do about those two other pizzas,? she mumbled to herself with a rare thoughtful expression. ?It feels like a waste to simply throw them out, it?s not as if they were completely destroyed. Ojii-chan always complains whenever someone wastes food or leaves leftovers.?

?Ah,? she looked back at the average-looking boy with a wide grin, as if suddenly remembering he was there. ?I live with my grandparents over at the Raijuu street, we own a family restaurant, the Deredere. You should come visit one of these days, obaa-chan keeps telling me to bring friends over.?

Yuuko happily chattered away as the time passed and soon the clerk called them over to collect the pizzas. She didn?t want to say goodbye just yet though so she stared at Kentarou with a thoughtful expression until she grabbed her bicycle again. Instead of getting on it, though, she moved to stand next to the boy. ?Is your house nearby? Maybe we?re going the same direction, you were turning that way when I bumped into you right?? The girl commented, pointing to the left.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2015)

​
_Underneath the aphotic awning of night there sits three men before an outdoor pyre. This trio of men is very non-descript, they lack presence, they lack in being memorable, and perhaps they lack any distinction other than trash? They are quite simply men of low estate and even lower character. To spend time breaking down their unremarkability in a more precise prose would be a disservice to the King. 

What was of more substantive value was the booty these men had taken on a recent misadventure. Her name was Nana, a girl who had been traveling with her family; a case of wrong place at the wrong time, they just wanted to go take the scenic route... Sensing the gentile weakness in that family the non-descript trio descended upon them like moths to a flame. They ripped that girl's mother and father to shreds right in front of her and yet they allowed her to live. This was a trio of beastly rodents with the basest of intent and even a young ing?nue such as Nana could feel the predatory affair they had in store for her.

She was a very pretty girl, no older than 18 and no younger than 16, fresh faced with an hour glass shape that would undoubtedly fill out and make a lucky man very happy. As was the case with men who take what is not there's they had a more depraved hedonistic nature than most. It was quite evident what they intended to do with this girl. She had resigned herself to her faith as she curled up on the ground away from the fire, away from them. She could have gotten up and ran but the light of hope could no longer burn in the hearth of her spirit, this was going to be her end, her numbingly agonizing end.

White-hot tears ran down her face as she thought about the happiness of the life she had lived before this moment and of the moments she would never have after. She was a youthful beauty much too young to face the harshness of her mortality. 

Despite her resignation in the back of her mind she hoped that somehow there was something that could save her.

She wanted to cry out desperately, hoping that somehow someway this would not be her bad end that somehow she could pick up the pieces of her life and this would all be over. She wanted to live but she just did not know how to fight and because of that she was enraptured by the paralysis of fear. Looking to the sky she sees a red streak speeding across the skyline, no one else notices only her. A smile creeps along her lips as she clutches her hands close to her heart, her prayer had been answered. 

Someone was coming to save her?​_


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2015)

_'I Have Always Been' - King_









​ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Whatever King wanted is what ever King got.​
?Did you ask my permission before you decided to abscond with one of the common trashes of my future kingdom?? ​ 
The tenor of his voice was laced with burgeoning rage. In spite of the intensity of such a statement perhaps more unnerving was it was stated as a matter of fact. The trio was felt their spinal cords go taut as they knew of no kings within the Land of Fire and yet they felt like a group of children caught with their hands in the cookie jar. 

?Surely if you had asked nicely I could have looked the other way. Don?t let my noble disposition fool you even I, King Kazama, like to engage in the shenanigans every now and again.?​ 
Shock begins to dissipate at this moment. Now, their collective gazes scatter from side to side not able to make rhyme or reason of where exactly disembodied voice is coming from. They all think to themselves it might be some kind of spirit, like in those Shinto shrine stories, and they are absolutely right there is a spirit that is about to descend on them. This spirit is malcontent unable to be satiated by any reasonable means. It's not about quenching his blood thirst it was simply a case of wrong place wrong time for these men. They could have done or said anything and the outcome would still be rendered the same.

?You filthy trashes, are you so stricken with ignorance that you think that a King such as I would dirty my shoes by walking on the same sullied ground as you? The notion I would walk very same ground that the unwashed masses walk? Men who need to steal in order to eat? Men who cannot even compel women to their bedside and would instead force themselves on them? Just who the hell do you think I am!?!??​ 
The men looked upward to where the roar of rage emanated. Collectively dumbfounded gazes pulled to the sight of a teenage boy with wild ivory hair, dressed in priest?s garb, all the while replete with a splendid red tunic cut from exquisite cashmere silk. The fineness of the boy who called himself King was especially astonishing in this moment; the trio took a defensive stance the glint of silver's edge showing their readiness for combat. Yet the fine looking beast above them shifted mental gears without every really saying anything. In this moment he found himself feeling perplexed and somewhat philosophical.

"You know what I find confusing? How is it that the trash actually perceives something like me in a situation that?s going this route? I mean I'm up here flying and you are down there, below me, in what?s probably the cruelest reality the only could have picked for you. Is it a divide in our educations? How could you not surmise from the difference in our stations that this is a very bad situation for you? I mean look at me, I?m flying you stupid shits!! Who does that!? Who the hell do you think I am!?"​The suddenness of his mood swing was matched only by his imminent departure.  His wings lashed through the vacuum, a roaring gust deposited from the heels of his feet. As he comes down his hand shoots toward his waistline as he pulls his blade from its scabbard, in that fraction he flicks his wrist skillfully twirling the blade, and in the next fraction he is simply hovering behind them.

Yet to them?​ 
It was just a red blur coming down from the sky like a comet intent on delivering some sort of divine prominence. In a way they?re right, aren?t they?

*SHINK*​
The cut is delayed perfection; there is no viscus in its accompaniment just three simple elements. The head, the body, and the blood. Firstly there's a body, if King is involved there always is, second is the head that rolled a handful of feet from the body, and third is the blood pooling to the ground from the space between the head and neckline. It happened so fast to for everyone except for King and after the shock had dissipated fear took hold.

It wasn't the trio, which had now become a duo, it was sweet young Nana, she looked at her savior, she saw how he meticulously hovered inches above the ground, she saw macabre glee in his eyes as he played with idea of touching the ground. He was more concerned with the mundane concept of his feet rather than the fact he had decapitated a man. 

And in the next moment she met his gaze and she saw something in his amber eyes that was simply inhuman. Letting out a gasp she tried to move backward but could not, her body unable to react to the calls of her mind. King could see the specks of fear in her eyes and this caused him to let loose a boyish smile, his soft features contrasting with the harsh scene that had played out. Their impromptu stare down was cut short by retaliation from the newly minted duo.

_"You're going to pay for that!"_​
It was said with machismo and bravado as if there was a chance they could win this fight or even live through it. Before they could even mount an attack King disappeared into the ether. The volatility of his velocity betrayed his location but these were not the men to do anything about it, would man be the right noun to describe the situation?

*SHINK*​
Just like that another head rolled, the cut just as clean as the last one. There was no doubt in the lone survivor's mind that he was not dealing with a mere teenager, no this was a brat with incredible power who had done this sort of thing before. There was only one true option for the lone bandit; he went straight for the girl. Somehow he managed to get to her without being stopped. As he pressed the girl into his body and brought a knife to her throat she began to shriek. It was the kind of blood curling shriek that would have registered a seven on the Scream Queen scale, the kind that would make even a patient person very annoyed. If there was one thing to be gleaned from King's disposition he was not patient.

"Shut the hell up trash!"​
Nana heeded King's command immediately correctly surmising that there was more to fear from him than the men who had massacred her family.

"Using her as a shield is only makes it harder for your head and your shoulder to get a divorce, I can still kill you!?​
A nobleman of his word King faded away from their sight reappearing behind them with his sword lodged firmly in the bandit?s spine. This cut was not as perfect as the last two; this one was too deep, the cold steel edge poked at the small of Nana?s back. She couldn?t help herself?.

She screamed.

"I told you to SHUT THE HELL UP!!"​
Without a second thought the edge of his sword burrowed through another squishy barrier finding it?s way out of Nana?s chest.

*SHINK*​
King pulled his blade out from their bodies and swiped at the air, using the stridency to clean the katana. He began to float away but was stopped as he heard the ground crunch.

?You came from money and because of that Kyo Minami thought you were worth saving. That man?s word carries weight in this Land of Fire, but no word carries more weight than mine. Every existence other than my own is something that will die or is about to die, but if I deem it necessary I will bring that existence to an end. I told you not to scream you stupid gutless trash.?

?But?.why?.don?t you?..kill?..me?

?Because I blessed a lowly existence by coming down from the heavens just to save it and that existence disobeyed me.? ​King begins to hover higher into sky ready to leave the girl to die, but not without one last parting thought

?These other men were just at the wrong place at the wrong time.?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 17, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"Lets Not Get Concieted, Tsunamori-Sensei"_


_"...We're on a first name basis already?" _Kentarou responded to the weird girl that was a little more friendly then he thought. If he had been the suspicious-type, he would have suspected that she was a spy and had planned this situation all along. But there's no reason to be spying on an average guy like me, he thought to himself as he re-ordered the same two stacks of of pizza at the desk counter. He noticed the cashier give him an odd look after just ordering the same thing a few minutes ago. 

The normal boy in the suit embarrassingly only looked away and waited next to the girl. They continued to chat among each other to pass the time by. He thought for a few seconds while contemplating on what answer to give Yuuko on the of family. _"Family huh? no I-" _the thought of those annoying kids came to his mind for a split second._ "Eh, I suppose you can say I do have a big family," _to keep himself from thinking of something embarrassing, Kentarou tried to give his response in a cool manner.

_"Hm, I wouldn't worry about those things,"_ he only glanced out the window momentarily at the pizza outside with a tired expression. _"I'm sure some cats or dogs will come eat  them up. And it'll all turn out to be some sort plot by god to let those starving animals eat at the expense of my money and time," _he added on while taking a seat across from her. _"Though I do like the way your grandfather thinks, food doesn't always come cheap"
_
Probably because it didn't seem real to him that he was sitting and talking with a cute girl at a restaurant, he didn't seem to be consciously aware of this situation. There was no way the world would be that fair to him, right? Anyways, the normal teenage boy returned to the topic at hand, _"Ehh, well meeting up at a friend's restaurant sounds like a discount, so you can count me in to show up. Just don't go complaining if I show up too much," _he said with a small smile of his own that only lasted a few moments.

When the time came for their orders to be received, the two kindly took their respective meals and headed on their merry way outside. When asked about where his home was, the boy first intercepted that with something else, _"Oh right, about the teacher thing. The truth is I'm just a volunteer teacher at this nearby orphanage. Honestly because this nation is filled with so many schools meant just to nurture shinobi, there are very few actual schools meant for normal kids," _though he said those words in a calm tone, there could be sensed a bit of frustration mixed in with those words.

_"Anyways, I'm smartening those kids up and truth be spoken we're still in the middle of class, and I just had to come out here to get some food for us. Like you thought though, it is that direction, so...uhh... I don't mind heading there along with you. Where were you coming from anyways?"_ he questioned while switching the hand that was holding the cartons of hot pizza. ​


----------



## Hero (Nov 17, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Terminus













Atropos, dread
One of the Three,
Holding The thread,
Woven for me
____________________________

The orange haired girl's eyes flickered faintly under her eyelids as a smothered gurgling sound escaped from her throat filled with blood. She was so weak that she couldn't even hack the fluid up to clear her airways. Instead, the young woman managed a tiny cough that was just enough to cause the red fluid to spill over her lips like a crimson waterfall. Fuyuka had regained consciousness. The girl tried moving her arms, both of which lay spread eagle, towards her side so she could sit up, but she was entirely exhausted of chakra. "I...failed" she scolded herself softly in her head before slipping back into a realm of unconsciousness. 

It was if Fuyuka was merely a tourist in the waking world, never quite managing to stay awake. Subtle at first, but then surging forward, Fuyuka experienced a pain like no other. She felt it in her fists, in her feet, in the hollows of my eyelids, shaking through her skull, through her spine and down through her ribs. Suddenly all of Fuyuka's bones began to shake and her cracked open. She couldn't move her neck at all, but looking down the bridge of her nose, she could see two woman crouched down at her waist. The woman with longer hair was spinning her finger in circles in Fuyuka's blood when she and the Fuyuka made eye contact.

"So fragile, the human body. Just one prick and it will draw blood," the woman spoke calmly, twirling the finger covered with Fuyuka's blood in front of her face. "Cut it in half and the bleeding will never stop." she smiled, reveling the dire state Fuyuka was in. The woman would have loved to stay the remainder of the time to watch the orange haired girl be completely drained of fluid, but she and her accomplice were on a schedule. It truly was a shame because Fuyuka had already lost half her blood, it wouldn't take that much longer to lose the rest. However orders were orders and they were not to be disobeyed.

At this point in time, the woman was levitating off the ground preparing for departure with her accomplice by her side. Before leaving, the young woman decided to impart some 'kind' words. "What do you plan to do now? You can't move and have no hope of rescue. Consider how lucky you are that life has been good to you so far. Alternatively, if life hasn't been good to you so far, which given your current circumstances seems more likely, consider how lucky you are that it won't be troubling you much longer. Sweet dreams...forever." the slender dark haired woman grinned insidiously. In no time at all, Fuyuka's two foes were out of sight, taking with them the prize that they sought.

For the first time in forever, Fuyuka was afraid. She was physically trembling. Here she was dying on the bunker floor, alone with her thoughts. Before faced with her imminent death, she remembered how she always did whatever she could to make sure that when the times got rough, she was never alone. But Fuyuka knew better than anyone that things don't always go according to plan. There are some things that whiteouts can't even fix. Crying over spilled milk wasn't going to do her any favors because if she was going to die, which she was, she was going to do it with dignity. In her final moments, Fuyuka wasn't going to let her low self-esteem and negative thoughts berate her for being a complete and utter failure because frankly, she didn't know many people who could have handled the situation either.

What Fuyuka needed to be at this time was calm. God was awaiting at the door leading to the other side. Forming a large grin with her lips still wet and covered with fresh blood, Fuyuka closed her eyes; her blood being the only thing she saw as her soul was stolen from her.​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2015)

The birds chirped loudly as Shou walked along the grass, "Oi... Shut up yah flying bastards. Just cause you get to defy gravity whenever you fuckin like doesn't give you the right to interrupt my alone time!" Shou let out a sigh, There was few things he disliked more than birds... "Stupid birds... think they are so great just cause they can fuckin fly." He grumbled to himself, continuing on his path. 

"I can see the target." Six men stood a few hundred feet away from Shou, assessing the target. "He took out Alpha squad... are you sure we can take him?" One of them questions. "We don't have a choice, boss's orders." "I get that... But like... He's a ninja right? Aren't those guys trained in some crazy shit?" The second man remarks, "Look! We have numbers on our side! There's only one of him, there is six of us! Nothing he can do can make up for our numb-" Before he could get his sentence out, a massive blade swung through his neck. 

"Hey, Not to interrupt or nothin... But where you guys talking about me? I felt my ears tingle and my nanna used to say when your ears are a burnin someone's scornin yah!" He smirked at the men, "Or... Well... Something along those lines. I don't remember half the shit the old bat says." The men quickly leaped back and assumed a fighting stance. "You... You may have gotten us with that surprise attack but you won't manage it again!" One of them spoke up, holding his kunai in the air. 

"Ok, who, Halt, timeout." Shou jabbed his massive blade into the ground. "Ok, for one, you got a tiny little kunai, you think that's gonna do shit to me? Nah." Shou shook his head, throwing his hand to the side for emphasis. "Look buddies, I'm a fucking ninja. Though, I still wonder, just what it means to be a ninja... Just what is nin... Just what is ja.... But that is besides the point." He coughed into his fist and cleared his throat. 

"Continuing on... I'm a god damn ninja. You're a bunch of pathetic little shits who took up kunai's and know you got all big in your britches and think you can fight on par with even a gennin... Look dudes. You're academy student level at best. AT BEST."  With that, Shou ripped his blade from the ground, streams of earth following behind it. "And at worst...?" One of them spoke. "Shark bait."

With a quick flow of his hands, Shout encompassed the area in a shroud of mist, "What's going on!?" One of the men shouts, "I can't see a thing!" Another screams. "It's too thick! We gotta run for the edge! Everyone split up and run as fast as you can! Get out of the mist!" The men took off like a bolt of lightning in a storm. "Sheesh." Shou let out a sigh, "They don't fuckin learn do they." With one motion, he leaped forward, picking his pray out carefully. He could hear his heavy breathing, his stomping feet as they frantically panicked and smashed into the ground with each step. 

THWACK! His blade cleaved into the man's shoulder, slicing downwards and cleaving a clean sliver off his right side, taking his arm and half the leg. "GUAAAH!!!" "Shut it!" Shou kicked the mans skull, cracking his jaw and shattering a few teeth. "God you're loud." He let out a sigh, "Ugh, Fucked up and hit him too far to the right... gotta work on that. Hm... add it to the list Shou! Got it Shou, added to the list, and might i say you are looking quite handsome and strapping. Thank you Shou!" 

With that out of the way, he dashed to his next target, this time opting for a horizontal slash to cut the man at the waist, "Hugrlth!" Though, he was a bit too high, instead slicing through his head, just between the jaw leaving only the lower half of his face intact. "Whoa... I am just not on my ball today am I?" Shou blinked a bit, "Sword... Are you messin with me? Is it cause I didn't let you drink all their blood? I'm sorry... YOU'RE NOT THE EXECUTIONERS BLADE! YOU DON'T DRINK BLOOD! Sheesh, wake the fuck up sword." Shou sighed, god swords can be such a handful. 

The next three men would be the same, quick, simple kills. His skills that he polished for assassination fit easily against these low lives... Just your average person, not even highly trained... "Where are they..." The sixth man gulped, standing just outside the mist, all he could do was wait and listen to the screams of agony become silenced in an instant. "Hey! Look out! It's coming!" "Ah... What? WHAT'S COMING?! Tell me!" Suddenly from the mist blasted out the fan edged sword, stabbing into the mans chest and stomach. "That." Shou chuckled, walking over to him. 

"Guhh.... hurghle..." The red haired assassin shook his head. "Don't speak... Just relish the feeling... The sensation." He took a deep breath in through his nose. "The gentle smell of iron in the air left from the faint mist of blood that expels with each cut... Feel it linger in the air... Settling only at the moment of-" "hurg..." "Death." Shou let out a deep breath. "Aaah... Much better."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Outskirts of Konoha

_Start_

----------​
Inui had grown accustomed to being a bit lazy, over the years. Traveling and his innate sense of time made him always as late, or early, as he needed or wanted. Today was one such day. 

He'd read over the mission report, and gotten out of bed. He lived in the same flat his father used to live in, before he moved out with Haruko. It sat above the flower shop the Yamanaka Clan owned, and so saw him in close contact with them on a daily basis, despite the fact that he wasn't allowed to be seen in the shop, work in the shop, or really enter it. And to that end, he tended to walk out onto the fire escape, walk across the close line to the house a block over (the lady that lived there didn't mind much, and in fact encouraged it; she also had a dept to Inojin) and then scaled down their ladder, bounded off the awning of the market stall beneath that, and went on his way. It took him about a half hour out of the way, but it wasn't so bad.

He swung by the Nara compound first to see if Yukino wished to walk there together but...in the end it seemed she'd gone on herself early. He pursed his lips, and scratched his temple. "Is Yukino here?" he asked after having pressed the front bell. There was a rather offhand reply given, to the effect of wondering why he wasn't there already if she'd already left. Inui frowned and then scratched his head, moving off to find her, then.

Walks alone were the worst.

As he came up to the facility, however, he spotted his teammate, and...despite himself, put on his best smile. 

"Oh, Nara-san, hey," he said, coming up as he watches her ringing the bell curiously. He hadn't been late, right...? And where was their third teammate? He glanced around to that end,


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
Before my time my homeland was run by utter morons.​
I looked down at my mobile phone, the picture of the man I was meant to send back to the light emblazoned on it. I did my best to memorize his face, when it came to the common trash I do admit to having a problem in remembering them. When your existence is that common I can?t really be bothered. 

This one was named Shin Ketsup Masheepa.

No.​
That was just my noble indifference setting in yet again, no worry, what I say is what it will be. 

It?s good to be King.​
Anyway, the reason this mouth breather was about to meet the maker was pretty simple, he was killing all of the wrong people. As a Jashinist and the shepherd of the flock known as humanity, well I had the most astute and proper estimation of human life. That said when we kill people we try to make sure the right people die, agents of chaos like the ketchup man were the sort of blasphemers who perverted god?s work. 

The people being killed were members of the target?s own clan, they were assassins by trade. The Jashin Order knew that these were the opportunities you used to help your neighbor so they may be of better use in helping guide others to Jashin?s light.

At the end of the day I don?t really care. Jashin believes in the me that believes in him and I can see the benefit of having a clan of assassins at the disposal of the Order so that means he does as well?

?Is this not a sight for sore eyes??​
I had arrived at the meadow of the dead. The Mashima would no doubt have sent one of their own to handle this, but I had not expected the level of? craftsmanship, yea let?s call it craftmanship. The murder that had taken place here was an artistic commentary on the human condition; the perpetrator had a flair for the ultra-violence that was right on par with what the order looks for in its recruits...

The person who did this must become a member of my court.

Pressing on emboldened by the sights before me I took all of them in with a pep in my step that threatened to become full blown excitement.

And then I saw him. He was. A. Ginger.​
My heart sank ever so slightly.

This guy was no doubt a great killer but he was a ginger. Ever since I had met the Hokage I could not bear the sight of anyone with that eyesore atop their head. I already kept Gyousei Nijima in my court, there were days where his sight sickened me, a ginger would be even worse.

?You there I was sent by the sheep clan of the hidden piss. I?m here to kill a man for messing with my assasins.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2015)

He's a sadistic bloodthirsty assassin from Kirigakure! The Other's a sadistic Jashinist with a superiority complex! This Role Play its- Shou Mashima and King Kazama in.....
                                        KILLING JINTAKU!


Shou had taken a break from the murderin for a bit to catch his breath. "Man... Blood makes me hungry." He reached into his knapsack and pulled out a small onigiri. "Ah Riceballs, Nothin more bland than the good ol' rice ball filled with some beans or somethin." He began to much down on his snack when some crazy freak in a priests get up appeared. 

“You there I was sent by the sheep clan of the hidden piss. I’m here to kill a man for messing with my assasins.”​
"Yo... The hell is the land of piss?" Shou blinked a little bit, this dude was weird... and not your every day kinda weird... He was like, Shou weird. He took another bite from his Onigiri and began to speak once more "Anph whaf upf wif duh gef uf?" (And whats up with the get up?) He took another bite, swallowing the previous. "if meaf if noh hafowee if ih?" (I mean its not Halloween is it?) 

With a quick gulp Shou lifted up his sword. "And if these guys are your assassins, buddy have i got somethin to teach you about your hiring policy." He gave one of the men's heads a quick kick. "You gotta hire high quality assassins. These guys are like... lowbie assassins. Ass-assassins if you will." He smirked a bit. "So, What do you say Hm? Mind tellin me what the holy order of touchy feely's got goin on here?" Shou paused a second. "You are catholic right?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
What in the actual hell?​
There was a lot I could handle but when you are King like me that means you have to evolve the ability to be patient with the less blessed. Honestly for this trash to just sit there and eat while I asked him a question, not only that?.

He chewed with his mouth open! Who the hell does that?​
The lowborn really were disgusting trashes. People like the ginger were the reason I did not like for my feet to touch the ground, why should a King?s feet touch the lowborn ground?

"So, What do you say Hm? Mind tellin me what the holy order of touchy feely's got goin on here?" Shou paused a second. "You are catholic right?"​
Not only was he a lowborn trash but also he was an ignorant lowborn trash. It was typical of the people in these lands to confuse Jashin with Catholicism.  It was ok as the existence of the ignorant trash was definitely one that was meant to meet an end. This one was different though; there was something in the way he murdered that resonated with me. 

He was the idiot savant of murder, a Rainman.

?This guy is killing something that belongs to me?? ​
I took my phone out of my robe and showed the Mashima the screen. The damned thing wouldn?t go back to the home screen but that was the quality assurance you could expect from those shitty Inoue trash. He would see the picture of one Jintaku Mashima.

?The Order of Jashin sent me. I don?t really care about any of these trashes kill them however you like, but that man and his main guards are mine. Lowborn such as yourself do not get the boss characters.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2015)

Shou Mashima is.... *Killing Jintaku!*


?This guy is killing something that belongs to me?? ​
Shou stared at him blankly for a minute, taking another bite out of his rice ball, MAN was this shit bland! That's what he got for stopping at a quick-e-mart on the way here, never expect quality out of your local gas station dollar menu. But that was when the weird robe guy took his phone out and showed him a picture... It was, of course a man he had seen before. 

?The Order of Jashin sent me. I don?t really care about any of these trashes kill them however you like, but that man and his main guards are mine. Lowborn such as yourself do not get the boss characters.?​
"Oh fhit daf coufin jif!"(Oh shit, that's cousin jin!) the Mashima exclaimed, rice flying from his mouth as he thrust his hand toward the picture. "If irofif." (It's ironic.) Shou swallowed his mouthful of rice, after spewing a few more bits and bobs out of his mouth. "I just remembered, I'm actually on a mission to kill him myself." Shou took out a piece of crumpled up paper, it was a mission from his clan head, to eliminate the threat known as Jintaku Mashima. 

"And lowborn? Booby, You were adopted by the killin life Mr.Jashin. I was born in it... Molded by it." Shou cupped his hands over his mouth, "Immortality... Powerful tools... To the uninitiated... But we are... Initiated... aren't we?" He let out a chuckle, "Heh... I love that voice. Some dude in a mask said it... or something like that, fuck if i remember everything people i kill say." ripping his sword out of the gut of the recently deceased, or as Shou liked to refer to him "Sword Sheathe #71", he rested the blade on his shoulder.

"So... I hear you Jashinites don't die or somethin." A sadistic grin grossed his lips, his razor like teeth shining through. "Kinda makes me wanna... try it out you know? Test how far immortality goes...." After all... Whoever can kill an immortal, must be truly great.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_The Girl with Blue Hair_

?The name?s Furi. What?s yours?? The blue haired girl had asked Juubun, who?s silence had continued to linger. To be quite honest, the green haired shinobi was sort of perplexed with the situation. 

?Juubun.? Finally came the reply. 

?Juubun, huh.? She rubbed her chin. ?I know, I?ll call you Juu-Juu. So Juu-? She paused so she could walk forward and allow Juubun to take refuge from the rain under her umbrella.  ?I noticed your aim needs some work. I?d be totally willing to help you ou-?

?Why are you here?? The young Fūma had asked the kunoichi who had been watching him. 

She seemed taken a back for a moment. In fact she was so taken a back that she decided to take a few steps back. ?W-What do you mean why am I here? This isn?t your training grounds.? Furi responded defensively.  

?I have been here daily for the past year. I have rarely seen others train here. As a matter of fact, this place is so underused that the training equipment hasn?t been replaced for what seems like years. What brings you here now, Furi? Also, why were you watching me instead of training??  Juubun?s face betrayed no emotion. He brought his finger to his face to scratch his cheek as he waited for a response. 

Furi?s fists clenched. ?You?ve trained every day for a year and you?re still a shitty ninja.? Was her reply to his questions. 

Juubun continued to stare blankly at her. ?That was rude. Why would you say that??

?Fine, I know when I?m not wanted.?  She said before walking away. There was some mixture of anger and rejection in her facial expression. 

?Wait.? He outstretched his hand. For the first time the entire conversation Juubun had some inflection in his voice. ?You?re not unwanted. Your presence is welcomed.?  His words made Furi stop walking, but she did not turn back around. Although Juubun seemed like the type of person who hated company and conversations, it was actually quite the contrary; Juubun yearned for conversation and somebody to talk to. No matter how much he filled his day with training and missions, he still wanted something to fill the silence in his life.  Now here comes this girl named Furi to potentially do just that, and Juubun had already made her feel unwanted. ?I didn?t mean to make you feel unwelcome.? He concluded.

?Well, it sure felt like it. I go out of my way to befriend a stranger and get treated like dirt. That?s just wretched.? The young kunoichi replied, still refusing to face Juubun. 

Why was this so difficult?  ?I?m not good at socializing. I was simply curious as to why you were here if you weren?t going to train. That was it.? 

Finally it would seem as if his words had reached her. She finally turned to face him. ?Do you always interrogate people who introduce themselves to you?? 

?Do you always shadow people you intend to befriend?? 

?Do you always answer a question with a question??

?No.?

?Do you always-Oh wait?? The girl caught herself before she asked another question. A silence lingered on for a few moments. Furi sighed. ?Okay, look. I?m sorry I overreacted.? Furi proceeded to use her left hand to pull on her bangs; perhaps a unique habit of hers? ?I guess we have another thing in common. I?m not really good at this socializing thing either. I?ve never really had friends.? 

?You?ve never had a friend?? Juubun asked confused. 

?Yeah, that?s what I said.? She let go of her bangs. ?I didn?t come from the Waterfall Village or the Grass Village. I was born and raised here in the Rain Village. You get what I?m saying?? 

?Ah, I see.? Juubun spoke. ?Normally adults start their families in the Waterfall Village, then they send their children to the Grass Village, and then when their kids graduate from the prestigious schools they come here to the Rain Village before finally rotating back to the Waterfall Village. That would mean-?

?That children are a rarity in the Rain Village, and that growing up there was literally no one my age.? Furi cut Juubun off. ?It didn?t help that I was an only child? It was just? Just? Wretched.?  Juubun got the feeling that if Furi wasn?t holding an umbrella, she?d definitely be crossing her arms right now.

?So in a way you?re an outlier to the village?s system. Growing up you had no peers. Be that as it may, at your current age you should have plenty of students who have come here from the Grass Village who are in your age ran-?Before the green haired shinobi could finish he was cut off once again. 

?Ugh, I could?ve swore that I already made it clear I don?t like those asshat Grass Graduates! All they do is party and party! I tell you, all the good ones who are a minority go straight to the Waterfall Village, while all the immature assholes come straight here! It pisses me o-? J-Juu?... Did I say something wrong??

While onn her tirade she had failed to notice that Juubun was now frowning. Throughout this entire conversation his demeanor had been expressionless, his voice absent of emotion, and his posture rigid. Furi had noticed that unlike her that Juubun was not a very animate speaker; he was always like a statue.  This time however when she got a good look at him, she noticed there were many things different; he had taken a few steps back, his wrists were raised as if he were ready to block an attack, and finally there was a subtle look of fear in his eyes. ?C-Can you? Not yell like that??


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
I can feel the stress mark on my forehead pulsating...​
It aches to the point where I feel as though the stress will actually burst forth from this mark and attack this moron.

But this is the burden of the King isn?t it? You don?t kill assets, but this one he has the audacity to actually try to raise his hand to someone as big as I?

"So... I hear you Jashinites don't die or somethin." A sadistic grin grossed his lips, his razor like teeth shining through. "Kinda makes me wanna... try it out you know? Test how far immortality goes...." ​
My fist began to clench as I thought about bringing this ginger to ruin, but then I had something of an epiphany in that moment. 

What if Jashin chose another to be his King? Would I have been one of the lowborn? Perhaps the more important question, would I have been a ginger?

I shook the thoughts out of my head as a scowl affixed itself to my countenance. While I was born of a higher grade than all other mortals I did not possess immortality in the sense that this simpleton most likely meant.

?My immortality is not a matter of the now it?s a matter of the future. I will always be King and long after you are gone from this world my name will carry on. My body is made of swords, I have no reason to cheat death, I am above it.?​
I am far more than a very very pretty face. I had thought of the prospect of immortality before ginger trash had brought it up now. When you are King you have to think of lofty whilst not concerning yourself with the mundane. This was starting to get mundane for me.

?The way you kill is very nice for someone of your station. If it weren?t for the outrageousness of your hair color I?d command you to join my Court. I think you would be a fun toy, but I do get bored easily and I have no space for the superfluous.  If you decide to make yourself such and take that sword from your shoulder then I really have no choice but to shepherd you to the Light.?​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_My First Friend_

Juubun watched as Furi’s angry face relaxed immediately into a gentler disposition.  “I-I’m sorry Juubun.” The young shinobi noticed the confusion in Furi’s apology; she was genuinely sorry, but she had no idea what she had done wrong. “It wasn’t my intention to make you feel scared.“ Seeing the calm collected shinobi  cower like that made the blue haired Kunoichi feel bad, even if she necessarily didn’t do anything wrong. “I feel like shit.”

Juubun’s expression returned to its default blank state, and he had now lowered his arms and fixed his posture. “It wasn’t my intention to make you feel like ‘shit’, Furi.” He paused for a moment to contemplate what he'd say next. “I overreacted. It’s just that I’m not comfortable around shouting.”

“You don’t have to explain yourself.” Furi said with reassurance.  “We all have our issues… It’s totally alright if you get anxious around large crowds and people shouting.” 

Juubun uncharacteristically tilted his head to the side. “Who told you large crowds make me anxious?”

“Well fuck…” The native Rain Villager scratched her hair and then sighed. “Okay, okay…I’ve been following you for a few weeks.  I saw you one day running errands in the village and I thought ‘wow, a kid my age who isn’t partying twenty four seven and isn’t a Grass Graduate Groupie’. I’ve watched you train a few times and that was when I definitely realized you didn’t come from the Grass Village.”

“Is that an insult or compliment?” 

“A compliment. Yes, the Grass Graduates are way more skilled than you-” She then sighed. “And yes, even me… But that isn’t a shameful thing. The Grass Village produces the best shinobi, but at the same time all the graduates are completely pretentious assholes.”

“Statistically, that’s not possible.” 

“Statistically, I don’t care… They’re all assholes. Can we stop talking about these assholes?” Furi said, totally unaware that she was the only one who kept bringing them up. 

“…Okay.” Came the dry response from Juubun. Although one might assume he was completely disengaged from the conversation, he was actually thinking deeply of what to say next to keep the conversation going. “So you were raised here in the Rain Village. Does that mean you and your family live in an apartment?”

“Of course not.” She replied. “That would be terrible. Although advertised otherwise, there are houses here in the Rain Village… My family lives in the last standing neighborhood.” Juubun noticed Furi’s demeanor began to change to a more frustrated one; just like earlier she began pulling on her bangs again with her left hand. “But of course my poor parents are barraged with annoying business men who want us to sell our land to them so they can open up more apartment complexes. We don’t care how much they offer, we won’t give up land that has been in the family for centuries.” Juubun could tell that Furi was refraining herself from yelling. Although one couldn’t tell from his face, he really appreciated it. The blue haired kunoichi let go of her bangs and then took a few deep breaths. “Sorry… So where are you from? I take it you aren’t a Rain Village native… Or a ‘outlier’ as you would say.”

“I came here last year from the Fūma clan.” Juubun responded. He preferred his answers to be short and straight to the point. 

“The Fūma clan? Juu-Juu, I order all my ninja tools from there. It’s the only ninja tool brand I use. Five ninja star quality. Why would you leave there? The weather there is way better than the weather here, plus no Grass Graduates around to stink up the place.”

“The Fūma clan didn’t produce enough missions for me to be a full time shinobi. That is why I came to the Rain Village.” 

“Is that the only reason?” Furi asked; a bit unconvinced that was the real reason. 

“My options were limited. The agreement made one hundred and fifty years ago made all Fūma clan residents citizens in the Rain Village. This was before the formation of the Small Three, so therefore I am not considered a citizen in the Grass Village and the Waterfall village. The only way for that to change is for the Fūma clan to give up independence. “ 

“While that checks out, I get the feeling there’s more to it, Juu-Juu.” The blue haired Kunoichi smirks. “By full time shinobi you mean a genin who only gets D rank missions, and maybe a C rank once in a blue moon. You didn’t come here for the missions, that’s for sure.” Juubun raised an eyebrow. “There we go; you’re becoming less of a statue already. What’s next, will you emote when you speak?” 

“Maybe.” Juubun replied, before revealing the real reason why he came here. “The real reason is because I needed a change of scenery. As you said earlier, I have ‘issues'... I'd like to get over these said issues.”

“And how’s that been going for you?” She asked politely. The Native Rain Villager seemed to be proud that she was tearing down Juubun’s walls. 

“Not good. I dislike the traffic and the swarms of people who make walking on the sidewalk impossible for me. It is for that reason why I travel by rooftop.”

“As all shinobi with half a brain should be doing.” Furi just had to chime that in. 

“Then there are all the parties. Parties are a combination of all the things I dislike; large crowds of people and loud noises. The people in my apartment complex have a party every day.”

“I bet you it’s those damn Grass Graduates. They are wretched.” There was venom in her voice. 

Juubun shrugged. Furi must really loathe the shinobi who come from the Grass Village.  Suddenly he realized something…He actually got lost in a conversation for once. Usually the young shinobi would drown himself in training and missions just to get through the day, but this time he actually lost track of time by having a conversation with someone. Maybe Furi was the person he was looking for, the person who would help him be normal. 

“Juu-Juu.”

“Hmm?” Juubun had realized that Furi was now closer to him waving her hands in front of his face.

“You zoned out on me. Didn’t anybody ever teach you to listen closely when a woman is speaking?”

“No.”

“Well they should’ve. Anyway, I said I’d be willing to help you train. Does that sound okay to you?”

“Yes.”

“Okay great. How about… We start with a spar.”

“I’ve never sparred before.”

“Really? What kind of ninja are you, everyone has sparred before.” The blue haired kunoichi said as she threw her hands in the air exasperated. She seemed to be making an effort once again to keep her volume under control for Juubun's sake. 

“The man who trained me back in my village refused to spar with me. He had… Qualms about it.”

“Well I guess I’ll be breaking your sparring cherry.” Furi said amused.

“…” 

“Oh come on, nothing? Not even a smirk? You know girls don’t like the serious types with no humor, Juu-Juu. Just my luck, I finally get a friend and he’s a total bore.”

“I believe some might prefer a boring friend over a rude friend.”

She smirked. “Well, at least you can be catty.”

“???”

“You know.” The Native Rain Villager began scratching the air. “Fierce.”

“Why do I feel my masculinity being questioned?”

“Because masculinity is a fragile thing, Juu-Juu.” Came the reply. “So.” Furi leaped backwards twice in quick succession. “This fight ends when one of us can’t fight anymore. Sounds good?” 

“Yes.” Juubun nodded. “That sounds just fine.” And as the final words parted from his lips, the fight had begun.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
Yukino turned her head, regarding Inui with an expression he couldn't quite read. She arched an eyebrow, noticing _his_ head turning curiously in the opposite direction. "Good morning, Yamanaka-san. If you're looking for where our third team mate is, he has yet to arrive," she explained. There was a subdued hint of distaste in her voice; the girl found tardiness to be a reprehensible offense and their partner was quickly approaching that threshold between 'on time' and 'late'.

The door opened. A cranky looking man in a lab coat emerged, a pair of glasses obscuring his eyes. "Ah, you two must be the shinobi I hired," he stated, addressing the duo like how one might address the arrival of a package or post. Yukimura gave a click of the tongue. "Well. Do come in, then?"

"We will have to refuse, I'm afraid," the girl said with a polite shake of her head. "There is one other team mate who has yet to arrive, and it would be rude to exclude him from our mission briefings just because of tardiness."


----------



## Hollow (Nov 18, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters III*

"Oh right, about the teacher thing. The truth is I'm just a volunteer teacher at this nearby orphanage. Honestly because this nation is filled with so many schools meant just to nurture shinobi, there are very few actual schools meant for normal kids.?

There was a hint of frustration in the way Kentarou phrased it that didn?t go unnoticed by Yuuko. He had also seemed like he was avoiding talking about his family, maybe he had none and also lived on the orphanage? She had been close to facing the same fate now that she thought about it as she took a bit out of her pepperoni slice, in the end she had been taken in by her grandparents but her being placed on an orphanage had also had a strong probability to happen.

If Kentarou really lived there though, that meant he had lost his parents. Maybe he was forced to go from relative to relative until child services finally decided the orphanage was his best destination, forcing him to separate from his most precious little sister who was placed on another orphanage! Heartbroken, young Kentarou had promised he would always keep close and had taken a job as a teacher?s assistant there just so he could see her every day. Yuuko could imagine little Kentarou facing the cold every morning just to have a few hours with his little sister.

Ah?such *tragedy*! Yuuko?s heart went out to him. _Work hard Kentarou! You can do it Kentarou!_

Her attention was brought back to the present reality as her friend suddenly asked her a question. ?Ah, I was working on a D-rank outside the village, over at my mentor?s girlfriend?s farm,? Yuuko explained with a shy smile. ?It?s close by but I stayed there last night so I just arrived and was on my way home. I graduated from Kumo?s shinobi academy last summer!? Her eyes glistened with pride as she said this. ?I can?t say I did it with an awesome grade though, I think half the reason I passed was because my mentor was sending death threats to my teacher. Haru-sensei never really took a liking to me for some reason.?

?But you know,? she added, peeking at the pizza boxes Kentarou was holding close to himself. ?You?re a pretty cool teacher if you pick pizza when it?s time to feed your class.? The girl laughed a little to herself as she took another bite off her own pizza and helped it down with a sip of her smoothie. ?I bet the kids must love you if you?re always like this!?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 18, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"Kids Will Cramp Your Style"_

_
Why do I get the feeling she's overrating me?_ Kentarou thought to himself with a single hand in his pocket. _Well it's not as if that's such a horrible thing as long as it doesn't go too far_, he finished off that thought as he began to  walk along with the girl next to him. The boy had simply thought he had taken the job as a teacher because he had nothing better to do, but the truth was much deeper than that.

Subconsciously, their walking feet matched each other's rhythm. That may have just been a sign of how much they were into this conversation. _"A D-Rank?...Ah, right. You had seemed so much like a normal girl that I didn't realize you were a shinobi. Though it's hard imagining someone like you trying  to kill another person,"_ he made the off-hand comment without being aware if he was being rude or not. Although, thoughtlessly speaking their mind was a common trait in teenage boys.

_"Your mentor sounds like the kind of person I don't want to mess with...You know,...I never went to the Ninja Academy myself, what's it like? Those bastards don't try to set up kids to kill eachother do they?"_ he was mostly joking that time, while honestly hoping he was wrong._ "For me, I had a certain special permission to jump straight to genin without going to that place," _as he spoke those hollow words, his eyes subconsciously wandered to the side as if he were looking into some other place._ "Don't ask about it,"_ he shot out that remark before she could question the matter. 

The air had grown a bit still after that, so the boy moved on to the next matter as they waited for the cars to pass by._ "Well, heh, I don't like to toot my own horn, but I can say I'm quiet a decent teacher. The fact that goes unnoticed, is proof how unfair this world is,"_ for some reason after saying that with an uncommon smirk, the boy had a bad taste in his mouth._ "But really, I only bought pizza because I couldn't think of anything else. And if there's something that will keep kids settled down, it's pizza and video games,"_ he tried to sound like a know-it-all despite not knowing much. 

It was only a few streets later that they arrived at there destination. _"This is the place, sorry it's not as amazing as you might have thought,"_ That being a brick red three-story high building that had a small fence surrounding it. In the front were all kinds of kids fooling around like little kids do, though they were not the ones he taught in his class. Afterall, Kentarou was not so important that he had the right to potentially brainwash every single child in this orphanage.

After standing silent with the pizza boxes in his hand for awhile, the normal teenage boy gathered his words together._ "So,.....why not see these kids for yourself if you're so curious about them?"_ the suit-wearing boy pointed towards the building, _"Look that's them in the window looking down at us while making ruckus among themselves, probably saying something embarrassing about me like 'I can't believe sensei brought a girl back with him' or 'he was cheating on me all along!'. All kinds of things that I'm probably going to give them extra homework over,"_​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2015)

Shou Mashima will be.... *Killing Jintaku*


?The way you kill is very nice for someone of your station. If it weren?t for the outrageousness of your hair color I?d command you to join my Court. I think you would be a fun toy, but I do get bored easily and I have no space for the superfluous.  If you decide to make yourself such and take that sword from your shoulder then I really have no choice but to shepherd you to the Light.?​[/FONT]

Aw man, this dude was immortal at all, that's lame. "Fuck, how am i supposed to kill an immortal now... It's not like the fuckers just grow on trees... do they? I fuck if i know how jashinists reproduce...weird fuckin cult that it is." Shou thought to himself, barely registering what it was that the dude was saying. "God he talks alot... Like, look at his mouth... it just keeps moving." With a shrug shout finally decided to respond. 

"Alright buddy, whatever rises your tide." Shou clipped his sword back into place on his back. "You're not immortal. I've lost interest in dueling you, no purpose in it." He moved his hand over the field of death before him. "These guys work for good ol' cousin Jin. They are here to kill me, probably, the suck at their jobs... cleary just some dudes he found on the street." He returned his hand to his pocket.

"Your mission and mine is the same. We kill Jin, I bring his head back to the clan as proof. The clan gets off my ass about killing my pops and getting my mom imprisoned. Win win for the both of us." Shou cracked his neck and started to walk off. "He's probably hanging out in that town over the next few hills. Looks like its pretty decent from what i saw, couple of thise big ol' electronic billboards and quite a few talls buildings. Fuck if i know the name though." 

With that he began to walk towards the town, Kuriyako or something? He could never really remember. It was a fairly decent sized town, had a downtown area, residential area, even had a few movie theaters... And from what the signs he could see said, It was home to around twenty thousand.

"Oh... as for my station. Let me cover that real quick." Shou smirked and pointed his thumb at himself. "I'm going to grab me the executioners blade, from wherever the fuck its hiding. And make myself one of the new seven swordsman."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 18, 2015)

Ace 
_Mission_​
The train halted, sunlight had finally bathed the land with it's warm luminescence. Ace had finally arrived at Konohagakure, his feet landing out of the train. He inhaled deeply, breathed the air of the village, the scent of tress and leaves, roamed through the space. It was soothing, it was exciting. His silver eyes opened, a grin crossed his lips. This was the start of many moment such like this. His hands brought themselves together, interlocking fingers after which he stretched upwards, towering his body to it's limits. The train ride was longer than he expected it be, but it wasn't something he was terribly worried about. 

*ALL THOSE WHO DEPARTED FROM THE TRAIN NUMBER 336 PLEASE PROCEED TO PICK UP YOUR BAGS*​
The intercom resounded through the halls, but Ace mattered little to it's message and continued towards the door, before so he was halted by an office. _"Hey there buddy, you should really go pick up your bags. They're over that way." _ Ace turned, foreign to this term, of course, he would be too. 

"Oh right, about that." He stopped, pulled the second feather of his hair, turning it around his fingers with ease, demonstrating it's splendor. Turning, its radiance glowed with the beaming hue of it's aqua hue. The sun's rays bringing up it's natural beauty up to standards. "This is about as light as travel. Thanks, though. See ya!" 

This has always been the most strangest thing he had to witness as a Shinobi, the attire usually consisted of pouched, satchels, and whatever necessary to aid the combatant in a dire situation. Ace, however, was in no need of such. He never used any of such because to be real he didn't need it. Holding such items would ultimately be bothersome anyway. 

His feet rushed him towards the outside, the officer tried to stop him, but was unable. Opening the door, he pulled the map and searched the directions towards the mission area. Following the marked path, he moved through building that stature, rivaled his villages, where the clouds truly did roam as far as the eyes could see. Leaves and flora of all kinds adorned the streets, people gathered with family and the bustling. 

"Alright, where am I going?" 

He murmured to himself, pulling the map once more. The building was located a few feet from him, turning he witnessed the sign that read Research Center. There three individuals stood chatting, two teens such as him and a older man. 

"Hey!" He called "Yo, I'm here looking for a, uhhh, Yukimura? I'm Ace, the Shinobi from Kumo. Came here to help. Any way I can get in and talk to this man?"


----------



## Hollow (Nov 18, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters IV*

?It?s amazing how you?re able to say such embarrassing things with a straight face Kentarou.?

Looking up at the window and noticing there really were little kids looking down at them, pointing and talking excitedly Yuuko lifted her arm and waved energetically at them. ?The Green Heart?? she read as her companion walked ahead. She was pretty sure if she walked around the building there would be an apple tree where Nadja would be sitting staring at the sky and if Yuuko were to stay where she was maybe Candy would pass her by in her usual tomboyish attitude. 

Pointedly ignoring his comment about picturing someone like her killing someone being hard, she had decided to honor Kentarou?s request and left what the boy had revealed about how he?d become a shinobi alone. Still she couldn?t keep the cogwheels of her mind from moving and she quickly spun wild theories about the boy?s tragic past. ?Shinobi Academies aren?t all that different from common schools, our education is more centered towards that which is useful for a shinobi though. They teach us the fundamentals on which we?ll build our shinobi career on. Competition amongst students is encouraged as it allows them to work harder but no, they would never do something like set them against one another. I once read about Kirigakure doing that in the past though. Barbaric.?

?This is a good place,? she quietly complimented, wanting the mood to become lighter as she followed him inside the school. He gave her a small tour as they made their way upstairs, giving each room they passed a name when she asked but otherwise not really going deep into explanations. She didn?t expect him to though; this was a home she was visiting after all. However, it was cute that the children seemed to take an interest to her presence. Yuuko caught a lot of kids peeking through door cracks and some of the bolder twerps even followed behind. Sadly none of them would actually approach her for real.

?It?s lively in here.?

A warm yet slightly surprised statement. Yuuko had expected an orphanage to be a gray, strict environment where silence reigned and children were often morose. Green Heart was the exact opposite of that, filled with laughter, colors and life. ?Kids are amazing.?

Somehow, the moment they started nearing a classroom where chaos seemed to reign Yuuko could already guess that was the place they were headed for so she wasn?t surprised when Kentarou opened the door and all hell broke loose. Sticking her head into the classroom as her friend simply walked in as if he was used to the ruckus, Yuuko smiled at the little army. They were all of different sizes so she imagined classes were gathered by knowledge level instead of age and each of them seemed to be assessing her in a completely different manner. One little girl in particular was even glaring daggers at Yuuko. 

As the genin found herself drowning in waves of cuteness she bowed in greeting. ?Hello, my name is Yuuko Shinohara. I?m your sensei?s best friend.?​


----------



## Hero (Nov 18, 2015)

Gyousei Niijima
Pray to God
Prologue












_______________________________


He had been bored, that's all, bored like most people. Hence he had made  himself out of whole cloth a life full of complications and drama. Last week's boyfriend was Touma and this week, his play thing was Kenta. Sure Touma had a chiseled physique and made Gyousei's body sing during sex, but an element was missing. It certainly wasn't passion, because that was very much there. There wasn't a single uncharted territory on Gyousei's body. Name anywhere you want on the human body and Touma's hands or tongue had been there. But this still wasn't enough and so his time with Touma ended and the era of Kenta began. The recycling of men was common for Gyousei, but he always vowed that he would remember the moments shared between him and a past lover.

Now Kenta wasn't as sexually intuitive or even close to being as well endowed as Touma was, but all of that was trivial. What Kenta had to offer to Gyousei wasn't passion, but it was spice, a little excitement. In fact, Gyousei was going to meet his new beau in the hallway and have a little quick session. Gyousei peered over at the clock with yearning eyes. "Only five more minutes...I don't know if I can wait." he whispered to himself biting his lip. And he couldn't wait. Feigning the biggest bathroom emergency he possibly could, he shot his hand in the air and frantically waved it for his teachers attention. The teacher peered over her rimmed glasses and waved a hand excusing the lad to relieve himself of bodily fluids.

He was free, finally free. Gyousei sped walked down the hall, nearly running to the male restroom. His heart was beating, his palms were sweating. This is what he wanted, what he had been searching for. What he wished for, was for something to happen. This explained most of his human commitments.  Something must happen, even if it was loveless slavery, something had to break the boredom! But what happened next wasn't something he had hoped for. It was excitement, but not of the good variety. The variety in which his mortality was palpable, a variety in which this mortality was no longer apart of his internal locus of control.

Gyousei didn't remember much of what happened after he heard the first gunshot. He could have guessed that the alarm's went off and the school was put on lock down, but he couldn't say for sure, it was only a guess. At his side was Kenta breathing heavily but quietly, surveying the area for the intruders. Gyousei wanted to speak, but he couldn't. What was happening? How could this happen? He looked down and at his feet was blood and dead students everywhere. 



A scream was about to slip from Gyousei's mouth, but Kenta covered it immediately and raised a finger to his lips, sshing the boy who had only now started to connect the dots. Kenta looked intensely into Gyousei's eyes not saying a word. He didn't have to either. Gyousei knew exactly what he wanted. Removing his hand from Gyousei's mouth, Kenta watched as Gyousei placed his hands firmly over his lips. Gyousei had resolved to not let a single peep escape his lips, not even if it was for air.



Kenta tried to reach Gyousei mentally, but the boy's upstairs was completely empty. Gyousei was completely entranced at the sight of dead classmates on the floor. Tears welled up in his eyes. He could feel sweat trickling down his back. It was a sensation he  had never felt before in his conscious awareness. A gut-gnawing fear that started in his belly and spread out through his nervous system like a virus. The kind  of fear that, if he didn't get a hold on it, could paralyze him. This wasn't a good kind of fear, excitement, that pumped him up with adrenaline and  supercharged him to fight or run. It was the kind that got people killed. "Why are they doing this?" Gyousei thought to himself.

"Why do you assume there's a reason?" came an inquisitive voice from around the corner. Gyousei immediately perked up and his eyes bulged. He didn't speak a word. What the fuck exactly was going on? Gyousei's eyes grew larger and larger as he heard the footsteps get closer and closer. The insignificant wet stain that decorated his crotch had grown exponentially larger, to the point that his piss was running down his leg and pooling at his feet. Gyousei bit his lip and pressed his hands tighter to his face as the gunman laughed.



"I can smell you now." the gunman sang. Kenta cursed himself for the predicament they were in. He and Gyousei should had made a break for it a long time ago. Now it was too late, however they weren't dead yet and as long as he was breathing, it wasn't too late. Making sure to move quickly, Kenta snatched Gyousei's palm and made a break for it. The duo's path was instantly blocked by the gunman that had not been standing there even a few milliseconds ago.

"Do you believe in God?" he asked Kenta, raising the gun to the boy's head. Kenta gulped hard. He had never sought God every morning, but he was seeking him in this moment. Trying to remain calm, Kenta managed very well to deliver a firm answer.

"Yes, Yes I-..." and before the teenage could finish his statement, the gunman put a bullet through his skull. Kenta was still holding on to Gyousei at the moment he was shot and consequently dragged the other boy to the ground along with his lifeless frame. Gyousei was covered in Kenta's blood, the force of the bullet impact not only spraying Gyousei who was in proximal vicinity, but also the wall that stood now a few feet behind him. The man took a few steps closer at this point and raised the gun again, this time to Gyousei's head, posing the same question.



Hot, bright heat filled him like some ecstatic poison, and Gyousei shied in terror as a wordless howl burst from his throat. His dripping hair was flat to his skull, fire crackled in his gray eyes, as his watch his life end before his eyes. This couldn't be real, Gyousei prayed to a God he didn't believe in that this wasn't real. But the truth of the matter was, that it was real, and it was staring him down in the form of the barrel of a gun.



Gyousei had many things to say, he just did not have the words to say them.  Painfully aware of his current limitations, he watched helplessly and language  became an obstacle. He paused at every sentence he tried to utter, and would simply start over and  over again. He would conjure up other responses, other images, other silent  cries to answer the question. It didn't matter. It still would not be right. But what exactly was “it”? “It” was  something elusive, darkly shrouded for fear of being murdered.  All the years he spent in education and nothing of importance was taught to him to answer this question. The answers education had to offer seemed meager, pale, and lifeless.

The gunman grew impatient with Gyousei and reiterated himself again for the final time. "Do you believe in God? Answer me."



Just as before, Gyousei did not have an answer for the man. In the time he had searched the recesses of his mind, Gyousei failed to notice that now there were several individuals standing behind the man, all holding guns. None of this mattered now, because Gyousei's time was up. Without hesitation, the gunman pulled the trigger. The empty clicking sound that came from gun's chamber seemed to surprise the gunman more than it surprised Gyousei. The emotionless and condescending expression that the man held before was now erased and replaced with an exuberant grin.

"Well why don't you look that that..." the gunman inspected the gun, "It's out of bullets. You may not have believed in Lord Jashin, but it is apparent to me that he believes in you.". Reaching out to the boy with his arm, the man cordially delivered an invitation to Gyousei. "You with nowhere to go and nowhere to return...Lord Jashin grants you a place to belong."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
"You're going to be one of the seven swordsman of the mist."​
Perhaps that could have been posed as a rhetorical question but seeing how this ginger amassed his body count...

There all kinds of trash that fill this world and I doubt someone who looks like this Shinrou can ever become more than trash I found him interesting in his way. This was a boy who had a mix of insanity, idiocy, and intent that I had not seen often; in a way it reminded me of why I kept Gyousei Niijima around. I had not forgotten all of his transgressions but I had not forgotten my initial interest in his abilities either. He thought twice of trying to fight me with that rowdy looking blade of his, regaining whatever wits he had after my acceptance of his weak willed challenge. People like this were dumb as bricks and bricks were an acceptable foundation for a Kingdom.

Still this was simply talk, the facts were facts, and he had not elevated his station beyond trash. However, if he it was at all possible for him to get the Executioner's Blade and become apart of the Seven Swordsman of the Mist this would be a profit to myself. In this moment I had to wonder if Jashin had brought me to this boy, if this was the next member of my court and dismissing him over something cosmetic would be an err that could only be corrected by the King's Disposition...

"Ginger, tell me if I had not come here would you have really endeavored to kill all of these men? Would you..." Looking around I couldn't resist a quick chuckle at the mayhem around him.

"That is an odd question considering you are in the throes of killing a member of your clan and have..."I trailed off bringing my forefinger to my lip as I had forgotten what he had said a moment ago. "It was your father you said your clan was ?on your back? for killing."

There was no tension emanating from Shinrou, the question did not serve to unnerve him in the slightest. A person like him wouldn't find a question like that odd or intrusive nor were the details important to me.

?If you're going to kill people like this why not kill for Jashin??​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
She looked Ace up and down, as if appraising the new arrival. The shinobi was young and nimble looking, but there was a cheery absent mindedness in the way he conducted himself. Her own expression was inscrutable although, as she neared him, an unspoken sternness became clear in her eyes. A piercing harshness, matched with icy serenity. "Lateness is unbecoming of a shinobi," she scolded, arms folded. "One should always be prudent. It is rude to both your client and team mates if you don't meet at the correct time, and a poor reflection of your own village."

"Ahem," the man in the lab coat interrupted, clearing his throat. "Discipline is important, but I would much rather start the debriefing as soon as possible now that the third man is here." Yukimura turned over to Ace, passing a lazy and disinterested glance over the dark skinned boy. "For the record, _I_ am Yukimura. Now, if you would all come in..."

The inside of the research facility was almost like a completely different world to the rest of the outskirts. Rows of cells and containment units lined the halls, with each containing some species or another. Some, Yukino recognised. Some, she didn't. Inui, she imagined, would be fairly interested...

She contemplated turning around to check or otherwise confirm those thoughts, but dispersed the idea from her head almost as soon as it came. _He_ may have been willing to make an effort to pretend the tension wasn't there, but Yukino wasn't one for falsities or pretense. 

Instead, she looked forward and continued moving. Just as she had always done.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Outskirts of Konoha

_Start II_

----------​
Inui gave Yukino his best smile as she said that, nodding once to her and then looking up at their employer. He adjusted his glasses a little as he peered at him and then a thin eyebrow bobbed over the lens of his glasses as he smiled, offering a bow. "Yamanaka Inui, at your service," he said first, and then glanced over his shoulder as he sensed the arrival of another. Probably their third teammate, and upon closer inspection, it seemed quite likely. He smiled, and then waved. "Hello there!"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 18, 2015)

_"If we see, we're very fortunate to have met one another. You and I are like what the stars are to an empty night sky. I'm very happy I had met you and I'm very glad that you've become my friend. I'd like to go camping one day, maybe even go on a picnic. Travel the world even, or how about we just stay at home. Watch TV while we sit quietly to the chime of the nightly breeze. That sounds fun, doesn't it?  Though, for one moment, for this very instance, I have to ask you for the most honest favor I've asked of anyone. 

Would you please... Just leave me alone for awhile?"_​


Ace










​
You've been there haven't you? The moment when not even you can fathom your own reflection, where mirrors cast only darker reflection of yourself, where every moment seems a cataclysm for an uncaring world. Dreams shattered, hopes lost and everyone smiles through your pain because they're too oblivious of your current standing. Because you rather stomach the pain than release the stress. You rather smile, rather than cry. When was it the last time you've felt something new? When was the last time you've witnessed something grand? When was the last time you weren't afraid? 

"When was it the last time that you talked to a friend?" 

The voice rustled through his tone, the sound of pouring rain echoes through the empty walls of a small cave where a boy and a girl sat together, escaping the weather which merely worsened as time flowed forward as it could only do. The boy, silver eyed and wet closed himself to a child, young of blonde hair, her age was that of a close to 10, shrouded on her jacket she closed herself to conversation to the young boy. This has repeated itself for a close of at least 10 minutes. He would ask something, and she would dig herself deeper into her jacket. Pulling herself farther and farther until their distance would gap until the un-enlighten path deeper within the cave.

Ace a smile on his lip beamed the softness of his tone, as the rain drops masked the loudness of everyday life, his voice tuned to the rhythmic patterns of the smoothness of nature's qualm. Pulling the feather from his hair, he began to turn it for a bit. The child still unresponsive, unwilling to open up to the boy who wanted to ease her down. 

"Been awhile for me too. Hey, wanna know a secret?"

The child looked and quickly retrieved her gaze, looking with edge of her vision, Ace continued.

"This feather right here? This is very important to me, it belong to friend of mines too. One that I haven't talked to for quite a bit." Ace stared at the item, turning it's visage across it form, gazing at it's azure hue, how the tone rose from a tinge of beautiful dark and lightened as the eyes traced its shape  upwards till the end, dyed in a subtle gold, the glistening feather represented  a mark of beauty not only for Ace, but for any who would witness it's marvel. "He wasn't very nice to me at first. We used to beat each other up a lot actually. He reminds kind of like you, really. Cold, quiet, very much to himself, didn't seem like he cared about talking to anyone. Couldn't keep a conversation if he wanted to. Wanna know how I broke him out of that?" 

She started to shift her head once more, Ace locked eyes with her for the first time in what seemed like this entire storm. Her eyes, much like her hair were golden. A rare sight, much like his own. Polar opposite, gold and silver. Ace smiled. 

"I opened the cage." 

Her image soured and her brow rose, her mien exposed to the highest caliber, the porcelain skin, the ruby cheeks, her eyes looked for the answer yet her mouth did the delivery. 

"You opened the cage?" 

"So you can talk? I was begging to think you were mute." 

"Why would you lock your friends up?" 

She said so innocently, her tone broke through the fissure of her timidness and curiosity began to swirl across her mien. Ace finally seemed to have made a breakthrough, finally made some progress. Her attention was captivated, and his story could end. But he decided to feed her curiosity a bit farther, continue to make her open up to speaking.  

"I wondered the same thing too. Why would I keep him caged up? Sounds kind of mean doesn't it?"  

"Uh-huh... You shouldn't lock up your friends, you know?" 

"And you're right. So I opened the cage, and flew off. Look for an exit, the window was opened, but he never exited. He kept himself posted on the top shelf of my closet." 

"Wait... was you friend... a bird?" 

Ace flicked his fingers and pointed towards the golden haired child, with a wink and a grin plastered on his lip he followed with a "Right you are! My friend was a blue bird." 

"Whaaatttt, that's kind of weird..." 

"Is it? He was really nice afterwards."

"He was?" 

"Yeah, he didn't try to leave, one morning he even went back to his cage. Started to eat his food, let me pet him and everything. I guess you might've say that I warmed up to him. Of course, I'm just that likable, you know?" 

A giggle crossed her lips, her hand rose to her mouth as to shade the fact that a smile broke from her lips. That a genuine reaction to him had occurred by just conversing. 

"Yeah, right!"

"Hey! It's true, I'm a pretty awesome guy once you get to know me." 

"So what happened? Why aren't you friends anymore."

Ace turned, looked at the rain shower stumble into the earth as he remembered that morning. One day, waking up to a peculiar slumber, he witnessed that his pet had left the room. Searching across the home, the neighborhood, the village, he couldn't find his friend. He couldn't remember the last time he head it's singing, he couldn't find any clues other than the two feathers that were left behind. Something that he decided to keep.

"He went his own way." 

"I see... I'm sorry." That was genuine concern, genuine guilt which rose from her tone. Something you'd rarely see on children. 

"Hey, about you this, instead of saying sorry, why don't you tell me your name?"  

"My name? It's Shinobu."

"Hi Shinobu, I'm Ace, wanna be friends?" 

"...Friends?" 

"Yeah, what you don't want to?" 

"No! No! Let's be friend's Ace!" 

"Where are your parents, Shinobu?"

Her mien soured, from a beaming smile to a small frown, her pupils looked at the earth, searching the answer for that very question. Her mind traveled the memories and she couldn't register the question with any image, her soul was missing a piece she really desired, and the moment she spoke this, the moment her eyes rose and met those of Ace, he immediately understood the weight these words carried. 



_"I don't know."_​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 18, 2015)

Ace
_Mission_​
Did he screw up?

Where the only thoughts ruminating in his mind. The instance he arrived a young girl of jet-black hair approached him with a stern look and crossed armed. Ace rose his brow in suspicion and immediately, before any words could usher out of his mouth, her didactic voice began speaking to him. Scold immediately after he arrived. Her portrayal, if anything, would enter in Ace's perception as "Bossy". A smile crossed on his lip, again not of acceptance of the situation, or even one that would resembled that of escapism over the situation that presented himself, but one of defiance. Cocky, subtle. His eyes locked closely as he expelled the words. 

"Sorry!" 

Soon after the man in the cloak cleared his throat, interrupting the two's seemingly small altercation. He definitely didn't want to waste any time, piercing a glare into the child eyes followed by an even heavier tone he announced himself to be Yukimura, the lead scumbag liar that has refused to pay the required fine for the mission at the office. Why would he do that was a complete mystery to Ace, but at the same time, he just snatched someone's wallet to get here. 

Soon after a boy, with niche similarities to the other, he held the same jet-black hair color as miss bossy, however his aura was completely different, much more lively and less demanding. With a quick gesture, he returned the hello with a "Heya! Nice to meet'cha, bro. Name's Ace." 

As they both walked withing the building along side Yukimura and Yukino, all three were met with a world of secluded creatures within either cages of walls of glass. Some of which Ace himself has never met before. His eyes roamed the area, as he followed closely behind. "Look at all these, some of these animals I've never seen before. All of these live in Konoha, huh?"  

_"I think you have better things to worry about other than my research, boy."_

"You know, I don't like the way you said the word 'boy'." 

_"What are you implying?" _

"Nothing. So what's up? What do you want us to do?" 

How simply he scoffed off the situation was somewhat irritating towards Yukimura, however, adjusting his glasses he turned towards his office and opened the doors. After such he moved towards his desk and sat down, elbows pressed on the surface as his hands intertwined into a bridge, witnessing the children through the upper surface of his fallen lends. A sudden bothersome urge began to itch on Yukimura's mind. 

_"Nara-chan, it's so nice to see you again. I'm glad that at least they sent someone I have at least some familiarity with."_ He spoke with haughtiness slathered on his tone. _"Though I expected something much more... different, I suppose you three could get my specimen back for me. I received your files and they were somewhat... lacking. Ace's in particular had nothing. In fact, it says here that you wouldn't even classify as a Shinobi if not for a fluke. It says here that Ace isn't even your real name." _ 

"How about that, right?"  Yukimura stared intently at the Kumo child, his eyes didn't depart form him for a few seconds, suspicion rose the moment he laid eyes at his profile, continuing however, he looked at young Inui. 

_"Though Yamanaka-kun, considering that you don't represent much of your clans physicality, you and Nara-chan's profiles are impressive to boot. Nara's a prodigal child, and you were spoken high for your intellect. So I suppose two out of three could still work right? Right." _

Pulling a file from his cabinet he showed a folder, on top a picture of a the animal he wanted to capture. _"Now normally, I would go to elaborate detail about animal wildlife, but about this one in specific I cannot as it's still classified. This is a rare hybrid liger, you see. One very special to my cause, he has escaped to the northern mountainous region of the village. I cannot approach there due to the high number of... causalities that have presented themselves throughout the couple weeks. But I'm certain that it shouldn't be impossible for the likes of... two of you. Please read the files carefully." _


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2015)

Killing Jintaku Is.... *Shou Mashima*.


"Ginger, tell me if I had not come here would you have really endeavored to kill all of these men? Would you..."[/COLO​R]

"You make it sound like killing these guys is a chore! I don't endeavor to kill anyone, I find it is an expression of my own inner soul... Like a painter paints a painting, I craft a masterpiece of blood, death, and violence." Shou took a moment of silent pride in his work, after all, you should be proud of any piece of art that you took so long to craft... Even if you don't know the names of the guys you murdered for it.


"That is an odd question considering you are in the throes of killing a member of your clan and have..."I trailed off bringing my forefinger to my lip as I had forgotten what he had said a moment ago. "It was your father you said your clan was ?on your back? for killing."​
"Hm?" Shou snapped out of his daze, "Ah right, Yeah i killed my old man a few years back... Pain in my ass you know? 'He's a monster! He just murders without reason!' Something along that line." Shou shrugged, "Not like i care, he's dead now, so ain't no reason in dwelling on the stupid shit he said." Shou never cared for his father, now that he's dead... he cared even less.


?If you're going to kill people like this why not kill for Jashin??​​
"HAH!" A laugh escaped his lips and was quickly silenced, "Oh shit you're serious?" Shou blinked a few times. "Nah not my thing, I don't kill for others. I kill to make me happy, you know? You gotta treat yourself right. Gotta give yourself a little joy and happiness in this world. And why am i to deny myself the pure and utter serenity of death." Shou smiled as he stared up at some clouds. 

"The smell that lingers in the air for a few moments just at the brink of death. The light whiff of Iron... the thin crisp scent." He closed his eyes and took a deep breath in through his nose. "It's what I live for. I don't get that when i kill for others you know? then its like a job or something... Jobs suck. Killin for yourself is the way to be mah man!"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 19, 2015)

_*Senji Muramasa*_

The evanescence of the dusky evening mist revealed two shadows that stood tall and proud in front of black steel gate, upright with their chins pointed straight ahead, eyes wide open, and swords drawn with the tips placed into the ground as they wrapped their hands around the handle with a tight firm grip.  . Ridiculous in stature akin to giants of a fantasy tale. In the middle of the gate woven from the steel was the religious cross of the church, a picture frame of the monastery that sat behind it. 

“I wouldn’t peg a house of faith to have such burly intimidating folks, ya know?” Just some several feet away from the gate and guards, three other figures stood cloaked in the shadows of the growing foliage, observing the surroundings attentively, well, at least two of them were. The complaint came from a young woman who lazily leaned against a tree as her head twisted around the corner. Flipping a part of her waterfall bangs from her face as she leered across the way.

“I can feel my hair stiffening and breaking, it’s much too cold for this, whose idea was it to stand out here in below zero temperature and stare?” She complained. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yagyū Aimi




Aimi snapped her off to the side at the sound of insufferable snickering that followed behind her complaints. Beside her stood a young man of boyish features that gave him a more juvenile appearance despite being about equal in age to the girl next to him. Continuing his coquettish smiling only further furrowed Aimi’s brow as she wondered could possibly be so funny?  “Aimi-san…forgive me, but are you really complaining about your locks of platinum when…” Trailing off his sentence, his eyes traced up and down the young lady’s body. Aimi followed his gaze before her face flared beat red with more anger than embarrassment.

“H-h-how dare you! Are you trying to imply something? Is that it? I’ll have you know this outfit was tailored for my body type and style of fighting all the while keeping in touch with my femininity.” She roared into his face even though the recipient of her fury only continued his simper. “Let’s talk about what you’re wearing. That fancy over militarized drab you have on? It’s tacky and flamboyant, in a too much sugar in a glass of tea kind of why. That’s not counting the fact that you don’t even look like how you’re even supposed to look like. Which is a guy.” Aimi began her tirade holding back no punches.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mitsuhide Akechi




“You can try and act as uppity as you want, but you know I look awesome. Stylish. Cool. Badass.” Mitsuhide went off counting the number of words on his fingers. Aimi took particular note of how ridiculous he looked especially when he began playing the ‘part’ of a badass samurai cutting down hundreds of soldiers with a single swipe of his sword, then smiling and cackling like some drugged out maniac. Her face began to swell with tears periodically falling down her face as she tried her best not to laugh. Unfortunately it didn’t work.

“Akira-kun you look like such cretin. I’ll give you a quick fact. If you have to say you’re a badass, then you’re not a badass. You’re a loser.” She boasted fly displaying an L symbol toward his direction. That finally seemed to get under his skin. “Like I need some half-dressed wanton trollop lecturing me. How about you go and dress like a proper young lady? A-I-M-I-baka.” He retorted. 

“WHAT.” 

“You heard me.” The two quickly began butting heads like mountain goats, yelling, cursing, and tossing every sort of insult that could come up with at each other. This was very much to the annoyance of an arriving third party who walked out from behind a nearby frozen shrub. His features were more taciturn giving a much higher level of maturity and seriousness compared to the other two, despite looking none the younger. 

“Kiss.” A low pitched voice accompanied this abrupt interruption that earned the sneer of the arguing pair.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Masamune Date




“This much arguing between partners is often the result of pent up sexual tension. Kiss.” 

“I’m not kissing her.”/”We have no sexual tension.” Simultaneous were their shouting responses.

“No? Keep your voices down then.” A laconic reply that suggested his entire disinterest in the topic as he walked pass them. Akira and Aimi both stuck up their noses at one another, but kept quiet as was suggested. 

"We're out here because you're worried about Senji, I get, but I'm sure he can take care of himself. Isn't that the reason he was 'picked' by them in the first place?" Akira spoke up. 

"That's what concerns me." In recent times the influence of Jashin disciples had grown exponentially. To such an extent that they not only were allowed to build this monastery, but a multistory cathedral built at the lands border

"Senji....has been frighteningly silent these last few weeks."

_Inside the monastery_



A gothic inspired architecture, the halls of the establishment were barren of life except for small handful gathered around the ceremonial altar. On bended knee and hands claps in prayer, a row of armor clad samurai lined in front of a fresh-faced scuffed haired male clad in white religious garb with golden trim. An outfit of design clearly indicating a greater deal of status than the generic attire of the people bowed before him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hokori




“Bastards of Jashin.” He began. “Today is a festive day. Today one your own, who wasn’t an abhorrent failure before our father, shall bathe in light of our lord, he who simply transcends normal man. Today I will greet this recruits with open arms, as a fellow brother while the rest of you grovel in repentance for your disrespect. ” Hokori roared with disgustful passion as he threw his hands into the air.

“Now rise brother, chosen warrior of Jashin and speak your name.” 

From perched knee one of the group slowly rose to their feet. A dead silence as he continued to stand without a word. Minutes literally passed with no word spoken from him. It grow uncomfortable to the point that the others around him began to fidget as nervousness, beginning to raise their heads from prayer to look at the only one standing among them. 

*“KEEP YOUR HEADS DOWN. YOU DARE MOCK OUR LORD?”* Hokori screamed forcing them all to straighten up in fright. 

“Now you. Didn’t I ask you to speak your name? Do you to seek to dis-?” A solitary finger to pause silenced the older man who shot an intense glare down at the recruit down wind of him. 












The new ‘brother of Jashin’ reached into his pocket and tossed a confetti of….sakura blossoms into the air before revealing…….

The goofiest cross-eyed Colgate smile adorned with pink sparkles and a v-shaped gestures over his eyes. 

“Muramasa Senji ♥.”​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 19, 2015)

_*Senji Muramasa II*_

“Muramasa Senji ♥.” He announced with energy, much to the irritation of Hokori. Snickering erupted around him lifting the silence from before. Still Senji looked quite perplexed as he looked toward the youngish man atop the altar. He was smiling nor laughing, a darken gaze of derision focused entirely on him. 

“Was that not right? Is this not the moment?” His voice of vigor transformed into an insipid speech accompanied with a stone stare of utter disinterest. “Anxiety and nervousness in the air, yes, so this is a tense moment, correct? To alleviate tension you tell a joke, a quip, for amusement and laughter. Did I not utilize it right?” He scratched his head in confusion, his head in a sideways glance as he looked at the man adorned in white and gold. 

“Were you not amused?” 

*WOOSH-CLANG*

One swing of his massive weapon at astonishing speed and the ichor of man stained the floor, walls, chairs, and the altar itself crimson. Every recruit laid slain, decapitated, blood forming into pools of liquid beneath the feet of the only one still standing. Senji continued to look dull eyed with is sword draw at his side, inches from his face yet slightly off kilter was Hokori’s great hammer. Drawing his weapon onto his back the gaze of contempt shifted into a prideful smile. 

“You parried my Bāsākā. I see why the leader of our Order and The Pontiff speak highly of you. You’ve got my attention Senji.” He complimented. 

“I meant to take your entire wrist off; unfortunately, there was a deceptive level of speed in conjunction with its great striking power. Parrying was the best I could accomplish, yet at the expense of a nearly shattered arm.” Loosely his arm dangled at his side unmoving and quickly swelling. In spite of that and including the pain that must be shooting through his arm, his expression was unchanging neither did he flinch or release the firm grip he had on his blade. 

_“This is that impassive kid, unable to comprehend even the most basic of sentiments.”_ Hokori descended from the altar in thought, to stand directly before him. Over a foot in a half larger in stature, Senji just continued to look at him with no words. _“The ultimate warrior huh.”_ Scooping up the blood of the fallen into his hand, Hokori began to write onto his forehead. 

“You’re now a full fledge member of the Holy Knights of Jashin but more so, because of your circumstances, you are a special elect to join the ranks of us elites who answer directly to The Pontiff himself.” He explained.

_“Elect? Chosen or signaled out. I am the only graduate; however, to answer directly to the pope is foolish, so soon?”_ Senji mused to himself. He was the most talented of the group, by far, with no equal in training. It only made sense that he would be the one chosen despite that, to become an elite that answer directly to The Pope? Interesting. 

“*Blessed, those who stand before me.
Yet do not falter in my sight.
Blessed peacekeepers, champions of just.
The lights in the shadow. 
In their blood, our lord’s will is written.
And our new brothers shall be born*.”


He recited the chant emphatically, finishing his writing on the last verse.

“No longer are you Muramasa Senji to us, from now on when we call upon you, you shall go by a completely different name.” Painted on Senji’s forehead, in the blood of his comrades, was the name he would now be known by throughout the entirety of the church. 

“Acedia.”​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters V*

Yuuko couldn?t help but laugh as the kids thanked her for giving Tsunamori-sensei the time of his day. She honestly thought she was already seeing how bad it could get for the teacher but when Kentarou suddenly slammed his hand against the board and demanded the class introduce themselves was when Yuuko really saw these kids true power. She tried her best to listen and memorize as many names as she could but it was rather impossible with all of them speaking loudly at the same time. The ruckus only lasted until Kentarou put out the pizzas though.

The kids attacked their food as if they had been starving for weeks. It was quite the sight to see.

Yuuko was going to make her way over to Kentarou to comment on something when a little ball of cuteness intercepted and forced the Genin to take a step back if she didn?t want to crash onto someone a second time that day. Shana, the little girl with a crush on Kentarou, stood with a mighty and fierce glare and a rude finger pointed the kunoichi?s way. ?I don?t know what kind of tricks you used to fool sensei but I can see you for what you really are.?

The tension in the room rose as Yuuko?s smile faded and both girls faced each other. ?And what is that?? The kunoichi asked with a low voice.

?A WITCH!? Shana accused at the top of her lungs and all the other kids in class gasped and started whispering amongst themselves. ?You?re actually *Elizabeth*, the evil witch who feeds on boys hearts in order to gain power for the forces of Evil!?

_?Kukuku??_

The creepy giggling sound echoed throughout the entire classroom as a dark aura seemed to spread from Yuuko who had let her bangs fall to the front in order to hide her eyes. To increase the effects, she had some of her chakra seep out. Shana was taken back for a second but she quickly regained her determination and took out a plastic toy staff with a pink star on the tip from god knows where.

Although most kids looked rather intimidated by what was happening, two other little girls quickly dropped her pizzas and ran to what were probably her desks, getting their own toy staffs, one blue and the other yellow. ?We?ll back you up Shana-chan!? One of them said.

?Together, we?ll beat Elizabeth!? The other added.

?Jewly-chan! Rika-chan!? Shana called with a bright smile. ?Let?s do this! To protect the heart of my beloved sensei!

*PINK STAR PRINCESS SHANA!?* The girl chanted as she stuck a pose right in front of Yuuko, her staff aimed at the kunoichi?s heart.

?To protect the heart of my beloved Souma-kun!

*BLUE STAR PRINCESS JEWLY!?* The girl with the blue staff called out, running to strike a pose to the left of Shana.

?To protect the heart of my beloved friends!

*YELLOW STAR PRINCESS RIKA!?* The remaining girl spun and landed in an awkward pose to the right of Shana.

?Together we are the *RAINBOW STAR PRINCESSES!*?

*?HOHOHO!?* Yuuko laughed madly, her hand raised with her pinky finger out as she looked down on the trio. ?I never expected to find the Star Princesses in this land but this is nothing but a small stone in my way! All of your beloved ones hearts will be *mine!*?

?We won?t let you get away with this Elizabeth!? Rika shouted, stepping forward and clumsily sliding her staff through the air. *?YELLOW RAINBOW SHOCK!!?* The girl dug inside her pocket and threw a handful of lemon caramels Yuuko?s way.

?Something so weak would never work on me!? The kunoichi simply said as she jumped out of the candy way (not that it would actually have hit her if she had just stood there) and twisted herself in the air as she landed on a desk to the far corner of the room, earning some ?oohs? and ?aahs?. Grabbing one of her pigtail?s soft elastics, she made a quick slingshot out of it with her fingers. *?WICKED SPEAR!?* She called, sending it the girls? way.

Both Shana and Jewly successfully dove out of the way but Rika just stood there with her mouth open wide as the small elastic ribbon hit her right in the forehead and she dramatically fell on her knees. 

?Rika-chan! Hang in there!? Shana called.

?You?ll pay for that Elizabeth!? Jewly yelled with a bucket full of water in her hands. *?BLUE RAINBOW WAVE!!?*

This time Yuuko let herself be hit and made a big show of losing her balance and falling on the center of the room. ?Hit her now Shana-chan!? 

?You threatened to steal sensei?s heart and you hurt my friend! In the name of the stars I will not forgive you Elizabeth!? Shana built the tension up as she stuck an entire new pose and readied herself to deal the final attack. *?PINK RAINBOW ARROW!?*

An actual pink paper plane with sparkles flying off it was thrown her way and Yuuko had to wait for a while and actually move and place herself in its weak trajectory if she wanted to get hit. Once she did, the Genin let out a piercing scream and fell onto her back. ?No! How could I, the great witch of Evil, Elizabeth, be?defeated by the?Rainbow Star?Princesses?_blargh_.?

She let a few minutes pass of silence before she sat up and looked at Rika. ?Rika-chan, it doesn?t hurt does it?? ​


----------



## Island (Nov 19, 2015)

*Yume*​
Something went wrong, not wrong because it wasn’t bad, wrong because it was unexpected and unexpected because it made no sense whatsoever. She thought she smacked hard against the concrete but nothing, nothing whatsoever. Her backpack spilled its contents onto the sidewalk. She _thought_ she fell backwards, ready to impact against the unforgiving pavement. Then, nothing, nothing whatsoever. At the blink of an eye, she stood in the same position she was previously, upright, looking forward, and ready to continue about her day. Minus the backpack, but that made things even more confusing. One moment, she felt like she ran straight into a brick wall and ricocheted back. The next, she stood on her feet, a couple new bruises and without her backpack, but, otherwise, exactly the way she was just before impact.

It must have been the shinobi.

She brought her hand up to her eyes as a visor, and she caught glimpse of the man. He stood several heads above her and was probably double or triple her size. With wavy, unkempt hair that flowed down his shoulders and a scar-ridden face, combined with the deep, cross-shaped scar across his chest visible from his open-chested robe, he looked more like an aged grizzly bear than he did a human. In contrast, however, his bright, glowing eyes and his wide, toothy smile made him approachable, welcoming, even somebody one might want to strike up a conversation with.

He brought his hand up to his head and rustled his fingers through his hair, sweeping aside wayward strands. Almost glorious, the sunlight glistened and shown exclusively on him from behind…



He stated cryptically. “You can take the *MAN* out of the *FIGHT*, but can you take the *FIGHT* out of the *MAN*?”

He let out a hearty laugh and patted the young woman on the shoulder just a bit too hard…

“I apologize for rambling,” He looked her straight in the eye. “I was just thinking *ALOUD*, y'know, vocalizing my thoughts to the *WORLD*, to whoever opens their ears to *LISTEN*.”

What.

He caught her, placed back on her feet, and returned to his original position before she even knew what was happening. He moved, not only faster than her eyes could follow, but faster than her brain could process the thoughts, feelings, and emotions…

“I also apologize for knocking you over,” He knelt down to pick up the contents of her bag, glancing up midway to look her straight in the eye, “The name's *BRAWLY*, by the way…”

*“FIGHTIN' BRAWLY.”* He introduced himself.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 19, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"No Shame In My Game"_


Kentarou held a hand to his grumbled face as he looked back at the girls fooling around. _"I'm glad they have something to distract them, but girls are so embarrassing," _he turned back the face a few of the small boys in front of him._ "Right guys?" _the teacher obnoxiously commented as, unlike Yuuko who was just playing along, Kentarou was seriously playing a children's card game with the intent to win.

_"Heh, well then I guess that's another win for me. Hand over your rare cards you rugrats,"_ he mercilessly said in his usual dry expression that held a lazy smirk. However, that was when one of his students pointed at his wrist and called out,_ "No way, look, Tsunamori-sensei is cheating!!!"_. Having the literal trick up his sleeve discovered, the normal boy hurriedly covered his wrist. _"T-tch, what are you talking about Shinta? D-do you think that I'm such a pathetic guy that I would cheat in a card game against little kids? Get real,"_  he managed to make out those words with a guilt written expression while faced with the angry looks of his students.

_"What the- the rare cards sensei brought are all fake! They're just printed paper on cards!!"_ the outburst not only caused the other male students to become more shocked, but for that kind and honest teacher's face to be soaked in sweat. _"Sensei, what's up with this!?"_ _"Yeah you're just a big fat dirty cheater sensei!" __"I'm getting my big brother on you!"_ he was met with all kinds of hostility that backed that honest teacher against the wall.

As such, there was only one thing for him to do while in this kind of predicament. The young teacher stood from his knelt position and brought a serene look upon his face like some religious profit, _"Ok I will give you all the truth. My dear students deserve that. The truth is....the truth is that this was all a plan for you all to experience the harshness of reality. The fact is, there are all kinds of cruel things in this world and I want you all to be prepared for anything....I'm sorry I had to betray your trust in order to get this point through, but as your teacher, I hope you'll sympathize with this reasoning...."_

He stared off into the distant with strong eyes as he relayed his heartfelt answer. Would they understand? Could they see things through his eyes? Would they learn this lesson? Was it so bad to cheat in a children's card game while playing against children? And more importantly, _would they believe this load of crap?_ After the boys had talked among themselves, he was given his answer.

_"Get him!!!" _that answer being a wave of little boys striking him down. _"Uwahhh!!! What the heck, I'm still your teacher dammit! I need some respect left!" _he tried to reason with them but there was no reasoning with kids like these. Any sort of decent teacher would know that. The teacher's image was taken over and began to sink into the crowd of kids, with only his hand being seen reaching out for help in the air. The normal teenage boy that didn't believe he could even defeat the weakest genin, was ganged up on by a bunch of kids half his size.​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters VI*

?Mou?? Shana grumbled, her hands on her waist as she stared at the boys bullying Kentarou. ?Leave sensei alone! Sensei would never do anything as dirty as cheating!?

No?Yuuko could totally buy it?he did seem like the kind that would desperately try to win even against a kid, she kept this to herself though so the little girl wouldn?t lash out at her instead. Rika seemed to be doing okay after Yuuko put a bandage over the red spot on her forehead and all of them were now eating the remaining pizza slices after their little show. ?Yuuko-san is a kunoichi?? Jewly asked, bringing all the girls attention back from Kentarou?s plight. 

?Yes, I?ve graduated recently,? she answered and smiled when the little girls? eyes sparkled with excitement and she was immediately attacked with questions about her life as a ninja. Not that Yuuko had much to tell them about, even though she did her best to make her odd jobs sound as exciting as she could though it didn?t look like any of them was honestly interested in becoming a kunoichi as well.

By then, Shana had already shooed away the angry league of boys and was patting Kentarou?s head so Yuuko got up from the ground and tied her wet hair back with her remaining tie. ?Lunch break must be ending soon so I should be going now.?

Complains echoed across the room and Rika even pulled at her hand with a pouting face. ?Don?t leave us with sensei ne-chan!?

Smiling, Yuuko bend down and patted her soft hair. ?I still need to go report my mission and I need to go home and change my clothes or I?ll catch a cold. I?ll come back to play after school is over,? she promised as she grabbed a small notebook and a pen out of her back pouch and ripped a page where she quickly wrote her cell number on. That done, she handed it to Jewly who seemed to be the mature one of the group and was less likely to lose it somewhere. ?Give me a call if you ever need something.?

Waving at the little kids, Yuuko stopped a few feet away of Kentarou and threw him a thumbs up, winking at him (much to Shana?s chagrin). ?Don?t worry Kentarou, I?m sure you?ll win next time,? she placated him half heartedly. 

Once again saying her farewells to the kids, with increased promises of coming back to play, Yuuko quickly ran down the building?s stairs and grabbed her bike, heading for the Kage building. Haru-sensei was bound to yell at her again for reporting so late but for once she didn?t dread reporting a mission to him. She had had so much fun after all! She regretted nothing.​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 19, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"Boys Don't Like Looking Cute"_


Having realized kids hit harder than they should have, Kentarou sat up from the floor after having his students teach him a lesson. Though, they all doubted that he would remember it. The normal teenage boy narrowed his eyes as he was getting pity from the overly romantic Shana. Letting her be, Ken turned towards  their guest that was getting ready to depart._ "Right, I can't let you stay coped up in this hell with me forever. Just wouldn't be right I guess," _he said despite secretly wishing she would take these little demons off his hands.

_"Alright you all, don't pester her anymore to the point you'll scare her from wanting any kids of her own,"_ Though he had to admit, he could sympathize with their complaints about her going. For that, Kentarou felt he was being a little childish and stood back to his feet, stopping a disappointed Shana from rubbing his head any further. _"It's not as if I was interested in winning anyways"_ almost anyone could tell he was lying. _"Still, if you don't come back....I won't blame you after having seen all of this," _he let Yuuko have those final words as he watched her back grow smaller and hurry through the doorway.

As he stood still in a daze, he was brought back to reality when he felt something rummage through his pocket._ "What the-"_ he turned his gaze to his side and found Jewly casually taking his cellphone out of his pocket._ "Don't tell me you actually got fascinated by her being a ninja and now you're stealing things,"_ Kentarou commented on her act that was the sign of a future criminal. Although he complained about it, the boy didn't stop her using the phone however she liked.

_"Yuuko-chan, gave me her number,"_ Jewly reasonably replied while punching in the numbers she read on the piece of paper. _"So why are you putting her contact on my phone?"_ he dryly replied while straightening out his tie that had gone messy for the second time today. _"Well sensei, you're the only here with a cell phone, and a cheap one at that," _she smartly commented while finishing up and putting the phone back into his pocket. _"Look, when you get older, you'll find out life becomes a lot easier if you buy things you need and not just because you want them. Besides, you took away my chance to ask her for her number myself,"_ he cheekly commented  while scratching his head.

_"But sensei, we know there's no way you would have the guts to actually ask her for her number,"_ Jewly said coldly without a hint of compassion in her small tone. _".....Go back to your seat and get ready for class to start again...." _he spoke in an annoyed tone that was holding in frustration at the truth. While watching her go back to her seat like the rest of the students, the young teacher that often said rude remarks, had to wonder how and when did his students start saying such rude remarks. ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace










​
The semblance of her mien expressed it all, the undertones of her eyes which were like mirrors, reflecting that which was buried at the shadows of her soul, with such perfect lucidity that it begged to question, why would the world function on cruelty? Like a heartbeat missing a pulse, his breath had been stolen from his lungs. Eyes which sways to the side, unable to find the words to mend the wings that keep her smile afloat. He who flew on wings of wax could never show and angel to fly. But then he stood, walked to the child and pressed his hand on top of her head and said. 

"Let's go out and play in the rain, ok?" 

"Huh? We'll get sick if we do." 

"Do you trust me?" 

Extending his hand, welcoming her's she witnessed the truth, the subtlety of his words and even the warmth ruminating from the annals of his voice. The cruelties of the world wouldn't allow him to merely leave such a soul to fend for herself, but what other options could the boy had? He would not give her advice to undertake the struggle, he wouldn't waste pointless words to cheer her up, he wouldn't cause her to grief longer than she needed to. Why? Because he couldn't mend the wounds, he could staple the gaps closed and hope she would heal. She was no medic, and much less was he a miracle worker. But pain was something everyone struggled through, something everyone weight with. And tonight, Shinobu's weight would be remedied, even if slightly, tonight Ace would shoulder the burden of a small child's misfortune and give her a moment of smiles. 

Gripping her hand, he pulled her to her feet, and turned her around, a spin as he turned and her front was met with his back. "Grab on."  Hand tied around his neck, he lifted himself up from the ground, and rocketed towards the outside, the water pouring on the clothes on their backs, the visage of clear droplets coughed in spurs of millions from the kraken-cruel opaque clouds exposed. A twist and  a turn as he shouts of joy illuminated Ace's semblance, his lips grew wide with the effect of a joyous time, as he race through the earth with privy that he wouldn't slip and fall. The loud giggles of Shinobu resonated through the empty plain of Kumo's ground, with stone marching upward in a patterned line, roads which a water deluge flooded it's path, a strait road where he released the small child, her hands spread across the canvas of her petite figure, as she splashed and washed through the gauge of water flowing from a menial stream. Ace followed, kicking water toward each other, laughter beamed from the other's vocals, smiles and shouts were all which intoxicated the atmosphere. In a day like today, he didn't want to see anyone else cry... 

Slowly, the rain began to fade, the sky began to sparse and the moon soon peered it glow, starts had spread the sheet which held them hidden and woken their spatial gleam across the field of earth. Their breaths soon agitated from the race. Ace looked towards the child. 

"I kinda messed up. Forgot you don't have any spare clothes... Well, doesn't matter. Hey, Shinobu! Wanna go shopping with me?" 

Shinobu was happy, she hadn't met someone like Ace. A free spirit with no bars to hold him back, placing himself on his knees, he lifted her up to his shoulder and carried her towards the village town's area. Her smile grew as her hand cross on top of his head and rested her head upon the silk of his hair. 

"Hey Ace."

"Yeah?" 

"Can we do this again, sometime?" 

"Sure thing, squirt." 

As they walked closer and closer to the village the bustle of town began to reach their ears. The gossip and tales of common strangers which had found shelter under the store's room. 

"Hey Shinobu, why where at that forest all alone in the first place?" 

"I heard a voice call out to me. It's the same voice that appears in my dreams at night. He sounds sad, so I try to look for him, but I can never find him." 

For a moment, Ace remained silent as this story nudge a memory from his own mind. A dream where a voice called out to her, but the voice of which she listened to was one she found in dreams. A man who tone echoes in misery... Much like a dream he had not long ago. 

"Shinobu, after we get some clothes for you we're getting something to eat. How about you tell me about that dream you had while we munch on some food?" 

"Okay!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
The file was surprisingly light. Twenty or so pages, at a guess—maybe less? Yukino slid the document into her pouch, then brought her eyes back to the scientist. Her tone was curt and, just like with Ace, reproachful. "The _three_ of us, Yukimura-san. There are three of us on this team. Ace-san may not be as adept as myself or Yamanaka-san, bit discounting his contribution entirely is disrespectful and rude." The scientist arched an eyebrow and opened his mouth...

"Furthermore," she interrupted, "I fail to see why you need to keep information on the beast 'confidential'. The more we know about it, the greater our chances of success of completing the mission without repeat of your casualties. With that in mind, surely this would be in both of our best interests?"

Her gaze narrowed, hardened. The suspicious glint her eyes had taken was kept hidden only by the dim illumination of the room and the dark hair cascading down her face. If nothing else, Yukino always knew how to set a good first impression with newcomers. Her soft voice and stern way of speaking was a juxtaposition that continued to elude people.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace​
Time flew, night was beckoning morning, the two sat upon a small ramen shop, Shinobu dug her head in the food that was provided for her, Ace himself with a new change of clothes witnessed the child as he drank from his cup. He awaited for her to finish before he could commence the conversation, he wanted to know exactly what were the contexts of her dreams. To follow echoes through empty forest at days like today, this wasn't simply something ordinary, in fact it was beyond ordinary. Something was brewing in the seems and Ace couldn't shake that awkward feeling. Silently, he peered at her direction, focused mostly on his thoughts unaware that he had been staring a bit too much.

"C-Could you please not stare at me?"

Shinobu said hiding her mien from Ace's eyes. He broke from his trance and waved at the child, a nervous smile crossed him lip as he apologized. Placing his shoulder on the table, his knuckles meeting chin, sustaining the weight of his head he questioned "Shinobu, how about you tell me about that dream like we promised?"  Shinobu rose her eyes, and looked at the ceiling, as if searching the canvas of her mind for the details which wrought her to have dreams like these in the first place. Her eyes shifted left from right, like if the words were splattered around the boards or walls of the room. 

"Hmm, it's a boy, he has black hair and is pretty tall. He wear black all the time, and he never smiles." 

She began to explain a person to him, his eyes narrowed slightly and his semblance shifted to that of serious intrigue, he remained quiet as she found the words to explain the situation, but she seemed to struggle with the proper words she could usher to completely paint the image for ace. And so, as a result, a myriad of gestures where thrown that to her would depict the image as she continued to explain the story.

"He's sad, I know it! But he doesn't show it, he has a weird look on his face and he's always fighting with someone!" 

Something about how she spoke about it seemed to demonstrate some remarkable detail about the situation he found himself too, a recurring nightmare about a child who fight an enigma, one that's at the brink of dying but returns and quickly shifted the tides, though was too late to end the fight, and evidently dies at the culmination of his dreams. The most prominent feature was that in his radiance, you could sense the loneliness which births from the soul. The cry out for justice that corrupted the boy, yet he himself was never aware of the madness that amalgamated within him, a resentment fulled his passion, and that lead him to not only incredible power, but to resign his life as well. 

"He explodes in white too!" 

Ace finally found the link.

"Explodes in white? What do you mean?" 

His hands crossed as she said this and his attention was caught. Like a fish to a reel, it was now the time here Ace felt he couldn't merely back out from the conversation. His spine felt a slithering shill rise from just merely realizing the similarities. Awkward, in fact, because due these dreams he had not been able to dream anything else for the longest, however he had never heard voices call out for him, he had never seen anything beyond the horrid spectacle of a saddening end. 

"I mean, he kinda goes, FWOOSH!! and suddenly a lot of white happens and stuff." 

"Is he... Is he then black after that?" 

"Yeah! He goes like all black and stuff after he explodes!" 

That was it, there. This was what cemented the idea that she and him were somewhat connected to these dreams. That he wasn't crazy in assuming that these things weren't just happening to himself. He wasn't crazy in assuming that the similarities existed! In fact, he was right, she and him were having the same dream, but there was a difference, after which she says that something calls out to her. The same voice of the boy comes and ushers her to the forest. This could be problematic... was if... was if someone was tricking them? 

"Shinobu, you're staying with me tonight. I'll ask my mom and dad to have you, but if you hear this voices again, come to me immediately. Understand?" 

Shinobu was thrilled. She got to stay at Ace's house and play more. However, Ace's concerned lied somewhere else, something about this situation didn't sit well with him. Something about these dreams, these child here... A part of him felt it was too convenient, that it was too precise for it to be merely some coincidence. But how would he convince his parents that he brought an underage girl into his home to stay the night? In fact, the very thoughts sounds disturbing. So suspicious in fact that it brought a chill through his spine. Maybe he could at least fool them to believe this was a mission? Maybe if he went through that route he could convince them for her to stay. But the mayor problem was that his sympathy towards has made her attached. 

That merely just acting nice to her and buying her clothes and food, she had opened up to him. Taking her to the orphanage was going to crush him a bit, and her too. He could sense it, though it's been only several hours, he felt that the two had formed a slight bond of friendship. Ace sighed, he couldn't fix all the problems in the world, he knew, a remedy  a was only temporary solution for this permanent problem. Would she return to the orphanage? Would she want to? He wouldn't know, he couldn't tell that far, but he needed to think of something. Soon after they find out she's gone, they're more than likely to send a search warrant. And he could really face the upcoming charges if he was caught. 

"Shinobu."

"Hmm?"

"Are you from Kumo?" 

"No. I use to live with mama and papa in Iwa." 

What? She comes all the way from Iwa? How did she ever make it all the way over here by her lonesome? Was she somehow... did someone?

"I live with my auntie, somewhere near where you found me though!" 

So she does have family... At least that is a load of his back. He should return her, but then he wouldn't know how to keep an eye on her if anything where to happen. 

"Hey, I'm sorry kiddo, instead of taking you home, lets take you back to your auntie, mkay?"

"Awww, but I want to have a sleepover!" 

"I promise we can do that later, but right now your aunt must be worried sick. Let's take you there and tell her you'r alright."

"Fine... Let's go home, then."


----------



## Hollow (Nov 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Cheesy Encounters VII*

Yuuko stood with her back straight, feet together and tummy tucked in, her arms rigid on each side of her. This is how she?s been standing for the past half hour, in fact. It was hard standing so tense for so long but the girl wouldn?t dare let herself relax at such a crucial moment. She would be eaten alive for sure.

Some of the other shinobi working in the same room were throwing her sympathetic looks but could do nothing but watch the usual drama unfold. Yuuko wished she was reporting her D-rank to any of those shinobi. Anyone would be better than the man she was currently forced to interact with. Tentatively, she took a peek at him.

Indeed, sitting behind his desk, with his chin propped on a hand and a rather pissed off expression on his face was Haru Izumi, her sensei back in the academy and her mentor?s childhood friend. ?You?re a mess Shinohara,? he spoke with brutal honesty, forcing the girl?s eyes to divert back to her feet.

?Yes sir,? she acknowledged.

Haru sighed and rubbed his face with both hands. ?I?m way too tired to deal with you today. Dismissed.? When Yuuko didn?t immediately turn and leave with her tail between her legs, he glared at her and slapped his hand against his desk. ?What the fuck are you waiting for? Get out of my sight.?

Clenching her hands, Yuuko swallowed and forced what she wanted to say to come out despite really just wanting to leave already. ?I-I?d like to g-go on a new mission?sir.?

?Then just grab one and leave,? he sighed, looking back down at his laptop as if he couldn?t muster anymore patience to deal with her. Yuuko looked at the small stack of D-rank files that was neatly organized on the corner of his desk with disappointment, her shoulder slumped. ?We?ve discussed this already Shinohara,? Haru?s harsh words bit into her small amount of courage and slowly tore it apart. Seeing her flinch made his eyes soften a little though and what he said next came out in a kinder, gentler tone. ?Do you honestly expect me to send a girl who won?t practice taijutsu because she doesn?t want to hurt her partner out on a C-rank mission??

?That was four years ago!? She reasoned out, taking a step back when Haru got up and walked around the desk, leaning back against it with his hands in his pocked as he sighed with frustration.

?Let?s leave it at this, the day you?re able to raise your hand and actually hit me with enough strength to make some damage, I?ll even let you pick which mission to go on,? he conceded. Although Genin were allowed to pick whatever D-rank they wanted from the ones available, the same couldn?t be said about any of the higher ones. 

Glaring, Yuuko stepped forward and threw her fist back, causing some of the other shinobi to stop and actually look to see if this was the day Yuuko Shinohara finally cracked and beat the crap out of Haru. A second passed. Another. And then, like always the girl lowered her arm, turned and left the room with a depressed aura about her, leaving Haru sit back down at his desk with a depressed aura of his own.

Outside, the girl just slapped her cheeks to get rid of her unpleasant feelings and got on her bike so she could go home and get the change of clothes she had been wishing for a while now.

?I?m home,? she called as she entered through the back. Immediately, her grandmother?s kind face popped out of the kitchen that lead to the restaurant area.

?Welcome home dearie, you?re running late aren?t you?? She kindly asked, walking to give Yuuko a kiss on the forehead. ?You?re drenched too! Oh my, is it raining, they did say it was going to rain didn?t they Jun-kun? Jun-kun?!?

?What?? Yuuko heard her grandfather call from within the depths of the kitchen. 

?They said it was going to rain right??

?Who?s going to reign??

?It?s not raining,? Yuuko quickly explained before the couple could start a rhyming war. They were far from senile or deaf but they enjoyed playing the part. Still she couldn?t help but laugh warmly as her grandmother got a towel from lord knows where and started drying her hair with it. ?I can?t stay long, obaa-chan, I promised to go see my friends when school ends and I?m already a little late.?

?You?re visiting a friend? Oh dear, but you can?t just go empty handed?? The woman frowned as she crossed her arms thoughtfully. ?Wait a second there, I?ll bake a cake for you to take with you.?

?It?s not necessary, I?ll be even la-?

?Ah, ah, ah! No talking back, young lady. Now go take a shower before you catch a cold. I?ll have a cake ready for you when you come out.?

Yuuko smiled, resigning herself to the woman?s pampering, thinking the kids would be happy to eat cake. Though it wasn?t really the best of choices considering they had eaten pizza for lunch. In the end, she shrugged and blamed Kentarou for their poor eating habits. He was the teacher after all.

✬ ✬ ✬ 

She was *late*!!

Yuuko was riding her bicycle as if her life depended on it but it was almost seven already so it didn?t really make much of a difference. She had considered leaving her visit for the next day but she had promised and what kind of ne-chan would she be if she couldn?t even keep a simple promise like this. So she rushed, with the cake her grandma had baked using some of the ingredients leftover from that day on her backpack.

Seeing the building in the distance and a group of little kids outside with a grown person next to them, Yuuko increased her speed and ended up causing a huge cloud of dust to rise as she hit the brakes too hard, too soon. Coughing, she fanned her hand around until most of it had dissipated and she could see her little friends again. ?Sorry, I got a little late,? she said with a smily.​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace​
He found the home, almost midnight, Shinobu was sleeping held to him while he carried her on horseback. He knocked on the door a few times, he could hear the hesitant squirms and footsteps rushing to the door, it got closer and closer, a young woman opened the door, eyes of worry crossed the form of her stare, the moment she witnessed her niece was safe she broke out into a tear. Ace smiled and said. 

"I think you misplaced a cute little kid somewhere."

_"Oh thanks a million! Please come in, come in!" _

After a moment, Ace explained the situation, the meeting of the two and how he ended up bringing her to her home here in the far east of Kumo. After some tea and a few more thank you's the aunt and uncle offered him a room for the night which he couldn't refuse concerning Shinobu's situation. Apparently, through the information provided by the family of the child, Shinobu has done this several times in the past year. She wakes up at the brisk of morning and follows a voice towards the woods. Usually it wasn't so deep as today, but they seem to worry about what would happen if this continued. 

Of course, after tonight none of this will happen ever again. Ace will secure himself of that. Preparing himself, after a long three months he would unless his abilities one again. Calling upon the objects that allow him power. But wow, even after he vehemently refuses to admit his prowess, these abilities are what brought a standard reject like himself into greatness. He would employ all his current prowess, even break his limit if the moment presented himself. He couldn't let this... thing haunt Shinobu anymore, and as a proxy effect, it would probably help rid him of the nightmares. Two birds with one stone. And so he did what he could... wait. 3:00 A.M.

Darkness crossed the fields of this forest. And Shinobu woke, her eyes dazed under the drowsiness of sleep, her ears tuned the voice which was so familiar to her, her eyes jolt open and her feet began to move into the front door, however outside stood Ace, hand crossed a stern look on his eye. 

"Little girls should be in bed at this hour." 

"Ace! It's him! It's him I can hear it!" 

It's begun then. Ace patted her on the head and twisted it so she can turn. 

"Back to the house. I'm going to check it out."

"But Ace! I need to help him, he's calling my name!" 

"Hush now. Be a good girl and head back to bed. But tell me where the voice is coming from. I'll help him for you, okay?" 

Shinobu was reluctant, her eyes sways between the distance and Ace. Her emotions were getting the better of her and her eyes began to water slightly. Something about this was extremely serious, but she held her own and pointed towards the general direction. After Ace could pint point it's source, he wouldn't want Shinobu to get involved. 

"Close the doors and windows, okay? I'll be back faster than you can say my name!"

Kicking the earth, Ace was brought to the apex of his speed. Rushing down the path towards the voice, a voice he couldn't feel but something within him trembled. The more he came closer to the area, the more he felt anxious, in fact scared. Something withing was calling him too, but he couldn't quite notice it yet. Something was truly unveiling tonight, and Ace has a reason to fear it.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace​
The wind rushed through his hair, he denied himself to halt until he found the source of this distress, as he turned, kicked, jumped, pivoted and continued, he followed a faint instinct that brewed at the pit of his senses. A wild, primitive sense of danger. It was his compass for the night, his guidance, his eyes shifted left and right, turned at each dead end, at each moment he found himself feeling too safe. Gritted teeth, he became frustrated a couple of time due to this inherent misuse of his sense, suddenly, without warning the sensation dispersed. He halted at the edge of a fall, looking from this angle, there was a small shrine circled by a shallow body of water, the moon standing at the center, colored the liquid in a white hue, in the center stood an image, a dancing flame that circled a human figure. Giving it form, shape and even life.



_Indeed... This visage was actual one of the most beautiful imagery Ace has ever witness. _​
He kicked, leaping into the enclosed space. Standing on the shallow surface, the creature turned upon the resounding splash. Ace's mien broke a smirk, one of defiance, on that didn't show any sort of fear. His instincts had ease and now all that remained was excitement. 

"How about it, huh? The man of my dreams in the flesh!" 

The creature's eyes, even if it lacked the pupil, you could see that it recognized the child. Finally, they met in the flesh and knew who the other was, but something from this creature has changed, his aura, once of peace had shifted entirely into malice. He recognized him, though something was off. Ace perceived, it as he was looking past him. Something that he wasn't too aware off for sure. 

"You... All these years, all this time... You're still here!" 

A voice, disembodied echoes through the enclosed area. Ace realized... 



He had done a horrible mistake.​
The world shook under the heal of this phantom. Ace's prepared himself, his feet spread and his eyes focused, the speed of this individual was enough to blindside him, an elbow met his temple, sending Ace's body crashing into stone. A cough exposed all the blood which his body couldn't accumulate, Ace's eyes shifted, the body rushed like a Taurus through the small gap, he kicked his foot, evaded, the phantoms fist collided with stone, however the moment it did, a surge of white flame flew from the creature, eviscerating the distance of where he stood, eyes widen the phantom's face shifted, and continued, this time his form changed, his hands began to whip like cords in elegant flair, through each strike flames of white rocketed towards his general direction. Ace's began to press himself, his eyes locked, his hands gripped into a fist, as the flames where then swallowed through a rift in space. The phantom, relentless as he was continued, all of which were swallowed in a rift where all his object were stored. A space of his own accord. 

The rift opened, surrounding the target in Chosen Space. The flames fired towards the center, however, as if the flamed followed the order, with a swing of his hands, he could merely ushered them away. A slap, a swing, a kick, countless of flames fired at his pose, but none made contact. This was probably the most skilled seen a human move. All his steps were precise, counted for, everything seemed to be thought of before he could even think of executing anything else. Ace's teeth gritted tighter, as he called forth weapons from midair. 

"I won't let you beat me! I'll pull every weapon from my back pocket if I need to!" 

He began to throw all these weapons towards the phantoms direction, however, with an even easier ease, the phantom pulled an knife made of it's own darkened flame. Followed by then line, the blade sliced all the kunai from the real of his space. He couldn't believe it, even after such an effort, he hadn't even broken a sweat, though, moment after the fell upon earth, and explosion engulfed this phantom. Growing in magnitude, soon only a veil of smoke was left, Ace began to search for the body, has he done it? Has he managed to defeat this power? 

"You can't be...!" 

He stood, hand in center blocking all incoming fire, as he slowly brought his hand down. 

"You're... a monster..."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace










​
His power, it was amazing... Ace felt a trembling, his feet shook under his heel. the world spun, it wasn't like he was battling any common whelp, any of those prodigies of the village. No it wasn't like that at all. This thing could give the lords of this world a run for their money, he held a power beyond comprehension.

"You bastard..." ​
Ace's power began to resonate, his calling heard from a space beyond this one. His body soared with an energy never seen by this world, a strength with came by unlocking a tier of his calling. Under the ruse of frailty, he showed the progress of his weakness, how the power of this world would surround him, how another life would user to his call. Breaking the mold of existence itself. He pulled his hair back, his silvers eyes glowing at the calling of such power.

_"Who the fuck do you think I am!?"_​
His hands swayed from in a epic swing from as the world opened. The portals which conjured the object to creation, in a cloud of dark, he called out his name! 

_"Chrysopoeia: Ouroboros!!"_​
The historical relic, the chain of represented eternity came forth with prejudice from the rift. Rocketing towards, this creature, the prepped himself, his feet swiping towards the side as the snake like head zoomed towards his presence, soon another rift, he rocketed out of such, quickly trying to render the his evasion useless, the creature swung his blade, parrying it's strike. It's mouth opened, life brew from this object, from the very rift it came from it pulled Ace, his speed grew as he flew towards his target, summoning a kunai from his back pocket, he began swung the moment he was withing range. Pushing the target into a frenzy, he began to swing precise blows to specific area, his hands sways int rhythmic patterns, clash of steel and energy resounded through a field of broken stone, the moon stood as the excellent spectator to a visual representation to the dance of death. 

Ace wouldn't allow himself any restrain, if something fail, a rift opened and pulled him to his feet, like a grappling hook, Ouroboros function as an aid for stabilization and quick retreat. Their hand exchanging blade, their hands threw each respective blow to be met with a clash and an interrupt, their weapons floating upon the sky, grasping them once more, their heel pivoted and swung twice, the resounding clash brought upon a shiver upon earth, he needed to push himself farther! He needed to get this thing away from the village! From Shinobu! If he allowed this thing to live, it was as if he wanted the world to die! He would unleash everything it took!

Ouroboros tried to pierce his fangs unto this creature, but everything was thwarted, in fact, Ouroboros and Ace's teamwork was as if null, as didn't seem fazed, in fact, it seemed as if he was merely learning from it. Adapting to each individual movement. "If that's the case, let's switch up the game!" Calling the chosen space once more, he pulled some kunai with tags upon them, exerting pressure once again. This time, agility became synonymous with this creature, chosen space began to pulled weapons into reality, spitting them towards the phantom, but he took to the air, maneuvering his weight, shifting turning, Ouroboros began once more it's strike. Like a twister, his body swiped away anything, everything! Using the rift, he pulled himself into his periphery, above as he summoned the chosen space, the threw a final explosive. 

The phantom realized and swiped, Ouroboros tail summoned from behind, grappled his leg, his head witnessed such, oblivious, Ace came from above pulling his hand as far as he could muster, summoning all the strength he could muster into a single punch and swung. Hand connecting into the creature mien he could feel as the strength he built was all pored into the surface of his darkened shroud. Immediately, his body plummeted to earth in a huge crash. Ace is pulled by Ouroboros once more, rocketing his self into the earth, another fist met this creature this time in the stomach landing him farther into the earth. Panting, Ace leaped away from this thing, at first unresponsive, the creature stood still for a second. But then it stood, no it disappeared, his image was gone, it had stood, towering in front. It's visual... threatening... Ace's eyes stared in fear, this thing was... too powerful...

"You've grown weak... Good." 

He grappled Ace's neck and lifted him from his feet, Ouroboros came forth, but the creature stomped it under it's heel it squirmed, but with a second stomp it retreated back to it's rift.   

"However. I have no time so I'll just..." 

The dark flames began to engulf the siver haired child, he wanted to scream, but the grip to his throat cut off any air that reach his lungs, he couldn't help but just sit and receive all the pain, all the struggle. Soon his body fumed with the darkness of his dancing fire. The world for a moment faded to black.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Shou Mashima, Just might be... Killing Jintaku




"Anyways Padre. Let's get going to that town over there." Shou pointed off to the distance, the fairly decent sized town that stood before them was their destination. Somewhere in there was their target... Just where at? He wasn't entirely sure, but then again Shou wasn't really entirely sure about most things... He didn't exactly care what it was he was doing as long as it entertained him.



-Utsukushī Umicho-​
Somewhere inside the town, there was a lair of one Jintaku Mashima, where he had been gathering the trash of every city he'd come across. "Master Jintaku... We have word, the Beta team has been defeated." One of the masked man knelt before a throne clad in shadow. "I figured this would happen. Did you happen to get a look at the man they sent after me?" Jintaku questioned. 

"Yes sir! He had crimson hair and piercing yellow eyes. He fought with a massive fan edged sword on his back and i believe... He said something about Swordy Catchy...? I'm not quite sure... He was savage, like a beast." Jintaku sighed quite loudly... He knew immediately who this one was... His younger cousin, the man who killed his own father. "Shou huh." He took a step towards the light, revealing his bright red hair and piercing yellow eyes. 

"To send my own cousin against me. That's quite impressive." Jintaku ran his hand through his hair. "But it's of little consequence. We will be eliminating him all the same. A beast is just a beast." With that he thrust his hand to the side, letting it come to a sharp stop. "No more fooling around. I want you to send Gamma and Delta squads next. Leave Epsilon through Theta for defense here, and leave Iota to monitor the city." 

"Yes sir!" The masked man nodded and quickly vanished. "Sheesh Shou, To think they'd send you of all people... Then again, You always were good at killing your own family weren't you.. A trait we seem to share."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 20, 2015)

Ace​
He had... awoken. For the time he knew breath, his eyes opened to a blurred shine, the sun peered through the windows of a room he was far too foreign to, his body ached, his head pounded him. Last thing he remembered was Ouroboros being summoned, did he... Did he win? As he brought himself to a sit on his bed, the golden image of a child sleeping at the edge of his bed met is vision. Questioning this, he seemed to have deducted that he was at some point carried back to a hospital bed. The image of the outside began to clear, he was in Kumo no less. 

"Shinobu." 

"Hmm?"

Her voice lifted from her drowsy composure, as her eyes adjusted to the visage of Ace's smiling grimace, her features lit up in an ooze of relief, her hands curled across Ace's neck and a tightness was felt on his chest. Pain circled his system, he was beaten beyond he ever had been before. An enemy such as that could only count as a demon... His power was incredible, in fact, Ace could tell that the phantom of dark flames was really not even using a fraction what he was capable of. If anything all that was, all that struggle, merely an attempt to read the boy's movement, and react accordingly later. This thing... it was a threat no one should take lightly.

"Was it you that helped me out there, kiddo?" 

"Yeah! I'm sorry... I went and followed you after you left."

"That's extremely dangerous, Shinobu." 

"I'm sorry..." 

Her concern was genuine, her eyes bottled a faint fear within them. She wasn't going to get scolded, in fact Ace realized that if not for her he would've most probably never made it out of that hole. Shinobu is brave for one such her age, maybe she also has the sensibility. Her reaction to this creature, her overall senses. Was she able to somehow tap to her inept chakra force? If that were case, she she would be an asset in the Shinobi world. Patting her head, he said: 

"Nice one, partner. I would've been cooked without you."

"You mean it!?"

"Yup. Dead meat, you help a lot." 

"Next time you beat that ghost's butt, Ace!" 

He wondered if he could. He wanted to, truly a dark section of his mind told him it were be best to report it, tell the village about what he saw. However, who would believe him? He was fighting ghosts in the middle of nowhere under the gleam of the full moon? Sound like something out of a broke collage students fantasies who has nothing better to do than write stories he'll never publish. Oddly specific that one. After awhile, Shinobu's aunt and uncle entered the room, the three shared a moment together laughter and gifts, they even brought him a few chocolates to get better. Visiting hours ended and they left.

"Aww... Do we have to leave? Can't I stay with Ace for a bit longer?"

"I wish. But you know how it is, kid. Rules are rules. But look, don't make me miss you too much. Come back again, and let's play something together."

"Okay! I'll see ya tomorrow Ace!"

"Buh-bye!" 

A wave was ushered towards each other, the door closed and soon after that and voice curled up from the side of his view.

"It's disgusting seeing you like this. To think you'd have friends." 

A man of dark hair stood hands crossed at the side of the wall, staring with merely a single eye open towards Ace. Ace froze, the chill on his spine began to cause a tremble of his hands. The aura of this young man was enough to cause him to remember the dreams, the times where he woke in the early morning as result of the recurring images of the past 5 years. The tone of his voice oozed with disgust, pulling from the wall he walked closer to Ace.

"So this is what became of you? You couldn't even meet half of my standards. But I see, you're just not even comfortable with who you are." 

"What the hell are you talking about!? How did get here in my room!?" 

"How? I've always been here. It was just a matter of time until you obtained enough resonance that I could home myself into you concious. All those years trying to call you, but this new body of your lack the certain quality the other one didn't."  

His eyes, he remembered this sensation, the emotions. When he first faced the phantom of dark flames, he saw through him. He didn't see Ace, the shinobi from Kumo, it was as if he witnessed something that was standardized in a more secluded part of what made him real. Something Ace feared, yet did not know existed in the first place. The tiers which he couldn't or more likely wouldn't want to expose. 

"It lacks it's original confidence. You poor fool, you're even neglecting your own reality. However your will, the will still radiates strongly on you." 

"You don't seem to understand English, I asked a question, who the hell are you!?"  

"You don't remember me, huh?" 

The man felt angered, through all those times he chased after this kid, this other self he spoke of, he felt as if he's efforts were for naught, but he knew. He knew that this child was the man he sought even after death, he was the man he fought in another time, another place, another world. Something happened that filtered him into creation, something called him to this new... world. Things were vaguely similar but all too different. Though something was certain to this man, and it was that he would finally achieve what he was he set out to do in life. 



_"My name is Rosuto Ivery. And I'm here to take your body."_​​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Shou Jintaku Is.... Killing Mashima Mashima.

As Shou and his cohort began to walk towards the town, the ninja started to wonder. "Why the hell would my cousin be in this shit hole of a town anyways? Well it's not really a shit hole its ok... But why leave the clan? That's just boring, now you gotta deal with my ass coming to kill you." He shook his head. "The great me, the amazing me, The skilled beyond belief me. The man who will claim the title of Sevens swordsman." A smirk crossed his lips, Why yes, He would indeed become one of the greatest swordsman in all of the world once he attained that title. 

"Fufufufu! Don't worry ladies! There is more than enough Shou to go around!" He burst out laughing, a prideful smile on his face as he puffed out his chest and placed his fists on his hips. "Stand down Ninja!" Once more, there were shouts at Shou to stand down... give up, surrender... This shit wasn't in his vocabulary people! 

"Huh? More trash?" Shou blinked a bit as he saw twelve men standing before them and the quarter mile stretch to the city. "Ugh... Seriously? You think numbers makes a fuckin difference? Jesus you guys are straight up suicidal ain't you?" WOOSH! A kunai flew past the red haired ninja's face. Though he didn't flinch, not even for a second. "You done?" He grew stern, the look of joy wiped completely from him. 

"That was a warning! Stand down or we shall begin our counter assault!"The representative of the trash spoke out. "Alright buddy. You take the... I dunno what six on the right? I'll take the six on the left, and if we meet in the middle and our swords touch, don't be gay about it. It's perfectly fine for two young males in their prime to touch swords."


----------



## Island (Nov 20, 2015)

*Yume*​
Brawly picked up her belongings, placed them in her backpack, and handed the backpack to her with that same wide, toothy smile from before. For a moment, it seemed like his teeth sparkled, but it must have been an optimal illusion. Nevertheless, Brawly placed his hand back on her shoulder, once more pressing down just a little too hard, and asked, “Are you going *MY* way?”

Most likely not.

Since she bumped straight into him, they were probably going two different directions, and, no matter how ridiculous he was, Brawly must have known this.

“N-No?” She started to explain herself.

“Of course you are!” Brawly interrupted. “Because the *ONLY* direction I go is *FORWARD*!”

“B-But, I-?” She hesitated

Her mouth dropped.

She had no idea what to say to that.

Eyes wide, mouth open, and a look of utter disbelief on her face, she wondered how somebody could be so exaggerated, almost like a caricature of an actual person.

“You know,” he let out a hearty bellow, “You remind me of an old *STUDENT* of mine…”

He must have realized he was getting sidetracked.

“But I understand.” He confessed. “You have *OTHER* obligations.”

Truthfully, she didn't.

“Have a *GREAT* rest of your day, *YUME-KUN*!” Fightin' Brawly smiled, removing his hand from her shoulder, and continuing on his way without another word.

But she never introduced herself.

How did he know her name?

---​
Four concrete walls, an old shaggy rug, and a mattress older than her, certainly not the lap of luxury, but it did what it needed to do. From her position atop her old metal frame bed, she reached over to her wooden night stand and twisted the switch to turn on the lamp to do some reading. Already, the contents of her backpack lay sprawled her bed, and her text book sat just in front of her. As she opened the book, something fell out, something she did not recognize…

A note.

_“There is a rifle behind every blade of grass.”_​
Even written in red ink.

Did that man put it there? Did he slip the note into her book while he was picking up her backpack? If so, does that mean he staged the whole encounter? Who _was_ that guy, and what did he want?

What did the note even mean?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"Just A Boring Conversation Between Co-Workers"_


_"And that's how photosynthesis works, expect a test on that this weekend,"_ A crowd of sighs and grunts met Kentarou's instruction as he stood at the podium in front of the black board. He himself had a huffy expression similar to their own. _"This is all for you all being such a pain in the bu- I mean, this is all for education and higher learning , I am your teacher after all,"_ he switched to a more delicate and mature tone that was unfitting for him. Like most kids, his students were of course not happy with the word 'test', yet the idea that they were like normal kids, was almost gave the young teacher a satisfied smirk.

_"Anyways, it's time for a fifteen minute break. Do what ever you want except bother me and break something that will make me liable," _As he said that, the boy casually stepped outside that classroom that had quickly become filled with the noisy sound of children. The normal teenage boy in the blue suit exhaustively rested his back against on of the stone building pillars in the hallway. _"Sighed, this is too much work for a normal teenage boy,"_ he whined to himself, though an unexpected voice soon responded to that complaint.

_"A young person full of energy like you, complaining about being tired, just grates the nerves of us older folks,"_ when Kentarou heard the familiar voice, he turned to face a handsome-looking man in his mid-twenties with curly black hair and an unbuttoned collar that exposed his bare chest. Anyone that saw him could think he was some magazine model, and thought that this guy must get the attention of a lot more girls than he did, always made Kentarou annoyed with him. Though despite that, this fellow was not a bad person. 

_"Well it's not like I get to fool around or anything like the rest of you,"_ the young teacher said to the older man that had a gentle smile on his face. In fact, he looked alot more like a teacher than this average-looking boy did. However, he was another one of the employees at the orphanage. _"Oh come now, Tsunamori-sensei~ We can all hear how much fun you all are having up there,"_ the playboy model looking man stated in a teasing tone._ "Sazuki, does getting berated by little kids sound fun to you, you pervert?"_, Kentarou joked with a straight face, or atleast he was hoping it was a joke.

Sazuki could only make a creepy laugh at such a statement before continuing on. _"Speaking of fooling around~ I heard you came up her with some cute girl. You're always around here moping around, but you were secretly just a sleazy playboy weren't you?"_ Sazuki joyfully moved into the youth's annoyed face as he pressed on. _"Tch, don't get our character archetypes mixed up. Don't tell me you just came here to be a pest,"_
_
"Ahh no, no. The truth is, there's a family looking at one of your students,"_ Sazuki spoke with a solemn expression as he watched Kentarou's eyes light up._ "A-ah...I see, well it was only a matter of time,"_ he hesitantly responded  while looking at the floor below him._ ".....So what kind of family is it?" _the young boy followed up with only that. That's right, this was still an orphanage, not a 24/7 daycare. The kids here needed real families that would care for and love them to the fullest, but still...

_".....It's the Kaguechi Clan,"_ Sazuki regretfully responded while closing his eyes. _"Kaguechi!?!?"_ Kentarou repeated that name in a much louder tone than the other had._ "Calm down, Kentarou,"_ Sazuki could only say before the boy lashed out with an emotional expression that had been very much uncommon from him, _"You're telling me to calm down!? I may not be a shinobi, but I know who those bastards are. They're the type of fucked up clan that trains their kids to the point of torture!"_ the boy clenched his teeth to the point that they could break.

 This had not gone unnoticed by the older gentlemen, _"I understand how you feel, but that is none of our business. Even if their methods are controversial, if they're willing to pay such an incredible amount of money for a single child, it's none of our business,"_ Sazuki exclaimed as if this had nothing to do with him, but Kentarou could the shaking of that man's fist that had become filled with emotion._ "On the surface, this damn nation is suppose to be at peace right? So why do they need another warrior for their damn army!?" _Kentarou's voice shook. _"You know well that just because there aren't any wars, that doesn't mean there isn't senseless violence. Give it up, Kentarou, I know it's hard but this has nothing to do with you,.."_ when Sasuki had said that, Kentarou could only stand still silently for a few moments with his head held down.....

_"....Who is it,.....who is it that those bastards want to take away from us?"_ 

_"....It's Jewly,..I'm sure you know well how smart she is,"_

CLANK! Kentarou kicked a nearby metal trash can. An action unlike the average young boy some hours ago. _"...Fuck that.....Being a little smart means that more opportunities open up for her, that she can create so many things. It doesn't mean she's suppose to be some shiny new weapon with a whole bunch of amazing specs!!!"_ he bared his emotions not at Sazuki intentionally, but at these unfair circumstances._ "Kentarou,....as you know, that's-" _He was cut of,

_"Yeah, that's just the way this world works..."_ the boy in the blue suit finished off what he had already knew for a very very long time and headed back towards his classroom with a stiff expression. _"I only came here to let you know. This is out of your hands, Kentarou. I don't know what you're thinking of doing, but don't," _Sazuki warned him not as a threat but as worry for his friend's self being. 

_"Don't worry, I'll only do what a teacher is supposed to do,"_ there were many meanings behind the words of the boy whose eyes looked far too serious. But the meaning behind those words was a story for another time. Right now, that normal teenage boy acting as a teacher, turned that harsh glare back into the dry and harmless look that the children in that classroom so desired.​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara
_"Just The Kind of Normal Family You Can Find Anywhere"_


Classes were over, but since this building was their home, those children in Kentarou's class were no allowed to experience the thrill of running home after school. For that reason, the normal boy felt a bit bad for them.  Though of course he wouldn't reveal that side of him openly. 

There was also another thing. Kentarou and his class were outside waiting for a certain girl named Yuuko. That girl had assured them she would show up but currently there was no sign of her. That was why the class that  was once so hyperactive to see her a few minutes ago, were now dead silent as the the large ledge above them, connected to the building protected them from the down pouring rain.

'They really did get attached to her fast,' Kentarou thought as he looked at the frowns  all around him. Of course, he had tried thinking up some clever line to raise their spirits but this average boy in the suit was no comedian. _"Sensei, have you tried calling her?"_ One of them weakly asked their guardian. _ "Yeah, but I haven't gotten anything, ....odd,"_ he answered while checking his cellphone for any missed calls.

Then,  one of them spoke up, first it was Shinta_."Isn't it obvious Sensei.....we were so annoying that she just gave us a fake number!" _the shouted out with teary eyes
 Those kinds of words brought a reaction to Kentarou, _"Shinta, do you even know what you're saying?_" He hastly replied but those sad words had spread around like a plague.

_"It's my fault isn't sensei...."_ the one who said that was suprisingly Shana, whose eyes also started welling up with tears._"Hey not you too, come on I'm sure there's something slowing her down, do you see this rain!?" _The young teacher tried to argue but to no avail, that child that had seemed the most hostile to Yuuko was also shaken. _"I-I kept messing with her so she didn't want anything  to do with me anymore, just like mommy!" _her choked up words barely made it through but the feelings behind them were conveyed all too easily. 
_
"Shana, you saw her yourself, even if it was for a short time you know Yuuko wouldn't do that to any of us," _Even when that boy kept making his complaint,  the easily seen logic behind them would not reach the scars and feelings that built up inside of them. After Shana, the next child also cried and then the one next to them. Soon enough, all their faces were wet despite not touching the rain.

It may have seemed petty and unreasonable at first, even for children. But the reason those kids had been here in the first place was because they unwanted, left and abandoned. When it came to moments like this, those children were of course extra sensitive and blamed themselves.

_"Guys....please...,"_ even when he could talk up  a storm full of passionate words. That boy was barely able to speak as he looked at the sight of his students. _"Yuuko will definitely be here guys, please, believe in her," _after saying that,. the boy up at the road and thought about the events that had transpired today.

_"Even after just knowing her for less than a day. I can tell uou all that Yuuko is not the kind of girl youre all saying about her. She's the kind of girl that offers to pay you for smashed pizza, she's the kind that will befriend after hitting  you with a bike, she's kind that would invite someone she just met to her family restaurant,  the kind that can see through the troubles of an idiot normal teenage boy, and the kind that's considerate enough to call a loser like that normal teenage boy her best friend,.." _ after having mustered out those embarrassing words for the sake of those kids, even they started to relax a bit.

_"But she is definitely not be the kind of girl that leaves a bunch of sappy kids to cry with some boring guy. So I'll say this one last time, believe in Yuuko,"_ still those words meant nothing when there was no solid evidence,  so that boy could only hope on that  girl to not shatter the hearts of the see fragile kids.

_'This world can be as unfair as it wants to me, but I can't let it bee cruel to them,'_ with those thoughts on his mind. They waited and continued to wait for that girl's smiling face as the rain began to die down. It wasnt until Kentarou noticed one of his students startng to get a cold that he said_ "come on, lets wait inside" _they began to turn their backs until....

_"Look it's Yuuko!" _Jewly called out and point ed at the hill. One by one those frowning faces had returned to the smiles he had seen everyday. Without even waiting for her to come near the fence, the entire class ran with all their might towards a certain soft hearted girl.

If Kentarou's words had not made them believe in by her than surely this would. And the scene before him would surely have be that average boy believe in the friendship that they shared, _"Good grief,  well I guess the only thing to say is here, welcome back," _ ​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 20, 2015)

*Tsuchikage's Dilemma* 

A high tower entryway is wrapped in copper keystone detailing that creates a pleasing streetscape. The iron finish, round columns, and louvered window openings provides a bewitching attractiveness. A bronze door contrasts with the dark wooden frame it sits in with similar paneling that stretches into an overhead roof connected by two spiraling beams. Pass the door you immediately enter the largest room of the home. A high stepped ceiling of somber blue, three-dimensional cornices that encircled a room by joining the ceiling and the wall together to provide a finished appearance including ornamental designs of leaf-and-dart motifs. While the walls themselves were painted a much darker blue with small lines in gold gilt.

Metallic bookcases covered a huge percentage of the area, interlocked in one giant amalgamation that gave view to the overwhelming sea literature that filled them from top to bottom. An industrial aesthetic feel of the current times.

?Tsuchikage-sama.? The front door blasted open and entered a red hair female swiftly making her way pass the library, up a grand set of stairs and onto he second floor. ?Tsuchikage-sama. Tsuchikage-sama? She continued to scream racing down the revolving hall until reaching a decorative door with the words ?King of Orzammar? printed on a golden plaque on the door. 

?TSUCHIKAGE-SAMA.? She barged in slamming the door against the wall as she did so. To her surprise the person she was looking for was wasn?t there, instead a very buxom and strapping woman with an eye patch over her right eye.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yori




?Our leader is not here at the moment Narita. He stepped out it seems.?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Narita




?*What*. He asked to study this thing, create a profile on this thing, test this thing, compile the data and give it to him ASAP and then he just ups and leaves?? She hollered in disbelief. 

?I too was told to give him a report here and now, but vanishing is a recurring thing it seems.? She spoke unconcerned. ?Yori, you should be the most frantic. You?ve been at the side of the Tsuchikage side longer than anyone, doesn?t it bother you that he doesn?t tell you anything about where he goes or when he actually steps out?? Yori leered at the woman out the corner of her eye before flipping through the report she held in her hands and plainly stating. 

?No. Not in the slightest.?

_Konohagakure..._
In the more secluded parts of Konohagakure was an estate encircled by a mass of flora and fauna that even entangled itself around the home itself. Floral design from the top down to its very foundation. Adorned with intricately designed vines with opulently colored flowers of varying species from the top down to its very foundation grew alongside the vines their entirety. Off to the side, just about nine or ten feet to the east of the house there stood a white fence that stretched fifty meters, covering a small garden of completely white blossoms. An ornamental Weeping Willow was planted directly in its center with uncommon leaves of dark blue. Most bystanders often saw this unique combination as beautiful, if haunting more than anything else.

It was in this garden where a girl stood with perfect posture and the back of her hands on her hips.

?Okay, now what in the actual hell?.? Loud wonderings of a girl poised in front of a monstrous box towering before her. Eyebrow arched at the unsightly object before her. The mystery object in question appeared completely out of thin air in the garden, which was connected to a larger courtyard, from a puff of smoke.

?Principessa Coco.? A low husky voice pleasant on the ears called her attention, a rather well dressed and easy on the eyes male approached from behind. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ferro




"Ferro, look at this. Pretty ridicufuckinglous isn?t it? I can?t believe he sent such a big damn box. Damn.? Her awe speaking through spree of vulgarities. 

?Coco?.you know The Capo hates when you do so much cursing.? He reminded.

?Hmmm?I?m talking about a box and you?re on about my cussing? Do you not see this big ass thing?" The older man could only sigh then turn his attention forward. ?It is gargantuan but who sent it?? He questioned.

?Dad more than likely, it fits his M.O. Big, obnoxious, obviously wanting to draw a crowd.? She stated matter of fact while pointing to the growing number of people behind them. ?Well most of the employees around now, so open it for me will ya?? This opted a not so thrill response from the man beside her. 

?Ummm must I really? Considering who it?s from I would prefer not to if I can Coco.? Ferro is the personal bodyguard of the young woman he refers to as ?Coco?, full name Mariella Hisoka Concordia.  As such any unusual package sent to her has to be checked by him and in recent times anything sent by her father always leads to some kind of incident with him at the epicenter of it. 

?Momma isn?t paying you to be a female Ferro, so could you maybe sorta kinda do your job annnnd open this for a young lady? I truly appreciate you for it.? A smile of nothing but pearl teeth were flashed his way. Giving a hesitant sigh he began approaching the object. Alarms were blaring in his mind as he recalled other moments of when he had to ?open? similar gifts from that man. With a heavy breathe he counted to three and as he went to open. 

*BOOM*

The box exploded, rocking the grounds, startling most of the compound and calling the attention of some suavely dressed men in suits with guns to encircle Mariella to protect her from harm. The flying debris collided dead center with Ferro?s face, tossing him into the nearby rose bushes. 

?Hahahahahahahaha. This is fucking spectacular!? A hearty gleeful laugh erupted from her as a giant stuffed bull emerged out the box. "It?s so adorable. *HAHAHA* I totally love it.? She continued while embracing the animal as best she could, which could only be its like given the massive size of it. From the bush nearby a disheveled Ferro arose from the bushes, slightly dazed. 

?So typical. Either on my ass or face why do you hate me so?? ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 20, 2015)

Ace​
Both eyes opened, a Sharingan peered from the right pupil. Was that how he was to read all his movements? Ace himself was foreign to their power, but history was very clear. The Sharingan was one of the most dangerous ocular techniques that could reside in the world. The Uchiha clan's pride and joy. He swallowed the fear, he couldn't muster a sentence. For the moment he heard the name, he could sense another roar from the back of his mind, a vision where he fought against this boy, his stare. It's as if he not only to kill him, no, it was a far more malevolent, it held an unbridled hatred. Something that stemmed from the very core of his wandering soul.

"However, I expected to transfer myself entirely, you proved yourself difficult. My time here is null, soon I will have to return back to the seal." 

He spoke in riddles. Seal? What did he talk about, what was all this about proving myself difficult. Thing started to gather up in his concious, things he never felt before, yet were all so familiar. his throat began to dry as Rosuto Ivery, the wondering phantom of his dreams, the force which not only was able to defeat him with unrequited ease, but also place himself into his self, directly contact him from outside of the realm of sleep. What has he done? With whom has he tempered with? 

"You have to be kidding me. You don't think I believe this all real, right? This has to be some sort of dream. Some sort of sick, twisted joke from some sicko." 

Rosuto's eyes swayed towards the right, his body moved towards the window, his eyes scanned the area, witnessed the world, it had changed. Kumo, here a village he rarely visited in his life. Memories rushed his head, it was finally good to feel reality, even if for a second he could finally feel the air, the boy helped on that. He was the key for his resurrection. 

"Right. Believe whatever you want to. Just remember... I will be back. And when I do, you'll never inhale another breath ever again." 

His body began to fade into a white flame. Ace was still in shock, though the trembling began to stop, his panting grew, he couldn't sense him anymore. He didn't know how to approach this. His hand, viewing how it instinctively shook, how every pore of his body wanted to stand and run, he has never felt such a commanding force apprehend him. 

"Shinobu... you didn't felt that did you?" 

He was certain, this thing, whatever it was... wouldn't bother them, their night anymore. But whatever he did in that fight... He had imposed upon a curse. Something he'd had to live with. Something he was unfortunate enough to stumble upon, just due to pure curiosity, just to protect a stranger. 

"Like hell I'll let you take my body!"   

Hand curled into a fist, his determination wouldn't falter. Even if it took the rest of his life, he wouldn't allow himself to be taken over by this maniac. 

Prologue Arc End​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Konoha Wildlife Research Center

_Start III_

----------​
Inui smiled to Ace at the introduction given, bowing to him smoothly. "Great to meet you, Ace-san, let’s all work well together! I’ve never really heard of you, but you’ve got a really good way about you,” he said brightly, looking over at Yukino. “Yukino-san and I have worked together before, so I’m sure it’ll be easy for us to begin learning each other’s strengths and weaknesses.” He glanced between them a moment and then leaned in closer to whisper something conspiratorially. “Don’t mind her if she seems a bit frigid, either. She means well, and looks forward to working with you, trust me!” He grins and then gave the Kumogakure shinobi a big thumbs up.

As they came through the Center he spotted more than 300 types of species in there, keeping quiet and listening as they made their way through. Ace in particular had a very odd way about him; his chakra signature wasn’t altogether normal, but Inui had no real way of assessing in what way it was different either. It was like describing a very innocuous looking man to a police officer for a sketch artist.

As they sat down to speak, he purses his lips at Yukimura’s observation of his lineage, scratching gingerly behind an ear as he shrugged his shoulders and nodded lightly. Ace on the other hand, didn’t seem perturbed at all by the scientist’s probing, and instead seemed to just reflect it right off with a rather nonchalant thickskin. In turn, Yukino’s patience thinned a bit with their client’s replys, and the Yamanaka felt the need to try and bridge the gap.

“Er, well, let’s not be hasty, Yukino-san. I’m sure that there is still a lot of apt information inside of the document we were just given; how will we know before we’ve even read it?” Inui smiles at her, and then turns back to Yukimura. “That being said, Yukimura-san, if there’s anything you can safely offer further so that we can better do our jobs, it would be greatly appreciated. You’ve worked with Yukino-san’s family a great deal in the past, and I can assure you I will treat recovering this liger as if it were my own flesh and blood. And Ace-san certainly would not have made the trip all the way here if he didn’t have it mind to do his best to help you.”

With that, he beamed, and sat back down. In the back of his mind he didn’t fully trust Yukimura, still, but he knew that they wouldn’t get anywhere if he didn’t try his best to be the glue that gelled the team and their client. One could attract more flies with honey than vinegar, after all. Still, he kept his gaze trained on him, and started to study his chakra for fluctuations anyway, the telltale sign that someone might be lying to you, if at all. In a certain way, he felt guilty about putting on a smile when he was secretly so cautious of his client, but that was ultimately what the mission statement said to do. 

"Let's all do our best to work together...right?"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 20, 2015)

Ace
_Mission_​
Like previously stated, Inui was correct about Yukino. She immediately came to his defense after Yakamana tried his best to humiliate him, after which Inui himself shielded him. Yukino was stern and held a strong regard for justice, however she showed a kind heart when it came to honesty and fairness and Inui was a kind, happy and good-hearted boy. The two seemed to know themselves prior to this encounter as told by Inui so that meant the two already pooled together their abilities to form something spectacular. Ace couldn't help but to break a smile, was this how it felt to have a partner? It certainly felt nice, he thought. 

Yukimura remained silent for a moment, pondering on what had occurred currently and how to undertake the best action. If anything he would be honest about the situation, he would relay the situation as clearly as he could and do it with a smile crossing those rugged feature on his face. As his eyes darted between the three he rose his voice and began to speak.

_"Naturally, Ligers are already a hybrid species. They're the genetic mixture you get when a Lion and a Tiger mate and have a cub, of course, this isn't what makes this creature special. In fact this is what the most normal thing this creature holds."_ He rose from his seat and began to look through all the files upon a distant cabinet, fingers swiping through a myriad of folders, eyes swiping left and right between names, closing the first drawer, he moved on to open the next a proceed. _"Humans, people, just about anything that gives out a semblance of life demonstrate sensibility to chakra in one shape or form."_ Pulling a piece a second folder, he moves back to his seat and hands another folder that doubles girth of the first. This one read _'Personal Files'_ on the center.  

His eyes focused once more towards Ace, who knew exactly what he was talking about. But decided to keep his mouth shut and grin wide as he continued to explain further the mysteries of these creature. 

_"Normally, my job consists of helping the animals and learning about their environment, but upon coming to this Liger, I found that it did not only held a sensibility towards chakra, it also held an ability to channel it as well. And again, normally this wouldn't be anything to special due to the existence of summons and the such, but characterized this peculiar creature is that it roamed without prejudice across the forest with no master. Meaning, this creature is no summon, it merely is an animal that has somehow managed to showed not only a sensibility towards chakra, but also the prowess to use it."_ 

"So, you found a cat that can power up like every other ninja? Huh, wow. Don't I feel like an idiot." A sardonic tone followed with the words that were ushered from his breath. Yukimura had tried to keep his composure as most as possible, but the silver eyed child's taunting was begging to test him. Clearing his throat, he continued. 

_"The northern mountainous area was where I originally found it, and I have decided ever since that the area should be considered a level 2 restrictive zone until it is proven that no more other creatures able to use chakra much like this Liger are present in the area. Is this enough now?"_


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_The Girl Named Furi_

?Yes, that sounds just fine.? The Shinobi said to the Kunoichi, the both of them standing a few meters apart while facing each other. The rain continued to pour down hard on the training field decorated with abandoned ninja tools and worn out training equipment. Although the spar had officially started, both Juubun and Furi continued to stare each other down for a few more moments. The green haired Shinobi was soaking wet, while Furi was completely dry under the protection of her umbrella. 

Another second passed. ?Well? Let?s get this show on the road.? Furi said, umbrella still in hand before she charged at the Shinobi at an impressive speed. Juubun immediately braced for combat as he was no longer standing stiffly like a statue; he raised his fists up and made sure to stay light on his feet so he could move at a moment?s notice. It had only taken a second or maybe a second and a half for Furi to close the short gap. As her sprint came to an end, she immediately spun around to build up momentum for a kick to Juubun?s head. The young Fūma responded by ducking, which caused the kick to glide over his head. 

Immediately Juubun jumped backwards numerous times in an effort to get out of her attack range, but the blue haired Kunoichi proved relentless and faster as she had once again closed the gap between the two of them. This time her choice of attack was a punch with her right hand, which Juubun had avoided by bobbing his to the side. It would be easy to avoid her attacks considering she handicapped herself by holding her umbrella, giving her only one free hand. Still not unencouraged the Kunoichi began sending an onslaught of punches with her right hand at Juubun. 

The young Shinobi, eyes focused and intent, reacted by continued weaving and bobbing while he slowly gravitated backwards. Furi kept her assault going as she moved forward, not allowing Juubun to get out her range. Suddenly, the Rain Villager momentarily stopped punching, and threw her umbrella a few feet into the air, and immediately caught it with her right hand. The switch was done in less than a second, as she resumed her assault, this time going for a quick left hook with her newly freed left hand.

The hit connected causing Juubun to go stumbling to the right. Immediately collecting his bearings the shinobi leaped backwards before Furi could capitalize on her new opening. As he landed, he quickly took out a four shuriken from his tool pouch and threw them. Furi easily avoided them by jumping to the left. ?Oh come on, stop playing keep away with your face. Chasing you is no fun.? 

?Are you suggesting I don?t avoid your attacks?? Juubun asked with a raised eyebrow. 

?I?m suggesting you stop running and you start fighting.? She placed her right hand on her hip. ?And I don?t know why you?re being so stiff.?

?I?m not being stiff.? Came his rebuttal; his voice as deadpan as ever. 

?I didn?t mean in the literal sense, Juu Juu. You have to let your body move on its own, you know, go with the flow. ? She said as she switched the umbrella that was held by her left hand back to her right hand. 

?That?s not how I do things.? 

?To each his own.? Suddenly in a burst of speed that Furi had not displayed earlier she was in front of Juubun. Taken aback by her new found speed Juubun could do nothing but flinch and stumble backwards, which did nothing to protect him from her right handed punch driving into his gut. The shinobi immediately fell to his knees as he held his stomach in pain. Furi then proceeded to lift her right foot high into the air, and then bring it downwards to perform an axe kick on the top of Juubun?s head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
His way of thinking made sense? for him. It was a relatively simple concept for a relatively simple man. His way of life doesn?t apply to me and I don?t think he would understand it. Even if I was eloquent with him he wouldn?t truly understand what I meant and for that I could forgive him. I mean how could he or any of them for that matter. 

_Nobody has ever been who I am trying to be.​_
We walked for a bit not really speaking, well he spoke and I remained quiet. There was nothing he could offer me?

?You will kill all of Jintaku?s men until we get to town, I?m not in the mood at the moment. When we get to town I?ll complete the mission but I give you permission to try to kill him. It will be me more sporting that way.?​​
Normal people bond over common interests. That?s not something that really applies to one such as myself though is it? Still, even I need to be entertained. Watching someone try to haplessly paint their masterpiece of carnage and mayhem was endearing in its own way. Maybe I am a bit of a romantic?

Shou continued on as we walked, the rantings of a lunatic, however he did have supreme confidence in his end point. It was a relatively quiet walk until we finally reached the town and the welcoming committee was upon us.

I had no intention of lifting a finger to kill anyone except Jintaku, but that was on the way to town, now we were here. I actually found Shou's sophomoric humor to be slightly funny as he suggested I take the six future victims on the right as he dealt with the left, then made a joke related to _his_ homosexuality. 

"Considering how many of them there are I think I almost understand the sense of comfort they must feel in this act. This is essentially a mass suicide after all."

Before I tell you what I'm about to do understand that I am not a shinobi. I don't get over on parlor tricks and sorcery, everything I do is a manifestation of my will Kōtei no Ishi , the Emperor's Will. I clapped my hands together and rubbed my palms together as a sign of readiness. My fingers collapsed and assembled into the seals for the tiger, the dragon, before ending on the bird. The heavens tugged at my brilliance, my feet hovering a few feet off the ground bringing me slightly closer to Jashin.



*"Erumesu Jōshō"*​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Disparity_

“What!” She yelled as her axe kick was caught before it could connect with Juubun’s head. 

Still on his knees, the young Shinobi had used both his hands to grab the foot above him. With Furi’s foot still in his grasp, he slowly stood up. There was a frown on his face. “C-Can you please not yell like that?” The green haired ninja said with a pained low voice, before swinging Furi around in the air, and tossing her away. 

The Kunoichi in a display of skill maneuvered herself midair and landed on her feet. “Wow, nice one.”Juubun wished he could take this moment to have a breather and collect his bearings after being punched in the stomach like that, but in this spar there was no time. Without missing a beat Juubun had… Picked mud from the ground and flung it at Furi. “Really? Mud?” she said as she shielded herself from mud by pointing her umbrella forward and using it like a shield. The rain poured down on her head. “Great, now I’m wet.” Furi said irritated as she lifted her umbrella back up… Only to see that Juubun was now in front of her. “!!!” There was no time for her to react; the Kunoichi went stumbling backwards as right hook connected with her face. By pointing her umbrella forward to block the mud, she had kept Juubun out of line of sight. 

The young Fūma began to throw a rapid barrage of punches, which were all unfortunately avoided by Furi who quickly recovered from the punch that had connected moments before. The fight was now switched, he was the one throwing the punches while the Kunoichi was the one weaving and bobbing. “Didn’t you tell me earlier not to play keep away with my face?”

“Ha-ha.” She said as she avoided another blow, and then she outstretched her free hand towards Juubun’s right leg, and yanked backwards. The young Shinobi fell back first into the muddy ground. “I’m shocked. I thought you weren’t capable of sarcasm.”

“I don’t think that could be considered sarcasm. If anything, it’s pointing out hypocrisy.” Juubun replied as he remained on his back, still trying to figure out what just happened. 

“Oh… Anyway I attached chakra threads to your leg.” With a sudden wave of her right hand, the green haired shinobi was dragged across the muddy ground with thin patches of grass. “Having fun?” She asked as she spun around, causing Juubun to be dragged in circles around her. His hair and attire was completely covered in mud from behind. 

“No.” He said dryly before taking out a kunai from his pouch as he was being dragged. With his kunai in hand, the young Fūma quickly sat upwards and slashed at the chakra threads that were connected to his right leg. He was now free.  Juubun slowly stood up. “You’re holding back.” 

“Well, yeah. You won't learn anything from this spar if I were to go full strength on you right from the get go. I don’t see you pulling out those two gigantic shuriken that’s tied to your back.” She then frowned. “Listen, I know we’re both genin… But there’s still a difference in skill between us.”

“I understand.” He said before making three hand seals. Suddenly there were four copies of him. Juubun and his clones charged forward.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Killing Is.... Jintaku Shou Mashima

"Oi... You can fly? The hell is this? You running away!? Fucking flying bastards, all of yah think you're so damn special just cause gravity doesn't apply to you... Whatever. Tch." Shou folded his arms and looked away from King... Fucking flying bastards... "You will die for having even considered lifting a hand to our master." Five of the men lifted up their kunais and began to charge forward.

"Hm? Only five?" Shou thought to himself, What was the sixth man doing, why wasn't he engaging in combat? "Oi? You scared or something!" Shou laughed confidently, leaping over one of the masked man, placing his hand upon his head and pushing off so that he would land behind the group. "Don't be scared. Death comes to all!"  Shou spread his arms and raised them wide as if to welcome the man to his own demise. 

"Don't turn your back on us!" One of the others screamed, thrusting his Kunai at Shou, though the red haired ninja quickly turned to catch his wrist. "Silent killing." He remarked. "Silent killing is a technique taught to the Mashima clan. You use it to sense your opponents location through sound. Well it has other perks. But come on guys." He shook his head and flicked his wrist, bending the would be assassins own wrist backards. "GUAH!!!" He let out a scream of pain as his hand touched his own forearm. 

"Don't scream... shhhh..." Shou was about to place his hand over the mans mouth as two men charged him with their kunai. "I'm really not feeling up to this guys." He leaned forward and raised up his back leg, kicking of the men to the ground as the others kunai swept over his head. "You know, Maybe im just getting older and my fighting spirit is just getting harder to get up... Maybe its just I'M SICK OF TRASH!" 

He firmly planted his foot, twisted his body and spun the man with the broken wrist into the one in front of him. "GUAH! MY FUCKING ARM!" The sound of bone gnashing on bone could be heard as the two collapsed to the ground. "God, bitch bitch bitch, My arm hurts, he broke my arm!" Shou shook his head. "Really you need to man up. Stop being a pansy! You gotta embrace the pain! No pain no gain!" 

"HUUUUAAAH!!!" One of the men shouts as he charges the mist shinobi. THUD! With a quick turn and thrust, Shou lashed out and punched the man's stomach, his first pushed a few inches into the mans gut. "U...Urgh...." A small train of saliva dripped out of his mask. "Well. Congrats, I think i got my killing spirit back up!" Shou removed the blade from his back and smirked. "It turns out I just needed to pound something really hard." His smirk turned into a smile. "Well I am a young boy in my prime you know! seventeen, I gotta pound anything i see!"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Outclassed_

?You know? I don?t think I?ve ever seen anyone use that technique in combat before.? Furi said as she got back into her fighting stance. Juubun and his clones closed in; the incorporeal clones working together in tandem to make an opening for the real Juubun. Furi completely focused her energy on evasion. ?You must not have a lot at your disposal to for combat. Who was your sensei?? She asked as she weaved around the incoming punches and kicks. She didn?t know why Juubun bothered with this technique. Any genin worth their salt can see through the technique and find the original. 

?An elderly man named Birudo. He?s a retired Chunin.? Juubun said as him and his clones continued their effort to catch Furi off guard. 

?You were trained by a Chunin?? Furi said surprised. One of Juubun?s clones had connected a punch, but due to being intangible the fist phased right through. 

?There isn?t any Jounin in my clan anymore. Being a shinobi in the Fūma clan isn?t common like it was in the past.? 

?Oh, fair enough.? She said as she avoided a kick from the real Juubun. The green haired shinobi had a feeling she already knew which were clones and which one was the real deal. ?I have another question. From my history class I remember learning that after the Fourth Shinobi World War, the Fūma clan and the Rain Daimyo had combined finances to buy the land that the Fūma clan was situated on from the Fire Daimyo.?

?Correct.?

?Why did the Fūma clan do it?? She said as she twisted herself out of the way from a clone?s attack; not because she had to, but because she wanted to. 

?The Fūma clan holds a grudge against the Leaf Village. During the Second Shinobi World War the Leaf Village forced the Fūma clan to produce weapons exclusively for them for no pay.?

?Wow, and I thought the Leaf Village was all Will of Fire and being peaceful and blah blah blah.? This time Furi didn?t bother to avoid any of the clones? attacks, she simply allowed all the clones to pass right through her. This cemented that she knew which one was the real Juubun, and it?d probably be an accurate guess to say she knew from the beginning. ?Do you hold a grudge against the Leaf Village for that?? She asks as she avoids a punch from the real Juubun.

The young Fūma puffed. ?No.?  He was slowly becoming short of breath. 

?Care to expand on that??

?Why would I hold a grudge about something that happened nearly two centuries ago?? Juubun throws a kick to hit the side of Furi?s neck. 

She leans back avoiding the kick. ?Fair point, but I still think it?s a little wretched that they have done nothing to make it up to the Fūma clan. I bet you the Leaf Village doesn?t even have this incident in their history books. As they say, the winners write history.? 

Juubun stops attacking. All of his clones disperse in a puff of smoke.  ?Why aren?t you fighting back?? He says as he tries to catch his breath. 

?Because I wanted to tire you out a bit.? The blue haired Kunoichi replied with a smirk. Juubun stopped resting and immediately got back into his fighting stance; his eyes alert. Suddenly Furi tossed her umbrella up in the sky, and it had soared across the air. For one moment Juubun?s head turned to see the umbrella, and when he had turned back Furi was already within close range. Before the Shinobi could attack her, she had jumped into the air and did a handstand on Juubun?s head. 

?!!!? Furi pressed the palm of her hands hard against the green haired Shinobi?s head, and used it to propel herself high into the air. Just like her umbrella she too soared across the air. While midair she pulled eight kunai from her tool pouch and threw all of them at the targets present in the training ground.  Each kunai hit its mark. To top it all off she had maneuvered herself midair to land on her feet, and had also landed before her umbrella did. Juubun watched as she nonchalantly caught her umbrella.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"This Scene Doesn't Suit Me"_


_"Honestly,"_, a certain teenage boy that you could find anywhere, finished re-reading the printed letter that he had received, that documented the mission they were taking part in. Yes, a mission, the kind that shinobi were sent for. So why was Kentarou here despite always denying any and all missions that were offered to him? To be honest he didn't know the reason much himself.

Though when asked that, the children in his classroom had rudely said he had accepted this mission because there was a girl asking for help. If that was the case, then their sensei would definitely come running in. The boy thought that line of thinking was a load of crap but he hated to state that it was true.

_"That mission description was so painfully tsundere, It was hard to ignore," _the average-looking teenager stated in a blue suit unfit for a mission. _"Well looks like we're all here," _he dryly said to the two girls standing in front of him._ 'If this weren't a life or death mission, I'd probably be crying tears of joy over that fact I get to hang around two cute girls,'_ he had the same kind of thoughts any normal teenage boy would. One was a girl he was familiar with, her pretty black her looking the same as always, Yuuko seemed to be happy to be apart of the same mission as him but also nervous apparently.

_"What are you a puppy?"_ he lazily commented with a hand in his pocket. The two of them had recently just taken the train here in this shanty town near the Mist Village. One the other side was a girl with long black hair that seemed like the type that would be the top student in her class, but sadly this world was not so peaceful for that. Not wanting to make this anymore awkward, the teen lent his hand out casually to the girl,_ "Yo, I'm Tsunamori, Kentarou-
-the kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere,"_
"the kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere,"

To his surprise, Yuuko had playfully spoken those words the exact same time as he did. Most likely having gotten familiar with the way he speaks. Kentarou could only look to the side and slightly blush in embarrassment when faced with that.​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Plans_

?Eight out of eight. One hundred percent.? Juubun watched as the Kunoichi admired her own work. 

?What was the point of that??

?You?ll see.?

?Why does it feel like you?re showing off??

?I?m not, trust me. There was a point to all that.?

?Okay.? Juubun said, once again with his emotionless way of speaking. Reaching into his tool pouch, he pulled out a smoke bomb. 

Furi twirled her umbrella. ?So you have a plan??

?Yes.? Juubun threw the smoke bomb, and on impact with the ground a huge puff of smoke emerged. The Kunoichi was quickly engulfed. Jumping into the air, Juubun threw ten shuriken down at the smoke cloud. When he landed back down, he began to make a few hand seals and ran inside the smoke. Right as the Shinobi ran inside the smoke cloud, Furi had jumped out of it. 

A minute passed and the smoke was starting to clear. ?What?s wrong?? She asked Juubun from outside the smoke cloud. ?Did your plan rely on me being inside the smoke cloud? If so you really need to think of a better plan than that.? Ten seconds passed, and no reply. ?Juu Juu?? She called out once more. An additional twenty seconds passed, and the smoke cloud completely dissipated. Juubun wasn?t in the cloud. In fact it would seem like he wasn't anywhere at all. Perplexed Furi made her way towards the area that the smoke cloud had once covered. ?He ran away, didn?t he?? The Kunoichi talked to herself as she looked around. Looking down at the ground, she had noticed he had thrown eleven shuriken at her from outside the smoke cloud. ?These shuriken weren?t even close.? Furi said exasperated as she continued stare at the eleven shuriken sunken into the muddy ground. 

Then all of a sudden a fist collided with her jaw sending her a few feet above the ground. ?I have ten fingers.? The uppercut was followed up with a jump kick to the stomach sending her hurling through the air. ?Did you really think I?d go through the effort of throwing an extra shuriken?? Unfortunately for Furi, there was no maneuvering in the air this time. After momentarily soaring through the air the Kunoichi eventually collided with the ground; her body rolled through the mud until she came to a slow halt. Sometime between her being kicked in the stomach and rolling through the mud she had let go of her umbrella. 

Juubun took a step forward. ?Not so fast.? Furi had said as she laid there in the mud. Suddenly all the kunai that she had thrown previously when hitting all the targets began to levitate. ?It looks like the two of us are on our way to becoming brilliant strategists. That was a really nice trick you pulled back there with the transformation technique, Juu Juu.? Suddenly all eight of the levitating kunai flew towards Juubun one at a time. The young Shinobi pulled a kunai of his own and prepared to avoid and deflect the incoming kunai that came from different angles.  Juubun twisted his body out of the way when the first kunai came, and deflected the second with his own kunai. 

When the third kunai came, the green haired Shinobi leaned back to avoid it. This kunai was too fast however, for it grazed his nose. ?Guh.? Came a suppressed grunt as he began dodging and deflecting the next four kunai, each one faster than the last. The last one came as a surprise as he had noticed it last second. This one left a deep slash on the back of his neck. Blood trickled down both the small cut on his nose and the slash on his neck. When his attention turned back to Furi, he had noticed that she had already gotten up and once again holding her umbrella. 

?That technique is called manipulating attack blades. Before I had thrown my kunai at the targets I had put some of my chakra in each one so they can be used for the technique later.? Furi smirked. ?Pretty cool, right? Though not as cool as your usage of the transformation technique. I would love to see the Grass Graduates humiliation if it were used on them.? She then sighed. ?So? Don?t you think it?s time for this spar to come to a conclusion? What do you say? Let?s finish this.?

?Agreed.? Juubun said with a blank expression as blood continued to leak from the two cuts on the back of his neck and nose. ?Thank you for the compliment. You?re tool manipulating technique was indeed? ?Cool?.? The young Fūma pulled on the Fūma shuriken that was tied to his back which caused the rope to come undone. Holding one Fūma shuriken in each hand, he got into a fighting stance. ?Are you ready, Furi??

?That?s my line, Juu Juu.? She said as she twirled her umbrella a bit. ?But yes, I?m ready. No holding back.?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... *Murdering Bitches.*

"You think you're funny?" The man with the fist firmly planted in his gut remarked. "Bitch I'm hilarious." The red haired gennin smiled, his sharp teeth glistening in the gentle sun light. "By the by." He reached back quickly and slashed downward, his blade cleanly slicing through the mans body, followed by an eruption of blood. "I've bisected your argument and i have to say, You might be right.. maybe I'm not funny." Shou thrust the blade to the side, letting the blood splatter off. "Naaaah." 

"You bastard!" The other four men began their charge, One of them thrust his kunai forward, Shou dodged to the left, slashing his sword downward and cutting off the mans arm. The next one swung his Kunai downward, aiming to stab shou in the back. The blade digs deep into his spine and blood gushes from Shou's wound. As he was enjoying his victory, "I GOT HIM!" The man shouts, but then POOF! A cloud of smoke appears leaving behind only a log. 

"You thought you had me." Shou chuckled, thrusting his fan edged sword forward and stabbing through the second man's spine. "Guuh...." "Damn it i thought we had him!" "Alleeey ooop!" Shou, turned his back to the second man, putting the handle of his blade over his shoulder and throws the sword over his shoulder, slamming the man into the ground and slicing through his body. 

"Four more to go." The red haired ninja thrust his blade to the side, jabbing it into the ground and using the force of his swing to bring his body around and kick the first man in the face, sending blood and teeth fragments into the air. "You gotta learn to dodge buddy." Shou planted his feet firmly, dragging his sword overhead and slashing downward, cutting the arm-less man in two. 

"Vivisection is one of my favorite hobbies you know." Shou swung his blade to the side, slashing at a third man coming up on his side. "Three to go." He picked up his blade, twisted his body and slashed at an angle, cutting another man down. "Two more." With a pause he turned around as the fifth man was charging him. "Nah, not going to waste my time with this one." BLAM! His foot came up quickly and met with the charging man's crouch. "GUAH!!!" 

"Hey... You got some real balls charging me like that." Shou dropped to a crouching position and grabbed the man's kunai. "But uh... eye don't really care for your attitude." SHLUCK! The kunai was thrust into the man's eye, "Didn't see that coming did you?" There had been a cracking sound when Shou stabbed him, he knew that he had gone into the skull. "A lot of people pay good money for labotomies. You got one for free! You should be thanking me!"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma* 
_Final Bout_

Just like in the beginning of the spar, the Shinobi and Kunoichi stared each other down, and just like earlier the rain was still pouring as hard as ever. Both fighters were soaking wet and were covered in mud, but that?s where the comparison ends. Juubun was panting harder than Furi, and had also sustained more damage throughout the fight. Juubun took a deep breath, threw both his Fūma shuriken up into the air, made one hand seal, then caught both his Fūma shuriken, and finally he exhaled. 

Furi was growing a bit restless. ?Well?? Suddenly Juubun was in front of her, his torso twisted towards the left with both his hands that wielded his Fūma shuriken outstretched. Twisting his torso to the right, he swung his arms at the Kunoichi. ?You're using the Body Flicker Technique!? She shouted as she jumped backwards, but Juubun stayed on her, not letting her escape.

?C-Can you please not yell.? If he weren?t moving so fast, Furi would?ve probably noticed his frown. The Native Rain Villager had to stay alert, for one wrong move could be fatal. She would jump, duck, and twist herself out of harm?s way. The Fūma shuriken were just as deadly as a close quarters weapon as they were as a ranged weapon. The Fūma clan shinobi created a fighting style around Fūma shuriken that involved swinging the arm at opponents with as much speed and force possible, while holding a  Fūma shuriken. Juubun put the pressure on, swinging his right arm to the right, and then swinging his left arm to the left. Furi ducked under the Fūma shuriken held by the right hand, and then jumped over the Fūma shuriken that was held by the left hand. As she landed back down, the green haired Shinobi threw a right legged kick, which Furi immediately blocked with the back of her wrist, the impact causing her to slide backwards on the muddy ground. 

?Shit.? She said aloud as she struggled to keep her footing. Juubun didn?t lighten up however. Once again he sprinted at her, this time swinging his right arm to the left, and then his left arm to the right. Furi couldn?t jump away to safety in time, so she decided to lean back. The Fūma shuriken that was held by Juubun?s right hand grazed her cheek, while the Fūma shuriken that was held by Juubun?s left hand slashed the girl?s stomach. ?Gaaah!? The wound wasn?t deep but it looked like it hurt. The Kunoichi gritted her teeth and jumped backwards. Her back collided with a tree. ?Damn.?

?Bisecting Windmill.? Juubun outstretched both his hands as if he had wings while still holding his Fūma shuriken, and began spinning like a top while progressively moving forward. The Kunoichi jumped to the side, and like a buzz saw the spinning Shinobi had cut the tree in half with his Fūma shuriken. Immediately he stopped spinning and jumped out of the trees way before it fell on him. ?I missed.?

?You sound disappointed, Juu Juu. However, I do suppose I asked for this.?  Blood leaked from her cheek and stomach wound. ?That was a pretty decent body flicker, by the way. Let?s see how you like mine.? The Kunoichi tossed her umbrella into the air momentarily so she could make a hand seal. After the hand seal was made, she caught her umbrella. ?The conclusion is underway.? And just like that Furi was gone. 

?Huh!? Juubun turned around on reflex when he felt someone tap on his shoulders behind him. There was an uncharacteristic look of shock on his face. As he had finished turning around, he caught a glimpse of her blue hair and umbrella but that was it. She was gone again. ?AGH!? He was punched in the back of the head. ?GUH!!? The next punch came from his left side; the Kunoichi?s fists rammed deep into Guubun?s sides. Furi then appeared in front of him again to punch him in the nose, but before the Shinobi could fall on his back she body flickered once more to punch him in his back to keep him from falling. Mustering up all his willpower and energy, Juubun began spinning again with his Fūma shuriken he miraculously didn?t drop during his beat down. If Furi got too close she?d be cut in half.

?I?ll just wait for you to tire yourself out.? She said from a safe distance.  Juubun immediately stopped spinning, and looked at Furi. He was panting hard, and now he had a bloody nose to compliment the cut that was on his nose and the blood trickling down the back of his neck. At the very least the rain would wash it off of him. Once again, Furi tossed her umbrella into the sky, and like before it soared across the air. The umbrella flew over Juubun?s head with Furi chasing it on foot. With Furi running right at him, the young Fūma spun around once to build up momentum, and then sent both his Fūma shuriken flying at the Kunoichi. The Kunoichi responded with dropping down to the ground, and sliding across the mud. She knocked Juubun off his feet, and the Shinobi fell face first into the mud. Rather or not it was a coincidence or skill, the Kunoichi stopped sliding in just the right spot to catch her umbrella. ?I think we?re done here, Juu Juu.?

?No.? Juubun said getting up. He still had one last trick up his sleeve. His taijutsu and ninjutsu didn?t cut it, so how about his genjutsu? 

?Fine.? Furi tossed her umbrella high into the air again, but this time it didn?t soar across the sky. This time Furi went for more height than distance. The umbrella was above Juubun. ?My umbrella wasn?t just for rain, you know.? Suddenly the umbrella dispensed a hailstorm of needles.

While Juubun was molding his chakra to perform the Demonic Illusion Hell Viewing Technique, the umbrella was already thrown and the needles followed immediately after. There was no time for his genjutsu, so he simply gathered the chakra he had already molded for his genjutsu and instead used it for the body flicker technique. In a burst of speed Juubun ran to the left, and he had barely escaped the large range of the needles. He had moved so fast and frantically that he had almost crashed into a tree. When he turned back around, he noticed that the needles hadn?t even hit the ground yet. Three words escaped his mouth. ?Manipulating Attack Blade.? Furi must?ve put her chakra into the umbrella before throwing it. All the needles began levitating, and then in a wave of her hand all the needles collectively flew towards Juubun. There was no escape. He brought his arms up to defend his face. Before the needles could connect they stopped midair. The Shinobi lowered his arms and watched as the needles pointed upwards and planted themselves into the ground. 

Suddenly something pushed him from behind, and he was about to fall face first into the needles sticking out of the muddy ground. Before his face could plunge into the needles something grabbed the back of his shirt, having him dangling just inches above the needles. 

?Do you forfeit??

?Yes.?


----------



## Hollow (Nov 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Hand Seals*



> *Previous Events*
> -
> -
> 
> ...



To the far northeast of the mountainous regions of Lightning
Where storms rein the skies and thunder roars frightening	
In a quaint little village hidden amongst clouds
Two kunoichi train vigorously, far away from the crowds 

Under the chilling pressure of a waterfall, a mentor and a student
Face each other in a battle of wits and determination
But none will back down until the younger shows improvement
Only then will both eat strawberry shortcake in celebration

Yet quick to lose hope and give in is the young one
She has no desire for conflict, only adventure, excitement and fun

Her mentor?s hands move fast with finesse and elegance
But her own gestures are without meaning, directionless
What?s the history behind these seals? What do they mean?
Why must she train them and then train so they won?t be seen?

The seals determine the amount of chakra a shinobi should use
Each jutsu requires a different amount and without them it?s easy to abuse
By exercising the seals, a shinobi exercises the amount of chakra in a technique
No matter how deep the pool it?s not advisable to let unnecessary energy leak

We train so that one day when we?re eventually overrun
And we?re left with no more hope we?ll at least be able to save someone

The student doesn?t know a lot of jutsu to use all these new seals on
Still her mentor was right so she would carefully dwell over her studies
There is never such a thing as too much knowledge after all
Even if all she could ever find courage to do is stall

The young quickly memorized each of the seals with never before seen eagerness
The old smiled realizing her charge would very soon be able to overcome her weakness
The snow melts and the sun shines again, new flowers bloom stronger than ever
Student would soon surpass mentor and gain a student of her own, the cycle goes forever

In the stormy land of Lightning, where the sky threatens to have the land come undone
Two kunoichi stand under the waterfall, their intellect clashing as they train as one.​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 20, 2015)

*Tsuchikage's Dilemma II*

Inside the brightly colored home that sat with a view of the lake than throughout Konoha, stands another door. An embroidered ‘M’ in the dead center, slightly different than the one at the front door with as it had a more bold and outstanding font. The room hidden behind was comprised of “Neutral” colors beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. These are colors that appear to be without color as is the moon, which is often represented by gray and white. Compared to the interior and exterior of the house, this room induced a more relaxed feel. Ivory vines, sprouting from a plant on the window seal, wrapped themselves around the sides of the window and the wall like a bandana and twisted about the support beams adorned with buttercups. 

The room was incredible spacious, the left side was decorated with the bed, shelves, tables and other things while the left side consistently entirely of weights and various types of training equipment. And towards the very back, pass double doors made of oak, was a bathroom of similar size to the bed room decorated in white and blues, but barely visible as steam suffused the room. The high pressure water that slammed against the glass doors of the bath slightly parted the screen of mist to vaguely show a females form.  For a moment of time it was only she that occupied the space until a taller more masculine frame appeared behind her. His presence seemed to be undetected as he made his way closer and leaned in to the junction of her shoulder and neck. 

“How about a little foreplay?” 

*BOOSH*

The back wall was laid to waste. A bullet of smoke crashed into the ground and tore into the earth a near mile away from the home. From the wafting smoke wet footprints squished against the grassy earth. A giant maul shadowed her movements as she became visible, a woman of average height yet a body built like an amazon. A long towel draped across her shoulders covering her more delicate regions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​Diablos Leader: Capo Marietta Adalina Raimonda Imelda




“That must have been you who caused that explosion earlier? In order to sneak into my shower you silvered haired pain the ass.” Aggravation laced in her voice.

“Do you really think you really need to do that much? You are the Tsuchikage now.” She questioned, slinging her maul over her shoulder. “Are you saying you would have let me in willingly?” Emerging from the ruined earth, dusting off his clothes, was a man with silver hair sporting a coquettish grin, locking his amber eyes directly with Marietta’s blue.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsuchikage Hisashi Fujibayashi




“No.” Such a blunt answer earned a low simper from Hisashi. “Then why’d you ask.” 

“Because it’s unnecessary.” She stated. “That I want to be intimate with my woman?” 

“Is that what I am?” She questioned with a laugh. 

“Are you not?” 

“You tell me.” Taken aback by her comment Hisashi grew silent for a bit, letting his eyes trail downward. Though his silence was exceptionally brief before he began smirking back at her again. “It’s kind of hard to have this little spat when you’re standing in front of me stark naked. You’re making me sweat a bit.” He playfully wiped his brow and blew a kiss her way. 

“Get used to it boy.” 

“Already am. I'm more on the will you let me poke it side now.” 

“Was there something you came to see me about or is your purpose to simply sexually harass me bastardo?” Uncharacteristically to her response he breathe out genuine sadness to her question. Had she really gotten so fed up? 

“Yeah there is Mari….us. I want to talk about us.”​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 21, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko*

_“My very first mission. I’m thinking I should feel nervous, but this is actually pretty fucking cool.”_ Mariella thoughts were unlike the normal kind. While you can find those newly trained genin who will be incredibly anxious or those who may calm and collected, yet rarely could you possibly find anyone who could relish in it. The mission in question detailed saving a guy named Jintaku from being killed by his own family and some other guy part of the….

“Church of Jashin? The hell is that.” She spoke aloud while reading the missive in hand. “Eh, deal with that shit later.” Dismissing her inquiry and tossing the paper behind her. Now was the time to focus on other things such as the fact that there were two other people who were participating in this mission. A short haired shyish looking female that didn’t look anything at all like a shinobi, well who was she to talk on that accord. The next was a guy, nicely dressed, kind of plain looking however, who actually was approaching her first, points for him, and introduced himself. 

_ "Yo, I'm Tsunamori, Kentarou-
-the kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere,"_

"The kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere,"

"That's cute, you two answering at the same time. Are you like, fucking bookends or something?" Kentarou began to blush and the unnamed female only looked the other way. "Oh well, doesn't matter." Grabbing his hand and neatly folding it into a fist, Mariella fist bumped him like they were total bros with one another.

"Nice to met you Kentarou, I'm Mariella Hisako Concordia. You may _*only*_ call me Hisako. Call me anything else and I'll they'll be hell to pay." She bluntly put. "Now who's the other girl, guy?"​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
Night had fallen down on the shantytown, suffocating it under its infinite magnanimity. In one of the corners of this non-descript locale there were twelve men who were about to imminently depart toward parts unknown.  Ten of these men were masked and thus insignificant in their impressions, the real stars were the shepherds who would lead them to the great unknown. At first sight it would appear King and Shinrou were disadvantaged as they stood outnumbered 6:1 but the truth was that those numbers weren't enough, Jintaku likely needed more men to keep them from advancing further into town. King raised his blade pointing it toward the sky as he addressed the sheep that were apart of his flock.

"I'm willing to offer the six men on the right a stay of execution."​
The snow-capped samurai pointed his katana at the hired hands, the blade shining pristinely in the dead of night as it soaked in the moonlight. The masked shinobi stood uninterested in King's offer to let them breath for a bit longer, if anything the arrogance he exuded invigorated them. King was a fierce person but as much fear as he could put into someone his antics as a self-promoting artisan he had the habit of putting a target on his back. The tension from both sides mounted, as King did not make an offensive move. The wings at his ankles stretched reaching the apex of their span as he watched five of his six enter into a reverse 'V' formation or a bottomless triangle, the sixth unmasked man simply stood there with his arms crossed.

"I see one of you was smart enough to take me up on my offer. I will bring you five to the light!"​
King's outburst was exclaimed by the gust of wind that emanated from beneath his feet, spirals of air formed propelling him forward, his heavenly body rending through the empty space that separated him from his prey in the blink of an eye. The first to note his presence was the man who stood at the top of the formation; eyes bulged as King materialized right in front of him, the wind lashed out at his enemies as it tried to escape the oppression of his velocity, he wrapped his fingers tightly around his sword?s hilt and rocketing the base of the hilt where the upper lip of the masked shinobi should have been. 

All of his momentum focused into that one blow, the shinobi was spirited away in a cone of percussion halfway across the battlefield. King?s wings lashed out at the void allowing him to use the reverberation of that initial strike to launch into a spin.

Tetsu Senpū
(Iron Whirlwind)​
Cold steel ripped through the flesh coating of the oncoming attacker?s esophagus, the flapping of his swings as he flies by causing the blood splatter to sway haphazardly in the air. King swings his sword inclining downwardly askew as the edge creates a bloody fissure from pit to hip on the third of the five.  With peak reflexive anticipation the ivory maned monarch brought his sword upward and what soon followed was the sound of metal clank of metal colliding reverberated through the space. Digging his heels into the ground King pushed up into his attacker casting him aside as the last of his attackers entered the fray dynamically by attempting to drop an axe kick onto King. Simply bounding backward King was able to evade following by zigging to the side and zagging forward as he cut through the fasteners that kept the axe kicker?s head affixed to his shoulder. Rotating on the balls of his feet the samurai proved his speed was not simply a product of his flight; shooting forward like a bottle rocket he thrust his sword forward driving it in through the chin of the final shinobi before he could even set his defense.

*SNIKT​*
The sound of the katana being freed from the confines of its victim?s skull reverberated as King took stock of the last of Jintaku?s men.



?You finished them quicker than I thought. I told that fool to just send me and the other guy; these fodders would just get in the way. I guess it was helpful in a way since I got to see what you could do.?

?Oh, so you weren?t giving up? I don?t understand why they even send people to school in these shinobi states; you?re all too stupid to see you don?t have a chance against me. Just because you know what I can do doesn?t mean you can stop me. That terrible educational system you shinobi have is going to get you killed today.?

King floated five feet upward; holding his blade parallel to his gaze, the battle stance had been finalized. However his opponent simply kept his hands behind his back.

?I?m not going to tell you that you?re wrong, but without your flight I don?t think you?re much. You definitely aren?t lucky because you see I?m the worst possible matchup for someone like you whose power is built around one thing.?

*FUSEINA SUWAIPU NO ARASHI*
(Rogue Swipe Storm)​
Shooting up from the ground directly beneath King with startling speed were two long arms. They darted toward his ankles grabbing ahold of them like disembodied harpoons. King was reeled down to the ground being slammed down on his hands and knees as the chakra wings dissipated from his ankles.

The King had been grounded.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Still Kickin! 

"Wellp, That's it for the fodder five." He turned to look at the sixth man, "Just you and me buddy." The sixth man scoffed and smiled a crooked smile. "I must commend you on your brutality and skill. I have to admit, it's rare to see a man fight like a beast such as yourself and actually avoid taking a hit." Shou smiled back "Hehehe... Well I don't REALLY fight like a monster you see... I have a plan the entire time. I'm what you call... a strategic beast." He rubbed the back of his head, feeling quite happy with himself, its not everyday he gets praised. 

Introducing Kline... The one eyed archer.



"It's just a shame I have to eliminate you. I would have loved to discuss your methods."  Shou's smiled faded and turned to a blank look as he stared at the one eyed man. "Um.. excuse... But maybe you didn't see what just happened there, what with your one eye. But uh, I just wooped those guy's-" Before he could finish his sentence, Kline drew the bow from his back and loosed and arrow at the young Shinobi. 

With a quick movement, Shou's sword rose up to the block it. However Kline used this opportunity to deftly dodge to the left and roll three times before loosing a second arrow, which found it's way into the teenage murderers left arm "GUAH!" Shou let out a groan as he gripped the arrow now lodged firmly in his arm. "The fuck...? How did he even do that...?" He wondered to himself. "It seems you are not adept at fighting those at long range. That is the downfall of having such a big bulky sword you know." 

"Yeah well... I guess some of us just have to deal with having big swords. It's a curse really you know, you can never find the right sheath." He smirked a bit, he always did enjoy his own jokes. "A perverse joke for a simple buffoon." Kline raised up his bow once more. "I won't be going easy on you any longer. I have seen your skill. I have seen you techniques. I understand your method of combat now." Those words... They lit a fire inside Shou. "You think you understand my methods huh?" His eyes grew serious, his grip tightening on his blade. 

"Alright... I'll be your huckleberry." Shou closed his eyes, letting everything drift away, all the birds, the cars, the people... Everything would drift away, till all he could hear was the breath of his opponent. He could hear the arrow knocking as it pulled back, the tension on the bow and the sudden whoosh of the air as the arrow was let free. With breakneck speed, Shou twisted his body and lifted the sword out of the ground to block the arrow. 

"I have to admit, you are skilled." Shou held onto that sword tighter... He hadn't met an opponent that had wounded him in a very long time. "It's going to take me a while to take you out." Shou dropped his blade and ripped the arrow from his arm, rolling onto the ground and throwing it as hard as he could at the archer. 

SHTING! 

Kline fired his arrow quick as lightning, countering Shou's arrow and with the same speed he knocked another arrow and fired it at the shinobi. The arrow struck it's target, piercing through his chest. "Guh..." POOF! A log appeared, "Woo! you almost got me!" It quickly dropped to the ground as Shou reappeared behind his sword. "You have quite a few tricks up your sleeve." "Yeah a few. I got about two more in me for sure." That wasn't untrue, he could use his mist technique to block the archers view then attack him from the shadows. "Heh... Brilliant idea." 

"Alright buddy... HERE COMES THE COUNTER ATTACK!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 21, 2015)

Nine till Five
Worst way to make a Livin'​

Fumo threw the coat over his shoulders preparing his commute to work, the television flickered in the background switching rapidly between channels by Misha's command. He could honestly say he was glad she came, living in the manor was hardly a life worth living. Empty rooms where dust gathered amongst ancient shelves, talk of ghosts stalking the halls at night, and better yet his old 'play room' the thought of which gave him the shudders.

Genji thought it relevant to pass this down a generation, when he permanently moved into his office it had been so long since he saw his adoptive father in the flesh. Sure a clone might visit from time to time but they held the depth of a potato, ah yes it was potato day how could he forget?

Potato day the day when children from all the land came to show off their potato's. How dull and infuriating it was to see teachers dumb the minds of creativity with such stupid and uninspired concepts of science. At their age he was making mechanical friends with which to keep him company, the good old days before he worked for a glorified arms dealer.

Already he was regretting the day ahead and hadn't set foot out the door!

"Misha I'll be back before dinner, see that you make yourself useful and work on Aegis in the meantime ok?"

Her hand shot up in the air as if to wave bye but instead he was greeted by two fingers that brought a smile to his grim face. "Get going dork." She snapped but the door had already slammed shut.

The approach to the trinity building was a easy but sluggish one, as a shinobi of Sunagakure strong winds had little meaning on the sea of sand, but the sand as they said got everywhere. He had already had several of his coats ruined by what could be described as a sand belt running at well over 300rpm and head gear was had been a booming economy in the region for a decade and was expected to stay that way for another.

Arriving to the security gate he looked into the pill box within which a lone guard sat very laissez-faire, in red and black uniform an rifle concealed beneath the table, the flag at half mast. Why? He had no idea.

He knocked at the window causing a stir a couple more and the guard was awake, with a glance to the clock. "Good morning." Fumo answered watching the guard approach, "Morning, you're here early it's half seven."

"Preparations need to be made ahead of today's science fair." Lip curling a mention of science fair, he seriously despised the whole thing but in Genji's own words, 'We have to appear as upstanding and caring organisation by investing in the community.'

It wasn't something he could contest thereby ensuring the potato day continued to be 'a thing'.

"Well then you'll forgive me if I asked for you're ID Sir?"

Fumo reached beneath his coat tugging gently at his work card holding it to the light. "Good enough?"

"Your missing afew bits and pieces..."

"What?"

He took one look at the card and frowned, the guard was right it wasn't his card. He cursed and saw the guard shrug, "Go on through I doubt Genji would be pleased if I denied you access on account of grabbing your assistants card."

"Going to be one of those days..."He uttered and pushed on eyes turned to the flag at half mast, he pondered for a moment as to why had something happened or was it simply the neglect of one of their guards?

Making his way to the office was arguably less comforting than the walk to the building, the elevator in lockdown on account of 032's escape forcing the descent to made via the staircase. Cinder block by cinder block he descended into the facility below, looking above the emergency bulkhead groaned under the weight of sand. "Should get that checked out."He uttered as he reached the solid iron bulkhead that served as the only way in and out of the facility besides of course the elevator.

To the side of the door was a mechanical device with a hole just large enough for the hand to fit under. He pulled up his sleeve and placed it within the machine holding steady for a moment as a series of needles pierced the skin. On a small display a wave length formed as it scanned through the system looking for a match, the bolts released and gears began to move raising the bulkhead.

Removing his hand he pulled the needles free throwing them into a disposal bin while he waited. "Atleast that's functional."He sighed placing his hands into his pockets glancing at the chakra wavelength that was displayed on screen. Moving on he entered a glass tunnel with explosive devices lining the superstructure, water swirled in the aquifer that lay outside with floodlights of the facility illuminating the void.

Leaving the tunnel he came to the scorched hall, finding a pack of Vanguard where a makeshift checkpoint had been established, "Another containment breach?" He asked who he presumed to be pack leader, a man or woman it was always hard to tell when it came to the crudely made Hyperion battle armour, "No sir." It responded plainly adding, "32 was located Bright is dealing with it now."

"Hmm..."Fumo turned away following a unmarked yellow line that ran the length of the hallway. A suitable guide in a maze of halls and maintance shafts. Finally he reached his workstation, a small facility separate from the main body of which he was thankful. Engineers and Science officers worked across the floor testing half a dozen different devices, he was quickly approached by one of his Team Managers about something as unimportant as the potato fair he had to wonder if he arrived early had they been here all night?

He took his desk for the morning leaning against the back of the chair he looked upwards into the bright light above blinding his senses to the world around him and focusing upon that single elusive string of code. It would be a long day that was for certain especially if Bright was involved!

With a shrug he rolled up his sleeves and focused upon the void of his screen, a single white block blinkered to the corner. Pressing a key it came to life with strings of code unreadable to one such as him coming to an eventual end...

/Username: 772707
/Password: Semblanc3 Alpha-O

Warning: You have logged in as O-Level personnel, thereby required to undergo additional security. Please input your security pass phrase, you have 60 seconds to comply.

BumpintheNight - Sequence THAC0 93 Contra.

Authentication Successful

Cancelling Response Team Scramble

System unlocked

ID: Fumo Kotaro
Security Clearance: O-Level
Position: Director (RnD)
Present Assignment: Containment Facility Omega - Black Sun Project
Latest Operational Report: 11/23 13:29:17

Connect 1.1.27.931.74
Connection Successful...

/run F: Systemfiles/core/PHANTOM.exe

The screen went blank for a brief moment being replaced with a Crimson Sphere orbited by two more, text began to fill the screen taking it's time before something readable cropped up.

>Welcome back, Director. You have 2 Urgent Alerts<

>Go on PHANTOM...

>Message #1 - Uhila (DOS) System Announcement - Please remind your staff to read the Dr. Bright rulings file. If I find out he is challenging PHANTOM to a winnable game of tic tac toe... It was three weeks until PHANTOM Conceded to a draw.

Furthermore I'll remind you Fumo Kotaro he is NOT to come into contact with anyone below the age of 18. Just because it's a "learning experience" doesn't mean anyone can come into contact with Bright. Thereby not to attend this years event. - Message Ends

Message #2 - Dr. Bright (DOE) Re: Dresscode - You're message regarding my Top Hat collection is deeply disturbing are we certain Uhila isn't being mind controlled by Cthullu?<

Fumo smirked as much as Bright freaked him out he made the work day that whole lot more interesting, granted his drain of funds for that chainsaw cannon of his was a pain in his backside.

> Bright, while we understand your top hat collection has 'tactical value' it is not exactly suitable to be wearing in a lab, especially around the other researchers and while it's entirely possible she is being mind controlled I seriously doubt it. How is the "chainsaw cannon" coming along?

Fumo casually pressed the enter key and turned back to the calendar on his wall in big red letters 'potato day' as if to remind him of the pointless science fair they were to attend.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 21, 2015)

*Nine till Five
Containment*​
> PHANTOM ?: How did 32 escape containment?

> Records indicate that the breach occurred at 2234 hours following standard testing procedures by Dr Okamoto, subject 2789 was introduced into the chamber prior to breach.

> PHANTOM ?: 2789

> PROFILE <
NAME: ████ ████████
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Clearance Level: D-Class
DOB: 09/05/██
Recovery Details: Homeless - Standard Recovery offered monetary and piratical gain in exchange for service to the Ishiyama Corporation.
Medical Report: Healthy
Mental Report: Nominal
DOD: N/A

Assignment: 2789 was assigned to Dr. Okamoto for testing of Object #32 on ██/██/██. Amendment: 2789 is remaining in active service for 3 Weeks as testing proceeds as normal - 12/11/CY

> PHANTOM ?: That report was amended yesterday, what is Dr Okamoto's status?

> DECEASED: 12/11/CY - 2238 Hours cause of death UNKNOWN awaiting results from post mortem

> PHANTOM Status: Containment Status

>>> CONTAINMENT <<<

00 - ████████████
01 - OPERATIONAL
02 - OPERATIONAL
03 - OPERATIONAL
04 - MAINTENANCE PROTOCOL
12 - ████████████
19 - OPERATIONAL
20 - MAINTENANCE COMPLETE
24 - OPERATIONAL
30 - OPERATIONAL
32 - BREACH DETECTED 2237 HOURS - TASK FORCE DEPLOYMENT 2240 HOURS
38 - OPERATIONAL

>>> REPORT ENDS <<<

/ACCESS 32

> ACCESS GRANTED
USER TRACED WORKSTATION: 209-A2/3

ACCESS LOG
2234 USER 209-C9/16
2240 PHANTOM (SYSTEM)
2251 USER 209-C9/16 - CONNECTION TERMINATED CROSS REFERENCE TRIGGER USER DECEASED
0702 USER 209-A2/3

/REPORT 12/11/CY

Reports
000 - CONTAINMENT PROTOCOLS ENGAGED
001 - GATEWAY OPENED AUTH: 209-C9/16
002 - GATEWAY CLOSED AUTH 209-C9/16
003 - DAMAGE REPORT - MAJOR BREACH DETECTED - CAUSE CHAKRA TYPE W
004 - AUTOMATED SCRAMBLE ORDER TO TASK FORCE "Orion"
>>> REPORT ENDS <<<

> Is this satisfactory?

> PHANTOM Update: Yes, can I have a update on Black Sun?

> Black Sun Project <
CORE SYSTEM: 3%
SECONDARY SYSTEMS: 2%
Fabrication: Pending - Matching material yet to be found
ETC: 30 Years, 465 DAYS

> PHANTOM Query: Are within the timescale provided by Lamba?

> No, latest structural reports by Task Force ORION suggest breach of 000 will occur in 20 Years 278 days, 16 hours

> Thanks

/Logout user

>>> CONNECTION TERMINATED <<<

"You ready, the car is waiting."

Fumo eyes shifted to the secretary stood in his doorway holding her clipboard close to her chest he nodded with a solemn silence pushing back from the desk grabbing his pistols and coat on the way out of his office. "Genji's earlier than I expected." He finally uttered as they ascended the mountainous stairs

"The CEO thought it prudent to pick you up now rather than later as to prepares for your visit to the science fair."

"Potato Fair you mean?"He groaned causing her to give him a cold stare, "I thought you above others cared about the progress of science and technology given the fact we are one of the leading organisations in the sector."

"Leading? That's because we are a glorified weapons dealer, you think all our dealings are legal? Atleast a quarter of our funding comes from the black markets another half is only 'technically' legal and the rest is national support from Sunagakure.

Genji has built a defence organisation that claims clarity, the buildings above are for that reason primarily glass allowing prying eyes to peer within and see our operations yet below in the aquifer that enables our very way of life in Sunagakure is a research facility dedicated to finding new ways of killing people. Ironic considering we are in a time of 'peace' that people are still willing to risk such developments."

"Not my place to say or claim to know anything about that but weapons can be as much a peacekeepers as traditional diplomacy."

"So claims Genji."Fumo shrugged their was little point in arguing and very much contradictory to his research, he developed new ways to kill people from pistols to WMD's such as the Shadowblade all because of that place...


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 21, 2015)

Path of Retribution
Two Birds, One Stone​

The stream ran heavy overflowed with rain water from the night before, hooves stampeding behind Tetsuya kept himself concealed beneath his heavy hooded cloak as the black mare pushed downwards down the mountain path, pulling her to the side of the path he sat motionless as armoured men charged beneath an all too familiar banner one which he would see burnt to the ground given the chance.

The thundering echoed deep into the fields below, and even beyond that into his home the village of Tomari where the competition was to be held. He knew his 'friend' well enough to know he would be in attendance no doubt to prove rebuke those who believed to be experts in the art. It left him to wonder if god had presented him this opportunity as the priest had claimed, a chance at glorious retribution or if it would become yet another missed opportunity one that would haunt him to the ends of the earth and beyond for in that village his blood resided, the one who had sold him into the Chosokabe family.

"Two birds with one stone"He uttered in silence pulling back into the centre of the road as the patrol had passed. They knew not what they were looking for that much as obvious by their lack of interest in the boy besides the road, or perhaps his brother had simply forgotten? What did it matter so long as his blood flowed into the streets, so long as all remembered the day he earned his vengeance.

Tetsuya dismounted the mare passing a few ryo over to the stable master, "Here for the competition?" The man asked at some pathetic attempt to start a conversation, "Yes." He groaned turning to the door without so much as a glance to the stable master who seemed unnerved by the reaction, "Wish you luck kid with the lord..."

"Thank you."He sneered shutting the door behind him stepping out into the streets on his own two feet was a relief beyond imagine true enough the mare and padded saddle served their purpose well enough but having spent three days on the mount disturbed him greatly, he was a hunter ultimately and horses were heavy bulky animals that revealed their position far too often to be of any use.

The streets were busy considering the conditions within which the people worked and toiled, he half expected them to be on their final legs but many seemed merry beneath the banner of their lord. Renewed by his presence such was the strength and resolve of a Samurai a title he had yet to attain instead of leading he was led a lowly Yashigaru but he learned patience and their was such rush to attain the title he so desperately desired.

Many clutched babes to their chests, others peddled and traded while their were the few preachers who claimed to know of false gods but he paid them no heed this wasn't a mission of spreading the one true belief but instead enacting the will placed upon by the gods. He reached a familiar step it was smaller than he remembered, knocking on the door lightly he was greeted by a woman giving her soft smile, "Morning Lady Oshiro, I am a representative of Lord Chosokabe who requests to speak with your husband."

He stood one hand concealed beneath the cloak another leaning on the frame of the door eyes concealed from view by the dipped hood as means to conceal his true nature should she even recognise her own son after so many years. He noted the bruise on her arm, "Got that in the fields?" He asked motioning with his head.

She quickly pulled her sleeve and nodded, "Yes sir, he is out at the moment seeing that the crops aren't ruined by this dreadful rain."

"Ah I see, not at the local Izakaya then?"

"No."She responded adding, "If that is all Sir?"

"Tetsuya. Thank you for your time I'll go look for him." He stepped back with a bow of his head pushing a bag of coin into her hands, "What... what is this for?" She asked

"Compensation."He returned and left the porch leading back out onto the streets she looked at him confused but didn't question coin was hard to comeby in the farmlands and many traded with goods and raw materials besides she had told all he needed to know and compliance was worth reward. Although she tried to conceal it his next stop brought him to the Izakaya where he perched himself upon the balcony sake in hand offering prayer while he awaited his prey.

It wasn't long into the night before he took note of the drunken fool in a stupor of hard night on the ale, sadly this wasn't the best of conditions within which to strike guards patrolled the streets and many more civilians were still amongst them some like him others hard working returning home from the fields. Just a matter of trailing him until an opportunity presented itself and that was hardly difficult in a place like this, side streets and empty allies plagued the district providing ample places within which to ambush his father.

Wasn't long after that the man had foolishly taken a short-cut through the narrows at which point a crimson arrow struck his ankle pinning him to the ground with a half muffled scream, was he that drunk?

Hoping down from his perch he descended into the alley below bow in hand looking to the man, punching him square in the face revealing the leather gauntlet embedded within a star shaped ruby. The blow knocking him the muddied street trembling the man turned to see his attacker and asked, "whfat are udoing?!"

Unimpressed Tetsuya pulled his hood back causing the man to scramble to his feet as the arrow disintegrated into the winds forming small embers of light. "Tetsuya?" The lights gathering back into the bow as he pulled back the string once more, "Will you repent for past sins father?"

"Past sins? What ar-ghhhh" The arrow pierced flesh and bone striking his arm, "You sold me into the service of the Chosokabe, the source of all my pain."

"Chosokabe? No I... we gave you a chance at better life."

"Better life... Then you think foolishly, you sold me to pay off your debt to the Lord."

"It was my hope-" Another arrow was released the string rung volumes escaping air could to be heard his father arms wrapped around his neck hopelessly trying to stem the flow of blood that stained his ale stained rags. "Your hope was my burden. Whatever your intentions it does not redeem the action taken. Drain like the pig that you are, father you are unworthy of tribute to the lord."


----------



## Hollow (Nov 21, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess I*

?Thank you so much for giving us a hand Tora-chan,? Junpei Shinohara thanked the woman standing near the stove, a pan in her hand as she periodically threw up its insides. Very few people are aware that Tora Arashi is actually a pretty good cook since the woman ever rarely did do, the only times she would actually use her cooking skills were the rare days Junpei and Hanako asked her to give a hand around the restaurant?s kitchen.

?What?s up with Yuuko anyway,? she asked. Hanako was out, talking with some of the costumers and busily taking orders. But the girl who would usually be in Tora?s place right now was lying on the couch in the living room, eating a kitkat and reading one of her trashy romance novels in her pajamas. Not that it was rare to see the girl like that, but usually during the night, not when the restaurant was busy and in need of a hand or two. ?Should I go beat her up??

?Oh dear, no?? Hanako replied herself, coming in for the new order. ?Yuuko-chan?s been like this for a couple of days now. I think she couldn?t convince Haru-sensei to give her a higher ranked mission again.?

Tora scratched the back of her neck before she dumped the fried rice she had been working on to a plate and handed it over to Hanako, so she could deliver the food safely after arranging it to look pretty. ?She doesn?t really like showing it bothers her but she always gets like this after reporting one of her missions.?

As the grandmother of the house left once again, Tora wiped her hands on her apron and leaned in against the counter for a small break before working on the next order. ?Doesn?t it bother you that Yuuko?s not getting any higher missions??

Looking up from the quiche he was working on, Junpei seemed to need to think for a couple of seconds before he actually answered. ?Of course we feel bad for her but we?re also happy that she?s not getting sent on anything more dangerous than mowing grass or painting fences,? he explained before going back to his food, leaving Tora frowning as she considered what she could do for her little prot?g?. She knew that Haru wasn?t just being unfair, he was looking out for the girl and would send her on a tougher mission the moment she actually got ready for it but?at this rate, she?d never be ready. Pulling a folded piece of paper from her back pocket, the details of her latest assigned mission, she reread it and smirked.

Just this once, she?d give Yuuko-chan a small push in the right direction.

♥♣♦♠

Not even a week had passed since her disastrous attempt at convincing Haru to give her permission to go on a C-rank, but Yuuko somehow found herself standing as tense as ever in front of his desk again. The blond was looking down at a file, looking incredibly frustrated at something. Then, he shrugged, apparently giving up on whatever he had been thinking, and threw the file at her. ?Tora has especially requested you for this mission,? he explained simply and his eyes shifted to his laptop, signifying her dismissal.

Surprised, Yuuko almost dropped the single sheet of paper but quickly composed herself as she peeked at the mission?s ranked, her heart beating wildly with hope.

_D-Rank._

Her shoulders fell as she sighed. ?Who asks for a specific person on a D-rank?? she mumbled, disheartened. 

Just as she was about to turn and leave to find her mentor and ask why she suddenly found it necessary to ask her favors through missions or if this was just a new way of messing with her, Haru stopped her. ?Yuuko.? The girl in question turned back to peek at the guy who had once been her sensei. He was quiet for a moment, looking as if his next words were going to be unpleasant. ?Don?t let your eagerness to do something take over your mind. You?re not the kind of girl who would act before thinking.?

Yuuko?s eyes narrowed but, instead of answering, she just left.​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 21, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess II*

?What?? Yuuko asked, her eyes wide as she stared at her mentor.

?You heard me,? the woman remarked nonchalantly, taking a lollipop out of her pocket before removing the wrapper and sticking it inside her mouth. ?You?re supposed to find yourself a team and go to the Pillar Island and deal with their crap for me.?

The Genin stood baffled for a few minutes before she forced a laugh out. ?You can?t be serious,? she said before turning, ready to go home, get over herself and actually give her grandparents a hand in the restaurant that day. ?I?m going home.? 

She would have if Tora didn?t suddenly pull her by the collar of her shirt, their noses almost touching. ?Listen, you ungrateful little bitch,? she spit out, glaring right into Yuuko?s eyes. ?You?re eager to go on a mission that?s not just doing stupid shit for lazy bastards.?

?You?re girlfriend was the last to hire me,? Yuuko remarked.

?And I,? Tora pressed on. ?Am eager to go spend a week alone with Setsu. So you?re going to accept this little mission, you?re going to find yourself a little team and you?re going to come back in a week with excellent results that will put little Haru in a corner. Understood??

_Perfectly._

In fact, she understood so well, Yuuko found herself in a boat that would take her to the mission?s location two days later. Tora hadn?t told her any details about the mission (somehow, she doubted the woman even cared), but she figured the woman would never send her on anything that would actually be life threatening?yet Haru?s words rung clear inside her head and she couldn?t just discard his advice. As rocky as their relationship was, he was always looking out for her.

Still, she had filed the request for team mates, surprised when the shinobi in charge took care of it without asking anymore questions. Was it normal for Genin to ask help for D-ranks? Were her peers really usually so lazy?
?We?re here missy,? the captain informed her and she quickly got off the boat with a thankful nod. The island didn?t appear to be lived in as, besides the wooden deck that welcomed her to land, there was no other buildings. ?The village is deeper within, just follow the path right there and you?ll get there in a couple of hours.?

?Thanks!? Yuuko grinned at the old man before looking around for a place to sit and take out her cell phone. These were the coordinates she had given her unknown team mates so she was probably the first one to arrive. Putting the trinket away, she looked around, eager to explore a place she had never been to before but not wanting to go far in case someone shows up and she?s not there.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2015)

The lazy morning of a lazy man​
_In this world there are many types of people, each one with their own characteristic personality and identity. Now if you were to want to know how to classify them all most would say that it?s impossible and I do agree with that, calssifying people is impossible to begin with since onw would have to know them to actually be able to put some tag on them. That?s precisely why humans started to classify each other by their core qualities and after a long ass and useless analysis someone came up with a few words that would completely describe any person allowing them to enter in such categories. A complete and utterly pain in the ass if you ask me.

The Genius and  The Loser.

The Hardworker and The Idler.

Now where is it that I fall? the answer should be easy for you to understand._
---------------------------------

"Storm-kun, storm-kun. You?re gonna be late~"

That voice, just so you know I had no intention on waking up but, I can?t just allow this person to see my bad side. I slowly open my eyes, and the slight glimpse of light I manage to take makes my head hurt a little. I?m grateful she is out of the window blocking the sun otherwise I would be blind right now."Seriously, you can just sleep anywhere huh?"well, considering that I?m pretty much sleeping by hanging from the ceiling like a bat, I would definitely nod to that statement.

"Umi, what are you doing here? More like why are you outside my window?"I ask while lazily cutting off the rope, supposedly  I was gonna train last night but before I woudl even start I decided to take a short nap which, by looking at the clock, took only foutee hours...too little in my opinion."And stop calling me _Storm_." I say that while stretching a bit. 

"I only came to see if you were home, and I won?t stop  that?s what your name means anyway."

Ugh, she is such a pain. I don?t plan on arguing, it would be a waste of energy. By the way if you wonder who this is, her name is Umi Ashimaga she is just a normal resident of The Small Three were I am currently stationed as to why I am here well...I was sleeping when I was told the reason but It?s not really important. Just so you know, this woman ha sno importance to me or my story, neither to my personality, she is just one more person I met so don?t expect much from her since the chances of her name arising again after this is almost null. The fact that I date dher a couple of times still remains tho.

"So, weren?t you supposed to be busy? Like with training?"

"Training? You talk as if you didn?t know the most basic thing about me. You see..."

"Here you go."

"I don't do anything, I don't have to. What I have to do, I do it quickly."

"You?re like a kid, you know?"

"Anyway, wanna come in? Making breakfast looks like a real pain."

She sighs at this but accepts anyway. You can?t blame me, if she hand?t come there were small chances of the situation actually forcing me to cook by myself. 

---------------------------------
_So after this little scene here?s the question.

In which category am I? 

If you are like me, you won?t even bother in thinking and just go somewhere else._


----------



## Hollow (Nov 21, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku*

Yuuko honestly didn’t know if she was the right person to join this mission. An entire new shinobi was replacing Haru in the Genin section the last week so she wasn’t about to just turn away the opportunity to go on a higher ranked quest. However, the Genin had to admit, if even towards herself, that she was getting herself into something she probably wouldn’t be able to handle later. The fact that she was placed with her friend, Kentarou, and they had another team mate who looked pretty reliable allowed her to relax a little bit.

But what was she to do if the need to fight came and she froze? 

Choosing to push away such negative thoughts, Yuuko laughed at their new friend’s suggestion and shook her head. “No, we’re nothing like that,” she explained honestly, blushing just a little bit as she looked the other way. It had been fun to tease Kentarou about his trademark words. 

Yuuko took the opportunity to assess the third member of their team as she introduced herself, she was a beautiful girl with a somewhat blunt but friendly and talkative. She liked her almost instantaneously. “You don’t like your name, Hisako-chan?” Yuuko asked curiously, closing the distance between them both with a welcoming smile. “I’m Yuuko Shinohara. We come from Kumogakure, where are you from?”

“I’m going to come forward and face the elephant in the room,” the genin spoke with determination. “This mission isn’t easy. No bodyguard duty is without conflict.” Not that her expertise on said jobs was big but she had babysat a few kids and a cat before. “That said, it’s not as if the man we’ve been tasked to grab a hold of is an innocent merchant. I wonder if he’ll actually accept coming with us to accept his judgement…”

As she was mumbling, Yuuko shut herself up and nodded at both her team mates. “I don’t know if the two men after Jintaku are working together but let’s not underestimate either of them under any circumstance. If we have to f-f-f-f-fi…f-fig…” The girl begin to stutter, her face getting alarmingly paler by the second as it was obvious she was having a small nervous breakdown. Kentarou suddenly hit her on the back and she slapped herself on the cheeks with both hands. “Fight! Right.”

“I think we all agree,” she continued as if nothing at all had happened. “That the first thing is tracking down Jintaku. If we can get to him first and take him to his clan without the enemies even noticing, it would be perfect.”

“That said,” Yuuko continued, looking around at the village they were currently in with a troublesome expression. “Although the standard procedure for these kind of situations would be to split up, I don't think we should do that," she admitted, pulling at the tips of her hair nervously. "Let's not make it obvious we're searching for him."
​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_The Start of Something_

Juubun remained silent as Furi pulled him up by the back of his jacket until he could stand on his two feet. It would seem as if Furi had been holding back in this fight even more than Juubun had assumed, but in doing so she made herself susceptible to attacks that she shouldn?t have ever been hit with in the first place. Both the Shinobi and Kunoichi were wet, muddy, bleeding, and tired. ?So.? Furi said. ?How was it for you, your first fight that is.?

?Painful.? Came the response. 

?Haha, sorry about that. I know I said I?d hold back, but that doesn?t mean I?d let you win.? The Kunoichi said with a smile. A silence lingered until finally she frowned. ?What happens next??

?I don?t know.? The green haired Shinobi replied. 

?So are we? Friends now?? 

Juubun shrugged. ?I suppose.? Once more, the training ground was filled with silence. There was only the sound of rain. 

?You know.? Once again it was Furi who broke the silence and kept the conversation going. ?It?s hard to read you. Whenever someone isn?t yelling or kicking your ass, you look completely bored. Don?t even get me started on the way you speak. What?s up with all the deadpan??

?I?m not like that intentionally.? The young Fūma explained. ?If you want to know how I feel, just ask.?

Furi crossed her arms. ?Okay, Juu Juu. How are you feeling??

?I'm not sure.?

?Please tell me that was your attempt at humor.? She said as she uncrossed her arms, and then used one of her hands to pull on her bangs. It would seem as if she would do this whenever she was frustrated. 

?It wasn?t.? 

?Geez. How is this going to work?? She let go of her bangs.

?What do you mean?? Juubun asked.

?Our friendship. We?re completely different people.? She paused momentarily to sit down on the muddy ground. ?I had no friends growing up, and you said you never had friends either. That?s the only reason we?re here together right now. I was lonely, and thought ?hey let me befriend this lonely kid so I won?t be lonely?.? Furi proceeded to lay down on the ground, unconcerned about the mud seeing as she was already covered in it. ?We wouldn?t even be friends if it weren?t for the fact that the two of us are lonely losers.?

There was a moment of silence after Furi had said what she said. ?Agreed.? Juubun replied with his usual emotionless tone. ?But let?s not dwell on that.? The young Shinobi followed suit and laid on the muddy ground, his feet facing Furi?s feet. ?I know how I feel now.?

?Huh??

?I feel happy.? He paused to see if Furi would say anything, and when she did not he decided to continue. ?I feel happy to have a friend now. I haven?t felt happy in a while. While it?s true we?re not compatible, at least we aren?t alone. Let?s make this friendship work.?

?J-Juu Juu?? The Kunoichi said surprised. ?That speech was beautiful? Or at least it would?ve been had you actually had some semblance of emotion in your voice.? She proceeded to stand up, seemingly better. ?Okay, let?s make this friendship work. We?ll commemorate this friendship with a selfie. Get up.?

Juubun complied. Getting up, he asked a question. ?What?s a selfie??

The blue haired girl pulled out her smart phone. ?It?s something I judge others for doing even though I do it myself. Come closer.?

Without saying anything Juubun got closer. He could see himself and Furi on her phone screen. ?We?re going to take a picture??

?Yep, smile.?

??? Juubun grinned.

?On second thought? Don?t smile. That?s just terrifying.? Juubun?s expression returned to normal. Furi smiled while pressing a button on her screen, and the picture was taken. ?Great, we both look like shit.? After all, the two teens had just had a vigorous battle in the rain and were both covered in mud. 

?The rain stopped.? 

?Hmm? Oh, I didn?t even notice. Hey, maybe this is a good sign.? Furi smiled warmly. The Kunoichi then noticed that the Shinobi?s eyes were focused on the picture. ?Oh, you want a closer look?? She handed him her phone.

Juubun brought the screen closer to his face. ?I?ve never had a picture taken of me before.? 

?What!? Juubun grimaced a bit. ?S-Sorry, I mean what? That?s crazy; my parents took lots of pictures of me growing up.?  She then smiled again. ?It?s kind of funny. Today you had your first battle, your first picture, and your first friend.? 

??Yeah.? A small silence followed his reply. 

?Juu Juu, look.? Furi pointed at the sky. ?A rainbow."  Juubun turned his head to look at it, and it was breathtaking. It was amazing how despite the fact he had spent a year in the Rain Village, this was the first rainbow he had seen.  ?Give me back my phone; I need to take a picture of this.? Furi snatched the smart phone from his hands and proceeded to point it towards the rainbow, and quickly took the picture. ?Crap, I forgot to switch to front camera.? Juubun smiled. ?Guh, Juubun your smile is so creepy. We need to work on that.? 

Finally, Juubun had a friend.


----------



## Hero (Nov 21, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Pillar Island
Part 1












_
The cherry blossom represents the  fragility & 
the beauty of life.  It's a reminder that life is 
almost  overwhelmingly beautiful but that  it
 is also tragically short_
____________________

The blossoms were unusually lovely this time of year for Pillar Island. There were none of the  scarlet-and-white-striped curtains that were set up among the blossoming  trees so invariably that one has to come to think of them as the attire  of cherry blossoms; there were no bustling tea-stalls, no holiday crowds  of flower-viewers, no one hawking balloons and toy windmills; instead  there were only the cherry trees blossoming undisturbed among the  evergreens, making one feel as though they were seeing the naked bodies of  the blossoms. Nature's free bounty and useless extravagance had never  appeared so fantastically beautiful as it did this spring.

A decadent gold  lamp swung high, shedding its light through amber-hued crystal, while the floor  below was carpeted with the thickest velvet pile, the design being pale  purple pansies on a darker ground of the same almost neutral tint. A  specimen of everything beautiful, rare and costly seemed to have found  its way into this one room, from the exquisitely wrought ivory figure of  a Psyche on her pedestal, to the tall vase of Iwagakure crystal which  held lightly up to view, dozens of magnificent roses that seemed born of  full midsummer, though as yet in the capricious Pillar Island climate, it was  scarcely spring.

Everything was perfect. Except, except the glaring fact that the Princess of Pillar Island was missing. Inside the lavishly decorated room, a the king was pacing back and forth hastily, lamenting over the the perceived death of his daughter. Aids to the king were not handling the situation any better, members of his staff lie on the ground unconscious, unable to cope with the reality that their princess could have her throat slashed any second by barbarians. Sitting crossed legged in a regally furbished chair,  a orange haired teen was massaging her temples, doing the best that she could to remain calm. These people were looking to her for guidance and she would not be doing anyone any favors if she could not keep her shit under wraps.

Fuyuka Hatekeda was assigned to Pillar Island by one of the Hokage's staff members in order to find the princess immediately so the upcoming festival could commence as it did every year about this time. What this consisted of was seeing how long could she lie to the public until she either found the princess alive or somehow covering up the princess' death and convincing the public that the festivals this year will take place without the princess because she has fallen "ill" or was going through puberty and experiencing her first period. The latter seemed like a more viable option to shut people up for a period of time if the situation escalated to the worse possible scenario. No one ever wants to hear about bleeding vaginas, that was a fact. 

Besides the royal family completely flipping out, the situation was completely contained and thankfully ninja were already on their way to Pillar Island to complete the mission. Since secrecy was of the utmost importance, Fuyuka made certain that when she filled out the necessary documents for a mission request, she listed Pillar Island as a meager D rank, that way it would not garner any press attention. Part of her was concerned for the unsuspecting genin partaking in this suicide mission by their standards, but at the same time, she was doing her job and only she knew how to handle it most effectively. If the Hokage didn't think she could handle this mission alone, he wouldn't have allowed her to do so. The Kyo administration saw something special in Fuyuka and it made her colleagues who were also participating in the same program hate her immensely. However Fuyuka couldn't care less because she didn't come to make friends.

At this point the King had moved on from frantic pacing and moved on to shrill shrieks and sobs. Fuyuka immediately jumped from her seat and seized the man by his shoulders and shook his furiously. "Hey, King Kazetani! I'm going to need you to remain calm because you're making my job a hell of a lot more difficult." Fuyuka said sternly looking straight into his eyes. "You see these people in this room," she swung her arm indicating the other bodies in the room still operating in full panic mode, "They are look to you for leadership. Now I know what you are going to tell me, you're going to say leadership is about power for the sake of power. Well, that's not true  leadership. Instead it deals with modeling behavior you want others to  have. Not an easy task I know, especially not with your daughter, the princess in danger. You can't make  other people feel anything, or think anything; you can only try to teach  them what you want them to feel and think and why you think they should  act accordingly. This panic, has to stop and you must be the calm and level headed king your aids and the general population need. Got it?" Fuyuka finished glancing over every inch of his face with an empathetic glare. The man took in a deep breath and exhaled it before collapsing to the floor in a ball, crying. Fuyuka reached down and rubbed his back. "There, there, I know you'll be _done_ sobbing when I get back because it's been handled."

Getting up from her crouched position next to the King, Fuyuka walked outside of the room and checked any missed messages she had. She had received one text from the docker saying the shinobi who were assigned to the mission had arrived. Fuyuka smiled. This was news she needed to hear. Straightening up her jacket and fixing her hair, Fuyuka walked down the stairwell to greet the ninja she recruited who would be arriving very shortly.​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2015)

Shou Mashima is... Not looking to great.

With a flurry of Hand-signs Shou expelled a great amount of mist from his mouth. "Hiding in the mist! How do you like that!" He let out a proud chuckle and placed his hands on his hips, puffing out his chest. Though it wasn't as if the archer could even see him right now. No... Shou was invisible and able to start his counter offensive now! "Hmph." Kline wiped the hair from his eye and continued to look on, unimpressed. "A smoke screen is it?" 

He lazilly reached back and grabbed another arrow. "To those scum this may be seen as an impressive technique. But it has one great downfall." Kline pulled back on his arrow, the tip of which had a tag wrapped around it. "Enough force and you can depart even the densest fog." The arrow flew true, headed to the center of the thick mist. "Damn it!" Shou rolled out of the way to avoid the arrow. "He nearly got me there. Good thing I learned silent killing!" The red haired ninja chuckled a little... 

But there was a strange sound, the sound of something burning. "Oh... oh come on..." He quickly started to dart out of the mist, but he was unable to avoid the blast in time. BOOM! The explosion shook the ground and sent Shou flying a few yards through the air. THUD! He landed on the ground with great force and rolled right into a tree. "Ok... Ok... time out..." He shook his head, getting onto all fours. "I just... break time ok?" He raised his hand up, signaling for the break.

"There are no breaks." SHINK! Another arrow is loosed at the young gennin. "You're really..." Shou pushed off the ground and leaped backward to avoid the shot, "STARTING TO PISS ME OFF!" His arm was bleeding, his back was singed, nothing too severe, luckily his sword had absorbed most of the force and heat. "Good. But you know, I've been given a special made quiver from my boss. It houses a special seal that can contain over one hundred arrows. I've fired nearly seven. I've hit you twice, you haven't landed a single blow." 

Kline smiled every so slightly. "By my calculations, by the time i run out of arrows... You'll be on deaths door." He war right, Shou knew he was right; but he didn't have to like it. "What do i do... What do i do...." The thought consumed Shou, he had never been pushed back like this. He'd never been made to feel like he was the toy in another cats game. His heart was racing, was it fear? Was this what being afraid felt like? 

"No..." Shou grinned, "This is excitement." His body was burning, like a fire had been ignited directly inside his soul. He could feel the heat running through him from tip to tip. It was a burning desire to see this through to the end. "This is the first time I've ever been backed into a corner... And that is making my blood rush..." He could feel his chakra reacting to his blood-lust. "Hehehe... Alright! Look's like I can stop holding back!"

He gripped the handle of his sword and charged in, "Fool!" Kline grabbed and arrow and began to fire. Shou threw his sword in front of him and blocked the first shot. Kline rolled to the side and began to fire again, Shou dug his sword into the ground and used the force to spin him around, ripping it from the ground once he was done. Kline fired another shot, quickly followed by a second arrow. 

Shou swung his sword around and knocked both out of the air. "Goodbye." Both arrows began to light up as the tags wrapped around them activated and BOOM! Another explosion! "I got you this time." Kline smirked. "NOT QUITE!" Shou shouts from above, "What!?" Kline leaped backward as the ninja's massive blade crashed into the ground, cracking it as it impacted. "Substitution." Shou grinned, "Now it looks like you're in my field." With that, Shou leaped into the air, letting his hands stay on the sword handle, he then flipped his body and used the force to free the sword from the ground. 

With the built up force he swung downward, Kline leaped to the side narrowly avoiding the attack. "You're too slow with that massive sword!" The archer fired an arrow directly into Shou's right arm. piercing through his forearm and leaving the arrow sticking halfway out on both ends. "THAT'S IT!" Shou screams, ripping the sword from the ground. "GrrraaaaaH!!!!" His chakra enveloped him for a moment, as it concentrated into his left arm. "FUCKING DIE!" Shou swung the blade around as hard as he could. 

Kline attempted to dodge, but the blade caught his stomach and slashed him. "Guh... I couldn't get out of the way fully..." He grabbed his stomach as it began to bleed. "You pushed me. You pushed me harder then I've been pushed." Shou slung his blade over his shoulder. "I give you credit for that. But you won't be doing it again." Kline smirked as he hunched over his own wound. "So Is this where you kill me?" He asked. "Yes." Shou responded quickly and sincerely. 

"Very well then... I face my death... Hrgh... with honor." Kline dropped down to one knee and lay his head out. "Goodbye." Shou's blade swung downward, severing the archers head from his neck. "Most men would have continued to fight or begged for their lives. I respect you for knowing when it's your loss." Shou ripped the arrow from his arm and searched through the mans pockets. "Kline huh?" He looked down at the archer. "I'll remember that."


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
Prologue 
Naomi Minami​
I was always an actress...​
From the time that I was born I was forced to play a role. A role that was written for me before I even took a breath outside of the womb. And I played it well, I played it with such heart that the role grew on me. I was a daughter, I was a girlfriend, and I was a slut and a prude, all at the same time in some cases. However, all the roles I played, all the stages I stood on I always wondered, what would happen if I gave up the acting role. If I was someone that was screaming down in the deep pool in my heart, what if I played her. The woman that wasn?t just a daughter or a girlfriend. What if I became more than those supporting roles?

Well world, in all your dark wonders, this is me! This is the woman I truly am!

I raised my hands out to the dark sky, the cold air brushed against my skin. The stars didn?t see my wonderful acting, but I know they could hear my screams. I let my hands down and smiled as I looked up at the sky, I only had one person as an audience, but even if it was just one. I could give them one last show, the roof was my stage, and a girl with a dark heart was the main character. No supporting, no director, no different takes, no it was just me. A one woman show!

_?GET READY! FOR THE ACT OF A LIFE TIME!? _I screamed out to the world

_*?Shut up you crazy bitch!? *_​
A man passing by with his girlfriend attached so tightly to his arm sneered as he looked up at me. A working man that probably had a family, a wife that was waiting at home, and two loving kids that called him dad when he comes in the door. Though the woman on his shoulders didn?t look like the wife type at all, maybe because of how loud her makeup was or the simple fact that she was wearing the same school uniform as me. Maybe she noticed that when she saw me and that was why she ushered him along pulling him away.

But what kind of actress would I be if I didn?t keep their attention?​
_?I?M TIRED!? _I screamed out to the night, the best type of role is the role that was close to your heart, and what role was closest to me than the role that I was too scared to play. The man stopped as he looked up at me, the girl pouted and hid behind his arm,_ ?I?M SO TIRED!?_

_*?WE ARE ALL TIRED WHAT MAKES YOU SPECIAL?!?*_ He yelled back, and I smiled as I thought about it.

_?Nothing?.? _​
I stepped on the edge of the building that was on. A small mom and pop store I loved to visit during my times as an actress. They knew me as the girlfriend and daughter, they even had a special role carved out for me, and that was friend, but most importantly, replacement. 

*?What?! Hey! What are you doing??* He finally yelled,* ?Hey what are you doing?!? *

_?I?m tired?.? _I finally cried out, _?I just so tired?.Of everything??_

_?I?m so tired of acting??_​
*?Hey!? *The girl must have finally connected the dots and she let go of the man?s arm, she hit his shoulders, *?Call the police!?*

*?I?m coming up!?​*
I smiled,_ ?Then I?m coming down??_​_________________​The city life drowned out the piercing scream and the sound of a body hitting the ground pavement. However the piercing sirens were the only thing that could ever cut through the loud city. However, life went on, people went about their night without even knowing what happened. Though two people sitting on marble white chairs and in between them was a small white marble table. 

?I didn?t think she would actually jump!? The woman with an old Victorian style mask laughed, ?Oh my, she was a good play toy just like you guessed it.?

The bright red Victorian masked covered her cheeks, but it couldn?t cover her sleek black hair and piercing blue eyes as she looked over to the man with the wolf mask.

?Ah, what did I say? Pay up~? He purred but grabbed a bottle of white wine and poured it in her glass, ?Though I am a good sport and it could have possibly went both ways.?

?It?s always a misfire when people wish for hearing others thoughts. They end up killing themselves or they kill the people around them.?​
She smiled at him and took the glass, ?We should do this again soon~?

?I think so too~?​


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
1. 
Naomi Minami

?Hey, Naomi!?

?Naomi!!?​
Naomi jumped at the sound of her name, as three other girls surrounded her desk. She blushed a bit before turning away from them. How long was she out this time? She looked over at the clock, class was over? When did that happen? Did she even take notes?  Naomi looked down at her notebook and saw her handwriting deteriorate over the lecture. Something about how the different types of kunai?s can serve in different types of battles, the weight, and more stupid stuff. Naomi finally looked at the girls, what were their names again?

?Yes?? She finally answered them, ?I?m sorry, I was out of it.?
She smiled weakly before closing her notebook.

?No problem, you always do that thing right?? One of the girls with blue hair laughed, ?I wish I could do that too!?

Naomi lips pressed together, it wasn?t necessarily a good thing, but she forced a smile. 

?Yeah, goodness such a lucky trait. Just zone out and predict the next thing, you are pretty accurate too when it comes to writing right Naomi?? the pink haired girl chimed in, ?So cool~?

?She doesn?t even need to go out in the field.?  The girl with the short purple hair mused. There it was, that back handed compliment. 

?Oh yeah, Naomi doesn?t need to do field work! Her trait allows her to support from home. Lucky Naomi.?

There no reason for her to go into the field, ?Lucky Naomi!?

She didn?t development her trait to work like that. It just happened, if she could go out in the field she would have.

_Don?t kid yourself, you don?t want to._ A voice deep inside of her retorted at the thought. _Why go out there and get killed?_​
Naomi looked away before nodding her head, ?What was it you needed me for??  

She directed their attention back to what they were previously calling her out for. She watched as all of their faces dropped in shock that they forgot something so important to them. However, it was always the case, they would lose themselves in teasing her and then forget what they actually had to say. It was actually annoying reminding them every five seconds to try to recall what they wanted to say

?Ah yeah! Did you get the mass text?!? The purple haired girl slammed her hands down on the table, ?I can?t believe it!?

Naomi gave them a questioning look before reaching down into her bag and pulling out her cellphone.

?Naomi out of all the times you don?t have your cellphone on, this is the most important time!? Naomi turned on her phone and gave it a second to loud up before the notification sound went off. It was a text from?.

Some numbers she didn?t even know? The school? Shizuku?

_How did she even get her number?_​
The notification of new messages drowned out the old ones, and before she knew it she was looking at a mass text from the school. 

______

_We have regretfully informed a passing of one of our upper classman Shizuku Takashi. We hope you keep the parents of Shizuku Takashi and the rest of Takashi in your prayers, and that we are holding grief counselors for those who need it. We also wish to extend our hand to students that feel lost and afraid, and remind them that no matter what you aren?t alone. 

-The Entire University Staff_

________​
?Shizuku?committed suicide?? Naomi looked up from her phone to the three girls, ?The upperclassman Shizuku??

The pink haired girl frowned and nodded her head, ?I heard this morning from the news, but the creepy part is the text??

?The text?? Naomi questioned​
?The text from Shizuku! Everyone has them, the school is writing it off as a bad prank, but?.It?s still creepy that someone did that!? Naomi looked over at the girl with the cotton candy blue hair shivered, ?Like it?s completely horrible!?

?Sick even.? The purple haired girl chimed in before looking at Naomi, ?Though do you want to go to one of those grief counselors??

?Since you knew Shizuku.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
The spores of tension propagated through the air as the wind whistled through the battlefield. Kirei ?King? Kazama had literally been pulled down to earth with the lynchpin of his offensive skill-set neutralized by the bizarre attack of one of Jintaku?s higher-class bodyguards.


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
2.
Naomi Minami​
Shizuku Takashi was a beautiful woman and someone that most of the students in the Support Field looked up to. She was strong and she was graceful, and always had an opening hand to everyone. When she laughed it was almost contagious or so Naomi heard. She knew Shizuku, she worked with Shizuku in some cases, but would she considered her close? 

_No way?._​
Naomi flipped through most of her messages, scrolling down the millions of text messages that she had. Some from her mom, asking her to call her when she got the chance, and relying the news of Shizuku?s death.  Some from unknown phone numbers because of the mass text that the school did, but one of the messages interested her. The one the pinked haired girl told her, the one from Shizuku. Almost as if the world willed upon it, she stopped scrolling as she saw Shizuku name pop up on the recent message list.

Naomi looked around her, she was supposed to be going to the grief counselors for help, but she didn?t need it, because as much as she didn?t really want to admit it.

_Why should I care for a dead girl? _The voice in her head sneered._ Especially one I don?t really know._​
She leaned against the window in the hall as she opened the message.

________​
_Naomi, such a pretty name for dull girl. I really was excited when I first met you. A real life Minami majoring in support and aid! You wouldn?t understand how much I tried my best to get to know you. However, just like your personality, when I first saw you?You were so dull. Your red hair isn?t even red like your family, nor are your eyes?.I was so disappointed?.For a minute I hated you?_

___________​
Naomi eyes widen, what was this? Did someone actually write this? Did everyone get a message just like this? Such a declaration of hate? Though she couldn?t close out of the message, she couldn?t delete it because it went on.

_____________​_But then I learned to pity you. A dull girl, with a dull look in her eyes, that does everything so dully. I really thought for a second you were going to kill yourself in the second week. But you didn?t?But now look at me, the soon to be dead girl?Funny isn?t it?​_
____________​
Naomi eyes narrowed the irony was too great....

______

_For a girl I pity so much, for such a sad sack of life?..I am leaving you a gift~ Club Tsunagu. I hope you like it

-Or you can go kill yourself, oh wait you are already dead inside, Shizuku _

________​
This wasn?t real. This isn?t what the real Shizuku would send! Something so hurtful and mean. There is no way that the Shizuku Takashi that welcomed her into the Support and Aid field was the same woman that could send such a hateful message. Maybe it was true, someone probably got into Shizuku phone and just sent out a mass text like this. 

Or it?s real and she really feels this way about you, the voice inside her head hissed

Naomi pressed her lips together before hovering over the delete button. 

There was no reason to keep this?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2015)

*Intelligence Training Part 1*

​
*King Kazama*
in
*King For A Day*​
King was born with a body that was the highest grade of human material. That did not make him perfect, this did not mean he did not have to work. Even the gifted must give the most perfunctory of efforts. This was a truth that King begrudgingly accepted. In order to test him Jashin would only give him a crown, it was King?s responsibility to have a sturdy enough head for that heavy crown. 

That sturdiness did not simply apply to the body King was blessed with but his mind as well. For all of his arrogance he knew that in order to deserve his status that he needed to spend time learning. The more he knew meant the more he could do and the more he would do. 

Part of his reasoning for coming to Konoha was to learn firsthand how the shinobi trash did their tricks. To that extent King found himself a frequent visitor to the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. Yes, it was a place of healing but as far as being an instructional facility it had a reputation for excellence. 

Now King was not an official student but as a diplomat from the Land of Iron, and King, he was afforded certain luxuries. He sat all the way in the back corner of the lecture hall, his feet nestled on the chair in front of him and arms crossed. To his right was an aide, a mousy little thing in charge of taking notes for King.



_"Today class I will be giving a lecture on the importance of hand seals in molding chakra."_

The teacher had a droning, monotonous delivery, the kind of voice that was perfect for putting you to sleep if you were a masochist.

It was at this point that King looked over at the aide, she did not look back at him though. He had previously instructed her, 

_"Should your eyes take a sip of this divine form I will have your family eaten."​ _

It shook the girl to the core and just as simply as it was stated it was something King had already forgotten. It was unimportant but he did find himself slightly curious as to why she wouldn't look at him. It made him slightly angry yet?

_"To perform a jutsu, the ninja will manipulate their chakra and may use some form of hand seal. Some techniques like Taijutsu do not require hand seals, however the ninja may use them to focus their chakra to certain areas of their body. Medical ninjutsu is about precision?."_

"Listen here mouse trash, you'll take good notes while I slumber. Do not allow anyone to wake me or they will suffer. Afterward you will join me in the cafeteria. I will drink a juice box and you will read the notes back to me before we depart to the library. Also remind me to have the teacher of this class killed for boring me."​


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
3.
Naomi Minami​
All day was filled with grief counseling, moment of silences, and crying over Shizuku?s pictures. Friends and people who admired her were the worse offenders, their cries could be heard from other classrooms. Even the teachers teared up a bit during lectures remembering her, however the day was still for Naomi. Nothing really was different, she didn?t feel different and that was what made her feel worse. She should feel angry over that text and sad over Shizuku, but her mind was somewhere else. 

_?I know this is hard for you.?_ Naomi eyes opened, and she was standing in front of her advisor, _?Losing a friend like this??_

How did she get here? Did she zone out again? What was she doing? Naomi looked out the window. The day was almost over and she didn?t even know it. Ah, she hated when she got like this. 

_?Naomi, is everything okay?? _Her advisor called out to her, the pot belly man asked her, his grey hair slowly residing to the back of his head,_ ?If you don?t want to talk about this today, we can push it off till tomorrow or whenever you are ready.?_

Naomi shook her head, ?No, please continue.?

The man took a deep breath as he looked over at his computer and pulled up her files,_ ?Have you found something you liked being here Naomi? A type of study? Something that you are passionate about??_

She shook her head, this conversation now she understood was why she blanked out like that.

?No sir.? Naomi answered honestly, and that was when he gave her that look of disappointment. He would be even more so disappointed if she told him that she didn?t even remember his name after all these months of going to him.

_?That?s the problem Naomi, you need to find something or else I can?t recommend you going down the path of a ninja.? _He explained to her, _?You haven?t done field work yet, your cooperation with others and communication scores are low. Your classmates have ranked you the lowest of wishing to go out on missions with you.?_

_?The support and aid field is all about being able to help others on and off the battlefield, and Naomi to be completely honest with you. I don?t think you are suited for this major despite the trait you developed. Without field work it won?t grow from the little you can read now, and since your combat scores are even lower, you need someone to support you in the field?.?​_
He looked like he was in pain when he said the next thing, _?I would recommend you going somewhere else, maybe a normal job rather than a ninja.?_

?Ah.? That was the only thing she could actually say, she couldn?t argue with him. ?I see??

_?I didn?t want to talk to you about it today since Shizuku passing, but I pushed it off so much hoping that something would spark your passion. However, nothing did it?.And honestly I can?t see one of my students just go through life like this.?_​
Naomi looked away for a minute, ?What do you suggest me doing??

_?Find a passion, get your grades up and graduate?.Or else I will talk to the head of the Support division to see you get an aptitude test and transferred over to a division that suits your needs as a ninja and a person.?_​
Naomi didn?t say anything at first, she just looked out the window watching the sun set and responded with?

_?I understand??_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2015)

*Intelligence Training Part II*

​
*King Kazama*
in
*King For A Day *​

Extracting information is not always fun, however the more one knows the more one can do. Growing up in the Land of Iron a lot of what King witnessed in the countries that made up the Shinobi Union was new to him. That?s not to say any of it was really impressive to him, after all he was a person who could will a means of flight into existence for himself. People who could create dragons out of lightning or create flesh and blood clones of themselves were not so fantastical to someone like King.  That said King wanted everything this earth had to offer and knowledge of the shinobi system, more specifically the inner workings of chakra. To that end King used his influence to audit classes at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, perhaps the finest higher learning institution in the Shinobi Union. 

On this day he had decided to nap through a lecture while a girl assigned to act as his note taker was left to listlessly decide what information was relevant to King under the threat of emotional violence. Suffice to say, as the note taker and King sat at a table in the library as King prepared to take a practice exam, this was an unpleasant duty for the note taker. 

The exam was fairly basic from the first unit of an introductory class. That first week of this particular class was very basic serving as an introduction into the fundamental principles of molding chakra.

?Before I begin I want to go over a few things quickly. Why is it that sometimes a shinobi does not need to use handseals??​
?It?s repetition really. More complex jutsu require a lot more work in terms of economical use of chakra. It?s about the right amount then manipulating it for the desired effect. The more you do a jutsu the easier it is to get used to it.?​
?So, it?s like the concept of muscle memory then. When your training as a samurai the first thing we learn is form. Those fundamentals become second nature.?

?Yeah, exactly and medical shinobi are the absolute best at that kind of thing.?​King leaned backward in his seat stroking his chin as he thought about his own experience with his flight abilities. It was essentially ninjutsu and it was clear he had an innate understanding of molding chakra without truly being taught the basics of it.

?So that?s how the shinobi use their parlor tricks. The nature transformation concepts are the byproduct of that same manipulation, except everyone is predisposed to a specific chakra nature.?

?Yeah, exactly. See it?s not that hard, you really don?t need me seeing as how you figured that out by yourself??

"So it would stand to reason that I could learn nature transformation as well."​
King tuned the girl out at this point putting a mental pin in the conclusion he had come to he turned his attention to the practice exam before him. Not everything was something he could remember from the notes, but King?s deductive reasoning ability was impressive. One of the advantages of a multiple choice exam is that even if you don?t know the right answer you may know what answers are clearly wrong. Combined with the specks of his memory he was able to piece together his answers.

All in all the samurai was able to finish the exam in a shorter amount of time than the average student who had prior schooling on the subjects he was going through now. 

?Wow, for a guy who doesn?t seem to pay much attention you did very well. With a mark like this you would have been in the top percentile for the class.?

?You mean I would not have been number 1??

?Well no but??​
King drove his fist into the table a rabid intensity filled his eyes his gaze catching the tongue of the note taker. He cleared his throat before returning to his seat.

?The fault lies with you for not teaching me better, but you have done an adequate job so far and it would take longer to replace you then anything else. We?ll continue to go over it until I get a perfect score. Understood??

?Understood??​
With that simple utterance the mousey went back to the first page of her notes and began reexamining the material from the top.


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
4.
Naomi Minami​
Naomi Minami
Age 16​Major Support and Aid​
What does she want to do with her life? Nothing. What about her stood out? Nothing about her stands out, but nothing about her is overly bad. She isn?t an ugly girl, but she isn?t a cute one either. Her hair is a dull red, like a fire that been smothered out. Her eyes are the same color, passionless, no desires can be found in those eyes, but the small spark of flames of survival pushes her to move forward. 

A regular school girl, even the way she wore her school uniform was nothing unique. Where everyone in the University tries to stand out in some way or another. Naomi wears her uniform normally, her skirt is the right length, her shirt never wrinkled. Her jacket no stains, no tears, not overly big and her stockings were just a regular black.

_Normal?
Or more accurately boring?_​
The afternoon train that took people around the small three was only slightly crowed with students going home. Some sleeping, some chatting with friends, or texting away on their phone. Naomi, just stood and watched the city blur into each other. Just like her days, she didn?t remember her school teacher?s names, and those three girls she knew them when she first started going to upper level classes, but she never committed their names to her memory. Even her phone had nobody but the contacts of her mother, the school, and her older brother?

Some unlisted numbers, telemarketers that sometimes call hoping that they can sell her something, but they never get pass the hello part before she hangs up.

Outside of school she was just a normal person going about her life. Just going?.

No path, no road she was following, no one was pushing her anywhere, and she didn?t know where to go. So she was just living to get by and get to the next day. The sun that was setting off to the horizon was almost like the sun setting on her mood. She wanted to cry. Why? She didn?t care about her major. She didn?t care Shizuku? So why did she want to cry?

Even her own emotions were abstract things to her.​
However as she debated on crying in front of all the people in the train, she felt something brush up against her skirt. It was a slight brush of air that made her jump, she didn?t scream but as she turned her head she noticed a man. A big burly man, his suit was clinging to him in all the worse ways. He pressed his body against hers and her stomach dropped to the floor. 

The train was crowded, it was natural right, people bumping into you. So she shouldn?t make a scene, but that was when she felt it again, air brushing up against her bare skin. Naomi eyes widen, if she screamed everyone would turn to her and remember her as the girl that got felt up on the train. Though as soon as she thought that she felt a rough hand grab her ass. 

_*SHE WAS GOING TO PUKE!*_​
She quickly turned around, ready to slap him to the next world, but then he went flying across the cart. Slamming against the train, the force of him hitting it was enough to cause the train to shake a bit.

?Are you alright?? A man?s voice asked in her ear, when she turned around a beautiful man with bright golden eyes was looking back at her, ?That man was pretty disgusting right??

​
Naomi looked over to the man who was knocked out and then back to the man that smiled so proudly at his hit before looking down at her. 

?Men like that should just die right~? He laughed


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2015)

Shou will.... Kill Jintaku

Shou stood there after his battle, "You really did a number on me you know." He let out a sigh as he reached into his ninja bag and pulled out a couple of bandages. "Fuck... I haven't had to do this in forever." He let out a groan as he began to bandage his right arm, "Tch... fuck that hurts." He winced as he tightened the band around his arm. Then he began to take focus on his left bicep. "If you weren't such a good opponent I'd be kicking your fucking corpse right now you know that!" He growled. "I hate this shit... I'm not a medic. I'm a fuckin assassin." 

Shou looked over to check on the priest and noticed he was currently shouting some drivel... "Not like i fuckin care what he's saying. But he looks pissed off." Shou blinked a bit, wait a minute! This was his chance! Now he wouldn't have to share the glory of killing Jintaku with anyone else! "OIIII! Priest dude! I'm going to run on ahead! You keep dealing with the trash! I got the big fish!" He let out a chuckle, pleased with himself as always as he ran into the city. 

"LATER SUCKER!" Shou waved, showing his sharpened teeth with a big smile. He charged head first into the city, hopefully there wouldn't be anything to menacing to deal with here. That last man was enough to last Shou a lifetime. Getting wounded anymore today would just wound his pride. 

--- Somewhere in town--- 

"It seems... Kline is dead sir and the other doesn't look much better." One of the men keeled before Jintaku as he sat upon his throne. "Damn it..." He folded one arm over the other and gently gripped his chin. "We still have Iota in the village correct?" "Yes sir!" "Good. They will serve as a contingency plan for now. Make sure the strongest members of my guard are set at the front entrance. I don't want anyone getting in without my express orders." 
"Yes sir!" The man left without another word, Jintaku's orders were absolute. 

"I didn't think you would be this skilled Shou. To think I thought of you as nothing more than a mindless brute. I have to give you some credit I suppose. Even a tiger has some tact." Jintaku let out a sigh. "Nobori." "Yes sir." A men slowly stepped from the shadows. "I want you to leave the village. Should anything happen to me... You know what to do." Jintaku threw his arm out and Nobori nodded. "Yes sir." And with that, he vanished.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Nothing Extraordinary"_


_'Mariella Hisako Concordia'_ that was the kind of name Kentarou thought was overly complicated, given to him by the long haired girl with a threatening vibe. The boy had an uneasy feeling welling up within his gut as he watched her personality on full display. Her actions reminded him of some kind of delinquent and of course as a normal teenage boy, he would be intimidated.

_"Don't worry about it, I'm not the kind of guy that goes around picking fights. I don't go sticking my nose into things that have nothing to do with me,"_ he responded to her introduction with a bead of sweat rolling down his cheek. Though he couldn't help but think to himself, _'How about just introducing yourself as Hisako then?'_. Moving on, the suit-wearing teenager watched as Yuuko surprisingly took the lead. _"Ho, I didn't expect you to be the type to take command, I thought you would be the cute mascot character of the group,"_ Kentarou commented with a pleased smile on his side.

Though that smile was easily over turned when he noticed the cracks in her confidence surfacing. Slapping her on the back to help shake her of her issue(for now), he thought to himself, _'it's really a pain in the ass that girl like this has to fight,'_. He hated she was put in this situation but he had to focus on the matter at hand for now.

_"It is a good idea for us to stick together, afterall we don't know this town very well. However,... is it really that much of a problem if he knows?" _Kentarou offered up that question with a lax expression. After getting met with a look of confusion by the two girls, he followed up._ "Let me ask this, does either of us have some tracking ability we can use to find this guy?"_ after asking that, only silence spread around between the three of them. _"Exactly, and there's no way in hell I'd have something like that. So Shinobi, let this sensei, show you both the way a normal teenage boy would do things,"_ he spoke with a smirk  as he began walking and guiding the two of them.

Once he caught up to a random person on the street, the boy only asked one simple question._ "Excuse me, do you know about Jintaku Mashima?"_ that sudden statement was laid out in front of the woman that had become shaken from that question and ran off. On the surface, it may have seemed like his plan had failed, but that common teacher continued on.
_
"Yo, know anything about Jintaku Mashima?"_

_"Got any information on Jintaku Mashima you can give?"_

_"Jintaku Mashima, some scum bag traitor. I'm sure you know about him,"_

He continuously asked around town for that name that alarmed the citizens he had confronted. Each time he was answered some sort of fearful action that shook their hearts. _"It's not a big deal,"_ he stated with his back to the girls. _"We don't have much time to be sneaking around looking for this guy. Our enemies have the lead here since they started before us. So how about we bring that bastard to us instead? A couple of kids asking around about the big bad wolf in town will surely catch his attention and he'll want to do something about it. Now I'm not saying he himself will show up, most likely, one of his henchmen will come out. So we'll have to get his location out of them. Pretty simple right?"_

The boy finished off his explanation with that. A shinobi might have gone sneakingg around for clues and hints and such behind the shadows. But a normal teenage boy like Kentarou was unable to do such skillful things. So he would have to use the skills that were given to a normal teenage boy. 

That was sticking their noes into things that had nothing to do with them and getting into trouble because of it.

However, he thought to himself, what if the henchmen of that criminal were now trying and failing to deal with the other opposition that wanted to kill him. So without any pawns left, what was there for the king on the checkboard left to do? That answer too, was a simple one. ​


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
5.
Naomi Minami​
That plan was an utter failure as soon everyone realized that the man was out cold the train stopped and an ambulance was called. The police was on the scene, Naomi and the white haired man were escorted off the train to give a detailed report of what happened. She almost couldn?t live with herself, being put on the spot like that but the white haired man laughed and knocked it off like he was some type of hero. She mentally slapped herself, he saved her from a molester so he was a hero! Although she was going to slap the person herself, he just got to him faster.

_?So Miss, is that all that happened?? _The cop asked her

Naomi nodded her head, ?Yes, um can I leave now??

The cop nodded and smiled at her, _?Of course, we can take it from here. Are you sure you don?t want us to call your parents Miss Minami??_

Naomi shook her head wildly, _*?No! Please don?t!? *_She almost jumped from the chair that she was sitting on, before she blushed and shook her head.

_?No?Not at all, I?ve got to go!?_​
Naomi grabbed her school bag and left the security area of the train station. She wanted to just die! She prayed no one knew her on the train. Though just having red hair and red eyes narrowed down the list of possible victims that it could have happened to. Naomi felt her heart pound in her chest, why her? Why couldn?t he go for someone else! She felt disgusted for thinking that, but she would be lying to herself if that wasn?t what she wanted.  As she round the corner, she felt her heart slam up against her chest as the man that saved her was waiting for her.

?Ah it?s the student!? He knew that she was a student?! Naomi slapped herself mentally again, of course he would have. She was wearing her school uniform. ?I thought I would walk you home, if you don?t mind. I don?t think any girl wants to be left alone after that.?

Naomi shook her head, ?Please?You don?t have to.?

He smiled brightly at her, ?I want to! I don?t mind at all~?

Naomi winced away but she bit her lip, he had a point. She didn?t want to be left alone. She looked at him and then nodded her head. 

?Alright?? She broke, the man clapped his hands together as he walked up next to her.

?Oh sweet, what is your name? Mines is Koi Amagari.? He smiled, ?I?m a teacher at the University.?

Naomi heart was tired of doing tricks for her so it just stopped, a teacher saved her! That was even worse! That meant there was a possibility of running into him on campus! There were no gods, only demons in hell that wanted her to suffer. 

?Well Student Teacher, but in about a couples of days I?ll have a full time job as a teacher.? Koi laughed, ?I hope we see each other?Um?.?

?Naomi?.? She puked out, ?Naomi Minami??

And she hoped she never see this Mr. Amagari ever again?

?Minami! Oh wow!?  He exclaimed, ?I would never thought! Your hair is such a darker red from what I?m used to seeing when I meet a Minami.?

Naomi looked at him, and honestly she wanted to punch him and run. Though when she did look at him, he was so vibrant that it was almost disturbing. Like an unnatural radiances came from him, just like her brother, and Shizuku. That horrible brightness that she wanted to hide away from. Though Koi was just so open and bright that she wouldn?t be able to run far.

?So where are you headed Naomi-chan~? Koi laughed

Chan!? No one has ever added chan to her name! She didn?t know how to react, but she looked around before finally looking down.

?Tani?I?m headed to Tani??​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2015)

A brief intermission--- 

Let us take a step back from the current blood rage that is Shou Mashima and focus on a different time... A time when things were a bit more peaceful in his life perhaps... Or rather, a time when he was a bit younger and a bit less of a monster. Alright then, prepare the way back machine because here... we... GOOO!!! 

----Some Years pass---- 

"You did well to make it this far." The Masked man stood over Shou, The executioners blade shining under the moonlight, fresh blood slowly being absorbed into the thick metal blade. 

----

Ah oops... That's not backward that's forward... My apologies, just ignore that and we'll focus on the way back machine... way BACK... In time. BACKWARDS in time. 

--- Four years ago--- 

"Shou... I'm worried about you." A young woman with pale blue eyes looked down on the red haired shinobi as he lay in the grass, looking up at the sky. "Eh? Why so sis? I think I'm alright." He grinned a bit, his shark-like teeth glistening in the sunlight. "That's the problem! You killed so many people in the academy! You killed dad! You got mom sent away to prison!" Her concern was endearing, but unneeded... "Sis. You know what pops did to all of us." Shou rolled onto his hands and leaped off the ground, landing on his feet. 

"That didn't give you-" "Yes." Shou cut her off before she could say another word. "It did." He turned his head to the side to look at her with one eye. "He tried to kill me. I merely completed a job he couldn't and killed him first." His sister sighed, her light red hair gently shaking from side to side following the motion of her head. "You should at least try to not kill. These are more civilized times. We take on assassination missions yes. But that doesn't mean we can't have normal lives Shou!" Her eyes sparkled as tears began to form, her concern for her brother came from a place deep within her heart... 

"I don't care. It's not my fault I'm this way. I'm a product of my environment." He turned from his sister and began to walk away. "If I'm a monster, its because i was raised to become one. There isn't anything else that matters anymore." Shou stuck his hands inside his pockets and began to walk off. "Where are you going Shou!?" His sister shouted at him. "To blow off some steam."


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
6.
Naomi Minami​

It was weird, she never walked home with anyone before. Not one on one like this. Koi was such a talker to which was new to her. He just radiated confidence. He laughed and smiled, joked around, even made a couple of puns. She learned so much in such a small span of time about him. He was 23 compared to her measly 16, 7 years her senior, but could be mistaken for only 3.  He was like a kid stuck in an adult body, so active and kind from what she saw that it was almost shocking that he was older than her. Though there was something about being around him that made her feel safe, that slight air of maturity she had sense from his actions.

Or the fact that he had kicked a molester so hard that it shook the train on impact?.

She didn?t think too much of it.​
?So what?s your major?? He asked her, it was a good walk from Ame to Tani, but it was a nice one. It was like where the harsh life of school met the calm and collected nature.  Trees were huge and overlaid the road to give one a sense of shade from the sun. The roads turned from concrete to brick in a matter of few walks. 

Naomi looked over at him, ?I?m majoring in Support and Aid, but I think I?m going to drop soon??

Koi gave her a worrying glance, ?Why? Found something else you loved??

Naomi shook her head, ?I don?t really love anything to be honest.?

Why did she say something like that? She looked over at Koi, who just smiled. He didn?t seem to judge her for saying that, but it was like he was considering something. Watching him go for loud bright man child, to something that actually resembled an adult was kind of scary. And yet slightly charming. Naomi looked away from him, stupid thoughts ruled her mind nowadays. She was such a dull girl thinking of stuff like this.

?Well you are young and stuff like that will happen.? He said as he placed his hands to the back of his head and looked over at her, ?As long as you actively try to find something you want to do, it?s better than doing nothing.?

That was what she was doing. Nothing. She didn?t have anything she was good at, and she didn?t have the drive to find that thing that made her different. She was okay for where she was. No risk had to be taken, nothing had to be done differently. She could just cruise throughout life easily if she wanted to. Naomi looked at the stone brick roads that were wet from the afternoon rain. She could easily just disappear just like bad rain clouds. 

And nothing would have changed?
About her, about the people around her, or the world in general?​
?It?s stupid.? Naomi found herself saying, ?I can?t find anything.?

Why was she so talkative? Was she under a genjutsu?

?I can?t find anything and it makes me angry, so I don?t want to find anything and then that makes me angry.?​
?I?m angry because of something is happening, so I don?t want to do anything about it, and that makes me angry.? Koi laughed causing Naomi to snap her head over to him, ?You are a funny girl.?

She felt her chest swell in anger, but for some reason as he looked at her. It seemed as if he was reading her with those deep golden eyes of his, and that made her look away from him. Adults were scary when they wanted to be, but he was a teacher, there was got to be a reason they hired him. 

?Maybe you are trying too hard.? Koi explained as he took long strides, ?Maybe there something is calling for you and you just refuse to look at it.?

Naomi stopped in her tracks, something calling for her?

Could it be possible? Could Club Tsunagu be her answer?​
Koi looked over her shoulders, ?Is something wrong??

Naomi shook her head

?No?It?s nothing.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2015)

Shou Mashima--- Four years back

Thirteen year old Shou wandered around the village. He had gotten looks from his clan all his life for how he treated them. For nearly killing his brother, for how he acted around the other students at the academy. Everything he had done he had been viewed as a monster, a freak. No one ever looked at how he was raised, how his father treated him in secret. How he would lay in bed and hear his father come into his room with a Kunai and always stop just short of slicing his throat. 

No one considered his feelings or his thoughts on the matter. He became a killer to survive and if that was wrong the world could fuck off for all he cared. "I'm not here to make your life better." He grumbled to himself, though as he walked and stared at the ground, he didn't notice another shinobi walking towards him, "OOF!" Both men let out a grunt as they connected. "Oi! Fucking watch it!" 

Shou grumbled as he looked up at the man, "Ah sorry Shou." The man before him was Jintaku Mashima, Shou's cousin. "Pff The hell you doing here Jin?" Shou rubbed his forehead, Jintaku was pretty solid, though Shou had only just graduated last year. "I'm just here looking for a graduation gift for my daughter." He smiled as he looked down at Shou. "What about you?" The young shinobi shrugged, "Just blowing off steam." 

"Well, have fun then." Jintaku smiled at him, but Shou could feel it, he knew he was just putting on a show... his entire clan did. "Yeah whatever." Shou grumbled, moving back to what he was doing... "Maybe i'll buy myself a big ass sword...'


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
7.
Naomi Minami

?I heard someone from the school committed suicide.?​
Naomi looked up from the ground before looking over at Koi. He looked concerned for a minute before looking at her.  Did he possibly know Shizuku? Who was she kidding? Shizuku was such a force of nature that she wouldn?t believe students or teachers from the University would not know her. She was just that type of person. Beautiful and awe inspiring, everything about her just radiated with confidence and an aura that only could be explain as godly. 

Compared to her?She was just a?
_Dull girl_​
Naomi remembered the text that Shizuku sent to her. If was possible that it was the real Shizuku, it was really sad in a way. Naomi did give her a hard time when she was trying to get to know her. At the time she was just so confused on where to go and what to do with her life that she took it out on others. Maybe Shizuku was right in her anger when it came to her?

?Did you know her?? Koi snapped her out of her thoughts

?She was an upper classman at the Support and Aid Building, she tutored me a couple of times and tried to get me to join some missions with her.? Naomi explained remembering how Shizuku was so outgoing and offered to attend some missions with Naomi to get her use to field work. Though with her trait, she didn?t need all of that, just looking at a picture of a person she can guess what they were good at. It was a 75% shot that she was entirely correct, but her readings had helped people on missions.

?Despite that I never talked to her.?​
Koi nodded his head, ?Did you go on missions with her??

?No, I?ve never went?.I haven?t done field work once.? Naomi explained her situation, causing Koi to go wide eyed, ?My trait allows me to look from a distances or just read people just by stance.?

?Whoa!? Are you serious?? Koi was so fast that she didn?t even notice that he was in front of her clasping her hands against his, ?That?s an awesome trait!?

Naomi felt her face go red in the face, this was really weird!

?Oh??? Koi voice lowered as if he stumbled upon something, ?Your hair is red just like your families.?

Without her realizing her hair changed into a brighter more vibrant red along with her eyes. She quickly pulled away from him and looked away. The people that walked pass them would have confused them as friend or worse lovers! Though Koi didn?t seem to mind, he was just so bright that he only noticed those he had his eyes on. 

?Think you can show me that trait tomorrow?? He asked her, ?I would love to see it in actual play.?

Naomi couldn?t help but puff her cheeks, is that all he wanted to say? Why did he have to get so close to her for that then?!

?Are you angry at me?! Aw! That?s cute!?  He laughed at her puffed cheeks, ?About time you showed some emotions!?

She felt the words shut up boil up in her throat, but she didn?t say anything as she turned away from him. Though she realized something, she was already in Tani close to her home that was on top of the hill. When did they get here? She didn?t zone out right? She remembered everything about the walk, but seeing it so close was kind of unrealistic to her.

?So will you show me your trait tomorrow?? Koi asked her again, she looked over at him. Somewhere inside of her she wanted to yell out see you jerk or pop off somewhere.

?Okay?.? She found herself saying

?Cool!? He smiled, ?I?ll look forward to seeing you tomorrow!?

Naomi turned around to start her way up the hill?

_*?Hey Naomi!? *_Koi called out to her again, she turned around, why was he so loud? _*?DON?T FORGET WHAT I SAID! DON?T TRY TOO HARD!?*_

Naomi turned back around before pulling out her phone?.

Maybe he was right?​It wasn?t too far?.​


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Worthless Goodbye
8. End.
Naomi Minami​
The Clan?s compound was small compared to the ones that they had in Tani or in Ame. However, it didn?t carry any less meaning. As soon as she walked in and took of her shoes, she noticed that there were a ton of shoes littered out in the front. Her mother must have been hosting with the elders again, as soon as she walked in, she saw old ladies and middle age women with their children laughing about silly things. Maybe it was someone forgot their groceries at the store again or that the new cashier at the convenience store was cute.

It was hard to pick out what they were talking about as she walked into the living room. Her mother had a child on her lap as she talked to an elder woman about her grandchild. Her mother turned over to her and smiled at her.

?Welcome home Naomi, how was your day?? Her mother asked, Naomi smiled weakly as the others people in the house turned to her and said hi as well. 

_?Oh welcome home Naomi! How are you doing child??_ A couple of old ladies asked, _?How school? Are grades well? When do you think you?ll graduate??_

It was almost a rapid gun shots that Naomi could barely judge. She just smiled and answered them to the best of her abilities before using homework as an excuse to go into her room. Most nights are like this, for the Fennikkusu clan to be the power they were. They had to be a people?s person, and since the Small Three, was well small. They broke up the clan to serve that very purpose. So there were three versions, one in Kusa to serve the students, one in Ame to serve the city needs, and the smallest one that her mother had reign over the Tani one.

And in so, probably three times a night her mother would host for people to come together and just talk. Naomi tried to help out during those times, but it didn?t take her long to realize she wasn?t the same as her mother. She wasn?t as confident, and she couldn?t carry on a conversation well. Her mother was kind and understanding of that lack of talent, and thus didn?t force her to try to.

So during those nights Naomi would go to her room, close and lock the door. Most nights she would just browse the internet and then go to bed, but tonight was different. Too many things happened in a day for her to go to sleep.

Shizuku was dead and there was no denying that, there would be no more people whispering behind her back spreading rumors and gossips. The test scores won?t be posted and seeing Shizuku at number one, or school speeches lead by her. Her friends wouldn?t hang on to her every word and teachers wouldn?t use her as an example?.

_She was just gone._​
Naomi feel on the bed and rolled over to face the ceiling?.

Just like that gone from this world, and yet the world doesn?t stop. The world kept on turning and turning, people continued on with their daily lives. It was almost sad?.

The second thing that popped into her head was her involvement with Koi, the student teacher, or teacher if he gets a job at the University. How did that happen? Why was he on the same train as her? Did he see her get grope from the very beginning? Her head muddled up with possibilities as she turned on her side and held her pillow.

She didn?t really have to go see him tomorrow, she could just go about her day like nothing ever happened. He was a teacher and she was a student, not only that he was 7 years her senior. There was really no point in getting involved with him. However, that wasn?t the main thing that bugged her.

She pulled out her phone and scrolled down her messages to Shizuku?s text. 
Club Tsunagu?

It was a gift from Shizuku to her, that meant it was something, but with no leads or directions. It was nearly impossible to even think of where to begin. However, if there was a chance even a slimmer of hope that she could find herself somewhere out there in the world. She wanted to try it.

?Club Tsunagu?? She repeated to herself as she closed her eyes, ?Club Tsunagu?.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2015)

Step by step, the echoing sound of her feet moving along the huge hall became stronger meaning that she was getting closer. She was walking at a moderate speed, neither slow nor in a hurry, she simply was taking her time as she admired for who-knows how many times the architecture of the place. Added to such interesting structure,  a good bunch of beautiful and extremely expensive paintings were on the walls. It was obvious that whoever owned this so called mansion - which is more akin to the size of a castle - was not someone with a weak economical power. Next to her a curious kid looked around not really understanding the actual value of what they were seeing, after all she was only a child.

*"Good morning, Sayaka-sama, Asuka-sama."*

One of two men standing in front of a huge wooden door greeted respectfully at both the woman and the girl holding hands with her. They both were using suits and sunglasses looking like bodyguards. Of course they would be respectful towards them, they were the boss? family after all. Seeing this, the other one did the same, a novice who had recently joined the organization had to learn quickly if he wanted to go up in the ranks yet his eyes couldn?t really stay away from those two. One, a woman most likely in her late twenties or early thirties, snow white skin and silver hair accompanied by two scarlet colored orbs. She was a bout 170 cm tall, a body carved by the gods and an gentle attitude which screamed DANGER in case she were to get pissed.

​
The second, a child not older than ten years old, probably younger. She had long black hair and the same scarlet eyes as the woman holding her hand. She had a smile in her face as she mubled something about her father making time to play with her.

​
"Good morning. Is my husband ready?" her question only received a nod as an answer as one of them turned around and knocked on the doors thrice *"Boss, the mistress and the young master are here."* the doors started to move until they were fully open allowing them to see the the room covered in darkness."Get in"the grave voice of a man resounded and both females entered the room befoe it would close behind them again.

"Darling, you shouldn?t spend time reading in the darkness, it?s not good to your sight." Sayaka said as she turned on the lights. Then they were finally able to see him. Sitting on a  huge couch, a black-haired man with scarlet eyes and wearing similar clothes to those men outside but with a different style, stared at them. A book in his hand as he showed a bored expression.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Name:* Akaya Shikigami
*Age:* 28
*Rank:* Capo



"Daddy!!" the little girl instantly ran over to where the man, already standing, waited for her befoe lifting the child from the floor and kept her in his arms "It?s fine, nothing will happen if I do this once in a while. Right, Asuka?"he asked to his daughter with a smile which she took as a way to ally herself with the man."Yes, nothing will happen, It?s daddy we?re talking about."

"Glad that you two get along so well. Like father like daughter, to think you were so reluctant to have a child at first but now you can?t stop spoiling her,"

"So, did you call the rest?" his voice turned into a bored tone again as looked at his wife, the way they got togethr was quite weird, for an antisocial mass murderer and a psychotic girl to end up together when the first time they met they were enemies and on top of that to be parents of such a sweet child. The world sure had strange ways to do things."Yes, they will meet us at that place."

"ehhh!!! But you promised we would play today!!"

"And we will. After we are done with the formalities of today, I?ll spend all day with you."

"Yay!!"

"But where are we going? To see daddy?s friend again?" he nodded and then went out  of the room with Asuka in arms. The two men outside followed them.

Sayaka couldn?t do but smile as she wondered what kind of life their daughter would lead as the child of one of the biggest crime syndicates? boss. Well, as long as it isn?t like theirs back in the day, it wouldn?t be so bad.


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Clique 
Prologue
Hotaru​
The Kusa schools always believed in keeping their students up to date with the latest news. Newspapers were at the door for reading and in certain areas there were even televisions that had the news on. Today it was turned to one of the political channels, Kyo Minami, The Small Three native was on. He was talking about his clan and how he won the running for Hokage. The young man was an inspiration for most of the students of the school. 

_*?So what would you say your greatest accomplishment during the first few months of you in office.? *_The interviewer asked adjusting his frames of his thick glasses to read what was on his note card. Kyo smiled as he looked around for a minute and really gave the appearance of him actually having to think about this question.

_?Class A, I would say would be my biggest accomplishment.?​_
*BAM*​
?Oh fuck dude is your face having a period? It?s fuckin bleeding!? A woman?s voice laughed as she had the head of a fellow Kusa student in her hand. The blood splatter was went across the wall as she gave it another smash into the wall and grind the kid?s nose into his own blood, ?What?s that? You want your friends to join in the fun??

She let go of his face and let him drop to the ground before turning to the other boys of the group. 

_?They are honorable.? _ The dark skinned woman rushed one of the boys, grabbing him around the hips, she lifted the boy up in the air and slammed him back down with the force enough to make a crater in the ground. ?They are kind.?

_*?WHAT.? *_The dark skinned woman straddled the boy before slamming her fist into his face, grabbing his shirt tightly so his head wouldn?t get to chance to move from her fist._* ?THE. FUCK.DID.I.SAY.ABOUT.TALKIN.SHIT!??*_

_?They are everything I think encapsulate Konoha as a village.?_

_?AAAAAAAHHHHHH!??_​
The sound of one of the screaming boys made the dark skin girl ears peaked up, _?Ohohohoh, where the fuck did you think you are going??_ She smiled as she got up from beating the face of the boy on the ground. His face was nearly indistinguishable, the bruises that she left were real, even his nose was extremely out of place and his lips were already swollen.

The boy was so far away by time she got up, but that was the fun part of it. She looked around before picking up one of the chairs that were laying around. Her eyes began to dilate as she focused on the back of the running boy. 

_?Hey?Wait?Don?t gooooo.?_ She whispered as she locked her muscles up, of course the boy that was screaming and running didn?t hear her.

_*?I SAID WAIT YOU FUCKIN TWAT!?*_​
She launched the chair with so much force that the chair once hitting his back flew a back at her feet. The girl grabbed the chair leg as she began to drag the chair against the wall.

_?I hope that Class A can make friends with those from Kusa and strengthen the bond with future generations of The Small Three Students.?_​
The dark skinned woman pushed back her grey hair from her face that stuck because of the sweat of exerting herself. The boy began to whimper, she just shot his back with a chair, and he was almost paralyzed! The sound of the dragging chair stopping made his heart crash into his stomach.

?Oi?.Oi, what the fuck did you have to say about my ears?? The dark skinned woman asked, ?I think I didn?t hear it right when you guys were talkin all that good shit.?

She squatted down as she heard the boy whimper, ?Hey, why getting quite now? Tell me what you were saying. How did the joke go? Her ears so sharp you can cut a knife? Knife ears? Dark elf rising??

The boy didn?t say anything as the girl stood up and placed the chair about her head.

_*?WHOSE TALKIN THAT GOOD SHIT NOW?!?*_ She yelled as she brought the chair on the boy side, *?HUH?! TALK THAT GOOD SHIT!? I WANNA HEAR IT!! SAY IT!!?*

He didn?t say a damn word, because the force of the chair that she brought down on him knocked the breath out of him each time. 

_*?SQUARE UP BITCH! SQUARE THE FUCK UP!?*_ She screamed at the top of her lungs, but that?s when she heard the crack of his ribs, and finally stopped her assault. Or it was the simple fact that the chair broke during the assault, she was going to stop when either happened. 

She threw the leg of the chair across the room before she grabbed the back of the boys head, ?Always fuckin remembered who done this to you. Class A, Hotaru, the knife eared bitch that will always be better you?.?

?I?m so fuckin good that when I was born, my mother cried, because she knew that she couldn?t measure up to me??​
Hotaru slammed his head back down to the ground knocking him out cold.

?Shit stains?.?​
?The students of Class A will uphold all the values that we as Konoha believe in.?


----------



## Cjones (Nov 21, 2015)

_*Senji Muramasa III*_

_Senji’s Bedroom_
Brightly lit with soft colors that gave it a homely feeling which contrasted sharply with the extravagant furniture that decorated the room. A queen size mattress with a deep red metal frame and curtains hanging from them was placed off to the side and against the wall directly in front of a fire place. A pretty fanciful looking that many would think totally betrayed the image of the unmoving stonewall that was the eldest son of the Muramasa. 

“This place is way to…stunning a bedroom to belong to Senji of all people. Are you sure this isn’t Sango’s room instead?” Aimi studied the room, top to bottom, shocked at the layout. “My sister Sango’s room is across the hall, this is indeed my room Aimi. Is my room not to your liking? Would you preferred that we stay in the dining quarters instead?” Senji inquired from the bed. Beside him with a basic medical kit was Masamune, tending and wrapping up his arm.

“N-no it’s just that, um, this place is even prettier than my room? I can’t fathom a guy having a better sense of style.” She explained as she browsed around. The entire room was built of steel supports and brown earthen clay that created the walls, ceiling and floor. “I do have a better sense of style than you Aimi.” His blunt statement earning a laugh from Mitsuhide who sat across the room which earned him a piercing glare from her. 

“I have read numerous publications on fashion and home design from all the shinobi nations as well as some smaller nations outside their jurisdiction; in addition, I’ve extensively studied color theory to see how colors mix, match and contrast. I can easily say my knowledge far surpasses yours.” His breakdown of the facts flustered Aimi while only increasing Mitsuhide’s laughter at her expense. 

“However Aimi if you are still unsure of this being my room.” Leaning past Masamune and into the drawer toward the head of the bed, he pulled out a magazine and flashed into her face. “This reading material should more than prove this is my room.” Instantly her face flared red at the cover and she swiftly concealed her eyes from the image. The magazine depicted two bare weapon of ample measurements on their knees, salivating as the both ate the ends of one banana. 

“PUT IT AWAY PERVERT I BELIEVE YOU.” She screamed. “Oh, Senji, is that the new issue of *B.L.E.A.C.H*.” Mitsuhide asked with delight.

“It is indeed the new issue of *B*usty *L*adies *E*roge *a*nd *C*omic *H*entai.” The young man was amazed that someone other than him, especially this guy, bought that kind of magazine in this land. “Awesome Senji! I got this issue in the mail yesterday, but I have about ten or so volumes all together, how about you?” Throwing open the bottom draw of his shelf that stretched half the length of the bed Mitsuhide’s grew starry eyed as Senji gave a look of pure tranquility with sparkles adorned around him. 

“I have all three hundred issues.” 

*“IMPOSSIBRU.”*

“Possibru.” 

?SENJI.” 

“Mitsuhide.”

*“B.L.E.A.C.H.”*

*“Busty Ladies Eroge and Comic Hentai ♥.”*

*“PERVERTS.”* 

“Alright you all calm down. There’s something more important we need to ask Senji about.” Masamune interposed as he finished up with his arm. The other two sat down with their attention on Senji as Masamune stood up from the bed to stand in front of him. “What exactly happened to you in that church?” ​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 21, 2015)

_*Senji Muramasa IV*_

_Senji’s Bedroom_
It was the question on all their minds. When he had exited the building there was blood on his face and clothing not to mention that his arm was completely broken. At the time they found themselves to concerned about is wellbeing and immediately rushed him back home to be treated. The initial thought was that Senji would perhaps have had to get it amputated. Luckily enough they were able to save it some type of way. 

“I graduated or more of a promotion if you will.” He said simply. “Why do you wish to know? Was there something wrong?” The rest of the group were in disbelief at his basic answer. How could he be so nonchalant about it? Was what they witnessed normal to him?

“You came out of that building with blood all over your person and your arm broken. Something happened and we just want to know how that happened.” A twang of concern overcame Aimi’s voice as she questioned him. It was then that her question hit him and he understood exactly what there query was about. 

“You wish to know the circumstances of my injuries?” 

“Yes dude. What else did you think we meant?” Mitsuhide scoffed. “Like really?” 

“My injuries were sustained during a display of my power against a member of the church. Through the usage of a joke that may or may not have been ill time, he came at me with the intent to kill, slaying several others in the process, thus I parried his blade to stay alive, but in the process my arm incapacitated. The priest complimented me on being able to fend off his weapon.” Upon his finish everyone was taken aback by his words with Aimi and Mitsuhide jumping out of their seats in anger only for Masamune to quickly quiet them down. “Perhaps we aren’t the only ones who should be hearing this.” He spoke turning to the two behind him. 

“You guys mind informing your families? I think all the nobles should probably hear about this.” They nodded in agreement and exited the room talking amongst each other about what they just heard. Masamune turned his attention back to Senji who looked to him waiting for him to something. 

“Senji.” His tone serious. “Can I ask you a question?” Senji nodded with approval. “Go right ahead.” Masamune looked upon him with a solemn gaze. These two had spent a lot of time together, training since they were kids until that religious organization ended that. In spite of all that in his mind the Date heir had always hoped that maybe he understood Senji. 

“Are we friends?” It was a plain question with only a yes or no answer, yet the questionee looked puzzled on how to answer such a question. “Friends? Why would we be such a thing?” Closing his eye at the response Date exhaled with tiredness before walking away. 

“You are right. Why would we be?” He repeated as he exited leaving Senji to himself. 

“Was my answer inadequate?”  
​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Another Days Work_

A few weeks ago Juubun's life consisted of only two things; doing mundane missions, and training. However, the status quo was now changed. His life had now consisted of doing mundane missions, training, and hanging with his new friend Furi. The Shinobi would do one of these three things daily. Yesterday the young teen had went to go and see the final installment of the Seven Swordsmen Game series with his friend Furi, a movie about the seven surviving genin from the previous installments growing up and assassinating the Mizukage for forcing them to become monsters.  Juubun liked the movie, but Furi had talked over the movie way too much. Setting aside what he did yesterday, today would be dedicated to missions.

Juubun jumped from one skyscraper to another skyscraper as he was headed towards the nearest facility with a Mission Assignment Desk. Like always, once the Shinobi had arrived where he needed to be, he was soaking wet from the daily downpours of rain that occurred in the Rain Village. Perhaps he should consider using an umbrella more often. The government owned building was toasty and warm. ?I fucking told you a million times, Kuuru, stop putting the heat so fucking high!?

?You know what you can go do, Netsu? You can suck my ass.? Came the retort. 

?Why I oughta-?

?We have a Shinobi here, Netsu.?

?We?re not done here.? He said before turning to Juubun. ?State your rank.?

Juubun bit his thumb. ?Genin.? 

?I?m tired of you controlling the air conditioner, Kuuru!? Netsu yelled as he tossed a scroll at Guubun while looking at Kuuru. 

Caught off guard the scroll hit the green haired shinobi in the face. ?Ow.? Juubun frowned.

?Get a fucking room, the two of you!? Yelled a woman from a different room. 

?Stop butting in, Hoiiru!? Screamed Netsu. 

Juubun bent down and picked up the scroll that hit him in the face, and then quickly walked out the building.  His eyes were watering as he stopped biting his thumb. ?S-So much yelling.? He whimpered. Juubun stayed under the protection of the building awning so he could read the scroll without getting it wet. His eyes scanned down the list of missions until he saw one that caught his eye.  Pillar island? This was a D rank mission? Reading the description made it seem like a C rank at the very least. Maybe it was a typo? Regardless, the mission had interested the young Shinobi. It would be a nice change of pace from all the other humdrum tedious D rank missions he has been doing the past year. Besides, he?d actually get to explore. In his sixteen years of living, Juubun has only lived in the Fūma clan, and the Rain Village. This could be a good opportunity to explore a part of the world.

Another thing to consider was that Pillar Island was considered neutral to all the ninja villages. This would mean that this mission would not be exclusive to just one village. It had just come to Juubun?s attention that he had never met a ninja from another village before. The more he thought about the mission, the more he became more convinced that he should take it. The green haired shinobi took a deep breath. He knew what mission he wanted to do; now all he had to do was walk back inside the building filled with yelling unprofessional workers and register himself for the mission. He bit his thumb and walked back inside. 

Hours had passed since he had registered for the mission. The first thing he did was stop by Furi?s house to inform her that he would be gone for a week. The second thing he did was restock his ninja tools, and pack some things for the trip. Finally, the third thing he did was the most important; he actually brought an umbrella. His next order of business was to take a train to the Land of Fire, and locate the nearest dock. After a three hour train ride with a lot of thumb biting due to a crying baby making him anxious the entire time, the Shinobi stuck it through until his stop. The Land of Fire made Juubun think of the Fūma clan. After all, the Fūma clan used to be considered a part of the Land of Fire. He really wished he could stick around and explore the scenery, but he had a dock to find, and a boat to catch. 

It was evening when the Shinobi had found a dock, and after hiring a reasonably priced captain to take him to Pillar Island he had decided to rest a bit. That night Juubun fell asleep anxious and biting his thumb. The captain sure did yell at his workers a lot. On the bright side Juubun didn?t wake up to any night terrors, which was actually surprising considering he?s had night terrors every day in the past year with a few exceptions. In fact despite falling asleep while anxious, the teen slept for a very long time. He slept for twelve hours in fact. It was morning when the ship had arrived to pillar island. He probably would?ve been asleep longer if it hadn?t been for one of the captain?s men waking up Juubun. Unfortunately for the green haired Shinobi, one night of good rest wouldn?t undo all the damage his night terrors had done, his eye bags could attest to that. Exiting the ship by literally jumping off of it and walking on the beach water, the Shinobi walked towards the shore. As he walked the captain shouted from the distance. ?Civilization is farther inland, son!? 

Juubun grimaced. More yelling. He bit his thumb.

?Don?t forget to give me a five ninja star review on all those fancy review websites!?

Juubun twitched, and kept on walking without a reply. He?s dealt with more yelling that he?d normally be comfortable with the past two days. His eyes observed the beautiful beach as the boat turned around and headed back towards the Land of Fire. The Shinobi assumed that this island had its own captains with boats, so he didn?t bother to pay the captain who brought him here additional money so he could stay a week. Juubun?s next order of business was to locate his teammates. Luckily the Shinobi could sense chakra, and he had a feeling that this island didn?t have many shinobi in the first place, so locating his teammates shouldn?t be too hard. Locking onto a chakra signature that was too large to be civilians, Juubun moved quickly. Who he assumed was his teammate wasn?t too far away in the first place, so it only took three minutes to locate him/her. 

Now that he was meters away, Juubun leapt once and landed uncomfortably close to the girl; literally in her face. ?You?re a shinobi.? He said his usual way of speaking; completely monotone. ?You?re here for the mission.? Suddenly he remembered what Furi had told him. That he needed to emote more or else he?d turn people away. Both Furi and he had been working on his smile. With a valiant effort, Juubun attempted to smile normally.  



His smile could still use some work, from the looks of it.


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2015)

Clique 
1.
Hotaru​
If any of the male or females students were asked to pick the sexiest and then turn around and ask to pick the person that scares them the most. Hotaru would be number one, probably, more than likely. She was unnatural, everything about her was something that couldn’t be really comprehended. The first thing that most people would notice was her ears. They were unnaturally long and pointy, and because of that she gained the nickname the Elf of Class A. The first elf and the only elf seen around the school. That was one of the main things that stood out about her. 

The second was the simple fact that she existed. She had long grey hair that contrasted her dark skin. She filled out her uniform in all the right ways, and when she looked over at anyone it was almost like they were being targeted next for murder. There was a fire that was boiling inside that girl that was scary. And maybe that was why many people saw Hotaru as a woman that people should stay away from if they wanted to walk, stand, or breathe correctly.

And Hotaru knew all the words that was said about her, to her face, and behind her back.

Though being from Class A, there was something that made her different from everyone else. Nearly untouchable, and it was called…

_Diplomatic Immunity…._​
No, it wasn’t, but people that met Hotaru would say there something about the girl that was almost untamable, unmatchable, and downright scary.  Even the way she sat in class was intimidating, it was straight, almost as if she heard the lecture before and the teacher was saying everything wrong. 

_“Well, how do we translate this old term, Hotaru?” _The teacher called out on her, and Hotaru stood up, flipped her hair out of her face and without looking at her book recite the line.

“When God looked at man, he realized he made a mistake….And so he made woman in response.”​
The teacher looked at her for a minute, _“Ah….A perfect translation of the old language….Thank you Hotaru.”_

Hotaru smiled and opened up her book again. 

It was like being around someone of noble birth, but everyone knew that the students that made up Class A were nothing but orphans. However, they gave off the air of people that were higher than them, and that where most of the conflict arose from. Those who wanted to fight against fate for not being selected in Class A, to those who were handpicked and molded to be the finest, the best of the best.  Hotaru where she stood when she first entered the school, on the top watching everyone go about their day. 

_“Hotaru~”_ A sultry voice called out to her after class, wrapping her arms around Hotaru’s neck,_ “How about after school, me and you go out to the new karaoke join in Ame~”_

Hotaru looked over her shoulders, a beautiful girl with bright blue eyes and black hair pouted at her,_ “Come on love~”_

“Sorry sweets, I already got plans.”
With your best friend behind the school….​
The girl pouted before releasing her, _“Don’t forget about me~”_

_I don’t even remember your name…_​
_“I won’t~”_​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Four years ago

Shou let out a deep groan, "Nothin to do around here." He murmured to himself, trying to find himself something, anything to do to release some stress. "Hello there young boy!" A man with a pale green hat and quite the long beard shouted to him. "What do you want old man." Shou stared at him blankly. "You seem like the kind of boy who's in the market for a special kind of treat." The old man smiled, revealing a mouth missing quite a few teeth. "I'm not gay or into old people." Shou said bluntly, walking off with his hands behind his head. 

"GUAH!!..." The old man's head dropped for a second, but he quickly pulled himself up. "Not that kind of treat boy! I sell things!" He grabbed Shou by the shoulders and turned him around to face his shop. "See!" From what he could gather, the old man was selling a bunch of junk. The shop looked like it was some three hundred year old woman's garage sale. Filled with junk and odds and ends. 

"Go on in and look! See if something catches your eye!" The old man began to push Shou inside. "OI! OI! I DIDN'T AGREE TO SHOP HERE YOU OLD FART!" But he was quickly shoved into the building. "UGh... The hell do you want me to buy.. Like anything here is even worth a shit." He grumbled, moving through the aisles and aisles of seemingly useless trinkets. 

"There really ain't anything here i'd wanna..." Before he could finish, his eyes fell upon a large sword. The edge was fanned and it had a simple design, but it felt right. "Whoa..." The young gennin walked over to the blade and placed his hand on it. "This is so cool." "You want it?" The old man smirked. "How much?" Shou turned to look at him with hope in his eyes. "50,000." "Deal." The old man smiled, then quickly began to look shocked. "WHAT!? REALLY?" "Yeah. 50,000. Here you go." Shou handed over his wallet. "Oh... Hehehe Thanks my boy! the swords yours!" 

Shou grinned as he gripped the blade, "Hnnngh!" The sword was much heavier than it originally appeared... "Good luck draggin that home!" The old man chuckled, letting the young gennin drag the blade through the street.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 22, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko II*

“Sensei?” 

Mariella found it pretty funny how he went about calling himself that. In order to find this guy, Jintaku, Kentarou began showing the ‘shinobi’ Yuuko and she, how a ‘normal teenage boy’ goes about gaining information on a target. His idea wasn’t exactly what they thought in the shinobi academy, but she was able to piece together that he wasn’t cut from the same cloth in any form. One by one the girls sat back and watched as he asked various people, who ran away in a panic, about the target they were to seek out. 

“To answer your question, uh, Yuuko was it? I don’t hate my name by any means because it’s the proudest thing I have, nevertheless consider it a cultural and personal thing and as long as you don’t fuck up.” Mariella watched as the final guy they asked dashed away faster than a prized race horse. “I got your back.” She beamed with a smile. 

Although the negotiations had finally ended, with them being nowhere closer to their target than before, Kentarou raised a few good points. They were short on time, so there wasn’t any luxury to completely dedicate themselves to subterfuge to gather info in this piss poor town.  And a group of kids would raise an eyebrow and gain a bit of attention around town, it wasn’t going to do it fast enough. 

Luckily she had an idea thanks to her normal friend.

“Hahahaha. That was pretty entertain. If that’s how a _“Normal teenage boy”_ does thing, then let me show you how a _mafia boss’ daughter_ does things.” Giving a light tap on the back to each of her partners Mariella began a casual stroll to one of the buildings. “Shabby and desolate from the look of things, thus no one should give a damn if I go ahead annnnd…” Her hand gripped around the metallic support beam of the home, crushing it, and with one pull yanked it from out the ground collapsing part of the house in the process. 

“Yeah, yeah, this can work.” She studied and twirled the rusted steel beam in her hand. 

*CLANG CLANG CLANG*

“Alright listen up you jamooks. There’s a guy in this town by the name of Jintaku who is on the lam.” She yelled as her makeshift weapon continuously slammed against the ground as she walked. Those who weren’t already outside began to peek out there doors or around corners to see what all the commotion was. 

“So this is how things will go for you pucchiachas.” Now standing in the middle of the street, slinging the pipe over her shoulder she continued to yell. “I’ll count down from three and either one of you rats on Jintaku or I’ll start tearing ample amounts of ass through this place like a great ball of fire, capisce?”  She announced. Murmurs began among the streets, though no one looked to come forward. 

“1.”

*CLANG*

Striking beneath her feet the earth cracked in a straight line just a foot in front of her. Just enough to show how serious she was.

“2.”

*TISSH*

She busted out the windows of a nearby home, much to the horror of the bystanders who still refused to come forward. Slowly she made her way around the side, weapon skidding across the ground. Grappling her club in both hands she rested her weight on the balls of her feet and slightly bended her knees. Her plan was the level this house in its entirety in one swing. 

“3-“ 

Before she even began her arm was held in place by another’s grip just as a kunai was pressed into the back of her neck. Her gaze going upward feel upon a two men with more in close proximity, beginning to come into the area. 

“Jintaku’s men?” Her question yielded no response. “I’ll take the silence as a yes, anyhow now that you’ve finally came out can I ask you a question?” Yet again no response not as if she was expecting one. 

“How quick will it take me to break your fucking jaw?”

*T/N: Jamook = Lamebrain/Idiot
Pucchiachas = Cunt
Capisce = Do you understand?​
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ace
_Prologue Arc II: When Minds Mend... Reality Becomes a Game! _












_If anything, we people take things for granted._ ​
Last night, after I had my small discussion with Rosuto, my mind began to fade and life started to become a blur. Suddenly, I couldn't tell what was real or not because a flood started to rapture my thoughts. Soon, my eyes began to weigh and I started to laugh. Maybe today was the day I'd die? Or maybe I could lose myself in this reality I have yet to really understand. I counted the hours, I was somewhat afraid of falling asleep. I was cold, but yet it wasn't as if I didn't welcome the feeling. In fact, part of me wanted it to happen, part of me laughed at the ordeal that presented itself. Maybe I'm just a pointless fool, but to be honest what else could I do? I fought against these urges, and brought myself to stay concious long enough for the night to engulf the sky. 

The moon wasn't full, the stars were gone, the night was a chill and I couldn't figure out what was my problem. Tonight I was alone, my parents left. I was recovering, or maybe this is a side effect of dying. Who knows? Part of me is scared, but another part of me is happy. Maybe because if I die now _HE_ can't possess me. In fact, the thought it actually kind of funny, if you think about it. I'd get the last laugh. But that's too easy, far too easy to be honest. And I don't care about dying so young. I have things I'd like to do, places I want to see. Faces I miss, and people I love. I really can't die here, I really can't. 

But to lose me... is certainly a frightful thought. I hate it more than the thought of dying. To be me, but for someone else's use? How awful, a vessel for something malevolent to prowl upon the world. The dead should stay dead, Rosuto. Why would target someone like me or Shinobu? Was she bait? Or are you that sad? What is your goal and why do you hate me so? What have I done to you? What did I do to cause you such distress? Maybe you're confusing me for someone else... I'd like to believe that, I do. But something tells me I'm wrong. Something tells me that I did do something horrible, but I just can't recall what. 

I don't care about dying. I don't care about losing to you. But I don't want you to take over. If we could talk Rosuto, what would you say to me? What would you express to me? Your hatred consumed you, put you in a cage. All creatures who do wrong are brought to justice one way or another Rosuto, but you already knew that didn't you. I remember... The dream. You broke a law that you shouldn't have broken. You disrupted the peace and brought upon a calamity not only upon the world, but upon yourself. 

And you know what the sad part out of all this is, Rosuto? The fact that you never learned any of this. That right now you're willing to repeat the same mistakes twice to proceed with a flawed perception of life. But maybe you're right. Maybe you're completely right about everything, Ross. I can see the world you saw, I can see the tales of your past and... thought I feel sad about it, I can't really justify it all. You've done... too much. But, maybe if you and I talk, maybe if you'd lower your stance, you blade, maybe I can change you... Maybe we could... become friends? 

But that's... that's not what you want isn't it, Ross? You want me to die, to rot. You want my body because you're trying to do what's best for the world. Sorry, but that's not gonna happen Rosuto. Tonight... I'll close my eyes and wake up the next morning. Like me, I'll see myself in the mirror and remember that I remained myself. That I'll continue to be me the more I move on with my life. 

Rosuto! You will not take my body!



"We will see about that." ​​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess III*

Yuuko had to admit she hadn?t expected the island to be so beautiful. It was a pity she had to stay put and wait for her team mates or else she?d be running up the path that would lead to the enchanting castle in no time. Maybe even drop a shoe on the way there. Who knows, this definitely seems like the kind of place a prince in a white horse would show up to win her heart with a dashing white smile and a mysterious twinkle in his eyes.

She cupped her cheeks with her hands and took a deep breath, taking in the salty comfort of the sea as she imagined her prince with messy but fluffy dark hair and dangerous sapphire blue eyes that look right past her exterior and into the depths of her soul! Just like Jonathan from Cobalt Paradise.

?No, no?? she mumbled to herself, looking down at her feet and pulling at her pigtails. ?There?s no way such a handsome person exists in this world.?

The girl?s daydreaming came to a sudden stop when a boy suddenly landed in front of her, seemingly coming out of nowhere. Shocked, Yuuko tried to take a few steps back but stumbled on her own feet and fell back on her derri?re. Still, the strange boy was right on her face, not really giving her space to move again without the risk of very dangerous stuff happening. ?You?re a shinobi,? he announced. ?You?re here for the mission.?

Then, he smiled. But could it be called a smile? Yuuko wasn?t too sure as the boy had stretched his lips and showed his teeth in a fierce and intense kind of way. In other words, he looked like one of those creepy ghosts right out of a child?s nightmare. 

It started as a bubbly like feeling at the bottom of her tummy that caused a few giggles to escape her lips but, before she could contain it, Yuuko was laughing her heart out. What was that about a charming prince smiling at her? Heaven must be trolling with her. Realizing that laughing like that was probably rude, Yuuko held a hand out so the boy would take a few steps back and she could get up again. ?Sorry, sorry, you caught me by surprise,? she explained, trying to keep another fit of laughing madness to bubble up.

?You were right,? Yuuko said once she managed to speak normally again. ?I am here for the mission. I?m Kumogakure?s Yuuko, you?re right on time,? she added, checking the watch on her wrist. ?We do have other team mates coming up though??

Just as she announced this, a girl could be seen approaching them from the path that led into the forest. She was definitely older than Yuuko, with short hair and big doll like eyes. She had an aura similar to Haru which made the genin unconsciously straighten her back up. The older girl introduced herself as Fukuya Hatekeda, the person who had placed the mission request and requested both of them to follow her to the castle, where she would explain the mission?s details. However, as Yuuko followed her, she couldn?t help but look back at the port with a puzzled expression.

Wasn?t there someone missing?​


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru _​


Ever since moving to the Small Three, Hotaru been sitting on her ass doing nothing. She wanted a mission, she wanted to go wild and be free. She wanted to go on a deadly secret mission that Kyo made her go on alone without the rest of the class because he trust her so much. Though her days weren?t like that, it was boring, filled with mundane talk about mundane things with boring people. Class A was made up so that they can bond with the future leaders of the Small Three. That way when they become in power they?ll even now, she spent her days mostly making small talk with the girls after the classes were out.

They would go to Ame and spend their day?s window shopping, and sipping on coffee or tea at the local caf?.

Right about now, it was break with small expensive cakes and even smaller cups of coffee. Hotaru lean back into her seat as she watched the girls talk amongst themselves about their day. About the homework the teacher gave them. Boring shit, about a boring ass day. She couldn?t wait until she start doing some real field work, but for right now she should enjoy these busy days.

_?Oh Hotaru,?_ One of the girls turned to her, _?Have you thought about piercing your ears??_

Hotaru shook her head, ?No not really, why what?s up??

_?You have such cute ears Hotaru, I would love to see you in earrings.?_ The same girl said as she reached up to try to touch Hotaru ears, though Hotaru slightly turned away from the girl keeping her out of the reach of her ears.

?Sorry, not the ears they are kind of sensitive.? Hotaru laughed before sipping her cup of coffee, the girl quickly apologized before looking around the city.

_?There aren?t really cute boys around here don?t you agree?? _one of the girls asked before pouting a bit, _?I grew up with most of the boys in Tani, and the guys from other villages seem to be such pricks.?_

One of the girls puffed out her cheeks that was sitting across the girl who tried to touch her ears,_* ?I?m from Konoha, and I heard that Kusa girls are wild~?*_

All three of the girls laughed and giggled, even Hotaru got a chuckle out of it. 

?You gotta put yourself out there.? Hotaru added, ?Get wild, show them the wild ways of Kusa girls.?

All three girls giggled, _?Well how about you show us how it?s done? We all heard of stories Hotaru, show us how the Class A girls flirt.?_

Hotaru nodded her head and took a huge swig of her coffee. This had the potential to be fun, then why the hell not? She looked around and say a cutie she could sneak her teeth into. And it just so happen, she saw an unexpected deer, so innocent and cute, that he wouldn?t even expect her.

?Class A don?t flirt, we conquer.? Hotaru got up from her chair, shocking the three girls

_?We were joking Hotaru!?_​
_Too late~_​
Hotaru walked over to his table and slammed her hands on his small table causing the cup to jump a bit. She looked at the deer she had in her sights.

?Yo, my name is Hotaru and to be honest I don?t care about yours.? She smiled as she looked at him, ?To be honest I was just wondering are you single??

?And to be honest that doesn?t matter to me either.?​
?I just think you are cute enough to waste my time on.?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2015)

<<The Tale of The Boy That Rejected The World - World Rejector>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"If That's The Case, Then....."_

[End of The Introductory Phase]
[<<Return To The Cruel Reality - Pull_The_Trigger_&_Strike_The_Blood>>]


And so that was the end of their day. It was a day filled with laughter, tears, smiles and anger, yet there was not a hint of violence or bloodshed Kentarou had such disdain over. That was the kind of normal those children should have for the rest of their lives. _"And yet, this poor kind-hearted teacher has to do a janitor's job,"_ he said that to himself while carrying a bloated black garbage bag into the alley next to the orphanage building.

It had to only be expected he had to do this after those brats made such a mess during lunch time. Wanting to rid himself of the awful smell, the average boy opened the lid of the dumpster and quickly tossed the trash inside before the lid can fall back down by itself. _"Maybe this is the symbolism of my life,"_ he waved away the stench lingering in front of his nose after quickly turning away from the gross sight.

As he began to casually walk out of the alley, the sound of foot steps that were not his own, caught his attention. Once he turns around, he finds a lone girl, a little taller than Yuuko, wearing a blue coat and a pink scarf. "You need something?" the boy questioned in a lax manner. He was answered with the steps of the girl coming closer, _"Yes, I do actually, I need....help,"_. Her tone was odd yet seductive as she walked closer. _"H- hey hold a minute?! What do you need help wi-" _ he tried to finish off his horribly stuttering words but the strange girl finished him off by clinging to him. 

The teenage boy that was not used to girls being this close was left flustered and unable to think of what to do. She whispered while covering the boy in her gentle embrace _"I need your help,....save me....from this boring world,....Ken~"_ her voice changed midway through her words, but more importantly, the air around the two had tensed. Kentarou was no longer enveloped in embarrassment, his face blank stare conveyed the fear and confusion. 

That voice,

Those words,

'Ken',

They were all too familiar to that boy even if it had been years since he experienced them. Unpleasant memories resurfaced. Sweat poured down his paralyzed body and a moment after, a cloud of smoke enveloped the two of them. When it finally dissipated after only a moment, the scene revealed a taller chocolate-skinned woman, covered in only bandages that barely covered her slender body, hugging the smaller body of that normal boy. Her embrace was similar to a mother hugging her child, but more alluring, yet disturbing.

_"Ahh,"_

When Kentarou's eyes hesitantly veered upwards, they found the face of a beautiful, white-haired woman with odd-colored eyes staring down pervertedly at him. _"Hello, my sweet little Ken~"_



*"AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!*

In his shriek of fear, a shower of gun shots echo and pierce the abdomen of the beautiful woman. Her body shakes uncontrollably as the continuous bullets blast into her and color her brown skin red. The rapid fire is only ceased when no more bullets can fire even as the shaken boy continues to pull the trigger.

Her body collapses and lands on the harsh concrete ground. The only sound left is the teenager panting. After a few seconds, he finally returns to reality. _"N- no, did I...did I-" _
_"Hahahahahah~!!!" _a sudden fit of laughter trashes his rising fears. Despite her stomach being covered in bullets, the brown woman in bandages rises to her feet as is she was finishing off a tanning job. The blood covering her begins to slowly fade away as if it was being absorbed by a sponge. At the same time, Kentarou could still smell her scent latched onto him.

_"Oh Ken, don't worry something like that would never be enough to kill the 14th Raikage,"_ As she sneered at the boy, a chill ran up his spin. He knew very well who she was, but more importantly, what kind of monster she was. One should say that the very reason he was brought into this world of shinobi was because of her. In a twisted metaphorical sense, that monster may think of herself as his mother.

_"Why....are you here?" _Kentarou mustered up those words as he reloaded his gun. _"Ken, what ever are you talking about? I've always been here, watching you smile, listening to your anger, smelling your fear,"_ she took in whiff of air as if the dangerous weapon pointed at her was not there. _"....Always,..?"_ he repeated in a trembling voice as he began to contemplate what that meant. _"Always,"_ she reassured his fears.

_"You.....!!!" 
_
_"Now now, even though I have seen things that you would hate a female to see, there's no need to be so embarrassed, Tsunamori-sensei," _even with those teasing remarks that were hiding something sickening, when faced with those words, Kentarou no longer trembled in fear. That woman had referenced the name a certain group of students had only called him. That meant she was bringing an important part of that boy's life into the very fore front.

This no longer had anything to do with that pitiful boy alone, there were others involved so he did not have the luxury to be worrying about himself. _"If you even think of getting those kids involved in anything having to do with you, you get can get rid of the idea of just getting away with a few bullet holes in your gut!!!!" _ the trembling from before had now become the trembling of rage seeping through him. When it came to someone else, Kentarou would not allow cowardice to hold him back, it was for that very reason that this higher existence smiled wickedly down at him.

_"Don't get ahead of yourself, boy. Think about it, why am I appearing before you now. There could only be one reason, and you know it.....," _

_"You can't mean....,"_

_"YES, those games that you so enjoyed are making their come back! No, I suppose we should call them something like tests or challenges,"_

A spur of exhilarating joy could be seen visibly coursing through her boy as she twitched from the thought alone of those 'test'. _"And so, if there is impending danger surrounding a person such as yourself, that means those poor little lost lambs you love to shelter, will suffer some....unfortunate casualties.....The leaves you the only of option of abandoning them for their own good~"_ She held up a single finger before his eyes, displaying the only path her could take that would prevent the worst possible outcome.

That women was the sort of god, no, devil that would do that sort of thing without batting an eye. In order to ensure the safety of the ones he cherished most, he would have to slip away into the shadows and watch them from afar as they once again experience the agony of abandonment.

Could Kentarou do that? _"No way in hell,"_ he countered as if it were an easy answer, and to him, it was._"Hooo~~? You're going to be so selfish for your own self satisfactory of helping them, that you'll even put them in danger? How cruel, those poor little babies,"_ despite her words sounding like someone that was worried, there could be no compassion felt from her. So that single boy once again denied her response, _"You have to be kidding me! Leaving just because there's danger surrounding me would make me the most pathetic teacher that ever existed! I'd never do that sort of thing to them! Who the hell says that only your path is the one out there! Screw that! The safest place for them to be is right next to me! It doesn't matter what you throw at me, 14th, I'll I won't let anything happen to them! That's the kind of thing you can expect from a teacher! No, from a normal teenage boy!"_ He barked those passionate words at the unfliching face of the creature far more powerful than him

How did she react to that? _"Hahahaahahahahahaa~~~~!!!!!" _a twisted ugly expression appeared on her. _"Yes, yes, that's the kind of response I should expect out of you Ken!! Had you said anything else and decided to run away, I'd have disappointingly snapped your neck here and now!"_ she poured a venomous aura that had threatened to rob away his humanity. Yes, this twisted creature in front of him was the final boss that awaited him in the very, very end. She was the kind of evil you could find no where else, or was it that she was the kind of evil you could find anywhere? Which thought was the more terrifying?

_"You....you're still like this after all these years. You haven't regretted anything you've done at all to us back then did you?! What the hell are you!?"_
_
"Just a damsel in distress,"_
_
"Don't screw around!"_ He fired a shot that blasted a hole into her shoulder.

_"Now let me ask you this, Ken, what exatcly are you?"_

_"Tch, isn't that obvious? I'm just the kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere," 
_
_"Now whose the one screwing around here?"_ she had a carefree expression while the would on her side faded away as if it had never been there in the first place. After having her fun, the brown-skinned woman in revealing bandages turned her back to the smaller boy. _"Mmm, okay I'm satisfied, I probably only revealed myself now because that Yuuko girl was making me jealous. Go on now sensei, we can have our fun later when the kiddies aren't around," _she began to depart into the darkness, that is, until a sudden voice broke through.

_"Where the fuck do you think you're going!?"_ the normal teenage boy, World Rejector, Tsunamori Kentarou, bared his fangs at the rotten existence that tried to escape. _"Oi oi, Ken-chan, are you for real? I maybe a former one, but I was still a Raikage you know? You want to do it right here in the middle of this dirty alley?"_ eyes of lust, once again piqued interest in that lonesome child. _"Of course I'm for real! You  think you can just get away with threatening the things close to me!? I've been waiting for a long time to settle the score with you! Letting you go right now would be a crime in an of itself! A normal guy like me isn't going to go through some special training to reach up to your level or find some new power!I'm putting you down for good! Turn around and face me you sick bitch!" _he lashed out with those heartfelt words without consideration of who else ever heard them. That monster saw that boy have a light  of his own in his eyes, it was a light called will.

_"Hahaha~~!!! Ken you horny little boy! Don't say things like that, you're getting me excited, but fine if you're so impatient to feel my loving embrace. I'll let you have a little foreplay! The first challenge will start here and now!!! If you can't last 5, no 3 seconds against me, than I'll swiftly and beautifully turn every last person in that orphanage, into something unimaginable!!"_

_"Don't get so cocky!! Fine then, 14th, if you think I'll let you easily take away the lives of children any longer, *then lets see you bite the bullet!!!*."_



He cocked his pistol and charged forth.

In a simple dark and filthy alley, a puny normal teenage boy challenged and fought the kind of monster that was once given the title known as 'Raikage'.

He did not have any special abilities,

He did not have a kekkei genkai,

He did not even posses a single jutsu.

He only had a single pistol at his disposal.

In contrast, his ultimate foe possed many years of experience, knowledge, advanced intellect and the power that could crush the world if left unchecked. The difference in their power was as different as night and day.

No, night and day were often seen as equals. In this case, the difference in their power was like an ant and a lion. So the result of this event, that couldn't even be called a battle, was what anyone would have thought. 

A one-sided slaughter took place. It had been so swift and graphic that it did not deserve a description. 

Yet that single boy did not back down. He had stood against the law of cruelty that ruled over the world. That was why he had been mysteriously given the title known as, 'World Rejector'. It was why that monster had taken such an extreme interest in him.

He could overturn an imminent tragedy. It was for that reason she had shoved onto him the label, 'Hero'. 

And so a conclusion was reached, and in the next morning that boy could still hear the screams of laughter he wanted to wake up every morning to......​


----------



## Hero (Nov 22, 2015)

Gyousei Niijima
 Trading Blows
 Training












_____________________

“When you are in a combat situation, you mustn’t let your mind be  polluted by emotions like fear and anger. Simply accept the situation  and react, even if you are facing impossible odds. Keep your head clear  and you will be one step ahead of your attackers.” Idomu lectured Gyousei. The gray haired boy hung on to every word the blind samurai said, carefully encoding the man's advise in his mind. He wasn't listening intently because he agreed with what the man said, but he deeply respected this man who was his adoptive father. Overall Gyousei subscribed to Idomu's message, but he fully disagreed with not allowing one's mind being ruled by anger.

It had been 1 year since the school shooting that took the lives of 586 students at Gyousei's high school. One of those lives belong to his boyfriend Kenta. Gyousei was the sole survivor of the incident that left him an emotional catastrophe. According to the Jashinists who committed the act of terror, Gyousei was had been ordained by Lord Jashin himself and was assimilated among their ranks. He was assigned to Kirei Kazama and was expected to learn everything he possibly could about the religion from the young man. Kirei didn't see himself as Gyousei's mentor, but as a King that ruled over a submissive servant.

Most of his time was spent with King, but there were short periods where "Him" would let Gyousei travel back to the Land of Iron and spend time with Idomu because apparently Jashinists weren't so cruel that they would completely deprive Gyousei time away from his only family. Most of the time after the trauma, Gyousei was afraid of King and the other Jashinists. Each day he feared for his life, waiting for them to turn on him and just murder him as effortlessly as they did the others. That day never came. What did come eventually was Gyousei's first suicide attempt in which he tried to hang himself. This was thwarted by "Him". That night, Kenta appeared in Gyousei's dream and delivered to the boy a message about the rest of his life that he desperately needed to hear.

From that day onward, Kenta would come to Gyousei in dreams at night. In what seemed to happen overnight for the Jashinists, Gyousei had a complete turn around in personality. Instead of being a timid and fragile creature, Gyousei turned into a humble and modest and submissive servant which please King. When it was time for him to return home, Gyousei demanded to be trained by Idomu. The samurai agreed reluctantly and took Gyousei under his wing for training. Idomu was blind, but he was not stupid. He could sense the underlying current of rage that surged through Gyousei but he took him on anyway in an attempt to steer him away from the path of revenge. Nothing ever good came to those consumed by hate. Gyousei's humble personality that he showed the world was merely a facade. The boy managed to turn his fear and hopelessness into rage and vengeance. Vengeance and rage were the two weakest emotions the human had. It would feed on other emotions and grow bigger. This is what Kenta helped Gyousei to see and become.

Gyousei reached behind himself to grab his weapon of choice, the adamantine staff, to commence kenjutsu training but Idomu stopped him. "Not today...today we will practice taijutsu kenjutsu hybrid." Idomu spoke softly as he lowered himself into a fighting stance. Gyousei shrugged his shoulders and smiled smugly as he pulled a pocket knife from his pocket.

"Very well...PREPARE!" Gyousei shouted as he lunged at the blind man. The same motion of the hand which  brought the pocket knife forward out of his pocket flipped the blade open and  freed it from the casing, the blade opening on until the back edge of it  lay across the knuckles of his fist, his thumb pressing the handle into  his closing fingers, so that in the second before the Idomu could explode from his stance he actually struck at the samurai's throat not with the blade  but with a sweeping blow of his fist, following through in the same  motion so that not even the first jet of blood touched his hand or arm. This attacked barely missed Gyousei's sensei, but it missed nonetheless. "Damn it..." Gyousei cursed himself.

Idomu chuckled, "I see that you've learned that combat is fast, unfair, cruel, and dirty. It is meant to be that way so  that the terrible experience is branded into the memory of those who are  fortunate enough to survive. Me. It is my job to ensure that  the experience is recorded and passed along to those who just might  want to try it. You."

"Stop lecturing me and just fight." Gyousei shouted as he lunged at Idomu again. Idomu sidestepped Gyousei and caught the boy's armed hand as it came swinging down upon his skull. Idomu smiled. 

"The clever combatant imposes his will on the enemy, but does not allow the enemy's will to be imposed on him. Calm yourself."

Gyousei gritted his teeth and performed a front flip and twist over the man to attack him from the other side, but Idomu was prepared. Their fists collided and then Gyousei's leg connected with Idomu's forearm. The boy launched assault after assault but the man had a response for each one. Gyousei dropped low to deliver a sweeping kick, prompting Idomu to jump into the air. The boy's heart raced as everything was beginning to fall into place. Using his technique shadow of the dancing leaf, Gyousei appeared behind Idomu almost instantly and delivered a series of roundhouse kicks before ending with a downward drop kick. All of these moves were thwarted by Idomu and when both men landed on the floor, Idomu jumped away from Gyousei to put distance between them.

The young man surged forward exposing the tip of his pocket knife from his shirt sleeve."Face me!" Gyousei shouted while he charged Idomu. The old man smiled and gave the boy what he wanted. When Gyousei lurched for a headshot, Idomu fell into the splits and rocketed a hand up firmly, lodging his fist in Gyousei's gut. The gray haired boy gasped as the wind was knocked out of him and his body fell limp, completely skewered on Idomu's fist. The man yanked his arm back sharply and caught Gyousei in his arms before the boy's body hit the floor.

"Don't be ruled by your emotions Gyousei. Training is over today. Let's have some tea." Idomu said softly. Gyousei heard the man's words but couldn't make out what his sensei was saying. All he knew was that he had "lost" and he did not ever want to have that feeling again.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​

If there was absolutely anything that Ace adored more than a cup of coffee was when a challenged presented himself before him. In any shape or form, Ace was a boy who, even though known to be a failure, was beyond exhilarated when something out of reach came to view and he could simply conquer it with the amalgamation of his effort. So you could probably understand how his eyes and lip shaped themselves after the stigma hit that none other than the Hokage's prodigal student, Hotaru came to view and demanded to know, but not to know the silver eyed youth. 

"Oohhh? That so? Since I don't give my name to anybody, I suppose two outta three is still fair game." 

Standing from his seat, he closed the gap between the two, locking eyes with the hazel gleam of her pupils. Her stare demonstrated an aura of dominance, her posture unafraid of the current circumstances, the situation seemed to be horribly noticeable, after his eyes sways towards the side, he witnessed a group of females staring at his general direction, hands in mouth, admiration even radiated from their scan of the situation. 

"And to be honest I don't really care for introductions either so how about we skip the twenty useless question and get on to the real deal here."

"Why would a member of Class A be so interested in a nobody like me?" 

The tone with a requited blithe and sardonic sway. The cockiness of his nature exposed itself. An audience, a ruler and her kingdom...


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru _​
?So you know my name.?​
He knows her name and that she was a part of Class A. And was that a form of a bite back? She chuckle a bit, this wasn?t a deer, this was a fox, but as she chuckled she got closer to him. Her eyes staring deep into his. He wasn?t a deer, but he was a fox, and even foxes got eaten by alpha predators. And the alpha predator in this little exchange was clearly her.  She wasn?t even bearing her fangs yet, maybe she should show him what type of bite she had. She didn?t want to scare her prey away yet, but she knew that she was already going to win. 

?And you know what Class I?m from,? Hotaru got close to his ear, her breath tickling his ear as she whispered, ?Then what you should do is stop asking stupid questions and be honored.?

She leaned back as she stood up straight, ?I?m interested in you.?

?Isn?t that enough??​
She had to give him credit where credit was due. He didn?t break eye contact once and that made it fun. That meant that there was a chance of a fight. A chance of another bite back, and nothing was more fun than when prey fought back. The little fox was potentially bearing his fangs back and ready to fight for his life, but he was completely out class by a panther. She flipped her long white hair from her shoulders letting him get a look of her bear neck.

Hotaru completely forgot about the girls that were looking at her doing her job. 

?Here is how things will go,? She got close to him again, placing her chest against his. Even if he was slightly taller than her, the way she looked at him almost resembled that she was the one looking down on him. ?I?ll pretend to walk away from you.?

She poked at his chest with her index finger before looking away from him and dropping her hand, ?And you begin to pant, so I can win this little game of minds.?

"Or you can continue to pretend you can measure up when you clearly can't even muster a flame~"​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku II*

Yuuko’s mouth fell open as she saw half a building collapse due to Hisoka’s actions. “Hisoka-chan, you can’t just go and destroy people’s homes!” She cried out with her hands raised, trying to stop the girl from causing even more commotion. It had already been bad enough that Kentarou had gone and started raising awareness towards their presence, and now her new friend practically lit a beacon with their faces on it. In just a few minutes, the girl’s dreams of kidnapping the target and bringing him to their client in the quietest way possible were completely blown up.

Of course it wasn’t long before their target’s henchmen showed up to take care of them. She saw Kentarou get his guns out, ready to fight and Hisoka was already kicking ass but Yuuko just stood to the side as she saw the events unfold like a deer caught in head lights, what was she supposed to do? The genin didn’t want to get involved in that mess. Instead she looked at one of the men that had already fallen to the ground, victim of Hisoka’s brutality, and was about to make her way over to him when her arm was grabbed.

As she turned to look at the masked man, her face pale with fear as she saw a kunai approach her neck too fast, everything turned into a blur as the man’s face was suddenly met with Hisoka’s feet. “Hisoka-chan!” Yuuko called, blushing when the girl gave her a badass grin. Nodding to herself, the genin slapped both her cheeks and ran over to the fallen man, getting some of her fine, invisible thread from her pouch. Taking off the man’s mask, she made quick work of looping the thread around his neck. 

She needed a second to remind herself that she was a kunoichi and this was her enemy, no matter what kind of life he has behind him. Yuuko couldn’t help but feel she wasn’t ready for this but still she took a deep breath and crossed the threads before pulling them, choking the man. He grabbed at her arms but that was a reaction she had already been expecting, thus swiftly avoiding being caught a second time. Not giving him a second choice, she rolled him and pressed a knee against his back as she pulled harder on the thread. “Where’s Jintaku?”

Yuuko kept him choking for a few seconds before she released the thread just enough to let him catch a breath and answer. When the enemy remained silent, she just pulled again and counted. After repeating the same process thrice, she stopped counting and waited for him to fall unconscious before she unwrapped the thread. The genin wanted information but she didn’t want their lives on her hands as a result.

Still, the girl felt sick. But she wasn’t allowed to, the world wouldn’t stop spinning just to let her catch a breath and her team mates were also working on getting the information they needed. Yuuko sighed, she had a feeling this was going to be a long mission.​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​ 

Walk away? As if, her chest pressed against his, her eyes demonstrating her prowess, her figure which sat well with her wafer-thin body, long lashes which accentuated her stare into a form of which Ace couldn't help but silently admire. She had decanter shaped waist and her complexion blended together with her ochrous hue. A sculptor could not have fashioned her seraph?s ears and pixie?s nose any better. In fact, her demeanor which played so well with her persona fashioned a raise of his brow. The sensation grew stronger, the battle began, if a serpent were to place eyes on this target, perhaps it would recognize it has to poison to quell it.

"If winning means that I had to kill my pride and bow my head to you..." 

He's feet were quick, like a spiral, his leg made it behind her heel and pivoted to follow a single thump. Turning her with a twist of momentum her body found itself sitting on the chair he was previously resting upon, his hands followed-suit, placing themselves on the handles, preventing an escape as he continued the previous statement, once more, not a single shroud of anything but the cockiness of his feature could be explored upon his feature. 

"Then I'd rather die on my feet with my head held high."

Proximity wasn't the most tactical form of proceeding, in fact she was immune to it. He knew this the more closely she began to entertain herself with his presence. Far much she was used to a common whelp, and though everything systematic says that Ace himself was just a reject, from his records to his semblance with chakra, none of it ever matter to him. He was for more interesting in the fight, rather than he was in the result. 

"So instead of trying to spark the lighter to a flame, how about we start with a forest fire?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
She was silent for several moments, face fixed in complete concentration. A liger that could manipulate chakra like any other person? That could lay the grounds for a real scientific breakthrough and, if she could bring in her family to help out with the research, simultaneously be a boon to the Nara clan. Tempting though it was to just mindlessly accept the mission offered, the job statement also said to check for suspicious signs of dishonesty from the scientist and Yukino was, if nothing else, a diligent kunoichi.

The girl finally spoke, her voice rising slightly. "To what extent can this liger manipulate chakra? If what you said is true—and I have no reason to believe otherwise—then we may end up trying to restrain an enemy whose level goes beyond the parameters of a C-rank mission."

Yukino paused, lifted a finger to tuck away a strand of hair behind her ear, then resumed. "Naturally," she said, with no small level of confidence, "we would still be able to handle it, but such information is very important to us. If you can't tell us that, then telling us more about the casualties might also give us an idea of what exactly it is we'd be up against. Were they trained shinobi? Scientists such as yourself? I apologise for all this rude prying, but..."

A flicker of a smile flashed on her features. Sardonic, almost to the point of mocking, but it was a subtle thing. "It wouldn't be needed had you been willing to trust us with more than the bare minimum."


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru _​

That damn fox!

Before she knew it, he bared his fangs and went after her throat! The damn dog! And he was proud of it! Who was he? What about him pushed her buttons? Was she pushing his? She looked up at him as her breath steadying because of shock. One of her hands snaked around his neck to steady herself, the other was on the table. If she was going down. She was going to bring him down to her level, even the slightest amount of shift of weight would have caused her to fall backwards. So she had to hang on him for placement but she felt him move adjusting himself. When she finally looked at him, she got pissed because she was met with a grin. Not any type of grin?

A shit eating one?.

The fox got a cut in and he thought it was the game was set and match. No little fox the fun was over, it was time to take a bite and remind him who the ruler of this jungle was. This wasn?t a game just to show the girls how to conquer men, but more of a game between the two. He was good enough to play this game with her, maybe she slightly regretted not asking his name. She wanted to know who was bold enough to tango with her. She wanted to know the boy name.

?You know pride is the greatest sin?? She asked as she looked up at him, the young girl giving him a long look up and down before meeting his eyes, ?But you want to know something, you are committing a greater sin then pride.?

_?Keeping me in the dark.?_​
She finally gained her center which allowed her to move, ?Tell me, I?m interested now. Who are you? Where did you come from?? Each question she asked, she didn?t break eye contact with him as she allowed her hand to run through his hair.

?Why are you playing this game with me?? He had a bite now, and more than likely he was after blood, so she?ll be the laying predator. 

There was a slight cough that made her jump a bit, wrapping her arms around his neck to pull her back up. It was one of the waitresses, she blushed and looked away from them.

_?We?ll have to ask you two to leave please, you are kind of bothering the other costumers.? _She couldn?t even look them in the eye when she said it, it made Hotaru laugh a bit.

?It?s no problem.? She said as she stood up, but then she looked at the boy?.

?But if you don?t mind if I correct you boy," She turned around and pressed her chest against his back, ?You aren?t any where close to playing with a forest fire. Continue playing with me~?

_?And you?ll be seeing hell fire~?_​
It was an invitation to play the cat and mouse game.  A game where no one knew who the mouse was, but as she concentrated her chakra to the soles of her feet, she jumped up and scaled up the closest building before looking down at him. Chase me her eyes told him.

She smiled one last time before disappearing, she was willing to play mouse for now~ 

_Only if he didn?t mind being the cat~_​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2015)

Shou Mashima is.... Taking a breaking from killing to watch some weird stuff unfold.


As he wondered the town, he began to wonder, just where the hell was all of Jintaku's other guys? Shouldn't there be more in here trying to kill him or something? And also... why was everyone giving him weird looks? "OH shit!" Shou shouted aloud, "I didn't wipe the blood off." He turned to look at his blade, the blood still dripping from it on thick coagulated drops. "Yup yup... silly me." He nodded to himself, grabbing the scarf of a random passerby and starting to wipe the blood off. 

The man stood there shaking in fear as the shinobi ripped the scarf from him and cleaned his blade. "Here you go buddy." Shou handed the clothing article back to the man, coated in blood. "Ke...Keep it!" He shouted, running away in fear. "This town is full of freaks!" He screamed again, charging into the crowd of people gathering around. 

"Alright folks! I'm lookin for a man, He looks like me but is like ten years older. Anyone seen him?" Everyone's faces showed concern and fear, their heads dropped down and their eyes turned to look away. "Oh... Lots of people have seen him huh?" Shou grinned, good... This meant he was on the right track to finding his cousin. "Well then, I'll just be taking my leave of you all and heading through town!" Shou slammed his blade into the ground, cracking the side-walks concrete slab. "If anyone gets in my way of finding Jintaku. This slab will be your head."  

He smiled his shark-toothed smile and began to walk away. "Alright! Take care everyone~ Love yah lots~ MWAH~!" He gently blew a kiss the group of people, the look of concern and scared shudders made it evident they weren't taking the gesture too kindly. "Let's GOOO!"Shou leaped into the air and onto one of the buildings, "Ninja leap baby, gotta love it~!" and with that, he hopped from building to building, looking for any sign of Jintaku.

It was boring for the first few minutes.... that was until a building collapsed and an very verbally angry woman's voice could be heard. "YES" Shou quickly turned in that direction and grinned, "This shit should be good!" He moved as quickly as he could and arrived in a matter of moments. Just quick enough to see another young girl choking the life out of a man. "Oh... I like a girl with some conviction!" But sadly... she let the man live... 

This was something Shou did not like. "No... No... No..." Shou shook his head. "OI! YOU DID IT WRONG!" He screamed at the top of his lungs, leaping into the air and driving his sword downward into the freshly unconscious man, blood spraying out of his chest and stomach as the sword pierced through and dug into the concrete beneath him. "See. This is how you do it." He smiled once more, his sharp teeth glistening in the light and fresh blood splattered on his face. 

"Hi." He then quickly added, raising one hand into the air. "You guys lookin for Jintaku? Mind if I tag along? I'm kind of looking for him too. So's this other guy i'm with, but that dude is probably still trying to kill that guy he was fighting so he might be a while... I'm pretty quick where it counts." He then blinked a little. "But don't worry ladies. I'm slow where it counts too."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*MEMORIES OF A TIME*​
"You're too honest. Are you even trying, Yuki?" A loud, exaggerated sigh.

"Is there something wrong with maintaining my integrity? And please don't call me Yuki. My name is _Yukino_."

Hakuei Houki was four years older than her, but acted like she was fourteen years older. Haughty, arrogant and rude, the girl was by far her least favourite instructor. But not even Yukino, with all her begrudging, could deny that she was skilled at what she did. She weaved half-truths like a spider weaved its web and seemed always know what to say, and what would be said. The elder kunoichi rolled her eyes, not even bothering to hide her exasperation with the situation she found herself in.

"No, Yuki!" she said, sarcasm dripping off every syllable. "If you want to die, that is. That's fine by me, but likely not in your best interests?or your clan's. Look, I'm a realistic girl, so I don't expect you to be anywhere near as brilliant as me, but any _good_ ninja needs to be able to manipulate a client. A kunoichi, especially."

"Why? If you've accepted a job from them, then su?"

"I know exactly what you're going to say, so I'm going to save myself an aneurysm and interrupt you right now. A shinobi accepting a job from a client is a business transaction, and in the world of business, there's only one thing that's consistent. Do you know what that is?"

"The mutual benefit of both client an?"

"One person gets fucked." Yukino suppressed a tiny gasp of surprise. She said it so bluntly, as if it was just another every day utterance. The Houki, noticing the younger kunoichi's surprise, arched an eyebrow and gave a wry smile. 

"To clarify, I meant backstabbing. Sometimes, the client will be dishonest; they'll put a mission up as a B-rank or even a C-rank in order to cut costs, even if they know that the mission is realistically at least an A-rank. Sometimes, the _shinobi_ might screw the _client_ over: they try to leverage deals, blackmail for better pay. Either way, there's very little honesty in the business. Do you understand now?"

She paused, her lips formed into a cross between a pout and a sulking frown. "Yes," she finally said.

"Good. Now, let's try that again."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​

The game seemed to have begun, her voice changed, her tone like the seabed shifted it's tide. Her arms curled across his neck, locked into submission almost she began to question him. Name. Place. Identity. Her interest rose considerably and now they were playing with fire. As her proximity shortened, soon someone approached them, their bodies separated and his eyes followed. Her feet latched on to the side of the building. Ace's pupils followed her, she stood proudly, demonstrating the gift of every shinobi, the ability to manipulate chakra at will. Of course, this was foreign to the child, he could never compete, he could never do such due to his condition, one of which allowed him sensibility to the technique, but with it, with such weakness he abides with a strength. With my weakness, I'll defeat the world's strength. 

Hand placed themselves within his pockets, witnessing Hotaru stand awaiting his move, would he follow. He noted it, this was a chase and she clearly had something tuckered on her sleeve. This wasn't something, he'd easily abide to but for now, he'd play the pray. As his eyes began to resonate with the semblance of power that evoked a ripple upon creation. His power soon called upon a weapon that crossed within one gap on creation to another a black chain crossing ripples that allowed a place for the child to stand, kicking the earth, he found himself above Hotaru. As her eyes looked down, his vision blurred momentarily, and his image reappeared on top to the chain Ouroboros, the object of his bidding which came forth from his rift.

"Like I said before, I don't tell anyone my name. But you can call for what I am, an Ace." 

He crouched to her level, his eyes still demonstrating his vigor. No chakra was exuded from his part, he wasn't latching into the chain of Ouroboros, he was merely standing upon with agility so keen he needn't chakra to stand perfectly balanced upon it. The silver of his eyes radiated such, the grossing confidence he had on his power, on his weakness. Because even though the world considers him a failure. 

"As for who am I? Or where I'm from?"

He chuckled.

"Well, I heard devils are used to the fire."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Konoha Wildlife Research Center

_Start IV_

----------​
Inui's eyes widened more and more, fractionally increasing with each new revelation that the scientist offered them, until he literally stood up in his seat to lean forward on the desk. "Yoooooooooooooosh! Yukimura-san, that's amazing news!" he shouted, elated as he stared back at the scientist, and then hurriedly sat back down, his cheeks burning as he pushed his glasses up. "Oh, er, I mean...right," he says quietly, chuckling to himself after letting his passion get the best of him.

It wasn't even that he had an avid interest in the subject matter, or that he knew Yukimura personally, but he could sense the scientist's interest and investment in the subject matter, and that in turn seemed to get him interested in the ideas at hand. And of course, he had a vague understanding of the data at hand because of his early years in the Small Three. It's possible it still was a summon, though, wasn't it?

Inui cleared his throat after his outburst. "Knowing the nature of the casualties will be of use as well, hai, but I think that's a good amount of information to begin now. Arigato again, and we'll make sure to keep an open mind when tackling this matter..."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ace 
_Mission_​

Ace looked towards Yukino, was that a smile that crossed her on her lip? No, it was more of a subtle jibe, playing mind games with the scientist himself. Inui, however leaped out of his seat in blatant joy. An outburst that was rather refreshing for the current standing. In fact, he didn't trust the man to begin with, Yukino was far too right concerning the situation, but more over, Ace was interested to see if this creature in itself was real. She questioned what needed to be questioned and was cautious like protocol demanded of, but he couldn't deny he felt more like Inui than anything. He wanted to see for himself if this creature was real or not, but he couldn't let a snake slither to his whole either. 

"Well, how about it Brainiac? What say you?"

He followed with his usual demeanor, Yukimura laughed. _"Of course, you are correct, Miss Nara, but the fact is that I don't have all the answers consisting this animal only that it can somehow manage to manipulate and show sensibility towards chakra. I cannot bare any farther, inconclusive information because then what sort of scientist would I be? I am a researcher of the truth, first and furthermost, but I cannot simply throw all the information when they aren't conclusive facts now can I? That would be the closest to a lie I could've ever done. And I can't lie to my clients... can I? _

A despicable smile wrote itself on his lips. Ace felt a sudden chill cross his spine. This guy was certainly no good. Turning to Inui and Yukino, he awaited their command. But Yukimura continued. _"As for the causalities? Well, it's a mystery, no? I cannot classify something with a myth, so C seem possible as for we haven't actually seen the animal use any sort of ability outside the normal periphery. He can walk on water however, and climb wall. As for anything else? Well... Imagine, we need to take* any* sort of precaution, children. What if the liger has cubs?"_ 

"This man's a snake."

Ace spoke under his breath.


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru _​

This boy was interesting, Ace, it is what he called himself. She wanted to laugh it didn’t take too much to cause her to chuckle at the name. However, she’ll accept it for now. She didn’t care for his life story, she just wanted to know the name of the boy that was chasing her. It was only fair, he knew hers, there a sort of thing called give and take. Hotaru held up her hands towards the boy in front of her, the fox that got a taste of blood and now looking for a fight. 

“Ace?” She repeated the name before looking up at him, “You are too green behind the ears to be called that you know.”

_“Because this is a game.”_​
She jumped on the chained snake, and closing the distances between them again. She let her fingers glide on the back of his hand. Something about him was off, bothering her a bit, it was in the air. He was definitely green behind his ears, though for another reason rather than not being experienced with women like her. She pushed herself closer to him, and buried nose inside the crook of his neck. This was the closest they’ve been together. If she wanted to she could bite the hell out of him and run, but she didn’t. What she did though is look at him for the side….

He was younger than her….
That was what she was sensing…..​She smiled…​
“You are so green behind your ears, maybe I should call you little one?” She chuckled before jumping down, she ran her fingers through her pony tail as she looked at the other building. She looked over her shoulders, “Well little Ace, I’ll tell you something about the game.”

"It doesn't end until you've caught me~"​
She walked over to the edge of the building and stood on the edge, she took her hair down from the pony tail as she winked at him.

“And so far it seems as though I haven’t been caught~”​
And with that she let herself fall. As she fell, she maneuvered her body so it could land on the building. Before pushing herself off of that building, and launching herself to another, and another. Almost like hopscotch she jumped from building to building.

And with that the real chase begun


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>


Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara, Mariella Hisako Concordia & Shou Mashima
_"0 to 100 Real Quick"_


_"D-did you say mafia boss's daughter!?"_ after Kentarou choked up those repeated words that seemed like the anti-christ to a normal teenage boy, Hisoka casually began her own way of gaining attention by wrecking a building. _"Hey hey! I don't care how you shinobi live but there are consequences in life you know!? Do you know if they're gonna take the damage cost for that out of our checks!?"_ the boy began clawing at his hair with a fearful expression on his face. He may have been the cheap type, but the young teacher began to wonder why no one else was worried about this.

It wasn't until a new group of shinobi entered the fray that things became a tad  bit more heated. Now, Kentarou was not a skilled shinobi that was able to pick up the subtle sounds of movement like the rest of his teammates. So when one of the flunkies in black snuck behind him, the teacher was unable to notice in time to evade from being kicked into a stack of cardboard boxes! _"Agh!" _was the grunt he made once he crashed.

Seeing such a sight, the thought about how weak the boy was, probably ran through his mind. But right afterwards, a gunshot sounded from within the cloud of dust and a bullet ran through their ankle. Collapsing onto one knee, he tried to saw the typical word 'how'? But was met with further pain by another shot piercing through his shoulder and knocking him to the floor.

_"Ow, ow, ow!"_ Kentarou complained as he walked up back to the scene of the battle, small splinters sticking out of him, but thankfully the coat of his suit have covered most of the damage. After making sure the grunt's life was not in serious danger, he turned around. _"Are you both all-" _before he could finish those words, the teen found the two girls in their own acts of violence. As a mafia boss's daughter, Hisoka's actions were probably as expected, but the sight of the gentle girl like Yuuko strangling someone felt otherworldly.

Yet he did not have the time to question that frightening scene, as a new voice protruded. His hair was red and he had the eyes of a beast, more importantly however was that, like a beast, he had thoughtlessly killed another individual. As if he only stepped on a bug, that punk continued to talk as if nothing had gone wrong.

_"Oi!! I'm just an average guy, so it doesn't bother me that I went I noticed by you, but get the hell away from there you bastard!!"_ After immediately calling the scumbag out, Kentarou fired twice at the red-haired menace. Of course not wanting to be full of holes, they leaped out of the way right before the shots were fired. The teen did not follow up with his assault, instead he rushed over to the bloody body of the grunt that had been stabbed.
_
"Don't just stand there! Is anyone here a medic!? This guy needs some help!!" _he tried to place his hands over the wounds to keep more blood from leaking out. Yet it was too much, life force was slipping out of the nameless person that had been trying to kill them. _"Shit!!"_ if anyone had been a medic, it would have already been too late by the time they got over, as the faint breathing, that Kentarou could hear, stopped.

After a few seconds, the young teacher, closed the eyelids of the fallen shinobi and stood back to his feet. _"Bastard,...you must be Shou Mashima....For the record, we don't have any interest in working with someone like you who kills without flinching. I'd rather eat shit than be on your side! We're here to catch Jintaku Mashima and lock him away for what he's done. Don't confuse us with garbage like yourself!!"_ Kentarou, despite standing before a blood covered killer, attacked with those words. 

_"Yuuko, Hisoka, we don't have time to be fooling with this guy. If Kirei isn't here then he's probably after Jintaku right now. Go after him, I'll take care of this side track,"_ his eyes were a lot more serious and sharp than the dry and lazily expression from before. Without looking at it with his unwavering eyes, Kentarou reloaded his pistol.

_"Sorry, I enjoyed having two cute girls around me myself, but I hope you don't mind if it's just us guys,"_ pointed the muzzle at the red target in front of him. _"A cheap two-bit bad guy like you is only worthy of losing to a single weak normal teenage boy,"_

​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​ 

Her proximity, she broke any sort of barrier between the two. Her body few, she even stepped on Ouroboros. Of course he didn't react negatively to it, it wasn't ushered by the child. However, a mistake made itself present, allowing her such proximity gave her information. She knew too much and her words were laced with such teasing amalgamation of knowledge. Her feet, swift like the stars that fall at night, had proceeded to carry her beyond the threshold of his vision.

"Heh, you see a man warp reality before you and you still call him green?" 

This was no game then, this was a play, a recreation of their abilities. And now, his hands rose to his hair, the blue of the feathers which adorned its silver held steadily the new look, the bangs were pulled and his hair was to the back. His eyes radiant of the ray of the sun. He would win. His body allowed itself too fall on and eagle dive, as the momentum grew, twisting his waits, utilizing the large momentum of his core. He shifted his direction and Ouroboros began to propel him to the distance. Slinging across the air, making the void it's master, Ace used the rift to have Ouroboros pull him across, shift his momentum and zoom closer and closer. 

Still green...

It resonated with him. Hotaru was a student of a world famous Kage, he and a few other were considered the top tier of their class. So even this, was considered feable, huh? Then he wondered for a minute what kind of man, Kyo was. And though this question presented itself so clearly before, as of late the sensation was different. When he met Ros everything changed, so much so that even the name brought a different sense of familiarity, but it didn't matter at the moment. His chain rocketed him above the roofs, summoning once more Ouroboros as footing, he scanned the area, looking for her location. A smile broke the moment he found her, the chained zoomed him close, he halted upon a rope that was connected by two building, standing in front hands on pockets. Eyes trained upon eyes.

"Hi."

He merely greeted her, wanting to continue the chase. He didn't need to say more, he didn't need to tell her how she needed to try better. Merely standing in front of her, his eyes could speak for him. He was just trying to win.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
Yukino gave the scientist a long, hard stare. Quietly accusatory, but tentative. Cautious. When, at last, she was sure there would be no more outbursts from either of her team mates, she sighed resignedly. "Very well," the kunoichi replied curtly, having exhausted most of her verbal ammunition on her two attacks earlier. Inui's outburst from earlier also disrupted her rhythm. 

There was no doubt in her mind that Yukimura was hiding something. All her instincts and training with the Houki clan told her that the man was playing with semantics and half-truths in order to maximise the benefits he could receive from the completion of the mission. To what end, Yukino did not know, but she doubted it was merely research on the liger. Ace's reaction didn't escape her, either, and she knew he was thinking the same thing. 

But she couldn't refute anything he said. Not with the little information she had, and not without grasping at straws. Like all good tacticians, she knew when it was time to back down. The three of them would need to do the mission, and see how things went from there. She turned, bringing her onyx eyes to her team mates, and spoke once more.

"Shall we head to capture the liger, then?"


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Answers
_________________________​The flames sparkled up from the dry dead wood laying in front of me, it had been a surprise that I had even gotten the flame to start in the first place. On top of the flickering heat had been the black skin of a snow rabbit, its peeled soft fur on the ground next to me. I wasn't a big fan of killing these poor defenseless creatures - but it was either I eat them or I starve, and who knows how I'd behave if I went hungry. Maybe this rabbit would have died either way.

Taking the stick it was attached to, I lifted it from the fire and dissected its limbs from the main body, taking a big bite out of its thigh. My eyes gaze down to the rabbits face, as it held almost no expression. I know people try and humanize these animals - to make a point to their survival, but just one look at it's face told me everything. It didn't think - not like we do. It lives, and it only lives to survive for as long as possible. Then one day, it dies. Sure, it hadn't been expecting to fall from my bow, but that was the rabbit's fate, and there's nothing that could change that. 

After finishing it's thigh I placed the rest of the rabbit into my bag. The bag was dark brown and leather, which I had bought in the last town I was in. Along with that, I was wearing a black leather jacket, a grey scarf, blue pants, and black boots. I suppose I did splurge a bit from doing odd jobs here and there whenever I visited different towns, but that was because I was in need of a new set of clothes since I had largely outgrown my old clothes. Besides, with the weather getting even harsher out it was harder to sleep in the cold.

Well, not like I get much sleep anyways. The sun is already rising over the mountain tops, so I suppose that's my signal to get moving. Not that I really even have a destination in mind - all I've been doing for the past couple of years is wondering around the Iron Country aimlessly. It's a lot bigger than maps would show you, but that's because there's a lot of empty space in between the towns, harboring mainly mountains of snow. Luckily, or maybe unluckily, the next town over was only a two mile walk away from here, so I'd be able to stop and get some supplies - maybe get a few clues on where my father is.

The only trouble is - I don't even know what my father's name is. I know his general description, he has black hair, brown eyes, is about six feet tall - but his name, he never divulged that. You know how many people exist in this country that have black hair and brown eyes? When I ask them the basic questions - did you ever have a wife or a daughter, etc, they usually answer them completely wrong and I have to turn them away. It is honestly like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. With that said, I need to know if there's any rhyme or reason to what I am, and if it is some sort of family secret he would be the best one to get answers from.

After gathering all of my belongings I put out the fire and walked through the frozen forest. Everything seemed so peaceful - it almost makes me want to just stay here. It's so serene, away from normal civilization, away from all those people. On the other hand though, I feel being too disconnected from civilization could make me become unfamiliar with interacting with human beings, causing me to go mad as soon as I am to encounter someone. It's sort of a lose-lose situation either way, so as long as I keep my cool I'll be good. 

   With every step I could feel my boots sinking deeper and deeper into the snow covered floor. Treading through the snow wasn't ever particularly difficult though, unlike what the random travelers would have you believe. They would always complain about how snow got into their boots, or how they fell over due to the fact they slipped. Those kind of people annoy me the most - because they think their trivial problems are so important, that it will be fixed just because they can't get past their own stupidity. 

Speaking of which, up ahead had been a guard, who had been monitoring the outskirts of a town. It would be fine and all, if he hadn't had his back turned to the oncoming traffic. I rolled my eyes as I slowly approached him from behind.

 "Excuse me sir, I'm looking for Ryokō-sha Cho, is this the right place?"

Of course like an idiot he turns around with a dumbfounded look. I could tell he didn't fully process that I had been here - maybe he had a long night drinking and was finally starting to recover? Well regardless, it takes him probably a full ten seconds to finally respond to me.

"How did you get here?"

I rolled my eyes so hard they should have fallen out of my eye sockets. It was clear he wasn't even worth the effort of talking to. With a very large audible sigh, I placed my hands into my jacket pockets as I just walked past him casually.

"Maybe next time you should be looking to where tourists will be arriving. Moron."

I could hear him trying to start a rebuttal but it had been too late, I was already out hearing range. Entering the town was fairly simple, I just walked through the giant archway leading up to it. If an idiot like that was guarding this place then maybe this place wasn't what I was looking for. Well...it is a tourist town, I shouldn't expect all that much.

As one could expect, there were tall snow covered buildings, prime for shopping. Despite the overall size of the town being small, business's made use of all the space - leaving almost no room for personal homes. I couldn't understand anyone who would want to live here anyways, being crowded on the streets everyday, a large commotion at night with bars blasting their music. Only someone who cares more about shopping than actual living conditions would live here. You're better off living in the forest with me. 

All I knew though was that I wasn't getting any answers from anyone on the streets. Everyone was already in a hustle and bustle to get to their favorite store. No, if I wanted answers I'd have to go to the local bar. Sure I'm only sixteen, but I only wanted to chat to the people in there. Besides, from what I've heard everything in this town is open twenty-four hours, so I assume some stragglers who drank too much last night will still be in there.

My eyes eventually gazed upon a rusty looking building - it was brown, with grey decaying metal plates and rotten wooden planks. In the front had been a large neon sign which held the letters "P  KY'  B R". Some of the lights had either been burnt out or knocked out. It's clear this was sort of the crummy side of the city, but it was probably also the least crowded. In front had been another man with a stupid expression - maybe this town made people into idiots, hopefully I didn't catch whatever it is.

"Hey, ma'am, you're clearly not twenty - so run along before I have to force you out."

The man was only around my height and had a smaller stature than one would expect of a bouncer. To compensate though he had a really large beard - I wonder if he feels bigger because of it? Well regardless I had no time to deal with him. Flashing him a smile I tried to give my most earnest look possible.

"Sorry sir, but I need to go ask some men in there a few questions, so if you don't mind -"

Before I could finish he grabbed me by the wrist, so I knew I had to put a stop to it before it escalated any further. With my left hand free, I grabbed his face from the side and smashed it into the wooden wall of the bar. The impact had been hard enough to knock him out cold.

"Idiot."

I scoffed, as I walked over his limp body and into the bar. Inside had been four men - one of them being a bartender, two of them snoring soundly on the floor. The final one had been sitting at the bar, with an empty glass of ice in his hand. Figuring that he was the only one worth questioning I pulled out the stool next to him and just stared at him until he noticed me.

"What's a kid like you doing here? Scram - get out of here."

He was a bit older - maybe in his forties or fifties. He had brown hair, blue eyes, and a greying beard. He was definitely not the man I was looking for - but even so it wouldn't hurt to ask.

"Hey I'm not looking for any trouble, just answer a few of my questions and I'll be on my way."

After he failed to respond I figured it was okay for me to continue with my questions. Before I could ask I looked up to witness the bartender staring at me - he had black hair with grey sides, a grey mustaches, and his eyes were basically slits. I figured he wasn't the man I was looking for either. After he noticed that I had caught him he looked away, which allowed me to turn back to the man next to me.

"Do you know of a man who has black hair, brown eyes, is about six feet tall? He had a wife who died about sixteen years ago."

The man simply shook his head, indicating that he didn't know of someone who fit that description - which automatically makes me suspicious as that sort of general description makes people think of at least one person, and then question the second part of my question. Regardless if he wasn't going to audibly respond then there was no point in questioning him further - I probably can't get more out of him without getting physical, and that could turn out to be a recipe for disaster. I pushed out the stool and hopped out of my seat, deciding that I wasn't going to get any answers I was looking for.

"You know - judging from your attire and your bow, I can assume you don't live in this town. More than that, I can smell the scent of burnt wood on you, which tells me you're living all on your own in the forest. That's no place for a young girl - how about you take refuge with the Church of Jashin? We've taken in orphans without parents before and raised them, you'll live much more comfortably there."

I rolled my eyes, placing my hands into my jacket pockets again. Turning on my heel I looked at the man sitting in the stool, who was now looking at me. This had been the second time I was offered to join this so called Church - what was their deal? What were they looking for, and what did they see in me?

"Sorry, but I'm better off on my own. Besides - I'm not an orphan."

A small chuckle escaped his breath as his eyebrow peaked. "Maybe it's none of my business, but you're looking for your father, correct? A man who's wife died sixteen years ago? You look about sixteen so I figured your mom died when you were young and your dad bailed - why else would you just give me a description and no name?" I grit my teeth - I mean, it wasn't like I was trying to hide the fact that my parents left me, but I didn't particularly want it getting out as to why my father abandoned me.

"Besides, if you're truly living out in the forest by yourself...that bow and that mask...Well I've been told about you...Something Wolf...what was it? Well regardless, that's truly no life to live. To bounce between towns, looking for simple scraps just to get by. When you realize this, the doors of Jashin will be open for you."

I was about down with this asshole, nor did I have the time to spend on him. I turned away from him, trying to keep my anger down.

"Yeah whatever, jackass. If that's all then I'll be going."

I couldn't let him get to me - I could tell that once he figured out who I was he was just trying to aggravate me, trying to see if the rumors are true. But I'm smarter than that asshole - and I'm not about to ruin my chances of finding my father just because some guy wants to see what I can do. No, I'm better than that. I've gotten more control over myself in these past few months, I just have to watch where I go and what I do. As long as I do that I'll keep everyone safe - I'll keep the beast caged.​


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru _​
The boy was more than he let on, and that was a shame. He could be a danger if he was a bit cuter. She could see it now, he had the makings of someone that could be a challenge, but right now, he was just enjoying the game. The play that they were engrossing themselves in.  She didn?t find it odd, she found it oddly calming. The boy didn?t take her position as something to be scared of like some people in Ame would. He saw her as a challenge, and she saw him as a willing rival.  As she jumped, once again he stopped her from proceeding in the direction that she was going. 

?Hi.? ​
It held all the words and feelings he wanted to tell her in one word. One look in his eyes, she could see the dangerous flame that had ignited in him. This boy! So green that the flames of the chase was taking control. Dangerous~ her mind told her, but she wanted to push him even more. She wanted to see the flames of passion consume him.  She smiled as she held on the building, using her chakra to stick on the building, she met his piercing gaze.

?Hi~? She purred back but slowly she began to slip off, ?Still haven?t caught me~?

She fell off the building, landing on the ground and rushing through the crowds. He was on her tail and that was when she noticed the game that they were playing. If he got too close to end the game, he would let her gain distances. If she got too far, she would stop and let him catch up. Zig zag, up and down, left and right, there was no pattern that they did to catch each other only to release. 

They even used the roads, dodging and passing over cars. 

Hotaru couldn?t help but laugh as they got in trouble with passing adults, guards, and other ninjas that wanted them to stop. She looked over her shoulder, he was good, she wondered about him. He was good, too good to keep up with her. Was he trained by someone? Did he teach himself? Or was it deeper than that. Was it her business to ask?

No, but that didn?t stop her from wondering. 

?Little Ace~ Little Ace~? She called out from over her shoulders, ?Maybe if you catch me I?ll give you a peak on your forehead~?

She cracked her head back and laugh, ?Little green Ace~ Doesn?t want to stop the chase~?


?Oh I rhymed! Fuck yeah!?​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2015)

Shou Mashima

Strength Training 
​
Shou chucked off his shirt and threw on a strange contraption filled with weights and springs. "Alright, this should be enough to keep my body restrained." He cracked his knuckles and popped his neck. "Let's get this shit done!" 












Shou rushed forward, Throwing a punch at a punching bag in front of him. He kept his arms low and his elbows near his lower ribs, letting lose a few low blows onto the bag. He jerked to the right, letting his right arm fly into a hay-maker, his left hand connecting to the mid of the bag. He continued his flurry of punches, never letting up. Each punch gaining more and more speed, he threw a right, a left, a right, a left, two lefts, three rights. He kept the speed going, slamming his firsts one after another into the center of the bag. 

Days would go on, he'd punch the bag over and over again for hours on end. Then he'd switch it up. After pounding his fists into the bag Shou moved onto the next step of training. He grabbed a dumbbell and added a few hundred pounds onto the sides. He gripped the dumbbell with both hands and began to lift it, curling it to his chest, and letting his arms fall towards his waist. Then once more, he would curl the massive weight to his chest and back down to his waist. "Fuuu..." He let out a deep breath as the weight took its toll on his muscles. 

He could feel the sweat seeping from his pours, making his body glisten  under the light of the gym he was training in. He could feel the tension in his muscles, the small rips and tears forming as he continued to curl the massive weight. He could feel the burn throughout his arms, chest, and stomach. He would lift it as much as he could, before moving the dumbbell onto the back of his neck and shoulders.  Making sure he had a good grip on the weights, he began to squat. One after another, a massive breath in as he went up and a deep breath out as he squat down. 

He would continue this, over and over, feeling his legs shake and quiver under the weight. But Shou wouldn't give in. He could feel the burn, he could feel his body growing stronger with each and every move. He just needed to keep pushing himself further and further. He needed to push himself until his blade weighed nothing in his hand. Until he could throw that sword of his like it was a rock across a pond. 

The next level of training was his basic push ups and crunches. He didn't want to take them normally, no, he'd get onto the ground and use only one hand to keep pushing himself back up. Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, fifty... He would go until he hit over five hundred. Each time he came up, he'd push off the ground and switch to his other arm. Days and days would go by, every day he'd keep pushing his body beyond its previous limits. He'd push until he could break himself, break the weakness inside of him. 

His muscles burned, his body ached, but there was nothing he could do about it. He had to keep pushing himself, he had to keep moving forward, to keep it up until he wasn't the him from before. To break himself and remold the current Shou into a new stronger one. A better Shou, one that was capable of destroying all barriers in his path!


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​ 

Teeth were exposed, a grin on his lip couldn't that stop fading away, his eyes followed her, yes it did. It was a game of cat and mouse indeed, and he wouldn't just simply ended because of some fluke. If she were to get cornered, he would allow her to leave, if by some chance he closed the gap, she would tune up her speed. However this was, this game was merely something entertain both. Ame was a place to rid themselves from boredom, and this was probably the best excessive. 

"That will soon change." 

He extended his foot, the weigh tilting him towards the earth, upon landing his hands and feet placed themselves on a runner's start, a breath exuded from his lung, with a powerful inhale, he propelled himself farthest than what he could manage. The apex of his speed was met, and in a couple of seconds their gap closed, as he leaped, once more meeting he front, he swiped his hand to grasp her own, but her reaction was quick, her body shifted mid flight, her taunting depicted through her stare, Ouroboros was called, his feet stepped on to his chain, lifting himself above Hotaru, he zoomed towards her location, hands held wide, her eyes followed, as he became closer, her knees brought her to a crouch, causing Ace to shift strategies after he missed. Ouroboros came forth once more, directing itself towards he, she evaded, twisting her feet to shift her momentum, her gaze saw Ace running on the chain, he was fast. He back arced when he was in reach, he couldn't touch her. This game of tag was becoming more of a battle to see who was the most prevalent in obtaining what they desired.

"Slick. Are you gymnast? Can't say I didn't expect these form Class A. Maybe the rumors are true."

But...

"Wonder how you would feel losing to a nobody?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2015)

*Sena Tonbo*
Sunomata Forest

_To The End Of The Abyss_












_____________________​
"What do you think it's going to be like?"

"Concentrate, Tonbo-san."

"Do you think they'll have a special type of music."

"Tonbo-san, please focus."

"I know, Inzhu-san, but...just...think about it! I'd really like to play them a song, and maybe they'll be able to help me with finding the source of the spiritual disturbance, neh?"

"...Sena-kun."

The first thing one would notice upon a trip through, is that the halls of Sunomata Forest were filled with clusters and clusters of fireflies. Some of the priests of the Tonbo had created shrines and waystations between the outer perimeters of the settlement in the heart of the forest throughout their history, creating a network of roads for those rare trips towards the outer reaches of the forest, but never outside its care. Lanterns with everburning candles hung, attracting the fireflies with their scent. Sena’s barefeet brushed through the grass as he continued on, smiling as he looked up through the small holes in the treetops. This far out, he could get small glimpses of the stars if he looked up. 

It'd been three days so far. His curiosity and musing had been endless, moreso now that so many questions had been posed to him. Growing up, he'd always bombarded his partner with all the incessant questions he couldn't really offer to others, but now she really was his only sounding board. His excitement towards the mission irritated her, however. It showed a lack of commitment to keeping his wits about him and his focus on what really mattered; righting whatever they'd been sent to correct. Her nature as a star spirit spoke to the astrological nature of the event; something had been foretold, and she had been tied to this boy in order to find out what, and how to correct or harness it. His attention being on something else entirely was diametrically opposed by her very nature as a spirit of the stars. 

“Prayer, Sena.”  He nodded as they came up to the next shrine they’d come up towards, and then he knelt before it, clasping his hands in front of his face as he began to murmur a tale to the Fortune of Roads, Koshin, to have him received to his destination...wherever that was, safely. And then, as he rose from his prayer, he reopened his eyes, ears flickering once as his hearing registered something just a few seconds before it was sent down to his body. Careful, barely audible hissing, just past his shoulder, and approaching quickly. It'd be close if he was going to dodge in time.

“Bother, th-” 

He surged up with a graceful leap from the steps of the small shrine as a heavy, dark figure surged forward and snapped at his heels, just barely missing gobbling him up in one single gulp.

As he landed and slid across the clearing with his shamisen already in hand, his eyes adjusted to the sight of the figure at the shrine. It coiled about the shrine almost possessively, claiming the space he’d been in just a few moments prior. Thick, inky black scales over a colossal snake, perhaps 7 meters total in length, it’s fangs glistening in the light of the scattering fireflies. Thousands of needles bristled, interlocked into the folds between its scales and fanning out further as it coiled and prepared to launch again. Its eyes were drawn to Sena not in a way that implied hunger; no, instead this creature seemed furious, cornered, territorial. Most past Tonbo priests that made shrines were very good about placing them in areas not claimed by creatures of the forest.

“You didn’t pray hard enough.”

“I know.” 

And then it darted forward again.

Sena found the one serious drawback to Inzhu's purview was the lack of any concrete advantages. The vague portents of the future she occasionally gave, or the ability to create very minor starlight or celestial sounds were sometimes rather useful, but by and by not immediately helpful when you've just been attacked by a giant snake. It wasn't specific enough to predict individual movements from the snake, or even the fact that he'd have been attacked by a snake that day. The most Inzhu could do in these situations was offer advice in real time as she watched the fight through his eyes.

Sena twirled on a foot and sidestepped the opening, the wind off of the attempted strike rustling the folds of his robes as he began to strum. In the back of his mind he lamented his not having learned _The Dragon and the First King_; it’d have been suitable to this situation, certainly. He’d avoided using his performances to expedite his arrival at the edge of the forest, but it seemed that avoiding making noise wasn’t enough to keep him out of the crosshairs of some of the more vicious creatures of the forest. 

The biggest problems he’d anticipated had been getting lost...and dying on his way there. But there was no way he could end up dying against this thing. It slithered forth again, it’s mouth opened wide as it prepared to try and consume Sena again. He responded with a swift plucking of his strings, leaping up into the air again. The Tonbo watched its eyes closely to gauge the effect; there was a brief flicker and glaze, but it didn’t seem to be slowing down. Instead, it snaked its way around and with a sinuous sidewinder, leapt up to try and swallow Sena before he could land from his second flip!

“Sena, concentrate.”

“I know, Inzhu!”

He raise his shamisen and lodged it between the creature's teeth, before he poured his chakra into a powerful riff that reverberated through the thing’s entire body, seemingly paralyzing it for the moment.

The trees framing the clearing that housed that shrine seemed to grow taller as silence blanketed the area. 

“...adequate. We need to continue.” Sena gave a slow shiver as he carefully dislodged his instrument from the snake’s teeth and took a deep breath. “Right. Let’s go.” He turned to the shrine, prayed once more to Koshin, and then climbed over the snake's massive body over to the other side of the clearing. He paused then, and rounded the body to come to its front. Its eyes still followed him with an eerie persistence even if its body had been locked into submission by his jutsu. That did nothing to deter Sena, however, and he closed his eyes, pressing his palm to its nose and setting his forehead against the back of his hand. "Rest easy, brother. We'll meet again in the Realm of the Honored Dead."  And with that he turned on his heel, disappearing into the blood red blossoms to continue on his way to the outside world...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Konoha Wildlife Research Center

_Start V_

----------​
Inui adjusted his glasses as he listened again to the scientist, but nodded along with Yukin and Ace as they both reached the same conclusion he had, more or less; there was no way he'd be able to single down what further information they needed, and even in the event that they did get Yukimura to speak, it was likely that he'd simply give a false positive or red herring and blame it on experimental data either way. At the very least, he noticed the ebb and flow of Yukimura's chakra as  he gave his explanation; it gave some insight into the man's nature. It was better to know just how deceptive someone would be towards you than to be left guessing, Han had always told him. It seemed truer now.

He slipped out of his chair now, and nodded in tandem with Yukino's assessment, first bowing politely to Yukimura with a neat smile. "Arigato again, Yukimura-san, for the information, and we'll be sure to get some prompt results for you." And wit that he started his way back out, not offering any words until they were well out of the facility, and en route to begin towards the higher mountaintops where the meat and potatoes of the mission would more than likely unfold. "...what a strange man. Let's hope that this liger doesn't have any kekkai genkai then, neh?" he asked, attempting a light joke to soften the mood of coming at a target with a variable level of strength and cunning in an arguably mislabeled mission.


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru
_​

*Shit!*​
She fucked up big time she cursed under her breath. How much stamina could this little green boy have? Hotaru cursed herself for not training up her stamina, she felt the use of her chakra to keep her from his distances finally wearing on her. How long were they at it? Did those girls go home? What time was it? So many things came crawling back in her head as she realized that was slowly getting out of breath. Somehow she lured him into a park, her distances far enough away so she could catch her breath in a tree somewhere. 

She felt her heart pumping in her chest as she leaned against the tree. If this was close distances or actual fighting, her skills would be devastating, but it was stamina and speed in which she was clearly not good at. However it was fun! She wouldn?t mind playing this game with little Ace once more. Maybe even do this more often, but for right now, she got ready.

Hotaru was going to show him how much a predator she was?..

She kept her body low hiding amongst the branches once he arrived in the park. There were four different ways the park branched off, and it gave her an amplitude of time to stalk. Either way he went, she would attack and end this game. Her body twitched with each turn of his head, her eyes wide as she watched him turn in different directions wondering where to go.  It didn?t take him long to make up his mind and he ended up going right.

_*THERE!*_​
Her opening was there and she went in, she launched herself from the trees ready to pounce and end this game, but his chains were already ready! It launched from behind wrapping around her waist and bringing her against the ground with a loud bang. 

?Fuck!? She cursed as she struggled, but the chains wrapped tighter around her, curling around her body, squeezing tighter. For a minute she thought the chains would suffocate her and it made her struggle more and more._ ?Ah!?_

Out of breath and bound by the chains she looked up helplessly to the only one that could give her relief from the bounds.

?I give?? Her breath was caught in her lungs, and she felt it tighten around her once more causing her to gasp a bit more.  At that the chains released their hold on her body and Hotaru filled her lungs with air,  she laughed weakly?.

?Not so tight next time.? She chuckled but she saw something, a twinkle of unease! Hotaru blinked for a minute, was he?.was he flustered?! 

_*?Ha!? *_She got up and rushed at him, grabbing him by the head and pushing him into her chest, ?You can be cute under that cocky aura of yours!?

?What did you get flustered Ace!? She teased grabbing the back of his ear, ?Ah whats this behind your ear? It?s so green!?


----------



## Hollow (Nov 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Trashy Romance Novels: Just a Girl*

?Haah?haah?haah?? 

Yuuko panted as she ran down the street as fast as she could, for once having left her bicycle behind as she had gone out to deliver food for her grandparents. She had been 100% sure she would make it on time but suddenly everyone had wanted to stop and chat with her about something. She hadn?t been brave enough to refuse any of them and had soon found herself running late. The girl had never really thought of Kumo as a large village, but sprinting one way across another allowed her to see it from a whole new perspective.

?Imhome,? the words rushed out of her mouth as she all but threw down her house?s door in her rush to get inside.

?Yuuko-chan! Welcome home!? Hanako greeted the girl even as she dashed directly into the living room, jumping over the couch and settling herself on the floor, hugging a pillow to her chest as she grabbed the remote with a worried look right before noticing her TV was on pause. ?I know you wanted to watch this interview so I paused the television some time ago.? 

Yuuko looked at her grandmother like a commoner would an angel. ?You?re the best obaa-chan! Ojii-chan?s not here?? She asked, wondering why Junpei wasn?t sitting down on the couch, next to Hanako. 

?Jun-kun was tired, he went to bed a little earlier,? Hanako explained happily. ?So we have the night all to ourselves! Should obaa-chan get the sake out??

The girl laughed as she turned back to the TV and pressed play. ?No way! Once was enough, I never want to wake up after drinking that much ever again!?

Here it came! The special interview Yuuko had been waiting for since she had read the announcement on PINKU last week! She held the pillow closed to her as the lady on television said goodbye to the show?s previous guest. _?And now, we?re really excited to introduce our next guest!?_

The young genin had to lower the volume as high pitched squealing could be heard from the audience. _?It was hard scheduling an interview with the busiest man in the world but you?ve been asking us for so long and we?d never let our fans down! Everyone, the one and only:_

*Kyo Minami!?*

Another explosion of squeals came from the television and Yuuko herself had to bite down on her thumb in order to suppress her one, her grandmother laughing from the couch at her reaction, bending down to give her a small kiss on the cheek. ?I?ll also be going in, don?t stay up too late okay??

?Okay, obaa-chan, goodnight!? Yuuko smiled warmly as Hanako bid her goodnight and left in her usual cheerful and graceful manner, leaving the girl alone with her show.

_?Minami-sama, you?re conquering hearts as fast as you conquered Konoha. Is world domination your true goal?? _

Yuuko fell to the side, hiding half her face behind the pillow as she stared at Kyo?s image on the screen as he answered, her eyes glittering with young, pure love. Her moment stopped when she suddenly heard the lock turn though, and she quickly paused the television again as she ran to check who was it. ?Tora? You?re staying over tonight??

?Yeah, my fridge is empty,? the brunette answered, locking the door again behind her while yawning. 

?There?s some fried rice left from dinner,? Yuuko explained before turning and going back the living room?s floor to watch what was left of the interview. ?I hope he visits Kumogakure one of these days?? she commented when Tora sat down next to her on the floor, with a steaming plate on her hand and a bottle of lemon ice tea on the other. ?He?s such an amazing shinobi??

Tora ignored what her pupil was saying for her own sanity?s sake and just got to eating with a bored look on her face. ?I have no idea what you see on him,? she couldn?t help but mutter a while later, slightly annoyed at all the fangirlism going on inside the television.

?You wouldn?t know Tora,? Yuuko remarked with a dreamy look on her eyes and a soft voice. ?You play for the same team.?

The brunette shrugged and deemed her pupil a lost cause. She was still just a girl after all. When the show ended, Yuuko leaned back against the couch and let out a sigh that spoke of soft feelings and rose colored dreams, her eyes closed as dreams and wishes spun into life behind them. Tora couldn?t help laughing despite herself. ?What??? The genin complained with a soft pout.

?If you?re so in love with the Hokage, why don?t you just send him a love letter??

It was a *joke*. Tora had never intended for it to be seen as anything else, but the way Yuuko?s eyes suddenly widened, the way her cheeks blushed warm?she knew the girl had taken it as anything but. ?Do you think he would read it?!? She all but demanded, clapping her hands and holding them so tight her knuckles turned white.

?Wait, Yuuko, I don?t think?? But it was already too late, the 14-year-old got up without a care for the world and ran, presumable to her room, as fast as she could, leaving the Jounin just staring dumb founded. ?She can?t be serious?that girl?s not real.?

After an hour or so of watching a late hour drama, Tora got up to go wash her plate and was headed for the guest room (long claimed by herself) when curiosity took hold of her and forced her to peek into Yuuko?s room. The usually tidy space was now covered in crumbled pieces of paper and the girl was still sitting by her desk, furiously writing something while muttering to herself. Shrugging, the woman closed the door and yawned, deciding to leave the matter alone and, if it ever resulted in something troublesome, deny any involvement in it.

The next day, Yuuko stood before a very red mailbox with a white closed envelope in her hand, the address neatly written on the back. The Hokage?s office would have to do since there?s no way she could find out the man?s real address. After taking a deep breath, she pushed it through mailbox?s small opening and clapped her hands, bowing her head slightly as she closed her eyes and prayed for a few seconds.

*Dear Hokage-sama,
Today was a good day.
Love,
Yuuko*​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​

Her visage disappeared within the park's alignment. At the current juncture, he couldn't figure which area she went. Left, right, forward... where. He questioned himself and listened, the wind spoke it's own language, the flow of nature would speak to him. Or he was spouting some random nonesense. Right, it was. His feet dragged him towards that general direction, to be met with Hotaru, Ouroboros came, soon coiling her to perfection, bringing her to the ground, as he began to celebrate his victory, Ouroboros pressed against her, her breath escaping her, but her features began to accentuate upon the stimuli of tightness, he could feel his face blush. Covering his cheek, the once defiant child who's silver eyes exposed his cockiness was brought down due to the feature Hotaru displayed once Ouroboros trapped her in its chain. 

Bringing him back to his world Ouroboros left this reality in a fade. It seems she noted and followed suit. Teasing, he could've said he won, but at this juncture who really did win the altercation. It as he won the even, but lost the spoils. It was somewhat bitter that he had finished it like this, but to be honest it was a thrilling event. Peering above, he noted something different. He ears, the shape, something about them seemed different. 

Elven even, was she a summon? Or maybe she was some sort of hybrid. "Your ears?" Instinctively he reached towards it, his fingers analyzing them with intense curiosity. What? They were real? "Whoa, they're actually your ears. It's not a prop or anything."


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru
_



Her body jolted once he touched her ear​
_*?Aaahhhhhhhhhh!?*_ The breath escaped her lips as she felt her legs go wobbly, _*?My! My ear!?*_

He looked confused as he pressed them, _?HAAAAAAAAa? _

She never let anyone touched her ear for this reason! But she couldn?t get the words out each time he rubbed the tips of them. It made her shiver and quake as she tried to find the strength to push him away. However, there were none! He continued his unknown assault on her ears. 

_?A-acccceeeeeee? _His name came out like a broken moan, as she couldn?t even think anymore, _?Sttttttoopppppp?_

Her voice hitched when he finally stopped. Hotaru collapsed on him, her arms around his shoulders as she caught her breath. Hotaru?s ear were shaped unnaturally thus it gave her the unnatural ability to hear stuff from miles away, but at the same time they were highly sensitive. It felt like a shock was coursing through her system whenever someone other than herself touched them. No one actually grabbed them in battle, thus she never worried, more people who tried to reach them let their wants notice or she was quick enough to move out the way. However as she laid on Ace trying to catch her breath, she realized not everyone was kind.

She took a deep breath, _ ?I?mma?.I?mma kill you?.? _She mumbled as she let herself fall to the ground, ?Just wait there?I?mma?I?mma do it it.?

?Kill you dead.?​
She couldn?t even muster the strength to stand up, but she did want to murder him. Hotaru groaned as she finally looked up at him and frowned

?Don?t touch my ears!!? She yelled, ?Not without my permission!?

She blushed, ?Asshole?Don?t even tell me your real name and you go after my ears?.?

?Complete ass! Total ass! The biggest ass of all the ass!? Hotaru pouted looking away from him, she placed her face back on the ground and let out a loud groan.

*?I can?t believe you touched my ears!!?*​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​ 

If there was ever a thought he had to choose that completely encompassed the majority of his thoughts. It all centered on the phrase_ "Did I just fucked up?"_ Of course in a situation like this he couldn't denied it. He fucked up entirely, taken aback by curiosity he was overpowered by his own subconscious and reacted accordingly to what he felt. He didn't think this effect was probable in any human being, a gulp, swallowing the stress that amalgamated in this sort friction between the two, he settled his hair back to how it was originally, the bangs flowed to the rhythmic patter of the winds chiming breeze. Her complaints grew larger, her strength slowly returned. He didn't know weather to help her up or keep a distance, in fact anything physical right about now would more like than not cause him some trouble. His composure was completely destroyed in the passing of just a couple of minutes. Not through the race, not through the meeting, no through the fight. Not through anything, but this specific encounter right now. 

He must look like such a criminal right about, now. Extending the arm, he offered he a lift, her eyes saw the gesture and denied it entirely, of course she would. Right now it's just weird... But what could he do, his hand met face, as if he was trying to slather away the shame and convoluted saying this child of Class A spouted, he was getting somewhat annoyed by her ranting, his hand began to press, temple began to pulsate over the sea of brutal annoyance that began to swell up all in a nice mixture of embarrassment.

"Alright already!" 

He screamed, her wails stopped momentarily. His throat became dry, he hated this. The choice he would deploy at the current juncture was one that required all of his ability, though for what's about to happen is not something so difficult, in fact, it is literally as simple as breathing. It could be said at any moment, at any area. There was really no restrictions as to why he couldn't say this. Though every time he heard it, everything he felt the sensation of those words escape his lips it was as if something else laughed at the shadows of his concious. Something feeble, but once potent, something that caused him to hate his name since he had any recollection of it years ago.

"I'll tell you my name." 

He swallowed his pride, of course why would something like this be difficult? But it was, it was as if just naming the source of this name would cause him to loose himself slight. Rosuto came to mind once gain, their encounter days prior was one he wouldn't want to repeat itself ever again, but something about it... it all came back to this... He could sense it. He knew with this name it was the source of why this misfortune was pressed upon his shoulders, why he would be burdened by the weight of this phantom's rage.

"My name... Is Mao Motonashi."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Nara Clan Compound

_Liquid Time: Origins_

_____________________​
Inui woke up bright and early the morning of his first mission. He was excited, today, though that was particularly an understatement; he strode through the front room of his Clan's shop, ignoring their rules and regulations about his never being allowed to walk through the shop; he'd suffer for it later, but for now it wouldn't even phase him. He wore his finest; a neatly pressed sweater, a hoodie over that, some slacks, and a pair of traditional sandals to be able to move in. His satchel, of course, and his glasses, polished to a shine. He had his earbuds in as he made his way over to the train station as well, and had double checked the bento he'd made for himself at least three times. He was set, and he knew that he wouldn't let his sensei down.

To say that the team structure was archaic in these times was also a bit of an understatement; it was beyond fossilized in terms of how missions were approached and taken with communication as fluid as it is and travel as prevalent. Despite this, some traditions still persist in this day and age. The one existing between the Sarutobi Clan and the trio of the Yamanaka, Akimichi, and Nara, was particularly strong. They didn't cling to still maintaining teams, but they did happen to take missions in tandem often, with a Sarutobi acting as a mentor towards the three in a loose fashion. And to that end, Sarutobi Saito had ended up leading Inui's first mission.

The parameters of the mission were in fact fairly complex for a starting mission, though what made it interesting was that it directly pertained to matters important to both Yukino and Inui. Among the effects Inojin Yamanaka died with was a book composed of military and political intelligence he had been collecting over the course of his career. Much of it was coded, and it required a very meticulous team off of the Research and Development Division in order to slowly draw out the meaning. But in the end, it was determined that an ancient treasure of the Nara family's was going to be swiped during a vague block of time, by a rogue sect of Land of Iron samurai. The entire Clan, naturally, had been on alert by this, but all had various duties to attend to; they couldn't keep a 100% active watch, and worse still, an attack at night would leave them with potential trouble. What's more, it seemed entirely unlikely that samurai from a distant land would have such interest in the Nara Clan treasures. Nonetheless, the intelligence couldn't be ignored.

And so, to that end, a taskforce of sorts was put together for the surveillance of the property, to ensure the theft would not at all go smoothly. Inui arrived at Yukino's residence first, even before their sensei, or teammate, ringing the bell as he clasped his hands behind his back and beamed. This was his father's legacy. There was no way he'd screw this up.


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru
_​

There was a certain weight that was carried in the night time air. The wind carried it blew in between them. The way he looked at her, the way he was waiting for something to happen after telling her made her look at him. She realized what he was trying to say with his eyes. What he wanted to say, what he wanted to cover up. Hotaru didn?t know the words that she could possibly say at this point, she wanted to know his name, that was the truth, but did it hurt him? That name was the weight that he placed out there in front of them.

She didn?t know what to say for a minute, she could have made a joke. She could have teased him about everything that just happened to him. The way she reacted to him that caused him to fluster. However, she didn?t do anything, she just let it sit there for a minute. 

?Mao?.? She repeated the name back, ?Mao Motonashi?.?

?Mao?? Again she repeated it, again she said the name gently like a whisper that wasn?t supposed to be heard. ?Mao??​
_?Mao??_ She called out to him, she looked at him to respond. Each time she said it was gentle, it was warm, it was words she was trying to convey to him as she stepped closer to him. She touched his forehead, removing the bangs that covered his forehead as she planted a small kiss on it. _?Mao??_

Once more before she backed away, she stepped away before looking at him.

?You didn?t have to.? She said silently almost to herself, she wanted to say she was sorry if she dug to hard, too deep into something he didn?t want to. However, he did it, he said his name out of his own mouth. There was no sorry, only moving forward from here. 

?It?s a cute name though~? She laughed before looking away from him, the silence fell between them again, she didn?t know where to go from there. ?Ah!?

She pulled out her cellphone from her back pocket, ?Give me your number! And whatever name you save under there, I?ll call you by that.?

?Cool right~?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 22, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*MEMORIES OF A TIME*​
Hajime wasn't particularly fast. Nor was he particularly strong. Yet, as he moved towards her step by step, Yukino found herself completely unable to trace or otherwise keep up with the Hyūga. Everything he did was perfectly precise and carefully calculated?almost as if the battlefield was a board of shōgi. He threw a fast jab in her general direction, she ducked, threw a counter and struck at thin air.

"In combat, you must always be fluid," he reminded her. "Rigidity leads to stagnation, and as they say..."

Yukino launched herself back, barely getting out of the way of another attack from her sensei. "Like how a shark that stops swimming drowns, a stagnant shinobi is a dead shinobi. Izumi Hatake," she recited, breath noticeably ragged. She was tired. All the evasion and movement took a lot out of her, while Hajime?who had been actively on the offensive this entire time?looked no worse for wear.

"Excellent," the Hyūga nodded approvingly. He then relaxed, his posture visibly loosening, but kept his piercing gaze fixed on the Nara. "Another thing. I've noticed that your movements have gotten more sluggish. Are you tired, Yukino?"

She was quiet for a moment. Yukino didn't want to admit it in fear of disappointing Hajime, but she was absolutely exhausted. His lessons were incredibly physically taxing, and stamina had never been her strong suit. "Yes," the girl finally confessed, sighing.

"Of course. You've been wasting your energy this entire time. Far too many superfluous movements when you evade, and you have a tendency to overreach when you think you can press an advantage. Think more. On where you are, and where you want to be. That's the key to saving energy, and winning your fights."

"Understood, Hajime-san. I... I'll try harder, next time," she breathed. Exhaustion had caught up with her and she was now panting. If it weren't for her pride and sense of dignity, she'd have collapsed butt-first onto the ground, too.

The elderly shinobi smiled. "Good. Then, let's have a tea break. A good shinobi knows when to balance relaxation and work as well, Yukino."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​ 

For a moment she was different, he aura changed entirely and even so she tried to comfort him. That name held weight, and though he appreciate it that she tried to comfort him, something dark started to dwell in his mind. Rosuto could take over, he felt. Probably something he couldn't help, but he naming his name. It just jump started the sensation all over. He appreciate it everything, she was far much more kinder than he would originally give her credit for. His lungs felt heavy, the ushering of his name... why did he had such a phobia of it? He couldn't really place a finger on it, but just wanted to stop the sensation, but then a questioned fallowed... A phone?

"Uhh..." 

While in this current generation such a thing exist, Ace himself was never fond of the object for several reason. First, Ace wasn't a man that carried anything, so even if a call came he couldn't hear it. His phone was trapped in the other dimension, in the _'back pocket'_, so truthfully he would never receive any calls. In fact it was pointless, he wouldn't see them until probably a month later. Secondly, the model was ancient. If it even worked right about now it be nothing less than a miracle. Extending his hand, the world began to shift at his palm, his special technique R.I.F.F developed his phone. A junked, broke piece of a dinosaur of a phone. 

It's lends cracked, it's battery dead, it missed a few buttons and it didn't have the battery's cap. Yes, it still needed one too. 

"Yeah, I'm thinking that exchanging numbers is pretty much neigh impossible."


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2015)

_
Trouble
Liquid
Hotaru
_


_What the hell was this?_​
Was it a brick? It looked like a brick. She took it out of his hand. It felt like a brick. What the hell was this? This couldn?t be a cellphone. She looked at it in all manner of directions, the phone brand name was all scratched out from wear. Hotaru couldn?t even make out the first letter of the brand, let alone what it was trying to spell. Hotaru fumbled with the phone some more until she realized that there was something strange about it?.

It?
It?​_*It had an antenna *_​
She looked at the phone and then back at him, and then back at the phone. Maybe he was just strapped for cash, she could still put in her number if she?.

_*IT WAS MISSING BUTTONS?!*_​
?Ah?.? Something finally snapped in Hotaru?s head, ?I get it now?This is a joke.?

Hotaru chuckled a bit, yeah it had to be a joke! No right minded teenage would be carrying this potential murder around. It was older than the bricks that paved the roads to Tani. Hotaru looked at it some more, it probably couldn?t even make calls! Hotaru laughed some more before looking back at him.

?Okay, for real now.? Hotaru wiped the tears from her eyes, ?Where is your real cellphone??

?You know one you can actually use??​
Mao looked at her, and she looked at him. And he looked at her and she looked at him?.
And that was when she realized.​_This wasn?t a joke?_​
Hotaru paused for a moment, ?Ah?.This is your cellphone??













_?You don?t have any friends do you??_​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Dawn
_________________________

I shuffled my way out of the town, pushing my way through the hoards of crowds and the rude comments from every person that I bumped into. That's why I didn't like being near these shit-stains; people who don't give a darn about one another, just selfishly moving along in their live without a care about anyone else. Utterly disgusting. Even if they could cause someone else harm they wouldn't care, especially if it hindered their way of living or whatever other bullshit.

No. I have to take a deep breath and not let this get to me. These people may be shit, but even so I shouldn't let small comments rile me up so badly. It just makes me wonder sometimes though - if normal humans are this bad, then why do I care so much about potentially harming them? Maybe I just have an overdeveloped sense of compassion or something? Of fucking course I would be the one to care about others - especially when I have to forsake myself to help them.

Whatever, I was done with this place. For all I know my father could be somewhere here, but why would he be? This was a tourist town, not some sort of place someone who has been living in the Iron Country for over a decade would decide to settle in at. So that means I'm back to the drawing board, not to mention the last time my camp was raided my map had been burned, so I have no idea where I'm going next. 

Well, maybe I'll just keep traveling east until I hit another city. I'll need to find another job when I get there so I can get some more supplies. Hell, maybe they have a library there so I can try and see if they have any information on someone like me. I honestly doubt it, no library has been of any use so far, but it wouldn't hurt to check. Of course I could always ask the usual suspects if they know a man like my father, but with the limited information I'm going on it seems like an almost pointless endeavor.

As I finally made my way out of the town I had noticed the security guard still staring off into space, as if he was completely oblivious to my existence. I don't know who hired this man but he's obviously too incompetent - and I'm not thinking this because I'm trying to be mean...well, maybe a little, but it's honestly a danger to let this guy sit here on guard. It's a serious danger to let this guy have so much power, to sit here and do nothing as bandits or whatever else attack the city. All the same, it's not my place to criticize. After I had finally walked past him I said rather confidently:

"Moron"

I had hoped he heard me, but as you can expect he made no audible retaliation. Pulling my scarf tighter around my neck and bringing it up to cover my mouth, I placed my hands into my jacket pockets and trudged my way through the snow once again.

Unlike this morning, the snow had started to fall fairly consistently. Most would stop traveling and find some shelter, but truth be told the only annoyance was the heavy snow fall. There had been almost no wind nor any signs of major cloud cover, which told me it had been fairly safe to travel. In fact it would probably be the best time to travel as I probably wouldn't run into anyone. 

As I wondered I had left the open snowy mountains to a more contained, once green but now white, forest. The entire feeling felt serene, as not a single peep besides the crunching of snow under my boots could be heard. Any animals that would normally be out are either burrowed or gone, and obviously no human would venture this deep into the woods.

It was then I saw it. A small flicker of movement in the corner of my eye, and as soon as I turned my head the motion had increased, speeding off into the distance. I could recognize the brown spotted fur coat anywhere, it had been a deer. Surprisingly, it was rare for me to come across deer, along with the fact that they were harder for me to hunt than simple snow rabbits - I felt a challenge coming up, I felt a chase. I pulled down my mask to cover my face, the hunt was on.

I moved slowly through the snow, walking to the deer's initial placement before it had darted off. Due to the snow fall its tracks were already partially covered, but it was fairly simple to see where it had run off to. Of course, off in the distance I could see a small figure amongst the trees. The deer bowed its head towards the few blades of grass untouched by the snow. I knew if I wanted this deer, I'd have to get it while it was distracted. So I pulled my bow off my shoulder and took aim - and even though it was quite the distance away I could tell I probably had a 90% chance of making the shot. I hushed my breath and drew the empty bow, channeling my chakra and letting it form within the confides of the bow, taking shape as a blue ethereal arrow. Once I finished forming the weapon I took one last adjustment to the deer and let go of the string, allowing the arrow I just formed to take flight.

A screech filled the air - although it had been strange. I witnessed the deer fall over, so I definitely made contact, but unless I missed it, the arrow was no longer inside the deer. I started to race towards the deer's body for when I heard another similar screech to before - it was definitely not the deer making the sound. Approaching the deer's lip body I could confirmed that my arrow was no longer inside it, but instead went straight on through, but the real question was where did it end up? I looked north and found my answer.

There, a man was gripping his leg as the blue arrow had stayed stuck inside thigh. I grit my teeth realizing that I had been the one to cause this whole mess, and jumped towards him, moving my mask to the side of my face for the time being. As I approached him all he could do was wale in pain - I suppose he wasn't a samurai or a shinobi or anything like that, just a ordinary man. With the weapon he had though I could assume he was hunting, maybe he was gunning for that deer as well. Just a case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. I gripped the chakra arrow in his leg and dematerialized the chakra holding it together, letting it disperse. After it was dissolved he yelled in pain as fresh air entered the wound - usually a bad idea but I wasn't really thinking at the time.

"Holy fuck! Why did you shoot me with this arrow! God damn, take me to a hospital!"

If this were like an anime a red hashtag like thing representing anger veins would be popping out of my head right now. God damn do I hate when people order me around like this. Fuck. Besides, what was I to do? Leave this deer? If I take him to the hospital the deer will freeze over and become inedible making this entire exchange pointless.

"No, fuck you. Walk it off and go to a hospital yourself. If I were to do that then this deer would go to waste."

I'm not usually this self centered, but assholes like that deserve no sympathy from me. He continued to wail and cry for another few seconds before calming himself down again. "I can't even walk! Besides, since I was shot I deserve the deer!"

I couldn't believe his audacity. However with that said he was partially right - I did get him in this situation so the least I could do is help him get to a hospital. Fuck. When was the last time a found a deer? I thought I was so lucky too and then this fucking thing happens. This is why I don't like interacting with the human race - they cause nothing but problems for me and my subconscious.

"Fuck, fine. I'll take you to a hospital. Where's the nearest one?"

He simply pointed south which told me almost nothing, but I could tell from the sweat dropping from his forehead that he was truly in immense pain. Pinning my bow back around my shoulder I bent over and picked up the man, swinging him over my other shoulder. I was honestly acting stronger than I am - I could probably hold him like this for the entire way to the hospital but that's just to show dominance and not give up the deer. 

We made our way to the town rather quickly, which unlike the previous tourist town, had almost no one on the streets. Hell, it seemed like none of the stores were even open. I sure as hell hoped that the hospitals were running. As I walked down the snowy covered sidewalks I looked at the residential homes and witnessed that all the window curtains were closed shut. Something was definitely off about this place but I couldn't figure out what.

I finally found what seemed to be a hospital. It was the tallest building in the town from what I could tell, spanning five stories. Truth be told it seemed small for the towns only hospital, but maybe that's because I've only visited some of the bigger towns. Upon entering the hospital it was truly strange, as there was only someone at the front desk. Laying the man down on a bench, I was finally able to relax my shoulder, and approached the young women working at the desk.

"I have an injured man - I found him in the middle of the forest. I think he shot himself in the leg. I don't know, all I know is that he was injured when I found him. He also seems delirious so don't listen to anything he says."

The women sitting at the desk looked cautiously around, before leaning towards me and whispering: "Is it urgent? Or can it wait?" I was starting to get annoyed with this women. Fuck, why did I even help this man out.

"Look, he has a FUCKING HOLE in his leg. Now it's probably not life threatening but he needs it closed up. Seriously though? This is a hospital! Get up, get a doctor or nurse, and let them get fucking on it. Holy shit, are you brain dead or do you sometimes allow patients to die in the waiting room?"

Looking a little sheepish, the women turned her gaze away from me and into the microphone which was laying next to her. Suddenly her voice boomed on the PA system, alerting a doctor of an unpronounceable name to come down to the lobby. I sat by and waited as the doctor came down with a stretcher, but there was something peculiar about him - he was sweating like it was a hot day in the summer. But that wouldn't make sense, it snows here like 24/7, 365 days a year, so why would he be sweating like that? He avoided eye contact with me, and instead picked up the man and placed him on the stretcher and moved him into the elevator. 

I don't know what compelled me to stay around - maybe it was how shifty everything in this town felt, but I had a bad feeling in my stomach. That and it was my fault that this man was in this sort of condition, so I may as well stick around and see how he turns out. I watched as the elevator stopped on the third floor and figured that's where he was going to be worked on. I used the stairs to make my way up to the third floor to try and find his room.

As soon as I had stepped onto the third floor I heard a large audio screech on the PA system before a male voice had calmed it down. He only spoke a few simple words, but for some reason they struck fear inside of me. They had been "We warned you!". After the voice had left the PA system all the lights had shut off, which I had assumed was a power failure. I knew something was up so I rushed through the hallway, trying to find the room the patient was in. Right as I found the final doorway the doctor ran out of the room, pushing me out of the way. He cracked open a window and jumped down the three stories. I wanted to tell myself 'What the fuck did I just see', but I couldn't even audibly respond as an intense heat filled the building along with an earth shattering shake.

*BOOM*

​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ame 
Getting Into Trouble 
Ace ​

"Actually, now that you mention it." Said Ace, hand on chin, while he looked towards the sky, searching his memories for any sign of connections beyond himself or his parents. Eyes closed as he forced an effort to remember anything outside the periphery of common folks he talked to, simple comrades or even schoolmates, his mind didn't delve that deeply into thought, due to his nature of forgetting just about everything the instance it becomes irrelevant to him, the fact was that no he didn't have any legitimate friendships, or at least those that were considered real ones. 

"I guess I don't, really. Wonder why I even bothered getting one." 

Nonchalant, unworried or even affected by Hotaru's initial disbelief his hands made their way to his pocket, staring mindlessly towards her defeated mien, the moment they shared a few moments ago seemed to have vanished through an act of a miracle, in this day an age, owning a phone seemed to be the livelihood of any teenage boy or girl, even with their status of Shinobi, they all had something of the sort latched to their being as if their lives dependent on it. Ace on the other hand found it disturbing and unnecessary. Why would Shinobi run around with those things anyway? Would it be a great disturbance to the mission if suddenly it stared to ring? The who put it on vibrate would still make him lose focus if he was in the middle of a fight. 

"Wonder if that's the case." 

I suppose a sure fire way to make friends nowadays is to own one of those devices that are trying to slim themselves to the size of paper sheets. Portable computers and advanced interfaces that Ace didn't care to understand. He was better with summoning his legendary object rather than forcing a text through that. But his mind floated through an arbitrary though as if nothing happened.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace 
_Mission_​

Their feet guided them towards the northern forest's mountainous region. Upon reaching the boarder a large fence separated the team from their destination. Barbed wires circled it, in the face beside the worn out signs which potentially read danger, the fence itself was armed with nails, a generator which conducted electricity through the steel, guards stood post at the entrance, nonchalantly reading their books or watching the monitor as time flew from their hands. Witnessing such a display brought a chill down Ace's spine, not out of fear, not of anxiety, but on how they were played. 

"So, it's pretty clear that Yukimura is out to kill us right."

He said turning to his teammates, pointing towards the general direction his face soured slightly at the display. If anything he could describe the feeling to that of getting knuckled in the face. There was certain amount of disrespect from Yukimura and a complete disregard for their lives. In fact, Ace wasn't too afraid of the scenery but this is far from being simple as Yukimura was so vehement on explaining on. 

"It's up to you guys. I don't care either way, but if you want to report Yuki, dude then we better start plan B."


----------



## Kei (Nov 23, 2015)

_
A Promise Between Strangers
Liquid 
Hotaru​_

_?Oi??_​
What was that type of response? Didn?t she sense that he was younger than her? What was that grandpa attitude, it wasn?t nearly as cute as what she thought he was. Now she can imagine him with skinny jeans and a plaid shirt, talking about how he lost faith in the current generation while smoking in the way with people who wore that type of shit. Hotaru closed the distances between them, and it took her every control of her body not to beat him with the phone. So she just took his cheeks and began to pull them apart.

?What?s with that type of response huh?? She hissed, ?You aren?t cute at all, you know that. What type of thinking is that? Oh I have no friends. So cool so edgy. Hahaha, look at me being alone for the rest of my life.?

Hotaru couldn?t control pulling his cheeks, ?I?m asking you to share your phone number to establish a bond that might last for years to come. Ha.?

?But you are too stuck in the old smoke signal days to even think about communication efforts to talk to people??​
Hotaru released his cheeks, she was going to rip his face off, ?Damn?Holy shit you pissed me off.? She hissed. ?You are worse than those old people that constantly say _?back in my day?_ type shit!? 

She looked at his broken ass phone and she crunched it with her bare hand. Forming a type ball, she chucked it with all her might before she turned to him. Her hands on her hips and ready to attack again.

?We getting you a new phone!? She exclaimed, ?I?ll pay for it?.The phone not the bill, I don?t know how you live.?

*?OW!? *Some exclaimed from the other half of the park, _*?WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?! WHO THE FUCK THREW THAT.?*_

Hotaru forced Ace head down, ?Don?t look up, walk normally?.We didn?t do anything. Let?s go.? 

_*?WHO THE FUCK!? YO!? YOU WANNA FIGHT OR SOMETHING!??*_​
_?Walk faster!?​_


----------



## Hero (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Pillar Island
Part 2












_
The cherry blossom represents the  fragility & 
the beauty of life.  It's a reminder that life is 
almost  overwhelmingly beautiful but that  it
 is also tragically short_
____________________



Flipping her hair off her shoulders, Fuyuka began the debriefing of the mission now that they had returned to the mansion.

"Listen up you two because I am only going to say this once. The general public must not, under any circumstances, find out the princess is missing. As you are aware, perpetrators calling themselves the 'Rogue Knights' are hunting down the girl..." Fuyuka paused in her speech. Prior to the debriefing, Fuyuka debated whether or not she should have told the duo that the Rogue Knights were already in possession of the princess and were making absurd demands . However she decided to stick to her formula and keep the two in the dark. If she told them that the princess was already captured, it would lower their morale and affect the mission's success rate. Fuyuka knew what she was doing. Manipulation fueled by good intent was a blessing.

"Your job is to find her before they do. If you don't happen to, take her back by any means necessary. Remember the lives of these men do not matter, only the life of the princess is precious. Keep in mind that these men and women were once employed by the king and are competent in combat, however, it isn't something that genin like yourselves can't handle. Now is the time for questions, do you have any?"

Yuuko raised her hand. Fuyuka pointed to the girl giving her the floor.

"Who is Sato Gongu?"

"He is the god they pray to in order to receive blessings for the season's harvest." Fuyuka smiled after telling another lie. She couldn't entrust the shinobi with the truth. Sato Gongu was a much darker and more evil spirit. The being was described in Pillar Island scripture as a devourer of souls that sat upon a throne of maggots. From his realm of existence, he commanded an army of locusts shaped like horses and human feces with the tail of a scorpion. This festival wasn't a celebration, it was a fight for survival. However time was running out for Pillar Island. Tomorrow at daybreak, the ceremony began and if the princess was not present to conduct it, the people believed Sato Gongu would emerge from the cracks of the Earth, wearing upon his head a crown of shit, to claim the life of every first born child from a family.

Fuyuka didn't believe this hogwash, but the people did and that was more than enough of a reason for her wanting to get the job done. After Yuuko had her question answered, Juubun raised his hand. Fuyuka called on him reluctantly. He freaked her out, which wasn't a simple task. His presence was unnerving and his lack of tact unbearable.

"What will you be doing on this mission?"

"Magnificent question," Fuyuka beamed, "I will be here, making sure everything goes smoothly and comforting the Royal Family. However I will need you guys to constantly keep me updated with the situation out in the wilderness, so here's my number.". The girl stepped forward and handed Juubun and Yuuko a slip of paper with her number scribbled on it. "Now if you have no further questions, please leave immediately. Time is of the essence."

Yuuko and Juubun turned to leave the mansion but there was something still tugging on Yuuko's heart strings. Where was the other member of their squad? The kunoichi stopped at the doorstep and turned around to ask Fuyuka the question that was burning in her mind. Fuyuka stopped on the staircase and walked back down to answer Yuuko's final question.

"That isn't your job to worry about, it's mine. Consider it handled. Now please get going before it's too late." Fuyuka stressed for the final time before ascending back upstairs to resume damage control.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace
_Lock & Key_​
Ace couldn't understand it. Her attitude towards the entirety of the conversation seemed almost excessive though he allowed passage. Pinching his cheeks her demeanor was that of a tainting bully, holding any building desire to clobber his face in. Something about the native joke caused, Ace to rise and eyebrow as he placed his hands on the feathers which adorned the silver gleam of his hair. Tilting his head as she destroyed his phone and tossed it over her should, Ace couldn't seem to evoke any sense other than sympathy for the poor thing. Crumbled like unwanted paper in the mighty grip of this strange girl's hand. The pupil of Kyo Minami and therefore a member of the prestigious Class A. He's eyes darted as a voice yelled at the top of his lungs and once the remains of such hit the center of his head. 

Ace remained silent but his laughter was masked by the wails of his restraint. He couldn't help but want to scream in laughter. However, Hotaru picked up on such and told him to hush. Following her step, they directed themselves towards a store of choice. Ace halted her for a second and said. 

"You don't need to buy a phone, those things are expensive."

The child crossed his hands and turned his head towards the clouds, seriously he didn't want one. But for some reason she wanted him to live life like any other ordinary teenager, if anything he'd be too cautious to tell her that even if she did purchase one, he wouldn't carry it, he hates carrying anything. A lightweight such as Ace didn't need such a thing as pouches, hostlers or anything. He was a Shinobi by name, but if anything he was about as equipped to be one as any other common civilian. 

"Look, we can go window shopping but we aren't deciding on anything too extraordinary. I'll let you choose if you want, but I ain't letting you buy me one. Last I want to do is to break it."

His eyes returned towards her.

"Deal?"


----------



## Kei (Nov 23, 2015)

_
A Promise Between Strangers
Liquid 
Hotaru​_

He agreed on getting a new cellphone. That was enough to make her happy. Almost like a whirled wind she dragged him into the city. Night time in Ame was in its own right special. The lights were bright and colorful, filled with red, blues, yellows, oranges, and any other color people can imagine. Bright lights flared everywhere luring unexpected people into their stores. Teenagers and young adults dominated the night life of Ame, either in their uniforms from their schools in Kusa, or wearing whatever is comfortable. Where ever they headed was up to them, the only control that they felt in their lives was debating what hot spot they were going to hit up next. 

Though Hotaru was on a mission, she was going to get this sad sap a phone. Leading him into a store that had bright yellow lights and a white outer glow. She dragged him pass the electronics on display all the way to where they cellphones. 

?We are here!? Hotaru exclaimed as she looked around, finally letting go of his hand since she dragged him here, she looked at the cellphones that were on display, ?Let?s get you something that is discrete.?

?I don?t take my cellphones on missions unless it?s a boring one.? She picked up a white one, ?I heard this one is best for the ninja on the go. Instead of alerting you by sound, it sends a vibration through body with chakra!? 

?Oh and it can also be charged with chakra?? Hotaru read the display, ?Oh that?s awesome!?

?Or do you want something more popular?? Hotaru frowned before grabbing another phone, ?I don?t like this one too much, way too popular but apparently its really cool with the noncombatants.? 

She showed him a phone that was made in Koto, ?Not my favorite one, but it?s a discussion starter.?

Hotaru laughed as she went behind Mao?s back and slung her arm around his shoulder. 

?Or do you want to match like mines?? She smiled taking her phone out again, the red one had a flame sticker on it along with a couple of charms on them. One was a cartoon phoenix, a couple of anime characters, and a lollipop.  ?Mines I got a couple of months ago, it?s a Cyborg~ Really ninja friendly and stuff like that!?

?I can?t believe that you never had a phone,? She released him, ?I will text you every day, that way you can?t forget me or not use it.?

Hotaru turned to Mao, ?Isn?t that awesome! I?ll be the first person on your phone! And you?ll be the first name I actually save in mines!?

Hotaru was popular and with popularity came people. So many unsaved numbers were on her phone if it wasn?t from Class A themselves or Kyo. Each of them blurred together in calls and messages, she didn?t know who the sender was because she never really cared to learn them. 

?Oh I can?t wait! I?ll give you a special ringtone and stuff like that.? Hotaru turned to Mao, ?Do you see anything you like??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*TURN BACK THE PENDULUM*​
Yukino woke up at the crack of dawn as she would any day, and conducted her morning routine as she would any other day. She would quickly run a hot shower, get dressed and eat the bento she'd prepared the previous night all before 8 AM struck. This particular morning, however, wasn't like any other day. It simultaneously served as both an important milestone for her and the completion of a mission the clan had been sitting on for several years.

So, naturally, when Inui finally rang the doorbell, she answered almost immediately. "Good morning, Inui-san," she greeted, stepping out of the door. The kunoichi was dressed casually, but practically: comfortable flats, a simple dress and a dark coat to shield her from the cold autumn morning. Yukino passed a glance at Inui, raised an eyebrow. "Are you aware that your very barely hidden excitement is expressing itself through your body vibrating and fidgeting?"

The Yamanaka was unfettered by the teasing. "It's ok to let people know how you're feeling. Good friends and teammates can tell that sort of thing with enough time, neh?" he beamed.

Yukino gave a 'quiet' hmph and turned her head lightly to the side, her long dark hair sweeping through the air as it followed the motion. "_Team mates_ can, yes," she replied, sharply emphasising the first two words.

"Ah, Yukino-san," a voice came. "Don't be so aloof! We're all friends here."

Sarutobi Saito emerged from behind Inui, a cheery smile on his face. The jōnin was a tall, lean built man, with medium cut brown hair that slid down the side of his face and a budding goatee on his chin. Though friendly and relaxed, their sensei oftentimes found himself acting more as a mediator for Yukino than an instructor. The kunoichi frowned, merely giving another 'hmph'. "Please don't encourage that notion, sensei. People might start spreading rumours."

The Sarutobi just sighed, gently pressing his fingers against his forehead. "Every time..." he muttered underneath his breath, exasperated.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace
_Lock & Key_​
There were bright, colorful and full of useless trinkets and applications Ace knew for a fact he would never use. A grimace on his face displayed the awkward variety of emotion which flowed iridescently through the center of his core. Hotaru however seemed to have the time of her life, the side of his lip rose as his eyes swayed left from right and she helped display some of the items on the table but to be honest some where either too flourished in colors and designs and some where literally not meant for him. 

"Well, if we're gonna pick one it can't the that. I can't use chakra." He said casually as if it were something normal. His eyes shifted to the other which she mentioned but that one just brought a shiver up his spine. Far too embellished and purposely so too. The screen's resolution however was pretty impressive, but he had to agree with Hotaru on this one, he really didn't like the design so instead of trying to add any sort of commentary about it he ignored it entirely. Her hand made it's away across his shoulder and she began to show him the phone she chose, in fact she said herself it was anew phone she bought last week. 

"What the hell? Do you switch phone like you switch clothes!? Didn't that model came out exactly a week ago!"  He protested, slightly disappointed that she was trying to maneuver him into purchasing such high class technology when she knew that he would probably throw it on the rift the second he purchased it. After which she began to add random commentary about how she would text him everyday and that she was excited to be the first person on his phone other random stuff that he just rose an eye brow for. Suddenly he could understand the stories he heard about girl and shopping and how talkative they were, in fact, if anything it was as if he was a doll to she could dress up and play fantasy with.  

"You certainly won't text me everyday!" He said vehemently, if there was something he really hated was excessive amount of attention. Sure, he liked being on the center stage, but certainly hated being there for too long. If she called him more than a couple times a week he'd certainly get annoyed, in fact he would drive himself insane. Turning his head towards a single stand, something caught his interest. Other than Hotaru fantasizing about how this and that was gonna work between the two and friendship and whatnot, Ace made it's way to the model. Grasping such, he pressed the button which prompted the screen in a smooth fade. Upon it was a bar which read "Slide to the right to open." He followed, the image shifted in a wipe to another screen. The resolution wasn't as great as the second, but it was decent. The quality of the image floating in the background wasn't bad either. 

​
Reading the specs, it seemed to be a model from last year, it was fairly new however, in fact it could be said that this phone only had 6 months time. Soon after it's release another one replaced it with embellishments and useless factors Ace couldn't really care about. If felt comfortable to the grip, the crimson of it's hue didn't bother him, however a simple hue would suffice, maybe blue as well to match with his feather. Relatively light, he placed it on his pocket and it felt empty, so he wouldn't be bothered by the weight or even so the size was manageable. Leaping a few times he figured that something like this one would be right up his alley. 

"Hey, if you're done talking to yourself, how about this one?"


----------



## Kei (Nov 23, 2015)

A Promise Between Strangers
Liquid
Hotaru​
Being a part of Class A had perks, it had a lot of perks. Diplomatic immunity and everyone was trying to jump on your jocks because if someone from Class A liked something that meant that Kyo liked something. And having Kyo liked something was advertisement on its own. So switching out phones, getting new clothes, getting away with everything, it was an everyday occurrence to Hotaru. If she wanted something more than likely she got it. Finally snapping out of her world, she turned to Ace. 

?Hey! They were offering to give it to me for free!? Hotaru turned sharply at Ace, but for a minute before she said anything else. She saw the phone that he looked at, so far back that she couldn?t even believe that he found it. It was being drowned out by the new and latest gadgets that she almost looked over it.  She walked over to Ace and then looked over at the phone. It was one of the older generation of phone, it had a ton of useless functions. 

She remembered when this phone came out, it had mostly mixed reviews because it was doing too much, but it was a good one. Great battery life and was very user friendly, though what ultimately destroyed it was competition that was released a month later. 

Hotaru looked over at Ace before looking back at the phone, ?You sure?? 

The price wasn?t outlandish and she could throw her name around to get him a new phone for ten times cheaper. Though she smiled weakly, it was going to be his first phone and it would be ten times better if it was something that he was comfortable with. 

_?Miss? Sir?? _Someone from the cell phone division of the store came from up behind, _?Do you like the phone??_

Hotaru looked at Ace and then back at the man, ?Is that durable? Like can it take a couple of good falls??

_?Yep, it?s on sale right about now. The competition is way more popular, are you sure you don?t want to look at that??_

?No thanks.? ​
Hotaru looked at Ace, ?Are you sure? I mean sure you don?t want a newer version??


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace
_Lock & Key_​
Both were rather confused as to why he would pick this model in specific, honestly he wouldn't chose it at all. _You know what you're right, it's not worth it. Let's just get out of here._ Would be something he'd say. Technology really wasn't his interest, and he got annoyed by the media, but maybe this is a nice change. Shinobu wanted his number too, but he didn't have a method so perhaps this could help him as well shortened the distance between their meetings. Though reluctant he placed the phone on the hands of the clerk and he said.

"Yeah, I'm sure. Don't bother to wrap it up. Does it come in blue?"

As his job demanded, he mentioned again if he was certain he didn't want x or y model which Ace just ignored entirely and told him he just wanted the one he found. Shrugging the option of he continued to the register and proceed to place the necessary procedures to check out the phone. Annoying at first as there was a lot of paper work, signatures and even some Shinobi privilege he didn't much care for, but had to sit down and hear about it. After awhile, and a few 'discounts' were thrown his way, a box was given out to him and both proceeded to leave the store. Ace, opened the bag and pulled the box. Taking away the phone from it's case he witnessed the blue of it's hue. Really did match with the feather of his head. 

"Huh? Kind of nice." 

He said absent-mindedly, tossing the object towards Hotaru he told her: 

"Do your magic."


----------



## Kei (Nov 23, 2015)

A Promise Between Strangers
Liquid
Hotaru​
It didn?t take long before she was put to work. She powered it on, set it up, found out his number, all in one swoop. She took out her own phone and began to log it in, to make sure it worked she called the phone and a little slight jingle rung from it. Hotaru smiled to herself as she put in her name in his phone. His very first contact in the phone was hers, it was kind of cute in a weird way. They were still strangers, but the way went they were closer to each other than Hotaru been with anyone else in this village.  Once she was done with all of that she pulled up his phone?s camera.

?You know there was a question you never answered.?  She said slyly wrapping her free arm around his shoulder and placing the phone up in the sky, ?You never answered do you have a girlfriend.?

With the arm around his shoulder, she brushed up his bang and planted a small kiss on his forehead before taking a picture.  She pulled away from him and set the picture as his wallpaper on his phone.

?Don?t delete the picture, I?ll be pissed.? She warned, ?But you can change the wallpaper once you find out how.?

Hotaru laughed weakly, the cold brisk air whipped through her hair as she gave him her phone.

?A deals a deal though, whatever name you have in my phone is the one I?ll call you by.?  She explained, ?Plus my phone is always on, so if you ever get lonely or just want to meet up, hit me up.?


?I?ll always be done to waste some time.?​
She was kind of excited to be able to have this much fun in one day. It was extremely active, and she didn?t want to forget it. She thought about calling Kyo and telling her about her day, but she knew he was busy. He was always busy, just like the rest of Class A despite their closeness. Ace?.Or Mao?.Whatever he wanted her to call him, it would be her first friend outside of the people she grew up with.

?I don?t know why, but is it strange?? Hotaru asked as she looked up at the city, ?I kind of want this day to go on longer?Ha??

?Don?t mind me, hurry up and put in your number.?​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace
_Lock & Key_​
Another peck on the head. She truly had no sense of restraint. With a question that bloomed out of nowhere. Their game in the morning, their hangout at night. Either she was really close with her friends or she was merely weirdly extroverted. Witnessing the picture on the background of his phone made it somewhat odd for him. People might just get the wrong idea. However, it mattered little. A shadow overtook it's presence, the rift had taken it's form. The questioned popped up once again, what name should he called him by. He loved Ace. Ace was a name he chosen for him, not one chosen for him. As for Mao, well, it was once those things he detested. But frankly, he didn't feel like answering neither. But the decision was made. 

"Hand it over." 

Placing her own phone onto his hands he began to pace his finger tip along the on screen keyboard. Sliding his fingers before placing his number and handing it towards her again. After placing his name, he figured why no humor a bit and tell whether or not he was single or not. Lifting his head to the dead of night he glared at the distance of the stars and questioned to himself a single detail, turning he said.

"Who knows? See ya when I do." 

A shrug, a smile and a wave. His back was given towards her, his feet guided him to the train station. He needed to return home, his parents would probably be worried since he just told them he would be going on a stroll. His mind drifted on today, his head held up high, a joke placed on the phone. 

The moment she unlocked it, under his number, his name would read

*BEST IN THE WORLD! *​


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Back To The Basics
Training












_________________________

"This is atrocious!" Fuyuka screamed out in frustration at her desk. On top of her desk lie piles and piles of papers that needed to be sorted based on urgency for the Hokage. The girl understood Kyo was a busy man, but to neglect his duties to such an extent was irksome. In addition, she had to help schedule his upcoming press conference with the public. All of this would be enough to make a normal person keel over, but this was the sort of material that got Fuyuka's blood flowing.

However another thing that got Fuyuka's blood flowing was ninja training. Her older brother Asa was a prodigy. She had never met anyone so in tune with their ninja instincts. Despite coming from the same parents, he advanced so much faster than her, attaining the rank of jonin at the age of 16. Her mother didn't become jonin until the age of 20 and her father didn't become a jonin until the age of 18. Yet here she was, the family lame, still a genin at the age of 16. There were a lot of places the girl could have started to become a better ninja, but if any one discipline had to be crowned the best place to start, it would be hand seals. Reaching into her desk to grab her academy textbook, Fuyuka flipped the pages to the hand seal section.




> Jutsu are the  mystical arts a ninja will utilize in battle. To perform a jutsu, the  ninja will manipulate their chakra and may use some form of hand seal.  Some techniques like Taijutsu do not require hand seals, however the  ninja may use them to focus their chakra to certain areas of their body.  Also some Ninjutsu like Rasengan and various weapon utilizations do not  require any hand seal use.
> 
> By forming hand seals, the ninja is able to mold their chakra and  manifest the desired jutsu. Because of the extensive number of hand  seals and different combinations, there are thousands of potential jutsu  to be discovered and used.
> 
> In addition to these hand seals, certain jutsu have their own  unique hand and finger positions, such as the gestures used in Kage  Bunshin, Shintenshin, etc.. Most ninja in the world, save for a talented few, use both hands to form seals.



Fuyuka flipped the page and looked over the visual representation of the hand seals. She then scooted her chair back from her desk and walked towards the mirror. Taking in several breaths in and out, the girl then started to weave the 12 hand signs repeatedly. ​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 24, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Pillar Island- The Missing Hunted Princess?_


Juubun's smile faded and returned to his default blank expression as he watched the girl began giggling. Soon after, the giggling turned into full blown laughter. Although one wouldn?t be able to tell from his face, the green haired Shinobi was a bit perplexed. Was this a positive reaction? Had he perfected his fake smile? Juubun took a few steps back as she outstretched her hand to create a space between the two of them, and the girl proceeded to stand up. He hadn?t intended to make her fall over earlier. 

The Kunoichi went on to explain that her reaction was due to being caught off guard. Once again, the Shinobi was perplexed. Was she talking about her falling over, or her laughter? Perhaps this would mean that Juubun had not perfected his fake smile, and that the girl laughed for another reason. The young Fūma pondered this as the girl suppressed another fit of laughter. 

After the Kunoichi collected herself after all the laughter, she proceeded to say that Juubun was correct in his guess that she was both a ninja and on the Pillar Island mission. With that out of the way, Yuuko told Juubun her name, and then stated from what village she hailed from. Although Juubun had never met anybody from the Cloud Village, or any other village outside the Small Three, his face betrayed how he felt by once again remaining blank. Why he was intrigued, the teen had difficulty expressing himself. 

Before Juubun could respond to the Cloud Kunoichi, he sensed someone approaching. It was none other than their third team, which means that seventy five percent of the team was now accounted for. Fuyuka wasted no time in ushering both Yuuko and Juubun back to the mansion. The green haired shinobi simply assumed that teammate number four was probably already back there. 

Unfortunately Juubun?s assumption was incorrect. During the walk to the mansion Juubun was unable to sense any other ninja?s chakra nearby besides the obvious ones like Yuuko and Fuyuka. This would mean that either the fourth teammate hasn?t arrived, or that she wasn?t a shinobi; maybe both. Finally, the trio had made it to their destination, the Pillar Island Mansion. Juubun, not being a very talkative person, remained silent during the entire walk there.  If there was any conversation between Yuuko and Fuyuka, then he hadn?t heard it because he was busy sensing chakra for teammate number four. 

As expected, the mansion was magnificent and decorated with the finest d?cor. It was when they had arrived the debriefing had begun. Juubun was surprised to see that it was Fuyuka debriefing them, and not the king himself. Somewhat understandable, the king was probably a mess, and Fuyuka had probably arrived long ago. Fuyuka first and foremost explained the obvious; the situation that was going on had to remain secret, and that a group called the Rogue Knights were behind everything. That?s why this mission was a D rank, it was to prevent controversy.

Yuuko?s question had turned the debriefing into a theology lesson about the beliefs of the inhabitants of Pillar Island. Juubun half payed attention as he began to think. The Shinobi remembered when his friend Furi first approached him a few weeks ago. She had immediately given him a nickname not even a minute in their first conversation. The nickname had been Juu Juu. The young Fūma wondered if he should give Yuuko a nickname. Yuu Yuu, perhaps? Then again, maybe Juubun shouldn?t be imitating Furi?s friend making process. After all, Furi was just as much of a ?friendless loser? as Juubun was a few weeks ago before the two of them became friends. 

As Fuyuka finished answering Yuuko?s question, the green haired Shinobi had broken out of his thinking trance. It was kind of amazing how much Furi had changed his life. Now his random thoughts were about making friends instead of thinking about his horrible childhood. Raising his hand, Juubun proceeded to ask a question of his own. ?What will you be doing on the mission?? He asked, his voice as monotone as ever. He wondered if he?d ever be able to express himself normally, but some bad habits stick forever. 

The Leaf Kunoichi went on to explain that her job was to basically hold down the fort in the mansion. Although unexpected, Juubun couldn?t help but agree that it would be advisable for at least someone to stay behind. What if the princess turned up? What if the Rogue Knights followed her here? Those were outcomes that needed to be addressed, and Fuyuka staying behind did just that. 

With the briefing done, the Leaf Kunoichi proceeded to give both Yuuko and Juubun a paper with her number on it. ??? Before the two could walk out the Shinobi dropped his paper on the floor, and turned to walk out as it slowly hit the ground. He didn?t own a phone, and wasn?t self-aware enough to know that was rude of him. As both he and Yuuko were about to leave, the Cloud Kunoichi stopped to say something. Before the words could even leave her mouth Fuyuka told her it wasn?t her job to worry about it. 

Now having no more business in the mansion, the two ninja finally walk out. Juubun had hoped that he wouldn?t have to assume the leadership position in the mission; he much preferred taking orders than making them. Hopefully Yuuko would take the burden of that mantle. ?My name is Juubun.? He said randomly in his emotionless voice. The young Fūma thought back to when he met Furi a couple weeks ago, and what she had done in their first interaction. After thinking for a second, he remembered that Furi had then given him a nickname, and then teased his below average kunai throwing skills. 

?I?ll call you Yuu Yuu.? Suddenly his fake smile returned. Furi had smiled a lot during her first encounter with Juubun.  Now, what would he tease her about? He remembered how Yuuko fell on the beach. ?You?re clumsy.? He said, his deadpan voice not complimenting the exaggerated smile he was making.  What else did Furi do? Oh yes, she remarked that he couldn?t have gone to the prestigious world renowned schools in the Grass Village due to missing five targets while throwing kunai. ?There?s no way you come from the Grass Village.? There was a small silence. ?Because if you did you wouldn?t be so clumsy.? 


Perhaps emulating his friend Furi wasn?t the best way to make friends.

And maybe this wasn?t the best time to make friends.

??? Juubun stopped his terrifying fake smiling.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

[Prologue]
-The Lustful Sinners Hunt For The Pure & Innocent-

_"God Is Unable To Judge It's Equal"_
​
_"I have eyes on the target,"_

A deep masculine voice could be heard. There was no earpiece or sound system, but a certain brown-skinned woman in white bandages listened to the voice as it reverberated through her head. It could be seen as a form of telepathy, but that alluring woman did not posses such an ability, did she?

_"Oooohhh~ So do I, Zazan. His cute little face looks as innocent as ever,"_

She spoke within a dark room riddled with bones that covered every inch and centimeter of the floor. No, it could be said those bones were the very floor itself. Likewise, she sat on a throne of similar nature. Open skeletal hands protruded out at the ends of the armrests of the hard white seat, allowing her own soft chocolate hands to clasp them like a lover's. 
_
"Mother, If you wish, I can annihilate this pest with a single blow,"_

The voice on the other end contemplated murder without a hint of hesitation. To a certain someone, that was the sign of a monster. Yet the eccentric woman in  the eccentric seat only formed a smile.
_
"No, no Zazan, as I've told you before the point of these tests, isn't to kill him. Just to play,"_

Even with the other voice sounding like a middle-aged man closer to her own age, she spoke as if shooing away the complaints of a child. The man's voice grew silent for a moment,
_
"..............As you wish mother, I will let the mongrel, Tsunamori Kentarou,  enjoy the his pitiful life a little longer. I will now start *The First Challenge*,"_

The backhanded nature of that comment only made the woman chuckle a bit.  That woman, the 14th Former Raikage, truly had many interesting toys to play with, didn't she? A moment after, the sound of foot steps, grew louder behind her sharp throne. It was the presence of someone she was quite accustomed to being by her side. 

_"Madam,"
_
The new voice of a white-haired young man bowed before her with a stern and gloomy expression. 

_"I simply can't believe you would let such a defiant child live after having the gall to challenge you, you could have atleast broken his legs,"_

He referred to a certain boring battle that had taken place a few days ago,

_"You too, Marsh? I have quite a bit of jealous children don't I~? Isn't it enough that I broke his fingers and back? Well I did repair them afterwards,"_

She mockingly said within the dark room filled with her sweet scent. Like before, the thoughts of these two 'children' of her's were of no concern. They both knew that and yet still blindly followed her every whim to the letter. 

_"Well I hope this spectacle will give the scant his just desserts." _

Marsh made his remark while delivering 'his mother' a single glass of red wine. That action, and the bow tie around his neck signified him was some sort of servant.
_
"How is the other one doing? What was his name? Ace I believe? No, I believe his true name was-"_

_"He, is making his way there as well,"_

She was not viewing anything in particular except for the darkness that laid ahead of her. However, the iris of her odd-colored eyes revealed the actions of two young boys taking place from removed from this plane. 

_"Not that I'm doubting your judgment, Madam. But will he be up for the challenge?"_

Marsh's inquiry was answered with his lower jaw being erased, and then a second later, returning into place.

_*"Just because you are saying you aren't doubting my judgement, does not mean I don't know you are doubting my judgement,"*_

She had responded with a voice far deeper and grueling than once before. Marsh could not see it, but he was sure that her expression was an unpleasant one.

_"F-Forgive me,"_

He gulped as if trying to get a feel for his newly placed jaw. This woman should not be one to be trifled with. That was the one thought Marsh had. She played with other's lives as if they were dolls, and if those dolls were not up to par with her expectations, they would be dealt with in a suitable manner for that illogical sin. It was the thought process similar to not a measly queen, but a goddess. 

_"Anyways, Marsh, do you know type of stories have become popular lately?"_

_"N-no, I do not, Madam,"_

Her tone had returned to it's mature and seductive nature that could not be seen as enticing in the slightest.

_"My, my, you should get out more. But to answer that question; it's those stories where the Hero searches for and battles the Demon King,"_

Her eye's were on the verge of rolling back and her lips curled up far too much to any longer be viewed as a pure maiden's smile. It could only be described as a pervert with unsavory thoughts crawling through her mind. 

_
"..............I'm really interested in checking out that kind of story myself, you know"_​

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]


- ARC START -​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
Yukino regarded the gate, the electric generator and the guards posted at its perimeter, scrutinising every last detail. To say that the subject was so valuable and dangerous, the area was very lightly protected. Any capable ninja would have been able to bypass the walls with a good jump; a liger who could manipulate chakra would undoubtedly be able to replicate the same feat. She looked back at Ace, eyes wary. "I think it's too soon to jump to conclusions like that, Ace-san. Considering all the casualties this mission has already had, another set of genin dying would draw too much unwanted attention to him and his research. If Yukimura-san is a smart man—which he is—then he would consider that before trying to engineer something."

She pursed her lips for a moment, then sighed, exhausted. "In any case, there's not enough evidence from us to report anything back. Only ostensibly arbitrary withholding of certain pieces of data pertinent to the task at hand. Our only choice right now is to follow the mission details." The kunoichi knew full well how dangerous the mission could turn out to be, but she _needed_ this to be a success. After the level of failure her last mission ended in, she wouldn't be able to face either herself or her family if she abandoned this one, too.

It was a matter of pride.

The kunoichi glanced at Inui. "Considering the nature of this mission, we'll need to... rely Yamanaka-san, at first. He's a sensor, so he'll be the only one who can potentially detect the target, then I can try to bind it with my kagemane no jutsu." She paused. "What can you do, again?"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2015)

_"We're all brought to edge of despair at least once in our lives. To witness the world in a darker shade is but a property of living, a learning experience that we're bound to meet regardless of the precautions we take throughout our lives. If anything I've learned is that I've been cautious to regard who I really am. That the times where I stared at the mirror I see no one other than me, smiling. There's no one who can be me better than I, but there's always a fear amalgamating at the edges of my thoughts. I can't really place my finger on it, but there's something about this world, a denominator that we've all been subconscious about. We're not alone therefore even the choice that we herald upon ourselves will be hindered if we don't posses the required will to see them through. And as such..."

Tonight... I'll see the Devil's Hand at work." _



Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
The clarity of white engulfed the land in a sparkled tune of silence. The snow which fell upon land embellished the scenery with a serenity and chill that could bring the world into a state of peace. The night made itself present on the winter eternity that was Yukigakure, The Village Hidden Among Snow. Why? You would ask... Why would Ace find himself on such an arbitrary land? Of course Ace questioned the same, however there was a pattern of thoughts that began to bleed into him that made an uneasiness swell on his mind. The moment Rosuto Ivery has filtered his essence into his, the world began to hold a different perspective. Blurred images of unmistakable events of Rosuto's life presented themselves among restless nights. One of such explicitly showed a world covered in snow, the sentiment of euphoric pleasing roamed through his emotive state, a woman barely visible towered over his shoulder, but the visage dispersed the moment she began to speak. 

The audible sweetness of her voice could be shared, but Ace regarded this as not his own emotions, but Rosuto's. The fear of being taken over has not bothered him since the moment they've met, in fact a sense of curiosity and challenge began to brew at the apex of his core and honestly he felt that everything else that has occurred has been but a reaction to the initial stimuli rather than an actual attempt of Rosuto's part to take over. And he would be correct as Rosuto has been silent since their meeting thus far. His eyes searched the window at his side, eyes which glanced at the passing mountains that seemed to peaked at the reach of the moon's height. The pleasant radiance of the night's aurora painted the sky in a myriad of hues. Blanketing the Earth in a subtle reflection of juniper. 

"If this is what you guys get to see every day, I wouldn't mind staying here for a bit." 

Ace spoke in a softened tone. The night silence was as if it mused weariness upon the eyes and weighted the into a shut. The tiredness of the resplendent silvered eyes Shinobi began to situate itself into a comfy sleep. Slowy drifting into another plain, his body welcomed the consumption of such, the train which ushered the passengers to their destination.

*"ARRIVING AT DESTINATION. WELCOME TO YUKIGAKURE. PLEASE ENJOY YOUR STAY!"​*
A voice echoed through the speakers of the trains intercom, his eyes were brought to an open once more. Slightly annoyed that he couldn't his rest, he stood from his chair and began to pace towards the sliding door, he could see it, the form of his breath as to the exposure of the cold. A small smug crossed his lips, as everyone cared to go look for their bags and such other, Ace as he's normally known to do, did not carry anything other than the clothes on his back and the azure feathers which adorned itself on his hair. Hands dug onto his pockets, the train came to a complete stop, meeting the full force of Yuki's atmosphere he stepped out into the open and looked at the visage of the train station.

​
Rather advance for what he's accustomed to, however still maintaining the most prudent feature most held was that there was not roof, there were merely walkways that lead them to their designated stops. As some exited others boarded and so went the boring cycle of travel. Rippling reality with a quick swipe of his arm, he pulled from the rift his phone. Just as to not confuse the people who were around the speed of the arm would blur the image of a ripple forming as it tried to follow Ace's palm. A phone came to fruition by such actions and he opened the contact list. 

"Hey, yeah, I made it safely. Yeah... Of course, mom. Don't worry about me. I'll be back as soon as I'm done with this, okay. Kay, see ya."

Placing his phone once again in the rift, he searched for his destination. His eyes scanned left and right, and began to recall that one image. Maybe he was going off trail but there was something he felt that it was right about begin in here. He would have to listen to the bleeding effect that Ross's intervention had caused the moment they've met. A sigh escaped the boy, his feet began to trail towards nowhere. Guided merely by feeling.

"Now, where the hell am I going?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 24, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko III*

Needless to say Mariella’s actions got the attention she was looking for and things got rowdy very quickly, yet there was a good and a bad to all this. The good being Jintaku’s goons came out of hiding when she began ‘questioning’ the town. Now the bad was that….all these guys were unfathomably weak. Real pushovers. Enough to make her honestly feel bad about the smackdown she was currently laying on them. 

“Uhhhh….this is kind of…..sad. Damn.” 

*PING*

Colliding with a human skull the guy twirled through the air and into a house. She looked on unimpressed, so another decided to rush her believing she had dropped her guard. 

*PING-BOOSH*

A barbaric clubbing to the back of the man’s head cause him to plummet face down into the earth, cracking it with his face. This was far from what she was expecting while she continued to pummel each guy in a one handed fashion with her weapon, even finding the time to help Yuuko out when she looked to be in trouble. She was even impressed when Yuuko began strangling the guy like he owed her money. 

“This is shit, how anticlimactic.” She sighed to herself. But to the entire group surprise a random individual appeared before them. Casually stabbing the mook being choked out much to both of her teammates shock and Kentarou’s horror as he made a vain attempt to save this poor fodder’s life.  Mariella even felt a bit bad about the entire thing. 

“That’s pretty missed up asswipe, killing some guy unable to defend himself. It’s even crazier than our normal not shinobi like guy here wanting to fight you one on one.” Referring to Kentarou’s embolden spirit to take the other Mashima guy mano e mano. She could respect that. _“I’m going to have to teach him to watch the ordering around. We might just kinda sorta have a problem if that keeps up.”_ She murmured to herself. 

“I don’t really want to leave you alone, although I completely understand, so what the hell. He’s all yours, whip his ass.” Her own words of encouragement while walking away from the both in order to move on to more important things which was one of the goons on the ground. 

“Hey, you awake schmuck?” She yelled, kicking the side of his jaw. His groan of displeasure gave her all she needed as she hooked him by the end of his collar. “Yuuko. You staying to watch your boyfriend fight or you’re coming with me to find this Kiwhatever the hell guy? If so move your ass ragazza.” Her voice grew further out of distance as she spoke, having already begun strolling off in the middle of her talk.

“Oh, before I forget. You seem like the type who’d like this, so I’ll tell you.” She stopped to yell back at Kentarou.

“Heroes never die.” 


*T/N: Ragazza = Girl​
​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

_"Without A Goodbye"_

_"The Wheels on the bus go round-n-round, round-n-round, round-n-round!"_

A union of innocent voices sung along with each other inside a small bus. What should have been an adorable and pure resonance of children singing along merrily, sounded like a continuous car crash to a boy named Tsunamori Kentarou. Though he silently hoped that he didn't jinx himself while thinking those kind of dark thoughts.

_"The wheels on the bus go round-n-round, aaallll the live long day!!"_

Listening to that kind of tragedy near the front seat of the vehicle, the immature teacher sat with a frown. Only the cringing expression of Kentarou appearing as if he was constipated, could be seen in the mild reflection of the nearby window. 

_"Sensei, are you constipated? Please try to hold it in for the sake of the children. We're almost there,"_

Despite saying 'sensei', the one who had said those words was a handsome man in his twenties, that was busy driving the bus. He was a co-worker of Kentarou's who went by the name Sazuki. _"I'm not constipated dammit! But you know what? I bet if one of the kids on this bus was constipated, they wouldn't hesitate to let it out!"_ the suit-wearing teacher in a temporary hat and scarf, responded in a heated manner despite starting to feel cold.

_"Hey sensei! There's no way we would do that!" _one of the children's voices in the back said. _"Yeah, we're not some kind of animals!"_ another one close by complained in the same manner, but their kind-hearted teacher could not be bothered to prove that. As he was busy holding back the overly affectionate girl named Shana, from trying to hug him.

Those kids too were dressed a lot warmly. What was the occasion? Well because of some kid in the classroom saying something about visiting Yukigakure, every last one of his students follow along with it like some sort of plague. And well because they kept pestering their teacher about it, he had no choice but to wave the white flag and surrender.

_"Ugh, the world really is unfair like that," _

spoke Kentarou has he saw they had arrived at their destination that was filled with the white of snow everywhere one one looked. As they began to exit the bus, the boy couldn't help but wonder how their small bodies were able to resist the cold so well. Either way, as the children began trying to run around to god-knows-where, Kentarou saw a nearby gas-station with a middle-aged man standing beside it.

The middle-aged, named Zazan by his 'mother', gave a cruel smile as he watched the youth meet with his eyes and head in his direction. Most likely to keep this matter private, the brown-haired boy named Kentarou, continued to walk behind the building.

With a satisfied expression, Zazan spoke,_ "Hmph, a cur such as yourself might not be as bad as I thought if you could notice who I was that easily, Tsunamori Kentarou. I contemplated striking your bus had you not- wait, what in blazes are you doing?"_

Zazan was taken back by Kentarou's odd action, that is, peeing behind the building where the two were,

_"What am I doing? What the hell are you doing watching me pee, you p*d*p****!?"_

"Didn't you notice my hostility when our eyes met and came to confront me because you knew who I was?"

_"What!? Who the fuck are you!? How the hell can I do that? I'm just a normal teenage boy. I can't sense power levels or something like that!"_

A vein could be seen pulsating at the middle-aged man's forehead as he waited for the boy to finish. Now with a satisfied expression, Zazan spoke, "I see you truly  are unfitting for her attention. Maybe the title known as 'The 14th' will trigger some sense into that tiny brain of yours,". Kentarou's eyes widen for a moment and then narrowed as he turned to face the stranger. The older man wore an unbuttoned black suit in contrast to the teacher and his black hair was long and thick.

_".....I see, this is no time to be fooling around then. I'll ask again in a more serious manner, who the hell are you?"_ this time, his eyes met with the older fellow that held a stern expression. "Ah good, that is the kind of face you should make in this situation. I am Zazan, creation of my mother, or as you know her, 'The 14th Raikage'. I am the Overseer of this Challenge,"



While Kentarou held his fists tight and slowly reached for his pistol in preparation for battle, Zazan leisurely stuffed a hand into his pocket. "Unfortunately, mother had ordered me not to strip you of your disgusting existence. However, as the Overseer of this first Challenge, I will give you the details,"

Even with Zazan informing the boy that he was not here to fight, the so-called normal teenage boy, did not let down his guard. The older male was pleased by that, "There are three children in this village who have been taken hostage. Inside of each of them rests a parasite that will turn it's owner into a monstrosity unable to return to it's original form and wreck havoc within it's vicinity,"

His words were much too cold for him to speak the words of children dying. Kentarou's eyes lit up in response to these claims as he removed the pistol from his pants and pointed in the direction of the man in black._ "You son of a bitch! If this is about me don't get others involved! Where the hell are those kids, tell me now!"_ his finger threatened to fire a shot into that beast's chest. "Hmpf, I'm sure mother already informed you on the consequences", like a small hurricane, a storm of vicious wind swirled around Zazane. Which brought up surrounding snow along with it, concealing his appearance. 

_"If you want to save those kids, find them yourself. That is the challenge. I should not have to warn you what would happen if The 14th were to be disappointed by you,"_ once the maelstorm descended, the Overseer was no longer able to be seen. Alone within the cold, Kentarou only had one thought as he lowered his pistol 

_'She's doing it again, she's screwing with the lives of children for her own satisfactory! I won't let you do it, 14th, you bitch!'_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku*​
The ivory haired samurai?s smiled beamed with arrogance; he had completely overwhelmed the trap his opponent hoped to defeat him with. Still it wasn?t enough for him to die like a dog; King wanted his foe to know that there was never truly a chance to stop him.

_Tiger, Dragon, Bird 
_
*Erumesu Jōshō*​
The brilliant light emanating from his wings boomed with radiance as King's confidence was beginning to reach a fever pitch.

?So you are parasite who feeds on the power of others, but I was the worst possible match up for you. I do use chakra but don?t insult me by assuming that my chakra is different just because I am a samurai. No, my chakra is different because I am King. We are not the same!?

Ending his rant with an exclamation, this was then engulfed by the exclamation of his lift off. The decisive clash was upon them and the shinobi was not ready to give up quite yet.

?Don?t look down on me!? 

The limbs elongated, their balled fist honing in on King like heat seeking missiles. King struggled against the shackles of the handed embrace as his katana?s edge dangled inches away from his shinobi attacker?s face. Teeth gritted so hard they threatened to snap, King growled carneverously at his prey as he thrashed about trying to free his hand.

?See I told you. It?s not as glamorous but I have the fastest hands in Kumogakure, hell they even call me Lightning Hands D?.?

The utterance of his name never came all that followed was one sound that was becoming more and more familiar to all of you.

*SNIKT*

?Dead. See I?m such a man of the people I can finish your sentences for you. But?? Rather callously King pushes Lightning Hands body away from the blade, allowing him to fall to the ground on his back.​
The blood pools to his wound, right near his heart, no doubt a laceration near his heart?s ventricle. The shinobi lay there dying as King stood over him. He was very confused at how the rookie samurai managed to break free but as he looked into the eyes staring down at him there was an understanding of the situation. 

King was a monster.​
Not in the sense that he destroyed everything and everyone around him for enjoyment. This was different; plenty of people were that malevolent, no the snow-capped swordsman was a genuine monster. The thing that had torn through all of the shinobi?s offense was the beast incarnate.

?You get to see the light now. It?s not all bad, sure your life is over but yours is a finite existence anyway. I follow a faith but you seem too insignificant to waste time reading the rite to, especially my time. I?ll be making my way to the town, now.?

Without any further hesistation the King headed into the town in order to kill Jintaku and anyone that stood in his way.


----------



## Kei (Nov 24, 2015)

_
A Promise Between Strangers
Liquid | End
Hotaru​_

Hotaru watched as the boy left for the night. She smiled to herself as she thought about her day, even if Kyo was busy she wanted to tell him about the day she had. About the flirting challenge, the chased, how she met a boy back in the stone ages, and how her and that boy were now potential friends. Hotaru looked at her phone, eager to learn her new friend?s name. Though seeing the new name saved in her phone, it took every being in her body not to chase him down and beat on him.

_*Best In The World*_​
It was in big letters bolder and the only real name that screamed to be notice, for a second she was overwhelmed with anger, but she laughed.

?Ace it is then.? She said to herself, she looked up at the night sky, usually she stayed out far later and returned to campus at the break of dawn but tonight she was tired. Pulling out her phone she scrolled down and tapped on a name. Hearing the phone ring she felt her heart go up into her lungs, maybe she shouldn?t be calling at this hour. Even if he was up, he was a very busy man, though before she got to the third ring he picked up.

?Hotaru?? The voice asked for clarification, ?Is that you, what are you doing up so late at night??

Hotaru smiled as she begun to make her walk back to Kusa, ?Nothing~ I was bored so I went out for Tani with some girls.?

Who she abandoned?

?Making friends? That?s great Hotaru.?​
Hotaru laughed, if only she knew, ?I made one friend since I been here, The Small Three have such a stick up their butts when it comes to outsiders.?

The man on the other end laughed, ?Well, I can?t fight you there, but a friend is a friend even if it?s just one. I?m proud of you Hotaru.?

Hotaru felt her face flush for a minute

?His name is Mao Monotashi, or something like that.? She laughed, ?But he calls himself Ace, and today we went on a wild ride and we played tag in the city, and listen to this he had this old wrinkly phone that looked like a brick! It was so bad Kyo! I swear!?

She laughed hard at the thought of that old brick phone that looked like a murder weapon waiting to happen, and how he couldn?t use chakra. He was such a sad sap, but she wouldn?t lie that she wouldn?t mind repeating today. The kid was so fun to pick on that she didn?t mind the look he gave her when she teased him, as far as she cared he was like a little brother.  Though there was no response from the other end that made her worry, did the call drop?  Hotaru pulled the phone away from her face and looked at the signal?.

It was as strong as ever, and Kyo was still on the other end.

?Kyo?? She called out to him, ?Are you there? Kyo??

_*?Mao Motonashi?? *_Kyo voice tone was heavy like a brick, she knew this tone and her body reacted accordingly stiffing up to await the next order, ?Hotaru?.Was that his name??

?Yes?He called himself Ace?.? She cleared up

?Do you know what village he?s from??​
?No sir?.?​
??.?​
Kyo was silent for a minute, ?Keep a close eye on him Hotaru, and that is an order given to your superior that wants to be carried out with the upmost importance. Do you understand??

?Yes sir.?

?If anything strange happens during your hangings with him, report directly back to me. Do you understand??​
_*?Yes sir.?*_​
?If you feel as if he is a threat to himself and those around him?.Strike him down Hotaru??​
Hotaru smiled, ?With pleasure sir.?

?I?ve got to go, Hotaru I?m leaving you to this mission.? Kyo said she could hear the paper rustle behind his desk, ?I expect an update alright.?

?Yes sir.?​
And with that the phone call was over. Hotaru just received the order to look out for the young boy. She turned around to look at the spot they took the picture in, and a regretful smile went across her face. It was a true shame that he became a prey for her. Though the bite she will serve won?t be until Kyo commanded it, so for now she will have fun. Maybe even play around with him more, but when the time come?

She?ll be the one that snaps his neck in two.​
_______________________​

?Mao Motonashi?? ​
Zenas repeated the name in the cover of darkness, ?No I can?t say I ever heard of the name. Why is it important? Do I need to go??

Kyo leaned back against his chair before looking over at the older woman, ?No?.No I don?t expect you to know the name, but if anything happens to Hotaru I?ll send you in.?

Zenas frowned for a minute, ?Are you sending her on a near death mission? Are you sure you don?t want me to go??

Kyo thought for a moment before leaning on the desk, ?No, because I?m not sure myself.?

Zenas let out a laugh, ?Kyo?s not sure if I am scared or I should be amazed that there is something you don?t know.?

"Be scared because it means that this world is not what I thought it would be."​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Dawn
____________________________

Flames. Smoke. Sparks. Screams. This was all I could remember as a gnawing pain coursed through my entire body. My vision blurred in and out as the heat from my surroundings boiled the air. As soon as my head stopped spinning I looked around, and shoved a large piece of debris off my leg. My eyes kept shifting around, trying to take in my surroundings as best as I could - but I missed the obvious clue in front of myself. Blood was covering my hands, and underneath my body had been a man - looked to be about thirty or forty. His chest had been completely ripped, his rib cage turned open and his insides torn to shreds. Quick realization as to what I had done flooded through my mind as I pushed myself off the body shakily, walking crookedly.

I didn't pay any attention to the fact that the building I had been inside was now leveled, that despite a few rips and tears my clothes remained mostly intact. That not only the body I had mangled, but there had been a little over a dozen bodies surrounding me, either crushed or burned by the erupting flames still ignited. No, I didn't question any of that - I just wanted to get out of here - out of the way of all these people.

It's their fault I was in this situation in the first place. I knew I should have left that man out there - he would have had a chance at making it alive, but now that I brought him here he's dead along with everyone else in the building. I can't be blamed for trying to help - that's what good humans do, not the scumbags of the earth that are selfish and move on with their life. Maybe that's the problem, maybe I'm too good. I need to listen to myself more and just ignore people even if they're hurt, they're the cause of every single problem that I run into. It's them, not me. I do my best to steer clear of trouble because I know I can be trouble. I...I...

I felt my strength run out as I collapsed onto the snowy road. Normally, even with the snow, this icy street would hurt due to the snow not being thick - but I felt numb, too numb. All my strength faded from my body as I closed my eyes, hoping that this entire encounter had been simply a bad dream.

-

A shiver ran down my spine as my eyes sprung open. I could feel the cold cement under my body but instead of snow it had been rocky. Maybe it wasn't cement, was I in a cave? My surroundings were a bit different than what I normally inhabit, the surface under myself was bumpy and ridged, the fire near me had lit up the encompassed space with a red hue, metal bars surrounded me, keeping me encased like an animal, and unlike normal, help about five men surrounding the warming flame. I motioned to the cages end, gripping the metal bars and baring my teeth like a wild animal.

"Where the FUCK am I?!"

I yelled to my captors. It almost seemed like they couldn't hear me at first, but finally one of the men looked my direction before looking back to the flame. I grit my teeth as it was obvious they were ignoring me. What the fuck were they thinking, holding me prisoner? What the fuck did I ever do to them? I just want to go live my life in solitude in the forest, I meant no fucking harm to these asswipes.

"Answer me!"

One of the men let out an audible sigh as he stood up, almost frustrated like. He moved over to one of the crates, and as his hand ventured into its insides I could hear a strange sloshing noise emanating from it. After backing away from the crate, what appeared to be an uncooked slab of meat lay in his hand. He approached my cage slowly and threw it inside, before turning back to the fire. I could feel my anger boil inside of myself, seeing the way they were treating me.

"I'm not some FUCKING animal - if I eat this uncooked I could get sick. Now answer me you dipshits, where am I and what do you want with me?!"

I stood up and started to rattle the cage, shaking the bars back and forth. As I was doing so I noticed that one of the men had taken my bow - figures. I'd need to get it back after I escape from this, but that means I may not be able to be stealthy about it. Getting annoyed of all the racket I had been making a man stood up and walked to the edge of the cage.

"You weren't a denizen of that town, huh girly? That's why you're here. Besides, you were able to survive that explosion, so until we're ready to figure out who or what you are, you're staying put. Now eat your dinner like the beast that you are."

The man disgustingly proceeded to spit in my face. I foolishly tried to leap at him in a fit of rage but of course the bars of the cage stopped my advance. Laughter filled the barren cave after my failed endeavor. I wanted to kill them so badly, but I wouldn't stoop to their level. No...I wouldn't kill them like the beast they think I am, I'd murder them as the human whose lives they have no problem taking themselves.  

​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 24, 2015)

Shou Mashima is... Beating up a normal teenage boy.
​


_"Bastard,...you must be Shou Mashima....For the record, we don't have any interest in working with someone like you who kills without flinching. I'd rather eat shit than be on your side! We're here to catch Jintaku Mashima and lock him away for what he's done. Don't confuse us with garbage like yourself!!"_ 

"Oh hey look... my reputation precedes me!" Shou smiled largely, he was always happy when someone knew him! It made him feel as though his work was really getting out there. It's important for an artist like him to get known... "Wait... I'm not an artist..." Shou blinked, "Shit i'm really not on the ball today." He thought to himself, Though as he was thinking, it appeared as though the normal looking guy was sending the two ladies away. 


_"Sorry, I enjoyed having two cute girls around me myself, but I hope you don't mind if it's just us guys,"_ pointed the muzzle at the red target in front of him. _"A cheap two-bit bad guy like you is only worthy of losing to a single weak normal teenage boy,"_

"Nah it's cool they looked too young for me anyways. I ain't no pedo-bro." He took a proud stance, that's right, he had morals, you don't date girls too much younger than yourself! "And two-bit? First off, This sword cost me fifty thousand, so uh, not cheap. Second off, I'm the guy who's going to get the executioners blade and become the greatest seven's swordsman in all of the mist..." 

Shou flung his arm to the side to let the blood splatter off. "If anyone here is a two bit, it's you." The young ninja slammed his blade into the ground, cracking the pavement. "I ain't here to play house. I'm here to take out my cousin."  He paused for a moment. "Wait... That kinda does make it sound like im here to play house..." He slammed his sword into the ground, cracking the pavement beneath it, and rubbed his chin. "Damn... Maybe we're all just playing pretend...." He then snapped out of his thought, ripped the sword from the ground and pointed it at the normal teenage boy.

"Sorry, I like to introspective every now and again." He let out a light chuckle. "Now then! Back to business! You're in my way! And I like to do things my way, so get out of my way so i can be on my way!"


----------



## Bringer (Nov 24, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma* 
_Ninjutsu Training Part 1_

The Rain Village training grounds, it was the place Juubun had first met a certain blue haired girl named Furi. This blue haired girl would turn out to be Juubun?s first friend, and likewise Juubun would be the girl?s first friend. It had been a few weeks since their friendship began, and now the duo had found themselves back in the training grounds. The Rain Village training grounds had a muddy ground with thin layers of grass, worn out training equipment such as targets and dummies, and then there were the trees that held the targets and dummies. The training grounds were one of the few places in the Rain Village that still had such overgrowth, most of the trees and fauna had been cleared out for village expansion. As always, it was raining in the Rain Village. 

Furi threw a kunai without looking, the point perfectly hitting the center of the training dummies head. ?Juu Juu, I?m going to show you how a real ninja trains.? The Kunoichi spoke with a confident smile.

?But I am a real ninja.? Juubun said with dryness in his voice. 

Furi sighed. ?I was being cheeky.?

?Cheeky??

?You know, impudent and endearing.?

?No you weren?t.?

A small silence occurred. Furi glared as Juubun simply stared back with a blank facial expression. Juubun scratched his cheek. ?Okay, moving on. You?re way of training was simply terrible. Here are rules my father taught me.? The Kunoichi proceeded to pull out a piece of paper from her pocket. Had it not been for her umbrella the paper would have immediately have become wet from the rain. 

With her umbrella in her left hand, she read the piece of paper that was in her right hand. ?Rule number one, don?t train every day.? Juubun watched as the blue haired girl momentarily stopped reading and stared at him. Considering the young Fūma had been stalked by the girl a few weeks prior to their official meeting, she would be more than aware of how often he had trained. 

Furi turned back towards her paper. ?Rule number two, don?t do the same exact thing while training every time. Change it up, and up the difficulty.? Once again Juubun found himself being stared at by the girl, which could only mean she was aware of his training habits. This is why the green haired Shinobi was such a mediocre ninja, he had been training wrong for the past year. 

?And finally rule number three? Umm I stopped paying attention to my dad around this part. So that?s it.? Suddenly the Kunoichi discarded her umbrella and dropped it on the muddy ground, allowing herself to be drenched by rain water. ?Okay, so now that you?re aware of how wretched your training routine is, let?s get to the actual training. Today we will work on ninjutsu.?

Juubun blinked once. ?Okay.?


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
"Oh shit, it's fucking cold..." 

The dark-skinned child of silver eyes expressed as his feet glided him through the winter blanket. The mixture of people exiting the train station impressed him, he would've never expected Yuki got this much attention. Especially not now that the season has established itself and the temperature became colder. Of course they were those insane enough to think like him, pick up a ticket and voyage towards the north with zero regard of whatever. Moving into the depth of the city, his stomach began to grow unexpectedly, his hand placed itself on top and his hunger begun to grow. Looking to the sides, there were only rows and rows of tall building, which Ace himself did not know anything about, his mind began to ponder if going to this place practically blind was a good idea, turning his head once more as he scanned the surroundings he found that there was a gas station nearby. 

Excellent, he could buy a few chips or anything to situate the hunger for the moment. A man crossed his vision, his eyes locked on his for a second, a smile rose from his lip. As if an invitation, Ace rose his brow, eyes followed and saw as the man went through the back. Their eyes continued locked until his vision disappeared behind the wall.

"What the hell? Pedophiles, I swear. Dangerous people lurk around these parts it seems."

Ignoring the predator he went into the store, bought a few chips and a soda and began devouring them with a satisfactory grin crossing his lip. This wasn't enough to quench his hunger, but it was indeed enough to satiate it sightly. Turning his glance towards the side, he witnessed a school bus, a myriad of children and a handsome bus driver attending to them as they roughhoused within the compounds of such a compact space.

"My sympathies to whomever has been tasked to deal with that. I feel your pain."

A thought appeared, he remembered the face of the guy who had that inviting stare. He was in the back of the store! Running as fast as he could he met with a young boy, closely around his age standing there with teeth gritted and a face of anger plastered through his mien, he rushed over to him and yelled.

"Yo! You okay!? You weren't molested by that guy, right!?" 

Lowering his vision, the kids hands held something peculiar, something that just shot any sense of sympathy and replaced it with a sense of worry. 

"Is that a gun you're holding?"


----------



## Hollow (Nov 24, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku III*

Shock kept Yuuko from jumping back fast enough in order to avoid the wave of blood that hit her when the red haired psycho jumped out of heaven knows where to finish what the girl hadn?t been able to.

For a whole minute she just stood there, the front of her clothes drenched red, her eyes wide and skin pale as her brain couldn?t really process what had just happened. Her lips parted and she looked like she was about to scream but no sound came out. It was Kentarou?s words that forced her to snap back to reality, just like he had done previously. In a flash, the girl flickered to stand next to Hisoka and pulled out a handkerchief to wipe at least her hands clean, frowning.

Yuuko had a feeling she should stay and fight alongside him, no matter what special conditions had made him an official Genin the truth was he probably hadn?t learned the foundations which are taught at the academy and those, at their current level, were the most important thing. The key to keep themselves alive she even believed. Still, she couldn?t help but agree with Hisoka.

?Kirei Kazama, he goes by the title of ?King?,? she automatically informed though she knew her female friend had only messed his name on purpose. The girl followed behind but suddenly stopped on her tracks and turned around abruptly. Taking her cellphone out of her pouch, she snapped a picture of Kentarou?s back. ?Shana-chan will want to see this when we get back.?

She didn?t think she had to say anything else before she ran to catch up with their other team mate. Yuuko was about to ask if the kunoichi had any idea where she was leading them but a sign from her friend silenced her as they shifted direction towards what looked like another run down storage building. Yuuko?s frown deepened, she wasn?t used to these kinds of sights. Everything she had seen about Water kept disappointing her deeply. Especially since Lightning was a fairly rich country where poverty like this was barely ever seen.

It was comforting though, being so close to her mama.

Another signal stopped her train of thought and forced her to focus on the job at hand, she still had no idea what Hisoka was up to but she had signaled her to split and go around the building and Yuuko wasn?t about to disobey. Enlightenment came in the form of a wounded man crouching, hidden amongst a few boxes on the narrow alley behind the building. Careful not to make any sound, she patiently waited until the other girl ran around the opposite corner. Predictably, the man noticed and immediately ran the other way, only to be intercepted when Yuuko flickered forward and performed a low kick in order to throw him down.

The masked man crawled until his back was against the graffiti covered wall with Hisoka and Yuuko cornering him. 

?I hadn?t noticed one of them had escaped,? the genin commented, grabbing the thread she had previously used. ?It seems this one actually has an idea of what he?s doing.?

Crouching down to the man?s level, she reached forward and removed his mask slowly so as to not frighten him further, Yuuko was already feeling bad enough as it was. ?Why don?t you just tell us where Jintaku-san is? We?re here to escort him back home, not kill him. I don?t want to have to hurt anyone else today,? she spoke softly to the man, her eyes pleading for him to see reason.​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>
VS
Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Shou Mashima
_"Anyone Can Do That"_

The teenager had a questioning expression on his face after seeing Yuuko snap a quick picture. _'Did she think this Shou guy was so good-looking that she had to take a picture? For some reason, that makes me jealous,'_ he thought to himself with a frustrated face.
_
"Heroes never die,"_

Kentarou heard only that from Mari as a smirk crept on his cheek. While watching them leave at the corner of his eyes, the boy in the blue suit said this to no one in particular,_ "There's no way someone like me can be a hero, but when it comes to dying, that's not something I plan to do anytime soon,"_. Since there was no one else to argue back with what he said, the teacher faced the enemy ahead of him.

_"And two-bit? First off, This sword cost me fifty thousand, so uh, not cheap. Second off, I'm the guy who's going to get the executioners blade and become the greatest seven's swordsman in all of the mist..." _

Kentarou listened to those words without much interest as he checked over his aim._ "Sorry, but I don't know much about the world you shinobi live in so I can't be amazed about these executioner blades or whatever they are,"_ staring at the weirdly designed and large sword, he added on; _"But if RPG rules apply here, after I kick your ass, I can take that nicely sword of yours. But since I don't have any interest in that sort of thing, I'll just sell it for a nice price. Or maybe I'll melt it down into a stool,"._

Even when he was making those joking remarks, anger could still be heard at the edges of his words. Maybe they were to calm himself down a bit, but they were obviously not working. So the average boy said one last thing with a harsh expression, "_But that won't bring the people you killed back!"_

*BANG BANG!*

Probably because he was watching Kentarou's trigger finger, Shou was barely able to evade the two incoming bullets and charged forth waving around the dangerously huge blade. 

The following engagement took a matter of three seconds. 

A horizontal slash for the left side of his cranium had been dodged by Kentarou lowering his stance. Continuing his rotation, Shou swung downwards diagonally, only meeting the floor once his foe shifted his body to the side. The strike was not from heavy sword but the red-haired demon bringing his legs together for a mili-second and using his left leg as a balancer to send a kick from his right foot slamming into Kentarou's gut.

_"Guh!"_

His back collided with the large glass window of a nearby window store. The screen only cracked from his pressure but was shattered to pieces once Shou followed up with a swift slash of his blade. Kentarou would have been torn to pieces as well if he had not kicked off the glass surface with the heel of his foot and brought himself into the air. Now a few feet above his opponent, the normal boy fired a quick round of shots as he was flipping over Shou.

The bullets each connected with the wide blade, guarding it's master. Seeing his opening, slashed at the above target, knowing well that his opponent could not evade in mid air. But the blade had only cut into open space and not the tender meat of flesh. The suit-wearing teen had planted his foot on flat wide surface of the weapon, using it as a launch pad to get out of the air and back to the ground ten feet away from his previous position.

A maddening glare appeared on Shou's visage once he saw the short moment  where Kentarou was knelt and had his back facing his opponent once he landed. He did not miss this chance, Shou dash forth and brought forth the cruel sword, but BANG! A bullet cut across the upper shoulder of Shou, splattering his blood across the concrete. If one looked, they would find that despite facing the other direction, Kentarou's hand was holding the gun invertedly backwards.

But how could he have seen? The answered lied in the broken piece of window glass that laid a few feet in front of him, broken from Shou's strike, Kentarou used it's reflection to view the target behind him. It made sense logically but the fact that he not only could aim his pistol while using a mirrors reflection, he also used it while it was backwards and upside down.

The opening that Shou thought he had was actually an opening for Kentarou. Such a feat performed by a normal teenage boy was obviously abnormal, but  the teacher thought nothing about it was odd. _"What's the the matter? We're only getting started!"_ he returned to a stance facing his opponent and aimed once more. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 24, 2015)

Shou Vs A Normal Boy! Let's get fired up!​

"Fuuu." Shou cracked his neck, "You're giving me a little bit of a workout." The shinobi gripped his left shoulder as he began to rotate it. "See I got shot with a couple arrows earlier, I'm not moving at my quickest pace, but hey, what can you do right?" He let out a sigh, "Man today really is not my day. I've been having all sorts of shit luck. Now i gotta deal with a gun man.. How can I ever manage to deal with a gun man." He sighed and placed his sword on his back. "Yeah nah never-mind it's your win." 

He turned around and started to walk off, letting his opponent lower his guard before quickly turning and chucking his sword over his shoulder. "PSYCH!" The blade flew through the air and made its way towards Kentarou, The young teen, rolled out of the way but Shou used this distraction to get up beside him and swing a wild kick at the brown haired teen, His foot connected, but as he kicked him, the boy let off a gunshot that grazed Shou's right side. 

He sent the normal teenage boy flying right into the window from before, though now that it was gone, he really just ended up crashing into the shop. "God Fucking damn it!" Shou shouted as loud as he could, gripping his side. "I'm starting to get really pissed off here you know." He growled, he'd been wounded more time's today than he ever had before and it was getting on his nerves. His weakness, His own faults, how could he be the best if he kept getting hit!? 

Though as he was lost in his thoughts he  wasn't paying attention to the boy inside the shop, taking this moment to begin firing at the psychotic gennin once more, two shots flew past Shou, the first he was able to dodge, the second grazing his left cheek. "That's IT!" Shou grabbed his blade and rushed forward. "I'm gonna make me some long pig stew!" He flew into the building, Kentaou dodging out of the way. 

Shou slashed at his waist, he dodged out of the way. The blade crashed through the shelves, sending merchandise flying everywhere. More shots fired, The red haired shinobi flung his blade in front of him to block the bullets. Kentarou used this chance to rush out the window and get a better vantage point on Shou. He was trapped now, stuck inside a building, a sitting duck. "By the way, the joke was that this is a general store. And they sell stew in a can." Shou remarked, turning to the boy outside.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 24, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura
​
It was a peaceful morning, the sun was just barely rising over the wall and the light had just begun to pierce through into the buildings. The scent of fresh morning dew was in the air and inside at this lovely time, was a young konoha gennin, just about to start his day. Beep! Beep! Beep! Beep! The alarm sounded as the sun shined through the curtains and right into the young teen's eyes. "Urgh..." He slowly and groggily turned and slammed his hand down onto the alarm. His light purple hair was strewn off in all directions, "Man... Morning comes quick doesn't it..." He turned to look at the empty bed of his brother. 

"Oh... right..." He let out a sight, his eyes turned sullen as he remembered the day his brother left, the day everything changed. He threw his blanked off himself, and scratched his stomach, he always slept in his boxers it was just easier than having to take all that extra stuff off in the morning. Jirou yawned as he got up and made his way to the bathroom, grabbing a towel on the way. 

He turned the water on to as hot as he could stand and leaped into the shower, letting the warm water rush over his head and down his back. He loved the feeling of the hot water coursing over him, it was gentle like the rain, but warm instead of cold. "Yaaaaaaawwww-" He yawned once more, opening his mouth wide and suddenly hot water flooded into his mouth. "HURGHLE!" Jirou leaped back, slipping on the wet tiled shower floor and falling to the ground. "NGHH!" His head connected with the wall, putting a dent into it. 

"Atatatatatata...." He grabbed his head and rolled on the ground, water still pouring over his body. "That huuuuurt!!!" 


--- After his shower--- 

"Uhh... Mom..." Jirou sat down with quite the young looking woman, her hair was purple like his and her eyes a big darker red than his own. "Yeah?" She smiled, "So uhh... I may have kind of... accidentally, dented the wall." Jirou rubbed the back of his head, a look of embarrassment washing over his face. "Sigh... Are you ok?" His mother walked over to him, checking out the young gennin's head, "Nothing's bleeding at least..." "Yeah it's cool!" Jirou laughed nervously as he rubbed the back of his head more. 

There is a saying, Smile with your eyes, it shows when someone is truly smiling. That was Jirou, whenever he laughed his eyes laughed with him, they showed his genuine emotions, his heart ever on his sleeve... or at least visible in his eyes.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

_"That Could Have Ended Badly"_


Kentarou took a deep breath as he stood in the middle of the cold snow by himself. Right now was not the time to get heated and start shooting at everything that looked even remotely evil. He had to think of a way how the hell a normal boy like him without any abilities would find these kids that were in danger.

As he stared up at the cold sky, the boy heard a voice nearby. "Yo! You okay!? You weren't molested by that guy, right!?" was the ridiculous claims that had unfortunately entered his eardrums. If those words were physical, he'd ruthlessly drag them out of his ears and stump on them. But the next best thing he could do was get ready to kick the ass of this boy that appeared before him.

_"Oi, what the hell did yo-" _Yet, when he was confronted about a gun being in his hand, Kentarou had been taken back a bit. _'Ah, I had been with this thing and helping others for quite a while with it, that I forgot it's the type of killing tool that people feared,'_ he came to a sudden realization, while also thankful he had been aware enough to not pull it out while his students were around.

Look back at the newcomer, Kentarou began to speak up. _"This is,...."_ he thought to himself for a second or two. Did he really want to get another person involved in his mess. Looking closely, he found a Kumogakure headband within their possession, that meant they were from the same village, but that boy could still not feel secure. _"It's nothing, that guy was just asking me for the nearest kid's toy store, so I pulled out my gun and told him to screw off," _ he had made that blatant lie with an exasperated look, while somewhere he could not hear, a middle-aged man listening was making a temper tantrum.

_"Thanks for worrying though,"_ while walking past the other boy, Kentarou held a bit of a determined, yet worried expression that he had not noticed he was wearing. ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
A suit, tie and gowned from top to bottom, if anything Ace would confuse him for a business man, if it weren't for two denominating factors. One he didn't look tough, at all. In fact if he were to place a bet, he looked so ordinary he might just be the protagonist of one of those popular Shounen mangas he reads at the daily. Secondly, the gun. He's eyes kept locked to his gun, and for a moment the initial halted outburst just made the youth rise an eye brow. "Come on now, you didn't really think that excuse was gonna work on me, right delinquent?" He stopped him on his steps, his hand grasping his shoulder with a small tightness, but releasing immediately after.

"You know, that face you're making. I like that face. Looks exactly to the ones I make when they've caught me fucking up." He paced steadily in front of the boy arms crossed a smile embracing his features. Eyes locked to the man who seemed in a hurry to leave. "So, delinquent. How about you give it another spin? Try convincing me a little better. Maybe if you trace back your words a bit you might find that you've placed yourself in a minefield."  The boy gestured, the palm exposed as his wrist twirl in a visual aid. Ushering him to speak once more.

Ace had a flaw. And for more than one reason, this flaw was more than likely the cause of most of his misfortunes. He was callous, he didn't seem to know how to filter a lot of what he said and most of the time it sounded facetious or even mocking. Concerning the situation that was presented directly in front of him, while his smile demonstrated the blithe of his indifference over the potential danger, Ace didn't seem fazed over the gun. More over he was more surprised that this kid would believe that anyone would actually swallow that story he told, and even if they did it wouldn't have ended any prettier. 

"You know, it'll be pretty hard to believe you when a cold sweat is dropping from the side of your head. In the dead of winter."


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>
VS
Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Shou Mashima
_"It's Football!"_


_"Eat your stew and shove it up your ass!"_

Kentarou shouted that as he now had the red beast in the open shop while he himself was standing outside it. With a clear view, he aimed at his target, making sure no bystanders were inside. Perhaps if he had a automatic machine gun, this would have been a lot easier, still the boy let out a hail of shots into the building. As he continued to pull the trigger, chunks of meat could be seen flying about. Was it Shou's or the food within the shop?

Either way, the teachers shower of bullets came to end once he ran out of bullets. "IIIII been waiting for that!!!" Shou's voice came not from inside the store but from the air above, pork bitten between his teeth. Most likely, he had managed to sneak his way to the roof of the shop through the backdoor and was now descending with his large blade pointed at Kentarou's head. Unable to fire, while he was in the middle of changing his bullet cartridge, he could only attempt to evade by leaping backwards.

He had narrowly escaped, but the blade crash into the concrete, sending a sharp splash of concrete pieces scattering around and cutting at the average boy's skin. "Looks like you kneed some help there," Pain surged through him, but that did not stop Shou from further inflicting damage by sending a knee crashing into the the boy's face.

Kentarou rolled along the concrete and Shou followed suit with a sadistic idea in mind. Once he caught up to the rolling form, Shou began to kick once, twice and again after that, continuing on the agonizing roll that made the boy look like a soccer ball in some deranged imagination.  Blood began to form within the teacher's mouth, still in this insane environment, he attempted to reload his pistol. "Hah, see I'm not just good with a sword, I think I should see a career in soccer!", he said that with one last mighty kick that sent Kentarou into the air, coughing up blood that and frighteningly hearing the sound of something cracking in his body.

They may have seemed like simple kicks, the Kentarou could feel that the strength behind those kicks were strangely too strong.

But the hellish pain did not stop him from taking his chance, scanning around the area for a split second. While he was doing that  pursued his prey, running towards the youth, most likely to slice him in half as he was falling.
Unshaken, the normal boy aimed and fired a shot, not at the abnormal psychopath, but at the fire hydrant on the side-walk, causing a small useless spray of water to splash Shou. The bullet did not stop there, after striking the fire hydrant, the bullet ricocheted and struck a thick wire cable up above that was connected to an electricity poll.

_"You talk way too much!!"_

And when the loose wires of the poll descended, one of them made contact with the water spewing out of the fire hydrant, working as a conductor to send an electrical surge towards Shou. Meanwhile, the so-called normal boy crashed onto the ground in agony. ​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace
_"Case Closed"_

'Delinquent?' Kentarou repeated that phrase mentally with a raised eyebrow. He thought of himself as a simple normal teenage boy, so he was unsure if the status of a delinquent was above him or below him. 

Still, he was not all that surprised when the dark-skinned boy with the eccentric attire saw through his lie. Kentarou only though of it on the spot after all, and didn't have the focus to think of anything better. 

_"You know,...."_

While taking his time to speak, Kentarou narrowed his eyes while putting his pistol away. _"I'm not proud of a grown man watching me pee and then a boy my age saying he likes my face. If I wasn't worried about my students hearing the gunshot, I'd probably shoot you right now," _he spoke those words with a completely straight face. Tugging on his skullcap, the teacher continued on,

_"Fine detective, you've seen right through my lie but I don't see what that has anything to do with you,"_ he had tried lying, and felt he was wasting time by staying here any longer, so how about scaring him away with the truth? _"To keep things short, I'm being harassed in ways I can't count by the 14th Raikage. She's interested in screwing around with me, in again, ways that I can't count. Despite me being a weakling, she's had that guy you just saw, bring a challenge for me to complete," _he took a break and scratched his head before starting again.

_"Which is; setting up three children in this village with some parasites that will turn them into some horrible monsters. Or so he said anyways. I don't have the leisure of doubting what he says," _a tense atmosphere grew as he clenched his teeth, anger bared at the ones responsible for this travesty. _"So do you get it? There's nothing for you to get involved with. Go mosey on your merry way, shinobi, and complete whatever mission it is you're here in this cold village for. Even if it's just an average guy like me, I have to go save those kids that got caught up in this because of me."_​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
"Why would you piss outside of the obvious Gas Station that's in front of you? Are you some kind of special breed of stupid or are you just trying too hard to show your dick to older men?" Ace stared unfazed by the child's quip. The 14th Raikage? Is he serious, this sounded even more ridiculous that the original story. In fact, this was exactly the act of stupid he was probably been signalizing about since the begging.  

"Oh you're funny. I'll give you that, purpose or not. You'd really think you can do anything to me with that toy of yours? Average? I can tell you like using that word a lot. And dude, really, cool as it sounds what you're saying, can you even think and talk at the same time? Shinobi, you got that far, right?" He pointed to his headband, obviously he was able to deduct something so simple. Merely placing their eyes on the band could anybody tell what a Shinobi looked like.

"So, firstly you understand this is the KUMO headband right? What makes you think that I'd let you go after, firstly you insult my village and it's previous Kage and secondly, frame her as a mass serial killer and a kidnapper?" He's mien shifted, his eyes finally glared with a silent rage. 

"So stop fucking around with me, kid. If you wanted to shoot that thing, just like with that guy before, you wouldn't have showed a second thought. Is that really what you call... Average?"  Something about him, something about this boy held truth though, so Ace just stepped away and began pacing through the night. 

"If you're so worthless and ordinary. How about you sit the rest of your life and let those who are actually putting the effort do their work. I'll look for these kids then." Rosuto seems to be filtering through his words. He could've just stepped off, but a certain quality of the sharingan wielding spirit glimmered through his emotions. He was worried that he might have somehow opened a door. But it didn't matter, it isn't like he didn't believe him. Upon words like that, there held a specific vigor on them.

"Or are you gonna get off your own silent ego, and ask for help. Like any ordinary human being?"


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace
_"They Had Met When One Went Behind A Gas Station To Pee"_


_"Hah, give me a break,"_

Kentarou almost felt like he could laugh at the other's accusations. Yet the vein on the side of his forehead proved he was in no move to laugh. The suit-wearing boy met the nosy strange with equal hostility.

_"You think you know anything you feather-headed fuckboy!? You got some nerve butting into other people's business and then claiming what they're saying is ridiculous! Is your mission just to go around and be a walking pain in the ass?!"_

Both of their eyes met with the other and neither would be humble enough to back down and think things through. Who was this guy and why the hell was he getting so angry over nothing? The previous encounter and this one only brought the young teacher to his tipping point.

_"And guess what genius, I'm from Kumo as well. You'd come to that conclusion if you used your head! Did you think the former Raikage would be messing around with someone outside their village!?"_

He stepped along the chunky snow and walked with his face only two inches away from the stranger. Any outsider watching would think a fist fight between highschoolers would break out.

_"Or are you the type that thinks everything revolves around you and can't think about the problems of others huh? Did I say something to offend you!? Something happened to you right? And now you can't stop yourself from making sure others feel bad too!? Is that why you want me to shoot you, despite me just fooling around!? Tch, get your self-centered tragedy sob story out of my face, *kid*!"_

Kentarou had quite a few problems but that did not mean he would let others suffer for it. It was for that very reason he had the intended action of going alone.

_"I don't know about a punk like you but I take responsibility for my actions!"_

_"Then are you going to take responsibility when those kids die because of your ego!?"_

It was those words that made Kentarou violently shove the other boy,

_"Asshole! Don't confuse me with an ignorant narcissist like you! I'll beat your ass right here!"_

Kentarou received a harsh shove back in return,

_"You still trying to act tough in this kind of situation, you self-absorbed bastard?!"_

The two passionate boys reached out and grabbed each other's collar, a clash was inevitable at this point. A long moment of silence stretched on. In the final statements that would decide whether this would explode into a battle or not, was asked by Kentarou.

_".............You.....why do you even care?...Why would you risk your life to save some kids that aren't even from your village?"_

To that question, the dark-skinned boy had not hesitated as he answered with a very simple and strong statement,

_"Why wouldn't I?"_

That kind of response seemed to resonate with something inside of Kentarou.

_"You?" _

Devil's Hand, now questioned, which World Rejector too, answered with a very simple and strong statement,

_"Why wouldn't I?"_

The two found a common meeting ground and very slowly, they released their grips on the other's collar. They glared at each other once more, not with the kind of malice that had overtaken them once and maybe not even friendship, but a bond of respect had been silently formed.

_"..................I'm Tsunamori, Kentarou, the kind of normal teenage boy you can find anywhere, because a normal teenage boy doesn't need a reason to save someone in front of them. You?"_​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Tsunamori, Kentarou Vs Shou Mashima​
Shou kicked the ass of that little average dude. It wasn't even tough, the kid was too weak, but he could take a beating, Shou gave him credit for that. But soon the end of the line was coming. He crashed down the ground, he could feel on his last kick he'd broken a rib or something like that... But then a bullet hit the hydrant, it drenched the shinobi in water. "Heh, just makes it easier to use my water prison." He laughed a little, man this was gonna be a slow death for that guy... 

But then it happened, the bullet hit the power-line above him. _"You talk way too much!!"_ "Actually I find' I talk to little." Shou responds, as the electrical line comes crashing down connecting with the water and sending who knew how many volts of electricity flowing through the shinobi's body. He jerked and shook, His hands clenched down tightly as his jaw snapped shut and everything didn't want to respond to his command. 

His mind went blank as he felt the rush of electricity flow through his veins. He could feel it in his muscles, like giant coils of power surging through every inch of his body, it was a cold feeling throughout him, not warm at all despite the heat such electricity would provide. He couldn't think at all, the pain was blinding, it erased all thought from his mind and left only the tingling sensation inside his brain. 

His body didn't answer to any of his commands and it enraged him, the pain enraged him, the loss enraged him, the fact that he was outwitted enraged him. "GRAAAAAH!!!!!!" The red headed shinobi screamed out in pain as the volts continued to pour into him. Finally, his sword swung around and slashed through the wire, making it too small to touch the water anymore. 

"Huff.... Huff... huff...." Shou dropped down to one knee, exhausted, his breath heavy and harsh. "Mur...." He breathed out harshly "Der...." He breathed out once more, taking as big a breath he could. "You..." His eyes had gone blank. Once there was a man behind these eyes, emotions, some resemblance that he knew what he was doing. But no longer, the eyes that gazed upon the average teenage boy now were those of a demon. Something that lost all rational thought and drive. "I'll...."

He still breathed harshly as he stood up, "Kill... You..." He slowly began to step forward, his right arm gripping the handle of the blade as he drug it behind him. "I'll... Murder... You..." His eyes were filled with pure blood-lust, he wasn't conscious anymore no. Shou was running off pure blood lust and rage, as though they were the only thing he knew. "Death... Death... DEATH!" Shou's hands clasped together, Snake, Ram, Horse, Hare, Ram, Horse, his hands moved slowly and surely. Snake, Ox CLAP! He slammed his hands together His let hand then shot out as a stream of water flowed towards it. 

He would put this boy into a water prison, he would let him drown, let him feel the pain he felt. He would make him suffer, he would watch as his eyes grew lifeless, he would make him pay! "DIE!!!" Shou thrust his left hand forward to grab Kentarou in the water prison jutsu, but before his hand could hit, a kunai stabbed through it. 

"GAAAH!!!" Shou screamed out and the water fell to the ground, "Fuck! You piece of shit! You bastard!" He screamed out as loud as he could, he couldn't take it, this day, This day! "THIS DAY CAN ROT IN HELL!" "Stand down Shou Mashima." , Though the was Shou was now he couldn't tell much aside from that.

"Who do you think you are huh!? More fucking trash for me to kill! That's what you fucking are! GOT THAT DREAD PIRATE ROB-" BLAM!!! A knee crashed into Shou's face and sent him flying through a wall and into one of the now empty buildings. "You are Kentarou correct?" The hooded man looked down at the average boy. "My name is Nobori." He walked over to the young man and dropped a bottle on the ground. 

"Those are for the pain." He turned his back to Kentarou and began to step away. "Forgive my master, It is for him that you ended up in this state. The other one will not be out for long." He turned back to Kentarou. "I do not wish to see my master killed. You can find him in the basement of the old church to the north of town." With his final words, Nobori's body slowly vanished into a black mist and dissipated.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura​
Jirou ate with his parents, his normal meal, a couple pancakes, some waffles, a few muffins, a few doughnuts... A light meal for breakfast obviously. His hands were like lightning when feeding, in a flash one bit of food was safely secured inside his mouth. He chewed, oh he chewed, though it was not like one could tell with the speed at which he shoved the sweet foods into his gullet. "I'll never understand how you don't gain a pound..." His mother sat there, in awe as per the norm with her child. The boy ate more than a troop of ninjas combined and he never had a pound to show for it. 

With one hard gulp he looked at his mother and grinned like an idiot. "I guess i just have good genes huh?" "I guess." His mother sighed, grabbing a pinch of her love-handle. "Don't look at me." Jirou's father remarked from behind his newspaper. "I eat like that and I'm likely to have a heart attack." With one quick fold of the paper he was back to reading. "Oh! Jirou! Don't you have that thing today!?" His mother quickly turned to him, her arms slapping at the air. "Huh? the thing?" He tilted his head and blinked like a confused pup at her.

"Yes! Yes! The thing! You know the ninja thing!! The mission!" Jirou's eyes stared blankly at his mother as she made her hands signs. "Mission? What's she talking about..." Then slowly, they went from blank and half open, to partially open... The realization slowly hitting him... Then from half to fully alert. "OH RIGHT!!!" Jirou shot out of his chair and tripped on the leg, crashing to the ground. "Atatatatata...." He let out as he slowly pushed himself back up off the ground. "Are you alright dear?" "Yeah mom I'm good.. heh." He rubbed the back of his head, face red from embarrassment. 

"But it looks like I'm not finishing breakfast..." He stared at the doughnut left on the table, a tear forming in his eye. "Don't worry buddy...." Sniffle, "I'll eat you later!! I PROMISE!!!!" Jirou shouted as his feet moved him out of the room so quickly he appeared to be sliding. "I still wonder where we went wrong with that boy..." Jirou's mother shook her head as she turned to her husband. "Least he's here." "Oh. You wanna do this now!?" Jirou's father sighed....


--- 

"Craaaaap! I can't believe I forgot I had a mission today!!!" Jirou rushed down the streets of konoha, he still had time to make the train! "Crap crap crap craaaap!!!!" He ran quick as he could, he blasted past people on the street, "Sorry! Sorry! I'm so sorry!" He shouted with every passerby, "I'm gonna be so late!!!" He rushed as quickly as he could, pushing past all his limits and soon, he arrived! "SANCTUARY!!!" Jirou shout's as he leaps forward to enter the train. "Tchhhh...." THUD! The doors closed just as he leaped... His head slamming firmly into the glass. 

"NO! STOP! WAIT!" He shouts as it begins to pull away. "No! I have a mission! STOOOOOP!!!!!" But it was too late, the train had gone... And with it Jirou's hopes of ever getting this mission completed. "I can't believe it... I screwed up big time..." The purple haired ninja collapsed to the ground. "Aw man... My friends are never gonna let me live this one down..." He took a deep breath and sighed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 25, 2015)

*Inui Yamanaka*
Konoha Outskirts

_Start VI_

----------​
Inui frowned lightly as he looked between either of his teammates, slipping his hands into his pockets. As he looked over towards the gates, it was a very real possibility that they were being set up to test the capabilities of Yukimura's creation. He didn't wish to acknowledge such but that simply seemed like their most likely lot. It was a shame, he'd liked Yukimura too.

Taking stock of Ace's and Yukino's assessments, he shook his head slowly to them both. Ace on the one hand had a mind to go after Yukimura directly and attempt reporting; Yukino wished to stay on track with the mission, probably for the same reason he did...there wasn't any room for further mistakes. They needed a win here, and going back wasn't an option. But neither was dying needlessly to this creature in an attempt at glory and recognition; taking both their recommendations, Inui began to work through a possible plan that might gain them help on both angles. Elated, he turned to them both.

"Wait, our hands aren't so forced, you know!" he shouted, and then pulled them both back and away from the fence to speak with him quietly, a careful glance tossed towards the guards on duty.

"Why don't we have one of us make use of the Henge technique and go back to spy on Yukimura a bit, as well as attempt to gain more information. Meanwhile, those here can attempt reconnaissance on the liger and its abilities. Given my abilities to sense and deal with metrics, I think I'd be especially well suited to the latter task, and to boot we could keep in silent contact through the use of my _Shindenshin_ technique." He rubbed his chin, then. It was unlikely Yukino would prefer snooping on Yukimura with the Henge technique, given his relations with her family in the past, and also her disposition. What's more, she and he had the most experience working together in a team, so it'd be simpler to have them track down and study the liger themselves, mimicking the formatting of Yukimura's on teachings in the notes he'd provided. Given all that, naturally that'd more than likely fall on Ace.

"So, hai, what are your strong suits, Ace-san? If we approach the problem this way we can get a better assessment and wait for either Yukimura or Liger-san to slip up in an insignificant way in order to get a slight advantage before serious hostilities take root. Keeping each other in communication throughout is key, though. We shouldn't try to take Yukimura-san to task or capture the liger without us all being present. Or at least, that's my assessment," he offers with a faint smile, adjusting his spectacles.

"Thoughts, observations, questions?"


----------



## Kenju (Nov 25, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>
VS
Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Shou Mashima
_"What Teenage Boy Can't Skate?"_


_"How can you expect me to trust what you say?!"_

Kentarou tried to say while sprawled on the hard concrete. Yet he found he would not receive any sort of answer when the person in question vanished. The teacher was not a shinobi that could sense others, so he gave up in search of the stranger that had most likely saved his life at the last second.

The brown-haired boy looked at the bottle that was laid in front of him. If anyo injured individual was told that some bottle could help their pain, they would without hesitation drink it. Yet, he could not be so careless despite his previous reckless actions that had gotten him in this kind of mess.

Thinking about it further, even if this was a trap, he did not have the time to be waiting around._ "Ugh, there's never enough time for anything," _he complained before taking a large gulp out of the mysterious bottle given to him. Slowly, he could feel the effects of the damage fading away, of course he knew it was only an illusion that just masked the pain.

Standing to his feet and tossing the bottle to a nearby trash can, Kentarou took out his mobile phone and sent the following message to Yuuko;

_



			"The bastard is down for now. I got some anonymous info about Jintaku being in the basement of an old church north of town, but be careful it could be a trap. I'll meet you both there " ~ From; Kentarou
		
Click to expand...

_After closing his cheap flip phone, Kentarou looked at the scene where Shou had been knocked into. After a few seconds of seeing there was no movement, the young teacher searched around inside a nearby abandoned sandwich restaurant and found a map of the small town.

_"A book store, a dental office, a gun shop, a flower shop, ah there it is, an old church!" _after locating the destination, the suit-wearing teen found a nearby skateboard and regretfully stole it. It was most likely from some kid that had run scared like the rest of the nearby citizens after he saw the dangerous battle between the two boys._ "What a scumbag I am, I hope I didn't catch anything from that psychopath,"_ After leaving behind a written letter that he would bring it back, the teen that didn't think much of himself, abandoned the war-zone and skated towards his destination. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Shou Mashima is pissed the heck right off!

Through the rubble of the building, Shou felt pain... His entire body engulfed in agony. He could feel his muscles twitching, his hand throbbing, his jaw aching. Everything was pain right now... He'd been shot with arrows, shot with bullets, stabbed, electrocuted, kicked in the face and knocked through a building. "Fuck..." He tossed a chunk of building off his body. "When I... heal up... I'm going to murder... Everyone..." He coughed, blood spurting from his mouth. "Shit... I really need to get to a medical nin." The shinobi pulled himself from the rubble... 

He limped away from the building, looking around at the scene. "Wellp... Looks like he got away..." The red haired ninja grabbed his sword from the ground and placed it on his back. "Fuck... Getta get to some kind of medical supply store..." He continued to force himself forward, blood flowing down his face, forcing him to keep his right eye closed. 

No one was visible in the streets, that was unfortunate for Shou, Killing someone right now would really lift his spirits. "No... Can't kill normal civilians. That'd get me tossed in ninja-jail." He coughed hard, clumps of coagulated blood splattering to the ground. "Wellp... my lungs feel better." He chuckled a bit, "So I got that goin for me now." He could barely feel his legs as he marched forward... 

After god knows how long of searching, he finally found a small clinic, it looked abandoned recently, not much of a surprise really... "Yeah, Guess it makes sense." Shou laughed, "Sure do love me some free medical aid though!" The red-haired ninja rustled through the clinic, finding everything he could. "Alright... This is gonna hurt." He gripped the kunai in his left hand and gave it a sharp yank. "HNNGH!" Quickly he clenched his teeth and grit through the pain. 

"Now this is gonna hurt more..." Off wen this shirt and jacket, every would coated with rubbing alcohol... The pain was intense, but hell not as bad as getting electrocuted. "Urgh...Alcohol, you're great for the pain on the outside and the inside." Stitched, butterflied, bandaged and pilled... The shinobi managed to get himself patched up enough to keep going. "Really reconsidering my stance on what a ninja is now." He sighed, yanking a few bottles of pain killer. "I'll just five finger discount this, i know you guys don't mind." 

With that, the Shinobi headed back out into the town. "Let's go kill a bitch." As Shou walked forward, he stopped for a moment and slapped his head. "I could have taken the pain pills first..." He then slapped himself again, "And I coulda had a V-8!"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2015)

*Tsuchikage's Dilemma III*

“I’m a Kage and she’s making me wait for her? No respect whatsoever. What happened to my hot eye candy that would just yell and threaten me?” 

The grumblings of Hisashi from off a leather couch. Sprawled over the couch like a working man on his first day off, leg hung over the back and arm dangling toward the floor. After his failed attempt at the ‘poking game’ as he called it, both Marietta and he decided to take their conversation into her office. A cranberry colored desk of oak built with six drawers, three on each side, in front of a massive bay style window to look into the garden of the back yard. The couch he made his rest was for visitors and a small coffee table stood directly in front of it. 

“If I recall this very crystal clear memory, this is where my baby girl was conceived.” A deviant smile crept across his fair features as he remembered the act of conception. 

“Different table.” Marietta corrected bluntly upon entering the room. 

“You got rid of it? That table was the fulcrum of all our deeds. I remember when you grabbed-“

“It’s in my room. I didn’t want my business associates or Mariella to eat off it. It would probably be better if I just burned it altogether.” 

“Makes sense. Pretty sure if that table had emotions, it would cry from all we’ve done on it.” Marietta only hmphed before grabbing a chair and placing on the other side of the table. This had been the first time in a while that the two of them had been in a room one on one, face to face. Only silence was between them an oddity for the normally eccentric Fujibayashi, a man of many words and quips that often borderline on the jocular or depraved. Even the foul tempered and hot blooded foreigner woman across from him would either say how much he was pissing her off or how much of an ass he could be on upon time. Now, an uncomfortable tension that had never existed between the two felt as if its hands held a solid grip around his neck. 

“What is it you wanted to converse about?" 



Hisashi sat upright and relaxed himself before looking her in the eye. “How is she doing?” A more serious tone emanated from him. 

“She’s doing very well and happy whenever you send her one of those eyesores, that curiously always ruin some section of my house, she loves it.” Marietta couldn’t help but chuckle as a thought entered her mind. “She never shuts up about. Papa sent this, that and it’s so cute. On and on. I’ll never hear the end of it with this one either.” She sighed. 

“So nothing is wrong?” He asked again.

“Other than her filthy damn mouth which I can’t seem to break her of?” 

“No, wait, she’s still cursing?” He yelled shocked, completely losing his train of thought. 

“A sailor would blush at her verbal usage. “

“Maybe we should punish, no, no, Mari that’s not what I was talking about.” Dismissing that conversation, temporarily, he went back to his previous question. 

“I meant dealing with her other self.”
​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 25, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku IV*

Yuuko sighed as the man just turned his face to the side and closed his eyes tightly. ?You?re loyal, I?ll give you that.?

The genin pressed her lips together and closed her eyes tight, taking a deep breath as she tried to clear her thoughts away. She felt like a stranger in her own body as her hands set to work on the thread, was this the kind of kunoichi she had wanted to become when she saw Tora training on the fields of Kumogakure? Somehow, she couldn?t help but feel she was running down the wrong path that moment. 

She was about to start when a sound popped out of her back pouch.












?Oops,? Yuuko excused herself as she quickly grabbed her cell phone. ?I forgot to put it on silence??

She had a message but the number was on her contacts.



> *"The bastard is down for now. I got some anonymous info about Jintaku being in the basement of an old church north of town, but be careful it could be a trap. I'll meet you both there" ~ From; Kentarou​*



Kentarou? When had she given him her number?oh, Jewly had probably given it to him. ?Be grateful,? she smiled at their prisoner. ?My friend just saved you from something really unpleasant.?

Stepping away, she showed her companion the message. ?Even if there?s a chance of it being a trap, I don?t think it?ll be truly dangerous given the nature of our enemies so far. It?s in Jintaku?s best interest to work with us too,? Yuuko commented quietly. ?But there?s also a chance it wasn?t actually Kentarou writing this??

Quickly, she saved the number (Best Friend?) and typed back an answer.



> *We?ll check it out.​*



?Let?s find the building and approach it carefully.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura​

He sat there at the train station, collapsed onto his knees sighing. "Man... It's gonna be hours before another train shows up." There was little choice left for him, he stood up, brushed himself off and sat down on the bench nearby. "I will wait." And so he sat there, Then, he lay there, then he lay upside down on the bench, then he sat there once more... Then once again he lay there upside down. "Uuuuuuuuuugh......" He groaned, "I'm so bored." He moved his eyes over to the large clock of the station. 

"IT'S ONLY BEEN FIVE MINUTES!? COME ON!" He let out a groan as he sat back upright and leaned back on the bend, his head tilted all the way back so he could see the stairs. It was there he noticed "Wh...Whoa..." A light blush rushed over his cheeks as he looked at this woman. 

Guuuuuuukyuuuuruuuuuruuuuuu..... "Stomach... You betray me..." Jirou looked down at his gut, his face turning a bright red. "Oh hello to you too Mr.Tummy!" The black haired girl giggled out at Jirou. "Ehehehe... S...Sorry... I kinda didn't eat well today." He rubbed the back of his head as he always did. "It's ok!" The young girl walked over to Jirou and sat down beside him. "So! My name is Kiyoko!" She had a bright smile, it was disarming, dragged you in... "Ah... Hehehe... I'm uh... Nishimura..." She shook her head at him, which took Jirou by some shock. "No! That's not how I do it Mr. Hungry tummy! You have to say your name! Not your family's! Redo!" She had a very stern and serious look on her face.

"R...Really?" Jirou was confused, he'd never dealt with someone like this before, most people just treated it as normal and moved on... "Hehe no not really! I'm just teasing you!" A wave of relief washed over him, "Oh thank good-" "Or am I?" She added, her eyes getting serious once more. "Eh... No... Really are you!?" Jirou leaned forward, his hands planted firmly on the bench as he turned to her. "Eh!? oh my..." Kiyoko blushed and turned away from the young gennin. 

"So...so forward..." Jirou blinked, once more he was confused, till he released his hands were touching the young woman's. "Ah... a girls hand... I'm touching a girls hand..." He thought to himself. "It's soft..." Then the realization hit him. "AH! SORRY!!!" He jumped back, pulling his hands away quickly and scrunching as far to the other end of the bench as he could. 

"Oh no... Its just as I foresaw!" The young girl turned further away, using her sleeve to hide her face, "I can't believe it... It's this future." Jirou could hear her sniffle, the sound of her voice gently cracking, the sound of a woman crying. "Ah! What!? Foresaw? What are you talking about? Are you ok? why are you crying? I didn't do anything wrong did I!?" He went to place his hand on her shoulder, but she turned around quickly. "JUST DO IT THEN!" She screamed, pushing her chest out towards him.

"WAH!?!" He stopped his hand quickly in mid grab, "I... I almost grasped heaven..." He thought to himself, seeing his hand mere inches away. "Ravish me! I know you want to!" The young woman exclaimed, thrusting her chest forward. "EH!? WHAT!?" Jirou ninja leaped backwards, hiding behind a pillar. "Are you some kinda exhibitionist!?" He shouts back at her, His face turning red and a stream of blood rolling from out of his nose. 

"Hehehe." Kiyoko laughed into her sleeve. "I knew it!" "You knew what!?" "That you'd be fun to tease." She giggled a little. "Who... Who are you!?" Jirou shouted, pointing at her. "Ah~ I'm Kiyoko! The shrine priestess!" She smiled in return, folding her hands into her lap. "Eh...?" Jirou blinked. "Yup~ and i can see the future too~!" "No... no way!?"


----------



## Hollow (Nov 25, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess IV*

?I?m not from the grass village though,? Yuuko corrected her team mate, leading the way deeper into the forest where they would start looking for the missing princess. ?I said so earlier, I?m from Kumogakure, Juubun-san. Don?t misunderstand me though,? she added after thinking the boy might take her words in a different manner. ?That doesn?t mean Kumo trains clumsy shinobi.?

When the boy grew quiet, he?s oddly fierce and obviously forced grin dropping to the passive expression that was his true one, Yuuko made quick work of saving Fuyuka?s contact on her phone. ?We don?t have any leads,? she commented after putting it away. ?And we can?t ask around either? Why would the princess run away in the first place? Too much pressure because of the festival? Hasn?t she already performed before though?? The kunoichi spoke to herself as they wondered deeper into the forest. They didn?t have a set route at the moment, after all. ?Maybe she?s in a fight with the King??

?I assume if Fuyuka-san knew, she would?ve told us the reason why the Princess left? Anyway!? Yuuko perked up, smiling brightly at Juubun as an idea just occurred to her. ?I think finding out the reason is important. She might?ve fallen in love with a servant and have eloped. If that?s the case, I?m certain there must at least be rumors out there.?

Her smile turning playful, she untied the knot that held her village?s insignia attached to her wrist and all of her pouches off, stuffing everything into her backpack. ?You do the same Juubun-san,? she asked. ?We can?t look like shinobi for what we?re about to do.?

When the teen complied, she led them both right back into the heart of the royal city. Their clothes weren?t that flashy and, without the usual trademarks of a shinobi, Yuuko was pretty sure they would fit right in with the weird tourists visiting the island to see the ritual be performed. Taking notice of a nearby caf?, she went in and chose a random table to sit down at, her team mate tailing right behind. It wasn?t long before a rather curvy waitress came to check on them.

?Mah', if we duzn't gots ourselves some cute couple in here!? The woman greeted them with a thick accent. "Yo' two come hyar t'see th' ceremony? Alone??

?Yes,? Yuuko answered promptly, happy the waitress seemed to be a chatterbox. ?We?re here to study it. I?m really excited to see the princess though! Have you met her??

?A simpleton like me? Meet th' princess? Hah! Fry mah hide! Kid yo' jest made mah day,? the woman laughed for a while, resting her hip against the table and shaking her hand as she tried to calm herself down. ?Sato Gongu spare mah soul, th' princess don't deal wif th' commoners unless she absolutely needs to. Ain't got much of a varmintality, thet one. But we need her o' else...?

Yuuko?s eyes glinted as she leaned in with interest, believing with all her heart that she was about to hear something important, she wasn?t sure what ?vermintality? meant but if she focused, she?d be able to relay the conversation to Fuyuka later and she might translate anything they can?t understand. Unfortunately, the woman cheered up almost instantaneously and threw them both a dashing smile. ?Ennyways, let me not bo'e yo' yo'ng ones ennymo'e! Whut kin ah git yo'??

?Uhh?? The question caught the 14-year-old off guard as she scrambled to think of something for both herself and her companion. ?I?ll take a cup of coffee and my friend would like a slice of that chocolate cake on display.? The woman looked at her funny as if the order didn?t match up what she had expected of them and, now that Yuuko thought about it, maybe it really didn?t. It didn?t matter though.

?You mentioned the princess doesn?t deal with commoners unless she really has too?? Yuuko asked once the waitress was back, setting their items on the table. The girl pouted slightly. ?I was hoping I could get an autograph??

?Ah's so'ry t'hear thet gal,? the woman patted her on the back with an empathetic smile. ?Yo' knows whut's wo'se?? She asked as she leaned in with airs of someone who was about to betray a secret?exactly what Yuuko wanted. ?Thar is rumo's she's been seein' one of th' cook fellas fo' a spell. They say he busted his galfriend's heart t'have fun wif her instead, cuss it all t' tarnation? Our kin' is sech a kind man, as enny fool kin plainly see...? She added louder now, moving to leave the shinobi team alone. ?He don't desarve a dotter like thet.?

Yuuko waited until her back was to them and finally let her face break into a huge smile as she exchanged a look with Juubun. Taking a sip of her coffee, she made a face and started dumping sugar inside the cup as she opened her backpack to take out her phone for the second time that day. Typing at the speed of light, she sent a message to Fuyuka and rested her chin on her hands as she awaited the answer. ?It really is a beautiful island, isn?t it Juubun-san??



> *We heard rumors about the princess being involved with one of the cooking boys. I wouldn?t put the idea of the two eloping aside. Can you find out who was the boy?s girlfriend before the princess took a liking to him?
> -Yuuko*​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2015)

*Tsuchikage's Dilemma IV*

?There haven?t been any incidents with her in the last month and I have Ferro keeping a close eye on her at all times, so you don?t need to worry on that end. Although I did manage to find out something two months ago.? Marietta began. ?I put her under the same training regime as my own back when I was her age. Everything was going as you can expect until the third day. She grew tired much more than usual and didn?t say anything, so she continued on until pushing her body to brink of her limits then it happened.? 

Out her jacket she threw several photos onto the table. Each one depicted a devastated land looked to be torn apart by an irregular force. The entire landscape of the trees were set ablaze, trails of the earth was scorched what seemed endlessly in the photos, even upon a nearby stream of water fire danced atop it, as if the lake itself was burning. 

?She caused all this?.? Hisashi spoke with wonderment. 

?I manage to contain her in that area and incapacitate her, and when she came to she didn?t remember anything other than the fatigue that had set in.? She continued on. ?There had been little things here and there, though nothing on this scale. My guess is that whenever her body is placed under extreme duress it emerges.? Hisashi continued observing the pictures with a pain looked fading in and out on his face. Doing his best not to show the deep worry for his daughter. 

?Is it that powerful?? He wondered. ?More destructive now, yet in the future possibly. There?s a possibility she has your adaptability. The longer it took me to knock her out, the stronger she seemed to become and those pictures are the proof of that.? As Marietta finished her exposition Hisashi continued to scan over the photos. It hurt, deeply, to know that this was his fault that both of them had to go through this, more so his own flesh and blood had no recollection of this entire thing. Placing the photos neatly in the middle of the table, he leaned back onto the couch while giving a coy smirk. 

?Something funny?? Marietta asked curious. ?Of course. I?ve gotten such a boost in morale to fix all my shit up that I?m just giddy with excitement. So babe if you don?t mind.? Hisashi snapped his head up with excitement in his eyes.

?I need a favor from you??

?What favor?? 

?Sadly, my ignorance of certain things is as vast as my knowledge. It only makes it worse when you have a very unforgiving asswipe of an ancestor who fucks with your mind when he sees fit. So I?m doing a bit of studying and I need you to gather some info for me, in ways that only Diablos can manage.? Marietta wasn?t exactly following what he meant. _?What is he talking about??_ She thought to himself before he sudden gave a whistle.

?Hey, kitty, kitty, kitty. Be a swell pussy and bring in that thing for me will ya?

Hanekawa.? 

​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2015)

*Tsuchikage's Dilemma V*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hanekawa 



On the call of her name a feminine figure materialized beside Hisashi, floating above the ground with chest held between her hands. Her beauty was strangely captivating, yet Marietta could since something off about her. Her chakra was much too atypical for a regular person, even as she looked at her entire being seemed phantasmal.

“Noticed it already my Mari? This nice piece of the female form is an apparition I acquired; however, she’s been a bit on the cold side of things lately considering I’ve been forcing her to carry the valuable in that chest for me.” Flinched slightly, her hands tightening around the object in her hand, looking down upon it without saying a word. 

“Giving me the cold shoulder too huh?”

“……..”

“Guess I really know how to piss people off amirte?” Speaking as if he was asking for Marietta to comply who instead simply ignored him. 

“What is it?”

“Something connected to her and me. Also a piece of perhaps a larger puzzle.” Giving her the go ahead Hanekawa slowly placed the chest down. Unlocking its front lock and revealing the so called ‘valuable’ that HIsashi had placed inside. Marietta stared intently at what was something much unexpected to her. More than anything she wanted to question exactly where he had got this from, but she was already sure he would dodge the question. In spite of that there was something she picked up on from this valuable. 

“This chakra….it’s almost the same as your eye and our daughter’s.” She noted. 

“Exactly. Both that and our little Concordia cases are in a similar vein. You can hold on to that for as long as you need and I’ll share all the information I have.” Marietta wasn’t exactly sure what to make from this nonetheless for her if it could lead to some way to save her daughter then that was the most important thing. “Sure, I’ll look into…this.” Even if he could feel a sense of reluctance for her, Hisashi was indeed grateful that she accepted. That was just one less thing on his plate of many.

“You’re one of a small list of people I can trust. Sincerely, thank you Mari.” One of his rare shows of genuine gratitude let her know that he really did need her for something. In spite of that fact however, as she watched him get ready to go, there was something she had to make clear to him. 

“Hisashi, you’re beating around the bush again.” His retreat was cut as she began. Her eyes directly on his back. “While this thing with our daughter concerns us both, you stick your noise around here enough to know how our daughter is doing. You and I both know that. Even so you came under the pretense of talking about _‘us’_, only to spring this on me instead.” The room and everything in it shook as she slammed the top to the chest closed. Her voice seething with anger. 

“I bared myself to you ragazzo, gave you so much of myself that we even have a child together. Even with that which represents the bond we share together, you still continue to hide things from me. You won’t even tell me how you came across this, that ghost at your side or even how all this is connected. Hisashi….” Frustration began to fill her voice, unsure of what to say to make him understand. It was so much that was built up that all Marietta felt she could do was just harshly breathe out as she stood up from her seat and moved toward the window by her desk.

“Listen to me carefully because I won’t repeat myself. You wonder why we aren’t as close as we once were? Why there exists this tautness between us? Is because you can’t seem to trust me Hisashi. This relationship is no different than back when were kids, but what’s worse not only are both of us parents now….” 

Hisashi still hadn’t turned around because he didn’t need to. He could feel her stare straight through him.

“I’ve also grown up. Until you get over this furtiveness of withholding and not telling me things and distancing yourself away from me. Hisashi.” 

He wasn’t ready to hear what was next and began to make his way toward the door; however, no matter how fast he thought he could move he couldn’t escape her words. 

*“There will be nothing between us.”*

​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 25, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
He asked for the dark skinned boy's name. After their small altercation, their passion flurried for a second and what remained was their peace. They have seemed to come to an agreement, he said his name was Kentarou. He stared, eyes locked a silent fury. He hated his name, and even though Hotaru managed to get him to speak it, he wouldn't speak it twice to anyone else. A trust that bounded the two, she knew at least what burden those words held upon him, regardless of whether he himself knew it or not. His hands on his pockets, the weathers strolled upon his hair at the rhythm of the night's breeze. Pondering the idea of such with trust between the two... Ace held no friendship with this boy, but there was a detail which allowed him to respect him, even if slight. 

"Sorry. My name isn't for everyone to hear." He said, eyes wondering the clouded night. Cycling his thoughts about what their next stop should be. "You can call me Ace. I'm not any ordinary teenage boy. I'm just a once in a lifetime dunce who's trying to do what's right." Finally turning, his hand waved at the a good-bye.

"Go back to your kids, teach. Meet me at the entrance of the village once they're all tucked into their beds."  Following the empty trail towards nowhere, Ace faded into the darkness. His mind tailored a thought, if this was true, then the past Raikage truly might be an enemy of the world. To kidnap children and inject parasites... truly it was a harder pill to swallow. He couldn't really tell if Kentarou was lying or not. Such large accusations should be taken with a grain of salt. It wasn't as if Ace was worried, yet something about the whole situation had him sensing a slight uneasiness. Maybe this was fated. Or maybe he was playing with fire in hopes he didn't get burned. 

*~*~​*
As time flew his feet began leading him towards a small abandoned shrine towering a few meters above the village outlook. The winds blew heavily upon this area, Ace stared upon it with curiosity blooming at his chest. His feet began to pace a few steps into the location, hands slid the broken doors open, an amassing chill blew from within, dust and cobwebs were the majority of anything that could be seen on this area. His eyes scanned the proximity with careful detail. Nothing. 

"Your resonance has grown again."

A voice echoed from his posterior. Familiar to it, he welcomed its tone. A smile crossed his lips, feet adjusting into a switch a dual edged knife with a wire coiled at its hilt swiped Ace throat. The eyes of malice incarnate had presented itself once again, Rosuto had sliced the child's throat in the ethereal space. Ace however, could feel his every cell pain him, eyes jolted open as he tried to search for the breath he had lost, he couldn't inhale, as there was no conduit which lead the air to his lungs, he pulled his hand and he witness the blood smother the palm of his hand. The earth beneath his feet grew closer, his body brought to his knee, loud coughing escaped him and desperation veiled his emotions. 

Rosuto towered above him, eyes uncaring for the suffering of the boy who bleed his life away. His knife dripping the crimson liquid, his feet rose, meeting the temple of the silver eyes child. Closing the gap, he pressed his boot on the child's chest.

"One of the kids is here.  He or She is in the basement." 

He pressed his foot farther into his chest, Ace felt his life fade before him as pain coursed so presently through his system. Gasping for air, worthless as if seemed, Ace tried to keep alive. But at a moment like this, he couldn't help but do nothing. This was a helpless moment, this was who would have to face.

"Mao... You bastard, don't think I don't know what you're doing. You can sense it too can't you? I'll stop you before anything happens."

Grabbing his collar, he lifted him up his feat. The bloody stain which adorned his clothing in a merlot hue. Rosuto Sharingan exposed, the tomoe spread into the sclera of his eyes, peering with an abomination. The Primal Mangekyou. 

"If you're really who you think you are... Ace. Follow that feeling. Follow the resonance and save those kids."

Rosuto's vision had immediately disappeared, Ace's breath returned. The blood had dissipated from the ground. Was Rosuto not able to deal a concrete hit due to the lack of resonance? Or was he merely trying to prove a point... He couldn't take over, certainly he would if he could, but at the moment it seemed the resonance wasn't strong enough. Or maybe... something else. His hand on his neck, feeling the surface of it Ace found himself upon relief. 

"Follow the resonance, huh?" Ace made it's way towards the entrance in hopes to meet with Kentarou. Tell him about this situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura​
"Can you really see the future!?" Jirou questioned from behind his pillar. "Maaaybe~!" Kiyoko rolled her eyes and pat the bench next to her. "That's... that's a lie right?" His eyes narrowed on her. "I dislike liars." "Fufufu~ I wonder if it is?" She grinned, hiding behind her sleeve. "Perhaps i'm just an evil yokai trying to steal your sssooouuuul~" "Yo...Yokai are real!?" Jirou's eyes widened. "Eh...? Really?" Kiyoko blinked in disbelief. "Why of course they are!" She waved her hand at him. "Such a silly boy! See this is why people need to be more religious! I'm a priestess after all! I think I'd know if yokai were real!" 

"...." Jirou slowly came out from the pillar and sat down on the bench, though he chose to sit at the far end. "Oh? Not going to sit next to me?" Kiyoko looked over at him. "Oh my~! And to think there is a future where we got married..." She turned away from him, hiding in her sleeves again. "Eh...!? REALLY!?" Jirou fell backward in shock, THUD! "Atatatatata...." "Heeheehee!" Kiyoko giggled as she kicked her feet. "You really are fun to tease you know~!" 

"Oi! Cut it out! I really believed you!" Jirou leaped up quickly and pointed his finger at her! "Oh... You think i was lying~?" Her eyes narrowed as she look at him. "Y...Yes...?" Jirou tilted his head as he answered. "Oh~ If that's what you waaant to believe. Fufufufu." She began to kick her feet slowly, swinging them gently from side to side. "Well... Whatever... What are you doing here anyway!?" "So mean..." Kiyoko curled up her knees under her chin and wrapped her arms around them tightly. "Kiyoko-chan was just here waiting for her guide~ Then some meanie yelled at her~" 

Jirou's eye twitched... a bead of sweat running down the back of his head. "I'm... Supposed to be guarding her... Aren't I?" He thought to himself. "You... You don't happen to be THE shrine priestess who needs help getting to the new shrine while the others are repaired do you...?" "Maybe... sniffle..." She rubbed the tears from her eyes. "I... I'm very sorry..." Jirou bowed. "Not good enough... sniffle. "EH!? Then what do you want me to do...!?" She rubbed her nose this time, "Piggyback." "What!?" "Piggy. Back." "I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU A-" 

A few hours later- 

"Do we have to walk the entire way... This is going to take weeks..." Jirou sighed. "Shush piggy~ And keep your hands below the knee... Unless this is the future where you get shot in the next three minutes~ Did you eat a healthy breakfast today?" Kiyoko teased as she rode on the back of the young gennin. "I... I didn't...." "Oh my... This doesn't bode well." Jirou had a bad feeling about this mission... and it was only getting worse. 

"I... I really hope she can't see the future..."  He sighed... "And I hope someone saves me soon..."


----------



## Kenju (Nov 26, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace
_"What Kind Of Presents Do Kids Like?(That Isn't Expensive)"_


Kentarou narrowed his eyes at the other boy, who wouldn't even give him his name of all things. After feeling like they had finally been able to meet at a common ground, the suit-wearing teen once more felt turmoil boil up._ "Are you serious, how obnoxious can you be?"_ he thoughtlessly spoke as he watched the strange boy named, Ace, walk away. The teacher thought it would be best if they hurried and not fooled around any longer, but they would get nowhere if they did not get things right, so he let him go for now.

Anyways, the self-proclaimed ordinary boy had to think of an excuse for his students to buy while he was busy running around to save the lives of other children. While walking into the opposite direction of Ace, a thought popped into Kentarou's head and he hastily turned around,_ "Oh and by the way, I don't get off of going back behind gas stations to pee! Unlike some unsanitary people I refuse to get anywhere close to a filthy gas station restroom!"_. Uncaring about whether he was heard or not, the young teacher returned to his bus. 

The following exchange was what you might expect, once the small teacher said he had to take off somewhere for awhile, the bratty kids in his class whined despite normal students would have been happy with their teacher leaving. So after thinking abit, the teen came up with lousy excuse that he was getting a secret present for his students, which of course was a satisfactory answer for them.

Now at the entrance of the freezing village, Kentarou came up with a thought,_ "That probably wasn't the smartest excuse I could have given,"_. He spoke to himself with a regretful expression. However it quickly changed to one of surprise when he heard from Ace that he'd already discovered the location of one of the children._ "What the hell!? That's great how did yo- no wait, knowing you, you'd probably say some crap about not telling just anyone about your abilities huh? Hmph, well not like it matters I most likely wouldn't be able to understand how the techniques of you shinobi work,"_ he spoke while walking along the freezing snow along with Ace. _"So it's in the basement of that shrine right?"_ he pointed at the spoken destination they were heading for.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 26, 2015)

Ace
_Mission_​
His hands met the back of his head on a nervous reaction to the question that was directed towards him. Eyes following the slow trail of clouds which glided upon sky, he searched through his vocabulary trying to find a suitable explanation for his 'abilities', in fact, when Yukimura spoke about him passing the test as a fluke, he certainly wasn't incorrect in any shape, way or form. Under the statistic which Shinobi followed to classify each of their students, Ace ranked among the worst, in fact, he was even classified with a condition of which didn't allowed him to access his chakra. He was about as ordinary as your local clerk in those standards. 

"Well, I'll tell you what I can't do. Use chakra."

He spoke with a honest smile grazed on his lip. As if it were the most simplest thing to answer, he spoke it. He turned to Inui and continued "You're pretty smart there, Inui, I'll give ya that. And I appreciate you and Yukino here trying to back me up, but when Yukimura said that I was useless, he wasn't lying, is his own special way."  He shrugged. He would get that reaction a lot considering he was about as prominent as an academy student in terms of chakra manifestation or control.  

"So to be honest, I can't stick to walls, walk on water, compliment my balance with chakra, create element or any of that cool stuff most of you guys are able to do."  A finger rose as he explain what he couldn't do, his wrist motioned a circle, a visual aid to demonstrate that the possibilities of impossibilities where pretty much endless. And when it seemed that anything couldn't get any better, Ace complimented it all with his usual smile. Again, not one of kindness or agreement, but of defiance. 

"However, my ability, is well not an ability. It's like I have a friend I can call to whenever I'm in need of something." Reality began to warp, a rift pulled itself into the void of creation, from there a kunai fell upon Ace's extended arm, twirling such between his fingers a few times, he tossed it behind his shoulder, where another rift swallowed it and erased its image from the world.  

"So that's pretty much what I can do. Call on this... thing that exists. Like it's not me making those things appear. I can't do that. I can just tell him to keep stuff in there for me and when I need them I call them out. Some have names, so they're a lot strong and stuff. But that's the gist of it." 

"As for any questions? Well, not really. If you guys wanna go get that thing we should."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 27, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
"It's no big secret, teach." Ace said as they began to pace towards their destination. "But you're right on one thing. I wouldn't tell you how I found out about it, mainly because you wouldn't believe me." Their feet dragged through the snow, once more the sensation of uneasiness began to amalgamate on the center of his core. He had to swallow whatever anxiety he could generate on these rescues. Hands on his neck, he reminded himself of set illusion that occurred once his 'resonance' increased upon placing his foot upon the shrine. Was it that somehow these places, or at least this one in specif where somehow vulnerable to the ethereal reality? Or maybe it was catalyst of some kind. It generated something which allowed Ross to remove himself from the seal, even if momentarily. 

So many question began to surface, but he couldn't really worry about it. Ken began to point towards the stairs which lead to the basement. Ace stared at the imminent darkness that awaited them upon descending set flight. Eyes swayed towards his companion, he couldn't help but feel slightly worried. He said he was just an ordinary boy with no prevalent features about him. He held a gun as his weapon, no other seemingly important detail and he didn't think that, unlike himself, he was lying about anything. If anything he could just be lying to himself. Ordinary people do exist, that is a fact. But what classifies them as ordinary would more like than not be their circumstances. While surrounded by insurmountable odds, but men and woman whom could detonate cities at the flick of their fingers, rampage mountains and separate seas. Maybe the only true definition for them would be only 'ordinary.'

Ace hated that word. Implying that someone could never surmount anything if not born which such prowess. To be considered a reject was all that remained under the shadows of all these prodigies. It began to bubble his blood. His eyes mirrored the aura which his body began to exude, a strong sense of silent anger rose, merely seeing Kentarou's mien he could tell something. The odd serenity in his view, presented with a difficult situation, presented with a abnormal cause of kidnapping children he finds himself within peace. And no, it wasn't as if he didn't feel anything. A resolution of justice burned with a great intensity. He wanted to do what was correct, but that wasn't what bothered Ace. It was the serenity of a fighter which glowed on such a supposed _'ordinary'_ frame. 

"If you're not willing to give your 100, step out." His eyes began to burn, the aura grew stronger. It's as if he was almost threatening him. _'Hold back and I won't ever forgive you.'_ His stare spoke even more so than his words. Any one who doesn't try his potential will be luggage. This was a life. And he would most certainly wouldn't allow someone to cripple him. Fear wasn't his intention, but with such a stare, one would think Ace wanted to implant such as a way to get his message clear. 

"I won't let anything happen to that kid." He began to descend the flight of stairs. "And to you neither. But you got to promise me the same."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*THE FIRST MISSION*​
She gave a soft sigh. It was as she suspected: the boy couldn't use chakra. Yukino had first cottoned on back in their initial exchange with Yukimura in the laboratory; there was a noticeable change in tone and expression in his face when the scientist mentioned the liger's ability to manipulate chakra. And the words he chose, too. "Infiltration via henge is definitely out of the question, then," she finally said.

The Nara turned to Inui, her expression unreadable. Behind the facade, however, was subdued content. Content that the mission could carry on, and that they could get another chance at proving themselves. "I doubt Ace-san is particularly pre-disposed to stealth and espionage, so sending him in to spy on Yukimura is probably counter-intuitive. With that in mind, we should probably carry on with the mission as intended. Luckily, his ability at least seems to be combat-based."

She gestured to the forest, the vague shape of a plan already ironed out in her cranium. It was rough, with a lot of it based on guesswork, but with how little information they had been given, it was statistically their best shot. Inui's sensing wasn't good enough that it could search the entire perimeter of a forest, so some degree of footwork was necessary. "Ligers like swimming, so it's possible that our target will be around the central areas of the forest where it's more likely to have water. We should search there first, and then continue scouting around in a circular formation in order to cover the widest area, while supplemented with Yamanaka-san's scouting."

Yukino swiveled back around, bringing her eyes back onto the duo. "Are there any questions?" she asked expectantly.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 27, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko IV*

“An abandoned church north of town?” Mariella repeated the words amid the loud crashing of Jintaku’s goon being printed against the wall. A real life crash test dummy if you will. Comically he slid off and fell back onto the earth as the young kunoichi dusted her hands off and made her way over to Yuuko. Getting the quick rundown of things, Kentarou managed to beat whoever the hell they left him with and was on his way to this supposed place held by Jintaku.

“Even if there’s a chance of it being a trap, I don’t think it’ll be truly dangerous given the nature of our enemies so far. It’s in Jintaku’s best interest to work with us too. But there’s also a chance it wasn’t actually Kentarou writing this…”

Mariella waved her hand dismissively at the thought. 

“Nothing to worry about, even if it isn’t Kentarou writing that. We’ll just go and whoop whatever or whoever’s ass that tries to stop us.” She gave a cheeky smile as she spoke. “Anything would be better than this mess of fodder. I don’t know about you but this girl needs a nice round of fisticuffs about now. These punk asses aren’t exactly filling.” Mariella groaned as she voiced her displeasure. In spite of her outward appearance of a lovely young woman, she loved to fight. It was one of her primary missions for taking this mission, yet so far her thoughts of a throw down weren’t exactly panning out like she had hoped. 

“Anyway.” She began as she tapped Yuuko on the shoulder. “Let’s go on and meet up with your BF and find this scrub.” 

Both of them began to head north, unfortunately things weren’t exactly going to go by that smoothly. The missive they received spoke of two particular people who were also searching for Jinaku. The first was a relative of his, Shou, who they already had a run-in with and was taken care of by Kentarou supposedly. The second was some guy Kirei Kazama, a guy who was a part of the Church of Jashin. 

Whatever the hell that was. 

“I admit that I’m kind of fucking disappointed we haven’t ran into the other guy yet. Starting to feel like that maybe I should’ve stayed about and whipped that guy’s ass like a mule.” Mariella voiced aloud. “Well, watching you interrogate that guy Yuuko was quite the scene, so I guess that was worth it.” She had pegged her as some shy squeamish type that who obviously shouldn’t have become a shinobi of any kind. So it was a bit of a relief to know she was wrong. 

*SMACK*

“What the hell.” 

It was two walls crashing into each other with neither one yielding from the force applied to both sides. Looking to see what, or in this case who, she had ran into, she meet eyes with a guy of rather unique characteristics. Ivory hair, tan skin, who happened to be glaring at her with intense vexation and incredulity. 

“The hell is with that look? Is that how you stare a people you should be apologizing to, ragazzo?” 

​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 27, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Pillar Island Mission_

As expected, emulating Furi didn?t go exactly well for Juubun. While Furi constantly brought up and compared other ninja?s to the ninja?s in the Grass Village, it didn?t exactly make sense to bring up in this context. Juubun opted to just be himself this time. No more fake smiles, and no more copying Furi?s tendencies to give people nicknames and mentioning Grass Village ninja graduates. 

The green haired Shinobi silently followed the Cloud Kunoichi as she theorized why the princess would run away. Juubun thought that the fight with the king idea could be plausible, but when Yuuko also suggested that maybe she fell in love with a servant was when Yuuko had lost the Shinobi. If the boy was still emulating his friend Furi, he would?ve totally ridiculed that idea. 

As the two walked, the Kunoichi suggested that they hide their identities as shinobi. Juubun complied, stuffing his headband and tool pouch into his backpack. There was however a small problem, the shinobi couldn?t hide the two giant Fūma shuriken that were tied to his back. Perhaps others would assume he was a weapon craftsman?s apprentice or something? Oh well, he?d try his best to cover the shuriken up with his backpack. 

The two ninja eventually found themselves in the central part of the city, filled with extravagantly dressed citizens. Juubun immediately felt uneasy by the amount of people around him. Since they were pretending not to be shinobi he couldn?t jump from roof top to roof top. So he?d have to bear with the crowds of people passing him by, but he was careful not to be swallowed by a crowd lest he have a panic attack. 

Finally they stopped walking and decided to make a caf? their base of operations. As the two sat, a waitress appeared to take their order. Juubun grimaced at her shouting, and immediately stared down at the table. Shouting in any form always brought back bad memories for the Fūma clan shinobi. As Juubun took a few silent deep breaths, Yuuko made small talk with the waitress, and ordered a coffee for herself and slice of chocolate cake for her mission partner.
One might expect the bubbly Kunoichi Yuuko to have the chocolate cake, while the silent expressionless Juubun would be sipping coffee. However, he was thankful for how Yuuko ordered. Juubun hated coffee; he already had enough trouble sleeping without caffeine. When the waitress returned with their orders, Juubun grabbed his fork and slowly ate his chocolate cake while Yuuko extracted information from the waitress. It would turn out that Yuuko?s earlier theory of the princess falling in love and running off was correct. Juubun would have never guessed it.

As Juubun focused on his cake, his mission partner snapped him back into reality. Yuuko had asked him if he agreed that the island was beautiful. She had asked this while his fork was only inches away from going into his mouth. He froze, and he stared at her for a few seconds with his unblinking green eyes. ?Yes. Beautiful.? He said before putting the fork in his mouth again. Once he chewed and swallowed he spoke again. ?The people shout too much though.? For the first time Juubun displays emotion and frowns, but this doesn?t last long as he returns to his blank expression. 

?A suggestion, Yuuko.? He says as he slides his fork across the plate to get some of the chocolate off of it. ?Why treat the symptom when we can eliminate the source. It?ll be easier to locate the Rogue Knights than to locate the princess.? He sucks the chocolate off his fork before setting it on his plate. ?If we exterminate all of them, then the princess won?t be in any danger.? As he suggests his mass murder plan with his expressionless face, he begins to pull something out of his pocket. ?I can sense chakra. Their base is probably a fair distance away from any civilization. If we go to the outskirts of the island I?m sure I can locate their base.? He pulls out a wallet, and sets enough money to cover for both him and Yuuko on the table. ?Of course as I said this is just a suggestion.?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 28, 2015)

Jinrou The Piggyback Master!​

"Faster piggy! Hehehe!" Kiyoko giggled as the purple haired shinobi continued to run down the road, cars blazing past the two of them. "WHY ARE WE RUNNING!? CAN'T WE JUST TAKE THE TRAIN!?" The priestess blinked a little. "Ah...But then we wouldn't get to see the countryside." "LIKE I GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THAT!" Jinrou barked back at the young girl. "Uh oh... Feels like imma cwy again..." Her lower lip trembled as her eyes began to water. "Tch... fine." He turned back to look at the road. This was embarrassing beyond belief for him, stuck running down the side of the road so that she could see the countryside. 

"Why do you want to see the countryside anyway?" He asked, "Don't you get to see enough of it from the temple or whatever?" "Hm? Nope~ Can't see anything at all actually~ Hehe." The purple haired gennin stopped in his tracks. "What...?" "Yup! I'm completely blind~ Can't see a thing~" "..." Jinrou paused for a few seconds... "THEN WHY THE HELL AM I CARRYING YOU THROUGH THE COUNTRYSIDE!?" He exploded. "Duh... I'm blind." "Eh...." He blurted out, "I..." He tried to speak, but it was as though his brain had snapped. 

"Oh! Oh! I smell something delicious!" Kiyoko leaned over Jinrou's head, her breasts falling squarely in front of his eyes, "ONWARD PIGGY! TO DELICIOUSNESS!" "I... I don't believe you're blind..." Jinrou blushed heavily, a small trail of blood rolling out of his nose. "Huh? Yeah I'm like one hundred percent visually blind. But i can see chakra and stuff so everything just looks blue." "Ah." Jinrou started to run again. "That makes sense as to why you can see things and THAT'S NOT COMPLETELY BLIND!" He shouted once more.

"Maybe I'm lying~ Fufufu. Maybe i just look one second into the future so i can always see where im going!" She giggled a little. "Chakra vision sounds more plausible..." He let out a deep sigh. "I wanted to help people... I wanted to make a difference in the world... Instead, I'm stuck with this mean girl that keeps lying to me..." He groaned, Jinrou hated liars about everything else... And this girl just kept the lies coming....


----------



## Olivia (Nov 28, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Dawn
__________________________

My vow was the only thing carrying me forward, as the men continued to feed me whatever leftovers they held. It hadn't even been a full twelve hours yet, but I knew I'd have to act soon. If I waited any longer then I'd just get weaker and wouldn't be able to rebel against them. The only problem was, how was I going to get out of here?

I've tried bending the metal bars, but I'm not quite strong enough to do that yet. I wonder if I'd be able to escape by making myself angry enough to turn into a wolf, but I knew that's what they wanted - and besides, I vowed to kill them as a human. So that's what I would do. 

It also didn't help that they slept in shifts, they never kept an eye off of me. I figured it would take some trickery to get his attention off of me - that was until I noticed that the man keeping watch had a very key item on his body - more specifically, the set of keys to let me out. All I had to do was draw his attention and take the keys off of him. Picking up a few loose pebbles I chucked them at the man - who only ignored me with a mild annoyance.

I knew I would have to continue if i wanted my freedom, so I picked up a few more pebbles and threw them at him again, harder this time. From his facial expression I could tell he was trying to keep his temper down but I knew it was reaching a boiling point. This time I took a few loose rocks and chucked those at his face, and the edge of them caused a few cuts on his forehead. I knew that would be the tipping point as he pushed himself off the log he had been sitting on and stormed his way to my cage side. Gripping me by the collar of my leather jacket he quietly screamed:

"Just sit the fuck down bitch and wait, we'll be done with you soon enough."

I knew this close proximity was the best chance I could hope for. I formed a chakra arrow in my hand and brought it up with great ferocity, from under his chin up through his head. Quickly his grip on my had loosened as his body started to fall into a slump - but releasing the chakra arrow I had quickly reached down to the side of his belt where the keys had been attached, ripping them off and securing them in my palm.

Strangely enough none of the other men had woken up - and I had to be grateful that this guy didn't speak louder. He probably didn't want to wake them up or something, but that ended up being good for me. Unlocking the lock from the inside, I pushed the door open quietly while making my way towards the men. I normally would have just run away, but one of them held my bow - that and I wouldn't want these men to get a hold of anyone else. Quietly, I made my way through each man, shaking each persons head while covering their mouths - and then stabbing them through their eye socket. Why wake them? They didn't deserve the peaceful nature of drifting off from sleep into death. Besides, I wanted them to know it was I who killed them.

Of course it had been the final man who I killed who had my bow, but with it back in my possession I felt comfortable again. The only problem I had with this whole thing was that it felt almost too easy - in two different senses. First, I had gone through those men too quickly. For men who captured me and knocked me out I had figured some of them would have woken up and challenged me, but none of them had. That, and it was too easy for me to take these men's lives. I had vowed to stay away from people so my primal instincts wouldn't kick in and kill - but now I'm even doing it as a human...and I don't feel anything. Maybe...maybe I'm not as human as I thought I had been.

Regardless I couldn't dwell on that. These people, these monsters, caused great destruction in that poor town and had kidnapped me, they deserved this. That's right, maybe I'm just. I'm sure I would feel bad if I killed a normal bystander, that's why I took that man to the hospital - but monsters like this deserve no sympathy. Yes...that's why I'm not disgusted with myself, it's just something that had to be done.

Releasing a sigh, I finally decided it was fine that these terrorists were finally out of this world. Making my way out of the caves entrance I had noticed that the moon was far out into the nights sky. It was strangely clear for a night in the Iron Country, with not a cloud in sight. That was when I had noticed it wasn't so clear - there was a strange dark figure standing in front of me, almost like he were shrouded in darkness despite being drenched in moonlight. I could only feel an ominous presence radiate from him from where he stood.

"I see you've put an end to those foolish men I had hired. It's not their fault though the hospital blew up - it was simply equivalent exchange."

My teeth grit - so he was in charge of this whole thing? Who the fuck did he think he was ordering men to go blow up some place for no fucking reason? Just hearing this mans voice made my blood boil to the point where I leaped at him.

"Who the FUCK do you think you are to take innocent lives like that?!"

After crashing into the dark figure it simply evaporated like smoke, causing me to crash into the snowy floor. Looking up I had seen there was no trace of the man - but I could hear a voice, almost like it was ringing in my head. 

"Head north for two miles, there you will find a Furueru Shrine. We may talk more properly there."

His voice stopped echoing, but I could still feel his presence, and it felt...disgusting. I grit my teeth in anticipation and annoyance - I could just go on my way and travel down my own path of life, but could I live with myself if a scumbag like that was still on the loose? No, I needed to finish what I started, even if it was disastrous to me. I let out a sigh as I decided I knew my next destination, and started heading north. ​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 28, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace
_"I Hate Workouts"_


_"You....."_

Kentarou looked back at the boy speaking nonesense behind him. _"You're really bringing this shit up at a time like this?"_ he stared vehemently into the eyes of the white-haired punk that seemed to have other things in mind. They had once again found themselves on the opposite sides of the fence. The young teacher clenched his teeth at the nerve of Ace who understood nothing and yet dared to say whatever he wanted. 

His hand took the simple yet dangerous form of fist. The symbol of violence had been signaled. From Kentarou's perspective, this kind of guy definitely needed a fist planted firmly square between his arrogant eyes. But before he could do that, the average boy spoke, _".....I don't know whatever it is that cooked up in that little head of yours but give it a rest. I got more important things to deal with,"_. Kentarou was obviously not fond that Ace brought up such a discussion, but he knew he'd only make things worse if he continued on with it.

So the teen would have to let this shaky temporary partnership settle for a bit, while being satisfied over the fact that it was temporary. Leaving that behind, Kentarou opened up the door in front of them. It was dark, but on closer inspection, there was a stairway with candles lit along the sides of the walls._ "Well there was certainly someone down here alright,"_ after making that comment, the boy careful walked along down the creaky wooden steps while resting his hand against the wooden wall structure beside him.

_"I'd say, 'watch your step,' but if you tripped and fell, I don't think I'd be that worried,"_ Kentarou made that remark to the boy that was following behind him. Seeing that their tour down to the unknown depths was taking a while, he decided to bring up some conversation,_ "Oh yeah, why are you even in this village anyways? You don't look like you're here on a mission,"_. After waiting for a bit, he spoke once again, _"As for me, I'm just here to take my students on a field trip that they pestered me about,....until you know what happened..."_

It may have seemed like careless chatter at first glance, but Kentarou had often made such lax remarks and comments when trying to fight off his nervousness. However, he himself had not even recognized that fact of himself. 

Time passed, and eventually, Kentarou found they had been walking for five minutes. _"He- Hey what the hell! Just how long is this stairway!!!" _he shouted while in the narrow passageway. Though it was abnormal that did not stop them from moving onward....and on ward.......and on ward. Eventually it had felt like an hour passed, _"Who the hell made this thing? This is insane!  It doesn't make any sense!" _Kentarou continued to complain as he felt the weight of time press down on his head.

In order to check how long they had walked, Kentarou pulled out his cellphone and checked the time._ "N-no way....."_ the numbers showed before him left the boy with a blank stare and even more sweat than the hour long walk had given him. From the time they had entered the basement and to the time right now,...not even a minute had passed yet. _"........Hey, Ace,....this is what you shinobi call a genjutsu right?"_

-----


_"Wrong"_

Although Kentarou could not hear it, a voice spoke within the darkness. He was currently in that basement as well, where Ace's and Kentarou's ears and eyes could not reach him. His name was Zazan, and his was the perpetrator behind their predicament,
_
"Do not lower the rank of my ability to that of a simple genjutsu, you wretch. I simply used my power to suppress the sense of time that you both were experiencing. The truth is that that stairway is only about 20 seconds long, however you two have been walking incredibly slow ever since you entered, so that stairway seems extremly long to you both,....hmpf...resolution huh? Well lets see how strong your resolutions are, as a 20 second trip down the stairs will seem like a 20 hour trip down hell,"_ ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
"Yes, I am bringing this up now." Ace said as they walked down the stairwell. "I don't want to drag any dead weight."They feud seemed unrelenting, in fact, Ace just didn't like Kentarou. He couldn't even place his finger on it specifically, but whatever it was, something about his aura just screamed annoying towards Ace. Of course this was contrary to what seemed to be popular belief. If he was a teacher, like he mentioned briefly, then at least one or two of his students must be fond of him. Circumstances just seemed different and maybe in a different context they would've gotten along, but at the moment, this nerd was just boiling his blood. The seconds he said anything out of line, Ace wouldn't regret adorning his face with the mark of his knuckles. 

"You're still talking?" He said at the random jibe Kentarou handed towards him soon, their feet followed and followed to what seemed a large staircase. Ace began to ponder if they were headed straight to the center of the earth. Kentarou, however, began to speak once again. This time he questioned what seemed to be the... most... none confrontational question among the entirety of what they've had up until this point. 

"You're really bringing this shit up at a time like this?" Said Ace, returning to what seemed to be the previous statement Kentarou gave him. "...I don't know whatever it is that cooked up in that little head of yours but give it a rest. I got more important things to deal with." Even if he did this merely to satiate his own desire to piss off Kentarou, as it seemed that this stairwell was endless he'd answer the question. 

"I'm not well." He said, knowing that some quip about the previous statement was about to emerge, he placed a halt into it immediately. It was only fair, to be honest. Even if reluctantly Kentarou told him about the situation and more so, even if Ace didn't believe him entirely, he was able to put aside that ego of his even for a moment to settle what now seemed like a common goal. 

"I'm here because something's gonna kill me if I don't find it soon enough. That's basically it."  He said, tone was relaxed, nonchalant, unworried and subtle. He didn't seem like he was trying to anger Kentarou at this point, just answering a question. However, he wouldn't go into detail. It wasn't a ego thing, it was merely because, honestly. He wouldn't believe him.

Their feet continued the endless stairwell and the same anxiety that built up on Ken, it seemed to have also emerged from Ace as well. A voice thundered on their heads, and it threatened them not of death, but of a purposeless effort. If they were to continue, they would take around an entire day to get towards their destination. 

"So it isn't gen you say... Must be nin." He extended his hands towards Kentarou. Their eyes met, Ken seemed somewhat confused about the situation. And so Ace found himself saying "Give me your hand."  Gabbing his wrist, the world around Ace began to shift, a power emerged from a ripple in creation. Space began to warp immediately as the sight of them both, from it a chain with the head of a snake rocketed from within the ripple. Zooming through the seemingly endless corridor until it met an end.

"Hold on." 

Ace's Ouroboros pulled upon them both, their speed seemed to have increases a thousandfold due to the reaction of this technique, their bodies met what seemed to be the end and their feet landed upon solid earth. Releasing Kentarou he asked "You okay?"


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2015)

Clique 
2.
Hotaru

_?Hotaru did you hear the news?? _​
Hotaru looked up from the magazine she was reading, class was ten minutes away from starting and a little rest and relaxation was good no matter who the person was. Even if it was the awesome and talented Hotaru. People needed rest and sometime to themselves, but as Hotaru looked from her magazines, some good ass spilled tea was good as well. Especially if it was tea she haven?t heard about, Hotaru leaned on her desk as she got ready to take a nice long sip of the tea.

_?Someone committed suicide in the city, and not just anyone, the Support and Aid valedictorian! Shizuku!? _The girl whispered under her breath,_ ?I heard she was pregnant and couldn?t afford an abortion.?_

Hotaru pulled up, this tea was dark, too dark!

*?That?s not what I heard!?* A girl must have overheard them talking over before scouting over to them with her chair,* ?I heard she was kicked off the Support and Aid first responders list, and she grew mad! Throwing herself off the building in Tani.?*

Hotaru frowned for a minute, ?What?s the truth? There a lot of shit happening.?

One of the girls thought for a moment,_ ?I thought this wasn?t real, but apparently most people are getting text from her.?_

The other girl nodded*, ?Yeah that was one of the things that happened in my story, but its most of the people in the Support and Aid field that she worked with.?*

Hotaru shook her head, people could be cruel to send a text posing as a dead girl. That was on some stupid shit. 

?It has to be a joke right??​
_?Yeah the school did have an announcement to say ignore that crap, but that still really cruel. ?_ The girl sighed_, ?Well whatever reason someone committed suicide, and to be honest I don?t know how to feel.?_

?Don?t feel shit, you don?t know her right?? Hotaru asked, they were a part of the general field of ninja studies, so they hoped across the other fields when it came to studying, ?Chick killed herself, I?m not going to cry one thousand tears for someone I don?t know.?

*?Hotaru so cruel!?* One of the girls gasped

?Hotaru is real as fuck?? Hotaru placed her head down as she looked outside of the window, why should she care about someone who committed suicide like some weak ass bitch they were. Life was terrible, but that didn?t mean they had the right to end their life. Hotaru closed her eyes, suicide was stupid, but deep down she understood it. Didn?t mean she agreed with it, every inch of her body fought against it, but she understood it. 

_*?Can Class A Hotaru report to the Head?s Office?? T*_he intercom announced, Hotaru groaned a bit,_* ?Class A Hotaru report to the Head?s Office, again Class A Hotaru report to the Head?s Office.?*_

?Oh for the love of blue god!?​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 28, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Shadows
_________________________

Despite being held captive for about twelve hours or so I was surprisingly agile and energetic. Maybe it was mainly adrenaline keeping me going, but I knew I needed to put an end to this man. Not only for what he has done today, but for everything he's done before and what he could possibly do next. I wouldn't allow those innocent lives to go to waste.

I found the shrine that he was talking about - but I wouldn't necessarily call it a shrine. The building was made out of wood, decaying and rotten, which gave off a foul stench. As well it was surrounded by a lot of treeless leaves, hunched over the building as if they were bowing. I took a deep breath before pushing the ancient door open. A creek breathed from the doorhenge as the slab of wood flew open. A gust of wind flew through my white locks, watching the dark room light up randomly from candles.

Seriously, if this wasn't a spooky scary sign to get the fuck out then I don't know what is, but for some strange reason I stayed put. If this really is the guy behind the attack on that poor town then I can't just let it be - sure I killed the men he hired but all he would do is continue torturing the poor towns people across the Land of Iron. No, I had to put a stop to it now.

"That is quite close enough. Before you decide to rip me to shreds like the animal that you are allow me to introduce myself."

Like a wisp of wind, a shadowy figure appeared before me. More candles inside the shrine began to be lit, allowing me a better look at the man in front of me, until I could see him fully. He was about six feet tall, had shaggy brown hair, pitch black eyes, and an unkempt style to his clothing. However something...something about him looked familiar. Piecing together all of the details my throat swelled.

"Are...are you my father?"

The man's lips curved ever so slightly, almost as if he was mocking me. I knew that the details of my father were very vague, but he seemed to fit the bill perfectly. The longer he waited to answer the more out of control my breathing became, my vision started to turn blurry, and my fists gathered into balls. Before I could take my fury out on him though the man let out a burst of laughter.

"Father? Please! That would be simply preposterous given the fact that I've never had a child in my life - especially not one so rambunctious and distraught as you. No, no."

My wave of anger drained out of me, as I felt my target slowly drift away. Did I ever consider it a possibility that I would run into him here? Was that the reason why I felt so compelled to come here? With that out of the way I now felt almost powerless, like I had no goal or object of conflict. I grit my teeth, no, I couldn't be like this - This man, he's done horrendous things, I couldn't just let him get by.

"Okay...If you're not my father...then what did you want from me...Why did you attack that hospital?"

I didn't honestly expect to have a discussion with this man, but he seemed more like the type of person to try and reason with versus outright violence. Maybe it's because of his skinny structure, but he didn't seem to be able to hurt a fly. I knew differently, but it made me not want to fight him - and I hated it.

"Well...in regards to you, I'd have to say that a segregated memory brought you to my attention. I wanted to see if you were really you. As for why I had attacked the hospital? Well I had ordered the town to not leave the building they had been holed up in at 8 am, and secondly, to not run any appliances that would otherwise draw power. If either of those rules were broken then we'd blow up the building in which broke the rules."

What? Why would someone do this? It almost sounds like a test for no real purpose. It made me angry, it made me want to slaughter this man right here and now for what he did. I hated men like this who acted like they could control everything and everyone, it's sickening. But just like before, my anger washed away as my eyes focused on him, and I became calm.

"Why...why would you do something like that? Why are you terrorizing the Land of Iron?"

I don't know where the curiosity came from or why I felt the need to ask, but the question simply sprung to my mind. The man still cracked a smile but didn't show much emotion of his face otherwise. After a few seconds he turned his back to me, leaving himself wide open to an attack, and made his way to one of the candles.

"We needed the power for - well, I suppose a kid like you doesn't need to know the answer to that. With that said we were done using the power within the hour, afterwords it was just to test how obedient the citizens would be. It's too bad you caused them to die, they would have otherwise lived after a few more hours. Besides...what makes you think this is exclusive to the Land of Iron?"

My anger started to boil up inside of myself again as I took a step forward. I wanted to burst out into a full out assault but the more I stood around him the more powerless I felt. It was not only his overwhelming presence, but I almost felt like I was being constantly drained around him. Regardless I finally found the strength to yell back at him.

"My fault? How the FUCK is it my fault? Just because you're a raving lunatic with a control fetish? Well go fuck yourself and die, trash like you doesn't belong in this world!"

I could feel the air in the room change, as I could audibly hear his teeth click together. All the candles within the dainty room had turned from orange to bright blue, and the man infront of me had vanished without a trace. That was until I felt an intense pain in the back of my head and my face was meeting the cold hard wooden floor.

"Lay there with your face at my feet and think of what you've just said. The next time we meet I will not be so gracious."

The candles in the room quickly blew out and the space was acquainted with darkness once more. I, now, had a new goal. Finding my father could wait - I needed to find this fucker and put an end to him for good. With that new resolve in my heart I pushed myself off the wooden floor and looked towards the exit. I'd find information where ever I could, even if it meant taking odd jobs to take me to locations where I've never traveled. If I were to find him I'd need as much help as I could get. I need to shelve my fear and disdain for humanity and find others that can be helpful. Only then can we stand a chance.

- Introduction: Complete -​


----------



## Kei (Nov 29, 2015)

Clique 
3.
Hotaru​
The Head of Kasu University was different, because no one knew who it was. The only thing they knew about the Head was the summon. Everything else about the head was a mystery, no one knew if it was a male or female, no one knew if they were young or old, but somehow they always got the job done and Kasu University always ran smoothly. Though when it came to certain issues of dealing with students and parents, it kind of got tricky because the Head was never there thus it became the responsibility of someone else?..

That someone else was a little yellow mouse with big red cheeks and a cute button nose.

_?I called you in here today to discuss your actions pika.? _The little yellow mouse explained it?s head hung down low as it shook,_ ?We can?t allow Class A to work above the law, diplomatic immunity or not, pika pii.?_

It was too fucking cute!! Hotaru had a hard time whenever she walked in here, because sometimes she just wanted to steal it away and love it. Hotaru bit the inside her cheek because it really did look distressed when explaining the situation, and it was in a cute suit! The Head was amazing!

?I would like to try to explain to you too Mr. Fluffykins, your students were bullying Hotaru, and despite Hotaru harsh ways of dealing with it, you can?t say she wasn?t justified.? Someone defended Hotaru?s action that was only little bit older than her, but with his dark skin and his snake tattoo that cascaded down his arm showed that he had still had a lot of growing. 

Mr. Fluffykins thought for a moment before looking at the boys that Hotaru had beat earlier, _?Did you do this pika? Did you pick on our student pii??_

​
_?Of course not!? _One of the boys started,_ ?We were walking down the hallway and she just attacked us!?_

_?BULLSHIT FUCKERS! I?LL BEAT YOUR ASS ONCE MORE IF YOU KEEP TALKIN!? _Hotaru barked at them

?Hotaru!? The man with the snake tattoo called out to her, ?Stop!?

_?See she?s a crazy bitch!?_​
_?Pika pii!? _Mr. Fluffykins cheeks began to spark,_ ?I will not have this type of talk in my presences pii!?_

_?Sorry??_ The kids said under their breaths

_?Pii chuuuu.? _Mr. Fluffykins sighed,_ ?Since it?s a bunch of he said she said,  I will glance over this Hotaru chu, but just because you happened to be the student that graduate here, I won?t allow you to walk over the rules, and Mr. Sebastian, I understand that you are the caretaker please take care and discipline them.?_

?I am glad you under, thank you Mr.Fluffykins.? Sebastian bowed

​
Mr.Fluffykins smiled,_ ?Please call me Fluffy, I am not like the Head, I?m more relaxed with my name.?_

?Yes, thank you Fluffy, I will come back with some snacks and we can discuss some stuff concerning the school.?

_?Yes chuu, I will appreciate that, please tell Kyo Minami to come visit pika.?_​
?I will~?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku?..And Hisako??And Yuuko Too!*​

The ability to fly is unique in its enchantment of humanity as a whole. There is an innate desire to ascend thus it stands to reason that the physical manifestation of that desire is so coveted. In all of the Shinobi Union there were research and development teams dedicated to creating vessels that would allow for a great expansion of the Union's borders. That's not to say there has not been individuals blessed with this unique ability, the Third Tsuchikage, Onoki, comes to mind and since then as people innovate and strive for greatness more have followed. None have been as industrious as Kirei 'King' Kazama.

None have had more on their shoulders.​
Flying above the unsuspecting denizens of town where Jintaku's base of operations he was able to see more of the landscape than an eye not aided by doujutsu could. While having all the tools to be a scout King lacked a prerequisite skill in being a scout and that was patience. It had only been a quarter of an hour since his battle with the shinobi on the outskirts of this town, yet instead of basking in awe-inspiring tranquility the clouds offered he found himself ready to blow a gasket. A stress mark formed along his temple, the vein engorged with so much blood it threatened to pop and strike King with an aneurysm.

There was nothing, for all that he could survey he saw not a thing out of the ordinary. The olive skinned swordsman retreated toward the ground dejected. Taking a deep breath the King sought to get ahold of himself. He didn?t think allowing his mind to go blank and his feet to simply move one in front of the other. The alabaster locked scion moved instinctually in the direction of the church. Even though he was on the ground no one else was really there to him, he might as well have been flying as the ground beneath his feet was elevated from the rest of the riff-raff. 

*SMACK​*
There was nothing there but King felt a barrier of sorts. He could hear the muted cries of a feminine complainant, the whiny tones of womanhood accosting his eardrums. Still he glared forward unable to really see the presence of such a nagging force. His look was one of consternation and vexation as he tried to lock in on the presence of the person but they were so inconceivably irrelevant his senses were forcibly blinded and then bam! The entire thing hit King right in the face; his sight was bludgeoned with the image of mediocrity.

?Ick?a normie brushed up against me. She?s loud too; luckily my ability to tune out the cries of the common savage is top notch. Top notch.?  He spoke as if he were in a soundproof bubble; he acted as if he were behind one-way glass. Taking a moment to inspect and scan all of the imperfections of the feminine form before him.

?You need more milk?? ​
King Kazama said it so nonchalantly as if it were ok to pick at a girl?s calcium deficiency as a reason for her inability to have stacks or buns.

?So does that girl.? He used his pinky to pointed over toward a dark haired girl with bewildering violet eyes. She too was lacking in stacks or buns.


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Pillar Island
Part 3












_
The cherry blossom represents the  fragility & 
the beauty of life.  It's a reminder that life is 
almost  overwhelmingly beautiful but that  it
 is also tragically short_
____________________



> *We heard rumors about the princess  being involved with one of the cooking boys. I wouldn’t put the idea of  the two eloping aside. Can you find out who was the boy’s girlfriend  before the princess took a liking to him?
> -Yuuko*


Read the text message Fuyuka had just received from Yuuko. The girl's tongue rolled around in her mouth and she eventually cracked a faint smile, she expected for Yuuko and Juubun to be barely competent, not quite this resourceful. This made Fuyuka happy, but this jovial feeling did not last long in the girl as it was time to return back to business, flinging both doors open, Fuyuka walked into the room.

"So it has come to my attention that Princess Thotiana could have potentially neglected her obligations because of some _dick_," Fuyuka laughed dryly looking at the room's occupants and then the maids, "Do any of you happen to know who swept the lass off her feet, so much so that she would potentially run away with them?"

The room remained silent much to Fuyuka's disgust. The girl groaned. "I'll ask again and please don't lie to me. You guys all worked closely to the princess and I doubt a girl such as herself would have many friends outside of this palace. Trust me, I speak from experience." Fuyuka ended with Himeji in mind. "There has to be at least one of you who knows the princess's tea. Spill it."

The maids began to shuffle uneasily and muttered among themselves. The king who was was sobbing silently with his head down lifted his face and revealed one full of rage. Getting up from his seat, the man seemed to glide across the floor as he confronted the maids to question their loyalty. "My daughter's life is at stake and if one of you don't start talking, I will start by taking your heads. Once I'm done taking your heads, I'll move to those of your family. You heard Ms. Hatekeda, who is my daughter fucking?"

Fuyuka was taken aback by the King's sudden ferocity, but she still grinned smugly and folded her arms. Her answer would surely be coming soon now. The chatter among the maids had settled now and from the very back of the huddle, came forth a small maid girl rolling her hands about each other.

"The princess is in love with a cook boy named Dye'Kwaun." she spoke softly. King Kazetani raised an eyebrow in what appeared to be confusion.

"Isn't he dating Suzume?"

"Yeah was until his dick tasted the Princess's tight pork hole." another maid chimed in. From this comment, the discussion took a nosedive into complete and utter chaos as the Princess's sexcapades came to light. Normally Fuyuka would love to indulge in some scalding tea, but she had to remain professional. While the other maids and the King bickered over whether or not the Princess was a freak in the sheets and allowing anyone but Jesus to have her on her knees, Fuyuka approached another maid who had separated herself from the group by taking a trip to the window.

Fuyuka placed a hand on the woman's shoulder, "So could you tell me more about Suzume, like perhaps where she lives? I'm assuming she isn't here because who would want to continue to work for the person who stole your love? Tell me I'm wrong, I wouldn't try because I'm not."

The woman turned around and faced Fuyuka with pressed lips. "You're right, she isn't here and she probably isn't home either. However I know where you can potentially find her, she always goes _there_ when she's upset."

Fuyuka smiled, "Tell me everything."

At the cafe, Yuuko's fun buzzed. The girl looked down and saw she had received a text from Fuyuka and it read.

 "The maid the cook boy was involved with before
 the princess is named Suzume Nakara. According
 to one of her coworkers, you can find her
 _______ sulking. She's highly unstable 
 so be careful." 
~ Fuyuka Hatekeda

​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku V*

?I admit that I?m kind of fucking disappointed we haven?t ran into the other guy yet. Starting to feel like that maybe I should?ve stayed about and whipped that guy?s ass like a mule,? Hisako confided as both girls approached their destination, catching Yuuko?s attention which had been away for a while, busily worrying about what this mission was starting to really become for her. ?Well,? the dark haired beauty continued. ?Watching you interrogate that guy Yuuko was quite the scene, so I guess that was worth it.?

For a moment, Yuuko stopped walking, not really knowing how to deal with such praise. She had seen it as something necessary at the moment, because finding where Jintaku is and taking him back to his clan is the mission and, as shinobi, they?re supposed to do anything to accomplish that goal. But it wasn?t praiseworthy, the young girl didn?t feel good about herself?she felt mortified. The first guy she strangled hadn?t even given her any answers and had ended up dying because of her. Even if she hadn?t pulled the strings until he gave his last breath, if she had just left him on the ground as all the others, Mashima might?ve not even glanced at him. And more than the second soldier, who looked so ready to lay his life at her feet if that would spare his boss, she had been grateful for Kentarou?s text message, and then her team mate had crushed him against the wall Yuuko had backed him to.

One mission and she already had two lives in her hands.

What were their names? Where did they come from? Did they have families? A wife, kids?waiting for them to come home. What kind of people were they? She wanted to know. She wanted to know everything about them. But at least their faces, she would never forget.

?Hisako-chan, I don?t think?? she was about to share her thoughts with her friend when she heard the small sound of two people colliding and looked up from her feet in surprise, all her previous thoughts fading to the background, where they would stay until she could face them again. Yuuko listened to the other girl complain and took a step forward to check if she was okay. Of course she was, Hisako wouldn?t get hurt from something like that.

If her team mate seemed rather pissed off though, the man she had collided with looked?disgusted. Like Tora had that one time she had accidentally stepped barefooted on cow poop when they had been helping around Setsuko?s farm. Such attitude ruined him though, he looked almost regal to the young girl?s eyes and she even found herself blushing a little. Not his appearance by itself, rather?the way he held himself. Shoulders back, gaze fixed ahead as if nothing below his level was worth noticing.

It seemed like, to this guy, nothing truly was. He spoke as if they were nothing more than bugs, ignorant and unnecessary. Yuuko grimaced as she looked down at her shoes, tugging at the hem of her sweater. He made her feel worthless, if she were to look at herself reflected in his eyes she?d see nothing but trash. And isn?t that exactly what she is? Someone who claimed she wanted to become a kunoichi but can?t deal with the idea that she had hurt people, someone who?s only recently began to be sent on higher ranked missions when she had graduated so long ago, someone who easily let others boss her around?

Yuuko quietly moved to stand a little behind her friend, her hands linking around one of her arms as she bit the inside of her cheek.

?You need milk?? The white haired boy declared out of the blue as his eyes swept over Hisako?s body and then shifted to Yuuko?s and he commented she needed it too. The girl froze in place, her hands tightening around Hisako?s arm as she felt something she had hoped she?d never have to feel ever in her life again.

Pure fear. The kind that had her knees give in a little and cold sweat run down her back.

The eccentricity of what he said apart, Yuuko tried to shrink where she stood. This was someone whose attention she did not want to get. She knew like the gazelle knows when the leopard is hiding in the shadows. It?s as if the air itself grows thick with the warning of death, everything outside and inside her screaming ?run? but her feet are glued to the ground. She wouldn?t outrun him, she can only hope the moment passes and, after his judging eyes finish running down her body, he won?t give her a second thought.

Yuuko looked at Hisako, tugging her arm slightly.

_Don?t do anything. Let him think we?re not worth his time and move on. Screw the mission, let?s grab Kentarou and run.

Hisako-chan. _​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 1, 2015)

Shou Mashima...













​
_"I don't normally do this... I don't normally have to. I've been pushed you see... Pushed to do things I don't normally do. I've always been a bit off my rocker I suppose. I've been forced to do things I didn't want to do from a very young age. I've always been like this I guess, Always trying to cope with what happened to me... That's why I have this knife right now... I know it's scary, I know it can be rough... But I just, I need to vent. I need to release the stress building up inside me. 

See, there is a demon inside my soul. He thirsts for something I can't always give him. He wants to lash out at the world and spill blood. This demon, he wants to drink it up, the fresh crimson liquid that spills out from his victims. I try to keep him calm, But he creeps up inside and lashes out when I get angry... And see, I'm very angry right now. I've been through a lot today. I've been stabbed, shot, exploded, electrocuted, and mocked to name a few. So this anger has grown inside me. 

I see red. I see red right now, Such a deep dark crimson that I can't even fully comprehend the true horror of what it is i see. You understand? You get me? I can't help it... I can't stop it. I can't control myself. I'm so fucking pissed off right now that the very thought or driving this knife through your fucking skull and into the wall behind you brings me so much pleasure and joy that resisting it is ACTUALLY PISSING ME OFF MORE! 

But! But But But! I am keeping myself calm you see? You understand? You get me? I'm keeping myself calm. Because you reacted. Because you showed concern when I mentioned HIS name and well. That's good. That's good you showed concern because it tells me you know who it is i am talking about... See, I don't like to do this. I like to view myself as the black jester, The guy who makes the jokes and is always good for a laugh. 

Like, Tell me if you've heard this one. A Shinobi goes on a mission to capture his cousin, on the way he gets the shit beat out of him and has to take a mess load of painkillers that start fucking with his head, now on his  painkiller high he runs into a lovely family and he asks the family, Hey you seen Jintaku!? And the family responds with, "Run Sweety!!! He's after him too!" Now, how does the punchline end?"_

Shou slowly raised up a sharp kitchen knife to his eyes, In the reflection of the blade is a young man and woman, with a little girl beside them. "Does the joke end, So the ninja slaughters them all and say "Wellp! It's lookin dead around here!" Or does it end with, And they all lived happily ever after." The red haired ninja stabs the knife into the wooden counter-top he was sitting on. "Your choice. I'd make the smart one..." 

The man looked at his family... and with concern in his eyes he spoke. "He's... In the old church basement... North of town. So please!" His eyes began to water as he looked at Shou. "Don't hurt us!" "Phew." Shou leaped off the counter and picked up his sword. "Ya know what, I wont! It's cool with me man! You guys enjoy dinner alright? Maybe you can invent me over for the holidays! After all this kitchen is to die for!" He smiled at them as he began to walk away. "Also~ If you lied to me i'll be back to slaughter all of you~!" He stopped before he walked out the door. "Oh... one last thing, Happy early Christmas!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 1, 2015)

A moment of peace- Jinrou 
​
The piggy and his rider came across a decent little hamlet with a number of farms surrounding it. "Ooooh! The smell is getting closer! Its so good piggy!" Drool began to pour from the young priestess' mouth. "Hey... Can you please not drool on me? This is gross..." Jinrou let out a large sigh, this mission was just getting worse and worse. "TO THE TOWN PIGGY! I HUNGER!" After a short while, the two made it into the city. 

"Can i put you down now?" The young gennin questioned, quite tired of holding her up. "Yes good sir piggy. You may place me upon the ground." He shook his head as he put her down. "Now then! Feed me Sir.Piggy!" "I'm not a piggy!" "You are my piggy. Or... Do you want me to cwy again..." The young girl turned around, tears welling up in her eyes. "Ugh. Fine." He groaned, heading over to the source of the delicious smell. 

"Oooh! Oooh! What's this!?" Kiyoko asked the cook, "Ah! This is my hole in the wall! Hahaha! Get it! Cause, It's in the wall!" Though this was true, it was a typical mom and pop styled outdoor dining  restaurant, just enough seats to have a few customers at a time, a counter to eat at and the remainder of the small building was used for storage and cooking. "Oooh! Whatcha making!?" Kiyoko's eyes shined brightly as her mouth began to water. 

"Yeah i'm kind of curious too old man!" Jirou couldn't lie, the smell of these delicious treats were making his mouth salivate like a waterfall and his stomach grumble like a 4.5 earthquake. "Hahaha! Well! I'm glad you two seem to like the smell so much!" The man behind the counter laughed, his pot belly jiggling a bit. "I make buns here! Baked! Grilled! Steamed! Boiled! Whatever you can imagine, if you can wrap it in dough and cook it in some means I'll do it!" 

"Ooh! OOh! I want baked chicken buns!" Kiyoko turned to Jinrou, "You know... In one future~ You buy me these and it leads to me falling for you~" Jinrou sighed, "Yeah and i saw a future where we split ways and I never see you again." He reached into his pocket, "Look, I must have the gift too!" The cook chuckled again, "Hahaha! So good to see young couples these days!" "WE'RE NOT A COUPLE!" Jinrou leaped back and pointed at the priestess. "I'm just guarding her for a mission! I'm a ninja of konoha! Konoha!" 

The man chuckled again, "Yes, yes! Of course sorry!" He then turned around to his oven. "Wellp! If you're from Konoha I can ahead and let you two have a free sample then huh?" "Oh... You'd do that for us old man?" Jinrou blinked. "Yeah it's no problem! But just one! I gotta pay for my wife's shopping habit you know! Fahahaha!" "Hehe! Thanks old man!" Jinrou sat down as the chef pulled out two freshly baked buns. 

"Yaaay~" Kiyoko slapped her hands together. "Thanks for the foood~~~" NOM! She took a bite of the bun. "Ohm muh gawd." Her eyes began to sparkle brightly. "If dif heben?" "If guhtha beh!" Jinrou responded, his mouth completely stuffed with the fresh bun. "Ah... well... Glad to see you like them! And glad to see such healthy appetites in youngsters these days! Hahahaha!" "TWENTY MORE PLEASE!" Jinrou shouts, slapping a pile of money on the table. "EH!? FOR REAL!?" "Three more please!" Kiyoko shouts, slapping a much smaller stack on the table. "That's... more real... and possible..."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 1, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko V*

“I need milk? The hell?” 

Mariella faced scrunched up in puzzlement as to what exactly this random brick wall of a person was muttering about. And this look he was giving her, haughty would be an understatement to describe it. A bit of discomposure and strong aversion as she felt his eyes sweep over her body. The creep factor must have dialed to one-hundred, a bit too much for her female companion, who locked an arms with her while he admitted that Yuuko needed ‘milk’ just like she did. It was then that it hit, a bit slow on that uptake though she managed to figure out exactly what he was referring. 

“*OOOOOH*. You must be talking about these.” In not so lady like fashion the girl with midnight locks began groping herself in the bosom area, much to Yuuko’s shock. “These things are still just girls, so if you’re looking for some type of thrill here you deviant then I don’t have a damn thing for you. Oh, but you can check this out.” 

Rolling up the sleeve on her blue jacket Mariella flexed her arm in all its glory. Chiseled biceps and deltoids throbbed in her display of the muscle mass she had built up in her arm. “You may be wondering _‘why waste time showing me this’_, it’s quite obvious the reason. This is just one of two appendages I shall use to break your fucking jaw sicko.” A clarity of excitement was in her voice upon that verbal threat as her arm fell back to her side. 

“Your balls are pretty brass, yet your ass is finna be grass for disrespecting me in such a way.” As subtle as she could manage Yuuko tugged Mariella’s arm. Pleading to her with no words for just the both of them to walk away, she wanted to get away, far away, from this man as quickly as possible. A stark contrast to incredibly hot headed female she wanted to stop as well as a futile effort on her part. In this growing tension, the start of what Mariella hoped would be the throw down she was waiting for, there was something she took an eye to. 

During her observation of his features. The tan skin, silver hair, sturdy build, and a face that looked to be able to take a few punches. What stood out the most of this man of exotic appeal were his clothing. 

“Answer me this before you get whacked. Those clothes….are you perhaps a man of faith?”



​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 1, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess*

Yuuko paid close attention when the usually quiet boy suddenly spoke his thoughts out loud. He obviously had some difficulties socializing and she didn?t want to discourage such an attitude but, in the end, she still shook her head negatively when he was done speaking. ?The Rogue Knights are not the root of the problem,? she explained quietly as they walked away from the caf? with the rowdy waitress. ?The princess herself is. It would be different if she had actually been kidnapped but she ran away of her own volition. Fuyuka-san explained before, remember?? She asked, raising her index finger and poking him on the cheek for fun. ?Getting the princess back is our primary goal and we must act quickly too.?

?Going after the knights would be a waste of time?unless they already have the princess,? Yuuko frowned slightly as she thought about that possibility. ?But I believe Fuyuka-san would have already discovered and informed us if that were to be the case,? the girl added, shrugging. ?Besides, I?d rather avoid fighting if I have that choice.?












?Oh, that?s my phone,? she laughed a little as she pulled out said object and read the newly arrived message.



> *The maid the cook boy was involved with before the princess is named Suzume Nakara. According to one of her coworkers you can find her near the old watermill sulking. She?s highly unstable to be careful. ~ Fuyuka Hatekeda*​



?As expected of Fuyuka-san, cool and reliable!? Yuuko cheered as she showed her team mate the message and set to ask the people around her where she could find the location mentioned in the message. Once someone pointed them the right way, it wasn?t hard to find the average looking girl in a long dark blue dress, bawling her eyes out near the old building, her back to them as she appeared to hold something. The kunoichi looked at her with apprehension and some pity, hoping she would never have to go through the same?and if she did, that she could at least act with a little bit more grace.

?He promised?? the girl whimpered as they approached her slowly from behind. ?He promised??

?Excuse me, Suzume-san?? Yuuko spoke up, exchanging a look of awkwardness with Juubun. ?We?re here to ask about your previous boyfriend??

*?He is still my fianc?!?* The girl screeched out, emphasizing the last word. ??he p-promised??

?Right?? Yuuko smiled awkwardly, scratching the back of her neck. ?Listen, this is important. We need to know where he and the princess went,? she explained kindly but sternly, trying to channel her grandmother?s character into her words. Grandma had always successfully snapped her out of a tantrum every time like this, yet it didn?t seem to work as well on Suzume. The girl did cease her overbearing crying but instead focused her eyes on Yuuko, making the kunoichi take a nervous step back. ?The king is angry, you know?? She quickly made up a lie on the spot. It could be true for all she knew?but she didn?t. ?He?ll probably lock up the princess and you?ll have your man all to yourself again.?

Suzume whimpered again but she seemed to be considered and, finally, raised her arm and pointed towards east. ?Somewhere in that direction there?s a cave, I heard him muttering about it as one of their possible future l-l-l-ov-v-v-v-ve n-ne?? She started bawling again. Yuuko sighed but nodded her thanks before turning around to lead Juubun away, not noticing the thoughtful expression on the boys face.

Leaving the girl behind, they crossed into the forest and set to locate said caves, moving much faster now that they actually had a clear destination. There was, indeed, a cave, although somewhat hidden by vegetation. ?Yuuko,? Juubun called the kunoichi but she didn?t pay him much attention, wondering whether she really should or not look inside. Usually, if something?s hidden it?s supposed to stay that way?right?

?You don?t think it?s dangerous do you..?? She asked even though she was just thinking aloud more than anything. With the quick gesture, keen to how one would rip off a band aid, she parted the vegetation and looked inside, growing slightly green at the sight that greeted her from within.

Inside the cave was the dead body of a man, not much older than twenty five, who had been brutally mutilated. ?Yuuko,? Juubun called again. ?There are people approaching. More than five.?

The young genin tried to swallow but found it hard when her mouth was so dry. ?Sorry Juubun-san, I think I lead us right into a trap.?​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 1, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Ninjutsu Training part 2_

?Wow, is ?okay? all you?re going to say?? Furi said slightly disappointed as she pulled a whistle out of her pocket. ?This is my first time training somebody; a little more excitement would be appreciated.?

?Woo.? Juubun said in his monotone voice. 

?You know, I?m a little tempted to change this into taijutsu training so I can punch you in the face.?

?I tried.? Was all Juubun could say in his defense. 

Furi blew on her whistle loudly, which caused Juubun to stagger backwards and flinch. ?That?s better.?

The green haired shinobi frowned. ?Not nice.?

?I know, I know. I?m sorry. So it isn?t just shouting that makes you uncomfortable, its loud noises in general.? Furi stared into Juubun?s eyes, analyzing him. ?Why do loud noises make you uncomfortable? ? You don?t have to answer that. Sorry. This is ninjutsu training time, not tragic backstory time. Let?s begin.? Furi almost blew on her whistle again, but stopped herself. ?I guess I won?t be needing this.? She put the whistle back in her pocket. 

?Can we start now?? Juubun asked dryly. 

?Of course. Now, first things first. Flex your chakra.?

?Flex??

?You know? Surge it.? Suddenly Juubun sensed as Furi?s chakra outpoured throughout her body. Her wet hair floated slightly upwards and there was a subtle change of pressure in the air. To be honest it was quite underwhelming to the eye, but to a sensitive chakra sensor like Juubun he couldn?t help but to tense up. Furi had quite a lot of chakra for a genin, but it wasn?t a ridiculous amount. Suddenly the pressure dropped as Furi relaxed. ?Your turn.? She smiled. 

Juubun inhaled and exhaled, and then suddenly he focused on all the chakra and made it rush through him. Besides his hair twitching a bit, there wasn?t much change. ?Like that??

?Yes.? Furi nodded and then suddenly a smirk crept upon her face. ?Pretty mediocre for a genin.? She criticized. Juubun got the feeling that she enjoyed being better than him. ?Okay, okay. Now that I know what I?m working with the real training begins. Juu Juu, tell me all the ninjutsu you know.?

?The basics; transformation technique, clone technique, substitution technique, and the body flicker.? 

?That?s it.? Furi threw her hands up in the air exasperated, obviously trying to suppress a shout. ?Boy, you do need me. I?ll be sure to teach you something later in the future. As of right now, practice makes perfect.? The blue haired Kunoichi crossed her arms and a serious expression filled her face. ?For the next hour you?re going to repeatedly use those techniques until your chakra is exhausted. Got it??

?Yes.? Was all Juubun could really say. He had accepted her offer of training, and wasn?t one to question orders. 

?Begin.? 

Juubun began weaving hand seals to use the clone technique. This was going to be a long hour.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 1, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma *
_Pillar Island_

Juubun didn’t exactly agree with Yuuko’s reasoning for shooting down his response. Their mission wasn’t just to find the princess; it was to find the princess before the Rogue Knights do. Slaughtering the Rogue Knights would completely eliminate the possibility of the princess being captured. Regardless, Juubun wasn’t one to make orders, he preferred taking orders. He’d follow Yuuko’s command for the time being. 

After an obnoxious noise, the duo had a new lead. Apparently the man that the princess fell in love with broke a maid’s heart. Once again it would be wise to let the Cloud Kunoichi lead. Juubun lacked her social skills when it came to extracting information. Furthermore, if Yuuko’s methods ever proved ineffective, the two of them could always fall back on torture.  Juubun has never tortured anybody, nor could he imagine enjoying it, but one of the rules of being a Shinobi was to always put morals aside. 

Luckily, it would seem that torture would not be necessary. Yuuko knew exactly the words to say to get information out of the maid. Contrary to Juubun’s blank expression, he did feel bad for the maid. Furthermore he was slightly bothered by what Yuuko had said. Sure, it may have been solely to get the maid cooperate, but he didn’t like how she suggested that she’d have the man all to herself. This man had cheated on her. That was unforgivable. Maybe Fūma Shinobi was bothered because this hit too close to home. 

Once again, Juubun followed Yuuko silently staying a few meters behind her.  When the two of them finally neared the cave he immediately began to look out for any chakra in the area. To his surprise he didn’t sense any chakra in the cave, meaning there wasn’t anybody inside. When Juubun called Yuuko’s name to inform her of this, she simply ignored him. It probably wasn’t intentional on her part, she was most likely too caught up in the moment. 

All of a sudden there was a new whole concern all together.  Juubun could sense chakra signatures approaching quickly. He couldn’t get an exact number, there were many signatures, but he could tell some of them weren’t human. This time it was Juubun who ignored Yuuko when she asked if the cave was dangerous, he couldn’t reply because he was focusing all his attention on the chakra signatures. It wasn’t until Yuuko had checked the cave that he got a general sense of what was coming. There were many chakra signatures, but half of them weren’t human.  If he was counting only human’s, he’d say there were somewhere between a five and ten range. After he got his estimate, he quickly informed Yuuko.

“Sorry Juubun-san, I think I lead us right into a trap.”

“It’s fine.” Abruptly eight knights each riding a horse swarmed the area. Six of them looked like your typical knights, but the two in the far back were different. They had fancier armor and fancier weapons. Juubun also sensed the two knights in the back had significantly more chakra than the other six knights. In fact, their chakra rivaled the chakra of a Shinobi’s. The green haired shinobi should’ve figured, after all it wasn’t just Shinobi and Samurai who could mold chakra. 

All the men in union got off their mount, and the six in the front all in union readied their weapons. Two carried long swords, another two carried battle axes, and the remaining two carried a bow and had a quiver of arrows in the back. They were all in full armor. As for the two in the back, one had a long sword and a shield, while the other had a bow that looked way finer than the bows that the scrubs in the front carried. Unlike the six scrubs the two in the back didn’t wear helmets. Ironically the sword and shield wielder looked feminine while the archer looked gruff. 

The knight in the back with the shield spoke. “So you two are the ones the king has hired. Hmm, you two don’t look the part.” Four of the knights in the front pointed their swords forward, while the two archers notched an arrow. 

The archer in the back chuckled. “Word spreads fast in the kingdom, and we have eyes and ears everywhere. Does the king really think a couple of kids can manage to take the princess from the Rogue Knights? His daughter won’t be taken from us so easily, Sato Gongu will rise tomorrow.”

“Fumeiyo, stop you’re babbling. You speak too much, let’s kill them already. Their execution begins now.” The four knights in the front charged forward, while the two archers began to slowly build distance between them and their targets.

“Alright, Gimu.” Fumeiyo said half disappointed that his monologue was interrupted.  

“Yuuko.” Juubun said as he threw off his backpack and immediately pulled on the two Fūma shuriken on his back causing the rope to come undone. “Leave one alive.” As soon as the last words parted his mouth the green haired shinobi charged forward, jumping over the four charging knights to attack the stronger knights in the back.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2015)

Christmas With The Mashima- Part 1​

Hiroki, Koji, and Rei, these were Shou's tree siblings. Hiroki, the strong elder brother that was the first to have to deal with their parents training. Rei, Shou's elder sister who always felt worry for her younger brother and the path he was going down. Koji, the young child that barely got to know his parents before they went away for good. It was rare for the family to be together anymore, Rei stayed at home for the longest time to care for Koji as he grew up. Hiroki was always busy with trying to earn enough money to support his brothers and sister... and Shou... He just moved around as he pleased. 

But there was one time when the family was always together, one holiday that they would make sure they'd always take part in. "CHRISTMAS!" Shou Shouted, "It's five days till the big day mother fuckers!" Shou kicked open one of the doors in his home. "KOJI GET YOUR ASS UP ITS ALMOST CHRISTMAS!" "UGh... You do this every year..." Koji rubbed his eyes as he sat up in bed. "Hell yeah! I fucking love Christmas!" Shou stood at his door, wearing a little santa hat and red outfit. "NOW MOVE IT! WE GOT SHIT TO DO!" 

Shou dashed out of the doorway leaving Koji to sit there alone. "Man... do we have to do this every year...?" He grumbled, slowly getting out of bed and getting dressed. "He's a psycho that threatens our lives every damn day, but come Christmas he's like a freakin over-bearing mother." BAM! "REI!" "I KNOW!" Rei screamed, throwing a pillow at her younger brother. "KNOCK BEFORE COMING INTO A LADIES ROOM SHOU!!!" The pillow crashed into the young gennins face and fell to the floor. "Oi. Sis. I ain't like that." Shou blinked. 

"I Don't have a sis complex." "THAT'S NOT THE POINT!!" Rei screamed again, "Now get dressed! We have shit to do!" Shou dashed off again in his little Santa outfit. BAM! "Don't even fucking say it." Hiroki was already placing a shirt on. The elder brother had very similar looks to Shou, though he was more muscled than toned. "Ah! Good to see you're awake big bro!" Shou grinned, "Now then! I've prepared an Itinerary for today." He put on a pair of glasses and pulled out a notepad. "Please meet downstairs will yah?"  "Yeah... Yeah... the usual." His brother sighed and waved Shou off. "YAY!" Once more the crimson psychopath ran off.

"Mornin." Hiroki called out to his other two siblings. "Hey." Koji responded, "Morning." Rei called back. "Did you do what I asked Koji?" The elder brother questioned, "Yeah, I got rid of everything. Donated it to a few of the local orphanages." Rei sighed, "Do you really think it will stop him?" "I don't know..." Horki shook his head as he looked at the floor. "I can only hope."

Then from downstairs, "GRAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" The shout that echoed through the house. "WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY DECORATIONS!?" Shou dashed upstairs, sword in hand. "I'll fuckin end yah... Who the fuck did it?" His eyes had gone wild dashing from one sibling to the next. "S...Shit..." Hiroki took a step back. "Uh... S...Shou!" Rei smiled a concerned smile, "Uh... Maybe we can... Not decorate this year?" She laughed nervously. BAM!!! Shou's fist crashed into the wall, sending radial cracks out of the impact zone. 

"It's cool! We'll just buy more!" He turned around and placed the sword on his back. "Hehehe, I've been meaning to replace the old stuff for a while now anyway~" The three siblings stood there with sweat dripping down the back of their head. "He's really lost it this time..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*MEMORIES OF A TIME*​
"Did you really need to _paralyze_ the girl, Renji?" An exasperated sigh. 

"Yes," came the taciturn response.

Yukino woke up to the sound of conversation, a burning headache pulsing in her skull and numbness in her body. She opened her eyes, but found her vision blurred by a milky haze of white. All she could make out was the dark silhouette of her instructor standing beside her. "Renji-sensei?" she muttered.

"Don't move," the other voice snapped. Through the disorientating ringing in her ear, Yukino identified the voice as Haruno: Renji's non-romantic other half who helped him create the antidotes to his poisons. "This _idiot_ here used his black gecko poison on you so none of your muscles will work properly for the next twenty four hours. Even _with_ the antidote."

The puppeteer gave what looked to be a shrug. "If she was good enough, she would have been able to dodge the attack. It was a simple trap." Yukino felt her face burn a little in embarrassment. 

"She's barely thirteen, Renji! You can't be forcing your ridiculous standards on a girl who's barely a genin."

"She's _already_ thirteen, you mean. If her family didn't think she were capable, they wouldn't have sent her here," Renji answered, his voice stern. 

"That doesn't mean you need to be using lethal poison on the poor girl while training." Haruno sighed again. "Yukino-chan, open your mouth a little."

She did as she was told, then felt a strange liquid being poured down her throat. It was hot; burning, even, but oddly soothing. Slowly, the kunoichi felt sensation return to her muscles; she could feel the fabric of the blanket covering her now, the wetness of sweat dripping down her face. The rest of her body, however, still refused to move. 

"She was sent here to be trained, not babysat."

"Bu-"

"Haruno-san..." Yukino spoke, her voice barely audible. Her throat felt dry?a result of dehydration, no doubt. "It was my fault I fell for the trap, Renji-san is right." She tried to tilt her head towards the puppet master, but it ended up being more of a falling motion, as her neck failed to stabilise the movement of the head. "With that in mind, could we try again tomorrow? I think I know how to deal with it now."

Renji nodded. "6 AM. Sharp." And then he left, leaving the medic to sigh once more. 

"You're both insane..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2015)

Clique 
4.
Hotaru​
?Why can?t you act more lady like?? Sebastian placed a knuckle on each temple on Hotaru head before rubbing it into her skin furiously. ?Huh, why can?t you be cuter damn? Shit Hotaru, are you sure you are even a girl? I swear you took a wrong direction somewhere??

?Ow! Sebastian stop!? Hotaru struggled to get from his grip but each time she moved even an inch Sebastian was digging his knuckles even deeper, ?Ow! Ow! Stop! Sebastian!?

?Say you are sorry damn it! Say you won?t do it again!? Sebastian yelled, it would be a weird scene if Hotaru wasn?t use to getting in trouble, but this was a nearly weekly occurrence since she came to Ame. 

_?Hey Sebastian~?_ One of the female students called out to him, Sebastian stopped what he was doing and waved at the older students.

?Yo~? He responded back

Hotaru frowned at Sebastian smile and the girls giggling at him. This was her care taker when Kyo wasn?t around. Sebastian Emiya, a flirt and an idiot, somehow girls found that attractive, Hotaru didn?t understand it, but she wouldn?t front and said she never took some of her game from him. Though she did it better because she did her own little thing. 

?Are you going to stop being a creep??​
Sebastian turned sharply at her, ?Are you going to stop being a piece of shit??

?Yo, you wanna go asshole?!? Hotaru growled at him

Sebastian slammed his forehead on hers, ?Oi, where the hell you got that mouth from? Haven?t someone told you to respect your elders??

?You are only freaking 5 years older than me! I can beat you ass!?​
Sebastian grabbed her cheeks and began to pull them, ?I?m still older than you!?

They stared into each other?s eyes for a minute, before snickering! Sebastian wrapped his arms around her and she did him. They rocked each other side to side before Sebastian picked Hotaru up and swung her around. Hotaru couldn?t help but laugh at how fast he was swinging her, the smell of a cigarette brand that she knew so well, and expensive cologne despite the bum appearance Sebastian always rocked. 

?Who is my little badass!? Sebastian laughed before putting her down and rubbing her head, ?Who is??

Hotaru smiled brightly, ?I am!?

?Damn straight!? Sebastian rubbed her head, ?God, I missed you! Look at you growing big and tall! It feel like it?s been months!?

?It?s been a couple weeks!?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
_Where are you?_​
Hotaru texted on her phone at lighting speed before sending it. Once the little bubble said sent she waited for a reply that she knew would take years. He still haven?t gotten use to texting? She placed her back against the wall of the subway station exit. The morning sun brought early morning commuters, people rushing to work going to place all in a rush to get there in time, or just get there. Hotaru looked at the time on her phone.

?Oi, where the hell is he?? Hotaru cursed as she folded her arms, the girl looked like an impatient lover stomping her feet on the ground as she looked over the crowd. Her white hair done up in the pony tail contrasted her dark skin. Her dark skin stood out with the short red sleeve dress shirt and brown capris. 

She had to be somewhere too, but she was waiting for someone. Someone that she had to fight to get on this mission with her, but too bad that he was late. 

_?You want him to join you?? _She remembered the voice of uncertainty that Kyo dealt with her question, _?Absolutely not, this is a mission for Class A and Class A only.?_

_?Please!? _She remembered begging over the phone,_ ?It?s like hitting two birds with one stone, you get information on Mao, and the mission will be dealt with, plus I?ll have a bit of fun. Everyone in Class A is busy on their own thing, so let me have this please! Please Kyo!?_

_?Hotaru?.?_

_?Kyo?.?_

_?Hotaru??_

_?Please?.Kyo?.Da---?_​
_??.Alright?.But I want an automatic report back! No excuse Hotaru!? _Kyo stopped Hotaru before she could say anymore. Hotaru smiled proudly at the thought she knew a way to get something she wanted without even doing anything.

_?Weak?.?_ She had heard Zenas commented over the phone

_?Shut up Zenas!? _Kyo snapped, she heard her laugh a bit before the phone hung up. 

Although now, she was waiting, and the more time that passed, the more that the mission might take longer than what it would have. Hotaru looked at her phone?.

He still haven?t texted her back?.

?How long does it take you to get off the damn train?? Hotaru asked


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2015)

Christmas With The Mashima- Part 2​
"Oh! Oh! Look! Look!" Shou excitedly grabbed a packet of new Christmas lights. "Look! They're skulls with little Santa hats!" "Yeah... That's great..." Koji responded, crossing his arms and looking off to the side. "Yup.. Amazing." Hiroki sighed, "Who's paying for all this anyway?" The elder brother questioned. "Ah~ Obviously the people that..." Shou switched from happy to angry, his eyes turning to that of fire and a dark aura surrounding him, "TOSSED MY OLD DECORATIONS AWAY!" 

"KYAAA!" Rei leaped behind Hiroki, "Oi! Don't use your killing intent on your siblings Shou!" His elder shouted, "Don't toss my decorations away." Shou turned back around and continued to shop with a happy look on his face. "You okay Koji?" He looked down at his younger brother, "D...Don't... worry about me..." The young boy gulped, sweat pouring from his forehead. "Fucking every year with this."  "OH MY GOD! It's a reindeer! ITS AN ANIMATRONIC REINDEER!" Shou tossed the box into the shopping cart. 

"Alright... Here's the plan." Hiroki and his other two siblings huddled up. "This year we put an end to the craziness." "How do you propose we do that?" Rei questioned. "I... I think we should leave it be..." Koji gulped, the fear still coursing through his body. "Look... tossing out the decorations didn't work... This time, We just gotta stand firm." "You sure it will work?" Rei asked with a worried look. "Positive."  "Ok." The siblings nodded, "Shou! We gotta talk to you!" 

The young gennin turned around to his family. "Yes?" He smiled at them, a sincere and happy smile, one they don't normally see... "N..Nothing..." Hirako coughed, "Ah~ Okay then~ Hehehe." Shou continued to walk off, grabbing a few random decorations off the shelves. "Oh man~ It's so close to Christmas that all this shits on sale! Can you believe it! HAHAHA! FOOLS! ALWAYS DECORATE LATE!" 

"You didn't say anything." Koji remarked. "I... I was kind of scared of that smile..." Hirako retorts, a bead of sweating coursing down the back of his head. "Yeah... but it's nice seeing him happy." Rei smiled a little. "Even... Even if it does concern me..." "Sigh... Let's just make the best of it like every year." Hirako rubbed the back of his head. "Why can't he be this happy all year." Koji looked up to Rei with a quizzical eye. "It's... Complicated..." Rei smiled back nervously. "Is it cause of dad?" Rei nodded at Koji, "What was dad like anyway? I don't really remember him well..." 

Hirako chuckled a little, "Heh, yeah well.. It's cause you were only five." "Hey! I'm nine now! I think i should know what dad was like!" The young boy shouted. "Oh?" Shou stopped his shopping cart. "You wanna know?" His hand slowly reached for his sword. "I'll show you what he was like..." THWANG! The blade moved like a flash and stopped short of the young boy's face. "GAAAH!" Koji screamed, dropping to the ground. 

"Stop trying. To ruin. My Christmas." His eyes burned again, anger pouring out of his blade. "Y...Yes big brother..." Koji gulped. "Good~" Shou smiled again and place his blade on his back. "I'll... tell you about him later Koji." Hirako helped his little brother back to his feet. 

The shopping continued, Shou purchasing items that no one else wanted... "OH! OH! Look! Zombie elves!" Then came the bill... "TWENTY THOUSAND!?" Hirako exclaimed, grabbing the receipt from Shou. "Pay up." "You have to be kidding me! Do you know how hard it is to make it by on just my mission money!?" "Pay up." "I have to feed the four of us you know! I'll have to pull like triple duty to get everything back!" "Pay up." "Excuse me sir... but are you going to pay or not?" the young sales clerk asked, hand held outstretched. 

"UUUGH!" The elder brother groaned. "Pay up." Shou said once more. "I GET IT ALREADY! I'M PAYING!"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2015)

_"You can't just do whatever. The words stumbled out of you like a drunk leaving a bar looking for a fresh new last call. You were not a man or words... But did your best to offer advice,  you offered me *'You can't just do whatever.'*"_​
_-Shane Koyczan_​


Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
His hands reached to the side, awoken by he subtle rumble of a machine which lit the darkness of a silent bedroom. Eyes which weighed with the drowsiness of a soundless child, his hands picked the phone which had seemed to have had a myriad of messages from the only person who'd be bold enough to call at such an hour. The gleam of his iris shimmered at the presence of such a harsh light, an eyes remained closed, adjusting to the pressure which attempted to repel the brightness away. The vibration continued, placing the phone to his ear. 

"Yo." His tone was graveled, rough and drowsy as if lacking the proper strength to produce something with much more clarity. His breath eased, eyes closed, and head tilted to the side while he remained sat with the aid of the other arm that severed a leverage for the weight of his body. Trying to remain focus on the voice which echoed from the line and his own tiredness, the boy spoke to friend late at night.

"No, I'm awake." He lied. "I was about to head to bed, though. What's up?"  The voice on the other side of the call began to explain a situation pertaining the two, Ace tilted his head, the weight of his body now distributed even through the extension of each individual muscle, body stretching, rubbing the back of his head as the words continued to reach him. "You texted me? Sorry, I didn't see them. Is it important?"  The female which was at the other side of the call seemed to have become annoyed slightly, Ace had no other choice but to open his messages and scroll through the spam of random photos.

"What the hell do I care for some donuts, Hotaru?" He finally mentioned her name. Her voice shouted through the other end. Pulling the phone away momentarily, trying to stabilize his now damaged ears he placed it back, eyes still trying to find the strength to somehow remained awake through this. "THAT'S ALL I SEE!" 

_"Scroll down you backwoods idiot!"_​
His thumb swiped until he witnessed a small text which hid through all the others, one which not asked, but demanded, no... decided that they were heading on a mission tomorrow. Ace's mien stared blankly at the screen for a couple of seconds, something boiled his blood and caused him to twitch a brow. She didn't ask, only demanded and what took the icing of the cake was the hour. Get ready at least at 5 A.M. cause she'd hate to be late.  

"Don't ever call this number again, you demon." He pressed the end call, placing the phone at his side and returning to his sheet, roughly 10 seconds later, the vibration caught his attention again. Ignoring the ring his eyes, rested, but the phone continued to pester him. Placing the pillow on top of his head to veil the reverberations, he twisted and turned and just continued until the phone stopped. A sigh of relief escaped him, until a minute later it began again. 

He picked up. "Ye-" A voice caused him froze. A chill rose through his spine. His throat began to dry and his eyes jolted open. Something ominous began to settle itself at the epicenter of his chest. Instinctively a cold sweat dropped down and small laugh escaped. 

"Right... What was I thinking. Forgive this humble idiot. I didn't know what I was thinking..."  Her voice settled. After such she hanged up and his body just fell into the bed. A sigh escaped him. How could she be so exhausting?

~*~​
Morning came. His phone rang a message asking where he was. He had just exited the train and began to search for her presence. His eyes still seemed slightly tired and his hair was messy. Combing it with his fingers, his eyes followed the trail which was suppose to lead him towards Hotaru. He woke up later than the designated time. Pacing towards his destination, a white haired, apricot hazel eyes stood out from the crowed. A familiar face which he had encountered prior in an unfamiliar place on a strange situation. 

"You owe me for this."

He said as he paced closer and closer.


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
When she saw the white hair that was adorned with the feather, she knew it was him! She placed her phone in the back of her pocket as she crossed her arms waiting for him to come up the stairs. He was almost an hour late! How dare he? Even she knew that she should never keep a lady waiting, it was rude. If it was a man, then being late was something that was fashionable, but towards a woman that was the upmost disrespect! And no matter how Hotaru acted, she was a woman at heart!

"You owe me for this."​
Hotaru gritted her teeth, ?I owe you? You should be honored! That I the great Hotaru has asked you to come with her to a mission!?

Hotaru placed her hand on her chest, ?The wonders of Class A will be shined down upon you, the famous Class A Hotaru will be making you day today. She will teach you all you need to know about missions and how to go about them! How to deal with people! How to be one with the world around you!?

She twirled around as she pointed her finger to the sky

?You know why? Because I believe in charity work!? Hotaru smirked before looking over at Ace?

_Sssssiiigggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh_​
The long sigh that escaped his mouth made her want to throw a fist into it. Hotaru walked over to Ace before grabbing his cheeks and pinching them. She pulled them apart and then forced them together, then pulled them apart again. He had the galls to be late and then sigh like this! The boy didn?t know anything about respect towards those higher than him! And Hotaru was surely in the position to preach.

?Oi! Was that a sigh I heard?? Hotaru hissed through her teeth, ?I?ll put you on my to kill list you know!?

She finally released him before sighing a bit herself, ?But thanks though,? She begun with a serious tone, ?I don?t usually do these missions alone, I always have a partner, but I thought this time I?ll try to do something different.?

?I was scared for a minute you wouldn?t show up for a minute.?​
There was something that carried in her voice that twinkled in her eyes when she spoke the words. Almost like they were a sin for her to show, but when she looked over to Ace she could only smile

Hotaru clapped her hands, ?But you did and I appreciate it! Thanks~!?

?You?ll be helping me clean up some failures~ There a few lurking outside the village that I need to deal with, it?ll be quick and clean, promise~?​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2015)

Christmas With The Mashima- Part 3​
"DONE!" Shou exclaimed, placing the final bit of crimson tinsel on the tree. "You know. It's almost impressive the effort he goes through to find the most disturbing Christmas ornaments." Hirako muttered, arms folded across his chest. "Really Shou... Do we have to use zombie elves...?" Rei asked, poking one of the little creatures. "Rwaaar... presents...!" It barked back, "Eeeew It talks gross!" she shuddered and stuck her tongue out in disgust. "I know! He's a little cutey~ cutey~" 

"Big bro... You worry me sometimes." Koji shook his head. "Alright! Now then!" Shou cleared his throat. "Let's see. We've decorated, shopped, I bought the presents." "When did you buy any presents!?" Hirako barked at his brother. "When you weren't looking." Shou held one finger into the air. "I mastered silent killing brother. I can sneak around very well." "Yeah... I remember this one time I was coming out of the shower and i didn't hear him walking up! It scared me so bad and i almost dropped my towel!! I was so embarrassed..." Rei hid her face, "God just thinking about it embarrasses me still." 

"Sis. Get over your brocom." Shou blinked, looking back to his clipboard. "I DON'T HAVE A BROCOM! I HAVE A BOYFRIEND!" Shou shook his head. "No ones seen him. Don't lie." He then cleared his throat once more. "Now then! We shall begin the caroling!" He tossed the clipboard over his shoulder, the sound of the board hitting something fallowed by a large crash ensued. "MY VASE!" Hirako screamed. "Get a new one." Shou vanished from sight, reappearing a few moments later with three boxes. 

"What are those?" His younger brother asked, a mix of curiosity and concern dwelling in his voice. "COSTUMES!" Shou shouts, throwing the boxes to each of his siblings. "Now then, for you Koji! I've chosen the little helper elf!" "Yay... thanks..." His voice dripped with sarcasm as he pulled out a child sized elf costume. "For elder brother... THE KRAMPUS!" "This... this is a demon Shou..." Hirako blinked as he looked as his brother. "No. It's the Krampus. It was that or a reindeer." Shou folded his arms, "I can go get-""NO! This is... this is fine... What the hell is the Krampus anyway?" 

"Oh! The Krampus is a demon that fallows Santa around and steals naughty children by shoving them into a sack and then dragging them to hell! or boiling them in a pot and eating them! Hehehehe." Shou grinned with joy as he described the creature. "Oh. That's why he likes Christmas." The three siblings thought in unison. "And for sis... MRS.CLAUS!" Rei blinked a little. "Uh... I don't know if i can wear THIS..." She blushed as she held up a rather skimpy costume, consisting of a bustier, a short fluffy skirt, and a Santa cap.  

"Look. You try finding a Mrs. Claus costume five days before Christmas alright." He remarked, stern faced. "But isn't this a bit... too... revealing..." Her face turned brighter red as she found a garter belt along with the skirt. "Kyaah!! This is too much!!!" "Look sis, I told you. I don't have a siscom. Please stop over-reacting to how revealing it is." "ITS NOT YOU I'M WORRIED ABOUT! WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE!!! WHAT IF MY FRIENDS SEE ME IN THIS!!!" 

"I don't see the problem." Shou shrugged, "Fine, Plan B then." 

A little while later-

"I DON'T WANNA BE RUDOLF!!" Rei cried out, as she wore quite the unflattering full body reindeer costume, as the group walked throughout the city. "Should have gone with Mrs. Clause." Hirako retorted. "Yeah Big Sis! I think you'd look pretty!" Koji added. "Awww... thank you Koji!" Rei dropped down and hugged her little brother. "Such a cutie~!" "Oi. Sis. Keep it in your pants." Shou sighed. "HE'S A CHILD SHOU!" "I know... You're sick." "NO I'M NOT!!!" 

"Shut up! It's time to sing!" The red haired gennin pounded on the first door he came up to. "Do... do we have to sing-" "YES!" "Can I help you?" A young couple answered the door. "Oh! Its carolers Giko!" "Haha! I wonder what they will sing!" 

Ahem...

_I'm dreaming of a Red Christmas
Just like the ones I used to know
Where the Sidewalks glisten and  we release the Grison
To hear your screaming in the snow
I'm dreaming of a red Christmas
With every civillian that i kill
May your days be scary and bliiiiight
And may all your Christmases be-_

THUD! "Huh... Guess they thought you guys were off key."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
"Clean-up-some-failures." The words roamed through his lips slowly, enunciating each and every syllable, trying to confirm that he was correct in what he heard. He never heard the phrase being ushered in his life and so the only thought he could think of is that either she was trying to hide something or they're going to do some janitor work. A weight began to place itself on his shoulders, he couldn't figure if he wanted to snap her neck or push her down the stairs. He paced a few steps into her direction, hands placed on pockets, a forced grin protruded through his mien, closing the gap, he looked up at the ceiling. Contemplating what it would've been if he just submitted that day... That day where this weird girl came approached him in attempts to start something. Maybe if he would've walked away he could be asleep or he would've eaten something that he's mother prepared instead of those instant meals you place on the microwave from a couple of minutes while you wait for the toaster to finish the bread.  

The situation of being called at the middle of the night, being told last minute to get ready at such early hours to _clean up some failures_... A chuckle followed, as strength curled at the zenith of his upper body. His hand combed his hair, pulling it backwards as his head met her's in a slam! 

_"Who the hell do you think I am!?"_​
The pulsating vein merged from the side of his head. Her hands placed themselves on the affected area. This was the compromise between the first two options, he was woken to what seemed to be a myriad of pictures and weird life comments that only caused him to wonder if any of her friends had to deal with. His hand stretched, finger pointing towards her trying to visually portray that she was the cause of everything that had occur to him. That she was the one all this words were directed at "You seriously have to be some kind of crazy to wake me up so early for cleaning duty! You really are some kind of demon!"

Something about the situation got to him more than he could've really explained too. Maybe it was because it was Hotaru. Normally he'd wake up early morning and stare at the ceiling after the dreams began to surface again. Though concerning the situation he wouldn't tell her that he had times took missions like that, that would completely invalidate the reason why he was so bothered this morning. Maybe it was mainly because he wasn't disturbed by a dream this time, but by Hotaru herself. There were a lot of variables which protruded themselves and a lot of them made sense but didn't really nipped it in the bud like he wanted it too, so it was simpler to get annoyed and bent his frustration in the most primitive way possible. Physical violence.  And hell, did it feel so right doing so "Don't thank me neither! You don't thank someone  who you point a gun in their head and force them to do your bidding!"


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
The day seemed a bit brighter just playing around and teasing Ace. The young boy was so fresh and green, that it was easy to tease him. Hotaru couldn?t help but want to give the boy a knuckle sandwich or attack him from out of nowhere just to see the look of surprise on his face. There was a lot of things she did just to get a reaction out of him, texting him at odd hours in the morning was one of them, and then sending him leek speech was another. That one was her favorite?

_h0w 4r3 y0u?
4r3 y0u d01n6 w3ll?​4c3 cr4ck3d c0rn 4nd 1 d0n'7 c4r3​_
Only to be responded back with a simple?

_I hate you?_​
So pure. So much hatred in one little text that she could actually feel his rage building up across the seas. Hotaru nodded her head as she wrapped her arms around his shoulders and brought him in closer. She took her hand and messed up his head before pulling away, there was so much she could do before he just straight up and left her, or if push comes to shove respond back. 

?Failures, that?s what we call them.? Hotaru explained simply, ?When a ninja takes drugs that don?t necessarily agree with them their chakra goes out of commission. Especially when taking drugs that are meant for normies, which can cause mutation and things of that nature. The drug does some heavy damage and it?s irreversible.?

Hotaru crossed her arms for a bit as she thought, ?The reason we clean them up is because they have an unnatural level of violence and irrationality. They don?t want to be fixed and usually attack those who try to help. I?ve been on missions like these before, I don?t go alone because they usually are too strong for one ninja to go.?

?They are monsters in body and mind,? Hotaru placed her hands on her hips, ?I don?t want to force you to come with me to be completely honest. If I find an opponent too strong, I want you to leave first, we?ll regroup back at the village gate.?

She reached out and ruffled Ace hair, ?Though the real reason I called you out, because I wanted you to experience the nice morning sun!?

She pointed to the sun that was barely over the horizon, ?See that! We are up before the sun! And the world! How can you not find that exciting?! Also look at all the people going to work! We are one in body and soul, doing something that benefits society!?


_?Working!?_​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
It was futile. Anything said beyond this point was pretty much irrelevant and a waste of his breath. She came out, however, with a much more detailed explanation pertaining the situation they were about to handle about this failures. Naturally this was something that among Shinobi wasn't that far off common as they were going one on one against another human being. However a distasteful sense grew on him after she said the word normies which such reckless abandon. Though he understood what she meant originally, he himself classified for the most part as a normie as he had no semblance for chakra. But this wasn't directed towards him and neither was she trying to abuse him rather the usual bullying, so Ace merely tossed the idea aside and released whatever futile anger built up and a long, non-paused sigh. 

"They say sighing talks away a little bit of your happiness away. I think I just proven that to be true." 

The side of his lip rose as he couldn't help but just sit and watch as the odd eared, dark-skinned female before him continued with some misplaced positivism that she thought would bleed out of her and somehow transfer towards him. Not only did he had to some clean up duty, but also he was expected to fight. This was work for Class A. Kyo's brigade of children who were above the normal clique and for some reason Hotaru though he was either eligible to pursuit something of this caliber or she just didn't want to get bored. And Ace would bet his life savings on the latter, rather than on the former. 

"Whatever." 

As a man from the station walked over, his eyes trained on him. Walking towards his direction, he forced their shoulders to bump, sleighed his hand on the man's back pocket and apologized with an 'honest' smile plastered on his lip. The man excused himself and walked past the two, running towards his direction, while Ace lifted his hand and opened the wallet he had snatched from the man's pocket. Picking up a couple of dollars, and soon placing the wallet inside a mailbox he reached towards Hotaru and grabbed her by the wrist. Certainly if he wasn't making anything out of this charity work or some bull, he would pick up losses somewhere and hell, maybe this would better his mood further down the line.

"We'll get some caffeine in our system on the way. I don't care if it's early or if we're late, you owe me at least this." 

*"Huh... WHERE THE HELL IS MY WALLET!?!?"​*
"Hurry!" 

~*~​
Ace stood at the gates of the village staring at the distance indifferently, as he drowned his throat in the taste of a tall caramel macchiato while the sun began to bathe the land in beaming sunlight. The only peculiar thought surfacing on his head was how ghey this drink looked and the name of it was so stupidly complicated that it took Hotaru and her whatever abilities in that sort of lingo to order from him from that hipster cafe that all the teen kids seems to be going around to. Suddenly the comment about him not having friends or being some kind of old man in a teenagers body began to make a lot more sense to him 'cause if this was what was prominent in today's society he didn't seem to care that much about it anyway. 

He swayed his eyes towards Hotaru, trying to wait for her directive as to where they should be headed. "How the hell did you call this again, moronhito or something?"


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​

Hotaru began to do her stretches at the gate as she looked over at Ace enjoying his drink. At first she thought that it was cute that Ace didn?t know things. Now, it was just getting to the point that it was sad. He was such an old man that it took the barista five minutes before she could even guess what Ace was pointing at. Hotaru felt like she was with her grandpa and her grandpa was yelling out racists remarks at a store, but she was with Ace and him trying to pronounce coffee names.

Hotaru brought one of her arms around, ?Have you been living under a rock all your life? Or are you just socially inept thief??

She stared him down with that next statement in which he just turned around and took louder slurps from his coffee. Hotaru wasn?t a good person, but she wasn?t a thief, well not a thief of physical items. She stole hearts and phone numbers, never wallets.  She shook her head though, there was no reason to get into it, it happened, but she respectfully took free coffee from the barista she flirted with. She didn?t have to result to such low tactics, she got other people to do her dirty work. 

?I swear Ace, you need to get out more.? Hotaru commented as she bent over to touch her toes, ?How about after the mission we go out somewhere? Like somewhere fun? Or somewhere exciting? Or how about we just go and pig ourselves out??

?I finally understand why the world sent me to you?? Hotaru turned up to the sky as she clapped her hands together, ?They knew you were a sad sap, and thus needed guidance.?

?I?m your guardian angel~? She purred before turning around back to him, ?Though your guardian angel commands you to start getting to work, we need to move out before they move somewhere again.?

_*?Let?s go!?*_​
And with that she was off! She ran pass the gates and went off the beaten dirt trail that was supposed to guide people to the next closest village. She went into the woods, turning and ducking tree branches. Jumping over trees branches and rocks, though her eyes were focused as if she was a hound dog with the smell of blood stuck to her nose. Hotaru eyes were sharp, taking in every tree and piece of rock she saw. She stopped and waved her hands at Ace.

?This place has been disturbed.? Hotaru voice was low as she looked at the ground before her, ?It should be close.?

And with that she started to sniff the air, ?If you smell decomposing meat it?s them.? 

Hotaru took a deeper breath, ?It lingers so we must be getting close.?

She continued walking as her ears began to twitch, ?They should have never came this far?.? 

It almost came like a low whisper filled with something that Hotaru couldn?t correctly place, but the nearest thing she could think of that was even half of correct was disgust.

?Failures reek of dead meat, decomposing flesh?.? Hotaru mumbled as she push down a bush, her face scrunched up, 

_?A camp??_​
It was badly built camp, but it was still a camp. A twig tent covered in mud and leaves to keep them warm at night. Hotaru needed the fire pit that was fleshly dug and placed her hand over it before retreating it.

?This one must be special?? Hotaru looked around, ?It still retains it humanity it seems.?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
"No you're here to destroy my peaceful way of life." 

He said before she completely ignored her statement and kicked off into the distance. His eyes followed as her feet dragged themselves through branches and earth swiftly enough to make it seems as if she was almost showing off her abilities towards the child. His eyes stared as her hand waved and she continued down the path. Tranquil as he was, he opened the cap and swallowed whatever was left of the drink and disposed it on the nearest bin. A sigh escaped him, but the rush of the times did not. He paced in solace with humble steps, hands on pockets following the loud trail Hotaru left while she screamed and yelled about specific details concerning this place. Her voice soon faded in the vastness of the wilderness and Ace was brought to scream out. 

"What was that!?" 

No voice reached and so he up the pace, but still walking he saw a few branches ripped of their tress, animals disturbed and a stench which covered the area. Soon he instinctively found himself covering his nose with the sleeve of his shirt in hopes that the smell of it would overpower the one that rose from the seems. _What was that horrible smell, did something die?_ As he closed himself to the distance there stood Hotaru who seemed to have said that something kept his humanity alive. Was she talking about these failures? He began to ponder on the idea again, these were people... and they were tasked to dispose of them. Ace heart began to sink when the thought surfaced. 

"Hey, what the hell are you talking about, Hotaru...? What do you mean he's still--"

From the distance of a bush, the sound of a distorted voice chocking on his own tone, emerge with a loud growl. His speed blitz through Ace's vision, pushing Hotaru out of the way, the gleam of claw tracing through the space engulfed their vision. Something rotten surfaced, and Ace couldn't help but stare. His eyes were lost,  blinded almost, his mouth covered in blood. His body twitched and ached, the space they were in soon came to Ace's full attention. People were dead, killed... The scent of venomous tragedy... This was a corpse ground. 

_"Hel...p... m...e....Ple...ase..."​_
Ace witnessed not a creature bent on destruction, he witnessed a man fighting against an urge to keep himself safe. Although Hotaru told him that these were people that overdosed on some chemical, but those eyes did not seek blood. Those eyes sought help. Ace hand gripped... who could've done this to them. Teeth gritted and he shifted his eyes towards Hotaru... She wanted to kill him... This was what it was. 

"No! Hotaru you can't do that to him!"


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​

?Ah?.?​
Hotaru eyes were low as she looked at the man. His body was on the way of degeneration. The way he walked the sound of his voice sounded like some monster that parents tell kids about. Though she didn?t think too much about it, this was her job and it was her job to dispose of these failures in life. Hotaru launched herself at him, and grabbed his face with her right hand. She observed him for a moment before tightening her grip around his skull. 

?You were able to retain your figure of speech.? Hotaru commented almost like she was looking at a toy, ?That is the reason you came all the way here haven?t you?? 

Even though he had no eyes and the noise he made from his mouth was almost non-human to her. She knew that he was trying to cry. She could see it in the way he groaned against the palm of her hand. The warm breath of a living human being in her hand. The life that was pulsating through his veins. All of that was what counted as humans to others. Though to Hotaru he was nothing but a failure. A failure that people should fear. 

Ace scream broke through her thoughts but she didn?t respond for a minute, he was still weakened from the change, and thus she could do it now and get it over with. However, she didn?t she turned to Ace and for a minute she wanted to make a joke. What was that look in his eyes? Was that fear? Or was that pity?

?Do you think this thing is a human?? Hotaru asked simply the way she talked about the man in her hand was almost like she was talking about an item, ?This is a failure Ace. Nothing more and nothing less. What do you think we can do??

The man began to wiggle in her hand, but she grasped on it tighter. 

?We can?t reverse what has happened.? The kicking of the man as he grasped her arm tighter and tighter, clawing at her arm, scratching the skin off and causing her to bleed, ?We can only give them the peacefulness of death.?

_*CRACK*_​
Blood splattered on the tree and across Hotaru?s face. The man had stopped moving almost as fast as he was. The fight that was in him had gone and drained away. When Hotaru let him go, she quickly positioned herself in front of the body and kicked it so his face would be turned away from Ace. The boy was still young and green, he didn?t need to see this.  Though she as the one that brought him here, but for why though? 

She looked over at Ace, ?Living like that would be too painful, he wouldn?t be able to make it. After another day or two he would lost his mind and reacted violently. We stopped in just in time don?t you agree? We saved another life, because what if he made his way into town.?

?What would happen then Ace? If he lost his mind and made it into town?? ​
Hotaru sighed simply, ?People would have died.?

?What?s one or two people to thousands??​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
His eyes darted to the situation and the bitterness of the morning soon turned to a silent anger. There was a tinge which bothered him most about the situation and that was something her eyes displayed the moment of the circumstance. A body who seconds ago cried out to him in help now laid upon the ground lifeless... neck busted clean open, blood splattered across the distance, his blood. This no peace, what she did wasn't anything but blind conviction. His head twisted, almost yanked from his shoulders. A vision began to surface from the past... or more specifically a different past. An image of many much like these laying upon a distorted field painted of the color of dirtied crimson. His shoulders lost their strength and dropped, something sour settled. A memory of a name, of a person, soon made its way to the back of his head. His hand crossed his cheek, the color of blood stained his flesh. 

Staring at it aimlessly, as if looking for an answer. Ace stood silent as her words began to echo. Hotaru closed himself to him, extended her hand as if to pat his on the shoulder, which Ace reacted by slapping her hand away. "Don't you touch me." a tranquil tone smeared his voice, eyes of which did not want to admit to the situation. "You enjoyed that. Don't give me that dying and saving crap." Defeat with traces of contemptuous anger glazed themselves on his mouth.

"Class A, huh? A prodigal group of Shinobi who were trained under the Kage's guidance. A group of kids no older than me who seem to be good at everything." 

Walking past Hotaru, he stared down at a now beaten corpse. Deteriorated, destroyed, but most of all mangled. "But it seemed they forgot to teach the most simple quality which separate the man from the real beast." A void opened, swallowing the earth next to him, forming a whole deep enough for the body. Ouroboros surfaced, coiled the deceased man, placed him in the whole, another portal opened, and from it the earth he had swallowed earlier covered the body, burying him properly.

"Sympathy. Honor. Respect. Mercy." 

_Mao Motonashi_​
"All I see right is someone who didn't care enough to simply put a man to sleep. You just had to make a mess of the body. I guess that's just how things play out I suppose."


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​

That was the first time any one withdrew from her. Though what did she expect really? He wasn?t apart of Class A. He wasn?t Kyo, Zenas, or Sebastian, what he is and was to her was an outside. An outsider that she had fun with, but now the fun was over. She understood why Kyo was so reluctant, someone from the outside coming and seeing the dirty work being done would automatically take the moral high ground without thinking. 

?Put him to sleep.? Hotaru couldn?t help but chuckle, ?What is he to you? A damn dog? That got rabies one day and now you got to put him down??

Hotaru threw her head back and laugh for a minute before grasping her sides, ?You such green behind the ear child! That I should have expected such! You don?t understand how the world works!?

Hotaru wiped the tears away from her eyes for a minute before reverting back to her serious self. The girl, no woman that had to do this as a part of her job. What she was raised to do, and what it meant for her to do this. This wasn?t some walk in the park where she gets off to some sadistic desire to see pain, but she did it because it was what was expected from her. From Class A. From Kyo. From the world that made her what she was today.

?But I?m the monster.? Hotaru frowned, ?I make sure he dies without anyone knowing, and I?m the monster. His family would think that he died in the line of battle, and not someone that took an overdose and turned into this thing. Although right about now to you I the monster.?

Hotaru closed her eyes as she turned away from him, ?How about you leave? You aren?t doing anything but getting in my way now, and if you want to see a real monster.?

?Get in the way of me doing my mission again, and I will bear my fangs at you Ace.?​
Hotaru begun to knock the remaining of the camp down to the ground. She dragged the body to the fire pit, she was going to burn the rest of his body and erase any evidence of him existing from this world. Especially like this. She was doing this thing a service after he died, that was the least she could do for him being a damn failure like this.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
"Yeah, you're right." Ace spoke at her taunt as if unaffected by idiocy spoken through her verbal poison. Ace's head tilted towards the side. His eyes swayed towards the distance and he pulled out his phone. Tossed in between her feet and turned away from the bloody massacre. He wasn't in this for stupid bullshit, and they weren't friends long enough for him to care what stupid consequences occurred through the end of this. 

"I rather not surround myself around monsters, either."  Extending a wave and disregarded all the situation. His feet dragged themselves through the earth without a single shroud of envy for what this partner was doing. He didn't care for what she said, monster would be monsters regardless of whether she liked to believe she was doing something in a worthy or honorable cause. "Keep your twisted belief. I'm sure since Lord Hokage is involved, no one would question it." the sarcasm grew on his tone. 

"Fuck you and Kyo. Both of you can kiss my ass."  This was the cause, he simply couldn't believe there were no other options. In a world where corpses could rise form the dead, a phantom could surface from his soul and even we could biologically reconstruct broken tissue with chakra. No this was simply the easier step, to a harder problem. It was easier to pull the gun than to find a curse. What a primitive thought pattern, even for someone of high standards such as either Class A or even Kyo himself. But that's all that it was, truly. It was that they could do whatever they wanted and no one would question it. They were always right, they were always right. They had legions upon legions of people worshiping the very ground they covered. 

That man could've been saved. She just decided against it. That was not a monster, yet. That was man quivering in fear of what he could become. Ace understood the premise. To save a man, sometimes death was an escape. But she did this like a puppet, she enjoyed every single second of it. And Ace despised her for it. He didn't care to be with people like such. Neither would he try to submit to it either. And so, this called the end of this stupid frenzy, he would just continue his routine as it was before he met these creatures.

If karma existed, maybe they would meet their just ends. Maybe they're realize that bodies aren't simply tools. But what did it matter, really? All he wanted to do now was go back home and sleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2015)

With Jintaku ​
"They are on the way sir." One of the masked men keeled before Jintaku. "It appears your daughter has ordered your capture." The missingnin grinned evilly. "Well well, to think she'd still want her daddy to be safe." Jintaku sat up from his throne. "How many men are left?" "Twelve sir. Not counting your best." Jintaku rubbed his chin. "Hmm, What is the best course of action here..." He pondered to himself. "I could send the men out, Take Shou and the other out while they are weak. Though it appears Nobori has told them my location. I'm glad to see he was loyal enough to be concerned over my safety but that puts a wrench in my plan." 

The crimson jounin continued to step forward. "What will you do sir...?" The masked man turned to his leader. "Send them after Shou. The world would be a better place without him." "How many men shall i send sir?" "The remaining twelve will be sufficient. The others shall stay to guard me. Allow only those that are here for my capture to pass through. That king and Shou, kill on sight." "Yes sir!" 

Five men emerged from the shadows. "We have heard your orders sir." one spoke, "Good." "But to be fair sir, Nobori coud have-" "NO." Jintaku turned round quickly and threw his hand out. "Nobori is very important to the remainder of my plan." He placed his hand back down at his side. "I need him to continue everything I've started." 


Else where- 

"So, the church..." Shou grumbled to himself, "Wellp, i guess missing ninja and priests have a lot in common. Both betray their beliefs." He chuckled to himself as he walked the streets. "This is your end Shou." Twelve men surrounded the gennin, kunai's in hand. "Oh... Come... On..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
She sat down on the ground as she begun the fire. The job was to burn the body so that nothing remained and then crush the bones until they were barely recognizable. So just in case someone would find them, they wouldn?t piece together that it was a person. So because of this it was best to scatter the remains once they were finish. Hotaru sat down as she watched the body be engulfed in flames, she wrapped her arms around her legs and brought them to her chin and rested them for a minute. 

It was a good day, the failure was still in the stage of transformation so she didn?t have to deal with it at its youth stage nor it maturation stage. That was good. Hotaru felt a knife plunge in her heart, she shouldn?t have expected him to understand her. She shouldn?t have done that. The outside world was just that. An outside world. They weren?t supposed to know that failures really do exist. Thought she couldn?t help it, she had her first friend. Isn?t it supposed to work out like this?

Hotaru turned around and picked up his phone, she should really throw it in the flames. It wasn?t like he needed it. She pulled out her phone and dialed Kyo?s number, she just wanted to hear his voice it always sent her in the right direction. It rung twice before someone picked up.

_?Hello?? _His voice was tired, he was human after all, almost like he woke up from a nap, _?Hotaru?_?

?It has been done.? Hotaru simply said, ?I?m disposing the body right now.?

_?What?s wrong?? _He caught on instantly and Hotaru couldn?t help but laugh a bit

_?You were right?? _​
Kyo didn?t say anything for a minute,_ ?Hotaru its okay, you still have your family, and me. You have Zenas and Sebastian.?_

Kyo always knew what to say. He didn?t tell her that he told her so, because he always knew what she felt. Hotaru silently wished she could be back in Konaha, so she could wrap herself around Kyo and he would pat her head and tell her how much a good job that she did, and that everything would be okay. 

?I didn?t want it to turn around the way it did, but it did.? Hotaru said as she unlocked the phone and began to go through it, he didn?t have any other contacts but her. She went to his messages, still her, and then to his calls. Mostly her and some unlisted numbers that probably was home or work related. He was such a straight and narrow kid. 

_?There will be others Hotaru.?_ Kyo simply said, _?You don?t have to track him anymore, I?ll have Zenas do it if you want.?_

?Mm, I?ll let you know, though Zenas should be on standby, because if I remember right he said fuck me and you.? Hotaru laughed for a minute

Kyo was silent for a while, _?You said you burning the body Hotaru right??_

?Yeah??

_?Hotaru, there was two in the mission report!?_​
Hotaru heart slammed into her chest, ?I?LL CALL YOU BACK!? She shoved both phones in her pocket as she scrambled to get up

Shit
Shiit!​_*FUCKING SHIT ON A STICK*_​
Hotaru slammed through the bushes, where would it be? Why were two together! They usually fight it out and kill each other! Though a flash of the man?s mangled body popped in her head. Maybe they already did!  Hotaru sniffed the air, she couldn?t get a good track of the scent because of the smoke from the fire! Hotaru closed her eyes as she tried to listen out for it, but all she got was the blaring of the car horns! 

They were too close to the city!

Hotaru cursed at where she would go next, but the only thing she could think of was Ace! Ace was still in the damn forest! Hotaru took off in the direction that he went into. 

?ACE!? She screamed his name they needed to be together, ?ACE!!?

*IT COULD BE A CHANCE*

_?ACE ANSWER ME!? _ Hotaru screamed out again, _?ACCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE!!?_

_*THAT A MATURE ONE WAS AROUND!*_​
Hotaru found her heart pounding against her chest as she saw the boy?s back, _*?ACE!!?*_ She called out again

The boy turned around and for a minute she smiled, he was okay?.

?Ace?.!?​
That?s?.

_*SNIRK*_​
_Good?_​
Hotaru felt a pressure against her stomach, a weird pressure? What?  She felt something wet touch her feet. What was going on? Hotaru sight began to wavier as she looked down as if her body was punishing her for looking anywhere except for Ace. There was a tentacle pierced through her. When did that happen? Hotaru touched the foreign object and it immediately retracted causing her to lose all control of her legs. She crashed down on her knees.

Hotaru finally turned her head around to meet her attacker?.

​
A mature one?.


_*SLAP*_​
Another tentacle caused her to fly into a tree! The force caused the tree to break and Hotaru to let out an ungodly scream. Hotaru puked up blood as she struggled to find strength. She had to fight. She had to fight! Hotaru grabbed the ground as she found some strength to get on her hands and knees. _Fight_! She had to fight. *FIGHT*!  *GET UP AND FIGHT!*

She turned her head to Ace, _*?RUN!!! DON?T LOOK BACK!! RUN!!!? *_Hotaru yelled with her last little bit of strength. He had to get out of there! Though the mature one seemed to notice her yells and turned to her. 

Hotaru gritted her teeth, she had to fight. Almost like an injured cat forced against the wall. She hissed and bared her fangs?.

She was born to fight!
And so she will die fighting!!!!​
?You are a fuckin ugly one.? She snickered​
_She was going to die here wasn't she?_​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2015)

_"If I were to be your Genie, would you be kind enough to grant me freedom?"_ 



Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
He felt awful. Considering how the situation played out, a bitterness situated at the zenith of his tongue, it bothered him that thing came out like this. That the moment played out like such, and now he was minus one friend. Ace tried to erase the thought from his mind, he began to focus on other thing which plastered themselves on the natural canvas before him, if it were the smallest animal to the drifting of the clouds, to the rhythm of the breeze anything that would foster the thoughts of such an idea. "Why the hell did I bother coming anyway?" His fist met the log of one of the trees that came in myriads on this forest. It annoyed him so, it really fucking annoyed him that something like that happened. How the fuck would he react? How the hell did she expect him to react!? 

"I don't need her anyway." He continued aimlessly, he wasn't even returning at this point he was only moving forwards. The sun lit the space, the leaves swayed at the dance of the breeze's presence. But something was odd, the silence which engulfed the place was far too prevalent, it seemed to... forced to be something natural. There were no rustles or birds that sang. Everything was a halt. Turning, a voice called him, a familiar one. 

The bitterness returned once again "What do you wa--" as if time sped itself up, between the words which wanted to escape him, to the scene which protruded its ugly mien. Blood surfaced once again from seems of Hotaru's flesh, he body was pierced, his hand gripped what seemed to be and empty space. Hand extended as his feet instinctively ran to grasp her's, emotion blurred. This began to trigger something, as the tentacle swung a second time, her body was sent towards the distance in a rapid force. 

​
Something began to ooze from him, a gumption that urged his to reach the apex of his speed. Blurred, as the world began to shift at the palms of his hands, eyes that widen to demonstrate the desperate fury which surfaced as the cause of such intense emotional stigma. You could only see it, a crash of massive intensity play out at the distance, Ace's hand held what seemed to be the many eyes which disgustingly roamed through its cerebral head. 

Those eyes, the silver withing them demonstrated the aura of a maddening strength. 

"HOTARU!!"​









​
He screamed at the top of his lungs, eyes that drafted themselves towards her position. The sense erupted from his very pores, the usually satirical, level headed boy wasn't there anymore. There was just a soul who reeked of  a hidden determination, but more over, an explicit anger. Throwing the eyeball away, he rose his hand and pointed to her once again.
_
"WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM!?" _​
Ouroboros surfaced from the ripples of space and began to coil on this monster, pulling it closer towards Ace, propelling his body upwards, the momentum of swift aerial twist, shifted into the heel of his foot and slammed at angle which tossed the creature towards and even farther distance. 

"Stop acting like that! Stop trying to act so cool for God sake's! It's so fucking irritating!" 

The monster began to surface, the tenacious it held was beyond what he could expect, but he didn't care! He just wanted to let out that which bothered him the most! That which boiled itself in the center of his chest, that which caused his head to pulse in irritation and annoyance. 

_"Don't you ever get hurt in front of me again, you pretentious dumb ass!!"_​


----------



## Kei (Dec 3, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
Even when she was on her death bed, she still annoyed him. This boy wasn?t cute enough, he was supposed to swoop her in his arms and tell her everything will be alright. However, what she got was a long lecture and some words slung her way. She was never called pretentious before, that was a new one in her honest opinion. Hotaru wanted to laugh, this was the quickest make up she ever had with a person and only thing it took her was a shot in the stomach.

She should do this more often, get in a fight with someone then just get fucked up later and then just start dying. Hotaru chuckled a bit causing her mouth to fill up with blood.  Though she turned to Ace before smiling weakly.

?Be honest with me, you wouldn?t act this way if I wasn?t an irritating pretentious dumbass?? Hotaru closed her eyes for a moment as she tried to steady her breath, ?I told you didn?t I? I was your guardian angel. What type of angel I?ll be if I didn?t protect you??

She could hear the monster grumbling in the background, but she was growing too weak. Each breath became harder and harder to take in, but if she could hold on to something. Then she wouldn?t close her eyes for too long talking to him had become an anchor that held her down for a minute. It was a tactic that Kyo taught them. It was better to talk then to rest, resting relaxes and talking kept the mind active. 

?I?.? Hotaru closed her eyes again for a minute,  ?I love Kyo?.I love Class A?But I don?t feel like  have anything else.?

?I don?t really have friends, I have people that want to associate with me, but not close friends.?​
Hotaru wanted to move her body, she wanted to talk more. She wanted to fight. That was what she was trained to do. So that is what she must do. There was nothing else out there for her if she didn?t fight for it in a way. She didn?t want to become like a failure. She didn?t want to be like that! Though she couldn?t even feel her fingers at this point. So it was only a worthless dilemma that she found herself in. 

?I brought you here?Because I thought?? Hotaru laughed at herself, ?I hoped that you?d understand me?I guess.?

Hotaru heard the slushes of the monster in the back of her head?

?Now look at me?.?

?I can barely stand let alone see my own hand?.?​ 
?Fuck I?m really pathetic.?​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 3, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*The Calm Before The Storm*

There's something to be said about the beauty of a storm. Yet if someone were to ask Yuuko she would just say something like they're fun and people would just look oddly at her, as if she's not playing with a full deck. They wouldn't realize that what the young girl sees in the thundering sky isn't something she can just describe with words alone.

Leaving her bicycle resting against a nearby boulder, she sat on the cliff she had come to visit. Her favorite spot in all of Lightning, just outside of her village. The edge was steep and dangerous but Yuuko wasn't particularly worried about it. Or, rather, she ignored the danger completely. The wind was strong but not so powerful it could throw her off balance yet, pushing the rain to fall diagonally. She was already drenched just from the ride here.

Below, the sea raged against rock, slowly and steadily eating away at it. A few feet ahead were the twin stones where Yuuko and Tora would often train on days such as these. The genin hated training; she doesn't want to fight so why should she train to become stronger? However, beneath raging clouds, surrounded by the furious sea, Yuuko loved the rush of facing her mentor in battle. 

"Yuuko," the woman greeted, approaching the girl and sitting down next to her as if summoned by her thoughts alone. "You want to have a go at it? I didn't get any messages."

"No, I'm just visiting today," the pupil said, pushing her dripping bangs away from her eyes. If she were to get up now and follow the path the cliff formed against the water, she'd eventually reach a wide beach with pristine white sand. A popular tourist destination during the months of July and August. 

"Isn't that where you showed up?" Tora asked abruptly, taking a package of cigarettes off her pocket along with a small box of matches. The jounin placed one of the cigarette between her lips and set to fail at lighting match after match. Yuuko smiled kindly and patted the woman on the shoulder.

"You can stop now you know," she told her. "You're not pretty enough to be this stupid."

Faster than she could think, Yuuko hit the waters down the cliff, not hitting one of the rocks by pure miracle. Surfacing, she laughed so loud even the storm couldn't cover the sound from Tora's ears. The brunette glared at her for a while but soon started grinning when she saw Yuuko being bullied by the currents, the genin would end up crushed against a rock if she couldn't get a hold of herself soon. Throwing the useless cigarette away, she jumped down herself, landing on one of the twin rocks to watch the show from a better seat.

The 14-year-old struggled for a couple of minutes but eventually managed to find a break amongst the monstrous waves to climb up and stand above the water, her figure raising and dropping with the water level. "Were you actually trying to kill me this time?"

"You inspire my inner serial killer," Tora shot back with a mischievous grin hiding the honest thoughtfulness in her chestnut eyes. Yuuko's ability to stand on water as turbulent as this wasn't new, nor was it something anyone thought her...the woman had asked her peers about it when she realized the girl had the skill a long time ago. Her pupil was far from being a genius, there's no way she could've trained such a thing all by herself from the get go.

She would've died on her first attempt.

Yet there she stood, little bubbles of laughter escaping her lips as she danced with the waves. It wasn't hard to put two and two together, everyone had already pretty much realized it, even though a lot of people chose to ignore the knowledge because they simply couldn't believe it. When the girl came to stand next to her, dreaming eyes set somewhere far away, she asked honestly. "Do you ever feel like crossing it all the way back home?"

Yuuko smiled. "Everyday."

Tora glared at the girl, annoyed not at what she had just admitted but at how her own heart throbbed. "Why don't you?" She demanded, crossing her arms and turning to climb back to the cliff. Her pupil, her friend, her _sister_...leaving. She didn't want to think about it. Yuuko seemed unaware though, her eyes still on the horizon, unblinking. 

"I'm not strong enough," she whispered so quietly Tora would've missed it if she hadn't been actively listening for an answer.

"You're not training to become stronger."

Yuuko looked back at her mentor and, just like that, Tora felt the moment break. Tension, she hadn't even noticed build up, ceased to exist. "I don't want to go back."

Stomping over the distance that separated them, Tora placed her hands on the girls shoulders and gripped them with enough strength to make it hurt. "Yuuko," the woman gulped nervously, showing a rare moment of weakness. 

"Where do you come from?"

"I don't know."

"Why did you leave?"

"Mama said it was time to go."

"Go where?"

"I don't know."

Tora shook the girl's shoulders once. "Who _is_ your mother?"

Yuuko was silent for a moment, before she unexpectedly grinned. "Tora, I'm happy your finally showing some concern for my person...even after throwing me off a cliff," she laughed. "But you can't use my problems to avoid your own." The brunette was caught off guard for a moment, not really understanding what the girl was getting at. "You haven't apologized for accidentally setting Setsuko-san's crops on fire after that firework show you put up for us last weekend, have you?"

Before her mentor actually killed her this time, Yuuko flickered and quickly grabbed her bicycle to run away, leaving a flustered and angry Tora behind as fast as she could. 

"You snitched on me, didn't you?! I knew it was you! *You're dead bitch!*" The threats followed her all the way back to Kumo but Yuuko didn't pay them any mind, whistling with a stupidly happy face.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2015)

*To be edited.*

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*MEMORIES OF A TIME*​
"Hey, I'm Ren Houki. Nice to meet you."

From the moment they met, Yukino knew that she didn't like him. The boy appeared amicable and friendly with that charming smile of his, but her lessons with Hakuei had long since taught her to discern the the genuine from the disingenuous. Among other things, they also taught her the value of tact and a good facade, and so Yukino kept her disdain respectfully veiled.

"Yukino Nara. It is nice to meet you, too," she introduced herself with a curt nod of the head. The kunoichi was never one to indulge others too much in the banalities of small talk, and the Houki boy proved to be no exception to that rule. 

"I don't suppose you know why we were called here, do you?" the Houki asked, nonchalantly looking around with a faint look of disinterest in his eyes. 

The two of them were called to the training fields early in the morning by their respective tutors, but neither received any further details beyond the fact that they would be doing an exercise of some sort together. At first, Yukino guessed that it might have been some sort of combat practice against Ren, but almost immediately thought better of it. Her training with the Houki clan involved sharpening her _mind_; the more hands on aspects of her kunoichi training had been left to the Hyūgas. To that end, fighting wouldn't have made sense.

"No," she confessed, tucking a loose strand of hair behind her ear. "It is strange, though. As unlikable and unprofessional her character is, Hakuei-san is usually not one to be late."

"Same with my sister. She should be here by now." The boy gave an agitated tap at the ground with the heels of his right foot, clearly impatient. 

A sardonic chuckle was heard from behind. Then, the scent of an indistinguishable perfume; a cool, refreshing smell. Yukino turned around, expecting Hakuei to have arrived with her signature smirk, but instead found another Houki in her place. One wearing an equally insufferable smile. "Well, well. Don't you know it's rude to talk about people behind their backs, Renny?"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_










​
"Oh my God, would you stop talking already." The tone of his voice grew heavy, annoyed to the verge of wanting to beat her down a little more to see if she'd grow some humility. He pointed at the monster who protruded from the earth which he was forced upon. "Half dead by hands of that and you still talk like if you knew everything. The fact I'm so pissed off is because you're such a pretentious dumb ass. Hell, you're just so dumb you think that I'll just quiver and feel bad for you, right now? Stop placing yourself in a pedestal, you're not my goddamned guardian angel or some gay shit like that. I'm your goddamn friend!" 

He turned to the creature, eyes wary from any incoming danger. That thing seemed similar to the man who died prior at the hands to Hotaru, seems she was right. Though he didn't much care anymore about that, right now he needed to finish this as quickly as he could muster so he could take that girl back to a hospital. She's gonna bleed out. "Fuck Kyo and Class A! None of them are here right now! Shut up and leave it to me. I'll kill this thing and take you to a hospital. And once you're back to normal I'll beat you to a pulp for being so annoying." 

A swift strike was ushered his way, a rift opened on his back and from it he pulled a blade. A katana which was used to halt the incoming tentacle. As the force met, his feet sturdy on earth, a pulse grew. Blocked, the tentacle soon met a parry, foot swept earth, heel rose, and feet kicked, speed grew and his hand swung, a tentacle lost, eyes focused, the creature eyes followed, his hands gripped tightly on the hilt of the blade, soon another replaced the one which had been sliced and begun to follow him, soon another was thrown, Ace's feet responded, his eyes, began to follow before he met himself in a corner, all sides there was a threat. All rose above, menacing, the creature screamed. Ace' brought his knees to a bend, powering his foot to propel, kicking his body was sent airborne. The strength of his core allowed a twist,  air maneuverability became an asset for this fight. Those threats followed. With the guide of his feet, he utilized the momentum to swing and slice the three which headed his way. Blood began to rain upon earth, the world distorted and a rift opened. 

_"Chrysopoeia: Ouroboros!!"​_However, unlike before, instead of peering and attacking from withing the very rift, it surface in its entirety. Ace held it on his hands, now it's true power surfaced. Ace feet meet ground, the chain of eternity, the infinite cycle grasped on his hands. The precursor of a once known hero's object. The head of a serpent, the chain so dark it began to emanate its malicious aura. Like a real snake, Ace held its head with an open palm, arms outstretched, the chain followed the form of the arm on a coil, up and across his back, resting on his neck as the tail followed through the other arm and he grasped the blade. Ouroboro's tail. 

The monster began to shortened the gap, his eyes trained on it, soon it faded, the creature speed had known speed beyond recognition. Blitzing Ace's vision, but he threw Ouroboros tail at his posterior, the chain elongated, as if it created more chains that it held, blade met flesh, the screams beckoned such. He managed to figure its location before it held it seconds strike. Throwing the head, its jaw opened, and fangs jabbed into rotten and disgusting flesh. Blood dripped from its body as the force of of dug deeper and deeper. This thing didn't want to die!

Pulling he began to drag the body closer and closer, with a powered tug he lifted the creature of its feet, the flair of mastery he held as he used Ouroboro was demonstrated. His feet swiped earth, hips turned and, steps were taken, as an extension, Ouroboros reacted to such movements, it as if he was given life. The snake slammed the body tree by tree. Earth by earth. Slammed to the ground, brought up again, and followed by another slam. Finishing it off, Ace, threw Ouroboros entirely, it trapped the monster. It tied it still as he closed the gap. Pulling a kunai from the rift, his back pocket. He stabbed such with all the power he could muster with this... thing. 

Forcing his hand as deep with this cerebral creature's head. He soon pulled out as far as he could take. Ourobors immediately returned to the rift, while Ace stepped back and told.

"This will be your grave."​BOOM!!!​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 4, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku?..Yuuko??And Mari's Kid Too!*​

The brunt of the half-breed half-pint's verbal artillery was able to blow a gap in the King's wall against the irrelevant. The way she groped herself was telling, it confirmed to King that this was a girl without a proper upbringing. Her grandiose ideas about making his jaw crooked or doing whatever it was to his ass, which the girl seemed excited to do, were comical but also the cause of consternation for King. Realistically he had fired the opening silo but it was his right because of who he was, however killing Jintaku took precedence. As he scanned the girls once more he noted a very key detail about the undeveloped one who seemed very fearful of him and that detail was enough to sidetrack the silver samurai.

"Man of faith? No, I simply believe in Jashin who believes in me. "​ 
Unbeknownst to King he had tipped his hand to the girls. Of the details they received about Kirei Kazama his affinity to Jashin was probably at the forefront. In terms of the intelligence battle the girls were seemingly ahead on points.

"I quite like milk so those iron deficient limbs of yours couldn't possibly do much to my kingly visage."​
His provocation was a playful one but the malevolent intent inside of the young royal was overflowing like boiling water in a pot. Something like his wicked nature couldn't be contained by a nice smile or eloquent speech for very long.

"Perhaps you do have enough calcium, maybe a malformed mind due to being the product of a drunken dalliance and the subsequent boozing during the pregnancy"​ 
The tenor of King's voice was genuine especially when he pronounced his love for milk. That genuine quality was infuriatingly accentuated by his words, each one dripping with a cruel morbid curiosity about the origins of the girl stupid enough to threaten him.

"Such is the way of the end, isn't it? It makes you think about the beginning."​ 
This was simply the forbearer to another rant. He could sense the tension mounting, fully aware of the reaction his incendiary remarks would cause, but before they could act he brought his hands behind his back and with that his despicably hostile energy began to pour out more profusely from the gap in his fa?ade.

"I know you two are shinobi but what kind of man would I be if I yield to underdeveloped Jezebel trashes? Especially when one looks wet."
 
He intentionally paused at that point before continuing on...

"With urination."​
His voice was an off kilter kind of dulcet, the gravel of his tenor could almost be categorized as soothingly sweet which made it all the more creepy. It was a trap and the girls could easily see through that, King's actions and notation were not the ones a friendly person would make. From the moment they bumped into each other it was evident that this was going the way of a handicapped match. It was time to reveal what he was doing behind all of their backs.

_Tiger, Dragon, Bird _​
*Erumesu Jōshō
(Mercury Rising)*



> *SPD:* 3 > 3.5


 
Wings of magnanimous light quickly affixed themselves to King's ankles without pomp and circumstance. His body instinctually reacted in kind to the first step twitch of Mariella as she dashed forward he dashed backward letting his momentum carry his body into an aerial retreat.

*CRACK....BOOM*​
The solid ground split open in every Cardinal direction, screaming in agony as it was exposed to the oppressive might of the first daughter of Iwa's fist. The earth's anguish coupled and gathered into a smoky veil, wrapping its way around the kunoichi's bare gauntlet. It was not the entirety that her reservoir of Herculean strength had to offer, but simply the portion of what she thought she needed to maim, but not kill, King. However as he looked at the damage to their newly minted battlefield that was not an inclination he was able to comprehend. The dust settled and revealed a cavity in the ground about a half foot deep and three feet wide.

"This primitive..."​
The samurai thought to himself as looked down at the aggressive kunoichi having ascended about half of his flight's reach, sword in hand and pointing downward.

"I was going to give Jashin the Jintaku primitive as a blood offering to reaffirm my respect for him, but why not go for the gusto and give him two obvious virgins."

*SWISH*​
King flung himself downward, tumbling into a forward spin that made him into a human yo-yo spinning just above the ground a safe distance away from Mariella and Yuuko. Transferring his downward momentum into a spin and subsequent dash he was able to create even more velocity which allowed him to flit around the girls like a prejudiced shark about to devour its prey.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_

Ah she wanted to die?.​
_Oh wait?_​
Hotaru coughed up blood, she was dying. This was shitty wasn?t. She wanted to snarky. Hotaru couldn?t help but annoy him. It wasn?t like she meant to but it just came out like that. Hotaru?s vision was fading, she was probably losing too much blood. Hotaru knew the results of extreme blood lost, and she knew them well. She was a part of Class A. She had to know, because fighting was a part of their daily lives, and so was the possibilities of death.  

It was to make them realize they weren?t invulnerable. They were special, but they weren?t that special. However, when kids grow up like most of Class A did, there was nothing to lose. They had nothing, wanted nothing, and just having the opportunity to have a home was enough. Hotaru smiled as she thought about Kyo and the rest of the class, even Zenas and Sebastian. How warm they were towards her, how understand they were, and how patient. They?ll be sad if she died, she knew it, and Class A experienced death before. 

Hotaru knew what would happen if she died.  Absolutely nothing, people would cry and people would be sad, but life would move on. Someone would take her place and she?ll be a lesson.

Ah?.Maybe she didn?t want to die?
She wanted to annoy Ace
She wanted to hug Kyo
She wanted to pick up girls with Sebastian
She wanted to learn how to do cool gun tricks with Zenas?​
She wanted to spend more time with her family!
_*
?HOTARU!? *_A familiar voice screamed out her name, but it wasn?t Aces?

Hotaru forced open her eyes that she didn?t even realize she closed, ?Se-bas-tian??

She turned her head and saw the man rush to her side, ?Shit! Fuck it?s deep! Mom!?

Mom?
_Wait?._​
A grown woman with long flowing hair jumped off the snake summon. When did that get there? She took off the sunglasses as she walked over to her side.  She took one good look at Hotaru before looking away.

?She?ll survive?.? Zenas said simply to Sebastian before looking at her, ?You?ll survive.?

_NO!?_
_SWEET DEATH TAKE HER!​__TAKE HER NOW!_​SHE TOOK EVERYTHING BACK​_LET ME DIE!!_

Zenas looked around and saw the smoke from the fire in the distance, before looking at the young boy for a minute before looking over at the monster. Damaged from all recognition, completely broken and mangled. It was dead in a way, but Zenas took her gun out from her back.

?They have regeneration ability.? Zenas said before placing a magazine clip into her gun, ?If you wait too long, they?ll come back.?

*POP
POP
POP
FWOOSH*​
The corpse was set on fire with that last round, ?Burn the body to keep harming the body, thus killing it, the regeneration is usually slower in mature ones, so it easier to kill than younger ones.?

Sebastian placed his hand over Hotaru?s wound and begun the healing process, ?At least you took a normie that can fight.? Sebastian sighed before focusing his healing ability, ?Still need to go to the hospital though. Damn it, wish she had the ability to fucking regenerate! Out of all the stupid things you did in your life Hotaru, getting killed is number one! Number fucking one!?

Zenas looked down at Ace before giving him a stranger look, ?Until Hotaru wakes up, I need a report of what happened, along with your name and place of residence. Also you are going to be placed under a vow of silence, anything that happened here or anything you learnt will not be discussed with anyone else. Or you forfit your right as a ninja?.?

?Mom?.Could you at least wait until they got healed up??
​Zenas looked over to her son?

_*?No??*_​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
The world shifted almost immediately. The monster was killed, and he felt awful. Two individuals arrived almost immediately, he turned his eyes after one in specific caught his definite attention. From just her presence, the resonance he felt moments ago grew larger, which caused Rosuto to peer his head into this world once again. The phantom he could see... He walked towards her, as she spoke to Ace Rosuto stared at her eyes, those which hid behind those glasses. A sigh escaped him, turning towards the monster, Ace's mind began to bleed with memories from the phantom named Rosuto. The area began to emanate a chill, as Ace witnessed Ross stand over the body of the now, deceased creature. Silent, he merely awaited. For something, but as result of his presence, familiarity grew when talking to this female. 

"You're... I know you." Those words held more meaning that she would probably interpret. A faint glint of another world crossed his thoughts. Ross knew this woman, another her and so it was why he was able to somehow release himself from the seal, but it wasn't as if he wanted to do anything else either. He just stood at the distance. Away from the circumstance, away from all the current noise. Even though the presence of his hatred for Mao could be sensed, he was peacefully in his own world. 

"Not like anyone would believe any of this I told them, Zyana." he responded in his own way to Zenas. Yes, Zenas... that was definitely her name. So why did that one--? Ross's face turned, his eyes met Ace's. For a moment he knew his memories were bleeding into the boy. His stare merely told him to fix the situation, which Ace responded to with a "Sorry, I meant Lady Zenas." 

He moved towards the other kid, helping him out in carrying Hotaru to the hospital. The flames that danced on this forest. Maybe things weren't straight forward as he thought. Rosuto ignored them, as Zyana followed the two and walked away from the area. Rosuto returned to his seal and quietly pondered about the event that had occurred and how the world, how this world... wasn't really too different. 

~*~​
A few hours passed and Hotaru managed to be hospitalized and treated. As the three hanged around the room, Ace was at the window. Hand holding the weight of his leaning head, staring blankly at the distance. Rosuto didn't follow. He was sort of curious about what was the deal about him reappearing like that was. But it seemed it was only a stimuli of his memories resonating to this world's similarities to the one he was in. 

Maybe he didn't want to bother. He couldn't really tell. Ace just sighed and waited for the kid to wake up from her nap. The other two were here and really... it felt rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid_​
When Hotaru woke up she saw Zenas on her right with her legs crossed and legs folded. She had such a serious expression on her face, though to any other person that wasn?t new. Zenas was always was a serous person, but if someone was around her like Hotaru was. She knew there was a difference between her relaxed bitch face and her contemplating face. When Hotaru moved a bit, Sebastian shuffled to her side before placing her back down. Zenas looked over to her and closed her eyes before turning to the closed door.

?How are you feeling?? Zenas asked her voice low, her eyes never tearing away from the door, it was a sign someone was outside that wasn?t supposed to listen to the conversation.

?Fine?I feel much better.? Hotaru answered her voice low as well as she tried to sit up for a second, Sebastian helped her before she looked at him. He had the same look at his mother. Something was wrong! Something was horribly wrong!

?What happened while I was out?? Hotaru almost wanted to jump up at the potential of another risk, ?Did something happen??

She looked around, ?Where is Ace? Is he okay?!?

?Hotaru silent.? Zenas voice was firm with the next commanded, and almost like a child caught doing something bad Hotaru stopped.

Sebastian gripped Hotaru?s shoulders tightly making her turn to him, ?He knows Mother?s true name??

Hotaru heart dropped, there was no way! There was no way he could have! Hotaru looked over at Zenas and she nodded her head. That was impossible! Zenas was the name in the bingo book! Zenas was the only way you can get in contact with her! Zyana was the name Kyo used for her when they were talking about things that Hotaru didn?t understand. Zyana?.

_*Zyana was a forbidden name?*_​
?We reported it to Kyo.? Sebastian continued, ?It seems he has his memories, or?.They are coming back??

 Hotaru could feel her heart slam into her chest as she looked at the door. Maybe somewhere she hoped that it wasn?t true. Maybe they had it wrong. That Mao was a name was a random name, but knowing Zenas and then calling her Zyana. That was nearly an impossible coincidence. Zenas released a sigh before getting up, she placed her sun glasses on before running her fingers through her hair changing the whole color.

?You were foolish and slipped up Hotaru.? Zenas said as she walked towards the door, but she turned to the door, ?Don?t let it happen again.?

She left the room leaving her with Sebastian and the time to process this information.

?I don?t?Understand?I don?t.? Hotaru gripped the sheets of her bed, ?If?If he knew her name??

?Mother and I don?t understand the shit that going on in the world, but it makes Kyo hypothesis correct.? Sebastian released her, ?If I ever had doubts in that dude, they are all gone now. ?

?The world is a fucked up place Hotaru, and it seems to playing a tune??​
?A tune that neither of us are a part of.? ​
With that Sebastian grabbed his bag and open the door, ?Yo little one she?s up, if you want to talk to her.?

Hotaru gathered herself for Ace to walk in, she plastered a smile on her face as she waved her hand. 

?Yo, did I keep you waiting Ace??​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace
_On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax_​
The silence in the room was almost eerie. Zenas removed herself first and shot an eyes at his direction. For a moment he felt slightly uncomfortable around his presence. Rosuto himself knew something and wanted it to keep it secret. He and Rosuto weren't even in terms to speak, he too wanted the boy dead. After such, the tall dark-skinned male came from the door and told him he could pass through. Ace smile in a gesture of thanks and lifted himself up from the seat. 

"Hey, sorry if I made your mom upset. You can relay to her that I won't say a thing. Thanks, for everything mate." 

He continued, Hotaru sat on the bed of hospital room, pulling the chair at the side, reversing it, he rested his arms on the back and laid his head on them. Silently he just looked at the girl, wondering what had happened in the few moments that played out before the two. It started out so simple, yet it went out to be so complicated. A sigh exposed itself. 

"Guess it is my fault. Sorry, shouldn't have gone off the way I did." His eyes swayed towards the side, trying to avoid eye contact with her as he really couldn't face anymore complications. It was slightly embarrassing, but he continued. 

"I get it too. He was infected, but I guess I just felt bad for the guy, you know? I saw something I shouldn't and more over it brought something into my head that I didn't like" If anything, Ace was aware of something in particular, that even after Rosuto had made his way into him, there was always a pondering question surfacing from the annals of his mind. One that beckoned the question of whether he was himself or not. Death was truly and escape sometimes, but for the most part... it was something he feared. 

_Only because he was exceptionally good at it.​_
"You okay? I know that's a weird question to answer in this circumstances, but I want to hear you say it."


----------



## Olivia (Dec 4, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Heat of the Moment
_________________________

The snowflakes dripped from the sky like molasses, almost too staggering. Maybe it was a hyper-sense of awareness, but it was strange to see the icy droplets move so calmly through the air. A breath of white frost could be seen emanated from my mouth - dispersing almost as quickly as it had appeared. After a shiver ran down my spine I knew it was about time to get inside - anywhere, I had been outside for far too long.

Maybe I was still shaken up from the whole experience. I was in an exploding building for one, most can't say they've lived through that (or at least I hope most don't say that in general). Secondly, I was kidnapped, which to be honest is fairly common practice I've been in. Either being held hostage or being taken prisoner - it's what sort of happens when you live all out on your own in the wilderness with a land full of bandits. Luckily it has always turned out the same way, where I escape...but last time...last time was different.

I...I killed those men. I know I keep telling myself that they were bad, that I didn't feel anything for killing them, that it was the right thing to do as they were the scum of the earth and needed to be eradicated, but something like that...seeing their limp bodies caress the hard rocky floor of that cave, I can't shake the fucking image. Then to top it off I find the man who orchestrated this whole thing, and all I could do was fall to my knees and cower as he got away. Why the fuck am I so weak? What kind of person am I to let a murderer like that get away? Well...I guess I'm not much better in that respect. 

I rubbed my gloved hands together as I paced myself into the bustling town. It was rather small compared to the majority of towns I go to, but it seemed that these people loved to stay out late at night. The streets were never usually this full of life after the moon had shown its face, which only told me what kind of town this had been. I couldn't focus on the negatives though, I needed to get somewhere safe and warm.

I found somewhere warm, I suppose - not necessarily safe, but it would have to do. Walking up to the wooden building illuminated with lights I roamed my way straight up to the bouncer who simply stared me down. He was a lot bigger then me, but I could tell he was just a normal human, not a samurai or shinobi for that matter. With a huff of my breath I voiced my command.

"Let me inside, alright?"

The man chuckled, placing his hand on my head he chuckled - obviously looking down on my demeanor. "I don't even need to card ya' to know you aren't old enough to come in here. Now run along kiddo before I make ya'." Rolling my eyes I took him by the arm which had been extended over my head and threw him over my body and onto the ground flat on his stomach. He made a groan of pain but I tried not to dwell on that fact.

"It wasn't a question, idiot."

Now that the problem had been easily solved, I pushed the doors inwards only to receive a blasting wail of music and drunken clamor. I normally hated this sort of environment, but as soon as I had seen the building from the outside I had known what I wanted - I just wanted to drown out this entire day. Inside had been mostly men, drinking, cheering, and playing games like pool and darts. Almost instinctual, I puffed up my chest inside my leather jacket, almost masculine like, to make myself seem bigger, important, rightful amongst everyone here. Pushing my way through the wads of people, I made my way to the bar where I climbed onto the stool, my worn blue jeans making contact with the wooden surface. After I had made myself comfortable in my seat I took the bow off from around my shoulder and placed it on the ground leaning against my stool.

"Give me your hardest stuff - I don't care what it is."

I ordered simply. The bartender, who had been rubbing a glass with a towel raised an eyebrow - and I knew exactly where this was going. He was going to question me and then I would argue with him and then a bunch of bouncers were going to carry me out of here because there's no way I could take on fifty men by myself, so I had to diffuse the situation as quickly as possible.

"I know what you're gonna say, I look young. Well I got in didn't I? So make me my fucking drink."

The bartender went to open his mouth but then decided against it - despite the fact that there was almost no way I could be twenty the man had went along with it and decided to make me my drink. Maybe it was because he thought it wasn't worth the trouble, or maybe simply it was because he didn't care all that much, I wouldn't know. Of course just because he didn't want trouble, didn't mean no one in the room didn't.

"Hey, what's a girl like you doing here all by yourself."

I heard to my right as a hand had been placed on my shoulder. Another shiver went down my spine, and as much as I wanted to rip his arm out of his socket I controlled myself. I took a deep breath and chose to ignore the man, that would be the best course of action, no need to make a scene in a crowded place like this. Finally, my drink appeared in front of me - which couldn't have come soon enough.

"Hmm, why do you have such an ominous looking mask on your belt? Did you buy it in a shop looking around thinking it'd scare bad people away? Well don't worry girly, I'll be able to protect you from all sorts of things. Okay - hey bartender, give me a glass full of whatever she got, okay?"

A let out another exhausted breath as I downed the liquid in the small glass. The taste was borderline terrible, but it gave me a rush in a weird sense. It was amazing and horrible at the same time - and I loved it. My lips perked at the ends as I finally gave the man some attention he had wanted.

"You want a glass full? Well why wait for the bartender?"

I took my glass and smashed it into the back of his head, causing him to crash quickly to the floor. "Moron" I declared, before looking back up to the bartender. He looked a little shocked which was strange for a man who has yet to open his eyes wider than two centimeters. I could tell he was a little panicked but didn't outright do anything.

"Listen, just give me another drink and everything will be fine. I just...I've just had a rough day and don't want to deal with any creeps. I'll pay for the glass too."

The bartender didn't object. I wasn't sure if he wasn't questioning me because of fear, or if because he wanted to avoid any trouble, but either reason was fine with me. He quickly dished out a second drink, which seemed to hit me lighter than the second one. I slammed it down onto the bar in front of me after finishing it - dwelling on how I was acting. I was wasting my life away in here meanwhile the man was off probably plotting some scheme or something.

"It's fucking stupid - all of it."

I started to ramble.

"To think that villainous people like that exist, it's stupid. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about, but I'm forcing you to listen, so listen up! To think that a terrorist can go ahead and destroy a fucking hospital, killing innocents inside, with no repercussion or investigations if fucking bonkers. How do people get away with that shit? It's insane!"

I just sort of spilled my thoughts to this bartender, who cautiously was listening to me. He made no move to respond, but it was actually clear he was listening to me, which was nice. I leaned back, looking up towards the ceiling - what was I doing here? This wasn't me - I don't run away, I'm not a coward. Maybe I am though...maybe...Maybe that's why I lived alone for the past few years, because I'm too scared of myself. Maybe this is who I truly am.

Fuck. No, fuck that. If that's who I was, that isn't who I fucking am now. No matter who they are, a creepy man, a fucking terrorist, or hell, even a god - if you do something the fuck wrong then you deserve punishment - you better fucking expect repercussions. I wasn't going to let that man get the best of everyone, he had to be stopped. But there was no stopping him tonight, so here I stay until i regain my bearings.

"Get me another."    ​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 4, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma *
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

The palm of Juubun’s hand pressed against his cheek as his eyes watched the world blur pass him from out the train window. Sitting next to the boy was his one and only friend, Furi. The Fūma Shinobi and Rain Kunoichi were both traveling to the Leaf Village to pick up errands for the latter’s father. Juubun had finally gotten around to meeting Furi’s father, but unfortunately his friend had insisted he use the transformation technique to transform himself into a girl first. Apparently Furi’s father has given her a no male friend’s rule, which didn’t make sense because Furi was just as much of a friendless loser as Juubun. 

“So you’ve never been to the Leaf Village, Juu Juu?” Furi asked the green haired Shinobi. 

Juubun’s eyes continued to stare at the world outside the train windows, his elbow resting on the arm rest that was connected to the window. “I’ve never been to any village other than the Rain Village, Furi.” Juubun’s head turned to face the blue haired Kunoichi. “What about you?”

“I go to the other villages all the time.” Furi replied; her voice filled with bravado.

“To be your father’s errand girl?” Juubun asked with genuine confusion. 

“W-What. No. I don’t always do that… I do things in other villages. Like… Go to the theater, or eat at a restaurant. In fact the other day I ate at this awesome joint in the Cloud village.” The bravado left Furi just as soon as it came.

“You go to other villages just to go to a theater or eat food? You can do that in the Rain Village. ” 

“I don’t have to take that.” Furi crossed her arms. “At least I go out and visit other villages. All you do ninety-nine percent of the time is do D ranks or do what you consider to be ‘training’.” 

“What I do is training.”

“If it were then you wouldn’t be a mediocre Shinobi, Juu Juu.” Furi looked away. 

“So what is it that your father wants from the Leaf Village anyway?” 

Furi sighed. “Some Leaf Village brand of wine called Sage Goose.” 

“We’re going all the way to the Leaf Village for wine.”

“Yes.”

“Okay.” 

_______________________

Hours later, the duo found themselves outside a liquor store in the Leaf Village. “Watch and learn.” Furi spoke confidently as she used the transformation technique to appear years older. “You wait here, I’ll get the wine.” 

“Hm.” Juubun hummed in approval as the Rain Kunoichi walked inside. The Leaf Village surprised him with how different it was from the Rain Village. For one, it wasn’t raining. Besides that obvious detail, the village wasn’t filled with countless skyscrapers, and endless traffic. Most notably the Leaf Village had families and homes instead of countless apartments and young adults who only cared about partying. It was a much nicer atmosphere. 

Unfortunately there were problems Juubun would encounter in any village. 












There were a few things that Juubun hated; some could even say those things filled him with dread. The first thing was loud noises. So far so clear, there wasn’t anything loud in his vicinity. The second thing however was crowds. Juubun suffered from enochlophobia; being near groups of people, even near small groups charged the Shinobi with anxiety. So when he saw a group of laughing teens about to cross paths with him, Juubun’s expressionless face broke into a frown. Although Furi would’ve wanted him to stay put, he simply couldn’t. 

Although his fear was ridiculous and irrational, there was no he’d stay put. There was a reason why he would travel by jumping roof top to roof top instead of walking through the bustling street life of the Rain Village. As obnoxious as it sounds, the thought of crowds of people swallowing and overtaking him was just too much. Immediately the teen turned around and began walking away from the sidewalk of the liquor store and countless other stores before the crowd could pass him. 

The teen began to make random twists and turns to find a less populated area so he can relax and wait for the knot in his stomach to go away. He would worry about finding Furi later, right now he just needed to find an alleyway or something to clear his head. As he turned corner he bumped into someone.  He and the stranger locked eyes for a few seconds. The young Shinobi still felt anxious and nauseous. *“ARRGHHHH!”* Juubun vomited his lunch on the unfortunate stranger’s shoes.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2015)

Shou Mashima​Just Kill Jintaku.​We're worried about you Shou...​
Crimson dripped gently and steadily to the ground, drop after drop forming a small pile next to a black boot. "Huff... Huff...Huff..." The breathe was hard and steady as well, It belonged to Shou Mashima. He stood there, left arm limply hanging at his side, blood flowing over his right eye and dripping off his chin to the ground below him. "Huff... Huff... Huff..." His right arm held his sword best it could, but it shook under the blades weight. "Hah... This guy took out those teams on his own? I don't believe it!" One of the men mocked, puffing his chest out proudly. 

"Look at him! He's a mess! Blood dripping out of every pore!" It was true, Shou's left arm has become useless thanks to the kunai from earlier, he wasn't capable of grasping anything right now. But, he had his right arm still... Though his body was clearly exhausted and trying its hardest to inform him as such. "Stop shaking..." He growled at his arm. "You're not weak... You're not weak..." He tightened the grip on his blade. 

"Give up! It's still twelve versus one! You can't even begin to think you stand a chance!" "Heh... Maybe you might think that." Shou took a step forward, a sharp pain coiling up his body and causing him to drop down to one knee. "Hurgh...." His teeth grit together as his knee crashed to the earth. "You can't win." The men started to step forward, kunai's drawn. "Heh... I feel like a cheerleader on prom night, taking on the football team. Weak in the knees and my arms too worn out to use anymore." "Are you proud of those last words?" One of them asked. 

"Well... As far as last words go." Shou looked at his blade, it was far to heavy to use... He'd have to let it go. "Hows this for one." His hand released it's grip, and pushing off the ground with his leg he propelled himself forward. "GIVE ME A BREAK!" His right arm crossed over his shoulder, a wild hay-maker punch, connecting into one of the masked men's jaws. CRACK! But more than just a crack, much more than that. There was a gritty grinding sound as well and further cracks and crunches. 

The masked man went flying, further and further backward and through a wall. There was no way a normal man could have survived that blow. It was a punch delivered by a wild beast that has been backed into a corner. "One arm. No arm... It makes no difference." Shou clenched his fist till blood poured from his hand. "I'll slaughter each and every one of you." The men charged at him, Kunai's lunging outward. 

Shou grabbed on of their arms, a blade pierced his back, he opened his jaw and bit into the man's throat, spitting out a hunk of flesh at another. A second blade jabs into him, He headbutts a man, the sound of a loud crack could be heard... a third blade into his side. His swings his fist backward and send one of them colliding into the ground, stomping down on his head. A fourth blade cuts across his chest, He throat punches one of the goons.  

A fifth blade into his leg, a fifth man kicked in the chest and send flying into a car. The sixth kunai find's itself lodged into Shou's right shoulder, the crimson gennin rips it out and stabs the man in the eye. The fight continued, a bloody gore filled mess. By the end of it, Shou stood there, eight kunai sticking out of his body, blood dripping from every inch of his body. "Heh... Heh....Heh..." He slowly raised one finger on his right hand and lifted it into the air. "Check please." THUD!


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2015)

The Peaceful Life of Jinrou... Protecting the Princess.. Part god knows what.

​
The young gennin and priestess ate their fill of the delicious buns. "Sho... How comf you dun trusft me." Kiyoko asked, her mouth still stuffed with the man's latest creation, strawberry chocolate baked buns. "I don't like liars." Jinrou responded, turning his head and puffing out his cheeks. "Oh~ But It's fun to tease you fufufu." "THAT'S THE OTHER THING! YOU KEEP DOING THAT!" Jinrou leaped from the chair, though he missed his footing and fell hard to the ground. "Atatata..." He rubbed his head.

"Hahahaha!" Kiyoko chuckled, kicking her feet and holding her belly as she watched the young man rub the bump forming on his head. "You keep falling~ It's pricele-oooh!" As she laughed, she knocked herself off balance and began to fall backwards towards the ground. "Oh... oh no... This is going to hurt!!" She thought to herself, closing her eyes and bracing for impact. THUD! "Huh...? It doesn't hurt?" Kiyoko looked down to see Jinrou laying face first on the ground. Her butt currently pinning his head to the ground. 

"Oh...?" She blinked a little, standing up to let the young gennin sit up. "Atatata.... My head..." He grumbled, "Ah.. you're forehead!" Kiyoko shouted, "Hm?" Jinrou pat his forehead, wiping off a little blood. "Ah... It's nothing, just a scratch." He smiled back at her. "Why did you do that? I thought you didn't like me..." The young man shrugged. "It's my mission to protect you. Like you or not. That mean's even if you're going to fall, I will soften the blow." He pounded his chest and pointed his thumb at himself. 

"That's my ninja way! To help everyone, no matter how small it might be!" Kiyoko blushed a little, "He's... Kind of manly..." "It doesn't matter if i like them or not." He quickly added, giving her a stern look. "Eeeeh!?" Kiyoko griped, "But... I'm such a looker~" She turned her side to him and tugged at the top of her robes. "OI! DON'T DO THAT IN PUBLIC!!!" Jinrou quickly turned away, hand covering his nose. 

"Hahahaha! You kids sure do make a cute couple!" "I TOLD YOU WE'RE NOT A COUPLE!" Jinrou shouts once more at the old man. "Y...Yeah..." Kiyoko added, face turning a little red.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace
_"*Sigh*, Another Crybaby Huh?"_


_"Agjk!!"_

Kentarou pressed his fingers against his lips as tightly as he could from suppressing vomit from coming out of his mouth. It hadn't just been the ride, the psychological shake of him going through a mildly short staircase that appeared incredibly long. caused a mental strain that rocked the boy. At the bottom of the staircase, he woobly stood to his feet while using the handrail as support._ "Ugh, that felt awful. Oh and nice come back back there, with that low comedy level I should-" _Kentarou couldn't finish his quip, as in that dark wood-platted basement, filled with boxes of supplies, at the center stood a tall man clothed in a black suit with thick long hair of the same color.

He referred to himself as Zazan, the so-called 'Observer' of this challenge laid before him. Hostility erupted from Kentarou as he had unhesitatingly pulled out his pistol and aimed it straight at the enemy's scowling face. Before the trigger could be pulled, a different card was put into play. That is, a child being held up by his collar from Zazan's harsh grip and thrown at the suit-wearing boy. Alarmed, Kentarou dropped his gun and caught the dirty child with open arms.

Scanning the formerly captive child from head to toe, the teacher had not located any noticeable injuries along the conscious boy's body._ "You better not have done anything to him, or I swear I'll-"_

_"You'll what, shoot me with that little toy of yours? You just dropped it and from what I heard youre even more useless than normal without it. Don't make me laugh,"_ Zazan remarked with an unamused expression facing the two boys before. Despite his enemies being a few feet away, that gruff man only held his hands in his pocket. _"The boy is alright, you've found him haven't you? I guess I should say good job,"_ after having said that, a small white insect crawled out of the child's ear. It had appeared to be the parasite they'd heard about, but before Kentarou could step on it, the pest dissolved into a puddle.

Once he had looked back up, he had found Zazan gone without a sound made prior to that. The young teacher's eyebrows wrinkled as his eyes moved across the area. _"That's it?....That easy?" _Kentarou confessed about the uneasiness that was welling up inside him. The mental attack on the stairway had been troublesome, but he had expected a bit more after that. After thinking for a bit, the sight of the child regaining consciousness brought him back to reality.

_"You're safe now, listen to me, are you alright? You don't feel weird anywhere do you? Do you remember your name?"_ after letting the young on down and stand on his own feet, Kentarou had asked that question carefully. The dirty blond-haired child in ragged clothes, unfitting for winter, spoke up after being silent for a bit. _"It's Shin...and....no,..I'm alright. Who are you people?"_. Knelling down  on one knee to make eye contact, Kentarou placed a warm smile on his face and answered,_ "I'm Tsunamori Kentarou, a teacher at Kumogakure. This unwelcoming looking guy right here shamefully calls himself 'Ace'. He may not look friendly, but he's helpful so you can rely on him to watch your back. But more importantly, do you know where your home and parents are? I'm sure they're worried about you" _

When asked that, that boy's shoulders slightly raised and his small muscles seemed to have tightened. Looking at the boy's wavering eyes that were glancing to the side, the signs of unease had not gone unnoticed by Kentarou. _"....You don't have a family do you?...Is this place your home?"_ When Kentarou came to that conclusion, Shin's eyes widened in surprise. That child didn't know, but Kentarou had constantly seen that kind of face many times in his line of 'work'. It was that kind of appearance of abandonment and loneliness that the teacher himself had also experienced.

_"...Y-yeah,...my parents thought I was too much of a hassle to deal with, so they left me here....and the orphanage in this village is horrible,..I really don't want to live there,"_ he stumbled and tripped over his words, the struggle it took for Shin to bring all that up was all Kentarou had need._ "I see," _he simple stated in response with not much else. _"Well then, how about coming to Kumogakure and into our orphanage?"_
_
"H-hhuh!?"_

Something inside of Shin seemed to have been lit up. Noticing that, the young teacher with a compassionate smile continued on. _"Don't worry, although they can be pesky and annoying...the kids there are very sweet....Don't tell them I said that though, or else they'll be even more annoying,"_

In their short quest, Kentarou had not done much. In fact it could be said that Ace had been the one doing the heavy lifting and carrying this team. The teacher being here or not most likely would not have changed whether the child was saved or not. Still, there was a certain role that any normal teenage boy like him could fit in, and if it was this one, he didn't mind.
_
"Y-you're serious?"_ Shin's words became unstable, but it was no longer the fear that was grasping his throat. It was the tears that were swelling up under his eyes. After silently complaining about having another crybaby, Kentarou placed a hand on the boy's head._ "Yeah, you all will get along just fine. I swear we'll all be like a family," 
_
Family,

That key word had brought it all crashing down. No, it had brought it all together. A waterfall of tears came running down Shin's cheeks, crying uncontrollably against Kentarou's chest. The mad voice of an vicious boy lashing out against injustice could no longer be heard, instead the kind thoughtful words of a teacher was speaking. _"You can start by calling me Tsunamori Sensei,".
_
While holding onto the crying child that was latched onto him, Kentarou made an awkward expression as he looked back at Ace, _"H-hey, you don't mind if I make a quick trip back do you?"_
​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
The night sang silent whispers to the moon. Upon the ceiling's darkness on top of the structure's panels, sat a boy who merely payed attention amidst the disturbance of drunkards, ignoring the strong order of alcohol and cheep perfume. Much had occurred in a short time, but what had brought the child to a peace of heart was that he could finally enjoy his own company. A sigh escaped him, but traveling all the way north to the Iron Country. _DON'T YOU THINK THAT'S A BIT MUCH!?_ The image of a mission proctor reached his thoughts, pulling the middle finger as he laughed mockingly at Ace's despair. To be sent from Kumo to the other side of the country. _Rat bastard! I swear next time I'll steal something more precious!_ He cursed silently, the vein peered from his temple. Tightening his fist. Dealing with this cold was enough for AT LEAST ten times worse of a punishment than he actually deserved! Life was truly unfair! 

A sight escaped him, turning his vision his eyes saw another member enter, just that this peculiar member was a female, and she looked young and unlike the rest of the people here, actually worth giving a second look. His feet swung at the empty space under him, the shadows veiled his presence. Following for a bit, he witnessed she sat on the bar table and immediately ordered a drink. Probably some sort of delinquent, nothing really stood out from her as a suspect. So he ignored her presence and continued to focus his hearing once more. Voice echoed throughout the entirety of the structure, along with the heavy music which played. It would take someone with an adept form of hearing to make out all the words which were present in the area. Which is why, with the aid of the Land Of Iron, a lot of staff hid mics within their clothing. Cardioid mic's which repeled sound from three dimensions and focuses mainly on the area it is pointing. So he just needed to tune his hearing on just several voice until something of interest popped up. 

Apparently, a terrorist group assembled recently and he was tasked to deliver any sort of information he could gather to the higher-ups of the continent. Of course, the boy didn't meet them directly, he would just write a report that would be handed down between personnel until someone of importance picked it up. So rather than just saying to a, most likely, old man in person without any restraints to his lingo about what went down, he had to use a dictionary.

"I seriously hate that man so much..."

The words escaped his lips with massive prejudice. But never the less he stood upon the panels and began to peace among them. Without chakra, someone would normally find any other method to do something of this caliber, but balancing upon the thin steel footing he drove above the entirety of this place, scouting something of relative interest. Other than men screaming to the dancers and a lot of garbage concerning life stories nothing of particular interest showed up. That was, until, he head a loud smash of glass from one of the lines. 

"Yo, who was it that sound came from?" He spoke through his own mic, turning his head to search one of the bar tenders was looking directly at him, signaling that he was the one where it come from. Composed and silent, Ace demanded of the other parties. "Isolate the communication on the 5th one. I wanna hear what's up." The sound of the others decreased and the one in front of the female who just prior entered the bar became much more audible.    

_"It's fucking stupid - all of it."​_
"Great, she has an attitude too."A tinge of sarcasm on his voice was made present, but what caught his attention was the thing she said after the such. It was exactly what he wanted to hear, which just caused him to shot a grin on his lip. "Alright, that's what I wanted to hear. Five, pull out for a bit. Let me take the wheel." He walked above the two, the current bar tender left her to her words and he dropped behind the wall which separated the open space from the back where all the employees are required to use. The man merely shrugged and continued his way, fixing his clothes, the suit he wore for the occasion something like this happened where he had to switch. A small breath of air escaped him. Fixing his collar he looked at himself in the mirror, slicked his hair back and prepared himself for the confrontation. Stealth really wasn't his forte, but whatever. 

​
Looking one final time at his suit, he confirmed that this was as good as it was gonna look. No matter how much time it took it wouldn't really matter because it's not like Ace was an expert with suits. Coming from the back he picked up the drink the bartender was making and handed it towards the girl. 

"Sorry for the inconvenience. My partner had to switch with me. It was about that time for his break." Acting politely was truly a hell of itself. A smile broke from his lip. His elbows met the table as he pushed the drink closer to her "I heard what you spoke to my partner too. I'm sorry, it's incredibly rude to eavesdrop, but I was kind of curious too. Though you are right, there are some heartless humans around there. Some with absolutely no regard for life." The memory of the man that appeared before him in the mission with Hotaru replayed itself on his head. Maybe this might a bit difficult, but he continued to smile at the young lady before him.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2015)

_
The Reality of the Other
Hotaru
Liquid
END_​

_“I’m okay.”_​
Hotaru smiled as she reached out and ruffled his head. He was such a little kid, but she was no better. There was something about him that was interesting to say the least. In a he was young and she was old type of way, she was probably not even a year older than him, and yet she felt so old and wise. Hotaru chuckled to herself a little bit as she listened to his words before nodding her head. 

“Ah before I forget.” Hotaru turned around and reach behind her bed, shuffling the cords until she felt the rustle of plastic, she grabbed the plastic bag filled to the brim with bloody clothes. They usually leave the patients stuff in their room just in case of things of this nature. She pulled out two phone, one hers and one his. “First of all, how dare you throw this?”

She laughed before taking on of her phone charms off and placing it on his, it was one of a character from an old cartoon show that promoted ninja safety. Like don’t play with mom’s kunais, smoke bombs or sleep bombs and how to tell the differences.  And things of that nature, it was one of the things Hotaru grew up on when she was a part of Class A.

“Second you aren’t allowed to take this off.” She placed the phone charm on his and handed him his phone, “You are stuck with me you know that right?”

“So let’s promise to put this all behind us, and the next time we fight we throw blows like real ninjas.”​
Hotaru nodded her head, “No talky feely crap, but real blows!”

She laughed hard before patting his head, “It’s okay, I should have explained, I should have done a lot of things, but I didn’t and I can’t take it back.”

“But I promise to ask next time, and slow down a bit.”​
Hotaru smiled, “But for right now, I want coffee! A shit ton of coffee!”

_*===================================*_

“So what you want to do?”​
Sebastian asked his mother as they hid behind the corner of the emergency exit stair case. Zenas didn’t leave, she waited for her son to come before grabbing him. Zenas took a deep breath before thinking about it for a very short amount of time. 

“Kill him, simple as that.” Zenas explained, “Kyo doesn’t want to get his hands dirty, and Hotaru is still young, I could make quick work of a child like that.”

Sebastian drew a long sigh, “Mom you are too cruel…”

“Your mother is a fast worker…”

“My mother jumps the shark way too many times.”

“She what?”​
“Nothing! Nothing!”  Sebastian laughed before leaning on the door to the exit, “Listen let’s not move as of yet, there no reason to. The kid will keep silent and I’m stationed in Ame. If the kid finds out more about his past self than allowed. We end him simple as that.”

Sebastan shrugged his shoulders, “I don’t know about you, but I’m not that quick with getting kids blood on my hands, future threat or not.”

Zenas took a deep breath before looking away from her son.

“You are such like your father.” Zenas mumbled under her breath before walking past him, “I’m heading back to Konaha, knowing Kyo he would want a detailed report.”

“Ah! Mom! Don’t say that!” Sebastian complained as he rushed right behind her, “Come on~ You love the both of us right? Me and dad?”

“…..”

“….”

“Who told you that?”​
_“MOM!?”_​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 4, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
What could he say after such a display. For a moment there Ace couldn't help but fall silent, in fact there was nothing he could say at this point that would really add or take from the situation. If this was a competition he had lost it. But this wasn't a competition, this was a mission. He not only underestimated the boy, but also misinterpreted him. A sigh escaped, eyes wondered the darkness and stared at the place. "They say heroes are born when the heart shines brighter than their strength." Almost defeated he spoke between his thoughts. A child who's world would shift considerably, and words were enough to build upon such a stigma. 

"Yeah, go on ahead. I'll stay here for a bit longer." His voice turned soft, his eyes moved to the boy and with a shrug and smile. Strength meant nothing without heart, something he himself knew but really couldn't portray. Maybe his circumstance changed. But just a disappointed sigh escaped him, and he paced deeper into the darkness. Somehow he felt unwelcomed, unneeded, so in a moment like this, it would be best just if he ran off with his kids. "See ya at the gate." 

The farther he paced, the stronger the resonance. Soon, even Rosuto himself peered from the dark. The phantom witnessed what had just occurred, and turning his head towards the object that strengthened his presence, he spoke to young Ace.

"This is probably the most content I've been. To see you... squirm in a sea of your own fall. Truly, I can somehow understand why you yourself enjoyed it so fondly, Mao. It truly rejuvenates the soul." 

Ace reached for the stone, one that emanated in a luminescent white glow, his hand lifted it up over his head. Something called his name, his real name. And it brought a shiver to his back. The moment it faded in a sea of particles up on the air, a third persona was begging to surface. One that arose a rather... familiar lust of blood. Placing his hand on his mouth, as if to sustain whatever this sickening sensation was, Rosuto held his shoulder and tossed him to the wall.

"So you're getting closer. Tell me Mao, is dying really a great adventure? I feel that at times, the sensation of dying truly bring one clarity. You wouldn't know, but something like this, was merely a reaction to out last encounter. The moment where you and I last faced, in the other dimension. After your fight with Rakiyo, you summoned your real strength. One that not only ascended you to a greater strength, but cause you to evoke fear on the world."

Of course he remembered! He never forgot. He never forgot those memories that haunted him so furiously, he denied it to the maximum of his abilities. He truly did but he couldn't deny who he was, at that moment something took over. His eyes shifted hues and his smile broke. Ace had left the body and a soul replaced him, his hand coiled on Rosuto's neck. The natural evil that oozed at his presence was complimented with the amber of gleam of the eyes. Lifting Rosuto from his feet, he choaked the phantom who's resonance has given him form. Destroying his form with a crash of his fist, as he laughed under his breath.

"This fucker never learns, does he. A king always comes back to reclaim his property." 

He felt alive again, his mind has finally taken over that weakened state. That moment of the last fight before Rosuto had any time to finish him. He actually felt something that he never had felt for a human for. Sympathy. How hilarious! Sympathy for such a worthless dipshit child with anger issues! But he did, and it fucked up the process of regeneration entirely. It fucked it up to the point where this new form even tried to repress him. How callous, does he not know that he was this world savior! 

"Ohh boy! I feels so gooood to be alive! ZYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## Olivia (Dec 4, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Heat of the Moment
_______________________

It was almost like a switch was flipped, because after I had demanded to get my third drink the bartender simply bowed to me, asking me to excuse him. I questioned the movement but he walked into the back - and for about thirty seconds, there had been no bartender. I didn't know if it was because of the drinks or because of my natural impatientness, but I was getting ready to yell at the back. To my surprise a new bartender made his way out, but he certainly was not the type I was expecting.

Unlike the last bartender, had natural white hair, dark skin, was rather attractive, but the kicker had been that he was young. I would say he was about my age, I couldn't exactly place whether or not he was older or younger, but it definitely threw me for a loop. Why a man, this young, was working at a bar before he himself could legally drink alcohol, is a surprise to me.

These leads me to a few conclusions. One, he is actually older than he looks. At the oldest I could say is that he was twenty, and that would be very generous, but lets give him that doubt. Okay, so lets say he's twenty - then why bring him out? Sure it could be the previous bartenders shift has ended, and he's taking over, but for someone so young it almost seems strange. Maybe by having someone around the customers age it subliminally makes the customer feel more secure buying more drinks? Could that be the reason? I wouldn't doubt it.

However as he started to speak, he held a certain amount of class and sophistication to his speech that I wouldn't normally attribute to a teenager. Sure, it could be due to the fact that he's working, but it did seem like he was putting in a good effort to do well at his job - so I probably shouldn't give him hell for interrupting my third drink. What was strange though, had been his comments on people who exist in this world - the murderers who continue to thrive with no end in sight. I let an exhausted breath leave my throat before looking the man square in the eye.

"Trust me, I'm right with you there...Monsters like that - those who have no concern over the people they hurt, those type of people are the worst."

As I finished that last sentence I grimaced a little - was that what I was? A monster? I've killed so many people after I lose my mind - that's the very definition of a monster, not to mention those men who kidnapped me. I murdered every single one of them. Why? Am I doing the world a service by removing the scum who aggravate others? Is that for me to take blame even if I can't control it? I...I don't know the answer. I shook my head, this wasn't the time to be thinking about things like this.  

"I...You know what, I don't know if your buddy told you my drink, but just whip me up something, I don't care what it is."

I swirled my current glass in my gloved hand, as the melting ice cubes spun in a circle. The more I sat here though the more I couldn't help but gaze back to the man behind the counter. He seemed interesting and a little mysterious. I wasn't sure if it was the drinks talking but I felt a compulsion to say this - which is odd given my normal circumstance to other human beings.

"Hey...Do you have a name?...You, well...you don't have to tell me if you don't want to - but my name is Okami. I just thought...I just thought I'd tell you."

I said a little awkwardly. My eyes looked back down to the counter, staring at my empty glass. What was I doing? Why was I acting this way? I just want to drown out this entire day and then this fuckboy shows up and jumbles up my relatively simple bar night. Well fuck this, I don't care if he looks to be younger than twenty, if he's working here then he must be legit - I'll just have to push on through the night and survive till morning. With that said his early words came back to the surface, and just like that my mind flipped like a switch.

"So...you're interested in those terrorist people? I ran into what I think was their leader. He was crazy, I couldn't do anything against them. But I was kidnapped by them, after the hospital blew up...This whole day has just been...Ugh sorry, I'm sure you don't want to hear my problems, I probably should just stop."

I didn't know why I was talking so much, it was almost like I couldn't stop. Maybe this is why people went to therapy, it was almost too easy to continue talking, like once you start it's like you can't stop. I rolled my eyes and before he could give me another drink I pushed my current glass away from myself, irritating the man next to me as my glass bumped into his own.

"You know what, I don't need another drink. But...thank you - for listening. I know it's sort of your job to just stand their and listen to customers bark orders, but most people can't stand me, and I can't stand most assholes."

I felt really smooth, but I was probably a jumbling mess. God, why was I acting this way - maybe this was the bars intention all along. I knew I thought something about subliminal messaging or some shit, but having a young guy this hot working next to me is making me act...weird...I don't know, he at least seems like someone I can put up with...Maybe.

"So...what else do you want to know about me?"​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2015)

A Mashima Family Christmas Part 4










​
"Hey!" Koji ran into his elder sister Rei's room. "Hm? What's up Koji?" Rei looked away from her book to speak to her younger brother. "Tomorrow's Christmas, So where is Shou?" Rei blinked a bit, "Wait... What? What do you mean where is Shou!?" She leaped out of bed and dashed downstairs. "HIRAKO! HAVE YOU SEEN SHOU!?" The elder brother looked up from his newspaper. "Hm? Nope not since yesterdays mall Santa incident." "Oh you mean when Shou called him a false Santa and threatened to report him to the Krampus?" Koji added, "Yeah that one." The elder brother sighed. "He's such a handful every damn Christmas." 

"But he's never here otherwise..." Rei stated, her voice trailing off to a near mumble as she spoke. She missed her brother, the young boy he used to be. "If I had my choice i'd off the bastard the moment he came through the door. He's nothing but a selfish monster!" Hirako shouts slamming his hands on the table as he stands up from his seat. "He called Dad! Mom was sent off to prison! For His Crimes! His faults! We lost our parents and you can't even do missions because he left us to clean up his mess!" 

"He's still our brother Hirako!" Rei screamed back, "We have to try and do what we can to keep what little of this family we actually have!" Koji blinked as his elder siblings began to argue. "What family? It's just you, Koji and Me! That's our family!" "Shou IS family!" "He's nothing but a freak and a monster! Did you forget about all the kids he killed during he academy!? Did you forget that he slaughtered them without question!?" 

"I DIDN'T FORGET!" Rei screamed back at him. "Did you forget how our parents poisoned us!? How they attacked us!? How dad threw a knife at your head when you walked into the house EVERY day! Did you forget how we were treated!? Cause I didn't!" "WE'RE ASSASSINS REI! That's what we do! You want to be strong! Be strong!" "THEN WHY WASN'T OUR COUSIN RAISED THE SAME!" Hiraki stood there, he had no comeback for that... It's true, the had a cousin... Jintaku's daughter. She was raised to be an assassin, but her training was much different. 

The clans ideal was to train your children to be prepared for death. But Shou's father never cared for how he did so. It was sink or swim in their household, some took to it better than others. "We raise our clan how we raise our clan Rei." Hirako sat down and folded his arms. "You want to go look for the monster? Go. It's like a blizzard outside so you're welcome to go." 

"Can... Can i like... go eat some cookies...?" Koji blinked. "Ah... Ah! Oh my god I'm so sorry Koji! I forgot you were there! I'm sorry you had to see that!" Rei dropped to her knees and held the young boy. "I like cookies." Koji responded, unsure of how to face the situation, he was confused about many things... His father died four years ago when he was only five and he barely remembered a word he spoke to him. 

"Yeah. Go eat some cookies." Hirako stated bluntly, rubbing the back of his head. "I'm trying my best to keep what's left of this family together Hirako! You could at the very least try to as well!" "I make sure we have a home. Food. Clothes." He looked at his sister coldly. "I do my part to keep this family alive." 

--- 

Elsewhere 

"Maybe I should just stay away..." Shou stood outside the door to his home, he'd heard the entire fight, though it wasn't like that was a great feat. He was sure that you could hear them from the kage's office with how loud they were getting. He looked down at his hands, in his right hand was a chibi shark plushie, in his left a picture of the family while they had been out caroling. Shou crushed up the picture and walked over to the trash to throw it in. He then looked at the plushie, then the trash. He did this several times, switching between one and the other. 

It was Christmas, the truth was... during Christmas, his dad always laid off the attacks. The poisonings, the beatings, the taunts, the insults, the knifes against his throat. Everything always stopped around Christmas. It was the only time Shou felt normal, like he didn't have to listen to the demon inside him. Like his blood lust was satisfied, for these five days he could be the him that didn't crave carnage. 

"Tch..." Shou closed the lid to the trash. "Looks like the demon's growing more now." He thought to himself, In his mind, the darkness that loomed over him grew even larger. He opened the door and stepped inside. "SHOU!" Rei rushed over to him and wrapped her arms around the gennin. "Are you ok? Where were you? Why didn't you say anything? What happened?" "hm? I just got a letter from mom is all. She made something while she was in prison, some arts and crafts project." "Eh? Really?" Rei blinked. "Yeah, I went out to pick it up." 

Shou tossed the plushie to Koji. "She made it for you." "Eh!?" Koji looked down at the little shark plush. "Mom... made it for me? Really!?" His eyes sparkled with excitement. "Yeah." Shou released himself from his sisters grasp. "Anyway, I'm cold, imma take a bath." "Ah... ok..." Rei watched her brother go up the steps. "He... seemed off." "He probably heard us arguing. Looks like we're next on the chopping block." "DON'T SAY THAT!" 

"Rwaar!" Koji shouted, ramming the sharks head into Hirako's leg. "He ate your leg bro! Now you can't walk!" 

--- 

In the bathroom, Shou took out a receipt for the shark plushie, tossed it into the toilet and let it flush. "Merry Christmas Koji."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 5, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
Upon closer inspection of her, yes, she was indeed young. If Ace had to guess it was approximately his own age if not a few years older. Though not certain if she was of age yet to drink, but if that was the case, then her face would surely pull a lot of weird questions. Hanging her a drink almost seemed rather cruel, but it's not like he was here to judge. Her hair, like his, was a gradient of silver and white. The iris of her eyes were a radiant azure unlike his which like his hair was pigmented silver as well. For a moment he self as if she was questioning the very essence of his appearance, she wouldn't blame her, it was really because he was so young that a pause would have presented himself. He expected her to be more buzzed after the third hit, he believed the bartender prior to him placed a stronger order, but seems that wasn't the case. Or maybe she had a lager tolerance than what you could've expected. Ace was almost impressed, but to be honest, it wasn't uncommon. Through the silence her voice finally peered through her mouth and he could tune her tone with much more clarity than from the mic.

"Sadly. To think that those people exist." 

He responded, merely to have her talking. At this juncture it only seemed like anything you'd witness from one of those movies in the theaters concerning a scene much like this. A lot of people went to a bar for a lot of reasons. To socialize, to hangout with friends, for a break with someone, or even to unwind. Fortunately, she came here to vent for what it seems. And concerning the topic she spoke with the guy prior to him, it was exactly what he needed. Paying close attention, she asked for another drink. Fuck... What the hell? For a moment he realized that he actually had to serve the drinks, but thankfully most of the people here were either too drunk or too busy to care and other than the dude who sat next to her, he didn't much seem like he needed to be too proficient at this. 

"Sure." 

He turned, and he began to pick on of the myriad of drinks that were placed almost systematically upon the shelf behind him. Why did this made him so miserable? He swore he would have to make that man  pay tenfold for this,in fact, maybe he should just prank him to the point he would cry. Something extremely awful like, place a spider on his nose. He was crazy scared of spiders the little priss. Carefully looking at the stock, his finger crossed through the labels, trying to read the contents and the amount of alcohol within them some were as low as 10% with others ranging to at least 80. Sometimes he had to question if humanity had an inept desire to kill themselves... Fortunately he didn't care enough nor did he have the time to really ponder on the idea. Feeling rather bad for her he decided to pour one with considerably less alcohol. It'd be dangerous if was drunk in the middle of the night where anyone can just do anything to her, then he remembered the guy who's half dead on the ground which she previously just destroyed a glass cup and he got over it. Then there seem soon to have been a stranger development, which was that the conversation evolved to now asking his name.

"My name? Well, I don't give out my name to just anyone. But, you can call me Ace." Was she flirting with him? Or was she just tipsy. He couldn't really tell but he silently cursed the fact that if it was the former he just had to ignore! _GODDAMN THAT FUCKING MISSION PROCTOR!_ _This is one-millionth percent his fault! This kind of opportunity didn't present itself often you bastard!_ He poured the drink on a separate glass, but soon she seemed to have pulled away from the idea, turning his head to witness her, a small chuckle escaped him as he closed the bottle and returned it to itself. Picking up the drink he placed it on the man next to her, a smile beamed and he told him "Sorry, it's on the house." Slightly calming the man next to her, he was able continued to the conversation.

His shoulders relaxed, he leaned closer to the girl with hands rested upon the table, locking eyes with the stranger on the other side of the table who's name was Okami. "Okami, huh? The word translate literally to either great god, great spirit, or even wolf. Kind of mysterious if you think about it, really. But nevertheless is a nice name. Suits you well, if you ask me." 

He spoke, just trying to break the tension that seemed to have built up, bur more over than that, she said she was captured by them. Meaning that she knows. More so, she know about the leader. This was beyond perfect. But then the odd question arose once again. 

_What do you want to know about me?​__
What else? Maybe we can just figure that out over a drink? Hopefully something less alcoholic?_ He wished he could say, but it didn't matter. Resisting the urge to sigh and the subtle annoyance that built up around he continued. 

"You seemed bothered by that, incident. Why don't you tell me about it? I'm no psychiatrist or anything of the sort. But certainly I can listen."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 5, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko VI*

?Yuuko, this guy, he?s that Kirei Kazoo and however the fuck it?s said.? 

Her normal boisterous pitch was breaking, with each word a giddy exuberance found itself scratching to the surface as she looked with attention at the unusual sight of a floating man. Suspended in the sky by wings of light, reflecting off eyes of ultramarine but such a brilliant shine was a dim existence to the gleam that shone in the eyes of Mariella. 

This was going to be a fight. 

?You?re more than welcome to take your ass and dash if you feel you?ll get in my way, which you might.? Mincing no words with Yuuko about her choice of options. ?But if you?re going to stick around, for some reason or another then do me a favor.? Twirling her arm around to loosen herself up, her feet skimmed the earth planting them deep into the earth to brace herself. Casting a glance to Yuuko out the corner of her eyes, dilated with eagerness she spoke only three powerful words to the frightened kunoichi that stood behind her. 

?Don?t. Fuck. Up.? In sync with her words their opponent flung himself downward and charged with great velocity coming upon them in the amount of time it took Mariella to refocus on him.

*SWOOSH*

A glimmer of steel and ebony strands passed by, hair blanketing Mariella?s body while ducking beneath his blade. This miss was simply the beginning for this man of Jashin. His ability allowed him a degree of agility neither girls on the ground could foresee. He began to flit around the field, catching his verbal insulter with the back end of his sword, thrusting her out of his vision and off to the side. Yet Yuuko was still found herself not able to muster everything she had as she watched, King?s form in front of his, his glower communicating his thoughts of ?insignificant trollop.?

*Tetsu Senpū
*
A look of fright, the blinding light of the sword, everything was moving faster than she wanted to. 

*CLANG*

Instinctively the visage of two shuriken tied together by a thread let his escape deaths call. Even frozen in fear the bodies call to defend itself was embedded deep in her. Catching even she off guard as she began to fall to bended knee, King?s sword bearing down on her, threatening to cleave her in two and leave her for the maggots. Instead of such a fortuitous action taking place, a shadow darkened their view growing ever larger at quick pace. 

A cut of a wide sweeping stroke, metal slicing clean in two, a steel beam vaulting over his presence like a meaningless obstacle of little challenge. 

?Forgot to introduce myself.? Harshly pulled by the collar worse than the anger of a disciplining parent, forcing him down to eye level with Mariella. ?They call me, _Mariella?Hisako?Concordia_. But you? You may only call me *Hisako* and I?ll?.? Caught in a grip akin to the jaws of life, one pull was all she needed to separate this man from Yuuko. Her eyes filled with excitement and curling her fist with enough momentum the air to wrap around it, tossing into his face. 

?Be fucking your face up today.? 




​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 5, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Heat of the Moment
___________________

With a new glass in my hand I simply sat quietly - maybe I had done something wrong. I just wanted to let all my problems go, I had hoped that drinking would drown away all my thoughts, but talking about it made them come to the forefront. That wasn't even the worst of it, it was who I was at my core. Hell he spelled it out for me, my name...it fit too perfectly. I was no greater god or spirit, no, neither of those would kill for revenge. No, I was indeed a wolf both literally and metaphorically. 

_*CKK*_

The glass in my hand formed a little tiny crack in the side as my grip tightened. Fucking Hitsuji, he probably thought he was so clever when he named me. Maybe he did that to remind me of who I was, that no matter what I did in life I was born a killer, and that I would be alone forever for what I had done. Hell I deserve it, I have no recollection of it but apparently I killed my mother, I mean, no wonder my dad wants nothing to do with me. Maybe I deserve this solitude - maybe I just...maybe...

My attention had been broken due to my glove becoming a little damp from the crack I had just formed in the glass. With a heavy sigh I released the glass and pushed it towards the bartender named Ace. I felt shaky, but my thoughts were racing like a thousand miles per second but as slow as a snail at the same time. Everything felt bigger in a condensed space. I almost felt claustrophobic now but I didn't want to leave. No...I didn't want to leave, not yet anyways.

"I...I don't need another drink...Sorry about the glasses..."

I admitted softly. I just wanted to drown out the night but now I felt differently. I felt as if I could never escape who I was, so getting drunk over it was probably the stupidest thing I could have done. Balling my hands into fists I started to rub my thumbs over the side of my index fingers nervously, I really didn't have much to be nervous about but yet I felt this unease. I needed to shake it, I needed to...

"Bothered by the incident? Well, that's one way to put it...I...I live on my own for the most part, out in the forest. It gets a little cold and lonely, but it's probably the only way someone like me can live peacefully..."

I wasn't sure if he would understand, but I didn't really know how else to explain it nor did I feel an intention to explain it any differently. I normally wasn't one to share my feelings or backstory, so maybe that's what was making me feel uncomfortable. But as my eyes burrowed into the half full glass in front of me, my unease began to disperse.

"So living out on my own I run into a lot of delinquents. Bandits running into me trying to rob me or whatever. Shitheads. But I...they never get what I want...because I..."

My gaze looked up to meet Ace's gaze, and I could tell I had his undivided attention. With that said I could see even the littlest of worry for what I was about to say. I'm sure he knew the words that would next come out of my mouth - that I killed those bandits. I took a deep breath, knowing that I had to phrase the next part very carefully.

"Well, it doesn't matter...I brought a man to the hospital after I found him during a hunting accident. The town was acting shifty, but never the less the doctors took him in, and then, boom. The hospital goes up in flames. I wake up, caged, being given raw meat like an animal, by those people, and I just want to-"

My eyes diverted back to the glass, wanting to take it in, to ingest it and forget everything I just said. I was stronger than that though, I don't need it anymore, I am fine the way I am. Even if I do drink it, the thoughts won't go away. As long as I...as long...

"But these people...I knew I had to get out. I lured over the one with the keys and I killed him...He was a murderer, he was a terrorist...He deserved it...but even so I...I'm a monster. I don't-"

I realized I had just admitted to the man that I had murdered a man in cold blood. I was a horrible person, I didn't deserve any sort of sympathy or therapy. My breath shortened, looking back up to the mans gaze. Biting my lower lip I reached into my pocket and placed a wad of money on the counter. I knew that would probably over pay but I didn't want to be here any more. No, no longer. I pushed my stool out and hopped off the chair, picking up my bow and throwing it over my shoulder, before giving a panicked goodbye.

"I apologize...I'm a horrendous person who doesn't deserve anything, especially not the ear of a attractive young man."

I didn't even know what I was saying anymore, and couldn't tell if my face was flushing red from the drinks or the embarrassment, but regardless I pulled up my scarf to cover my chin, getting ready for the coldness that would await me outside.    ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Rain fell from the sky.

Yukino frowned, glancing up at the clear midday sky before opening her parasol to shield herself from the light spray. Rain was uncommon in Konoha?almost unheard of?but she had been lucky enough to see the weather report the day before and prepare as appropriate. After all, the last thing she wanted was for her new clothes from Blueberry to get spoiled; suede shoes seldom reacted well to water.

What the girl failed to anticipate, however, was the sudden gust of unexpectedly strong wind wrenching the parasol from her grasp. The amusement of nearby onlookers could be heard over the mocking whistle of the wind, and Yukino felt her cheeks lightly flush in embarrassment. Not needing another excuse to try and get away from the company of those in her immediate vicinity, she darted off to chase after her fleeing umbrella.

The wind carried it past an alleyway, and Yukino followed suit, waiting for the wind to inevitably weaken before making her move to snatch it out of the air. She made a sharp turn at the corner, then almost immediately afterwards, stumbled back, feeling a dull pain throb in her forehead. The kunoichi rubbed at her head, glared at the person who bumped into her?a pale, scrawny, bizarre looking fellow with malformed features?opened her mouth to lecture him, and...

Vomit fell: a slimy, warm and viscous deluge of waste. It splattered all over her new shoes, over the pavement, and filled her nose with the unpleasant burn of undigested lunch. Yukino Nara bit her lips, raised her eyes at the boy and glared pure daggers of contempt at him. "I..." she pursed her lips. "Are you aware of what you've just done?"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

The green haired shinobi used his sleeve to wipe his mouth before lifting his head upwards. The person who he had unleashed his lunch upon was a girl with long jet black hair who possessed eyes that raged with fury. After she had spoken, the young Fūma simply stared at her for a few moments.  When it seemed like he wasn’t going to say anything at all, he finally spoke. “I threw up.” He scratched his cheek. “People do that when they feel nauseous." 

His green eyes glanced at the girls shoes. That’s why she must be mad. Furi did mention how she heard that most Leaf Village Kunoichi were prissy and cared too much about fashion. Juubun kneeled down to take a closer look at the girls shoes. It was covered with rain water and his undigested mushed up chicken breast. Using his hands as an improvised napkin he began to wipe the vomit off her shoes, which unfortunately did nothing but smear the chunky chicken. “Hmm. That’s no better.” He said as he stood up, wiping the vomit that was now on his hand on his shirt. “If it will make you feel better, you can vomit on my shoes.”


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2015)

Christmas With The Mashima's Part 5- Finale. 









​
Christmas Day.

Koji sleepily walked downstairs in his fish bone pajamas, looking for a glass of water to drink. He crept past the creepy Christmas tree and giant mound of presents, into the kitchen. Opened the fridge and poured him some freshly filtered water. Then turned back around and began to sip from his cup as he stared at the mountain of presents once more. "Oh. Santa came." He spoke quietly, still very much asleep. "..." He paused for a moment, the realization slowly creeping over him, his eyes widened, pupils dilated. "SIS!!!" Koji dropped the glass of water, luckily it was plastic and merely bounced off the ground. 

"SIS! SIS! SIS! SIS!" Koji burst into his elder sisters room. "Shou I told..." Rei sat up to see a very excited Koji leaping into the air. "K...Koji!? You're supposed to knock!" "SIS!!! SANTA!!! SANTA CAME!!!" Rei blinked a bit, she had remembered wrapping some presents for Koji last night, as she always did, but not enough for him to be so excited over. "Yeah... I know it's Christmas silly." She smiled at her little brother and pat his head. "NO!!! THERE'S A MOUNTAIN!" "Hahaha I'm sure it's not that many!" Rei giggled as she got out of bed. 

"Come! Come Look!" Koji grabbed her hand and dragged her downstairs. "I'm coming I'm coming! Just wait a little bit!" She laughed, Koji didn't go through what they had gone through, so it was refreshing for her to see the world in his eyes. "Alright show me this mountain... of..." Rei had no words, there was far more presents here than she had wrapped. Each one seemed to be placed with great care, smallest in the front, largest in the back. The presents formed a sort of wall around the tree that extended outwards and forward. 

"What's with all... the... noise..." Hirako came down stairs, his voice trailing off as he too saw the mountain of gifts. "I... Thought Santa only got him ten presents..." He whispered to Rei. "Santa only wrapped ten presents." Rei whispered back. "Then where did..." Hirako walked over to the gifts, "To: Koji From: Santa Claus." 

"I didn't write this... I know Rei didn't." Hirako thought to himself, He gave Rei a nod to come check it out and she too thought the same. "It's too nice of a writing to be Shou's too..." Rei thought to herself, Who could have delivered these... "Can... Can i open them now!?" Koji asked with wonder in his eyes. "Haha ok, let's open the ones from the family first alright?" Rei smiled, "Then Santa!" "Yeah!" Koji dug through the mountain of gifts to find nine presents. "Huh... Nine?" Rei thought to herself. "Ok! Three for big sis! three for big bro! and three for me!" Koji smirked, handing the gifts out. 

"Ah... wait... Shouldn't we wait for big bro Shou?" Koji blinked a bit, looking at his siblings. "Hehe, Shou likes to open his presents alone Koji, he's always been that way." Rei smiled at her younger brother. "Huh... but why?" "Hell if i know." Hirako sighed, opening up a present from Rei. The trio all did so, opening each gifts from their labeled siblings till they got to ones simply labled "Hirako" "Rei" "Koji" 

The gifts were sloppily wrapped and the handwriting was a dead give away. "Heh. Looks like Shou actually got us something this year." Hirako muttered, opening up his gift. Inside, there was simply an envelope. "Huh...?" He opened up the envelope and inside was more than a few thousand ryuu. "The...the hell is this?" Rei opened up her present, inside was a picture of the entire family, before Shou went off and killed their father. "What's... going on...?" Rei looked at Hirako. 

"Oh! Look!" Koji raised up box of Kunai and Shuriken into the air. "Now i can practice while i'm at home!" "What the hell is going on?" Hirako was confused, Shou never got them anything this nice... not ever. "Shou!" Rei dashed upstairs and threw open her brothers room. "S...Shou...?" But it was nearly empty, the bed was made, no clothing strewn about like it always was, No papers, no sword... "Shou!?" Rei dashed into the bathroom and threw open the door, but all to be seen was a sink with a slight drip. 

"Hirako!" Rei called downstairs, "Can i open the rest?" Koji asked, "Yeah sure. I'll go check on Rei." The elder brother walked up the steps. "What's up?" He stepped into the bathroom, Rei was on her knees, she turned to look at him, tears streaming down her face. "Shou's gone!" "Yeah and?" "NO! I mean he's gone!! He's cleaned out his room!" "What...?" Hirako shook his head, thinking his sister was just over reacting. He walked into his younger brothers room to find it as she said... 

"The hell?" He looked around, the desk was cleared except for one piece of paper folded on top of it. He picked it up and opened it, "Merry Christmas." Is all that was written down, In very fine and delicate handwriting. "What... the hell?" Hirako threw open Shou's closet, there was no clothing inside, except some empty cardboard tubes, normally used for wrapping paper. 

"Shit... He's really gone..." Hirako rubbed the back of his head, Rei pulled herself together, washed her face and dried her eyes. She had to be strong for Koji. "Ok... Ok... It's ok." She looked at herself in the mirror. "He's probably just doing his normal and making room for his gifts or something. That's gotta be it!" She nodded to herself and went back downstairs. 

"Sis! Look at all this!" Koji had torn through half his presents, they were mostly clothing and small toys. "Whatcha got there?" Rei smiled as he held something in his hand. "IT'S AN MP3 PLAYER!" Rei's eyes widened. "Eh... Those are really expressive..." "I must have been extra good this year! Hehehe!" Koji smiled like a happy fool. 

Hirako came back downstairs and leaned over his sister. "You were right. There were only empty cardboard rolls in his closet." "Eh...?" Rei blinked a little. "Empty... cardboard rolls...?" Hirako nodded "And this." He handed her the note, the elegant writing looked familiar. "Koji! Can i see one of your tags!" "Sure!" Koji handed one of the gift tags to Rei. She compared the writing on the paper to the tag... "It's.... The same...!" 

Rei threw the paper to the ground and dashed out of the house. "SHOU!!!" She screamed, running through the streets. "SHOU!!!!" She ran and ran, charging through the snow and the people as they walked around. "SHOU!!!!!!!!!" She screamed as loud as she could....

​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace??
_"...."_


After taking a new student back to the bus and having a pain to lie about the circumstances on how he found Shin, Kentarou had returned to the village gate agreed upon by Ace. Trudging along the snowy land, the boy spotted the white-haired teen standing by himself. An unfamiliar and odd sensation crawled up the young teacher's skin as he moved closer, for some reason he had found himself to be more tense.

'Something doesn't feel right,...' he mentally commented to himself as a sweat eased down his cheek. Ace's hair was covering his eyes from the angle Kentarou was walking, so he was unable to get a full grasp of his expression, but underneath that clearly laid an ominous smile. _"Ace,"_ Kentarou called out as he stood before his temporary partner, yet he received no response. _"Hey, Ace!"_ he called out again, this time the call seemed to have connected as the white-haired shinobi raised his head in reaction. _"Oh, right,right, it's Ace now.....," _he seemed to have recalled something but that only left Kentarou staring in confusion.

_"Are you okay? You aren't getting shaken up by all of this are you? Heh if you want, you can pridefully hide behind me,"_ he came up with a half-baked remark to change the mood, but Ace's response didn't help, _"Hah! I'm totally fine Kentarou, my wonderful pal! Was just thinking about a joke I heard is all. How was the runt- I mean lil' kid holding up? Didn't pee his pants did he?"_. His manner of speech was far foreign to what Kentarou had been used to prior hand, not only that but there was no return of fire through words and even stranger was the more upbeat manner that he spoke.

_"...Shin's fine, a little uncomfortable at first but he should smooth out over time....What's with all the smiles and nods now? You didn't seriously crack at the last second did you? I can't let a loony along with me on this!" _

_"Mmmm what's wrong with being a lil' loony?"_
_
"Wha-"_

_"Zahahaha!!! Just joshin with ya Kenny! That scene from before with you and the kid lightened up mah cold as stone heart and so I figured I should relax. No need to be serious ya know?"_

An eerie smirk was given Kentarou's way. Unable to discern how to handle it, the boy wrinkled his eyebrow in confusion and then gave a small huff. _"Well whatever, as long as you don't screw things up at the last minute. We still need to find out where the second kidnapped child is,"
_
_"That would be in that hospital over there,"_

_"Huh?"_

Ace's finger pointed toward a large white building a few blocks away that stood between two other buildings. At the center of the building was a large cross, indicating what it was. _"How did you- no, no, wait I won't even ask. A normal teenage boy like me probably wouldn't be able to understand the tricks of you shinobi. Let's go already,"_ Kentarou shrugged of his question as he headed forth. Ace, following behind, responded casually _"Aw don't go saying that. I'm sure there's 'lottsa possibilities that you can be used for,"_

Although at face value that comment could be seen as just trying to lift the spirits of a comrade, darker intentions hid behind the words of 'Ace' who slyly licked his lips. ​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 5, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
Frail. If there were any words which described her those were the one that he could muster. She wasn't frail in any sense of the word, to be honest. If anything she demonstrated a resolution Ace himself could appreciate. Not everyone was allowed to be heroes, and not everyone could be one. Sometimes the circumstances played out so dreadfully that they could only weave a tapestry of disaster. But the perception on herself, the method of which she visualized her life. It was dark, somehow like his own. To live knowing the demons which haunted you, maybe even a past you weren't really too proud of. Ace understood that to a sentimental level, almost. His eyes swayed towards the glass, witnessing the grip of her fingers break the glass, as he picked up the cup, this was a clear indication that she was trapped between real and thought. How long has it been since they've began talking? A couple of minutes? An hour? He didn't really know, he only knew that she held information that he needed, but somehow he also wanted to halt. Make her forget, even if for a moment. 

His face reddened however at her last comment. Something that slipped from her lips which he questioned the source of it. Was it because she was just that brutally honest or maybe the alcohol really did a number on her. His hands made its way to his cheeks, making sure that the heat which began to reddened them wasn't visible to the girl. After a moment she pulled out a stack of money, and threw it on his direction. Standing from her seat she wanted to rush over the exit. Ace sighed for a moment, pondered what occurred and what would be the best course of action. Interrogation? No, impossible, he couldn't. She was somehow broken, but nor destroyed. She was fighting against a desire and a will. Something she herself felt guilty of. Maybe he should drown his worries in alcohol as well. It worked for most people, why not for him too? 

"Hey." 

He ushered before she left, picking up the glass she seemed to have damaged, circling the ice within upon the liquid that hasn't poured off the glass yet. His mien entranced by the turning whirl of the beverage in the mixture of the melted ice. The faded shade or apricot liquor that entertained his train of thoughts. This circumstance was different, but oh so similar to one of his own. Hotaru was certainly someone the opposite of this girl. Confident and loyal to a cause, although he didn't fully agreed upon but she saw no mistakes or flaws upon it. 

"Human life is precious, y'know? When the moment strikes and you start to see red... Maybe you still feel bad after that person is gone. But that doesn't make you any less human than anyone else. In fact, it make you exactly the same." The memory surfaced, a man which stood at the apex of pain called out for help, his eyes and flesh rotting under the semblance of a disease. A failure... an experimentation it seems more like it. Too many mysteries to really calculate and exact conclusion, but there something much more persistent in the midst. And it was the image of someone who retained their humanity after being almost taken over by a curse... Ace had seen that and had failed to stop it. Human life was precious, but who where they to decide if they are meant to life or die? 

"I really wonder. Would a monster care?" A chuckle escaped him as he leaped the table to he the other side. It seemed it was abundantly clear that this information proved the groups whereabouts were in fact upon this village, however it wasn't anything to concrete or solidified for him to come to any conclusions. Placing his hand on his hair, pulling it forward, and messing with it a bit. Pulling the two feathers from his pocket and placing it on his hair, adorning his features with it azure hue. Pacing in font of her, arms crossed and grin in place he spoke. 

"A sin. A real sin, is something you could never atone for that's what I believe." His real came to mind... I guess he was just the biggest sinner of them all. 

"To be perfectly frank, I don't see no monster. Just a pretty girl that's been through a lot."  His true personality began to show, and he finally wanted address the situation. But this time, things would run accordingly to how he wanted them to go. "On top of that, I found my new partner. How about you and I do something about those guys who put you through hell?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Yukino took a deep breath, steeling herself against the moist softness she could feel soaking into her feet. "I fail to see how retribution here would be of any consolation, or restore my ruined shoes." She could feel the rage pulsing in her forehead. Not just at the situation, but at the reaction of the boy who threw up on his shoes in the first place. Her patience for imbeciles was low at the best of times, and these were anything but the best of times.

But she forced herself to remain cool—a kunoichi had to always remain composed, even in the most heated situations. Months of intense training with the most traditional clan in the entire village had drilled those values into her. 

"I assume from the way that you speak that you're mentally handicapped somehow or suffer from some form of social deficiency, so I'll exert a measure of benevolence to explain the situation to you," she said slowly, stepping out of her shoes. The pavement was cold and wet with rain water, but anything was better than the disgusting warmth of her sick covered shoes.

"You vomited on my shoes. For what reason, I do not know, and you can spare me the details, but the custom here is generally monetary compensation, _not_ an application of an eye for an eye value." She gestured downwards. "Based on your appearance, I think it's fair to say that monetary compensation isn't an option. So, I suggest an alternative: you give me what little money you have on you then work to pay off the rest of your debt."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 5, 2015)

Ace?
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand​
"Oooh, the new playground looks nice and horrid. Dark and spooky, you can feel the uneasiness pour from the walls and floorboard. But to be honest I prefer large towers instead, but this is great!" 

The was almost a hop to his step the maliciousness of his smile ran across those lips of his, eyes slowly turning from one side to the next, the eeriness of the structure only comforted him, of course, as how he was now this was merely child's play. But of course, he couldn't mistake the fact that he wasn't himself at the moment, but the breeze through the lungs was fucking nice, bro! Yeah! This sensation was suppressed for like 15 years, of course he needed to release it. Lord all mighty--! Oh wait, actually, _MAO ALL MIGHTY THIS FELT GOOD!_

"Yoooo-hooo! Hoooneeeyy I'm hooommmeee! Where that kid being hold up! Yo crazy pedofile, bro! You know it doesn't really help your image keeping little boys locked up and shit right! ZYAHAHAHA!!!" 

Spinning a turning in the center of the hallway, he continued down the hall without any rhyme or worry about anything. Any tension the situation was suppose to build upon him ricochet from him. Ken seemed even more disturbed by his sudden outburst, in fact it much more odd the complete shift in persona. Mao turned to the boy. Oh Ace, he could truly understand why you would get mad! This boy was hiding some potential you could perceive! Nah, you just didn't like the guy, but well corpses will be corpses. The thought with a smile crossing his lip. But really, this was no smile, but more over a malevolent stare that resulted in a smirk which displayed that natural evil in his soul. 

"Hey my regular companion! You aren't getting cold feet right? Ho, don't worry! Someone as ordinary and plain as you could do this simple task! Fear not my buddy, my pal! That snot-nosed runt will be at our possession soon enough!"


----------



## Bringer (Dec 5, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

Juubun said nothing as the girl rambled on and on, the only sign of him actually paying attention was the slight head nod he’d do every few seconds to indicate he was listening. After she was finished speaking, the young Fūma stared at the girl with his unblinking eyes.  “You assuming that I am either mentally handicapped or have a social deficiency is quite rude. You are a rude person.” Juubun said with a blank expression. The girls tone was far too serious for her words to be good natured, unlike when Furi would make such quips. “As for compensation, I’m afraid I don’t have all my money on my person. It is not usual for people to carry all their savings with them when visiting another village. Do people in the Leaf Village do that?” He asked as he stared at the teen’s discarded shoes. 

The shoes were simply distasteful.

In all honestly one could say that Juubun did her favor by puking all over them. However seeing as he ruined them, he still felt as if giving her whatever money he had on him and working off his debt was the just thing to do. Jubun took out his wallet, opened it, and spilled it upside down. Spare ryo that could only partially cover the cost of the shoes spilled out and fell on the wet ground. Juubun stared at her. “You were supposed to hold out your hands.” He said in his usual way of speaking; completely monotone.  “Now, what can I do to work off my debt?”


----------



## Hollow (Dec 5, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*D?-Rank: Pillar Island Princess VI*

Yuuko took an unsteady step back as she assessed their current circumstances. They were surrounded by enemies on all sides and, even though Fuyuka had previously told them the Rogue Knights were enemies they could easily deal with at their level Yuuko somehow doubted her words now that she stood before them. Then, they spoke and the girl started doubting everything their team mate had said while briefing them on their mission.

The princess had already been captured. Even if she had escaped on her own, the Rogue Knights had probably gotten to her on the first night. Yuuko wouldn't be surprised if Suzume had been the one to tip them off...and she wouldn't be surprised if Juubun and her were in such a tight spot because of her too. But why had Fuyuka lied to them? The girl couldn't help the frown that took over her face as she came up with different reasons for such an idiotic lie.

She had no time to consider it properly right now though. When Juubun requested she leave one alive, Yuuko froze. She didn't want to fight, she'd rather just run away and track them down at a latter moment to find where they were keeping the princess...and leaving on alive? So they could torture him?

Instinctively, her hands closed around her neck as she remembered what she had done on a previous mission. The image was still fresh inside her mind, as if it had been only yesterday. A sour taste covered the inside of her mouth and the ebony haired genin paled considerably. Time wasn't on her side though, as the men suddenly rushed forward in attack and her present colleague began the fight as he was supposed to.

If nothing else, Yuuko had to admit that she was surprised with the boy's strength as he counterattacked and defended against their multiple enemies relentlessly. On the other hand, the girl just stood there awkwardly, not entirely sure if she should just leave him to his desired fighting and run away on her own or...just stand there as she had been doing for the last couple of seconds? The answer came in the sudden interest two of the Knights took on her as they both charged towards her at the same time. 

She brought out a kunai to defend herself against their katana, she didn't attack back though and they could obviously see how green she was as a kunoichi by the way they scoffed at her. "Enough," Yuuko heard the command before she was picked by the back of her jacket and thrown at the rocks with brute force. The weak genin slid down, a thread of blood trickling down her temples as she fought to keep her consciousness intact. "Our mission is not to bully little kids. Just throw them into the dungeon as well."

Juubun fighting back with all he had was the last thing she saw before her eyes blurred and darkness took over her.

---

The first thing Yuuko realized when she finally came around was that she was extremely grateful she was in a dark place, because the sun would not be kind to the excruciating pain her head was feeling at the moment. Had it been broken? She hoped not, if she went back home with a broken skull Haru wouldn't let her do anything but D-ranks the rest of the year...rather...this _was_ a D-rank. 

Was she going to be demoted to doing _F-ranks_?!?

Choosing not to face her impending doom until later, she dragged herself up, growing slightly annoyed at how both her feet and hands were tied, the latter behind her back. "Juubun-san?" She called into the darkness. Yuuko could feel the dirt beneath her, coupled with how her voice echoed ever so slightly it was safe to assume they were probably inside a cavern. The darkness was too bleak for her to be able to make out anything.

"You're alive?" A feminine voice called with a small snobbish accent. "Oh, I tried to call for so long I had begun to think you were dead."

Yuuko felt her mouth grow dry as she crawled back in fear, choking on her own words as she asked fearfully. "A-a-a-are you a-a-a g-gho-ghost?"

There was a small pause for silence and then the voice spoke again. "...you're an idiot, aren't you?"

"Bow your head peasant!" The female voice chanted dramatically. "You are now speaking with the Princess of the Pillar Island. I shall have your head if you dare compare my royal beauty to that of a ghost ever again!"

Inside her mind, Yuuko could clearly picture a haughty female throwing her blonde curls over her shoulder, looking down on her with pristine blue eyes. She laughed as quietly as she could though, not wanting to offend the girl again. "Hello, your highness. My name is Yuuko, I was sent along with my team mate who's either somewhere around here or..." she cut herself off, not really wanting to think about the other possibility. "Ahem! In any case, we've been ordered to bring you back before the ceremony and-"

"I'm not going!" The princess raised her voice into such a high pitch Yuuko winced.

"Princess-"

*"I'M NOT GOING!"* The girl screamed again, even louder this time. "Y-you have no idea what it's like...what I have to go through each and every year..."

Feeling bad for the now crying young woman, the kunoichi sighed. Hadn't Fuyuka said the ceremony was probably nothing more than gibberish? No...but everything else out of that girl's mouth had been a lie, why wouldn't this be too? "Tell me about the ceremony, your highness. I will do what I can to help you."

For a while, Yuuko's only clue to the fact that the girl was still there was the continuous hiccups. But then the princess spoke and turned that day into one the genin would remember for the rest of her life.

The day Yuuko Shinohara purposefully disobeyed a mission's orders.​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 5, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Heat of the Moment
___________________

A monster. That's what I am in the literal sense - an absolute monster who murders without a second thought. That's what I have observed anyways. Yet a guy like this somehow sees something in me that I don't, that I still have humanity despite all the bad deeds I have done. I'm not sure if he's correct, but it does bring to question one thing.

"If I were a monster, I wouldn't feel regret over the murder of all those people...I'm...just like everyone else."

I muttered quietly under my breath. I wasn't entirely sure if what he said was true, I'm still to blame for all those deaths, but maybe, just maybe, I wasn't the monster I thought myself to be. But if I'm not, then is it okay for someone that's humane to do things like that? Even if they would be victimized otherwise? Maybe the world just isn't the black and white.

The thing that surprised me though had been that this guy, Ace, had sounded like he's had experience with this before. Some sort of inner demon that eats himself up from the inside. Helpless, that was the word. I wonder if he ever felt helpless at times as he watched himself do things he told himself he would never do. I...He seemed so genuine and nice, I couldn't help but crack a smile even at a strange time like this. He hasn't even talked about himself and yet I feel like I can finally relate to someone - its strange. I've never had this feeling before.

As he went on my cheeks once again flashed with red at his compliment, where normally I feel like I'd just normally ignore the compliment, here I tried to duck my head under my scarf. Why did I feel this way? I'm blaming the drinks. Regardless the real kicker had been his declaration for a new partner, which caught me completely off guard. I took a step back a little shocked.

"W-what?! What's going on? P-partner? One, you work at a bar! Two, what can the two of us do against an organization like that? As much as I'd love to go kick their asses it isn't like they're just going to appear out of the blue!"

My voice basically skyrocketed, and all of my jitters from earlier had dispersed. My eyes just looked at Ace's face who let out an easy sigh. I could tell he was getting ready to say something but just didn't quite have the right words to say it. After a few seconds I noticed he gave up and just decided to come out with whatever he was going to say.

"Sorry about this, I didn't mean to trick you or anything, and I do care about your story, but I am a shinobi looking for those guys too."

Suddenly things started clicking in my head. No wonder he working at a bar at such an apparent young age - it wasn't that he was deceivingly older it's that he was simply not a bartender. He was a shinobi on a mission. With that said, if he is a shinobi then that means he uses deception to get what he wants. All that he said, was it simply a farce or did he have some truth in it? I figure I wouldn't figure out for a little while anyways.

"So...you're a shinobi. I knew there was something off about you the moment you walked out from behind the back."

Regardless if he was deceiving me earlier, it didn't seem to be the case now. In fact, he easily gave up his identity to me and is ready to include me on this mission of his. I'm not afraid to say that this is my first mission with a shinobi, but it will be interesting to see where this leads.

"If we're speaking of things being off, seeing an underaged girl at a bar is pretty unsettling."

He admitted with a tinge of levity in his sentence. Truth be told I didn't expect him to react this way, but I instead huffed in response, turning my head. I found it amusing though, that a shinobi would request the aid of a kyudo user, but it's not like I'd deny myself the pleasure of his company. Strangely enough, despite the fact that I hate being around people, usually in fear of what I could do to them, this is a guy I wouldn't mind spending time with.

"Well, this will be my first time being a partner with a shinobi. So it must be pretty cool, getting all these missions, being able to do all sorts of cool things with your chakra."

His gaze averted from mine after my last remark in almost annoyance, which made me question what he had to hide. Was being a shinobi not as enthralling as all the tales I've read? Not that I really envied shinobi, it just seemed like something I'd like in another life time.

"I, well to put it simply, can't use chakra."

He admitted bluntly. Gigantic question marks appeared in my brain as I listened to his response. He can't use chakra? That must be a joke given that he's a shinobi. Every shinobi I've ever read about used chakra masterfully, hell, even I'm able to use chakra. After a few more seconds of looking him in the eye I could tell he wasn't joking, it was the truth. I wanted to laugh but I didn't want to be insensitive, so I tried to play it as cool as possible. Cooling myself off, I casually made my way to the door, while opening myself up to show that I was okay with him following me.

"Oh...well, I'm sure your an awesome shinobi otherwise. So hey, Mr. Ninja, where are we going to?" I was being a little playful by calling him Mr. Ninja, but I saw that the name didn't exactly make him chuckle. Pouting slightly, I waited for his response. 

"First, just call me Ace, no other names will be necessary. Secondly, I was given two locations to investigate, this bar, and a place a couple blocks down. From what I understand one of the workers has some inside information about the terrorist group. Once we get the information I need then we'll be on our way."

  He was being fairly honest with me which was nice, it was actually a good feeling to know that despite being partners for what was probably just a few minutes he was already treating me like an equal on this mission. On one hand I was scared to go and find the men who did all those horrible things, but on the other I couldn't wait for them to get what they deserved.

"Alright then, well after you."

I gestured as I opened the door to the bar. A sudden wind blew inside, making my legs inside my jeans shiver. Otherwise I was glad that I was pretty bundled up, with my scarf, gloves, and leather jacket keeping me warm. Small snowflakes continued to fall from the sky, as a new adventure finally lay in front of me. Something a little scary, but exciting in its own right, and as far as I can tell there's no one else who I'd rather spend it with. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Her eyes moved to the spilled ryō on the ground collecting rain water, then moved back to meet the boy's gaze. Hardly enough to cover the cost of her shoes, and barely worth expending the effort to collect, but money was money. "You can start," she said icily, "by picking up the coins you spilled all over the ground."

The response she received was just as nonchalant as deadpan as every other word she'd gotten from him. "Okay," he said simply, before bending down to slowly pick up the ryō one by one. Squatted down in a kneeling position collecting spare change from the wet ground as if it were an every day occurence—Yukino thought the posture was oddly fitting for him. "Is that all I have to do?" he asked, as soon as he finished.

"I mentioned earlier that it's how you can start. Pay attention to what people say; it's discourteous to ask questions which have already been answered before," Yukino lectured. "First, I will need to... buy some new shoes. You'll accompany me during this and carry my bags."

The kunoichi gave the boy another look with her onyx eyes. Straggly green hair, a lanky body and a permanently vacant stare etched into a distinctively average face. Not to mention the rancid smell of vomit. "Remain precisely five metres away from me at all times during this," she finally said, tucking a loose piece of hair behind her ear. "I would rather avoid association with you."

She looked down, checked her watch for a moment, then glanced up at the sun. Despite the rain, the sun remained bright and the sky remained a clear blue. It would be a busy day at the mall, to be sure. Yukino suppressed a sigh and pressed a single finger to her temple. A warm, enclosed area filled with people she didn't know or care for. She could feel the headache already.

"Come on, Vomit-san."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou w/ Ace??
_"...."_


_"You know, I may just be a background character but even I get annoyed!"_ 

Kentarou shouted as he painfully watched the comrade that was formerly a cool-mannered quiet jerk, was now a loud-mouth eccentric jerk that frolicked around as if they hadlanded in some themepark. But of course it wasn't it was a hospital that was hiding a child or two with inside and most likely had a trap similar to the last. It was for that reason the teacher was being so cautious and of course so annoyed by Ace.

_"And here you were talking about me being the careless one, damn hypocrite,"_ Kentarou commented to himself while clicking his tongue. _"Still it's strange though,"_ he scanned around the the central main room of the hospital, despite it being the middle of the day, there was no one around to be seen._ "There's no dust or mold, so this place isn't abandoned, I bet that Zazan bastard must of did something to the employees and patients,"_ the thought of helpless and already injured individuals being further toyed around because of someone's sick game, almost made Kentarou boil.

It was only the fact that getting angry here wouldn't change anything, that the boy calmed himself and began to walk. "_Zahahaha, what if those little rugrats are just playing hide-and-seek with us. Ya know I thiiink it'd be better if we just blow the place down,"_ that kind of comment from 'Ace' simply made Kentarou cringe as he side-glanced behind him. _"Your jokes have even worst taste than before,"_ he only said as their footsteps echoed through the walls. As they(or rather mostly Kentarou) were checking through the windows of the rooms as they passed them, a new voice could be heard.

_"Looks as if you've finally made it, I wondered if you two twats would ever stop bickering,"_ that familiar and irritating voice belonged to man named Zazan. Kentarou couldn't see him, but that didn't stop the boy from pulling out his pistol upon reaction. _"No need to be so hostile, boy, the children are right here,"_ from ceiling, just a few feet in front of them, two bodies came crashing down. Because of the way they fell, the young teacher gasped and mistook them for corpses. Yet to his gratification, the two young children seem to alive and well, only unconscious just like the last.

_"HmHm, congratulations on finding all the children, a job well done by the person whom mother has become so fascinated with,"_ the voice was not one of praise, it was clearly one of sarcasm and with a tint of hatred dipped in, but Kentarou did not bother with that matter. Something else was amiss. _"What the hell?... What the hell, this is it? You kidnapped these children for only this!? What was the goddamn point just to have me run around?! Hey answer me, what are you up to?"_ he lashed out with enough force to wake the sleeping children before his arms. After a few seconds, laughter burst out through the halls Zazan finally revealed the answer to the teen's unease. _"That's right you disappointing rascal,  your life will not be so easy. Did you think all this was for nothing? That you just happened to come across Ace at an opportune time? Idiot, the preparations are complete, prepare for the real First Challenge. As a message from mother, 'The Devil is not merciful, ready yourself for hell!"_

A chill ran up Kentarou's spine as Zazan's words seemed to echo in his head. Left in confusion and for some reason, soaking in a nervous sweat, the boy spoke to the person behind him without looking. _"...Ace, you got any idea what he's talking about?......Ace?"_ Once he noticed he was left with an ominous silence, Kentarou turned around and found 3 items on the floor.

The first two were unfamilar but one of them was a gun, something he had known well about._ "What are-"_ he paused, nothing had forcibly stopped him but the realization of something very important caused the boy to put a halt to everything else. He had found something ugly. Staring at Ace's- no, something else's eyes, he did not find the hard sharp and noble glint he felt he could respect. No, these eyes held something vile and visceral that threatened to swallow everything else whole. Kentarou pointed out the hideous  irregularity standing before him

_"H- hey.....who are you.....wheres Ace....what the hell did you do with Ace!?!?"_ ​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 5, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
Moments passed, pacing through the snowy roads of the Iron Country along side Okami Ace finally traced the location of where they needed to go. Upon witnessing the structure, Ace saw it was an abandoned factory. Of course, he couldn't really expect any less from these people. If blending in plain sight didn't work then, probably hiding in the darkness was their second option. The cold of the night's winter started to get to him. The suit really wasn't aiding at all in repelling the whether. Ace tried to remain composed, but this was horrible. He wanted to return home, Kumo wasn't necessarily the most humid, but it certainly was better than this freeze of a country. Okami mentioned this was her first mission, certainly he wasn't too experienced either so he couldn't really think himself as a leader or a mentor. Turning towards he, he pointed at the building that seemingly looked like a cliche replica of those movies he watched at home. 

"That's the place. We should be stealthy first to get something out of them." He spoke rather indifferently about the situation, but he didn't really like stealth. Being in that bar, inhaling alcoholic fumes and nicotine along with other weird substances through his nasal passages for hours sort of killed his patience a little. Fortunately, he made an ally at the end of it, but for the most part he really didn't much care for it. "Or we could just go in, beat 'em up and get them to spill the beans. Yeah I like that plan a little bit more." Okami rose her brow as her eyes turned to the structure before him. 

"Don't you think that's a bit reckless?" 

"Don't you think that's a bit daring?"

"Are you trying to act cool?" 

"What are you talking about? I am cool."

"Sure, I can see how the weather is turning you two shades lighter." 

_DAMN IT THAT WASN'T HIS FAULT!_ A vein popped out of his temple. Were the events of Hotaru repeating itself or was he merely everyone's play thing! He once again silently cursed towards the heavens for this long string of misfortune. Maybe this is what the called divine intervention. Someone or something certainly did not want him to see him happy. He started to distort the rift, pulling his phone from what seemed to be a ripple in reality, swiping his hand to grab it, he immediately search his contacts and began to tap his fingers rapidly across the touch screen. Soon pressing send and throwing the thing back into the ripple in space. 



> _"Hotaru. I just want to remind you that I hate you with all my being and that you should soon feel divine wrath upon you. Love, THE MOTHER FUCKIN' BEST IN THE WORLD! P.S. Get well soon!_



"Can you explain to me what was that?"

"What was what?"

"That."

"I texted a friend."

"Clearly, but what about what you did."

"What did I do?" 

This was not only getting annoying, but it truly didn't seem to be getting anywhere. Ace truly did this almost instinctively so whenever he portal'd something from the rift it was as if he expected everyone else to feel the same. He couldn't tell if she was toying with him or just legitimately curious about the message he sent.

"Well, there's really not time to waste. We'll figure it out once we're inside."


----------



## Hollow (Dec 6, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku VI*

"Eeek!" Yuuko squealed as the ground gave under her feet and she had to do some quick thinking to avoid being swallowed by the gigantic abyss her friend had created with her fists alone. "Hisako-chan! Don't destroy the village!" She pleaded with teary eyes. The genin had only ever read about the ability to split the ground like an earthquake with one's bare fists, she wasn't entirely sure if she was lucky to see someone actually perform such a skill in front of her or extremely unlucky that she happened to be present in that same exact battlefield.

As if she could understand everything Yuuko was thinking, Mariella spoke accordingly, going as far as to tell Yuuko specifically not to _fuck up_. And then the guy her team mate had identified as Kirei Kazama, one of the people they needed to look out for, made his move. It all happened way too fast and, in just a few seconds, the genin found herself face to face with death, sure that the only reason it hadn't taken her yet was because something had kicked in inside her and forced her to move. She would have to thank Tora for at least beating such a good self defense mechanism into the girl's body later...if she made it back home.

Because she had no idea what else to do, Yuuko tightly closed her eyes and waited for the final blow to hit her. Instead she heard Mariella's voice once more as the kunoichi grabbed their enemy's collar...pulled her arm back...and...

Punched him. Right in the face.

Like a doll made of traps, the white haired boy was sent flying across their battle field, his body raising clouds of dust as it hit the ground. Yuuko's mouth open wide as she fell down to her knees and gaped. When the dust finally set though, his body was completely gone. Had Mariella completely destroyed him with one punch? No, that's not possible, *get your shit together Yuuko!* 

Which meant...

Yes, exactly that. She could feel it. The bloodlust thick in the air, making it hard for the gentle pacifist to draw a breath. Her eyes were wide, her hands grasping at her neck as her entire body shook with fear, rogue tears threading wild paths down her cheeks. This was way too scary, she couldn't...she was going to die!

"Yuuko." 

Her team mate's voice tore through her shock like a knife through butter as Mariella spared her a quick glance. Just like that, air filled her lungs to its maximum capacity and her fear subsided a little, making room for coherent thoughts. "R-right...d-don't f-fuck up."

The next one was a hard decision, just as hard as it had been with Kentarou, except this time was different. Should she run and continue the mission on her own or stay and help the other kunoichi at the risk of becoming a hindrance to her? The answer was simple and it took only the split of a second for Yuuko to realize it. It wasn't even a matter of _if_; she _was_ going to be a hindrance if she stayed behind to help. She would focus where she would be the most useful. Meeting her powerful friend's eyes, Yuuko gave a short nod and lifted herself off the ground.

Hopefully, the commotion hadn't been so great Jintaku had chosen to abandon his safe spot, Yuuko didn't have enough time to consider other plans as she ran for the church's door and pushed it open. She didn't make it far inside though as, when she looked up, stopped her dead on her feet. Almost literally.

Kazama was sitting on the ledge of the highest window in the center, the cross underneath him. The sunset's light shone behind him, forming an almost holy like aura around his figure and casting a tall, dark shadow on the ground. He raised an arm and his shadow followed, Yuuko's eyes glued to its darkness as it looked as if it was reaching for her neck. For a moment, she truly believed it could.

But that moment was over as she jumped back. "Hisako-chan!"

"On it," the kunoichi answered coolly as she jumped inside the building at the same time Yuuko leapt out. There was no way she could take the main way like this. Running around the building, she headed for a place she had hoped she could avoid ever since she had heard plans involving a church: the cemetery.

The possibility of an underground tunnel being connected to the place rung loud in her mind and, at the moment, ethereal shapes filled with woe seemed a lot less scarier than Kazama though.​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 6, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Truculent Inquiry
_____________________

It was a little frustrating to see that he was avoiding the real question, but I suppose he was right, we didn't really have any time to waste. Making our way inside the building proved far easier than I had initially thought, the front gate was wide open. In fact it almost felt like a trap. After pushing the entrance open I looked over to Ace who simply just shrugged at the revelation, and we made ourselves into the large open space. Inside, not many lights had been left on, leaving the seemingly empty room to have an ominous tone to it.

This wasn't the only thing that left me unsettled - as I knew that people were in here, it was almost as if I could sense it. There was really going to be no way we could be sneaky though unless we made our way to the other side of the room and found their security hall to disable the lights. Luckily for us the factory floor was basically void of life, so all we had to do was make our way to the other end and it would be fine. Once done all we would have to do is go up the stairs and go into the lit door on the second floor.

"The man we're looking for is on the top floor, but it will be a hassle to try and get into the room where he can see us coming, especially if he has body guards patrolling. Are you sure you don't want to do this the loud and quick way?"

I know I had remarked to him earlier about how it was reckless, but the truth of the matter was is that I didn't want to get drawn into a battle. If we were forced into one then sure, but we'd need to end it quick. I just don't want the possibility of hurting Ace being on my conscious. I heaved out a sigh as I admitted:

"I normally wouldn't mind the rough and tussle way, but I think it's a lot smarter to do it this way."

Ace grumbled something under his breath that was fairly inaudible. I could tell he was sort of fed up - not necessarily with me, but maybe with this mission. However with that in mind he seemed to respect my opinion which I appreciated. I took another breath, which almost felt like I had taken in all the oxygen in the room, before we decided to make our advance to the end of the room.

_*BING BING BING*_

The lights flashed inside the lobby as the sounds pierced my eardrums. With how slow and quiet everything had been this nearly gave me a heart-attack. The blinding spinning lights almost threw me for a loop, but I shook my head to shake off my dizziness. I didn't exactly expect things to go according to plan, but for things to go to shit so quickly?

"For fucking sake...Fine, Ace, are you up for a bit of a fight?"

When my eyes caught his face though it was a bit of a surprise. He seemed happy, or pleased. I wasn't sure if it was because he just enjoyed fighting, or if the plainness of the night had him all anxious and he was ready to let loose, but I'm glad to see that he was pumped. The sirens quickly calmed down but before we could rest roughly twelve men appeared around us in a circle. Each of them were carrying either a sword, bow, or spear, and by surrounding us, we were officially trapped. 

The first move was drawn by one of the men further back with a bow, aiming it directly at my head. I could tell the arrows directly before he even fired it due to my use of the bow, so I'd be able to dodge rather easily, but Ace was the one I was worried about. As the mans arrow flew through the air I went to dodge the arrow but before I needed to a kunai appeared of what seemed to be a portal from above the arrow mid air, crashing down on the flying projectle causing it to crash into the tiles by our feet. Looking to Ace I knew that portal thing was the vortex he had opened earlier, and I needed answers.

"What the fuck was that?"

"It was a kunai. You know what? We'll talk later."

I still wasn't sure if he was joking or not, but I decided it was best not to take his commentary at face value. We went up against one another, back to back, looking at our opponents from all angles, and despite that starting shot, it seemed as if no one wanted to make the first move. I brandished my bow meanwhile Ace seemed to spawn a strange serpent looking whip. I couldn't look at it much to figure out exactly what it was before we were off. 

Pushing off the ground I leaped into the air, choosing my first target. As I descended towards the ground I twisted the closest mans sword away from my body with my boot, using it as a mini foothold to twist my body into a roundhouse kick using my right leg into the mans jaw. The man immediately released his sword while I spun to the ground, catching an oncoming attack from a man with a spear using the wood of my bow. Lowering the tip of the spear with my bow using my left hand, I brought my right hand up for an uppercut under his chin, causing him to collapse backwards.

The only problem with that tactic was that I had to let go of my bow and I no longer had a weapon. Not that I had time to rest; as soon as I turned around another man with a sword sprung at me, causing me to step back defensively. Having nearly no other choice after his fourth swipe I grabbed the blade, pushed it away from me, and smashed my head straight into his. It probably wasn't the smartest move as it left me disorientated for a couple of seconds, but it felt right at the time. 

Before I could regain my bearings however another man with a spear came charging at me from my back. I thought for sure I was going to become a shish-kabob, but before the spear could reach me the strange serpentine whip had gripped the mans arm, swinging him away from me. Afterwords which I could hear a large impact followed by multiple groans, which only I could assume the man was used to crash into multiple of Ace's opponents. 

"Watch your back!"

Is all I heard from my partner. The distraction was enough to buy me enough time to pick up my bow again. Strangely, a third sword user came flaying at me, harsher than the two who came before him. He seemed quicker than the previous two, and by being so he managed to cut the sleeves of my jacket and a few portions of my jeans. The wounds were very shallow, almost paper cut like, so almost no blood was coming out, but I was angry that he was ruining my only pair of clothes. My teeth grit together as I gathered all my strength into my right fist and ignored his slashing, took it full force as my fist came and collided with his cheek. Unlike all the other men I had sent packing, this guy flew backwards, almost cartoonishly so. The fight left me huffing and puffing, but the sound of an arrow whizzing past my face directed my fury.

Standing alone now on his side of the room, a man with a bow stood proudly as his arrow had barley missed my face. No matter how confident one looks though I could tell that, surprisingly or not, he was a novice at using the bow. Before he could re-quiver his bow with a new arrow I had brought my bow to my eye line and formed a chakra arrow, releasing it straight into the enemies hand, pinning him to the wall.

Seeing all my enemies defeated, I turned around to witness Ace finish up as well, dropping his whip like weapon back into the void where he had brandished it from. I could continue to ask him about it, but I'm sure it would be pointless. I did have a few questions lingering in my mind though, why were these people so easy to defeat, and would this be the end of it? Ace walked over to one of the men and picked up a key for which I assumed was for the mans office, but before he could say what was on his mind I decided to interrupt him.

"So that was easy...almost too easy. Do you think these guys were hired because the guy is stingy and didn't want to pay for real security? Also that thing you did with the portal where you sent the kunai through, you think you could do that with one of my chakra arrows?"

Ace's breath calmed as he stood upright and fixed up his suit. Truth be told I wondered what sort of attire Ace would normally wear since I know this suit was just is disguise. Regardless I suppose it didn't really matter.

"It wouldn't work for that. However I doubt we'll run into much more trouble, from what I've heard this guy is overconfident so he wouldn't have hired much more than these goons. Here, let's get to the top floor and then we'll be out of here."

Ace seemed to be in a better mood at least, maybe punching some faces did alleviate his mood after having to be undercover the entire time. Well, I guess you could say I was happy that things didn't get dragged out, but truthfully that went a lot quicker than I had anticipated. Letting a sigh release from my mouth, Ace directed me to the stairs and up we went.

We were relatively silent walking up the stairs. It was strange being so quiet but at the same time so close to him. My initial reaction was to break the silence, but given the situation we were in it was probably best we didn't talk.We made our way to the door, where he turned the key and pushed it open. It was very plain, with almost nothing in the white painted room but a desk and a man sitting behind it. He had his hands folded together, almost as if he were expecting us - but in a forced dramatic sense that made it almost comical.

"I'll do this quickly so we can get out of here."

Ace told me calmly. He entered the room with a certain gravitas that I could place, but as he approached the man I wondered how quickly he planned on doing this. Despite him wanting to pick a fight earlier, I wouldn't necessarily say he's a violent person, so I don't think he'd physically injure this guy just to get information. But seriously, what if he doesn't want to talk? We'll be here all night!

_-Thirty Seconds Later-_

Ace left the room and walked back to me with his lips slightly upturned. I was utterly shocked that he got what he wanted so quickly, but seeing how much of a chicken that guy was had probably been the case. He seemed to have such an inflated ego that once any trouble came his way it was like a pin to a balloon bursting with air. Regardless our work here was done and we could continue on.

"So, what did the guy tell you?"

"Hmm...Well, you are not going to like this."

"And why would that be?"

I crossed my arms. I was starting to get annoyed at how Ace would dodge what I was trying to ask, intentionally or not. Hell, I can understand keeping secrets but this was getting ridiculous. Well, at least this didn't seem to be something he was going to keep from me.

"He told me that one of their bases are in Sunagakure. We've had rumors that this could be one of their places and he just confirmed it, so we will be making our way there as soon as possible. I would say gear up, but it appears that you keep everything you own on you. So let's get going."

I wasn't sure if he was poking fun at me or not, but I was fine with traveling. Sunagakure sure is a very distant land, but I don't see anything wrong with the country, at least not from what I've heard. Despite that, he seemed to look a little pleased, was he excited to leave the Iron Country? Was there something he didn't like about this place? Well whatever the case I can't wait till we got moving.  ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2015)

Jinrou Guiding The Princess- 


"Aaah that was good." Jinrou rubbed his belly as the two began their trip anew. "How can you possibly eat so much?" Kiyoko blinked, as she noticed Jinrou had gotten four to-go bags. "Ah? I dunno." The young gennin shrugged, "I just eat what i feel like eating." The walk was uneventful, which was good for Jinrou, he didn't really feel like getting involved with anyone right now and hopefully it would stay peaceful. Though... 

A few hours later-

"I'm tiiiired~" Kiyoko groaned, dropping to her knees. "Carry me." She held her arms out to the young man, like a child calling for her parent. "Ugh..." He walked over and put her on his back. "OH! LOOK AT THAT SIGN!" Her energy seemed to suddenly burst fourth once more... "It says there is a hot-spring just ten miles north!" "If i take you there. We're taking the train after." Jinrou stated grumpily. "YAY~" And so our young gennin carried the priestess ten miles up the road. 

"Hello! Welcome to the Eternal Youth Spring!" A young woman in a very nice kimono waved her arm as the two walked in. "Oooh! thank you!" Kiyoko smiled brightly. "Yes, thank you." Jinrou bowed politely, he was still exhausted from carry Kiyoko all this way. "Well then!" The young woman vanished and quickly appeared behind the counter, with a fake mustache on. "How might i help you two!" She spoke in an obviously fake man voice. 

"Uhh... Yeah..." Jinrou was a bit confused, but decided to play along. "Can we get tw-" "A room please!" Kiyoko smiled, putting her hand over Jinrou's mouth. "Oi! What do you-" "Look!" Kiyoko turned his head to a poster that said "Couples Special! 25% Off!" "No..." Jinrou looked sternly at her. "But-" "No." "But-" "No." "BUUUUUT" "NO." 

Later-

"So this will be your room chaps!" The young woman, now dressed as a bellhop opened the door for the two of them. "Enjoy your stay~! fufufu You know what i mean youn fella?" She nudged Jinrou with her elbow. "Eh? Eh?" She continued to nudge him. "Wink wink? Right? You get it?" She winked at him a few times, still nudging him with her elbow. "Yeah... I... I get it..." He sighed... "I just wanted to sleep, alone, in a nice fuuton... not having to worry..." He closed the door behind him, after giving the... bellboy a tip. 

"Time to bathe~" Kiyoko slowly began to pull her Kimono off. "NOT HERE!" Jinrou shouts. "Ehh~ But we're a couple~" She smirked slyly, revealing her shoulder. "J.J.J.J-JUST WAIT FOR ME TO GO TO THE BATHROOM!" He rushed off to another room and closed the door. "That's a closet." Kiyoko blinked, "I... I know..." Jinrou's voice called out from behind the door.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

“My name is not vomit.” Juubun said as he followed the ebony haired girl; he stayed exactly five meters behind her just like she asked. “My name is Juubun, girl whose name I do not know.” He corrected the native Leaf Villager. He had hoped that this wouldn’t take too long. It’s not like he could be her servant all day, he had a train to catch to the Rain Village in a few hours. 

The Leaf Village mall was grand, and unfortunately filled to the brim. The onyx eyed girl strutted through the mall, radiating with self-assurance and seriousness. On the other hand the way Juubun walked was no different than the way he acted. His posture was straight and rigid, and his arms remained lowered and unmoving. The Shinobi had a bored expression on his face, but then again he always looked bored. 

The Fūma Shinobi and the Leaf Villager went to numerous stores as she looked for a new pair of shoes. The green haired Shinobi’s eyes glanced at the price tags of everything, why was everything so expensive? Who would waste so much money on such things? 

Whenever Juubun went closer or farther than five meters, the girl would correct him without even turning her head. “Five meters. Not four, not six.” Juubun corrected his distance without question. Finally the ebony haired girl found a pair of shoes that she seemed to like in a store deeper in the mall. Although expensive, it would seem as if the girl had no problem covering the expense. Changing into her new pair of shoes, the girl walked out the store, and with a mere hand gesture she told Juubun to continue following her.












She led Juubun even deeper to the mall, which was filled with even more people, and far noisier. Juubun’s blank expression turned to a frown, something the Leaf Villager would’ve noticed if she bothered to even look at Juubun when she talked to him. As they walked, numerous people walked past them, some even clumped out into crowds. Juubun’s arms that never moved when he walked were somewhat raised. His eyes that always stared in one direction always uninterested began to glance at every person who brushed by them as if they were dangerous creatures as opposed to normal people. 

Juubun observed how whenever someone was in the girl’s way, she’d continue walking unyielding. Either others would move out of the way for her, or she’d push through them. So when the large group of girls that were in front of both Juubun and the ebony haired girl were moving far too slow, it was of no surprise that the latter would continue walking straight. Either those girls would walk faster or Yukino would push through them. Juubun’s heart beat quickened. When his steps slowed down, the Leaf Villager corrected him. “Five meters.”

It felt as if the mall was getting smaller. There were far too many people. It felt as if the people multiplied as the mall got smaller. Thoughts of his childhood came back. He remembered when he was eight, and how his three older brothers would gang up on him. Everything felt smaller when he was younger, and those three people made him feel cramped. How could those three people make him feel cramped?

How could three people make him feel cramped?
How could three people make him feel cramped?

Now it wasn’t three. There were hundreds of people in this mall.

There were hundreds. 
There were hundreds.
There were hundreds. 

As Yukino pushed through the group of girls who were walking inhumanely slow as the chatted with each other, Juubun reluctantly followed suit. Some of the girls scoffed and glared daggers at the ebony haired girl. He now felt short of breath. His expressionless face wasn’t so expressionless anymore. There was a reason why he preferred to travel by jumping through rooftops. There was a reason why he’d never take a subway in his life. There were reasons why he’d never even attempt to go to the many parties that the Rain Village had to offer.  

In fact it wasn’t until he moved to the Rain Village that he realized he had it this bad. In the Fūma Clan he rarely went out, it wasn’t until he lived in the crowded life of the metropolitan village that he realized how bad his phobia of large groups of people was. However this was different, never had he attempted to walk through a crowd of people, he was always vigilant to avoid crowds of people.  So as he walked through the group of girls, something gave. Juubun fell, knocking one of the girls over. The other girls shrieked at him, which caused the fallen boy to grimace. He couldn’t process what was being said, or what Yukino was doing. Was she annoyed, did she keep on walking, he didn’t know, he didn’t care. All he knew now was that it was hard for him to breathe. His eyes watered as the other girls pushed him off the girl he fell on top of. 

Why was it hard to breathe? 

He didn’t understand.

What was happening? 

Was this a panic attack?


----------



## Hero (Dec 6, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Pillar Island
Part 4












_
The cherry blossom represents the  fragility & 
the beauty of life.  It's a reminder that life is 
almost  overwhelmingly beautiful but that  it
 is also tragically short_
____________________

It had been more than 24 hours since Fuyuka had heard from Yuuko and Juubun and the royal family had fell into chaos. Servants ran frantically throughout the mansion wailing that the end times were upon them and the even more unstable ones could be found in bathtubs full of bloody water, having already committed suicide. Even with everything falling to pieces, Fuyuka remained calm. Yuuko and Juubun failed, but that did not mean she was going to fall victim to mediocrity. There was still time. The ceremony began in roughly 5 hours. Failure was not an option. 

Fuyuka approached the king who was sobbing silently in the corner. He reeked of piss. "You should have just told them the Knights had my d-d-d-daughter already *sniff*. Now they're dead. My daughter is dead. I should have paid the ransom. Why didn't I pay it...yes...it was YOU!" the man screamed reaching for Fuyuka's neck. She sidestepped the king in her crouched position and slapped him across the face. Everyone in the room fell silent.

"Listen, if Yuuko and Juubun are dead, that's their fault. Now, telling them the truth was never an option. Never. They were genin and probably not too confident in their abilities to begin with anyway. If I told them the Knights had already apprehended the princess, they honestly would have died sooner. I instilled hope in them, more hope than they would have had if they knew she was kidnapped. And they wouldn't know I lied to them anyway. If they ran into the knights and the knights claimed to have the princess, there's no evidence that I lied because it could have happened that the knights found her before they did. Simple as that. However people never tend to see negative things are being an internal locus of control. If a fuck up happens, people are more likely to attribute that to someone else because they can't stand the idea of them actually making a mistake. It's called the fundamental attribution error. That's the psychological game I'll play with them should they return. Yes, it's my 'fault', but they don't know that, wont' know that, and can't know that." Fuyuka explained, her eyes darting back and forth reading the kings facial expression. "Now your daughter is not dead. The knights would have already made a political statement about murdering her and this land would be in ruin. It currently isn't and therefore evidence of her being alive. However with Yuuko and Juubun being dead probably, we need a back up plan for this festival...can anyone else besides the princess perform the ritual?" 

The king remained silent, but an elderly woman who had been in the mansion since Fuyuka arrived stepped forward. "No.". Fuyuka turned around to face the decrepit old woman

"Why not?"

"The princess was born to the Kazetani: a family that interbred with demons and she was born as the sixty-fourth generation's head priestess and was, like the others born before her named ______ due to her being born with extremely strong divine  powers that she could use to appease the spirit of Pillar Island, Sato Gongu"

Fuyuka was standing up at this point, her face starting to become flushed with anger.


"And you _only_ had one daughter?!"

The king didn't say anything.

"Oh my god." Fuyuka burst into laughter hysterically. "Oh my god.". To herself however, she thought "The most dangerous irony is, people being angry with others because of their own incompetence. Why hadn't the he just bore multiple daughters to plan for the unexpected? If this was the folklore he believed in, producing multiple offspring is a given."

"As the chief priestess of the Pillar Island, _____ has the ability to  perform the sacred Divine Summoning, which is a dance that is used to  appease the spirit Sato Gongu. If _____ performs the Divine Summoning with a weak heart or neglects doing it, she risks being taken over by the spirit. And if Sato Gongu is set free...blood will flow through the streets of this island as he feasts on every first born child."

"So she's not even full proof? Ha this is rich." Fuyuka continued to laugh in disbelief, pushing her hair out of her face as she gathered herself. "The seed of an urban legend finds fertile soil at the corner of tragedy and imagination. These are just legends and in no way real."

"No, no legend. Very real" The old woman said calmly. 

Fuyuka looked at her in disgusted and retorted "They are today. Teach me, teach the dance ritual."

The old woman shook her head solemnly "Foolish girl, you will die. Your body, heart, and spirit are weak. I can smell it on you. Sato Gongu will devour your soul."

Fuyuka stared on stoically, "Are you going to teach me or not? We have a PR crisis to avert.". Internally Fuyuka was rejoicing that she was a gymnast _and_ dancer. Possessing these traits proved to come in handy after all.

"It is your choice to recklessly have no regard for your own life. Very well, your teaching begins now."



​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Alive.

"Not... Like this..." Shou thought to himself, he could feel the beating of his heart slowing. "I don't die... like this..." The beat continued to to slow down further and further. "Work... work..." his eyes blank and glazed over, his breathing slowing to a crawl. "Move..." He could see the world tunneling around him, blackness filling his vision. "Move... Move!" His finger twitched and jerked, "MOVE GOD DAMN IT!" His heart beat increased, as his arm shot up and slammed back down onto the ground. "Graaaaah!!!" Shou growls as he pushes himself off the ground. 

Blood pouring from his body like water rung out of a wet sponge. "Hack!" He coughed and blood sprayed from his mouth, globing onto the ground below. "Huff.... Huff..." Shou tried to stand, but he dropped down to his knees. "Damn it..." He looked up to the sky as the blood continued to pour from his wounds. "I... I was supposed to be the strongest..." His hands twitched and jerked out of his control. "I... I wasn't supposed to be this weak... I was supposed to be strong..." 

"You were strong." Shou turned his head to see his father standing behind him. "You... Bastard!" The red haired gennin tried to stand once more, but fell to the ground. "Guah..." He cried out as his wounds struck the cement. "When you were in the academy. You took out seven of your fellow students. That's very impressive you know." His father stepped towards him. "I don't need your praise!" Shou screamed out.

"Yet here you lay. Beaten. Weak." His father leaned down and grabbed Shou's hair to pull his face up from the ground. "Pathetic." His father let go of his head, letting Shou's face fall back into the pool of his own blood. "I can't believe i feared what you would become. I thought you would turn into a monster with endless carnage under your belt. A man that should be feared." His fathers eyes gazed down upon him. "Instead you become trash. Garbage. Succumbed to your own pride." 

"SHUT UP! I DON'T NEED TO HEAR THAT FROM YOU! I KILLED YOU! IF I'M SO PATHETIC THEN YOU'RE BENEATH ME!" Shou screamed from the ground, trying to push his body back up. "Stay down!" His father kicked his side and caused him to drop back to the ground. "You think your cheap trick was a real victory?! You think that because you poisoned me you are stronger!?" He continued to kick Shou as he lay on the ground. 

"Pride! That is what ruined you! Pride dulls the blade! It makes one believe that they don't need to improve!" His father kicked him hard and turned him over onto his back. "Pride is the rust on the sword of greatness!" He placed his foot on Shou's chest and began to press down. "Do you understand!? You filled yourself with such pride! You killed me! So you must be unkillable! No normal man could stand to your might!" 

He pressed down harder "Guah!!!" Shou screamed out as his wounds began to gush blood. "Yet where do you lay!? Where do you stand now Shou Mashima! My Son! The most feared Mashima in our history! The boy said to become the next Demon of The Mist!" He stomped down again. "Where do you lay Shou! At the bottom! Killed by civilians playing ninja!" He kicked his side and sent Shou rolling across the road. "Pathetic!" His father stopped Shou with his foot, catching him like a ball. "You should just give in and die!" His fathers foot raised into the air. "Goodbye.. You pathetic waste." 

"NO!" Shou threw his hand up and caught his fathers foot, but as he did so, the man dissipated. "W...What...?" Shou lay there in stunned confusion. "Heh...There you are." Standing over the gennin was a man that looked quite like his father. "BASTARD!" Shou tried to stand but fell to the ground, "Guah...." "I've never seen you in this state Shou. It's kind of nice." "I'll fucking kill you Hirako..." He gazed at his elder brother with contempt. "Not in this state at least." Hirako smirked, "Why are you even here?" Shou lay on his back again. "Rei sent me." "Tch... why the hell would she send you?" "She said you were going to kill Jintaku and got worried. He's our elder cousin after all." "Yeah well i'm fine." Shou scoffed. 

"Yeah you look fine." Hirako walked over to Shou's blade and lifted it with both hands. "Sheesh, you run around with this thing?" He placed it on his back and walked over to his brother. "Don't get used to this Shou. I'm only here for Rei. If it was my choice, I'd leave you to die right now. But I couldn't live with myself knowing that i would be the cause of her pain." "That makes one of us." Shou smirked at his brother. "I'd gladly leave you here to die..." Hirako sighed. "I know." 

Hirako sighed and picked his brother up off the ground, putting his arm over his shoulder. "I'll complete the mission for you." "No... It's my mission!" "Just tell me where he is." "I AIN'T TELLIN- HACK!" Shou coughed up blood mid shout. "The church..." He added after. "Thanks." Hirako took his brother to a small clinic, it had been long abandoned like most of the buildings in town now. "You guys caused a lot of trouble." Hirako shook his head as he patched up his younger brother. "Tch... Never thought this would happen." Both brothers thought at once. 

"I'll be headed to the church now. You rest." Hirako began to walk out of the door. "I wont thank you for this." "I know."


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2015)

_
Clique 
5. END
Hotaru_​
Sebastian, no last name, just Sebastian. Was Class A care givers for those who couldn?t live on their own, but most importantly he was Hotaru best friend. Well that didn?t say much about the girl, except that kept friends and family close. When Hotaru first started out in Class A, Sebastian was open and made things less scary. He was a friendly face during those rough times of trying to get into the class. Sebastian was well built, mostly lean muscle because he believed in speed than overall strength and plus he was the type to let his perk dominate his body.

When someone had a certain perk or fighting style, they tend to not try to conflict their body types. Or so Kyo taught them, it was easy to read opponents by just looking at their figure. And just by looking at Sebastian, there was an obvious lean to his right and left arm, along with his legs, but not anywhere else. 

?So are you going to tell me what mission you were on?? Hotaru asked as they set on a bench watching people make their way to class, ?Please tell me!?

Sebastian looked over at her and stretched, ?Nope can?t tell you!? 

?Why not??​
Sebastian winked at her, ?Or else I?ll have to kill you~?

Hotaru pouted, he wouldn?t dare, but she didn?t push it any further. If Kyo sent Sebastian on a mission that meant that he had plans, plans she would find out later, but plans nonetheless. Hotaru thought about when her next order was going to come in. Will she be sent across seas? Would she be tasked to infiltrate something? The thought alone caused her to shiver in excitement! A mission from Kyo was an important mission, a mission that Hotaru had to do.

?Though I?m back now.? Sebastian explained as he stretched on more time, ?So you can?t be a little badass you hear.?

Hotaru crossed her arms and pouted, ?I?m not a little bad ass.?

_?I?m a big badass, get it straight.?_​
Sebastian laughed for a good minute before placing his hand on her head, ?So where the rest of the Class of misfits??

?I don?t know where Arashi holes himself up at!? She complained about her fellow Classmate, ?He?s so lazy, he?s probably sleeping somewhere right now, or skipping class. He doesn?t even answer any of my text! That idiot always have his phone on silent, so I can?t reach him until he calls me!?

?Sounds about right.?​
Hotaru crossed her legs before leaning back up to the sky, ?I want to go back to Kyo, I want to go on missions again. I hate sitting in class learning shit that Kyo and Zenas already taught us over and over again.?

Sebastian rubbed her head, ?There got to be something nice about Ame.?

?Well?I think the girls are out of this world, enough bite to send me wild.?​
Sebastian gripped her head, _*?OW!?*_

?How about getting your head out of the sky!?​
?You are totally right, I should be placing my head in som----?
_*
?OWWWWWWWW!! AHH!! SEBASTIAN STOP! OW!?*_​
Sebastian release his grip on Hotaru hair before looking away from her, ?You make me want to get a vasectomy.? 

?A little you running around will be my worst nightmare.? Hotaru chided before looking away from him when he snapped her a glare. Hotaru leaned against Sebastian as she closed her eyes, she remembered a time before she came to Ame. Before she was the figure head of Kyo Minami political ambitions. Those days were nicer, she liked being around her family. The way they all worked off of each other, the missions they went on the time they shared?

Hotaru opened up her eyes, ?You think I can go see her? Will Kyo be angry??

Sebastian closed his eyes before patting her head again, ?You know you can?t do that, not yet?I?m sorry Hotaru??

Hotaru let out a sigh

?But I miss her?.I miss her??​
?I know you do?.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Strength Training Part 2

​
Shou headed out of the city to continue his training. He wanted to grow stronger than he'd ever been before. To never lose to anyone ever again as long as he lived. Weights just weren't doing it for him anymore so he would move to something more extreme. He wrapped his hands with bandages and thrust his fists towards a large boulder. Cracking the stone with the impact of his punch. "Not enough." Shou griped to himself, throwing punches one after another into the boulder. He wouldn't stop his assault, not until the stone was crushed under the weight of his punches. 

Days he went on this rampage, day in day out, he punched boulders over and over. One after another he continued to lay into them. His fists dripping blood by the end of each night, but he continued to push forward. Fist connecting with hard stone. It wasn't enough, nothing was enough, he had to grow stronger, he had to be better. He picked up the heaviest boulder he could find and with great effort chucked the rock as far as he could. Not enough, it was still not enough! He'd do it again! Over and over and over! He wouldn't stop, he wouldn't give in! He would throw the rock over and over again until he could do it effortlessly! 

Then he would sit there with the heaviest rocks he could and keep his arms outstretched. He would feel the weigh of the rocks on his arms, causing his muscles to cry out in pain. He could feel his arms want to give up, want to quit, but he pushed harder and harder. Day in and day out, he pushed his body beyond it's previous limits! He wouldn't stop! He couldn't stop! It wasn't possible he had to keep moving forward! There was something inside of him that was burning up, and not just his lungs and muscles... but a passion that was calling for him to grow as a warrior. 

He would continue this for weeks, heading deep out of the village of the mist and finding himself on one of the many small islands of the water country. Taking any and ever kind of stone he could. He would throw them, lift them, crush them, stack them... anything he could do to improve his strength. Anything he could do so that his body would become better than it was before he started this. He didn't want to be that weak ever again and he used his near death experience to drive himself.

He crushed stone beneath his fist, shattering rocks with a single blow by the end of his many weeks training. He could feel the improvement inside of himself. "I wont lose again." Shou clenched his fist tightly and slammed it into the ground. He charged a boulder and lifted it above his head, throwing it into another rock. He kept pushing himself further and further. His muscles burning and screaming every day. His lungs demanding that he rest, his body aching, but he never gave. He wouldn't allow himself to give. "PUSH YOURSELF HARDER USELESS BODY!" He screamed inside his mind, harder! Harder! He couldn't let this be as far as he went!  "I WONT LOSE AGAIN!!!!" he screamed into the air.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
1.
Naomi Minami_​

_?Naomi!?_
_?Naomi dear it?s time to wake up!?_

Naomi opened her eyes to a bright computer screen and serve back pain. Her mother frowned as she walked over to Naomi?s blinds and opened them up letting the bright natural light of the sun in. Naomi hissed as she turned her head noticing the neck pain. Naomi begun to sit up before stretching, trying to work out all the knots in her body that she got from sleeping in a weird positon.

?Ow!? Naomi couldn?t help but complain when she heard a snap from her back when she sat up right, she rubbed the sleep from her eyes before looking around.

_?Serves you right!?_ Her mother complained as she carried the dirty clothes hamper around, throwing some of Naomi clothes in the small white thing, _?You fell asleep on the computer, no wonder you are in pain.?_

Naomi?s mother came around and looked over her shoulders,_ ?Club Tsunagu? Is this supposed to be for research paper? Please tell me this is for a research paper.?_

?Ah?Yeah?? Naomi groggily replied as she closed out the window, ?My English teacher want us to write a paper on the many things you can find around in the small three.?

Naomi mother smiled,_ ?Ah the pride of a nation~ Teachings kids how to love the place they grow up in. Nationalism at its best!? _

As fast as she smiled she frowned and pushed Naomi a little,_ ?Why didn?t you do the paper on the clan? We are everywhere!?_

Naomi smiled weakly, ?Mom, you know that the teacher would consider that a cop out.? 

_?Mmm?True?? _Naomi mom began to leave her room,_ ?Though it?s almost time for you to get ready for school, also don?t forget that your brother is coming home in a few, along with the rest of the family for the winter solstice party. _

?I didn?t.? ​
_?It?s good when we can get the family together, but it sucks when I have to clean up the entire place.?_ And with that Naomi mom left the room, closing the young girl?s door while she was at it. 

Naomi tried not to lie too much to her mom, but she couldn?t tell her that she was up all night trying to find something a dead girl had sent her through a text. That would be just silly. Naomi stretched out the remaining knots out of her back before opening back the window she was on, pulling up the last thing she closed she sighed.

All night?
She stayed up all night trying to find information on this club
And there was nothing
Not even a single hint to where it?s located or what it?s about?.​
It was downright frustrating. Could it be possible that it was just a fake text? Or that Shizuku got the name wrong? If that the case. Naomi laid her head back down on the text, the soft hums of the desktop computer made was almost like a lullaby. If that was the case, she was chasing after nothing, and going any further wouldn?t benefit her. Naomi closed her eyes for a minute as she tried to think.

She could give up now.
_But I don?t want to?_​But what if it?s nothing?
_At least we tried! It doesn?t hurt us if we continue!_​But it doesn?t hurt if we stop now.
_For once, just do something because you feel like it! _​
The voice inside her was getting angry. Naomi smiled weakly, she was getting upset with herself. Was that even possible? Should she just admit that she had a problem, go to the doctor and fix herself? The sound of her phone going off snapped her out of her thoughts. A text? She looked at her clock, it was only 9 am, who would text her so early? She got up and grabbed her phone from the side of the desk. She unlocked it and the first thing she was hit with was a text from an unknown number

___________________
_Rabbit I wish to have a party, but it won?t be a party if you aren?t there rabbit so hurry up_
___________________​
Rabbit? Was this for someone else? She replied with a simple wrong number, but as fast as she sent it, the faster she got another message.

____________
_No I?m sure I have the right number. Rabbit with the dull red eyes. _
_______________________________​
_Who is this? _She responded, somehow she felt like this was a purpose call out without actually saying her name. Dull red eyes, that is what Shizuku noted about her as well. That was what most people notice about her, that dull red like old paint on an even older building. 

__________
_The Queen of course~ Rabbit, you offend me~_
____________​
Alice in Wonderland? Naomi read the story before plenty of times. She read the book, watched the movie and things of that nature. She knew about it, she also knew it was riddled in symbolism. Though she didn?t understand why she was the rabbit in this person world. She almost wanted to play along, but instead?

_I?m sorry, I really think you have the wrong number_. She simply replied before putting down the phone to get ready.









_______________________
_Always late to the party Rabbit, and even later on the uptake. I wonder Miss Dull Eye Rabbit, do you even know where your rabbit hole is? You should hurry, Mister Wolf is angry~
_
___________________​


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
2.
Naomi Minami​_
Naomi couldn?t stop thinking. Was this real? Was she really awake now? Or was this some type of dream taking a really nasty twist? There was a chance that the ?Queen? was connected to the club? Or even better Shizuku? If that the case maybe they would know why Shizuku died, or even better than that they would know where the club was and could lead her there. Her heart thumped in her chest with excitement at the prospects that so many things were coming together!

There was a possibility that the club was real! And that was all she really wanted to know. 

Was this the gift that Shizuku wanted to give her? Did anyone else get this gift? So many more question arose from the one she asked herself. Though instead of being scared she wanted to know more and as more. 

She felt as if someone was starved and chained her for so long that at the slight smell of meat, her mouth would start salivating.  And the meat in this case was getting closer to the Club, getting closer to the gift that Shizuku gave her. She could almost imagine what it would be like getting closer to it. Almost like a wolf finally catching a rabbit, she could imagine herself tearing and pulling away the shades until nothing was left!

_See, this is fun right? More! Let?s find out more!_​
?Ah, Naomi, is something up?? The pink haired girl called out to her, what was her name? Why couldn?t she remember her name, ?Is something wrong??

Naomi finally found herself in reality class was over again she felt like she missed the lesson. Her heart as strong as it thumped in her chest came to an abrupt stop before starting again. This was the reason she couldn?t pass, she would just write notes she saw on the board and just fly off into her own world.

?No?? Naomi finally answered, ?Nothing wrong. I?m sorry, did you need something??

The pink haired girl smiled before pulling up a chair next to Naomi?s desk, ?Nope, just informing you on the latest gossip. Someone need to keep you up to date with the world~?

_No one asked you too?_​
She wanted to say almost like venom from a snake mouth.

No I don?t, she?s just being nice. She tried to convince herself, she need to get in control of her thoughts or else she might actually need help mentally. 

?So Class A Hotaru got into a fight again.? Class A, the one ran by her brother, she never met any of the people that made up the class and Kyo has always been the one that kept things close to his chest. Even with family he seemed to have a huge shadow casted around him.  ?And did you hear, the school is looking for Shizuku?s replacement??

Naomi eyes widen, ?Holy shit did you just react? Wow didn?t expect that!?

?Replacement? For what?? Naomi asked

The pink haired girl frowned, ?Don?t you know? Shizuku was one of Kusa?s University First responders. You know, the support and aid division often send high ranking students to the front lines and outside the small three to do actual work. Shizuku was ranked pretty up there you know.?

She remembered that. That was one of the reasons why Shizuku was always interacting with the students and those who came. She was one of the division best and the school was all about student on student teachings along with the regular student and teacher. Now thinking about it, Shizuku was amazing, she was beautiful, smart and popular. She was always active and had many friends, she did things, made things happen for herself.

So it made it weird?.


_
Why would she commit suicide?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2015)

Jirou- Guarding The annoying Priestess 
​
"Ahh~." Jirou slunk into the hot spring, He'd waited for Kiyoko to be done with her bath... though he ended up stuck in the closet for over an hour. "Finally, I get to relax a little." He put his arms up on the rocks behind him. This mission was finally going somewhere he could appreciate. Somewhere he could relax and not have to worry about that damn woman! "Grr... She really gets on my nerves..." Jirou clenched his teeth. "No... No... I have to relax..." He sunk deeper into the water. 

"There's gotta be something redeeming about her..." Though his thoughts turned to the young woman pulling her sleeve over her shoulder. "HRG!" Jirou breathed in too quickly and began to choke on water. "Huff...Huff... that was close..." He clenched his chest as he sat back up. "Jiiiiroooouuu~" He hear Kiyoko call to him. "N...no...!" The young gennin turned around to see the Priestess dressed only in a towel. "HRK!" Blood spurt from his nose. "What the hell do you think you're doing!? this is my time to bathe! Get out of here already!" He pointed at her with his free hand and waved it wildly in the air. 

"Eeeh~ But you seem to be reacting so nicely~" She tugged at her towel. "NO! GET OUT OF HERE!" "I was just gonna wash your back~" "NO!!!!" "Fiiine!" Kiyoko marched off, leaving the gennin alone in the bath. "I... I'm going to die young if this keeps up..." He gripped his chest and let out a deep breath. "I just want this mission to be over..." 

Meanwhile the priestess began to get herself dressed again and prepared for bed. "Siigh... I guess this is the future where he hates my guts~" She sighed, closing her eyes. "Seeing the future is a pain in the ass..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
3.
Naomi Minami​_
Shizuku had everything any normal girl would want. She was smart and talented, she had the whole world at her fingers tips. Just being on the first responder class meant big things. It meant there was a future in the field. It meant that the world had amazing opportunities for her. Maybe Shizuku was heading something? Could it be possible that she had gotten pregnant from an unknown lover and couldn’t afford an abortion? Her parents were well off, they wouldn’t allow their child to end their future with a surprised kid right?

And Shizuku was always out on the field, money should never been an issue?

Or maybe she did get one, and the depression just caught up with her. Naomi mind filled with what ifs, what could have been, and what was. And what was that Shizulu was dead and no matter what the rumors or groundless fantasies she thought of. Shizuku had committed suicide…

_*“YOU CAN’T JUST TAKE HER PLACE LIKE THAT?!”*_ The shout from girl made Naomi jump as she walked to her next class, when she turned to look at the voices. She saw a woman with long black hair, shiny and beautiful, eyes blue like cold ice, and lips with red lipstick. She was an upper classman like Shizuku, her uniform was a red vest and white dress shirt, her skirt was black and white checkered pattern. A must for upper classmen, it contrasted the bright colors of the lower classmen, which were the one yelling at her.

“I don’t understand why?” The girl responded as she rolled her eyes, “Shizuku is no more, we can’t allow her place sit empty for too long.”

They were talking about Shizuku place on the first responder group?

_“She’s dead! You can allow her place to sit for a while!”_ One of the under classmen was already in tears, _“Shizuku worked hard for that spot!”_

Friends? Or fans? Naomi couldn’t tell, though this didn’t concern her, but just when she decided to walk away she swore the black haired girl looked at her with a smile. Though when Naomi looked at her, she had returned talking to the two under classmen.

“Leaving her spot open will cause complications for the first responders group, you are sentencing more people to die.” The girl said calmly, “I am taking her position as leader in order to make the class run smoothly, unlike you, I don’t condemn others to die. I respect the wishes of the dead, Shizuku wanted to help people, and that’s what I’m doing.”

_“But….”_ One of them begun before she rushed into the arms of the others, _“It’s not fair! It’s not fair just to erase her like that!”_

_“Mizuki, it’s okay.”_ The other patted the girls head

Naomi had forgotten that it’s only been a day since Shizuku’s death. It felt so far away, but maybe because she wasn’t her friend. Maybe that was why she could just simply go on with living, though those who were close to her. That wound still cut deeper than a knife. Naomi almost felt bad for this outsider looking in perspective, though that was most of her interactions with other people. With things that happened, and even her own life.

She was just an outsider looking in. Always watching and never doing….​
Somewhere in her heart she was glad that Shizuku was dead, somewhere deep inside her being. So deep that she couldn’t even touch it, but it was there.
_
Naomi was jealous of Shizuku…._​


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
4.
Naomi Minami​_
Classes went by without much trouble, she tried to stay more focus, but her mind always wondered somewhere else and her trait would kick in. Her mind was all over the place, trying to piece things together that wasn?t even there. Though the most important question was why did she care? Shizuku wasn?t a friend of hers, she wasn?t family, nor did they care for each other like lovers. However, the questions kept the flame for Shizuku alive, the burning in her heart that she needed to know. And plus the gift, why her? Why did Shizuku feel like she needed to give her a gift?

Naomi laid her head down on the desk, the afternoon sun was a bright red, the warmth from the rays made her sleepy. School was over, but she couldn?t find the will to get up, because she knew that something will happen. And it was scary.

She was scared of all the emotions, all the questions bubbling insider her, all these new feelings thriving and turning in her chest. It was scary, she wanted it to stop. She knew that if she continued she might not like the answer she receives. 

All the excitement from earlier today came to a smashing stop, hitting her chest like a brick. 

It was fun, learning things, the text from the ?Queen?, everything was exciting, but it didn?t stop reality. Shizuku had killed herself and for whatever reason, maybe it was the club fault. 

?Naomi?? A familiar voice caused her to left up her head

?Koi??​
?School almost over, got club activities?? He asked, he had looked completely different from the young man she met on the train. With his suit on and a lesson plan in his hand, he looked more like a teacher than anything. 

Naomi lifted up her head and then shook it, ?No? I just was thinking?.?

Koi took a seat next to her, ?Want to talk about it??

She almost forgot that he was a teacher for a minute, and that his responsibilities was aligned with taking care of the students. Naomi thought for a moment as she looked at her desk. What could she tell him? What did he expect to hear? 

?No,? She said before smiling weakly, ?Nothing at all.?

No one should be bothered with her problems. Especially some strange teacher.

Koi looked at her for a minute before taking a big breath and releasing it, ?Naomi do you know why you are alone?? 

Naomi eyes shot up at him, and he gave her a dead serious look. No one came out like that and said it so bluntly before, but Koi said it like he was talking to a friend. She almost wanted to get up and just leave, but she didn?t.

?Humans are social creatures you know that right, we thrive to know things about the world around us.? He explained, ?When you close yourself off like you do, you close yourself from the group, and thus that puts you in a position where even at the individual level people don?t want to interact with you. Since at the group level you seem to reject everything around you.?

Naomi grasped her skirt, ?You can?t shut yourself from the world and at the same time want someone to understand you.?

?It?s extremely selfish mentality seem to have.? Koi sighed again almost like he was talking to a child, ?You need to understand to receive you must give, and shutting yourself off like you do makes it difficult for people to come up to you.?

Naomi felt her throat go dry, his words were sharp and it hurt like a knife sliding across her skin. She wanted to be more outgoing, she wanted to put herself out their once upon her dream, but it never happened. Naomi looked down at her desk, not even looking at him anymore, who was he to say such cruel thing to her? Who was he to act like he knew her?

Koi leaned in, ?Did you say something Naomi??

?S-shut up!? Her words were only as loud as her small voice would allow, she gripped her skirt before getting up from her chair, ?I?I know!?

?I know all about myself! And I don?t need you to tell me about me!?​
Her heart thumped into her chest. She knew she was hard to get along with! She knew that she shut people down before they even got to know her. She did that too Shizuku! She did that to the girls she talked to occasions, that she can?t even remember their names! Even now in her slight rage, she wanted to know, she know they talked to each other, their names had to slip up. Though she was such a piece of shit that she couldn?t even remember the names of those who actively tried to get to know her.

?I have to go!? Naomi grabbed her books, but then she felt a hard tug on her arm, causing her to drop all of them.







_?Then change!?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2015)

Jirou Protecting the Priestess 

Jirou had spent a very uncomfortable night in the hot springs inn. It was better he not discuss the things he had gone through, he already had to change into his spare shirt due to the amount of blood that was on his old one... "Kyaaaaawn~" Kiyoko stretched as she sat up. "I slept great~ How did you sleep?" She turned to Jirou, who was slowly sitting up himself, his eyes droopy and dark. "Uh." He grunted out, heading to the bathroom. "That's the closet... again." 

"Yeah... I know..." Jirou let out a sigh and decided to just get dressed in the closet, it was... easier. "Hehe~ You just wanna peek on me when i'm changing~" "LIKE HELL I WOULD!" the young gennin screamed from the closet. "Ehhh~ But you were peaking last night~" Kiyoko teased. "NO I WASN'T!!! You were the one that kept throwing your blanket off!" "Eeeeh~ You just couldn't help yourself~" "THAT'S NOT WHAT I SAID!" Jirou dressed himself and grumbled as he waited in the closet. "Are you done?" "Sure~" Kiyoko responded back. 

"Alright i'm opening the-" As Jirou opened the door, he saw Kiyoko standing in her underwear. "GAAAH!!!" THUD! He quickly locked himself back in the closet. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!? I thought you said you were done!" "Fufufufu! I thought i'd have some more fun!" Kiyoko cooed from behind the door. "Gah... I can't take this anymore." Jirou slammed his head into the wall. "My heart isn't strong enough for this kind of treatment!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Fleeing Jintaku. 

"Tch..." Shou gripped his stomach as he pulled himself out of the medical bed. "I'd better get the hell out of here... I don't have insurance." He placed his sword on his back and began his slow walk out of the building. Every part of him ached and groaned as he marched his way out of the rubble that this town had become. "Heh, man, this place really took a turn for the worse. Ninjas move into the neighborhood and everything just goes to hell i guess." He chuckled to himself, then quickly stopped, "Ngh... fuck... Nope..." placed his hand on a wall to brace himself and continued to walk forward. "Damn... I really am like the cheerleader on prom night. Used, abused, and tossed away." 

He forced himself to keep walking, his body burned, his legs wanted to give out and his arms could barely support his weight. "Damn it... my body's like jello. Not even the good kind, it's like lemon jello." THUD! His arms and legs gave out from under him and he dropped to the ground. "Shit..." He placed his hand beneath him and began to push up. "I'm so fucking pathetic..." He growled at himself, angered by his own weakness. 

"Shou!!!" A familiar voice cried out to him. "Oh come on..." He shook his head, It was his sister, come running up to him with tears in her eyes. "What the hell were you thinking!? I told you not to go running off on your own to face Jintaku! I told you, you weren't ready!" She shouted at him while picking him up from the ground and wrapping her arms firmly around him. "You... Can hug softer..." Shou groaned. "I'm sorry!" Rei released the young gennin, causing him to fall to the ground. 

"Guah... God damn it! Pick a fucking middle ground will you!?" He tried to help himself up, but his arms gave out again and he fell to the ground. "I'm sorry! I was worried about you! Do you have any idea what you put me through!?" Shou sighed, it was another one of his sisters damn rants that he wanted nothing to do with. "Yeah yeah... Just help me up and get me to a damn train or something." Rei shook her head. "I drove here! I'm taking you back home right now!" 

"Fine... whatever..." The red haired gennin didn't have the strength to argue... He just wanted to go anywhere that wasn't this town right now. Anywhere that wasn't going to remind him of his weakness, his failures. "Just get me home."


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 7, 2015)

Nine till Five
The Miracle Material

Fumo leaned back taking his seat in the car opposite Genji and one other kid about his age to his flank bearing no symbolism or resemblance to the shinobi instead he appeared to have something of a belt fetish wearing a black trench coat trimmed in green matching the luminous glow of a stone embedded into a leather gauntlet at covered his left arm matching his green venomous eyes perfectly.

"What's with the escort?"Fumo asked throwing his guns out onto the seat next to him, sinking back into the cushioned leathers it reminded him of the bed waiting for him back home. "Oh hello my child."Genji chuckled softly apparently failing to notice his arrival the CEO leaning upon a rather interesting cane consisting of a coil towards the peak it sparked with a golden chakra seeming to cause a distortion in Genji's hand.
_
Another clone_ Fumo sighed mentally and turned his attention back to the boy who was now resting his head looking up into the sky above. "Well father, aren't you going to introduce me?"He asked after more awkward silence.

"Yes, this is a friend from Kirigakure. I thought it suitable to bring him along given 32's escape."

"... Father 32 hasn't escaped yet last I checked you had your attack dog chasing him down."

"Oh yes, of course. Just a precaution you understand?"

"... Right."

"Are you aware of how he came to escape?"The boy uttered silently catching Fumo by surprise his tone remarkably robotic, "I only know he breached containment this morning-"

The car began to move and a image flashed up before them, generated with a simple tap and spark of energy from Genji's cane. Chakra hardlight beginning to take shape and form into a recording he recognised from several days before, "All men have their sins, do you know what yours is?"

"I-"

"It's pride."

The recording began to play out replicating the scene prior to the first testing, "Key members of our the board personally observed this subject. I was told the Keepers support..."

"Key members of the board..."

Fumo scratched his chin feeling a bead of sweat form on his brow. "Key..."

"The minds behind our entire military, diplomatic, and covert operations in the region and you put them in a room with him."

"If they... if their was some classified information that.... that he picked up on. She never spoke of it, I don't know what it is!"

"And nor do I given his deteriorating  mental state I'd say we are both better off, secrets are not my concern. Keeping them is..."

"Whatever secrets he might of accidentally grasped, it's probable he doesn't even know he knows them. That their buried beneath layers of psychosis"

"You know... in certain other civilised cultures when men failed as entirely as you have they would throw themselves on their swords."

"How unfortunate I forgot to bring a swor-"

Bureiku paused a blade thrown upon the empty void between them. "Come now what's this all about?!"

"Would you be killed in your sleep like an ailing pet?"

"A warning, my boy. You know our organisation well enough that we cannot permit such foolish behaviour. Please relax this is our mutual friend one who has an personal interest in 32 and will help you recover him, but first let us discuss the delightful fair by which we are due to attend."

Bureiku closed his eyes calming his nerves he nodded slowly the boy remaining silent and glaring up towards the skies above where the black bird soared.

The drive was short but tense the blade remaining stationary upon the floor as they left the car to attend the academies science fair, as expected much on offer was of the potato variety but their was one thing he hated more and that was the 'volcano' party trick which kids seemed overly fond of bringing to these kind of events. Always Genji gave his little speech and everything went as planned Bureiku, Genji, and his former teacher all being members of the panel to choose the best project, amongst them was a gem.

A girl had brought what appeared as a very fine sheet of plastic it was flexible like any other and appeared unremarkable in all respects but then something remarkable happened. The girl proud to show off her work invited the three of them outside where she leaned the sheet of plastic upon the side of the school building and invited each of them to attack it.

Genji waved his hand refusing with a wide smile, "No, no, m'dear we can't have that I'd damage the school!"

"Agreed precision is hardly my style either, why not one of your pistols Fumo?"

Fumo glared at him not amused by this one bit, wasting valuable ammunition on a piece of plastic that couldn't hope to stand up to a shuriken let alone a high-powered shot from his guns. "Hey kid are you sure about this?" He inquired feeling the pressure of everyone descending down upon him. It appeared he had no choice in the matter.

"YUP!"She chirped happily dashing behind Genji to take cover, rolling his eyes Fumo drew one of his handcannons taking aim and firing in a few short seconds. The shell bolted forward leaving a fine trail of light behind it as the tracer illuminated the way, striking the sheet of plastic it detonated causing a upwards explosion forcing his lab coat off his shoulders and into the distance. "Their now you can repair the damage."

"Interesting, yes very interesting."Genji muttered as Fumo stood motionless missing his mark to holster his gun it fell to the floor, the sheet of plastic stood firm unscathed by the damage.

"What..?"

The girl sniggered to herself and spoke proudly, "See told you!"

"... What is it?"Fumo asked rushing forward to inspect the material it was most definitely plastic in nature and he recoiled almost instantly as a shock of energy hit him. It was conductive as well... was this the material they had been looking for?

"I dunno, made it with pencils though!"She chuckled and he turned to Genji. "I think this is it father..."

"Oh? I believe then we have found our winner perhaps you'd be so kind to show us how it was made m'dear?"

The girl nodded eagerly and grabbed his hand pulling Genji off into the academy leading them to the stock room where pencils lay scattered about the room their wood chipped away to reach the graphite core of the pencils, scattered about the room was half a dozen pieces of sticky tape. "You made this with pencils and sticky tape?"

"Yeah... look!"She nodded and showed them a simple process of placing tape along the core and pulling away small chips of the material. "Then I got dad to shape it... and bam you got super plastic!"

"Hey can I... take this back to work with me so I can experiment?"He asked eagerly the girl giving a nod, "Sure! But you got to come back give me my prize!"She snapped and he nodded, "If it's what I think it is I'll see that your never poor."

~30 Minutes Later~

Fumo threw everything aside causing blueprints to become stained in cold morning caffeine, as the mug smashed to the floor. His sister rushing into the room and screaming, "What are you doing?! I spent hours on that!"

"Forget about it, we need to industrialise this right now!"

"It's a sheet of plastic..."

"Look!"He snapped throwing a sample beneath a microscope into her hands causing her to stumble backwards she blinked watching as he began to desperately examine the material his eyes fluttered and glittered as if they had discovered the holy grail. She placed the microscope down softly and took a look, "Fine let's see what this is all about..."

"... Huh."She commented pulling away and turned to him, "It's pretty thin."

"Huh?! Are you made do you have any idea how important this discovery is?"

"... No?"

"It's a two dimensional carbon material, it's completely flat at the atomic level, highly conductive, and can withstand a force 10x stronger than that of steel."

"You're kidding? How many times have I told you not to make bold claims like that?"

"Graphene... Nina this is exactly the same material that the chains are made from, it has all the right properties right down to the atomic structure."

"You mean to say we restore 000's containment if we used this stuff?"

"... This stuff won't do just that. We're restarting the Aegis project, I want you to find out how we can create this stuff on a mass scale."

"Ok..."She blinked once more finding he had already rushed past to leave their home, rushing back to the school for their announcement. It was a clear winner this year without question, but the scene he had arrived to was much less carefree than he had hoped a pillar of smoke rose upon the horizon and several shinobi flickered past prompting him to pick up the pace.

Arriving he found the academy had erupted in flames and the students had been gathered outside, "What happened?" He asked his former sensei who responded, "Some kid showed up next thing we know the entire place is ablaze."

"Anyone hurt?"

"I think Miko is still inside with your boss."

Bureiku grunted he wasn't about to lose their one chance at ending the blight at the heart of their organisation.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 7, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
If nothing else, Juubun's apparent inability to understand social norms made him very agreeable to what would have usually been a disagreeable task. He followed her around the shop, trailing behind her like a lost puppy, carefully remaining five metres behind her at nearly all times. And, of course, any time he strayed too far or got too close, she would quickly point it out to him or alter her own pace, depending on whether or not she thought people would be able to see her talk to him.

Something about him bugged her, though. Every time she looked back, which wasn't often, Yukino would see him nervously eyeing up the people he brushed past. Despite the cool air conditioning of the mall and the rain outside, there were also noticeable beads of sweat dripping down his increasingly pale face. Coupled with his silent demeanour, Juubun almost became something like a ghost.

Yukino ran a quick mental headcount of the things she'd bought today: two pairs of shoes, one jumper and a few tools for missions. Shopping was hardly a therapeutic experience for her like it was for some girls—indeed, she hated the crowded spaces and the forced interactions with obsequious clerks—but she enjoyed the end of each trip, where she could just slowly unwind and mentally list her clothes.

A shrill screech snapped her out of her momentary daze. "Get off me, you freak!" It came from behind, approximately seven metres away from her. Yukino mentally connected the dots: the distance away from her, the adjective freak and the fact that she could no longer hear Juubun's distinctive footsteps behind her.

In spite of her reluctance, she swiveled around and walked over to where her impromptu steward was. He was collapsed on the floor, spread out in an almost starfish-like shape against a strawberry blonde girl who was slapping his head, a disarray of various clothing items scattered across the ground. Yukino's eyebrow twitched slightly at the sight.

By now, a fairly large crowd had gathered around them. Vultures; keen and eager to watch the unfolding events for entertainment, yet in no particular rush to involve themselves despite what was happening. 

"It's rude to slap someone who's in the middle of a panic attack, you know," she observed nonchalantly, despite said panic attack.

"Oh, shut up, you dumb bitch!" the strawberry blonde girl screeched again, ineffectually pushing at Juubun's convulsing body. "Just help me get this guy off of me!"

Yukino raised an eyebrow, felt her mouth curl upwards into a cold, unpleasant snarl of a smile. "I see," she said simply, then turned to face one of the bystanders. "Sir, could you please call for an ambulance? Ask specifically for two stretchers." Her tone was polite, but there was an unmistakable icy venom in there.

Nodding, the man quickly rushed off. The kunoichi set to work, shifting her hands into a handseal and feeling the chakra inside her body churn. Her shadow moved, snaking out and extending towards Juubun's until it connected and melded with it. Yukino gently lifted up her body, straightening her spine, and Juubun's body mimicked the motion until it removed itself from the other girl's.

"Fucking creep!" she shouted, then rotated, bringing a hand to slap Juubun across the face...

And was promptly thrown back by Juubun's fist connecting with her jaw, sprawling across the floor with her nose bloodied and her eyes shut. Yukino smirked, the heels of her shoes dug into a now-ripped blouse on the ground, posture in perfect replication of Juubun's. "Ah, what a shame. It appears that I slipped on one of her blouses and made this man accidentally punch her in the jaw..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
5.
Naomi Minami​_
Naomi was confused, she was so confused, and why did he care so much? Who she was as a person why did he care so much? Koi had a hard grip on her arm, anytime she tried to look away from him, he would squeeze her arm harder. He wanted her attention, but why? They were nothing to each other except for teacher and student, or strangers at the most. He walked her home once, but it seemed so weird that he was trying to get to know her?

Many emotions boiled up in her stomach, but the main one was?.
Fear?

??.Why?? Naomi lips mumbled, ?Why do you care so much??

Koi was silent?

_Answer me?​_
He didn?t say anything?​
*ANSWER ME! *​
??.Why?? Naomi mumbled again, ?Why??

Koi arms gripped tighten as he finally found the words he wanted to say. For a minute it felt weird having a man looking around for answers. Was the question so hard that he couldn?t answer it? Wasit that difficult? Why couldn?t he give her a straight answer? Answer her! There was no reason for him to be such a way!

_*?You are annoying.?*_​
He wasted all that time to annoy her? Though he continued?.

?I hate you to be honest.? Koi continued, ?Ever since I saw you on that train getting groped, I hated you. Why won?t she do anything? Why won?t she fight back? Why? Something about you got under my skin, and I couldn?t stop the itch. Even after I save you, that itch got worse. The way you talked like the world was some piece of shit game, made me hate you??

_*HE WAS A WEIRDO?!*_​
Naomi yanked her arm away from him, ?You don?t even know me!?

?I know?That?But you understand me right?? Koi asked he was reverting back to that person she met at the train station, his voice was almost like a joke, ?That feeling you get when you see someone on the street, and just disgust fills your mouth? You give me that feeling.?

Naomi heart rammed into her chest, ?Mmm?If I can compare you to something, it?d be those overweight nerds that don?t bathed and like those anime that have those little girl looking characters. You know? The lowest of the low. You understand that feeling right??

?That feeling of pure disgust when you look at them, and think that the world will be a better place without them?.?​
?The way you live life annoys me, it fills me with disgust?.?​
Naomi begun to take a step back, who was this creep? Slowly she tried to look around, if she could run, she could forget about this.  She could run away and never look back. Her heart pounded in her chest unlike any other. If she didn?t move her heart would have probably knocked itself out of her chest for her. 

?You live life so passively, I talked to the teachers about you?.? Koi chuckled to himself for a minute, ?Do you know what they say??

Why wasn?t she running away? She screamed at her body to move! To do something other than shiver and quake in fear! Move! Move you stupid thing! Though her body didn?t stand a chance, the way Koi was looking at her caused her to freeze like she was being stared down by some predator? Or was it something else entirely different?  

?They call you a disappointment?.? He sighed as he scratched his head, ?They don?t know where to place you, you aren?t particularly good at and subject, nor are you extremely bad at any other. The only reason they haven?t discussed this with your parents is because they know Kyo is the Hokage?.?

?Nor do they want to stop the support of the Fenikkusu, just because some dull red haired girl can?t keep her grades up.?

Naomi eyes clouded before she wiped them away, she was crying? 

_It hurts?._​
Ah, that was why. It hurts. It really hurts?.​
?Hey what?s it like knowing one day you can just die and no one will fucking care??

_Stop?._

?Your mom birthed the motherfucking hokage! And her second child is you?.A girl who can?t even defend herself.?

_Stop?.!_

?Ah, you are crying? Wow, do you want to do it? Do you want kill yourself?!?​
_*STOP IT!*_​
?There is the window right there, but seeing as Shizuku died a couple of days ago, you would be only seen as a copy cat??​
*?STOP IT!!? *​

_*SLAP​*_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 7, 2015)

Nine till Five
Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust

Genji stood motionless amongst the blaze a bubble of hexagons protecting him from the energies that rampaged just beyond, amongst the smog the culprit was clearly possible surrounded by a small creator and hole in the roof where he had presumably broken through, the ground slowly turning into a glassy substance. "No... stop it..."A trembling voice broke above the roar of the flames the boy at the centre of it seeming at war with himself as he struggled to fight off the forces corrupting his mind.

Timber came crashing down upon them, being cut into perfectly hexagonal shapes as it came into contact with the barrier that surrounded them the energies from his cane seeming to spark outwards and supplement the chakra net. "You came back child?" Genji asked stepping forward pulling the girl along. The boy stumbling back as he raised his hand, "Get away from me! You did this to me!" A the glass at his feet rising up into a shard of quartz that shot forward punching through the net, and shattering into his head causing shrapnel to spread outwards behind him.

The clone stood motionless for a moment missing it's head as all that remained was golden light at the base of the neck. Miko could be heard screaming at the sight taken by surprise that Genji had lost his head and the net retracted back into his body providing enough chakra for the clone to resume it's old shape. "Calm yourself 32, we only wish to help you." He turned to Miko giving her a soft smile bringing a sense of calm about them.

"My name isn't 32!"He snapped and seemed to change demeanour becoming calm and settling down into the flames with great comfort and began to break out into a maniacal laughter, "Hahahaha... Oh this is simply delicious."

An explosion ripped through the hall as Fumo burst through the far wall his pistol smouldering in the flames. "Father!" He snapped then stopped seeing 32 stood back to the wall. "32..."

"Miko come over here!"He yelled realising the danger of the situation she shook her head clutching Genji's coat as he turned to her and nodded, "Master Fumo is right, it is best you leave with him. He'll keep you safe."

"B-b-but what about you?"She asked and Fumo raised his voice extending his hand, "Miko quickly my father can handle this!"

"Do as he says."Genji growled as she turned to the boy who seemed to have completely lost his mind in those few moments they had, she noticed a sickness as he appeared ever more distant beginning to feel feint she shook her head and made her decision, they would protect her.

She focused upon Fumo who seemed a mile away at this stage and began to make her escape, while Fumo dashed forward to reach her noticing the girls worsening condition. _Bright will be here at any moment..._ The thought filled his mind with dread, if she was caught in place like this with Bright unchained but that fear was made irrelevant.

The laughing stopped becoming deathly silent as the world seemed to move in slow motion for just an instant, the shadow a younger boy appearing behind the girl a blade curved behind his neck poised to swing feeling the pain of a cut spread across his cheek. His vision turned a hue of red as blood was thrown into his face. Genji turned moments after failing to keep up with their opponents speed managing to come between 32 and an grief stricken Fumo, the deflection causing the blade to narrowly miss it's mark.

32 groaned with disappointment and led with a kick knocking the clone back into a nearby wall where a hail of crystal shards bombarded the dust clearing to show the raised cane and a barrier of energy that protected him from the onslaught only to be shattered moments later by another kick. Preparing the killing blow 32 was foiled once more this time by an explosive tag kunai that struck behind him in close proximity enabling Genji to throw a punch into 32's stomach knocking him back across the room. "Didn't expect the likes of you to be struggling with a kid." A chunnin commented seeing Fumo on his knees with the decapitated body of a small child in his trembling arms.

Resuming his posture 32 threw his scythe to the side for a moment to clean it off the blood placing it on his shoulder he chuckled softly, "Is this the best Sunagakure has to offer? A weeping kid and bunch of trash?"

"You are sick 32-"

"Shut you're trap, their is sickness here."He responded and readied his weapon as the small patrol moved to engage the assailant parrying the strike of he shifted behind his opponent pulling the scythe along with him cutting one down another shortly following before his weapon clashed with that of a Kenjutsu user. "You'll pay for that."

"Oh I don't doubt it, along the thousands of others I've killed?" Exchanging several strikes before 32 ducked beneath a blow jumping upwards to bring the scythe the shinobi's neck, "Don't concern yourself, it's better that none remember you."

"Bas-"The shinobi dropped to his knees leaving 32 to walk down his body like steps bringing his scythe forwards to block several wind bullets that where thrown in his direction, "Air Bullet... tch. Could you be any more mundane?" He brought his scythe back resting it at his back as the blade bolted inwards creating a quarterstaff which he brought back forward in ample time to sphere of air that surged forwards threatening to cut him to ribbons.

"Wind Sphere, going up in the world now aren't we?"He chuckled softly beginning to form hand seals, which one of them seemed to recongise and reacted putting distance between them, "Wind Dragon..."

Finding his spot beneath the hole in the roof he raised the quarterstaff into the air causing a blast of wind to shoot upwards from beneath the concentrate flooring putting a swift end to the troublesome patrol of faceless mooks. "Wrong. Wind Release: Dragons Ascent."

Genji since recovering bolted back into action twisting his cane around into a upright position hardlight began to extend along it's edge creating a sword which clashed against the quarterstaff pulses of energy radiating outwards at their feet from the two weapons as they clashed. "Learn nothing do you, you're son has the right idea."

Genji growled eyes looking down to Fumo who sat on his knees trembling as blood dripped from his hair staining it in a deep crimson light. "Fool." 32 uttered and threw Genji off balance in his moment of distraction thrusting his free hand into the clones stomach, "Quartz Release: Crystalline Expansion."

The clone warped into unnatural shapes as the crystaline growth ravaged it's body feeding from the immense chakra that was used to the create it. Pulling his palm away he allowed the clone to collapse to the floor twitching wildly as the crystals continued their infection, "Wherever you are Genji, rest easy knowing you brought me back into this world."

"32...." Fumo uttered his voice laced with pain quickly becoming anger as time went on. "... Why would you kill her..."

32 eyes turned to the roof briefly as he thought about it then nodded and knelt down to his level nodding his head slowly as he spoke in a cheerful tone, "Because it was tactically advantageous for me to do so you could say, I made her a pawn in my little plan. Plus I'm really not a fan of keeping Nighty all chained up."

"You killed her because... 32 You are nothing like this!"

32 Shuddered at the mention of the name and responded, "Y'know been called lots of things but never a number. Not too fond of that actually, well guess I'm technically not 32 either heh."

"What the fuck do we call you then?"

He shrugged that was a question he himself didn't know the answer too, not yet at least. "Now that is a good question... eh guess Ogama works." He paused for a moment then quickly pulled his head back as a Hardlight slug flashed past his eyes from Fumo's handcannon. Jumping back he extended the blade of his weapon finding himself on the wrong end of the stick every time he tried to advance on Fumo he shot a point in the structure of the building causing environmental damage halt his advance or risk being trapped beneath heavy iron beams or caught in pressurised steam from the generator ventilation. "Smart kid." He commended going on the defensive returning fire with quartz shards which Fumo did a commendable job dodging several punctured into his skin but he fought through the pain as he was trained to.

When the gap was finally closed it stayed relatively the same, dodging left Fumo turned bringing one of his hand cannons into line with Ogama's head who evaded with centuries worth of experience each attack and movement calculated in advance, it became a game of chess more than a aimless battle. Although Fumo got the impression he was being toyed with remembering how easily he dispatched his father and several other shinobi and he was proved right in that regard.

Ogama struck a blow with his fist the punch itself was hardly worth noting but the burst of chakra that followed it shattered his ribs puncturing his lung he collapsed to the floor coughing up blood. "Time to die."He smirked and brought his quarterstaff around to strike his neck knocking him across the hall the rough rubble earth was like a sand-belt shredding flesh from bone.

He keeled over desperately trying to fight through the pain but it was inevitable that he lost this battle, that much was obvious from the start but this battle also may of meant the end of the war. With Miko gone they had no real idea if what the process was for actually creating the Graphene was that his intention? To stop them preventing 000's escape.

What did it matter he was ready to die, and if that was how fate would have it so be it free his soul of this doomed world. "Still alive.... and I know what your thinking, yup. I want queenie free that way two birds with one stone. No secret like..." The blade was brought down functioning as a guillotine his vision fading before the blow was struck...


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konaha
Kyo Minami 
1._​
He could hear them at the door, and no matter how old he had gotten. The press was still a scary bunch, especially when they get a juicy story. They were worse than starving dogs cornering a wounded rabbit. The way they tear and rip apart anything to get the story they want, was absolutely terrifying.

 Kyo stood at the door, he could hear them chatter amongst themselves, in a few minutes he will be meeting the winner of the contest. Not just a simple contest a contest to meet him, based on pure luck and tenacity, the person would have to send in special box tops with a cute chibi version of himself. The more that person sent in the more entries they had.

?Regretting it now?? Zenas asked as she stood next to the door, ?There are times where I wonder if you think things through or not.?

?I don?t.? Kyo joked, ?I was thinking this a good time to judge the public reaction, especially the younger generation, but in all honesty, I didn?t think it would turn out like this.?

Zenas chuckled to herself, ?The all-knowing Kyo, doesn?t know something, this is surprising to say the least.?

?You are the jokester aren?t you??

?I do my best to enjoy myself when I can.?​
Zenas enjoyed when the press came, because it was the only few moments she saw the little one flustered. He was younger than her, but he act as though he lived a countless life times. When he showed his true age that was when she enjoyed working for him the most. Zenas began to walk next to the window.

?You aren?t going to stay with me?? He asked, Zenas turned to him and smiled for a brief moment

?Me being here ruins your reputation, and rather not see the hard work we put in just go to waste.?​
Kyo turned back to the door and as he opened it, Zenas disappeared, the light flashed and people threw there mics into his face. It wasn?t as bad as he thought as he smiled and smirked, joked around and talked. 

?Today Kyo Minami is opening his doors to a lucky youth! Today they will be hanging out with the Flames of Konaha himself! What made you do it Kyo??​
Kyo took a deep breath before speaking with a deep tone in his voice, ?I hope to inspire someone, be one of the routes in their life. I wish to create bonds while I?m in office, and creating bonds with the youth is important. Though, I would like to think I am still young myself.?

Most of the press gained a chuckle from the small joke. 

_?In a few moments the lucky winner will be here in just a minute, everyone is waiting to see who this lucky winner is and how they feel about this opportunity!?_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real I*











It had all started with a scream. One of those that's heard for miles. Yuuko was pretty sure the Raikage must've heard it from his office. She couldn't help it though, not when one of her favorite teen magazines had announced that the Hokage had allowed for a contest to be opened - one that would lead to one very lucky fellow to meet him in person and spend an entire day with him.

Not only would she get to visit Konoha, the capital of the world, but she'd get to meet the man she had admired for years now!

Yuuko spent years of allowance buying cereal, cookies...anything that had the required in it. (Of course she saved one to glue onto her scrap book!) And, much later, Tora would laugh and tell her that the most amazing fact about the entire ordeal was how the young genin had almost turned into a mafia boss, coercing everyone she could into buying specific brands and giving her the cut outs with the 14-year-old's ability to annoy the hell out of anyone alone.

It was tough and it was tense but, eventually, an invitation made its way into her mail box. A simple, but rather large white evenlope protecting an incredibly elegant invitation. The people that had "helped" Yuuko achieve her goal didn't have to ask if she had won, the second scream was even louder than the first. 

Along with the invitation came a first class ticket to board a train headed for Konoha a week later. In retrospect, she should've spent that week readying herself for the intensity of the day but such a thought never even crossed her mind. Instead she spent hours in front of the mirror, training her smile and lines she could say to impress the scarlet haired man.

"Greetings Hokage-sama...no...Kyo-sama...No!!! I can't call him by his first name, that would be rude!" She would squeal before slapping her cheeks and putting on a gentle, albeit slightly unnatural smile. "Hello Hokage-sama, my name is Yuuko. Yuuko Shinohara. Thank you ever so much for the kind invitation, it has warmed my heart so to know you, the Hokage-sama, are willing to give me a little of your time."

"..."

Yuuko laughed at herself but didn't stop for a second. She wondered if it would be best to shake his hand or bow her head in the traditional polite way. If her hair looked best loose or held back with a cute accessory. The black haired genin even asked her grandmother for a quick course on how to arrange flowers.

Not that she would probably be required to do something like that.

It was just in case.

Then came picking what clothes to take with her. What should she wear? What was popular in Fire? It couldn't possibly be something too childish. Yuuko tried to raid Tora's closet but the sight of countless lingerie sets frightened her back to her own closet. 

"Yuuko-chan," her grandmother told her kindly, cupping her cheeks when the girl went crying and begging for advice. "It's true you can't go underdressed to meet someone so important but be careful not to cover who you truly are."

At the time, the girl had frowned. There was no way she could go meet the Hokage as she was...he would send her back on the spot. However, on the day of the trip, she had decided to repack her backpack, throwing the few fancy outfits she had out and putting the ones she usually wore. They were still nice and wouldn’t embarrass anyone standing with her but they were _her_ and that made her feel a little bit better about the whole thing. Along with the clothes, the genin would bring her camera, her phone and the small things no girl would be found dead without.

Even though Yuuko couldn’t wait for it, she felt the day of the trip came too soon. Truth be told, although she read everything that was written about the Hokage before, the good and the bad, Yuuko didn't know who he truly was. It was exciting but also a little bit scary. Still, it wasn’t going to be that day she met him. Instead, after she spent most of her train trip to Konoha sleeping, she was driven by a kind lady to a hotel where she would stay that night. The following morning, the same person would come to pick her up and drive her where she would eventually meet Minami.

The teen made an effort to wake extra early and stand in front of the mirror a little bit more, practicing her greetings one last time. She brushed her teeth, washed her face and put on her clothes (and just a tiny bit of her favorite strawberry lip gloss; for luck) and decided she was as ready as she would ever be.



Anything Yuuko might’ve prepared herself for apart, nothing could’ve made her ready for the horde of reporters that awaited her arrival. When she caught sight red hair, her stomach back flipped and she felt her heart painfully skip a beat.

This was for real. 

Driving past the crowd, the lady parked the car and got out to open the door for her as the crowd's attention shifted to the young girl coming out. Her cheeks were scorching and her shoulders were so tense one might think Haru was standing somewhere nearby. Everything she practiced was for nothing as her walk towards the center was almost robotic. 

Yuuko couldn't help it. She was just a small country pumpkin. Her brain froze once she reached him and the crowd bombarded her, or him, or...she didn't know, with questions. 

"H-hello," she finally managed to squeeze out, her voice breaking at odd places and way too quiet for anyone to hear clearly. Drawing a deep a deep breath, Yuuko decided she should compose herself for what she said next. "I'MKUMOGAKURE'SYUUKOSHINOHARANICETOMEETYOUHOKAGE-SAMA!"

Please, may a tsunami come and drag her away.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2015)

_"Why would you do this to me? Why would you let me see you slaughter all that I've become...?"

"Please... Someone help me."_


Ace?
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand










​
Children dropped from an opaque sky, the night became entrenched in fury. The heat of the moment which beamed with noted resonance, the spirits which lead to his resurrection remained silent upon a seal. The slither of silence that cycled with the engagement of evil. The soul of the lost, and the livid, finally silence as the master of all evil was gifted two fragments. Stone which beamed in the effervescence of white. Their power, one which grew within every second of ever minutes of every moment the two, a boy who lost all meaning of control, and the boy who rejected the world. It began, the tremor of his heel, the world shook in the presence of a entity who shouldn't of awoken. In the eye of overwhelming strength, man recognizes fear for the first time. 

_This happened once before._​
Turning, you were met with a shadow. The barrel of a gun pointed in between your eyes. You never noted the shift, you never questioned what occurred in the small instances you were away. You merely lived your life which was all you could do at present. You didn't shed a single thread of worry, you didn't wonder beyond the first perspective. You merely allowed yourself to continue... Like a clock, you designated a cycle. You forgot the witness the glint which led you understand the world. A slight misstep, but a crucial one. You're not at fault, we've all made mistakes. 

_In my case... Mines was that I allowed myself to live long enough to see this day. _

"Ace?"​
Those step paced with the prejudice of the unrelenting, the unmerciful. Those who witness that power arise from the seems of darkness are recognized as the damned. Who is he who recognizes the devils face? He is but like the rest of us. Just another aimless soul, just one that is clever enough to fool even the Legions themselves. A wild entourage of malice seared onto air, veiling atmosphere on glamorous despair. The sentiment of eeriness evolved. And the world seemed to have stopped even if momentarily, while the vision turned gray. A power rose from the very seems of his essence, while the amber of the eyes reacted to the resource of another world. Another life which brought back the powers of a madman, a scientist, a deranged psycho. 

"Now, what would he say in this situation? Oh, that right..."​
The gun, gripped with prejudice, was aimed towards the boy. The eyes didn't show sympathy. Its lost that ability, it lost its humanity. Whatever consumed Ace had erased him. Had crumbled his existence under some murky past. Vectors began to course through his being, he could feel the control.

_"Who the fuck do you think I am?"_​


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konaha
Kyo Minami 
2._​


Oh this was going to be interesting. 

The girl was so strung up on hype that he almost felt that she would bounce away if he touched her. He smiled as he tried to get her name from that huge long sentence she yelled at him. Goodness what was it? Yuuko? Yuuki? You? It started with a Y! Kyo couldn?t help but chuckle, he forgot that he was popular sometimes. Though Kyo brought her over and leaned down to get to her level to smile.  The camera begun to snap shots, questions were shock from one direction to the next. 

_?What are your plans today lord hokage with the lucky lady??_ One of the reporters asked him as he finished posing with her for one of the cameras. 

?Hopefully the young lady wouldn?t mind hanging around with someone who does paper work most of his day.? He laughed as he looked down at the young girl, ?I hope I?m everything you imagined and more Miss Yuuko from Kumo~?

?Well that is enough questions for the day, I will take the young lady.? He grasped her hand and moved her into his office. The space was filled with red and orange, not the usual Konaha colors of a green landscape. There was a golden phoenix that hung behind his workspace, the huge bird with its claws outstretched and the beak wide open could be seen as intimidating. The desk itself was lined with a red and orange embroidery.

The papers that lined his desk was messy and all over the place, but Kyo turned to her and laughed for a moment.

He looked around for a moment, ?Sorry about this, I was busy, and didn?t have the time to clean up. Though as the rules state, I am your today.? 

Kyo bowed deeply her arm crossed his chest as he bowed before her almost like a knight, ?It?s pleased to meet your acquaintance my young miss.?

He straighten himself up before smiled, ?So if you don?t mind me asking, what made you want to enter? Do you want to be Kage yourself one day?? 

?I wish I could say the position is fulfilling but it?s a lot of paper work as you can see.? Kyo motioned to the long stacks of paper that was waiting for his return. ?To be honest I am a very boring person, age does that to you.?

?Try not to grow up too fast little one, or you realize the mistakes of the past will hunt you.?​
?So young miss is there anything you want to do??​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 8, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Let's Go Then"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -
A monster and a normal boy stood face to face inside the hallway of an abandoned hospital. The sweat pouring down the suit-wearing boy's face, showed which of the two titles fit him. And the animalistic grin on the white-haired beast's face, revealed which title belonged to him. Something felt as if a cobra was constricting Kentarou's heart. Yet at the same time the sound of his heart could be heard beating repeatedly like a drum.

The young teacher knew well what this was. Not just anxiety, it was fear that was consuming him._ "Ahhh ahhh this is all the power I can put out?? What is this about 5%? Tchyaa~ How laaammme. Whatever, I guess if I was at full power, this would be no fun woouuld it? Well not as if this will last longer than a minute in this first place,"_ despite a hellish force of energy emanating from his center, he dared to speak those words as if it weren't a big deal. On the other hand, the fact this power, which was shaking the building itself, had not been even a quarter of this monster's full potential, felt like a sick and twisted joke to the average teen.

This was fear different from that of facing the 14th Raikage, where as Kentarou felt despair over all of his hopes and actions being meaningless and perverted into someone else's whims. Where as against this monster, Kentarou sensed a horrible and more grueling pain than death, looming over him._ 'Is this what herbivore's feel when they meet a superior creature!? I can't fight him....I have to get out of here!!!'_ the warning signals around his brain lit and he tried to step backwards. Yet the moment he tried to, something stopped him. When he looked down behind him, he was reminded of the children.

Most likely they had awoken and they too were hit with the full brunt forces of fear. When Kentarou caught sight of their trembling faces, he had realized that he had become so caught up in his own cowardice that he had forgotten about those two precious beings that were hiding behind him. They were younger and less experienced than Kentarou, and they had been placed in an unknown place without their parents. How did they feel? How did they feel when they saw that the person shielding them was cowering just as much as they were?

Those kind of thoughts tredded and dug deep into Kentarou's mind and once he was done, the sweating and the shaking came to a halt. As if he was taking priority over something else more important, the young boy seemed to had demanded all the excess noise and madness in his head to silence. _"Run,"_ trying to make sure he was not saying it to himself, and to slam it harder into the kid's heads, he once again repeated himself._ "RUN!!"_ it didn't even take two seconds for the children hiding behind him to scramble and run down the opposite direction of the hallway from the leering darkness that laughed at them.

_"Zhahaha~! Ooohh~ so 'average boy' likes to play hero eh? How admirable, it almost make my poor little heart want to cry out. Well Hero-san~ It doesn't look like you have a shield on you, so what are you going to do if I just decide to aim and poop their little heads off from afar?! Huuuuuh?! If you're going to block, I hope your skin in tough!"
_
Just as his words conveyed, the monster dared to raise his newly gained gun and point it, not at his clear enemy, but at the children running down the hall._ "I hope there's a doctor in the house!"_ when that monster spoke, Kentarou ignored everything else and focused on the finger that pulled the trigger. An incredibly loud gunshot rang out through the hospital.

However, the sounded of small feet running did not stop because of that. There existed a certain normal boy that would not allow that kind of tragedy to fall while he stood tall. The only thing that had changed of the scene was the shattered pieces of glass lying on the floor. The reason for that was simple, if you asked him, at the moment the monster a pulled the trigger, Kentarou had pulled the trigger of his own pistol and shot the glass on the nearby door window, causing the glass to fall within the path of the monster's bullet and skew it's aim.

That simple action allowed the children to leave the hall and out of their sights, or atleast that's what Kentarou could tell has he could no longer hear the sound of them running. A small moment of suprise could be scene on that monster's face for a split-second but it quickly vanished. _"Ooo~ looks like Hero-san is just a tad bit lucky ain't he? Well ain't that a shame, I'll have some personal play time with those lil' rascals after this," _he dismissed the previous action as only a fluke, which had not been much of a concern to Kentarou either way.

_"You're not going anywhere you bastard!" _Kentarou shouted from his lunges and right after, shouted from his barrel in the form of a bullet flying at that monster. _'Sorry Ace, I don't know if that's your body or not but you're going to have to deal with some pain for awhile,'_,he thought of that before watching on. What happened was not a bullet flying through a human flesh, instead the bullet's direction seemed to have skewed once it made contact with it's target and flew somewhere else. _"A barrier!?" _but Kentarou could not be in shock for long, that monster fired two shots.

He of course was not as fast as a bullet, nor follow it's speed however Kentarou was able to see when the trigger was pulled and where the muzzle was aimed. That was how he was able to evade those two shots by leaping to his enemy's right and rolling into another leap into close-quarters combat. _'If a bullet won't work, let's try this!'_, he swung the butt of his pistol at the monster's head but instead, the hand of that beast catching Kentarou's wrist, cut off his attack.

_"Let's go 'round for a swing!"_ that wolf in Ace's skin gave a hard pull and swung Kentarou's body overhead, slamming him bottom first onto the hard ground._ "Gah!?!"_ the teen struggled to get up, but found his arm was still held tightly behind his back by that insanely powerful foe. Keeping his target in check with one hand, the monster pressed the muzzle of the gun onto the back of Kentarou's head. _"Wooow, not even 30 seconds. You weren't kiddin' about bein' weak,"_ those mocking words held a tint of disappointment and cold-heartedness. No matter how fast Kentarou was, he could not evade a bullet this close. 

_"Who knows, maybe that guy and those kids riding around on the bus will be more fun....Oh well, good night failure of a Hero-san!"_

He pulled the trigger,

-Click-

_"Huh?"_

-Click-

-Click- 

No matter how many times he pulled the trigger, that monster could not experience the chilling joy of a loud bullet blasting into another person's head. Why wasn't it doing the shooting and killing? When he scanned the gun and looked at the bottom, he found his answer.

_"Oi,...you can't fire a gun without any bullets, you idiot,"_

No longer in Kentarou's hand was his pistol, instead was the black magazine that stored bullets, which was swiped out of that monster's firearm. _"..How did you-"_

*BANG*

Kentarou, having no interest in hearing the rest of the sentence, grabbed his own gun lying on the ground and fired twice at point blank range at the white-haired villain. Seeing the grip on his arm was loose, the teen took advantage and quickly rolled out of harms away.

As should be expected, the point-blank shots had not real effect, but with a curious expression, that monster still said, _"Reeeal interestin'..,...you're not just a normal teenage boy like you say, are ya? Maybe I can squeeze some fun out of you afterall!!"_

In response to that, Kentarou stood back up while checking the feeling of his arm._ "I don't care who you are, what you have to say and where you're from but there's no way I'm accepting a reality where some bastard takes over that jerk's body and thinks he can get away with killing people! Do you hear me, you monster!?!"_

_"Zahahahah!!! Monster!? Naahh you got it all wrong, I'm more closer to The Devil!" _

_"I told you, I don't care! You're more powerful than me and can kill me in an instant? Screw that! I'm just a weak normal teenage boy!? Screw that too! None of it is gonna stop me from making sure you *bite the bullet*!!"_

Kentarou's eyes lit and the gun that was seen as a tool for killing was turned into a tool for saving. Just like that and like many tales before, A Hero had challenged and fought with mighty The Demon King. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2015)

Jirou- Guarding the priestess ​
"Trains are boring." Kiyoko sighed as she looked out the window. "Yeah well... It's safer." Jirou shook his head, "Besides, I thought you were blind. Why does it matter?" "Hmph. Two days with me and you haven't warmed up to me at all." Jirou nodded. "That's right. Because you are the type of person i dislike the most." "What kind of person is that! Hmm?" Kiyoko pouted, crossing her arms beneath her chest. "The kind of person that can't tell a single truth without a thousand lies!" Jirou clenched his fists together. "I... I can't stand liars..." 

"Why not? It's normal isn't it? to tell a lie every now and then?" Kiyoko pouted more, sliding into her seat. 

"It's only natural for one to lie brother." the image of his twin flashed into his mind... 

"No..." Jirou shook his head. "I don't tell lies." "Ooooh?" Kiyoko sat back up, "Well that's not true now is it~" She leaned forward, pressing her cleavage together. "You lie about liking me~" Jirou turned his head away quickly, "Tch! That's a male reaction! It doesn't mean I like your personality!" "Siiigh... You're a weird guy... most men don't care about the personality. Hmph." She folder her arms again and slumped back into her chair. 

"What kind of woman are you!? Shouldn't you want a man to like you for your personality!?" Jirou shouted at her. "I'm the kind of woman that wants what she wants! Why do I have to be like other girls? huh!? I can be what I want! BAKA!" Kiyoko tossed a bottle of water at Jirou's head. "Ow! What was that for!?" "For being a baka!!! Baka!!! Baka Baka!!!" "I'm not a Baka! What the heck are you going on about!?" 

"Hmm?" A red haired man's ear twitches as he hears the two argue. "What's this?" He turned to see the young woman in the red robes. "Hmm..." He turned down to look at a piece of paper. "Black hair. Red robe." He looked back at the girl. "Close enough I guess." 

"I told you! I'm not a Baka!" Jirou growled. "You are too! You're so much baka! you don't even KNOW you are a baka!" Kiyoko hissed back at him. "Hey, Pardon me lovers." A man stepped up to the arguing traveling companions. "We're not lovers!" Jirou shouted, "Oh, sweet, then i don't have to apologize for this!" The man's fist swung towards the young girl. 

"WHOA!" Jirou reached out and grabbed it before it could connect. "Who are you!? What do you want!?" The man simply grinned. "Oh my bad. Name's Shou Mashima, I'm here to kill that bitch!" 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2015)

"I know one thing: that I know nothing."​
*MEMORIES OF A TIME*​
Lin Houki reminded Yukino of a more egotistical version Hakuei Houki, one more prone to quips and sardonic mockery. If that was even possible. "Sometimes," she began, "you will work have to work with your enemies. Maybe the Hokage, in all his benevolent wisdom, wants to strike up an alliance with a village which has tense relations with us. In that case, you'll want to be prepared for backstabbing."

She gave an amused smile. "In fact," she mused, "this village was nearly destroyed, in the past, because of the Hokage's lack of foresight. In any case, being able to detect betrayal and react accordingly is a _very_ valuable skill. I was going to train little Ren here, anyway, but since Hakuei conveniently dumped me with _you_..." The Houki looked at her, still that curious?almost hungry?glint in her eyes. It reminded Yukino of how a cat might stare down a rat before pouncing on it, or how a hawk would circle around its prey before swooping in.

There was something oddly unsettling in it.

But, regardless, Yukino spoke. "Is Hakuei-san not coming, then?" she asked.

"No, our training exercise will only need one of us?_in spite_ of your excellent skills of observation," she beamed, before reaching into the pocket of her robe. Yukino watched as Lin brandished a single bell from her pocket, about the size of a grape, and tied it around her waist, and gave a quiet 'ah' of realisation. 

Immediately, her mind made the connection: one bell, two people. The Bell Test Lin was conducting wouldn't be about teamwork, it would be about working with someone towards a common goal and then betraying them at the end to reap all the benefits personally. A clever twist to an old exercise.

But did Ren realise?  

"Isn't the Bell Test a little old fashioned, nee-chan?" he asked, eyeing it skeptically. She didn't observe anything particular about his reaction; only doubtfulness. If he didn't realise the true purpose of the exercise, that meant she had a distinct advantage over him. 

Lin smirked again, mockingly eyeing her little brother again. "No, considering how primitive your skills are, I'd say archaism is the perfect approach to training." Yukino had no idea if that comment was directed at just him, or the both of them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
Upon finding themselves now on their way towards Suna, Ace glanced at the side of his window seat. His eyes dimmed under weariness, while night exchanged its colors to morning. Though the stars still lingered in space it was closer to the break of sunlight that it was to the start of night. Ace who had tired of wearing that suit exchanged his apparel to a more soothing, much more comfortable combination.  A necklace of three pearls adorned his neck, the two earrings on the same ear gleamed their silver, the trademark azure feathers and a crimson scarf. Considering where they're headed, he didn't seem to care that he didn't pack a jacket. Ace himself has never visited Suna, but what's odd wasn't that he was traveling cross country, no in fact, if anything his repertoire of adventure has been expanded tenfold by the event which had presented themselves to him as of current. Elbows sustaining the arm which held the weight of his head lazily. The two had boarded a train, it was much less expensive than air travel and much less hassling as well. However, they had to suffer the considerable constraint they were between the two. Maybe if they had taken the plane, it would've been at least a couple of hours. Being on the train extended that to couple of hours more. 

But more than that, he was much more happy because he could finally escape the cold. Not that Ace had any particular dislike for it, but when you are force to suit up like a monkey and stay still just trying to pay attention in a bar full of strangers who happen to be drunkards as well, then a lot of the pleasantries of the moment evaporated almost instantly. A sigh escaped him, pulling his phone once more, noting the time evading with all possibilities to fall asleep. The train they were on was in fact one administered by the Iron Country thanks to Ace being part of this mission, if they have chosen a plane it would've come out of his own pocket which ultimately didn't appeal to him. So after a bit of convincing, he managed to tell Okami that the train was the better option. 

Convincing her, however, wasn't that difficult. In fact she was oddly lenient, which just made Ace assume she either didn't care or wasn't too experienced with travel. The train was very fancy, they were upon cabins within the train that had chairs made of soft leather velvet. A table in the center and bunk beds on the top. The walls made of Bocote wood paneling, and the scent had an allure of sweetness among it. This was certainly no common train, a large majority or the aristocratic society boarded this. But it mattered little to a humble peasant like Ace. It just meant they could head to their destination, and not be crowded, which was excellent in his book.

A chime on his phone awoke his attention. Turning to the screen he witnessed the name of the caller. It was a Text from Horaru, opening it, it read. 



> _"Already out of the hospital! But now on punishment :  I  It's totally unfair! Oh, and congrats texting me first loser!!"_



He contemplated on whether to be happy about this message or not. Though naturally he would feel annoyed as its a typical response whenever Hotaru spoke to him. However, he was glad that her injuries had healed and that she was safe, which eased him into a smile. _At least she was okay. _ But immediately after she sent another, no not even half a second had passed and she already started her spree. 



> _"Also look look what Sebastian brought me as a reward for not dying lol"_



_What the fuck was lol?_



> ​



A picture this time. Wait that actually looks kind of good, but even if wanted o reply at this instance it's as her fingers were as fast as bullet trains. By the time he had thought of an answer she had already made a forth message. 



> _"Isn't it cute? If you come back to Ame, I'll treat you to cake and coffee!"_



Oh that was kind of nice of her to suggest such a-- _WHY IS SHE STILL SENDING MESSAGES!?_ Throwing the phone across the room, being caught by the rift a vein popped up on his head. 

"Oh, sorry. I just figured I made a horrible mistake. Don't worry about it..."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2015)

_"I've drowned. I cannot awaken... It was foolish for me to believe I could be anything more than a catalyst. It will erupt, it will awaken. I cannot stop it anymore. I cannot help... Why?"

"Why was I never good enough against you?"_


Mao
_Arc II_

Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand










​
The modified hero witnessed the gun at his disposal. Even pup could demonstrate enough bite to make tigers wary. This brought the madman to awaken a memory. Another, very familiar face that shrouded his past. A very enjoyable sensation one of which brought him at this juncture of life. Witnessing the boy's a resolute anger void from the very essence of his existence. The blithe of his twisted smile began to emanate from his essence, a small laugh which grew in crescendo of the midst of this darkened hospital home with each breath, he felt energized. This was the start of something he's been awaiting to replicate.

"Wow, you got a nice mouth there, buddy. Bet money, a lot people like to have their way with it. But you seemed to have missed the punch-line..." His image was now centimeters away from his, his vision distorted into a blur, hands crossed in front while a gust of winds blew through the halls as a result of his rapid halt. "The gun was actually your handicap." Another strike was ushered his was, as the fist was met with air, the image had faded from existence for a moment, only to reaper behind him, turning, Kentarou's gaze was met with the pull of a Devil's a force which then thundered a push. A fist met his was, one which halted mid flight towards his face. The background exposed with a force of thunderous backlash, the remaining windows blew at merely the force of a single punch. 

"To be honest, Kentarou. You remind me of someone. Another snot-nosed brat who thought he could take me on too. For a moment there, that boy was righteous and consumed with a sense of truth, honor, justice and all that stupid bullshit." He pulled away, again, with a hop on his step. 

"He looked at the world with such bright eyes, such wonderful euphoria! You know what it took? It only took one bad day to shit his entire world. Just. One. Bad. Day." The shards began to trembled on the floor. The world felt as if began to rumble once again, something shouted in the voices of its core. Someone end him right here where he stands. Right now where he is, someone needed to annihilate the threat before it grew even stronger.

"I shifted his world. Tainted his mind and watched him slowly become the very thing he hated. Consumed by that he continued to slowly push away and even kill for the sake of ending someone like me! You could say I was his biggest inspiration. But killing him? I don't just simply kill random people, Ken, baby no no no. That's just boring." 

He pulled a phone, not his own, but Kentarou's. He began to flip through the contents and immediately figure out his pass code. "Right now, kid. You're an insect. I'll swat you away and I'll derive absolutely no pleasure. To be honest, there's nothing conceivably funny about killing you."Swiping through the contacts, there was one that stood out, and so he brought it up, her name. 

_Yuuko​_
"So I'll give you some incentive. Much like I did that boy. I'll start killing everyone you love. Starting for her. ZYAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!"

a bullet resounded from the dark, he could tell the anger which rose from that boy's soul grew larger. His head pulled back, his body staggered and feel to the floor. Blood began to taint the seemed, a small stream met the ground where they laid. Soon the silence engrossed the seems and the ease began to flow through the area once more. It had ended, it had culminated. All there needed to be was just a moment where he could be kept talking long enough for him to drop his--

"So, Ken."

No...

He stood from the ground, a bullet gripped in between his teeth.

"Was this what you meant by, biting the bullet?" 

_"ZYAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!"_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 8, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real II*

It was a dark foggy night but the shadows hid nothing as flashes of light painfully illuminated everything. Yes, they had suddenly been cornered. This was it...but just as she was thinking this, he closed his hand around hers and pulled her. Just like that, they got away from the flashes and loud noises and ran into the beautiful darkness of the night. In slow motion.

Of course it was nothing like this, but this was exactly what Yuuko saw inside her mind as the Hokage had taken her hand. He wasn't leading her into the cool darkness but she was amazed with their destination nonetheless. The entire office was decorated in a way that she could feel the pride Kyo had for his clan just by standing there, and, although he apologized for the mess, she felt a little relieved and happy for seeing the gigantic stack. Thanks to that the room felt lived in and the girl found herself thinking the leader of Konoha was very human as well.

Then he bowed and she was sent right back to la-la land. Only to be pulled back just a few minutes later when the young man in front of her asked her a question she had no dignified answer for. Looking down at her shoes, Yuuko blushed. "It's n-nothing as grand as that, really!" She explained, shaking her hands. 

"Uhm..." Yuuko struggled with finding the right words to explain what she wanted to tell him, hoping he wouldn't laugh at her. "You have been my h-hero since I've been very little, Hokage-sama," the girl bowed her head, gripping the hem of her jacket with trembling hands. "T-thank you for allowing this meeting to happen! Your work has inspired me for so long and...and I've always wanted to meet you and...I don't think you're boring at all!"

She rose her head a laughed a little. "I just said something embarrassing," she admitted, scratching the back of her neck. 

To distract herself and calm her beating heart, Yuuko went back to the way the room was arranjed and let her eyes feast on the beauty that was the Phoenix symbol behind his desk. She didn't want to look rude, just gaping at the Hokage's clan insignia like that so she moved her eyes to the window and, for a moment, the teen felt slightly homesick. She knew every beck and corner, every detail about her country; it was a little intimidating to suddenly stand in a place she had only seen in pictures or read about in books and magazines.

The Hokage's advice only contributed to the frown that slowly took over her face. "To be honest, Hokage-sama," she answered after a few minutes of silent contemplation. "Each mission makes it harder for me to go home unchanged..."

Thinking this wasn't the kind of conversation she wanted to have with her hero, Yuuko shook her head and forced all negative thoughts to abandon ship as she gave the red haired leader a brilliant smile. "Actually, there is something I'd like to do!" She admitted as she made her way to the window and opened it. "I...want to go up to the roof!"

The girl knew it was a random request but she was thinking the view from up there must be incredibly beautiful. She was in the process of climbing out of the window like any other self respected shinobi would do when she realized something important. "Ah, we should grab food before we go and have a picnic while we're at it," the genin nodded to herself as she climbed down from the ledge and closed the window once more. 

"There's..." she looked down at her hands, not sure if she had the right to act this spoiled. "There's a lot of things I'd like to do today. But I also don't want that to be a burden on your duties Hokage-sama..."​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2015)

Jirou Vs Shou​
"Look! I don't know who you think you are, but I'm not going to let you kill anyone!" Jirou gripped the red haired man's wrist tightly. "Hey, that's cool of you to want to protect your girlfriend or whatever..." "She's not my girlfriend!" "Oh... No that's cool, cut off my sentence midway." Shou twisted his leg over Jirou's around and slammed them both into the ground. 

"Arm-bar mother fucker!" Shou began to pull on the gennin's arm, attemping to dislocate it. "Damn... You're tough!" He grumbled, "Nngh, this guy... what's up with this strength!?" Jirou kicked off the ground and used the momentum to stomp on the red haired man's face. "Tch... ow! Dirty pool old sport!" He shook his head as Jirou and him stood back up.

"You're at the disadvantage here." Jirou pointed at Shou, "just give up and forget all about whatever it is you're trying to do!" The Crimson psycho merely shook his head in response. "Nah. Dun wanna." He then smirked as he slowly reached behind him. "Besides... Who said i'm at a disadvantage." Jirou tilted his head in confusion. "Eh? But... you can't swing such a large weapon in this enclosed space..." 

"You can't." Shou swung his blade around, cutting through the train benches as it swept towards Jirou. "Damn!" Jirou rolled to the side to avoid the swipe. "Hey! Good moves!" Shou twisted the blade and swung it over his head, "You idiot! You'll get caught in the steel of the car!" "NO! DODGE IT JIROU!!!" Kiyoko screamed to him, "What!?" As Jirou looked back he saw the mighty blade swinging towards him, ripping through the steel carcass of the train. 

"Crap!" He leaped backward and back onto his feet. "Just what is this guys deal!?" "You said you were a Mashima right?" Kiyoko questioned the red haired gennin. "Yup! Born and Raised baby." He winked at the girl. "Don't worry, when i'm done with him i'll take care of you <3~." He blew a kiss towards Kiyoko. "Jirou! This is bad! Mashima are known to be skilled assassins!" 

"Aww Thank you! Too bad I'm just playing around with this pup!" "We're probably the same age!" Jirou shouted at him, "Damn it... An assassin? This is bad..." "Eh? Really? I'm seventeen." "That's only a year older!" Shou chuckled and shook his head. "Aaah I remember when i was young and naive."

"You're still naive!" Jirou dashed forward and dove for Shou's legs. "Nope!" Shou leaped up and twisted his body to swing his blade around and slice up the floor, like a bladed ball of death. "Tch... You're pretty good at avoiding my strikes." Shou smirked as he turned round to look at Jirou. "You're destroying the train! Can't you be a bit more careful?" Jirou clenched his fists in anger. "Eh. Not really my problem is it? I mean, It's not like I paid for a ticket in the first place! You seen the prices on those things? Highway robbery! Or well... Train robbery... heh." 

"You're... crazy aren't you...?" Jirou blinked a bit. "Thank you." "That wasn't a compliment!"


----------



## Olivia (Dec 8, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Dashing Warmth
_________________________

I had been nodding on and off on the strangely smooth train ride - I normally could stay up for multiple days if I were forced to, but maybe due to the circumstances I had been placed in within the last twenty four hours I deserved to sleep. What kept disturbing it, however, had been constant rings from that phone of his. With the frequency of how often I had been woken up I could tell it wasn't a professional response, given if he were just updating all the details it would have been sent in one text and left at that. Besides I doubt they would communicate through texting anyways due to the confidentiality of shinobi missions. I'm sure they want everything verbal or hand written.

It was his final response that shocked me awake. My eyes fluttering open I see his phone air born, making its way to the other side of the cabin before plummeting into a void like portal. I didn't know Ace for that long, but it honestly shocked me to see this sort of reaction from him. He seemed to be talking to himself now, but I couldn't help but question what was going on. Rubbing my eyes all groggy like, I made a big yawn before questioning him.

"So...are you having problems with your girlfriend or something?"

I asked rather plainly. I didn't exactly know if he even had a girlfriend, but that nervous reaction of throwing his phone and his embarrassed expression told me it was at least a friend that was giving him trouble. He grumbled something before looking away, not really answering me. Still, I felt the desire to poke a little bit more fun at him, since I really didn't have anything else to do I felt like it'd be a good pass time.

"I'm not really good at the whole phone thing, I've never had one, and I can't really imagine you being a big person on technology either. Regardless you better not ignore her - girls get annoyed really easily if they don't hear back from their lovers."

I said rather coyly. Ace finally looked back at me as if he had some retort, but as his gaze met mine his mouth shut as if he had nothing to say. I arched an eyebrow, almost egging him to tell me what was on his mind. After a couple more seconds he spoke almost matter-of-fact.

"I am not good with this whole technology thing, and she doesn't need to get a response from me - she's just fine as she is. Besides, she's not a girlfriend, we're just friends. Also, how did you know it was a girl I was talking to anyways?"

A bunch of sentences came jumbling out of Ace's mouth almost shoddily so, and it was strange to see him so him so nerve-wracked from a few of my statements. He was acting a bit tough and defiant in his movements now, but I could tell he was just jelly underneath. I leaned back in my seat, looking out the window and seeing the sun finally peak over the barren mountains.

"I know she's a girl because you just told me, dumbass. I just trusted my intuition and it was correct. Besides, even if she isn't your girlfriend or whatever I'm sure you care for her, even if you don't admit it. Why else would you be texting back and forth this morning, or hell, even last night?"

I placed my hand under my chin as I stared at the changing environment outside. He didn't respond, telling me he didn't want to take this subject any further. Not like I could push it any further with the details I had. With an audible sigh I started to remove my scarf as I was getting a bit warm - the gravely mountains slowly transforming sandy dunes with the rising sun glittering sparkles off the loose floor beneath the train.

"Ugh...I think I'm gonna go tell the train conductor to turn down the heating in here, it's getting a bit too warm for my tastes."

I continued to take off my scarf, which seemed to relieve the heat from my body, but I never understood people who loved things extremely warm. Granted, I hated how cold the nights would get in the Iron Country, but I never really like being next to a lit fire or anything, room temperature warmth was enough for me. Ace looked at me for a few seconds before allowing a small chuckle to leave his lips.

"You can not be serious. There's no AC or heating vents on this train. The train conductor can't change the temperature of this train car even if he wanted to."

I thought he was joking for a second but a quick look around told me he was telling me the truth. Taking off my gloves to reveal my pale hands, I rubbed them together as they felt the air for the first time in a while. Looking back outside I saw the sandy landscape increase until we were in a full on desert. 

"So why is it so warm this early in the morning then?"

Ace chuckled again, but when I turned my face to look at his he had seen that I was completely serious. His attitude withdrew before he regained himself, re-situating himself in his seat before deciding to explain to me what had happened.

"It's true that nights in Sunagakure can became pretty cold, but, even though I've never been to Sunagakure, I even know that it gets warm here. It's still early in the morning so this is actually a cool temperature for this desert, by noon it will probably escalate thirty degrees or so, and that's for an even-weathered day."

What. This was a 'cool temperature'? He must have been joking. His phrasing and his face told me otherwise though. Well for right now I figured I'd be fine, I wasn't overheating or anything, but if it was really going to shoot up another thirty degrees...No, it's best not to think about it, he's probably just trying to scare me. Maybe. I thought it'd at least be good to double check with him.

"You have to be fucking with me, right? There's no way that-"

His straight expression was all I needed. My jacket and long pants which kept me warm for quite a few nights now were looking to betray me. Nervously I clenched my naked fist, wanting to hopefully get my mind off the entire ordeal. It wouldn't be that bad, I'll be fine. I distracted myself by looking at the fine grains of sand pass by they looked almost majestic, but on that same respect it looked dry. Along with it, in the distance I could see a figure of a city made of sand - very dry looking sand. I was scared: this place is going to be the death of me isn't it? ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2015)

Shou Vs Jirou Part 2​
"Hey you know, I noticed something." Shou ripped his blade from the ground. "You're really slow." Jirou was sort of taken back by the statement. "What do you mean? I've been avoiding your hits!" Shou shrugged, "Yeah... kinda.. I mean, I really haven't been going all out. Fighting on a train is a pain for me, its hard to swing my sword without it getting caught in some sort of wood or metal." Jirou clenched his fists together. "That's why it's my victory." He dashed forward and swept for Shou's leg, "Leaf Whirl-" 

POW!​
Shou's foot collided with the konoha shinobi's chest and sent him rolling back towards the end of the car. "Yeah no." Shou sighed, if its a matter of speed, you don't even compare." "Tch..." Jirou stood up and clenched his fists, "Then I'll power through!" Jirou dashed forward, throwing a wild right hook but, Shou easily deflected his punch, Jirou responded with a left straight, a right jab, left hook, right straight. Each blow countered by one of Shou's hands, he didn't need both of them, his right would be enough. 

"Siiigh... So are you done. You're not that strong either." Jirou watched as Shou held his fist in his hand. "N...No way..." He may not have been fast this was true, but he was strong, very strong! "This guy... How is he this strong?" The crimson haired shinobi grinned devilishly. "Damn... this guys punches fuckin hurt..." But he would never say that out loud, he wanted to demean this guy, make him regret standing up to him. 

"Wellp this has been fun, but how about i even the playing field a bit?" Shou threw Jirou over his shoulder and dashed past him. "Jirou! He's going for the connector!" "WHAT!?" The purple haired gennin stood up at tried to stop the vile crimson assassin, but he couldn't reach him in time. "And there goes the connector!" Shou shouts, cutting the metal bar that kept this car attached to the others. 

"What have you done you crazy bastard!" Jirou screamed, Charging Shou head on, "NO! JIROU STOP!" Shou shook his head and leaped backward off the train car. "S...Shit....!" Jirou flew out the back of the car, His right arm outstretched the tracks quickly coming up beneath him. "Hey buddy!" He turned his head to see Shou's foot come straight down onto his face. "GUAH!" the two crash onto the tracks, snapping the wooden ties. 

"Damn it..." Jirou slowly stood up off the ground, wiping the blood from his face. "Man you're a tough bastard aren't you?" The red haired ninja cracked his neck. "Wellp, Now we both have neither the advantage, or disadvantage. That's good right?" He grinned at the other man. "Yeah..." Jirou held his fists up in a defensive stance. "I'll be your huckleberry." Shou blinked a bit. "Hey you know i said that to a guy once..." 

As Shou was distract, Jirou dashed forward, pushing chakra into his legs and arms, throwing a punch into Shou's stomach. "Hurgh...." Shou bent forward before rolling backward down the tracks. "How was that?" Jirou smirked, wiping his nose with his fist. "D...Damn...." Shou slowly stood up, holding his stomach. "Not gonna lie... That hurt..."  He smiled at the other man. "I'm glad too. That means I don't have to hold back."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2015)

​
Jirou Vs Shou Part 3​
Jirou charged towards the red haired gennin, throwing a strong right hook. Shou threw up his blade and blocked the attack with its steel form. But this didn't stop Jirou, he kicked off the ground and leaped into the air, spinning his body around and heel dropping Shou. With quick succession, Shou dodged the  attack and swung the sword round, the blade tore through the purple haired gennins body. ?Gotcha!? But his victory was cut short as the boys body turned into a split log. ?Damn, Shoulda-? ?LEAF WHIRLWIND!? Jirou shouted from behind Shou, knocking the gennin out from under himself. 

?Shadow of the dancing leaf!? The purple haired teen appeared behind Shou as he fell backward, delivering a powerful strike to his back and sending the red haired assassin into the air. ?Hurgh!? Shou flew upward, Jirou crouched down and pushed chakra into his legs, allowing him to leap upward and follow his opponent. ?Not gonna happen!? Shou turned around as Jirou's fist connected with his own. The two began to trade blows, one after another. Shou had speed on his side, his fists connecting into Jirou's body one after another, but Jirou's chakra allowed him to land a few hits of his own. 

The impact from the strikes could be heard at least a hundred feet away. One after another the two boys unloaded punches into the others body, all while falling towards the earth at great speed. ?You're grounded!? Shou shouts, kicking Jirou's body and sending him into the ground with such force that the young teen created an impact crater twenty feet wide.

"Nngh.." Jirou pulled himself out of the ground and rubbed his head, "Atatata...That really hurt." "Don't rest now!" Shou swung his blade, Jirou quickly leaped backward and prepared his fighting stance. "You just don't die do you little guy?" Shou smirked, "You're only a year older than me!!!" "Stop arguing semantics sheesh."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 10, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Pillar Island_

The young Fūma shinobi effortlessly jumped over the four oncoming knights, and landed by the two archers who had attempted to put distance between themselves and their opponents so they can better aid their units with their bow and arrows. Juubun wouldn?t give them a chance to do such a thing. Juubun rushed the archer closest to him, and swung both his arms that held his Fūma shuriken to the right; the finely crafted Fūma shuriken of the Fūma clan would easily slash through their armor. There was a bit of hesitation on Juubun?s end? He had never taken a life before. 

The green haired Shinobi remembered when Furi told him the first time she had killed someone on a mission, how after she had done it she was disgusted with herself. How she took away someone?s son, someone?s brother, someone?s lover, and someone?s friend. It was a B rank mission she accompanied her dad on, an assassination mission. Her father had given her the honor. Furi had said that the first one was always the hardest, but soon it will get easier. 

_?A Shinobi must always be prepared to kill.? _

The sharp points of Juubun?s Fūma shuriken cuts through the steel armor like a hot knife cuts through butter; the deep gushing wound soaks the Shinobi?s weapon with blood. Immediately Juubun could sense the man?s chakra weaken, but he wasn?t dead. ?That was easy.? Juubun thought to himself as his green eyes stares at the second archer. The legs of the first archer begin to wobble before he collapses on the ground. There was no need to finish off this knight, he?d bleed out and die on his own. The second archer, who notched an arrow, was immediately rushed down by Juubun. 

The arrow goes flying, but Juubun tosses one of his Fūma shuriken. The rotating weapon cuts through the arrow and continues to soar until one of the points finds its way inside the knight?s chest piece. Juubun trailed quickly behind his thrown Fūma shuriken, and just as quickly as it punctured the man, it was pulled out; only to be plunged back into the wound even deeper. Unlike the first archer this man died immediately. 

Two of the knights were down, leaving only six left. However of those six were two knights who could manipulate chakra, meaning they were much stronger than the knights Juubun had taken down. He stared at the two knights who could manipulate chakra, they weren?t doing anything yet. He hadn?t dared take his eyes off of them, just in case they tried something. Instead he relied on his sensing to try and see what was going on. He could sense Yuuko being taken by two of the four knights he had jumped over earlier. Had she been defeated already? Did she even put up a fight? 

_?Yuuko.?_ Juubun thought as he sensed two knights from behind running to attack him. There were now four knights left. Before the two knights behind Juubun could swing their large battle axes, the young Fūma shinobi pulled his weapon out of the deceased archer knight and did a backflip, landing right behind the two axe wielding knights. Before they could even turn, Juubun unleashed an onslaught of slashes from his Fūma shuriken. Swinging his arms from differing directions and angles, the sharp points of the Fūma shuriken pierce through their armor and make quick work of their flesh. Both knights collapse due to their deep gushing wounds on their backs.  Now all that was left was the two final knights, who haven?t done much of anything but observe from a distance. 

In just a few minutes Juubun?s kill count went from zero to four just like that. There wasn?t any turmoil, any remorse, and no regret on his face. Soon his kill count would be six. He took a few steps forward not making any effort to step over his deceased foes. Before he could break off into a sprint the knight with the sword and shield blurred into nothing and appeared right in front of Juubun. A gust of wind was conjured by his mere speed. ?You disrespect my fallen comrades.?

?You allowed them to become ?fallen?.? Juubun said dryly. 

?Hmpf.? 

In a quick movement the knight bashed Juubun with his shield sending the shinobi soaring through the air. While midair Juubun positioned himself to land on his feet. Upon landing he saw the knight?s sword grow in length. _?What an obnoxious sword.?_ Juubun thought to himself as he saw the blade of the sword grow into a ridiculous length. The knight swung has sword and the shinobi immediately began to jump, weave, and bomb out of the way of the attacks. This knight was focusing chakra into his long sword to make it grow; it got to the point where the sword could literally reach Juubun from ten meters away. 

?Dance.? The knight said as his attack speed quickened in pace. 

?Guh.? Juubun grunted as the sword grazed his chest. He continued dodging but it was difficult to keep up. Every few seconds the knight landed a hit; a slash on Juubun?s knee, a cut on his cheek, a gash on his shoulder. Eventually the knight ceased to attack, and stepped aside for his archer comrade to attack. 

?Hehehehehe.? The gruff archer chuckled as he notched an arrow and fired it. Juubun jumped to to the left avoiding the arrow; moments after the projectile detonated. Although Juubun was out of the explosion range the shockwave caused him to stumble and nearly fall. Just as the green haired shinobi gathered his bearings another arrow came. 

The Shinobi continued to dodge the arrows, but the shockwave that came from the arrows detonation always caused him to stagger. _?What an obnoxious arrow.? _

?AHAHAHAHA.? The archer let out a hearty laugh as he notched another arrow.

Juubun immediately made a break for his backpack he discarded earlier. Inside was his tool pouch that Yuuko had told him to hide inside his backpack. Grabbing his backpack he jumped into the air before the explosive arrow could hit him. If any of that man?s arrows were to pierce Juubun and then detonate he would die immediately. An explosion went off below Juubun as he landed on top of the cave. Immediately dropping his Fūma shuriken he unzipped his backpack and took out his tool pouch. As he wore the tool pouch on his hip, the young Fūma shinobi picked up his Fūma shuriken and jumped off the cave before the next arrow could hit him. 

There was now a frown on Juubun?s face. The explosions were so loud and left his ears ringing. ?Can you stop shooting those?? Juubun asked the archer.

Both knights looked at him as if he had asked something incredibly stupid? Which he sort of did. ?No.? The archer said. 

Juubun?s frown remained, but immediately his body blurred away as he performed the body flicker technique. In a feat of speed he appeared behind the knight with the sword and shield with his arms raised in the air grasping his Fūma shuriken. Swinging his arm downwards he attempted to slash the knight vertically with his Fūma shuriken. The knight had sharp reactions and immediately turned and used his shield to block both Fūma shuriken. To Juubun?s surprise the Fūma shuriken bounced off the shield and went flying into the air. ?I can focus chakra into my shield, and then I release that chakra upon impact. When timed right attacks simply bounce off my shield.? The knight smirked before bashing Juubun with his shield just like before.

And unlike before Juubun was sent flying with much more force and speed. The Shinobi crashed through a tree.  However the green haired shinobi proved resilient as he mustered up the energy to stand. After collecting himself he took out a kunai with his right hand and some shuriken with his left hand. 

?Still standing, huh.? The archer said as he notched another arrow.

?Make sure this one hits.? The knight said, obviously becoming irritated with this fight. 

?Yeah, yeah.? He replied as he launched the arrow. 

Juubun immediately threw three shurikens at the soaring arrow; the projectiles collided caused a premature explosion. Due to the detonation being close to Juubun he found himself being knocked back into the distance. As the smoke cleared the two knights quickly moved in closer to see if the Shinobi had been done for the count. All they found was two kunai?s on the ground.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 10, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_Pillar Island_

“What? He’s gone.” The knight with the sword and shield commented.

“Well, fuck. He must’ve used the explosion as a decoy to escape.”

“You know, your crude language is very unbecoming of a knight.”

“Oh, fuck off. The kid is gone for now, let’s return to base. He’ll show up eventually.”

“Hmpf. Fine.”

After Juubun realized it was safe, he released the transformation technique. He had only been holding one kunai, but the two knights had seen two kunai’s. After the Shinobi was blown back by the explosion, he immediately used the transformation technique to appear as a kunai. Juubun would now follow the two knights using his chakra sensing; the two of them would lead him to his base. The Shinobi realized that he could not best either one of them in combat, let alone the two of them. His goal now was to avoid them, create chaos at the base, and then slip away with the princess and Yuuko. 


Juubun remembered when Birudo had asked him what he wanted to be when he grew up. This was month after Juubun began his ninja training. The young Fūma loved being a Shinobi, it made him feel less vulnerable and weak. Being a Shinobi and training helped Juubun keep his mind off his past, and most importantly it gave him a purpose. His goal was to become the ideal shinobi, and a shinobi always puts the mission first.

Finally he had located the Rogue Knights base; the two knights that had bested him in combat had led him right to their base as Juubun sensed their chakra from a safe distance. He knew he couldn’t take on the Rogue Knights, especially the knights that could manipulate chakra, so he’d have to be quick; in and out. There were knights who stood guard around the base, so all Juubun would have to do is make some chaos, and then slip amongst their ranks using the transformation technique. Grabbing a kunai with an explosive tag attached to it, the Fūma shinobi threw it at a random spot of their base. Immediately it detonated, and the chaos Juubun desired ensued. Making the required hand seals Juubun transformed to look like one of the Rogue knights. 

Like ants leaving an anthill, knights swarmed outside of the base to look for the intruder. Juubun sensed many regular knights amongst knights that could manipulate chakra like samurai and shinobi. There was no way both he and Yuuko could fight their ways out of this base. Juubun walked amongst the disgruntled knights who were completely unaware that the person they were looking for was amongst them.  Juubun could sense Yuuko’s chakra in the base but below ground. She must’ve been in some sort of cellar or dungeon. Entering the Rogue Knight base, the Shinobi began his search for the princess and Yuuko. This wouldn’t take long considering he could sense Yuuko, and someone else who wasn’t a Shinobi with her. 

The base was surprisingly big, how had the King of Pillar Island not have located it sooner? Sure, it’d be tricky to locate without chakra sensing but this man ruled this island, certainly he could arrange a search party and army to defeat the Rogue Knights. After minutes of walking through hallways and corridors Juubun found a door with a guard stationed in front. Certainly the princess and Yuuko were behind this door. “Step aside.” Juubun said, he was still transformed into a knight.

*“I have been ordered to remain guard here.”*

“The enemy has stolen a knight’s armor. Remove your helmet so I may identify you.”

The knight at the door hesitated for a few moments before complying. As soon as he lifted his helmet Juubun released his transformation technique. Immediately he pulled out a kunai and slit the knight’s throat. The knight who was caught off guard had no time to react. Immediately Juubun took the keys of the now deceased knight’s body and opened the door. Behind the door was a dark room with a long stair case down. This is where Yuuko and the princess were. He had no time to spare. Juubun ran down the stair case in the dark… Which didn’t go well. 

The green haired shinobi tripped and fell down the entire way down the stair case. After he ran out of stairs to tumble down the Shinobi stood. “Ow.” He commented. Although his voice betrayed no emotion the tumble down the stairs did hurt.  Juubun couldn’t really see well but he could sense Yuuko’s chakra present alongside somebody else who he assumed to be the princess. “You’re together. Convenient.” He said with a monotone voice as he grabbed the princess by her arm. “Let’s go.”

“Unhand me!” The princess shrieked as she pulled her arm back. Juubun grimaced from her shouting, and frowned. “I’m not going with you! I won't return to the kingdom!”

“C-Can you not yell?” Juubun asked the princess with a meek voice, before turning to Yuuko for some sort of explanation.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2015)

_"If I were to place you and I together, in any form of definition or manner. I'd like to say we are like what the moon is to the stars in heaven. An embellishment of the night with a simplistic purpose. Whatever happens in the long term, I'll try to look you in the eye and smile through the adversity. Through pain or glory, through bad or good. I want you to know that I was a man who fought for what's right. "

"Though I only ask that if I ever lose my way... Never forget who I really was."_ 



Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
The heat became prevalent through the course of the this ride, though Ace was a tad more relaxed, he could still sense the intensity of the sun whereas Okami was trying her hardest to keep herself cool by fanning herself with the collar of her shit. The train departed and the two saw it run off, finally exiting their luxurious ride. The sun emerged from the horizon with intensity surging from it rays, truly, Suna recognized its presence, the sand and gust of the village had been general greeting of another 'healthy' morning day for all to head towards their respective places and continue with their lives. 

"How can you be this susceptible to the heat? You wouldn't be related to a penguin or something like that, right?"

Okami shot a glare at his direction, one of which Ace responded with faithful courage as a shrug. Also exaggerated as if to press her buttons, he took several steps in front which she, extending her hands to grab his sleeve, attempted to halt him on his step. Finding that her stamina seemed to have drained due to the foreign weather pattern, Okami straightened herself up, a deep breath surged through her lungs, chest up high all coupled with what seemed to be a defiant form of determination resonating form her stare. Ace turned half-interested which was met with her seemingly muttering to herself something inaudible to himself. 

"I'm fine! You weren't completely wrong with how the weather would treat us, but if it's just this I think I can take it."

"You sure about that?"

Almost an instinctive response. Even Ace tried to make out whether that was said in attempts to make fun of her or through actual curiosity of her well being. This couldn't be too bad, however, people actually live in this sort of weather so it means it was hospitable for some folks. Though who would wiling choose this life style was beyond him, but it couldn't be too bad. Okami remained silent for a couple of seconds... _Was she contemplating about what he just said?_ If she was, then this could actually be kind of entertaining. 

"Of course I can, now let's go, we have to find those terrorist and dismantle whatever they have planed." 

"Yeah, sure, that's great and all, but..." 

Okami began to pace towards the exit without really allowing Ace to end his train of thought, rather Ace's glance followed as she walked away further and further into the station. Sighing, all the bothersome traits of the situation released themselves in an audible gesture. Maybe women were just all complicated and controlling. He started to believe all those nonsensical stories some of the elderly folk spoke about when they had nothing better to do with their times. Rubbing the back of his head, he had no other choice but to follow behind and continue with the mission. 

If there was something that he couldn't readily understand about Okami was that she had a sort of aura of kindness layered under some thick-skin and toughened demeanor. Though her facetiousness brighten at times with a clear subtlety gauging the situation well enough to even tick a nerve in Ace's armor. Granted, Ace was somewhat the opposite of such as he, although he allowed such a blatant freedom in demonstrating the manner he felt about things, he was not only very secretive, but also very easy to anger. He wouldn't merely tell you everything about the situation if you'd find yourself really unrelated with the subject at hand. He rather not tell you anything than tell you something you needn't know. However, concerning Okami she was looking for an escape about her problems, went even as far enough to sneak into a bar, take a couple of shots and even try to drown her problems through alcohol. Something like that just spoke that she was really hurting, maybe that idea consumed her and out of all the options available, that was the most sane.

"Yo, did I even mention that I think you're oddly weird."

Okami turned, another stare which resembled that of knives thirsty for some flesh to impale. Ace laughed nervously at the gesture. "I really don't want to hear that from the guy who throws phone through portals in reality." She somehow got used to that faster than normal people, usually they'd pester a bit longer before they realized that Ace didn't really knew how to explain the phenomenon. "Hey, I wasn't trying to be mean or anything, I just think that the circumstanced that brought us together are kind of odd."

"You're telling me? Last thing I'd hoped was that I meet a bartender that was gonna take me half across the country on the dead of night." 

"Well if you say it like that." 

"There's no other way to say it, it's exactly what happened."

"Why do I even bother...?" 

What was gonna turn into a compliment suddenly twisted itself to something Ace didn't want to happen. "So, do you really have friends or are you just weird like that." Was she assuming that the text he was sending earlier were false now? Turning, he witnessed her facetiousness brew from the glint in her eyes once more. If Hotaru hadn't use that exact same comment prior to this situation he wouldn't have had such resentment for the phrase. _Why did I fuck up this way? _ Such a turn in conversation. But truthfully there was a sort of enjoyment complimenting such subtle teasing between the two. Their youth shouldn't be spent with agony and if Ace could relieve her from her torment, from those clutching memories which haunted her, he could at least count all of this as a victory withing itself. Huh? Silver-linings. 

Finally exiting the station their feet guided them further upon further into the village. Meeting on the gate entrance the outside threatened them with endless upon endless meters or sand, the sun bathing the earth causing the mineral of soft brown glitter. Waves of head could be sensed in the distance, this was the haven among the hell with awaited them. Ace crossed his hand through his forehead.

"You ready?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2015)

Jirou Vs Shou Part 4​
Jirou charged the red haired ninja, he threw out a wild right hook, Shou quickly ducked to the left and swung his blade upwards. Jirou twisted his body and kicked off the blade, leaping into the air and spinning round before delivering an Axe kick to Shou's head. The crimson assassin slammed into the ground, "Hehe... Not too bad." Shou threw his blade into the air, "The hell are you thinking?" Jirou shouts at him, but the mist village shinobi paid no head. 

"Sorry pal." Shou unleashed a flurry of hand signs and expelled a great amount of mist outward. "That's... You're from Kirigakure!" THUD! Shou's blade stabbed into the ground with great force. "Yup." The voice came from behind him. "Damn-" Jirou felt a fist connect with his chin, sending him flying out of the mist and rolling across the ground. His body finally stopping when it collided with a tree. "Wellp..." Shou grabbed the blade out of the ground and began to make his way to Jirou. 

"It looks like you lost Mr.Konoha." He smirked a bit as the blade sliced through the ground. "Damn... it..." Jirou knew this was one loss he couldn't afford...This guy was going to kill him... "Any last words? It's a thing i'm doing now! I kind of wanna know what people have on their minds at the moment of death you know?" Jirou scoffed, "Heh... I just want to know, Why do you want to kill Kiyoko?" Shou stopped in his tracks. "Eh?" "What... do you mean eh?" Jirou blinked. "Who's Kiyoko...?" "YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW YOUR TARGETS NAME!?" Jirou screamed at him. 

"What? Of course i know my targets name!" Shou growled back matter-of-factually. "Its...." He pulled out a piece of paper form his pocket. "Kiyomi Fumetsuji. The demon priestess of the west." Then he placed the paper back into his pocket. "That's... Kiyoko..." Jirou stared at Shou blankly. "Wait. So... you're not guarding Kiyomi?" Jirou shook his head, "No... I'm guarding Kiyoko." "She can't unleash an army of demons?" "No.. But she claims to be able to see the future." "Ah... Oh... Kay..." Shou rubbed the back of his head. "Well uh... This is embarrassing." He chuckled a little bit.

"See I thought you were guarding someone else and well... It's my bad!" He slung his blade back into place. "Wellp, Take care i suppose." Shou waved him off as he began to walk away. "Wait! Don't think you can get away with this! You destroyed that train car!" Jirou stood but his body gave out and he fell to the ground. "Hnngh..." "Don't push yourself buddy!" Shou waved at him. "You fought well! I recommend gettin a bit faster!" "I... I don't want advice from him...." Jirou sighed as a bead of sweat rolled down the back of his head.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konaha
Kyo Minami 
3._​
Kyo watched her as she moved around. Her eyes taking everything that she could take in. Almost like a child in the candy shop, he watched her eyes light up with wonder and excitement. Maybe it was the stacks of paper that made her relax finally, something about being messy kept his appearance of someone open enough. Though he saw that her eyes had somehow fallen on the phoenix behind his desk. The grand bird with t golden wings spread out and talons out, he smiled as he walked beside her.

?When I first came into office, they told me I couldn?t decorate the office.? He explained, ?They said that the people would be mad if I brought anything foreign into the office that was filled with Konaha things. If I remember correctly they told me that me being elected despite being foreign was out of pure luck, and would be testing it if I placed anything from my native land in office.?

Kyo looked at the phoenix, ?I wanted to be a symbol to my people, that no matter where I go, no matter how far I came I will always remember my roots. The place that I come from, the people that I originally served and protected.?

?So despite the complaints and threats, I redecorated.? Kyo couldn?t help but smile at the past memory, the conservatives of Konaha were so upset when he revealed the new design of the office. Konaha and the phoenix from his clan in one place, was a declaration of war to them, and for months he had to defend his position. ?Ah you would expect that after all those slander campaigns against me, I would be out not even a year into my position, but?.?

?Somehow the people saw what they were trying to do and stood behind me even more, and in the end it all worked out.? He smirked before turning to her, ?Really nothing grand? That kind of shocks me.?

?You are from Kumo aren?t you?? He asked as he remembered the long string of words that she yelled at him when she first saw him, ?That?s disappointing, I would have loved to be talking to the future of Kumo right about now.?

Kyo threw his head back and laughed for a minute, ?Sorry! It?s hard for me to get out of business mode when I meet new people.?

Kyo realized that he laughed and instantly coughed, covering his mouth and turning away from her. He didn?t look at her as he let the remaining chuckle out. He turned to her as he tried to gain that resemblance of a man of power, but he couldn?t help the blush of embarrassment on his face. 

?Ah sorry?.? He looked away from her and when she suggested something else, he quickly clapped his hands, ?Yes I forgotten, Kumo has a problem haven?t they? And with the lack of hands it?s been really running them ragged.?

Kyo thought for a minute, ?Missions change you are as a person, and there no fighting it, you learn so much about the world you live in, but as long as you have someone to talk to, then it makes t a bit better.?

Kyo bowed fully once again, ?And if you want, I can be that person you can lay that on.?

?Ah, the roof? Well if you to lead the way young Miss, I?ll follow. Work can always wait~?​
?Don?t tell anyone I said that! I have to be a good role model for you!?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 11, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku?..Yuuko??And Mari's Kid Too!*​
It felt like five seconds? maybe it was even shorter than that? My entire world became a blank space. My mind was faint like my thoughts were there but my body wasn?t and even then it was below that. My mind could not even hear my thoughts. I really don?t know how long it was.

The world was a dissonant echo. Little by little everything around my pulsated as my ears rang and it all began to take shape hitting me even harder than her fist had. It was a full on shock to the system as I began to gain back coherence. A voice rang in my head; it counseled me and I understood.

_Her name is Mariella?Hisako?Concordia. *Hisako* and I will be send her soul to be purified in the light of Jashin._

The wings at his feet uncurled reaching the apex of their span and halting his momentum through consciousness and space.

?G-LOC.?​ 
His words filled the empty space, spoken softly but laced with a weary disillusion. Recalling the word but not its true meaning until a few moments later.

?A loss of consciousness occurs from excessive and sustained g-forces draining blood away from the brain causing cerebral hypoxia.?​ 
The silver samurai floated outside of the hobble he found himself embedded in, knocking off the rubble and shaking the dust from his snow kissed locks, his eyes immediately drawn to a gape in a parallel wall. His amber eyes began to burn as the cauldron of his spirit began to simmer boiling his blood as he analyzed the wreckage.

She had hit him so hard that he was knocked out from the force of the blow, not only that but she had unceremoniously knocked him through a number of neighboring edifice, about eight of them to be exact.

It didn?t take long for his bloodlust to take hold, King tore through the distance like a rabid animal the scenery around him changing as if it were a real life select screen, but as he moved so did she. Mariella used her overly developed muscles to leap from gape to gape hoping to finish the job of fucking up King?s face.

There was no boom or so much as a collision as the two turned the little shack around them into an arena. A tacit choreography ensued one that was muted due to the bankruptcy of contact.

The dichotomy of their fighting forms was abundantly clear. Her movements were heavy and bombastic but at the same time her immense strength was an effective propellant in a compact space. This opposed King?s much more frenetic pace as he pinballed around Mariella, using his superior speed and agility to consistently change the depth and width of the strike zone stymieing her at every turn.

This was an inelegantly elaborate plan. King was adapting to Mariella?s offense learning her timing and biomechanics, it didn?t take a genius to pick up on the details. He dashed backward to the boundary of the room, some five feet away from Mariella, the stalemate had lasted more than a dozen turns?

?You feeble minded primitive, don?t you realize that this is over??​ 
The lapse between the first word and the first daughter of Iwa?s advance was minute, the moment the samurai opened his mouth she had set her mind on attacking. Her fist crashed into the wall like a sledgehammer, she was oh so close to hitting King, the cut that opened on his cheek was evidence of this. This was the opening that he had sought to open for himself, the impediment of the wall created fractions of a second that would hamper Mariella?s reaction time. King brought his sword to his side then lashed out, his blade seeking refuge in the space between Mari?s head and shoulders, but the girl had more than one way of defending herself.

Swiftly she brought her leg up allowing the under carriage of her fine Italian leather shoe to buck against the sword. The cold steel of the blade ravaged the sole of her footwear but provided opportunity as she picked up her free leg allowing her body to become airborne, parallel to the ground, turning her hips she unsheathed a flying knee strike aimed at the silver samurai?s temple. 

His wings flapped lashing out at the ambience as an invisible force pushed King back and aided him in dislodging his weapon as Mari quickly gathered to her feet. They dashed at each other with renewed fervor, however as she chambered her fist ready to unload King did not stop running at her. Using all of his momentum he directed it downward leading with one leg trying to slide into Mari. She had to somersault over him or get taken out which provided King with opportunity as his wings halted his momentum and allowed him to shoot upward and past the descending Mari.
*
SNIKT*​
The first cut was shallow leaving a lined blemish on the nape of Mari?s neck; the problem was the impending fatality of the second.

*TETSU SENPPU*​
King turned his wings catapulting his momentum backward into an unencumbered rotation and The Silver Samurai's blade found a new refuge.
*
SNIKT*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2015)

*Yukino Nara*

*Memories of a Time*
_THE BELL TEST_​
Five minutes was not a lot of time to prepare, even under the most favourable of circumstances. And the situation Yukino found herself in was anything but favourable. She had no knowledge of what Lin could do, only that she was a very powerful kunoichi, and knew even less about what Ren could do. For all intents and purposes, she was blind.

Still, they made the best with what they had, which was very little. They spent the first few minutes quickly explaining the details of each other's abilities, with Ren quickly talking through what his sister could do and how she usually fought, then used the final minute to iron out the roughest framework of a plan she had ever seen.

Shurikens flew, cut through the air and dug into bark. Lin lithely danced around the projectiles, her movements like a leaf in the wind. Yukino knew that her temporary instructor was holding back (or so she claimed), but even this proved difficult to keep up with. She was easily just as fast, if not even faster, than Hajime. _This is ridiculous. How are we to hit her when she's so fast?_

"While I do appreciate the exercise, I do hope that your little plan isn't to simply throw shuriken at me until I die of old age," Lin mocked, looking bemusedly at the duo. Her expression told her that she treated the whole exercise as little more than a game, and that annoyed Yukino more than she would have cared to admit. 

"You know me better than that, sister," Ren said through gritted teeth, appearing behind her in a blur of motion, leg mid-swing. She caught it by the ankle, her movement lazy and nonchalant, then threw him into the ground, earning a grunt of pain from her younger brother.

_She's surprisingly strong,_ Yukino thought, as her shadow slowly slithered in to try and take advantage of the momentary distraction Ren had provided for her. But, as always, Lin's perception and reaction speed proved to be impeccable, as the only target her kagemane no jutsu found was a log. A simple, crude, log. It mocked her as it tipped and fell over.

Reflexively, she spun on the spot and swung her arm backwards. Her instincts told her that Lin would counter with an attack from behind, and she was right. She was just too slow. "Ooh, good reflexes. You might have caught me, were I missing a leg or two," Lin commented, leaning backwards to evade the attack then immediately craning forward to catch Yukino's arm before she was able to pull it back.

"We need a different plan of attack," Ren commented, rising from the dirt. He seemed unperturbed by the situation Yukino found herself in and, indeed, Lin didn't seem to be in any particular rush to press her advantage. And why would she be? The difference in strength was as such that she could be reading a book while fighting the two and they'd still be unable to win.

"If you are done stating the obvious, I would appreciate any assistance you might be willing to provide," Yukino said, throwing a freshly brandished kunai straight for Lin's face. The Nara saw her eyes widened for just the briefest of moments as the blade flew, but the surprise did little to help Yukino.

"My, my, going straight for the head shots, are we? And here I thought you were just another boring girl from the Nara clan."


----------



## Olivia (Dec 11, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Relief
_____________________

The  ground under me was a lot more solid than I had anticipated, even more  so than the snowy floors of the Iron Country. Despite the fact that the  ice was very compact in many parts of the country, there were also many  locations which had up to two or three feet of snow, causing some rather  hilarious situations. This though, this had been different. Sure the  ground had been littered with sand, but it didn't pile upon itself.  Instead it lay scattered amongst the ground, the buildings, and the air.  The hard rock surface underneath had shown through, making a very  stable walkway into the village. The wind picked up, breathing sand  through my white hair.

Three steps inside the bustling village  and I could already tell this was going to be torture. The sun had now  risen into the sky, and from what I could tell it was around eight am.  The heat reflecting off the grains, making the sand look almost golden.  Despite their beautiful appearance, the fact that the tiny flakes were  flying into my eyes and and getting inside my clothes I knew I was going  to loathe sand. All together though, just from a few steps my  experience was already ruined - not to mention that it would only be  getting hotter.

Then something worse just had to happen. Of  course it did. My boot got caught on a crack on the pathway and I  fucking ate shit. Falling face first into the dirt pathway I laid there  as the hot ground seared my face. I stayed there for a good few seconds,  almost punishing myself for doing something so fucking stupid,  especially in front of Ace. I could only imagine what he would say. I  placed my hands onto the ground to push myself up, and did so faster  than I initially intended as the ground had burned my hands.

"Fucking  fuck! Fuck this place! We're not staying here a second fucking longer  than we have to! You tell anyone what just happened and I'll fucking  kill you, I swear!"

As I turned to him with the threat he  stayed rather plain faced - maybe it was the best option for him not to  react as he knows I may lash out on him for it. Letting out a sigh I  unzipped my jacket to reveal my white t-shirt - but with my scarf and  gloves I knew I'd need something to put them in along with my jacket.  Looking over to Ace I scratched the back of my head before admitting my  proposal. 

"Hey, so I just want to go get a  bag or something. It's going to get hot and it'll be inconvenient to  hold all this stuff in my pockets or loose articles over my shoulder."

I  turned away from him and headed into the town. He didn't respond, or  maybe he did and I didn't hear him, but I was glad he wasn't too upset  over the detour, I know I wasn't exactly thrilled about it. As I made my  first real steps into Sunagakure I could immediately tell the general  atmosphere had been different than many of the towns I had visited.  There seemed to be a sort of farmers market going on, which was strange  as I doubted they could grow much food with their surrounding landscape.  I decided not to question it and pushed on through, trying to find a  clothing store or something that would hold bags.

Then there it  was, it was a large building with a bright sign at the top of the five  story building. I made my way to the front door and surprisingly the  doors automatically opened for me. The Iron Country, despite their  architecture looking more developed than a few of these buildings here,  some of these buildings really took technology to the next level. Maybe  it's basic for most places, but it's nothing I've seen. Not that I've  really looked or cared about that sort of thing. Making my way inside  there was a crowds of people making their way through one another.

Food  stands, coffee parlors, technology stores, video game shops, home  apparel, accessory outlets, and a lot more. There had been music playing  on the speakers throughout the gigantic space, and almost an infinite  amount of routes I could take, leading me to all sorts of different  stores. I normally didn't care about this sort of thing, in fact, I  found shopping mostly to be a waste of time, but this place intrigued  me. I hadn't seen a mall like this at all, and wondered if I had just  missed one in the Iron Country, or if they're exclusive to Sunagakure.  If anything, this air conditioned space was what I was looking for.

I  pushed my way through the hoards of people and finally found what I was  looking for. A very large clothing outlet with shirts, shoes, pants,  and whatever other accessory you can think of. It was filled to the  brim, but I knew what I was looking for. I made my way to the back of  the store where I found a giant array of backpacks. I wasn't entirely  sure what to choose, but I figured I should find something that's fit  for combat. Not only that, but maybe something that can hold medium  sized weapons on the side or back, as I won't be able to carry the bow  from around my shoulders anymore. 

Then I had found it. It was  decked in black leather with almost no pattern besides a brown seam. It  had two small side pockets, and for the main compartment it had a floppy  pocket style where you flip it over the top and latch it and then it's  closed. To top it all off it had a strap on the middle of it to be able  to hold a sword, or in my case, my bow. I was ecstatic, and brought it  up to the front counter without haste.

"I want this one - and maybe this too!"

I  declared to the cashier, almost too excited, grasping a hair band from  the display in front of the counter. She was leaning on the counter, not  even giving me eye contact as her fingers typed away on the keyboard in  front of her.

"Is that all?"

She said with a bored expression. Her attitude was already starting to piss me off but I wouldn't let it get to me.

"Yes that's it."

She  relieved a sigh and scanned the backpack and hairband. After doing so  the amount had showed itself on the cash register. After I took out my  wallet to pay the sum she had finally given me a look over, and after I  handed her the cash she finally decided to open her fucking mouth.

"Are  you sure you don't want to buy some new clothes? Your clothes are  pretty shitty - you look like you could use a touch up almost  everywhere."

I really didn't give a shit about my appearance, but  I almost felt insulted in how she declared my clothes as shitty.  Gritting my teeth I unexpectedly (even to myself) grabbed her by the  neck of her shirt pulling her close to my face. 

"You fucking say that one more time and-"

"Okami!"

I  heard a familiar voice yell out. I turned my head and released my grasp  on the women behind the counter. She sat back in her chair and brushed  herself off, she didn't seem like she wanted to deal with me anymore.  With a huff I took my backpack and hairband and made my way towards the  voice.  Sitting at the entrance of the store had been Ace, who had his  arms crossed in front of his chest. Letting out a sigh I pulled myself  over before telling him:

"Just wait a minute for me to get situated."

I  placed the backpack and my bow down, finally being able to relieve  myself of my jacket. Of course as I take my jacket off my scarf and  gloves fall out of the jacket pockets, but I didn't really care, they  were all going in the back anyways. Shoving all the stuff in there, I  turned to my bow and attached it by the strap, finally feeling ready to  put on the new accessory. Slipping my arms through the straps of the  backpack I knew I had just one more thing to do. I brought out the new  hairband and pulled my hair out from underneath the backpack,  straightening out the long strands, before compiling them through the  black band. Once through I doubled up the band and brought it through a  second time before letting it snap down on my white hair. Doing this  just made it seem like it was a lot less hot around my neck.

Finally  ready I stood upright, and immediately I felt strange. I didn't exactly  feel comfortable with this much skin showing - don't get me wrong, it  was relieving to remove that jacket. However it just felt strange to see  my bare arms. Not only that, but in a village like this, I'd look as  pale as the Sanin Orochimaru. Shaking out my body once I finally felt  ready to go, but as my attention turned towards Ace I just caught him  staring.

"You know, a picture will last longer. I don't know if your girlfriend will like that though."

Ace  seemed almost fed up with my teasing, granted I did get a little upset  at him earlier. I didn't want to be at odds with him though, I just  wanted to finish this mission and get high ho out of this hell hole.  Maybe it was the foreign environment. Regardless I hoped it was just a  thing and I wouldn't be pissed at him for the rest of the time.  Hopefully not.

"Hey, let's just get out of here. The sooner we deal with this thing the sooner we can leave this place."

I  could tell Ace was getting a little impatient, and truth be told so was  I. I felt bad for wasting his time a bit but I needed to do this if I  wanted to be the most effective I could possibly be. Sure, maybe I could  be wearing shorts or shinobi sandals, but I truly wasn't that baring  yet. I actually did feel embarrassed for already showing so much of my  arms, no need to take it any further, at least not now.

"Alright then, lead on."

I  stated calmly. Ace pushed himself off the edge of the entrance of the  store, and made his way through the hoards of people in the mall. I  followed him and we made our way back to the streets of Sunagakure. I  was relieved to see that it had helped, that despite my back still being  rather warm due to the backpack, the rest of my body already felt more  relieved. Don't get me wrong, I still hated the heat, but it was just a  bit more tolerable. As we refocused on the sandy streets I caught Ace  looking at me once again which I got sort of annoyed at. 

"Is there anything you want to say?"

I  put out there rather plainly. If he was bothered by something then I  wanted to know. His eye brows furrowed but then turned away from me,  looking back forward to the destination. It seemed like hours of  silence, but it probably was only a minute before he finally decided to  speak up.

"I am not normally one to poke  into places where I don't belong, but I hadn't really gotten a good look  at it until now because it was covered by your jacket. Your mask, that  is."

My gaze fell down to the streets below me, watching  my booted feet advance slowly. I didn't really know how to answer that,  not that it was even really a question. My hand instinctively reached  down to the side of my belt and hovered over the mask before bringing it  back up to the strap of the backpack.

"I...it's just a mask I made when I was little. That's all. That's..."

I  stopped myself as my voice became a little shaky. I still remember that  day when I made it like the back of my hand (maybe that analogy isn't  too good, I have it covered with a glove more often than not). I felt  almost compelled to make the damn thing, with no rhyme or reason. Then  when I transform, I use it to hide my face. I don't know why, it's just  instinct. I like to think I do that because I can't face the horror I'm  about to unleash; so some part of my humanity is disconnected from that  act of horror, that I can preserve myself or some shit. I don't even  know...

I didn't expect it, and maybe he himself didn't expect it  from himself either, but I could feel all my negativity sort of fade  away from one single touch. It was a simple touch, just one on my  shoulder, but it was something none the less. I looked up to see Ace's  hand on my shoulder, and he looked almost compassionate for a second.  After he got some sort of reassurance he quickly withdrew his arm, but I  already feel better.

"It's fine, I understand. Let's just get this show on the road, the sooner we get out of this place the better. Am I right?"

He  said with almost a grin. I couldn't help but smile in retaliation. A  lot of dark thoughts and memories were still brewing inside my head, but  I was glad that I had someone like Ace with me. Even if we pushed each  others buttons he seemed to hold some sort of compassion for me, and in  some sort of respect, me for him in a strange sense. Maybe we just  didn't want to see one another in a bad spot - and I've been in plenty.  He hasn't shared too much about himself, but I could almost tell just  from his expression and his eyes that he knows what I'm experiencing. It  was comforting to be able to share this with someone, even if he could  be an oblivious asshole sometimes. 

"Yeah, let's show these fuckers whose boss."

I  said, sticking my tongue out playfully. I don't know what it was about  Ace that brought out this sort of happiness inside of me, but I was glad  he was here. I mean sure, I joked about him sweeping me off my feet  from the Iron County all the way to Suna in one night, but part of it  was true. If it weren't for him I may be laying unconscious and hungover  on that bar's floor alongside broken glass and other peoples vomit. I  could almost thank him for saving me from that reality, almost. My lips  turning up I focused my attention forward as we paced through the sandy  streets of Sunagakure.  
​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 11, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

Juubun was more or less unresponsive to everything that was happening. His eyes remained widened and unblinking as he laid a top the furious girl who had been slapping him and yelling obscenities. All the hitting and yelling wasn’t doing the girl any favors, if anything it just exacerbated the situation. Suddenly as if his body had gone onto autopilot mode, the green haired Shinobi had gotten off the girl and slowly stood. It was as if his body had moved on its own. 

The girl who he had fallen on top of had stood up not long after he did, and she was infuriated. At this point Juubun couldn’t care; all he wanted to do was to breathe. All he wanted was some air, but he couldn’t. Why couldn’t he? All he had to do was breathe, but his body wouldn’t let him. Instead all his body wanted to do was shut down. Suddenly the girl readied her hand to slap him, but before she could Juubun’s arm moved on its own and knocked the girl right on her back with a punch to the nose.

The young Fūma noticed how more people crowded the area, and how some had filmed what had just occurred with their smart phones. Some people assumed that it was Juubun who had knocked the girl out cold, while the more ninja savvy knew it was Yukino’s doing.  Despite this, no one dared to intervene physically. At this point Juubun just wanted to run, and get out of this crowd. The crowd was suffocating him, there were too much people. It was swallowing him whole. 

Suddenly the invisible force that had made him stand up and punch the girl was gone. Immediately his legs wobbled and he almost fell over once more. Gathering some semblance of clarity, the young Shinobi sprinted out of the crowd and pushed his way through people. When he was out of the sea of people he face planted. He began panting like crazy. He finally felt as if he could breathe. No matter how much he inhaled and exhaled he felt as if he didn’t have enough oxygen in his system. He was trembling life a leaf in the wind. 

He laid face first on the mall floor for a few moments before getting up on his knees. He bit his thumb, a habit he always did whenever he was anxious or in deep thought.  Drops of water hit the floor. It was raining… No he was crying. Tears were streaming down his face. The shaking and the heaving slowed down. A thought came to his mind. _“A Shinobi must never show their tears.”_ He wanted to be the ideal Shinobi, and yet he was breaking one of the rules. He sniffed a few times and stood. He began viciously gnawing on his thumb before turning to find Yukino. He bit his thumb harder and drew blood, and then finally his trembling and loud breathing died down. 

He wiped the tears from his eyes, used the collar of his short to wipe the snot that leaked from his nose, and then rubbed his bloodied thumb on his pants. Suddenly his expressionless demeanor returned, and the only sign that remained of him just having a panic attack was his paler than usual skin and his puffy red eyes from crying. Juubun walked towards Yukino until he was five meters away. “Five meters, right?” He asked. Even now he still intended to pay off his debt somehow.  Some people gave their attention to the girl who had just had her nose broken, while others continued to watch the boy and film with their smart phones, completely bewildered with how he was acting. Juubun scratched his cheek. “It’s loud here, can we leave?”


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 12, 2015)

Nine till Five
Epilogue

Fumo groaned finding his body restrained to the hospital bed of a Ishiyama Corp medical facility his eyes opening to a blur of light that radiated down upon him like an ever persistent heatless sun, the sounds he heard didn't help put him at ease. His vision surged into a peculiar hexagonal pattern he didn't recognise and mind overwhelmed with a tidal wave of sensory information... loss... pain... love... hope... countless emotions he couldn't hope to process it all came to him at once like he'd been struck by a bullet ultimately leading to his awakened state coming to a sudden and painful end a series of computerised script replacing the blackness that followed.

/Run Wetware.exe
> BIOS WETWARE V2.07. . . Installation Complete
> Neural Interfaces. . . Optimised
> BNI . . ERROR - Biometrics Incompatible
Query: Override?
Y
> Purge Protocol Initiated. Purge Complete.
> BNI. . . Installation Successful

/Connect 129.XX.X.X
/Connection Established - Downloading Userdata
User Identified: Fumo Kotaro
Please Indicate Protocol:
PALADIN - N
MAVOR - N
CORPORATE - N
DATASMITH - N
FORGEMASTER - N
ARCHITECT - N
O-LEVEL - Y

O-LEVEL REQUIRES AUTHORISATION FROM TWO O-LEVEL PERSONNEL PLEASE INPUT USER ID:

USER #1: Dr. Bright
Password: Now, this is a story all about how my life got flipped-turned upside down and I'd like to take a minute just sit right there.
USER #2: Uhila
Password: Alpha-Ind1a-Tang0-Blacksite MAKO

AUTHORISATION: Accepted

O-Level Profile Upload Successful
PARAMETERS SET:
Access Level: R&D Directory
Security Clearance: ECLIPSE
Job Assignment: Research & Development Director
KEY: █████-O5

>Start-Up Successful<
>RESTORING NEURAL CONNECTIONS<

He groaned once more feeling his senses once again returning to him atleast this time the sensations were of his own appearing as though the 'white noise' had been wiped clean although the static and artefacts remained it mattered little considering he could now at least see Bright accompanied by two others one being Uhila their head of security and third a malformed creature of flesh and iron standing at least 8ft in height hunched it's skin appeared a sickly shade of pale yellow and raised by what he could only assume to be cables and numerous other electrical devices.

The jaw having been replaced by a single optical device which produced a pale blue light beneath the heavy crimson robes concealing the monstrosity beneath it spoke in a mechanical fashion clearly having lost or more than likely replaced it's voice box with some other form of technological 'blessing' as the Vanguard called it.

"It appears repairs are complete, if I am no longer required I have duties to attend."

"Yes of course Lazarus see to the others and inform Striga he is to deploy two more war cohorts to bolster our defences."

"Yes my Lady."The hybrid of flesh and machine responded moving along on spiderlike appendages seeming to be at relief from escaping the presence of Bright. Finding the straps removed he sat upwards and turned to the two his head weighing heavy upon him as it adjusted to a new perspective. "What happened, what was that thing?"

Uhila nodded slowly responding, "You was badly wounded and while Bright was able to protect you from the killing blow your injuries required something more than traditional surgical methods. Therefore Lazarus was forced to take more extreme measures."

"You mean that thing.... ugh forget it what do you mean extreme measures?"

"Well you're ribs where shattered and punctured the heart and lung, we managed to repair your lung but the heart had sustained significant damage and Lazarus was unwilling to risk a emergency operation and instead opted to 'rebuild' the damaged regions."

"What do you mean rebuild? You saying their a chunk of metal beating in my chest now or what?"

"In a manner of speaking, it is still your heart but survives only with the aid of the wetware upgrades you have been given. It was that or you died and we took the latter option as I hope you understand."

"Understand?! You didn't exactly give me a choice in the matter!"He went to leap off the hospital bed and fell to his knees almost instantly as he found his sense of balance disorientating. "Careful your brain has yet to adjust to the new sensory inputs. I do not understand why you would complain this is very much an improvement to your mental capacity and will ultimately aid you in battle as Bright will demonstrate once you are accustomed."

He looked up at them a series of images flashing up corrupting his vision causing him to collapse to the floor moments later losing conciousness once again.
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 12, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Pillar Island Princess VII*

"Your highness!" Yuuko quickly strived to calm down the princess, placing both hands on her shoulders and pulling her away from the bullied boy. "This is an ally, he came to get us out of this place," she exaplained slowly so the girl would calm down. How long had she spend alone in the dark...now that the genin could look at her under light's perspective she could see the young woman had not been treated well while captive.

Her dress was torn at several places and her skin was covered in dirt and mud. Yuuko imagined her hair was usually styled in beautiful blonde rings but now it looked almost brown. Still, the princess stood gracefully and properly, her back straight and head held high. The expression on her face did show how pissed off she probably was at the whole situation, though the kunoichi could be confusing that with annoyance at Juubun, given how the princess was glaring daggers at him.

"I'm not going back," the blonde repeated as her green eyes locked into Yuuko's.

"It's okay. I'm not going back on what we agreed upon," the kunoichi reassured her with a smile before turning to look at her team mate to update him on the circumstances. She hadn't really stopped to think that he might not agree and actually fight her in order to get the princess back as the original mission dictated. 

"Mission update, Juubun-san," she told him directly. "The Princess has explained the details surrounding the festival to me. She has also offered to hire us for a C-Ranked mission: smuggle her out of the island. Thank you for taking care of the knights, that's one stone out of our way already," Yuuko nodded. "If you don't mind, I'd like to ask another favor out of you."

"Please go back to the castle and report the news to Fuyuka-san. She hasn't told us a lot of things and I'm not sure if she has a way of handling things if the princess isn't returned...but," the kunoichi looked at  ragged girl with determination. "I feel she has a right to at least be warned."

Directing her next words to the girl herself, Yuuko gestured to the place around them. "Your Highness, please help me find something with which we can hide your identity. We can't let anyone recognise you on our way to the boat."

"Josephina!" She suddenly blurted.

"Sorry?" Yuuko took a step back, startled.

"Josephina. That's my name." The princess explained with a small blush on her cheeks.

It took the genin a few seconds to realize and understand what had just happened but, once she did, she gave her a big smile and grabbed her hand in both of hers. "Don't worry, we'll get you out of here."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Yukino lightly sighed as she approached the benched shinobi. Tracking him down hadn't been particularly difficult in spite of how quickly he had run off after coming to. All she had to do was follow the trail of gawking smartphone wielders he attracted. It was a slightly annoying exertion on her part, but she found herself feeling more guilty than anything else.

Even after all that, he still intended on continuing with her 'punishment'? Most would have stormed off. Yukino herself, included. "There's no need for the five metre thing anymore. After the conflict earlier, I suspect people will associate me with you regardless of arbitrarily set physical distance." She shrugged. Thankfully, people also had short memories. The gossip hoarders would have something new to talk about within less than a few days.

She paused, hesitating for but just a moment before speaking again. It wasn't often she did this. "Nevertheless, I feel it would be prudent for me to apologise. If I had known you would react so... emotionally against altercation?even indirectly, through my kagemane?I would have done something else."

The girl paused again, this time to take a short breath, as she wasn't used to speaking for such a sustained period of time. "That said, we _can_ leave now. I'm mostly done with my shopping, and I have no interest in continuing to walk around here while being the centre of attention of those... people." There was a hint of disdain in her voice as she said the last word.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 12, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Living For The Applause. 

​
Shou had left his family and home, not much for him in the world anymore. He wanted a break, something not the routine, something he'd never done before. That was when he passed by it, a music shop. He picked up a guitar and made himself scarce, spending the odd time practicing and letting himself feel the vibe of the music. He felt something stirring inside of him, aching to get out. He poured himself into music for weeks, playing day in and day out every day until he could preform each and every chord. 

"Alright, Now there is only one thing left to do." Shou slung his guitar over his shoulder. "Form a band and get laid." That's right! That's what he needed, to get laid. "Sheesh I don't know why it took me so long to figure that shit out. I don't wanna be a fuckin virgin forever!" Shou laughed as he headed out of his hotel room and began the search for the ultimate band! The best band in the world to ever be formed! D.E.V.I.L! Destroying Every Vile Incarnation Of Love! A few days passed and he was able to convince some rather good players to join his cause... "Alright everyone, Today is the first official practice session of D.E.V.I.L" The members all sort of sighed, "Do... Do you have to spell each letter out can't you just say devil?" Shou smiled as he turned to him. 

"Kosuke." "Y...Yeah?" Shou reached for his sword. "I'm the lead singer. So shut the fuck up and pronounce how i fucking told you." Kosuke gulped, wiping back his black and purple hair. "Y...yeah... I'll just uh... Hit the drums." "Yeah! Good idea!" Shou handed out pieces of paper to the band. "So anyways, I've worked hard on the first song and i really think it will speak to the audience you know? I think it will really connect to their souls!" 

Come down off your high horse, see my fangs are sharp.
 Murder your city, death is my work of art. 

I tear through your town, like a hurricane of sin.
 I have no peaceful moments, hell is the world you're in.

 I break through the defenses, i slaughter all the lads. 
You see your friends and family, they take them away in bags.

Death and murder, Art and Pride. 
There are no peaceful moments, when the devil is inside.

Death and Murder, Art and Pride. 
There are no peaceful moments, when the devil is inisde.

Weakness breeds contempt, There's no way you'll be exempt. 
Falling into the peaceful world, till everything around you coms unfurled. 

I break the  very mold, of everything you've been told.
I bring darnkess to everything you know,  See how it all can end with a single blow.

Truth is that all your lies, these are nothing but a vague desguise. 
I shine a light for the world to see, that inside of you is whats inside of me.

Death and murder, Art and Pride. 
There are no peaceful moments, when the devil is inside.

Death and Murder, Art and Pride. 
There are no peaceful moments, when the devil is inisde.

Death And Murder! Art and Pride!
Count Your blessings! The Devil's Inside!

Ending is near, Death is clear
The Devil inside, The Devil Inside!

In the end, There's no where you can hide.
He's coming for all of you. The devil inside.​

The band would practice the song for days and days, Making sure each note was perfect. There was no way Shou was going to do an opening show with some half-assed piece of crap. "You know..." The members got together when Shou wasn't around. "The song's not... Terrible..." They all shrugged, "It's pretty metal i guess." "Great!" Shou screamed as he burst through the door. "Cause we got a gig tonight!"


----------



## Hollow (Dec 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real III*

Yuuko's heart skipped a beat. Her lips parted a little and her eyes widened in wonder at the sight of seeing Kyo laugh. Like a fire in a cold winter night, his laugh filled her with warmth and something strange that made her feel all fuzzy inside. When he let out a last chuckle and looked back at her, the kunoichi looked down at her shoes, keenly aware she had been staring. Was she under a genjutsu? Maybe a fever? Her face felt so flushed...

The teen attentively heard what he said and bowed back out of reflection when he bowed to her a second time. She was about to tell him he shouldn't keep bowing his head to her when his next sentence stopped her dead on her feet.

?And if you want, I can be that person you can lay that on.?

Yuuko felt herself take a small step back as her mouth snapped shut, her heart beating loudly in her ears. The strange feeling increased and it felt like she couldn't think very clearly for a while but she kept her lips pressed and feet glued to the ground so there would be no chance of saying doing something she'd later regret. In what she hoped was not a rude reaction, the black haired girl shifted her eyes to the window where the beautiful sight of Konoha greeted her.

A deep breath. Another. And, after considering his words carefully, she felt her heart wither a little as a small sigh of disappointment escaped from the depths of her soul. He was being a good adult and role model figure, she couldn't disappoint. Turning back, Yuuko bowed her head one more time, this time slower so she could perform the action right and not in her usual clumsy way. 

"Your offer is an honor, Hokage-sama," the Genin kept the answer purposefully ambiguous. To answer negatively would be against her own feelings and disrespectful to the Hokage, to answer positively would be a blood insult against her own Raikage.

She wished she had been born closer or later chosen a place closer to him.

The thought filled her mind like poison and she grimaced at the bitter feeling it left inside her mouth as she pushed it away into the darkest corners of her mind, to be forgotten. She loved Kumogakure, she'd trade it for nothing...but the Raikage...she didn't always see eye to eye with the way he treated his subordinates, not that she could ever complain though. 

...they'd probably excommunicate her from the country itself if she voiced her thoughts.

Yuuko found herself laughing a little at such dark thoughts and gave the man standing in front of her a huge playful grin. "A good role model doesn't need to be someone who's always serious or working but it's okay," she reassured him, concentrating chakra to coat the bottom of her feet and resting her hand against the window's ledge.  "I'll keep it a secret. Don't regret it later though."

"Let's go," using her hand to support her weight, she threw herself off the window and rotated to crash her feet against the wall so she wouldn't actually fall. There wasn't much to climb to reach the top of the tall building so it wasn't long before she was sitting at the edge. There were probably stairs and a door but this was more fun and she got to show off just a little bit while playing with Kyo.

Once on the roof, sitting at it's very edge like she did with the cliffs of Lightning, Yuuko had to admit it hadn't been her most brilliant idea. The wind blew strong at such a height, the cold cutting through her clothes like sharp knives. The view was amazing though and she felt the small sacrifice was worth it. "Konoha has so much to see," she commented. "It's hard to decide where to go...but I'd like to visit the Uchiha museum sometime. The Sharingan dojutsu has always fascinated me. Though all San Daidojutsu are equally amazing... Then, there's the Haruno Sakura medical school, " the genin added, pointing in the building's general direction. "For years now the best medi-nin have studied there."

"So much to learn about," she whispered to herself, eager to explore everything the city had to offer. As if suddenly remembering she was in the presence of something, she blushed a little, hoping she wasn't coming off as a chatter box or a mumbler. "Isn't there something you want to do too Hokage-sama? This is basically a day off, after all..."

"Also..." she looked back the view so she didn't have to see his reaction when she asked the question that had been in her mind since she had first seen the Phoenix sigil on his office. 

"If you ever face a situation where you need to make a choice between the village you now lead and your roots, Hokage-sama, which would you choose?"​


----------



## Kei (Dec 13, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konoha
4._​

Kyo almost forgot how cold it gotten over the past couple of days. The winter solstice was approaching fast with each passing day. When he looked over the city he took a minute and closed his eyes, letting the cold air whip through his hair. The cold never truthfully bothered him, his body always radiated off heat, even now the brisk air that touched his skin was just a small sample of what others could feel. He looked over at his guest and smiled weakly.

?I would offer you a jacket during this case, but it seems as though your luck has ran out because I don?t wear those too often.? It was only during the times where Konoha winters became bitter for even him, though still he would just wrap a scarf around his neck and a light jacket. He positioned himself so he could see the city better, the bright lights, the different colors, and the traffic that came in and out. All of it mattered. Every little detail that his eyes could possibly scan through mattered. 

Kyo smiled at the thought of being overwhelmed the first time here, ?There is a lot of things to do here and a lot of things to see, it can get overwhelming sometimes, but you are always welcomed here. So don?t be a strangers, this won?t be your last day or??

?Unless it is, and I have to do something that makes you want to remember it for days to come.?​
Kyo chuckled to himself, ?Ah, but I?m your idol aren?t I? Hanging out with me is enough.? 

Kyo teased her for a minute, though as soon as she asked that question. When Kyo turned to her, he looked down at her. A man such as he when faced with that questions had to think, had to know what would come next. If it was a game of politics he would have tried to end her right there before her game even begun. A lot of foreign diplomats loved asking that question, but those who loved it more was those who question from where he ruled. 

*?There is no right answer.? *Kyo answered her for a minute, his eyes never leaving hers, ?If I choose my roots then that means if my people need me, I would abandon my position as hokage. That means I believe in loyalty, but loyalty is a double edge sword.?


?And if I choose Konoha, that means I?m giving up my familiar ties, for power and responsibility.?

Kyo knew that once he got into power that his motivations were going to be torn and ripped through. So many fake glances, so many fake smiles, so many fake questions, and that was one of them. The trap question, and that question that no matter what he answered was a double edged sword. No matter which side of the blade he fell upon for that question, he would end up looking like a monster in the other end. 

?If this was a game of politics Miss Yuuko,? Kyo voice was firm almost like a weight carried with a voice, ?I would have taken your question as a sign as a fight, and I would have done everything in my power to make sure you never asked that question _*again*_.?

?Questioning someone loyalty is the upmost disrespect.? He finally turned away from her as his eyes narrowed to the city, ?One...... I am _*most *_familiar with.?

He smiled for a moment and turned to her, ?Though this isn?t a political game, and I don?t expect you to know that.?

?Though if you don?t mind me asking, what will you choose? Your family or the loyalty to your village??
​
He smirked at her, ?If you were forced to choose that was.?

Kyo chuckled for a minute as he looked at her, his eyes gliding up and down as he recollected everything about her. Her motions, the way she talked, the way she presented herself. He wondered, truthfully of what she was going to choose. 

?If you don?t feel like answering I won?t force you too, but either way?.For some reason?.?​
?I?ve just became highly interested in your opinion on this matter.?​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real IV*

Yuuko was frightened. She should be, given his reaction to her questions. But that fear was heavily dampened by shame. She hadn't thought a second time before asking, she hadn't considered the question might by painful or uncomfortable for the Hokage to hear. Still, if she been looking for anything she was familiar with, she had found it - her shoulders were tense and eyes were submissively low.

Her watch clicked, she could hear the sound beneath the whistling of the wind. Yuuko was painfully aware of each minute that passed. Even though what he said next had been lighter, the girl couldn't get over her own feelings, wiping a few stray tears that had made it past her burning eyes. Her first reaction was to claim she wanted to go home and leave. That's how she always reacted to the slightest threat though.

How long hadn't she dreamt about meeting him? Here she was now, sitting on the edge of a roof by his side, an image beyond anything she could have ever imagined. Was she really going to run away because he hadn't spoken quite like she had expected him to? Obaa-chan hadn't raised her to become so spoiled or weak! What kind of fan would she be if she fled the moment he showed her a side anything less than warm and pleasant?

Yuuko rubbed her eyes on the back of her arm and clasped her hands together fiercely. When you love someone, whether it's your home, family, friends or even your hero, you accept everything about them no matter what. 

"I'm sorry!" She turned to look him in the eyes, facing him with all her honesty. "It was insensitive and stupid of me to ask such a question. I hope...I hope you are never faced with such an ordeal, Hokage-sama!"

Her small moment of courage gone, she let her eyes wonder to places a little easier to look at as she pondered his question seriously. "Kumogakure," she finally answered both to him and herself at the same time. "My situation is different though. Kumogakure is all I have and all I know about. I love my village more than anything in this world...even if more often than not Raikage-sama doesn't acknowledge that," she admitted with a slightly bitter smile. "I will always strive to make it a better place and I would be lying if I said I am capable of choosing something over it."

Wanting to lighten the mood a little, she sent him a sly smile, formed a heart with her hands and teasingly added. "Don't worry though, Hokage-sama, you'll always be number one in my heart!"

"Please don't stay angry at me forever," Yuuko asked quietly but honestly. "Just hanging out is fine..." Thinking about it a little, she clapped her hands in front of her and bowed her head slightly at nothing in particular. "I hope I'll be able to visit more and more times and I hope to make many mo-" she caught herself and coughed a little to cover it. "Many friends."​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2015)

Jirou- Guarding the priestess

Kiyoko ran towards the tree where Jirou's body was currently resting. ?Jirou! Are you ok?? She rushed up to him as he lay on the ground. ?Yeah, I've been better, but I''m ok.? He chuckled a little, ?Looks like I still have a long way to go before I can say i'm hokage...? He rubbed the back of his head and laughed his usual laugh. ?It's not funny! Look at you!? Kiyoko took out a small handkerchief and began to wipe blood from his forehead. ?I'll be fine, I always am.? 

?Hrgg.? With great effort he stood himself up, ?You shouldn't be standing! You need to rest!? Kiyoko demanded, stomping her foot on the ground. ?I need to get you to safety first.? Jirou held his stomach as he began to follow the train tracks to their original destination. ?You... You don't need to worry about me! I told you, I can see the future, so clearly i'm in a better-? ?You didn't see him coming.? Jirou smirked as he looked back at her. ?Yeah the future is weird... there's all these twists and paths and it's like a big knot ball and you have to try to figure out what is tied to what and... HEY! ARE YOU LISTENING!?? 

The purple haired ninja chuckled as he continued to walk away. ?I SAID WAIT!!!? Kiyoko rushed after him, ?You need to rest!? ?I'll rest when we get you to safety.? ?You should rest now! This could be the future when the train comes and-? Jirou turned back and saw the train coming down the tracks, he grabbed Kiyoko and dived to the ground. ?You ok?? Jirou looked down at the priestess, her face turning bright red. ?Y....yeah...?


----------



## Hollow (Dec 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku VII*

Saying the ghosts were a lot less scary than King was one thing. Actually invading the cemetery to find a way underground was another matter altogether. Going back to help Hisako wasn't a choice though, she'd just be a hindrance to her black haired team mate but she didn't have the luxury of just standing around either, each second she waited was another second Jintaku had to run away and get himself killed. Yuuko was about to count to three and just run inside the graveyard with her eyes closed, when realization hit her like a beam of heavenly light.

Kentarou!

He was going to meet them at the church right, he should be arriving soon right? Turning on her heels, Yuuko leaped in the direction they had left him at and found him already arriving in style on an actual skateboard. Her eyes ran over his entire body in search for heavy wounds however, despite showing clear signs he had been fighting, he looked rather okay. The kunoichi smiled brightly at him. "I knew you could win! Are you okay? Was it scary?" 

She looked back at the church and grimaced. "Hisako-chan and I met the other threat, Kirei Kazama-san. She's facing against him now so I tasked myself with continuing to find our target instead of being a liability."

Turning to look at her best friend again, she blushed a little with pride for him. "Let's celebrate when we go back," Yuuko suggested cheerfully. "But first," she gestured at the cemetery with a small sigh and stepped to stand at his side. "We need to go through that," she pointed at the metal gates that opened way to her personal hell.

"I didn't know you could skate," she commented, looking up at him. "Are you bringing this back as a souvenir for the kids. I was thinking we should stop on our way home to get some of the daifuku that's famous in Water but a skateboard is a really good idea! Very considerate for an average guy," she teased.​


----------



## Kei (Dec 13, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konoha
5._​


_?Don?t cry.?​_
Before those tears left her face, Kyo realized the effects of his actions. She was still young and she had a lot to learn about life, but that didn?t mean he had to be so stiff with the lessons he taught. Children were never his strong suit, but he knew that they were his weakness. He was young once and he had grown older faster than he wanted to. The actions that he had to take to get here proved that, the age that he was as he secured the position of Konaha proved that. 

He stroked the back of her head as she answered his question, she fell on the blade of loyalty even when loyalty gained her nothing. He allowed her to bury her face into his shirt as he looked off into the distances. His eyes sharp and focused as he thought deeply, his face stern as the wheels turned into his head, but he finally looked down at her.

?How can I? You know nothing of me and I know nothing of you.? Kyo patted her head, ?I cannot hate you for being in the dark of what I had to go through. I cannot hate you or anyone for that, you are young and I sense no ill will from you. I should never been that rough, but that question is probably the closest thing to getting me annoyed fast.?

Kyo closed his eyes and released her when she said where her loyalties were. The blade she fallen on was the blade of the country. 

?And you have no desire on amplifying your position?? Kyo asked her one more time, ?How do you think change occurs? You can take missions and never see home for years, but unless change comes from the top, you will always fill the weight of the world on your shoulders.?

Kyo looked out to the city, ?I will share you my motivations Miss Yuuko, for Konoha and for my people. I want to create a place where there is no worries, and people can unite under one cause. The tales from the past always inspired me, the Great Ninja war?.How everyone was united under one cause. It had always inspired me since I was a child.?

 He thought about what his mother read to him when he was younger. The great valent tales of what happened in the war, and those who had joined it. Their clan was nothing back in those days, barely clinging to their power, but during those days they felt one with everyone. Kyo thrived with those feelings, the ability to come under one banner for one cause was something he knew would unite the world in peace one day.

?If I give you any advice tonight, it is I wish to see your views change.? Kyo explained, ?You want to see change, be that change for your people. You shouldn?t fear power, power isn?t a rabid dog, it something that you on your own should control. The scary stories of people being drowned by their power are nothing but warnings.?

?If you don?t have enough will, then you will let power destroy you?.And Miss Yuuko, I sense a flame in you, a flame that thrives to be feed?.?

?If one day you wish to change Kumo?A real change, I will be there to support your gain for power.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2015)

Jirou! Guarding the Priestess! ​
Jirou lay in the bed of a nice hotel room, after the train incident Kiyoko convinced him it would be best to get to a town quick as possible. ?Man, that guy...? He remembered the look in Shou's eyes when he attacked him, there was no remorse, just blood lust. He was a like a monster, something Jirou had never seen before. ?I didn't think there were people like him out there still...? He looked down at his body, he was lucky he was only in this state. ?If I hadn't trained my body, there's no telling what he would have done to me.? He groaned a bit as he rubbed his stomach. ?I still have a long way to go... I wonder how the hokage did it?? 

Jirou's goal was to help people, but with the way it was looking, he couldn't do that very well. There had to be something he was missing, something he could do to fix the problem. ?I'll just have to push myself further than I ever have before.? He turned his head to look out the window. The town was beautiful, the architecture had a modern Gothic feel to it. It was nice to just take a break and enjoy the sight for a little bit, let himself forget... for now. ?I'm baaaack~? Kiyoko chirped as she walked through the hotel door. 

?I got you some burgers~ And some of these little chicken wing thingies I found~ Oh Oh oh! And look!? She held up a large back. ?I found these things called... Churros!? She smiled brightly as she sat down next to him. ?Wanna try?? ?Yeah i'd love to try some!? Jirou's mouth watered at the smell, whatever this Churro was, it would definitely be amazing! ?Here~? Kiyoko bit onto one end of the churro and leaned forward. ?J...Just hand me one like a normal person!? Jirou shouted, quickly grabbing his stomch, ?Atatatata...? 

?Fufufufu. Looks like you can't fight my advances now!? Kiyoko grinned devilishly, a sparkle shining in her eyes. ?Oi. Don't get any funny ideas. I'm still in good enough shape to defend myself.? ?Eeeeh~? The young girl fell backward onto her bed. ?Meanie Jirou!!! Baka Jirou!!! Meanie Baka! MAKA!?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2015)

Shou Is a Music Star! ​
Tonight was the first gig for Shou's band D.E.V.I.L! ?Ah yeah! This is gonna be so great! We're gonna get so freakin popular!? Shou stood backstage, pumping himself up. ?I'm gonna get so many freakin women with this I'll need a god damn snorkel!? He snickered to himself, ?Yeah... That's what I need! With this I should feel just fine! Those damn thoughts will be a thing of the past!? He nodded, ?Yeah! I just gotta fuckin kick some ass! Shred on the guitar and sing like a god!? 

?I.. I think this dude is crazy.? One of the members leaned to the others, ?Yeah that's pretty fucking clear Kosuke.? another pipes in. ?Hey you shark fuckers! We're on next!? Shou growled as he looked back to the band. ?R...Right haha...? They quickly rubbed the back of their heads and laughed nervously. ?Alright! So we remember the song! Devil Inside and then we'll be singing Hunter The Hunted!? The band nodded, ?Yeah I get Devil inside yah know, It's like, there is this thing inside you telling you to do bad... but uh, What's hunter the hunted about?? 

?God fucking damn it Kosuke, every fucking time.? Shou let out a groan. ?It's about how even the greatest warriors become the targets of the new generation of warrior. It's a comment on the life of the strong eat the strong and that no matter what you do in life. No matter how strong you ever possibly can become, There is always someone that will become a better hunter than yourself. So you have to always live your life on the edge, never knowing when the end is coming! COME ON MAN IT'S SIMPLE METAPHORICAL SPEECH!? 

?Y...Yeah but the lyrics go... ?Hunt the Hunter, Shatter the world, I don't care about your pride, It's mine that matters... You got a sword? That's pretty cute, But its gonna be mine in the end, Execute!? Shou coughed a little. ?Yeah well... It's uh...? He turned away. ?Shut up Kosuke. Nobody fucking likes you.?


----------



## Hollow (Dec 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real V*

Yuuko got up from her sitting position on the edge and waved towards the building's direction.

"Let's go back inside?" She suggested, this time choosing the rather normal aproach to it by going for the door and stairs option. "It's interesting that your family's sigil is the phoenix, Hokage-sama, when you radiate heat yourself," she commented, blushing a little. She had never expected him to pull her closer like that and had found it a little awkward, even if the girl was happy with the contact.

"Thank you for your advice," Yuuko told him once they were back inside his office. "I...I hope this doesn't sound rude," she twiddled her thumbs in a shy manner. "But I'm not going to just suddenly say I'm going to overthrow my Raikage and take the position to myself.  I don't want to believe in myself just because someone else just suddenly told me I was capable, even if you're the one saying it Hokage-sama." And heaven knows if he told her to jump, she'd ask how high.

"I'm actually surprised, it's almost scary," the kunoichi admitted with a shaky laugh. "You hit bulls-eye with your words. Such a high position, so much power...I feel like I could drown in just the idea of it."

The teen shuffled on her feet, uncomfortable at having to face something she'd rather not but probably should. 

"I dislike it. Confrontations, fights, unpleasant feelings." Those are all things she'd rather ignore and pretend they don't exist, but why had she become a kunoichi then? Yuuko frowned, her hands pushing her hair back as she huffed silently. Her feelings were all over the place. She had even cried. This was a once in a lifetime oportunity and she was wasting it by constantly acting like a kid.

Her grandmother's words rang in her ears and the young girl felt her tension ease a little as she realized. She wanted to impress the Hokage but, at the same time, she didn't want to let on how hard she was struggling with trying to sound mature and collected. It's okay, she finally told herself firmly. As Yuuko looked at the leader of Fire, she realized. The distance between them was so big. Putting on a front would not help her cross that distance. So it's okay to just speak her mind.

"Every fighter I know, no matter how noble their intentions may be, has an...almost cruel side to them. My mentor, she's warm and a bit of a tsundere so it took me a trip with her on one of her missions to understand why she's called Cloud's Volcano."

"Your words have always been my inspiration, Hokage-sama," the words flowed naturally, no need to be embarrassed or shy. "When the day comes that I finally stand my ground, I hope your offer will still prove true." 

Yuuko smiled at him. "I would like to see all countries become united and friendly with each other as well, under one belief. Do you plan to become the leader, Hokage-sama?"​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 13, 2015)

_"I’ve ever wondered about the ideas that surge through my head on a dreary Sunday morning. Around the time where my mind realizes that sleep couldn’t really conjure the satisfaction of a refreshing start. Wallowing on mistakes or maybe, mayhaps even, inactions of a more so than anything trivial instance in my journal. Playing with the idea that I could’ve changed that instance, even if a little. Perhaps I’m just compensating over a victory which was indeed very shallow. I have no reconcile, no autonomy, other than the image of what could’ve been. Quaint, in reality. Very much so. Though through those thoughts I feel, anger, one that strangely satiates my wild curiosity. It permeates the mind, fogging reason even; I find comfort on the figment of possibility. Through this poisonous fog I find myself alone, I find myself in the spiral of eternity..." 

"...And in the solace of nowhere."_



Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
Their feet glided through the village square, Ace eyes drifted momentarily looking at the earth as a canvas... one to display his thoughts, his memories, his ideas into a concrete form. His mind revolting in a myriad of thought as they searched for their target. Eyes which swayed to the side, meeting that of Okami's. Her azure hue blighted the concerns, the thin lining of her lashes adorned the shapeliness of her ashen hue'd locks. A mixture of her physique and tone. A side of his lip rose, a chuckle escaped him. Maybe the whole ordeal was just his mind. The mask... Something she made, huh? That look on her stare moments after he asked caused him an instance of discomfort. The gesture of comfort was accepted and they continued down their merry road. Yet the inept concern ticked the side of his head wondering the history of such. However, it was indeed curious, it was also something that he wouldn't pry upon if she was too uncomfortable with it. Everyone held their secret and if that in particular silenced her, while the conversation at the bar, although heavy and under the slight influence of alcohol was still reeling out of her mouth with just slight hesitance, the fact that she was searching the words that could convey, what could likely be, an excuse, then there was no need to further the conversation. 

In fact, it got his mind to merely wonder on the short time they've been together. Much has happened for people who have met merely a couple hours ago. Ace, if anything, was intrigued at the circumstances. What began as a Mission at the other side of the world, soon turned into an escapade along side a perfect stranger. "Yo, that thing I do. It's call a R.I.I.F. Reality Interference Force Field." 

Okami turned her head almost at a tilt wondering what was the suddenness of Ace's explanation. What seemed to be a short trek through the square enveloped in a tranquil silence had been broken with the subtlety of conversation. Ace evaded eye contact, either because he was focusing on what was in front or he was just lost in thoughts. Thinking about it, Okami soon caught onto he was talking about. The portals, the breaking of reality to form a sort of pocket in space.  "Oh you're talking about the portal thing you can do." 

"Yup. It's not an ability. They kind of exist on their own."

Exist on their own? With that sort of explanation you couldn't expect a scientist to understand, let along a Shinobi. Her eyes slightly narrowed at his seemingly subconscious reaction to keep things vague. Crossing her arms, proceeding in front of his step, turning and meeting him directly. Eyes locked once more while Ace was unfortunately met with a stop. 

"English, please." 

Ace rubbed the side of his temple, searching the correct words for the explanation of this peculiar technique. He always struggled with the fact, not everyone could really understand how it worked and most just thought that it was something he could do. Though no of the attributes he had displayed were ever his doing. He could manage a weapon, never manipulate it to chose their element, the ability which is ingrained into its essence. Ace himself knew nothing of the ability, he just knew that within such was a world that held everything he needed for battles. Weapons beyond an endless sea of space. All of which he knew the names of, many others that held no name. Knowing such, he could summon them at will, but has yet to manage all of them properly. 

"It's like this." Pressing his index onto the temple, soon pulling it away and circling the extended finger with a cycling of the wrist. Eyes focused on the nothingness of the sky. "I call on friends that can come home in an instance. These friends of mines can use abilities I can't, but I can still lead them to do that." 

"Uh-huh..." Okami seemed to ponder on the explanation, her fingers held her chin, a method of just focus he supposed. A casual expression painted on his face, her head tilted slight towards the earth, her mind ruminating on the thought. Soon after some though, her face form a grimace. 

_She didn't get it..._​
Ace thought as her words finally escaped her lips.

"Fucking-- It's too hot! Let's just walk and talk, okay?" 

_Huh?​_
Beckoning Ace to follow, Okami began to take the first steps, a few long ones and Ace met with her speed. His semblance demonstrated his confusion, one that Okami had seemed to picked and replied to with a gesture of her own. She rose her right brow, questioning him if there was anything wrong with the situation at hand. "No, um, I just expected more curiosity on the matter." 

"What sort of reaction to this is that? I mean, sure I was curious but after a while you more or less get what it's all about." She summoned her laughter through the seems of her speech. Ace didn't know whether to be annoyed, flattered or even if he should even feel anything at all at this juncture. But he knew that through the teasing, he found someone that could at least understand. He guessed that respect is earned through respect. This was merely her returning a favor. A push with the side of her arm awoke him from his state of comfort. "Hey, don't fall asleep on me now." 

"I'm not 60 years old."

"Could've fooled me."

"You're the one with white hair grandma."

"Do you own a mirror?" 

"You can't appreciate the complexity that is my beautiful hair and eyes."

"Wow. You're hopeless."

"I'm just awesome." 

Exposing their share of laughter, both continued towards their destination. Even though it was evident that Okami wasn't used to the heat of the country, it was refreshing to at least see that she didn't change entirely. Though he would still hear her eventually complain, its not like it was annoying to him. He could probably make something out of the situation. He should buy a drink of water and gulp it down entirely while on the middle of the desert merely to make her realize the actual severity of the heat... _What kind of sadistic mindset is that? That's the sort of thing that could lead to a life in prison._ 

"Hey, why did you bring that up anyway?" 

"No particular reason."  

"And here we go again."

"Full circle."

"Complete 360."

" 'Round and 'round." 

"From point A to point B to point A."

"Yup."

"So, back on to the matter at hand. Where do you think these guys are situated at? You haven't said a wink about it other than they're in Suna." 

"Uhh..."

"Please tell me you're about to say that they're located at an ominous building somewhere dark in the village... Please..."

"He only said Suna." 

"UUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH."

"Happy hunting~"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 13, 2015)

*Memories of a Time*
_THE BELL TEST_​
Lin Houki twirled with Yukino's kunai playfully, spinning it on the edge of her index finger, her eyes lazily following her and Ren's every move. It didn't make sense. She had thought that, with her overconfidence, the woman would be susceptible to ruses or feints. But every trick she tried had only ended in splendid failure. Ren was beside her, tantō in hand for all the good it did him.

"The trick with the clone was a nice try, but my sister isn't someone who would be fooled by low grade feints," he commented. Yukino detected just a hint of pride in his voice.

"Then, we are without options. Your sister is too strong to fight directly, and too clever to fight with tricks." She quietly grit her teeth, annoyed by this. Her instructors were usually challenging, yes, but none of them ever set her impossible tasks. Not even Renji, who had left her bedridden on more than one occasion. 

The unfairness of the Bell Test left a slightly bitter taste in her mouth. It seemed unprofessional at best, a needless boast of power at worst, and neither were qualities she respected. 

"No, that's exactly it. I know my sister, and she's not without weakness. We can definitely take the bell from her, we just need to think about our situation. The two of us are rookies at best, haphazardly dumped into a team together while having little knowledge of each other, against an enemy far stronger than the two of us." He took a breath to pause, then drew a line through the dirt with the heel of his shoes.

"We take those circumstances and consider how they affect my sister's actions and thoughts. Then, we do the unpredictable and take the bell together." And then Ren paused again, but this time it was an expectant break. He was expecting a response and, judging by the smile on his face, a positive one.

Yukino shut her eyes. She was right to trust her instincts; the boy was unlikable. There was something in his subtle gloating that rubbed on her the wrong way. But, in spite of that, she couldn't deny that what he said had merit—at the very least, it was the only lead they had now that everything else failed. "Fine. You seem to have a plan in mind, so let's hear it."

His smile widened. "Well, if you insist..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2015)

_
The Flame of Konoha
6.*END*_​
?Wait! You didn?t think I meant??​
Kyo threw his head back and laughed at the young girl misinterpretation of his words. She thought he wanted to go and overthrow the kage in her village. That was nearly impossible, their kage was a strong soul, a strong and proud soul that didn?t know when to quit, and that was probably the reason the village was in the predicament it was. Though as he looked at the young girl, she was no match for the Kage, it was like looking at one of those purse dogs and then comparing it to a full grown aged tiger. Kyo wiped the tear from his eyes as his imagination grew worse.

?No! No! I?m sorry but there is no way.? He chuckled, ?A coup was the last thing I meant!?

He chuckled some more as he imagined her in knights armor rallying the people, ?No, I meant grow up some learn about yourself and run for office one day. So when that day comes, I?ll be able to support your gain for power.?

?I said feed the flame, don?t smother it in ambition or a forest fire in yourself filled with foolish dreams of another. Ah?Maybe this is going over your head, I spent so much time with old men and women, I forgot how to talk normally.?​
He sighed as he thought on her words, ?Confrontations. Arguments. Fights. They are natural, do you think showing your belly in submission will keep the peace? No, sometimes you need to stand that ground and fight for what you believe in. Bear the fangs that you are equip with to carve out the peace you want, the future you desire for your life.?

?Since you are a ninja, you chosen that route didn?t you. Instead of being a noncombatant, you harnessed your talent and worked for your village. You?ve seen the world for what it is?.?​
?There is a time for peace talk and there is time for fighting??​
There was a harsh cold wind that whipped through Konoha. The cold wind cut through the knife of those that were ill prepared. However, this was Konoha there was no one that could say that they were truthfully unprepared. Kyo had done everything in his power to make sure they weren?t, and so was his powers in the Small Three was tasked to do the same. 

?You can?t always run for a fight, when something threatens what you consider precious. I expect anyone to take up a knife and fight for it.?​
_*?Milord??*_​
A ninja dressed in normal clothes appeared behind them. Kyo sighed as he turned to the young woman that could pass by for anyone on the streets. She looked over at the girl before turning her attention to the one she served. There eyes met briefly before she bowed politely.

?I will meet you in the office.? Kyo voice was firm, the young woman nodded before disappearing. Kyo turned to Yuuko, ?I will have someone accompany you tomorrow, take you through the city and buy you things of your liking, however I knew that this was a near impossible task. I hope you enjoyed our night together Miss Yuuko, and I would love to hear about your growth in the future.?

?And to answer your question??​
_*?I already am??*_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 14, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Dreams Made Real VI*

The Hokage's overbearing answer made it a little easier for Yuuko to face the inevitable disappointment at his sudden departure. There was so much the girl still wanted to ask, she should've made a list of questions and been more organized. No, she shouldn't think in such a manner. Instead, she should be grateful to have gotten as much time as she did with him. "It can't be helped, the Hokage is a busy person after all," she laughed a little to herself, bowing at his retreating figgure. 

It wasn't long before another person came to speak with her, the same woman who had previously escorted her from the train station. "Shinohara-san, allow me to escort you back to the hotel. I also have some brochures for several places you can visit tomorrow," the woman told her politely, handing her an amazing amount of pamphlets. "If there's anything else you want as well, don't hesitate to ask for it."

Yuuko stared at the woman for a long time before she started laughing. Was she actually being serious? When she saw her being taken back by her reaction, the girl calmed down a bit and held her hand up in refusal. "I'm not the daughter of a diplomat, nor am I someone so important that needs to be handled so carefully," she explained with a kind smile. "Don't worry, I'd like to walk there myself. And there's no need to take me anywhere tomorrow, I like to explore things by myself."

The woman looked like she was about to refuse such a thing but Yuuko bowed and interrupted her before she could even start. "Thank you for having helped me all this time."

Turning around, she looked back at the view of Konoha and took out her camera to take a picture of the sight. It was already much darker but the city had enough light that the image came out beautiful anyways. She giggled, staring at the image on the small screen and turned to allow the lady to at least escort her to the exit of the building, having to refuse several more attempts at getting at least a ride to the hotel.

Outside, Yuuko took in a deep breath that almost froze her lungs and tucked her hands into her jacket's pockets after pulling her scarf higher up to cover her nose. Honestly, she couldn't recall which direction the hotel she had stayed at the previous night was but she would need to find it. She had a feeling the lady would be calling in to check if she turned in or not. Had it been rude to refuse the offer?

Cars flew by her at amazing speeds and the sky high buildings that surrounded her no matter where she turned to made her feel small. It wasn't a bad feeling though and the hustle of people around her gave her some peace of mind to think about the time she had with her hero. In the depths of her mind, Yuuko had feared that meeting him would shatter all her dreams and expectations about the Hokage. 

Instead she found herself admiring him even more and for different reasons - his strong, yet compassionate being...his...

"Hey missy, you look cold!" A man behind the counter of a takoyaki shop called to her cheerfully, catching her attention. "How about some takoyaki?"

The kunoichi pondered about it for a while but ended up giving in to the delicious smell and taking out her wallet. "I'll have a full set then! Oh, and can you give me directions to the Shirogane Hotel too please?"

END​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2015)

Matou Hakaizen​
"Hah... hah... hah..."

"Ah~hn!  Hakai-kun, so violent!"

"E-erm, Mitase-san?"

"So much stamina!  How nice it is to have such a young man!"

"M-Mitase-san!"

"If I let up, you'll destroy me with your long, hard-"

"Mitase-san!"

The regal-looking blonde woman stopped and rose an eyebrow at the red-haired youth before her.  "Hmm?  Something you wanted to say, Hakai-kun?"  The two of them were wielding bamboo training swords and had been, despite the misleading things the woman had been saying, enjoying a kendo spar.  The boy, Matou Hakaizen, was flushed red and looking away embarrassingly.  

"Y-you know, Mitase-san, if you say things like that, people might suspect something else entirely..."  She blinked.  "Things like what, Hakai-kun?"  Hakaizen bowed his head in exasperation.  "J-just... forget it, Mitase-san.  Let's get back to it."  He rose his head to see her rushing him.  He brought up his sword in time to block her, but her ferocity was pushing him back.  She loosed swipe after swipe, Hakaizen barely able to block all of them.  She went for a jab, which he batted away and side-stepped, moving to her right flank.  He rose the sword above his head, but with unrealistic speed, she sweep kicked him, throwing his feet out from under him.  He flailed and reached out, grabbing her shirt and pulling her with him.  He banged his head on the ground.  "Ite, te, te, te!"  

"Ahhhhn!  So brazen, Hakai-kun!"

Hakaizen opened his eyes, confused, before widening them in horror.  In his left hand was one of her breasts, and her legs straddled his hips suggestively.  Her dress was even hiked up.  Blue and white striped pantsu--  "Guh!  G-gomenasai, Mitase-sa-"

"Baka baka baka baka BAKA BAKA!  HAKAIZEN, YOU PERVERT IDIOT!"

Mitase shifted to the left just in time for a black-haired, dog-eared young woman to tackle Hakaizen, fists pounding into him.  "Pervert!  Pervert, pervert, pervert!"  Hakaizen rose his hands in a meager, and all together ineffective guard.  "Yukino-chan!  Stop!"  Eventually he managed to exploit an opening and slip out from underneath her.  "Just wait, Yukino!"  The girl, however, was seething.  "Get back HEEEERRRRREEEEE!!"  "Oh, jeez!"  Hakaizen ducked a thrown bamboo sword, then another, then the rack they were being held on, before sprinting across the room and diving out of the window, sprinting away from the angered dog girl through the streets of Konoha.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 14, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Let's Go Then"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -

_'Dangerous'_

That was the obvious remark, Kentarou had to say about his current situation. As instead of deflecting the bullet as beforehand,  that devil decided to catch it between his teeth. Judging by that unnecessary action, Kentarou thought it as an intimidation tactic, yet the boy knew he would not be so easily shaken. _ 'If I was so scared by something like like, I'd have given up on this life long ago. Staying close to him isn't a good ide-'_ before he could finish preparing his gameplan, that white-haired devil closed the distance between them in an instant.

"My turn!!"

Kentarou did not hesitate to leap backwards, as a second after he did, a kick came flying from the side. Thankfully, the young teacher had managed to get out of it's range and the nick of time. Or so he though'
_
"Agh!!?"_

As if something had trailed behind that monster's kick, a strong invisible force had struck Kentarou's chest, landing an impact that sent him flying across the hallway. Of course what ending his short flight, was the hard wall he had crashed into.

Painful coughs escaped his throat as he slid to his bottom. Yet he had no time to regain his composure, as a metal door was sent hurling at him. _"!!!"_ Kentarou quickly rolled out of it's path, allowing the door to crash and create a large gash along the hospital wall. The teacher's already oh high alert body quickly moved and ran down the right hallway and out of his attacker's sight.
_
'Alright Sensei, think! Think dammit! There's no way that force field of his is totally unbeatable right!? There has to be some way around it,'_

He had those thoughts as he ran aimlessly down the hall with his pistol ready at his side. Afterwards, multiple crashing sounds could be heard. Confused, the boy listened as the sounds were getting closer and closer. It wasn't long after that he found out that the sounds were the caused by that monster running and breaking through the walls of the hospital rooms and smashing through the final one  in order to meet in front of Kentarou.

Halting in his tracks, the boy leaped backwards and held up his gun. After aiming carefuly and scanning the area in front of him, Kentarou fired three shots. One at the door handle on the left, which ricocheted and flew at his enemy's shoulder, another one at the floor between them, which also ricocheted and bounced at the throat and the final shot which headed straight at his chest.

Yet no matter which direction they came, each and all of them were deflected away from it's target. Clicking his tongue, Kentarou stepped backwards,_ 'Dammit, don't tell me that thing covers him in all 360 directions!!....I have to think of something else,'_, after making that mental declaration, another shot was fired. Not at that devil, but at the lights between then, shutting off the visibility in the hallway and allowing Kentarou's feet to be heard running away into a different hallway.  ​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 14, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Pleasant Surprise"_


_'Oi, just because I call myself average doesn't mean you should too, hearing it from someone else's mouth is actually pretty painful'_

He wanted to put that in words but decided not to, in the fact that it was simply true. After skating his way in a pretty cool manner(self-proclaimed) through the town and making his way to the cemetery, Kentarou couldn't help but feel relieved that Yuuko seemed fine. He could only hope the same thing on Mari's side.

_"I'll be fine, this sensei isn't as weak as he looks now. Ah, so she had to go had take the cool role huh? Bah, really I was hoping that was going to be me,"_

The teacher admitted while holding his forehead is shame. While lifelessly kicking up the skateboard, Kentarou answered the girl's question; _"Well I couldn't be able to call myself a normal teenage boy if I couldn't atleast skateboard. It's just something I picked up when I was younger in the orphanage,"_. After laying the skateboard against a nearby poll, he continued on, _"O-oh right yeah I got this....for the kids....,"_. He didn't want to admit that he just found and stole this skateboard that was laying around.

_"Well you know how much of a kind teacher I can be, hehe,"_ and there was of course no way he would give those kids a stolen skateboard. Which meant that because of Yuuko's overestimation of him, the teacher now had to go and buy a skateboard. Which meant that this cheap average boy had to spend money

_'The world really is unfair today,'_

After thinking that, Kentarou turned towards the cemetery. _"Well as much as I'd like to continue on with these romance comedy moments, we really don't have time to goof around do we?"_, the suit-wearing teen began to walk alongside girl by his side. As he entered through the cemetary gates, a sudden thought entered his mind, and Kentarou spoke in a deadpan voice,  _"Wait, Yuuko,...you aren't afraid of there being ghosts are you?" _ ​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 14, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Needle in a Hay Stack
________________________

How  could he have interrogated that guy and not gotten all the information.  Was Sunagakure all he got out of him? Truth be told thinking back to  that situation we were sort of in a rush to get out of there -  especially since we were just in a battle, but something as simple as  that...Well, it's partially my fault as I didn't ask him about it as  soon as possible. This meant we had to go information hunting.

Even  if that's the case we did have a few educated guesses. If their base  was truly in Sunagakure, we can assume it would be in a dark corner  where not much life visited. Only reason is because if their Sunagakure  base was set up in the busy portion of the town it'd be more likely they  would be spotted, not only in person, but any dangerous equipment they  may bring in to the village.

That lends itself into my next  point, it must be on the outskirts of the village. Just as they don't  want to be in a populated area, they also don't want to have to go very  far or out into public. So staying at the edge of village would only  make sense. However, I could see a few problems with that logic.

One,  is that if they are going to do something tragic here, then they'll  need access to a populated area. That would make a statement if they  were to bomb an entire mall or a small gathering of villagers. Of course  their base wouldn't be in this block of town, but it would have to be  near by. So with that in mind they would have to be on an outskirt of a  populated block, which probably limits the different amount of places  within Sunagakure where they could be located.

No, if they are  located close to one of the more populated districts then that would be  better, it'd be like hiding in plain sight. If they are located in an  underpopulated district but next to a popular block, then why would  anyone go to where no one is? It'd be so close that the terrorist group  could plan to attack there without being directly affected. Only problem  would be pinning down which districts were more populated than the  others.

"Hmm, Ace, I think I have an idea - but just bare with me here."

Ace's  questioning face turned to face me, but I was already off, running back  into the town to find someone as soon as I could find a random schmuck.  I tried to make my face look as naive as possible to the random joe,  and lightly tugged on his sleeve as he passed by me.

"Excuse me sir, do you have a map? I think I'm lost~"

The  stranger just walked by, ignoring my statements. I let out an exhausted  breath for when Ace finally caught up to me. His expression had caught  me off guard, sort of one of curiosity and confusion.

"What was that I just saw?"

"Shut up. People don't help others if they think they're competent. I'll get what we need from the next person, just watch."

I  witnessed an officer from Sunagakure's police force walking by and knew  exactly that he was going to be perfect for what I needed to know. I  turned to Ace and offered him a warm smile with my eyes closed, and I  knew he'd find this suspicious but I had no other choice.

"Sorry Ace, but you look to competent."

"What is that even supposed to mea-"

With  one quick motion I punched him in the gut, causing Ace to get the wind  knocked out of him. He fell to the sandy floor with a thud trying to  gasp for air, and I felt bad, I truly did, but it was a necessary  sacrifice. I ran over to the officer in a panicked state, having set up  the scene.

"Officer, officer! Oh thank god I  was able to find you! My friend, he just fell over and started gasping  for air! I need help quick!"

The officer eyed the  direction of where Ace had been on the ground, grasping his stomach, and  decided to walk over with me. I kept up the facade but was unsure Ace  was going to. As we loomed over the white-haired man, Ace was able to  murmur out:

"You bitch..."

Luckily  the officer was unable to understand him, but only know that he made a  sound. I heard him as plain as day but I decided to ignore his rude  comment. Turning to the officer with my hands clasped together, I said  cheerfully to the man:

"Oh he seems to be good now! Thank you very much!"

"But I didn't do anything. While I'm here is there anything I could do for you guys?"

"Please...get me away from this women..."

I heard croaked from the uninvited to this conversation.

"What did he say?"

"Oh,  he just said thanks for checking up on him. Anyways, do you have a map -  we were trying to find a popular place to go to but since we're simple  travelers we got lost~."

The police officer brought his  hand to his chin before reaching into his pouch and bringing out a map  of Sunagakure. He looked at it for a couple of seconds before showing it to me.

"You're  here right now, if you want a tourist spot then go here to the Hayaru  District, there's a lot of big attractions and sights for people just  passing through. With that said just a couple blocks away is what is  refereed to the Gomi District. It's technically part of the Hayaru  District but it's full of gangs and the rough types. It's a scary place  so I'd advise ignoring that portion at all costs. Anyways, are you sure  your friend is alright?"

"Yeah he's perfectly fine, thanks a lot for all your help officer~!"

I  said cheerfully. As soon as he tipped his hat and walked away I felt  disgusted, how could anyone act that happy and cheerful in normal  living? Shaking out my disgust, I turned to look at Ace who was finally  picking himself up off the ground.

"Well, we at least have an idea for where their base could be, lets go at once."

Finally standing on both of his legs he looked at me with a little anger and frustration.

"You know, if you just asked me to lye on the ground and pretend to be hurt I would have."

"Eh,  I don't know how good of an actor you are and he could have slipped  away before we got set up. It was the best way how to handle it."

I  could tell Ace wasn't pleased with that answer, but after he brushed  himself off he mumbled something under his breath and looked away from  me. 

"Whatever. Since you know where we're heading go lead the way."

I  just nodded with a slight turn of my lips - I don't know if it was  excitement or fear, but being able to finally bring down a portion of  those horrible peoples power, and being so close to doing so, was  thrilling in a sense. I was anxious, and with that in mind my feet moved  across the sandy floors towards the north side of Sunagakure, to find  the Hayaru District.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2015)

"Itadakimasuuu~!"

Yukino tore into her bento.  Uncooked hamburger and various veggies.  No seasonings, no wasabi, no soy sauce.  It was times like these that made Hakaizen remember that his dear friend and companion Yukino-chan was actually a dog.  He chuckled and began working on his own hamburger steak bento, well-done, with rice and stir-fried veggies.  Also, soy sauce and wasabi.  He was a farm boy, but the added income of being a shinobi had given him inner-village tastes every now and again.  He had treated her to lunch, the easiest way to get her to stop attacking him.  Pretty successfully, too, he might add--

"This doesn't mean you are forgiven for your crimes, pervert Hakaizen," she spoke, without even looking up.  Hakaizen bowed and planted his face in the table.  "H... hai, Yukino-chan..."  He looked up at the sound of commotion in the restaurant.  Apparently, a cat had entered the premises, and the women were cooing at it.  However, it ignored them and jumped onto Hakaizen's table.  _Oh, no..._

"Ah, there you are Hakaizen-kun, nyan."  Crap.

"Did that cat just talk?"

"How the Hell?"

"How adorable!"

"IT'S THE DEVIL!"

Hakaizen placed some money on the table, grabbed a complaining Yukino and the cat, and took them both outside.  They walked for a bit, heading to a slightly more empty area before continuing.  "Hello, Neko-san," Hakaizen began.  "You were looking for me?"  The cat nodded.  "Aa, we of the Feline Federation have a job for you, nyan."  Feline Federation?  "I wasn't aware that there were separate hierarchies in the animal kingdom, Neko-san."  "There aren't," Yukino interjected.  "Cat's just think themselves superior."

"Quiet you filthy mutt, nyan!"

"Don't make me pick my teeth with your ribs, fish-breath!"

"Calm down, calm down, you two!  Neko-san, you have a job for me?"

The cat looked darkly at Yukino before turning back towards Hakaizen.  "Yes, we have located one of our Fallen.  His name is Byakko."  Hakaizen tapped his chin.  "Where have I heard that name before?  I know I have..."  The cat smirked, if cats could do that.  "Not surprising, nyan.  Byakko is the War God of the cats, nyan."  Hakaizen paled.  "N-n-n-n-n-nani?!!  Isn't it a little early to be sending me off to fight Gods?!"  Yukino snorted.  "Relax.  Byakko isn't really a God.  He's just an ornery old tiger."  The cat nodded.  "Really, he's kind of the black sheep of the cats, nyan.  He's old as dirt, so up until recently his combat prowess hasn't been a fraction of what it once was.  However, the dark chakra that has turned him into a Fallen has made him dangerous, nyan.  The apes sent a reconnaissance team to check on him, and they barely made it back."

Hakaizen inhaled sharply.  The cat's expression turned grave.  "I'm not saying it won't be dangerous, and a tough fight.  He's no God, but he's far stronger than any normal tiger.  Be on your guard, and please try not to hurt him too badly.  He's got grandkittens, nyan."  The cat hopped up onto a dumpster.  "Do you accept this mission, Hakaizen-kun, nyan?"  Hakaizen got serious and nodded.  "Hai, neko-san."  "Good, nyan.  I look forward to your success, nyan."  It leapt up to the roof, leaving the dog girl and Hakaizen on the streets.  He looked back at Yukino.  "Let's go prepare."


----------



## Bringer (Dec 14, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma *
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

Both Juubun and Yukino made their way to the nearest exit so they could leave the mall. With the drama over, everyone stopped harassing and filming the two of them. Although it had been about five minutes since Yukino apologized, Juubun waited until they were outside to respond to her. “There was no need to apologize.” He said, his voice as monotone as ever. “It wasn’t the altercation that caused the response; I get anxious when I’m around too much people.” The green haired shinobi then frowned; it would seem as if demeanor was always either a blank expression or a frown. “However, that was the first time I panicked like that.” If it wasn’t for his flat way of speaking, one might get the impression that he was embarrassed. 

“I do wonder if hitting that girl was the best course of action.” Juubun bit his bleeding thumb, though this time he bit lighter than when he bit it inside the mall. He didn’t only bite his thumb when he was anxious; he also bit it whenever he was in deep thought. “I did fall on her after all, though it wasn’t intentional. On the other hand she had attempted to assault me even after I had got up.” Juubun was really putting a lot of thought to this; finally he decided what the right thing was. Taking his thumb out of his mouth, he spoke. “On second thought, I would have stricken her too.” 

He then turned his head to look Yukino in the eyes. “I do think it was unwise of you to do what you did, however. Had I done it, I could always return to the Rain Village, you however could have got in trouble. Is it not illegal for a Shinobi to assault a citizen in the Leaf Village?” Although it may not seem like it, Juubun wasn’t actually criticizing the girl; he was actually showing some semblance of concern. The misuse of her technique had been filmed; couldn’t she have gotten into legal trouble?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 14, 2015)

Shou is... Unleashing the Lighting! Part 1 

His sister was driving him back to their house, his body covered in various wounds from his battles. ?You scared me!? She shouted at him from the drivers seat. ?Eh.? Shou shrugged and turned to his side. ?You know you should feel bad about making your big sister worry!? ?Meh.? ?AT LEAST SHOW SOME FORM OF CONCERN!!! I drove all the way out here to pick you up and I had to leave Koji all alone at home! I just hope he remembers what I told him about the microwave...?

At Home- 

?Right... So now now I add the chives.? Koji stood on a step stool as he skillfully diced up some chives and tosses them over top a tantalizing well cooked steak. ?Sheesh I don't know why sis complains about cooking. This is super easy.? 

Back with Shou-

?Wh...what if he falls over while trying to reach the microwave!? Shou grumbled again, ?Can you not be so loud.? ?I have to be loud! I'm a worried older sister! Ever since mom-? ?Ever since mom went to prison, because of me right?? Rei looked a bit down when Shou spoke, ?It... I wasn't going to say that.? Shou shrugged, ?Just get me home.? 

After a few hours of driving the two arrive at home.

?Koji!! We're back!? Rei rushes into the house and swoops up her little brother. ?I'm glad to see you're safe!? ?Yeah... I'm fine sis..? Koji sighed as he was nuzzled half to death. ?I brought Shou back!? She pointed to the door as Shou walked through. ?Gulp...? Koji held his breath as he saw his big brother come through the door. ?H...Hey big bro...? He laughed nervously rubbing the back of his head. ?Sup.? ?You uh... You look good...? Koji smiled nervously. ?Yeah. I feel great.? ?Uh... so... Christmas is... It's in a two months you know...? Koji began to push his fingers together. ?Will... Will you be here this year too?? 

?Yeah, I've got some plans for it.? Shou walked past his little brother and older sister. ?Steak smells good.? Shou waved to his brother as he went up the stairs. ?WHAT!?? Rei looked down at her little brother. ?Uh... I kinda...haha...? Koji rubbed the back of his head. ?I told you not to do anything dangerous!!!? 

In shou's room

?Damn it...? He fell onto his bed, body injured beyond anything he'd felt in a long time. ?I need to heal up... I should go see the medical nins.? He groaned as he turned onto his back, every movement was agony. ?I can't take this... I need to get smarter.? He looked down at his hands. ?Looks likes there's things I can't just brute force...? 

One Trip to the Hospital- 

?We've healed most of your wounds, But I still would recommend taking at least a weeks rest.? The doctor looked over Shou's chart. ?Bullet wounds and arrow wounds... deep lacerations from Kunai... You should be dead son.? ?I have a strong will.? Shou commented, putting his shirt back on as he stood up. ?Yes that's all fine and good, but a strong will wont save you the next time this happens.? The doctor put the chart down and removed his glasses. ?You should be weary of what you chose to fight. You're still a-? ?Don't fucking call me a child.? Shou glared the doctor down. 

?You know, I too am a ninja.? He sighed, ?I know how dangerous a field it can be. You shouldn't go recklessly throwing yourself into-? ?I'm good to go right?? ?Y..yes technically speaking you-? ?Then i'm leaving.? Shou headed out the door of the doctors office, placing his sweater on over his shirt. ?I've got an idea...? His look of determination spread the people walking down the hall like Moses parting the red sea.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 14, 2015)

Jirou- Guarding The Priestess 
​After a few days rest, Jirou stood up out of bed and clench his fist a few times. ?Looks like i'm all good to go.? He cracked his neck, sharply turned his upper body left and right a few times to pop his back and did a few leg stretches. ?Heeey~? Kiyoko burst through the door. ?You're looking good.? Jirou nodded, ?Yeah I'm going to do some training though, I need to get my body back into top fighting shape.? Kiyoko blinked at the thought of Jirou training... Images running through her mind... ?Oh my~ If you insist...? She slowly began to move her robe off her shoulder. ?OI! How is that what you think training is!?? 

He sighed and shook his head. ?No I need to do physical muscle training.. .not... that...? He coughed, rubbing the blood from his nose. ?Fiiine~ How long do you think it'll take..?? ?A week or so.? He grabbed his jacket and tossed it over his shoulder as he headed out the door. ?I've got a couple... Ideas I need to run through.? He smiled at her as he walked out of the room, closing the door behind him. ?Brother... You and that Shou guy... you have a lot in common...? 

Jirou walked down the steps of the hotel, remembering his brother... 

?Heh, Jirou! You're name suits you! You're always second best!? Ichirou smiled as he looked at his brother, holding up his A+ work sheet from the academy. ?Yeah...? Jirou looked down at his B- sheet, his brother was always ahead of him...  ?You really are a genius bro.? Jirou smiled at him, ?Looks like that means I just have to work harder to beat you next time!? ?Hah! Like you could beat me!? Ichirou laughed and smacked his brother on his back. 

A few years later....

?Bro...Ther...? Jirou clenched the open wound on his stomach. ?You're just a gennin.? Ichiro stood over his brother, purple hair blowing in the harsh wind as rain poured down on the two. ?You think you can even compare to me!? I'm a chuunin! But this village! Can't it see my true power!? I should be a Jounin by now!? Ichirou kicked Jirou's stomach and sent him rolling across the ground. ?You're pathetic! Look at you! How do you think you could even compare to me!?? ?Because... I have to...? Jirou slowly stood up, ?You're too weak!? Ichiro's fist flew straight at Jirou... 

Present day- 

?You two... Such strength, amazing determination...? He laughed a little bit. ?Maybe if I had a little more determination, if I had been stronger.? He looked up at the clouds as he left the building. ?If I had known about my own power, would I have been able to stop you?? Jirou walked his way out of the city towards a small forest. ?This should be the right place.? He looked down at his hands... ?I remember during my training... I borrowed some chakra paper from one of the sensai's.? He pulled something from his pocket, a small flat steel square. ?It's time... to put this to use.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Yukino smiled, but it wasn't a goodhearted smile. It was the wry, almost devious, smirk of someone who was very confident in themselves. Yukino was a girl of integrity, but even she wasn't above a little retribution. Or the manipulation of semantics in order to get away with said retribution. "Self-defence is not illegal in Konoha, no. She attacked you first, and I merely helped you defend yourself. The fact that she was knocked out by such a feeble punch is a result of her own personal lack of worth, not my 'misuse' of jutsu."

"Okay, I was just curious as to whether you were in trouble or not," Juubun replied flatly. The monotone and blank stare made him hard to read, but Yukino suspected the concern was sincere.

"Your worry is appreciated, but unnecessary. I wouldn't have acted that way if I thought my actions would have gotten me reprimanded," she said dismissively

"If you say so."

"Still," she said, smile fading, "what are you doing in Konoha, anyway? You're clearly no tourist or businessman, and also too much free time to be on a mission."

How had she only just remembered to ask this? Then again, between getting her shoes vomited on and the 'fight' at the mall, the day's events had done well to distract her.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 14, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma *

Juubun opened his mouth to say something, but no words came out. He had completely forgotten about Furi. Finally the young Fūma spoke. “I came here with my friend, Furi. We were running errands for her father; we came all the way to the Leaf Village to bring him back a bottle of ‘Sage Goose’.  Furi told me to wait outside as she went inside the liquor store, and I wandered off because that part of the Leaf Village was crowded. That’s when I vomited on your shoes.” He took a deep breath. Juubun wasn't used to talking so much.

“She must be looking for me now.” He thought aloud. “So, what more can I do to repay my debt, girl whose name I do not know. I would like to get that out of the way before I look for my friend.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 14, 2015)

*Mission Title:* Please, Stop Byakko!!!
*Area:* Sakanaku Village, Near Konoha
*Rank:* C
*Description:* Neko-san, emissary of the, erm, Feline Federation, has appeared with a job for Hakaizen!  He must travel to Sakanaku Village and pacify the raging tiger elder Byakko!  Conveniently, a mission request has come in to Konoha, asking a shinobi to either subdue or eliminate the tiger attacking Sakanaku Village.  Hakaizen needs to get there and pacify the innocent tiger corrupted by dark chakra, before another shinobi destroys him!!
​
Hakaizen stood at the gates of Konoha with Yukino.  She was in her dog form, and he had a backpack on.  He had a determined frown on his face and his hands were clenched into fists at his sides.  He showed the chuunin working the gate his I.D and mission request and headed down the path leading into the forest, Yukino at his heels.  After a while, the road forked, both sides extending deeper into the forest.  "Hm."  He looked down at Yukino.  "Come on."  She gave a bark and shifted into her human form, shaking out her hair and stretching.  "Y'know, you can always just have me walk out in human form.  I don't think the guards would really care."  Hakaizen shrugged.  "I get called a pervert enough without a half-naked girl following me into my house.  Anyway, come on.  We should hurry."  They both jumped upward and disappearing into the trees.  Yukino's natural athleticism allowed her to follow Hakaizen, and under his tutelage she was getting better at the go-to traversal method for shinobi.

After a few minutes, Hakaizen looked back at her.  "The village isn't far, when we get there we're going to find some of the damaged property and see if you can't pick up a scent on it.  The faster we find Byakko, the faster we can calm him down and get that dark chakra out of him."  She nodded.  "Hey, Hakai-chan...  Have you put any thought into why animals have been getting corrupted by the chakra?  Or where it's been coming from?"  Hakaizen's expression darkened.  "I don't know.  Honestly, it's kind of intimidating, the thought that someone could generate enough chakra to infect animals all over the world.  I can't even begin to imagine how powerful they might be.  Or, more troubling, if it isn't a person, or even a being.  Just... a malicious force.  How would I even fight that?"  He hadn't noticed her move alongside him until she touched his hand.  "With your kindness, Hakai-chan.  I believe in you!"  Hakaizen grinned and nodded.  They traveled a bit more before dropping down to the road.

Hakaizen nodded, rolling up the sleeves of his pullover.  "We're here."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 14, 2015)

*Senji Muramasa V*

_Meeting room..._
A ligneous table of solid oak extended several feet in the shape of a U across the center of a spacious bureaucratic room. A small round stable sat in the middle with the word “moderator” written across it; however, it was empty at that moment. Four Identical chairs made of the same material lined up at the ends and corners, each with an individual occupying their space. 

At the far left stood Masamune, the man sitting ahead of him was one of exceptional youth, nearly boyish in complexion that was accompanied by a gentle smile as his hands rested inside his kimono sleeves. Just a few feet from him, the top left, a near infantile girl who could be nothing more than four foot five. Messy hair of dirty gold and eyes of brown dressed in a yukata of green and red, the symbol of the Land of Iron etched in various patterns across it. In front of her with a confident smirk filled with hidden anxiousness was Mitsuhide. 

The top right introduces Aimi, who stands behind an older gentleman, much older than the other adults that fill this room.  He bears a look of wisdom and clarity on is features, something that can only be gained with age. Opposite them at the bottom right, Senji stands, eyes closed and head slightly bowed as he nods his head in intervels while he listens to he words of the man that sits beside him. He was older than Senji yet bearing a boyish appearance equal to that of the man in the blue kimono. Together these people made up the bureaucracy of the samurai land. The Houses of Date, Akechi, Yagyu and Muramasa. 

The noble clans of Iron. 

The creek of a sliding door catches the entire rooms attention. Hastily a male enters followed by the sound of the slamming door, taking his seat at the middle table. The stares of the most powerful men in this country made him a bit antsy, knowing the reason for their stares being his tardiness. 

“I apologize for my being late, having a last minute patient tends to do such things.” He explained. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hisaichi




“It is an honor that be the moderator for this, so shall we precede to the topic at hand?” Motioning for those at the table to take the floor, the man alongside Senji was the force to speak his piece. 

“First allow me to give you my gratitude for treating my son.” The young doctor nodded in acknowledgement as he continued to speak. “Second, what topic is there? This is just a fishing expedition by our overactive kids against.” He talked coolly while glancing across the room. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sengo Muramasa




“Nothing but hot air.”

“Hot air? I guess it would seem like such to a man who owes everything to that tenebrous sect, eh, Sengo?” Brusque where his words like a man hoarse from rage. To him he knew that Sengo’s defense was inevitable as many never ever do bite the hand that feeds them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jubei Yagyu




“Jubei-sama, always confrontational with me, so much so that I’m beginning to suspect you may hate me.” He spoke courteous and polite, yet sideway glances were exchanged between them both, a lingering animosity that was kept hidden for civility. 

“Your hand-me-down prestige bestowed upon you by being of relation to the Date’s, but having that cancer that infects our home endorse you so openly leads me to look at you with a tinge of disgust. I question that any real samurai would be behave as such.” He curtly implied. 

“I would find hand-me-ups to be more a more appropriate terminology Jubei-sama, having said that.” Shadowed by his downcast eyes was the emerging vexation from the man who insulted not just he, but his honor as a whole. “Even you are only ever allowed one time to insult my honor.” He warned.

“The threat of a spoiled child has no room at the adults table.” 

“Can we please calm down? We aren’t supposed to be fighting each other.” Akechi yelled from across the table. The little girl coward behind him as he rested his hand on her shoulder to reassure her. “You’re scaring Romi you two.” 

“Who are you to speak to us without honorifics?” Jubei suddenly snapped. “A child has no right to be here, how is it you still retain your status astounds me with Kiku’s betrayal, then again” He looked back toward Sengo.

“It seems desperation leads to force of hand.” He scoffed.   
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
"Alcohol," she said the word with a faint trace of distaste. One of the three shinobi vices, along with money and women. In spite of herself, Yukino found her mind quickly forming snap judgments on this Furi person's father. What kind of man sent people on cross-country errands just to fetch a bottle of liquor?

Suddenly realising that she had stood almost completely silent for the past two minutes, Yukino responded: "My name is Yukino Nara, for reference's sake. Really, you should have asked this far sooner. As far as your debts go, feel free to consider them paid off. I am, if nothing else, benevolent, even if you _did_ do a rather poor job of carrying my bags." Her eyes fell down to the now crumpled bags held in her hands. Nothing too damaging, but some of the tops in there were sure to be dirty after they'd been spilled all over the mall floor...

"So, does that mean I can leave now?" 

"Yes, however," she paused, "do you even know where to find your friend?"

It was beginning to grow dark now. The sun hadn't fully set, but the bright blue sky had been replaced with the orange and purple haze of dusk. If the boy went off to try and find her now, while it was growing dark, he would sure to get lost again. And Yukino, though eager to discard the awkward Amegakure shinobi, wouldn't be able to set him loose with that weighing down on her conscience.

Because Yukino Nara, if nothing else, was a girl of benevolence and scruples.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 15, 2015)

*Senji Muramasa VI*

“At one point I believed replacing you all with the Kazama family was would have been a step in the right direction, unfortunately it seems they to fell the way of the Date’s branch family. Poisoned by a cult.”

“Dad.” In her disbelief Aimi hollered but Akechi interjected before she could make a complaint. 

“Don’t speak ill of my family. You don’t know anything.” 

“I know that she left you, your sister, the entire family. I would call that desertion wouldn’t you? Enough to revoke your status as a governing family.”

*“SHUT UP.”*

“Jubei-sama, Akechi-sama, please calm down, you all didn’t convene to fight against each other.” Hisaichi attempted to calm the situation. Things like this became a common occurrence whenever they met to discuss an issue, which is why the doctor had been asked to sit in and act as an arbitrator between them. In early times, he had heard, it was nothing more than a squabble here or there. Now because of the myriad issues that plagued the country the loss of their general the relations between them have begun to degrade.

“I agree with the good doctor. We came here to talk about our children’s concerns, which should be our concerns and not antagonizing each other.” Silent during all their exchange, he finally spoke with a clear subdued tongue. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Terumune Date 




“Let cooler heads prevail as we get to this root of this discussion. You all are the governing bodies of this land, if you all fail to coexist then dissension will soon follow.” The combined statements of both Terumune and Hisaichi placated them all, at last for a time, as Hisaichi placed everyone back on track. 

“Akechi-sama Aimi and Masamune-san, you all asked us here because of the Churches? It seems you all feel, for lack of a better word, a presentiment of this Holy Knight training that Senji-san undergoes? I assume this also has to do with how badly injured his arm was?” Hisaichi inquired.

“Yeah it does. When we pressed Senji on how exactly he sustained his injuries from what was supposed to be ‘simple ceremony’ he revealed something we thought should be brought to everyone’s attention.” Akechi explained before turning Senji. “Would you mind repeating what you told us then?” 

“As you wish.” He nodded. “During a display of my power against a member of the church, through the usage of a joke that may or may not have been ill timed, he came at me with the intent to kill, slaying several others in the process. I parried his blade to stay alive, but at the cost of my arm being incapacitated. The priest complimented me on being able to fend off his weapon.”

“He killed several others?” Jubei growled. 

“Indeed. He was faster than any of them could react, thus they became casualties in the attacked aimed at me.” 

“That is concerning, nothing was mentioned about possible casualties during this training of theirs.” The Date head murmured to himself. “Muramasa, Akechi and I were talking and we believe this should allow us some maneuverability to push back against them.  If we inform everyone about this, then I’m sure those who support us and the undecided we back us.” Aimi chimed in. The room grew silent briefly, at that moment Jubei looked to his daughter with hidden pride at her quick thinking. Terumune mused on the idea himself, nevertheless there was one person who wasn’t to convinced. 

“While some will deem this as defending the Church-.” 

“It is defending that doubtful sect. Our people should hear about this.” 

“More to the point Jubei-sama, we evidence do we have that this was done out of malicious? Or unconcern for the lives of the other recruits?” Sengo began to explain. “This could simply have been an accident during a test of skill.” As if on cue the table rattled causing Aimi to jump. Gathering all the attention onto himself, the Yagyu leader had a twisted expression of disgust etched into his features. The eyepatch wore began to emit a blood red haze.

​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 15, 2015)

*Senji Muramasa VII*

?Your countless excuses grow more tiresome by the day and more pathetic by the hour. Those of our own flesh and blood, by your own son?s words, were killed for simply being in the way of him wanting to kill your son.? Jubei bellowed. 

?Please, calm down Jubei-sama. There isn?t any need to-.? The table shook again cutting Hisaichi off. ?Don?t you dare tell me there isn?t a reason. Listening to him sit here and defend this is sickening. Is there no shame in your words?? He spouted at Sengo. 

Brushing his pink bangs behind his ear, he folded his arms and took a simple breath before he began to speak. 

?My words bear no shame, only logic Jubei-sama. Don?t mistake this as me protecting them, as you are so quick to claim, this is me thinking about the bigger picture. If we act hastily, it will ruin us.? 

?I must agree with Sengo on this issue Jubei.? Terumune spoke up after a long silence. Having been lost in thought about the entire ordeal. ?Young Aimi?s plan is sound nevertheless there is a fatal flaw in it that you haven?t seem to grasp.? Placing his arms onto the table, hands folded, he peered above the top of his palms. 

?The people.? He uttered. Letting the words bask in the atmosphere. ?Our Supreme General is dead, they mourn this loss, and whether we like it or not the Church has become a refuge for many. They offer a salvation that we cannot possible give them at this time, no matter how hard we try or wish to, which is piece of mind.? He sighed before leaning back into his seat. ?And since this is Senji, we all can agree there is some form of truth to his words, yet If we try and attack them haphazardly it would only alienate those who see value in their presence and further empower them.? 

???.You are right.? Jubei reluctantly agreed. ?It would be best, Senji, that tell no one else of this for the time being. Understood?? 

?Quite.? 

A cloud of disappointment hovered above the room as they all mulled over their options. Brazenly attacking the Church would be suicidal politically and would cause more harm than good if they weren?t able to prove anything. But what exactly could they do?

?I have a suggestion, if you all would allow it.? Hisaichi spoke up.

Each one of them looked to one another before giving the doctor to go ahead to continue. 

?But before I suggest this, you must be made aware that you are the lynch pin to this entire plan.? His eyes fell onto the only person who could make this plan work. In him they would entrust everything. 

?Senji.?

?How may I help you?? 

?If we go through with this plan everything will depend on you, I can?t stress enough. At the same time however, you are under no obligation to say yes to what I?m about to say but once you do say yes there will be no turning back.? 

?Do I not get to hear the plan before making my decision?? He wondered. 

?No. There are no other options for us to choose if you decline as such the only thing I can accept is a yes or no, here and now.? In response Senji began to look around the room, from the Masamune to Terumune, Aimi to Jubei, and finally his own father. 

?Would it be more beneficial if I were to say yes??

?It would.?

?Then I.? A sly smile appeared on Hisaichi?s lips while one of his eyes began to darken black and the golden amber was flushed in a crimson red as he looked at Senji. Pink sparkles adorned his visage alongside his dentist approved smile and a thumbs up toward the silver haired doctor. 

?Muramasa Senji, accept ~♥~.?

*END​*​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 15, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku VIII*

"A self-respecting kunoichi like me, afraid of g-ghosts?"

No way, there was no way she could ever admit it like this. Yuuko was already putting up such a bad performance Haru would probably kill her the moment she got home, if he also heard she was letting her fear of the supernatural hinder the mission there's no telling what the Jounin would do to her. Not to mention she was probably being a nuisance to Kentarou too! What kind of best friend was she if she couldn't even give him decent support?

Swallowing down her fears and insecurities, Yuuko let go of his arm and stepped forward to lead the way into a cemetery. She could already hear whispers hidden beneath the wind and suppressing the urge to rub herself off whatever was crawling up her skin was probably the hardest ordeal the young girl had ever been through her entire life. The gate was, (not) thankfully, unlocked and she tried not to show how scared she actually was while pushing it open, the high pitched sound caused by old metal hinges sending shivers down her back.

However, she couldn't hold back the sigh of relief that passed her lips when she stepped into the sacred grounds and no creepy ladies in white dresses came crawling at her at the speed of light. In fact, the more she looked around the more relaxed she was. 

"I don't care if we're in a hurry," Yuuko told the boy before he could have a chance to walk deeper inside the labyrinth of graves. "Take a moment to apologize for invading something so private."

Closing her eyes in a moment of silence herself, she gave it a few seconds before drawing in a shaky breath and finally letting her eyes search. Luckily, this wasn't some game where they pushed a grave stone and a secret entrance would reveal itself, their best bet would be the gravedigger's small cottage, yet the building was pretty much on the other side of the cemetery. Yuuko had the dreadful feeling someone had placed a dark spell of bad luck on her.

After motioning for her friend to follow her, Yuuko carefully walked the small dirt path under heavy silence. She dared not speak least she wake the sleeping spirits. Instead she let her eyes wander left and right, unconsciously counting the stones in her mind. Thankfully, it wasn't long before the teenagers reached their destination. 

Yuuko knocked on the door twice but nobody answered. The building was run down and old, one of the windows on the front was actually broken. No one probably lived here anymore. Turning the knob, she was surprised at how it turned easily. The inside of the cottage reeked of alcohol enough that the kunoichi had to cover her nose and mouth with her hand. 

"Careful with the glass," she quietly warned Kentarou, motioning at the broken bottles on the ground. Some of the walls had tasteless graffiti sprayed on them and most of the humble furniture was broken. Frowning at the idea that someone had found it okay to trash a place like this, Yuuko turned to head back outside and inspect the area around the house.

The grass had grown tall and untamed though it was mostly consistent of weed. Trying not to think about the possibility of a purple-ish pale hand hiding underneath the plants, waiting to grab her ankle and drag her to hell as soon as she stepped on it, Yuuko bravely ventured into it to walk around the cottage. Her actions rewarded when she found two metal doors, held closed with a chain and a metal lock on the back, either an attic at the entrance to what they were looking for: a way underground.

The lock and chains were untouched but both doors looked heavily dented. Honestly, Yuuko had half a mind to just tell Kentarou it was best to go back and find a way through the church, past Kazama. Instead, she thought of Hisako bravely fighting him and shook her head. With shaky hands, the young girl grabbed a lock pick from her back pouch and crouched near the metal doors to work on the lock.

It wasn't long before the thing fell to the ground and she could untangle the chains and open the doors. She could see nothing but a few steps of stairs leading down to heaven knows where. Exchanging the lock pick for a flashlight, she pointed the beam down but it didn't do much better. "I'm not sure if we should both go down at the same time, it could be a trap," she told Kentarou, looking up at him from her crouching position.

Thinking about it, he had mentioned skateboarding was a skill he had picked up when he was younger, at an orphanage. Had he always lived in one? Was that why he was now a teacher at one? Yuuko was about to ask him directly, getting up from the place she had been crouching at before she accidentally fell in, when she felt something pull at her sweater.

The ear piercing scream that she let out could probably be heard for miles.

Her heart beating painfully, Yuuko looked behind her to see the cloth had been caught in a branch sticking out of a bush.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 15, 2015)

The duo entered the small, friendly village   Hakaizen was all smiles at this place.  A village of farmers, fishermen, people just like the ones he grew up with.  Away from the trials and tribulations of modern society, where man and woman lived with nature.  He inhaled as deep as his lungs would allow and let out a long, trailing breath.  Even the air tasted better.  A girl about his age timidly stepped over to him.  "A-are you the ninja?"  He beamed at her and tapped the metal plate of the hitai-ate wrapped diagonally around his torso.  "Yep, that's me!  You guys are having tiger issues?"  The girl's eyes began to water, and the ocean of emotion finally crashed as she tackled into him, balling her eyes out.  "Please!  That tiger isn't a bad kitty!  He used to let me feed and pet him!"  She pulled her face out of his chest to look up at him.  "P-please, he didn't mean to hurt those people!"

"Kona!"

Hakaizen looked up to see an old woman approaching them.  "Leave him be so he can do his job!"  The girl, Kona, stepped away, embarrassed and the woman held out her hand.  "Hello, I'm Shoshana, but you can call me Obaa-chan.  Everyone does."  Hakaizen bowed and shook her hand.  "Ah, pleasure to make your acquaintance, Obaa-chan.  I'm Matou Hakaizen, the shinobi from Konoha.  This is my partner, Yukino."  He motioned to Yukino who bowed.  "Nice to meet ya!"  The woman gave a little laugh and smiled.  "Sorry about my granddaughter.  She's an animal lover."  Hakaizen smiled at Kona, causing her to blush and look away.  "Nothing wrong with that, Kona-san.  I love animals, too!  I promise to stop Bya- er, the tiger without harming him."  Kona smiled shyly at that and nodded.  "Arigato, Matou-sama!"  Hakaizen chuckled and scratched the back of his head.  "Please, call me Hakaizen!"  She nodded, smile growing.

Hakaizen turned to the woman.  "So what can you tell me about the attacks?"  "They aren't very frequent, he's only attacked twice.  The thing is, though, he was docile just a week ago.  He wrecks some homes and hurts people, but fortunately, there hasn't been anything serious yet."  She turned and pointed to a path that lead out of the village, so heavily forested the sun didn't reach the ground.  It was dark as night there.  "He always comes from there."  Hakaizen glared down the path before looking back at Yukino.  "Familiarize yourself with the scent.  We're heading out."  The two walked to the path, wary of any sounds from within.  Yukino sniffed the air a bit, before looking over at Hakaizen.  "This is definitely big cat.  Ready?"  He nodded, and the two took off in a sprint down the path, quickly being engulfed in the darkness.  Hakaizen held onto Yukino's tail as they raced, allowing her to lead.

She took a few turns, before they both stopped.  It was not too dark to see, but their vision was definitely impaired.  They stopped and held their breath when they both heard it.  The sound of growling.  Hakaizen's fists clenched tightly.  This was it.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

Killing Jintaku- Shou's replacement, The Elder Brother Hirako! 

?Sigh... why did I take up this mission for him.? Hirako rubbed the back of his head. ?There's so much more I could be doing with my damn life... But i'm cleaning up after that Psycho's mess.? He never cared much for his younger brother, he was always crazy... raised that way was his sisters excuse, pinning it on their parents and the way the clan treats the children. ?You can't keep blaming everyone else Rei.? Hirako looked up to the darkening sky. ?Some people are born broken and can never be repaired. A gear that never fully clicked.? 

He looked back down at the road, he was coming up on the church quite rapidly. ?Alright, looks like this is the place I was looking for.? He could hear fighting coming from inside the church, that was probably the place best to avoid. ?Jintaku always liked his hidden passages... He probably has one near the back in the graveyard, better go there first.? The red haired chuunin made his way to the graveyard and headed in. ?Man this place is like a wet dream for Shou. Death everywhere.? 

As he walked the path his brother walked daily, he heard something, a ear shattering scream. ?I... I Think I found them.? He rubbed the back of his head as a bead of sweat fell down it. With movement faster than the eye could track he dashed to the location of the sound, though he thought he would find Jintaku, he merely found a teen girl and boy... ?Oh...? He blinked a bit as he came upon them. ?You know, this place is quite dangerous, children should keep away.? Hirako grabbed both of their shoulders. ?Please... Don't scream...? He covered the young girls mouth quickly. ?My name is Hirako Mashima.? 

The man standing before them was in his early twenties, but he wore his mist headband proudly, and looked to be an older version of Shou. ?I'm here to bring back a very dangerous criminal. I would ask that the two of you be careful, you don't want to get tangled up with this sort of business!? He stepped past the two teens. ?Oh... and also, if you're going to do this or that, you should pick a more romantic place.?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

The Call him... Steel Fist.

Jirou clenched his fist tightly, ?Haaaaah!!!? He focused his chakra into his fist, he thought of steel, steel wrapping around his fist. He thought of his skin turning to iron, his chakra becoming steel! He focused on that feeling, the feeling he learned long ago. ?Hnnnngh!? He kept that feeling, he focused on it! Skin of steel! Chakra like Iron! He had to keep pushing himself to create it! To create a new technique capable of stopping the sword of that bastard... capable of stopping his brothers attacks! Jirou continued to push himself as hard as he could but the skin just wouldn't shift. ?Fuuu....? He dropped down to a sitting position, hands on the ground and knees sticking up. 

?It's really hard creating a jutsu from scratch.? He chuckled to himself, wiping the sweat from his forehead. ?But no pain no gain right?? He rolled onto his back and pushed off the ground with his hands, arching his body through the air and landing on his feet. ?Wellp, no time to rest! Keep pushing forward until you achieve your goals! That's the only thing you can do!? He pressed his hands together, ?If there is a god up there somewhere in the heavens... I beg you... Give me the power to defeat them.? He clenched his teeth as he spoke. ?To defeat the evils of this world. The power to change the hearts of men... The power to bring my brother back!!!? he focused on the chakra again...

He pushed his body and his mind to it's limits. ?Haaaaaah!!!!!? He kept pushing harder and harder, he could feel it, the change forming in his chakra, he could see his hands turning slowly. A coat of metal began to creep from his elbows and followed up his arms as it overtook his hands. He accomplished it! He did it!!! ?That's... That's one step!? He laughed to himself,  dropping to the ground and breathing heavily. He'd been doing this for hours now, working as hard he he possibly could. ?But i'm nowhere near done... I still can't do it at will... I have to keep practicing until this justsu become second nature to me!?

He stood back up and began to throw some handsigns down. He didn't know which ones to use, which ones went with steel? He knew some of the earth signs and some of the fire signs... He began to string together various handsigns to better help him focus his jutsu. Snake, Boar, Dragon... No they didn't help him out enough he needed something better. He rushed through combinations but nothing seemed to help him, he spent hours throwing his hands into different positions to try for the best result, Nothing! Nothing! But then... Tiger...Monkey... Rat... That was it! The signs that best focused it! He completed the jutsu... His flesh turned to steel and he clenched his new found metal fist tightly. "This is... this is it!" He smirked, "Now i've got the hang of it.. I can work on my other ideas!" 


Shou Is... Unleashing The Lightning! Part 2


?Tch...? Shou stepped into the villages training grounds. ?I never thought i'd actually use my nature.? He sighed and began to focus his chakra. ?I don't know how i'm going to do this... But I need to make a second me..!? Shou focuses harder than he ever has before, pushing himself and his body to the absolute limit. He focuses on splitting his chakra from his body, trying to form a second him. He can feel the pull of the other him, he can feel it wanting to be created. He feels the lightning surging through his body seeking a means to become a living being. ?Hooooaaaahhh!!!? He forces the lightning inside him to obey his command but to no avail, the jutsu merely fizzles out of existence and Shou was left huffing for air. ?Damn it!? He turned and punched a tree hard as he could, shattering the wooden structure and sending it crashing to the ground. 

There has to be a better way! He thought to himself, a way he could overcome the barrier to become stronger and defeat everyone in his path! ?GUAAAH!!!!? He let a scream out into the air as he focused his chakra again, More this time! He would force more chakra into it! He would push harder! Everything! All of his desires he would push into making this technique! His desire to kill that fucker that stabbed his hand! His desire to become stronger! His desire to punch in the face of that suit wearing fucker that shot him! ?HRUUUAAAAAH!!!!? Shou shouted louder as chakra surrounded his body. Lightning cracked and crackled as it began to erupt from his beaten form. 

He was no genius! He was nothing special! He was just a man that trained as hard as he could! That worked his ass off to become the strongest! He wasn't going to let anyone take that away from him! He wasn't going to let his hard work go to waste! He focused his chakra into the rat symbol and forced the chakra out of his body. With a puff of smoke and a crackle of lightning a second him emerged from thin air. ?Huff... Huff...? Shou dropped to his knees and smirked as he saw the second him. ?Hehehe... Lookin good buddy.? He slowly stood back up and walked over the other him. "Not too shabby at all i'd say." He nodded slowly and slapped himself on the back. "Ah... Crap..." Zzzzt! His hand went directly into the electric clone, giving himself a slight shock. "Ugh... Remember not to do that again...."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 15, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Pleasant Surprise"_


While seeing Yuuko overreact was somewhat cute, Kentarou couldn't help but feel somewhat awkward upon seeing her act so afraid. _"It sure is windy tonight,"_ he commented solely on the phenomenon that may have seemed supernatural, but looked normal to that normal boy. Walking casually as he watched his friend fidget around, Kentarou spoke, _"Look, there are a lot of weird and freaky things that come out of the world of you Shinobi, but I don't thi-"_. He tried to finish, but then a hand came out of the darkness and grabbed both their shoulders.

_'N-No way, ghosts are real!?' _his nearly jumped in shocked at the sudden sensation. He was thankful he did not say that aloud in front of Yuuko, in fear of seeming lame. What caught his sights within the dark interior was red hair and a familiar face. Shou had come to mind. Upon instinct, the boy had almost pulled out his pistol and fired it at close range. It wasn't until Kentarou had noticed a less savage aura that he realized this person was not Shou Mashima.

His tense muscles laxed and the boy released a sigh of relief that he had noticed Yuuko had also done. _"Get those thoughts out of your head, you random pervert! You aren't the only looking to catch this Jintaku guy. We're here for the same reason," _Kentarou said while watching the tone of his voice. _ "But that doesn't mean we can just trust you,you're a Mashima too right? What makes you think you can convince us that you aren't just tricking us in order for you to get close and kill him like that Shou bastard?"_ he was of course suspicious, afterall, Kentarou was not the type to believe something convenient or lucky can just drop on his lap.

Despite how sad that sounded, it was certainly reasonable for the boy to be suspicious. As he did not hesitate to pull out his pistol and hold it out to showcase how serious he was. _"No offense,"_ Kentarou added on while looking carefully at the stranger before them. Of course he had hoped he wouldn't have to shoot as that would more than likely alert the target of their location. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

Shou is a music star! Part 4


?Next up on stage we have... Devil!? Shou coughed from backstage, the announcer turned to him. ?D.E.V.I.L.? He calmly spoke, giving him the look of a man prepared to rip his throat out. The announcer gulped, ?Uh sorry, The full name of the band is, Destroying Every Vile Incarnation of Love!? He laughed nervously as he walked off stage and Shou's band took over. ?Thank you.? He nodded to him as the two passed each other. ?Hello Kirigakure!? Shou threw his hands into the air. ?We're D.E.V.I.L!? He grabbed the microphone in his right hand. ?I hope you're fucking ready.? Shou and his band began to play their first song. 

The lyrics tore through the crowd, the heavy guitar and bass vibrating into the depths of their souls.... kind of. There were mixed reviews among the crowd as it could easily be seen, some were heavily into it, chanting the bands name and singing the chorus after getting the basic idea. Others looked at each other, confused as to what they were listening to. ?Thank you!? Shou shouted to those cheering, he flashed his shark-like teeth as he stepped of the stage. ?HAHAHA!! Did you hear that!? They loved our songs!? He smacked some of the band members on their backs. ?Well... I mean... some did.? Shou looked him deep in the eyes. ?Shut the fuck up Kosuke.? 

?Hey! You guys weren't half bad!? A man in a nice suit came walking up to the four men, ?Names Chikabe, I'm looking for hip new talent.? He handed a card to Shou. ?You seem like new talent to me! Plus you're looks aren't half bad! I can market that!? He rubbed his chin, ?Gonna have to fix the teeth though, people don't like that.? Shou rubbed his chin. ?Will this get me laid?? ?You bet your ass it will!? He shrugged, ?Alright, Sure why the fuck not. I can always get it re-done.? ?Great. Great.? Chikabe took the four boys out of the bar they were preforming at. ?Wellp! Let's get this Show on the rode huh!?? "Heh..."

A few weeks later-

"Ah man! We got our second gig! We got a producer! We got a manager! This shit is going great!" Shou looked into a mirror and checked out his teeth. "Weird seeing them normal again." He thought to himself, he had changed them to rid himself of the resemblance to his father... "Wellp. Time to hit up the stage boys." Shou turned around, "You think we'll actually make it?" Kosuke questioned. "Jesus Kosuke, no one else ever fucking talks or complains." "We're too scared...."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

Jirou- Taking a break and making some jutsu

Jirou stood in the field and looked down at his hands. ?I've got the hang of this jutsu but there is still more I need to do. I need something to block larger scale attacks.? He rubbed his chin and looked around. ?I could create a wall.? He nodded, ?Alright well, that could work!? He nodded to himself and began to practice the idea. Focusing chakra into the ground, transforming it into steel, then expanding the steel into a barrier. This was the process he would have to work through in order to create his next technique. ?It shouldn't be too hard, I think...? He rubbed the back of his head and began work on it. Focusing hard on the chakra first. 

Jirou tried to send the chakra through his feet into the ground and then shoot it upward. He could feel the energies flow through himself and he used that feeling. Over and over he focused on how the chakra flowed through his body, trying to match that flow and force it into the ground. It was something he wasn't exactly used to doing. It felt awkward like he was trying to go against his natural instinct to keep his chakra inside himself. He was a fighter after all, ninjutsu wasn't his strongest talent. 
But he pushed himself forward for hours... He could feel it working, the jutsu was starting to become its own.. but, he could also feel a growing pain in his stomach. ?Maybe just a short break...? 

He stopped and ate like it was his last day on earth and then headed back to training. He barely slept, he didn't have time for it, he needed to complete these jutsu as quick as he could. He already knew how to transform his chakra into to steel! So stage two would come a lot quicker for him, but now came the expanding... He had to try to make the steel flow steadily upward. He worked as hard as he could, but steel is stubborn, its tough, it does what it wants. ?I have to think of it like im the steel.? Jirou though to himself, he had to make the steel an extension of himself. 

He was in charge of his chakra! He focused harder the wall began to form... He was there! He could do it! He just needed to keep at it! Hours and hours! He would practice for as long as he could, though it would take him a few days to get this one down, he managed to succeed in creating a second technique! ?Hah... Hah... Hah... I need to rest a day.? He laughed as he dropped to the ground, swear pouring off his body.


----------



## Hero (Dec 15, 2015)

Fuyuka Hatekeda
Pillar Island
Part 5












_
The cherry blossom represents the  fragility & 
the beauty of life.  It's a reminder that life is 
almost  overwhelmingly beautiful but that  it
 is also tragically short_
____________________

The crowds that queued for snacks and knick-knacks, the constant stream  of passengers recorded by the closed-circuit TVs, were wondrous proof of  the sheer variety of the human specimens. However, over the crowds of Pillar Island residents, there seemed to float a vague distress, an atmosphere of  pervasive melancholy, as if the mere gathering of people for the festival created an  aura of terror and pity. Well it was true in fact. Terror because this was the most frightening time of the year and pity because the princess....well Fuyuka had to bear the burden of carrying everyone's lives in her hands.

In the middle of it all stood Fuyuka, completely adorned in the ritual's garments. Luckily for her, the costume she had to wear completely sheltered her identity from the rest of the world. 













From the tall erected wooden towers came the ominous dim ring of a brass gong. The ritual had begun. Fuyuka planted her feet heavily at that moment on the wood stage, the melancholy, low-pitch moan of horns washed over the land. Working the space on the stage just as the old woman taught her, Fuyuka perfectly matched each step of the dance. As the instrument's tempo grew more rapid, Fuyuka picked up the pace while a cascade of more instruments worked their way into the dreadful symphony. After another few seconds different drums came  in, slow at first, but racing along to match the others' pace. When  their combined efforts seemed unable to get any heavier, cymbals jumped  into the mix.

As the sound got nice and heavy, Fuyuka began to  rock back-and-forth onstage, letting her body become loose and fluid like water as she nailed every step. In front of her, hundreds of citizens  began to seizure at the mouth and gyrate to ceremonial music. She made sure to match the beat of the music in time with her emotions and movements for every given moment, enjoying the connection that was being made. The audience's  violent thrash-dance continued as they became further and further lost in the song.

Fuyuka smiled to herself. She was an amazing dancer – the one who could make her feet prancing and pounding on the stage sound like water  dropping into a bucket or like the footfalls of a giant or like rain  scattering on a roof – she was a sight to watch. She was the one who could  make you forget yourself. This is what she lived for. As exceptionally well balanced dancer, Fuyuka knew that the drums fully supported the routine. Their rhythm  keeps things within the pulse and contributes to the overall energy of  each performance. It's the reason why she was able to mimic the dance perfectly despite only finished learning it 30 minutes ago. Everything was going perfectly until Fuyuka felt a pain like no other.

If Fuyuka's face was visible to the public, her expression would look like that of someone who had their heart torn out.  This pain was like water, the type that finds a way to push through any seal. There was no way to stop it. It was unbearable and it took all of Fuyuka's strength to not falter in her performance. However the pain only got worse as pieces of flesh on her face began to peel off. She was burning.

"W-w-what is this?" Fuyuka pondered barely managing to finish her thought. Suddenly the fresh scent of maggots and rotting flesh that had been drying in the  desert sun lingered around her. She breath was shallow and rapid as her eyes met with the being in front of her. 



The tip of  his tongue brushed her mouth, and parted her lips slightly. She tilted  her head back to escape, but the strength of its arm found her and cradled  her, forcing its tongue into her mouth and down her throat. The creature's hand fondled her breast as the other started to work its way down her shoulder to explore below. It removed its tongue from her throat and delivered heavy, searing kisses that branded her cheek and trailed  along her jaw before dipping lower. She sighed, the roughness of his  unshaven cheek teasing the delicate skin of her throat. A sense  of restlessness and panic was stirred in her that she did not know how to resolve. 

"This doesn't have to continue...." a seducing voice hissed, "you could just give everything over to me...."

She looked up at it with empty, dark eyes, and she was struck by  the sheer ugliness and malice it presented. Instinct had her  wanting to stop the ritual and take to her father's arms in comfort.  Then her ribs shattered with pain and she remembered what exactly she was doing and what this apparition before her was. It was Sato Gongu and any weakness she had before disappeared. The crazy old lady was right after all and everyone else on this island at that. Normally Fuyuka would be torn up about being proven wrong, but her current situation didn't give her much room to ruminate.

"No, you...give yourself to me!" Fuyuka spat angrily. Fuyuka had made up her mind to finish the ritual. Her career as a crisis manager depended on it. Sato Gongu's hands rested on her lower back, their imprints like wicked flames  that went through the thin fabric of her dress and onto the girl's skin.There wasn't that much time left in the dance, but Fuyuka was going to keep this beast tamed, with her body as a conduit. Round and round in circles she spun as the music reached its big climax. She was almost there. The pain that was already unbearable before rose to even greater heights and Fuyuka almost faltered in her steps. Tears were starting to well in her eyes as sloughs of flesh began to slide off her back, arms, and legs.

"End your suffering and be consumed. Return to the earth." Sato Gongu hissed. Fuyuka remained strong in spirit. It was mere seconds now she just had to hold on. The band had hit its last note and the last wail of the horn was being played as Fuyuka crumpled to the ground. All around her there were screams, but there were indistinguishable from screams of joy or those of fear. The girl didn't think there could be anything worse than the pain she experienced, but the feeling of numbness rudely reminded her that feeling absolutely nothing was the worst of all. Was she even alive or did she die long before the ceremony ended? The screams around her continued as Fuyuka's blurry vision faded to blackness.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 15, 2015)

Hakaizen dived and tackled Yukino out of the way when the enormous tiger aimed a swipe at the two of them.  They rolled to their feet in time to see Byakko disappear back into the darkness.  Hakaizen's eyes were darting around rapidly, his stance tense.  The orbs widened suddenly and he shoved Yukino hard.  "Move!"  He jumped in time to avoid the gaping maw of the tiger, grabbing onto its fur as it took off sprinting down the path.  He held on to it, not willing to let go as it thundered through the forest.  Hakaizen noticed a light ahead of them.  _The village!_  Byakko burst from the forest and into the village, causing the villagers to begin panicking.  He jumped from th ebeast's back and stood in front of it.  _I need to keep it from destroying anything or harming anyone._  He rose his fists, issuing the beast a challenge.  Byakko let out a mighty roar and charged him.  Hakaizen darted to the side and threw a rock at the side of the beast's head, drawing it to his new location.  "Come on!  Over here!"  Hakaizen turned and sprinted away, running toward the entrance of the village.  

Byakko gave chase, not noticing Yukino had emerged from the forest behind him.  She brought up the rear, following the tiger quietly.  Once they were a good distance away from the village, hakaizen took a sharp left into the forest, taking up to the treetops.  Byakko powered through trees like they were twigs, hot on Hakaizen's heels.  Eventually, he leapt from the branches and landed in an easy crouch in the middle of a clearing.  He turned to face the monster tiger.  "Come on, then!  Let's do this, Byakko!"  The beast roared its acceptance of the challenge and charged the young man once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

Jirou- Still making Jutsus.... 


Jirou had taken a day off to let himself rest but sadly there wasn't as much time to do this as he would have liked. ?I have one more idea I need to run through.? He thought to himself as he munched on a doughnut. ?Sheesh, he's been at this for days..? Kiyoko stood behind the wall of a building as she watched the young gennin head into the outskirts of the town. He made it there with time to finish the rest of his bag and began to work on his next stage of training. ?I need something that's a ranged attack.? He pondered the idea for a while, ?A ball!? 

Like when he used to play with his father, something like a baseball size should do it! He began work on molding the chakra, the first step had become the easiest, turning his chakra into the element was so simple now he barely had to think. He'd been doing it for so many hours it was second nature. Now he just needed to focus it into the ball shape. This too was becoming easier as time was going on. He'd done it! Something so simple, creating it wasn't very difficult but... BAM! The attack missed its target by a mile. ?Ah...? He sighed a bit, while it was easy to create the object itself, firing it off and aiming were an entirely different matter. 

He would spend a few more days firing the ball at tree's he'd marked. Each time aiming to try and hit the dead center of his target, but it was becoming increasingly clear that he was not very good at it. He would miss by a mile or barely manage to hit the tree itself... hitting a bulls-eye was clearly something that was still far off for him! But he couldn't let it bother him. ?Man... I really am not good at this... Heh.? He rubbed the back of his head... 

?If it was bro.. He'd easily hit the bulls-eye every time without even thinking.? Jirou looked down at his hands. ?But... Hard work can make it.? He nodded to himself and continued to fire the projectiles at the trees. Hours and hours each day he spent firing the balls until he could hit the tree. Then hours and hours more firing the balls until he could hit the target. More and more he pushed forward until the end of the week finally came. ?Huff... huff... huff...? Jirou wiped the sweat from his brow. ?I did it.? He chuckled a bit, falling to the ground. Revealing tens of trees with steel balls embedded in them.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2015)

Shou Mashima! Is a rock star!! Part 5?
​
Shou headed onto stage with the rest of his band, they were all prepared for their second gig, but this time... it was going to be a bit different. They had the backing of a manager now, he'd somehow gotten them a slot in a nice club. Nothing too fancy, a small venue for a starting band, but that was just perfect for D.E.V.I.L Shou grabbed the microphone in his hand and grinned at the audience. ?We're D.E.V.I.L! Hope you fuckers enjoy the show!? The drums kicked in a slow beat, the guitar began to sing as the bass came through right after. Shou tapped his foot against the ground and pulled the microphone to his lips. 

Stranger, Coming into the light, what is your name? Why do you fight? 

Breaker, coming into my home, why are you here? How will you atone? 

Life ain't simple, hopes and dreams are far too brittle

Illusions of a childish mind, seek out the truth, the world ain't kind! 

Break your illusion and your fantasies! Come with me and get off your knees!

Fight the system! Rebel! Don't cower!
You've got the strength, Let's see your power!

Fight the system!  Rebel! Don't cower! 
You've got the strength, Let's see your power! 

Warrior, coming to a new mind set! Do you see the truth in my words yet?

Truth Seeker! Your heart has changed! See how their words are deranged! 

The world works off the weak! The strong rise and trample down the meek!

Rise up! See the strength inside! Beat them down until they are nothing but hide!


Fight Fight! Rebel! You're living in hell!
Break the system! Show them we're fearsome! 

Fight! Fight! Rebel! They're Living in hell!
Break the bone! Make them atone! 

Fight! Fight! Rule! They're nothing but tools!
We Become what we sought! Leave their bodies in the hole to rot!

Ruler... King of the land, There are no enemies left to stand.

God, You broke their bindings, showed them as worthless beings. 

Rule! Rule! Crush what's left!

Rule! Rule! Their lives bereft! 
Rule! Rule! We run this world!

Rule! Rule! Their deeds unfurled!​


The crowed cheered and screamed, Shou smirked as he looked over the audience. "Heh, its weird to hear people actually cheer when seeing me." He thought to himself, Though he didn't know how long this feeling would last, he decided to ride it as long as he could. The band finished their set and walked off stage to roaring applause. "Man you really know how to find em manager." Shou turned to Chikabe as he sorted out the money. "Heh, Well you have to know your audience. Young teens always want to rebel against their parents." He handed the band their cut, 90%, though Shou was a bit disappointed. 

"I make way more doing missions." He sighed, "Well that's the business kid! you gotta start small!" He nodded, "Yeah i guess." The rest of the band members however took their cuts and drooled like idiots. "Its... It's so much! I never dreamed it'd be so much!" "I know!! I can eat... I can eat barbecue tonight!!!" "We can eat sushi tonight!!!" "Guys... We should save-" "SHUT UP KOSUKE NO ONE LIKES YOU!!!" The other band members scream. "I told you." Shou adds in.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 15, 2015)

Ace
_
When the Frail of Heart Join the Fray...The Hunter Becomes the Hunted!_​
After the current incident that occurred Ace didn't know whether to wary of Okami or frightful of her. It seems another trait of her personality began to shine through the seems of her figure and one which Ace had duly noted. It was anything and everything was plausible in the road to gaining what's needed. She didn't bat and eye and neither did Okami feel reluctant acting the way she did to attract attention to the two, but more over than anything she was willing to harm him to do so. Under any normal pretense this would be unforgivable, in fact it was unforgivable, he could never see her the same way again. He thought, but immediately rejected the idea as the other placed itself on top of it. Maybe he wouldn't be able to act out well enough to actually convince the guard, truthfully, where it anyone other than himself he would've gotten a good laugh about it. Such individual would become also the target of his jokes and more likely than not the party's mule. He could think of a couple of personalities, but none that needed to be explicitly mentioned at the moment. 

Their feet glided them towards destination, both standing above the city streets, on top of a large building all while witnessing the day slither past their finger tips. Ace's right foot at the edge of the building side, while leaning forward to follow a suspicious trio, one of which he soon realized where not who they wanted to look for, turning his vision towards the distance again to see if anything of relative interest would pop up. Okami surveillance on the other side of the building. Arms crossed, tapping impatiently on the side of her arm, the heat began to show its true potency. 

"Oh my God, this he--"

"I swear if you mention the heat one more time..." 

Ace had seem to had been annoyed over the constant reminder of the heat from Okami's part, her eyes drove to Ace's location who was delivering a semblance that protruded his lack of temperament. Normally he would ignore it, but reminding himself of the heat would just worsen his mood as he himself had to admit it was starting to get a little bit worrisome. 

"Jeez, sorry. Still sour about the punch in the gut thing?"

Her voice tuned with a shed of playfulness. He sighed and turned around to see her directly, he moved towards her location, hands on pockets and inched closer to her until he towered a few inches above her. A stoic look on his eyes, a slow turn of his head to a tilt, the silver of his iris shifted which gave Okami a sort of odd indication, elevating her awareness and with it her guard. Her arm rose, almost as an instinct to shield herself from the view of his gaze, a reaction he was half expecting, more than likely he was trying to perceive.

"W-what are you looking at, you freak? Stop it with the weird looks."

"So, you're not ashamed to fool a guard or harm a friend, but you get nervous when someone looks at you funny?" 

For a moment her stare froze, but Ace couldn't tell if she was just lost of words, of if she was just searching for an answer. Her eyes stayed locked, but something about the way she tried depict herself was off, her body language and everything else didn't match, which just brought Ace to lift his brow. Though his intention was placed as a gag, he couldn't tell if she appreciate it or not.

"I..."

Before she could finish her sentence, or more than so start it, Ace moved her to the side and pulled closer to what seemed to be a point of interest in the distance. Two individuals began to pace through a crowded street, but where dressed in dark, fedora's in head as they entered the alley which was clearly bellow them. Now although several people passed through these streets throughout the time they were here, these individuals however stopped dead at their tracks when they met with some fellas, dressed closely like themselves. Ace's grin protruded from his lip, before he could notice it.

"Yo, that seems to be the most interesting thing that's happened right now. Let's go check it out."

Okami finally landed from her cloud and nodded at his suggestion, a glint of refreshing relief demonstrated through a grin of her own. Leaping from their position, the landed on a lower structure, following the procedure, they continued until their position was remotely close to the two, yet far enough to remain hidden. Listening, the group began to speak.

_"So, yeh. Heard what was goin' down over there on that popsicle, The Land of Iron, yet? Heard the team got into some really heavy shit with some ninja's." 

"Yeh, heard the girl with 'em too. Ya don't think she started snitchin', right?"

"'Course she did, ya idiot. Who else would do such a thing?"

"Yo, bruh. Don't call me shit, unless you wanna start shit!" 

"Ya'll better calm the fuck down, right now. Unless you wanna peeve out the boss. Ya'll know he already itching for a fight since these goddamn bad news came up." _

Seems those where they guys they were looking for, placing his finger over his lips he began to gesture towards Okami. Moving his hand diagonally through his chest with on hand and pointing withe other. Okami realized he met that he wanted her to use that, soon after he noted that she realized he followed with another, this time he would point at himself and them to the enemy. Okami shook her head and refused the offer that he wanted, to go alone was a risk, especially if they were trying to be sneaky. However, Ace waved his hand and persistently continued to go with that idea. Lifting three fingers, he then pointed at the specific targets he wanted her to target. Shaking his head then, and placing his finger on his neck, dragging it from left to right, signalizing the depiction of kill, he seemed to have wanted her to not kill them, but more to immobilize them. Okami's stare became serious for a minute, but she agreed. Pulling her, bow Ace leaped unto the shadows. 

Their eyes meeting, she placed herself into position. Ace hand curled into a fist, opening, closing, opening, closing. He rose his arm and soon swung it, telling her to fire. Quickly, the arrows were thrown, all got caught on the wall before them except for one, turning he was met with an assault to the gut, an elbow to the chin and a round house kick to the wall. Upon he meeting stone, pinned the target, chocking him with the extension of the arm. Searching his belt, he felt the form of an object, pulling it, it was a gun. The sensation brewed on him again... this feeling was far too familiar, far too real. It reminded him of another, and fear began to slither on his spin in the form of a cold chill. His throat dried, but he needed to pull himself together. 

"Scream and I'll fill you up all with lead."

_"Who the fuck are ya!?" _

"I'm gonna be the one asking the questions here, who do you work for!"

_"I ain't telling you shit."_

A gun fired. Soon the ink of crimson began to fulled the side of his abdomen. The pain began to swirl and he wanted to scream, but noting the stare that the child portraying at the moment seemed to have halted his reaction. His breath exercised heftiness, he wanted to breath but he felt his blood choke the air out of his lungs. 

"I don't have time for this!" 

_Was Rosuto peering through the seems?_​
He thought... but it didn't matter.

"Listen, I don't have a problem with shooting a couple more time here, alright? Either you tell me what I want or I'll go through every single one of you individually until the cops come."

He pressed the gun ever further down the wound.

"Or you could tell me what I want and you and your friends are free to go. You can get some medical aid, and all of us can get out here with the ability to breath still."

_"He's on a building... Three miles from here on the northern part of the district. Three building that form a triangle... He's... He's at the center one... with the red paint." _

"Thank you kindly." 

He dropped his body as her bled out. Pointing the gun towards the air he unloaded a couple of round before he threw the gun into a portal. That was evidence and he certainly didn't want to be found out yet. With this comotion a couple of guard were surely on their way to investigate, meaning the needed to move. Returning towards Okami's location he said. 

"We're at the last stretch."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Jirou Is... Back on track and guarding the priestess! 
​

"You finally ready to head out!?" Kiyoko asked excitedly from behind the bathroom door. "I told you! I have to shower first!" Jirou shouted back, running shampoo through his hair. "Oh~ I could come in and scrub your back~" She purred at the door, "L...LIKE HELL!!!" Jirou screams, tossing open the shower curtain to scream at her. "...." Shampoo dripped gently into his eye as he stared at the door. "Atatatatata!!!!" He rushed to wash his eyes but, his foot slipped and... THUD! 

"Y...you ok in there?" Kiyoko blinked a bit, her face turning red. "It's... It's ok if i use my future sight right..." She looked behind her and to each side. "I mean... no one will know..." A perverted grin came over her face as she used her vision to see Jirou, laying unconscious on the floor, shower curtain pulled down over his crotch and blood pouring from his head. "Ah... No!!!" 

She quickly stood up and threw open the door, "JIROU!!!" She paused a moment as she caught Jirou sprawled naked on the floor, facing her while rubbing his head. "I... Uh...." Kiyoko's mind went blank as blood poured from her nose. "CLOSE THE DOOR!!!" the young gennin shouted, quickly covering himself up. "Ehehehehehehe...." Kiyoko giggled like an idiot as she closed the door. "Niceu Catchu~!" 

A few moments later-

"Hey there." The perverted Priestess winked as Jirou stepped out of the bathroom. "S...Shut up." His faced turned bright red. "Let's just... Get out of here already." He grabbed his things and headed for the door. "You wanna peek on me so its fair?" SLAM! "..." Kiyoko sat on the bed, her hand on the silken cloth that kept her shirt closed. "C...Come on at least play along a little...." 

A few more moments later-

"Two please." Jirou slammed some money onto the counter. "Uh... Y..Yes sir!" The man handed him two train tickets and laughed nervously. The aura coming off Jirou made it clear he didn't feel like talking to anyone. "C...Come on~ Don't be maaaad~" Kiyoko nuzzled up on the purple haired teens shoulder. "Come ooooon~" But he didn't budge. He kept his arms folded across his chest and focused on the empty train station. "Hmph." Kiyoko folded her arms underneath her chest. "Fine. I'll play the silent game too."

The two sat in silence until the train came, the priestess showing obvious signs of wanting to say something. Her pouty face puffing out each time she looked over towards Jirou. She had a lot she wanted to say, but he clearly wasn't going to respond to her... "HMPH!!!" She huffed, looking towards the window. It was dark out, his training had taken a long time... The rain even began to roll in. "Huh... a storms coming..." Kiyoko looked out the window to watch the clouds roll in. 

"Weird... i don't remember foreseeing this before..."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Taking a forced vacation!?​

"What the hell did you call me here for Jajirou!" Shou shouts towards an older man with deep red hair. "Hm? Shouldn't it be obvious." The man steps forward and tosses a pile of papers onto the table between Shou and himself. "Your actions in your hunt for Jintaku! You're actions against the konoha shinobi on the train! Parading around your name and face in this farce of a musical career!" Jajirou slammed his hands on the tables. "We're ninja! But more than that our clan has a strict policy! We are to handle these things quickly and quietly!" 

Shou scoffed and folded his arms. "The fuck does that matter to me!? I don't give a darn about quietly! I only care about the quickly!" "AND THAT'S THE VERY MATTER!" Jajirou growled, "You are reckless! You need to be taught a lesson!" Shou's eyes latched onto the clan leaders, his intent to kill was made certain within an instant. "You..." BAKI! Shou's hands impact onto the table and shatter the wooden structure. "You wanna fight!? I'll take you on!" "Tch." Jajirou took a few steps back and sat down. 

"If only it were that easy. I'd slaughter you within seconds. But the Kage has taken a stance against that sort of thing, since the incident with your mother." He folded his hands underneath his chin and stared the gennin down. "You will be going on a mission. You're side project will be put on hold. You will meet up with a member of the Hazara clan. They are well versed in the way of the sword. We work together from time to time, so don't screw anything up." 

"I'm not here to be your errand boy." Shou growled, gripping the hilt of his sword. "I'll just slice you in two and claim the title of Clan Head for myself!!!" He took a step forward, but was surrounded by Kunai, wielded by Jounin of the clan. "As the head of this clan. My word is law." He waved his hand and the jounin dispersed. "You will go." "Tch..." Shou let go of his blade and turned his back to the leader. "Enjoy your seat for now."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

​
"Whoaaah!"

Hakaizen narrowly dodged a paw swipe that reduced a tree to splinters and dashed to Byakko's left, tossing a smoke bomb at him.  It was barely a distraction.  Byakko roared the smoke away, gaining clear sight in time to see Hakaizen land a strong punch to his nose, causing the massive tiger to reel backwards in pain for a step or two, giving Hakaizen time to slink away and put distance between himself and the beast.  Byakko lowered his nose to the ground, before throwing his head back and emitting a monstrous roar.  The air became heavy with chakra, and crackles of electricity surrounded Byakko before shooting to the sky.  Gray clouds began to swirl, blotting out the once clear, blue sky.  Hakaizen's eyes widened in fear.  "He's got jutsu?!"  Byakko then roared directly at Hakaizen, firing a burst of pressurized air at the young shinobi.  He had the sense to jump backward, lessening the blow, but was still thrown across the clearing and rattled to his very core.  He skidded along the ground before rolling several times and landing on his stomach.

"Wh-... what the Hell..."

He pushed himself off the ground with shaky arms and returned to his feet, glaring ahead at the beast before him.  He let out a breath and centered himself, before smiling at Byakko.  "That was a good one!  I really felt it!"  Byakko hesitated for a moment.  "They sent a boy like you," he rumbled in a dark, growling voice.  "... to kill ME?  Pathetic!"  Hakaizen scratched the back of his head and grinned.  "I admit, I'm not really a good fit for the shinobi life," his expression grew serious and he centered his stance.  "I'm not here to kill you, Byakko.  I'm just here to help you."  The beast roared.  "You?  Help ME?!!  I don't need your help!  I have power now!  Power like I used to!  I am no longer the old cat who is no longer feared!  BYAKKO HAS RETURNED!!!"  Lightning poured from him in an aura that killed the grass around him, leaving him standing in a dirt circle.  Hakaizen didn't waver.

"This isn't your power, Byakko!  This dark chakra is controlling you!  I understand not wanting to be old, not wanting to be left behind.  You were the strongest cat of all.  But you're still their God of War!  You don't need to rely on someone else's power!"  "SILENCE!!!!"  The ground began to rumble and Hakaizen had to focus in order to maintain his balance.  "I WILL NOT BE TALKED DOWN BY A CHILD!  BY A HUMAN!  I AM BYAKKO, TIGER WAR GOD, AND I WILL DESTROY EVERYTHING!  I'LL CARVE OUT THEIR TONGUES, SO THAT THEY NEVER DARE WHISPER AN INSULT ON MY NAME AGAIN!!!!"

Byakko released a volley of air bursts, and Hakaizen began sprinting as fast as he could to the left, feeling each one hit a little closer.  Byakko course corrected and fired directly in front of Hakaizen, causing him to stop.  When he tried to turn, Byakko shot the area he was about to run to.  Hakaizen turned to face the cat, bracing and preparing himself to possibly be defeated by the next attack.  Byakko's mouth went wide and the air burst began to crackle with lightning.  However, before he could fire it, Yukino appeared in her dog form, and clamped her teeth down on Byakko's ear, throwing off his aim and sending the lightning air burst into the air, where it exploded with a sound of thunder.  Byakko released his ear and quickly shifted into human form, nimbly dodging his swipes and leaping to Hakaizen's side.  

"No one harms Kaizen-chan!  Not even the Tiger War God!"


----------



## Hollow (Dec 16, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku IX*

Yuuko's shoulders dropped as the tension left her body in the form of a sigh. Reaching up, she grabbed the newcomer?s wrist and pushed it away so her mouth was no longer covered and turned to untangle her sweater from the branch that had almost caused her a heart attack, her cheeks burning with embarrassment.

"We're too young to be doing this and that, mister," Yuuko told the guy directly after she was done. But that was completely beside the point, Kentarou was right, what if this Mashima was just trying to trick them into trusting him so he could go and get to their target first. Then again, Shou had looked psychotic in a crazy kind of way, something she felt this guy lacked. Besides...

"Our client is a Mashima herself, Kentarou," the kunoichi reminded her team mate. Why trick them when he could have just taken them down while they had been distracted? Kentarou was already roughened up from his previous fight with the other Mashima and she was probably one hit-able, neither of them looked like targets that need to be tricked in order to get past. Yuuko wanted to reach over and lower Kentarou's gun but the boy had a point. "You're the third Mashima we've met that's after Jintaku. Shou wanted to kill him, Satsuki-san has asked us to bring him back so she can punish him herself."

"Which side are you on and why is what I'm asking," she further explained before looking at Kentarou to see whether he agreed with her next statement or not. "But we can't just stand here and listen. Don't misunderstand me though," Yuuko quickly added. "I don't want to see my best friend fight anyone else today. We can walk while you talk."

Turning around, she searched the grass a few seconds to find the flashlight she had dropped in surprise earlier and hit it a couple of times until it turned back on. "I'll go first," Yuuko bravely suggested, briefly pointing the flashlight at her stomach before pointing it right at Mashima's face. "You'll follow behind me and Kentarou will come last to make sure you don't do anything funny," she finished by switching the light to her friend's gun.

"Does that sound good, Kentarou?"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Hirako Is taking over for Shou-​
The chuunin rubbed the back of his head and let out a sigh. "Look trust me or don't, it's not really my problem." He crossed his arms as the man that looked to be at deaths door pointed his gun at him. "Neither of you look to be in in fighting condition and i'm a chuunin." He held his finger up, "Fact is, I'm an expert in the art of assassination. If i wanted to kill you, I would. I don't. There is no point in causing troubles between our two villages." 

He let out a very audible sigh. "And as for the matter of who's side i'm on. I'd rather not see anymore bloodshed. Enough Mashima on Mashima violence has occurred for my liking and since i'll be taking over for Shou that means that my goal is to bring in Jintaku." He folded both arms under his chest. "Whether or not he is turned into his daughter, or the clan leader. Neither is important to me. The other thing that i care about is he is returned ALIVE." he turned his eyes to the boy. 

"Kentarou was it? I'm sure you are in this state due to my brother." He bowed his head at a full 90 degree angle. "I take full responsibility for his actions and I apologize to you for the trouble my brother has caused." He then took a step forward. "If both of you distrust me so much, I would rather take the lead. This way i can attack neither of you and both of you will have the advantage in attacking me." He took one step forward. "This is the level of trust I am willing to put into you." He then turned back to them. "Or you can view it as the level of confidence I have in myself." 

as he stepped downward he paused a moment. "Ah... Jintaku was a high ranking Chuunin before he left the village. He was an expert manipulator and one of our clans best interrogators." He pointed at the boy with the guns. "It's best if you stay further back. I'll try to distract him as much as I can. I tell you this only because, as i have said... I don't wish to see anymore bloodshed."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

"GUUUOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!"

"Haaaaahhhhh!!"

Byakko thundered across the clearing at Hakaizen, lightning gathering in his fangs.  Hakaizen formed the hitsuji seal as he ran, willing forward his chakra.  "Ninpou!  Sanzengarasu no Jutsu!"  He pointed his index and middle finger on his right hand at Byakko, before hundreds of crows emerged from behind him and swarmed the large tiger.  They began pecking and screeching at him, drawing his attention away as he slid to a halt.  Hakaizen jumped, the crows clearing a path, before delivering a flying roundhouse kick to Byakko's face, causing him to roar out in pain.  He landed to the beast's left, too slow to avoid Byakko's tail slamming into his back and sending him down the clearing.  "Guh!"  The air left his body as he crashed to the ground.  He could feel his lungs contract and force out the oxygen.  He lay there coughing and sputtering as the crows disappeared in a wave of lightning emitted by Byakko.

"ENOUGH!  You die here, human!  WHHHOOOOAAAAHHHRRRRR!"  He threw his head back and gathered lightning in his mouth, only to be kicked in the eye by Yukino.  "Graahh!"  He stumbled a bit before turning and ramming his head into her, sending her back.  As she got up, he was on her again, a paw knocking her sideways into a tree.  She crumpled to the ground, struggling to hold on to her consciousness, when he began charging the lightning in his mouth.  Hakaizen's eyes went wide.  "N-no..."  He forced himself to his feet and began to limp.  His limp became a run, his run a sprint.  His sprint turned into a mad dash as his heart pounded and his mind raced.  "No, no, no, no, no, no, no!"  He jumped just as she got to her feet and tackled into her with his shoulder, knocking her out of the way in time for a blast of lightning to crash toward him.

That was when everything went dark.


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 16, 2015)

Another day, another battle with inadequacy! But you can't let it get you down. No matter sleet, nor rain, nor lack of fat, you can do it! At least thats what you have to tell yourself. Hiniku had prepared herself the same way she did every morning. She woke up before the rest of her clan, ate breakfast alone so she wouldn't have to hear the clucking from her relatives about her appetite, and then started her morning run. To keep up she liked to do at least 10 miles a day, if she couldn't be like the rest of her clan she would find SOME way to be great! Whn reading old scrolls about the war she had found mentions of great ninja abiding with only the aid of taijutsu and minimal use of ninjutsu. Strength was her focus so she tied a bag of rice to her back and went for a run. 

She had a favorite route to take because it passed by a small spot of farmland and rice paddy. Why would that be her favorite if she lacked the demonic food lust of her relatives? Because the farmers handymen woke up just as early as she did and they worked shirtless in the fields. She jogged in place for a moment, taking time to admire the scene in front of her as they worked. Her face remained pleasant and her mind remained censored. To anyone else it would look like she was just admiring the sunrise over the field, but really she was mentally undressing the handymen. When one of them finally looked at her she turned tail and headed back along her merry way. "Life is grand." She said peacefully as she continued to jog around the village. the cold didn't bother her but it soon began to warm up and she basked in the early morning light as she passed through the market place, watching them set up. She had to report in soon but she took the moment to slow down and toss a few ryo in for an apple which she ate as she walked. Her morning routine. Her little ritual.


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
6.
Naomi Minami​_
Blur?
It was such a blur?​_Blind with hatred?_​
She remembered that saying. She remembered in this brief moment. When her hand touched his cheek with the force of all the energy she could muster. Only for him to return with a shit eating grin, like he knew her. Like he knew she would do it! Like he knew what was going through her mind! Hate! That was the only emotion she could accurately place her finger on in her heart. And for a minute, for that brief second, she went blind. Everything was a blur?.

When she came too, her hands were around his throat. So tight that the strength scared her. What was she thinking? What was she trying to do?! Her lungs collapsed on her as her sight returned, as she returned. No! This wasn?t what she wanted to do! This isn?t what she wanted to do! She didn?t want to cause trouble! Then why? Why was she on top? Why was her hands around his throat?

??.? Naomi released him, ?Ah?.?

She was going to murder him!!!​
_*?Ah!!!?*_​
She was going to commit murder! What the hell was she doing?!

?Why did you stop?? 
_You wanted to kill him?_.​
Naomi heart slammed against her chest as she looked down at Koi. There was a bright red mark around his neck, finger prints that were clearly bruises, but the way he looked at her was almost in disappointment. Why? Why was he like this?! Was he some freak?! Naomi got off of him as he begun to move, he touched the mark she left on his neck before looking at her.

?God damn,? He smiled at her, his bright yellow eyes wide and filled to the brim with excitement, ?You are beautiful!?

Again, her hair was a bright unnatural red, her eyes were even redder?That unnatural fire look that only the people from her clan. Naomi looked at himself in his eyes, those bright yellow eyes that seemed to be engrossed by her. 

_He?s right?_​
?Did you like it?? He asked her, the sun was sitting in the class room. The orange and reds fell on the two, it was getting late. The sound of the sports team packing up and saying good bye, packing up and leaving. All of them not knowing what had just transpired between the two. Koi looked at her up and down, ?You wanted to do it right??

?It felt good right~? He purred, ?Just doing what you want.?​
_It did?_​
?No! No! It didn?t!? Naomi yelled at him before standing up, ?I?m sorry!?

She bowed deeply, and Koi frowned so hard that the disgust showed in his face.

?Oi!? Koi got up, ?Are you going to run away after doing that!?

Naomi didn?t know what to do! She couldn?t look at him. She couldn?t even stand being in the same room as him! Not because of what he said, but her, what the hell was her body doing. Her hair and eyes turned that unnatural red. That red that made her clan, because she was going to nearly kill him? Naomi turned on her heels before trying to rush out the door, but again Koi was slightly faster. He grabbed her wrist and held it tightly.

?Let me go!? Naomi yelled she wasn?t going to look at him! She couldn?t look at what she did to him. 

?So what you can just run away?!? Koi yelled back at her, ?Is that the only thing you can do with yourself? Run away when things get too heated for you!?

?So what if I do?!? Naomi looked at the floor, ?Why do you care if I run away??

She yanked her arm away before opening the door and storming out, leaving Koi to take a deep breath and just release.  Though in all the silence and tense atmosphere, he felt his phone vibrate in his pocket. 

__________________

STUPID DOG, you let the bunny escape?.She looks so upset, so perfect to bully~

___________________​
Koi ran his fingers through his hair 

____________________________

Whatever, she was lucky once, but she can?t escape

____________________________-_

______________

Oh I know~ Make sure you tease her extra for me, she?s way cuter than Shizuku~

________________​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

"Guh!"  Hakaizen sat up quickly, which came at a price.  His ribs immediately cried out in agony at the sudden movement.  He held his stomach and doubled over in pain, before collecting himself and checking his surroundings.  He was in a room, wrapped in bandages.  That's right, he had been fighting Byakko!  Did... did he win?  His eyes went wide.  "Yukino!"  He jumped out of bed, ignoring his screaming abdomen, and threw open the door.  "Yukino?!"  The girl in question looked up, slightly bandaged but better off than he was.  He eyes teared up as she ran toward him.  "Kaizen-chan!!"  She threw her arms around his neck and he patted her back gently.  "It's okay," he said, comforting his companion.  "I'm alright.  I'm just glad you're safe."

"That was some thing you did, boy."

Hakaizen looked up to see Byakko standing there.  The villagers were giving him the widest berth possible.  "You put your life on the line... to save an animal.  I didn't humans were capable of that."  Hakaizen smiled sadly.  "Not all of us.  But your life, Yukino's life, the life of any animal is just as important as the life of a human."  Byakko closed his eyes.  "You are... a friend to animals?"  "I would like to be, Byakko-sama."  Byakko's eyes opened and were clouded with emotion.  "Damn."  He let out a half-hearted roar as chakra poured off of him.  It was unusually.  Chakra, which usually cannot be seen without dojutsu, was visible as it came from him.  Colored with hues of purple, red, and black, the sight of it was sinister.  It went up into the sky and vanished.  When it cleared, Byakko was much smaller, the size of a regular tiger.  He had a haunted, sorrowful expression.  "I... I am sorry."  Hakaizen walked over to him and kneeled, bowing.  "No.  I am sorry for challenging you, Byakko-sama.  I have nothing but respect for the Tiger War God.  Byakko chuckled.  "You're good at sweet-talking, kid.  I thank you for freeing me from that evil chakra."

Hakaizen rose.  "Anytime.  So... what do you remember about it?  Where did it come from?"  Byakko shook his head.  "No idea.  I was walking the forest one day and negative thoughts overcame me.  As my anger rose, so did my power.  I was trapped in my own mind."  Hakaizen nodded.  "Thank you, Byakko-sama."  "Bya-kun!!"  Kona came running at the tiger and wrapped her arms around him.  "I missed you!"  "And I, you, Kona."  Byakko and the girl looked at Hakaizen.  She smiled.  "Thank you, Hakaizen-san.  You saved us and Bya-kun!"  Hakaizen grinned.  "Of course, Kona-san!"  They said their goodbyes to the villagers and Byakko, before the two of them headed out of the village and back to Konoha.

*| Mission Complete |*​
Hakaizen had finished his mission about a week ago.  He had healed up well, and was only a bit sore in the mornings.  But he kept himself handy working the farm with his family.  He wiped the sweat from his brow as he picked matured crops and seeded the next generation of them.  He looked up into the distance to see a girl watching them while on her run.  He squinted his eyes and caught the food kanji on her chest.  An Akimichi?  She took off when their eyes met, however.  "Hey, wait!"  He looked back at his cousins.  "I'll be back guys!"  He placed the crops in a wheelbarrow and ran after the girl.  After a few moments of chasing her down Konoha, he finally caught her.  "Hey, wait!"  He tapped her shoulder.

"You're an Akimichi, right?  I'm Matou Hakaizen, my family sells vegetables to you guys.  We've started growing daikon radishes, and we were going to send some to you guys for testing.  Would your family be interested in them?"  He smacked his forehead.  "My bad, I didn't even ask your name.  Forgive me.  It's nice to meet you, miss...?"


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
1.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc----_​

People who majored in support and aid, often had to do some type of community service. It can range from working at the hospital, going out missions for another village, or helping with tutoring of students. It?s to make sure they understand the concepts perfectly and was able to apply that concept into real life. Out of all the fields and majors, the support and aid department was the most helpful if a person didn?t want to go out on the actual field. Naomi had chosen the field for that very reason, though no matter how much she tried to dodge it?
_*
?You have to do this Naomi, your community service needs to be filled out. You haven?t even got up to ten which is the minimum requirement.? *_Her teacher had chastised her for probably the third time this semester, she could hear the annoyance in his voice, ?_*If you want to succeed in this field, you gotta work with others.?*_

_?Yes sir??_​
That was what she always said, nothing else. She would say yes just to get it over with. They?ll do what they want in the end. And so, she was here in the Kusa library waiting for her student to arrive for their tutor secession. She couldn?t escape it, she didn?t have any after school activities, and her mom threw her under the bus when the teachers called and asked her would she be free. So no matter what she was caught in a bear trap, didn?t even have the ability to chew off her own foot.

She looked at the notes that she had went over, she didn?t even remember what the kid had to review. Hopefully for her, he had cancelled. She closed her eyes and whispered to all the gods in the world. All the religions she could imagine in the world, if she believed in them all at once, at least one of them would hear her prayers. 

_No one will front you if you leave_​
_I?ll cause trouble_

_Just run away! Just do it! _​
No one else was there. The library was practically empty because it was an after school secession. Only a few people were in between the bookshelf checking out the books. She could always explained to the teachers she just forgot the time, or the kid showed up late and she had already left. Though no matter how many excuses she could possibly think of, she stayed in the seat, looking up at the clock and wondering when her student was going to get here. Once she got it over with, the faster she had to leave, and the more she could put it off in the future. 

Or even better?.That person wouldn?t show.​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 16, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma *

Juubun said nothing as Yuuko explained the situation to him. His face remained expressionless. Taking his silence as approval Yuuko had started looking for something she could use to hide the princess’s identity. Was she really going to do it, disregard their original mission and disobey orders? Despite his emotionless demeanor, the green haired Shinobi was baffled. The Shinobi rule book stated that a Shinobi must always complete their mission no matter what. Juubun had always wanted to be the ideal Shinobi, and this wasn’t right. “Yuuko.”

The Cloud Kunoichi turned to her mission partner. “Yes, Juubun-san?”

“I still intend to complete the mission. The princess will come with me.” He took a step forward towards Josephina. 

“Juubun-san, did you not hear any of what I said? The princess doesn’t want to-“

Juubun cut her off. “What the princess wants is none of our concern. Our mission was to bring her back to the king.” Yuuko stepped in front of the princess. Juubun wasn’t sure if he could defeat her in combat, Yuuko was more or less in pristine condition while he on the other hand had sustained injuries throughout the mission. Furthermore they simply did not have the time to fight over the princess; this base was infested with knights. 

“Let’s think about this.” She said gently. Juubun hesitated for a few moments. Come to think of it Yuuko didn’t even put up a fight against the knights…

“Yuuko.” Juubun began weaving hand seals. Yuuko braced herself as the princess hid behind her. “You are unfit to be a Shinobi.” After completing the necessary hand seals, Juubun had used the Demonic Illusion- Hell Viewing Technique on her. From Juubun and Yuuko’s point of view, it began to rain heavily inside the dungeon. Then almost as suddenly as the rain appeared it went away, and now what stood before Yuuko was her worst fear. However, in Josephina’s point of view all she saw was Juubun and Yuuko just standing there, doing nothing. 

With Yuuko in the genjutsu, the green haired Shinobi made his way towards the princess. “Let’s go.”

“I’m not going with you! Yuuko! Yuuko!” The princess shrieked for her ally’s help, but Yuuko couldn’t help her. She was now dealing with Juubun’s genjutsu. Juubun quickly rushed the princess, and jabbed her in the stomach. She stopped screaming and immediately toppled over unconscious.

“Y-You yell too much.” Juubun said meekly to the unconscious body as he put her over his shoulder as if she was a sack of potatoes. She couldn’t get a say in rather or not she returns, Juubun had accepted this mission, so it will be completed. She was nothing more than a package to be delivered to the king to the young Fūma shinobi. Immediately Juubun ran up the stairs and out of the dungeon door. He zipped passed the deceased knight with a slit throat and immediately made his way towards a window. 

Using his free hand he took out a kunai with an explosive tag and threw it at the window. It detonated and shattered the windows glass. Juubun, with the princess still unconscious over his shoulder, jumped out the window and landed on his feet. He didn’t think want to run all the way back to the kingdom, but luckily he had an idea. He could sense an abundance of horses nearby, after all the knights he battled against earlier used horses for transportation. 

“Hiyah.” He said in his flat monotone voice as he slapped the horse’s ass. The horse didn’t move. 

Suddenly knights began to flood the area. *“Return the princess at once!”*

Juubun immediately got off of the horse, and then repositioned the unconscious princess back on to his shoulders. Without replying Juubun ran off, and jumped over the stable fence. “W-Why do they yell, I can hear fine.” He thought aloud as he sprinted towards the kingdom.


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 16, 2015)

She had been mid bite when she heard the voice calling out to her. before she could fully register what was happening she stood there, stunned, his voice going in one ear and out the other as the apple stuck in her mouth like a roasted suckling big. 

_"The boy from the field, the farm hand! EEEEEEEEEK EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! HE SAW YOU LOOKING YOU FILTHY PERVERT. YOU'RE DOOMED. YOU'VE SHAMED YOUR FAMILY."_

Or maybe he just wanted to sell you some fucking radishes, you potato with eyes. She chewed slowly and took the apple from her mouth, gulping hard. "R-radishes?... OH RADISHES. YES. RADISHES RIGHT. HAHA. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT RADISHES." She laughed loud and awkward, her head reeling. "Y-yes... We would love to have some, my aunt is fond of pickling them... Oh! My name is Hiniku, Akimichi Hiniku." She tried to keep her eyes on his face. she had gotten good at hiding her perverse nature, it barely even showed, but under the surface she was slowly dying.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

"Great!"  Hakaizen clapped his hands around hers.  "I'll set it up, and you'll have your radishes by tonight!  We hope you'll enjoy them!"  He then spent a few moments going over the profile of the radishes.  They were of a nice firmness with a mild flavor, better suited for stirfry than salad.  He had been about to thank her for her time when Yukino came sprinting up.  "Kaizen-chan!  You said we would get food and now you're out flirting with girls again!!  I wanna get to Teuchi's before it gets too crowded."  Hakaizen turned red.  "I'm not flirting!  I'm selling her radishes, moron!  Teuchi's isn't going anywhere, you can wait a few minutes, Yukino!"  Yukino gave a guttural growl and glared at him, before bonking him on the head.  "Still!  I'm hungry and- oh, pardon me, haha!"  She did a complete 180 shift personality wise, and bowed to Hiniku.  "I'm Yukino!  Nice to meet you!"  

Hakaizen rubbed his head and glared slightly at Yukino.  "So you can be nice to others so you don't look like a brat, huh?"  Yukino elbowed him in the ribs.  "Oof!  Lousy... anyway, we're gonna go grab a bite, so... oh!  Hiniku why don't you come get some breakfast with us!  My treat!"  Yukino's ears perked up.  "Oh, yes!  You will come, won't you, Hiniku-chan?"


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 16, 2015)

F-flirting!? He was flirting with her? or was he just selling radishes? Who to believe who to believe! She looked from one to the other and took a moment to admire Yukino, her eyes scraping her up and down. Oh great another cute girl! She wasn't sure to be jealous or intruiged, either way it made no difference. she did nothing and said nothing and only stood there awkwardly. Coward.

When the offer to feed her came up she reflexitivly felt her stomach lurch. memories of over feeding coming to the surface. She laughed awkwardly and held up her hand. "I actually had breakfast about 3 hours ago. I wake up before the sun... But if you want company I can accompany you...really even though I'm an akimichi I...Don't have an appetite really." Notes of shame came out of her as she shifted from foot to foot, avoiding eye contact.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Shou Mashima, Working With Others​
The Hazara, a minor clan in Kirigakure focused on the use of the sword. There aren't many prominent members within the clan, but they all aim for the same goal. The Seven swordsman. It's a common thought throughout the Mashima clan that Shou was the by-product of an affair between his mother an a member of the Hazara, which is why his father hated him so. The truth of the matter is... This is infact a rumor and Shou's father were purely an asshole. 

Shou reached the gates to the clans district and headed inside. The guards didn't bother to stop him, with a sword like that and the mist headband, he was probably one of theirs. ?Yo.? Shou wandered up to the building he was supposed to meet his new partner at, outside was an elderly man cleaning an everyday average katana. ?Oh? You one of ours?? The old man asked, raising his eyes to Shou. ?Heh. Nah buddy, I'm not a...? He paused for a moment, he had to think through his words because... Clearly he was a sword loving freak... ?I'm... a Mashima.? He concluded. 

?Damn there was no joke to make there that didn't make it seem like I was one of them...? He rubbed the back of his head, he'd been off his game lately...  ?Well then you must be the boy here to Zuki out on the mission.? Shou shrugged, ?Dunno, just know i'm here to meet with my..... teammate.? He nearly choked on the words, the idea of teaming up with anyone made him feel sick. After being forced off the Jintaku mission, leaving it to King and his brother, he wanted nothing to do with teams anymore. 

?Well go on in! Zuki should be rearin to go soon!? Shou nodded and walked into the house. There he found a very large man, standing over six foot, muscled beyond belief and wielding a sword the size of Shou. ?Sup.? The man looked down at Shou and turned his head to the stairs. ?Zuki! You're teammates here!? He looked back at Shou and shook his head. ?And he looks weak.? 

?Yes but I can see my penis and wipe my ass.? Shou responded gesturing said motions. ?You bastard... Wanna go!?? The large man stepped forward and punched his right hand into his left. ?I'd slaughter you so fast you wouldn't see it coming.? Shou smirked, reaching for his sword. ?If you're done comparing your penis sizes can we get a move on?? Shou turned to the stairs, this his surprise a black haired woman, with ample bust, descended down them. 

?Oi... You... Zuki?? Shou blinked, ?With a name like that i'd figure you'd-? ?Have some balls?? The girl stepped past Shou and grabbed a large axe from a weapons rack near the door. ?It's short for Mizuki.? She turned to Shou and slung the axe over her shoulder, 


*Spoiler*: __ 







?We gonna get a move on or are you going to keep complaining about me having three too few.? Shou shrugged, ?No skin off my nose, Not like I care if you die.? He turned to head out the door. ?What was that punk!?? Mizuku stepped right in his way, head tilted to the side and face getting right into Shou's. ?I'll fuckkin kick your ass!? Shou blinked a little. ?Huh. So that's what that feels like.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

Hakaizen gave her a quick glance.  "Oh, hey.  Yeah, you are probably the skinniest Akimichi I've met."  He shrugged, thinking nothing else of it.  "That's cool."  He felt a little uncomfortable eating in front of someone, and was suddenly self-conscious.  He rubbed the back of his neck a bit.  "Well, if you want we can just hang out somewhere, instead.  Oh!"  He looked down at himself.  He had chased after her in his boots in work jeans.  "I probably look strange, half-dressed like this!  Ha, ha, ha..." he trailed off awkwardly, slipping his hands into his pockets.  "Why don't you come back to the farm for a bit?  I can get dressed, and Yukino here can keep you company?"  Yukino's eyes lit up like christmas lights at the thought.  "That would be such a good idea, Hiniku-chan!  We can play on the farm!"  Hakaizen laughed shyly and waved a hand.  "Heh, yeah, Yukino's a bit rambunctious!  So, would you like to stop by for a bit?  I can have Mitase-san put on some tea for you, as well."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Jirou Guarding the Priestess.... The Oncoming Storm. 
​
?Attention all passengers! Due to the severe weather conditions, we'll be making an emergency stop in Amaishu. Once conditions improve we will be heading out again! I repeat, due to severe weather conditions we will be making an emergency stop in Amaishu!? The voice echoed over the intercom system of the train. 

?Huh... That's weird...? Kiyoko scratched her head, ?I could have sword that we were in the future where...? He eyes widened, ?N...No...? she quickly turned it Jirou. ?We have to leave!!!? ?Hm? Why?? Jirou blinked, ?This... This is very bad!!!? She reached up and grabbed her things from the overhead and tossed Jirou's bag down as well. ?We have to leave this town now!? 

Jirou grabbed his bag and sighed, ?Look, I know you like to do this sort of thing to-? ?There's no time to argue! If we stay in this town...? Her eyes glossed over as she went quiet... an image if Jirou flashed in her mind, laying on the ground, hole in his stomach and blood pouring into the puddles of water on the ground. ?You... You die if we stay here!? Jirou shook his head. ?I thought you saw all possible futures and all possible out-? ?Of one hundred futures! In ninety of them you die!? Jirou stood staring at her for a few seconds. 

?That's a lot of futures.? He then slung his bag over his shoulder. ?Shame I don't believe you.? He started to walk away but her hand grabbed his wrist. ?Please!!? Kiyoko's eyes teared up as Jirou looked back at her. ?Please... you'll die..? ?You really believe that don't you?? She nodded, which made Jirou sigh again. ?Fine.. We'll leave the town. But first I need to get something to eat.? ?NO!? Kiyoko pulled on his wrist, trying to get him to follow her to the back of the train. 

?Yes. I'm starving! We'll leave after we eat, that should be fine right?? The young priestess sighed, he was like a giant rock and she just couldn't budge him. ?Fine... Eat, then leave! Right after!? 

In town- 

?Aaah~? Jirou clasped his hands together, ?I love buffets!? Before him were ten plates of various kinds of food, while Kiyoko had a single plate with a nice piece of grilled chicken and mixed veggies. ?How.... Where does it go?? She pondered to herself, poking a bit of flab on her stomach. ?Can... can I trade future-sight for that...? 

?Attention Citizens! Due to hazardous road conditions travel outside the city is forbidden!? Jirou stopped eating for a second to listen to the announcement. ?Huh.. Looks like we have to stay.? ?NO! We have to leave!? Kiyoko slammed her hands on the table, prompting everyone in the restaurant to look over at her. ?Look, there's no choice. The roads are closed and travel outside is forbidden.? ?Uuuughhhh this is baaad!!!? Kiyoko got into the fettle position in her seat and held her head. ?If... if we stay...? 

Ding-ding! The door to the restaurant opened up, a man in a white coat with purple hair slowly stepped inside. Kiyoko's eyes widened. ?N...no... this... this is bad...? ?Alright i'm done let's-? Kiyoko grabbed Jirou by his shirt and pulled him close, shoving her lips against his.  She held him there until the man left, walking back out the door. ?Buuuuh!? Jirou pulled away, taking a breath, ?THE HELL WAS THAT!?? He quickly began to wipe his lips. ?D... Damn it... my first kiss... It... It was stolen...? 

"Hey! It's not that bad!!! That was my first too!!!" Kiyoko huffed back into her chair. "Tch! I'm getting out of here! Find your own hotel!" "No.. Wait stop!" She tried to stand up, but her foot caught the table leg and she fell to the ground. "Your... You cant'!!!" But he was already gone, stepping outside into the rain. 

Ding-ding.... "Hmm?" The man from before turned to see who was leaving the restaurant. "Well well." Jirou's ear twitched as he heard the voice. "N..No way.." he turned to look down the street.... The entire city block was devoid of people except for one man... "Brother..."


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 16, 2015)

"Play on the..." Her face went from placid to downright blank. she stared off intothe distance for amoment. farmhands...FARM HANDS... FARM HANDS!!  Her face burned with determination but then she was immediately put out. Her exercise regimen.

"O-oh... W-well I'd love to and everything but I'm not just carrying this bag around for a delivery. I actually have a really strict regimen of exercise... So unless I could do that too I have to say no." She couldn't let up, not for a single day. she refused to be left behind. "You seem so nice thought, really eheh... so nice and uh..." she stopped herself before she commented on the tone of his torso. The bright redness of his hair, the abjectly friendly smile... Coward.

"But tea does sound lovely. I am rather thirsty." Maybe there would be some bails of hay she could suplex.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 16, 2015)

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow as she got quiet.  "Er, Hiniku?"  Nothing.  "Hiniku?"  She snapped back to reality, her face burning a bright red, before she finally spoke.  She had an exercise regimen she needed to follow, and honestly, that sounded fantastic.  "Oh, well then, I've got just the thing!"  He motioned absently at the farm.  "Most of us are farmers, but me and Mitase-san are shinobi.  There's plenty of places to work out on the farm!"  She seemed to mull it over, muttering to herself, before agreeing to the tea.  Hakaizen smiled and grabbed her hand.  "Awesome!"  He lead her back to the farm and introduced her to his cousins.  "Hiniku-san, these are my relatives, Kouzen, Hijin, and Tatsu.  Guys, this is Akimichi Hiniku.  Would you mind showing her around while I go shower?"  They all exchanged pleasantries with the Akimichi girl while Hakaizen jogged to the house.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Jirou... Brother Vs Brother










​
?It's really coming down isn't it.? Ichirou looked up to the sky, one hand over his eyes. ?Yeah.? Jirou's response was short, he didn't know what to say... ?It's been so long.? Ichirou turned his eyes back towards his brother, but kept his head pointed towards the sky. ?You look well.? Jirou nodded, ?Yeah...? He was treating this, their reunion like it was some sort of normal thing... How could he do that? After everything the two had been through! ?It's been a year already.? Ichirou chuckled, ?I remember our last meeting very well.? 

Jirou clenched his fists. ?Yeah... but one year is a long time.? ?It is. Many things change in a year.?  Ichirou placed his hands into his pockets and looked his brother dead on. ?So, What brings you out here brother?? Jirou stared his brother down. ?I want to take you back to the village.? KRACKLE! Lighting struck between the two brothers as they stood in the pouring rain. ?I can't do that.? he responded, ?Why?? Jirou took a single step forward and threw his hand out. ?Tell me!? ?Because.? Ichirou removed his right hand from his jacket. 

?I don't wanna.? He thrust out his fist and turned his thumb down. ?The village is just waste of my time.? Jirou clenched his teeth, how... how could he just insult the village like that? ?How...? Jirou spit out, ?The village... It trained you! It gave you everything! You had everything! Mom and Dad! You were showered with praise from all the teachers! You could have been the greatest ninja in our village!?
?And?? Ichirou let out a chuckle. ?Our parents aren't even ninja! Anything would be remarkable to them!? 

He couldn't help but continue to laugh, ?There's so little they even understand! What pathetic creatures they are!? He swept his hair back into place after his laughing fit. ?And the teachers!? The kage!? They only made me a chuunin! After everything I did! After all the work I put into my training! To advance myself! They only saw fit to give me the rank of chuunin!? His fists clenched together as he remembered it.. ?Too Young! I was too young for Jounin! I wasn't experienced enough yet!? 

He threw his hand out, water spraying off from the force of his swipe, ?The village that praised my abilities, turned and mocked my age!? ?And!? You could have just waited! Could have proven yourself!? ?You think that matters!? No! All they care about are themselves! They promote people from clans! People from ninja fathers and ninja mothers! They don't care about people like us! People born from the trash of the village!? ?That's not true brother!!? Jirou stepped forward again and placed both hands on his chest. ?We can show them! We can show them how skilled we are!? 

?WE!?? Ichirou laughed once more, ?You think you are anything like me!? Like you have anything you can show!?? He gripped his stomach, ?Hahahahahaha! That's rich! That's such a joke! A failure like you!? A wash out!? Someone who could barely even keep up with my grades after spending every night studying!? he slammed his own hand into his chest. ?I'm a genius! A natural! My talent is far above the likes of yours!? 

?You're wrong brother!? Jirou put his hands down and balled them into fists. ?I've discovered what makes me special. What makes me different from you...? He stared down at the ground. ?I'm not weak. I may not be a genius and I may not have things come easy to me... Mom and Dad may never have praised me or even looked my way.... The teachers never told me how great I was. No one praised my aptitude.? He looked back at his brother. ?But I've got something not even you have brother!? he readied himself into a fighting pose. ?And i'll prove it!?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2015)

Shou Mashima, Mizuki Hazara... Working with others- part 3
​


?So what is it!?? Mizuki was still in Shou's face. ?You gonna fight me or what!?? ?She smells sort of like... roses?? Shou blinked a bit, ?Nah, I'm not into fighting weaklings anymore.? Shou smirked, crossing his arms. ?Pff Weakling? I've got more strength in my pinky than you have in those twigs you call arms!? She too stepped back and crossed her own arms. ?Can you even use that sword huh?? Shou nodded, ?Yeah i've been dealing with a big sword my entire laugh, I can handle it.? Shou smirked his normal cocky smirk. ?I didn't say how well can you take it in the ass. I said can you use the sword.? Mizuki smirked back at the red haired ninja. 

?Oh, I'm sorry, But the answer is the same, I'm an expert at both.? ?Hehe-? Mizuki quickly cut her laugh, ?I.. Didn't expect that self burn there.? Shou chuckled a little and nodded, ?Yeah well, I'm of the idea, if you burn yourself no one can burn you.? Mizuki nodded, ?Yeah, it throws your opponent off guard. I like it.? She stepped up to the Mashima and punched his shoulder. ?Alright! I approve of you!? She then turned back around. ?Now let's get going! I don't have to time to waste making fun of a loser like you!? 

?Ah I see we'll be taking your menstrual cycle.? Shou followed behind her as the two headed towards the docks. ?Well well, look who's got comebacks.? Mizuku smiled a little. ?I like to think of them as re-burns.? ?Return burns?? ?You got it.? The young girl rubbed her chin. ?hmm. I like it.? She punched Shou's arm again. ?You're alright for a Mashima.? ?Heh. I'm not exactly like my clan.... or like by my clan.? Mizuki stopped in her tracks. ?Whoa... are you the guy that killed his dad, then framed his mom?? Shou blinked a bit.?Huh... that got out to the village now eh?? ?Heh, hardcore shit right there.? Mizuki grinned. 

?That means you're the guy who destroyed the train too right?? Shou nodded, ?Yeaaaah... Thought my target was on the train. Turns out it was a different big breasted priestess.? ?That's awesome. You're just like us Hazara! Fuck hiding in the shadows you gotta hit things directly!? Shou grinned when she spoke. ?I like you're ideology Mizuki!? ?Hell yeah! Crush the weak and make em cower!? ?I prefer to just slaughter the lot, cowering just makes it seem embarrassing when I kill them.? ?Hehehe... But I like that look on their face when they beg for their life.? 

?Man you're sadistic.? Shou paused for a moment. ?I like it.?


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 16, 2015)

Pleasant for them maybe but for her it was one long line of 'fuck my life I want to die'. She was completely at their mercy, her eyes trained on their faces and trying hard to not focus ontheir bodies. She prayed the redhead would soon return and save her from this. she was rubbish at small talk. "...Oh, yes, well I mean-" She was stumbling, drowning, failing. "Please excuse me!" She turned tail and ran after the friend she had made. Friend. eyecandy. same difference. To the outsider it would have made her seem painfully shy. "YOU SAID THERE WAS SOMETHING I COULD DO TO WORK OUT." She said, skidding into the house, toppling against the bathroom door. Wait. he was naked in there. naked...and wet and... GOD DAMMIT TURN IT OFF WOMAN.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hakaizen spun the hot water knob, getting the shower going and undressed.  He quickly hopped in the shower, smile on his face.  He enjoyed making new friends, be them human or animal, and Hiniku seemed really awesome.  He lathered up some shampoo and began at the top, scrubbing his hair when he heard shouting and a bang against the door.  He quickly rinsed the shampoo out of his hair and grabbed a towel, wrapping it around his waist as he stepped out of the shower.  "Who could that be?"  He looked down to see that he was dripping water on the floor.  Damn.  I'll have to clean that later.  He walked over to the door and pulled it open, seeing a red-faced Hiniku standing there.  "Oh.  Hiniku-san.  What's up, were my cousins rude?"

A few moments later, one of his cousins came jogging up the steps.  "Oh," Hakaizen spoke as he looked over it him.  "Hey, Hijin.  What's going on?"  The older boy shrugged.  "I don't know, she just kinda ran off a few minutes after you left.  We were just about to show her where the dojo was."  Hakaizen nodded and looked at Hiniku.  "You alright?  Are you running a fever?"  He pressed the back of his hand to her head.  "You're a little warm.  Maybe you should lie down for a bit."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

​
Jirou Brother Vs Brother Part 2​









​

Ichirou's fist connected with Jirou's stomach, sending him rolling down the city block. His body tumbling and twisting before he finally slammed into a few trashcans and stopped. Jirou got to his knees and began to stand, Ichirou kicked his chin and sent the gennin flying backward, smashing through a wall and into an empty business. Jirou slowly stood up, Ichirou's fist connecting with his face and sending him flying through another wall. ?Huff... huff...? Jirou didn't stay down, he stood back up as his brother punch his stomach. 

The purple haired gennin leaned forward, coughing up blood. With a quick movement, Ichirou spun around and kicked his brother down the alleyway they had found themselves in. Jirou's body tore through the trashcans of the alley sending papers and rotten food flying everywhere. ?Is this what you wanted to show me?? Ichirou stepped calmly through the rain. A massive thunderous boom roars across the sky as lightning once more strikes between the two brothers. 

?Huff... Huff...? Jirou gripped his stomach, slowly standing up once more. ?Stay down.? Ichirou appeared before him in a flash, kicking him as hard as he could, Jirou ripped through a building and came out the others side, his body rolling into the towns square. ?Huff... Huff...? Jirou stood up again... ?You're good at that.? Ichirou walked a steady pace. ?I told you...? Jirou coughed, speckles of blood flying from his mouth. ?I'm not weak.? 

He clenched his fists tightly and charge his brother, the rain pouring down on his form as he threw his first forward. The droplets of water exploded on impact as Jirou's fist flew through the air. ?You're slow.? Ichirou grabbed Jirou's arm and threw him to the ground. ?Guah!? The missing nin raised his leg up into the air and delivering a powerful axe kick into Jirou's chest, crushing the ground beneath him. A crater radiated from the damage as Jirou was sent deeper into the ground. 

?Huff... huff...? Jirou began to stand once more, Ichirou's eyes widening. ?How...? How are you still standing!? TELL ME HOW!? The konoha shinobi chuckled at his brothers confusion. ?I've been putting chakra into my body.? He showed obvious signs of damage, but it was true. He'd been using his chakra to absorb most of the blows. 

?That does it!? Ichirou threw a punch as his brother, but Jirou's hand shot up, blocking the blow. ?Nnngh! My hand!? Ichirou pulled his fist back. ?What... How did you hurt my hand!?? Jirou chuckled again, revealing his hand to be a dark silver color. ?It's... what makes me special.? ?I see.? Ichirou narrowed his eyes. ?To think you'd actually have something like that hidden up your sleeve.? Lightning crackled once more. ?But it wont save you.? 

Elsewhere- 

?I have to find him...? Kiyoko ran through the streets, her robes soaking wet. ?Jirou... you can't fight him please...? She followed the path of carnage, using her future sight to track them. ?The square, I have to get to the square before it's too late....? She ran as fast as her legs could take her, she could hear the sound of thunder booming cross the sky, see the lightning striking the ground with increasing intensity. ?Please...? She could see the square coming up... It was now!! She could get him out of there! She could stop the fight! She could-

?Electric Hell!? A flash of light, it was blinding, then the sound of screaming... Jirou's voice was screaming! ?No...? Her vision came back slowly... But it was too late. ?No......? She dropped to her knees. Jirou lay at the base of his brothers feet, blood pouring out of a hole in his stomach.


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

Normally she could stay stoic, normally she could save face and keep her perverse fantasies in her head but when a half naked, wet, dripping, well toned man was in front of you, his equally hot cousin behind you, and a hot dog girl down the hall...things could get overwhelming. "N-nobodies...Timber." She only managed to squeak out her last word before going down. Too many friendly people paying attention to her. She liked it but it overwhelmed her with glee. 
_
"Am I dead? Is this was death is?...I died happy."_

But she wasn't dead. She was just unconcious. She awoke not long after in some room she didn't recognize, staring at he ceiling,a cool cloth on her forehead. "...Hakaizen?" She asked, the embarassment rushing over her. what must they have thought of her? That she was weak, foolish? a godless heathen? okay maybe that was going too far. But still!


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 4

Shou and Mizuki sat across from each other on the train looking out the window. ?So what's our mission anyway?? Shou asked, he wasn't exactly told what it was they were doing, nor did he really ask his clan head... ?We're going to a bandit city.? Mizuki pulled out a piece of paper. ?Well It's not exactly a bandit city, but it's a city taken over by bandits.? Shou nodded, ?Alright I like the idea. Slaughter a bunch of fuckheads and get paid.? Mizuki placed the paper back in her pocket. ?Yup~! That's the general idea.? The two grinned and snickered like idiots, all the while, the rest of the train looked on in fear... As these two had quite the murderous aura around them... and weapons larger than most the people here. 

?I wonder if they'll scream? Mizuki placed her hand to her chin. ?They always scream.? Shou added, ?Hehe.. They do don't they.? An evil smile came over her face. ?It's too easy. Bandits are such pushovers.? the young woman leaned back, ?I don't think they needed the two of us though, I'm sure i'd be more than enough to handle it.? ?Oh?? Shou raised his eyebrow. ?You think you can beat them all by yourself?? ?Think? You mean know.? She corrected. ?Heh, how about a bet then!? Shou leaned forward, holding out his hand. 

?Winner is the one who kills the most.? ?Alright, what we bettin?? Shou blinked a bit, ?Uuh...? Mizuki then grabbed his hand and shook. ?Loser does what the winner says for a week.? ?You're on!? Now this was what he needed! A challenge! Something to push him further! Yeah! This is was would revitalize his lust for battle! Something he could sink his teeth into! The aura began to radiate off him, the lust for combat, the murderous intent, the hunger for blood! 

He could feel the demon rising inside him once more, clawing at the surface to escape. ?I'm back baby.? His eyes shifted, they become colder, filled with dark emotion. That's right! This was who he was, not some musician, not some Christmas gift giving caring brother! He was the monster! The demon of the Mashima! ?I'll bathe in their blood!? He laughed inside his mind, finding the answer... Finding the true Shou!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hakaizen felt absolutely terrible.  He had no idea she had been feeling under the weather.  If he had, he'd have made her some soup.  He was mentally kicking his own ass when she began to stir.  She called out for him and he looked over, jogging to her side.  Thankfully, he'd had time to finish his shower, and was dressed in a t-shirt and some jeans.  "Hiniku?  You okay?"  He helped her sit up and removed the towel from her forehead.  "I wish you would have told me you were feeling sick, I would have prepared some soup or something."  He reached over to the end table and grabbed a mug of tea.  "Here.  My mother made you some herbal tea, drink it slowly, okay?"

At that moment, a pair of shouting voices could be heard.  Hakaizen sighed.  He knew these voices.  Into the room barged Yukino.  "Now is not a good time, you need to leave!" she shouted at the second person to enter.  Hakaizen almost face planted.  Mitase walked in, dripping wet and wearing a bathing suit.  "Hakai-kuuuun!  You said you would go swimming with me!!  Have you replaced me with this girl?"  Hakaizen's head bowed in embarrassment.  "Hiniku, this is my COUSIN Mitase.  Mitase this is my... girlfriend.  Yes, yes, my girlfriend, Hiniku-chan!!"  Hakaizen looked up at her with a pleading _'please go with it,'_ look on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Jirou Brother Vs Brother Part 3​
?I was... too late..? Kiyoko clenched her robes and tried to hold back her tears. ?I couldn't... I couldn't do anything....? Ichirou stood over the body of his brother. ?Patheric. Is this all you had to offer? Such a waste of my time and yours brother.? He kicked his brothers corpse, only for it to pop and with a puff of smoke reveal a log. ?W...What!?? 












?You shouldn't be overconfident brother!? Kiyoko looked up as she saw Jirou dash up from behind Ichirou, ?Leaf whirlwind!? He swept his brothers legs from out beneath him. ?He... he didn't die!? Kiyoko leaned forward, her hands placed onto the wet ground. ?_But... I... I killed him!?_? Ichirou turned to look behind him as he fell backward. ?Shadow of the dancing leaf!? Jirou appeared behind him in an instant and BAM! A powerful kick landed into his back, sending the missing nin into the air. ?Nnngh! What's with his strength!?? 

It hurt! It was inconceivable! His kick hurt! ?Steel Release! Steel Projectile!? Jirou fired a steel ball at his brother. ?I know it wont reach.? Ichirou coughed, turning his body around in the air. ?It's not large-? But Jirou leaped after his own attack, ?Steel fist!? His metal fist connecting with the ball mid-air and sending it hurling towards his twin brother. ?Fast...!? The ball slammed into his stomach, sending Jirou flying even further into the air. 

?Lightning... likes metal.? Jirou smirked, landing on the ground. Two massive bolts of lighting flew towards Ichirou, striking the metal ball he was not attached too. The bolts connected with one another, transforming into one bolt and shooting into the ground. Ichirou forming the bridge for the two bolts. ?GUUUAAAH!!!!? His brother shouts in pain as the electricity pours over him. ?You're strong... You can survive a little shock therapy.? Jirou quickly balled up his fist and rubbed his nose with the back of thumb, in one quick motion mimicking a punch. (he did the bruce lee thing.) 

?Jirou!!!? Kiyoko quickly rushed the young gennin. ?Ah? Kiyoko? What are-? She leaped into his chest and wrapped her arms around him. ?I'm so glad... I'm so glad you're ok!? ?Tch. See! I knew you couldn't see the future!? Jirou pat her on the head as she cried into his shirt. ?Oi... my shirts already soaked, you think you could... use something else to dry your tears.? ?Shut up! Baka! Jirou Baka! Baka baka! Super Baka!? 

?Heh...Heh...? Jirou's eyes widened, he quickly pushed Kiyoko away and turned around. ?You... you really have grown brother.? Ichirou stood up, the metal ball falling from his stomach. ?Ouch...? He chuckled a little, ?You are impressive. To be able to do this to the me of a year ago.? Jirou's eyebrows tilted. ?W..What?? He didn't understand, ?What do you mean the you from a year ago...?? Ichirou's arm slowly turned to a pink glob and dropped to the wet ground. ?You see... when I left the village...? His right arm began to turn pink as well. 

?I found a man... A scientist.? His right arm dripped and fell to the ground. ?He told me.. He could make me stronger...? He stepped forward, his leg leaving a pink glob behind. ?Stronger than I ever dreamed...? Another step, his other leg doing the same. ?And you know... He cloned me.? Ichirou chuckled a little bit. ?You see... I am the me from a year ago. Clone Mark 1.? more globs dripped from the clone Ichirou. ?In order to test his experiments out without harming the original... That was the deal...? 

Ichirou chuckled as he stepped up to his brother. ?You... only won because of the lightning.? His face began to turn pink. ?Don't... forget... i've grown... as well...? His brothers body slowly dissolved into a pink mass... which was then washed away by the rain. ?What... the hell?? Jirou's hands shook as he stepped backward, away from the spreading puddle. ?What the hell!?? He couldn't comprehend it, what just happened?! What was his brother talking about!? Experiments? Clones? Was that... Was that even possible!?


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

Her eyes fell on him, grateful he was fully clothed. like this she could interact like a normal human being. She tookthe tea gratefully and sipped it slowly. "Oh it's alright...I'm not sick I guess I just exerted myself." what a liar. She relaxed in her seat and let out a soft sigh, trying to just unwind. "this is wonderful its so fragra-" Well that wasn't meant to go smoothly for her. 

The sudden intrusion made her jolt, her hands clutching the tea nearly tightly enough to break it. But she spared the cup by putting it down promptly. So much going on at once. Once more she was bombared by wet attractive people. What was this place? was this real? The onyl thing that could have pulled her from her polite staring was Hakaizens statement. "HUNH?" GIRLFRIEND? She had never even so much as held hands with a boy! What the hell was he talking about girl-OOOOOOOH she gets it. "O-Oh yes uh... girlfriend. Right. Nice to meet you, Mitase. I hope we can be breast- BEST FRIENDS." Nope. failing. Pencils down, tests over, you get an 'F' Hiniku.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

Mitase looked from Hakaizen to Hiniku.  Then back to Hakaizen.  Then to Hiniku.  Then she grinned.  "Awww, you didn't tell me you had such a beautiful girlfriend, Kaizen-kun!"  She appeared at the bedside inhumanly fast, the grin on her face widening.  "Well, don't be so rude to your girlfriend, Hakaizen!  She's just fainted!  You should be holding her!"  Hakaizen went red as his hair and looked over at Hiniku apologetically, before giving her a half-hearted side hug.  "Ohh, that won't do!  Hug her like you mean it!"  Hakaizen pulled Hiniku a bit closer.  "No, no, no!  Like you love her.  _Caress her_."  Mitase was oozing hostility as her eye twinkled and her grin widened ever further.  Hakaizen gulped and wrapped both arms around Hiniku's waist.  "Good, good!  Well, don't be such a bad boyfriend, Kaizen-kun!  _KISS HER._"  Before it could continue an older woman walked in Hakaizen untangled himself from his guest.  "Ah, kaa-chan!"  His mother was where he got his hair and eyes, with crimson locks tumbling down her back.  She had a large, muscular frame, but was still feminine and curved.  "Oh, she's awake!  How are you feeling, dearie?  More tea?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 5​
The train stopped a days travel before their destination, mostly due to the dangerous conditions regarding the town they'd be headed towards. ?Looks like we'll be walking the rest of the way.? Mizuki tossed her axe over her shoulder. ?Think you can handle...? She turned to look out Shou, but he was already halfway down the street. ?Keep up or you'll be my slave for a week!? Shou stuck his tongue out at the young girl. ?Oh... You're dead.? Mizuku cracked her knuckles and raced to catch up with the red haired assassin. 

The two ninja dashed their way through the city, Though Shou was keeping ahead. ?Damn it! How are you so fast with such a massive sword!? She shouted, her clan was famed for their sword skills, but even they couldn't run as fast as Shou could, with such a large weapon. ?Ah! I'm just really strong!? Shou chuckled, spinning his sword around over his head and leaping forward. ?You should really lift some weights or something.? 

?How bout I just lift your ego! I'm sure that's plenty enough exercise for anyone!? Shou blinked a little bit. ?Well I mean if you want too.? He placed his sword back in its holster and reached for his pants. ?Oh haha.? Mizuki smirked as she overtook Shou in the race. ?You should keep your eyes on the road instead of your ego!? She shouted, ?Heh. That's cute, you think you're fast.? His feet dug into the ground and he began to mad dash forward. ?What!?? He surpassed her easily and continued even further beyond. ?I... Wait...? She stopped in her tracks. ?That...? 

?YOU WERE TAKING IT EASY ON ME!?? Mizuki's teeth grind against each other as she clenched her fists. ?You're so dead when I catch you... I'll fucking kill you.? She then took off as quick as she could, chasing down the red haired gennin with a fiery passion in her eyes. ?I'mma kick your ass!!!? Shou looked back to her ?Gotta catch my ass first!? He snickered to himself, he was.. having fun.  Something he hadn't had in a very long time. The feeling was almost alien to him.


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

This woman was a sadist, Hiniku was sure of it. could she smellthe weakness on it. "R-really its not- okay." It was the first time she had been hugged like this by someone who wasn't family. Strong, warm arms surrounded her body. This was affection. her heart slammed in her chest and her face burned underneath the bright orange markings on her face. She thought maybe she could do this until Mitase demanded that he KISS her. that would be her first kiss! shouldn't it mean something! She was about to push him away when they met a solid interruption. OH THANK THE LORD.

It was easier to quell the feelings with a parent around. But lord was everyone in his family hot? She would have to change her running route. "IM WONDERFUL THANK YOU FOR ASKING." her voice came out a bit louder than intended. "S-sorry I mean I'm fine but really I should get back to my exercise!" she pulled away from Hakaizen and his crazy cousin.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hakaizen's mother rose an eyebrow, confused for just a moment, before a  spread across her face.  "Mitase, Yukino, out!  Leave these two alone!  Hakaizen, be a good host and show Akimichi-san to the dojo!"  Hakaizen nodded.  "Aa, kaa-chan."  He stood and waited for the three of them to leave before turning over to Hiniku.  "Jeez, I'm really sorry about that, Hiniku-san.  Mitase's a little strange.  She means well, though.  I think."  He rubbed the back of his neck.  "So, I can show you to our dojo now.  It's a kendo dojo, but we've got weights and things like that.  I also have your rice over there in the corner."  He pointed with his thumb over at the sack she was carrying.  "Let me just get ready."  He walked to the other side of the room and slid open a paper door, going into his closet.  He changed into pants he could move better in and slid on his sandals.  He looked around for a bit and eventually found his hitai-ate.  He'd been so tired after his mission that he hadn't put it where he usually does.  He wrapped it diagonally around his torso and grabbed a wrap of bandages from drawer, next to sparring gloves.

After wrapping his hands, and sliding on the gloves, all that was left were his sandals and his shinobi pouch.  He slid his feet into the sandals and clipped the pouch to the back of his waist before sliding open the door.  "Sorry about that, Hiniku-san.  You ready to go?"


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

The dojo? YES THE DOJO! She could always stay focused when she was working out she had a goal and a dream far more important than her hormonal feelings. "That sounds great!" she exclaimed, hopping up excitedly. SHe could focus there and get back to her life and routine. she was very much centered around routines. it kept her motivated. 

While waiting for him she stretched out her sides a little bit and touched her toes, getting limber and warmng up. When he returned from his adventure in narnia she tooka  moment to appreciate his form. 

"what team are you on?" She asked before she coudl elt her mind go anywhere else.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Jirou- Guarding the Priestess ​
The rain poured out into the streets for days. The storm was too severe for any vehicles to begin moving, leaving Jirou alone in a hotel room to contemplate his brothers words. Just what could it be that happened to him... a scientist? Clones? Experiments? What happened to his brother, was it that scientists fault? It had to be... That had to be the explanation! He'd been feeding his brothers lies! Something.. Something with that scientist had to be the answer. ?I'll find him.? Jirou clenched his fists together. ?After this mission.. I'll find him!? 

The days passed quietly, Kiyoko had decided to lock herself in her room. Jirou simply refereed to it as her pouty time. Though Kiyoko would refer to it as Stupid Baka Recovery. Though things went back to normal when the two were able to the leave the city once the storm had passed. ?It's been so long.? Kiyoko looked out the window at the sunlight countryside. ?It felt like the rain would last forever.? ?It never does.? Jirou smiled, to Kiyoko it was a smile as bright as the sun... and just as warm. 

?Nnhmm.? She smiled back at him, ?I'm glad you're alive.? Jirou nodded, ?I didn't work as hard as I did to go and die you know.? The two shared a light chuckle, the problems that occurred those many days ago seemed far away now that the sun was shining once more. ?I'll bring you back brother.? Jirou looked out the window and watched as the birds flew freely through the morning sky. ?You'll see.? 

A few hours later-

The two stepped off the train, a new city, this time at the base of a  mountain. ?Well.. This is it.? Kiyoko looked up to the mountain. ?I'm at the temple now.? She turned to Jirou. ?The others will be here soon.? He nodded to her, ?Looks like it really is over huh?? She nodded back. ?Y..Yeah... crazy few weeks.? The young purple haired teen let out a light chuckle. ?Heh, it really has been hasn't it? We got attacked twice, got stuck in that rain, had those amazing gyoza and then the hot spring...? Kiyoko giggled, ?Yeah it was really nice... I had a lot of fun Mr. Nishimura.? Jirou shook his head. 

?You've been calling me Jirou this whole time. Let's not change tradition.? the words struck kiyoko, this was.... the first time he'd asked her to call him by his name. ?Why... Why am I so embarrassed over that...? She simply nodded, ?R..Right Jirou.? No... It wasn't embarrassment, it was sadness. ?I.. wont see him again.? Kiyoko's eyes began to water. ?Anyways! Get outta here~ I gotta find my next victim fufufufu.? The young priestess quickly turned away from him. 

?Tch... I knew it.? He let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head. ?Hahahaha! Of course! For I must tease everyone I can!? She held her sleeve up to her mouth. ?Why... Why am I saying this!?? She thought to herself, her eyes swelling more and more with the tears she'd been holding back. ?Well. Have fun with that.? Jirou turned away and raised his right hand up, tucking the left away in his pocket. ?Ah! Lady Kiyoko!? A group of men from the temple arrived. 

?Is... everything ok milady? Your eyes?? Kiyoko's lower lip trembled as he tears began to flow. ?I'm fine... bakas!!!? With those words, she dashed off towards the temple, her tears trailing behind her. ?Sheesh... I'll never get women.? Jirou rubbed the back of his head, his face turning a bit red as he remembered the night he met his brother. ?My... first kiss...? 


Mission Close.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

"Hm?  Oh, I'm not on a team.  I mostly go on missions with just me and Yukino.  Are you on a team?"

Hakaizen led her out of the house and down a short dirt path toward a nearby building.  It was nearly as large as Hakaizen's home, and one could see an exercise circuit in the back.  He slid open the door, revealing the dojo to her.  "Here we go.  Probably not as big as a clan's dojo, but it serves its purpose."  It was modest, with several workout benches, training dummies, kendo training swords, various ninja tools, anything you could really need.  When Hakaizen told his parents about wanting to become a ninja, his father and cousins had built this place specifically for him, but they all used it.  His dad went with a catch-all approach, not knowing what all Hakaizen would need.  So he got everything he could.  "Did you have a specific workout planned?"  He asked, headed toward the back door.  "We've got target practice out back if you need it."


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

He wasn't on a team? Unusual. 

"Uh yeah. Team loser."

She said it so simply as she scuttled on into the dojo. she was surprised there was so much available to them at once. She hadn't expected anything like this to come to her on a farm. The young emotionally vulnerbale woman began to shed her armor and everything else she didn't need. the metal clattered tothe floor, the skirt wafted off and she dropped her gloves with them, wearing only her black body suit which left her back completely exposed. "I usually focus on strength building. I do about an hour of target practice a day however, so I might use that. I don't use swords or anything like that. I'm mainly engaged in Taijutsu. My ninjutsu and genjutsu are weak." She moved forward towards the weights, counting the pounds out and racking up as much as she physically could on the bar. "is this all you have?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

"Team Loser?  Why are you guys called that?"  It seemed kinda mean to call a team, but she said it so normally.  Did the team themselves come up with the name?  He watched her shed her armor and stand there in a black bodysuit, which is when he realized that she had quite the body.  He caught himself staring and quickly looked away, trying to keep his eyes off of her bare back... and toned legs... and that rear...  Dammit!  Doing it again!  He decided to start off with a few sets of basic exercises, and planned on starting off with push-ups once he got her set up.  She told him how she focused on strength, and how her ninjutsu and genjutsu suffered a bit.  He nodded.  "I'm pretty bad at Genjutsu myself.  Ninjutsu's a bit easier for me.  Although remembering all those handseals can be tough sometimes."

His eyebrow rose a bit when she asked for more weight.  "Impressive.  If you're sure you can handle it, no problem."  He walked to the nearby closet, containing various workout equipment, and procured several more weights, placing them down the an audible thud.  "You're one strong girl.  Do you need a spotter?"


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

Hiniku hadn't noticed him looking at her that way. she was used to being the only pervert around. She was also convinced that she was ugly, years of hearing how hard it would be for her to find a husband from her female relatives kind of wore down her self esteem."Because its just me. Team Loser." She was more than pleased when eh presented her with the weights. "Not at all." she said sweetly to him, cocking her fluffy head tohe side and giving him a charming smile before stetching her back, doing a few lunges to warm up and of course some deep breathing. she rubbed her hands together and suited the bar up with the newly increased weight. Roughly 500 lbs give or take. 

She clapped her hands three times and then got down on her haunches, grasping the bar firmly. There was a swift jerk of her arms which brought the bar into the air and then rested it on her shoulders. Her back arched gracefully into position, stablizing her core. she didnt' shake, she didn't shudder but her muscles clenched and showed their tone through her flesh as her legs did all the work. Bam! Up in a flash she was now rigidly standing, the weight balanced onher teetering frame. all that wirey strength going to a full power dead lift. She nodded at him as if to indicate that she wasn't done. She grasped the bar tightly again and flexed her bicepts a bit before pushing the bar off her shoulders, holding it directly above her head. This was where you got to see some struggle, she was breathing through her teeth as she held it for as long as she could. But eventually her muscle screamed and burned and she had to return the weight to her shoulders. She didn't fumble but instead smoothly moved back down onto her haunches again. From there she just worked her legs, moving slow and deliberate as not to hurt herself in her squats. 

"You dont want to know how many times I've hurt my back." She said with a laugh. in this she found clarity.this made sense and she felt so SATISFIED with how easy this felt to her now as compared to the beginning of her training.she could not allow herself to atrophy. She was finally feeling some kind of purpose in this exercise. After thee sets of the squats she finally rolled the bar off her and sprung back up, stretching out her legs by grabbing her foot and pulling it up to her hip, able to pull it nearly past. with increased strength, came increased flexibility. both were completely necessary. She topped it off with a few trunk twists and then a back bend to keep her spine limber, standing ina perfect arch. "how much can you lift?" she asked sweetly.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 6​
Night fell over the land as Shou and Mizuki stopped their race. ?Heh, you're really slow.? Shou stabbed his sword into the ground and smirked at the young girl. ?Well you know what they say, guys always finish faster.? She dropped her axe to the ground and sat down. ?Ugh my legs are killing me.? Shou leaned against a tree and shook his head. ?Heh, You just can't compete with me, that's all there is too it.? ?Or maybe I just want you to grab my legs.? The young Hazara grinned devilishly at Shou. ?Keep teasing me and I will.? ?Heh, like hell I'd even let you.? 

Shou shrugged, ?Like I'd want to.? Mizuki's eye twitched. ?Eh?? ?Pretty simple.? ?Eh?? ?S-I-M-P-L-E.? He spelled it out slowly for her. ?Oh? What's simple then huh!?? She stood up quickly, grabbing her axe. ?You really wanna go don't you!? ?I told you.? Shou's eyes grew disinterested with her. ?I don't fight weaklings.? THUD!!! The young Hazara's axe found itself embedded in the tree Shou was just standing at. ?YOU'RE DEAD!!!? ?Slow.? Shou thought to himself, ?She's too slow.? But for some reason, this didn't bore him... 

?Come on then!? he held his sword tightly in both hands. ?Let's do this.? Mizuki wasn't as fast as him, he could see her moves coming from a mile away. She dashed forward and swung her axe, Shou quickly raised up his sword and blocked the oncoming attack. There was something about it though, the attacks continued, she spun around and swung downward on him, he leaped backward to avoid it. He felt something fighting against her. 

She spun once more, then spun her axe around, twisting both it and her body, before slicing at him from the left. Shou jabbed his blade into the ground, her leg swung up to kick him, but he quickly grabbed it with his left hand. She kicked off the ground, freeing her leg from his grasp and dashed forward at him. A flurry of swings fallowed her, left, right, down, every angle you could imagine. Each one parried by his massive blade. What was it? Why was this so exhilarating, why was he smiling? He was clearly winning, just toying with her. 

He didn't care for toying with people, it was dull and boring. But watching her struggle, watching her try to overtake him... he enjoyed it. Somewhere inside of Mizuku, she too was having fun, each of her hits blocked and parried but... something inside of her, pushing her forward. She wanted more, to fight against him more! To push herself further and further! The two grinned widely as they fought, blade clashing against blade! 

They didn't stop for hours! They went till their bodies were heavy and heaving, their breath was short and shallow. ?Hehe... you're pretty good with your sword.? Mizuki wiped the sweat from her brow. ?Yeah, you can take a blow.? Shou dropped down and sat on the ground. ?Ugh my legs...? Mizuki slid down her axe's pole and fell to her knees. ?I have that effect.? Shou chuckled, falling backward onto the grass. ?I'm exhausted.? ?I have that effect.? The two laughed as they both lay in the grass, sweat covering every inch of their bodies.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hakaizen felt saddened by her self-deprecating joke.  He wanted nothing more than to convince her she wasn't a loser, but realized there was probably very little he could say to her.  She then proceeded to completely blow him away by lifting her weights without breaking a sweat.  He decided not to bother her and went into his basic exercises.  He did 50 push-ups, sit-ups, and jumping jacks before doing a bit of stretching.  After he finished the regular, daily stuff, he decided to increase his proficiency in handseals.  He sat down on one of the workout mats and crossed his legs, hands resting in his lap.  He inhaled deeply, centering himself before he began.  He rose his hands and held them out in front of himself.


_Saru!_  He formed the Monkey, seal, laying his hands palm to palm, one on top of the other.  He focused his chakra in response, swirling it between his palms as he contemplated the seal.  _The Monkey.  One with nature.  The wise fool.  The unpredictable._

_Tatsu!_  Next was the Dragon seal.  He clasped his palms together vertically, placing one thumb over the other and extending his pinkies downward.  His chakra danced through his fingers and terminated in his pinkies.  _The Dragon.  Great, mythical power.  The bridge between animal and deity._

_Ne!_  The Rat seal, typically used for Shadow ninjutsu.  One hand formed a fist with the index and middle fingers extended, while the other grasped the extended digits.  His chakra traveled up the fingers and into the fist, and then back downward.  _The Rat.  The hiding one.  Vanishing into darkness with unparalleled stealth._

_Tori!_  The Bird.  Both hands performed the handseal signaling yang, and then joined together at the tips of the index, pinky, and thumb.  Chakra went down the arms and into the fingers before trading arms.  _The Bird.  Speed and grace, soaring above the clouds._

_Hebi!_  He then formed the Snake seal, clasping his hands together as if in prayer.  The strong grip and integrity of the seal signaling the usage of Earth ninjutsu.  His chakra swirled through both hands, connecting them.  _The Snake, ever close to the ground.  Dangerous and swift._

_Ushi!_  The Ox seal was next.  One hand extended all fingers and lay flat and horizontal.  The other hand formed the yang seal again and laced with the flat hand.  Chakra danced through his fingers, swift yet steady.  _The Ox, the beast of burden.  Strong and reliable.  Never wavering._

_Inu!_  Next came the seal of the Dog.  His left hand formed a fist and his right hand lay flat on top of it.  Chakra came down from the upper hand into the lower one.  _The Dog, fiercely loyal.  Friend to man, unassuming yet strong in its nature._

_Uma!_  Next Hakaizen performed the Horse seal, which consisted of both hands extending all fingers half way, save for the index finger, which was extended fully.  The hands then joined, the index fingers meeting at the tips.  Chakra zigzagged from finger to finger, down and back up again.  _The Horse.  Thundering along the plains on powerful legs.  Renowned for its versatility._

_Tora!_  The infamous Tiger seal was next.  The seal of Fire and destruction.  Hakaizen extended both the index and middle finger on both hands, before bringing the hands together.  His chakra flowed powerfully through both hands, almost feeling warm.  No wonder this seal was used for katon.  _The Tiger.  Power and death.  Able to defeat its enemies without a second thought. _ He momentarily thought of Byakko and nodded.

_I!_  The Boar seal came soon after.  He formed two fists and held them upside down, before joining them at the heel of the palm.  His chakra went from one palm to the other, making a very faint, almost magnetic feeling between his hands.  _The Boar.  Wild and territorial, small size hiding incredible strength._

_Hitsuji!_  He then formed the Ram seal, which could easily be one of the most used seals known to shinobi.  Similar in form to the Tiger, with one hand elevated slightly above the other.  Chakra swirled up from one hand to the tips of the fingers of the elevated hand.  _The Ram.  Durable.  Able to withstand the eroding waves of time._

_U!_  Finally he formed the Hare seal.  He clenched a fist and extended his pinky, while the other hand extended the index finger and thumb, before intertwining with the previous hand.  Chakra mashed from both hands, creating a swirl of it at the joining point.  _The Hare.  Swift and elusive, peaceful by nature._


He went through the entire string at a faster clip, reciting the seals aloud instead of in his mind this time.  "Saru, Tatsu, Ne, Tori, Hebi, Ushi, Inu, Uma, Tora, I, Hitsuji, U."  He released a slow breath and lowered his hands, holding them in the Hitsuji seal for a few seconds before releasing them.  He looked up to see Hiniku finishing her weight lifting.  He stood and walked over to her.  "Very impreesive, Hiniku-san!  You're a lot stronger than I am!"  She asked him how much he could lift and he rubbed the back of his neck.  "Eh... about three-hundred."  He grinned.  "You must train a Hell of a lot!"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 17, 2015)

The deluded fantasies humanity carries are truthfully birthed from the seems of dire necessity. They will always have one pinnacle which will undoubtedly surface as the situation demands it. Place men on a pedestal, they will relish the attention but curse the effort. Man in itself is not as complicated as they would like to believe, in fact, the thought of simplicity is a replant and ultimately uncared for. We blind ourselves on thoughts of whimsy and fiction, rather than accept the reality which is undoubtedly inescapable. Men's thoughts track the path of reality, but it is indeed a work that relies entirely on fiction. Men cannot fathom reality, therefore looks for an escape, whether that be on a proxy or even on a perception that just arbitrarily accommodates to them. This is a single premise that encircles the pattern of mental capacity, or more to the spectrum of the point, selective awareness. People will forever choose what to believe and what to deject as to, regardless of whether reality chooses to denounce of accept the terms as real, men will forever care more of how they feel rather than how things are. 

_This enough to warrant insanity._​



Ace
_Arc II_
_Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand_












_"But can’t you, if only for a minute, just let yourself go?"_​
The sentiment began to grow on a lonely field... this sensation was similar to fear, but not as close to it to cause a tremble. This was more than anything, a worry. A sentiment that births at the cornerstone of helplessness. When all other options delude you, and now you're left with merely a result. The options dim and the reality settles, now you are left with two... To either sit an accept the reality before you, or reject the world that placed you upon it. Will you take the blame or will you deny it? Regardless of choice, the sentiments is there eating you in a poisonous cloud that heavies on the mind, a fog, one that bathes in a sequence of white on the edges of your mind and envelops sanity and grace. Where soon you find yourself distant... from everything and everyone. Soon words loose their voice and it feels like life becomes a series of blank pages and guilt. And even when days become bright, exciting and full of joy, you can still sense the fog, curling on the corners. 

It's always there, reminding you of its existence. Reminding you that the smiles are temporary, that mattered little how far you traveled, it will always find a method to reach you. Lose yourself on its clutches and cry yourself to sleep. Yet, he knows he couldn't rid himself of such, he knew that it mattered little whether that sentiment was there, or that if there was a method to disperse from it. If anything, he didn't want to change the weather, he just wanted to learn how to cope with it. Yet it was fleeting, here now in a loneliness so great he couldn't even wonder of a possibility, stranded upon nothingness he couldn't even hear the words that floated on the distance. The once prevalent tone of a familiar tune is now dim, almost inaudible. And only a boy stands alone in world completely bathed in white.

Pressing his hands into the distance, an invisible wall stood before him, noting his hands as it bled due trauma... His eyes demonstrated the efforts of a lost child realizing he would never find home. Searching the empty, white sky, he could only hear murmurs. The silence was not only unsettling, but also frightening. He knew that this would be his home, if nothing could be done of the former circumstance. This was the suppressor which kept him silent, which kept the monster alive. The weakness of such quelled in the fog that intoxicated sanity, a relinquished the madness. There was no energy, there was no force which could aid him into remembering how it was that he managed to live so long without awakening the beast. All were incidents much like these, but the frequency varied. At times, he would see the tragedy. He would witness how the body moved without and urge, how it did what it wanted and mattered not his command. Others, he would wake to a mess, to a place where he would scent the odor of chaos. 

He was an ordinary boy, with an extraordinary curse. One which would consume his essence and revert him into a monster. The existence he was always wary about. His palm, dragging upon and invisible bloodied surface, soon pulled away. The image had dispersed before his very eyes, one which the child awarded a stare which wasn't accustomed too, the stare of depicting failure. As if he almost knew that one last try will result like the first, the second and the third. A smile broke, almost to force himself to another reality, to decline all the emotion that evoke at the moment as the words shook of his voice in a tremble.

"I guess there's no point anymore." 

Pulling back his steps trailed into a solemn track. He found no other option other than to continue forward. With each step directing itself further from freedom. Ace found himself between a rock and a hard place. In a world that was complete strange, in a world he didn't know, but he would soon recognize as home. The dread which spewed from the seems was that of despair, the aura of peace was tainted with one of solace. With density of such, this place could be considered a hell in it of itself. Tracing no true spectacle, no true image in this world. Not even his shadow was visible. This world, whatever it was, was the home to soul such as himself. Things that shouldn't have existed. The nothingness of which they belong.

_This was home for the unwanted. _​
A scoff, rather, he didn't know what to feel. Disbelief was all that he could manage, but this was how things played out... How did it ever end this way? Upon the distance, the image of something finally peered his sights. Walking towards it, his eyes looked at the form, white, spreading as if sunlight bathed its petals. 



"And here I thought I was the only thing that wasn't suppose to exist..." ​
He knelt in front of such, the wariness grew on him, but in this place there was almost nothing to worry for. As death seemed like an easy escape to what seemed to be this permanent problem. 

"You must be one hell of a flower. What did you do to get stuck in here with me?"

He didn't knew... maybe he was losing his mind, but something else called him. Sounds of footstep made themselves apparent, as a figure shrouded in a darkened flame took form, Rosuto Ivery, witnessing the flower, stood tall over the two. This was none other than the remains of his soul, the bloodied stain he left on this dimension. The rapture he caused on the white room, this was the seal. 

"I made it to you this time it seems."

Rosuto remained silent, witnessing something similar to him make his way on the path. To be met here, in this world, was to be engulfed in despair. This side of Mao, he truly wanted nothing to do with it. Crossing his arms, Ace stood to meet the gaze of the once live human who did all to gain the peace he so desperately required. The silence he so desperately wanted. The one thing he could never achieve, this world of white, was a testament of his failure.   

"To see you here..."

"Hollowed vessels have no place in the real world."

"Neither do the shadows of a messy past." 

Ace smile faded his head dropped and he found his tormentor, but something about his was off, the malice that once fumed from his essence wasn't visible on his stare. In fact, maybe even Ross himself noted something different.

"To lose... maybe we're all destined to see the world at it's "

A memory filtered through his mind, one where Rosuto was it's protagonist. One which adjusted his world in a scale of grandeur. 

"I even witnessed the world 

_The world... was just twisted._​


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 17, 2015)

She was nowhere near as adept at handseals as he was. her private shame.  Well, not really so private, she had never been great at ninjutsu without her families practice to guide her. she could make basic clones and all the things an academy student could do but really ever since she was small she focused on her body completely. She wiped a bit of sweat off her face and chuckled at him. "Well, I have to. I was actually born without the necessary chakra points within me to... do what my clan does. Thats the best way I can think to put it. I completely lack any of their potential. I am a defect. So instead I'm walking my own path. I refuse to be useless." She smiled at him, her face beaming with determination. she was self depreciating but still trying. 

"You msut practice your handseals a lot... I've never been good with that, I'm shitty at ninjutsu and I can't even DO genjutsu. My head isn't strong enough for it. I prefer the physical route. But we all need our own ways."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 7

The Next Morning~!

?Nnngh~? Mizuki stretched as she left her tent. ?It's nice to get out into nature every now and again.? She thought to herself, it probably had something to do with her instinctual nature. Though as she got up, she saw Shou swinging his massive sword over his head, ?One hundred and one.? He swung again, ?One hundred and two.? His body glistened from the sweat beading off him. ?You really do know how to use that thing.? Shou stopped and turned to look at her. ?Thought you learned that last night.? ?A girl likes a reminder every now and then.? 

?Well you can get that reminder later.? Shou placed the sword onto his back. ?We've got some bitches to kill.? Mizuki nodded, ?Gettin all fired up so early in the morning.? Shou grinned at her. ?You know how guys are.? The two packed up their camp and headed out. Once more turning it into a race, dashing through the clearings and the woods between them and the bandit town. 

at the town-

It took them a few hours, luckily the other day they had cleared quite the distance. ?Wellp, looks like we're here.? Shou grabbed his blade and prepared himself. ?I won't fall again.? Determination took over his face. ?You ready chump?? Mizuki smacked his shoulder, her axe already slung over her own. ?Always.? 

The bloodthirsty thirsty duo headed towards the town. On the outskirts they could see a few men, drinking their day away. ?Oh man, they're drunk? This is just like shooting fish in a bucket.? ?You mean a barrel.? Mizuki corrected. ?Nah.? Shou leaped into the air, ?Buckets are smaller.? His sword fell through the first man he met, the blood splattering over his friends at the table. ?Pardon me, mind if I cut in?? Shou swung his sword, the thick steel blade cleaving through the three other men sitting at the table. ?Fours a party, fives a crowd am I right?? 

?You can't start the party without me!? Shou turned around, behind him was another man, readying a knife, but Mizuki's axe sliced off his arm. ?Guaah! You bitch!? He growled, ?Be nice or i'll take the other.? Her eyes darkened as the man looked up at her, ?S...sorry... please, let me-? SHINK! Shou's blade swung over him and lobbed off the bandits head. ?HEY! THAT WAS MINE!? ?Oh? Was it? Sorry, I was getting tired of hearing blah blah blah blah.? 

?You can't count that one! That was obviously mine!? Mizuki got into Shou's face and scowled at him. ?I killed it, its my point. Five to zilch.? Mizuki clenched the pole of her axe tightly. ?You piece of... That's it.? She dashed off into the city. ?Time for Zuki to get serious!? Shou watched as she ran away, ?You know... there's just something about watching her leave...?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 17, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Uh-huh"_


Kentarou's eyes stared blankly into the distance as the conversation between Yuuko and the stranger pressed on. Whatever was going on right now had only been like background music to the matter at hand he was focused on. Yes, despite  being inside a deadly enemy's territory and meeting with a possible turncoat, the headlights within that young teacher's head could not find another more important than what kept him so astray from reality.

It was understandable, anyone would understand the conundrum he had been put in if they too heard those words. To give a better comprehension of the matter, let us trace backwards to this conversation that no longer had any meaning to Kentarou;

"We're too young to be doing this and that, mister,"

A certain girl that only stood a few feet away from him, named Yuuko, carelessly spoke those words. As such, the boy's heart and mind was left in a quagmire that paralyzed any further process. 

_'What did she mean?!'
_
He screamed inside of his own head like a madman.

_'What did she mean by 'too young'!?'_

It was only natural for this kind of calamity to strike, after all, he was but a normal teenage boy. Like a normal teenage boy, the concepts of 'sex' and 'girls' had a powerful psychological effect on him, especially if they were put together. 

So what else was Tsunamori-sensei to do when such a matter dropped on top of him?

_'There was no cute but despairing 'kyahh no that's gross!' or tsundere 'l-like I would do anything like that!'. No, No!! She said 'too young', that means if we were older than it would be different?!'_

There were many things taking place but that boy felt like he was locked inside a single space of time. 

_'Is the innocent and air-headed Yuuko, not really such a pure maiden that I thought!? Is she really a ****-crazed succubus after my johnny!? I know that sounds great but I'm not ready to become a man yet! This is all too fast! Kids can you hear me!? Don't you want out peaceful times to last forever? Please save Sensei! No wait, 'kids'!? What if she wants kids!? Oh god!!!!'
_
Despite being locked in this intense battle that felt like a clash between heaven and hell, the world outside of Kentarou's brain went completely natural. So much so that his brain had went on autopilot and was responding in the simplest form possible when promted,

_"Uh-huh,"

"Yeah,"

"Sure"

"Wow, really?"_

His brain had even included in phrases he would commonly use, even when they had no real relation to the subject,

"Does that sound good, Kentarou?"

_"An unfair world, yes it is,"_

"Kentarou was it? I'm sure you are in this state due to my brother." 

_"Probably those damn kids' fault,"_

He had been saying all of this and moving around as commanded despite the look in his eyes being similar to that of a dead fish. Yet the strange part would most likely be that he would have no problem pulling insane shots with his pistol even in this state of mind.

The only thing that was able to make it through his consciousness was the fact that they were getting extremely closer to the basement and the warning signals inside of Kentarou's brain were telling him this was no time to be stupid.

After putting the world-threatening ultimate battle on-hold, Kentarou only said these words with a grim and tired expression, _"Yuuko,... let's not grow up too fast,"_

Which of course left her with a puzzled look on her face
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku X*

This was rather problematic. 

What the Mashima was saying made sense but she was reluctant to accept his plan. Although Kentarou's gun would be pointed at his head the entire time, he probably had enough time to deal a killing blow. Any Chuunin would probably be able to pull that kind of feat, even if it involves dying. 

...a higher ranked shinobi takes each mission knowing full well it might be his last. An idea the girl had always tried to avoid.

What would it be then, accept or deny? 

With a small sigh of defeat, Yuuko held out the lantern for the young man to grab. "Since you'll be leading the way, you should have it," she explained, frowning a little. Kentarou wasn't arguing back though, she would take that as a sign that he agrees with the plan. The girl had half a mind to introduce them to the Mashima yet kept herself from doing so, there was no real need for it. Stepping aside, she motioned her hand towards the pit of darkness and waited for him to go inside, about to follow in herself when Kentarou stopped her.

"Yuuko...let's not grow up too fast." It was said with such a grim face, she couldn't help the equal levels of surprise and shock that came upon her. Interestingly, her friend's gun never stopped following Mashima's figure and the boy eventually followed behind.

It was such an abrupt topic it loosened the tension that had settled on her shoulders since she realized they had to go into a dark tunel underneath a cemetery, so she was able to follow both guys in without a second thought. Was their current mission taking a toll on him? She knew she shouldn't have left him behind to face Shou Mashima on his own, even if she wouldn't be of much help. 

"It's okay Kentarou," she whispered to him, reassuringly patting his shoulder. "We're going home soon."

The walk down the stairs was much longer than any of them could predict. Once they hit solid ground, though, they no longer had any of the light that came through the small opening the group had left behind. Mashima was still walking ahead, leading the way with the flashlight, Kentarou walked a little ahead of her and both seemed content with the silence that had settled. Yuuko, however, couldn't help but feel uneasy.

Reaching outwards, she touched the walls around her and got the distinct feeling that, the further in they walked, the narrower the underground tunnel would get. Yuuko had to take several deep breaths and continually reassure herself there was no risk of them getting stuck because someone had obviously already used this path before. 

Mashima raised his hand and motioned them all to halt. Dropping her hands to her sides, Yuuko frowned at the idea of what was about to happen next. All this time, the kunoichi had figured Jintaku would follow them quietly because it would be better than dying but that had been extremely naive, even for her. 

"It's okay," she whispered again, this time to herself alone. "It's okay."​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Hirako Mashima- Taking over for Shou!​

The elder Mashima brother placed his hand gently on the wall in front of him. The stone slab was cold to the touch, he caressed the wall, searching for any form of hidden switch. He could feel it, a slight bump in the rocky texture. This was it, the moment that he would see his cousin once more. A feeling of dread washed over his body, he could feel the cold seep into his very bones. Jintaku was just behind this door... 

Kacha

He pressed the switch and a door began to rumble and slowly move out of the way, receding into the rock wall. "Greetings." Five men stood before the group, each one wielding a Katana, their faces hidden behind demonic masks. "We are the elite." Hirako let out a sigh of relief, the tension inside his body vanished in an instant. 

"You two stay back." As he entered the room, the lights around them quickly turned on. "Ah, I wont need this." He handed the torch back to the young girl. "Close your eyes young ones." He looked Yuuko in the eyes. "You're still far to young to witness this." he turned back to the group of men.

"You face us alone?" The readied their weapons, "Suicide is never the answer friend." Hirako nodded, "Yeah you're right." the room slowly began to grow dark and hazy as mist enveloped everything in sight. "You should have run when you had the chance." 

Everything went quiet, before five loud thuds and the clanking of metal could be heard. The mist slowly cleared and the room was visible once more. The five men lay on the ground, their swords next to their bodies and a kunai lodged in each one of them. "The Mashima are assassins, first and foremost. Among them, my speed is unrivaled." 

He turned to the two teens at the entrance. "Forgive me." He bowed to them. "I showed you something unsightly. I apologize." There wasn't much time to waste however. "Jintaku should be further ahead. Let's try to handle this quickly." He headed deeper into the base. "He wont be such a pushover though." 

-- A few moments of walking -- 

The group came across a large, near empty, room. The only thing that was within were some lights and quite the large thrown shrouded in darkness. "Hello cousin." The tall red haired man, known as Jintaku, stepped out from behind the chair. "I see you've replaced that monster." "Yeah." Hirako lowered his arm to his pouch. "My brother was verging on death when i found him." "Do you blame me for his condition?" Jintaku smirked as he spoke. "Not at all. I would have left him for dead, but Rei wanted to bring him home." 

"Well then... What can I for you three?" He gently sat down in his throne, crossing one leg over the other. "You came all this way to see me. I think i should at least hear you out. It'd be the polite and courteous thing to do."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 8












​
Shou dashed forward, there was no need to hold back now, Mizuki had run off on her own. He was free, His blade sang as it swung through the air. He leaped off a wall, catching a bandit by surprise, his blade cleaved through the mans body, sending a fountain of blood spurting into the air. The others around him turned their weapons to the ninja. Shou's body twisted while still in the air, the blade following behind him, tracing his arms movement and ripping through their bodies as if they were nothing more than paper. 

?You guys are falling apart. You need more training.? Shou dashed off and kicked through the door of a nearby apartment building. The men inside quickly stood up from their seats, most of the men sleeping tour through their bedroom doors, grabbing guns and sword, knives and bombs... even a few Molotov cocktails. The crimson assassin tore through the front lobby. His sword swinging and cleaving through chairs, desks, tables... splintering each one as his blade found victim after victim. The blood trailed behind the blade with the force of each blow. 

Splattering along the opposite wall with each swing. It was truly like an artist with a brush, panting a canvas of terror. One of the bandits charge Shou, his right on gripping a knife, his left holding the back of his blade as he went for a direct jab. The young gennin aptly dodged to the side, twisting his body to follow the motion of the attacker. 

With a swift movement he grabbed the bandits right arm and brought up his own right knee. The blow connected with the knife wielders elbow, causing a loud popping sound followed by four quick snaps and the sound of tearing muscle, as the bone ripped through his flesh.  ?GUAH!!!? He let out an agonizing scream, his arm shook with pain as he dropped to his knees. ?Them's the breaks bud.? Shou's blade swung downward, cleaving through his skull, continuing downward to the floor. 

The bandits body fell to two sides as more charged the assassin. Bullets began flying over his head, but this didn't matter to him. He twisted and swung his body around, cutting down his would be chargers and then released his blade towards the gunman currently hold up on the stairs. It flew true, slicing its way through oncoming bullets and carving down the men like a lawnmower carves grass. 

The hail of gunfire ceased but there were more on the way. Shou charged the stairway, kicking the handle of his blade, causing it to flip upward, as it turned upright he grabbed the handle and cut down one of the men rushing him. He carved his way through the steps, aiming for floor number two. It was quick and merciless. He had the speed of cheetah chasing its pray and the slashing ability of a tiger sharks teeth, carving through each target with ease. 

On the second floor, a group of men had taken a defensive position. The front row of five men held up their guns while the back five lit the cloth of their cocktails. They waited for the door to open, but instead it flew towards them with unbelievable force. The wooden structure blocked their view and they scrambled to get out of its path of destruction. 

But behind the door was Shou Mashima. His blade tore through the wood and into the would be gunners. ?Burn him! Throw the Molotovs!? The gun men were the first to be struck down by the crimson ninjas wrath. ?Knock knock.? Shou's blade ripped through their flesh, the hallway floor dying red with blood. ?DIE YOU BASTARD!? One of the men tossed his Molotov. Shou's blade cut through the bottle, trailing burning alcohol behind it like a comets tail. The sword made its way through the man's body and dug into the wall. ?You're supposed to say. Who's there.?

The other men readied their drinks as well, the red haired ninja quickly turned round, his blade passing through the wall with little effort and twisting around to cut through the men, their bottles falling to the floor and spreading fire onto ground. ?Well then.? Shou bust down one of the doors, but no one was inside. ?Looks like they ran off.? He looked around, finding a few cases of moonshine. ?Hello.? He grinned devilishly as he grabbed a hold of them. ?one hundred and fifty proof? That's what, seventy five percent alcohol?? He blinked a bit. ?Yeah.? 

The third floor prepared for the assault to come, they could hear the rumbling downstairs, the screaming, the sound of glass breaking. They weren't sure what was to come, but they knew that a demon was on his way. ?Hold steady men!? They waited, watching the door for a few moments, before something odd happened. ?What... is that that?? They looked down to see smoke pouring through the cracks of the door. ?What the hell is going on?? One of them slowly walked over to the door and grabbed hold of the handle. ?Its hot!? 

He didn't give though, he threw open the door and flames poured into the hallway. ?Guaaah!!!? The man screamed as he ran back into the group. ?No you idiot! Stay away!!!? The others turned to run, bumping into the Molotov holders, who dropped their bottles onto the ground, spreading even more fire  into the room and onto the men themselves. 

Shou walked out of the hotel calmly, tossing a bottle of moonshine over his shoulder, fire erupting from the bottom floor. ?One hundred and three.?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

Juubun stared at Yukino. “No, I do not know where her exact coordinates are.” He answered. “The last I saw her she entered the liquor store. It has been a while since then, so I doubt she’s near there.” The green haired Shinobi scratched his cheek. “Any assistance you offer will be accepted and appreciated.” The teen put both of his hands in his pockets, before the Leaf Kunoichi could ask him for any information that might help the two of them to locate his friend the young Fūma continued speaking. “She has blue neck length hair, and wears a Rain Village headband. I am familiar with her chakra, so normally I would be able to sense her if she was within my range, but unfortunately it is difficult to focus on a chakra signature in such a populated village. I have not honed my sensing to that degree.”

There was a slight moment of silence as Yukino processed his information dump. “Since you are the native of this village I presume you shall take charge and lead this search.” Juubun sure did take this seriously. “Or alternatively we can call her on her cell phone. I do not possess such a device, but she has told me her number for future references until I finally do buy a cellular device. I could use yours to call her, assuming you own one.”  And suddenly all that information that Juubun said earlier was a waste of time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
My pursuit of knowledge shouldn't be seen as an admission of something I lack. This pursuit is about reclamation. As King of the Earth all knowledge rightfully belongs to me thus I only seek to take back what is mine. These scholarly pursuits are meant to help me reach completion and are for the betterment of all humanity in the abstract. This is what has brought me to what the shinobi call the Small Three. The initial thought I had was that I quite liked the name. 

It was a country that wore its insignificance for all to see in a rare instance of knowing its place. If a primitive lacks any sort of valuable commodity then the only acceptable commodity to have would then be humbleness.

The Kusa Library was a mildly impressive construct. The sheer size of the building was noteworthy being about six or seven stories high with the space inside being as voluminous as the amount of tomes held here. This had to be the place where books went when they died, there was just so much material littered throughout the corridors. l that I would venture to say the facilities were even larger than the ones at the Sakura Haruno Academy. Kusa was the receptacle for academics in this land so it would stand to reason there was more to learn here than at a place that was specialized to one particular field. I did have to admit it was nice to not have to be around a gaggle of twits wearing plaid skirts who had no right to interfere in matters of mortality.

Taking a look at my phone I went to my "mailbox", I was unsure how a mailbox could fit inside the contraption but this technology was another branch of witchcraft conceived by the shinobi world. Suffice to say I looked at the profile the Support and Aid department sent me so I could recognize the lucky primitive who was about to be blessed with my magnificence. The email "suggested" I go to the fifth floor to meet Naomi...Minami...

"It could be a common last name in the shinobi world. It would make sense for such a filthy common trash to have a filthy common name." After I quickly allowed the thought to vacate from my cerebrum I allowed my eyes, yes allowed, to peruse some of the book titles.​
I did not know where I was going so I went to a random section on the first floor, it was one that seemed to be dedicated exclusively to the Fennikusu clan. No matter where I went I was constantly seeing reminders of that unworthy fool who stood atop this world. There was some temptation to pick a book from this section as I did find it important to know your enemy but I just could not reconcile spending any effort on learning anything about a clan of gingers. It didn't hurt to browse though and it didn't bother me if some common trash was waiting. Even better was that to the extent that common trash could be related to that ginger shit the girl should wait.

If you're important then people will wait. If you're King then they must wait.

And to her credit she did wait as once I had my fill exploring I saw the girl in the profile picture provided to me. In person she looked rather unspectacular, nothing about her standing out, she was just another mouth breathing humanoid. She was truly lucky to be around me because today was the day she would assist someone as great as I. We were the only two people here so as I made my way over she heard my footsteps taking the time to look over at me. I was the kind of man that demanded attention when he walked into a room and for good reason.

"You are the one the Support and Aid department sent to assist me in reclaiming all the knowledge I am entitled to as King of the Earth?" Not waiting for her to answer the question he continued on."Pour into me all your knowledge about the magic you shinobi use."​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma* 
_Pillar Island_

“Huh… Where am… H-Hey put me down!” The princess shrieked. 

The girl’s sudden shouting caused Juubun to lose concentration and fall. Both he and the princess who was being carried over his shoulder came crashing down. The two teens groaned in pain after the fall. This was the second time Juubun fell today, but it wasn’t as bad when he fell down the dungeon stairs. “Y-You need to stop yelling so much.” The green haired Shinobi told the princess. 

The princess immediately stood up, and began dusting herself. “Absolutely not, you peasant!” The veins on her neck began to stick out, and her face turned red. “You can’t force me to return to my father! I will not perform the ritual, I refuse too! Do you have any idea what it does to me, the risk it poses to me! I am leaving this island immediately!”Juubun frowned, his eyes watered as he flinched and used his hands to shield his ears. “A-Are you about to cry! You must be jesting!”

“S-Stop yelling, please.” He closed his eyes and tilted his head downwards. It was getting hard to breathe. Memories of his past flooded his head. 

“And let’s not forget the fact that you punched me in the stomach! I should have your head for that!”

*“STOP YELLING!!!”* Juubun roared suddenly. This time it was the princess who staggered. “STOP IT!” The red drained from Josephina’s face, it was obvious no one ever yelled at her like that. Juubun began panting hard.  The young Fūma’s demeanor was no longer expressionless, he had watery widened eyes, flared nostrils, and he bared his teeth.  *“STOP!!!!”* He was no longer the scared little boy he was when he was eight years old, he was a Shinobi. Back then yelling to him always came with a beating, but now he could defend himself. It was then he remembered that the princess was of no threat to him. Like flipping a switch his face returned to the blank expression he always had. He stood up. “I do not like yelling.”

The princess was more taken aback than intimidated. This was the first time anybody has ever given her a taste of her own medicine. “I… Sorry?”

“Let’s go.” 

“What? I’m not returning, and you can’t make me.” She took a few steps back.

“Yes you are. I have a mission to compl-“

*“There he goes!”* A man yelled from a considerable distance away. Juubun turned his head. It was the knights. How had he forgotten? 

“I-I can’t be captured by them again.” Josephina began to panic.

“If you do not want to be captured then come with me.” Juubun said, keeping his cool as the knights drew closer on their horses. 

“Fine. Fine. Let’s go.” The princess relented. Immediately Juubun threw the girl over his shoulders and began sprinting away. “If you get close enough to the kingdom the knights will turn back. They wouldn’t dare enter it.”

Juubun continued to run. “How did they capture you in the first place?”

The princess hesitated. “I… I was going to run away with the man I love. He knew I did not want to perform the ritual, so he the said the two of us could just… Leave… He’s dead now.” Her last few words trembled. 

“This man, he was one of your cooks. He was dating one of your maids named Suzume.”

“He did not love her like he loved me. He told me he would leave her. I do not have to explain myself to the likes of you, what we had was real.”

“What the two of you had was detestable.”

“I do not have to explain myself to the likes of you.” Josephina said defensively. 

“Understandable. Now, the ritual, why do you refuse to perform it?” Juubun had asked the princess. The knights were still hot on their trail, but Juubun was getting closer to the kingdom. 

“The ritual to prevent Sato Gongu could kill me.“ The princcess answered bitterly.

“Sato Gongu is not real.” 

“Of course an outsider like you would say that.”

“My mission is to return you to your father, but I will make sure no harm will come to you after my mission is com-!!!!!” Juubun’s eyes widened. “I sense… A foul chakra.” They were getting close to the kingdom. The knights stopped their pursuit. 

“Sato Gongu.”


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
2.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc----_​
She had laid her head on the book and not too long afterwards, she fallen asleep. It was so easy just to close her eyes and drift off. If anyone asked her what she enjoyed the most, it would be the time of the day when the sun was about to set and it was able to pierce through the windows of the compound.  During that time she could curl up and just absorb the warm sun ways and just fall into a deep sleep. Naomi wouldn’t mind trading her human being life for being a cat. Just resting in the sun forever, sleeping, and patrolling the streets with no care in the world. 

_Such a nice life~_​
"You are the one the Support and Aid department sent to assist me in reclaiming all the knowledge I am entitled to as King of the Earth?"​
The voice was loud and powerful that it made her jump from the out of the desk. She wiped the sleep from her eyes, how long was she out? Naomi eyed the clock, he was over three hours late. Why did she even wait?! The maximum hold time was an hour! Naomi turned to the kid, and almost instantly she winced at his appearance. The white hair reminded her of him, she almost expected to get another tongue lashing, but the child and the man were two complete opposite. Naomi finally stood up from her desk, placing her hands on her thighs she did a slight bow.

“Ah…My name is Naomi Minami…” She explained as she bowed in front of him, “I will be helping you with the basics of missions and group work.”

When she stood up straight he had already sat down. Naomi took a deep breath. This was going to be a long day. Maybe if she was boring enough he would leave on his own, he obviously didn’t care about the tutoring secession, why should she. Naomi sat down at the desk and begun structuring the books in order, as she chastised herself for the thoughts. The reason she couldn’t do that was because the simple fact that the person had to rate her, and her social work was already low. 

_Though…_​
Naomi looked up at the boy from her books before tearing her eyes down away from him. This feeling she had in her gut, that made it twist and turn, made her want to run away. Naomi moved her hair behind her hair as she opened her notes.

“Um…First the basics of mission prep…” Naomi looked at her notes, she wanted to hide them away or burn them, the random doodles that flooded her notes made them seem sloppy, “First is to stock up, on weight…You want to load up on food…And…”

_Kill me….
Kill me please…._​
Maybe it was just her but the air was so thick that it felt like she was chocking. Was he even paying attention? Naomi didn’t want to tear her eyes away from the note book. Naomi took a deep breath as she tried to get the next few words out.

“Well…It’s because…You don’t know where you are going or how long it might take….” Naomi swallowed the forming lump in her throat, “Packing up weight means you can go at least 8 days without eating…”

Naomi looked up at him and almost instantly she wanted to throw herself out the window.

“We…Won’t…Begin chakra training until…” Naomi looked down at her skirt, “Until….”

“Until you understand what key items.…”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
This is not what I want. What the fuck this is really not what I want. Why the hell is this happening then. I was completely and totally specific about what I wanted and instead this is happening? My hand began to twitch, not noticeably but I could feel as the space between my forefinger and my thumb began to pulsate. It was like a tiny tiny little heart had grown there and ever so slightly my pinky quaked. 

This hand was the guide to him, the guide to the light.​
And yet I sat there stone faced, at war with something that was greater than she or anyone could possibly understand. It was time for her head to leave her shoulders as if it were disgusted at the prospect of ever occupying that space. Her spirit must have been yearning to be uplifted to the sun above the heavens. Yet I, King, the greatest deliver of desire known to all of man and womankind could not grant her that. I could not free her because what I knew could not change how they thought but my mind, my memory, was of the highest grade and in a different time and a different place I would grant her desire.

I needed to?collect my?oh wow she?s having trouble talking. That?s because of me. It?s difficult to control nature and every single time I stop myself from doing what must be done that?s exactly what?s happening. My intent, my will, is of the greatest estate in this life or the beyond. 

To the extent I can control that I do but it is difficult. It makes these air sucking bipedals uncomfortable like a bone dry heat was sweeping over them. Perhaps it would make me a better ruler if I controlled it better and perhaps it was necessary to try right now?

I can feel my face contorting into a most unsightly affixation?am I squinting and this dopey gingerhead wench is looking at me as it happens.

?We?Won?t?Begin chakra training until?? Naomi looked down at her skirt, ?Until?.?
?Until you understand what key items.??

*?ENOUGH!!?*​
My voice boomed to its zenith as I banged my throbbing fist on the table. I closed my eyes and took a single solemn deep breath.

?I do not believe in apologies so do not expect any. I will allow you a modicum of latitude.? I brought my thumb and forefinger a quarter of an inch apart to give this primitive a visual representation of exactly what I meant. ?We will do things according to your lesson plan but we will also not stop until I have reclaimed all of the knowledge.?​
I took a slight pause allowing our eyes to lock onto each other.

?All of the knowledge.?​
I repeated before I allowed our eyes to disengage her acceptance of fate slightly unnerving me.

?I am a very good student so I expect a very good teacher. We will take breaks as I see fit. Do you understand me, pri?? I stopped myself her sense of defeat was disarming. If I used the corpses of all those that had fallen before me as the foundation for my confidence then I would have an ego. 

?Do you understand me, girl??​


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
3.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc----_


_Great Phoenix take her soul now and leave nothing but ashes?._​
The books flew up into the air and crashed down with the force of his fist. Naomi heart stopped, her face began to pale, and for a minute she knew in one second that she didn?t want to be here anymore.  If there anything she wanted to be at this very moment was a turtle, close herself into a tight shell and never ever come out. Naomi took a deep breath, she didn?t want to deal with this. She didn?t want to deal! Regret! She regret everything that took place! She regret coming here! She regret having the teacher picked out the student she was going to teach! 

She regretted this damn major! She could have been a non-combatant just like her teacher suggested but no, she went through with it.

Naomi didn?t look at him as she turned around, her voice was low almost like a whisper as the words escaped her mouth.

?I?m sorry??​
Naomi couldn?t stand looking into his eyes. They were different, they were strong in a weird way she couldn?t place her finger on.  The type of strength that made her shiver as she took her book and brushed her hair back again. Something was calming about messing with her hair, that slight tingle she got when her hair disobeyed her wishes and still moved on its own. If that was one thing she didn?t mind not having control over it was the way she fixed her hair. The rest of her life was a complete mess that she just had to look and watch it happen like an idiot. 

?Don?t build muscle before missions, it increases metabolism?? Naomi words were almost a mumble as she looked at the notebook, the words were curved and dotted, ?And that means you are hungrier and it reduces the average of days you can last without food.?

_Ah, you do remember this stuff
_​Naomi couldn?t help but smile at her notes, ?And if you are working with a group from different neighboring countries it might be scary at first, but group theory will be the most important. The theory that working in groups better your chances at survival??

?Though this information if you know you are going on stalking missions?.And?Um??​
Naomi couldn?t help but look at him, the first thing as a student teacher was to gauge the lesson by what the person wanted. However she was just rambling on?..

?Ah, is there a concept that you don?t?.? Naomi didn?t know how to word it right, he wasn?t like Koi?.

He was more?.
_*Demanding??*_​Was that the right word for how she felt about the boy?​
?Fully grasp?? She continued, ?I mean?.There?This is a?Teaching setting, and if there something you want to do first.?

?I can work with that a bit easier.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
?Is there something I don?t fully grasp?? ​
My mouth moved and the words came out but I wasn?t there I was here because this was the only place I could admit it. I didn?t fully grasp an existence like hers. So meek, so ordinary, so afraid to even be alive for as short a time as you had. How was it possible that a person like this could even have the illusion of happiness? Maybe she just knew the truth; she was just something that was meant to die.

?No.? ​
I was close to offended by her question; duly noting she was a filthy ginger headed primitive who probably had a poor upbringing. It would make sense she would project her ignorance onto me, such is the cross one as great as King Kazama must bear?

?I understood completely girl. Your tomes say that one must gorge themselves to just below excess. That same tome prophesizes that a shinobi will be so inefficient in the completion of a task that he or she can go upwards of eight days without a meal.?

I drew in a breath with exasperation wanting for my hostility to attack this girl in a way I could not.

?Consequently it notes the bodies increased metabolic rate if you train too hard prior to a mission. The next unit was some ridiculous drivel about group theory, which is just that, a theory. Have you ever even been out on a mission girl??​
She did not speak I could hear the uncomfortable rustling of her feet beneath the desk, that was her reply. Defeated yet again.

?This is knowledge that is of no use to me. I do find it disappointing that you would relent so readily but it is understandable. I would grant you the honor of pride in recognizing that deference to me was for the best after all.? ​I stood from my seat and made my way over to the large bay window, which allowed for the natural light to filtrate the library. With noble dexterity I unfastened it allowing an influx of wind to flood the room. 

?What I require is best done outdoors. We will rely on your plain and common knowledge should I have academic questions. Now come along it'll be faster if you jump out the window instead of going out the front door."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
Yukino gently pressed the tips of her index and middle finger to her temple, suddenly feeling very tired. Not just physically, but mentally. Extended periods of interaction with others often left her a little drained?Juubun's strangeness seemed to only exacerbate that. "Why did you feel the need to explain all that when the issue is as simple as me calling her on my phone?" she asked quietly.

"I thought it would be important. It is important to be as comprehensive as possible," Juubun explained.

"I would rather not waste capacity on remembering superfluous... ah, never mind," she sighed, reached into her pocket and took out her phone. A small, black piece, with a small bell shaped like a cat head dangling off the side. The girl looked at Juubun expectantly. 

Juubun stared back.

"... his number, please."

"Oh. Right." The boy thought for a moment, trying to remember his friend's phone number, then recapitulated it to the dark haired kunoichi, carefully reciting it so as to not slip up. It was obvious, Yukino observed, that the boy didn't do this often. Not that she was surprised by that.

She waited, foot tapping against the ground as her the number dialed until, finally, the other person answered. No words were spoken, but Yukino could make out a light effeminate cough. "Hello?"


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
4.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc----_​

He didn?t have to say a word, but she understood by the way he looked at her. That he was extremely fed up with as a person, it was apparent the way his whole body was so tense. Like he was restraining himself from doing something that he wouldn?t be able to control if he started. It was completely suffocating this atmosphere between the two, she was kind of happy that no one was around, but at the same time she wanted someone anyone to save her from this hell this boy was putting her through. She could be doing anything else, but?.

She wasn?t?.And at this point she couldn?t make an excuse to run away from him. He was trying his best with her, and she should at least give him her best. Or whatever she could muster for him?

Though when he asked her that question, it was only natural that she shut up. Naomi wasn?t a field ninja all of her abilities fit staying on the sidelines or in the background. If she ever was placed on a mission, she would probably get in the way with her lack of experience than anything. Though Naomi gripped her skirt, that doesn?t make it a bad thing.

??My abilities were developed to help on at the home front.? She tried to defend her position, she wanted to defend her position, and maybe even explain it to him that there were different types of ninjas. Although as soon as she looked up, he was already at the window. 

Naomi lost all color in her face and hair, was it even possible that he could cause that. ?Wait?King!? She called out his name but already he was out of the window before she could even stop him. 

She swallowed hard as she looked down at him, she didn?t know the exact number of floors that was in this building, but Naomi knew that took her five flights of stairs to get up here. Smoke clouded up below his feet and dispersed almost like he commanded it to. When he looked up at her, she took a deep breath, did he expect her to jump? Please god why would she? 

_??.Ah??_ She opened her mouth to protest, people were already looking at King and his extravagant display. The kids talked amongst themselves commenting on how he fell from the window, before looking up at Naomi, who quickly hid herself behind the curtain. 

_That idiot!_ Somewhere in her heart she wanted to scream at him. _Why would he do that?_

It hissed and screeched at the top capacity that Naomi mind allowed it too. Though something else crawled up, almost like a sickening feeling?.Like vomit?.Something unnatural that her body almost instantly shut down to repress.

_*It seems fun to be that carefree?*_​
Naomi got up from the floor before peaking out the window, ?I?ll meet you out!? She could barely yell before closing the window. 

_*You don?t take risk?.*_​
The voice commented as she closed the door to the library and began to go to the emergency exit. She swallowed hard almost as if she was trying to swallow the thought. 

_*You don?t do anything?*_​
Was it bad that she didn?t do anything? Was it bad? She wasn?t like others, she couldn?t take those risk.

_*Why? Are you just making excuses for yourself?*_​
Did it matter? She began to walk down the flight of stairs, the sound of her shoes clopping down the metal stair case echoed through the building.

_*Koi was right?.*_​
Koi doesn?t know anything about her. She walked faster, there was a chance that King was getting annoyed for taking too long, and to be honest she didn?t want to get further on his bad side. 

_*It doesn?t matter what he knows, because you know?.*_​
Naomi began to pick up speed as she rushed down the rest of the flight of stairs. Once she got to the door she pushed it open and rushed out. She rounded the corner, her chest heaved as she tried to catch her breath. It was hard getting down those stairs without tripping on her face. 

?I?m sorry?? Naomi grasped her legs as she took a deep breath, ?It?It took longer than I thought??

_*Stop denying it?.*_​
Naomi looked up at King, brushing her hair behind her ear for another time?

?We can start whenever you want??

_*You are truthfully a terrible woman?..*_​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 18, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko VII*

This is what Mariella had been waiting for, ever since the took on this assignment even when she wanted to become a shinobi. The rush of adrenaline as she traded blows with her opponent, the destruction each of their attacks could cause. An exotic dance of contrasting styles that clashed on the battlefield. Her explosive power and foreign martial arts prowess standing against the electrified speed of a flying swordsmen. A combination that could only come to be in the streets with the kids gloves off and tossed to the wayside. Feeling the sting of his sword piercing the nape of her neck, there was only one thing Mariella could think off while she watched the flare of silver bare its fang at her.

_?I love a good fight.?_ 

*SNIKT*

The sight of blood, globs, flying across his seat alongside the slow drip across the sword as it began to cut across her arm placed a cocksure leer upon the chosen of Jashin. Knowing that this was the only inevitable outcome for a pitiable primitive iron deficient girl such as this, Hisako, only furthered reinforce the notion that the outcome was decided even before the battle began. He would cut her clean in two.

?What in the blue hell are you smiling about.? 

A fit of pique overcame his overconfident smile, for him to look upon the still breathing body of this creature was insulting but even worse? He found himself unable to free his sword from her earthly flesh when began to smile smugly at him. 

?Can?t draw your sword? Too bad, so sad.? 

Muscles bulged and veins protruded out her arm at the moment, conversely holding the sword and King in place. Only an exemplar of a physical specimen could perform such a feat. She had King exactly where she wanted him, there was no escaping from her. His irate amber clashed against her adrenalized ultramarine just as her hair began to sway, bangs floating across her face. A blaze of fire raged into the sky, swathing her body and cackling every few seconds as she was lit in a hue of lush mixture of red and yellow. 

*Katon Chakura Mōdo*

Her fist was at an incline away from King?s face. In the moments before her fist declined to violate his face in the way she had envisioned since the start of all this, her fervent eyes and body cloaked in flames mixed with her distant tongue gave her the visage of daemon. 

?Non lampeggia.? 

*POW*

_Beneath The Church...._
Down beneath the earth, pass a bolted door, things were happening that some may have never seen before. Kentarou and Yuuko alongside another man had come to confront the man known as Jintaku Mashima, who sat upon a throne shrouded in darkness. 

 "Well then... What can I for you three?" He gently sat down in his throne, crossing one leg over the other. "You came all this way to see me. I think I should at least hear you out. It'd be the polite and courteous thing to do."

Before their conversation could truly began, a heavy continuous rumble filled the room. Light vibration caused the few lights that illuminated the surrounds to violently flicker faster and faster. Dust from the ceiling shook loose and began to fall onto the ground until?

*CRACK-BOOM*

A gapping maw was all that was left of the roof caving into the middle of the room. The glint of flames shined through the smog produced from the man made cave in, Mariella vaulting from out of it and skidding her feet across the ground. Blood sprayed from her right arm that had a gash deep enough to see the meat of her insides. Sweat and grime adorned her clothes along with a not too pleased look that ignored everything in the room except the shadow emerging from the wreckage. King stood looking no better, blood dripping from his sword, and burns over the side of his face where Mariella?s fist connected with his jaw.

Digging her heels into the ground the daughter of Iwa hawked a spit of blood from her mouth. 

?You?re _really_. _Kinda_. _Sorta_. _Maybe_. _Gunna_ piss me off _stronzo_. _*First*_ you insulted me. *Then* I hit you not _once_, but _twice_ in the fucking jaw and it seems to not have shattered, *yet*. Just how many times.? 

The earth buckled from her dismount as wings of light elevated King to match her velocity. Each showing unfiltered abhorrence for the other. Her fist and his sword poised to attack, planning to subconsciously turn this area too into a battleground. 

*?DO YOU PLAN ON DISRESPECTING CAGNA.?*

*POW*

Both combatants were thrusted from the sheer force of their attacks into a corner and different walls in the room. Only mere seconds passed with before they both reappeared, Mariella hurling a chunk of rock out of her way and King slicing through the cloud of smoke in his vision. The stage was set for another round; however, the strangest thing emerged from the female?s mouth as she wiped blood from it. 

?Heh. You?re my type of guy, ragazzo.?


*T/N: Non lampeggia = Don't Blink
Cagna = Bitch
Ragazzo = Boy​
​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 8​
The building burned behind him as Shou walked down the street. ?A... monster...? the other bandits began to step backward as black and purple chakra radiated from the assassins body. ?He's a complete monster...? Shou's hand grasped his blade as he marched forward, the intense killing intent leaking out of him. ?Hehehe...? Shou grinned, ?Hey...? His head tilted to the side, a shadow coating his eyes, but a faint glow of red radiating from his left eye. ?How about we play a game.? 

One of the bandits tossed a molotov at the gennin, but his massive sword swiped it out of the air, shattering the bottle... igniting his sword. ?I call it Hide and Seek Out.? Shou dashed forward at top speed. His sword swinging through the air, one man fell, his stomach carved open with a single hit. ?Use the incendiary grenades!? 

The pin was pulled on a metal canister and chucked at Shou, but he batted it out of his way, the device crashed through a store window and exploded. Twelve men rolled out of the door, bust through the glass and fell to the ground, flames coating their bodies. ?One hundred and sixteen.? He dashed forward again, speeding from one for to the next. ?DO SOMETHING YOU IDIOTS!!!? A bandit wearing a red bandanna slowly began to step back. 

?He's too-? The man couldn't finish speaking, his head was taken clean off at the base. Shou kicked his body into another bandit readying his incendiary grenade. BOOOM! The explosion coated the streets in flame. Ba-ba-ba-ba-baboom! One after another, the grenades on the corpses began to go off. ?He's.... He's not human...? The bandit with the red bandana fell to the ground. ?You're a demon... YOU'RE A MONSTER!? 

SHUNK! 

Shou's blade stabbed through his chest and pierced into the cement below. ?Thank you. I worked hard for that title.? He swung his blade over his shoulder, tossing the mans corpse off with it. The road behind him continued to explode and burst into flame. Fire spreading from one building to the next, rolling across the road and meeting with the various alcohol and flammables the bandits stored around the town. 

?Holding forth this sword, I cut vacuity in twain.? Shou's blade crashes through another victim as he walks forward, leaving the firing wreckage of the city block behind him.?In the midst of the great fire, a stream of refreshing breeze...Shiaku Ny?do said that.? He sliced down another victim, his own drink pouring over his body and becoming consumed with fire. 


?Where the hell are the gunners!?? one of the bandits screamed. ?Sir... The gunners are dealing with a woman in the east.? *?What do you mean!??* The man turned to look at the other bandit. ?She can send her slashes flying sir. They carve through out men without chance to avoid...? ?I'll handle the boy.? A voice came from behind. ?Are.... You sure? Boss hired you to kill the civilians this is our-? ?Shut up or i'll feed you to my blade.? The man stepped passed the two bandits, he wore a purple coat with white fur around the neck. ?You... You got it...?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2015)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*A TACTICAL MIND*​
Ren's finger tapped against the chess board impatiently, a grimace showing on his face as he found another piece taken. "You know," he muttered, "for a person who calls himself a simple steward, you are surprisingly good at chess." He had lost three pieces to Fujio's five; the game was decidedly in his favour, but it was still too close to his liking.

The steward smiled. Despite being on the losing side of the game, the aging caretaker showed no signs of worry. Whether that was another case of his immaculate professionalism or him being assured in his victory, the Houki had yet to decide. "I have had ample time to practice over the years, Master Ren. It has helped sharpen my skill, I think."

He edged his knight closer. Ostensibly to pressure his Queen, but as a set up to pincer his bishop and rook the following move. Such a strategy was the only thing he could do against Fujio, whose pieces were defensively arranged in such a way that it would be impossible to go on the attack without heavy casualties on both sides. Ren suspected that, if he had chosen to do that, he would have played straight into his butler's hands.

Without so much as even a frown, Fujio moved the Queen out of the way, gently relocating it behind the safety of a line of pawns. And like a cheetah, Ren pounced. He danced the knight over the, a pawn eaten in the process, and placed it between his opponent's bishop and rook. The steward arched an eyebrow and looked at Ren again. "Excellent move, Master Ren."

_Fujio will obviously move the rook, but taking the bishop will be just as good. Without his Queen, he won't have any pieces left to move diagonally across the black squares._

But instead of moving either pieces, the steward merely advanced another pawn forward. The defensive line was slowly moving towards his side of the field now, which was worrying, but Ren now had a choice of either his rook or bishop. Something didn't feel, right, though. Even as he knocked down his opponent's rook with his knight, a sense of unease begun to grip the Houki. His eyes scanned across the board...

And then he found it. _Ah, shit._

"An excellent move," the steward repeated, moving his knight forward. Checkmate. "But, Master Ren, one must not only focus too much on one strategy, I think. It risks you being taken off guard by sudden developments, such as this. I believe this is checkmate?"


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
7.
Naomi Minami​_
_?Naomi?Dear, is everything okay??_​
Naomi didn?t answer her mother. She had entered the house and threw her stuff in a corner, completely ignoring everyone around her before rushing to her room and slamming the door behind her. She didn?t even know if anyone was there, she didn?t care. She just wanted to forget, she just wanted to erase the day out of her head. The sound of her door opening made her cover her head with the sheets. Her mother sat on the bed and placed her hand on her head. 

_?Darling??_ Her mother called out to her, _?What happened??_​
Naomi didn?t answer, she turned around so her back was facing her mother. How could she explain to her that she almost choked a teacher? How could she explain anything that happened today? Or what?s been happening in her life? So the best thing she could do was just be silent, tomorrow she would go to school and pretend that nothing ever happened. She would stop looking for this club, she will stop doing all this unnecessary stuff.

_?My love??? _Naomi closed her eyes as she felt her mom lay her head down on hers, the sound of her mother?s voice was so calming but it was laced with something, she sounded more hurt than she should have. Naomi always had these moods where she didn?t want to talk to anyone, but this was different, her mother was taking her mood swings harder than she used to.

_?It?s about school isn?t it??_​
Naomi heart stopped as her mother pat her back,_ ?I got a call from the department?They told me, and its okay.?_

Naomi heart slammed in her chest, what did they say about her? Naomi finally moved out of the covers and sat straight up. Her mother eyes looked as though she had cried. The dark circles that seemed slightly irritated, why was she crying? Her mother looked at her for a minute and for a minute she realized that Naomi didn?t know what she was talking about. 

_?Oh?.Oh God?.? _Her mother grabbed her hand, _?They didn?t tell you?? _

?Mom???​
Naomi mother took a deep breath as she looked around, almost as if she wanted help with this. As if someone was supposedly magically appear and tell her the news. Though no one came and her mother realized that, there was no other person here except for them. And every second that passed was more painful than the millisecond that was before it. 

_?The family won?t judge you?.They won?t think less of you.? _Her mother began and she knew that something happened and for a brief second, she remembered Koi?s words about her teachers. About how they truthfully feel about her, and why she was going so long without being called out. Did he do it? Did Koi convince them to act? Her heart felt like it was being gripped by a vice.

_*No?*_​
_?But?They are thinking about??_​
_*No?Please God?*_​
_?About moving you to the non-combatant studies?They don?t think you are fit to be a ninja.?_​
Naomi felt her mom grab her and wrap her into a tight hug. 

_?Dear it?s going to be okay! No one will think less of you if you drop out now. You still have us! You still have your family.?_​
A noncombatant were the people that worked in the background. They made the economy, they worked the jobs that ninjas couldn?t. They were the bank tellers, the restaurant owners, the people that she passed by every day. The people that she was taught not to see less of, but to respect because they are the parts of the wheel that keep the village together. However the truth was, that the ninjas didn?t respect in noncombatants. They were supposed to be protected and cared for, especially in The Small Three, where ninja was the highest honor one could get?

So to be kicked out of a program?.
To be told that someone didn?t fit the image of being a ninja?​
Was the upmost slap of shame?.​
So when Naomi begun to cry, gripping her mother as if she was a rock. It was because she knew what it meant to her family if she was kicked out. She knew what it meant as a person to be kicked out. The frustration of the day, the frustration of life, and the news all balled together into tears. Hot steaming tears, that wouldn?t stop running.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 18, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Let's Go Then"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -

A battle continued on, yet one could say that this 'battle' was more of a cat and mouse chase. Although when compared to the monster hounding him, Kentarou's threat level could be similar to that of a mouse's. Even so, the young teacher dashed along through the hospital hallways at full speed without the look of a coward in his eyes.

"Kenny~ Doesn't Sensei want to come and play with lil' old me? I know I'm kinda bad but what happened to no child left behind?"

Despite them not visibly being able to see eachother, that Devil's voice echoed through the vast nearly empty halls of the building. 

"What was that bullshit about biting the bullet? Isn't there something you want to teach me? Well there's something I wanna teach you....,"

Tension spread through out Kentarou's frame as he continued to pace. A heavy air was noticeably squeezing down on him at every second. Without even seeing it, the boy knew that something was creeping on him from behind.

Even still, the normal boy held on tightly to the paper in his hand. Yes, it was a pamphlet he had found running through the hospital that was a map of the locations inside of the building.

Eye's glued tightly on the sheet while running, the boy maintained his well-conditioned burst of speed. _"I should be close by!"_ he mentally told himself to get rid of the loomed despair on his back. However, no matter how much one denied it, there was no escape from the dark reality which was always at onesside. Or as should be said, from above, as a crack formed along the ceiling above Kentarou's head, only.for a second afterwards for it all to come crashing down.

The teacher pulled back at the last second, narrowly evading the falling monsrosity and the chunks of concrete and stone raining down with him. Despite it's usefulness being questionable, Kentarou readied his gun as a defense mechanism once he found himself falling flat on his butt.

"Sorry to drop by, I was just in the area ya know?"

Kentarou was not listening to that beast's pointless ramblings, as he was more focused on his enemy's raised leg, held just a few feet off the ground. Although it wasn't seeable with the human eye, a powerful force gathered around that white-haired devil's leg. There was no time to wait around and see what would happen. Kentarou knew a strike was coming so he quickly got back to his feet and ran down the hallway on the right at fullspeed. 

It was at that moment that the immeasurable opponent stomped his foot down. It was an action anyone, even a small child could make. Yet the result was the feat of only a demon's. With that inhuman at the centerpoint, a 360 invisible wave of destruction spread out. The ceilings, lights, floor, doors, walls, everything in it's path was crushed and smashed.

The shockwave was a constantly expanding dome that was traveling at great speeds, following along close behind Kentarou. The force was invisible, with the only indicator of it's existence was the carnage flattening all in it's trail. It's speed far surpassed  that of a normal boy like Kentarou so he was quickly struck by the all-crushing blow.

_"AGHH!!!?!"_

His back met with force, sent him flying and spinning through the hallway much faster than he himself had been running. His body flew and collided with a steel door, crashing through it and the opposite wall of the room inside of it.

With the boy down, it was only a few seconds before the silhouette of the monster entered the room. "No good sensei,you can't go sleeping on the job now," he commented casually despite another human being visibly damaged as he rested his back against the cracked wall. Still, even with blood seeping through the cracks of his lips, a smirk formed on the beaten boy's face.

_"'Sleep' huh?It's actually a little funny that you mention that," _Kentarou said as he staggered to his feet, cuts and bruises everywhere to be seen. The only thing that couldn't be found however, was the look of defeat. Which that monster had obviously planned to change with his bare hands. However, even he was suprised when he saw the weaker foe come charging at him head on. 

"Ohh~ I thought ya were a bit smart enough to not just charge at me, but sure let's see what a human pancake looks like!"

Kentarou raced while dealing with thte pain of his injuries and the result.....was that of him running past that devil. Confused, that monstrosity turned around and found Kentarou pointing the gun his way. When the trigger was pulled, it did not strike that inhuman creature and easily deflect, instead the bullet missed and struck something else.

When that demon in Ace's body looked, he saw that it was some sort of tank that was seeping out a gas from the entrance hole the bullet had created. After a few more shots were fired into it, the gas quickly spread out. Even with the gas starting to cloud his vision, that devil could still clearly see the label written on the tank,

'Sleeping Gas'

Yes, the kind of gas used to knock out patients before operations, however this time, it was being used as a weapon for Kentarou. Of course, as the creator of this situation, Kentarou's feet could clearly be heard rapidly running down the hall, escaping from the gas that quickly filled the entire room that devil was in and spread out into the halls nearby.
_
"Your shield can protect you from my bullets but lets see it protect you from that gas. Good night, you bastard! Go back to the nightmare you came from!"_
​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 18, 2015)

"The Inadequate, The Reject... Now veiled upon a world where the failure's rejoice, two lonely souls stand at awe at each other's worth. For here on out, we will see despair unfold. To witness how the world cycles with uncaring blithe as the two heroes of a bygone age finally realize how much of everything they placed behind. How life truly births different outcomes, and soon the flow of time replenishes the cup, sometimes with water, others with blood. Two choices placed before you...  

To either sit an accept the reality before you, or reject the world that placed you upon it!"



Ace
_Arc II_
_Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand_










​
Honestly, there's no real definition for this. At the end of the day, each decision is based on convenience. Regardless of whether or not you like to admit the fact, at the end of the crossroads, your decision will be arbitrarily based on you.On values specific to you, or merely because it goes better in your perceptive scheme of the future. You write your days almost instinctively hoping to follow a mapped conscious of how today shall play out, ridding yourself of unwanted or unseen outcomes, meanwhile welcoming uncertainty and pleasantry disguised as enigmas. So that later in your livelihood you can replay such tales at the whimsy and the flourish of your vocabulary's prowess. Expansive tales, with menial details, smiles and stutters of which role allows the randomness to shift its course to a beautiful memory. Process continuing with chains unbroken with familiarity.
_
'Pleasantry has always been our objective since birth.'_ They say. I say this doesn't come until we grow, until we realize what we've lost as innocence becomes faded, as the world's weight burrows into our shoulders, nailed into our backs and latched into out ankles, we somehow pull away from the peace we once knew as children. Carrying a cross with spiked crowns on head titled _'The Wayward Spectre of Joy'_. We carry burdens, tragedies, honest mistakes, uncertainties,insecurities all wrapped up in a package of doubt. We consider the less of many, experience has told me men are tragic beings, and horrid ones as well.

I view a world, slowly decaying in its perception of madness. No good can come at the end, yet many see hope shaded at the essence of its corners, some look for hope in the inevitable, others look for hope within themselves as an example. Religion, belief, science, thought, moral, theory or even philosophy. Maybe at the end we're all just faithful for something to change?

We've created a sense of comfort.

We believe in the other, but not in ourselves, looking at mirrors with worry, hoping our demons would keep each other in check. We becomes masters of disguise, holding anger within civility, sadness within smiles, doubt within feigned glory, and scars... within time. We forged an idea that time heals old wounds, but we forget that time also helps to rust.  

What can we do?

I want to be seen a man that's prime, but not as a man that cried, because his wishes weren't fulfilled, his dreams became shattered and his hope faded. I want to see the world with light, but with every corner there's shadows, I'm not saying I don't welcome the struggle, I'm just saying that with each hope that beckons the light, there are those who'll push you into shadows, just because you aren't the one.

_What's the right thing to do?_

_Move on. Stand. Wake up._​
Say no to the voices who cry out in agony for you to stay in bed, for the people who wish to see you at their level, for you to drown alongside society's perception of _'normal'_. Remember that you're an oddity, someone's who's different from the rest, that no matter what fucking curves you need to take, what mountain's you need to climb, what skies you need soar through, there's no wall that can impede your progress. No clock that can say that wounds would never heal. Take a step and move, take the time to realize you're not weakened by the people, but by yourself. The first step is hard, the second will be worst, but that won't stop you. Because at the end of the day!

_That's the right thing to do!_

"Rosuto. I think it's about time we finally saw each other eye to eye." 

"I agree."​​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 18, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Like I Thought"_


Finally they had made it,before their very eyes was the man they had been assigned to protecting and capturing. Of course, Kentarou did not expect it to be with several highly trained bodyguards in their way, but there was nothing to be done about that. A bead of sweat dripped down the side of the boy's head as he stepped forward in front of the main reason of his recent headaches.

The boy thought that a normal fellow like him taking part in this was unfitting, but he didn't feel like it was time to complain about that right about now. _"It's like this,"_ Kentarou spoke out to catch their attention, the opposite party's heinous eyes directing their attention towards him. _"It's your daughter,"_ with only those three words, a small noticeable twinge had come upon Jintaku's eyebrow. _"I'm sure you know the kind of person you are right? I don't know what it's like for you shinobi, so I can't get into too much detail. However, I know for sure that a person who leaves behind his daughter and makes her worry, absolutely can't be an upstanding citizen. In other-words, I'm sure that you know that you're a scumbag,"
_
Despite trying to handle this in a orderly and calm manner, Kentarou had obviously let a bit of his emotion slip while he was thinking through the situation. Yet still, the reaction upon Jintaku's face remained unfazed, it was certainly the kind of face that knew well what kind of existence he was. It was as if he were agreeing along with the boy. The young teacher narrowed his eyes for that reason and continued on. _"Since that's the case, I won't appeal to the non-existent fatherly side of you. Instead I'll appeal to the scumbag side. It's like this, despite the kind of horrible person you are, you're lucky enough to have a tsundere daughter that's willing to see you rot in a prison cell for your crimes instead of getting killed."_

Kentarou looked around at the faces of those criminals and as expected, they were similar to stone. _"So we're here to protect and take you in. Now like I said before, I won't appeal to the fatherly side and ask you to do this for your daughter, instead I'll appeal to the rotten and selfish side of you and tell you this, there are two guys on their way here to kill you, I'm sure you know how many of your goons they've taken it. If they get here, it's over for you. So if you want to live and have the chance of possible escaping, take the deal and come with us,"_

Kentarou simply said that with a clenched fist at his side. He himself and so as he noticed, Yuuko too was nervous, but he wouldn't allow himself to show any weakness and ruin their chances. The criminals on the opposite side sat and watched in a few moments of silence...until finally, Jintaku made a single action, he laughed,

_"Hahaha! Is that it kid? Is that all you have to say? What is some suit-wearing boy and his quivering little girlfriend going to do? Ah yes they've caused me some trouble but Shou and that Jashinist won't last long once I'm through with them. They'll reach an amount of suffering that'll make them wish I killed them. Even if I did need protection, I wouldn't be caught dead hiding behind you. Do you know who I am? I run this town, I'm its boss, it's king. Nothing goes unless I say it does. To answer your question in the form that your little brain can handle; no,"_

It had been with those rotten and careless words that caused Kentarou's shoulders to sink. With a disgusted expression on his face, the young one once again pleaded,

_"Listen-"_
_
"Hmph I don't need to do anything. Not for you or that little runt daughter who looks too much like that whore of a mother of hers. Are you done here?"_

Jintaku sent that question to Kentarou, to which his gripped fist could only lossen up. There has been a faint chance this could have went without any bloodshed and he had failed to grab it. That meant there was only one other possible obvious outcome. And to prepare for that, Kentarou readied his one and only weapon.
_
".....You know, I wanted this to end without anyone else having to get hurt or die,....but I don't take kindly to pieces of shit that abandon their kids. Do you get what I'm saying Jintaku? There's another side of me that hoped you rejected our offer and  thinks pieces of shit  like you deserve a few bullet wounds!"_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 18, 2015)

> *Previous Events*
> -
> -
> 
> ...



*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Training*

Tora has a short temper, everyone knows that and everyone tends to clear out whenever she's in a particularly bad mood. There are some days, however, when the sole goal of the entire universe appears to be getting on her nerves. Fortunately, the brunette possesses a quick way to deal with days as rough as the one she had been having.

It's called Yuuko.

And it's currently lying stomach down on the couch, her ankles crossed in the air. It was so concentrated on the book it was reading, not even Tora's blood thirst was noticeable. From the faint blush that was gracing the creature's cheeks, Tora knew it had just gotten to, what it considered to be, the good part of the story, usually involving a rich son of a bitch confessing his love to some dirt poor girl and promising to spend the rest of his life with her.

"Get your ass in training gear," the woman barked all of a sudden, her face breaking into a pleased grin when the girl jumped almost three feet high from being startled.

"But Tora, I'm almost at the end...give me ten more minutes..." Yuuko whined, frowning at her mentor. "And our training session was yesterday. You left me hanging for hours and now you come here and..."

Tora tuned out with a bored face, reaching up to clean her ear with her pinky finger as the girl ran her mouth to her heart's content. Honestly, she wondered why, after all these years, Yuuko still thought her mentor gave a fuck about trivial matters such as being in time or being polite. "Ah, damn it, fine already," she finally gave in with an annoyed sigh. "Let's just go to the arcade or something, there's a new game that I wanna try out."

Yuuko shut up almost immediately, her eyes wide with interest. "Okay, let me just go get dressed," she jumped over the couch and ran past Tora, to go to her room.

"What, you're fine like that!" The woman complained loudly. 

"I'm not wearing a bra!"

"You don't need one!"

The teenage girl turned back to glare daggers at her grinning mentor, blushing furiously. Her purple eyes narrowing when Tora shrugged, obviously showing off. "Those puppies are still puppies because you're always keeping them on a leash like that."

Yuuko rolled her eyes and turned her back to the older woman's crazy laughter, deciding to stop the argument there instead of just giving Tora more fuel to tease her with.

---

"You lied to me," the girl accused, crossing her arms as the brunette unfolded a chair near a tree and sat down. 

"It was a tiny white lie to get your ass moving. Very necessary for dealing with twerps like you. Warm up, we'll focus on you and your pathetic excuse for physical strength today. Seriously, Yuuko," Tora feigned a frown. "It's sad when my civilian girlfriend has more man power than you do."

"I-I'm n-not that weak!"

"You're way too easy to rile up," Tora grinned before motioning for Yuuko to get started. Once the girl was finally stretching her muscles in preparation for that day's challenge, the brunette made her way to the center of the grounds and took a deep breath in concentration. Quickly forming hand seals, too fast for her pupil to take note of, she molded her chakra and let it flow to the ground underneath her feet.

The ground shook as a gigantic wall rose up so high the woman couldn't see the top. Happy with her own work, she went back to the chair, passing an open mouthed Yuuko, and sat down, taking out the lattest issue of PINKU from her back pocket to pass time with. "No chakra, use your hands and feet alone to get to the top. We're not going home until you do." 

She knew the girl was gaping and trying very hard to find a decent excuse to get out of this, yet was proud when nothing but silence came. Looking up, she saw her standing in front of the wall, looking unsure of how to begin. Yuuko might often believe that Tora's challenges are random and just bullying-related but, truthfully, they were more often than not aimed at helping the girl overcome her weaknesses.

Hiking was probably going to be one of the hardest things for her to face. Usually, this would be the kind of exercise Tora would give a kid with stamina problems, but Yuuko has as much energy as the Duracell bunny. On the other hand, she has as much strength as a baby and relies on her jutsu way too much instead of hand-to-hand combat. It wouldn't be long before she starts struggling with the climb.

Indeed, five minutes in her shirt was glued to her skin as her whole body was covered in sweat and the girl wasn't even half way up. "Keep at it," Tora shouted. It wasn't healthy, putting Yuuko through such strenuous exercises. Her strength should be built gradually, with smaller exercises first; forcing her body to get tougher this fast could lead to lifetime injuries...and the forced resignation that comes with them. However, Yuuko doesn't have the luxury of taking it slow and steady.

Tora winced when she saw a ripple run through her pupil's left calf. Probably cramping. The girl almost let go from the pain but was able to keep herself steady against the rocky wall, pulling her leg up after a few seconds to use a free hand to massage the muscle. It was her fault though, she'd all but crippled herself with her idiotic attitude towards violence. 

Honestly, that will  be the greatest challenge Yuuko will be facing. And Tora hated that she couldn't give her any help at all. It's something she must learn by herself. The only thing the mentor can do is find ways to make her pupil stronger without her even noticing it so she doesn't cower away. 

---

Yuuko let out a shaky sigh as she pushed herself up one last time. Her heart was beating painfully inside her chest, her face was probably red from straining herself and her breathing sounded unhealthy and unfit of the athlete she, as a kunoichi, should be. 

It was already dark and, from all the way up there, she could see the lights starting to appear all over Kumogakure. Like little stars would behind the clouds. The girl lay down on her back and rolled to spot her mentor still sitting on the foldable chair, reading that magazine of hers. "Hey!" She called loudly. "I made it all the way!"

Tora's head moved as the woman looked all the way up. "What? Do you want me to praise you or something? Fucking congratulations! Now get your ass down here, I'm hungry!"​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 18, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku XI*

How cruel.

This was a man who had no kindness inside him, no empathy nor capacity to love. A monster, in the most classic definition of one. What kind of father speaks of his daughter in such a terrible way? What kind of lover uses such words to describe his loved one? Only cruel words, angry laughs and the strong belief that he's above everything; including consequence.

How sad.

He has nothing. No treasured home, no loving family to come back to or think of. No friends to lean on nor allies to have his back during terrible situations. Yuuko couldn't help but feel bad for him. What an ugly person...he has no idea. She wanted to help him, show him that there's still time to make amends. But that would be to no avail, this man was beyond her help.

Deep inside, she thought maybe Shou Mashima and Kirei Kazama were the ones in the right this time, even if their intentions weren't the best. _A life, without love, is no life at all._ Yuuko, on the other hand, is too weak to even consider such an idea, much less act on it. _Good, stay that way, don't seek that kind of power or that kind of thinking._

The young girl gulped. "I-I'm sorry," she told Jintaku. "You d-don't get to p-pick."

Stepping away from her friend's protective and warm back, she instead chose to stand by his side, getting into her fighting stance. Her knees shook and her hands were far from steady but she was doing her best to push through those feelings of insecurity and fear, she couldn't let Kentarou fight alone a second time.

"Hoho! Is the girl actually going to fight too?" Jintaku laughed out mockingly at her feelings. Her eyes narrowed. "Maybe I'll take care of these two and then keep you. Bit green now but you'll be growing up nicely."

Repulsion bubbled inside her but she swallowed it down, Yuuko would pay no mind to the words of such a pitiful soul. "I-it's okay," she repeated a fourth time, not sure who she was reassuring right now. "K-knocking him out...that's e-enough."

A few steps ahead of them, their allied Mashima also got in position for the incoming confrontation, motioning at the both of them to stay put while he took care of the enemy ahead. So she wouldn't give in to her fears and step back into the protective shadows, Yuuko pretended she didn't saw them and formed hand seals, shuffling her feet to get ready to jump. The kunoichi would not get cocky, her job is to be a distraction for the enemy, keep their eyes on her while her team strikes strong.

She was about to unleas an array of water bullets when the roof above their heads gave in and fire licked through the cracks. Reacting quickly, she grabbed the back of Kentarou's jacket and jumped back as all hell brook loose. The entire floor of the church fell on them, the statues, the benches and glass raining dangerously over their heads, along with it Hisako dropped down, followed by Kazama. 

Her female team mate was looking bad, with several bleeding wounds but, to Yuuko's relief, she seemed to be able to hold back the enemy well as he was also looking rough, and she seemed to still have much of her to put into the fight and even...

?Heh. You?re my type of guy, ragazzo.?

Yuuko blushed, she couldn't help it. This was straight out of one of her romance novels. "My, Hisako-chan, how bold..." she sighed, cupping her cheeks with the palms of her hands.

This wasn't the time to think about such things though! Rather, one of the people they were supposed to avoid allowing to get closer to their target was now in the same room. Had Kazama realized this? Or was he too caught up in his fight with Hisako to notice?​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 18, 2015)

*Furi Sousa *
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

After she had successfully obtained the bottle of sage goose her father had sent her to retrieve, the Rain Kunoichi was surprised to not see her pale scrawny friend anywhere in sight. At first the blue haired ninja assumed that Juubun simply wandered off and would be near the vicinity, but after looking around she couldn’t find him anywhere. _“Where did he go?”_ She thought to herself, as he leaped into the air and landed on a rooftop to get an aerial view. 

The gears in her brain had begun to turn as she concocted different theories of what happened to her friend. Maybe something interesting caught his eye? No, Juubun never found anything interesting. Perhaps he was kidnapped? No, why on earth would anyone kidnap him. There was also the possibility of Juubun finding new friends to replace Furi. “Nope, there’s no way he can make friends.”

The search for Juubun began, and it lasted for quite a while. Jumping rooftop to rooftop the Rain Kunoichi scoured the village, until finally she was ready to call it quits. Suddenly, her phone started to ring. Whenever someone called Furi, it was either her father… Or… Nope, her father was the only person who called her. In fact, his number was the only number she had saved on her phone. Reaching for her phone she saw a mystery number on the caller ID. 

With a puzzled look on her face, she answered the phone. She heard a girl on the other end say hello. “Uhh, who is this? I think you have the wrong number.”

“My name is Yukino. Your friend Juubun gave me this number.” Came the response, the girls voice was clear and concise. 

“Oh, that’s great. Is he with you? Can I talk to him?” Furi asked. 

There was a momentary pause. “Okay.” Came a hesitant response as the phone was handed to Juubun.

“Hello.” Came the monotone greeting.

“What do you mean ‘hello’. Where did you go? I told you to wait outside.”

“You did. The area was crowded, so I walked away for a bit.”

“A BIT IS NOT AN HOUR!”

Juubun winced. “C-Can you not yell?”

“Oh come on, I can’t yell over the phone either? That isn’t the same as yelling in person.”

“Why would it not be?”

“You know what… Just… Just tell me where you are.” 

“Near the Leaf Village mall.”

Suddenly Juubun could hear the sound of wind roaring as Furi began to jump rooftop to rooftop. “Why are you near the mall?”

“Because I threw up.”

“What does that have to do with being near the mall?” 

“Because I threw up on someone’s shoes, and etiquette dictates that I aid them in getting a new pair and pay off my debt through labor. At least she said something along those lines.”

“So wait, you spent the last hour in a mall hanging out? So what, suddenly Juu-Juu is a social butterfly and master at making friends?” There was a hint of jealousy in her voice. 

“I do not know.” There was a sudden pause as Furi could hear Juubun asking if they were friends now. “She said no.”

“Hmpf, didn’t think so.” Furi mumbled. “I think I’m getting close. Can you sense my chakra?”

“Yes.” Juubun was currently oblivious to however Yukino felt to him having an extended conversation and possibly wasting her phone minutes. He then closed the phone, and handed it back to Yukino. “She’s here.”

Suddenly in a final leap from her current rooftop Furi landed near Juubun and Yukino. “Hi.” The blue haired Kunoichi said to Yukino. From the voice on her phone Furi imagined Yukino looking much older than she actually was. “My name is Furi, thanks for looking out for my friend.” She outstretched her free hand that wasn’t holding a bottle of Sage Goose so she can shake Yukino’s hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2015)

Killing Jintaku... The Leader Arises​
"You know." He placed his hand beneath his chin and looked on at the children before him. "My original plan was to merely sit and watch for a while. Allow you to capture me and see my village once more." He smirked a little, "But insults weigh heavy on the mind of a man such as me." He placed his hands on his throne before slowly standing up. 

"My wife, she cheated on me you know." He took a step forward, "It was something i couldn't stand." Another slow step forward. "She broke a solemn vow." One more step down the stairs of his throne. "Then my clan broke the most sacred of vows." His hand pulled out a picture of a rather muscular man with a thick red beard. "Jajirou Mashima, fucked my whore of a wife." He threw the picture to the ground and kept walking. 

"I found them together." He made a quick motion, sliding his thumb across his neck. "And slit her throat." He then opened his shirt to reveal a horrid looking burn on his right shoulder. "He stabbed me with the cigar he was smoking." He closed his shirt back once more. "Now you insult me." He slowly rolled up his right sleeve, on it was an tribal tattoo resembling that of a lion. 

"You have great potential girl." He looked her in the eyes. "You can become something great. A ninja with skill to put these others to shame. I can see it inside you." But, it was a shame... she didn't want to unleash that potential. "I won't be coming peacefully with you all. But i think you for ridding me of the annoyance of Shou." 

His eyes grew dark as he spoke of Shou. "Flies have that tendency to buzz around you and irritate you before they die." Hirako snorted a little, "You trying to piss me off? It's not like I care about him." "No." Jintaku bit down on his thumb and slid the blood across his arm.

"But greetings King and friend." He slammed his hand onto the ground, a seal formed and four lions appeared in a puff of smoke. "These are my friends." Jintaku turned back to his throne. "I hope you like their company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
Part of what makes these shinobi filth is their inability to grasp their insignificance. I read all about how the value of my kingdom had been tarnished by assisting the shinobi in their war. Years of knowing we were the best, above their petty squabbles, sent down the drain because of an ugly old man. However I must digress in the face of the oddity that was Naomi Minami. She was a truly obedient pet. She was innately aware that her existence was something I allowed and that I was the dominant party in our interaction. Her refusal to jump did not bother me on the contrary I appreciated her candor. It was so rare to meet a primitive with this level of obedience, it would be a pity for her to see the light especially so if I was not the one to guide her there.

Thus she did not offend me by making me wait as she traversed the levels of the Kusa library. After she had arrived I turned on my heels and like a good little ginger bread mutt she followed as I led her to a meadow. It was a wide expanse of luscious green that you would expect to find in a place with a sophomoric name like Village Hidden in the Grass.

"I was recently informed that my abilities are similar to the sorcery you ninja employ, what you would call ninjutsu. All knowledge about this subject rightfully belongs to me under claim of right."​
I ended my short speech as my hands flitted through the air faster than any man could possibly perceive. First was the dragon seal, I interlocked my fingers, pressing my pinkies together as my left thumb remained at the top. Turning my hands at a 45-degree angle their plane changed as my thumbs were now held together as my hands were placed into a state of equilibrium, the tiger. This was followed by the last seal I had allowed to occupy my arsenal as I allowed my hands to part ever so slightly and rearranged the positioning of my fingers into the bird seal. It was time for my assistant to bare witness as I bent the earth to my will.

"Tectonic Plate Immolator No Jutsu!!!"​
The earth meant to shift uncomfortably and tremble at the prospect of my tremendous power, quaking with a suffocating fear as I made its surface bleed out in agony.

Yet nothing happened...

Well wait a pebble definitely moved, but only a single pebble. Why would the Earth not listen? This brought my blood to a scalding boil. I was no longer in control of my body as I heard the scraping of metal as my katana was released from incarceration. Both my hands covered the hilt as I brought the sword above my head ready to unleash my rage.

"Why isn't it working!? I jumped into the air allowing my body to become parallel to the ground, as I swung downward with all my might.

*SNIKT​*
One cut it didn't appear to do much though and that incensed me even further. I'm not sure I can even think straight anymore, I can feel the storm brewing within, ready to rage.

"Why isn't it working!!!"​
I roared once more, as everything turned white for a moment. As reality snapped itself back into place like a rubber band I saw indecipherable etchings into the ground and my assistant cowering in fear. Taking a breath I deposited my sword back into its scabbard and very calmly I asked;

"Girl, why does it not work? There is nothing I cannot do and if there is something I cannot do then it cannot be done. So what is wrong with this absurd shinobi magic?"​


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
5.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc---_​


Naomi watched as the boy tried to manipulate the earth around him. This wasn?t a really thing here in the university. The use of elements was just there. If someone wanted to learn it, it was open to them and it was a course just like any other. Though it wasn?t unnatural that someone couldn?t master an element, Naomi wasn?t in that category luckily. Her element was decided upon her birth, her mastery over ninjutsus was based on her mastery of her blood. Though she never used it. With her hair and lack of mastery, she could have been considered a normal person. 

He seemed frustrated that it didn?t work?
_
Ah?_​
It fitted him?That attitude of what doesn?t work for him, it was worthless for him and should be thrown out.​
Though there could be many reasons why it wouldn?t work. Some was way off from what she could think of, more complex problems, and it should have been dealt with someone of that caliber. If it was basic then she could probably help him. Was it the form? Naomi eyed him up and down. There was many forms that people take when doing different element styles. Water and Air were more lucid styles, flowing in everything, fire was wilder, and earth?.

The one he tried to manipulate was grounded?

?You aren?t in tuned with your element.? Naomi commented as she looked at his feet, ?Your feet are too close together.?

Naomi concluded that was the problem, she studied his form, his stances, and overall his general appearance. She saw people that used earth styles, she grew up with people that used fire. All she did was look at other people. All she did was watch them, and in so that was how she studied. That is how she was able to read, and that was why she was a near perfect candidate for the support department.  

?Earth style requires forms that signifies support, stability.? Naomi walked over to him and moved her feet in between his as she tried to copy the form of the earth style she had in her head. The feet were always far apart, they didn?t focus on speed like people who managed wind, or as lucid as the wind or water masters. ?Earth is wide and strong, just like the element around you.?

Naomi moved her eyes up from his feet to his leg, ?You need more support here, imagine you are about to carry something large.?

She patted his thighs to usher them down in a wider stance. She then pressed her hand on his stomach, pressing it hard against his stomach.

?Releasing the air from the stomach and constricting the abs helps with channeling the chakra for earth.? Her eyes studied his stomach, well feed, tight but not tight enough, he never lifted weights before probably. His training was probably more so because he had to, not because he wanted to.  She gripped his sides, ?Tighten up please??

She studied him, every inch from down to his breathing, when he held it, when he released. She committed it to memory. Naomi was always an outsider, she was never good with people, and so she never went to tutoring when she needed help. Though what she could do was copy, she saw people, she would read them the actions they took, the actions that they always took, and she would try to copy them. 

_*Living through people?.*_​
_Was that the comment for it?​_
Naomi looked at his chest, ?Chest out, keep your stomach tight and the stance strong.?

She finally got to his eyes before backing up, her eyes fell down to the ground. She couldn?t look at him. Not because embarrassment, she was always embarrassed, but because it was too strong. If he wanted to master flames, it would only fit him?.The boy?s eyes carried enough fire to make her turn away. 

_Her mother would cry at the thought?_

The masters of flames scared of the flames of another?​
A joke?A cruel joke that Naomi lived?

?Round out your shoulders and try the signs again, think about the earth.? Naomi turned back around as she looked at the ground. She thought about her next words, something that would motivate him, something that was for him and only him.

?Earth supports and is strong, it doesn?t move unless it has too. Think of that when you channel chakra.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 9​
Shou stepped through the burning wreckage of the city block he was in. There didn't appear to be any survivors, that was good. ?So.. let's see. We'll call it five hundred.? Shou nodded to himself and placed his blade onto his back. ?Actually.? A voice called from behind him. ?This city is filled with three hundred men.? The sound of glass crunching came from behind as well... Shou knew the man was walking up to him, but he stood there in silence. 

?You've actually only killed about fifty.? Shou swallowed hard as a hand placed itself on his shoulder. ?But you can make it five hundred.. if you like.? Sweat poured down Shou's face, the killing intent coming from behind him was like staring down the kyuubi himself. ?It's been a long time, hasn't it, my boy.? A shiver went down his entire spine as the voice called to him. ?Yeah... It has.? He turned back to look the black haired man in his yellow eyes. ?Old man.? 

--- Elsewhere 

Mizuki tore through another group of men, her flying slashes cutting into the buildings themselves. ?Sheesh that's thirty.? She put the axe over his shoulder and looked around, there didn't seem to be anymore people.?Huh? Did they get scared and run off?? She let out a very audible sigh. ?Men are a bunch of pansies.? She stomped her foot onto the ground. ?OI! GROW SOME FUCKING BALLS AND COME AT ME!? But there was no response. ?Tch... Pussies.? 

Behind the rubble and within a few of the buildings, men cowered. ?Do... do you think she's going to leave now?? One of them asked his group. ?Shh! Just stay quiet and we might live!? They watched her from the rubble as she slowly began to walk out of their block. ?S...Scary...? The men thought to themselves. 

?Tch...? Mizuki kicked a rock down the street. ?Why can't they just come out and fight me huh!? What's the problem!?? There was no response, which just continued to aggravate her. ?I can see the fire from here. That bastards probably got at least ten more kills than I do.? Then an idea came to her. ?What if...I steal his kills.? A wicked grin parted her lips. ?Fufufu... You'll be my slave for a week Shou.?


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
8.
Naomi Minami​_
_She was so tired?_​
She could barely keep her eyes open when she woke up. Though she had slept so long that she couldn?t go back to sleep, but she didn?t know what to do. So she did nothing. Naomi just laid there for hours, doing nothing. She heard people come in, she heard her mother come to her door, but she did nothing. She didn?t even eat, she felt sick, so damn sick over and over again. Anytime she smelled her mother cooking, she felt like puking up a lung, and it was sad because her mom made her favorite meal. The smell of grilled meat and onions dominated the house for a minute before fading out?.

She could just rot right here and now?​
_*You are taking the easy way out?*_​
The voice in her head chided in her.  Naomi opened her eyes, and saw a white bunny. She was so tired, maybe she was lucid dreaming. Though it was right there, the white rabbit, bright red eyes like rubies and glowing white fur, its black button nose rustling. As it stood on her desk it just looked at her, there was no emotions on its face. It just stood there looking at her.

*Always taking the easy way out?*​
Naomi looked down and grabbed her pillow, clutching it tightly. 
*
Weak woman. Such an ugly woman*​
Naomi buried her face into the pillow, it hurt, her heart clutched so tightly that she wanted to die. She knew what she was. She knew all her problems and all her faults, she knew what it meant, but she just didn?t have the will to change it. Even now the threat of being a noncombatant was only a looming threat, if she becomes a noncombatant, then it would be easier. It would be so easy, she won?t have the ability to disappoint anyone any more than she already has. 

*Then just kill yourself like Koi said. *​
But she didn?t want to, because deep down?

_*The fear of death scares you more than being a disappointment. But being a disappointment is like killing yourself?*_​
Naomi choked on the truth, but the white rabbit didn?t seem to care about the girl. It just stood there on the table watching her, with its bright red eyes, before rubbing it hands with its paws. 
*
She?s up?*​
Naomi heard the rustling of dishes and her mom walking through the hallways. Naomi shot up, it was almost 3am, what was her mom doing up so late? For a minute she stopped at Naomi door, before walking and turning off the hall light. Though she didn?t go back to her room. The white rabbit jumped down off her table and went to her door.

_*We should go*_​
Why?

_*Because for a minute try to be honest with yourself.*_​
Naomi didn?t even try to fight it anymore, so she got up. She opened the door and the white rabbit ran out first going down the hall and stopped at the corner where the hall and living room met.  Naomi crept up behind the white rabbit. As her mother was on the phone, at first she could barely make out the words before she leaned in.

_?Do you think there is any way to convince the school to give her another chance?? _Her mother asked over the phone, her fingers twirled around the cord,_ ?I?I just think she doesn?t have anything that pushes her yet. She still young, she will make mistakes.?_
_
Who was she talking to?_​
_??.I know?? _Her voice was distraught for a minute, _?I understand our position, but Naomi?I just want her to do good??_

Her mother took a deep breath,_ ?If you won?t do I will make the council convince the school to let her back in! I don?t care! I don?t want her to become a non combatant!?_

Wow, she?s ashamed of you. The white rabbit look back up at her

_?Just try to talk to her, if I can convince them to give her another chance?.Just try to give your sister a pep talk??_

*Kyo?.*​
She was talking to Kyo?!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2015)

"To embrace misfortune is to embrace life itself. For life is but only a series of misfortunes."​
*AN UNFORTUNATE ENCOUNTER*​
She appraised the girl for a few moments before accepting the handshake. The new arrival _seemed_ normal enough, which was exactly what Yukino found strange. Why would a seemingly well adjusted young girl hang out with Juubun?  She briefly considered asking the friend—Furi, he called her—whether it was a mental defect or some other obligation that bound her to him, then thought better of it.

"It's nice to meet you. My name is Yukino Nara. Your thanks are appreciated, but unnecessary and, perhaps, misplaced. I really didn't have much of a choice when it came to the matter," Yukino replied curtly, but without hostility. "_It_ seems to have a penchant for drawing trouble and misfortune." She cracked a faint but noticeable smile; wry, but not maliciously so.

Juubun frowned, slightly. Yukino wasn't sure if it was in indignation or confusion. "That's not true. You were the one who bumped into me, first."

"Regardless," she continued, ignoring Juubun's protest, "I suppose this has also been a welcome diversion to what might have been a continuation of monotony. I take it that the two of you will leave now that your task is complete?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2015)

Jirou Speed Training 












​
Jirou tossed on his track suit and dashed through the city. He charged through at full speed, blasting past the normal citizens. ?Alright, if I just do this for a while.? He leaped onto a wall, pushing off and triangle jumping to reach the top. ?I should be able.? He landed on the roof of the building and charged towards the edge. ?To raise my speed!? He leaped off the building, rolling onto the next one and quickly getting back to his feet. He leaped of the building and headed towards the next one. Each time leaping and rolling to reduce impact when he hit the roof. ?Just gotta... get this down.? He jumped onto a taller building, putting a foot onto the windowsill he pushed himself up and leaped towards the roof. 

Finally reaching the top of the building he ran to the edge once more, leaping off again. ?Ooooh!!!? He landed onto the next building, slowly progressing up high and higher buildings. Running and leaping with reckless abandon as sweat began to pour from his body. His chest heaved and ached but he kept pushing himself forward more and more. First it was his brother, beating him a year ago... Then he lost to that crazy Shou guy... then he barely managed to defeat his brother and even then he found out that it was only a clone... 

But there was one thing all three battles had in common, ?You're too slow? that was the words that haunted him right now. Too slow. He was...He was far to slow to be able to compete in the world of those guys. ?I need to get faster!? His daily routine became charging through the city like a mad man, passing by everyone he could. Leaping over obstacles, dashing past people, triangle jumping off walls. Anything and everything he could do to press himself further. He didn't want to lose again, not like he'd been doing.

Jirou changed up routines after a week, he decided to add some weights to his body and hit up the track. First he started simply, ten or twenty laps around the mile long training course. Then he started to push himself really hard, he started to include a ten mile jog through the woods. Though he made sure to avoid the nara woods, as that would annoy the deer loving clan to no end. But still he had to keep pushing himself. He added the city running into his routine, dashing through town with weights on his body, leaping off buildings. Running twenty laps around the training course, taking a ten mile jog through the woods. 

But still he wasn't getting what he wanted, a real significant impact in his speed. He added more to his forest jog... Leaping to the tops of the trees, running across the branches and jumping to the ground. Then he would jump back into the trees, run quick as he could and leap back down. Over and over every day he added something new into his routine until he could feel the results. He would even increase the weights on his body, pushing himself to the upper most limits that he could withstand. He was exhausted and out of breath nearly every day... But it was worth it, it was something he had to do. If he wanted to save his brother and bring him back home, he would have to keep pressing forward. Nothing would stop him, "One day, I'll knock you back to your senses brother." Jirou placed his hands on his knees, his stomach heaving heavily as he gasped for breath. "And one day... I'll be in better shape... sheesh..."


----------



## Hollow (Dec 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*











*Caf? Au Lait I*

Yuuko suppressed the urge to yawn as she stood in line at what seemed to be a popular coffee shop in the rowdy streets of Ame. She had been out on a mission with Tora the past couple of days, and both of them were taking a day off before going back home at the request (really a demand) of the older kunoichi. Officially, Tora was going to tell the higher ups that she had taken some time to train Yuuko.

That's just a bad excuse though. 

In fact, all Tora had done until now was rent them both a room last night (the teen had been quite surprised at the prices but it was to be expected, this was Ame after all) and rudely wake Yuuko up so the girl would go get coffee. Of course, when Yuuko asked what about the training, the woman had grumbled something underneath the bed sheets. Something that sounded way too close to _"You've been getting used to our spars but you're still a mess when facing an actual opponent. Find a random person and fight them, make them your rival, hug them...aah, I don't care! Just don't come back until the sun's gone down and you have coffee in your hands."_

Thus, the girl stood in a coffee shop with an extreme case of bed hair. A little pop sound and her curious little summon appeared by her side. Vivi enjoyed appearing out of nowhere and following around at random days. "...are you going to do it...?"

Yuuko patted his head. She didn't really have to ask how he knew what Tora had told her. "I don't know," she answered as her time to be attended finally came up and she walked forward, ready to put in her order. "Vivi, you want some?"

"...coffee...yes, please..."

The clerk looked at her summon oddly but didn't really ask any questions as Yuuko listed what she wanted from the menu, ordering some candy for the little guy as well. The good thing about these shops is you don't have to wait a long time until you have the stuff you want in your hand.

Now, you'll have to excuse what happened next, as Yuuko was leaving the shop with two cups of steaming coffee on both hands as Vivi sipped at his own, right behind her. Tora had her running nonstop during the mission and 3 hours of sleep hadn't been nearly enough to get her up to her usual standards. 

So she tripped. It happens.

However, what doesn't happen outside a movie, is her cups went flying off her hands as she avoided falling to the ground and, looking up, she saw a girl with stained clothes dripping the coffee she had just ordered. "Oh, heavens, are you alright? I'm so sorry!" Yuuko apologize frantically, as she got a handkerchief and tried to wipe the coffee away, praying to all entities she knew and even those she didn't that the stranger wasn't suffering from 3rd degree burns or anything.

The girl was beautiful, with dark caramel skin and long, platinum hair. Underneath her banks, a pair of whisky colored eyes were watching Yuuko as she fumbled with nervous apologies. "I'll cover the cost of your clothes! Vivi, can you have a look at her, please?"

Her summon nodded as he was already searching through his messenger leather bag for something, taking out a small jar and stepping forward to hand it to the lady. "...it's good for your skin..." Vivi explained. "...does it hurt...the burn...?"

Yuuko sighed in relief as her little friend took care of the older teenager. Taking out her small notebook from her pouch, she quickly wrote down her address and ripped the paper off. "Please send me the bill for the clothes, if you also need to visit the hospital please do so as well! Uhm, Vivi has a special herbal cream that will soothe down the pain, the one you're holding now will help moisturize your skin to perfect condition later," she explained.

"Would you like me to call an ambulance?"​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 10












​
?Still using that tired old blade?? The black haired man questioned. ?Yeah.? Shou gripped the hilt of the sword as tight as he could. ?So this is what you do now huh?? The red haired assassin smirked, ?You work with trash?? The man simply laughed, ?I was hired by a man. I'm here to protect the town. Not the trash.? He raised his hand up and gripped the hilt of his own blade, the Executioners blade, one of the seven swords of the mist. ?I'll be taking that from you.? Shou eyed the hilt of the sword. ?Will you?? 

?The blade belongs to me.? Shou took a single step forward. ?As I remember it... It's my blade.? the two vanished in a flash, clashing in the middle of the road. ?Until you take it from me!? The shock of their impact knocked the fire out in a fifty foot radius. ?Well now seems like a good time to take it from you old man!? Shou kicked back and dashed forward. ?You always were too careless my boy!? The man's blade swung towards Shou's neck. The gennin barely managed to stop himself, forcing his body to lean backward as the blade swung past. 

?You dodged well. You're speed's improved.? The black haired man smirked at Shou. ?Yeah. Well, I had a good reason to get stronger.? His eyes reflected the fire burning around them. ?I can't say it doesn't warm my heart to see you growing.? ?I don't want to hear that from you!!!? Shou charged forward once more, ?Don't be so easily provoked son!? The swordsman's body twisted, his leg shooting up and kicking the gennin back into the flames. ?Hrugh!? Shou slid across the ground. 

?Come on! Stand up!? The man began to step forward. ?ANMO!!!!? Shou dashed forward, through the flame. ?I told you. Don't be provoked so easily!? His sword swung down, cleaving the boy's body in half. POOF! A log appeared, Anmo turned round with quick reflexes and punched the gennin's face as he attempted his surprise attack. ?You are too predictable.? But Shou's body slowly began to morph, turning into pure electricity. Kzzzt! It was only minor, but a shock ran through the mans body. 

?Heh...? WHAM! Shou's knee rammed into his back, knocking him to the ground. Anmo put his arms out in front and caught himself before hitting the ground. ?That's new! Did you just make that?? Shou raised his blade into the air. ?You don't need to know that.? Anmo turned his head to look at the gennin. ?You're still too arrogant.? The man dropped to the ground and twisted his body, knocking Shou's legs out from under him and bringing his own fist upward to uppercut the boy. 

?GUAH!? He flew backward, landing on the ground, his sword falling beside him. ?Come on then my boy.? Anmo walked over to Shou, ?Damn it.? Shou gripped his blade and stood back up. ?Your strength is still the same.? The nodded, ?I don't doddle in my days off.? He flashed forward, knee hitting Shou's gut, fist connecting with his ribs, elbow hitting the back of his head. A flurry of blows and combo's moving with incredible precision. ?Come on! Land a blow!? The man easily walked over the Gennin, ?Come on! I can feel your strength! I felt it with that kick! You've finally grown enough to physically match me!? 

He continued his onslaught, hitting the young gennin in every non-vital spot. ?Perhaps that clone technique takes too much out of you.? His attacks stopped, he held the bloody body of the young boy by the back of his shirt. ?Tch... Like hell.? Shou spit a glob of blood into the man's face. ?Then perhaps its something else hm? Still harboring old emotions are we?? He threw the gennin to the ground. ?I told you, grudges hold you back.? 

?I can't do it...? Shou thought to himself, ?I can't... He's too strong, I can't land a blow... I can't do anything...? He lay there, slowly trying to stand himself back up. ?No.? The swordsman kick Shou's gut and knocked him back to the ground. ?Standing is for those who have the will to fight.? Once more he attempted to stand, ?NO!? Anmo's leg stomped down onto the boys body. ?I told you! Only those with the will! The conviction to end this battle will be allowed to stand.?  ?Then how about me!? A blue crescent slash flew past the two men.  

?Oh?? Anmo turned to look at the young girl standing in the alley. ?It seems you had a partner.? He shook his head. ?You should take him for treatment.? Anmo turned away from the two and began to walk off. ?No...? Shou stood back up, holding his blade tightly. ?There it is.? The swordsman grinned, ?There is the fighting spirit I longed for.? The two dashed forward at blinding speed, each stopping in the former's position. ?You've grown in strength.? Blood exploded out of Shou's body, ?HURGH!? ?But you haven't grown in technique.? 

The blood upon the blade was swallowed up by itself, using it to resharpen itself. "Remember whom it is you owe your life to Shou. Remember for what it is you fight." Anmo locked his blade onto his back. "You are skilled girl. But you won't last in a fight against me." He took one last look at Shou, his body lay on the floor bleeding out. "Goodbye my child. I hope you grow stronger one day." With the final words, he vanished. 

"Shou!" Mizuki ran over to his body and grabbed his arm, helping him to stand. "What the hell was that!? Who was that!?" Shou coughed as she dragged him out of the city. "Anmo Kiken... my former master." "You're former master was one of the seven swordsman who went missing!?" Shou shook his head, "You can't be missing from a village you never belonged to." "The hell you talking about?" Shou held the wound on his stomach with his free arm. "Anmo is a samurai."


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​

It takes all of my strength to keep the door closed. On the other side is a stampede. Every stately fiber of my noble existence is required for this task. My strength of will is the only thing keeping this girl alive at this very moment?.

?You aren?t in tune with your element. Your feet are too close together.?

What the hell did she mean my feet were too close together!? It wasn?t as though my heels were clicking, what difference could that possibly make. Stupid, no good, filthy, useless, bottom feeding ass?. 

?Earth style requires forms that signifies support, stability.? 

She has the nerve to interrupt me in the middle of my thought a thought where I am clearly addressing her and? oh wait?What the Fuck is she doing? She used her normal little person feet to wedge in between my glorious feet and is prying it open? 

?Earth is wide and strong, just like the element around you.?

This is it. Barely anyone is around here and to the extent anyone sees it?s not like there is anyone here who could escape the King of the Earth. I?m going to take her now, wait what is she looking at? 

 ?You need more support here, imagine you are about to carry something large.?

Wait just one damn minute? she just touched me four times, unceremoniously molesting my proximal segment to be exact. Repulsion shook hands with shame at that very moment and before long fury came to break up there party. The culprit of my white-hot fury was the sudden lack of air I felt as she scurried up to me for a follow up assault. 

All along the way I tracked her eyes, the way they trailed over me was unnerving but I came to understand what she was trying to accomplish with these incursions.

?Tighten up please??

She pressed on with her offensive and I took a breath before steeling my abdominals as per Minami?s advisement. 

?Round out your shoulders and try the signs again, think about the earth.? 

There was a flicker of confidence in her that resonated within me as well, not that I needed the assurance of a low-born. I am simply observing that it is a not so terrible feeling to get reassurance someone isn?t a complete moron.

?Earth supports and is strong, it doesn?t move unless it has too. Think of that when you channel chakra.?​
So it?s not as simple as a command, I must assert my will upon the earth?

Taking a step back I widened my stance to the width that the wench had suggested, just a bit past equilibrium with my shoulder to allow an easier squat. I went into it this time with a different temperament; I allowed my breathing to work as a fulcrum for calmness. Exhaling into a relaxed state and inhaling into a guarded state, my hands moved unconsciously, in an inescapable trance, mind drifted elsewhere, it drifted back to the door.

I Am King Of The Earth?​
Opening the door I saw what was on the other side, I was greeted by a stampede of determination in the form of a green wave. It washed over me, engulfing me in its brilliance as it tried to overwhelm me, but this was my power. I would not be subservient to a possession of my own. 

I Am The King Of The Earth?​
*Kōtei no Ishi*​
There was an innate understanding of what to do that only came naturally to an existence such as myself. I brought my hands together, my left thumb positioned at the perimeter of the clasp. Immediately thereafter I broke the clasp and using my slightly more dominant hand, I extended my fore and middle fingers, beckoning the ground in front of me.

*CRICK CRICK CRACK
*​The earth below the grass softened as I felt it?s bonds to it?s greater collective break apart. I could feel the vein along my brow pulsating as I projected my will into raising a divet of grass in the air to about eye level. It took everything to keep it right there.

?Look girl! Your advice is working! Tell me more! Immediately!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*Kill Jintaku Again *​
“Heh. You’re my type of guy, ragazzo.”​
These were the words of the Hidden Rock’s princess even as a mask of pale crimson with singed accents had fastened itself to the still heavenly canvas that was King’s countenance. He did not react to her brazenly stated verbal molestation, as he would not, because he could not, understand the difficulties he was having with the primitive before him. 

The girl’s punches were not just a percussive blunt force trauma; no it felt like his face was almost melting at a cellular level. King had never felt something as intense, if he didn’t know any better he would have surmised that Mariella was of better stock than he initially envisioned.  Flames of this magnitude that could only be staunched out by the Imperial Will of King were of a greater threat than the girl’s raw strength. To take it one step further this was all King cared about in this given moment. It was Mariella Hisako Concordia’s time to be led to the light of Jashin thus anything that would get in the way of this would incur the wrath of King.

As Jintaku, his saviors, and his brethren gathered in this amphitheater of combat there was only one visible to the gaze of silver samurai. His monomaniacal compulsion to grant the desires of the soul that the mind could only recognize as a silent murmur grew to its zenith. Where Jintaku was once a matter of relevance he was now a nuisance as his four lions appeared out the smoke.

“To be honest I don’t even remember why I came here in the first place. Such is the carefree life I was born into. However I cannot leave here without satisfying the cries emanating from the soul of this lesser fortunate. As King of all that Jashin’s light touches I will have a kind rule and grant the desire of my subjects, as such Hisako Concordia I will grant your most pressing desire.”

ZCCCCHHIIIPPPP
​The propellant force of his wings allowed him to shear through the distance that separated himself and his true target, Mariella, however….

RROOOOOOOOWWWWWRRRRR​
Swinging haphazardly in defense of himself King was stopped in his tracks by one of the lions that the oldest ginger in the room had summoned. Letting out an exasperated growl he allowed his killing intent to lock onto the beast that would unceremoniously interrupt the word of Jashin from being delivered.

“You may not be an ordinary feline but this will not impede me. I’m fucking King Kazama, what is a tiger,lion, liger, anything remotely related to the feline genus going to do against me? Have some dignity as you insult me by trying to mimic my greatness, sitting there on a throne. These god damn primitives.”​
King was freed from his tunnel vision for the first time, finally assessing the situation and putting the pieces together. It was not a difficult situation to figure out at this particular junction, especially if Shou was present for the proceedings.

“I’m going to cut your skulls into pieces then fashion the more jagged ends of the structure into a sharpening device for my swords. You will be of more use in death than you were with your worthless life.”​
He spoke to the everyone in particular, as one-way or another everyone in the room was an enemy of his. Not waiting another moment the lion surged toward King who was seemingly expecting it as he sidestepped the feline and ran his blade along the width of it’s barrow.  The patented ‘snikt’ could be heard as the laceration opened blood spraying the ambience as the lion simply rerouted its momentum and attempted to shoot toward King from his flank. King used his aerial positioning to engage in evasive tactics, zig zagging, and barrel rolling, as the beast chased him about as the samurai sought to progress his machinations.

“Hey you no good product of alchoholic i*c*st how bout I give you a pet!” ​
King zoomed past Mariella the lion hot on his trail.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2015)

_
Coffee for an Elephant 
Interaction Event
Hotaru
_​
Hotaru stretched as she leaned against the small table. To say she was bored with life was an overstatement. It?s been five months, 24 days, 12 hours, and 54 minutes before she did anything fun or Kyo gave them a mission. A mission that entitle danger, a mission that she could lose herself in, and something she could just go wild in. Although no, instead of a mission, instead of something cool like maybe a miniature club, she spent her days drinking coffee and complaining. Everyone else in Class A found something they could do?

Except for Hotaru?​
She actually bothered them being too jittery. Hotaru thought for a minute, didn?t she get in a fight with someone? Ah, she didn?t she wanted to fight someone. Just like go wild and bash their head into the wall until blood poured down their nose. That rush she wanted it so bad, she craved it! She took out her phone and scrolled down to where she saw Ace name.

_-------------------

When are you coming back to The Small Three? 

--------------------_


?.​
There was no response, Hotaru groaned a bit as she rolled her head over and tried to maneuver the straw into her mouth without actually moving her head. She was testing out how long her tongue game was, and apparently it was weak. It was very weak to the point Hotaru just sighed and just lifted up her head and just put her mouth on the straw. The days were going to blur into each other at this point, if she had to keep this up. She might actually have to?

Train!​
Actually putting forth and effort to do something so boring! Hotaru looked at the phone, he still haven?t text her back.

_------------------------

Maybe we should like get together and fuck shit up!

-----------------------_
?.

_
-------------

Green Goblin where you be at? What you doin? Boy why aren?t you letting me holla!

--------------_​
*?.*​
Hotaru slammed her head down on the table hard enough to cause the plates and cups to jump up. Why did he even have a phone when he didn?t even answer it? Why did she get involved with such a hard person! Why couldn?t he be like the people at school, quick to text and quick to respond? Always connected, sharing, and expanding the world they live in. That was why it was important for him to get connected to the world!

Hotaru groaned as she got up, maybe enough coffee to kill an elephant would be enough to make her a productive member of society like Kyo wanted her to be. Though as she stood in line, almost like a scene from one of those shoujo mangas she picked up from time to time. A girl had tripped up and spilled scolding hot coffee on her. So hot that Hotaru screamed so loud mentally in pain that she thought she was actually screaming. 

_Play it cool Hotaru! Play it cool! Rebound! Defense! What the fuck they say when shit like this happened?_​
Hotaru didn?t allow an ounce of pain show through her eyes as she brushed her wet hair back.  Hotaru noted that it would probably take one really good wash today to get that stupid coffee smell out of her hair. Although being cool was more important than seeking medical attention. Hotaru winked at her.

?I would be a bit more upset if," Hotaru licked the coffee of a part of her face, ?If it didn?t taste so good~?

_IT BURNS!!! BUT I?M SO DAMN COOL! JUST LIKE MY MANGOO AND ANIMU!!_​
?So tell me miss, how are you going to make this up?? Hotaru grabbed the girls? waist and pulled her towards her chest. ?I will only accept an apology if the apology is you phone number~?

_And medical attention?Medical attention would be nice_​


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
6.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc---_​
She had sat on the ground and watched him. Her eyes scanning every opening. This boy was weird was it because he called himself King? Was it because he referred to chakra as ninja magic. Or was it because it was just him overall. Maybe that was the personality that many people tried to copy these days, but he was different it was engrained in him. From the way he talked about himself and to her, maybe his parents were royalty. Naomi wrapped around her legs as she watched him accomplish his goal.  

Only to rudely demand something again.​
_*He?s very rude?​*_
Naomi looked down to her side and saw the white rabbit looking at the boy. It?s ear pointed up and eyes wide, Naomi looked away from it. She was officially going crazy. She looked it up. She couldn?t deal with her own problems or life that her brain did a last ditch effort to do something for her. Even her own mind thought she was someone needing saving. Although it didn?t bother her as the rabbit looked at her from the corner of her eyes.
_*
Do you not want me to be here?*_​
Naomi gripped her legs tighter. She didn?t want it to go in a way, but she knew it was bad. 

_*My advice is to ignore him.  He can?t remember your name. You can't remember how to talk.*_​
The rabbit made it way over to him and stood right next to him. She couldn?t do that, she was his tutoring him. She was there to help him, rude or not, that was her job. The rabbit ears flatten towards it?s body and the tail began to raise. 

_*Ah, I forgot you were such carpet. Just like Koi, this boy will drag you through the mud*_

?.

_*Don?t allow it! Stop allowing it!*_​
Naomi closed her eyes as she buried her head in the opening between her chest and legs. 

?My name?? She started to mumble under her breath, she took a deep breath as she looked at him. She tried to muster all the flames she had in her eyes, ?Say my name and I?ll do it.?

Almost as soon as she said that she felt the lump in her throat form into something so big that she almost lost breath. The look that he gave her was enough to make her want to run so far away that she didn?t even look back. Her heart pounding with enough force that she felt as though it would be able to break her own rib. Why did she say it? Naomi wanted to look up at him, she wanted to see his face, but each time she looked up she looked back down. She didn?t even have enough power to look at him when it happened. 
_*
Be scared?But never be sorry?*_​
For one minute, she really wasn?t?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 19, 2015)

Fumo
Reshaping History

An intense feeling ran down his spine, a shock of energy that wasn't quite the kind he was used too electric shocks from equipment, a echoing voice brought a alien world to life bright streams of blue light extending out illuminating the void, the spheres came next golden suns that interlinked and formed a weave of independent globes of energy varying in size and light each served it's purpose as a node of the network that began to reveal itself to him.

"Welcome to Phantom." He turned to face the green sparking light that took the shape of teenage boy, his energies seemed to take shape from the right where a leather gauntlet sat fielding ancient and powerful force he found reminiscent of something dangerous putting him on edge, the voice he recognised as the one he had heard and seen in the car prior to their arrival, "Where were you, wasn't it your job to protect Genji?" He snapped in turn giving no thought to his surroundings remembering only the events that transpired prior to his arrival in this realm.

"Yes but me and your father both agree it is best I avoid contact with our friend, he seeks something with which I am in possession. As are four others."

His eyes turned to the gauntlet then back to him, "Why?"

"That isn't why we are here, Fumo."

"I have every right to know, you're absence proved fatal to some."

"The girl? Please, it was hardly a life worth saving we have bigger issues than the life of a mere child. Yes we discovered something from her and will dedicate our resources to replicating her discovery, three days tops before we catch up."

[WIP]


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
Say you?re name?

Say you?re name?​
There isn?t one around here.​
But I am King I will not play these kind of games! I do not want any scrubs, they will curry no favor with me. This girl might as well have spent her time chasing waterfalls if she thought I would allow her to extort me like this. If I take the southern route on this matter then I cannot do so fast nor too slow, it must flow or I may fly into a craze. A normal person could not understand the constant pressure I was under when dealing with those of low birth, how hard it was to suppress my whims in just ending them, especially this one?. Wait? I really don?t remember her name.

Taking a moment I let out another exasperated sigh making my displeasure with this girl quite clear. I pulled my mobile device from my pocket and went back to the email the school had sent.

?Naomi Minami it would inure to your benefit if you continued to advise me. Your usefulness will be rewarded with my regal voice uttering your plain and common name.?​
It was easier than I thought to just call her by her name? It would do more for her than it would harm be but still, I did not like the possible interpretation of her having some control over these proceedings. With that in mind I was however a fan of effectiveness. The girl displayed some talent in helping me navigate through the proceedings of knowledge reclamation. 

?Well Minami don?t just stand there tell me more about the earth element.?​
This is quite grotesque, calling her by her last name sounded too familiar when I was trying to illustrate how below me she was. No I am King so even to the extent I err because I am who I am it will be right.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2015)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko VIII*

?This looks to be a cluster fuck.? 

Letting the high of battle momentarily subside, Mariella became aware of the surroundings of the new locale she was at. Squeamish Yuuko and standard boy Kentarou were here alongside some guy she had never seen before in her life. Then there was that guy whose buttocks she planned to make bleed in just a few and finally there was?. another red head? A light bulb went off inside her mind when he began running his mouth about his wife being a whore, pretty funny, and some other bad guy monologue lead her to the conclusion that this guy was Jintaku.  

Regardless there were more important matters that called for her concern as King called upon her attention again. She?d leave that drama to Yuuko and Kentarou.

?As King of all that Jashin?s light touches I will have a kind rule and grant the desire of my subjects, as such Hisako Concordia I will grant your most pressing desire.?

?Did you not hear the words that came out of my mouth? You may only call me Hisako, referring to me as that other name must mean?? Flames dimmed by the pause of battle reignited to brighten her immediate vicinity. Thrust by the force of his wings to cut through the distance it took to reach her, Mariella launched off the ground to once again meet King half way.

?You have an obvious death wish.? 

RROOOOOOOOWWWWWRRRRR

Hugging her arms against her chest as a defensive wall, a sudden opponent emerged to swat her away with enough force to make her feet slide against the ground. Nearly three times the height of herself, a feline beast snarled with fangs protruding. Her eyes were bright with awe that such a massive creature was right in front of her, a real life one at that, not stuffed which was the norm. The thick full mane that surrounded the face like a human beard and long tail with a tuft of fur at the end. Everything was pushed outside of her mind as she was overtaken. 

By delight. 

?HAHAHAHA, he?s so adorable. Just like the one Pap? sent me.?

The entire situation was lost before her joy of seeing such a gorgeous creature in front of her, that the thought it wanted to eviscerate her entire body at the behest of Jintaku meant nothing at all to her, nor did the gust of King?s velocity as he sped right pass her with said beast in tow. 

?Hey you no good product of alcoholic i*c*st how bout I give you a pet!? 

She only blinked her eyes once or twice before it registered. 

?Huh?? 

RROOOOOOOOWWWWWRRRRR

A fast rush and great leap the feral Panthera pounced atop of Mariella and slamming into the nearby wall. Growling and twisted its head repeatedly in the same place as it looked to be enclose its mouth around her neck and suffocate her. Though backed against the wall, the light of fire could still be seen hidden inside the crevice. The lion?s teeth sunk into the already bad arm of Diablos? famed daughter; however, even being three times her height and quadruple her size, the big cat found itself unable to further budge or sink it jaws deeper into her body. 

?Who?s a big fluffy guy, you are, yes you are. Such a big and fluffy mane, yes it is, like a pillow.? She cooed lovingly, caressing the side of its face. A rather abnormal scene, even more so as she began to push back out of the hole with the earth buckling behind the lion?s paws as it tried to steel itself. s

?I know you want to play Fluffy, but that?s my bad arm and it needs to rest, so I need you to be a good little pussy.? Engulfing her arm, the flames bellowed out, burning the mouth of the beast. Seizing control of her arm, Mariella ripped it from its jaws, breaking several of the lion?s teeth in the process. Reeling from the double assault her fist connected with the bridge of its noise, forcing it head first into the ground. 

*?AND SIT DOWN.?* 

Buckling it collapsed onto the floor under Mariella?s might while she began to pet it on the head.

?You sit there and once my friends and I save that man, and I convince him to part ways with you, I?ll take you home and get you all fixed up. Maybe even buy you a nice bow.? It was genuine concern and perhaps love, for a creature that didn?t belong to her and wanted to kill her. Such was the influence of Konoha?s Red Monster on her daughter. Fearless and unshakeable. 

?Yuuko, Ken. You gunna stay there or are you going to help me clean house!?

​


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2015)

_
The King and The Lone Flower
7.
Naomi Minami
LT---Interaction Arc---_​

For a minute, she thought he was going to kill her. He wasn?t the best with keeping his killing intent down. It almost seep out of him like a broken faucet, but she was happy. She couldn?t help but have a little pep in her step when she got up. Naomi brushed the dirt off her butt and squeezed her cheeks together, she didn?t want to smile, that would make her situation worse, but she couldn?t help it. He called her by her name, she actually made him call her by her name. Something so small was almost enough for her to almost smile to ear to ear. 

Naomi regained her composure as she reached out to touch him before remembering that he didn?t seem to like it first. 

?I?m going to do a reading if you don?t mind, and if it?s okay.? Naomi brushed her hair behind her ear, ?I will have to touch you a bit to get a detailed reading. I hope you don?t mind, but it be the best for establishing a good way of concentrating on your?.?

She almost said weak points, she dodged around words in her head before smiling weakly.

?Establishing a good way to better yourself.?​
She remembered when she first applied they did a reading of her. From her posture to the way she reacted to light. It was a good way to understand students and what they should concentrate on when they start their studies. Sometimes if it bad enough they?ll add supplementary lessons so students won?t fall behind. Naomi stood back and began to walk around, she looked at his posture, the way his back tensed, and even when his eyes followed her. 

?Posture good.? She commented as she looked at his back, ?No slacking in the shoulders, spine straight, and no hunch in the back. Perfect in a way. Strong, leader....Superiority ?

When she first started, they tore into her. She was slightly hunched over because of poor posture, her shoulders slacked, and there was a slight note of inferiority complex developing, or so they noted. They laughed and told her that her confidence will grow when she came into her own, but she never did. Naomi looked at his calf muscles, they weren?t built in a way a runner was. 

?Muscle definition in the calf, you just begun to focus on your speed? Muscle lean??? Naomi eyed them harder, ?But they are developing? As of late you find yourself in situations where you have to??

She walked over to his right and slowly touched his right hand, ?No dirt under the finger nails, no torn skin.? She rubbed the palm of his hand against his, ?No roughness. You aren?t use to working? Not a field hand or use to any type of hard labor.?

She glided her hand up to his forearm, ?You don?t lift anything heavy at all or aren?t use to? Small muscle definition forming? Your punches are possibly the weakest part of your attacks.?

Naomi released him as she walked over to the front of him, she refrained from touching her as she eyed him up and down.  Eyes sight basically followed her everywhere, possibly before she even looked another way. Possibly because of the influx of speed, his eye sight was trying to keep up. Most speed based ninjas had pretty good eye sight or shit poor because of said high speed. The faster they went the more than likely their eye sight could form a picture when things blurred passed them. Or in bad cases, the faster they went the more than likely chance they couldn?t see.

?Try eye practice, we offer it at the school.? Naomi explained, ?It helps with honing the ability of seeing things faster than noncombatants. With your body developing the way it is, it?d be perfect.?

She moved to his left side and then touched his left hand. Just the same as the right she glided up her hands up to his forearm before releasing.

?Right hand dominate, potential to be ambidextrous with practice. Strength and Tai probably the lowest. Earth style should focus on mostly covering up the lower strength. The way you are working is towards a speed base frame. Lean muscles nearly every where except the legs, which is possible the strongest.?​
Naomi took a deep breath as she rubbed her eyes, she doesn?t blink during serious reads, and it been such a long time since she read someone that wasn?t in a picture.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 10​
?Your master was a samurai?? Mizuki blinked, leading Shou out of the city. ?Formerly. He left the land of Iron and became a ronin.? He could hear the footsteps of bandits running throughout the city. ?Sounds like they are leaving... a third of their forces were wiped out.. makes sense.? He felt the pain coursing through his body. ?Wellp let's get you out of here. No use staying when the entire city is going up in flames.? ?I set the city on fire. It's my win.? Mizuki paused for a moment. ?GAH! The hell!? That's cheating! You can't fucking claim victory with that! I killed over thirty guys!? 

Shou chuckled a bit, ?You lose.? ?Hrnnn...? She grit her teeth, ?Fine. Whatever.? She lay the bleeding gennin down against a tree a ways outside town. ?Just don't ask for anything weird now.? Shou shook his head, ?Nah... too tired.? He grinned a little as he looked at her. ?But how about we start with from now on you call me master.? Mizuki's eye twitched a little, the edge of her mouth following suit. ?Y...Yes master...? The words came out jaggedly and forced. 

"Man... I feel like one of those nerds at a maid cafe... heh." He gripped his chest as pain coursed through his body. "Shouldn't you have been able to take him?" Mizuki pulled off his shirt, grabbing a few bandages from her bag. "I... He was too fast." "Seemed like you could keep up with him just fine." "He was too strong." "You looked about even." "He was too skilled." "I think you're nearly a match for his skills." "He was to far ahead of me." "From what i could tell he was about two steps ahead of you." 

She finished up her patch job as the two spoke. "If anything, It looked like you were the one holding back." Shou shook his head. "Nah... I was giving it my all." She quickly jabbed him in the side, "Ngh! The hell was that for!?" "You're telling me you, the guy that so easily avoided my moves, couldn't do anything against some chump samurai!?" She growled, "I... Uh.. I'm not saying anything bad about you..." 

Mizuki grabbed Shou's throat. "You better think through your words carefully. I'll have to kill you if you were just toying with me you know." He smirked a little. "I... I can't bring myself to kill him." He hand dropped down. "The hell not?" Shou looked down at the ground, his eyes growing solemn. "He... was the closest thing to a real father I had."


----------



## Hollow (Dec 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait II*

Was the coffee not that hot after all? The older girl in front of her didn't look like she was hurting at all. In fact, if Yuuko found herself being pulled flush against her body and having her phone number flirted out of her then she was probably completely healthy...though her skin was looking a bit red where the coffee had touched. "Of course," she answered the request coily, blushing a little, she was always happy to make new friends. "But let me at least help you get that coffee out first."

Pulling the girl's hand, Yuuko lead the way to the back of the coffee shop, where the bathroom was, Vivi following close behind. Inside, she ran her handkerchief under the cold water and carefully started wiping the coffee off her new friend. "I'm Kumogakure's Yuuko," she introduced herself. Putting the handkerchief to the side, she grabbed paper towels from the dispense and proceeded to gently dry the girl's skin. 

"Stay still for a little while ne-san, this one is going to feel so cold it'll hurt more than the burn," Yuuko explained, as Vivi passed her a small jar and she scooped a little of the cream inside and began to spread it on the other girl's skin, trying to be as gentle as she could. "But after a while your skin will feel numb and nice and, tomorrow, it'll be as soft as a baby's butt. And look," she held the jar up and smelled it before handing it for the girl to do the same. "It smells like heaven!"

Yuuko laughed as she grabbed her phone and unlocked the screen. "Tell me your number, I'll give you a ring."

Looking down when she something tug at her sweater, she gave Vivi a curious look as the summon looked up at her, sipping at his coffee before talking. "...obaa-sama is calling...breakfast..."

"Oh, because you stayed home this time and only decided to show up now, she thinks you're still home," Yuuko explained, patting his head, not really wondering how he could tell. Maybe he had mics around the house or something. "It's best you go meet her then, she freaked out the last time you came to meet me on a mission without telling her."

Vivi nodded but it seemed like he had something to say before he left. "...train?..."

Yuuko scratched the back of her neck as he disappeared with a pop. Looking back at the white haired girl, she smiled apologetically. The genin was feeling shy and she had a reason to, she had just spilled coffee all over the girl...to ask her to spar now would be beyond embarrassing. Still, the girl was cool and she had the kind of body that belongs to a fighter, probably much more experienced than Yuuko...in other words, the perfect candidate.

But Yuuko doesn't want to fight her new friend!

"How do you feel now?" She asked, phone still in hand.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
This girl? it was becoming quite clear she was taken with me. Naomi Minami was taking advantage of her position as the assistant in my reclamation project, she was abusing her status and molesting my glorious body. It was to be expected, especially from a member of the opposite sex, but this was not an effect that was reserved solely for women it was possible for men to experience too. Put a primitive around a man of my status, with my machismo, and they are bound to have some level of attraction. 

I was a man who could walk it like he talked it.​
She made a number of observations about me but I remained silent. The way she was able to come to these conclusions about me unnerved me in a familiar way. Yes while I was a man use to innumerable comforts that did not mean there were times that existed in which I was uncomfortable. Where I come from there was a certain man who my church conducted business with. 

The abilities of the girl, Naomi Minami, were reminiscent of that man. Her methods though were far more intrusive due to their intimate nature. She began to caress at my silky palms with her dirty primitive digits. At this I let out an audible scoff as she noted that I did not lower myself to do common work, it was as mundane and obvious as stating the color of the sky.

_Why would I dirty my hands when I have a sword? Stupid fucking shinobi gutter snipes! These people make me want to vomit. I have half a mind to do it, to vomit right in her face. It would be a blessing on a blessing on another blessing for her._

?Try eye practice, we offer it at the school. It helps with honing the ability of seeing things faster than noncombatants. With your body developing the way it is, it?d be perfect.?

That was not the worst idea that had ever been suggested to me. The impact my magnificent speed had on my sight, to be honest if I did not force things to happen by way of my will I?m not sure they would actually happen. When I fight whatever my will commands will dominate the fates, but if I was not King what would happen? How would my body react to Jashin?s blessings?

?Right hand dominate, potential to be ambidextrous with practice. Strength and Tai probably the lowest. Earth style should focus on mostly covering up the lower strength. The way you are working is towards a speed base frame. Lean muscles nearly every where except the legs, which is possible the strongest.?​
?Ambidextrous to what end??​
?You use a sword. If you were ambidextrous you could make hand seals with your free hand and still be able to use your earth style.?​
?The chicanery of you shinobi knows no bounds.? I replied as I thought over the rest of what she said. She was obviously a somewhat intelligent primitive with a useful skill, but one thing she was missing was the fact I could fly. It was not a piece of information she could have known and with her meager mental estate I cannot fault her.

?I?m sure you would enjoy a scenario where you get to be me. In such a scenario how would you further my training? Currently I am situated in Konoha but perhaps I should secure a residence here as well. The school here has good facilities??​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Training*


> *Suizokukan - Aquarium*
> *Hand Seals:* dragon; bird; tiger
> *Description:* Yuuko creates a sphere of pressurized water circling over itself at high speed around the target. It's not something just anyone can easily break away from and it can lead to death by drowning. She can also use it around herself as a shield since the fast moving water is strong enough to block some blows.



"The name's cute," Yuuko commented after she finished reading the scroll Tora had handed her that morning. It contained a new water based jutsu for the girl to master. That wasn't really the problem at hand though, was it? Honestly, she wasn't sure if she should feel excited or dread the fact that she was slowly, yet surely getting stronger. Rolling the parchment back into a neat tube, she walked up to where Tora was reading her magazine and offered it back. "I don't want to learn a jutsu that can potentially drown someone."

The woman looked up and sighed. "That's its original use and I already knew you were going to say that. I'm not giving it to you as an attack but, rather, as a defense. If you won't learn how to attack someone, at least learn how to defend yourself."

The genin narrowed her eyes, suspicious about her mentor's true intentions. However, she couldn't really deny her mentor's words, Aquarium could serve as a powerful shield for her and her team mates during missions. Giving up, she turned around and went back to stand near the lake they were using for this training session. With a deep breath, she took off her shoes and stepped onto the water, frowning at how cold it was.

Sitting down on the water once she reached the middle of the lake, Yuuko closed her eyes and concentrated, letting herself feel each of her tenketsu and the paths of chakra that flow from them. It's something that takes time but that the girl enjoys doing, using it as a form of meditation during which she'll consider what she's about to learn seriously, just like warming up before a physical training session.

Aquarium is not an easy C-rank. It's not a quick jutsu, like her water bullets, it requires time and effort to create so it's not something that she can easily use during a one-on-one confrontation. The amount of water and chakra needed to keep it is exorbitant and, even if it's a powerful shield, she will only be able to use it against slow attacks. It's as deadly as it is time and energy consuming though, as long as the user keeps the flow of chakra stable the sphere will not break and only some much stronger would be able to break from it.

Unlike her water bullets, which are rather harmless, this is a deadly technique that can lead to someone's death. Of course, a gun doesn't shoot by itself, someone needs to make the conscious decision to pull the trigger, but the question is whether Yuuko trusts herself to hold the gun or not.

Holding her hand out, she used her chakra to collect the water and mold it into a small moving sphere and kept adding more water on a constant basis. The sphere broke several times as she kept trying to make it larger but, eventually, she had a rather large one spinning right in front of her. It wasn't perfect by any means, the speed rate was wobbly and the water looked like it could spill at any given time.

Little drops of sweat formed on her forehead as the ebony haired kunoichi kept pushing herself to perfect her aquarium. Tora staring at her work attentively from behind. Yuuko was aware of how she looks when she's learning something new. Giddy. She looks giddy. Her eyes alight with wonder, cheeks flushed with excitement, just like a kid. This, learning, was her favorite part about being a kunoichi. It was a job that gave her access to so much...too bad it was a path filled with blood too.

The sphere burst and a wave of water swallowed the genin, drenching her from head to toe. Getting up, she sighed and went back to land to get herself cozy inside a towel. She looked at Tora and sneezed. "Next time we should do this in the onsen."​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 11​
?It happened four years ago.? Shou looked up at the sky as he began to speak... 

Kirigakure- 

Young Shou stood in the training grounds, swinging around his newly purchased sword like a wild beast. ?Hyaaah!? He growled as he threw himself into each swing. ?You really don't know what you're doing do you son?? A black haired man leaned on the training pole, his body clad in a strange armor that Shou'd never seen before. ?Don't call me son. I ain't your kid.? He glared at the armored man. ?Nah if you were my kid you'd have better manners.? He looked down at the young boy. ?And you'd be dead right now.? 

?You making a threat? I've taken down a Jounin.? Shou stabbed the blade into the ground. ?I'm not afraid to take out some dude with a metal fetish.? ?Hehe.? The man laughed and rubbed the back of his head. ?Nah, my kid died.? ?Am I supposed to feel bad for you?? Shou blinked, leaning on the hilt of the blade. ?Not at all.? The armored man looked the blade over. ?So you want to be a swordsman huh?? Shou nodded, ?Figured its the best way to piss my family off.? 

?Hm. Interesting choice.? With that, he drew a massive blade from his back. ?Can you tell me what this is then?? Shou's eyes widened when he saw the sword... ?No way... That's the executioners blade... Where the hell did you get that!?? ?Oh? So this is one of the fabled seven swords.? He looked the blade over carefully. ?I killed the previous owner.? Shou smirked, ?Oh? Was he strong?? ?Very.? ?That's pretty badass, alright old man I give you credit. You're alright.? 
_
He was like a figure from legend to me...He held a blade that any swordsman in Kiri would want. He took that blade by force, he didn't just obtain it. But the thing that drew me in the most, was that he too was abandoned by his family. _​
?So you wanna learn how to use that sword?? Shou stared the old man down. ?Tch, Like hell! I'll do this on my own.? He slowly raised the sword up, ?Oh really?? In one swift motion, faster than his eyes could track, the executioners blade was around Shou's neck, ?You sure about that?? ?When...?? The blade slowly raised above his head. ?Anmo Kiken.? ?Shou Mashima.? ?Well Shou Mashima, from today onward i'll teach you the blade.? 

He jabbed the executioners blade into the ground. ?And maybe one day, When you're strong enough. You can have this sword.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2015)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE*​
"Did you find the New World Tower alright, Master Ren?" Fujio asked, more out of his obligation to adhere to immaculate professionalism than any real concern on his part. After all, the tower was supposedly as high as the mountains themselves—how could anybody possibly miss it? 

Ren brought the phone to his left ear, his neck growing tired of being inclined to the right. "Yeah, yeah. There's nothing suspicious so far, but I've only just got here," he said, raising his head to get a good view of the dark spiral tower rising ominously into the clouds. _Such a dark place, for a colourful group of queers..._

"Are you sure that something is amiss with the mission, Master Ren? Forgive my obstinacy, but the task seems to be within the parameters of a C-rank mission, I think."

"If you only look at the surface, perhaps. But think about it, Fujio. The threat someone might expect to meet on a C-rank mission is rarely so tough that a shinobi would need to deal with it; usually, a team of mercenaries would be enough to deal with such grunt work, and they're a lot cheaper, too. But our client here has not only hired _me_, but two others," the Houki answered.

"I see. Nevertheless, I urge you to be careful, Master Ren. Iwagakure is a distant land, and I fear that I will not be able to come to your aid swiftly should something befall you," Fujio said.

Ren smiled faintly, rolling his eyes in spite of himself. "Noted. I'll talk to you after the mission is done, Fujio. Right now, I need to wait for the others to show up." And on that, he ended the call, giving a final twist of his neck to wring out the last crink before looking around.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura​
Jirou slowly got out of bed, looking at the empty one across from him. “I met a scientist.” The words echoed in his mind, Scientist... Who could have done something like that? A clone... it was clearly advanced, he had to be something special.  “I need to find this scientist, if I find him I'll find my brother. Then I can bring him home.” Jirou stood up out of bed, but felt an odd sensation crawl over his body. He felt like he was being watched, but no one should be in his room... “The window!?” He turned around quickly.

“Megumi Sensai!?” Jirou jumped back in fright, tripping over one of his shirts that was still strewn about on the ground. THUD! His head slammed against his brothers bed. “Atatatatata....” Jirou rubbed the back of his head, Megumi pointed at the window lock the entire time. “I... I get it sensai...” 

He walked over to the window and unlocked it, slowly opening it. “YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING JERK!!!” Megumi wrapped her arm around Jirou's neck, forcing his face into her breast. “Whaf dif I do senfai.” “Well I'll tell you what! It seems I have a no good, disobedient student!” She tightened the arm lock around the boy. “Who ran off on his own! Nearly died... TWICE! And was gallivanting around doing this and that with his EMPLOYER!!! And then! The worst of it is! His beautiful, caring, kind and   incredibly skilled sensai, who deserves her rightful position as a full fledged jounin instead of special jounin mind you. WAS FORCED TO DO A MOUNTAIN OF PAPER WORK!” 

“Imf fowy fenfai.” Megumi released her grip, causing Jirou to drop to the ground. “What am I to do.” She collapsed onto the young boy's bed. “I'm only twenty... and here I am stuck with a single gennin who can't even listen to a single order... a simple order, be at the train station at six o clock.... I had to ride such a lonely train ride to show my ungrateful student what he was missing. The beautiful me, alone, with not a single guy around. Who knows what could have happened to me on that train.” 

“Megumi-sensai... You're stronger than me...” Jirou rubbed his neck as he got back up. “THAT'S NOT THE POINT YOU JERK! ITS THE ILLUSION!” She growled as she sat up to yell at him. “Sigh... What am I to do... Such an ungrateful student...” Jirou shrugged, “I need to take a shower sensai... and i'm kind of only im my boxers here... this is embarrassing.” “Ah.” Megumi looked the young man over. “You need to be two years older for that Jirou.” She shook her head. “I' don't... what?” He shook his head as the words made no sense to him. 

“I wont shower with a boy that's not at least 18!” “THAT'S NOT WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AT ALL!” As he shouted, his door opened. “Jirou dear, There's a....” His mother paused mid-sentence as she saw Jirou, standing over a beautiful young woman, sprawled on the bed, with him only in his boxers. “Oh... I'm sorry. Continue. I'll be downstairs.” She slowly closed the door, walking away like a robot. 

“No! Wait! Damn it!” Jirou turned back to his sensai, “You see what you did?!” Megumi blew on her nails and rubbed them on her jacket. “Not my fault her sons a pervert.” “I'm... i'm not a pervert...” A sweat drop fell from the back of his head. “Anyways! Go shower!” Megumi shot up out of the bed. “We've got a mission! And this time, I'm going with you to make sure you don't screw it up!” “Ah? Really?” “No.” Jirou let out a sigh. “I've got something else to do, So i'll be sending you solo on this one. But it's pretty simple, I'm sure you can handle it.” 

She pulled the scroll out from her ninja pouch. “You just scolded me for going solo onto a mission... now you're sending me solo on a mission.” “That's right! The intelligent beautiful woman that I am, has decided to punish you... By keeping you away from my gorgeous self.” Jirou sweatdropped once more. “Right...” “Now then! Go shower and get dressed! You'll be meeting your partner on the boat to the island!” “What!? Island? Partner? Boat?” “No time for questions!” Megumi pushed Jirou into the bathroom. “Go go shower time!” “HEY! STOP! WATCH YOUR HANDS!” “Go on hurry up!” 

--- A few hours later ---

"I have to fight a tengu..." Jirou sat at the docks near the eastern docks of Konoha... "And my partner is from... suna? huh." He looked the mission briefing over as he rubbed the back of his head. "I wonder what they're gonna be like."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2015)

*...SEVERAL DAYS PRIOR...*​
"... ... ..."

It was approximately 5:15 in the morning when the alarm clock began sounding off, shortly followed by a soft "tap" as the room's occupant reached over and flicked the alarm off. Within mere moments the young man was wide awake, despite most of the world likely still being very much asleep, and despite his decidedly displeased muttering.

The first order of business this morning was, of course, breakfast. Which, as with every other morning, comprised of a moderately-sized bowl of fruit, a large glass of fruit juice, a large glass of milk, and a large glass of water. Following breakfast was the shinobi's brief-yet-intense routine morning workout - Starting with a set of 150 push-ups, immediately leading into a set of 185 sit-ups, which lead into a set of 170 pull-ups, and then to a 4-mile jog. As soon as he had returned to his room, the young man de-robed for his post-exercise shower, mainly to relax before his day officially started. 

This day, he would be embarking on a several day journey northeast towards Kumogakure, the "main" village of the Lightning nation. However, his destination was not the village itself, but rather an island some distance off the coast of the Kaminari mainland. 

After the briefing of his mission some days earlier, the young shinobi determined he had at least four potential courses to his destination: 

After approximately three days worth of travelling to and through Konohagakure, and to the nation's eastern coast, he could hitch a ride on a ship bound for the island.
Alternatively, he could travel somewhat northeast _through_ the Land of Fire and up in the general direction of Yugakure, and commission a boat ride from there.
His third option would be to travel up to the nation of Shimogakure, and, again, possibly catch a ride to his destination from there.
His final option would be to travel all the way to the southern coast of Kaminari, and ride to the island from there.

The further he trekked towards his destination, less would likely be charged for the boat fare to the island. ...But, at the same time, due to the distance he would have to travel, more time spent on foot meant more money to be spent on personal needs, and a higher likelihood of catching ill on his journey, and obviously more time and energy to be exerted...which he deemed unnecessary.

So, as late mid-morning approached, the young man set off toward the Land of Fire - with a few days worth of food and water, some basic medical supplies and a few containers of his _blood pills_.

...

The shinobi, now marching across the burning desert sands beneath an unforgiving sun, did not have a name by any means conventional. He is simply..._Nanashi Kisei_. 

*[In the days that followed, having to forgo his usual morning routine, Kisei was able to enjoy the temporary luxury of sleeping in...for an additional hour, before immediately resuming his journey.]*

*---Present Day---*​
It was...perhaps eight'o'clock in the morning - _Maybe_ eight-fifteen, judging by the sun's position in the sky - when Kisei arrived at the docks at the eastern coast of the Land of Fire.

"... ... ..." Glancing around briefly, noting the ship he was bound to take was currently undergoing daily routine maintenance, Kisei also noticed that his partner for this mission was not present. 

"...I suppose I _did_ arrive a bit ahead of schedule." he mutters to himself, letting out a soft grunt as he resigned himself to the wait. 

Propping himself up against the wall of the nearest building, Kisei closed his eyes, focused on the sound of the crashing waves and the smell of the ocean air, and simply...blended in. 




InfIchi said:


> "I have to fight a tengu..." Jirou sat at the docks near the eastern docks of Konoha... "And my partner is from... suna? huh." He looked the mission briefing over as he rubbed the back of his head. "I wonder what they're gonna be like."


"...You are late." A voice came from behind Jirou, the ghastly owner of which towering above him.

"Well...perhaps not." The shinobi went on, casting a brief glance upwards towards the sun. "...Perhaps not by _much_. You are Nishimura, Jirou...correct?" the shinobi fell silent, returning his attention to Jirou. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura, The Tengu Tango!


"...You are late." A voice came from behind Jirou, the ghastly owner of which towering above him.

"Well...perhaps not." The shinobi went on, casting a brief glance upwards towards the sun. "...Perhaps not by _much_. You are Nishimura, Jirou...correct?" the shinobi fell silent, returning his attention to Jirou. ​
"Ah Am i late?" Jirou looked around, "I thought the boat left at nine... Haha." He rubbed the back of his head and laughed nervously. "But yeah! I'm Nishimura, Jirou! It's nice to meet you...." He stood silent for a moment. "Uhh... whatever your name is... haha." He laughed nervously once more. _"Aw man this is a bad start to the mission already... I can feel it." _ the young ninja thought to himself. 

"A...Anyway! We should head over to the boat! It's kind of a long ride, at least a week from my guess... So i kinda hope that we get along!" He turned away from the, very ghoulish looking boy. "_Sensai... you did this on purpose didn't you... you partnered me with a zombie... or a vampires ghoul... i'm going to turn into a monster... I'll be like in those stories..."_ He kept a calm exterior, but a beat of sweat poured off him. _"If i die... I'll haunt you every day sensei._" He then realized he'd been standing there in silence for a few moments.... 

"Ah! Right! Sorry! Let's get uh... boarded huh?" He rubbed the back of his head as he headed towards the boat. "_HOW DO YOU TALK TO A ZOMBIE!?_"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2015)

Kisei, Nanashi​
"It was originally set to leave at eight-fifty at the latest, but favorably enough..." Kisei paused, hoisting his bag of supplies over his shoulder, following close behind Jirou. "...There was an issue with the engine, and as such the departure was delayed." Falling silent once more, the shinobi passed ahead of Jirou.

After taking a brief moment to look out over the vast expanse of water before him, Kisei turned to look back at his partner. "You may call me 'Kisei', Nishimura-san. ...Something you should already be aware of from your mission briefing..."

Apparently done with the conversation, Kisei settled himself against the siding of the boat, exhaled deeply, and closed his eyes once more.​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2015)

Jirou Nishimura, It takes two to tango with a Tengu.

After taking a brief moment to look out over the vast expanse of water before him, Kisei turned to look back at his partner. "You may call me 'Kisei', Nishimura-san. ...Something you should already be aware of from your mission briefing..."


"Yeah... Haha... No worries Kisei-kun." Jirou rubbed the back of his head. Jirou took his place on the boat and let out a sigh. This guy was going to be very hard to work with... least he seemed honest enough though, that was good right? But what do you do when you're working with some kind of undead creature. He rubbed the back of his head as he looked out to the ocean. "Wellp... I mean, it's just a few days right? It can't take too long to get there." 

"Alright everyone!" A voice called over the loud speaker. "We've solved the engine trouble and we'll be underway shortly! Our destination is Shizuru Island! It's just south of the land of lightning and should only take us around two weeks to reach." Jirou sunk low on the ship. "TWO WEEKS!?" He thought to himself, "Ugh... Sensei... what did i do to you..." He laid against the boats railing. "Just wait a little longer brother.. I'll come for you." 



The boat took off with a heavy chug and began its journey from the fire country, passed the wave country, the whirlpool country and the land of the hotsprings, to reach its destination in the south seas of the land of lightning... The two Gennin would just have to manage the two week wait.

Five minutes later-

"I can still see the port." Jirou thought to himself, "This is going to take years."He blinked a little bit. "This boat might be slower than me..."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 21, 2015)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Where Is Everyone Coming From!?"_

_
"Mariella!"_

Kentarou called out in surprise when she, along with a red-clothed stranger, literally dropped into the scene from the ceiling above. Through the dissappearimng clouds of dust emrnating broken the broken stone chunks of the building, the boy noticed that the stranger had an attire unlike that of the former goons they had come across. The most likely conclussion that came to mind was that this fellow was more than certainly the Kirei Kazama that had tagged along with Shou.

The boy grimaced at the realization there was another problem they had to deal with before capturing Jintaku. Yet at the same time, he couldn't help  but feel relieved upon seeing Mariella still safe and back with the group, despite her scaryishly strong super strength.

Something else had entered the fray before they could begin their match against Jintaku. To be more accurate, there were multiple lions released from their cages to feast on their human meals. It wasn''t that he was not intimidated by the large creatures, however Kentarou could not help but raise an eyebrow at their sudden appearance._ "You couldn't get any lamer and generic than lions, could you, you bastard?"_ the teacher spoke as his eyes followed their charging and menacing figures headed their way.
_
"Sorry about this, I know you guys are just being forced by this son of a bitch,  I won't hit anything that'll risk your lives,"_

Putting his marksmanship to good use, Kentarou fired several shots at the incoming lions, since he was not usually a close-quarters fighter, the boy did not have to deal their vicious area of expertise that would have put him in a diffucult situation. Instead, the bullets flew and mercilessly drove through the shoulders of each of the animals. Blood spewing out of the back of the holes, the each collapsed one after another in pain on the harsh pavement.

The suit-wearing boy wearing boy reluctantly turned away from their groans and pained faces, silently telling himself that it could have ended up much worse. _"I hope you don't plan to send out anything else as disappointing as that. Give up now and you may still be able to walk,"_ he directed his words at the red-haired traitor that stood before them, pointing his pistol at his target's direction. ​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2015)

Kisei, Nanashi​
I could _feel_ how impatient Jirou was.

"It has not even been ten minutes yet. Perhaps you could go ask one of the crewmates if they have a fishing rod you could borrow..." I suggest to him, stretching my arms upward and outward - perhaps I would try my luck at fishing later, or tomorrow. "...Or, mayhaps you could create a clone and practice your taijutsu..." I say through a slight yawn, before once again settling against the siding of the boat. 

Maybe I shall spend the next two weeks sleeping...

~Roughly Three Hours Later~​
It was somewhat past noon, and pleasantly enough, the crew _did_ have a few spare fishing rods aboard.

For the past hour-and-a-half I have been sitting on the side railing of the ship, undeterred by the rocking motions of the ship, watching the fishing line cut through the waves and water beneath me. 

I have yet to catch anything, but my options are...limited out here, on this lonely boat.

~The Morning of The Fifth Day~​
The last few days have passed fairly quickly. Or, at least, from my point of view. Jirou, on the other hand, seems to still be silently bemoaning the amount of time we will be confined to this ocean-bound vessel.

As with any other _normal_ morning, I wake up early - well before the sun had begun to rise - and began my routine morning workout. Since there isn't nearly enough space aboard the deck to get in even a _sufficient_ jog, I had to increase the number of repetitions of push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups to compensate. 

250 push-ups, 285 sit-ups, and 270 pull-ups. Perhaps I should increase the base number of repetitions by twenty when I return home...

The sun had begun to creep over the horizon when I had finished my exercise, and there appeared to be a large cover of clouds in the direction which we were heading. I do not mind rain, but hopefully that is _all_ those clouds would bring. 
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
8.
Naomi Minami​_
_*You are upset*_​
Naomi scribbled down the notes that her teacher placed on the board. The rabbit sat next to her feet on the floor. The teacher was going over the lesson of knife wielding, the different types, the weights, and how to survive them. Her eyes were wide as she took in everything in, each detail and picture that was on the board she copied down perfectly on her notes. However the vibration of her phone made her jump, but it wasn?t loud enough for the teacher to notice. Naomi didn?t want to look at it, but the constant flashing blue light annoyed her.

She opened up the phone and was hit with a text message.

---------------

_You not going to answer the phone?_

-----------------------​
Naomi marked the text as read and closed her phone. She didn?t want to talk to him today, or any day. Ever since that night she been putting off talking to her older brother for days now. Each time she would ignore his text and she would conveniently leave her phone on silent, then call him back when she knew he was busy, so he will only have to hang up and tell her that he will call her back later.

An elaborate game of phone tag, in which he must have figured out that he was the one that was being played. She wasn?t going to answer him, not when she knew that their other was the one that launched him on her. She didn?t want to hear it, she didn?t want him to ask her what was going on, or what she was planning to do with her life, because she wouldn?t know how to answer. Naomi hated being on the phone with him, and just saying um and yes. 

_*Mom will get upset if you don?t talk to him?*_​
The rabbit mentioned. Though she was already upset. Naomi could feel it when she came home from school and she had asked her if she had talk to her brother yet. When she said no, Naomi saw that curve of her lip before smiling and saying that her brother was trying to talk to her. However, home wasn?t the only place she had trouble with. It was something unspoken, something that no one was going to say or call her out on, but everyone knew.

She had gotten a second chance?.

At first it started as s rumor, silent whispers that she heard as she walked down the halls. Getting a second chance wasn?t a big deal. Being the Kage younger sister, being from the family of high ranking students. Getting a second chance was like the walk of shame, stripped naked for all the world to see, and having reputation ruined for all eternity. It wouldn?t have been a big deal if she could have just silently left and then returned, but it wasn?t like that. The school didn?t even get a chance to transfer her before the idea was revoked?

It was only confirmed when the head talked to her, and explained her position.

?You must have heard the rumors, even I can?t believe how fast information travels around the school chu.? Mr. Fluffykins hung his head down low, ?You must know that your mother fought at the chance to stay, and even your brother made some not so subtle?. Suggestions that would happen if you didn?t get a second chance.?

?But The Head nor I will take this laying down.? Mr. Fluffykins had looked at her as if he was ready for an attack, no cute noises came from his mouth, ?I am sorry to say, but this is your last chance, we?ll be looking out for you to do better if not excel in your courses. We now will be expecting you to graduate with honors from our courses, like your brother, mother, her sister, her brother, their father, and so on and so forth.?

?I?m informing you in 6 months? time, at the end of the semester we will be expecting higher grade averages, higher service average?.And?Field Work?.?​
?This is the deal we made with your mother and brother, pika?.? Mr. Fluffykins lowered his head, ?You are being thrown into an adults fight and I?m sorry, but your family wants the best for you?And we want the best for our students??

?Even if it means transferring them to noncombatant studies?. If it for the best it must be done.?​
That conversation was stuck in her head, she knew what would happen when her mom got the call. Deep in the back of head she knew that her family wasn?t above throwing their political weight around if it meant removing a stain from their line, and currently Naomi becoming a noncombatant was a potential stain that they were going to prevent. 

_*But they only want the best for you, and people always talk?But we both know the problem lies. *_​
Naomi felt her pencil snap in two?

The one that put the idea into the teachers heads?And the one that also started the rumor


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2015)

Jirou! It takes Two to Tango with a Tengu!​









​
Jirou wandered the ship, looking over the edge and watching the dolphins leap through the waves trying to catch the boat. He walked around and around, he did push ups, he did sit ups, he did crunches. He did handstand push-ups, he walked on his hands. He did sit up punches, where he would see how many times he could punch before he reached his knees. He talked with the crew and asked about their hobbies, about how they liked their job, about their kids and families. He did all this... ?ITS NOT EVEN BEEN A DAY!?? He gripped the back of his head with both hands and crouched himself into a ball. 

He was going stir crazy, that's what this was, stir crazy.. Cabin fever! ?They call it cabin fever. That's when you go crazy from being at sea too long!? Though the truth is, he wasn't impatient normally. Jirou's drive to find his brother made him want to get this mission with over as quickly as possible. He was behind already! He was losing time he could he using to track down this scientist! ?AAAARGH!!!!? He groaned and collapsed onto his bed. 


--- The Next Day --- 

The routine continued onward, he just started doing push ups for an hour... sit ups for an hour... He found himself a place where he could do pull ups and even vertical crunches. Something had to keep him occupied, something had to be able to kill the boredom! ?Why do you hate me Megumi!!!? He slammed his head into the side of his bunk. ?I'm so bored. I could die. I could die of boredom. I'm so bored I think im bored of being bored.? He was so bored, it was boring just to watch him... or read about what he was doing! SO META BORED!

--- Five Days Later --- 

They were nearly halfway through their journey. Jirou hadn't really talked to the ghoulish man that he was partnered with, but then again, he never really spoke. ?How does Kisei-kun do it.? Jirou thought to himself, but then again, do ghouls get bored? The undead can't be bored can they? That's not a thing? Is it a thing? Can that happen? I don't know. ?WHY AM I TALKING TO MYSELF!? Jirou threw himself onto the railing, looking down at the dolphins. 

?Hello dolphins. How are you? You look well.? ?He's on to us!? One of the dolphins shouts, quickly swimming away, the pod of six following behind him. ?W...what...? What was that? What?? Jirou turned to look at one of the crew. ?Did... Did you hear that?? ?Hear what?? ?The dolphins, they spoke.? The crewman looked at him and shook his head. ?You're just hearing things kid.? He spoke as he walked off, to complete his random chore. 

?I... what?? Jirou looked back, but the dolphins were no where to be seen. ?WHAT'S GOING ON!?? 


---Elsewhere---

On a beach near the lightning country, was the beautiful Megumi sensei, in her green bikini, tanning her skin. ?Aaah~ Vacations are the best.? She lay on the beach when all of a sudden. ?Megumi! We had to abandon the mission!? Seven dolphins swam near the shore. ?Eh? What? Why?? She lowered her sunglasses to look at them. ?He figured us out!? ?How!?? ?We don't know!!!? 

--- Back With Jirou--- 
Clouds began to move in towards their position... a sort of ominous vibe came from them. ?I have a bad feeling about this...? Jirou thought to himself, the clouds brought with them strong winds and great flashes of lightning. ?Alright everyone! We've got a storm brewing!? The captain announced over the intercom. ?Oh... great...? 

The boat was rocked and hit hard by the waved and rain. It shook violently and tossed the passengers about with the strength of Suijins rage. ?THIS SUUUUCKS!!!!? Jirou shouts, holding onto the ships railing as a wave washes over him. ?Hurgh...? He spits a fish out onto the deck. ?That's gross...? 


--- Three Days Later --- 

Eight days into their trip, the seas returned back to their normal calm state... Jirou however... ?I... Its been eight days... come on guys... just six more.... just six more days... we can do it...?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 12​
One year into training- 

?Huff...Huff...Huff...? Shou stood with his sword in hand, sweat pouring off his body. ?Hm.. You're improving remarkably.? Anmo walked over to the young boy and placed his hand on his shoulder. ?Good work my boy.? Shou smirked at the samurai. ?Thanks old man.? Anmo looked down at his watch. ?Ah, let's call it there. I'll treat you a nice meal.? Shou nodded, ?Alright!? The two headed off, sharing a nice meal at a nice restaurant. He spent nearly every day with his master, day in and day out, training and learning from the samurai. 

?I've never seen him so happy.? Rei smiled as she watched her little brother from afar. Hirako never paid much attention to Shou, he never noticed the change in his behavior. Rei, She did, she watch over him like the protective mother bird. She was so happy for her brother, happy to see him smile and laugh, he hadn't done that in nearly ten years... 

?But things don't always last.? 

A few years later- 

?Why...?? Shou looked around everywhere, but he was gone. He vanished... not a note, not a goodbye nothing. He was like a mirage, there one minute and just... gone the next. It was almost as if he never even existed, not a soul he talked to could tell him where he was... Weeks went by, Shou searched up and down the water country, going through ever possible place he could... but not a word. Nothing, he was just a ghost... nothing but a memory in the wind.... ?You bastard...? Shou punched the tree closet to him, causing the wood to shatter. ?YOU BASTARD!!!!?  _?I'll always be there for yah kid.? _The words echoed in his mind. _?You remind me of my son.?_ Shou dropped to his knees. _?I kinda wish you were my kid.? _?GRUAAAH!!!? The words continued to fly into his mind... 
_
?One day, this sword will be passed down to my heir.?_ _Amon smiled at the young teenager. __?I'd like that to be you.? _​

---- Present Day ---- 

"So that's basically what happened... in a nutshell." Shou gripped his stomach as she finally finished patching him up. "Well..." Mizuki placed her hand on Shou's cheek. "I think you just need to forget your past with him..." Shou smirked. "Oh?" "Yeah." She then punched him in the stomach. "Nrgh!" "Then you'll stop being such a pussy and finally kick his ass."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 22, 2015)

Kisei, Nanashi​
It was the eighth day of my seafaring journey. The waves are once again gently lapping up against the hull of the ship, seagulls are flocking overhead and crying out loudly. There is a pleasant, gentle ocean breeze blowing, and the sun bathing us in a pleasant warmth. And Jirou is...propped up against the outer wall of the cabin, muttering out loud to himself. 

I approach him, holding a sling of fish I had caught so far this day. "I hope you are not catching ill, Nishimura-san. Perhaps you should return to bed." I suggest, casting a brief glance over my shoulder towards the miles of ocean still ahead before returning my attention to Jirou. "...Yes, perhaps you should get as much sleep as you can these next six days." 

Walking past him, then heading below deck, I relinquish my sling over to the  chef then immediately return above deck and to the spot where I had been fishing from.

The Fourteenth Day, A Few Hours Prior To Arrival​
According to the ship's captain, we would be reaching Shizuru Island in the early evening, should there be no other delays. I am certain Jirou is, right now, rolling about on his bed counting the minutes. Even so...I should probably go check in on him. 

Rising up from the siding of the boat I was reclining against, similar to the first day, I hoist my pack over my shoulder and head below deck to our shared room and knock loudly on the door three times before allowing myself in. ...I am met with an empty room. The bed Jirou had claimed is still a mess, yet he himself is not here. Perhaps I had just missed him on my way below deck..?

Sure enough, upon returning above deck, Jirou is at the bow of the ship - his hand perched above his brow like a visor - staring out at the expanse of water still stretching before us, likely eagerly keeping a watch out for our islet destination.

"Anticipating the little time we have left until our disembarking will only serve to make those few short hours seem longer, you know, Nishimura-san..." I say to him as I walk up to and stand behind him, briefly looking out at the water and waves before us as well. 

"...The ocean I am greeted with daily is an ocean of scorching sand. Why humans decided to settle down where there is naught but a harsh, unforgiving sun and winds that bring no rain is beyond my understanding...But...I suppose I had made the same decision. Perhaps it is in human nature to do and pursue what is difficult simply because we are stubborn..? I suppose without adversities to challenge oneself, there can be no progress. But, what progress is there to be made in inhabiting an endless desert..?"

Finished with my one-sided conversation, I returned to the siding of the boat and once again sat up against it. "We will be at our destination shortly. Do try to contain yourself, Nishimura-san." ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2015)

If it takes Two to Tango With a Tengu... how many does it take to salsa? Jirou wants to know!

Finished with my one-sided conversation, I returned to the siding of the boat and once again sat up against it. "We will be at our destination shortly. Do try to contain yourself, Nishimura-san."​

"You sure are surprising Kisei-kun." Jirou rubbed the back of his head. "I guess people just want to settle wherever they can though." He turned back to look at the ocean. "We follow what we dream of. The desert is harsh and unforgiving to those who are not familiar with it. But so is the forest, one false move and you could be lost in the endless expanse of trees that all look the same. Unsure of where you're going or where you've been." He rubbed the back of his head as he spoke. "I guess, people just settled where they felt they would be protected. No one really invades suna after all... it's too hard and only the suna people know the water sources." 

Jirou let out a deep sigh. "But... I don't really think i can say much for myself." He turned back to look at Kisei with a smile. "I... can't really say why anyone does anything..." He slowly sat down, his back against the railing. "If I knew those kinds of things... I think i'd be able to bring him back." He caught himself as he spoke. "Ah! Hahaha! Just ignore that!" He rubbed the back of his head as he laughed nervously. "Anyways! We're just a few-" "Just a few more hours till shore! Prepare for Disembark!" "Hours... till shore..." the young purple haired gennin coughed. 

A few hours later-


"WE MADE IT!!!" Jirou leaped off the ship, his bag in tow. "Uh... Hey guys..." Jirou turned to the crew. "Is uh... this the entire island? Is it gonna be like... THIS!?"

​
"Wellp.." One of the crewman leaned over the railing. "You two boys have about a days walk to the nearest town. Most this island is unsettled except for the capital. There's a bunch of towns between here and there though." Jirou blinked. "Why didn't you drop us off in the capital?" "Ah... Cause we ain't got no docking permissions." A sweatdrop fell from Jirou's head. "Right... Ok... yeah... great..." He turned and motioned for Kisei to follow him. "Megumi-sensei... you picked a smuggling ship didn't you..."


----------



## Olivia (Dec 22, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The Hunter's Prey
____________________

With the gunshots ringing in the air and his verbal declaration, I couldn't help but feel at least a little bit shaken. Was it his methods to obtaining the knowledge? Not necessarily; sure it was more harsh than I would originally expect from someone like Ace, but that didn't seem to be an issue. No, if anything, I felt scared from the memory of the man we might be meeting. The over all powerlessness I had felt from just being in his presence. It wasn't because he felt strong or villainous, but because it felt as if my energy and freewill were drained, and I was just sitting there as his puppet.

Something like that truly unnerved me. However with that said I couldn't act scared nor hesitant, especially not with the way Ace was carrying himself. I couldn't betray the trust he's placed in me now - no matter any doubts I had I would need to charge on forward and put an end to this once and for all. Inhaling deeply I turned to follow the mens' instructions - North of this district about three miles out, find the buildings that form a triangle. The center one with red paint, that's where we'll find their boss. Yes, just focus on the objective. 

  I don't think things were strained between the two of us - I simply just believe that with how tense and suspenseful the situation we were in had been that neither of us could muster up a conversation. Maybe we were both focused on the objective at hand, and honestly that was better for me. I couldn't afford to be distracted, or worse, dissuaded, at this rate. Traversing by rooftops, we made quick work before being able to suss out the building which our target was on.

It wasn't too hard to notice which one it had been though. The three buildings were extremely tall - probably the tallest in the district. With that said looking at the three buildings there honestly didn't seem to be much security, and even the center building seemed to just have a ladder that went straight to the top of the building. It was strange, it was almost like it was...

"This is a trap."

Ace stated rather plainly. The first words he had uttered in a while, but I agreed. This seemed almost too good to be true, and also sort of gave off a air of confidence. They knew we were coming, and truth be told, I wouldn't doubt it. With that said we couldn't just ignore it, so even if it was some sort of trap we'd just have to deal with it as the problem arises.

"Whatever the case may be we can't just let them do whatever they please, we need to attack and now is a good of time as any."

Ace just nodded in agreement. He seemed a bit different after that whole exchange earlier with those men, and it was honestly a little worrying, but I couldn't focus on that for now. Taking another deep breath I motioned forward and the two of us made our way towards the tri-buildings, climbing up the side of the red painted one. The climb up honestly didn't take too long, granted it would have been a bit shorter had Ace the ability to use chakra to walk up the wall.

The top of the building was something strange - it was full of windowed panels, however the glass was one way (or at least from what I could assume) as I could not see through, with Sunagakure's searing sun reflecting off and blinding me. Covering my eyes I stomped on one of the glass panels near me, causing it to cave in and make an available entrance. After doing so the two of us nodded at one another before jumping down to make our entrance. 

As our feet touched the red carpeted floor below us, it was almost disorientating how different the room was compared to the majority of Sunagakure's architecture. It looked fairly royal to say the least, with the red carpetting, the leather furniture, and the marble statues. In the room, only stood one man - and almost immediately my anxiety dispersed. He was not a man I recognized. No, this was a completely different man.

He looked young considering his probable status, maybe in his early thirties. The man had dirty blond hair, tan skin, and military-esque attire. Something about him though gave off a familiar sensation, but I knew for sure that I had never met him before. Regardless I knew I couldn't let my guard down completely.

"Well, let's just cut the bullshit, shall we? I know why you're here but I don't give a shit about that. Tell me who gave you your orders."

The man looked straight at Ace, basically ignoring me. I felt like screaming at him but suddenly my will to yell faded. Grinding my teeth and balling my fists I looked over to Ace who seemed as if his mouth wasn't going to budge, not that I anticipated him to answer his question. After a couple more seconds, Ace did speak, but not what the man had wanted.

"The only thing you'll learn from me is the taste of blood."

He said sickeningly. The mans ears perked after the statement, laughing at the apparent audacity of the statement. The man walked over to a counter, picking out a cigar and lighting it up. Strangely enough he never put it in his mouth.

"This entire building and the buildings surrounding me are full of my men - even if by some strange reason you were able to take me down you wouldn't escape with your lives. No, that isn't what I'm discussing. If you refuse to speak then that's fine. I'm not looking for bloodshed here, hell I can't make any more of a scene without causing unwanted attention."

A terrorist not wanting bloodshed? What the fuck was this bullshit? The statement boiled my blood, but as I went to yell at him he gave me a hard glare, causing me to instinctively freeze up.

"Well - my post here has been compromised, and we can't operate at full capacity if we've been found out. For this reason we're evacuating Sunagakure effective immediately, so I suppose you shitheads got your objective."

Ace was about to speak out but in a flash the man disappeared infront of us and appeared in front of Ace, smashing his head into the red carpet. 

"This is a fucking good deal for you kids so take it and like it. Well, I suppose thats my cue to leave."  

Anger once again started to build up in me and I finally felt like I had control over myself again, as I charged towards the man. But as I made my way towards him simply a large smile crossed his face as his body was emanated in bright light before sending out spurts of electricity in different directions. I felt the lightning course through my body as it crippled me down to the soft floor, and after a few seconds I could tell that he was gone.

"Shit...Shit, shit shit shit shit shit!"

I cursed to myself. How could I be so stupid? How could I allow another guy like that just slip through my hands? I was so fucking powerless and there was nothing I could fucking do about it. I collapsed next to Ace who was finally picking himself up off the ground.

"Fuck. Sorry Ace, I should have done more. Now that it's all over, I..."

My gaze faded downwards, but after an exhausted sigh from Ace I looked back up.

"True...it's not the result we probably wanted...but we accomplished our mission and succeeded in driving them out of Sunagakure. Besides there's not much else we can do at the moment anyways. Let's...look at the bright side I suppose."

I guess I could agree with him on that. Flaying my body out on the carpet I looked at the glass ceiling, trying to think of what I should say.

"I...Well if this is the end of the mission then what should we do about my payment, we never agreed on that."

"That's fair."

Ace admitted. Bringing my hand to my chin I thought about what I'd like, and suddenly an idea popped in my head. My body springing off the floor I looked at Ace as I placed my order.

"Alright, to cheer up our mood and as a mission payment, how about you treat me to dinner somewhere? After all we've been through I can't help but feel we need to unwind. What do you say?" ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 22, 2015)

*The Okama Trouble !!*
​
Matou Hakaizen stepped off of the train with a sigh.  He still wasn't used to taking those.  He had a pullover jacket with the leaf symbol on the left breast and the padded orange _uzumaki_ on the upper arms, and it served as an addition to his usual ensemble of a 3/4 sleeve t shirt, modified denim pants, and sandals.  His hitai-ate was, as usual, tied diagonally across his chest, and finally, he had his weapon pouch on the right side of his lower back.  He stepped out of the way of the people exiting the train and closed his eyes, recalling just a few hours ago.

_"W-we'll be going to the New World Tower, Kiroku-san?"

Hakaizen and Hiniku were standing before one of the tokubetsu-jonin in charge of handing out missions.  His name was Sosuke Kiroku, and he was a kind-looking man, with brown hair and pale blue eyes.  He looked down at the folder in his hand and nodded.  "Yeah, looks like it.  You'll be meeting another shinobi there, one Houki Ren.  He is your superior on this one, and you'll both be following his lead."  The two genin nodded.  "Great.  Your mission is to get to the top of the tower.  There, you'll find Dr. Ivankov.  He's staging a bit of a coup, so you need to capture him alive, then retrieve the medicinal drugs he has in order to heal the leader of the Okama, Bon Clay.  The only thing between you and the good doctor, and this is gonna sound crazy, are strange chimeric beasts.  Anyone's best guess is an experiment at splicing gone wrong.  Keep it by the book and don't take any unnecessary risks and you two should be okay.  Houki-san's a chuunin, you're in good hands."

Hakaizen nodded with a "Hai, Kiroku-san," and looked over at Hiniku.  "We got this, right Hiniku?"  She was a kind, sweet girl, and he wanted to do right by her.  She was overcoming being born without an integral function in her clan, but she still fought every day.  She inspired him.  "Let's do this.  New World Tower, here we come!"_

Now, here they were a few hours later and he was raring to meet their lead shinobi and get this one finished up and in the books.  He looked back to see Hiniku stepping off of the train.  "Let's see if we can't find this Houki-san."  He began to look around the station, walking toward the exit gate.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 22, 2015)

Ace



_When the Strong of Heart Join the Fray... The Meek Can Finally Rest Assured _










​
At the juncture of the situation that had played before the two children, it has amalgamated into a swift end. To have stepped farther than this has been, in fact, a victory upon itself. However the sentiment replaced the melody of agony, and had situated the bitterness of failure. This was, in fact, a failure upon itself. While in contract, there was merely a single specification, one that really did not rely on confrontation. And so, to this outcome, the mission fulfillment was enough to classify as successful. Standing upon his feet, with a tremble on his feet, there was naught but an empty space that met the breath of two souls. The rustle of the breeze which flurried his scarf into subtle stream. Ace had failed to bring at least some comfort upon this once common stranger. A therapy, perhaps, was disguised as an offer. To be told that this would terminate the standing of the two brought a quaintly evident melancholy on his eyes. A sigh, indistinguishable at that, could be perhaps of the release which contained itself upon realizing their escapades had made a sudden halt, or could be that a emotion surfaced as his method of portrayal to something else? Regardless, a chuckle had formed soon there after. 

"Let's just get out of here first."​
To be brought with such warm clarity had seemed to have somewhat resonated with Okami herself. As the men and woman of the group could be heard departing, they had solemnly accepted the realization that today had concluded their efforts. That regardless of what had occurred and what had it stolen from them to achieve such a feat as to arrive at a world completely antonymous to their own. This had recorded itself within the very annals of each other's experience. With a step they found themselves evading the circumstance, unworried of the rest. As this mission had finally depicted itself as complete. 

"I know of a place. Mind if we take a detour?"

~*~

The atmosphere changed, the location too. Now both were at another destination. The pouring rain drizzled across a distant roof, on the village which never knew sunlight: _Ame._ 
​
The night had situated upon the sky, the two sat at their respective seat that overlooked at the distance of a never ending subtle storm. With the functioning currents which lead boats across a stream of water through tall buildings that towered towards the heavens themselves. Lost on a scenery upon the window seat, Ace himself found it soothing hearing the soft droplets meet upon the solid surface of crystal. 

"How do you even know about this place." 

Said Okami breaking him of his trance with the distance of the view. Turning he merely smiled effortlessly. Almost as if knowing that question was bound to arrive, but nonchalantly answered with a...

"I just called in a favor." 

Albeit he knew that would be the answer she was looking for, whether she was surprised or interested or even bored of it, Ace just found it entertaining. There was certain sense of possessiveness about everything he did, as if he wanted mark ever other moment as his own. The world was expansive and even through these new method of media, through all these interconnection and moments of which society found itself lost among devices on a blank screen... Life was too short of delve itself on such, to allow it to consume every aspect of your personality, regardless of the distance biding two or more soul within a single platform, technology was an  excuse to merely sit at home and communicate. There was such an enriching sentiment about secrets. It belong to you... to no one else. It was something that he could relate to himself... now that he couldn't even be him.

The puppetry that was his life. To understand that all those emotion which once were true, now beckons to question where the man standing before Okami was him. The few things which he could be certain that were _him_ he'd preserve them no matter how little. He lost himself on a trace of a thought with an empty smile crossing upon the tan of his lip. Three soul upon one vessel.

_He Could Never Really Be Sure Who He Really Was_​
"I keep dragging you everywhere, sorry about that, really."

This place was certainly fancy, a restaurant Ace himself was foreign to, but unlike any he didn't seem to mind the atmosphere, seem the favor not only cleared the place for them, he also allowed anything on the menu to be ordered on the house. Ace in fact would decide something less fanciful, but to be honest. He just wanted to unwind, provided, that he could just stay here and hear these droplets remind him of who was awake at the moment. Rosuto peered out back there, it was a situation he couldn't afford to allow again.


----------



## Kei (Dec 22, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
9.
Naomi Minami​_
The day went on and almost everything started to blur together. Like paint running on the wall, everything slowly became a mess of colors. She couldn?t even see people anymore, when the girls went up to talk to her about the situation she couldn?t tell where their face ended and where it begun. Their voices were all torn and mangled like nails on the chalk board. She could barely make out what they were saying, just bit and pieces. 
_
?Second chance??
?Unlucky??
?Family??
?Lucky??_​
It was so tiring to pretend that she heard them. It was so tiring just being there in school. She was so tired and her emotions were eating her up like flames in a forest. On one hand she was angry and upset, but on the other hand she accepted it. It was all her fault, she drifted all throughout life with no care in the world. So whatever is happening right about now, it was her fault, and no one else should pay the price instead of her.

_*That weak thinking of yours is really annoying.*_​
Out of all the blur of colors, mangled bodies and voices. There was one thing that she could hear clearly and see clearly. The rabbit glowed more than anything during this time of stress.  Almost like the fairy tales in which a child would be lured into the woods.  However it was apparent the rabbit that she could only see was growing bigger as it stood in front of her. 

_*We know what we must do*_​
What we must do? The pooled at her feet, shredding and tearing from the walls. Until there was nothing but darkness and color that was at least a foot deep. The rabbit disappeared in the pool of color, the yellows, reds, and other colors covered it until it was nothing but the ears Naomi could see. 

_*Yes what we must do, the Headmaster told us, just get our grades up*_

_But?_​
_*It?s so simple, it?s you who makes it complicated. *_​
Was she making it complicated? It was simple in a way. Just pass her classes, do more, and overall be more of a presence than she was. Though how could she? She was stuck in this rut that she knew all her life. Like a hole that she was comfortable in and didn?t want to leave. The colors bubbled at her feet in response to her thoughts. 

_*And revenge~ that little snake needs to pay for what he did?.*_

_Koi??_

_*He?s the one and we both know it?.*_​
Naomi knew in the deep of her heart that Koi was behind it. It was only natural. Koi was the one, he wanted to ruin her, and in so he was the one that pushed the teachers to make a choice. Why? Why would he do such a thing? 

_*Does it matter he did it?*_​
Arms wrapped around her as color began dripping all over Naomi. The arms were slender and long. The hands were soft and dainty, but the embrace the person did felt almost like chains. One wrapping around the other, tightening, constricting around her body. The hands wrapped around her eyes, but Naomi knew that the person was smiling?.

_She was smiling??_

_*No my love, we are smiling~*_​


----------



## Kei (Dec 22, 2015)

_
Coffee for an Elephant 
Interaction Event
Hotaru
_​
Hotaru couldn?t help but flinch at the coldness of the cream. The chill sent shivers up her spin as the girl rubbed it in. It almost felt thick, like one of those creams that were for really dry skin. Though she didn?t complain, it eased the burning sensation and the girl was right. It smelled really nice, Hotaru took hints of aloe and some other flowers.  If she made this, she was a natural, Hotaru chuckled in her head. She was a natural, because of flowers. Ha, she was a natural?..

Hotaru lost the joke before she even could completely finished it.

?Yuuko,? Hotaru repeated the name making a note of the girl?s name, ?How do you write it? Gentle child right? Mines is Hotaru, as in fire fly, masculine.?

?It suits you. You seem like the gentle type.?​
Almost like the porcelain doll type. Like Hotaru should be placed in jail for even thinking of asking the girl her phone number. Kid looked like she didn?t even know what Frenching was. Hotaru slapped herself mentally for even thinking about that. The china doll type was an easy type to deal with, but they came with their own problem. They were so gentle, so nice, almost as if they were born to fit a role. Most of the time Hotaru went with girls that were a little bit more?.Risky~

Hotaru rolled her shoulders where the burns were placed, ?Feels good chicka.? 

?Are you an herbalist? I don?t meet those many people, they are usually reclusive~? Hotaru teased as she looked at the girl before jumping on the sink, ?Kumo, wow you far away from home. Why are you out here in the boonies??

Hotaru thought for a minute, ?Are you running away from home? Or did you have to try this wonderful Small Three coffee??

?Which is a load of bull, because I can name 5 other places that are better than this joint.?​
?So Miss Porcelain Doll,? Hotaru grabbed her phone and placed her number in the girls phone before using it to text herself, under the name she placed Porcelain Doll as a name, ?So who you running from cutie??


----------



## Kenju (Dec 22, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Let's Go Then"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -

After running down through several halls and corners, Kentarou came to a stop. More accurately, he staggered and collapsed to his hands and knees, _"Agh!,.." _the sudden dash he had given to pass by that monster wasn't him faking his wounds before hand. They had very much so been plaguing and tearing at his body. Coughing up blood on the already ruined floor, the boy looked back and listened in silence.

Nothing....there had been no echo or sound that evidenced that devil possessing Ace's body was still active. Kentarou sighed and feel back on his butt in relief. _"I'll have to find a mask to go back in there and grab Ace, hopefully he'll be back to normal when he wakes up," _the teacher rested his eyes for a bit in an attempt to regain some of his energy. "Takin' a nap, I hope I'm not borin' ya now, sensei,"
 the sudden voice sent an alarm in Kentarou's head that hurriedly brought him back to his feet. 

_"No way,..." _he muttered to himself, but the reality to the footsteps echoing through the hallways could not be rejected. A figure had stepped into the scene once more, despite being inside a room filled with sleeping gas, that white-haired monster was wide awake. To put it simply, Kentarou's plan had failed and seemed to have not even the slightest effect. The boy could only grit his teeth at regretful result, but he did not have time to give up hope.

"I gotta admit, it wasn't a bad idea using sleeping gas against a guy like me that was blocking all your physical attacks, but gas has a direction to ya know?"

The teacher's mind paused for a moment when he caught onto something. _"Wait....direction?....Are you saying you can control direction? No, vectors!? Is that how you've been blocking everything!?"_

"Bingo!!~ One point for you. You aren't a teacher for nothin' are ya?"

A commented with a callous grin that mocked his opponent, who could barely be called one in the first place. That inhuman creature had a reason to grin, after all it did not matter if Kentarou had discovered his ability. He had no way of getting around it in the first place. More than likely, if he had just asked, that beast might have told him the answer himself. It wasn't arrogance, not even simple confidence, it was all but the simple truth that a normal being like Kentarou could not pass through that absolute wall.

Of course, that did not mean he would back down, and after getting accustomed to the boy for quite some time now, that devil knew it well. _"Now it's time for your prize, a good well deserved nap!"_ the teacher was curious what those words meant but soon enough he got his frightening answer. Without even making a signaling movement, the sleeping gas from before began to seep into the hallways. Passing by the brown-skinned monster, the steadly headed straight for Kentarou.

It was as he had said, if he was able to keep the gas from affected him, that meant he could also control it at will. It was ironic, but Ken had managed to somehow make things worse for himself. There was no time for complaints the suit-wearing teen rushed through the hallway once more!
_
"Ha.....ha.....ha!"_ 

He breathed heavily and the bones in his body were creaking but he would not stop for a rest. The moment he did, he would wake up maybe hours later and find his body in some horrible form he could not recognize. He couldn't keep on running forever inside of this building, that meant only one thing. _"Haaahh!!!"_

Kentarou shot the glass window in front of him, shattering it into pieces, allowing the cold winter air to strike at his skin. He didn't stop, even with the wind blowing away the gas, it was too dangerous for him to be inside. So the boy used all of his leg strength and leaped through the broken glass window. _"Ahhh!?!"_ he yelled but only for a short moment as his body landed in the thick snow after jumping out of the second floor of the hospital.

Despite the snow covering most of the fall, he found himself in even more agony._ "Come on Tsunamori-Sensei...get up!"_ the thought of even far worse pain coming helped him convince his body to get up a little faster. Though he doubted his speed was sufient to be able to outrun that maniac. "Hey! Hey! A patient shouldn't be out in the cold, come back in here and take your medicine!" after that shout, what came soaring out the broken window was not medicine, instead it was a vending machine thrown at ridiculous speeds.

Kentarou quickly leaped to escape a direct his, but the impact blast and flying thick snow threw the boy for several yard. _"AGGGHHHH!!!!!" _his screams were silence when he once again had an even harsher impact with the ground. His heavy breathing allowed him to mute out any nonesense his attacker was saying, but that was the least of his worries. Weakly opening his eyes, Kentarou spoke to himself, _'Shit,....how am I going to beat someone like this...I can talk all the big game I want but in the end I'm still a an average guy....fuck! Come on,....look around you Tsunamori-Sensei, there has to be something! Someth-...........something...There!"
_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku XII*

She had forgotten, Yuuko realized, how she knew Kentarou for less than a month. Because she barely ever successfully makes any friends, she got a little excited.

The girl took a small set back as she stared wide eyed at the puddles of blood each of the three lions her team mate had shot left, right before small pops sounded and they disappeared much the same way they had come into existence? How could he think that leaving them to bleed was better than killing them with a swift blow? That attacking them was their only choice?

_'I won't hit anything that'll risk your lives.'_

He killed them anyway!

"I hope you don't plan to send out anything else as disappointing as that. Give up now and you may still be able to walk."

Fists curled, Yuuko felt her nails dig into her palms as she glared at him. "You don't have to threat him in such a cruel way or are you no different?" She asked, her words biting. But then he looked at her and, although there was nothing special about it other than a bit of surprise, she slapped her hand against her mouth and lowered her eyes to the ground. 

She shouldn't question unless she wants to go home bloody. "S-sorry," she stuttered with her head lowered, her hands shaking slightly.

Deciding that, standing there like the coward she was, it was better to actually do something worthwhile, Yuuko formed the Ram and flickered away from Kentarou and next to where Hisako stood, next to a knocked out lion that had yet to go back like the others. Kirei Kazama was a few feet away so she probably had a little time to work with. Shoving her hand on her back pouch, she brought out a roll of bandages and a bottle of disinfecting spray, wincing at the state her friend was in. 

"Show me your arm, can you move it? Did it break?" Yuuko fussed over the girl. "It's going to burn a little but better safe than sorry. You could've lost your arm...you need to treasure your body more, Hisako-chan. You're a girl too..."

"That's all I can do for now," she admitted with a small sigh, as she finished wrapping Hisako's arm in clean bandages. Yuuko herself was feeling a lot calmer and composed as she cared for her friend. Nodding at her friend, she whispered with a small blush. "I'll support you."

Turning, she carefully side stepped the sleeping lion and assessed the...hole they were in. How had things become so messy? Kentarou was ready to fire. Hiraku Mashima looked ready to fight. And Jintaku looked like he was dying for things to get even messier too. Taking a deep breath, she decided to take the alternative.

"Mashima-san," she addressed the older man loud and clear. "I hate fighting. Please just surrender yourself."

Yuuko extended her hand to him. Yes, this was the most she could do to help the man who had nothing left (would his daughter ever forgive him...?) Was she maybe being an idiot? Her work was sloppy and that man had to die because of her. If she had moved faster and knocked out those lions out on her own, like Hisako, they wouldn't have to die in such a painful and slow way. She kept hesitating and that lead to failure behind failure.​


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 22, 2015)

Why she had been offered such a vital mission was beyond her. At best her missions before this had been... rather topical. Now here she was diving underneath the flesh of the beast so to speak and taking a risk. She was ready. She was ready to fight and prove herself, even if her thoughts were riddled with self doubt and fear, she tried her best not to show it. Far from her normally ditzy behavior she showed a far more professional attitude on missions where she had a task to keep herself focused. 

"He should be here, what does he look like again?" She asked, staying close to him. She stretched and yawned a little having gotten a good nap on the train. The minor details of the missions were left to Hakaizen in her mind, she knew her place, how smart she was and wasn't. The token team pitbull. Not that this didn't already seem... off. Something about this mission made her gut instinct quiver, maybe because of how vastly different it was in scenery.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2015)

Capture or Kill... Can you survive Jintaku. ​

Jintaku chuckled as the young girl held out her hand. "You hate the fight hm?" He watched her eyes, he could see the hesitation, the worry, the disappointment. "To tell you the truth my dear. You remind me of my daughter." He took a seat on his throne, watching the chaos that was before him. One of the children continued his fight, even now, in this moment... "His mission is before him but all he sees is battle." Jintaku thought to himself. 

"I am an assassin." He gently interlocked his hands beneath his chin. "Every move is calculated." He watched the group, eyeing each one of them. "That boy there, in twenty minutes the pain killer my associate gave him will wear off. In that time, he will be barely able to stand. With ease, i could force this fight to move at a crawl." He turned to look at Hirako, the elder mashima brother. "If I so chose, i could force my cousin here into a dual. Using our clans specialty." 

Hirako spun a kunai around and caught it in his hand. "I'm ready at any moment." "Hahaha." Jintaku let out a small, light chuckle. "No." He slowly stood up from his throne. "No. I think perhaps i will respect the wish of the meek." He slowly stepped down the stairs. "In your eyes, I see you have already started to grow." As he reached the bottom, he placed his hand atop Yuuko's head. "You have something inside of you. In Kumo i suppose you could say it's a raging storm of strength." 

He then removed his hand and looked at the group, minus King who'd flown away to try and continue his battle with the rash Hisako. "You all have something inside of you. The next generation, I wonder just what you will do." He turned to look at the normal teenage boy. "I would recommend you don't lose yourself to the world of death young boy. Your eyes are becoming like that of my clan." 

He held out his hands and smirked. "Well then! Fight me or capture me! What will it be young ones?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2015)

Shou Mashima And Mizuki Hazara Are Working With Others Part 13​
The two teens wandered back to the village, Shou was happy to take the transport, after what felt like weeks. Shou stood before the clan head, Jajirou Mashima, as Mizuki reported to the kage. "I See." He read the mission report. "You burned a city block to the ground. But aside from that it appears that the bandits have fled and the people will be able to return to their town. I will count this as Mission Success." Shou grit his teeth as he stood before him. "What is it? Something you wish to say Shou?" 

"Nah." His hand slowly released its tension, blood dripping from his nails. "So, how is it you became so injured then? It says here the village was filled with only bandits." His eyes scanned the young boy. "And you appear to have quite the cut on you." Shou nodded, "Yeah, one of them got ahold of my sword. Not the first time a man's held my sword mind you, but it was a bit awkward still." Shou then turned around and began to walk out. "Anyways, i'm going to band practice. We're gonna record our first album this week." 

"You wont be going anywhere until i dismiss you." Jajirou's fist slammed onto his desk. "You stand right there and cease your incessant lying!" Shou's eyes turned around and shot the Mashima leader a death glare. "You really want to do this?" The killing intent leaked off him, the entire room could feel it like a choking miasma. 

"You would do well to learn some manners boy." Shou smirked as he leader spoke. "My father wasn't big on manners, and the old man didn't teach me them either." Though he wouldn't know it, Shou spoke of his master. "You can try me boy. But I assure you, you will not live to see tomorrow." Two chuunin stood at the door, guarding the exit... The clashing intent between these two reached even their hearts... they could feel it, like two beasts crossing paths in the wild. 

On one side a great demon, blood dripping from his claws and ready to strike at a moments notice. The other side, a regal and powerful dragon, clad with golden scales, fangs bearing down on any fool to come close. "You done now?" Shou grinned, though he lost his fangs, the council could almost swear they saw them again. "You are dismissed." Jajirou threw his hand out and with it, Shou vanished. 

"Kill him." The clan head spoke, standing from his seat and heading out of the room. "Make it look like bandits or another village."


----------



## Hollow (Dec 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait III*

Who was she running away from? Yuuko could help but laugh a little at the other girl's assumption that she was on the run. It was a very romantic setting though, now that she thought about it, she wouldn't mind reading a book with that kind of idea. "I'm not running away from anythin," she explained as the remains of her laughter faded. "I'm on my way back from a mission. It was really late when we were finally done with our task so we ended up just getting a room."

"I'm not a herbalist, by the way," she added with a small blush of embarassment of being praised for something she didn't do. "This was the work of my summon. It's one of his hobbies."

_Porcelain Doll_...that was the first time she was being called that. It was a strange nickname but Yuuko couldn't help but feel happy at being given one by a friend. "I think fire fly has a more poetic feeling to it," she smiled warmly as she went to wash the excess cream off her hands. In fact, her new friend's name made her recall warm summer nights and festivals that end with amazing displays of fireworks. 

"I think we've given the other costumers enough time to spin tales about what we're doing in here," Yuuko joked lightly as she threw away the used paper towels and her coffee stained handkerchief, motioning at the door so the both of them would leave. "Actually...there's something I'd like to ask."

"Do you want to spar?"

The kunoichi nervously tugged at her hair. "According to my mentor, I should find more people to do it with so I can get over my...fear of fighting I guess," she told the older girl honestly. "You don't have to if you don't want," she reassured quickly. "Truthfully, I don't want this to be seen as a challenge or anything like that. I like you Hotaru, I don't anything unpleasant to happen between us. More like..."

Yuuko grinned playfully, linking her hands behind her back as she got closer to Hotaru, standing less than a step away from the girl. "A game." 

"I'm asking if you would like to play with me a little." ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2015)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE*​
Finding his two partners, as it turned out, proved to be relatively simple. Having had his chakra sensing activated since the moment he stepped foot in Iwagakure, pinpointing their location was only a matter of waiting for them to arrive in the village-turned-city of stone. And, thankfully, the two of them both seemed to be fairly prudent. Ren approached the two from behind, briefcase in one hand, phone in the other.

"You two must be my team mates. I'm Ren Houki, nice to meet you," he said, an amicable smile on his face. Instinctively, his eyes moved to appraise his new comrades; a boy and a girl. One an Akimichi, based on her armour. The other, he assumed, was from some obscure Clan somewhere, as there were no distinctive features on his person that he could make out. 

He frowned, finally noticing an aberration. _Wait. Isn't the girl a little bit... skinny, for an Akimichi?_


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2015)

_Shou Mashima- Assassination Attempt Part 1_​
Shou and his band practiced for hours, each song worked and re-worked until they knew them by heart. ?Fuuu.? He rubbed the sweat from his brow as he left the rehearsal space. ?Man that was good. Blew some stress off with those vocals.? He looked up the cloudy kiri sky. ?Heh. Wonder what Zuki thinks of guys in bands.? He shrugged and started to walk off. He didn't really have anywhere to stay, lately he never did. He just wandered the village until he found a place to crash and slept there. The nights were normally quiet and filled with dense mist that coated the city like a massive comforter. But tonight it was different... 










​
As he stood there, the four men leaped out of the trees, they wore black masks and hoods... But Shou could see from their stance. ?You know. All Mashima are trained the same.? He grabbed the handle of his sword and looked over the four people in front of him. ?Size is about that of a teen. I'd say probably a gennin team.? He thought to himself. Yeah... It had to be, this wasn't going to be easy, his chest still hurt and he wasn't working at one hundred percent. ?Looks like I've got no choice here huh.?  He readied his blade, the massive steel weapon swinging over his shoulder with ease. 

Three of the hooded figures took a single step backward. ?Hm. Inexperienced.? He thought to himself, eyeing the fourth one, who didn't move an inch. ?That's the one I have to worry about.? CLANG! The first move happened in a second, Shou dashed forward towards the unflinching figure. But his sword was blocked by a ninjato, one of the others dashed at the young mashima. He swung his sickle down upon Shou, The young teen leaped backward, avoiding the attack and spun his body around. His blade followed, digging through the ground as it twisted around and clashed with the ninjato again. ?He got in the way?? Shou thought to himself, ?He's fast...? 

Shou leaned to the right as another sword swung past him. This one was a Katana, they were using random weapons... all of them seemed to be hand held... ?You guys messed with the wrong ninja.? Shou tightened his grip on his blade. He felt his blood boil inside of him, the fire burning inside his chest, it wanted out. He could feel the claws at the back of his mind, the beast rearing to take over. And the state he was in, he didn't have the power to stop it. He couldn't hold back the feelings anymore.... ?Fucking... Die...? Shou's body erupted in purple and black chakra. 

He swung the blade around, aiming for the sword wielder, once more the ninjato blocked his path. But Shou wasn't holding his blows back this time, he wasn't aiming to simply test these men. The sword fell with all of its weight, bearing down on the ninjato, the ground cracked beneath its holders feet. ?Hm?? Shou raised the sword back up, chakra flowed over it. He could see the masked man's eyes widen, a grin fell over Shou's mouth. ?HYAAAH!? He slammed the massive sword down, slicing the ninjato user in half, the ground shattered with the blow, chunks of rock exploding outward.

As his body fell, it popped and in a cloud of smoke turned to logs. The other three masked assassins charged Shou, Sickle, Sword and Katana, Shou's ears twiched as he turned round as quick as he could, the purple chakra trailing behind the sword. ?Rot in hell!? The crimson assassins shouts, but once more, his sword is blocked by the Ninjato wielding ninja. ?Nnngh...? He pressed his hand on the back of the blade, using it to stop Shou's massive blow. ?You're getting in my way.?

The three charged him once more, Shou flipped backward, bringing his sword up... again! His blade was stopped by the ninjato... ?I'll fucking kill you if you keep that up.? He growled, pulled his sword back. Two of the men pulled out a handful of Shuriken and threw them hard as they could. Shou jabbed his sword into the ground and blocked the attack. The katana wielder used this to leap over Shou and spin himself around in the air, slashing at the young mashima. 

Shou ducked quickly, the katana passing over his hand, as he crouched he performed a singular hand-sign. A cloud of smoke appeared and a second Shou stood there before them. ?Go get em.? The clone charged towards the Katana user. His sword swung down, the hooded figure leaped backward, thrusting his Katana into the clone. 

Kzzzt!​
The electricity flowed into his body, it only stunned him for a second, Shou used this instant to pull a kunai from his boot and thrust it towards him.

CLANG!​
That Ninjato... Once again... ?You're getting on my fucking nerves.?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 23, 2015)

Ace
_Arc II_
_Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World Rejector & Devil's Hand_










​
To have lost ones self upon the tragedy of circumstance was something the both understood quite fondly, quite intricately. The two souls knew pain, but this pain was one that steamed from circumstances that were far beyond their control. To lose what was the innocence that build upon themselves and had been delicately cemented into their very essence have been stripped away by  a secular force which had not only stolen from them their personality, but had shaded the world unto bleak portrayal. To have been surmounted by the darkness which intricately showered the Earth on its deformed hue, now both had a stilled on their perspective notion of reality. Which had ironically painted the world upon a glimmer of brilliant white. The two who stood before the delicate of a seal which fluttered at the presence of the seemingly endless nothing that bathed the world. The two merely stared at the other, lost upon the other's thought wondering the outcome of the situation. The noises which protruded at the distance merely became a luxury as to keep them aware of the other concious, soon, in not trampled with, the existence of the two would permanently remain entangled upon this cursed seal. 

"...I don't even know. I can't find a way to exit this place. His presence is far too strong."

Routo merely glanced at the semblance of his character, one which radiated with the hopelessness of a his submissiveness. It was enough to have Rosuto empathize as in life moment such as this came clearer to him than the times he had been euphoric. The hedonistic nature of this youth had been stripped away and he understood far to well how this would destroy his psyche. 

"Unless..." 

The child's voice rose in attempts to gather whatever strength had protruded in means of this second. It wasn't as if Rosuto was foreign to what the question that was about to arise, however it was prevalent that he was much more curious of his words lacing the emotions that tied such desperation into a single suggestion. To have the understanding of such determination come into fruition as eyes spoke the volumes of emotion that evoked at the words.

"Unless you and I work as a single unit."

Rosuto however did not direct any sort of expression towards such an evident statement, to such a clear ruse of a masterful plan which could carry him into the versatility of options. Yet, though the thought began to ruminate the memory surfaces as the creature, no the child was still an enigma. A section of what used to be from the creature who caused him so much anguish upon the days where he use to draw breath on the world. The countless moments he spent revitalizing an ideal and had become the very thing that he swore to detain, where he slowly and effectively gain the power to not only destroy what he had sought to erase upon the world, but gave his life trying to succumb the demons which lead him to taint the thoughts and patterns of a child who just wanted to avenge a mother. So unfairly taken from his grasp by the clutches of a deranged creature bent on witnessing the would heel over his presence. This caused his eye to open, the crimson of his iris to shift in such emotional intensity, the darkening of his soul exposing itself on the radiant of a once white world.

​
The world made their way out of those lips with prejudice. Rosuto's eyes formed into a single form, despair. There on that malevolent stare, laced the destruction of a life. The insanity which brewed him into a path of destruction. The puppet of a monstrous path. There, lied the similarities. No one would remember them from what they were, but from what they've become. As nothing would bring them the necessary, just a world that bound them to weaklings who merely gave up. Rosuto didn't... He went through pain, unimaginable, scurried the Earth and lived with a life built upon Hell. He faced every outcome, and even though that took something away from him, something precious. He would deny himself happiness, to bring justice to the world. To eliminate a greater threat, but his methods... all of what he did was shunned upon. 
_
He was just another puppet.​_
"I agree. If I were to leave this place... I would need to use another vessel other than you. I would have surmount you once more, I would have to start from zero. But _you_, you're still a piece of him. You're still the cause of why I'm here, of why the world I once knew is gone... What can you possibly offer me now? What can you possibly think you can give to someone who has already lost everything by your hand?" 

Silence was all that could be manifested from his presence. Truly, he did not know how to make up the tragedies. He did not know how to forgive someone who has caused all the more pain. Ace knew this was in fact, also an extension of who he was, yet to be blamed as such almost felt foreign. Demise such as the one this boy plainly demonstrated, this was no lie, this was true hatred surging from the vessel of a seal's enmity. Nothing could be said, he didn't require an apology, no that terms was very much unneeded at this juncture. He wanted penance, he wanted justice and he would reclaim it however Rosuto felt necessary. And so, once more Ace found himself hopeless in a situation of no escape But... There was someone out there suffering because he was so incompetent...

"Then, how about we make a deal."

Ace voice rose...

"How about, I give you another chance at life?"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 23, 2015)

_When the Plaintive Rose Wilts, The Velvet Soul Becomes Azure Tears_



Touka










​
To be stuck at plain sight. That was the moment where she realized that today would amalgamate to something different. The lime haired teenager sat among a group of peers of which she would have to arbitrarily recognize as comrades. The apricot iris on her pupils stared upon the distance, her hands holding up the weight of her head whilst her ears perceived the voices which echoes on the room. One of which in specific she had to pay attention to, which was none other than the neighboring voice of her familiar friends and neighbor, a boy by which name was of absolutely no importance. But as or this particular instance, she would call 'Tomo.' Tomo was in fact a very cherished individual, a boy whom like any other would result to have a history that placed him in an almost destined path with a peculiar someone.  Tomo was, in fact, just about as ordinary as your normal body of Shinobi in terms of skill and prowess. However, he held a quality much to the people around which was one where he could resonate with any personality, regardless of how bothersome he could get at times. Sonoko, Touka, could appreciate this quality. He wasn't someone who would flex about his ability, but he could truly keep a conversation going, which was to her avail a perfectly good method of killing time. 

Touka however though she tried to listen to what he spoke, she was tuning mainly on whether or not the instructor would arrive, as it's been nearly thirty minutes and yet nothing has surfaced regarding his latency. But finally, something soon rose from the lips of her companion and neighbor, Tomo. 

_"Hey, any idea where Saki is at?" _

Finally, something she reacted to. Upon the myriad of this Tomo usually spoke, there where few she could comprehensively try to make out of. This is due merely the reaction of him always speaking irrelevant nonsense. Tomo was very keen on the new things, world discoveries and even theories. Thing that really didn't faze Touka in the slightest, but through his usual rambling a lick of sense made through his lips. Something that awoke Touka from her trance even if slightly.

"Wasn't he with you?" 

Yes, Saki was indeed another male. Though by the looks of his name he would be declared otherwise. If there was any word Touka would use to define Saki there would all just center around the word _idiot._ Do not mistake her feeling however, as this boy was truly a gifted speaker as well. He would brighten a room with merely a smile, and even if Touka admired the quality, she did not see him as anything beyond a comrade of the village. Unlike Tomo, Saki was yet another prevalent soul, there was yet anyone from their age group who didn't recognize Saki. This would leave many to believe that he, is in fact, extraordinary. He is not. However he does hold in his possession an ability to talk big and make it seem believable. Saki in that regard was an extraordinary liar. He would boast about prowess he knew he didn't achieve and was always bettering himself through words instead of through actions. And so, this lead to Touka inadvertently fuming an aura of skepticism around him. A practice session between the two rose and he lost. This lose wasn't one that would meet record for impressiveness either, it was one won with the utmost ease. Touka in fact did not rose a finger, did not moved from her spot, but as soon as he closed the gap a single kick was enough to end the duel.

_"I don't know. I haven't seen him since yesterday when he dragged me away."_

"Dragged you away?"

_"Yup! Against my own will and everything."_

"...Isn't that illegal? That could almost be considered assault." 

_"I don't know... But I thought he might've been with you." _

And as Saki was an extraordinary liar, he would merely accuse such as Touka was a Bijū, could instantly consist in people's belief. At that time Touka merely smile and gestured with accommodating her hair behind her ear. The radiance of which her smile protruded recognized his attempts and truly, did not bother her. But since then there was a lit flame between the two. One which irreversibly would cause Saki to get lost in his vile cycle of dominance. If he could beat Touka, he could truly gain the sort of notoriety he craved. 

"To go unnoticed when absent... That's even less than an existence than going unnoticed when you're there." 

A small breath of subtle laughter escaped her, though worry did not seem to meet her emotions. Tomo looked as a smile broke after such an awkward method to declare a friend, but he knew better than to disagree. In fact he couldn't disagree entirely since what she said was completely true about the situation. Saki, at times, was about as visible as air. He was prevalent when he was around, not so much when he wasn't. Unlike Touka herself to seem to exude a aura of presence. When she was here, she was sensed and eyes would turn towards he every now and again, and when she was gone, you'd felt her absence. Touka was Iwa's trophy in a sense, but whether or not she would like to recognize that, Touka herself didn't care for it. There wee still three prices which were far above her own status, and she disliked being recognized as something merely because of the beast that resided within her, but truly it allowed her a sort amount of pride she would feel like she needed to uphold. 

_"You don't think he got himself into trouble, do you?"_

Touka's finger began to tap on top of the table. Her eyes drifted towards the distance of the window next to her, witnessing the beauty of another morning gleam. Upon this village was many thing that she could be proud of indeed, much of other things she didn't much need to be proud of really. But that question in itself always arose.

"Considering the situation, maybe. By who knows. Saki has always been the sort of person who selfishly thinks he could do anything on his own."

_"That's true. But it's sort of odd wouldn't you say?"_

"I'm sure if you text him he'll reply back. Or are you assuming something else Tomo?"

_"Well, didn't you realize the certain amount of people who are here, Touka?"_

In fact she did, but she didn't seem to have bothered far enough to really stake the sort of situation they were in at the moment. Turning back to the class there was at least, counter her and Tomo, a number of at least ten people here. However, although all these people were in fact Shinobi, there was something that gathered them all here, a peculiar similarity which fondly chose them to unite here today under the morning sun. All the 10 people here were either related or closely acquainted with Saki.

"I see what you mean."

Spoke Touka in realization of the situation. As the thought began to ponder on her head, her brow rose to the idea of what might have occurred. Maybe Saki truly was in trouble, but something ominous began to rise between the suspicion of the two. Among with the other members here it seems all of them were somehow in the same frame of mind. Touka smiled, witnessing the proctor finally enter the room with a stack of papers held on his hand. The stare of which she protruded was one of realization. Finally, she could piece together what had occurred and as such a smile broke out, as an instinct. A smile which undoubtedly demonstrated her enjoyment. Maybe a tad of disbelief.

"It seems a friend had finally done something extremely stupid."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 23, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Assassination Attempt Part 2










​
?Don't fuck with me!? Shou jumped and twisted his body, using the momentum to bring his heel quickly and powerfully into the side of the ninjato using assassin. ?Nnngh!? The man shot off like a rocket across the river and into one of the trees, shattering the bark on impact. As he landed, Shou grabbed the hilt of his sword and swung it round. The katana using masked man blocked the hit, but Shou's force powered through, his blade bore down on the steel of the katana and shattered it. 

?N...no!? The masked mans eyes widened as the crimson ninja's blade left a deep gash in his chest. The other two charged towards Shou, sickle and sword bearing their edges towards their target.

 The ninjato using shinobi shook his head as he began to stand up, but he was too late to react to what happened next... Shou used the momentum of his swing to continue turning himself and slash the stomachs of his assailants. ?Guh!? They both dropped to the ground and gripped their stomachs. ?Enough!? The ninjato user appeared in front of Shou and readied his blade. ?Oh? You finally ready little bitch?? He grinned as he spoke, the evil intent oozing from his lips like venom from a snakes fang. 

?You three get back.? The two stood at the edge of the riverbank, Shou spun his massive sword around and prepared for his attack. The ninjato user lowered his body and held the blade tightly with both hands. He had to prepare for the impact of this next swing, ?Let's see how you handle this.? Shou vanished in the blink of an eye, appearing behind his would be killer. ?HAH!? He swung the blade down, his chakra trailing behind as it fell, leaving an after image of the sword.

The masked man rolled out of the way, twisting and turning his body while swinging his sword, Shou leaped to the side, digging his sword into the ground. He used the momentum of his movement to come round and kick the masked man. But as his feet come to make contact, the man dropped his blade and grabbed Shou's legs. With great effort he used all the force he could muster to spin the young shinobi's body and kick his stomach, sending Shou colliding into a tree. 

The masked man grabbed his blade and ninja dashed Shou, who was still in the process of standing. His blade fell and sliced across Shou's back. ?Gyaah!? The young gennin let out a scream as the blade sliced his flesh and blood spurt from the wound. ?That's... Fucking... It...? The kiri assassin turned round quick as he could and bit down on the masked man's arm. ?S...shit... My teeth!? He thought to himself, then a powerful blow connected to the back of his head and sent him crashing into the ground. 

?This is goodbye.? The man's blade flipped and came bearing downward on Shou. ?Tch... I guess i'll do that...? Shou thought as he looked up at the masked man. With great effort, he kicked his foot off and spun his body around like a top, sweeping the masked man's legs out from under him. Then he ran quickly to grab hold of his blade while the would be killer righted himself. 

?Nngh.. That's a new one for you.? The man grumbled, quickly rolling on his back and leaping back up onto his feet. ?New for me...?? Shou thought to himself, but he ignored it for now, he needed to get rid of this guy. ?Haaah!!!? He rushed the masked man, his blade digging into the ground as he swung it towards him. 

*CLANG!​*
 The blade met ninjato and was stopped, then...

*THUD!​*
The masked man's knee crashed into Shou's stomach... 

*CRACK!​*
Shou's fist connected with the mask and both parties were sent flying backward. Each one crouched their bodies low and dug their feet into the ground as they slid. Shou looked up at his target to see the mask he'd been wearing starting to crack and fall from his face. ?You...?!?


----------



## Hero (Dec 23, 2015)

_Shige Yoshinaga_
 ~ Twerk Team ~
 Intelligence Training












___________________

Shige knew she did not want to be too low to the ground, but low enough so that she was grounded and easily balanced. In Kotogakure's most popular sinful attraction, Elysium Night Club, Shige was attempting to learn how to twerk. After joining Tsughi, Shige was stationed in Kotogakure to serve as a spy. What better way to fulfill her duties as a spy in a foreign land in an environment that is seemingly the same everywhere? How ever so wrong Shige was. They danced differently than the girls she used to work with back in Ishigakure and if she wanted to fit in, she had to assimilate. 

"Consider keeping your knees behind  your toes to avoid knee injury. Stand with your legs wide apart, lower  to the ground, with your feet turned out. This will help you maintain  your balance once you start moving. This is the most common way to  twerk, and is the least sexually provocative." TTH explained. TTH stood for 'The Tightest Hole' and she was the head stripper at Elysium. Shige nodded showing she understood the older girl's directions. The brunette practiced  twerking slowly at first, to get the basic move down, and was not going to pick up her pace until she was comfortable with it.

Shige popped her booty outward making sure it was the main attraction and not her huge breasts. She made sure to keep her knees bent and to place her hands on your hips, keeping her upper body pretty straight and looking straight ahead. Last time she made the mistake of looking at the ground and TTH kindly explained to her that was not how you learned to twerk effectively.

The twerking novice started to shake her booty back and forth. She kept her hands on her hips while she twerked because it made her feel more comfortable emotionally. Pressing her thumbs into her butt bones, Shige pushed her hips forward. She then changed up her technique to move her booty back, using her other fingers to pull  back on her hip bones. Eventually the girl became more  comfortable with the unfamiliar dancing motion and started twerking without her hands, lifting herarms  straight above her head and sporadically scraped her ass across the floor as her confidence built. 

"There ya go biiiiiiiiittttttchhhhhhhhhh! It's all about isolating the lower half of your body. Try to keep the upper half of your body pretty stable. You're looking so cunt." TTH cheered and clapped for Shige, using only her ass and no hands.

Shige's face lit up brightly and was full of smiles. She was on her way to becoming a master twerker.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 23, 2015)

_When the Plaintive Rose Wilts, The Velvet Soul Becomes Azure Tears_



Touka










​
At the end of the room finally came the man whom all had been awaiting. The man looked ruffled, placing stack of papers on the table with a look of solemnity plastered on his stare. His eyes rose, witnessing the numbers, a cigarette on his lip demonstrated the callousness he held over the atmosphere, the space was not so small that the ten people were to suffocate due to lack of space, however it was enough to engulf the entirety of the room with the odor of nicotine and despair. His eyes scanned the numbers, with a inaudible mutter, he positioned himself behind the desk and pulled a case where he proceeded to deposit the residues of the cigarette, with final huff he began to speak between his coughs. 

"Well, now that I see everyone is gathered here today, I guess we should start with introductions." 

To be frank, there was no man within this room who did not recognize the individual who had just not seconds ago entered the room with nonchalant indifference. Sitting at the chair he pulled he began to move through the stack of official paperwork handed by the higher-ups pencil-pushers of village mission and briefing department. Reading across the names which were suppose to present themselves on the meeting he continued.

"My name is Kekkai Migeru. It's nice to meet you all, regardless of me already knowing who you all are already. But protocol is protocol."

Kekkai was an academy teacher, one that albeit his appearance could be considered one of the better teachers in the entirety of the village, but not so much that he had gained any sort of important role within the establishment, in fact, he was considered one of the best due to his naturally given nature to be indifferent to everything and anything so kids used to like to be in his class due to his naturally wayward nature. Something him and Touka could be said to hold in common. 

"Ah, Touka and Tomo. I am glad to see that you're here already, let me grab this real quick and..."

He went through the papers until her found their name, marking a small square, almost a satisfactory nod held in place while the other names rose and he proceeded to do the same. Tomo, getting impatient rose his hand in response to the time taken which Kekkai responded to with a stare.

_"Kekkai-Sensei, what would be the reason of you getting us together on a day like today?" _

"Ahh, yes. It's a complicated matter you see. Maybe even some of you figured it out already and well it's really a matter of not only clearing thing up, but also a matter of trying to convince you all of the thing we have planned to do." 

Touka had seemed to be intrigued, her vision stared at the distance so did all. Another boy spoke through the seams of the room, however this one in particular did not raise his hand and just assumed that the window to speak had been open due to Tomo's previous question.
_
"Is this somehow relating a mission? One of which requires such a large group of people involved?"_

"Well, not in specific. But you were half-right in asserting that it does imply a mission but more than that, it really just relies on giving you some news first."

After some time, the odor of nicotine present still on the room the two neighbors exchanged glances, worrying about whether their assumption of the situation were correct, a sigh escaped the teacher and he assumed the role that he was given, his mien had a portrayal of a man whom seemed to have tired of doing this process continuously. It was as he wanted to apologize after spitting venom into out eyes.

"As of today Terugami, Sakaki. Also known as Saki is considered a missing-nin." 

As if a lit flame finally lit a room, the liveliness in everyone's semblance began to resonate in joint of voices and confusion. The word roamed across the small room fueled with the odor of nicotine. Touka and Tomo exchanged glances once more, both had seemed to have foresaw the out come from a mile away, this was certainly something they didn't expect, however. They knew it was something reckless and dumb but to be considered missing-nin? Now what could he warrant to have done something so incredibly foolish?

A few loud coughs halted the chatter among the room, turning his gaze towards Tomo, Kekkai continued.

"Right, I'm sorry, but as a unit we had to choose the people whom where to be in the know-how first, that would be you ten that were considered to be the closest to Saki. However, as of yesterday night around twelve a.m. we have confirmed his whereabouts and motives. Though being a Genin, the punishment should not be as severe as any other of higher-rank. Treason is not something to be taken lightly." 

_"Excuse me, Kekkai-sensei but last night I was with Saki and although I might be a database and can't reach no conclusions, I can certainly assure you that he wasn't into anything nefarious."_

"Could you please recall what he asked you to do after he left?"

Tomo had seemed a tad confused after he was asked what the two were doing after their encounter last night. Tomo placed his hands on his chin, delving into memory while Touka merely tried to figure what his thoughts were. In fact, she had seemed to have snuffed out the cause, but truly she was just spectating at the moment. Although she really didn't hold any special bond with Saki himself, she felt somewhat disappointed for not having figured this out earlier. Tomo rose his head as if finally carrying his thought and given them a voice.

_"We were at the station square picking up some stuff for a mission he said he had in the morning."_

"Oh no..."  

"You concluded on something, Touka."

Her hands released the grip that held her head afloat, straightening up her eyes met that of the teacher's.

"A bag, and a few tags right? A scroll probably with a numerous amount of ninja tools."

_"How'd you know?"_

"Devil's luck, I suppose."

"Well, you're right. Although that is not enough to criminalize him, he never picked up a mission and cameras saw him not only leave the village at night, but converse with people from another nation. After a good look at the footage, it was confirmed that whom he spoke with was non-other than another missing-nin that goes by the name of _'tiger blood'._" 

And so all of the people here knew what protocol had to be taken, a sigh escaped their lips, almost reluctant to accept such as a reality, but this would be the commence of today's mission. Touka and the others stood from their seat and proceeded to the from without further explanation they were separated in teams of two. Tomo and Touka would naturally be paired together merely due to their history. As he handed them their paper regarding where they should search, Kekkai had stopped Touka on her step, grabbed on by the sleeve of her arm.

"I don't need to remind you this. As a Shinobi I tell you that you need to retrieve him no matter what. But as a teacher, I know how you feel about things Touka. Remember that even if he's missing-nin now, that he was still a friend." 

Touka did not know how to respond to that, as she was faithful to her belief. One that stuck since birth, though his words were laced with care she could definitely tell the serious that came from the layers within it. Though she felt somewhat wary about it all, she just smiled and turned towards the door. One which would lead her towards he destination.


----------



## Hero (Dec 23, 2015)

_Zane Tamura_
 The Blackest Night
 Introduction













_Those who do not move, do not notice their chains.
__________________________

_ "People get used to anything Yamantaka. The less they think about their oppression,  the more their tolerance for it grows. After a while, they just think  oppression is the normal state of things. But to become free, you have  to be acutely aware of being a slave. That's where I am. I'm woke." the boy spoke solemnly. To Zane, the people of Takigakure were born with a veil over their eyes and "blessed" with a second sight, a vision that allowed them to see the way to best benefit others,a world which yields them no true self-consciousness, but only lets them see themselves always looking at ones self through  the eyes of others, of measuring one by the tape of a world that looks  on in amused contempt and pity. 

"And what will you do boy?" came an echoing growl from large spiritual creature completely composed of the blackest flames.

Zane looked at Yamantaka and half heartily gave a smirk, "I'm going to free them of course. Yamantaka, lend me your strength."

The demon smiled eerily and cooed, "My pleasureeee~"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Love you mom, Kinzou and I will return as soon as the mission is complete. I know it's our first S-Rank, but have a little faith in us alright?" Ryuji Tamura said sweetly as he kissed his mother on the cheek. The woman wiped her tears and nodded in agreement.

"I'm sorry, it's just that you're my babies and are still so young. I can't bear the thought of losing you both. Me and your father are old, we've lived our lives and are bound to die one day. Just promise me you'll come back."

"You betcha ass we will," Kinzou chimed in, "I can't leave all the honeys heartbroken when I fail to return."

"Hey watch your mouth around your mother!" a man yelled from upon entering the room.

"Oh hush dear," the woman dismissed the man before hugging her other son and pecking him on the cheek, "Love you baby. I'll let it slide this time, now run along and make us proud."

The boys nodded their heads and bolted from the house to meet up with the rest of their squad. Without her sons, the woman moved closer to her husband, gripping his arm and pushing her tearing face into his pit. He stroked her head softly and guided her upstairs to the bedroom.

"You heard Ryuji, Minako, believe in them."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ Later that evening ~













"No..." Minako mouthed as she dropped the dishes she was washing to the floor where they shattered. "HACHIROOOOO!" Minako screamed as she ran from the kitchen looking for her husband. Hachiro came limping down the stairs as fast as his damaged veteran body could take him.

"Sweetie, we have to get to the bunker now. Hurry and don't try to grab any valuables."

His wife did as he commanded and rushed quickly to the closet to grab both of their winter jackets before they hobbled out the door. Outside they were greeted not only by by screams of the innocent, but also by mountains of black flames.













"Hachiro what's happening?!" Minako cried out in fear gripping her husband. Hachiro held his wife tightly as they scurried down the street, taking shelter occasionally while looking for the city bunker. The entire time, Hachiro did not speak. He couldn't see_ him_, but he could feel _him_. He hadn't felt _that_ presence in a long time, not since he the day he was crippled for life.

"Minako just keep your voice down and hurry..." Hachiro whispered urgently.

"Or what, he'd find you?" came a voice of a boy sitting along the edge of a rooftop.

The Tamura couple stopped dead in their tracks and turned their heads to face Zane, their youngest son. By his side floated a black being composed of swirling, hellish flames.

"Zane baby! You shouldn't be out playing, don't you hear the sirens! Come with us to the shelter!"

Zane scoffed at his mother. "Are we just going to forget about how father disowned me and said I was no longer welcome in your home?"

"Sweetie I-"

"SHUT THE FUCK UP." Zane roared, "You did nothing...but don't worry, I don't blame you. I blame this...this society..." Zane's voice grew hush. Hachiro stood paralyzed as he and Yamantaka stared each other down.

"Y-Y-Y-Yamantaka..." was the only thing Hachiro could whisper. The demon formed a grotesque smile and licked his teeth wildly with his tongue.

"Hachiro-san, surprised to see me?"

Mintako looked at her husband bewildered. "You know this creature?!"

Hachiro looked over towards his wife and nodded. "I'm afraid I do and you do too, to some extent. This is the being that crippled me those years ago on that S-Rank mission..."

Mintako's eyes widened in horror, "T-Th-This is Yamantaka, The Host of Many? Regarded to many as The Devil?"

"In the fleshhhhhhh~" the demon cooed bashfully.

"Zane, what are you doing with such a creature? Get away from it!" Mintako called out to her boy. Zane stood up from his sitting position on the ledge and laughed.

"Don't you see mother? I undid the seal placed on Yamantaka by father. _I_ am the one behind this act of liberation." The woman placed both hands to her mouth and gasped. "Right now what you're seeing  unfold in Takigakure is your liberation. Mother I have forgiven you and now will unshackle you from your chains..."

"Unshackle me from my what? Zane what are you talking about? What is he talking about Hachiro?!" Mintako started to spew in panic. Zane, who was previously standing on top of an adjacent building in his parent's line of sight, suddenly disappeared into the blackness of the night. This observance set Mintako into a panic. "Where'd he go?! Hachiro?!"



Hachiro got into his best battle stance and prepared for whatever it was Zane had in store for him. "Mintako, come closer to me, now!" Hachiro yelled at the woman who had moved closer to her song during their argument. Without questioning his judgment, Mintako crept back to Hachiro, but not before Zane appeared right in front of her as she back pedaled to her husband.

"Flame-Tipped Vajra Spear." Zane spoke apathetically as he stabbed his mother in the chest with the blade covered in black flames that emerged from his staff.

"MINTAKOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!" Hachiro screamed as he ran to catch him wife. Before he could stop her head slamming into the asphalt, Zane swung his staff covered in black flames at his father, causing the man to jump back and let her body crumple to the ground. "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!" Hachiro yelled at the boy he used to consider his son with wet eyes. Zane looked upon the pitiful man with an expressionless stare.

"I've freed her from oppression, just like I have with the hundreds upon thousands of others tonight in Takigakure. Although we may hate each other, I find it in my heart to grant-"

"Die you bastard!" Hachiro let out a battle cry as he let lunged towards Zane with a drawn kunai. Zane sidestepped the old man and frowned.

"Isn't it a shame Yamantaka? I go back to liberate the captives and sadly realize, some want to remain tied down in the cave."

Yamantaka appeared by Zane's side laughing "Quite the shame. Luckily we know what's best for him, right Zane?"

"Right haha" Zane chuckled as he and Yamantaka fell upon the boy's father to engage in combat, fighting over the screams and moans of the slaughtered.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Shit, I think I overdid it haha" Zane laughed weakly as he sat up against a tree, bleeding profusely from his abdomen. Yamantaka appeared from the ground chuckling as well.

"Hachiro might have been crippled, but he is still strong. You underestimated him."

"That I did," Zane winced in pain, "At least I killed every single person of authority in the village. Their regime of oppression is over..." Zane's voice wavered as he started to lose consciousness and slide down the tree trunk. Seeing the boy in a state of weakness, Yamantaka smiled and floated over to caress the boy and claim his soul.

"Now now child, rest your little head. I'll take care of you now and forever."

"Nah fool. I-I-I'm n-n-not d-dying. I'm just t-t-taking a nap. Fuck off...." Zane's voice trailed and he fell silent, breaths shallow. In preparation to claim what was rightfully his, Yamantaka opened Gehenna's Gate, ready to drag Zane to the underworld.

When Yamantaka was half way through the portal, he was commanded to stop by a voice.



"We've come for the boy. Step aside while we provide medical treatment."

"And if I don't, are you prepared to stop me?" Yamantaka retaliated.

"Absolutely correct, which shouldn't be too difficult since your power is directly tied to your summoner." replied a brown haired girl snobbishly. "Before this gets messy, you're sure he's the one Tsughi-sama wants?" she questioned the man she was with. The man smiled confidently and nodded his head.

"He just assassinated the leaders of Takigakure and thousands of others, Shige. Now please, administer medical treatment...and this time actually save the recruit instead of letting them die because you believed you were wasting chakra..."

"As you wish Arinaga-sama." Shige performed a fake curtsy before walking forward to kneel by Zane's side. Yamantaka growled bitterly as he watched Shige bring Zane closer and closer back to life. There wasn't anything the summon could do. Zane's soul was not his until he was dead and in no way, shape, or form, did the contract allow Yamantaka to intervene to expedite Zane's potential death. Furthermore if the two strangers actually posed a threat, Yamantaka wasn't strong enough to take them both because now his power was directly proportional to his "master's".

While she was treating to his severe injuries, Shige was indoctrinating Zane into The Crusade. "We will guide the world into chaos. There are  no 5 great nations;  only discord. In order to create it, we are the   brave warriors who  will rise. We will go forth, no matter what the   trial. We do not go  astray. We do not fear death."

"You're pretty, stop talking and just fuck me slut." Zane said in a raspy tone while winking at the brunette beauty. Shige snorted in disgust and ceased all medical treatment on the boy.

"I'm done here. He'll live. How long depends how fast we can get to the nearest hospital." Shige complained brushing past Arinaga. The man rolled his eyes.

"Why do you have to be so difficult?"

Raising his arm, Arinaga commanded a wave of mercury to wash under Zane to place him under secure wrappings. Pulling his arm to his side, Arinaga manipulated the mercury to his biding and brought Zane to his side. The red eyed man slapped the side of Zane's face gently to verify something. The weary boy opened his eyes and turned his head slightly so he could face Arinaga. Convinced he had the boy's attention, the man proceeded with his questions.

"Do you hate the government?"

"Yes"

 "Why did you commit this wondrous act against Takigakure?"

Zane blinked, but it didn't take him long to respond. "Allowed to suckle every four hours, left to cry and  develop our lungs,  we grew up without the basic security needed for  survival. Sitting on  the potty at regular intervals next to other  children doing the same, we  were educated to be the same; but we were,  for all that, different....My identity, my aspirations, my ticks were  drowned for the communities interests. Life there was like...you can't  wake up, because it was not a dream. I was part of a machine, I was not a  human being". The boy barely managed to get out his entire response before falling unconscious again. With much excitement, Arinaga drew his cellphone from his pocket, and called his sister. A voice answered on the other line.

"Hi Tsu..."

"..."

"Yes, yes, the recruitment has been successful. We're coming home"
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 24, 2015)

> *Mission Title:* Get my Shit Back
> *Rank:* C
> *Area:* The Small Three - Ame, Manufacturing Foundry
> *Description:* "I have a meeting with a very important friend later So I went ahead and ordered me something from Ame. Under normal circumstances I go get my own shit; however, this time I need me some deliver boys or gals, whoever. So this seems pretty simple yeah? Go to Ame, get my shit, and come back. Peachy cream. Also why don't you enjoy yourselves a bit? On the Hokage's tab, since he's funding the place."
> ...



*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service I*

"Even you can't mess this one up."

Yuuko flinched at Haru's biting words as he reviewed the contents inside the mission's folder before handing it to her. "You have only one team mate for this one, a girl from Konohagakure. You're to meet with her in Ame, two days from now, 10am sharp. Dismissed," the blond threw the folder at the girl, who scrambled to catch it. Clumsily, she bowed and turned to leave quickly before the young Jounin could change his mind.

Deciding to play it safe, Yuuko boarded the train the next day. She'd have to switch trains in Konoha and, after an entire day wasted away in travelling, she made it to Ame at the late hour of midnight. It was hell finding a room at such a late hour, but she eventually found a shady place with a bed to sleep in for some ryō. The next morning, she'd set off to meet her team mate at the train station and discuss the best way to tackle the mission.

There really wasn't anything special about it. Like Haru had said, even Yuuko herself could've probably accomplished it on her own. The security of having someone to work with was always a pro though. There was also the threat of someone else being after the same package but, with a little luck and speed, they'd probably be able to avoid even meeting these _roughnecks_. It was just get the package, get in the train and deliver it to the Tsuchikage-sama. Easy peasy.

Of course, the amount of times she her knee and toes against every single corner of the small room should've been enough to give her a clue about what was truly going to happen. Then the clasp on her watch broke out of the blue. She slipped on some kid's lost toy car on the hall and almost fell down the stairs. Seriously, it was like the universe was desperately trying to communicate with her and Yuuko just wasn't listening.

Honestly, she had no idea who she was looking for as she arrived at the train station. Haru had insinuated it was a girl but no name or description. Maybe this wasn't even the right place, but where else would they possibly meet? Checking her phone for the time, Yuuko sat down on a nearby bench so she could keep an eye out for the train passengers.

One, with silky straight black hair and the appearance of someone who's composed at all times, caught her attention and Yuuko found herself standing up, raising her hand in greeting with a welcoming bright smile.​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 24, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Assassination Attempt Part 3​









​
The mask shards dropped the ground, revealing the face of Hirako Mashima underneath. “That's why you were so strong.” Shou narrowed his eyes and tilted his head towards his brother. “Get out of here.” Hirako shouts to the other three. “No.” Shou flashed in front of the fleeing figures and sliced through their necks. Three heads dropped to the ground, the masks falling off as the heads rolled across the ground. “Tanshi, Zaika, Yuriko.” He made note of the three, “Those three, you were training them weren't you?” Hirako clenched his fists. “They were barely out of the academy.” 

“Now they will never see chuunin.” Shou kicked one of the corpses. “Don't you have any shame Shou!?” The crimson assassin took a few steps over the dead bodies. “I thought I did, once.” With one sharp motion he jabbed his sword into the ground. “A quick death is too good for you now.” his fists shook with rage. “You know that you're too slow Shou.” The young mashina nodded. “Its true, among the Mashima you are regarded as the fasted. Jajirou is the most skilled.” He reached down for the katana. “Even Rei was considered a genius at genjutsu.” 

He spun the blade around, “I'm not too smart, I'm not too quick.” He stared his brother down. “That's right, among the Mashima you are merely the monster!” Shou nodded, he couldn't argue that. “But... I mastered the art of assassination.” His hands flashed the signs for hidden mist, with the river nearby he wouldn't have to use as much chakra. “Even I've learned silent killing brother!” And this was true, every Mashima had to learn silent killing. But for Shou, it was second nature, he didn't have to focus on it... He was truly a master of the technique. 

He took his steps slow as he could, light as a feather and quick as cheetah. Hirako listened intently for him, he could hear the steps coming. “There!” He swung his blade but missed. “What?” He looked behind him and swung his blade again, miss! “That's not possible...” Hirako's eyes darted left to right, trying to figure out where his brother would strike from. Foot steps came dashing at him, “From behind!” Hirako turned and jabbed his blade forward, POOF! “A substitute...” 

The noise ceased, he didn't want to move, didn't want Shou to know anymore than he already did. “Come on brother... where are you hiding?” Once again, footsteps, “I've got you this time!” He swung his blade, he could feel it make contact but.. Poof! “It was just-” Zzzzt!!! A lightning clone! The clone popped and returned to its natural form of electricity, with the blade still inside as it turned. The shock coursed through his brother, it would only be for a few seconds... it wasn't strong enough Shou knew this. He could only buy a few seconds... but that was more than enough. “Water Prison.” 

The bubble enveloped Hirako and the mist slowly dissolved away. “Hurgh!” The chuunin couldn't breath, he was trapped inside Shou's prison. His yellow eyes staring down his brother, facing him directly. “I want to watch you suffer Hirako.” He grinned devilishly watching his brother fight for air. “Suffer the way I had.” His grin grew. “Suffer and die.” He wanted badly to reach into the sphere and choke the life from Hirako, but this was something sweeter. To kill a chuunin, to kill him with one of his villages prided techniques. 

“You know I never wanted to kill dad.” Shou teased, “But the night before I did it, I heard him talking to mom about how he was going to poison me in my sleep.” His grin widened further. “I overheard where he put the poison... So I stole it. I put it in his food. I used the poison against him.” He watched his brothers eyes stare back at him. “Mom chose to take the blame. She came in after she heard him choking. She said it was her fault, She did this. She thought he was going to far, but she couldn't stop him.” He stared deeply at his brother. “Dad thought that she had slept with Jajirou you know. That I was the son of Jajirou. That's why he did what he did. He thought I was the bastard son of the clans head.” 

Hirako's eyes widened as his brother spoke, things he'd never heard before.. things his mother had never spoke of. “Of course, mother denied it. She told me the truth though, while she was pregnant with me Jajirou had forced her to be with him. She told him she was pregnant, She told him she didn't want to.” Shou chuckled a little. “Ever wonder why I hated him so much brother!? Because that bastard... THAT BASTARD TOOK EVERYTHING FROM ME!” Shou screamed at his elder brother. 

“He took my father from me! He took my childhood from me! He took my mother from me! You call me the monster!? Jajirou is the monster! He's a bastard who does what he pleases with the clan and everyone follows him blindly! When will he come for Rei huh!? Has he already!? Now he comes for me! He wants me to die so his crimes can't come to light!” It was like Jintaku had told him those months ago... “No... way...” Hirako's eyes began to fade as the light slowly tunneled away. 

“SHOU!! STOP IT!!!” Rei came charging in and grabbed her brothers arm. “Stop this right now!  What is going on!? Why are they all dead!” His concentration broken, the prison popped and became nothing but water. “Gyuuuhh!!” Hirako took a deep breath of air and began to cough and choke. “It's... It's nothing Rei. Go home.” Hirako coughed once more. “No! Tell me what happened here! Shou! What's going on!? You haven't been home in months!!!” 

“Tch.” Shou pulled his arm away. “Forget it.” With those words, he vanished in a puff of smoke. “You've got a lot to explain.” Rei's eyes fell onto Hirako. “No... Jajirou has a lot to explain.”


----------



## Chronos (Dec 25, 2015)

_When the Plaintive Rose Wilts, The Velvet Soul Becomes Azure Tears_



Touka










​
Upon leaving the building, the time which took to brief them on the situation was much lesser the time they had to discuss it. It was arbitrary to fight about the cause, missing's would be dealt with regardless of circumstances. And although a bitterness settled on the tip of her tongue, she couldn't deny that this too was something every unfortunate one must undergo, but when it came to them, she just reveled the solemness of a stare with did marvelously to hide it. Tomo, on the other hand, unlike times before remained silent. Something took over him, maybe it was anxiety or merely the thought that came as a realization. As every other member which were in the room left the aura grew heavier with grief. Touka herself could sense it and therefore tried her best to steer clear from it. Posing her strength as the initial standard to keep her moving, her steps just drew them ever so closer to their objective. It was truly a day of reckoning for those upon the stage. But there was more of a reason of which she was invited upon that room. One which Tomo had the decency to remain quiet about. 

Upon dealing which such matters, the people whom are the closest should be  informed of the situation, for certain the method was detailed as such. But rather than that, Touka never had any sort of deep relationship with Saki. In fact they couldn't be considered friends, more like he was friends with Tomo and as an extension at times they hung out together. But rather, she was brought because with a group of people who held deep feelings for their target, the mission would more likely than not end up in failure. Would their faithfulness over their village prevail over their love for a family or friend? The gesture in itself of sending them instead of an ANBU team was in itself a luxury handed down by the people. In a land of stone where even building towered on the formations of rocks and stone. Once's heart needed to hold a similar foundation and not be shattered easily. Which was in fact, a quality Touka herself resented as why her ideal _"Beasts Never Cry"_ would always find her way to wary her of the consequences. 

_"Touka..."_

Tomo's voice rose from the seams of an exasperated sigh. Stopping, her eyes swayed to his, looking at the earth in form of delaying the inevitable. The paper which he held reason the details of their mission, one of which he couldn't help but feel reluctant about. Touka eyes moved towards the grip of his hand, a grip on the details which she had already assimilated. 

"What's wrong?"

Tomo tilted his head as a response, the look of his eyes seemed to speak more than his words ever had. A saddened and almost angered soul, but most of all there was a light which all men feared to have realized gleaming upon the stare of his. There was a marvelous detail to it, it was as if there were no lies which could faze him, as if he was already noting the patters which played the chess game before him. And then, such realization would beam a negative shine. Something which he knew he couldn't deny, allow, and much less... apprehend. 

_"Don't play dumb, Touka. You'll be the one capturing him, right?"_

"Yes. I'll be the one." 

_"Why are you like that?" _

Touka remained silent, any other word would just fuel his anger further, but even as silence roamed across the two, Tomo felt the fires of his emotion flurry into words.

_"There you go again. You're silent... I know what you're feeling Touka, why can't you give a darn about what's going on!?"_

What did he think she was. Some sort of animal that did what others demanded of her? Such single-mindedness urged her soul to scream out their views. But Tomo's fire although placed upon the right track, was dim. Fragile ... Saki was indeed Tomo's friend. His first friend, and to have composed manner across her look as if she was the sole threat of which he feared would break their relationship. 

_"Can't you feel for him!?"_

"If it were left to me I would try a million and one times to bring him back you fool."

_"You wouldn't! You'll simply--!!"_

A foot was struck on his stomach, bringing Tomo's breath to escape him instantly, Touka's patience had been brought to their breaking point.

"You idiot. Even I have feelings too, you know?" 

Gasping for air, the boy was brought to his knee, trembling due to pain, he tried to recollect himself from the earth but had failed to reclaim any sort of strength. Tomo was impulsive, the teacher came out of the class, and placed his hand on his shoulder. Kekkai handed a glance towards Touka, one which told her to continue without him. A nod was handed back, as she turned and headed towards he destination. The only one which truly detailed the information of his whereabouts. 
_
"Touka! Please! ...Show some sympathy at least..."_

...Just who the hell did this boy thought she was?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2015)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
She'd been to Amegakure a few times before, but every time she returned, Yukino found herself in quiet awe of the great city. Tall buildings as far as the eye could see; some grand and new, some dilapidated and worn. All pierced the skies, blurred into the fog. She'd read in books that many of these buildings existed even before the days of Naruto Uzumaki and that, in spite of their advanced architecture, the 'village' was one that drowned in poverty. 

_Although_, she reflected, _that still seems to be the case._ Barely a few minutes into Amegakure the train had already passed through two slums and countless other dark alleyways hidden behind the grand towers and homes of the rich—no doubt, a hive of corruption on both accounts. As the train slowly stopped, having arrived at its final destination, the Nara wondered to herself: did the Kage even care? What of his government? Did they even know of the state their city was in?

Yukino stepped off the train, filing away those thoughts into the back of her mind. She had more important things to worry about at this particular point in time, and it was unlikely that the voice of a lone genin would be heard by anyone of significance. A few metres away, sat on a bench, she could make out a girl peering into the crowd. Her eyes were innocently large and her disposition was that of someone who was distinctively unsure of something, but the way she looked through the swarms of people was definitely belonging of a kunoichi.

_Long black hair like my own, purple eyes. That must be my partner._ As if noticing her internal observations, the girl then stood up, gave a friendly smile and a wave of her hand. Yukino walked over, her own hand in motion. "Nice to meet you, Shinohara-san. I'm Yukino Nara, although I assume you already know that. I hope I haven't kept you waiting here for too long?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 25, 2015)

Tetsuya
Hunting the Hunter​
Tetsuya took his seat the rain relentless in it's assault lesser competitions might have called it a day and cancelled the tournament but the Chosabuke family had no such intentions, too much had been spent on the competition to simply put it to an end. Besides strong winds and heavy rain proved a challenge even for the greatest of archers perfect conditions to assert their superiority in the art.

The seat besides him lay empty and yet unfilled people passing by the teenager searching for their seats. He knew the reason for this, the spirit that haunted him day and night no doubt had put the crowd under its spell. This proved true when he called it out revealing itself to him as an old man draped wearing the attire of a shinobi from the Konoha village.

"You're words are harsh, is it not the least I could ask that you respect me given the power I present you?"

"You expect respect yet none in turn concealing yourself from my eyes alone."

"Oh so that's it and here I was drinking my cold tea expecting it to be something of greater importance. Do you not seek your brothers death, have I wronged you as he?"

"No, but I do not trust you."

"Trust doesn't exist. It is simply a notion created by the emotion of belonging, thus you have neither so how can I expect it from you?"

Tetsuya remained silent watching and listening as the announcements were made, his target was 3rd in line.

"I did so enjoy how executed your father. His words rung truthfully and yet you still killed him in the name of a god you never met nor have any evidence of his existence."

"Belief is enough."

"Belief is a tool by which to control the fool. Make no mistake the church aren't interested in your desires they simply seek to further their own influence, we both know the Chobosuke oppose the Jashinist religion."

"You're words are poison, is this meant to be some form of test of my resolve or is your presence her to corrupt the only justice I have found?"

"Oh make no mistake it is a test, but not one of resolve. That you have already lost, I simply find you amusing. No this is a far more complex yet subtle game... Ah look an owl. Was always fond of owls..." The voice faded and in an instant the seat was filled by a woman beneath a vibrant blue hood and cloak visible beneath the leather and chain armours of a Yashigaru much like himself. He noted a rare blue rose pulled delicately into the chain links, and feathers the decorated the scabbard of an ancient blade. "Mind if I sit here?"She asked causing him to grunt, "You're already seated." The aforementioned owl gliding overhead to it's prey.

She stared at him a moment looking away when he noticed, "Yeah I know, I'm beautiful want to take a picture?"

"Afraid not, might break the camera."She countered resting her right hand upon the sword. In a split second it was drawn forcing him to lower his head to avoid de capitation losing a tuft of hair and the hood of his cloak. Truth was he knew how to take a hint and expected this from the moment he saw the owl and those piercing blue eyes matching the vibrancy of her cloak.

Something interesting was the burst of rose petals that exited the weapon as it was drawn and wasn't something just for show. Each had a fragrance he recognised in an instant and quickly covered his nose holding his breath.

Missing her target the blade was left to strike down around three or four members of the peasants that were unlucky enough to have sat behind him. He leaped back to the edge of the platform as babes screamed into a distant cry and people surged past to escape the carnage. The world became abstract and alien losing all colourant all but the blue of the womans cloak, hood and rose.

The old man stood at his side wearing an ancient armour far too heavy for his frail frame but wielding no such weapon. "Ah so the game begins."

Everything moved in slow motion and he turned his head to the 'spirit' that haunted his dreams, "This was your doing?"

"In a manner of speaking it was yours. She seeks me out as do all who own a remnant of my soul, take my power and perhaps we may yet win."

"I can do this alone!"He snapped and the old man nodded turning his head to the girl. "As you were..."

Life returned to the world both in colour and energy and the girl voice raised above the crowd as she pointed her sword at him, "Assassin!"

He cursed her name although he did not yet know it finding himself woefully open as the crowd passed him by, he turned to follow the wind an arrow cutting past his shoulder drawing blood. It was just now he noticed the blue ruby encrusted into her armour illuminated much like the gauntlet of his own amber.

Leaping across a banister down into the mud he released two chakra arrows into the pursuing Samurai and another towards the whore who appeared bemused by his efforts cutting the arrow in two.

Rolling back he recovered his footing and proceeded down the street, ensuring to make himself a smaller target using abandoned carriages and stalls, two more arrows one finding it's mark struck his shoulder causing brief but costly causing him to stagger and consequently losing his footing in the mud once again.

Their was a horrible stench about the place but he didn't have time to think what he may had fallen into especially with the Yashigaru girl descending down upon him from the rooftops above. He rolled causing her blade to become stuck fast in the flooded earth. Hoping to put distance between them he notched another arrow holding it far too long the chakra became unstable and ultimately exploded causing a powerful force to send him sliding across the ground and his attacker back several more meters.

Mud rained down from above staining her cloak and briefly providing cover from the archers. Granted he didn't come out of it unharmed with scorched leathers becoming malformed.

Using the energy of the blast he threw himself back enabling him to place a hand upon the ground and correct himself once again. His shoulder drained of blood fell limp shortly after the manoeuvre perhaps he over did it but that wasn't important, survival was now a priority.

"Resourceful bastard." The woman smirked relinquishing the blade from the scorched earth. The mouse seemed now beyond her reach and that of the archers. Of course wasn't their range to be worried about and within moments that fear was realised.

The sound of thunder echoed through the street, Tetsuya felt a sudden and uncanny pain punch through his leg causing him to fall to the ground in shock.

"Hmm..."A man stood balanced upon the balcony eyes turned his fallen brother. Held to his shoulder the stock of a rifle he relinquished back to his retainer, "Primrose be a dear and secure my dear little brother."

The woman turned her head and gave a hesitant nod walking down the street returning her blade to it's scabbard, reaching the teenage boy she knelt down tugging on a binding of rope one hand restraining him another reaching for the gauntlet until she heard the raised voice, "What's taking you so long Primrose?"

"Nothing master."She grunted the term master forceful at best hitting Tetsuya over the back of the head with the hilt of the dagger knocking him out.


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
9.
Naomi Minami_​
The Kusa facilities were vast, there were classes for anything that was considered ninja. Learning how to summon, teamwork, cognition studies, and honing ones special ability. Anything a student could possibly think of there it was waiting for them, and if it wasn?t a core class, then it was a side class, a club, something to dip the students toe in. Koi?s classes was a core and that was team building, most of his work was involved with developing students to work together and act as one on the battle field and in life. 

Koi was probably one of the few young teachers that walked the halls, but he was popular in a way. Young enough to understand and still relate to students, but mature enough to talk to the older people. The perfect age to start a long term career. However, because he was new, he spent a lot of time in the office after school was over. When the sports and clubs packed up their items, and the older teachers said their goodbyes. Koi sat in his office to plan his lesson plan and grade papers that he assigned to the students. 

So it was odd to him to hear his door open and close, when Koi looked up, he couldn?t help but smile.

?Ah Miss Minami~? An unnatural purr slip through his teeth as he placed his papers down and turned to her, ?You are staying after school pretty late.?

?And you even dolled up for me, my oh my, relationship between student and teacher is forbidden.?​
He commented on her stark red hair that seemed to be the color of fire itself, and her eyes with passion underneath that seemed like it could burn him. Even if she did annoy him, this part of her, that passion she hid under that dull mask was the most exciting.  

Naomi didn?t move from the door, she lowered her head and her arms were behind her back. He could tell that she was fiddling with her fingers. Such a passive stance, but with such wild eyes. Koi felt like a dog on a chain with meat being hung out of his reach.

?You are the one weren?t you?? She mumbled out, ?You are the one that talked to the teachers about me??

Koi leaned back into his chair, ?Mmm, that little thing, I wouldn?t say talk to them.?

?Just pushed them in the right direction.?​
Naomi head shot up, ?Push them in the right direction? So?What? You singled me out??

Koi laughed before brushing back his hair, ?I mean, we have a problem student in our mix. She is average through all areas, but instead of using that to her advantage, she just floats. That?s really a shame?.If it continues?.?

?We might have more?Of those drifting students?.?​
Naomi bit her bottom lip and to be honest it just urged him more. Picking on a student was just so fun! 

?The Small Three prides themselves on the top brand ninja, a bad apple in the mix is okay, but a bad apple from a prestige family?.That just can?t happen, the Fenikkusu represent us a part of something big, if they are going to representing us in the council. They should be representing us in school.?​
?So is this a political thing?!?​
?Political, ha no! Politics is a game that too advance, you know how video games have difficulty settings, and politics is hardcore shit. I just like picking on you~ it?s so fun!?

?So you admit to it?You just was singling me out to pick on me! A student!?​
Koi frowned as he leaned on his desk, ?And what are you going to do with it, lay down and take it like you always do? Or are you going to cry??

?No?I will enjoy just seeing you hang.? Naomi removed her hand from her back and showed off her phone, her hand over the stop button as a number went up. 

She was recording him?


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2015)

_
Coffee for an Elephant 
Interaction Event
Hotaru
_​
?You are a weird one Miss Porcelain Doll.? Hotaru brushed her hair back before looking at the girl, ?Let?s be honest, we?ve only been talking for about what ten minutes??

Hotaru shrugged her shoulders as she thought for a minute on how she was going to explain their situation, but in the end it was just simple as this. She didn?t know the girl as far as she cared, she just wanted her number, and probably a roll in the hay. Other than that, she didn?t even care for remembering the girl name. 

?Oi,? Hotaru leaned into the girl?s personal space, ?You are really weird Porcelain Doll, and you want to fight me? Already? Do you just do that randomly??

Hotaru leaned back and laughed, ?Whatever I?m game, but it?s not like we can fight here. Or else you want to pay for the damage, let?s go to Kusa. It?ll take us 30 minutes, if you really want to do it, then it should be in a place where it can be judged and plus.?

?I rather not get in trouble.?​
Hotaru jumped off the sink and looked behind her shoulders, hinting at the girl that she should follow. It been a while since she fought. Even with Ace, she didn?t fight, she just ran, and even then her legs felt like lead. Hotaru began to stretch and for a minute she frowned, she could feel the tightness of her muscles. Hotaru stretched her arm harder. That was what she got for skipping training class. As she walked to the train station, she took note of the weight of her legs. 

The train to the university went around in circles, way higher than the subways that lead to another village. It was because it was meant to drop and pick up students, along with those who worked in the city. It was probably one of the punctual trains in all of the Small Three. So as soon as they stepped on the platform the train was already there.

Hotaru looked over the girl and noted over her figure. Tall.... Slender?.Muscle definition, pale skin, and stark black hair, chest was still growing. The way she appeared physically was stark contrast with her personality. It was as if she never had a love confession before or some dues lusting after her, the way she was developing men and women would be at her knees. Though most female ninjas were beautiful, they had to be, so the simple fact that by chance she might be considered average in her school wouldn?t be too far off. 

The train ride only took 15 minutes before Hotaru stepped off. 

?We are going to the fighting center in school.? Hotaru noted the time, ?We should be able to get a fight, and it?s been a slow day because of exams. Though that should be okay. Here are the rules of the fighting center, don?t attack the ref, don?t fuck with the computers, don?t fuck with the bands that they place on our arms. Other than that, we are doing a training match?So it should be nothing.?

The fighting center was a bit in the back of the university, and when it was described as the back. It was far in the back, but it was just as huge as the other buildings. Coming up to it, people could tell right off the bat it was the fighting center. Many people who hung out there were doing training exercises and in big letters across the board the words.

*BATTLE GROUND
UPCOMING MATCHES*​
And in smaller text

_Training Rooms Open For Use._​
Hotaru took care of getting them in, showing off her student id getting a ticket and a room key. Hotaru gave the girl the ticket and kept the room key as they went inside.. There were so many rooms, and if people stretched their ears hard enough they could hear the fighting going on. On the outside despite it charming warm colors, people sat on the benches, blood running down their noses, black eyes, and swollen lips being taken care of by the Support Team. 

Hotaru looked at her room number, ?Room 316, good the first floor.?

?Is this your first time being here at Kusa?? Hotaru asked looking over her shoulder, ?Many people from the outside come here, but it is supposed to be a big thing.?

Hotaru entered the room and was met with a girl reading a book, when she saw them she instantly bowed.
_
?Welcome to the battle ground training room, I?ll be your ref, my name is Met.?_ Met looked at the girl,_ ?Students know the rules of the battle ground, outsiders will be briefed on the rules once the ticket has been received by the ref.?_


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2015)

Shou Mashima Hand Sign Training












​

"Raaaaah!!!" Shou threw papers off of a desk before him. He grabbed the edges of the wooden structure and chucked them to the side. The desk flipped end over end and landed upside down on the ground. He grabbed a knife that had been left in one of the drawers, more of a letter opener than a knife really... But in his hand it was enough... He dug it into the walls and began to carve. He carved as hard as he could, digging through the wallpaper and into the wood itself. He scratched and etched at the wall with all of his might. He murmured to himself with each scratch, each dig, he murmured something to himself. 


As he carved into the wall he screamed and shouted, it was gibberish, noting intelligible.  He screamed and roared, carving into the walls more and more. He shouted and groaned and dug in deep. His armed pulsated as it strained to keep the blade straight. It dulled too quick for his liking, but he was gone now. There was no more Shou, there was no more anything. ?LIAR? He scratched into the wall, he scratched it in deep and harsh. He scratched in ?BETRAYER?  But this wouldn't stop no, he had only carved these two words deeply into the wall... 

He tore through the house, the home he had been given by his manager... He ripped everything off the walls, tore at the wallpaper.  Threw desks and beds onto their sides, he was like a humanoid tornado leaving only a path of destruction in his wake. When he was done, he grabbed the kitchen knifes and continued his carvings. His hands were wild like a beast untamed, as if he was clawing his words into the walls.  He wrote the same words over and over and over.. LIAR, BETRAYER, SUFFER, PAIN but the words began to grow darker than that...

Die... He carved it over and over... Die Die Die Die *Die!!!!*


Kill... Kill! Kill! KILL! KILL! KILL!* KILL!!!*

​He didn't have control over himself anymore, he had lost his mind. The betrayal of his brother broke something inside of his head. He heard it, the voice of his father.. It bore into his mind, it mocked him, it insulted him. ?You're unworthy.? ?You're scum.? ?You're trash.? ?Son of a whore!? ?You're not even my son!? ?You're the son of a piece of trash! A filthy disgusting piece of filth~? His fathers words bore into his mind as he carved more and more. ?TRASH!? ?FILTH!? ?SCUM!? ?DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!? 


How many hours passed, how many days passed? He didn't sleep, he didn't eat, he carved and carved into the wood. When he ran out of room on the walls he sliced up the carpet and carved onto the wooden floor beneath it. He carved until his hands bled, until the walls and the floor were stained with his blood and his words etched into them.

Shou jabbed the knife into the ground, over and over and over... He huffed hard and heaved with great breaths. The entire house was coated in the carvings of a mad man... and it didn't end, his father stood there... He stood over him... he watched his every movement. He mocked him... he laughed at him. "You're always going to be nothing more than a pathetic bastard." Shou's father smirked at him. "Always just second rate trash born from that pricks prick."

"SHUT UP! SHUT UP! *SHUT UP!!!!!"* Shou gripped the sides of his heads and collapsed into his knees. "Shut up... Shut up... go away... Shut up... Shut up.."


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2015)

*King Kazama
is
Saving All Sorts Of Souls*​
The Land of Iron was the world?s least yuletide havingest actualization of a snow globe that one could imagine. The wind whipping so hard that every flake of snow was more akin to frigid shrapnel, the cold frost infiltrating the body and settling in your bones. It was as though death itself decided to playfully molest its victims being with its flaccid tentacles. This was not the romanticism of the winter solstice that the storybooks or moving pictures would lead one to believe in, no the trek to the Land of Iron was a truly hellacious hailstorm. Yet the there was the teenage King, adorned in the vestments of clergy with a crimson shroud and stole flowing about with flippancy. His hair somehow still keeping it?s pristine form as even though the snow attempted to camouflage his white locks the platinum shimmer of his hair still persisted.

Why someone who bears the title of King put himself through this? The answer was quite simple but to give the simple answer would be disrespectful to prior generations. 

Before The Church of Jashin decided to settle in the Land of Iron they were the Jashin Order. A nomadic group whose only bond was there like-minded, almost hive mind, devotion to the guardian of light, Jashin. The members of the order walked a tumultuous and hardened path; they were true acolytes of Jashin. It was that example by which the current Church of Jashin creates an avatar of which their members should model themselves after. So to simulate their long arduous journeys around the world when a member of the church sought to return home they were required to walk. Unless given an exemption one could not use modern technology as a means to circumvent an inconvenient and unpleasant duty.

However, King was not going to the main hub of the Church; he had been summoned here by something different. In his desire to be beyond reproach because he was stepping foot in the Land of Iron he decided on walking through the tundra. His Spartan conviction acted as a bridge that connected him to his destination.

Not before long he could see the castle that was one of the pillars of the Church?s infrastructure up ahead. The land that the Church occupied stuck out like a sore thumb in this climate. 

One of the great innovations of the time was the Backlash Barrier a/k/a the B.B. or as the public had known it The Igloo. It was essentially an ersatz weather machine allowing the governance of the Iron Country to decide when it should snow and when it shouldn't. The machine did exactly what the name implied it acted as a barrier dome that kept the harsher conditions from getting in to impede the commerce of Tetsu No Kuni's citizens. This was beneficial in improving the standard of living for those within central Tetsu No Kuni's walls.

King came to a heavy looking metallic bay door on the outskirts of The Church?s teritory, it was of such bombastic and lofty design it seemed as though it was designed for the purpose of tanking a Bijuu-dama. His line of vision was drawn to the upper most left corner of the door as the whirring of a camera craning could be heard.

?You see me so obviously it most likely inure to your benefit to open the door.?​
The person on the other end of the camera was receptive to the threat as immediately the clicking and turning of gears on the door could be heard. Even in the windy artic vacuum of the Tetsu no Kuni the sense of the door?s scale could be heard. There was just so many gears clicking and moving about that when the thing finally pulled itself apart and opened King could see just how thick it was. Suffice to say the door was essentially an impregnable cube of metal. As he got to the portal of the door his host appeared before him.

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2015)

*Ogre Blood - Prelude*












"Eh~ another mail? What a pain."

Arashi?s troubled voice resounds in the insides of the building, his cellphone is ringing with that strange sound, and as he lets out those words the thought of changing that weird tone soon crosses his mind. After a while he gathers strength and slips his hand into his pocket just to take out the device and look at the screen.

234 messages.

45 lost calls.

The guy just can?t catch a break. A loud yawn comes out from his mouth as he pulls up his upper body and sits. until now he had been sleeping a top a bunch of boxes full with various different products. His current location? and abandoned factory. The last thing he did before falling asleep was to kick the asses of a bunch of criminals who, by the way, stole the boxes he was sitting on. His current position allows him to see what he did, a bunch of unconscious bodies were lying around and two fo them were split in two, needless to say that they were the sacrifices.

"Hotaru needs to get a boyfriend..." he says noticing that half of the messages are from her, the other half are divided between the rest of class A, the girls he has dated and then a few of them were from Kyo, the latter having sent the last one. As he check what all of it is a bout, a sigh of annoyance leaves his mouth. Another mission. Right now he was wondering if Kyo was punishing him for skipping classes for about two whole weeks or training for almost a month. He still didn?t find a reason to attend any of those so they should be happy that he shows his face around there every now and then right?

"EEh! He?s shitting me, right? I?m at the butt of the Land of fire and now he wants me to go to The Land of Lightning? " his face of disbelief quickly turned into his bored sleepy one once again"Fine, I?ll go...in a few hours"having said that, he loosened his body and went back to sleep, however if he wanted him to go to that place, it menat he would have to work with _that guy_ again...his future looked really bothersome.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2015)

*King Kazama
is
Saving All Sorts Of Souls*
​
It was debatable if there was any person King hated more than the man before him; very few could endeavor to come close. It wasn't as though the man had dealt in cruelty dealing out misfortune to King, no there was a more innate disdain at work here. Not to mention there was also things like this...

"You've gotten taller since last time I saw you and looks like you have added some good weight to that slightly frame of yours. You can't very well be King of all that Jashin's light touches if you have a womanly figure."​ 
It was that, the familiarity the scientist had with him and in turn the patronization wrapped in the facade of a doting elder. It was a reoccurring event whenever the two met over the years and each time King had to do his damnedest to refrain from attacking the man. Though it was also how he learned a rather derelict sense of self-control. The silver samurai had managed to advance in his patience level to the point where he no longer found the need to clutch at his swords hilt. There were other forms of offense he could mount against his 'client'.

"Nazo, I have come all the way back from Konoha because you sent an urgent request to the Order. As things stand now, in this _time_I am bound by honor to accept the wisdom of the Pope of Jashin, but when we are in a new time??​ 
A chaotic fire was joined by amber brimstone turning his eyes into smoldering cauls. His words building to a crescendo of hostility as his untamable killing intent began to leak into air like smoke from a pyre. King's hand wandered to his side resting on the hilt of his blade.

*SCHWIP*​
An unsightly jolt zipped up King?s spine in that moment as the mounting bass vacated his tenor. He did not loosen his grip on his blade instead holding firm, defiant as he hurled his most hateful glare at the irritant that was the bespectacled man before him. 

?Do not mistake my honor or my loyalty to the Pope as a form of leeway when you speak to me I promise you that my time will come and when it does I will remember times like these."​ 
"Young people should have good memories."​
Nazo simply brought his palm to his glasses and adjusted them, a wide Cheshire grin affixed to his face as he looked down at the teenage scion who was almost a half foot shorter. The implication of the expression was ignorance at how he could have hoped to insult King, but the killing intent he shot back was an indication he was very aware and perhaps that's why his smile was that much wider. 

"I think there is an avenue for us to conduct some mutually beneficial business together. You have been in Konoha for a few months now and have been operating as a shinobi would. Given that it would be safe to assume you have observed things you had never been directly exposed to."​
King did not answer outright, resorting to a nod as he ran through the possibilities of where this could possibly be going.

"You have the capacity to be a rather thoughtful boy." Nazo turned on his heels at this point and began to make his way over to a trio of interconnected computer monitors. With the tap of a key the entire thing turned on. A picture of himself greeted King. ?So I'm sure you have figured out by now that learning ninjutsu will help your development." He continued as if it was totally normal to have a picture of a teenage boy on his screen with said teenage boys vitals and a short scouting report. It was this attention to detail that made Nazo that much more of an enigma to King.

"I'm not seeing how any of this is helpful to me, frankly you are wasting my time Nazo. I do not enjoy the time we spend together so anything that's not a benefit to myself is going to be considered a waste of time."​
"Come now King Kazama, do you really think that or are you trying rush me to the point?" Nazo's hand zoomed over the keyboard barely appearing to touch any of the keys but two other screens activated. On one monitor was an array filled with statistical analysis as it related to King, and on the last was the image of a male about a few years older than King.

"I only gather data on relevant specimen. As someone born with qualities that are the pinnacle of what humanity has to offer you can understand how you are a specimen whose activities must be chronicled."​
This was what could have very well been the last straw. King could feel the vein on his brow grow in prominence as it pulsated with boiling white-hot blood. This was the kind of fury that was so voluminous in nature it threatened to tear apart King?s very being.

?I have very very interesting things to share with you that could be helpful. Before we go any further your teammate should be arriving any moment now. She's the kind of person who would interest you the most.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Broken.












​
"You're broken Shou." His father stood over the boy, crouched in the corner of the destroyed living room. His hands danging between his knees, still dripping with fresh blood. "You've completely snapped now and you're left with nothing. Everyone in your family has betrayed you. I told you this would happen. I swore i'd make you pay for ruining our family didn't I?" He leaned down to look his son in his cold, lifeless eyes. 

"You will never be accepted by them now." His father smirked at the boy. "And you failed to even kill your brother." His father stood back up and shrugged, putt both hands up. "What can you do now hm? Just sit there like a lump!" He eyed the boy's chest. "You're wound from him is bleeding. He abandoned you too didn't he?" His father chuckled. "Hahaha! Isn't it great! The man who showed you love! The man who care for you! He took you in and trained you and even called you his son! He couldn't even stand you for more than a few years!" 

His father leaned backward as he laughed and placed one hand over his eyes. "It's too rich! It's too amazing! How could I be so right!" Shou said nothing, his eyes glossed over staring off into space. "Your band will leave you. Mizuki wont speak to you again, you know this... Rei, after seeing that won't even talk to you." He slowly stepped back towards his son, placing his mouth close to his ear. "You remember... When I stabbed you." He placed his hand on Shou's stomach. 

"Right there. No one knew... Not your mother, not your brothers or your sister... Just me and you Shou. The blade that pierced into your gut and ruptured your appendix." He grinned devilishly. "I prayed you know. Prayed you would die from septic shock. But you lived. You always lived." His father pulled away and sighed. "Maybe that's why you've become so hard to kill. I did so many horrid things and yet you had the drive to live." 

"Shut up you old fuck." The voice cut his father off. "Hm? Who are you?" Shou watched as a black clawed hand tore through the ground and pulled itself up from the shadows. It was nothing but a shadow, but it looked like a beast, fur and fangs of darkness with pure shadow dripping from its mouth. But its eyes, its eyes were bright like fire. 

"You don't need to listen to him anymore." The black creature stepped towards Shou. "You can end all this." Shou limply lifted his head to look at the beast... "You always listen to me." The beast cooed. "You always obey me." Yes... This was the demon inside him. The carnage that always seeked to escape into the world... "Let's show the world our rage." "No. You're too weak! You're far too pathetic to be able to do anything!" "Shut up old man!" "You're nothing more than a shadow! Shadows can never harm the world! Shadows are nothing more than the illusion of a threat!" 

The two bickered, they argued, they fought... Shou sat there, blood draining from his body watching the two argue... "No..." His eyes snapped back to life. "The both of you can fuck off..." Shou slowly began to stand. "What!?" His father growled. "You can't be rid of me that easily boy!" The beast howled. "Fuck the both of you..." Shou swung his massive blade down and shattered the shadow, then turned the blade on his father. "I'm not listening anymore.... I'M SHOU FUCKING MASHIMA! AND I'M MY OWN GOD DAMN MAN!"

Shou swung the blade back over his shoulder. "And if you wanna get back into my head. You better pay me some fucking rent!"


----------



## Hollow (Dec 26, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara* 

*C-Rank: Delivery Service II*

"Nice to meet you, Shinohara-san. I'm Yukino Nara, although I assume you already know that. I hope I haven't kept you waiting here for too long?"

These were the words her team mate aproached her with. "Just Yuuko is fine, Yukino-san," Yuuko laughed, a little embarrassed at being regarded in such a polite way. The rumors she had heard about the Nara's heir were true after all, the genin had no idea she was going to be the person she was going to work with this time though. It was a little surprising. "I actually wasn't told who I was being partnered with actually so I'm glad it was easy to spot you. We could've totally missed each other..."

"In any case," Yuuko added quickly, cheering up with a clap of her hands to snap herself out of worrisome thoughts. "I'm glad we found each other quickly. I would usually give you some time and space to breathe but we should probably go get the package as soon as possible," the girl informed the other, motioning for the both of them to move along. The foundry wasn't far from the station so taking a cab wasn't worth it. That doesn't mean they can just take their sweet time though, in fact, even though Yuuko avoided breaking into actual run, she set a quick pace for the pair as they danced amongst the people in the streets.

"We do have competition, after all," she declared in a cheerful tone that probably wasn't the right one for this kind of situation. "Have you ever been to Ame before, Yukino-san? I've been here once already but I'm still really excited to see all it has to offer."

"It's grown to become a beautiful city under the influence of the Phoenix Clan, hasn't it?"

Her favorite time would be when night came and the city would be drowned in lights colored reds and oranges, as if an actual phoenix flew high above it. The sun that would watch over it forever.

Taking a peek at her phone, Yuuko took care to ensure they were on their right way through the GPS, warning her partner whenever they had to take a turn. It was such a nice feeling to walk side by side, she had to remind herself every once in a while that there might be enemies ready to step in at any time. "I doubt they'll actually interfere while we're here. The security is tight so they wouldn't stand a chance."

"What would they want with the Tsuchikage-sama's package though? Ah, this is probably it."

Both girls looked at the rather small building that awaited their entrance. Yuuko had thought it would be a huge place. She had researched the name before and found out this was the place to come to if one wanted any kind of metal worked in a far superior quality than most foundries offered. Of course, no matter how small, there's no way the Tsuchikage would settle for anything less than the best.

Approaching the entrance, Yuuko looked for some sort of bell to ring, getting her shinobi ID and mission scroll ready to show any security.​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2015)

Shou Mashima Is... Still insane.​
"Wellp I went crazy for a week. Then I got bored of being crazy so i decided i would be sane." Shou sat in front of his band members, explaining his absence for the week. "Well we already recorded our parts so all we really need you to do is to record your vocals and we'll be alright." Shou rubbed the back of his head. "Yeah about that... I'mma just gonna go ahead and knock that out today then imma go away for a while." "WHAT!?" The band all leaned forward. "You can't be-" "You shut your whore mouths right the fuck now. Don't think you can talk back to me just because you all got a little taste of the good life! Don't forget why the fuck you are here and who brought you along!" 

The three men gulped and sat back in their seats. "God im gone for a fucking week and you all decide to go through puberty!" He shook his head and sighed. "Actually-" "Kohaku shut the hell up no one likes you!" "My name is Kosuke...." The young man hung his head down low. "Who the fuck is Kohaku then...?" Shou blinked a little bit.. "Oh... right... my dad..." 

One Recording Session Later- 

"Aaah This is the best." Shou put his hands behind his head as he walked down the street. "But man... it's weird... That blood lust inside me is gone." He looked up to the sky and watched the mist slowly roll over the stars. "The hell does it mean? Who am I if not a psychotic murderer." Shou decided that he would spend the rest of the evening in his room, or well rather what was left of the destroyed house he lived in. he wanted to make the repairs to it but he felt a bit too lazy to even bother. 

"Besides rock stars are supposed to destroy their houses and stuff right? Isn't that the rocker thing to do!? Hell yeah it is! I'm a fucking rocker! I should go out and party or something..." Then the idea hit him... he would throw a party. "Best place to throw a party you don't care about, is in a house you already trashed!!" He grinned wildly and took to the streets...
*

Shou Mashima will be... Throwing the biggest party Kirigakure has ever seen!
*​


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2015)

_The King and The Flower
Interaction Arc
LT Event_​

The sound of the closing bell made Naomi look up at the sky.  The red sun was setting in the distance, she could almost feel the warmth of the rays, but as well as the coolness of the coming night. After school students were packing up and leaving with bags over their shoulders talking about their day. Naomi turned to the boy when he said he thought about being stationed here and be with him. She hung on those words, be with him? In what way? As a man and a woman? Or ninja combatants, the relationship between ninjas was that of a complex one. And not a single view was right. 

?The dorms should open up, probably months from now, but tutoring is over now.? Naomi bowed deeply, ?Thank you for coming to tutoring today.?

Even though he was nearly 2 to 3 hours late?.Her mind chided as she slowly got up.

Naomi stood up straight and took a good minute to look at the boy. Maybe it was the way the sun hit him on the side that made his hair shine a bit. Like twinkling stars just got caught up in everything when the gods thought about putting him on the earth. Or maybe sliver, he was cold and hard enough to get along with to be considered metal. Though there was something about him, which she had just realized at that very second by looking at him. It wasn?t that he was attractive, nothing that shallow, but he was interesting. 

She noted that he was strange throughout the day. Although why was he strange? What made him the way he was? That was something that interest her. How she wished she was that commanding or that powerful to be in a role where when the light shined upon her, she could stand just as tall as he was right now. It was admiration that she was feeling, in one way or another she had admired him on a very basic level. Almost like she admired people who could wake up early in the morning or the person who made all A?s in a course.

Somewhere between admiration and....
_envy_?​
?If you don?t mind would you like me to escort you back to the train station?? Her mouth moved on her owns before her eyes fell down, she barely brushed her hair as she pushed it back reveling her the view of her skin, the neck that was slender and went up to the ear before her eyes looked back up at him. The interest in her eyes when she looked at him was almost undeniable, ?Unless you want to part ways now.?

She let her hands fell to her side and thus removing the slight reveal of skin?.

?If not, then I hope you have a nice one...?​
_?Mister Kazama??_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2015)

*King Kazama
in
Kill Jintaku* ​
Have you ever had a cricket get stuck beneath your floorboards? As you try toyou?re your craft or get a pit of peace as they constantly chirp, chirp, chirp. They achieve this consistency of annoyance by running the top of one wing along the teeth at the bottom of the other wing. As it does this, the cricket also holds the wings up and open, so that the wing membranes can act as acoustical sails. It creates a situation where it?s trying to achieve freedom but calls attention to itself. It?s chirping draws nothing but a rancorous ire; it?s a Pavlovian reaction that leads to a violent conclusion for the cricket.

So to the extent that King was fixated on the imminent death of one Mariella Hisako Concordia to have his gaze drawn to Jintaku was offensive in a way. It was akin to an interruption while speaking, but it helped bring clarity to the feral fog infecting King?s mind. He had come here in order to procure a future pawn in the Mashima assassin clan, but this entire thing had become a headache. The only positive that came from this experience was a new dalliance that could provide quite a bit of entertainment.

So as Jintaku said kill or capture him, well it didn?t make a difference at this point. The value of Hisako?s life was greater to King than that of Jintaku?s and thus she was the one he would introduce to Jashin. Even then the offer of the man standing up from the throne had confused King. What was he trying to accomplish? Why give himself up or even portray an illusion as such? As dubious of an individual as Shou had proven to be it seemed that Jintaku was the worst of what the Mashima had to offer.

"Well then! Fight me or capture me! What will it be young ones?"

It had been moments since those words were uttered as all those present in the catacombs waited each other?s movements. The answer was quite simple for King.

?I understand why you wouldn't pose the most obvious option. Quite often vermin have a survivalist streak even when it is there time to be guided to light.? His arms crossed as he floated in front a few feet away from Jintaku and Yuuko making himself the central fixation of the room. "You sit there on your copper throne thumping your sage like bullshit. Picking everyone in this room and speaking of potential. Your opinion is invalid. You are trash, the kind who would kill his own shitty family to line his pockets. Who are you to appraise anyone's future worth? The people in this room are at minimum useless primitive trashes and at best pawns to be used by the One True King."The righteous and divine wrath of Jashin had come to reap the soul of Jintaku Mashima and it's name was King Kazama.

*BLING BLING*​
The tension of the proceedings was broken by ringing coming from the pocket of King's pant leg. Somehow the thing had not broke during this fight, but that was the benefit of these Iwagakure phone cases. With a sigh of exasperation he reached into his pocket putting up his going get to denote he needed a minute. As much as this intrusion appeared to vex King it would probably prove to stymie the entire room of people he had insulted that much more. Pinning the phone against his ear and shoulder blade he brought his right hand to his left hip where his sword was.

"This is not a good time cur!"​
He began to pull the sword from the scabbard as the person on the other line continued to prattle on.

"No, absolutely not! I can not return to Tetsu no Kuni until I have completed my agenda.​
King began to float forward brandishing the sword. The young royal fuming at whatever was being asked of him on the other end. Taking a deep breath he removed his phone from the pinning position and presumably hung up on the person as a voice could be heard on the other end.

"This day has been very up and down for me. It appears as though the Jashin Church doesn't deem this something that requires our attention."​
King appeared ready to relent and leave the task of Killing Jintaku solely to Shou. He put his sword back in its prison and turned round. The boy began to float away closer to quadrant of the room by the end, gripping his phone tightly. Kill Jintaku was a failure.

*SCHWIP*​
In a violent haze of motion King turned and catapulted his cellphone at Jintaku's face, throwing with such force his body did a full rotation in the air before his wings lashed outward at the al fresco dissonance.

"You really think I would let some piece of shit sit on a throne, get to see the privilege of me hunting down my prey, and then live to tell the tale as if I fought for his entertainment!"​
With a warriors howl he intended to go directly at Jintaku, using his immense speed to skewer the Mashima turncoat.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The First Raindrops
___________________

The atmosphere was much more what I had been use to - the cold and wet, the cloudy sky, and an occasional shiver that would run through my body. Regardless this had been still an entirely new sensation for me. It never got warm enough in the Iron Country for it to rain, I've only ever felt the snowflakes dissolve into water in the palm of my hand, so feeling the constant downpour of water was fairly strange. I had pulled back on my jacket and gloves, as I felt better with the more clothes I had on. 

The restaurant he had taken me to was fancy to say the least. The entire place was devoid of life except for the waiters and the chiefs. For once in my life I actually felt under dressed, especially since Ace had his suit from when he was a bartender. Regardless, despite the candlelit room making me feel like I didn't belong, Ace led the way to our table by the window side and we took out seats. 

Despite any conversation we had I found myself staring outside the window more often than not. I'm not sure why I had been. I did feel a little awkward, I mean after a mission like that what do you even say to one another? Well, maybe he's use to it. I'm use to doing things on my own, so having a partner is, well to put it in a friendly term, strange. The real strange thing had been when I had heard an apology from Ace, which immediately bought my attention.

"What? You don't have to be sorry about dragging me places. I mean, I might hate the stupid heat in Sunagakure, but besides that I don't really mind. You're a good partner to travel with."

I felt like I just said something really awkward but stuck to it anyways as it was actually how I felt, and who got the whole truth from me usually? Well I could even tell that what I had said was awkward, and he wasn't responding immediately, which made me feel weird. I cleared my throat before saying another stupid thing.

"Well I hope you treat your girlfriend as well as you've treated me. I mean, she could get jealous over what we've done. You're showing me the world, taking me to a restaurant as fancy as this. Some would say this has been a fairly romantic trip~"

I said playfully, and hopefully with enough sarcasm that he wouldn't take it seriously. However as I expected, Ace's face turned a shade of red as he crossed his arms and faced his head back towards the window.

"I already told you that-"

"I know, I know."

I said, looking back out the window trying to gather my thoughts. Why did I say weird things like that? I didn't really have any experience talking with friends, or people for that matter, so it was honestly strange. Regardless the silence stayed until our food arrived, where I finally found the courage to say something else.

"So...I don't have a phone like you or your girlfriend, so I won't be able to-"

"I wish you'd stop calling her that."

"Regardless, I'm a hard person to pin down, just because I'm all over the place all the time, and...I wouldn't want this to be our last meeting. So I was thinking, and this may be a little unconventional, but I saw the Bridge of Wishes when we were coming through. From what I read, all you have to do is write on a piece of paper what your wish is and paste it on the rail of the bridge, it's rather simple."

"I never imagined you to be the type to like sappy stuff like that."

Ace scoffed.

"Please, I'm not into that shit, of course that stuff is a bunch of mumbo-jumbo. I just thought it'd be cool and reliable place to leave a note there whenever we get a chance. Either to just get caught up with one another through our writing, or even if we want to meet up at some point. As I said, it may be a bit unconventional, but...I feel like it'd be nice. You're the first person I feel like who has gotten me, you know? I don't know, I consider you a friend, and I don't want to lose that, so..."

I can't believe I was speaking like this. Truth be told I've never felt this way about anyone before. Maybe it's because I closed myself from everyone, so the first sign of letting someone in brings in a flood of different emotions I never had before. I didn't like it mostly because I felt weak and pathetic giving in to these feelings, but on the other hand I felt happy to finally be able to share something with someone. An audible sigh could be heard from Ace as he rubbed the back of his white haired head.

"It's completely unconventional and nonsensical. There's almost no reason for either of us to go out of our way to come to this story country just to deliver a note that hopefully the other will see as time passes. However..."

He took a pause. I knew Ace was just stalling and showing his defiant side, but I could feel he didn't want to lose contact with me either despite all I put him through on this mission.

"I'm not one to generalize, but women go through painstakingly stupid things just keep their friends, and who would I be to turn my back on you. So, fine. I'll accept- I'll do this stupid thing of delivering a note to the bridge every once in a while to keep in touch because in truth, you're a friend that I don't want to abandon."

His words brought a smile to my face. I knew it was completely stupid, but even so it made me happy. A smirk rose among my lips, knowing that I had actually acquired a friend through this whole mess.

"Thank you Ace. Also you should be honored, almost no one gets any sort of gratitude from me."

I said a little coyly. Ace simply rolled his eyes before readjusting himself in his seat.

"Yeah yeah. Let's just finish eating, shall we?"

I smiled a little in response as he was getting better at handling my wit. Picking up my silverware I started to cut into the luscious meat in front of me, chowing down on one of the best meals I've ever had in my life. ​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2015)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The Worth of a Soul
______________________

I had barley been back in the Iron Country for about half a day for when I got a letter from a traveling merchant. The parchment was all I needed to know for who it was from. Upon realization my skin-tone probably turned an even paler color than I had already been. It's not that I disliked the sender of this mission statement, well, that's part of it, but his personality just rubbed me the wrong way. I felt disgusted whenever I was in his presence. But with that said he pays well, so that's why I keep doing jobs for him.

His name is Nazo. He lives in some sort of fortress like structure in the middle of nowhere, or at least where I deem the middle of nowhere is. I also knew that he didn't like to be kept waiting, so instead of wasting time I just started to make a trek north. Luckily enough I was the closest town over so the walk wouldn't take so long, but it would last long enough for me to gather my thoughts.

I truly thought the last time I had worked for him would be the last, or at least that's what Nazo had made it sound like. He didn't assign normal jobs, he always had some sort of twist to benefit him greatly in his own political landscape. I normally took on small jobs like cleaning a house or shit like that, but he had me usually snoop around and collect intel. He seemed obsessed with knowledge and wanted to know absolutely everything. The last time though I was nearly captured by the heads of the nearby Yakuza and managed to escape, and he said that would be the last time he'd hire me for that. I thought he meant for good, but evidently not.

My footprints embedded in the snowy floor within The Igloo, I had finally found my destination. In front of me had been a building like no other, but one that I was strangely familiar with. The outside security camera was moving around, almost teasing me. However I would not yell nor complain, I knew he'd just get off on that. I crossed my arms and waited in the cold for the doors to finally open. 

As the entrance opened up to me a gust of wind dashed right past me and through the inside corridor. I made my way inside quickly, spotting the pink haired man in the center of the entry way. The doors behind me shut almost immediately after I entered, but I payed it no mind. I walked forward to stand my ground to the man, to show I wouldn't just be a pushover.

"Nazo I'm here, so tell me what I had to do so I can get this over with."

Nazo didn't respond immediately, making me feel uncomfortable, which was truly his forte. Only then had I noticed that another guy was standing in the room with me. He had this air about him that sort of screamed that he was important, and I didn't have to be a mind reader to know that he was very self-entitled. I was going to open my mouth to say something but the pink haired menace beat me to the punch.

"Now that the both of you are here I assume it's alright to inform you on the task at hand."

"Hm?"

The silver haired man had questioned. I wondered if he was just stupid as the expression on his face had a confused look to it. He looked around, and appeared to be squinting without trying to look like he was trying too hard. Finally his eyes rest on me where his face found both a relief and a form of disgust. 

"Oh, that is why I felt the gust of wind earlier. I thought it was a simple breeze but it in fact had been a mongrel making her appearance."

"A MONGREL!? What did you FUCKING call me?!"

I yelled out, seemingly hitting a brick wall of haughty and arrogance. He let out another grunt, but just as I was about to respond (not with my words, but with my fist), a voice cut through the tension. I turned to face the tall pink haired man, who had just made a noise.

"Enough. You two will need to work together for what is to come. I expect nothing less than cooperation from the both of you."

I couldn't believe the nonsense that was coming out of Nazo's mouth. Work with this piece of shit? Yeah right. It'd be like trying to get a cat to touch water, you can do it, but it's a shitty. I yelled out back to Nazo in anger.

"You've seen me work by myself in the past! I can do whatever you task, just don't pair me with this shithead!"

"Truly, I find it insulting that you think that I need the assistance of such a lowly being. On the other hand, I could always use a lapdog, and _it_ would make a prime candidate..."

"Shut the fuck up! Nazo, how did you think this could fucking work!"

A sigh escaped the man in front of us. It was very rare to see him look either exhausted or frustrated with something, given that most situations usually play in his favor. After adjusting his glasses he stood up with a straighter posture before addressing the situation. 

"The two of you will work together, you are the only ones who can do this. That is what I have deduced at least. Both of you exhibit special traits in very different ways, and both originate from very different circumstances. Never the less, you will comply with one another and behave in a peaceful manner while completing this task. Is that understood?"

A silence filled the room as I was almost unwilling to accept those conditions. However with the power that Nazo excretes it's almost impossible to defy his will. I didn't say a thing, but the first sound afterwords came from the haughty silver haired man next to me.

"I shall comply to your request for now, but only because of your relationship with the Order. I hope you know that this will not remain forever. As for you, woman, I shall tolerate your existence for the time being."

I was almost disgusted to be working with a man like this, but even I could tell this guy was putting up his best effort to deal with me. I didn't know what his problem was but I figured it was just going to be something I had to deal with. I turned to face him, sticking out my gloved hand.

"Fine, whatever. My name is Okami Tamashi."

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2015)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
Yukino paused, then nodded—there was a certain hesitant slowness to the movement, but she hid it well. "Very well... Yuuko-san," she said carefully. The girl wasn't used to being on a first name basis with someone she'd only just met, but she didn't want to be disrespectful and continue referring to Yuuko in a way that clearly made her feel uncomfortable.

"The train journey wasn't particularly tiring, so I'll be fine if we get started straight away. I'm under the impression that the client is quite urgent," she said, following after the girl. The great streams of people that filled the bustling streets of Amegakure made her feel slightly uncomfortable, but weaving between them was a simple enough matter for a trained kunoichi. She just wished passerby's wouldn't stare so much.

"I've been here before, yes," she answered solemnly and let her eyes wander momentarily to the buildings. "Perhaps, but beauty is rarely lasting and always deceptive. Peel away at the bright lights and gleam, and you'll find decay. You need look only as far as the nearest alleyway or slum for that, Yuuko-san."

To this, her partner didn't reply. Whether or not that was because she wasn't sure how to respond, or because she got distracted by her sudden realisation of the possibility of danger and their subsequent arrival at their destination, Yukino wasn't sure. Truthfully, she didn't mind all that much. 

"We're here to collect the Tsuchikage's package," she said, a finger on the intercom button,. Her shinobi ID and mission scroll were already in hand. Yuuko, she noticed, was still searching through her bag for hers. 

"Wave your ID over the scanning panel," the person behind the intercom replied, making no effort to mask the boredom in his voice.

The Nara waved the shinobi card over the scanning panel (a small, green grid installed into the wall), making sure to get the identification number inside the grid, then heard a mechanism click. The door opened, and a small man walked out.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lai IV*

Yuuko followed behind Hotaru as the older girl lead her to the train station. Her stomach was doing strange flips as she felt incredibly nervous at the idea of what they were about to do. She had only ever fought Tora before in her life and it was reaching the point where it was more felt more like dancing than actual fighting. The girl understood her mentor's point in telling her to find another person to spar with. However, she couldn't help but want to back down now that they were actually on their way.

And maybe it had been rude to ask something like that so suddenly.

She could feel Hotaru's eyes scanning her body as both girl's waited for the train to arrive yet Yuuko avoided commenting on it or doing the same, instead distracting herself by sending Tora a message that she'd actually found someone to spar with and it'd be a while before she was back.

The girl paid close attention to each rule her companion told her as they arrived at the university's station and left the train. Of course the campus was nothing less than amazing. Yuuko had only the chance to peek at other buildings as Hotaru quickly lead her to what was obviously the training center. The girl's feet moving slowly as she gazed at the various buildings in an almost lustful way. It was almost as if she could physically touch the knowledge that emanated from the areas surrounding her.

She felt like a puppy, following Hotaru around as the girl took care of everything related to their entrance until they were inside a room. It was rather strange, she'd heard about it of course but it still felt odd. Her training sessions had always been outside, in the wild. Whether Tora took her to the mountains, a forest, a lake...maybe it was just her nervousness kicking in but, despite the room being quite large, Yuuko found herself feeling slightly claustrophobic. 

"There's nothing else that even resembles Kusa throughout all of our nations," the violet eyed girl found herself answering Hotaru after a deep breath. "It's like finding myself in the middle of an ocean of knowledge. What I wouldn't give to drown myself in it," she admitted with an embarrassed blush and a small laugh.

As Hotaru opened the door to the room, a woman greeted them with a polite bow and Yuuko automatically dipped her head as well. It took her a while to understand what she said but the girl quickly fumbled with her ticket as she stepped forward and handed it to her.

"The rules are simple and few," Met explained after checking Yuuko's ticket. "I will be assisting the entirety of your training session to make sure the rules are followed and no casualties happen, I ask that you cease as soon as I request you to. I will be placing a band around your arm which you mustn?t remove until the session has ended, it will check your heart rate, chakra levels and inform me of your general health so I know how you're doing physically."

"Do not damage the computers at the end of the room, they are connected to your band. A full refund will be expected if you happen to do so. I will be staying at a safe distance but will interfere if I request you to cease and you do not comply. Do you have any questions?"

Yuuko shook her head, her eyes wide as her head turned, taking in all the details. "Things are very sophisticated here," she commented at Hotaru as she took off her jacket and top sweater. It was warm enough that she wouldn't freeze without them and it would be uncomfortable once she started sweating during the fight. Her shoes followed next as she placed them near the door, her discarded clothes neatly folded on top. Giving it a second of thought, her pouches followed. She didn't want to seriously hurt Hotaru so no kunai or shuriken.

"Are you okay with the use of jutsu?" Yuuko asked as she pulled her hair back into a ponytail. Probably not a good idea though, her water might damage the computers. Best keep it simple.

Deeming herself ready, she began her careful warm up process. "On an actual mission, you don't get the chance to warm up if a confrontation happens," she chatted away. "But it's always important to do it before training. We need to take constant care of our bodies after all."

Starting by rolling her joints, she took her sweet time as she stretched each and every muscle inside her body to the point where she even split her legs and was stretching her arms above the front one, inhaling and exhaling each time she did so. Once she got back up and was seemingly done, Met approached them again. "If you are ready to begin, I will start a genjutsu to turn this room into a location of your choice."

"Umm..." Yuuko looked at Hotaru nervously, not really sure if she should give an idea or not. That answered her previous thoughts on why people preferred to train cooped up inside a room though and she didn't have to worry about using her water jutsu there. "How about the beach then?" She finally said, the sand would make it a bit harder to move but it would feel nice.

The next time she blinked, Yuuko could suddenly feel warm sand between her toes. Waves were rolling nearby and a warm sun was shining brightly in the sky. A few feet ahead there were even some coconut trees, with some of the brown fruit fallen on the ground. A warm breeze blew past them and she couldn't help but close her eyes and take a deep breath in.

"I could get used to this," she giggled. "Well then."

Shoulders relaxed, left leg in front of her right, her feet feeling the sand and hands fisted as she looked at Hotaru and nodded. Once the white haired girl nodded back, Yuuko took a deep breath and moved.

Generally, she preferred waiting for Tora to make the first move as that allowed her to see what kind of mood her mentor was in for that match. However, this time, she felt it was a good idea to get the first move in.

Hotaru easily dodged her punch, although there was a slight delay to the older girl's movements, as if she was slightly rusty. Maybe she hadn't warmed up enough. Yuuko regretted taking the time to wonder about this when her wrist was grabbed and, like a doll made of light weighted fabric, was easily flipped and trashed against the ground.

Quickly, she cartwheeled back onto her feet, barely avoiding a deadly quick that Hotaru would be landing right on the girl's guts if she hadn't moved. Forming the tiger as she jumped back, she sent a bullet of water her training partner's way and ran right in with another punch, suddenly realizing her Taijutsu really needed to be worked on in a desperate way.

However, she couldn't help the giddy grin that stretched her lips. Yuuko hated fighting. She truly did. It always lead to someone getting hurt, hard feelings and maybe even death. Hurting someone was something she'd naively hoped she could avoid as a kunoichi. But this was just a light hearted match where they could just play.

Laughter bubbled out of her as she had to use every ounce of her speed to evade Hotaru's counter attack when it came.

They were off to a brilliant start.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 27, 2015)

Hakaizen looked up, a little surprised by how quickly Ren had found them, but not very.  He was a chuunin, after all, and it wasn't surprising that he could find a couple genin quickly.  "Ah, Houki-san, I'm Matou Hakaizen."  He bowed respectfully and rose, unable to help himself from eyeing the older male.  Ren had a sophisticated, important look about him, and he was carrying a briefcase and a phone.  

He couldn't make out based on his appearance what kind of role Ren would fill on the team combat-wise, obviously other than Leader, so he decided to give their lead the run down on his own abilities.  Houki-san undoubtedly had a sharper mind than some farmboy turned shinobi.  He'd know what to do with Hakaizen's skillset.  Besides, they were probably not going to have any run-ins with enemy shinobi.  It was those chimeric beasts they had to worry about.  Seeing as they sounded manmade, the result of science, he probably wouldn't have any luck trying to communicate with them.  When he'd learned that they were going up against monsters, he'd asked Yukino to sit this one out.  As one of the dog types, seeing manufactured animals would break her heart.

"I'm not bad in Taijutsu, with movement speed being my best skill.  I specialize in Ninjutsu, and in addition to a couple of weapons-based techniques, my main one is Sanzengarasu no Jutsu.  It lets me to make crows out of chakra that can attack enemies, but probably gets the most use out of being a diversion.  I'm pretty awful at Genjutsu, though..."  He scratched the back of his neck, smiling apologetically at Ren before turning to face Hiniku.  By now he'd realized she had a bit of a shy streak and gave her his best encouraging smile.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2015)

Kisei, Nanashi​
Before Jirou and I had stepped off the boat, the abundance of plant life and water, and the lack of docks or towns was..._telling_, to say the least. Of course, with the amount of cargo this particular ship was carrying, I highly doubt the crew was going to transport it _on foot_.



> "You two boys have about a days walk to the nearest town. Most this island is unsettled except for the capital. There's a bunch of towns between here and there though."





> "Why didn't you drop us off in the capital?" "Ah... Cause we ain't got no docking permissions."



"...Are you honestly trying to imply that you - and the rest of your crewmates - are planning on traversing the jungle and various waterways, with your load of cargo, on foot?" I ask, casting a brief accusatory glance over towards the crewmen bustling about on deck.  "What-...The hell are ya tryin' ta' say, kid?!" one of the burlier crew members barked over the railing of the boat.

"Does it really matter? It is not as though you are going to give us an honest answer." I reply curtly, turning away from the boat and the two crewmen. 

"I hope you are not averse to eating snake meat, Nishimura-san."​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 27, 2015)

Jirou- It Takes Two To Tango With A Tengu!​


> "Does it really matter? It is not as though you are going to give us an honest answer." I reply curtly, turning away from the boat and the two crewmen.


"Yeah actually you have a good point Kisei-kun..." Jirou turned to the crew. "How exactly are you going to be dropping the cargo off?" The crew members all looked at each other and let out a chuckle. "Oh! We don't have any drops on this island! We just let you guys catch a lift since we're headed to Kumo! Best of luck to the both of you!" The ship slowly began to set off and the men had a good laugh as they left. 

"I hope you are not averse to eating snake meat, Nishimura-san."​
"Ah! Actually, I find snake meat to be very resemblant of Chicken! It's really good food! But i always pack a snack for this very instance." Jirou reached into his bag and pulled out two large bags of donuts. "I brought these along so that we had something to munch on... well, I had something to munch on I don't know how you feel about doughnuts."

He let out a sigh and picked up the sack. "Wellp." With one a shake of the bag he dropped a doughnut into his mouth. "Welf guh." He placed one foot in front of the other and began his march towards the town... maybe... it was two days away and who knows how long it was till the capital and he didn't even have a tent or anything because he figured he would have a place he could at least crash at... "I don't think Megumi sensai likes me anymore..." Jirou thought to himself.

He wasn't sure exactly what was going to be in store for the two boys, but it was fairly obvious that the two could survive most things the jungle had to offer right? After all, Jirou had the ability to turn his body to steel.. Well his arms.. but he would work on it! And then the other guy was clearly a ghoul or some kind of zombie... perhaps a vampire? no... he can be in the light... unless he was a day walker... that was a possibility. Jirou's eyes narrowed on him as he munched on his doughnut. "I'm onto you daywalker..." He thought to himself.


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2015)

_
The Rabbit and The Wolf
10. END
Naomi Minami_​
There was nothing stopping him and slamming her against the wall before breaking her phone, but she watched him. She watched every twitch of his brow and movement of his fingers before he sighed and sat down. For a moment she didn’t want to believe it was going to be this easy as he took a deep breath, pushed back his hair from his forehead and looked at her with a grin. Naomi hated that, no matter what happened he seemed to have that stupid smile on his face.

“Well this was unexpected.” Koi sighed as he leaned back in his chair before looking at her and then the chair, ushering her to sit down. Naomi did she placed her phone in her pocket before looking at him. She was waiting for him to make a move. Any move…. A retaliation of some sort, but he did nothing.

“So what do you want? Me to revoke my statement?”​
Naomi heart slammed up against her throat. She didn’t really give it much thought on how she wanted to go by this. She didn’t even think she was able to get this far, it was all thought up on whim, but for it to work was a step that she didn’t really calculate so far. 

“Because you know that’s not possible?”​
Naomi head shot up, a frown dominated her face, “Why isn’t it?!”

“Because you waited too long.” Koi shrugged his shoulders as he looked at her, “To be completely you’ve been late for about a couple days now if you wanted us not to place your name in the noncombatant registry.”

“My name is already on the list! But the head master!”​
“The headmaster? The head master probably gave you a chance to make it up, but be honest with yourself Naomi, look deep inside of your heart.  No one believes in you, not even you believe in you….”

Naomi gripped her skirt before looking up at him. He had met her faze with a serious look, as if he was on full teacher mode. There was of hint of a lie in the way he looked at her, but that didn’t stop her from getting angry. So what was the point in doing all of this? What was the point in it all? Naomi chuckled to herself as her eyes watered up.

“You are right.” Her shoulders began to shake, “I know no one believes in me and I know…I know that…I don’t believe in myself. But I want…”

“I want to at least say I tried!”​
Hot tears rolled down her face before she bit her lip, “I want to at least say I tried to do something. That’s all…”

She had finally taken a step towards the great beyond. The world that she had feared to go out on, she finally wanted to reach out and touch it. However, she couldn’t, she was being punished for realizing it a bit too late. What she wanted and what she wanted to do was a bit too far for her to grasp, but to find something, a will. Could that be enough? A will to move forward, a will to be something more than she allowed herself. Apparently not…Apparently she was too slow….

Naomi took a sharp intake of breath and held it in. Her lungs tighten and burned, her lungs wanted her to breathe, her being wanted her to breath, but as long as tears still streamed down her face. Though they never stopped and she just ended up buckling under pressure and taking in a large chunk of air. 

“I think I finally understand why Shizuku chose you….” A voice came from behind her, “I would chose you too…”

Naomi turned her head to see a girl, with long black hair and bright blue eyes….

The girl from the Support and Aid Department, the one that was taking Shizuku’s place.

“Thanks for coming Queen.” Koi sighed, “You work fast.”

Queen brushed back her hair and smiled, “I couldn’t help it when I got your text, and I came running.”

_*END*_


----------



## MOON MOON (Dec 28, 2015)

Hiniku did indeed have a shy streak. the girl had shyed away behind Hakaizen, eyeing the strange foreigner. His suit and breifcase looked... off. She couldn't imagine him doing battle in that and her whole M.O. was smash, smash, smash.  As a fighter she was waiting to see if she could admire him but in that nice suit she could admire him for other reasons. She smiled stupidly at him, her brain about as full as an empty flower pot as she bowed to her superior. She let Hakaizen talk, all the while imagining how the suit would look... OFF. She snapped back to focus when Hakaizen looked to her to respond. she bowed again. "H-hiniku Akimichi. Taijutsu specialist." She had nothing more to say. She wasn't smart enough to give any input onthe situation. she followed orders.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 28, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service III*

Yuuko put away her ID as Yukino got the request ahead of herself. Afterwards, it wasn't long before the gate opened and a small old man walked out, his back was slightly hunched and he walked with the support of a cane, probably around eighty but carrying a spunky attitude in his step.

"You ladies are the ones getting the Tsuchikage-sama's request yes?" He asked after clearing his throat. Yukino answered affirmatively and Yuuko nodded as he stepped aside and let them walk inside. They were lead to a small lobby where they could hear the sounds of machines and the people working metal inside. "Wait here, I'll go get the package."

The girls stood in a somewhat awkward silence as they patiently did what they were told. Soon enough, the small old man came back with a much larger and muscled man following behind, carrying a box. "This box contains the requested item, don't you go opening it out of curiosity on your way back. You young'uns be respectful of your superiors."

"Ah, yes sir!" Yuuko answered promptly, straightening her back as she took the box from the man's hands and bowed. It was rather heavy but they'd be spending most of the time in a train anyway so it'd be okay, or at least she assumed so. She couldn't help but share this with Yukino as the girls left the shop and set back to the train station though. "I'm rather disappointed we don't get to see what's inside though, I wonder what it is!"

Honestly, the genin had expected for them to be assaulted as soon as they left the foundry but the walk to the station was as uneventful as the previous one and they managed to get in the train to Konoha without any trouble. From there, they would be switching to a train headed to Iwagakure. It was in the middle of such trip, while Yuuko was distractedly eating her bento and the sun was already setting when a huge explosion was heard in the distance.

The other passengers screamed and the train came to a stop as soon as it could, the lights that had been previously lit as the sun had begun to set turning off as electricity seemed to fail. Exchanging a worried look with the team mate she had been casually chatting with up to this point, Yuuko quickly put her bento away and opened the window to stick her head out and try to figure out what had happened as Yukino went to grab the box they had placed on the small compartment above their seats.

"Heavens!" The girl gasped when she set her eyes on the incident. "Yukino-san, someone blew up the bridge!"

Not just any bridge. This was the bridge this train in specific would be crossing. If the explosion had happened just a few minutes later, the train would have gone down with the bridge. Had the bomb set off when it did as a mistake or was it a warning? Either way, there's no way such an attack came from the same people after the box. If it did then they were dealing with full blown terrorists here, not just a couple of _roughnecks_!

Just as Yuuko was about to share her thoughts with Yukino, the lights turned back on and someone spoke over the speaker. "An incident has happened, do not panic, our security is looking over it. We ask that every citizen remains on their respective seats until further notice is give. Please do not leave the train. I repeat, please do not leave the train."

Her heart beat wildly in her chest but the genin took a deep breath in order to remain calm. "Could this be because of the package? We should leave if that's the case, the safety of the citizens comes first."​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 28, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*











*Colors Of The Wind I*

Wasn't this rude?

It was definitely rude.

Even if Touka Sonoko was around her age and rank, Yuuko still felt someone of a much higher status should be the one to escort the girl throughout the day. Still, there's no way she'd refuse or complain about the chance of making a new friend! In fact, this was the perfect opportunity to have a fun day! They could eat ice cream, play catch and tell each other love stories!

Though...it was still freezing cold, Yuuko had no experience what so ever in the unknown realm of that glorious thing they call love and...the point of Touka coming here was to visit Shimagame.

It was natural for the Jinchūriki to show interest in the island. After the Fourth Shinobi World War, when the tailed beasts which had been separated from their Jinchūriki were once again sealed inside human shinobi, Kumogakure had shared Shimagame's training ground with all of them as that is where the great rapper Killer B, the Yondaime Raikage's brother, and the Nanadaime Hokage were able to learn more about the tailed beasts they held inside. After a while though, each village was able develop their own ways of training for these special shinobi and Shimagame ceased to be commonly shared ground amongst the Jinchūriki.

That, coupled with the fact that the honorable and ancient Genbu has been showing signs of illness for at least years now, was a reason why Kumogakure no longer simply allowed training sessions to be held in the giant living island. The best biologists and veterinaries of the world were looking after Genbu, visiting once per season to compare results, but no reason for the illness had been found so far, speculation that it's simply old age was shared amongst the people of Lightning and forced Kumogakure to face with a heavy heart the idea that it's old companion might one day unexpectedly sink to its final death.

However, when one of the youngest Jinchūriki, Touka, had shown interest in visiting the forest and the temple inside, an exception was opened as long as the visit remained purely for knowledge's sake and she didn't actively seek to disturb the Island Turtle. To guide her through the maze, Yuuko had been handpicked as, for once, her "pacifying" nature seemed to come in hand.

Shimagame has no cell phone service nor internet connection though. They would have to make do with a map and a compass and without any external help, each of them would be given a flare gun to be used in case of emergency only. A helicopter would drop them off in the morning and pick them up an hour before sunset on the same day, a search party would be sent out immediately if they were more than half an hour late.

They should just send a Jounin with them if they were so worried something could go wrong.

"Oh well," Yuuko sighed, stretching her arms high above her head like a lazy cat as she yawned. Noticing a black car pulling in, she immediately straightened up and composed herself as it came to a halt right in front of the Kage's building, where she had been waiting. The front door opened and a man came out, he nodded at Yuuko and walked around to open the back door facing Yuuko.

From within, a beautiful girl stepped out elegantly. She stood tall and proud, with beautiful flowing hair the color of summer grass and milk chocolate eyes. Well dressed but fit for the day ahead of them as a kunoichi. Smiling brightly, Yuuko bowed in respect as she introduced herself. "Welcome to Kumogakure, Touka-chan! My name is Yuuko, I'll be your guide for today!"

Raising her head, she took a step forward and clapped her hands happily. "Let's be friends!"​


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2015)

_
Coffee for an Elephant 
Interaction Event
Hotaru_​

Hotaru took a slow deep breath, she let the air fill her lungs as she slowly pushed it out. Her mind became focus as she allowed herself to get in the mindset. The mindset of someone that was a representative of Konaha. Her body began to move, her arms out in front of her before she began to get into the style of fighting she was most comfortable with. The one that meant more to her than a thousand people in the world, more to her than the village, more to her than her own self. The style of taijutsu that Kyo used. 

Hotaru eyes widen as she looked at the girl in front of her. Her body knew what was coming, it expected what was coming. 

_?Hotaru, I?m sorry for this?.And one day I hope you?ll forgive me for what I will place on you.?_​
The girl came at her fast pushing the girl on the defensive. Hotaru blocked the incoming barrages of kicks, as the force behind each punch pushed her back. The Doll was fast, but she packed a punch. She wasn?t a normal speed based build? Or was she still early in her training? The girl didn?t allow Hotaru to think too much before she forced Hotaru on the defense again. She jumped into the air before coming down with the force of a strong kick aimed for Hotaru face. Hotaru blocked with her forearms but the doll was quick and Hotaru constantly on the defense allowed the girls recover to become another attack. She slammed a kick into Hotaru side causing her to fly across the beach. 

_?I?m sorry to all of you?.And I will pay for all my sins in the afterlife?.?_​
Hotaru coughed as she got up and got back to her defensive stance. The Doll was confused, this wasn?t a fight if Hotaru was constantly on the defensive. Though Hotaru stance was strong, though on the monitor that followed them into the genjutsu had told a different story. The Doll was still at full health and Hotaru was already into the yellowish green. However Hotaru eyes were focused on the girl. 

_?You guys can?t be children anymore. You can?t be, you are more than that now. ?_​
Yuuko came at her again if Hotaru stayed in the defensive stance for a while that meant she had to go after her. 

_?You are Class A?.And I hope you engrained it into your soul what that means.?​_
Yuuko rushed at her closing the distances between the two. 

_It meant?._

She jumped with an intention to kick

_*It meant?.*_​
Hotaru reached out and grabbed the girl leg right in mid kick. The girl must have been shocked over her leg being in such a tight grip because for a minute she froze. A minute was all that Hotaru needed for a comeback.

_*It meant she wasn?t allowed to lose.*_​
Hotaru yanked the girl leg before releasing it and then with all her might she slammed her fist down into the girl?s side. Though the air around her fist became almost like a small bullet and shot the girl again amplifying the intensity of the punch. 

Class A Hotaru was going to be the girls training partner.​
Hotaru took the girl?s leg and with all her strength she lifted her into the air and slammed her down again releasing her so her body would shoot back up giving Hotaru another clear shot to punch her. The invisible bullet formed into the girl?s shirt after the punch landed and shot her almost like a rock against the puddle against the beach.
_
?I?m sorry Hotaru?.I?m so sorry?If everything goes as planned, I can make it up to you?I swear I?ll make it up to everyone.?_​
Hotaru eyes widen as she launched at the girl, she was now on the extreme offensive.  She was forcing the girl to be on the defensive. Hotaru wasn?t as fast as the girl, but the force of her punch made up for the lack of speed. Each punch had another punch laid into it, the invisible bullets against her punches gave it enough force and enough delay to have Hotaru to keep the girl on high guard. 

_?Why are you apologizing? I will follow you anywhere because I?m Hotaru from Class A!?

?I?ll make your dreams come true and represent you well, I promise as long as I breathe I?ll give it my all!?_​
Hotaru stopped with her onslaught before staring down the girl, her eyes widen and a lustrous gold as she took deep breath and rushed the girl again.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 28, 2015)

Shou Mashima- Party Over...​
Despite his best efforts, it appeared that no one showed up for the party... ?A week of planning down the drain.? Shou let out a sigh, he even went through the trouble of putting all of the wallpaper back and putting carpet back onto the floors. It took a ton of effort and time and his results were... No one showed. ?I can't really blame them can I?? He looked around the house and rubbed the back of his head. ?I still don't know who I am.? His fist clenched, ?I know only one thing. I have to find that bastard and take that sword for myself.? 

That's right in this fucked up world, one thing was clear to him. ?I will become the strongest swordsman in the world. I will become a seven swordsman of the mist.? He punched his fist into the palm of his left hand, creating a small shock-wave that echoed through the house. ?That's right. I'm Shou Mashima! And i'm gonna fucking end that bastard!? He grinned a little as he started to clean the house. ?I'll make HIM feel like a cheerleader on prom-night! Yeah! Make me some long pig stew! Yeah!? 

(For those who didn't get the earlier reference in my posts about long pig stew during the fight with Kentarou, Long Pig is what human meat is referred to in some cultures.)

He cracked his neck and grinned deeply. ?Then i'll be good. Then i'll be complete! No more wondering who I am!? Shou nodded, ?Yeah! Fuck yeah! I got this shit! I'm fucking awesome!? ?I didn't know we were fucking.? Shou's eyes quickly darted to the sound of the voice. ?Mizuki? What are you doing here?? He folded his arms as he turned to the young woman. ?I heard you were having a party. Came to check it out.? Shou smirked slyly. ?Yup. All the villages coolest people showed up.? ?That's why its just you and me?? 

?Like I said. Coolest people.? Mizuki grinned back at the boy. ?Well, I guess this is alright too. I don't care much for most of the village shinobi you know.? She started to walk towards Shou. ?Oh? Is that so?? He let his arms drop to his sides and placed them into his pockets. ?Yeah. There's only one or two shinobi in this village I really like... One of them is my elder brother.? ?And who might the other be?? The two were nearly inches from each others faces.

?Me. Obviously.? She let out a slight chuckle as she walked passed Shou and grabbed herself some punch. ?So. What do you have to drink besides this boring punch.? Shou let out his own chuckle. ?Boring!? I stole at least four bottles of rum for that punch! It's got all kinds of fruit and rum and some of these pills I found in the trash outside the clinic. Something for muscle spasms or pain I don't know, they're called Soma.? (Hey kids! Never mix muscle relaxers and alcohol!) 

?I think I'll just drink some water...? A bead of sweat dropped down the back of her head. ?Your loss.? Shou shrugged, taking a swig of the punch. ?Ooh... ooh... Yeah. Woo.. never mind... Don't drink the punch...? THUD! "Now... I'm the cheerleader.... at a college party..."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 28, 2015)

_Storms of the Heart_



Touka​
_"I want to visit Shimagame"_​These where the words which herald her commence of her adventure. Kekkai, whom seemed to had accompanied her throughout their journey seemed rather reluctant at first, but had immediately realized the consequences which bore fruit through the seams of this peculiar suggestion. Which he merely responded with a consequently tired sigh. 

"Why?" 

"I'd just like to have a conversation with Gobi" 

"Hmm... I don't believe that. In fact, I do believe it. But I merely won't deny that this is merely a step on the wrong direction."

Touka responded with a sly smile. Kekkai remaind composed as usual as his unlit cigarette were pressed between his lips. Touka had been chosen as Jinchūriki. The responsibility which herald of such were not only grand, but sustained a numerous amount of negative bias from the villagers, she needed to be among the strongest, but in fact this was no journey to purpose such a thought, though this was certainly one which could lead to such. Kekkai would sense such an aura emanate from the young soul as she continued to justify such a trip.

"I think it be good for me. Or are you saying I should keep myself posted behind my glass?" 

Kekkai hadn't drop his stare. The cigarette shifting sides from right to left, pondering upon a secular thought. That even though he would try his best to wonder about and try to vehemently convinced the child that she wasn't prepared for such a trip, the paperwork had already been finalized and all was signed by men and woman of above status. One such more than his own. Though he dallied in an answer to her arbitrarily obvious question, his hand extended to the side and he gave his signature. 

"Have fun on your trip." 

"That simple? I expected more of a fuss."

"Don't think you're no in trouble yet, you will receive such upon returning. I will join you, partially on the way." 

"There's really no need to-" 

"No objections."  

Such a situation had amalgamated upon such irritating human being accompanying her unto the allied village of Kumo, where the clouds roams at graspable distance away. Unlike I was who was a village composed of Earth, meaning that they would be as close to ground as possible, Kumo pride itself through having people whom decided to build homes on large mountain peaks. Kekkai sat in front, while she sat at the back. A luxury ride for a luxury prize... truthfully there was something about this sort of treatment that she rather not be apart of, but regardless it was unlikely to have appeared upon anything less. She was already informed that people knew who she was too in Kumo grounds, not a grand majority, but a plausible few might denote who she was. Arriving, the car had finally met his destination. Kekkai looked at the people whom came to greet her, there was just a girl of Jetblack hair and a smile adorning the fragile feature of her porcelain skin. Eyes which peered with noted, honest jubilant behavior. 

"They sent a kid? How unbecoming."

Touka searched and it seemed to have merely brought her to smile. 

"I prefer it this way. I will see you Kekkai."

"I'm comin-"

"You will stay. Please look after the car for me~" 

Unable to release anything else, Kekkai remained silent as he witnessed the young Jinchūriki proceed towards the young kumo girl. Her attitude beamed with a certain euphoric semblance. Her feature lit up the moment both exchanged glances. 

"Hello. I'm Sonoko, Touka. Though you already seem to know about that, Yuuko." 

"Friends? Well, sure. Guess we're friends now."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2015)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE*​
"What a versatile group we are," Ren smirked, and put his phone away. "I'm a close quarters fighter, too, but I doubt it'll matter much. Our enemies probably won't be high level enough to matter. There's a few things I'd like to discuss with the two of you as well, but that can wait for now." He looked up at the tower again, suddenly thoughtful, then returned his attention to his team.

"Let's get going, then," he finally said, before moving to set off back to the base of the New World Tower. Hakaizen and Hiniku followed suit, clearly content with leaving most of the planning to him. The chūnin allowed a smile to cross his lips as he watched the two fall in behind him. _Just the way I like it. Nothing worse than a know-it-all genin questioning my superiority._

Ren placed his hands on the front gate, the steel cool to his touch, and frowned. He wondered, briefly, if he had done the right thing by choosing to withhold his suspicions of the mission. But at this juncture, he didn't want to needlessly worry the other two with what was only a hunch?things like those were usually best kept quiet until needed otherwise. The Houki also ventured to think that, even if his suspicions did prove correct, he could manage to guide himself and his team through it, anyway. No doubt, his already growing reputation as a young newcomer chūnin would grow even higher.

Spurred by that thought, he pushed, opened the gate and stepped inside. The chamber?if it could be called that?was intricately decorated, with the colours and style that only the similarly colourful mind of an okama could muster. It was also completely empty. "Abandoned," Ren commented, looking around. _Shattered lights, the occasional broken piece of furniture and a faint but distinct musky smell in the air..._

"But not without a fight," he concluded, a silver dagger now in his hand. "The good doctor?being the considerate and fastidious man he is?must have cleaned up the bodies and blood, but you can still make out the smell. I can't say much more about what were dealing with, though, since there aren't any bodies to examine. Tsk. Keep your weapons ready, you two."

And then there was a rumble. The room shook for but just a moment, and then a tall, large silhouette dropped down, breaking through the ceiling in an explosion of brickwork and dust. Immediately, the three of them dispersed, weapons at the ready, observing the large chimera as its form slowly shifted in the cloud. "Looks like he sent us a welcoming gift, too."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 29, 2015)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
She quickly assessed the situation in her mind, then nodded at Yuuko. "Undoubtedly, our roughnecks have come for the package," she answered, and looked through the window. They'd entered the mountainous region of the Land of Earth a few minutes ago, leaving the plains of Kusagakure behind, and already the geographical change was quite stark. Rocky cliff-sides, perfect for scouting without getting caught, and long drops that made direct combat unfavourable. "They chose their ambush point well."

Yukino opened up the straps of her bag, placed the package inside and formed a hand seal, the chakra inside her body flaring. A ring of smoke suddenly exploded around her, and then she wasn't Yukino Nara anymore. Her long black hair became shorter and blonde; she grew taller, older and wider. "Considering how close the train was to the bridge when before they detonated the explosions, the people we're dealing with probably aren't in the train with us. If my guess is right, they should be outside hidden behind the cliff-side to the west, which gives them a vantage point over the entire train no matter how we leave," she explained. The distinct softness in her tone was still there, but for the most part, Yukino had altered her pitch to mimic that of a middle aged woman quite well. 

"If we transform ourselves, however, they might let their guard down. They'll be expecting kunoichi to escape, not civilians. That might give us the element of surprise against them," she said, already opening up the window with her hands. A small gust of wind blew through their compartment, and Yukino looked back at her partner expectantly.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 29, 2015)

Tetsuya Chobosuke - Captured! Eye for an Eye

Tetsuya's body was drained beyond relief, coughing half a galleon of water directly from the stables trof, face pale as the white buffalo of the iron mountain by which this country was named. Dragging his feet behind him he was thrown to the floor about twenty paces from the seat of power.

"Was I wrong to expect more?"

He raised seeing the three rows of candles set out before the seat of power, wearing a komoni of white and ceremonial kumi resting beside the throne he watched from the raised position. "There is nothing worth saying to murders like you."

"Contradictory, you killed your own father did you not?"

"Justice paid by blood."He countered making his brother look upwards and laugh in disbelief, "You believe that tosh, a hundred years ago we believed the land was forged by a sword thrown into the oceans. A thousand years before that a great white dragon's breath."

Time became diluted once more and the wood at his feet rotted away, skin peeling from his brothers face as he spoke of this blasphemy, "This is a predicament your in..."

"What is it now Spirit?!"He snapped turning to the old man knelt by his side. 

"An opportunity, the hall lies empty and we are poised to strike. All you need a little strength and this will all come to an end."

"I don't need your help!"He growled the pain in his chest causing a fit of coughing. "Very well." The spirit faded from view and the world returned to normal.

"... What makes this religion any different?"

Tetsuya maintained silence the hate speech had grown dull on his mind and mattered little in the grand scheme of things. "I thought as much."He finished

"Get to the point..."Tetsuya groaned managing to find his breath.

"You disappoint me, I freed you of one chain for you to find another. I thought it fitting to say one last farewell, as much as I'd like to attend the execution of the one who killed my father I have business to attend to and you hardly seem worth the effort." He raised his hand calling the guards back in to drag him away to the dungeon.

Primrose stood silently behind a curtin watching and listening, her eyes fixated upon the gauntlet and gem that lay by her masters side. "I expected payment yesterday." She inferred once the door had slammed shut.

"And you was paid half, I might remind you that it was I who struck the final blow. Not you therefore you get half for ousting him out."

"You dishonour yourself lord, the agreement was I aid in his capture. If not for my information you might be hung from the tree outside you're door."

"Dishonourable? I would not take that lightly from a family of traitors, is it not the case you betrayed those whom reside within the Land of Lightning and it was my family who provided you with shelter and food when the crows came?"

"Indeed my lord, but it is not I who say it but your own master as well. The use of Firearms has not gone unnoticed, a messenger arrived yesterday with condemnation of our actions."

"Good."

"My lord?"

"Inform Genji we'll take another order, and don't waste time trying to hide it."

She hesitated before nodding, "I will be paid of course?"

"Hardly."He snarled lip curling to her efforts she appeared unphased and turned to take her leave his voice raised out to her, "Next time Primrose, do not make demands I forgive you for the last transgression."

Primrose stopped at the door turning to him giving a small bow and responded, "Of course, lord."

~13 Hours Later~

Tetsuya keeled over throwing up into the side of his cell shackles and chains rubbing into the bone. The jailors singing merry song to drown out the screams that echoed from the interrogation chamber, the cell opposite a deformed creature mumbled insanity, etching his nails into the side of a wall.

Two men to his flank made bids of rotten food on how long their comrade might last in the chamber below. He sat down in the bed of straw riddled with lice of rats. If the hunger didn't get him disease or madness most certainly would. Madness... The one thing he truly feared to lose ones mind to such a degree that he knew not reality from deceit.

"Hey..." A man who was previously gambling crawled along the floor of his cell, fast on his feet this one Tetsuya thought. "So what you in here for, the guards love you!"

A reference no doubt to the pain he had since endured, too bad the pain they inflicted was nothing compared to that of the church. "I killed the lords sire."He said bitterly

"Ah ain't that a treat. Looks like we got a kingslayer 'ere Marco."

He frowned at the title but gave no complaint replying, "What about you two?"

"Me? I hijacked one of 'em carts. Carrying the boomsticks, would of caught a pretty penny to if not for that beauty."

"You mean the girl with the blue cloak?"He asked and the man nodded leaning closure, "See rumour has it she ain't even a Samurai, one of them sneaky folk..."

"Shinobi?"

"Aye that's it!"

"Why does that matter, since the fourth war we've seen shinobi taking contracts up in the region?"

"Nothin' besides the fact they claim to be related to one of them Kensai folk. Of course they be running away from the other sneaky folk on their tail. Puts our buddies on the radar."

"Whose your friend, Marco got an awfully strange name."

"Foreigner far as I can tell, hey brother why don't you introduce yourself?"

Marco was a older man leaning against the bars as he counted what little coin he had left placing it into his boot before turning to face them missing his left eye. "As he already said I am Marco, got dragged into this rut after the young lord didn't take kindly to renegotiate our deal."

"Deal?"

"Seventeen Matchlock rifles, apparently found a new supplier."

"Rifles, doubt that sits well with the higher ups."

"Don't reckon he cares."

"Can you fight?"Tetsuya asked bringing Marco to throw his head back against the wall, "Think you'll find I can defend myself should the need arise. Why you planning an escape?"

"Well not going to sit around and do nothing."He grunted in response and looked to the one between them, "And you are?"

"Hao and before you ask course I can."

Tetsuya nodded and watched Hao snigger to himself about something, Marco remaining as he was peering into the distant wall as if he could do anything about it.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Checkmate"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -

"That's all she wrote huh?"

That monster, or as he proffered, the Devil, fell feet first out of the 2nd story window of the hospital building without a sign of damage or twinge of pain on his visage. His current play toy seemed to have some kinks that needed to be looked at or rather, needed to be scrapped entirely. Yet, once he scanned across the white landscape of the surrounding area, he did not find that self-proclaimed average boy.

With injuries like that, he shouldn't be able to move very far. It was also likely that the boy was hiding under the snow. However, something else entirely broke both of those speculations to pieces. A loud honking sound entered his ears, when he turned around to see what the source of it was, a revitalized grin grew once again.

"hooo~?"
-----

The honking from the horn that Kentarou had used may have been unnecessary, but that demon would have easily noticed the sound of the loud engine and the rumbling of the tires. That's right,  that normal teenage boy was driving a loaded semi-truck. Trying to get check of his injuries, the teacher looked at the ignition key slot that he had blown off with his gun, in order to hotwire it._ "Agh, is this the second time I've stolen something in the name of justice? I'm really not setting a good example as a....gh.... teacher," _he made that small comment before pushing harder on the peddle. Seeing that his target was coming closer into range and as expected, not moving out of the way, Kentarou took out the rock he had picked up earlier and placed it on the foot peddle in order to keep to going.

After unbuckling his seat belt, the teacher jumped out the open door of the vehicle and rolled around in the snow once more. It was a few seconds after that the semi-truck crashed head-first into that monster. But the scene was not a human body being run over and having their organs gruesomely plastered everywhere, instead an almost comedic event happened. The truck had halted and as if it had it a poll, that monster's unscathed body created a 'V' shaped dent along the front of the truck.

With the inertia with nowhere else to go, the back of the truck had lifted itself high into the air. "Not bad I guess, ya get a few points for effort," that devil remarked with only his hands in his pocket as he stood before the wrecked vehicle. 

_"I'm not done yet,"_ Kentarou spoke while laying on the snow, aiming his pistol forward. _"Your vector control is strong, yeah, but there has to be limits to a how much it can take,"_ Kentarou couldn't see it, but he somehow knew that a blank stare had appeared on his enemy's visage. _"So let's put it to the test,"_ without hesitation, Kentarou fired one single bullet at the exposed bottom of the semi-truck, striking the fuel tank.

The result was as expected, a raging explosion ignited at the center point. The heat wave spread forth, melting the surrounding snow and instantly drawing even more sweat down Kentarou's body. When the mushroom cloud finally calmed, what was left was a mass of fire and destroyed pieces of what was a truck. _"Please tell me he's still alive!" _the boy said in fear of Ace's survival as he limped toward the red inferno. 

"Don't worry....I'm alive," those cold words could be felt even in this burning heat. Kentarou did not even have time to step backwards, his body was struck so fast that he didn't get to see what hit him. _"AAGFGHHG!!!!!"_ his body hurled like a fast ball thrown by a pro baseball pitcher. He only came to a slow halt when his now dislocated shoulder had decelerated his speed along the ground. _"Ha.....aghh!!!"_ just a twinge of movement had sent a hellish amount of agony through his body. He was no longer able to move and avoid anything else.

So the predator had revealed himself. When Kentarou barely managed to look, he found that there were tears along that devil's clothes, messy and dirtied white hair and scratches along his dark skin. The untouchable beast had finally been touched, but none of it was enough to be called 'concrete damage'. "Tch, I guess that's what only being at 15% power gets me at. Still no matter how small it is, I don't like it that a runt like you was able to harm me. I hope you're proud of holding my power back, Ace, because Mao is to make your little friend experience an entire life's worth of pain!" his mannerism and speech had been different from what they once were, it could be said that now the kid gloves were off.

_"SHIIIIITT!!!!!!" _with nothing else able to do, Kentarou fired two hopeless shots at this so-called 'Mao'. Instead of the bullets being deflected and being fired off elsewhere, they had been reflected, reveresing their direction and shooting through the teacher's arm and thigh. _"AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!"_ he screamed in agony, screams that could not hope to reach Mao's long forgotten heart. The fact that the bullets had been reflected instead of deflected like before was proof of how he had simply been fooling around previously. 

Most likely, he could had long ago reflected the very first shot back into that boy's skull. It was only now that Kentarou realized how much further outclassed he was._ 'There has to be something I'm missing! Think back Kentarou, how did this happen!'_ his mind raced and he was immediately met with a kick to the chest. _"AAGGGHHH!!"_ the kick had sent him hundreds of feet into the air, and yet still he continued to think. _'Back in the hospital, Ace changed when he saw something...agh but there's not way I can get those things while I'm like this! There's something I'm missing!' _

Even as he was in the air, Mao leaped and followed him like a shadow. Grabbing the boy's leg, he spun the boy around using the amplification of his vectors and threw him unceremoniously. _'This meeting....it was all planned out, that meant there were things that were pointless but also things that were key.....,' _his body descending towards the earth like a meteor. _'In the beginning, I met Zazan and- wait, Zazan!.... What is he here for! I'm..... positive that he's not just here to fool me into thinking this was a challenge to saving those kids...that's right there's...more to it!' _

He had no hope of breaking his fall, yet right before he made impact, Mao appeared at unbelievable speeds and intercepted the flying teacher with a stiff forearm to his midsection. _"GAAHH!?!?!"_ blood coughed out of Kentarou's throat as his body hung on Mao's arm like a towel. _'Thinking back....when we were in the basement...he used his power to seal up our sense of time....his power has to do with the mind...that's how he's keeping Ace trapped, Zazan.....must have sealed Ace inside of his own brain and that let this bastard out!'
_
With only a single hand, Mao held the boy up by his throat. Pandering to his generosity would be useless here, as there has not been an ounce of human kindness within that devil's eyes ever since this uphill battle started. _'He has to be here somewhere, I'm sure that .......sadistic bastard must be........enjoying himself seeing me get...... torn up like this, there's no way he would miss this....where is he.............there!' _

For the first time, a grin of his own had appeared on Kentarou's face. Seeing this, Mao raised an eyebrow, and before he could question it, the teacher answered, _"I can't even joke...... and say this was .....enjoyable, but this...right here Mao.....is checkmate!"_ just as he said that, Kentarou raised his pistol and pointed it not at Mao, but a foot away from his head. He did not wait any longer to pull the trigger and unleash the final shot.

Yet the final shot came to nothing,_ "W-Wah......"_ Kentarou painfully muttered in a shocked tone. What he saw in front of him was the sight of Mao catching his bullet out of the air, bare-handed, with only his fingers. "Let me guess, you had another little plan? Maybe earlier I would have been interested to see, but not anymore," after saying that, Mao flicked the bullet, with his thumb, into Kentarou's wrist. _"AGGHHHH!!!!!"_ yet even as he anguished, he yelled to himself to not drop the gun. 

"You sure are tough aren't you? I like tough types, they always last so long for me to enjoy. So how about you let me try something out, hero?"

Mao raised his free hand and opened it wide in display. "The body has a lot of vectors you know, so let me ask you this. My thumb will raise your body to unbelievable heights and make you combust into flames, my index finger will reverse your electromagnetic field, my middle finger will reverse the blood flow in your body, my right finger will force you to suck in every last  bit of oxygen you can till you pop, and this little pinky will fry the circuits in your brain. So which one will it be? No wait, I have an even better idea! Let's try them all at once and sweet what happens!!!!!"

The grimreapers hand inched closer to Kentarou's face. _"No....." _his body could no longer make any big moves and any trick shots would be stopped. There were no more ideas for the boy to pull off. All he could hope for was that his students would not see what his remains looked like. 

"THIS IS CHECKMATE RIGHT?"

_"NOOO!!!!!!!" _

And without any interruption, all five of Mao's vector empowered fingers were planted on Kentarou's face. ​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 29, 2015)

*Juubun Fūma*
_An Unfortunate Encounter_

Juubun would’ve answered Yukino’s question if Furi hadn’t done so first. “Uhh, yeah, Juubun and I have a train to catch back to the Rain Village.” The young Fūma assumed this would be the part where both Furi and he make their way back to the train station, but it would seem his blue haired friend had some more things to say. “You know, maybe if I ever come back to the Leaf Village to run more errands, I-I can hit you up on your phone, and you can show me around?” 

The way Furi was acting even managed to make Juubun, whose demeanor was more or less always emotionless, to raise an eyebrow. It would appear as if Furi saw this as an opportunity to make a new friend. Before Yukino could say anything, Juubun speaks. “Furi.”

“Hmm?” Furi turns her attention back to Juubun.

“Did you not say that Leaf Village girls are ‘stuck up snobs who care more about their looks than anything’?” The green haired Shinobi asked without a hint of emotion in his voice.

Furi’s face was now filled to the brim with embarrassment. “W-Wha… No. Well yes, but obviously I didn’t mean a-“

“And then when I said it was statistically impossible for all of them to be like that, you said statistically you don’t care.”

There was a sudden silence as the wind breezed by. Furi sighed. “Juu-Juu… We have a train to catch.” There goes her chance of her having a new friend. Furi jumps towards a rooftop. 

“Goodbye, Yukino.” Juubun says as he jumps to the same rooftop that Furi jumped two. Rooftop to rooftop the duo makes their way to the Konoha train station.

“Juu-Juu, you completely ruined what could’ve been the start of a beautiful friendship. If I was sure you wouldn’t cry, I’d totally hit you right now.” Juubun could tell she was making an effort not to yell, because even when irritated Furi wouldn’t resort to yelling because she knew how much Juubun hated it. 

“Why would I cry?”

“I don’t know… Because you hate shouting and crowds of people.”

“How does not liking shouting and crowds mean I’ll cry if I get hit?”

“Because if someone is going to cry from getting yelled at then they are probably gonna cry from getting hit.” She threw her hands up in exasperation as they landed on the next rooftop. 

“That is an assumption.” The young Shinobi scratched his cheek. 

"But seriously why did you tell her I said that."

“Because I was confused. Why would you want her to show around after everything you said about Leaf Village girls?”

“Juuuuu-Juuuuu.” Furi said. “You should know when I make sweeping generalizations, and clarify that I don’t care when you tell me my generalizations aren’t possible, I don’t actually mean them.” 

“No I should not.”

Furi sighed.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 29, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait V*

It had been rather odd, how long Hotaru had stayed on the defensive and basically just allowing Yuuko to do her thing. The girl had been expecting to be put back on the defensive as soon as the first blows had been exchanged. Had she been gauging her out so that she could come up with a good attack plan maybe? Yuuko had to take note of this. Something else she also needed to take not of: stop projecting Tora into her sparring partner.

That was something she had expected though. It was normal, this was the first time she was actually seriously facing off someone other than Tora. But because of that, she was constantly expecting to see her mentor's moves and was constantly thrown off by how unexpected Hotaru's moves were. She felt like a baby chick experiencing everything for the first time, as if this was her very first fight. 

When Hotaru caught her ankle mid-kick, Yuuko froze and immediately suffered the consequence for failing to keep her focus.

Suddenly, it felt as if Hotaru was shining as she forced the girl into the defensive. It no longer felt like she was simply humoring Yuuko because she had nothing else to do with her time. Whereas, previously, her attitude had an almost lazy or bored feeling to it, it was now clear that every action had purpose, every punch was carried out with emotion.

She was fighting for something.

Hotaru was a beautiful girl, anyone could see that. But at that moment, even if she wanted to, Yuuko could never manage to take her eyes off her.

So this is what it looked like to fight with meaning. Yuuko had always been so caught up over how violent and destructive battles are, how they never result in anything good - just blood and pain. Yet her convictions were being forced against the corner now as she couldn't help but face the idea that maybe there was a side to fighting that the kunoichi had never wanted to see.

Because, despite it being so incredible, Yuuko was still at the end of those punches and she wasn't a masochist. It was nearly impossible to describe the feeling and there was nothing she could do, except actually evade them, to soften the impact. Hotaru's hits had a strange force to them where, even after the actual impact, the damage continually followed her until she inevitably crashed against something.

Each time Yuuko couldn't help but feel she was going to shatter into little pieces. The feeling was overwhelming and, even if Hotaru was slower, she couldn't find a break where she could breathe and put herself together.

Until Hotaru actually stopped for a bit to take a deep breath. Yuuko wasn't sure if it was in consideration for the younger girl or not but she gladly took it and used the chance to pop her shoulder back into place after it had been previously dislocated. Her ribs were most probably cracked in several places as well but there was nothing Yuuko could do about that. The older kunoichi's eyes were ablaze, looking down on her.

Yuuko had received that kind of look before. It took the split of a second for something to click inside her and a little drop of sweat fell down her left temple as she considered it. Seriously, with the population number of the Small Three, what were the chances...

No time to consider that now though. Yuuko wasn't so naive that she had hopes of turning the fight around but she also wouldn't just give her sparring partner an easy win. Digging her feet into the sand, she allowed Hotaru to come close with a new attack and jumped up before she could actually hit, forming the tiger so she could send a bullet of water her way.

Once she landed, she focused on the way Hotaru moved towards her, putting all of herself into being hit again, knowing full well that the moment she did she'd loose focus again and be put through a combo of moves that would probably cause her immediate loss this time. Instead she looked for something, a break or an opening in the older girl's rhythm that would allow her to strike. It was mighty hard though, Hotaru's Taijutsu levels were far above hers and fear of being hit again made Yuuko clumsy.

Her eyes widened as she accidentally left herself open for an attack after desperately trying to avoid the previous one. Surely enough, Hotaru curled her fist and stretched it towards Yuuko's stomach and the girl felt the power start to gather. There was a small second when nothing happened, before she coughed up blood and was sent flying to crash against the rocks.

Still, she caught herself and, twisting mid air, she dug her nails into the palm of her hands and forced herself to ignore the horrible pain as she landed horizontally on the rock and, like a spring, immediately launched herself at the top of her speed towards Hotaru, her hand stretched out and ready to hit the other girl.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 29, 2015)

_Blow a Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound: World Rejector & The Devil's Hand_



Ace & Rosuto










​
In the strike of the instance, a ghost had emerged from the seams. His hand pressing into a fist, pushing into the target into the distance with a flurry of strength matching the devil's own. His body fixed the inertia and halted his trail upon distance. The coils which held with at bay the creature that had emerged in the image of a ethereal physicality had slowly brought itself into creation. A phantom of a darkened flame had surfaced from seemingly nowhere, his eyes targeting the monstrosity which had not evaluated the extremity of the unexpected. From the seams a man stood, the eye of a mutation had peered from his gaze slowly rising from to his feet as his teeth gritted and he finally could sense the air of his earth envelop into his lungs. It was finally a blessing have returned at full power to earth.

_"There's no second chances now, Mao! Today I kill you where you stand!" ​_​
For the fist time in this entirety we see the face of the creature dose with the sight of an anger that had adjusted itself into his soul. The trembling had increased, the look of his eye emerged with a prevalent anger as he swung his hand, the pieces of a broken truck flew into the distance like a tidal wave. Prejudice had replaced blithe and both had finally met the other eye to eye. 

"Seeing you now is the last thing I want to do! Get back to your seal you fucking twerp and stop poking your nose where it doesn't belong!!" 

The earth shook underneath their heel, the aura which both shed were that of bloodshed. A fight where there ended with no winner had no seem to had met its continuation. The eyes of both rose in the indifference of the world which shone around them. Rushing to the other, their images met with the solemness of nothing, their visage disappeared almost immediately to have met the other in class of their arms. With the flurry of a pulse of power cause the building to shake as if a tremor had met the seams. Trembling under the other's force, teeth clenched, proximity closer than ever before. Their eyes exposed the anguish the other felt. 

Upon another world stood lonesomely a child with a plucked white flower on his hands, a large ripple that swallowed the majority of the world around him, a smile birthed from his lips as Ace had destroyed such a fragile seal. Everything shook under such a power world that connected their souls. But now, he needed to wait, if Rosuto couldn't end this quickly, both him and Rosuto would be swallowed and sealed to accommodate the order of this world. Twirling the base of the flower in his fingers, Ace had the most honest smile crossing through those sensitive feature of his. The wind which pulled on the everything of this world, the massive disorder where he stood upon, nothing fazed him. 

_"You idiot. Don't think I'll cry for you 'cause you're beat up and everything. Hurry up and finish this... Before me and Rosuto are truly lost forever."_​
Looking at the palm of his hand, his body had slowly started to seem... corrupted, swallowed in a veil of shadow which provoked to assimilate the entirety of his self. But still that confidence which brew through his determined essence had veiled all the worry. Truthfully, there was none to begin with, this determination had mere hid from him momentarily, hid from himself and the small glint of despair surmounted it momentarily, but all it took was a simple sacrifice. 

_He had to gamble his life to save that of a stranger!​_Rosuto's body continued to flow with the essence of a power force. Their feet swept the earth, their hands met the other's flesh in extremity and continued as such. A blast with each magnificent swing. Rosuto's intercepted another, blow, pulling Mao' hand he connected an alternate fist into his side, retaliating Mao, delivered an elbow to the temple, twisted his foot and rotated his inertia to turn and connect the other elbow. Grasping such Rosuto held to his collar and used his weight against him, lifting him above his head and colliding his back towards the earth, upon met such a fist threatened to collide with his head, one where he redirected towards further. However this trick wouldn't work, pinpointing his interaction with the vectors he merely directed his fist towards the opposite direction, cause the effect that was initially a 'push' had been reverted to a 'pull', with Ross's perceiving such such, he immediately 'pulled' causing his fist to 'push' at the reaction of Mao's vector command. He rose from the earth, blood, his blood roamed through his teeth, this power wasn't enough to undertake Rosuto who seemed to be now battling with clock. He was alive even if momentarily. 

"You will not take my life away again!" 

"That's not for you to decide!" 

A flame of white rose from the seems of his fist, the speed of his feet rushed him towards the distance, soon a fist met with the edge of his hand, who attempted to block such power. The world felt as if it were going to crumble, yet something overtook the sensation. A blast of White energy like flame had overtook the visage of the area. The power that emanated from the control of Ross's power over white. The distance had turned into a small wasteland. Anything caught in such was turn to ash. Mao who stood there with his image shattered under such force. Ace who's continued to become corrupted and swallowed by the seal. Rosuto who was fighting against time.

_Hurry. Only You Can End This..._​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Kentarou Vs Mao
_"Checkmate!"_

Send The Devil Back To Hell
- Heaven's Bullet -












Cold and vile hands made contact with Kentarou's threatening to swallow his existence in a massacre never seen before. However as the boy waited for his untimely end, the grim reaper had released his grip of him and was being held back by a foreign existence that had appeared from nowhere. He couldn't get a good look at the stranger from the way he was laying on the freezing snow. _"Who knew a hero would show up at a time like this, amazing...., guh!"_ the teacher brought upon a smile that thought it would never expect the world to be so kind to someone like him.

Yet he did not have time to go galloping around over his new found prosperity, Mao was still running amock and he had to be sent back to whatever hell he crawled out of. The falling snow tried to cloud his sights, howable the target which he had to hit was in his sights through the window of the tarnished hospital. He attempted to raise his arm but an incredible storm of pain tore though his senses. _"Gaaahhh!!!!! How am I going to do this!? I'm way to beat up!"_ he clenched his teeth in defiance of surrendering, however blood still managed to seep through the cracks of his lips. 

"And what do you think you're doing? You pitiful boy?"

Zazan,

That name popped into Kentarou's mind once he heard that hateful voice enter his mind. Even through telepathy, the teacher could still feel the disgust seething from him, that normal boy shared the same emotion.

"I know you've figured out our plan and where I'm at, but what can you do when your ability to see is sealed away?"

Immediately afterwards, darkness enveloped Kentarou's already blurred vision. 

"You're pretty decent with your pistol, so how about I take away your hearing as well?"

Next, the hollowing sound of the wind, the cracking of the flames and the clashings of the on-going climactic battle were all erased from his hearing.

"I won't allow anything to get in the way of Mother's plan, so I'll rid you of any chance and take away your sense of touch, but I'll keep the pain in-tact"

Finally, the bitterness of the blistering cold, the rough harshness of the ground, the sweat-inducing heat from the flames and even the feeling of his pistol had all been reduced to nothing.

_"God.....dammit....,"_

The amount of cuts and bruises that covered his flesh could not be counted.

His muscles felt like they were shredded.

He was no doctor, but his bones felt like they were irreparable.

He had been so exhausted that he feared his heart was going to burst and kill him before anyone else could.

His wrist had a bullet inside of it, preventing him even aiming with his right hand.

The right shoulder was dislocated so using that too would not be advised.

Absolutely all of his senses, except for his smell, had been stripped away from him, trapping him inside a land of nothingness with only agony by his side.

He hated to admit it, but he was worried about Ace and most of all he was scared if he would die and leave those students of his alone.
_
"I.....can't let it.....be like this...."_

He would not allow the forseeable absolute worst end to win. The reason for his existence bitterly flashed through his head.

Years of agonist torture and self-training to survive had etched itself within the heart and mind of a certain normal boy. That experience created an absolute bond with his pistol that had grown into a subconscious instinct at his very core. He had been born out of that hellfire, one that he did not think kindly of. It was a bond that he never once showed proudness for anf never will, still...

_"No senses? No working body? Who cares about that? I absolutely.....won't accept a world where people like you can get what they want! I reject it!"_

The very bond and skill with his pistol could very well be called a sense in itself. 

And so, Kentarou flicked the the bloodied pistol into the air with his broken wrist. It spun and somehow, it managed to land in his right hand.

"WHAT!?"

_"So I'll say it again to you Zazan, Mao,.....and certainly you, 14th! This is Checkmate!"_



His emotions powered through and subconscious alone guided his body to swing his back backwards, even through the hellish pain, his arm was swung aswell, and once it was aimed at the point where Kentarou envisioned, he mercilessly pulled the trigger and made the final shot.

_"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_

That final shot, which fired several feet away from it's intended enemy.

-----

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!"

Just nearby the window inside of the hospital, the Observer of this challenge, Zazan, could no longer help himself and laughed at the pitiful sight of Kentarou's attempt."Hahaha!!! Oh you certainly had me going boy! Hahaha!!!" he bellowed and held onto his gut while trying to control himself. "But I should have known you were nothing, it may be wrong of me to say this, but I always knew you were never worthy of mother's interest. Now to put that seal back on and let Mao finish yo-"

He stopped, the reason he had was because a burning sensation had spread across his abdomen. "Guhhh!!?" it was pain that had caused him to tumble. Zazan was now holding his gut for an entirely different reason. "Howw!? AHHG!"  he shouted in defiance of the inconceivable reality in front of him, but once he looked up he found his answer. The final bullet that Kentarou fired, hit the light poll next to the building, ricocheted, and struck Zazan.

"That's....not humanly...possible...Gh!!"
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 29, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Colors Of The Wind II*

"Ah, your companion is welcome to come along if he'd like of course," Yuuko quickly reassured once Touka was done introducing herself. It was important for them not to think they were trying to place their important guest in a dangerous situation after all. Touka, however, just shook her head negatively.

"No, that will be okay," her green haired friend answered promptly before the man even had the chance to speak up. Nodding a bit nervously, Yuuko accepted the answer without further questioning. With a smile, she bowed again and gestured at the door behind her.

"Please follow me then. Companion-san as well, please. We can't possibly have you waiting in the car all day. I will ask my superiors that you are given a tour around Kumogakure...if that would be to your liking," she suggested politely. 

"Well, I won't refuse then," the man answered promptly, pressing a button on the car key's key-chain and locking the doors of the vehicle as both him and his protege followed Yuuko inside. This was probably one of the things Yuuko loved the most about her village, the Raikage tower was the highest among all others and, to actually enter it, one had to take an elevator which let them see the outside as they ascended. One of her favorite past times as a child was to simply spend her days taking the elevator up and down the tower, though some of the older shinobi would yell at her for wasting resources.

"This is our first stop," she explained, stepping out once they came to a stop and the doors opened, revealing a neatly organized lobby. Or so Yuuko would like to say. In truth, there were files everywhere, people running around as if they were constantly late and the place was, generally, a really big mess. Although it lacked the neat professionalism the girl had previously seen in other Kage towers, it was at least very homely and, even if there were people who looked like they hadn't slept in days, not one worked looked like they regretted being there. Aproaching the largest desk in the center with her guests in tow, Yuuko addressed the kunoichi sitting behind it, a woman with cropped red hair and caramel skin. "Shiharu-senpai, I need to ask for a favor."

The woman, who had been busily taking phone calls and jotting down notes everywhere she could looked up as if she had only realized Yuuko was there when the girl actually spoke. "Yuuko, the helicopter is scheduled to go in two minutes!"

Waving her hands up in the air with a peaceful aura, Yuuko sought to calm her senior down. "It's okay, it's okay, they won't leave without us...in any case, this is Touka Sonoko and her companion...ehm..." She looked back at the mister with a frown.

"Kekkai Migeru."

Looking back at Shiharu, Yuuko nodded seriously. "Kekkai-san is just here to escort Touka-chan from and back to Iwagakure. But I don't really think he should wait for a whole day without doing anything...any chance you could have someone show him the village or maybe have him visit the hot sprinces or...ehm..."

"Oh," Shiharu grinned as she reached over to ruffle Yuuko's hair. "I've got just the thing, don't worry. Please follow me, Kekkai-san."

Yuuko waited for the man to say his farewell to Touka and for her senior to walk around the desk before she looked back at her new friend and motioned for her to follow her back to the elevator. "I hope you're comfortable flying by helicopter, we have half an hour of it ahead of us."

"I can't really say I've done it before."

"To be honest, neither have I."

The girls exchanged a look before Yuuko broke in a huge grin.

It really wasn't a complicated ride at all, though it had been way too loud for them to have a casual conversation during the time they spent flying. It was an amazing experience though and Yuuko's eyes sparkled when the pilot told them to look down. "Touka-chan, look, it's Genbu-sama! He's huge!"

Once they landed, the co-pilot left his seat to help both girls out and give them their backpacks for the day. "If anything happens, just use the flare guns and we'll get here as fast as we can!" He shouted over the sound of the helicopter. Yuuko nodded and pulled Touka by the hand so the two of them weren't caught when the machine took flight once more, waving at the pilots as they rose from ground.

"It's been a while since Genbu-sama last had visitors, I hope everything works out fine," the gening commented lightly as she opened her backpack to find the map and compass she had been promised. "This is as far as they could drop us, due to how dense the forestation gets near the temple, it'll be a couple of hours before we can make it there."

Opening the map, she set it over a nearby rock, took out a marker from her back pouch and first marked down their current position and then the temple's. "I'm not sure if you were told, but we have no connection or services here. If you need to stop for a break or to eat, just say so, okay?"

"I'm sure it'll be okay Yuuko," Touka reassured her kindly, noticing the girl was speaking in a rather nervous way.

The teen nodded, scratching the back of her neck before taking a look at her compass. "Then, that's the direction we need to take," she said, pointing at a small opening among the trees. "I hope we don't encounter any of the wild life, but I doubt it'll happen. As Genbu-sama has been getting sicker, the animals have also started to either migrate if they could or perish..."

"Be careful not to get separated," she advised as they entered the forest and the thick fog became obvious, not allowing them to see much further than themselves. As they continued to march through, shivers crawled down Yuuko's back.

She had a really bad feeling about this.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 29, 2015)

_Blow a Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound: World Rejector & The Devil's Hand_



Ace & Rosuto










​

_"There."​_
A flick of fingers came across the whiteness of this world which searched for its bandaid. Ace's body almost completely assimilated with the seal didn't break from his smile. Upon the world where Rosuto and Mao fought, their teeth gritted between pain and blood. The world would soon become their landscape, if this continued any further the endangerment would scale to the entirety of the village. Mao panted, without his full power, Rosuto could defeat him, he could end him as quickly as he done before. There was a sign which demonstrated through his eyes, that was excitement made prevalent through a deranged smile. To battle to the extremity of his abilities, even if he was being restricted by his other self, this just gave him a greater desire to kill him! _TO KILL ROSUTO AGAIN! _

However, the world rippled, really broke through the seams of creation and the void exposed its face to the object of history, Ouroboros. Coiling the body in its endless chain. The aura of its ability shone through the darkness, stabbing its fangs on Mao's neck, blood dripped as it administered its 'poison'. 

"This is what you wanted all along! You little bastard!" 

The emotional vulnerabilities of the devil himself were exposed, soon the hue of his eyes began to fade into a clearer shade. The silver of his eyes soon placed itself before him. Though Rosuto himself wasn't done. His hand made way to the throat of the monster, and rose from his feet. His eye locking on his, his mien as threatening as always. The seemingly defeated demon, in his hands. Rosuto, for the first time in many years had broken a smirk. 

"A little time, A stronger dose. Remember Mao. I was that one guy who beat you." 

Flames of darkness began to surround the body. With it a laughter which came from the insanity of a defeated soul. He had failed for a second time, there was an anger that was as livid as his rage. There was something that would bring him back, he wouldn't allow something like this to hold him down! Never again! Rosuto image began to fade, the polygons which once before took him from the world called upon him again. His eyes, lowered to his hand, witnessing the limited span he gained through the removal of seal. He accepted his fate. Disappearing, the burning body remained motionless upon the floor. 

Ace whom held the flower upon his fingers had soon realized that the torment had finally ended, yet regardless of the circumstances that had presented itself the time of which this world had to repair any sort of damaged he caused had finalized. His eyes was all that remained visible of his image. Yet this was just another method...










​
The body rose from the earth, finally acquiring back its concious, while another met the earth, the seams of blood adorning the white of snow. The flush colors of his flesh drained from the very detail of his flesh. Kentarou was dying. The body, making its way towards the distance. The flames finally loosing its grip on his flesh. With slow steps, the apparent 'ordinary' boy stood laying upon the earth, his eyes searched for the figure who stood above him. Towering with a defining image. There was something different, however, the aura was no longer that of a monster, no. Different, but not so like Ace's. Kentarou had pondered, and all which came to a realization was that he merely had to ask. 

_"Ace? Is that you?"​_
As his eyes closed, and his consciousness faded. He responded.



"No. Just a Lost Soul."  ​
A small flower laid in the emptiness of a white world. The silence of a eerie peace emanated through the hall of a foreign land where soul who weren't meant to be came to pass. This, now, a seal which broken the state of realize had been mended. The peace restored and the land in quiet solemness. As the image fades to a vision of nothing, Ace replaces Rosuto as the seal. Lifting the body from the earth, Rosuto proceeded forward...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 29, 2015)

_Storms of the Heart_



Touka​
The two girls had finally met their destination. If there were any word that could describe the current situation it would be 'odd', in fact, if Touka had any word on the matter the whole situation concerning Genbu becoming ill or even the tenseness of the aura which surrounded the island began to unsettle Touka. Something of which had seemed to captivate Yuuko attention, and Touka immediately after noting had retaliated with a shake of her head, and a gesture of her hands signaling for her to take the lead. Their feet began to pace upon the density of the turtles back, the island which had grown from a millennium with the surface of a shell. If anything, she couldn't help but be a tad excited. The world which surround the two was like any other forest she's visited, and more to it, she knew that it was, if anything a replica. The stones which seemed to have made their way were of solid white, the water which roamed across the apparent riverbeds and the like. It was as if this turtle had assimilated the land and made it its own. It was, in fact quite impressive.

"So, my new friend. How much do you know about the tail beasts?"  

Her tone laced itself with a shred of playful curiosity, Yuuko who had seemed fixated on the telling of the map and compass broke her attention from such to answer Touka's question. Eyes that searched the answer on the emptiness of the ground, Touka could seem to read that the working of her mind where mechanizing an answer.  "I know their history and what happened throughout the war." 

Thought she did answer her question, that wasn't the response she was expecting. If anything, Touka expected her to know something about the sealing, or if even if she knew how to handle herself again something like her if there was ever a situation which required immediate attention. In fact, Touka pondered whether to ask for that question or if she merely should remain ignorant to the result. Something bothered her about, but in fact there was really nothing that inspired her to truly know the answer. Truly she was afraid to know it actually. 

"Is there something the matter?"

"No, nothing. By the way, has this island always felt as if something was watching us? The whether is almost abnormally cold too." 

Immediately changing the subject to yet another concern of her's. the ominous aura which protruded from the very seams of this atmosphere. As if it oozed from the stone, leaves and rocky pillars that towered towards and endless sky. The fog which had seemed to have veiled their vision. In fact, she had somewhat already expected such as this was a place of meditation for the unfortunate such as her, or maybe we should say to the fortunate such as her. Uzumaki, Naruto himself had been a part of this world, something that awe struck her to this day. Though personally she held no relation towards him in terms of village affiliation, it was still a grand honor in a way to share in the history even if only as a spec. With such too came responsibility. She had to uphold such to the largest degree, but Touka too that with stride. There was truly very little that bothered her, but when it did it was like a tidalwave. This place would try and bring the worst of her, she would become and be succumbed to her own fears and visions. To be a spectacle of emotion which rose the strength of the inner creature, Gobi. 

Her guide and her master. Truly, though their conversation have always been brief, they have been what had taught her to endure a life of hardships. And well, conversation was truly a weak term, it was more of a connection. They two have never spoken, but have sensed the others care for the other. Like a pet for its master, yet she didn't know if she was the pet of the master. The difference between the two was truly minimal. The tear which flowed as a child were enough to stir the cage that kept him at bay. What caused all this? Wondered the young soul. But more importantly, she wanted to know if this ominous tension that rose from the seams was merely the actual sensation this island gave, or her imagination running wild.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2015)

[<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound - World_Rejector_&_Devil's_Hand>>]

Tsunamori Kentarou
_"RIP"_

*EPILOGUE *
--Defy The Darkest & Coldest End--

The next morning......

In a large white room, a group of children, a handsome man and a doctor all stood silently while staring at the white bed in front of them. The reason being that there was a certain selfless teacher laying unconscious in that bed. Many worrisome thoughts clouded their minds of the worst possible outcome....and so.....it came.

A long beeping sound came from the heart monitor attactched to Kentarou, despite it's loudness, it could not supressed the loud gasps that echoed through the room. And quickly enough, were replaced by the sounds of a bunch of children crying.

"I'm sorry,...I did the best I could,"

With those final words, the doctor lifted the covers over the young boy's face to pay his respects. However it could not suppress the gloomy atmosphere that had overcome everyone as they wept of a very kind and close human being......

......

_"Ghet tfsy thingf ofg meh,"_

A more terrifying gasp sounded when the muffled words were shockingly heard from underneath the covers.

"Oh no, Tsunamori-sensei is a zombie!"

After the doctor quickly removed the bed sheet, what was seen was not the mangled and rotten face of a zombie, instead it was the average and boring face of a normal boy. 

"B-But how!? The monitor showed that your heart stopped!"

One of the students said, only afterwards did the Doctor take a closer look at the machine. "Oh, hahaha, it seems that one of the plugs came out!" the doctor gave an embarrassed laugh as multiple sighs could be heard.

_"What kind of shitty doctor did you all give me?!"_

Despite the many bandages and casts around his body, the boy seemed to have enough energy to complain so no one was too worried. 

"Tsunamori-sensei, what happened for you to end up like this!?"

_"W-Weeell, you see it just so happened that I got caught in a car crash....a really massive one. A normal teenage boy like me can't possible get caught in some grand life-or-death battle or anything like that,"
_
It was of course a lie but he knew there was no way he could ever tell the truth about what happened. They were far too innocent to delve into that kind of world and he fought to make sure it stayed that way.

When Kentarou looked back down at the faces of his students, he found several, no, many frowns amongst the small crowd that reached into the hallway.

_"Wh-what's wrong?"_

He nervously gulped in fear of his lie being seen through, but it was a much worse case than that.

"Sensei........you forgot about our present!"

_"SERIOUSLY!?"_

"How could you betray us like that sensei!"

"It's not good to lie!"

"I've never been more disappointed than you than now!"

"Yeah and you've disappointed us plenty of times!"

The barrage of complaints and whines continued on. Kentarou could do nothing but stare blankly in shock as his honor was berated by a bunch of little kids. _'Th-these little brats how dare they! Do they know what I've gone through!? That's it, where's my pistol!? I'll make each and everyone of them bite the bullet!'_

Before Kentarou could turn this heart-warming comedy scene into a dark and gritty one, a surprising sound came into his ears,

"BARK!"

Out of nowhere, a dog, that is, a golden retriever, entered the hospital room.

"Doggy!"

Many of those students shouted that in surprise as they quickly forgot about their blood-feud with their hospitalized teacher. _"A...dog?" _Kentarou questioned as he was barely able to move his neck to see the furry animal. "Wow, sensei! I can't believe you actually got us a pet dog!" one of the children said as he began petting the poor creature just as the rest of the kids were. "You really are the best teacher ever!" a girl commented while hugging the canine.

_"Uh.....uh yeah! That's me alright. Tsunamori-sensei always looking out for his students!"_ he nervously spoke while sweating bullets. _'Doesn't have a nametag by the looks of it, must be a stray. Is-....is my luck really turning up for the better!?'_ Kentarou could feel a holy light resting upon him for a moment, only after remembering the horrible condition he was currently in. 

"BARK! BARK!"

With two barks the golden retriever turned around and exited from the hospital room. Before the children could go chasing after it, Kentarou stopped them. _"Leave him alone. I'm sure he's just going out to relieve himself. Despite how gross you all are, I doubt you want to see that,"_ they of course bitterly followed what he had instructed and waited with pouting expressions. Resting his head back further on the pillow, the boy thought to himself,_ 'I wonder what happened to Ace,....I'm sure he's fine, a stubborn jerk like that can't stay down. But I wonder what all that was about inside of his body? Well he lives in Kumogakure too, I'm sure to unpleasantly see you again some day, damn hero,'_

------In Between The Lines-----

"Gh.....agh!!"

Clenching tightly down on his sealed wound, Zazan walked along the snowy streets of Yukigakure. Last night, after being shot by Kentarou, the rugged man had quickly tended to his wounds before passing out. Only a hour ago had he awoken with a blazing desire for revenge on his mind. The target for his vengeance was far too obvious to even saw who it was. "That brat,....that fucking bastard!" he swore and cursed more harshly with every step. Everytime he thought about the boy, the pain from the gunshot wound increased.

"I know where you are, I'll make you suffer for what you did!" his face was that of agony and rage bundled up together tightly. His red eyes locked onto the hospital that his target resided inside of, only a single block away. Envisioning his twisted desire, a gruesome grin shone on Zazan's mug. As he continued to quickly pace, every animal he came across ran out of his path in fear. "You cannot move Tsunamori Kentarou, there's no hope to escape, when I find you, the horrible things I'll do to yo-" all the animals....except for a single one.

"A dog?" Zazan commented at the golden retriever which stood before him in the middle of the snowy road. "You would be correct Zazan, good too see that boy didn't damage anything in your head," the voice did not come anyone else, it came from the mouth of the dog ten feet in front of him. Zazan was a bit taken back from the sudden action, however in this world of shinobi, talking animals were not uncommon. "What do you want dog, I'm busy," he spoke vehemently.

"I'm here........of orders from Mother," the golden retriever's words seemed to have stabbed into the heart of Zazan. "You.....you're telling me you are also a child of mother?" the man began to sweat more than before now that he knew she was involved. "Correct again, I suppose you could say we are brothers, but you humans would not like being related to a dog, would you?" the golden retriever spoke in a dignified and rough voice as he took notice of Zazan's fear.

"I am Orwell, a different kind of 'Observer' than you. I am on orders from Mother to keep an even closer eye on Kentarou and make sure nothing get's in the way of her plans and Challenges," when Orwell said that, a twinge of anger could be seen further spark in Zazan's eyes. "....It's about him again!? Why...what does mother see in that trash! I could kill him right now! He's nothing special," he unleashed those feelings, which Orwell has met without backing down. "It is not our place to question the interest of Mother. You have done a good job Zazan, it is for those two reasons why I am also here in front of you,"  

"Wah,...." A chill ran down Zazan's spine as the air around him seemed to get even colder. "Zazan, your power does not work on animals now does it?" afterwards, a loud rumbling could be heard shaking the very ground itself. A thick pillar of earth shot into the sky, then a pillar of air, a pillar of lightening , a pillar water and a pillar of fire. Each of those five pillars surrounded the golden retriever as he continued to speak. "Tis a shame, I would have liked to speak with you more,". All of the pillars closed in and swallowed up Orwell at the center point, but his body was not obliterated.

A single ball of those five elements were concentrated and took a form that caused Zazan's face to pale. It's bulky stature stood 25 feet tall on the ground. It's legs were made crushing currents of water. It's arms were formed by thick waves of wind that looked like tornadoes. It's torso was shaped by thick pieces of earth and rock, on it's back were wings constructed by lightening and finally it's flaming houndish dog-shaped head had a maddening and psychotic expression.

At the center of the earth-based torso was the head of Orwell sticking his head out to have a final look at his 'brother'. "I hope you do not take this personally. Well it does not matter truthfully, as Mother's orders are absolute. Farwell, Zazan," with that parting expression, Orwell's head seeped into the earth-formed torso. Helpless and with nowhere else to run, Zazan starred up frightfully as the enormous golem raised it's hurricane-concentrated fists.

"Mother, order you to...kill me? ....She would never do that! I'm her favorite! She said so herself! Mother I'm sorry! MOTHER!!* MOTHE-AAGHGHAHAAGFGFGFGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


<<Blow A Hole Through Reality With A Bullet Wound Arc>>

*END*​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 29, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service IV*

"Ah, right, right!" Yuuko suddenly snapped, realizing she was expected to transform as well. Quickly forming the needed hand seal, she coughed a little at the cloud of smoke that suddenly enveloped her. Unlike Yukino, she became smaller, her much larger and rounder eyes now a muddy brown and her hair was pulled up in two buns at each side of her head, colored dark blonde. Her skin was a little darker and she was wearing animal themed clothes. "Let's not make much of a fuss though," Yuuko asked, handing her most prized possessions to Yukino so she could leave her own backpack behind and play the part of terrorized child a little better. "I don't want the civilians to think it's okay to leave the train."

Letting Yukino get outside first, Yuuko jumped out right after her. "I'd rather avoid fighting though," she confessed with a whisper. "We should just go ahead and try to find another way around the canyon if we could.."

Though...they couldn't just leave things like that could they? After all, if these guys were up to bombing an entire bridge to get this special package, they wouldn't give up just like that. For now, the people inside the train were safe but what would happen if the enemy demanded the package carriers and both Yuuko and Yukino were already far away? With a heavy hearted sigh, Yuuko shruged and asked her team mate to ignore her latest comment. They should at least capture them.

Holding hands as if they were actual family, Yuuko let herself be pulled like an actual child were and they set off towards west, where Yukino had predicted their enemies would be.

Indeed, they barely got any close when three men came running out of a hideout of some sorts, sporting heavy guns. They were wearing weird clown masks around their faces but, otherwise, there was nothing special about them. They didn't even seem to be shinobi from the way they moved around. For a second, they seemed to exchange hushed angry whispers, but eventually one of them spoke out. ?You,? he said, pointing his gun at Yuuko. ?You stay. You,? he switched the gun to point at Yukino. ?You go back and-?

?Someone else is coming!? Another one shouted.

Surprised, Yuuko dropped her cowardly act and looked back to see the guards from the train coming after them to save them, thinking they were actual civilians. Such kind hearted people! Unfortunately, that meant things were about to get real messy and people might actually die. ?We need to move, now,? she warned her partner in mission.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 29, 2015)

Meeting up with their lead went surprisingly smoothly, considering the stereotype that Kumogakure shinobi were typically severe and hard to get along with.  Hakaizen considered himself lucky.  He looked back at Hiniku and gave her a nod, motioning for her to follow Ren.  After a little while of trekking, they reached the New World Tower, their area of operations for this mission.  Ren lead the way, and they found themselves in a room that stank of blood.  Ren commented on the lack of bodies and advised the pair of genin to keep weapons at the ready.  Before Hakaizen could speak his compliance, the room began to rumble.  "What the--"  The ceiling erupted downward, filling the room with dust as a black form dropped to the floor.  A pair of crimson eyes burned at the three of them angrily.  Is this one of the chimeras?!

Hakaizen went into autopilot, taking the textbook strategy of separating himself from the group.  If this thing had any large-scale attacks, the three of them getting hit simultaneously would be disastrous.  He sprinted to the left, reaching into his back pouch.  He loosed a flurry of shuriken toward the beast.  His hands clapped together in the ram seal as the shuriken sailed.  "Manipulated shuriken technique!"  The shuriken stopped, hovering in midair as another flurry erupted from their shadows.  Shadow shuriken technique!  As the hidden volley rained around the beast, surrounding it to spook it into not moving, he got close and placed his hand on the beast's hide.

Nothing.  None of the basic emotions he'd get from touching another animal were present.  The beast responded by batting him away, sending him rolling onto his back.  He grunted in pain and sent the shuriken back into motion as he flew, the shuriken raining down onto the beast.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2015)

Shou Mashima- A journey Part 1
​
Mizku helped the drugged Mashima back onto his feet and sat him down on his brand new couch. ?So, what's your plan now?? She questioned him, gently laying the back of his head on her lap. ?The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.? Shou closed his eyes in hopes of making the room stop spinning. ?I don't get what you mean.? ?I'm going on a trip.? ?Want me to come?? ?Always, but I want to go on the trip alone.? ?I don't think you could get the first one anyway.? The two stayed that way in silence for a few seconds, Mizuki placing her hands behind her head and looking up at the ceiling. 

?Where you goin?? She moved her head down just enough to look at his face, his eyes still kept shut. ?Konoha.? ?Why Konoha?? ?There's a guy I know there.? ?Guy you're gonna kill?? She smirked. ?Nah, need some information from him.? Shou responded quickly. ?Poo. You've gotten boring.? ?Nah, Just getting clear headed.? ?Is that why you drank a drug cocktail?? Shou's eyes opened a bit. ?You know... You have amazing breasts.? ?Change the subject again and i'll kill you.? Mizuki's eye twitched as she spoke. 

?I do what I want.? Shou slowly sat up from Mizuki's lap. ?Oh?? She crossed her right leg over her left. ?I don't see you doing much of what you want.? ?Don't know what I want.? ?I can tell.? She slowly closed her eyes and leaned her head back. ?I'm a patient woman Shou.? A deep slow breath escaped her nose. ?But keep a girl waiting too long and she tends to get angry.? Her right eye slowly opened. ?Scorn me. And you won't have to worry about deciding what you want.? Shou smirked, ?If I didn't know better. I'd say you liked me.? 

WHAM! 

Shou found himself on the floor, Mizuki pinning him to the ground. ?I know what I like, You intrigue me, I find you interesting you know.? She stared down into his eyes. ?Like you? Want to date? I don't know.? With that, Mizuki stood back up. ?I hate indecisive men.? her stare turned cold. ?Figure yourself out.? With those words she began to step out of the house. ?I'm confused here. Are we gonna make out or...?? ?I told you. Figure yourself out. Then I'll figure out what I'm going to do with you.? With the final words, she vanished from sight. 

?Women are weird.? Shou lay on the floor, facing the ceiling. ?Is... Wait... Did I get friend zoned!? or... blue balled... hmm.? He blinked a little bit. ?I liked it better when I was crazy.? 

A few days later---

?So this is what Konoha looks like huh?? Shou threw his pack over his shoulder as he walked out of the train station. ?Fancy fancy. All dem big ol' clans.? The mashima were a big deal... In kiri... kind of... They weren't like the noble clans of the Nara, Uchiha and Hyuuga, hell the Senju as well. ?The big four founding families right.? Shou looked around the village, looking for traces of the purple haired shinobi. ?What was his name? Jirshou somethin.? He rubbed the back of his head. ?Hey! You! I need info!? Shou walked up to a woman doing her morning shopping 

?Hm? Can I help you?? The woman looked quite vibrant for her age, probably somewhere in her thirties. ?Yeah, I'm lookin for a guy, not sexually mind you, I got myself a girl.. Kind of... maybe? I don't know I put my status as 'It's complicated' on ninjabook.? The woman merely blinked as the boy spoke... she was unsure of what ninjabook was... ?Anyway! So like I was saying, me and this guy, great pals ya know? Old buds! Lookin to catch up a bit with him! Names Jirou or something? Jyro? Gyro? Jiggle?? Shou started to motion his hips like he was balancing a hula-hoop. 

?Oh! Does he happen to have purple hair and honest eyes?? The woman asked, ?Huh? Honest?? Shou rubbed his chin in thought. ?Ah! He looks like-? ?A PUPPY!? The woman chuckled. ?Yeah... Like a really-? ?Curious puppy!? S..Sure... Just uh, just keep interrupting my thoughts, its cool.? Shou's eye twitched, though he didn't say anything... and he held his hand back from grabbing his sword hilt. ?I could just end her now and no one would be the wiser...? 

?I know exactly who you are talking about! In fact, as luck would have it, he's my son!? The woman smiled at the red haired assassin. ?Is he now?? ?Mmhmm. He's just gotten back from quite the dreadful mission you know.? Shou put his hand under his chin. ?Do tell.? ?See, he met up with this insane murderer! Slashed up an entire train!? ?He didn't.? ?He did.? ?Go on.? ?Well my boy told me he gave im a good punch and the mad man left without a word!? ?Oh he didn't!? ?He did!? ?Tell me. EVERYTHING.? Shou's eye twitched as he spoke, the anger being held back only be that fact that... There were clearly Anbu watching.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2015)

Jirou- A meeting With the Monster-​

Jirou let out a yawn as he head downstairs, he was still worn out from his training and was looking forward to a nice, carefree breakfast. ?And that was when he said, mommy! Somebody peed my bed!? ?Hah! That's classic Jirou right there!? Shou chuckled with Jirou's mother, as the purple haired gennin stood on the steps in shock. His eyes widened, he felt his heart skip a few beats... That man was here, in his home, why was he in his home!? ?The hell are you doing here!?? Jirou rushed downstairs and slammed Shou against the wall of the kitchen. 

?Jirou! He's a guest!? His mother exclaimed, grabbing the boys shoulder. ?Yeah bud! I'm here as a guest!? Shou smirked at Jirou, ?This is the guy who tried to kill me!? His mothers eyes widened. ?W..What!?? ?Look! That was forever ago. I'm different.? ?Monsters don't change.? ?That hurts...? Shou narrowed his eyes as the two spoke. ?We'll take this outside.? Jirou released his grip and head for the door. ?Alright, Alright, like a college bar fight we'll take it outside.? 

Outside-

?What do you want.? Jirou folded his arms as the two stood in the street. ?I'm looking for that priestess of yours.? Shou commented, crouching down and poking a caterpillar with a stick. ?Can you at least make eye contact when you speak to me...? ?Nah, gotta poke this bug.? ?Are you five?? ?Hm? Did you do that as a kid?? Shou turned to look at Jirou. ?Yeah... When I was young i'd catch bugs all the time with my...? He paused for a moment, remembering the competitive bug catching he'd do with his brother... ?Friends.? 

?Palmala and her five sisters huh? I'm good friends with them too.? ?What? I! No! What are you talking about!? Jirou's face turned bright red, ?Anyways! No! I just, I had competitions to catch the biggest bugs with my friends. Didn't you do that?? Shou simply shook his head and went back to poking the bug. ?Dad wasn't big on games.? ?What was he big on?? ?Trying to slit my throat in my sleep.? Jirou's eyes widened once more. ?I'm... I'm sorry.? ?Nah don't be.? Shou jabbed the caterpillar with the stick once more, causing it to go through, spreading the little bugs guts all over tip of the stick. 

?Damn, killed it...? ?What do you want with the priestess?? Jirou lowered his arms a little... Was this guy just a victim? Was he deranged because of his father? Maybe... he could use him to understand his brother better... ?I need to find a guy.? ?And?? ?You said she could see the future or something right?? Shou slowly stood up and brushed off his knees. ?Yeah... it seems she can.? ?Wellp! That's just the sorta thing I need! She can use her little future sight thing and blamo! I can find my missing man!? 

The purple haired gennin blinked a bit. ?I didn't know you were-? ?Involved with men? Daily.? Shou smirked a bit, ?Ah... Well... Uh... I see...? The konoha shinobi was unsure of how to react. ?Relax kid! I'm fuckin with yah!? ?We're basically the same age!!!? ?Yeah but its fun to see you get all worked up.? Shou grabbed his cheeks and began to pull them in all directions. ?Whos a wittle cootie when hes all upset~! Whosis! Whosis! Yousis!? Shou puffed out as cheeks as he spoke. ?...? Jirou simply starred the red haired man down. 

?I'm going with you.??No can do compadre, I fly solo. Han Solo. I'm really into this competitive game its call X-? ?No! I'm going with you. I don't trust you with Kiyoko!? ?Oh? You sure you just don't wanna see Priestess D-cup.? ?Uh.. No! I just... I mean!? Jirou's face turned bright red. ?I... Just don't want you to go doing anything funny!? ?Like feel up her D-cup?? A trail of blood fell from Jirou's nose ?S...Shut up!!!? 

?Alright, you can come with me! We'll be Dos Amigos!? Shou wrapped his arm around Jirou's neck. ?Shou and Jirou! Konoha and Kiri! We'll be unstoppable!? The purple haired gennin let out a sigh. ?I have a bad feeling about this already.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 30, 2015)

_No matter how hard you try and fight it, destiny has a path planned out for you._​
The folded steel of two swords clashing together emanated a loud, sharp clang.  The two combatants were dashing around each other.  Circling.  Dancing.  Their speed and prowess with their blades were astounding.  One holding a katana, the other, a longer nodachi.  Despite the advantage of length and the disadvantage of weight, the two fighters were refusing to give up any ground.  Rain poured in buckets down onto them, and they were drenched to the bone.

_No matter how fiercely you deny it, nor how strong your rallying cry is._​
One was a male figure.  He wore a sedge hat and loose kimono, but somehow managed to not get lost in all that fabric.  He stepped true and shifted from wide, dangerous arcs to tiny flicks of his sword in a second, leaping from style to style.  The other was a woman.  She was beautiful, with curves and hips many women would kill for, and flowing ebony hair that cascaded down her back like a waterfall.  She fell back on the fundamentals of many styles, but didn't deviate from the flowing, elegant, dance-like style she utilized.  The man caught her just under the shoulder, and then gashed her thigh.  She cried out.

_Which one of their destinies dictated this fight?  Who would gain victory through fate?_​
She dropped to a knee and rose her head, watching the man enter a low stance.  He took off in a sprint, unbelievable speed bringing him to her.  Time seemed to slow as he flew through the air, katana indiscriminately slicing through the wind and rain.  Her grip on her nodachi tightened and her eyes closed as the blade neared her throat.

_Ah, but wouldn't that would ruin the surprise?_

---​
Another swordfight, albeit a less life-threatening one, unfolded in the extremely large kendo dojo of the Imasu clan.  Within were two combatants completely ignorant to the true intent of fate.  Ignorant to the rain and wind and blood.  They knew only what they had learned to this point.  One was a girl, a young rose in the process of blossoming into a woman.  She was 14 and although she was thin and petite, one could already see the curvature of her hips.  She had bindings on her chest, which spoke volumes.  Many girls her age had no need for them.  She had short black hair that clung to the sweat on her face and neck, with eyes that contained the cloudless summer skies.  She wielded a training sword, and swung it in a very offensive style.  Every strike either punished openings or forced them.

Her opponent, however, was not one to back down from ferocity.  An old man wearing only a slightly frayed and grayed kimono defended against her every tactic.  He had beautiful skin, tight despite his age, that was coloured a singed red, somewhere between crimson and chocolate.  His hair was wavy and thick, as was his beard, and white as snow.  His eyes were a golden yellow and were warm yet piercing.  He had the patience of a teacher, and that he was.  He faced down the young girl, his disciple, with tenderness and a nurturing nature.  He had many an opportunity to defeat her, but he knew they were both aware of that.  Pointing out every opening would merely serve to damage her self-esteem.  A swordsman or swordswoman needed a healthy amount of pride in themselves.

Hikari, the disciple and young future head of the Imasu clan, batted away a riposte that her master, Jin Masuka, descended upon her.  She then spun around her sword and jabbed at him.  Her eyes went wide as the tip neared his abdomen.  I've got him this time!  Jin smiled apologetically and vanished, disappearing as if he were never there.  This caused Hikari to over-extend, her balance giving way.  All it took was a downward strike to her lower back from Master Jin, who'd appeared to her left, to send her stomach first into the ground.  "You used fundamentals to try and predict the outcome of a battle," he spoke.  His voice was soft and deep, with a barely perceptible rattle brought on by his age.  "Why was this a mistake?"

Hikari pushed herself off of the ground and sank into a lotus position, sitting and bowing before righting herself and placing her sweaty palms on her thighs.  "A battle is dynamic, living and breathing.  I can predict it no more than I can see my own future," she was reciting, paraphrasing is probably more apt, but the point was there.  Her own voice was soft as well, nowhere near as low as her Master's but it was far from the high shrill common for girls of her age.  A few steps lower and it was the voice of a woman.  Jin nodded.  "Good.  You must endeavor to be always mindful and vigilant.  Never assume you've seen all an opponent has to offer.  Their speed, strength, intelligence, prowess, it could all be a facade." 

Hikari rose, looking down dejectedly.  Jin placed a hand on her shoulder.  "You have come further in your fourteen years of life than I did in twenty.  You will one day surpass me and stand in a plane of swordsmanship I can only imagine."  Hikari smiled and nodded.  "Hai.  Arigatou, sensei."  He returned her smile and released her shoulder.  "Now go.  Class is dismissed for today."  Hikari gave her thanks and left in a hurry.  It was a beautiful day.  The sun was smiling down on the usually gray and cloudy Land of Iron, melting away the snow and malaise that had fallen over the people.

She took in a deep breath through her nose, taking greedy lungfuls of air as her chest expanded.  She let the air back out of her mouth and headed home in a sprint.  She wanted to shower, get changed, and find something to get into.  It was too nice a day to spend it indoors.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Colors Of The Wind III*

Touka had seemed to get uneasy since she had asked Yuuko if she knew anything about the tailed beasts. The kunoichi couldn't blame her friend for feeling that way when they were currently threading through such a sinister path. "I have never had the chance of visiting Shimagame before. Genbu-sama fell ill years before I came upon Lightning. We..." The girl paused as she let out a shaky breath. "We're actually the first shinobi setting foot on the island in years."

"Did you hear that?" Yuuko jumped and latched herself onto Touka as she heard something moving somewhere behind them.

"...it's probably just the wind or something," the green haired girl whispered after a while even though she also didn't seem that comfortable. Taking a deep breath, Yuuko kept holding her friend's hand and continued on the way, her eyes on the ground as her heart beat heavily inside her chest with both fear and...guilt.

"A-actually, Touka-chan," she began nervously, looking at anything except the girl walking at her side. "There's something I believe you should have been informed about before we actually came here."

Touka stopped, her eyes growing serious as Yuuko seemed like she was struggling with whether or not she should say anything. "I was told that this would be like a special escort mission and that I didn't need to worry much about it. However, I still did my homework and researched everything I could thoroughly before coming here."

"It's no secret that Kumogakure is on the verge of a financial crisis," Yuuko admitted sadly. "A great part of the reason for that lies on the fact that we've been spending exorbitant numbers on Genbu-sama's treatment yearly. The reason for this, I discovered, is because we need to keep re-hiring entire teams."

The girl swallowed and paused for a few minutes before continuing with a trembling voice. "I'm very good at digging for any kind of information and finding out why we had to keep re-hiring new teams each year was easy enough-"

"Yuuko!" Touka warned, pulling the girl back before she had a chance to step clean off a cliff. Eyes wide in shock, Yuuko took a peek to see how big the drop would have been and gulped. She had experience in falling off of cliffs and high places but this was really steep. 

"Th-thanks..."

"It's cool," her friend nodded in a morose way. "We need to watch our steps more carefully, I would've missed that as well if the fog was any thicker."

The dark haired kunoichi frowned as she took a moment to look at the map again and confirm their position in it. "We're headed the right direction but I guess we need to walk around. Let's see if we can find a better place we can climb down, it looks too sharp and deadly from here. I want to avoid taking chances, things are already as they are..."

Nodding once more, Touka motioned for Yuuko to continue with her explanation as she lead the way this time. "Anyway...I found that, while staying in the island to research on Genbu-sama, several scientists simply vanished out of thin air and...if people stayed for any longer than a week, they'd start seeing things. There were even reports of g-g-g-g-g-gho..."

"Ghosts?" Her friend offered kindly.

"Yes."

"The few shinobi who were sent to accompany the teams took care of hushing any rumors that soon sprouted but, when one of them went missing as well, all of them requested to leave the long term mission. It's become incredibly hard to find someone who's interested in researching the cause of Genbu's illness...last year's team never made it back..."

Touka suddenly stopped and looked back at Yuuko with wide eyes. Under her friend's gaze, the girl nervously looked down at her feet, her hands shaking. "Of course I addressed the Raikage about this but he shrugged it off, claiming it was probably bogus. One of trusted seniors, Haru-san, he told me people probably went missing because they weren't careful enough and the visions were easily explained by the fact that Genbu-sama's chakra must be unstable at the moment, due to his illness, and is probably influencing life on the island. But..."

"When you arrived and saw how bad it was with your own eyes, you can't help but feel those reports were right and something really is going on," Touka finished her sentence and Yuuko nodded fearfully.

"Touka-chan...what was your goal coming here? If you just want to see the temple, we can probably continue. As long as it's still daylight, I'm sure we'll be okay," although she said this in a reassuring tone of voice, Yuuko couldn't help but dread the idea. After all, they were so deep inside the forest, they barely had any light to work with at all. "But if you intend to use the Falls of Truth...it would be best to leave it until Genbu-sama's problem is fixed. What would happen if you went through with it while such a dark aura is covering Shimagame?"

Touka parted her lips and she looked like she was ready to give an answer when a giggle was heard coming from the cliff. Yuuko's heart seemed to want to leap out of her chest as her eyes immediately watered, her face pale as a ghost. Grasping each other's hands until their knuckles turned white, the girls gave in to the masochistic side of their curiosity and approached the cliff once more, looking down.

Although nothing else could clearly be seen because of the fog, they could clearly make out the shape of a young child laughing...crying? into their hands. Suddenly, it looked up and Yuuko couldn't keep herself from screaming once she saw it had two dark pits for eyes and no other facial features.

How...

How was it that she could see the face so clearly?

_It was crawling up the cliff!_

*"AAAHH!!!"* Yuuko screamed and turned around, ready to run away with Touka when she came face to face with the same spirit like creature. More giggles could be heard from all around them and the girl was literally petrified with fear.

The spirit reached out and pushed them off the cliff.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 30, 2015)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
She hadn't expected the train security to get involved, nor that the bandits they were dealing with would be armed with guns. By all means, Yukino would have liked to avoid a conflict, but running was no longer an option. Even with their kunoichi speed, they'd wouldn't get far before getting shot at. And even if they somehow managed to escape without getting bullet holes in their back, there was no guarantee that a skirmish between the thieves and security wouldn't start, anyway. "Damn it," she whispered. "Yuuko, get ready to close your eyes."

In one expertly fluid motion, the girl drew the weapons from her pouch-turned-handbag: a few shurikens and a single flash grenade. The shuriken flew first, a dark blur in the light, and hit its mark in the bandit's hand. The roughneck roared in pain, firearm dropped to the ground with his good hand cradling the mangled one. "Fuck it! Shoot 'em all!"

Yukino tossed the flash grenade in the air and shut her eyes as the light poured in. She heard shouts, though she was unsure whether they came from the guards or the bandits, and she heard gun shots fire; chaotic, scattered. The kunoichi suppressed a satisfied smile to herself, formed a hand seal and struck. 

And then the light was gone. As was the shouting, for all the bandits?and the security guards?stood in simultaneous shock. The man with the gun from earlier was stood upright now, gun back in hand. Except now, the gun was raised directly to his temple, with the eyes of his own pain contorted face desperately staring sideways to look at the barrel.

The Nara girl gave a quiet breath of relief, her body locked in the same position as the bandit's. Her voice was still soft, but there was a cold firmness to it. "Although you're undeserving of such benevolence, I am willing to extend an offer. You will leave the area and allow me and my partner to carry on with our mission, or I will pull the trigger and kill your leader."  

She allowed that statement to sink in for a moment. _Maybe the training with the Houki clan will pay dividends after all. _"And then, my team mate and I will kill you. Two trained kunoichi and a group of guards against a small patrol of bandits?the odds are not in your favour." There was no way to communicate it to her without ruining the plan, but she hoped that Yuuko understood that this was a bluff. Despite her words, Yukino didn't particularly want to kill them, and she was sure Yuuko wanted to even less.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2015)

*Ogre Blood Arc - Part I: Annoying Bastard*

*[Capital of the Land of Lightning]*

_"Hey, are you okay?!"_

"How weird, he doesn?t react at all."

"Shouldn?t someone call an ambulance?"

Lightning Gear Line, the best transportation company when it comes to land travel at continental level. An institution with thousands of employees and  dozens of trains capable of transporting hundreds of people. The intervals between travels are relatively short considering the distances the vehicles have to go along. A solid economic position that makes this company definitely the best. But whatever details more that could be said about this prestigious name can be set aside to focus on the current problem. 

"Is he even alive to begin with?"

Entering the station an angry boy walks towards the crowd gathered. His sky blue eyes are glittering with rage as he advances, many people would turn to look in a different direction or simply walk faster just to avoid his gaze. One would swear that a direct glimpse would kill you. Of course the object surrounding his right eye and the sword hanging from his back didn?t help at all, although the goggles on his head were kinda stylish combining with his blonde hair. Of course, as mentioned before, he wasn?t happy at all. 

​
The person he was waiting for was half an hour late! Obviously he would be mad.

The commotion is right in the middle of the station, various people are surrounding what seems to be the body of a youngman. By his looks this one shouldn?t even be eighteen, his hair is blue and on his head he wears a headphone-looking diadem preventing most of his hair to fall infront of his eyes. 

"Sorry, could you let me through?"

His petition immediately carried out, and who wouldn?t? The guy was about to kill someone and nobody would like to be that _someone_. As soon as he reached the body of the blue-haired guy, his feet crashes against the ribs of the offender -yes, offender- and is sent flying about twenty meters before crashing and rolling on the floor for another three meters until it stopped."You fucking lazy-ass, what the hell are you doing sleeping in the middle of the station...AGAIN!?" well, the mystery was solved, it seemed like it was not the first time such a ridiculous event happened. 

"Wake up already, Aosuki!!!"

The angry shouting, aside from scaring the multitude of individuals watching the show, also managed to reach the ears of the victim of such a savage action. Sluggishly, Arashi began to open his eyes allowing his amber colored orbs to see the light once again."Ugh...so noisy." were his first words as he stretches his body and realizes his current situation"Oh, good morning."

"Good morning my ass!! We had to meet about half an hour ago! Why are you still here?! Freaking shithead, if you don?t have a good excuse I?ll split your empty skull in two."

"Eh~ I?m sure we agreed to meet here."

"Yeah, and then I sent you like five messages changing the location, and four reminding you to read."

"Oh...I didn?t check the damn thing."

"Why?"

"Dude, why the heck would I check the messages from another man?"

The blond pressed his septum with his fingers as he was trying to calm down. That guy was a lost cause. Class-A or whatever, it was more than obvious that he was nothing but a lazy irresponsible bum."C?mmon  dude, take out the stick from your ass. By the way, your sisters didn?t come?" after standing up and dusting off his clothes, he asked fo them. Of course he would, that was the only thing he was interested in after all."Like I would let a trash such as you get close to my sisters again."

"Why not?"

"Shut it already, we still have to walk to the place"

"Walk? sounds like a pain."

"You, you really are an annoying bastard did you know?"

"I?m sure your sisters wouldn?t say the same."

Easily dodging the punch aiming at his face, Arashi begins to walk away and of course, his "friend"? followed stilll being watched by an amused crowd. The Aosuki didn?t want to do anything but now that he was forced to, better do it quickly and go back to sleep after it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE KNIFE THAT CUTS*​
Loathe as he was to admit something so embarrassing, Ren couldn't deny that he had missed Konoha. The lush forests, the warm sun, the stability of walking on flat land again?things he had once taken for granted, but found himself quickly missing when he first moved to the chilly mountaintops of Kumo. He'd gotten acclimated to it now, sure, but the vertigo-inducing village in the clouds still wasn't home to him. "You know, Fujio," the Houki said with a smile, "it really is the small things that you miss."

"Is that so, Master Ren?" the steward asked in his voice smooth. He spoke softly, but his voice carried over well through the wind and the sound of swaying leaves. "I must confess that I cannot relate, having never had a home of my own." There was no particular longing in his voice, just a statement of facts. After all, how could someone miss something they never had? Something they never knew?

"Ah, stewardship from birth and all. My bad," Ren said, an apologetic smile peeking out underneath the hood of his . He doubted what he said had actually offended the steward, but the man's immaculate manners and temperament had a way of making even the self-important chūnin feel guilty. 

"There is nothing to apologise for, Master Ren. It simply is," Fujio stated, smiling. "Incidentally, I do believe that we are near the meeting spot with young Master Haku. Consider our tardiness, it may be prudent to apologise. After all, you _did_ insist on stopping by at that dumpling shop."

Ren could see the small figure now, watching the two of them from the branches of a nearby tree. He was dressed in a large dark blue cloak?one that did him no favours in concealing his short stature of 5'4?and his cobalt blue eyes were now staring directly at him. "You're late," he said impatiently, as the two of them approached. 


"Nonsense, I'm the soul of punctuality. You're just early," Ren smiled, looking up.

"I apologise on behalf of Master Ren. Prudence, as it seems, is not among his list of talents," Fujio said with a bow. As he lowered himself, however, Ren could make out a twinkle of amusement in his eyes. No doubt, he enjoyed ruining his facetious nonchalance with his fastidious professionalism.

Haku scoffed, dropping down from the tree with a soft thud. At full height, he barely reached the top of Ren's ribcage and even lower on the steward's who stood a good head taller than his master.  "I'm used to it. He was never on time for our meetings back when he lived here, either. Shouldn't have expected it to get any better, now that he lives a country away."

"Ah, that's enough of the pleasantries. Let's get onto business, before the Clan finds out I'm here." He doubted that his family would be particularly pleased if they found out about his unannounced visit and his unannounced meeting with one of their most promising members. 

"I thought you chose to meet in one of the Nara Clan's forests specifically so that they wouldn't," Haku commented, an eyebrow arched warily. 

"Of course. The Nara Clan owes me a favour since I saved their heiress on that one mission, but you never know with our family, you know?" Ren shrugged, then looked at Fujio. "Don't forget to record this meeting, just in case."

The steward simply gave a nod, then tapped at his temple. "You may start now, Master Ren."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2015)

_Storms of the Heart_



Touka​
With a force that had propelled them towards the distance, soon their eyes awoken to the moment, the force of a fall began to fulled their senses onto and endless abyss. The sight of a faceless creature with pits circling the sockets of her eyes, a bleeding reminder of the dead had faced them and brought them upon to ruin. The innocent laughter which laced itself upon a darker tie had wrought them upon the path of despair. Touka, eyes widen, had now been met with an emotion of disbelief, fear and more so interest. Holding her screams, she met to her pockets and pulled a series of Kunai's all of which where held upon a line, throwing such upon the wall of the chasm, a sturdy latch had been improvised upon a slight seconds, propelling her weight on her core, she twisted her feet to turn the inertia of her body onto a turn, with such force aiding her, she maneuvered across the space and manipulated a shuriken to twist and turn around the Kumo girl's hips. Upon meeting such, Yuuko twisted her self, reading her body for an impact upon the wall, grasping tightly the the line their body flung towards the side of the cliff. 

What to do now? As the two braced, for impact the vision of a cavern ahead overtook the previous and foolish idea of simply crashing into the wall of hardened old stone. Her feet met upon wall, the chakra placed upon one sole as it was the only one that was needed. Her strength rose upon a single instance, standing still upon a surface she executed her technique. _The Standing Press_. Propelling herself towards the distance, extending her arms, she had caught Yuuko among her arms. The weight shifted, as their bodies have been met with a conundrum. Meeting with the caverns entrance, Touka had twisted so that she had taken a majority of the fall. A scrape of pain grew on her, as she released Yuuko.

"A-are you alright?" 

There was certain paleness to natural flush color of her flesh. Had the incident took more of her than she'd like to admit, but suddenly upon the darkness of the cavern there seemed to have heard the howling swirls of a hollowed hall creep upon the emptiness of their space. The tune of a eerie gust which crept onto their back as if a hand toyed with the frailty of their spine in a frozen chill. A gulp was all she could muster, the presence of phantoms were on of legend. There was no possible out come which--










​
A malevolent lullaby began to play, the tingling chime of chains and an innocent giggle which churned with the smell of roses. The slush of a empty room began to echo on the steps of a dripping liquid. There was sounds which roamed as close as her side, as other as far as the emptiness. The thickness of the mist had engrossed, fulled the atmosphere. The chill began to rose and their breath began to scatter a visible fume. A tension began to pulse on her chest, her words began to trap itself on her throat, what has happened? Was this the trail on itself. Her eyes could not find the source of her target. Turning to Yuuko, worried she hasn't wondered anywhere further.

"Stay close to me! Don't leave my side, okay?" 

How could she fight something like, that... no form, the silhouette began to pace from the distance. Her should felt the touch of a wet hand... the chill began to cross and she turned. Was she going insane, the giggles began to grow, it began to scratch the back of her, head. She needed to move! She needed to something right now!

Grabbing Yuuko's hand, she ran deeper into the cavern, trying to escape the sound trying to escape! They needed to find something that could hide their presence, they needed to get out of this island!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2015)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
Accidents were a matter of perspective. I did not view the world through the same prism as anyone else; my noble status precluded me from partaking in the trivialities of life. The ground I walked on was elevated and thus I was unapproachable. No one would ever truly comprehend the burden I carried as King of The Earth. 

The girl, Naomi Minami, she seemed to understand how truly insignificant she was. That was her valuable commodity, the ability to understand the inner workings of what made things tick. It?s why she was able to help me progress and why I wished for her services. Yet she almost seemed to reject the great I that is me?

Did she think that I would have to truly wait months? Did she not understand that I was an important man and that the governing body here would certainly kowtow to my demands. As I opened my mouth to admonish her ignorance something very strange occurred as this meek little mouse showed a different side.

Her eyes changed, there was the scent of come hither pheromone that escaped her lips, and my view of her began to differ from what it initially was. This girl had the potential to be extremely dangerous in a non-traditional way. It is hard to describe but something in my mind told me that this was a person I had to absolutely control, this was a pawn that could become something more. It was why I wanted this person to stay with me and join my stable. With her and Gyoussei Nijima at my side I stood a greater chance of being the best King I could be.

?I would not hate for you to stay in my presence for a bit longer, however do not call me Mr.Kazama.? My tone was firm but not overly aggressive as I could see that she was trying to be respectful in addressing me.

?You may call me King Kazama and only King Kazama. If we?re to continue our relationship calling me anything else is unacceptable.? I felt a slight twinge in my gut as if I had possibly erred but being King meant that any mistake I may have made was in actuality a course correction of fate. So as quickly as that feeling came it had gone. It was a process I had grown accustom to since I came to reside with the Jashin Order.

"King, I never called anyone King before, well then good sir, if you are willing to continue this relationship with this humble servant I would be....Glad?"

An hour ago I almost put my sword through this girl?s heart and now she was on the cusp of being in my court. It would have been a shame to lose someone with her analytical ability, good help was just oh so hard to find. I had accidentally found a valuable tool for my future reign.

We started toward the train station, truth be told I had an appointment I had been putting off so it was imperative that I was not stuck here without anything to do. I would not be able to control my rage if that were the case. However there was just one last thing I needed to know about this girl.

?Your surname, it is Minami. Is there any relation between you and the Kage of the Hidden Leaf? ?


----------



## Cjones (Jan 1, 2016)

*Sight Beyond Sight*


In an occupied space of transportable curtains acting as dividers in several sections. Beds of basic design sat behind each one while cabinets lined the walls from top to bottom. Towards the back, situated closer to the middle of the room was a desk Immaculate in appearance with a lone phone that sat atop it. A few simple minutes passed before it began to ring and a man appearing from a back room, Hisaichi, reached out to receive the call. Greeting the caller on the end with enthusiastic pleasantries as he took a seat at the desk. 

_“I’m a caged animal depraved of basic utility, so tell me is the dope good?”_ The caller yelled dramatically into the phone, earning a simper from the doctor. 

“You are extravagant as ever, considering the circumstances. How do you manage to be so carefree?” He sighed into the receiver. 

_“Carefree isn’t the word I’d use Ichi, but let us go with that. But buck up. I can’t have you being a complete sadden sage.” _

“I am sorry, just sometimes I find myself being somewhat jealous of the fact I didn’t inherit that facet of your persona but I digress.” Breathing in heavily he settled in his chair into before continuing to speak. 

“You are inquiring about the current goings on, correct?” 

_“You know it handsome.”_ 

“The tension between the clans, while stable, is a festering pot of political turmoil waiting to eject even if they are working together temporarily for he moment.  Everyone wishes for a new general, yet no one is willing to yield; in addition, the populace itself is of unsure who to completely throw themselves behind, leaving each with their own batch of supporters.” 

_“That sounds like sleeping with your best friends’ ex-lover, trifling.“_ 

“’_Friends_?’ Is this coming from experience?” 

“Plenty of it, but now is not the time to brag. I was under the impression that the Akechi family head was going to become the new Supreme General?” He responded surprised.

“Originally yes, but it was contested by them all, in particular the Yagyu.”

_“How’s that?”_ 

“Ah, yes, we weren’t _connected_ during that time. Allow me to explain.” Sliding the top drawer to his left open, Hisaichi pulled out a grey notebook and opened it to recite its contents to his companion on the phone. 

“As I mentioned earlier, the noble houses of Date, Yagyu, Akechi and Muramasa, have a section of the populace behind it and each holds the rationale that they have a claim to the title, more some than others.” Hisaichi commenced while turning the page. 

“In the grand scheme of it all the house of Akechi hold the greatest claim. With the original Mitsuhide and later the eldest child, Kiku, serving directly at the side of their previous leader, Miho, I’ve heard they were built to succeed her, as she herself had no family to take her place. Notwithstanding that connection, they quickly fell from grace. Mitsuhide mysteriously died not to long after Miho, and Kiku is said to have abandoned the family to live among the shinobi. This leaves only the third youngest child, the father’s namesake, as the head. Barely clinging to their noble status as such and with an inexperienced young head, they’ve lost much of their footing.” 

Absorbing all this on the other end, the caller encouraged the doctor to continue 

“Next is the Date. The current head, Terumune, is a man popular among the populace, even in the other factions. Meticulous, articulate and affable, many see him as the only rightful choice who can mend the broken relationship between the land of shinobi and samurai, because of his personable personality which his son, Masamune, seems to have inherited in spades. Additionally, their family were the ones who thought the late general the Kendo for which she was famous for. However, many see it as a weak claim for the spot of Supreme General, and there are just as many who can’t bring themselves to trust such a benevolent man.” 

“The Yagyu, the most famous of the families, are the ones who contest many of the others rights to the position, specifically Jubei Yagyu. He to, like Mitsuhide, served under Miho as both a soldier and her advisor. A respected veteran throughout the country, they say he was the one that Miho turned to when she was unsure of what to do or how to lead and a key factor in the Year of Revolution. He was also the most vocal and upfront against the presence of the growing sect that settled into the land. He holds a passion that allows him to completely shutdown most proceedings even if his power is no greater than that of the others.”

“Finally there’s – “The caller interrupted Hisaichi before could even begin. _“Muramasa right? I saw everything that day when they joined the group with the other three.”_ The man explained. 

_“The pink haired bunch who are cousins to the Date, originally a branch family of swordsmiths that supplies army, who gained the support of the church and was elevated right? Who has the kid we're using?”_ 

“You are correct; although, there is more than that. That child you mentioned is named Senji, the eldest son to Sengo Muramasa, the current head, a master swordsman and smith, is the most  They help strengthened the relationship of the church of a lot of the people and were endorsed by the church as a rising family that could lead the Land of Iron to even greater heights than Miho; however, it wasn’t just their backing that allowed them to become one of the noble houses.” Hisaichi began to explain. 

“The house of Kazama, one of great influence and wealth perhaps on par or greater than each of the for houses, too embraced the church and subsequently helped the Muramasa gain their own footing financially to compete.” He finished. 

A long drawn out whistle echoed into the line followed by a jovial and increasingly manic laugh, causing Hisaichi some concern. 

“A-are you alright?” He asked. 

_“Kinda, sorta, fine. Not to fine, well physically I’m so hot I’d bend myself over, but I just recalled a piece of news and received a troubling piece of news.”_ 

“I am not sure I understand? What is troubling?” 

_“That filthy, disgusting, brutal, bottom feeding, massive tool has a kid name Kazama floating around here somewhere, so I need to look into that *AND* to make matters worse it seems two of my ladies have decided to blow out my sphincter like two big meaty – “_ 

“Father, please, I understand. You are upset, there is no need to paint me a picture.” He quickly interjected. 

_“Well, I got to jet. Keep up the good work, I appreciate it, oh, and Ichi.”_ The jovial tone caller changed at the snap of a finger, becoming low and serious. 

“Y-yes?” He asked a bit nervous. 

_“Get yourself laid. I can hear the lack of bed rocking all in your throat. Later. ZHAHAHAHAHAHA.”_

*CLICK* 

“………..What a rude man.” 

​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2016)

_Beckoned Howls of The Weary Traveler: Phantom Heart _



Rosuto










​
There were in his sight, that of the hue of a night's full moon. The clearance of life flowed through the senses he had once lost before. Finally, the visage of reality flowed through the eyes which had once lost their sight, the flesh had lost it's feel and now, he could actually feel he lost right arm. An arm that had been lost at the catastrophe of his childhood. It felt familiar, it felt nostalgic yet horrid melancholic. His hands rose to over his head, extending it towards the sky where there he attempted to hold what seemed to be an invisible force and pulled, the flames which constricted him within the room flared with a line upon the sky. His powers has not yet left him, and more there was an extra edge to their allure. A mystic presence which enveloped his hold, Ace's mastery of his own technique amplified the once powerful force which is the _Shisha tsuitō._ Cleaving through the very perception that he was using his worst enemy's power. The trace of a flurried white flame soon faded. His eyes followed the path which his feet paced towards, here in the space of Yuki, where he had finally met freedom. But yet, after the moment faded where he had lead a broken child on the surface of a hospital bed, notifying a certain bus driver on the child's phone. He parted, not a single word ever ushered again. 

Through the drift of the white snow, he rode the trail which lead to a graveyard. A shrine of which he knew very fondly on his world. On his lifetime. Time had no longer been an issue, Ace replaced him on the seal, willingly allowing Rosuto a second chance of life, allowing Rosuto to continue breathing at the stake of his own freedom. This was truly the penance he decided to undertake, this was truly the desired outcome he had burdened himself with. The trail was dark, dimly illuminated by the faint shine of the bulbs paving the road. 

Hand cradled with his pockets, breath of his released in a spur of realization ever so calmly. Posing himself in front of a shrine it read the name of which he would dread to visit ever day of his life. Solemnly, his eyes were stuck upon the vision which had seemed to have replayed upon this world once more. Truly envisioning such brought a sentiment of drought, one of anguish... Seems that while others where handed to them the peace of a second life, he was always destined to walk the terrible path of disaster. He would, no matter the outcome, see his mother die unfairly. 

_This was indeed his mother's grave..._​
Memories clouded in a hue of poisonous gray began to swallow the shroud of his thoughts, soon after her was faced once more with the inevitable. With the reality, that no matter what he did, he was destined to walk the same path, the gust of the night soothed, the chill of the night delivered a tranquil ease, however, he couldn't deny that this was irrefutably awful. 

_"Are you here to see mom?" _ 

A voice crawled from the side of his view, turning, a far too familiar face came to his vision. Familiarity had not been a word he'd like to describe either, this young child was no other than himself, the image, the look on his eyes. Those which protruded a remembrance of a distant past. How long has it been? How long has it been since he had witnessed such innocence on _his_ eyes.

"Who are you?" 

_"I'm Rosuto Tamashi. I'm here to see mom off."_
​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2016)

<<Those That Prefer The Boring & Peaceful - SAVE JINTAKU>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou w/ Yuuko Shinohara & Mariella Hisako Concordia
_"Times Up,"_


_"Wait,....that's...it?"_

Kentarou comment, honestly a bit shocked over Jintaku's sudden surrender. Lowering his pistol, the young teacher stared in a daze before coming back to his senses.

With all intents and purposes, when that monster placed a hand on Yuuko, he was ready to blow a hole through Jintaku's knee. Thankfully he had decided to be a bit patient before doing so.

_ "With all that fire I had, it's a bit of a let down for it to just come down to this. Well I shouldn't complain," _the boy gave a bitter smile as he heaved a sigh of relief and allowed his muscles to relax. 

It wasn't until he over heard Kirei(?)'s phone conversation that he started to feel even more sure of himself. Apparently even he was going to back down from this conflict. _"What's there to say besides, all's well that ends well, right?"_ he scratched his cheek as he looked back at his comrades. ........_"Right?"_

Would the world really be that reasonable for this young man? Kentarou should know the answer to that. _"Tch, as if my life would go that smoothly!"_ he immediatly took action, and just as expected, that religiously-clothed assassin made an attempt on Jintaku's life. The boy didn't know the capabilities of Jintaku so he was unsure if he could defend himself, however there was no time to ask why.

Dashing directly in front of Kirei's path, Kentarou had no choice but to used his own gun as a tool for defense. It was unsteadly, but the point of the sword pressed against the side of his firearm. Using all the strength he had to make sure the blade would not side off and stab him, the boy was pushed backwards by the others force, brushing past Jintaku.

In his current position, there was no way to point and fire at young man before him. So Kentarou did what he knew best, he regulated his aim, pulled the trigger and fired. Since the muzzle was facing to his side while holding off the blade, the bullet struck a pipe attached to a nearby wall, ricocheted, and fired back at Kirei's head.

Of course his aim wasn't perfect, so the bullet only flew a few inches away from the perpetrator's face, however that was enough to get Kirei to back away.

Taking a few steps back of his own, Kentarou spoke. _"So you're still after Jintaku's life huh!? I should have expected as much. I don't know anything about Kirei Kazama, besides you being some religious nutcase. But if you're going to keep trying to get in our way, then I'll first make sure you bite the bull-" _

Kentarou's words came to a screeching as he held his sides and fell to one knee. His fire once again came to a dwindle. The reason was not because of a surprise attack. No, it had been because of a series of previous attacks some time ago in his battle with Shou. _'Dammit, that potion is wearing off at a time like this!'._

While sweating and biting his lips to fend against the burning sensations emanating from his rips, Kentarou moved his gaze back up at Kirei with a contorted and pained expression,_ "Gh,...Just give up already! .....You're out-numbered and your friend Shou is busy taking a nap. There's no way you can beat all of us!"_ ​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2016)

_Beckoned Howls of The Weary Traveler: Phantom Heart _



Rosuto










​
Impossible. It was him... those eyes which represented the view of a crushed soul. He was younger... had the story played quicker on his version. Rosuto Tamashi. Those eyes were so lonely, even now there was something which lit up his hue, yet he could only see on a single direction. He couldn't see beyond what was in front of him. That boy, that young child was too strong... He held that pain within, he held the tears back. That child was trying so hard to believe otherwise. No, don't do that child, you don't even know what you're doing to yourself. 

_"Are you here to see her off too?" _

The boy spoke through the crack of his softened voice. Rosuto pondered if this was truly what he wanted, if meeting this was any healthier to his soul. Battered, it was as slowly he was decaying to his own emotions. He couldn't hold the memories, the fowl things he had to endure and in turn give out. All of this is what this child could become. His arms, his hands his eyes... all intact. You're far too strong child. Please... know when to give up.

"That's right. I'm here visit your mom. You don't mind if I do, right?" 

_"...No. I'm sure she'd like it. She doesn't get many visitors." _

Stop breaking my heart. Those words were the same he ushered to himself every time. He knew perfectly well what they hid, a father which he lost all knowledge of. Which disappeared and abandoned the two. A life of solidarity with him and his mother. After their move to Yuki, after he had left the only friend he had, after all the struggle of dealing with a broken home. His love had metastasized for only one person, and to be so wrongfully stripped from the only happiness he knew, such boiling hatred would consume him. Would release itself into an ocean 

"Where are you headed, Ros?" 

_"I'm going to move to Suna."_

"Are you afraid?"

The child remained silent, hands clapped together. Praying he nodded his head, while continuing in his silence. Hiding his face on his hands, turning his head back to the grave. A silence enveloped the two, on this secular night where both had admittedly bonded through a small conversation. Rosuto gripped his fist, proceeded to his younger-self, went to his knees and lowered his hands. Those tears which flowed through the child eyes... 

"Stop trying to do that, Ros... Please stop. You don't have to be strong anymore." 

The child hid himself within his scarf. What was it that he wanted to prove? He wanted to beat the evil which took her away. The gleam of unfairness, the realization that the world wasn't there for him. That all he cared for had been stripped from his fingers... The realization that this world is truly cruel. That no matter the outcome, he couldn't ever win. That smiling seemed to have cursed him. 

"You can cry. Please, just cry. Don't hold that anger in. Please, I beg of you Ros... Don't be angry anymore." 

_"But... But... But that man..."_ 

"I know! It's unfair... It's unfair that they take from us what we treasured most. I know that it's hard to let go, but please understand Ros. She will love you more if you let go."

_"It really is unfair... It really, really is unfair...!"_ 

The child closed the gap, his small arms curling around Rosuto. The tears flowed, his breath ruffled. Rosuto's eyes widen, this expression... It felt so foreign. So endearing. One of such he disposed of cause he thought there was truly no merit to it. To avoid becoming hurt, to avoid ever failing again. To avoid meaningless death upon meaningless death. Rosuto's arm crossed his younger self's, he held him in his arm. No child should ever come across such a tragedy... Is that what you saw, Ace? Is that what you wanted to show me? That someone like you, a puppet is never at par with someone like me? That the suffering your other half caused... This wasn't a temporary thing. You made this last forever, you would replace yourself as the seal to save the innocent bystanders... To save people like Kentarou, like Hotaru, like Shinobu... You irritating fool. Couldn't you also see that this path was what lead him to where he is.

"Don't you ever stop seeing the light, Ros. Stay true to yourself... You don't have to be strong, you don't have to be brave..."

"All you need to do..."



"Is never forget who you were."​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 1, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service V*

Yuuko threw Yukino an uneasy look as heavy silence settled between he group. Both girls were back to their original shapes now and the security team that had previously ran after them now stood back, aware there wasn?t anything they could do that the girls couldn't do themselves. In fact, even if them being clearly kunoichi hadn't been enough, Yukino's efficiency in dealing with their problem would have.

At the same time the terrorists themselves seemed taken aback. Like her team mate had previously said, they hadn't expected them to be kunoichi and were clearly in the middle of heavy consideration. The enemy under the Nara's shadow influence had a little drop of sweat rolling down his neck, the other one was standing a little to the back, gun pointing at the ground. The leader, who had a gun pointed at his head, seemed unnaturally calm but the mask was in the way so Yuuko couldn't tell for sure.

Would her team mate actually force the man to shoot his own leader? No, she might not know Yukino that well yet but she refused to believe the girl capable of something so cruel. She'd have faith in her. Pulling out a kunai, the kunoichi for into position to fight, playing into the bluff. It was necessary or else things would only be getting messier. Apologizing to the guys in her head, Yuuko gave them all a fierce glare. ?You e-even blew up the bridge, if you think we?re going to be merciful while dealing with you then you?re wrong.?

It didn?t exactly come out as strongly as she?d like to but it was a good try anyway.

A while passed but finally the leader rose his hands and spoke out. ?Fine, we surrender.?

It was rather suspicious that they?d give up so quickly but Yuuko gladly took the idea with a small smile as both the leader and the third terrorist threw their guns to the floor. To make sure nothing happened, Yukino kept her control over the remaining enemy until the guards fully caught up and hand-cuffed the other two. As the guards moved to the third one, Yukino freed him from her control so he could be taken care of as well.

However, as soon as she did, the guy pointed his gun at nearest guard and shot him clean through his thigh. Just like that, both of the other enemies launched themselves at the guards around them, kicking with everything they had so as to distract them. The free one unleashed a wave of bullets on the girls and they couldn?t help but move away if they didn?t want to get hit as well, as they split ways the guard went right at Yukino, who was carrying the bag with their charge and hit her with the back of his gun before she had the chance to attack. Yuuko ran towards her to give her a hand but the enemy just elbowed her right in the face before forcefully taking the bag and running away.

Yuuko was still feeling light headed but Yukino set to action, immediately moving to follow him if the other two didn?t throw themselves at her. They were still bound by the hand cuffs though and, without their guns, there was no way they could actually face a trained kunoichi. But by the time they were on the ground, the girls heard the sound of a motor running and the enemy that had ran away sped right past them on a bike, shooting loosely at them as he passed through.

?Really?? Yuuko asked, baffled at the sight.

Not losing a single second, Yukino set after him as fast as she could. There was no way they would ever get that box back if they allowed the terrorist to get away. However, instead of running after the man as well, Yuuko picked up one of the guns the others had discarded earlier and targeted the vehicle. She wasn?t familiar with guns but as long as she pointed and pressed the trigger it would be fine, right?

Taking careful aim, Yuuko took a deep breath before she shot and immediately lost control of the weapon as she hadn?t expected the push she?d receive back. However, the bike came to a crash and Yukino didn?t look like she had fallen victim to a stray bullet. In fact, her team mate was onto the fugitive almost the same second he tasted dirt. With a small sigh of relief, Yuuko dropped the gun and assessed the mess around her.

Some of the guards were shot and those who weren?t had been beaten. Taking out her phone, Yuuko quickly dialed the emergency number and requested medical assistance while keeping an eye on the two terrorists left behind.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2016)

_
Coffee for Elephants
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​

Hotaru dug feet deep into the sand as she focused her chakra. She manipulated the weight in her feet like an anchor.  Even as she adjusted her position, she could feel the resistance that she was built up in her feet. Hotaru wasn?t fast as the rest as Class A, she didn?t care about speed because Kyo didn?t care about speed, but she wasn?t Kyo.  She wasn?t the man she admired and that reflected in her filed reports, Hotaru against speed based enemy was like a sitting duck ready to be taken out. She couldn?t catch them so it was just waiting for it to end. 

However, Hotaru took a deep breath as the girl rocked at her. Her fist clouded with her chin, but Hotaru didn?t slid back. Her feet slid back. The pile of sand began to push up with the force of the punch. The crack of her jaw breaking against the girl?s fist. However, the punch didn?t send her flying backwards like many did before. Hotaru wasn?t fast nor did she have a real counterattack to those who were better than her in certain areas.  The only thing she could even think about as a counterattack was just to take the damn thing, and then hope for the best. 

Hotaru eyes flashed to the girl as she grabbed her arm. She wasn?t going to make the mistake again. The girl swung with her other hand, but just like the other punch. Hotaru just took it before grabbing the other arm. Blood filled her mouth to the point it came pouring out, but Hotaru just smiled. A big grin, showing her bloody mouth and her teeth stained in red, before cocking her head back as far as she could go and then slamming it in the other girl?s forehead. 

For a minute the force of impact caused her eye sight to go blurry, but Hotaru held on tight to the girl?s arm, before doing it again. She cocked her head back again and again, only to slam her head into the girls over and over again. Each time, the world around her got dizzy. She couldn?t see as she cocked her head back and slammed it into the girls once more. 

Hotaru took the term use your head, a bit too literally. 

One more final time, Hotaru leaned back and slammed her head against the girls until she heard a crack. She didn?t know if it was hers or the girls, but the force of it caused her brain to rattle in her skull. Her sight began to blur as everything began to spin. Hotaru tried to focus on something, but the world was spinning too much and Hotaru ended up falling backwards letting the girl go in the process.

?Whoa?.Shit?? Hotaru cursed as blood poured from her head, the cracking sound was from her own. Hotaru couldn?t help but laugh. The guys did say she had a head as hard as a rock, she could finally prove them wrong with this. Though she would have to wait until the world would have to stop spinning first.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2016)

_Beckoned Howls of The Weary Traveler: Phantom Heart & Lost Souls _



Rosuto​
Accompanying the child, the two paced towards the train station. Their eyes met for one last interval, Rosuto Ivery and Rosuto Tamashi exchanged their final stare. The younger self looked at the earth momentarily, before turning while adults escorted him towards the train. Much like in his memories, that child could become another victim. Rosuto mind warded the thought, turning, he concluded what he was a long time ago. Just another lost soul, his feet had now picked up the pace. He was never a fan of methods such as those, in this new world, a world of changes, a world meeker than the one he knew, it was time to indulge them in the terrors that it was to obtain real strength. In a matter of seconds, his speed reaching it's apex. 

He will see it through that in this world, no in any world. He would uphold the truth the knew would save it. And much like when he breath the air of his past life, he would destroy anyone who would do so. It was time to finish what he originally started. It was time to take over the world. There was no banner he was true upon this world, there were no enemies who could stop him, there were truly no realization. There was only one Rosuto Tamashi which lived, he was a child. This was the perfect cover, too much so to deny. He would even use himself if need called for it. Truly, this was a great cover. 

First step. Retrieve that which he had long lost.

~*~​
Upon the lands of Iwa, there stood the child looking phantom. Standing on top the mountain path, he silently concentrated on dispersing his power through the flow of his chakra. Summoning the white flame which illuminated at the gleam of the moon's radiance. There a sensation blurred through the void of the earth began to flow through the area. A summon had taken not of such, her eyes widen, her body rose and her eyes searched for the source. 

"I-it can't be..." 

This sensation was far too familiar, a sensation that had been dead for far too long. Her eyes seemed hopeful, her feet seemed to have reacted on their own, her body immediately lead her to her target. Rosuto knew very well whom he was calling. The contingency plan he had developed in case he had ever fallen in battle. Kenta would take over of Eien Machi, and Hanekawa would search for the next prominent user of the White Room. Before the battle when she and him relinquished their bond of the soul. When she sensed his life creep away from his body, she was extremely reluctant on getting another master, but as Rosuto demanded prior, he wanted her to get another master. 

Her feet arrived at a clearing, her eyes widen at the sight, a young boy, eyes of heterochromial hues, jet black hair, no smile nor any sort of emotion crossed on his mien stood before her. Arms crossed, uncaring, that aura was far too familiar. After so many years, she laid eyes upon her previous master.

"Ro--"

"I don't have time for sentimentality, Henakawa. You know why I'm here." 

Her eyes lowered, he was still as uncaring as ever, still uncaring of her. She wondered for a second what had occurred to him. He was much more so than before, however. He was angry for some reason. She wished she could understand him like she did before. She wanted to form the pact again, it was evident that he could be said that wasn't interested in her indulging him in such. At that, Hisashi had an advantage. He was much less abrupt, much more caring. 

"You're actually making me consider turning back now, Ross. I didn't wait ten years for you to talk to me like garbage."

Rosuto locked eyes with him former summon. Her words were laced with a tinge of annoyance. Rosuto dismissed such as irrelevant, however, he had no interest.

"Fine. Then proceed. I'll do things on my own." 

"Wait." 

"Farewell."

"Is it so hard for you to show emotion?"

"I don't need this right now." 

"It's been years. Even I missed you. Why didn't you want me to help you on that fight? Why didn't you call for me? Why the hell are you so stubborn, Rosuto?" 

"Tsk." 

Hanekawa began to feel a tad angered at her former master. Of course this was expected. He threw everything away for mere revenge, that sort of mentality would hurt anyone. 

"I don't need any of this lip. Why are you so offended that I decided to met _my_ problems on _my_ own? You were just a spectator, I told you this a million times. I saved your life, true is that, but that never bounded us beyond anything you wanted me to be. In fact, wasn't it you who said that you wanted me to become more like I was?" 

"Cut the shit, Rosuto. I'm not gonna take it anymore." 

"Then leave."

"You know, I can have the world recognize your existence again if you're not careful with your words."

"And I'll embrace it like I've done everything in life. With or without you. What's your point, Hanekawa? I don't think you know who you're talking to anymore. Has Hisashi really brainwashed you to believe that I ever knew a fear to threats?" 

"Don't. Talk. About. Hisashi. Like that."

"Oh? So now you have a sentiment for the guy you helped me killed?"

Both of the two's fury began to resonate through their unyielding glares. A laughter rose from, Hanekawa's breath and she closed herself towards Rosuto, her arms curled across his neck, tenderly tightening her grip and pressing herself again him. This really was the boy she lost many years ago.

"You never flinched." 

"...It's good to see you too." 

"But it was kind of true what I said. It wouldn't killed you to show a bit of emotion back there."

"You wouldn't have believed me."

"How did you manage this?"

"You're a phantom. When we were together I sought through your mind and began to surface some of the techniques which allowed for possession. It took many years, and I haven't mastered it. But after taking over the body of a certain fool he willingly accepted me onto his soul. There was nothing else to do."

"You're crippled, however. You're not as strong as you once were with that body." 

"It's a burden I must undertake." 

"Not really."  

She finally pulled away from him, meeting with a sight of confusion. One so wonderfully painted across the features of the possessed child. Rosuto interest lit like a flame. Hanekawa would tease, but the night was short. 

"Hisashi took your skull. And there's a particular Jin with a weak seal on the village." 

"...You don't say?" 

"Yeah, I think you can do something with that if you think hard enough no?"

"You're right."

"I'll phone a friend then."

"Please, do. I'd appreciate it." 

"I'd knew you say that. But this time, I want something in return."

"...And which is that?"

"You."

"A pact?"

"Yup."

"...Fine. But we first have to revive my old body."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

*King Kazama*
is
*Saving All Kinds of Souls*​

?You may call me King Kazama and only King Kazama.?​
The Scion of the Jashin religion had a cold and biting tone as he looked down at Okami, his eyes were invasive as he scanned over the white locked wolf girl in front of him. Truth be told he had not seen anything like her before, her presence was quite perverse to him, however in spite of her inhumanity he found something slightly interesting about the macabre lupine condition she was afflicted with. It was this curiosity that caused a most uncharacteristic motion for King.

Kirei ?King? Kazama bestowed a blessing upon the wayward soul that was Okami Tamashi, he took her hand.

Why would someone with the air of divine superiority touch a creature such as Okami? It was simple as he tried to press the palm of his hand into her nails. He wanted to assess her purpose, to see if even in the blanket of innocuity if this girl could be a dealer of death. 

At the sight of the friendly display Nazo cocked an eyebrow before advancing the cause?

"So as to get past that boring stage where you two share your abilities I have given you partial access to data I have on both of you. All the pertinent details that apply to this mission."​
King and Okami broke their grasp of each other as they were greeted with images of themselves on the computer screen. Pertinent things like pie charts detailing their combat statistics, special traits, and specialties. 

"I've chosen you two for this mission for various reasons but chief amongst them is that I seek to help you two out in your respective causes. I am a scientist but I'm also a doctor and both vocations would endeavor to help their fellow man, or she-wolf as it were." Nazo adjusted his glasses with a wry smile that seemingly overloaded his mouth's width as you could see it even though he wasn't facing them.

"In one of the deeper regions of this land there is a village stuck in time. It?s the kind of place that most would not even spend their time venturing to. It is called Toyama Village.?​
?So why do you think I should go to a place like this?? There was extra emphasis on the word ?I? as King needed to stress how much more important his individual person was over Okami.

?Because in this place a prophet has emerged.?  The gravity of a statement like that may have been meaningless to Okami but for someone of King?s status there was deep ramifications. Nazo was a lot of things but he would not lie to King about something like this and thus with the press of a button on the biggest monitor a new person took focus.



?He claims that an entity known as Durga has blessed him with the ability to grant miracles.? 

?So he?s a con man? I don?t see why the both of us are necessary for this, from your book report on the both of us it?s clear that only one of us is necessary.? Okami?s reluctance to work with King was quite palpable but it also was the starting gun for the other shoe to drop.

?In a place that is virtually untouched by modernity this man was able to purge one youth of a terminal illness. The prophet was ?awakened? two weeks ago and in that time no one has died. None of the old, none of the sick, no one.? For a man of science this was a truly perturbing situation but it was what he would say next that would draw the ire of King. ?He is preparing to spread the word of Durga throughout the Land of Iron and has a great deal of supporters in this tiny region. They are preparing for a pilgrimage through the entire land.?

A cold dry rage began to seep into the air of the room as King?s palm began to bleed due to the firm grip he kept on his katana?s hilt. The rose haired scientist was aware of what kind of reaction his news would provoke and it was precisely what he expected.

?Okami if this person is not stopped then it will bring about an even worse conflict amongst warring factions in the Land of Iron. There is not apart of this country that will be untouched. You see how angry this particular Jashinist is? Imagine an entire army of people this irrationally upset by someone claiming to be a prophet of a different god.? The look on King?s face was a marriage of abject fury and perhaps constipation? The boy looked like he was in danger of absolutely blowing a blood vessel.

?The other issue here is that the Mizukage is sending an envoy to strike a preemptive alliance with this prophet. The shinobi have wanted a foothold in the Land of Iron for millennia now. This is perhaps their last best chance for that.

?I?ll cut this deluded human into so many pieces that not even Jashin could put him back together should he so desire.​
?You may do as you wish with him but I desire his?? Nazo stopped himself realizing just what he was about to say. He did not want to come off as a certain unscrupulous scientist from the past that had a fixation on teenage boys.

?The legitimacy of his status are not of interest to me, but his powers can be harnessed to do a lot of good for a lot of people. I need whatever material you can recover from him by any means necessary.?​
Any Means Necessary?​
Those words stuck out to the Silver Samurai just as much as the mission. It meant that he would use everything at his disposal. It was at this juncture that King pulled out his cellular device and went into his applications. A wry smile affixed itself to his countenance in a swing that would give most whiplash. He had not made this trip entirely by himself; he was going to employ what was perhaps his greatest weapon upon Masahiro Touma and Toyama Town.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 2, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku XIII*

She didn't even need to think about it. She just moved.

It's not that Yuuko was no longer upset over how Kentarou was so okay with fighting. She had assumed, when she had met him, that he was like her. When she had learned he would be in the same team for their current mission, the girl had even thought she'd have to look out for him since, as far as she knew, he hadn't even frequented the shinobi academy. So seeing him so...comfortable with hurting others, even if they're enemies, had been a bit of a shock to the young girl.

And she had felt so proud when Jintaku had accepted her request for peace. Her friends wouldn't have to fight anymore and they could all go home happily.

That is, until Kazama moved and, the world she had already been seeing in shades of pastel, turned dark. Suddenly she was aware that Hisako was probably at her limit, she had already been looking pale when the girl had given her first aid a minute or so ago. Jintaku had just taken what seemed to be a cell phone equivalent to a brick to his face. And her best friend was on his knees in pain.

At the corner of her eyes, she saw Hirako was going to make his move but it would be too late. Anyone and anything else would have been too late. This was a time where she had to move and, surprisingly, she did it easily enough. Yuuko's hands flowed in a series of seals and her feet carried her like a wave crashing at her enemy, her chakra turning into water that captured the white haired teen in an ever-spinning sphere of water. Just like that, he was imprisoned like a fish inside an aquarium.

Yuuko had promised she'd never use this skill as an attack. Her village and everyone in it was so much more important than silly promises in the name of peace though. Although she needed to keep direct contact with the sphere in order for it to remain intact, Yuuko considered releasing it as she assessed the condition her team mate seemed to be in. Had Kazama been the one at fault? But she had gotten there before the boy could counterattack, she had made sure of that. Then was it something carrying over from his fight with the Mashima? Why hadn't he told her? Why hadn't _she_ noticed it?

If she couldn't offer proper offense, she should at least provide decent support. That's what Tora had always told her. Had Yuuko failed to do even that? She took deep breaths as she felt the stress of the situation taking over her. "K-K-Ken-Kenta-rou?!"

Hisako came before she really could release and helped the boy back into his feet. Seeing them help each other allowed Yuuko to calm down a little as she looked at the mess around her. "Okay...okay...I can give you 2 minutes, that's probably how long he can hold without actually passing out. I-I don't want to kill him so please just go ahead. Hide your trail and be sure not to be seen from the sky...uhm..."

She looked at Hirako and Jintaku. "P-please help them out and...and, Kentarou...he needs...uhm..."

"We got it missy," Jintaku reassured her, wiping away the blood that had poured from a broken skull caused by that darned cell phone.

The kunoichi nodded nervously and looked at her team mates once more before turning her full attention to the sphere. "I'm sorry," she told Kazama honestly. "It's uncomfortable but my friends are hurt so I can't let you leave yet. Please put up with it a while longer."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 2, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE*​
Finding their mark, the shuriken shredded into the beast?s hide, drawing both blood and ire. It roared, body in a spasm from pain, then reared its attention to Ren. With a thunderous stomp of its feet, the chimera charged forward, relentless and determined in its new bloodlust. _Does it think that I threw them because they came from my direction?  Ah, I should probably get out of the way first. _

He swerved around the chimera?s body at the last second, gracefully spinning past it as it rushed past, then stopped mid-motion and swung his dagger into the back of its hind leg. The chimera screamed again and tripped over itself with a dumb thud, unbalanced and now with a cut tendon to add to its new collection of wounds. Ren stepped forward, chakra flowing into the edge of his weapon, and prepared to finish it off?

?Hyah!? Hiniku flew in, body like a dart, leg chambered back. The chimera looked up, desperately tried to force its body back up with its front legs with a push up-like movement, but the Akimichi was quicker. Like a whip, her leg snapped forward, and like paper machete, the beast?s skull cracked. With another thud, the chimera fell forward again, onto the cold floor. This time, however, there was no scream, no sound. 

_Not bad_, Ren thought to himself, nodding in approval at the swift takedown. It was by no means a particularly fearsome enemy that they fought, but his team proved themselves to be competent. Hakaizen seems a little careless, though, the Houki internally added, watching the shinobi get up from the ground. He?d need to be careful about that later on if things got dangerous. 

?Well, this seems as good a time as any to bring this up,? he finally said, heaving a sigh. 

?Bring what up, Houki-san?? Hakaizen asked curiously, an eyebrow arched. 

?To put it simply, I don?t trust our client. He?s either trying to rip us off or has an ulterior motive hidden somewhere,? Ren explained patiently, sheathing his dagger back into the scabbard on the side of his briefcase. 

?Why?? Hiniku piped up, walking over from the chimera?s corpse. Ren resisted the urge to frown at her ? the incongruousness between her face and build was hard to get over.

?Our mission is a C-rank,? he stated, snapping himself back into concentration, ?but that one chimera alone went beyond the parameters of a C-rank. Parameters demarcated by the Gokages themselves. The mission statement we were given also omits the reason why Ivankov refuses to hand over his ?antidote?. It?s odd.? 

He paused, considering something. _Ah, ask them for their thoughts. Can?t just expect everyone to agree with your ruminations and deductions, even if they are brilliant_. With another smile, he turned to the two and asked ?So, what do the two of you think??


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2016)

_
The King and the Flower
Naomi Minami
Liquid Time Event--Interaction---_


?Kyo Minami is my older brother.?​
Naomi didn?t look at the boy when she said it. The sun had turned in early. By time they had grabbed her stuff and left with the gates closing on the back of them, the sun was already saying goodbye. The stone paved streets of Kusa slowly turned into concrete ones, the signal that they were heading back to the city. Though the sound of the grasshoppers taking opportunity of this time to scream everything in their little lungs didn?t waste a single second. The cold air whisk through the air however, Naomi didn?t flinch, but to her it was still pretty warm. 

?What do we look alike?? Naomi smiled as she cocked her head into his view, they weren?t alike at all. Kyo was ambitious and never scared, even when he was in the council, where her memory was a bit fuzzy. Kyo always shined so brightly that it scared her. It always scared her, and maybe it was why they were never truthfully close. Kyo was so bright that it made her turn away. Even now, she had text messages from him that she had completely ignored. She felt bad, but when she compared herself to him, it was like comparing a candle flame to a sun. It was unfair.

Naomi took a deep breath and forced those thoughts deep inside, thinking about her older brother was the last thing she wanted to do. 

?So I was wondering, if you don?t mind asking.? Naomi turned back to the lights that lined the street, ?What a King would want in the world??

?Like what would a King desire most??​
That sparkled in her eye again. She was actually interested again in him. What moved him, what motivated him, and what pushed him to act the way he did. Though she knew just coming out with it would be a little weird. Even if she didn?t have many interactions with people, she could pretend that she had some decency.

?World Domination??
?Political Power??
 ?A long and bountiful rule??​
She giggled a bit at the thought, though she was really interested despite the out of character joke.

?What pushes you??​


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2016)

Gyousei Niijima
 Contact Zones
 Part 1












_____________________

Gyousei had begun to see a new map of the world, one that was frightening in  its simplicity, suffocating in its implications. He, along with everyone else in this world were always playing  on Kirei Kazama's court, by the "Master's" rules. If Kirei wanted to spit in  your face, he could, because he had power and you didn't. If he decided  not to, if he treated you like a man or came to your defense, it was  because he knew that the words you spoke, the clothes you wore, the  books you read, your ambitions and desires, were already his. Whatever  he decided to do, it was his decision to make, not yours, and because of  that fundamental power he held over you, it preceded and would  outlast his individual motives and inclinations. 

As King Kazama's servant, Gyousei's job was to exercise authority as his agent. He was strictly forbidden to direct subjects  for his own agenda or convenience. Under any and all circumstances, Gyousei must direct subjects on Kazama's behalf for their good. Whatever the boy wished, was to be Gyousei's command, Kazama's latest command was for Gyousei to white outside in subzero temperatures.

"Tch snow..." Gyousei snorted, "God's attempt to make this dirty world look clean. It will never be clean, as long as this _stain_ exists..."

The gigantic door that King has disappeared behind earlier opened, creating a magnificent vacuum, sucking in everything in the near vicinity. Gyousei dug his heels into the ground to prevent a loss of footing. Through the whipped up blankets of snow, Gyousei could see three figures emerging, one more body than he saw from when the door was first opened. When the snow finally settled, Gyousei was able to identify the new stock to their crew as a woman.

"Niijima Gyousei, glad-" the boy spoke gently, bowing his head and smiling and continuing to smile even after King cracked his katana over the nape of his neck.

"Trash! My permission has not been given."

The girl's eyes widened in shock to King's aggression, but she held her tongue. Nazo on the other hand characteristically spoke up,

"Shall I report you for animal abuse? Surely that isn't the way one should treat a pet, especially a high functioning one. Studies show they're known to hold grudges..."

King snorted and completely disregarded Nazo's statement as trash. Could trash spew anything else besides trash? The smile on Gyousei's face remained, but inside, his rage burned. For the weak, rage led to lack of control, but for Gyousei however, his rage was uniquely focused. He wanted to cut the boy’s throat. Never in his life had he been so  overpowered by such a desire to kill someone. It was a strange feeling,  sweet and driven. In one leap he could be on him. His legs wanted to do  it; they trembled with anticipation, but he didn't. Now wasn't the time and maybe tomorrow wouldn't be either, but it was ok because one day, it will happen. Nazo saw it, and he would be the one to tell King "I told you so". His status as a prophet blessed Kirei, but the same time, it will bless him yet again with his death.

Gyousei held the best type of grudge against Kirei, "Him", and Jashinists world wide. On the outside, he had convinced them all that he was one of them, yet in the deepest chambers of his heart, their sins were still glowing like a burning coal. 


​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 2, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Colors Of The Wind IV*

Yuuko understood, she truly did. She would've done the exact same thing. But, at the same time, she could help the feeling of dread that possessed her a little bit more the further inside the cave they advanced. The girls had slowed down after a good while of running, when they realized the thing that had kept them from going the safest way wasn't exactly following them, and the youngest teen had pulled out her flash light to try and shed some light on the ground they thread upon.

Not that it helped much. All it did was keep the pair from tripping on random rocks or fallind down dark pits they knew better than to curiously look down upon. 

Still, by now, they had already calmed down quite a bit even though they never really let go of each other in fear that something would happen again. Yuuko felt guilty, she should've told the girl about everything before they actually came here. She didn't know if it would make a difference or not but at least she would've had a choice. No use dwelling on the past now though, the only thing Yuuko could do now is make sure they both get home safely. Yet that's easier said than done when they need to be wary of spirits.

They would probably shoot the flares as soon as they reached open field but...was that really okay? Wasn't Genbu-sama also suffering with this whole ordeal? And he had to do it all alone. Normally, they should've come upon living animals by now but Yuuko imagined living under such circumstances was way too hard on the little fellows...

"Yuuko, can you hear that?" Touka suddenly stopped, snapping the girl out of her interior monologue in order to pay attention.

"Ah, that's a waterfall," she exclaimed with wide eyes. "I hadn't realized we were this close to it, exactly how long have we been walking?"

"It's difficult to keep track in the dark," Touka explained as they set forward once more.

"This means we're also close to the temple."

Both of them looked at each other at the same time before they set off in a run, eager to get out of the cave and breathe in some fresh air. As they came closer, they leaped through the curtain of water falling onto  a lake and quickly swam to land. "I had forgotten it's still morning," Yuuko took deep breaths, shading her eyes from the light her eyes had gotten unaccustomed to. "It's like everything that happened was a bad dream."

"It feels good to be out in the sun," Touka sighed happily. 

"Touka-chan, now would be a good time to shoot a flare," the black haired kunoichi reminded her partner after a while of just basking in the safety of daylight.

"I still want to go see the temple though, you said it was close right?"

"Yeah, only ten minutes or so away....are you sure you want to go?" She added nervously, trying to make sure Touka really didn't want to leave.

"Come on," the teen with the green locks swiftly got up and pulled a very reluctant Yuuko along after being pointed in the right direction.

The temple wasn't so far inside the forest that they lost sight of sky again on their way there and the walk really was as short as Yuuko had predicted, but she still couldn't help but feel unease. Weren't temples sacred places? What happens to those when the place they were built in becomes evil? She didn't have much time to consider it as the duo aproached the entrance, a huge arc made of stone with two great doors built in metal. They had to work together in order to push one of them alone and Yuuko still had the feeling her friend was the one doing most of the pushing.

Waves of white leaked through the small entrance the opened. It wasn't dust but rather chakra that brushed past them, touching both girls. Startled, Yuuko jumped back as if she had just been stung. "Ouch!"

"Are you okay?" Touka looked at her oddly as Yuuko rubbed the skin that had come in contact with the stuff.

"Yeah, it was just weird..." 

Somehow the feeling gave her an odd sense of d?j? vu but the girl put it aside for later consideration and took a peek inside the room. More of the white chakra ran inside, almost like a river that flowed to the center of the room, creating a whirlwind. It wasn't clear whether the chakra was flowing from or into it. "Is that part of the temple?"

"I...don't think so? I never heard of it," Yuuko answered honestly.

The rest of the room was just like what she had seen in pictures, with statues of each of the nine tailed beasts forming a wide circle. The Godaime Raikage had them built after the 4th World Shinobi War in honor of the role the beasts had in it. Exchanging nods, the girls stepped inside.

Only to feel the sensation of falling, instead of their feet meeting solid ground. Shocked, they felt themselves dive back into the lake they had previously just left and quickly swam back to land before they stared at each other for a long time. "Was that all just inside my head?"

"No, I saw it too but then...a portal maybe?"

"Is that possible? Maybe we're under a genjutsu instead."

"I would know if we were."

Yuuko frowned and saw her expression mirrored in Touka's face. "First those weird spirits we saw and now this...exactly what is going on with this island? Let's go," her friend said determinedly and Yuuko nodded, squeezing water out of her hair for the second time that day. She had a feeling it wouldn't be the last.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2016)

Hirako Mashima- Saving Jintaku​
"Let's get you all out of here." Hirako quickly grabbed Ken and put him under his arm, "I'll take Miss. Concordia." Though Jintaku could see the obvious looks of distrust, he didn't bother with them. "There is an exit beneath the throne Hirako, merely press under the left armrest and it shall open." "Alright, I'm trusting you on this." Hirako pressed the button and sure enough, the Throne began to pull back, revealing another tunnel. "You always were obsessed with these tunnels." 

The missing-nin and Chuunin of the mist headed down towards the tunnel. There was no time to give a final goodbye to Yuuko, but Jintaku turned to look at her. "I told you, you had great potential." As they traversed the new tunnel Hirako turned to the missing-nin. "Don't get too happy here Jintaku. Once we get to the village you'll be judged by council." "Oh I understand. I'll see my daughter once more though. That will be nice, its been over a year since i've seen her." 

"What are you playing at Jintaku?" Hirako questioned the man. "I'm not making a play at all my dear cousin. I find that death doesn't suit me is all. I would rather continue to live. After all, If i'm dead, I can't make an attempt to escape prison now can I?" He let out a small chuckle. "I'm glad Shou wasn't here after all. I'd have hated to soil my hands with his blood." Hirako just shook his head. "He'll get his soon enough. Don't you worry about  it. Just like you he is a traitor to the clan."

"So cold to your own flesh and blood... or maybe he isn't." Jintaku smirked slyly. "The hell does that mean!?" "It mean's nothing dear Hirako." His face returned to its normal cold disposition. "We're nearing the end of the tunnel. You can choose to wait for your friend or not. But young Kentarou here needs medical attention right away."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
By the time Yukino returned to Yuuko and the others, her immaculate calm had disappeared, replaced with something more... strained. A bead of sweat could be seen on the side of her face, stray hairs stuck to her forehead and there was a distinct look of concentration on her face?as if she was trying to hide her fatigue and weariness. Stamina had never been a strong suit of hers, and sustaining such a long body flicker to try and catch a motorbike had been an erroneous judgment on her part.

"This man here," she said to her partner, poking at the freshly bound up criminal she dragged back with her, "claims that the package is wanted by a crime boss somewhere in Sunagakure."

"A crime boss?" Yuuko repeated, incredulous. "What could one of those possibly want with the package?"

"I am not too sure," the kunoichi admitted, "and I do not think he deigned to tell his underlings, either. But, more importantly, we still need to get it delivered to the Tsuchikage, but with the bridge blown up..."

Her eyes drifted over to the fallen motorbike in the distance. A little banged up, but Yuuko's gun shot hadn't damaged it irreparably. Nothing she couldn't fix herself with a little bit of rudimentary mechanical skills, given the time. Slowly, the Nara girl turned back to look at Yuuko, a curious glint in her eyes. "I do not suppose you know how to ride one of those?" she asked.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2016)

_Storms of the Heart_



Touka​
On the center of the temple, the two had seemed to have fallen on a chasm, yet another detail that seemed to constantly come as a surprise to Touka's eyes. In truth the entire ordeal was begging to annoy her, the situation began to play itself much differently that she expected. Phantom, ghouls, souls and the such began to peer from the seams of her vision like if it were a dream, a recreation of her imagination, yet not at all. A surface which played a role in a devastating cycle. Upon her hands on the surface of a wet earth, she noted the world shift into a recreation of white, even momentarily, he senses began to softened, the strength which held tight her resolution, hero's oath suddenly began to faintly disperse. Were this any similar than the Falls of Truth, something would surely drive into realizing such sooner rather than later. Her throat dried at the though, the two were alone within this island, yet the burning curiosity which rose from the zenith of her doubt rose a strength to pursue further. She ignored Yuuko's silent plight which called for an escape, she came here for a purpose and she wasn't going to release that now. 

Upon the stone and almost infinite seemingly landscape, there was a surge of white which rode across the surface of the earth, corrosive as it seemed it leaked through the surfaces of stone and an empty space which circled at the sight of a broken fissure in reality. As both came closer to their destination a swirl as if it swallowed the creation and perception into a singularity. There were sightings of a strange presence, but more over as both continued they noted how truly immense the rift seamed. The chakra of another world leaked among this reality, the ominous evil which surged from the distortion began to chill her spin. Her eyes locked onto an evil she knew even shackled her feet. This truly was the cause of something but it wasn't something she could possibly relate to the beasts, no this wasn't anything related to beast at all. 

"Are you sure you have no idea what that thing is?" 

Touka asked with a slight tinge of annoyance begging to surge into her personality. Yuuko seemed to have picked up and retaliated with a shake of her head, Touka stared blankly at Yuuko who seemed to have been telling the truth and turned once more at the rift that had somehow settled at the center of the room. Placing her hand on her chin, analyzing the entirety of it all. Truthfully, just such proximity gave her a certainty of awareness to her own emotions, a sensitivity which could be rather dangerous. In fact, it was strange that she could react in such a raw fashion towards a stranger even. The fog which surrounded the two, the noise began to peer again across the emptiness of the room, whispers of a myriad and giggles of a distorted yet indistinguishable source. Her concentration broke once more when set fog began to thicken once again, her eyes drifted upon the area, both back met the other, preparing to strike anything that could possibly creep from the darkness, the sight began to fade, what was happening? Soon within the fog a fade began to rise, the smell of rose and blood crawled through, the grit of her teeth demonstrated already the impatience that it was to fight an invisible target. 

"So darkness is your ally, huh?" 

Meeting with her pouch she pulled a kunai, silently apologizing for what she was about to do, she grasp Yuuko wrist, and pulled her away, her other arm swung with all the strength she could metastasize throwing set kunai towards the sky. As the kunai met the ceiling, a short flare met vision, and soon an explosion exposed sunlight on the darkness, pushing away from the falling debris, her hand swiped Yuuko's flare gun and pointed towards the now broken ceiling roof. Her eyes locked to the open space, before pulling on the trigger. They had two, using one now shouldn't be too much of a problem, but as well that just shortened the time they have to solve this problem. Certainly, Kekkai would be among the return crew... Or so she would place her bet on. 

As reality began to return, soon as she began to notice that she got a clear shot, she pulled the trigger and summoned their only aid they would seem to get. As the flare show across the room, the sound began to form screeches, their ethereal form could not sustain light, in fact such a reflective purpose would faint their form on this reality. This could buy them time, but simultaneously they had to hurry, they were running against the clock.

"New directive. Save Genbu."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE KNIFE THAT CUTS*​
The steward rarely accompanied the Houki during his missions and excursions. Often, he was left back at the manse to coordinate or otherwise assist his master in any way possible. Fujio was, after all, of the rare breed of shinobi who were able to manipulate memories with jutsu. Others used their memories as a catalyst for their techniques?Fujio was able to store the memories of various things he'd read, heard or otherwise experienced into seals. Memories of particular significance were stored into the seals he had tattoo'd across his body, while other things were kept in scrolls. 

His status as an almost literal human library was one of the reasons the young master of the Houki Clan found him so invaluable. It therefore came as quite a surprise to Fujio when the Houki told him that he would actually be joining him this time, to record the meeting personally. _Is it for clarity? A live recording of the event itself would be superior to one done by video. Richer, clearer._ He quietly shook his head. Although he was different once, Ren was a practical man: clarity wouldn't have mattered to him so long as the essence of the meeting was caught.

_Another one of his machinations then, surely. There must be something here that a video recording would not be able to pick up._ But, even as Fujio focused all his senses, he could not detect anything out of the ordinary. The meeting really was just Ren and Haku talking to each other.

"Hmph," Fujio heard Haku say, as he tuned back into the conversation. If it was even possible, the young looking boy looked even more irritated now, with his arms crossed and back to a tree. "So what if I fried them? It's not my fault my team mates were useless."

A sigh from Ren. "Haku, Haku, Haku..." he started, shaking his head in mock sadness and disappointment. "You need to understand that no resource is useless, so long as you allocate it properly. Some of _my_ most useful team mates were excellent bait. And besides, you need to start climbing the ranks at some point. Without political clout, the Clan Elders aren't going to tell you _anything_ useful."

"Tch," came the taciturn response that Fujio was now used to hearing.

_The amicable and charismatic Ren Houki and the haughty and temperamental Haku Houki. I wonder how the two of them met?_

"Have you really learned nothing?" the older Houki asked, frowning. 

"Of course not, otherwise I wouldn't have called you here," Haku scowled. The steward wasn't sure how much of that scowl was from the tone of Ren's voice and how much of it was simply a part of the boy's natural disposition. "I overheard some of the seniors during one of their pretentious secret meetings a few days ago, and apparently there was a sighting of your sister."

Fujio noticed Ren perk up immediately. They were small, but unmissable movements; the twitching of an ear, the slight raise of his shoulders. The small smile on his face; thin and vengeful. "Oh?" 

Haku nodded, then answered in a single word. "Iwagakure." 

"Iwagakure..." The older Houki repeated the name slowly, his expression betraying nothing. "I see. I'll have to drop by, at some point."

"Master Ren," the steward interrupted softly, "the limit is almost up. My technique is at its maximum capacity."

"That's fine," Haku shrugged. "I've nothing more to tell Ren, anyway."

Ren stepped forward, pressed a hand on Haku's shoulder. Another sly smile, but this time, Fujio could make out something else. He just wasn't sure what. "Thanks again, Haku. Just remember that I can't make any moves without you giving me directions and information first. Nor can I reclaim my place in the Clan without you. After all..."

"You are the knife I embedded into the Clan."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 3, 2016)

?Our mission is a C-rank,? began Ren, ?but that one chimera alone went beyond the parameters of a C-rank. Parameters demarcated by the Gokages themselves."  Hakaizen's eyes widened a notch.  He was right.  When they'd recieved the mission, Hakaizen thought these chimera would be easier to defeat than that.  True it hadn't taken much effort, but it had put up more of a fight than a wild dog.  Or a wolf.  "The mission statement we were given also omits the reason why Ivankov refuses to hand over his ?antidote?. It?s odd.? 

They were quiet for a few moments before Ren looked over at them and asked their opinions on the matter.  Hakaizen nodded a tad slowly.  "Yeah.  When I heard about this mission," he gestured over at the dead beast.  "...I thought these would be much less of a problem.  We managed to take care of it, but what the mission also didn't tell us was how many of these things are there?"  He lowered his hand and crossed them both over his chest.  "I'd understand if they weren't able to get a for sure number, but a ballpark figure shouldn't have been much of a problem."  He looked over at the fallen beast for a moment, expression descending into a small glare and a frown.  "In a large enough group these things will become extremely dangerous.  We weren't given anywhere near enough information for this mission."

Hiniku took a step toward the two of them.  "Why would they withhold information from us?  Don't they realize that even if they don't tell us something, we're gonna stumble across it on the mission?"  Her eyes were arched downward and she wore a worried expression, which didn't seem to fit very well considering how magnificently dead the chimera was from her one kick.  "What was the point of not telling us?"  She looked to Ren, and despite himself Hakaizen did, too.  He wanted to prove himself, but at the same time, Ren was the chuunin.  He would have insight far beyond the two Konoha genin.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 3, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait VI*

One Hotaru...

Two Hotaru's...

Three Hotaru's...

So many Hotaru's!

Yuuko swayed on her feet as her vision spun out of control. Tripping over her own feet, she fell back onto the sand. She felt her consciousness fade as the wonderful picture around them transformed back into the wide room they were actually in, the genjutsu dispelled. As both girls lay on the floor, Hotaru with blood pouring from her head, the referee approached to check on them. "I have already called for the medical team's assistance. Both of you are on the red zone so please take a break from the session for now. You will be able to resume later, after being tended after, if you wish to do so."

The lady was saying important things, Yuuko was sure she should be paying attention. But she was feeling so much pain coming from her head, her ribs were screaming and her ears had been ringing since the last hit she took. She probably would be having a hard time getting out of bed the following day, though it was best to focus on getting out of the floor first.

"Hotaru...?" She called out faintly, dragging herself up and trying to get her eyes to focus on her fallen sparring partner, when they finally did she almost screamed. "Why is there so much blood?!"

"Please relax and try not to move too much until help arrives," the referee reminded her in a calm tone of voice. "If it were a life threatening wound the computer would have informed me of such. As is, none of you have reason to fear for your lives. That's why I am here, to make sure you don't reach that point."

Yuuko was about to protest but it kind of made sense when she recalled the amount of people outside that were sporting heavy wounds. As she was thinking this, the door opened and a doctor accompanied by two nurses walked in to check on them. The doctor proceeded immediately to Hotaru's side along with one of the nurses, the remaining one coming to assist the younger girl.

It was a while of them being examined, bandaged and taken care of. At the end, Yuuko stood, feeling slightly tipsy after taking painkillers for her ribs and head. Apparently, her skull had cracked but the skin hadn't broken so they wrapped it tightly with bandages, same with her ribs. Those she had actually broken. Two, in fact. Thankfully, she wasn't under the risk of one of them piercing her lungs or anything. 

Her partner wasn't looking that good either, her clothes stained with blood on top of the coffee stains she had already been sporting when they came here. Once Yuuko had been taken care of, she had put her shoes and sweater back on and walked out with Hotaru after informing the referee that she wasn't interested on a second round. After taking the doctor and the nurses, the young girl had turned to her friend with a fierce scowl, her hands on her hips.

"Hotaru!" She called loudly. "That wasn't a very good idea at all! You could've seriously hurt yourself! The point is to bring the enemy down, not help them defeat you..." Yuuko sighed as she felt her anger at her friend flow out of her body. "You're already going to get hurt in a fight, you should look out for yourself more. And using the first few moments of a fight to assess your enemy's strengths is a really good idea but just letting yourself be hit is a big no-no!"

Sighing again, the girl grew silent as she felt like she might be bothering Hotaru with her endless worry. Shoving her hands into her pockets, she looked outside the window and almost cried when she saw the weather. "I was going to suggest we go eat ice cream. We were in the beach for so long I forgot it's actually winter."

"It did feel nice though. I've never really been capable of fighting anyone else besides my mentor before so it was the first time I was completely relaxed during a fight and could give it my all," she added, her mood switching to happier tunes in the matter of seconds.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 4, 2016)

Kisei, Nanashi​


> The crew members all looked at each other and let out a chuckle. "Oh! We don't have any drops on this island! We just let you guys catch a lift since we're headed to Kumo! Best of luck to the both of you!" The ship slowly began to set off and the men had a good laugh as they left.



"_~...They changed their story.~_"

With a sigh I trudge forward, shaking my head slightly. With no sense of the direction we were to head in - general or otherwise - our best chance at gaining our bearings is to get to higher ground and try to locate the nearest town or village from there. That aside, higher elevation would also mean less densely-packed foliage, which would make it easier for us to see potential threats. However, this would also make _us_ easier to detect. 

...Among several other possible contingencies to consider. 



			
				Jirou Nishimura said:
			
		

> "Ah! Actually, I find snake meat to be very resemblant of Chicken! It's really good food!"



"That is good to know, because for our duration in these jungles, snake meat will likely be our main source of food. ...I suppose fish would suffice as well, but we had already wasted far too much time on that boat..." Shaking my head again, I trail off into muttering, then glance over my shoulder towards him. "I suggest we go up to a greater altitude - We may be able to find a nearby village that way, instead of just aimlessly wandering."

And so the two of us continued off further into the jungle before us. 

--- --- --- --- ---

We would reach a clear spot on a cliff; overlooking a fair section of the surrounding jungle; some hours later, but not without a few minor _mishaps_ beforehand...

~~~...Earlier...~~~


"...Mind the spider webs, Nishimura-san." Upon which he promptly walked face-first into one. Fortunately for him, the owner of which was not hanging from it.
The tree branches were slick with moisture, and the ground was just mud in some places. By the time we had reached some _somewhat_ dry ground, everything below our knees was caked with mud.
We had taken to the trees at some point, and had somehow agitated a swarm of hornets. We ended up being sidetracked somewhat, but eventually lost the hornets. 
A sort of blackbird had taken upon itself to heckle Jirou. Perhaps it was trying to snatch the food he had brought with him.
The blackbird had friends, apparently, as we were soon being followed by a flock of roughly ten. Much to Jirou's dismay and protests, I toss his bag of doughnuts back towards the flock. 

>~Now~<

I stand atop this cliff, scanning the visible surrounding area...

"...Over there, Nishimura-san, there is a single column of smoke." I call out, pointing over towards what was, indeed, a column of smoke in the distance. "It is entirely possible that is where a town or village might be located. What do you think?"






​


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
Bright red phone case customized with phone charms of so many different characters and things that it nearly obstructed the phone itself. The girl that leaned down against the wall that lead to the entrance of the subway station with a lollipop in her mouth didn?t look out of place. Her long white hair ran way pass her neck and it was bit longer than her skirt. A school student setting outside of a subway wouldn?t spark anything out of the ordinary. Although it was a bit out of the ordinary that a school student would be still in their uniform in the evening. 

However, Hotaru had remedial classes since she skipped so much fooling around, and she had to rush to the subway because someone she really missed promised to come visit her.

As technology increased it was easier to make connections online and it was easier to stay in contact. Many old school adults were always complaining that the new generations were filled with antisocial people. Though it was the opposite, it was completely social, but it was almost an unspoken social. Instead of dancing around subject, people can instantly connect with others over hobbies and among other things. And it was also way easier to stay in contact with those who were far away. 

For Hotaru it was Kyo, Zenas, and Sebastian who usually went out on long missions. Though neither of them was who she was waiting for. It was someone that was completely left field a bugger she was assigned to, but at the same time he was a small town kid. A kid that knew nothing about the big city, a precious boy that she thought she had to personally ruin. 

Hotaru flipped her tongue around the lollipop, it was time!

She was personally deeming this night ruin Ace night!​
Hotaru looked at her phone and popped up from the ground. His train should be heading into the station now. Brushing of the dirt from her school skirt and placed her phone in her duffle bag that swung over her shoulder as she waited at the opening of the subway station. She peaked her head around as she saw people flooding in. 

As soon as she began to see the sliver fluff ball of hair, she began jumping up and down.

?Ace! Ace! Over here! Ace!? She yelled, ?Acceeeeeeeee!!!?​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2016)

*Sight Beyond Sight II*

A still atmosphere, perfect for the crickets that chirped a symphony alongside the folk songs sung on clearest, tranquil nights. Overgrown vegetation covered the long untraveled road. The grass was high, and the tall majestic trees shaded the dirt road almost completely; however, a few places where the leaves of the trees did not cover, streams of sunlight poured in. The sunlight bounced off particles in the air, making it seem as though small little insects were flying around. The road, the woods, were silent. It was peaceful, almost as though it were a dream or if it had come out of a fairytale. In the evening sun that began to fell, an ebony woman sat among the clouds with her eyes closed.

“I adore these type of settings, it affixes a great clarity to my senses.” Her voice modulated similar to the brooks of nature. Drifting her hands across the surface of a cylindrical object, beckoned a melody that broke apart in the air, then carried among the clouds to create a serene song. Amidst her play her eyes began to open, a pale cyan that looked to have lost its color years ago, yet through this tune they could perceive everything in her surroundings.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kumogakure Jonin:
C




“How interesting, I may no longer need to keep an on eye on things.” She murmured to herself. 

*Ring
Ring
Ring*

“Your call couldn’t have come at a better time. My tush is about frozen off in this wonderland of ice.” She joked into the phone as she answered.

“I’ve seen that tush and let me tell you, the cold can’t faze it. But, ha, get it? But?”

“That pun was so terrible, it was funny.” 

“Thank you, thank you. I try. But spill it all C, what did you learn?” The caller cut to the point. 

“He came here to Yukigakure and, to my surprise, ran into one of my own.” She explained much to the caller’s confusion. 

“One of your own? As in someone else from Kumogakure?” 

“Quite, a young boy named Tsunamori Kentarou. Of no real fame, extra ordinary, but an incredible sweetheart. It was a mere coincidence that lead to a series of events that may not be to your liking.” 

“I know shit has been going bad for me when you of all people have bad news for me C. Sugar, you were the last person, next to my darling baby girl and my woman, who I could count on to make me smile like a Cheshire cat.  Et tu C, et tu?” He bawled into the phone comically. 

“Um, sorry, but…et…tu? What is that?” The young woman found herself more concerned about that unusual phrase than the weeping of the person on the other end, which ended just as quick as he started. 

“Something I learned from my foreign lover, don’t worry your pretty head about it, just itemize everything for me.” 

The woman complied and began explaining everything she observed from her position above Yukigakure. From Kentarou’s innocent run in with him, to their battle and the unfortunate event that call upon much bigger problems down the line. Once she finished giving he report the caller was silent, quiet enough to even make her worry. Minutes had passed and he had not uttered a single word. 

“Hello? Are you there? Hello? Tsuc- “ 

*“WHAT IN THE ACTUAL SEVEN GODDAMN MOTHERFU- “* C separated herself from the speaker as her caller went into a profanity laced tirade that caused her to both giggle and blush simultaneously at the rather creative ways he went about expression his distaste for what she had just told him. When it all seemed to have died down she placed her ear back on the phone. 

“Why doesn’t god just bend me over a table, with my nice untainted buns exposed to him, and just destroy me lubricated with two big meaty- “

“I get that you are upset, even so, I could take not having that mental image. Okay? I could see that despite being blind.” She sighed before an aha moment took over her. “Oh, but, get it? But.” She joked.

“This is no time to be making ass jokes C, good one by the way, but still. Ha. But, ahem.” He cleared his throat to clear the unnecessary humorous air. What he was just told demanded a level of seriousness would call for him to take action, personally. 

“Thank you C. I appreciate all that you’ve been doing for me and I would like to ask one more favor of you.”

“It is no problem. I owe my life to you, for saving not only myself but my partner as well. If it is in my power to assist you, Tsuchikage-sama, then I shall.” She declared with no hesitation earning a sincere thanks. 

“If he has taken over Ace’s body, then I may already be too late to stop him. Honestly this explains quite a few happenings that’s been going on the past few days.” He rambled over the phone. “This is a bad thing; I actually love it still.” He exclaimed. 

“Why? I thought you wanted to prevent this from happening?” C asked confused. 

“I did, although now that the possibility of him coming back into this world could be coming to life, I’m feeling…...*ZHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I’M FEELING*.” He bellowed at the top of his lungs.

*“An unparalleled synthesis of lust and excitement.”* 


​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 4, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|Kirigakure*

*[Somewhere in Kirigakure]​*​

[The Black Lagoon II]​
-Blood in the Water-​
As so often is the case, one's own hubris is the cause of their own downfall. This goes doubly in the shadowy world of crime where one under boss will kill their own to attain the reigns of power. It is often though, that these men of accumulated power don't realize that their hubris is verging on the brink of getting them killed. One Mr. Aio Arata was about to find out fully well why the man before him was feared. 

"Kill them!"

The command was firm and quickly spat while he started to push his own hand into his inner vest. Behind Al Sahir demonic red eyes blaze to life just as the 'k' in kill them was uttered. The male was the first to act or react. The motion was quick, precise and very deadly. The silver of the blade catches the reflection of Mr. Arata's left eye as it passes his head. The blood from the henchman hangs in the air only a split second before the assassin's boots press him to the ground. The tip of his blade cuts into the ground with a resounding clank as the tile of the floor is splintered. With a swift pull the body guard's head is split cleanly in two. 

Simultaneously as the male follows his blade the female rockets past Arata as well slamming with the bulk of her weight on the second guard. With a bone jarring thud the bodyguard shudders from her weight pressing him into the hard tile. The groan he releases quickly gains an octave as the crazy woman sinks her teeth into his neck. Blood covers her face as she jerks back shaking her head side to side like a wolf tearing into it's prey. Leaning back the female pulls at the guard's flesh, pulling it from his neck, stretching the skin like melted cheese. With a gurgling cough the guard expires as his throat is torn out. The female turns her gaze toward Arata. Behind the flesh that was wedged in her teeth Arata sees a smile spread. 

The pair of attacks happened so quickly Arata couldn't even pull his weapon free of his vest. He swallows quickly in reaction then pulls one of those fancy new pistols that had been introduces a few years earlier. The light travels down the barrel of the weapon as he pulled it free. It seemed to shimmer with a strange light as he leveled the sights on the female as she spat the wad of flesh to the ground. A low growl rattles from her throat as he started to squeeze the trigger. 

"What?!" 

Is yelled as the weapon is ripped from his hand. "Guns are such distasteful things." Al Sahir states plainly as the weapon landed in his opened hand. Dropping the clip he pulls up and slightly away from the weapon while he dismantled the gun setting the parts on the table by his sloshing glass of wine. The bullet that was ejected from the chamber hung in the air as he finished tearing the pistol down. "Guns are so... impersonal. You know?" is asked while he examined the bullet that was now in his hand. "Where is the pride in one's own work huh? I fondly remember the days when thugs got their hands dirty, didn't waste their times with this modern debacle. Why hire Shinobi when you can throw a bunch of lead into the air until something hits?" 

A moment later the shades came off, deep green eyes seemed to peer into Arata's soul as he laid them on the table. "Listen, we're grown men. Right Mr. Al Sahir?" Arata asks while he pulled his hands up defensively. "Lets say, double and we forget this thing happened. That sound good?" he asks. 

-CRUNCH!-

Arata's eyes widen as pain coursed through his chest. His dimming light blue eyes bulged as he watches his own heart beat in clawed hand. "It's not about the money, it's about sending a message." Al Sahir replies with a smack of his lips. Blinding streaks of silver trail up one side of Arata's body and down the other. Like a large banana the man peels from the centralized core of his body. With a snap roll the heart is pulled from the back into and from the body and the head is severed. The head skewered itself on the blade of the male's sword while he stepped forward. A white dish floats over on Al Sahir's strings. The heart hits the plate almost as soon as it hit the table. "I'm sure that was to your approval." Al Sahir speaks as he cranes his head to the left. From the shadows of the next room a rotund man with soft pink hair steps. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"A little messy for my taste the job is done however." 

He replies lowly as two more people appear. One, a female, stays by his side as the other, a male, walks over to the sword wielding assassin. Pulling the head free of the sword he walks toward the front and quickly leaves the house. "As per the agreement his head will be posted outside his restaurant." is added as he pulled a chair up and sat beside the white haired man. "Have I told you that bow tie is atrocious.", "At least twice before Mr. Sahir." the rotund man says sliding a vanilla envelope toward him. Al Sahir pushed the heart toward he man then takes his payment. "I don't like being played Mr. Akiyama." Al Sahir states. The man takes pause as the female behind him tenses. "I have no idea what you're implying Mr. Sahir. I assure you.", " Now, now. Don't play dumb with me, I know it was you that got Mr. Arata in contact with me. Then you conveniently show up offering money for something I was going to do anyway." 

Akiyama swallowed, "Don't look so melodramatic, it was a good business move. Now you're going to gain all of his territory." Al Sahir chuckles while he stands. "Mr. Sahir, if I may ask one more job of you?", "I wouldn't press my luck.", "I have plenty of money.", "Wasn't you listening? If money was all that important to me, Arata would still be alive.", "How about information then?, "You have my attention.", "I would like to hire the twins"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2016)

*Saving Jintaku (Possibly) W/ Kentarou and Yuuko IX*

*Bail Out For The Lost Sou*l

I grimaced at the pain that rain through my arm as I flexed the muscles in it to try and relieve some of the tension. Surprisingly he squeakish Yuuko was did a kinda sorta alright job of patching my arm up, I mean she wasn’t my zia Minori, madrina Ran or papa Hisashi, but for on the field first aid it did what it needed to do. Even so the fire of passion that was my temper felt ready to burst at the fact I allowed myself to be injured by that figlio di puttana. In fact, my dislike for him increased near tenfold as I watched him still able to go, still talking. Someone he was still able to run his mouth inhibited.

I still hadn’t broken that stronzo altezzoso jaw. 

*Thump*

At the same time made me realize just how impressed and pissed off I actually was. He was the type of person I wanted to fight, if I couldn’t break his jaw one the first swing, then I’d just keep hitting over and over and over until I saw his face mangled and unable to talk.

“Lui ? il mio tipo di ragazzo.”

“Qualcuno che pu? prendere un pugno.”

“Qualcuno che ha saputo buttare gi?.” 

*"Non solo lui, tutti qui sanno come combattere. ? quello che voglio."*

The world around me fell silent and inanimate, slipping into my mother’s tongue. When spoke with anger, mother always told me it came across as devilish. I could barely hear the sounds around me, the roar the lions, the fire of gunshots, the rage of King. There was nothing but the most absolute of silence. That overwhelming pain which washed over me had disappeared and my body felt like a feather caught in those light summer breezes you always hear people talk about. My body was clearly falling, floating through this darkness with the faintest light so hot it warmed my body.

It was happening again. 

_“And that you can have. Come and embrace this place, where heroes come to die.”_ 

My ocean blues eyes flickered to and from a deep hellish red. A line of combustion ran through the roots of my raven hair, flaring up as smoke rose from its surface turning into a red equal to that of my eyes. A transformation was taking place; a powerful chakra was beginning to raise through the air. On my forehead a bright yellow pentagram began slowly forming onto my forehead and running into my hair. Something was awakening as my consciousness slipped. 

As everyone began to make their move to protect Jintaku from King’s sudden attack, Mariella, who began to stand onto her feet, a wily sneer adorning her features was stopped in her tracks. In the darkness of the Jintaku’s underground lair, more so from her very own shadow, a pair of arms swathed in darkness that would cast a shadow on darkness itself wrapped itself around her. The lofty muscular visage of man dressed in ensemble began to appear undiscovered. 

“Principessa Coco.” A low husky voice pleasant on the ears whispered to her. 

“Forgive me for putting my hands on you, it is the ultimate transgression against the daughter of Diablos and Fujibayashi, nevertheless even the orders of Capo supersede all.” Tracing down his right arm the shadows peeled from his visage, forming around his hand into a small pistol he aimed at her temple.

“As disrespectful as this is, you will have to abandon this, them, allowing you to transform would do go for no one and only hurt you in the end.” The look of regret in his eyes and the heavy tone in his voice laced with regret, Mariella, or whatever it was, turned to him with the same smirk and blood red eyes. 

“I truly apologize.” 

*BANG*

Her head snapped back and into his arms she fell, motionless. 



*T/N: Zia = Aunt
Madrina = Godmother
Papa = Dad
Stronzo altezzoso = Haughty asshole
Lui ? il mio tipo di ragazzo = He's my kind of guy
Qualcuno che pu? prendere un pugno = Someone who can take a punch
Qualcuno che ha saputo buttare gi? = Someone who knew how to throw down
Non solo lui, tutti qui sanno come combattere. ? quello che voglio = Not only him, everyone here knows how to fight. That's what I want.​
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2016)

It Takes Two to Tango With a Tengu​


"...Over there, Nishimura-san, there is a single column of smoke." I call out, pointing over towards what was, indeed, a column of smoke in the distance. "It is entirely possible that is where a town or village might be located. What do you think?"​
"Sigh... probably." Jirou let out a exasperated sigh as he looked at his empty bag of doughnuts. "I was saving those you know Kisei-kun." He rubbed the back of his head, those men had said that it would take a few days but it had only taken them a few hours instead. "I guess ninja-speed and human-speed are two different speeds hm." He thought to himself. "Well there's nothing we can do except for investigate it right?" 

With that he leaped off the edge of the cliff. He could hear Kisei same something, but was unable to make it out at the speed he was falling. "Alright, now then." With a flurry of handsigns he turned his arm into complete steel and dug it into the mountain. "Hnnnnnnggghhh!!!!" He let his steel arm grip the rock as tightly as he could. Chunks of it flying off, but slowing his decent. 

After a scary fall, Jirou's feet gently land onto the ground with a soft, thump. "Woo...That was... fun." He pulled his arm from the mountain and shouted up towards his partner. "It's all clear down here! Feel free to take your time!"

A few moments later-

"Welcome to our village!" There were wooden huts everywhere and a large bonfire lit at the center of town. "What's... going on here?" Jirou questioned, blinking a little as a man lead the duo into the town. "We're having a festival to give praise to the tengu! We hope that by doing this, he will find it within his heart to return our daughters to us!" 

Jirou's eyes widened. "Wait! You've seen the tengu then!?" He asked, "Ah. No. Not personally." THUD! Jirou fell over and quickly stood back up. "But then! How do you know it's a tengu?" "We just believe it to be so." THUD! Jirou fell over again. "Stop... Just... Stop..." He let out a deep sigh and rubbed his eyes. "Do you know how to get to the main city? where the leader of the island is?" The man nodded. "Ofcourse!" "Great! Can you take us there?" "After the festival." THUD!!!! "I.... hate this mission..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2016)

Shou Mashima is on a trip!​
Jirou and Shou sat across from each other, though neither was speaking. ?You uh.? Jirou fought to try and get the words out. ?You've been hurt by someone haven't you? Someone close to you.? Shou turned to the konoha shinobi, his ears perking a little. ?Hm? What makes you say that?? Jirou smiled a little and looked down at the ground. ?One minute, you have this look in your eyes like you want to cry... the other you have this anger welling inside you that feels like you want to lash out at the world.? Shou leaned back in his seat and smirked. 

?You talking about me or you?? He asked, ?Both... possibly.? Jirou placed his elbows on his knees and let his hands drop between his legs. ?I was hurt by my twin brother and even my parents. They always praised him when we were kids you know... he was a genius though... He graduated the academy early... even became a chuunin at a very young age.? Shou nodded, ?Yeah, prodigies are like that.? ?It's more than that. He always beat me at everything and refused to ever acknowledge any of my abilities or talents... Even now, I showed him that I could be on his level and he still blew me off as beneath him.? 

Shou let out a sigh, folding his arms across his chest. ?When I was young... my dad.. he used to beat me.? Shou starred up at the roof of the train car. ?He uh.. He also tried to choke me a few times. Stabbed me... poisoned me.? He paused for a moment. ?Some of it was just Mashima training. Some of it was because he believed that my mother was sleeping around and that i'm not his son.? Jirou's eyes widened, ?I.. I know you said he tried to slit your throat in your sleep but...? ?Yeah it's worse.? Shou looked down at him. 

?I... I was talking about a more recent tragedy though.? Jirou coughed, he wasn't sure how to react to the boys statement. ?Ah.? Shou nodded, ?Yeah actually.? He closed his eyes. ?Recently... I came back from a mission and decided to take some time to record an album with my band.? ?You're in a band?!? Jirou sat back in amazement. ?You're missing the point here buddy.? ?Sorry it's just... I wouldn't picture you being in a band.? Shou nodded, ?Yeah most people wouldn't.? 

He cleared his throat, ?But back to the point... I was attacked by assassins. My own clan. In fact, it was my own brother.? Jirou placed a hand over his mouth. ?I'm... sorry to hear that...? ?It's ok. Maybe.. Maybe its not. I don't know.? He leaned forward and gripped his head. ?You see... after that moment, I've been having these thoughts. After I was beaten to a pulp I started to see my father. Then I saw him again after my brother tried to kill me.? His heart began to beat faster. 

?I went mad... It felt like it was only a few hours.. but it was days... weeks... I spent weeks in a madness, carving into my walls and floors... I spent weeks listening to the voices calling me worthless, telling me to murder, telling me I can't succeed, telling me I'm a beast.? His hands shook as they gripped his head. ?To tell the truth, i've been pushing the thoughts back, I've been pushing them down. I act like nothing is wrong, but it's eating at me. It's eating at my mind and I can't do anything about it and i'm spiraling downward.? ?Then... why do you want to find Kiyoko...? ?Because I need something, something solid. Something I can comprehend.? 

He shook his head and sat back up. ?That's why i'm lookin for that man.? He coughed and adjusted himself. ?I'm trying to find something I can make sense of. If I do that, I should be able to fix the issue in my noggin ya see?? He commented as he struck his head a few times with his knuckles. ?What if it doesn't work though?? Jirou asked. ?If it doesn't work? I'll probably just go back to the way I used to be.? He folded his arms once more. ?You mean... the murderer who killed for fun?? Jirou questioned. ?It keeps me sane surprisingly.?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
After an almost episodic amount of encounters, Ace finally had seem to have found the time for some R&R. Much like other times prior to today, a variety of messages had made its way to his machine, announcing from irrelevant updates from Hotaru herself, to a proposal for a play date. On of which he would answer merely with an _"I could hand out.'_ Enough to get a day settled so he could make his way across the village once more. To be honest, Ace had grown weary of the events, breathing the air that surrounded him felt great, seeing the sun felt nice, but really, more than anything he wanted to stay at home and sleep. So bitter as he felt he fought against the temptations and comforts of the bed and proceeded to the train station with as much will as he could produce. The travel fee paid, boarding yet another train, he awaited till his arrival at the Small Three once more. The ride was as dull as he could've expected, his eyes wondered aimlessly witnessing just a bunch of adults, teenagers and children alike plastered on their devices. If he were to place any sort of definition to this he would consider it as antisocial. All of which were stuck on their phones, speaking to people across the globe even yet with the luxury of time at their disposal. They never had to worry about responding truthfully, everything was calculated and precise, from what to say, to not what to say, all the info at the clutch of your hands without ever a worry about fumbling. Truthfully, there was a sentiment of sadness which had grown into him noting the he had indulged himself into this reality even if slightly. Nothing seemed to be face to face anymore, everything had to be through some medium and while he agreed that it shortened the length of communication, it eased it to a ridiculous amount.   

Yet even if the situation could be painted as a you see the glass half full or half empty, it wasn't as if he didn't appreciate the initial concept. But as time evolved so did Shinobi and he wondered if it were for the best. Now, in a time of instant everything, there's no time to be bored. There wasn't a moment he realized one couldn't ponder the situation of another's life status, everything could be seen at a moments notice. From what they're eating, to their relationship status, to personal thoughts and even quirks. Everything could be accessed by merely opening your phone. The world had forgotten the magic of a mystery. Yet Hotaru was more avid on that these were tools for acquiring better methods of communication. He disagreed. He would say something along the lines of: _These is just an excuse to stalk around a prey like wolves to a cattle._ And he remained as such. 

Yet these was a relief to his own mother, he could call and say that he was okay and the hour he would return home. Yet how something like that evolved to placing an envelop on yourself and placing it on social media. It was almost disgusting. But better question than that was

_Why the hell was he thinking about this?_​
Was he so bored that he had to somehow detail the spectrum on humanities views in an almost depressive nature as to associate his meekly, boring every day life and justify his outdated views as method of confirmation for something? Who the hell was he trying to convince anyway? He was just thinking on his own. He wasn't any better than those hipster fellows that continuously tried to purposely stay awry from society as a hobby, shunning everything new and eccentric just to gain some sort of unique notoriety. Yet he knew he wasn't wrong, the idea still sent shivers up his spine. 

Arriving, the doors finally slid open and the he continued down the hall. Luckily he always traveled light, so when the time to exit came he was one of the first. Immediately a voice echoes from the distance calling his name frantically. People were string which caused Ace to wince in embarrassment.

"Fuck it I'm going back to Kumo." 

He turned and attempted to enter the train once more.


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
The little fluff of sliver bed hair stopped at the mention of his name, and then turned around before walking back into the subway. For a ninja he wasn?t subtle enough and as a guy, he shouldn?t be so straight forward. Hotaru rushed against the crowd before the boy could get anywhere close to the boarding train. She wrapped her arms around his neck as she jumped on him, Hotaru pushed herself up against him as a cold tone escaped her voice.

?You weren?t going to abandon me right?? She whispered in his ear before letting him go, when he turned around to greet her, he had looked like someone that was going to meet his maker. Hotaru chest swelled up as she pouted and placed her hand on her hips, ?You know, if you didn?t want to hang with me, you could have said no.?

?I can totally take no for an answer.?
_*No she couldn?t*_​
As soon as he texted the word no, she would have gotten pissed. Especially since she using her own free day to hang out with him. She would have thrown a fit, and made someone life hell. It could been him, or the old man walking across the street blissfully unaware of her rage until she suplex is spine on the road. Her rage would have been legendary and forever, even if he somehow made it up to her, she would still bring it up years later. Though for a minute as she looked up and down at Ace, she could see some actual age in him. 

_Did something happen? _​
?So I bet you are wondering what we are doing tonight?? Hotaru wrapped her arms around his, ?Well, we are young, free, and fuckin have one life to live!?

?And I want to enjoy every fuckin second! Every minute! Every hour of every day!?​
Hotaru cheered as she led him outside where she finally released him. She pointed to the night sky before pointing to him.

?And I want you to enjoy the small moments of peace we have, before our lives go to shit, and we are fuckin like 45 and regret we didn?t do anything fuckin devastating.?​
Hotaru opened her arms wide, ?Let?s be young! Let?s be fuckin stupid! Let?s just enjoy life!?

?How about it, will you accompany me Ace? Or are your old bones to stiff and ragged??​


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2016)

_Zane Tamura_
 Orientation
 Intelligence Training (1)













_ _________________________



"_We shall begin your orientation with our introduction. My name is Arinaga Kawahara, but you may simply refer to me as The Holy Spirit..." The man glanced over towards the woman next to him, indicating it was her turn to speak.


"Sup. I am Kagami Yamanaka and just like you, am a fellow disciple. You're next"


"Hi Zane, I'm Hayato Igarashi. If that is too much for you, just refer to me as The Son."

"What the hell...I'm not a fucking idiot, but ok..." Zane bitched in his head. He wasn't alone in his mind however; from the depths of his unconsciousness, Yamantaka emerged laughing.

"Don't give yourself too much credit boy, you are fairly dense. By fairly I mean immensely and by immensely, I mean profoundly retarded."

"Fuck off cunt" Zane shouted aloud. The occupants looked around the room curiously for the target of the boy's profanity, but concluded that the words were not meant for them. It had been noted in his profile that he possessed an other wordly being of unknown origins, so the conclusion that he was talking to that creature in his head seemed logical.


"I'm Shige and frankly that's all you need to know."

"Fiesty today aren't we?~" Hayato inquired snuzzling up against the girl.

"Try me." the girl spat back, drawing a kunai. A grin etched across Hayato's face.

"Fearless too...fearless even knowing that you're making an active threat against one of the Trinity?"

Kagami slapped her hand against her face and moaned, "Fearless? This girl is a fucking fool..."


"Enough. Shige stand down" Arinaga snapped before dragging his attention towards the other involved party "And Hayato...settle."

Both complied to the black haired man's orders with the girl rolling her eyes and Hayato maintaining his smirk, but now proceeding to fold his arms.

"With introductions over, we shall proceed. Zane, do you remember what we asked you earlier this week?" Arinaga asked, now in control of the direction of conversation again.

"Yeah why?"

"Repeat it to me, the question. Repeat it."

"Uh...well, you asked do I hate the government and I said yes. I hate Takigakure and the village heads. That's why I killed them."

"Excellent. Now if I proposed to you...no...granted you the opportunity to do that again, but on a global scale, would you take it?"

"Shit haha, fuck yeah."

"Perfect, we weren't wrong..."Arinaga paused, "Zane it is our pleasure to have you serve by our side-"

"I don't play with others" Zane said crudely, cutting Arinaga off.

"You don't have to, you would have learned this if you hadn't prematurely cut me off. Don't make that mistake again. As I was saying, it is a pleasure to have you with us, however you alone are not enough, we need more individuals who share the same interest. To be more direct, we need your assistance in recruitment, similar to how Shige and I retrieved you. We have a list of individuals that we are interested in, that's the easy part. The difficultly comes in subduing them."

Zane nodded his head. The task sounded easy enough to him, he couldn't wait to get started...as long as he didn't have to work in partners that is.

"Do you have any questions, Zane?"

"None at all"

"Very well then, I-"

"Actually yes, I do." a mystical voice vibrated through the air. Arinaga's eyes narrowed.

"You..."

"Surprised?" chuckled Yamantaka. "Arinaga Kawahara, you asked Zane why does he hate the government. My question is...why do you?"

The man's head fell to the floor and he snickered. "Our agenda is  to usher in a new world order by dismantling the established nations and  their leaders. This will consequently grant every individual in the  ninja  world_ true_ freedom. People are all autonomous beings and are  capable of  self governing themselves. The government and lawful  structure in place across the lands are the  crux of all evil and need to be abolished for true  peace."

Everyone was silent for a moment, but it wasn't long before Yamantaka erupted into a boisterous laughter. "Fool. I asked why do you hate the government, not what the ambitions of this organization are. Moreover....you've called yourself The Holy Spirit and that man over there has called himself The Son...who is The Father?"

Shige's eyes widened in surprised and rolled her tongue around in her mouth reveling in the heat being dished out by Zane's summon. She looked to Arinaga for a response of some sorts, but the man stood silently, refusing to say or word or even breathe. Finally the red eyed man smiled.

"Hmpf" was all he said as he turned around and exited the room. The occupants' eyes followed him and came back together to consider the next course of action. It didn't seem like anyone was going to speak, but Hayato finally spoke up.

"Well it looks like your orientation is over. Welcome to The Crusade."
​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
Her words exploded with grandiose expectation and vivid excitement, something of which Ace knew very well to stay wary of. Laced with such deception and trickery, he knew better than to trust her and her ways. A faint thought of an ordinary individual appeared before him. A boy who assumed he was merely another teenager in the seams. A boy he met by the lands of snow, and irritatingly common boy you'd meet any where. However, he would have the perfect response for this situation. Reminding himself of the child teacher of the name of Kentarou, he pondered his words and mannerism and replicated it as a whole.

"No thanks, just let me be the boring background character that gets to live in peace."  

The dull stare that continued on his sights, the locked of their iris. It as if the previous encounter of life or death had faintly yet effectively dispersed itself from his ocular stare. Not to mention she had been lying as well. If he had any sort of sympathy for humanity, a simple no would've sufficed. Granted, it's not like Ace did not want to spend time with the dark-skin youth, it was more of a situation where he knew he'd get into trouble. As much as he himself loved and enjoyed mischief her was certainly not in any sort of circumstance that could be as easily lifted as the prodigal student of Kyo Minami which stood before her. 

"And stop it with all those movement and poses. We don't live in a Sentai series, you fool." 

She was being loud too. Was this also a means of gaining popularity. Also how did she expect to do anything crazy dressed like some high-school student across this hour of the night? Did she think people would take two kids seriously like that or did she think she could go far and beyond because of her status? You know what, that wasn't even a question, that was fact. She knew she could do anything she placed her mind in and more over she would drag Ace across the whole ordeal if it meant she could somehow bathe him in some cleansing light like some guardian angel. 

For a moment however, he noted that her eyes drafted across him features. Something she shouldn't know had caught her eye. Even though he took the precaution of not mentioning it initially, he claimed in a single phrase:

"And stop staring at me. It's making me nervous."


----------



## Hollow (Jan 4, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service VI*

Yuuko let her eyes wander to the fallen bike and blinked as she wasn't really sure what to reply for a second. Then, slowly, she felt something bubble from deep inside her soul: excitement. Her eyes practically glittered as a large grin pushed her blushing cheeks upwards. "Well," she answered, trying to seem as composed as possible. "There's always  a first time."

Gleefully, she was about to lead the way when she looked at the guards around them and frowned. "Should we just leave like this though?"

"We should hurry to complete our mission, none of them seem to bear life threatening injuries," Yukino swiftly came in as she tied all the bandits securely.

"That's true missy, go ahead," one of the security guards said as he painfully got up. "We can manage now that they've actually been captured."

Yuuko grinned impossibly wider and immediately  turned around. "Well, if you insist!" Excitedly, she practically ran all the way to the vehicle and lifted it up straight, checking it from top to bottom, testing the handles and trying to figure out how different it would be from her bicycle. Nodding once she deemed herself ready, she pulled her hair back into a messy knot and threw her leg over the bike to test the height. Then, she patiently waited on the side as Yukino looked over the motor and the general mechanics of the vehicle, trying to do as much as she could with what she had at hand.

"We don't really have helmets, but we'll be fine. Though any kids who maybe be watching this at home, don't ever ride a bike without your helmets~" The teen happily chanted to no one in particular as Yukino slid herself onto the backseat and held on tightly to her waist. "You ready?"

"Proceed."

*"Let's roll!"*

Losing her hold on the breaks and, pressing on the accelerator, Yuuko launched them into road at max speed, laughing wildly as she wished she had a pair of goggles to protect her eyes. "There's a path we can use up ahead!" Yukino shouted over her shoulder. "Just keep going this way and I'll give you pointers."

Leaving a trail of dust behind then, the girls rode away, Yukino's long hair blowing wildly behind her. Really, the only thing missing the picture was a pair of shades. 
​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 4, 2016)

Kisei, Nanashi​
As soon as we were escorted into the village, I immediately began looking about.

"Small"; "Quiet"; "Isolated"; "Quaint" - These are but a few words that came to mind as we were escorted to the center of the village towards the large bonfire. It was entirely possible the crew of that smuggler ship were referring to a village that _they_ were familiar with, given how secluded this small village is.



> "Wait! You've seen the tengu then!?" He asked, "Ah. No. Not personally." THUD! Jirou fell over and quickly stood back up. "But then! How do you know it's a tengu?" "We just believe it to be so." THUD! Jirou fell over again. "Stop... Just... Stop..." He let out a deep sigh and rubbed his eyes. "Do you know how to get to the main city? where the leader of the island is?" The man nodded. "Ofcourse!" "Great! Can you take us there?" "After the festival." THUD!!!! "I.... hate this mission..."


"Do not be so disheartened, Nishimura-san - There may very well be food during this _festival_ of theirs. It would be outright odd otherwise, considering how festivals are usually operated..."  

Briefly turning my attention towards Jirou and the villager, then towards the sky, I let out a brief, sharp exhale. "...There are four possibilities for what this "tengu" is: First off, it could very well be that mythological creature, and if the mythology is to be believed, it is an intelligent creature and could indeed be reasoned with. Secondly, the "tengu" may be nothing more than a large predatory bird - if this is the case, those women and girls may very likely be dead. The third possibility is that the kidnapper has designed a puppet to look like the creature and is controlling it. Lastly, the kidnapper themselves may be personally doing the kidnapping, perhaps with an apparatus or suit of some sort that allows - or emulates - flight, redesigned to look like either a tengu or a large predatory bird. " I stop for a moment, returning my attention to them.

"Needless to say, if the one responsible is indeed a tengu, then it may simply be sating its curiosity. If a _human_ is responsible for the abductions, it may be an effort to accumulate wealth through ransom money, or a forced harem...or a trafficking operation." I stop again, noting the increasingly concerned expression of the man and of the nearby villagers. 

"Well..." I quietly clear my throat. "...That is just my thought on the matter."

I fall silent again, glancing off towards another one of the mountains surrounding us.
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2016)

*Iwagakure no Sato - Gāden

The Resurrection For One's Soul*

To be certain about his revival, he heralds the suggestion of his former summon, his companion and friend, Hanekawa Tsubasa. Although the circumstances between the two was indeed misfortunate, he couldn't deny that it was somewhat of relief to have met her once more. It was truly a gift to have seen her eyes of a golden specter radiate on this night. However, whatever bound them once before had been lost in today. It had faded, concealed itself upon the annals of not only history, but of dimensions as well. And as saddening as it, Rosuto hadn't the slightest interest in rejuvenating what he himself had released at a juncture of extremity. 

Where he faced the greatest evil, he would have to give up even the things that made him happy. But today was not a time of mourning, in fact, with what gift he was presented with at the aid of his prior summon, he would take any and all incentive to find. To his surprise also, the name which elevated through their conversation... it was a name he was somewhat familiar with. Prior in life, he had heard the name, but had never actually met the person. To have her here, live upon the people of this world, it was indeed a surprise. And moreover, the man whom herald the possibility to his survival, was none other than a man he killed as well... Hisashi... Iwa's Kage. 

Rosuto held absolutely no respect for Hisashi, in fact, anything more than bitterness was absolutely out of the question. Hisashi was one of the many who dared interfere on his plans. And on top of that he was responsible for saving Zellous Kazama as well, a target which was of utmost importance to kill. However, dealing with not only a former lover, but with the wife of his... Rosuto couldn't really be too neutral about the situation. But it was a necessity if he ever wished to reclaim what was rightfully his. As this however, in this world, the secrecy of his existence was... gone. No one knew his name, his acts, or anything. It was as if he had a new start. A new life... it was somewhat discomforting, but also relieving. His feet pushed him to the distance, arriving at the Garden where he was told he would meet his target. 

A field decorated with the lush colors of appreciable fauna stretching across the crisscross walk ways that lead around the area and benches for those who wish to settle and take in the scenery. This expanse of terra firma located in Garden, a newly designed institution of education for the emerging youth of the world that sat in the province of Iwagakure. Located on its first floor, a place of rest and relaxation for visitors and students alike, is now silent in its totality as only a single person patiently waiting, a woman, of athletic build and olive skin that shined from the stark darkness of her hair. The pressing of footprints against the stone road caused her to casually dart her eye to the side.

“That creature who follows that silver haired pain in the ass inquired to me about a friend of hers who wish to meet me. Her eyes, normally enduring of pain and sullen, were filled with emotion I don’t see all that often anymore. Harping to me, practically begging, for me to come met this person and hear him out, alone no less.” Reminiscing on the entire situation that brought her here, folding her arms and throwing her leg over the other. Eyes blue as the ocean relayed how unamused she was. 

“But you’re just a kid, no older than my own daughter. I imagine that thing had something to do with it, but how is it that you go about requesting me for help?” 

Her eyes, her aura all of which seemed familiar to Rosuto, something about her broke an image which hid amidst the memories of the other world. Maybe she herself was someone he has met, but not acknowledged. Or more likely than so, they hadn't the opportunity to do so. 

"Help is indeed a very fragile term. I am more here to merely pick up something that belongs to me." The boy spoke, his right eye closed, the pigment of sapphire hue contesting with the woman before him. Her eyes seemed indifferent, but more over there was the distinct feature which peered through her stare. One which spoke a silent disregard he supposed on her part. 

"Oh? You must mean this." Scrapping harshly against the pavement, from underneath her seat, a box slid out into the open as she kicked it from underneath her. Embellished in the famous colors of the village stone, a translucent lock faintly glowed off the keyhole. "Under normal circumstances I really couldn't give a damn about this, but I was entrusted this by someone. Its contents are of something that hold valuable secrets, yet you claim it's yours? Why exactly should I believe or even give it to you, boy?" 

"Shouldn't Hanekawa's pleas be enough to satiate your wild curiosity?" 

"Her pleas were that of a deadman's, unheard, and soon to be forgotten. But...." Taking a quick glance at the chest below, there was an air of mystique to this that even captivated her. "The person who gave this to me has been acting far more suspicious than he normally does. It was because of that, that I met up with this 'friend that needed help'." Settling into her seat her emotions remained unchanged, but she began to open a bit more. "The game I'm in requires an eye for an eye, blood for blood, if you want this chest, then I suspect you didn't come empty handed yourself?"

"It's rather ironic you speak of her as such." Rosuto sighed through the seams of his own veil of concealed emotions. "Even dead men have voices." There held a sense of realism upon his words, the phantom of which consumed the flesh and soul of another spoke between the lace of his breath. "I brought nothing of material gain, as you see there is only the clothes behind my back. But certainly, I know of something even the world before you cannot seem to grasp in its entirety. That which you seem to hold a callous disregard for, it’s in actuality my literal remains. Something your ex-husband, the father of your child, ripped from me at my final moments in this world. No, not this world. In my own world." 

"Your own world?" For once the renown Red Monster of Konoha was startled unable to find the proper words. Just what did he mean about 'his world' and 'not this one.' Granted during the time she had been given what was in the chest, her study of it and the chakra that emitted off it, no one she appealed to could grasp what exactly it was, a foreign chakra unlike the one that exist in this world now. Maybe he could shed some light on all this, on what Hisashi is trying to keep hidden from her.

"Go on. I'm listening."​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2016)

_Beckoned Howls of The Weary Traveler: Phantom Heart _



Rosuto​
Rosuto pondered, for a moment a glimmer shone through her eyes for the first time since both began to speak. "You spoke of a daughter. Has she not ever mention of anything pertaining White? Not in a sense of description but more over, for a means to explain something of power?" 

Deep thought overtook her, looking into her lap, recalling an incident that seemed a bit out of place that, at the time, she had written off as a disillusion of her daughter. 

"A light that burns bright and hot seems to swell within my body before I go completely black. It's sorta kinda strange because it feels so familiar and fills me with some type of strength, though it's harsh and distant at the same time, Like it sapping away a piece of me." She recited word for word. "That's how my child described it at the time, more than several years ago. Are these connected?" 

"More than you'd like to and want to believe." Rosuto began to inhale, he was not use to long session where he spoke, and now that he has gain even if slightly the semblance of life. It held a different weight to finally inhale the earth's air. "Let's us start with the begging. My name is Rosuto Ivery. I have died in my world, which has been in total of this world, 10 years of passing. Hisashi, the man who you wed, the man whom you thought you knew is in fact a resident of the world where I was born. He, much like me and several others, are intruders of this dimension." His head rose towards the heavens, mind replaying old memories as it did so magnificently. "Even though I might seem this young, this is merely me utilizing a catalyst to sustain my soul upon this world of yours through the means of, much like your daughter, a boy who hold a resonance with the world of white." 

"You can thank your husband for that. He too, has an abnormal connection to this world. Hisashi, was a man whom I killed in my days when I walked and due to such influence he had gained prowess beyond many's comprehention. This world is seperate yet dimly connected to all other worlds. We call it, the White Room. A world whom I have sucummed to, a world which I now control." Flicking his finger, a radiate shine of white flame had rose from the plam of his hand. A flame like aura which disclosed Rosuto's power and opened his right eyes to demostrate the shift of a Sharingan to its Primordial dial form: Omoikane.  

?I see.? Looking upon the ghostly flames that represented this ?White Room? he spoke of and the shift in his eye to an ocular capability different than what she has witnessed in this world. Similar to Hisashi and much different like the two sides of a coin. From off his person Marietta could sense the same chakra that emitted from the object in the chest, the exact same. 

?This chakra is the same emitted from the object at my feet,as my daughter and Hisashi?.to an extent.? This was revelation of the world shehad never saw coming. To think that such a power existed, another world,another time line. Under regular circumstances she possibly would?ve ignored his words, dismiss them entirely and would attempt to end his life on the spot, but what made this situation so much different than the others was the fact that?

Everything he said was sound. It matches all she had observed in the last few years, from Hisashi weird behavior to the incidentswith her daughter. This foreign chakra she?d bee sensing and working toward discovering,all of it seem to click together effortlessly at this man, Rosuto?s, epiphany. 

?Your soul resides in this ?White Room?, which you claim control over, yet I imagine there?s more to it than that, isn?t it?? The resigned Rosuto looked to her, curious at her words. ?I wasn?t expecting any of this,your words reveal just how grand this is, but you mentioned several others, Hisashi specifically. Which means you all hold some influence over this room correct?? Her eyes feel upon he chest.

?Hisashi?s control over this room must be remarkable, even to impress you. I?ve seen him do and say things, that seem improbable althoughI?ve always given it the benefit of the doubt that he was just a skilled shinobi, now I seem it?s much more than that. In fact, he once said that he loathes death, but it loves him.? Marietta pointed to her own eye, to represent Hisashi?s.

?Thanks to his eye, so explain that one last thing to me Rosuto, the eye. Yours, while bearing the same traces, is vastly different from Hisashi?s that looks more like a fiend. Is that what allows you to exist in this world, through that boy.? 

Rosuto had to hand that to this woman, she was far more intellectual than he had expected. "Correct. It is through my Sharingan that not only have I managed to sustain my soul between to dimentions, but also Hisashi's as well is responsible of not only utilizing the world but channeling it throught his own eyes. Truly, I have know of his ability of regeneration, in fact, I would like to say it more in-depth than mere healing. It's as if his ability is just to place it simply, he adapts to the injury and succumbs it."  Rosuto concluded, rising three fingers to designate the number of things she must do.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2016)

*Iwagakure no Sato - Gāden

The Resurrection For One's Soul II*

"The White Room is a world of disdain and misery. To have your child resonate with such a world must worry Hisashi deeply, or he's just aware enough that she will not be affected, though he shouldn't presume much. But still you will follow three steps." 

He continued without breaking contact. 

"First you will mention the name of the boy whom I am now possessing. His real name is Mao Motonashi. If you speak to him about it, he will be somewhat surprised, but not so to the point of worry. But then, you will mention mines as any form of retort to anything he says. And finally. You will finish it all off by mentioning the name Zero. With that, he'll have no choice but to speak. Your daughter is involved in a world where even the strongest can die in a shadow of madness and illusions. Tread carefully. Though I hold no respect for him, I truly wish no ill will on whatever he decided to spawn on this world."

Blunt were his words of explanation on what path to take when confronting the man who now ruled over the land of stone. Those three names, Mao Motonashi and Mariella, her daughter, then finally a man named Zero. The first and last were rather unique names, more so was the last of those two, Zero. Faintly she recalled familiarity with the name, he was a relative of that silver haired boy. Additionally, there was also this?kid or rather the man who was housed inside this young boy. Rosuto?. that too felt like a call back to her memories. Unfortunately, his connection was even weaker than the one known as Zero. Just where had she heard that name before? 

?This side of the world is all to outlandish, another world? The White Room? How exotic are the powers that hold dominance in this land? I find myself continually learning more and more each day; however, none stand as grand as what you?ve just told me.? Raising from off her seat, the two now stood face to face, though of greater build than the young man the spirit Rosuto showed no concern, simply looking to see what more she wished to know. 

A harsh shrill against the concrete brought his eyes down to his face. There the chest stood before him followed by the shadow of Marietta.

?An eye for an eye.? She spoke as she began to pass him until she stopped just a bit pass his side. ?Being departed from this world for so long, your ignorance can be perdonato, this once. But you will listen to me as I say this. These words I?m about to speak they are no threat, only a promise.? Sharing a momentary silence, only the breeze at their side, letting the weight of the words she was to speak bring about anticipation. 

?Don?t ever speak to me that way again. Knowing the embrace of death cannot save you from the flames of hell, so when or if we meet again, that in mind. Disrespecting me has never been the smartest move for anybody and I wouldn?t want to have you iced after this beneficial exchange between us, capsice??

?Also, ragazzo.? Walking away to leave the inhabitant of the white room to himself, to his prize, there was only one last thing she wished to say to him as she began to exit off the grounds. 

?Thank you.?​


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2016)

_
Coffee for Elephants 
Interaction Arc
Hotaru_​
Hotaru took a deep breath as she was being attended to. The medics worked fast in this building because it was the battle ground. Medics came here to practice healing jutsus and basic injury treatment. A few of them were older seniors, but most were juniors and underclassman who treat this as community service. Though as fast as they came, they left leaving Hotaru to sit on the bench and look up at the board. They were both in the red when it shouldn?t be like that. Hotaru clicked her teeth before trying to wind herself down. 

_?Do you wish for replay data to be sent to your email?? _Met had asked once the healers left,_ ?Do you want a report as well??_

Hotaru took a deep breath and laid up against the wall, ?Shoot me.?
_
?In the head??_ Met laughed a bit,_ ?I will be delighted.?_

Met took out her tablet and began tapping around, _?Comparing your performance from last time, you?ve actually done worse.?_

_?You are slower and your punches are weaker, even with the extra force?Your inflicting damage was 25% lower than that of last time, which is 50% weaker than that when you first arrived. Though your tolerance has yet shown any dip in quality, pain tolerance still high, and you from observation you stay in a good mental state. However, I will report that you have a lack of self-preservation.?​_
Hotaru looked at Met, who looked down at her,_ ?You want to get better, or you want me to send the report??_

?Send it, I haven?t been keeping them updated on my status?Even if they get mad, it?s better than hiding my ass for another month or two.? Hotaru sighed as she grabbed a complimentary towel and rubbed the sweat off her face. As she was doing this, Yuuko had come to visit her. Met respectfully bowed at the girl before leaving, she wasn?t a part of the school so no data was taken from her.

Hotaru looked up at her when the girl started to lecture her, ?Do you know that some group animals are known to let sick and weaker version of the group die??

Hotaru passed the girl a water bottle, ?If the group is being hunted, they all just abandon those that can?t run while protecting the young ones. Those sick and weak are left to die. In the field, if I?m hampering down my team to the point I risk the death of those around me. I will gladly fight like an insane person until my team makes it out safely.?

?In the end I?m a ninja, if I die, someone will take my place eventually.? Hotaru grabbed one of the free snacks and threw one at her, ?You should try it when they chose a desert or artic region to train?.Ugh, its hell.?

Hotaru leaned against the wall for a minute and smiled at the girls comment. 

?Good for you Miss Dolly.? Hotaru laughed, ?But that?s the biggest insult I ever heard, ha, you were relaxed with me. If I was a good partner, I should have pushed you to the edge?.?

Hotaru phone vibrated and it was Met with her scores, and the rankings of Class A?.

?Though it fits.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2016)

*King Kazama
in
Kill Jintaku* 

"It's uncomfortable but my friends are hurt so I can't let you leave yet. Please put up with it a while longer." ​
 King could hear the squeaky little thing prattling on about the other insignificant trashes that had been gathered around. Her vocal endeavors toward a peaceful resolution were met with hate filled eyes that were a gateway into a world where she would be torn apart. 

The aquarium had created a fish eye lens effect on King as he peered out the outside, the vision of the poor souls crying as they ran further and further from the light. The chorus of their anguish became King?s own as he chose to take upon himself the burden of shepherding these poor souls to be purified in the light of Jashin. 

In that moment his anger had leapt from the plateau of vexed to explosive as the careless, calcium impoverished, girl before him was utterly oblivious to her crimes, at the pre-deprivation of a salubrious spiritual ascension. Her woeful ignorance led her to believe she was doing a righteous service but if a person like Jintaku was worth saving to the shinobi? 

?You Fucking Filth!?​
The whites of King?s eyes turned to a smoldering vat of emerald vigor, his listless floatation within the water sphere had come to an immediate halt, as he effortless brought his hand to the boundary of the sphere. The water within the King?s aquarium cage began to spiral around him as that same emerald began to infect the deep blue, taking hold and wringing it?s essence with an invisible hand, the aquamarine was suffocated, bubbles forming at the epicenter of the bubble. In this moment there was nothing more that the Scion of Jashin wished for than to escape from this prison to unfurl a storm of pain upon the female primitive. In this moment he wished to escape these shackles so he may wrap his hands around her throat and crush every vessel that conglomerated around her skinny neck. 

?So shall it be written, so shall it be done...?

KOTEI NO ISHI

*BOOM*​
Scalding hot emerald water exploded dousing the room in its torridity. The outburst was so uproarious that rivulets rained down from above as King was mounted on bended knee, his breathe labored and hair matted down with the anchor of dampness, accentuating his mad dog imagery was the streak of lunacy that remained firmly embedded in his aura. Slowly rising upward he stomped forward a hair?s breadth from Yuuko as he reached out one hand, but he was locked in place. This was the moment that King?s body partook in a treacherous endeavor as his hand began quake, he was unable to control the essential tremor that had enchanted his hand. The Silver Samurai snarled in frustration as he grabbed that traitorous hand.

?You stupid dirty little nothing! You think the likes of you can stop me? Once I get control of this I?m going to cut you in clean fucking halves. Perfectly right down the middle. Your wretched soul won?t leave your body and you will suffer for what you did today. I will have my vengeance in this life and you will most assuredly fear me in the next.?


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​

?Oh I know what would you prefer~?​
Hotaru purred before unbuttoning her vest revealing her pure white dress shirt underneath. Hotaru took her hair from the pony tail and ran her hands through her hair quickly, giving it a messy appearance. She wrapped her arms under her chest, pushing them up as she began to breathe heavily. Hotaru lips parted as she looked down at Ace, but he didn?t even bat his eyelashes. He just stared at her as if he was asking her what the hell she was doing. Hotaru dropped her arms and pouted as she looked away?

?Whatever?Old man?? Hotaru snorted as she looked at him and ushered him to follow her, ?You?ve just gotten older, that?s all I?m noticing.?

Hotaru had a pep in her step, a literal pep, all her steps were wider than Ace?s. That she was only a good distance ahead of him. She turned to him and covered her eyes.

?What I can?t look at you anymore? Oh what?s gonna happen? Gonna rip out my eyes??​
Hotaru peaked through her fingers to look at him, before grabbing them and hissing in pain. 

?Shit?You should have warned me?? Hotaru seethed through her teeth before dropping her hands, ?That you?ve gotten so old during the last time we met! Holy shit! It's turning me into an old lady....!!?

"Back in my day...Children read books not these E-books...!"​
Hotaru could see the light drain from his eyes. Was this the same boy she met at the caf?? Or was this some imposter. Though before he could even retort, she walked back to his side and grabbed his hand. She entwined their fingers together and laughed.

?You can?t run away tonight. There so much we are going to do!? Hotaru cheered, ?And you are stuck with me, background character or not??

Hotaru began to pull him into the dark parts of the buildings. Where the lights of the city began to disappear. She led him through the twist and turns of trashcans and homeless people. She knew where she was going, she planned this when she first moved to Ame, but lately everyone was so busy that no one could join her. And now that orders were finally coming from the top, she knew that today could be the last night she could have free.

Though she had stopped and turned back to Ace, ?You feel that??

She asked as she stopped them. The ground beneath them was jumping a bit.

?We are close~ I can almost hear the music!?​
A couple darker alley ways and the thumping of the ground had gotten more ferocious until the sounds of upbeat electronic music could be heard and a huge guard man could be seen blocking the entrance of a place with a brightly lit sign. A brightly lit sign that just simply said Beats, under the sign in bright red lights explicitly stated no noncombatants, a ninja only club. That wasn?t uncommon in ninja based societies such as the Small Three.

Beat were one of the many that catered exclusively to ninjas. How did they differ from regular clubs were that the feeling were amplified by chakra. The music, the sense of community, and everything. There were a rare few that even connected the patrons of the club to each other, but things like that were dangerous because many lost their sense of self. Beats wasn?t one of them, but it was an amplifier, even now Hotaru could feel her hair stand on end when she released Ace to talk to the guard.

?We will like to get in please!? Hotaru smiled, the guard gave her one good look

_?This is a ninja only club miss, and plus you look hella underage, there should be some non-combatants teen bars.?_​
Hotaru pat herself down, ?Listen I forgot my id, can I prove that I?m ninja someway??

The guard shrugged before turning around and giving her a concrete circular ball,_ ?Break it and you and your friend are in.?_

Hotaru smiled, ?Totes!?

Hotaru didn?t waste any time crushing the huge ball in her hand, ?Ace, come on! We?re in!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2016)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
"What pushes me?"​
To be honest I was shocked at her audacity but simultaneously amused by it. For the first time in a long time a primitive had brought a smile to my face. This wasn't an ironic or perfunctory reaction, she had stirred something within me that was downright jovial. I mean imagine that someone from the same filthy bloodline as Kyo Minami would essentially ask me what my motivation was. Better yet she was the sister no one had ever heard of. This strange girl was the most charmless thing I had ever laid eyes on but she had a different mind from the rest of the them. It was something even I had to acknowledge as special. 

She was a true anomaly, the fruit of a rusted vine.​
"I believe in Jashin because he believes in me." I had a sense of how that statement may have come off to someone who was essentially in the dark. The divine tapestry that was my destiny was etched in a fabric beyond comprehension. The girl was better than most so I was unsure of what if any she could understand. Perhaps I just for once desired to try to get someone to understand my claim of right. To that extent my answer was not because the girl had asked but merely because I wanted to answer.

"My life means more than anyone who has come before and anyone who will come after. Simply put I am the greatest person to ever live."

My words carried their plain and common meanings, their was not a hint of grandeur it had been ordained by the keeper of light on the day I was born.

"Shinobi have created a world that is constantly on the brink of ruination. The shinobi control our world and have constantly been a disappointment. My birth means that the constant failure of this system is over."

"You asked before if world domination is my goal and to me that's a gross generalization. The world is mine and I have no need to dominate something I already own." 

I felt that in my noble heart so I was able to say it with the core strength of iron.

?Political power?. No I simply wish to dominate all aspects of respect. That is a much more stately pursuit of a King.?

The truth was that being King of all that Jashin?s Light touches meant that I didn?t need that kind of power from normal men and women. I craved something deeper, I was meant to commandeer their hearts and minds to my heart?s content.

?A long and bountiful rule? I think when we live in that time we should always live in that time. I?m sure it doesn?t make sense to you but I guess the simplest way to say it? I?m just trying to get us all closer to the inevitable.?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
His hands smothered at his pockets as he mindlessly stared at the sign which read the name of a bar. What was it with her and such arbitrary places? Did she really find enjoyment in drinking and perusing around aimlessly while blissfully unaware of anything around them? Ace wasn't one to enjoy anything of this caliber for a variety of reason, to be honest, more to the point, he really didn't care would suit his sentiments over the situation better. Knowing who he was going with it was really to be expected. Some Shinobi dump of some kind where she could flex and shit talk around apparent adults who were about as mature as they were at their high-school caliber level. Drinking wasn't on his repertoire, not that he believe on it or not, to each his own, however he didn't care for the effects. He was already crippled as it was, his only aid were things he could summon out of an other worldly plain, which he himself was not completely familiar with. He would have to excessively exercise mind, body and soul due to his lack of chakra. And much more so, his lack of being able to manage any sort of chakra at all. So to have come to such a bar, at such a location, with such a lady had only a single effect on him, mediocrity. 

He was if anything just regular. The sound was loud, the bar was full, much like his escapades with the young Okami, he would find himself a second time on a bar. And much like that time he wasn't glad as he probably should be. For someone like Hotaru, however, she beamed at the idea of some 'fun' with him. And while he was certainly pleased of that, he could't help but silently complain that a bar was really the last thing he cared for. Especially due to two factors. The first and foremost obvious, they were young. He didn't care about breaking the law, in fact he'd done it multiple times before from robbing a man's wallet, breaking and entering and even act of violence for one sake or another. On the other hand, drinking was just not some sort of pleasant luxury for him. In fact, it hindered him, again someone who relied entirely on his body couldn't deter himself to poison it even for a minute. And secondly, this bar was specific for Shinobi.

What does that mean? Ace is indeed signed as a Genin from Kumo, he is in fact someone recognized within the ranks as a Shinobi, but why did a setting like this bothered him so? Was it the atmosphere? No, the atmosphere bothered him as indecent, but not because of Shinobi. Was it the music? The music was loud and it caused the room to reverberate to the point that the floor shook under his feet, yet this again, did not bother him as if it were anywhere else it would, but this was a bar. This was to be expected. It was nothing to do with any of those but the fact that bothered him, that actually upset him was the nature of this bar. He knew what they were and other than just escaping bar as a whole, he just away from places like these. These places had enhancers of sort which radiated and resounded across the wavelength of people's chakra channels. It amplified their natural sensitivity towards their surroundings and allowed a more livid and exciting perception of their surroundings and the atmosphere. It's closest thing to a drug without actually being detrimental to the body. It engrossed the feeling of excitement and euphoria to certain zenith, however, Ace could not sense this.

Don't confuse him however. This wasn't because of anything regarding his personality, this wasn't at all because he hated the scenery or that he wanted to go home. No, this was just something simple, he couldn't feel anything special, because the source of which would herald such he didn't have. He wasn't able to feel anything outside he current status because he didn't have chakra to begin with. So every effect any of this had, was nullified completely. Maybe Hotaru forgot such a crucial detail, but regardless he didn't care and decided to follow. 

As the noise overflowed the space and light of shades and hues illuminated the path to the entrance of the actual premise he had seemed to be ported to an entirely new world. Turning his gaze towards his companion he only said.

"Why are you even so eager to be in a place like this? Enjoy whatever of you childhood you have left. You call me an old man, but all I see is a kid trying to grow up too fast. Or are you compensating for something?"

He ushered through his words rather mockingly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2016)

It Takes Two to Tango With A Tengu-



> Briefly turning my attention towards Jirou and the villager, then towards the sky, I let out a brief, sharp exhale. "...There are four possibilities for what this "tengu" is: First off, it could very well be that mythological creature, and if the mythology is to be believed, it is an intelligent creature and could indeed be reasoned with. Secondly, the "tengu" may be nothing more than a large predatory bird - if this is the case, those women and girls may very likely be dead. The third possibility is that the kidnapper has designed a puppet to look like the creature and is controlling it. Lastly, the kidnapper themselves may be personally doing the kidnapping, perhaps with an apparatus or suit of some sort that allows - or emulates - flight, redesigned to look like either a tengu or a large predatory bird. " I stop for a moment, returning my attention to them.



Jirou watched as Kisei turned to look towards some of the mountains of the island. "Ahem... Well, all very possible options." He coughed into his hand and turned back to the man that had lead them this far. "Well! Don't be a stick in the mud! It's a festival! It's time to feast and cheer! And hopefully one way or another our girls will be brought home!" With that he walked off, Drums beating and fires burning. 

"Maybe you could find yourself something to eat Kisei-kun." Jirou paused for a moment. "Perhaps something.. exotic." He still had his suspicions that Kisei was some kind of zombie, ghoul or daywalking vampire. "Go on... Drink some blood." He thought to himself, narrowing his eyes at Kisei. "Or maybe some brains would do you better hmm." But He didn't say anything aloud. "I guess we're stuck here till the festival is over regardless." 

Jirou found himself a seat on a nearby bench. "It can't hurt to enjoy ourselves a little right?" There wasn't any immediate danger after all and they still had a few days travel till they got to the capital anyways. "So! Where you boys headed to!" One of the villagers questioned them. "Oh! We're going to the capital!" Jirou smiled at the man. "Oh? Are you going to take the subway? It's the only way to travel round these parts! We tried to cut through the jungle, but it's just the trees are nearly twenty or more feet thick! So we decided diggin was a better option!" 

Jirou sat in silence for a few moments. "A... Subway..." He knew it... That damned crew continued to change their story and LIE! "I'm going to beat the tar out of them." He clenched his fists in anger. "Yes. We will be taking the SUBWAY. Since it appears that is an actual option." He grumbled. "Of course! I take it to the capital all the time!" Jirou let out a sigh. "But you'll have to wait till tomorrow! The festival is blockin the subway!" Jirou's head sunk to his chest. "Of course."


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2016)

_
The King and The Flower
Naomi Minami
Interaction Arc_​

There was a chord struck with her when she looked at him. The face he had made was so sure of himself. So unbent by anything that it was impossible to lead him astray from his beliefs. In a way she found it amazing and in another she found it weird, almost an abnormality that there was a convention like that from a person that wasn?t from the University. It was so pure and innocent in a way but it was coming from him, which was something she never expected. Naomi felt it boil inside of her stomach, something that made her stomach churn with excitement and curiosity as she looked at him. As she studied him?.

She wanted to know _*more*_. 
He sparked that inside of her?​
She wanted to know more to the point it disgusted her and she silently chided herself for it. The boy was almost like a dish laid in front of her ready to be torn apart and sampled to no end. He was such an abnormality to her, a strange abnormality that was being warned not to touch. The Jashin way, she remembered that the clan didn?t want to deal with people of that nature, nor did others, and even Kyo who was so open to other people didn?t enjoy the company of the people of that faith. It was like toxic substance that no one wanted to see, no one wanted to talk about, and yet here he was in front of her.

Naomi heard stories of the first man and woman, tales from an old religion that became irrelevant as time passed. Of a fruit that dangled from the tree that was forbidden by god. To be denied a pleasure made they want it more and so the first woman ate it, and was casted away from paradise with the first man.

They said women were more likely to succumb to desire because they were denied so much. 

Was this the feeling that Naomi had from him?

?It?s?fitting?? Naomi forced herself to talk as she swallowed a developing lump in her throat, she placed her fingers to her mouth as she looked away from him, ?It?s very fitting for such a King.?

People of Jashin way should be ignored​_If we just take a sample? No one has to know_
The boy is annoying​_*But deep down you want to know more of the taste right?*_​
She did, she wanted a taste so badly that it almost shown on her face. She almost drooled with expectation of knowing more about the boy.  It was a recent hang up of hers, she wanted to know more, she wanted to experience more, and she wanted to be more than who she was at this point in time. Though it was such a slow grind that she didn?t know if she was changing. 

?You said you were coming back right?? Naomi voice was so silent, almost like a mouse, ?King Kazama?.?

?King Kazama?? She repeated his name out loud, ?Kazama?.?

_?K I N G K A Z A M A.?_​
It was a foreign feeling, a tickle on her tongue that she wasn?t use to as she committed his name to memory. 

?I will remember you now, I will be looking for your return.? Naomi bowed as she noted that they were at the closes train station that lead out the village, ?King Kazama.?


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
Ninja?s of all had certain privileges that no random person had, because if someone is putting their life on the line for their country certain rules shouldn?t apply to them. So drinking was one especially in the Small Three, where most kids had their first kill when they were 13. When the first kill happened, then that was when someone can legally drink alcohol. Compared to the noncombatant age of 18 to 21 for some other village. Drinking was one and moving out was another perk, when the child feels as though they are ready to move out after a few missions are under their belt they can legally apply for their own place. Although the University grades factor into it as well, so most teens moved from Tani to Kusa, and then Kusa to Ame.

So the club patrons ran from a slight wide variety of ages. Mostly from 16 to 25, with a sprinkle of those that were below the average and those who were higher. There were many clubs that were sprinkled around Ame for ninjas alone that dedicated an experience to certain ages or a wide variety. Hotaru lead Ace through the crowd to the bar, which offered a wide arrangement of drinks. From alcoholic to nonalcoholic, and things that were cut.

Hotaru turned to him and frowned at him by his question and possibly his tone as well.

?You know, we are ninjas right?? Hotaru asked as she ruffled around in her duffle bag and pulled out two small circular items that were tightly wrapped in plastic, ?You know that there a possibility that this is our last night together? You know that when we die there are going to be a dozen of us to replace us on the field??

Hotaru got close to Ace, moving his hair out of the way revealing his neck, ?We are ninjas, and because of that we don?t get certain pleasures. We don?t get a chance to grow old with a partner, we possibly won?t see the day our kids grow up, or our kids die before us. It?s a terrifying thought right??

She placed one button on his neck, ?But we gotta think about it, even if it scares us, we gotta realize that. Even I get scared sometimes, Ace?.Who know how long this day of peace will last us??

?One minute we are playing and having fun, and the next?? Hotaru paused for a second because there was a chance that it might happen. That one day she will have to fight Ace, and possibly kill him because who he was inside. ??.It?s scary?."

?And Ace, no matter how much it looks like I?m having fun.?​
She placed the last one on his neck and covered it with his hair, ?I?m terrified?.I?m terrified that one day might be my last, that I won?t wake up again, and I won?t be able to piss off my family, or get on Kyo nerves. I?m so scared but at the same time I accept it, if I die tonight or tomorrow, by your hands, Kyo?s, or even a stranger. I will accept it, because I can say that I?ve tried my best.?

?I lived the life that was given to me, I had fun, with my family, with you?I don?t have time and that is what I?m compensating for, all the uncertain time I have. I want to live it as I want to??​
Hotaru placed her hand over his neck a little bit over the small buttons that she stuck to his neck. She was being serious, she was opening up to him about what she felt. Hotaru never saw herself as a mother or a wife, but she was sad that the choice was taken away from here before she got to decide. She was upset that she will probably never experience the simple day to day life that noncombatants got to experience, it was one of the many reasons she hated them.

?Even if its just a couple hour thing, if there a possibility that you can experience the same feeling I get. I want to be the one that gives to you.? Hotaru began to infuse the small button with her chakra, ?It?s only a prototype, but it allows you to be a receptive to chakra. It makes you chakra sensitive. I don?t know the full science about it, but it?s like my chakra doing something to something inside you.?

?Pfft?? Hotaru laughed a bit,_ ?I?m inside of you.?_​
Hotaru grabbed his hand and squeezed it, ?So what I want you to do is focus, tell me what you are feeling right now??

Hotaru feared a lot of things in life and most of it came from just being uncertain about the future. Though what she feared most was Ace, even now as she touched his hand she knew she was far away from him. She feared that he might have disliked her for bringing him here, she feared that he thought she was taking pity on him, but at most she feared those little things won?t work. And they wouldn?t be able to share something she felt when she walked in. The overwhelming feeling of it just being okay, that it was okay to feel scared, everyone felt scared and unsure. But when you walked into here, its different everyone was just enjoying themselves. 

And more than ever, she wanted to enjoy herself with Ace.

?Please?Ace?? Hotaru squeezed his hand once more, ?It?s working right??


----------



## Hollow (Jan 5, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait VII*

Yuuko took a sip of the water as she thought about everything Hotaru was telling her. It was at the tip of her tongue to argue that she hoped humanity had already evolved in a way where they don't need to leave the weak behind in order to survive. She understood her friend's point, where it was coming from and how it made sense. But the young girl couldn't help the bitter taste it left in her mouth. 

She would never want to leave a friend behind while escaping to safety and she'd never want to be left behind to die either. As noble as it sounded, Yuuko couldn't help but think it was stupid. If things got messy, everyone runs and, if there's someone who can't run you carry them. However, hadn't she been in a similar position to that of 'staying behind in order to let others escape'? So maybe she had no ground to argue one since, when push came to shove, she'd do the same.

"But."

The ebony haired teen opened the small package and took a bite out of the cereal bar. "I don't know. You have much more experience than me Hotaru so I feel like you already know this but," she blushed a little. "I still feel like there's a difference between giving it your all to protect someone and just throwing your life away."

"You're not just a ninja," Yuuko added quietly after a moment of thinking whether she should or now. "You're Hotaru of Class A, do you really think there's anyone else in this entire world that could possibly fill that spot if you were gone?" 

Looking up, Yuuko stared into her friend's eyes for a while, her own filled with admiration. "You're irreplaceable."

Finishing her cereal bar, she got up and shamelessly got herself two more to shove down her throat. Hunger and tiredness were finally starting to kick in. When Hotaru pulled her phone out, Yuuko discretely looked away, not wanting to intrude. She still laughed the girl's latest remark though. "You misunderstood me, I meant relaxed as in I didn't run away mid fight."

"Are you content with the results? I suppose not..." She looked down at her knees. "I'd like to spar another time if you're okay with it."

Bouncing off her seating, Yuuko hopped into a standing position and immediately regreted taking such liberties with her body. "I don't think I'll be standing up tomorrow. Or anytime soon. You coming back to Ame with me Hotaru?"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2016)

Jirou Is Still Traveling With The Monster- LT

​
The two sat in silence for a while longer, it was going to be a long train ride. But Jirou was starting to better understand the mind of Shou... He wasn't entirely bad. He wanted to be different, he just didn't know how to be. ?I can help him right?? He thought to himself, as he watched the teen still stare out the window, the mix of sadness and insanity on his face. ?There's gotta be a way to help him.? Though, it would probably be a hard road, from what he had said, the pain was deeply ingrained inside him. But time passed, Jirou continued to strike up conversation and Shou... continued to be Shou. ?Look buddy, I'm not gay, despite what people and I might say.?

?Its... not about that.? Jirou sighed and let it go... After many days of awkward conversation... The Train arrived at it's destination.


-Temple City-​
?Alright! Finally here!? Shou leaped off the train, cracking his neck and knuckles. ?What are you planning...?? Jirou asked calmly. ?Oh! I figure'd i'll just beat the holy shit out of these guys for information on where that priestess is.? He smirked as he spoke. ?Get it. Holy Shit. Temple. Priestess.? Jirou nodded, ?No, I got it, trust me, I get the joke.? He shook his head and started to walk down the road. ?But the temple is right there.? He pointed forward at the large temple atop the mountain. 

?Whoa, whoa whoa... we have to walk all the way up there...?? Shou blinked, ?Oh come on.? Jirou shrugged. ?It's not like we have many options here exactly.? 


-The Temple-​
?Hmm~ Hmm~? Kiyoko smiled and danced around while putting different outfits over hers and checking them out in the mirror. ?Um... Priestess... You've been acting... giddy all day... Might I ask what it is that's caused you such happiness?? One of her handmaidens questioned, ?Fufufu... It's nothing nothing.? Kiyoko blushed and waved her hand at the maiden, still trying on different outfits. ?Fufufu.. I'll show that Jirou just what's he's missing! I'll surely win him over with my sex appeal this time!? Her smile turned to one of determination. ?The power of my sex appeal will not be ignored!? 


-Back At The Steps-​
?IT'S HUGE!? Shou And Jirou shouted, both slowly turning away from the steps. ?Wellp we tried right Buddy?? Shou smacked Jirou on the back. ?Yeah we tried. Let's go look somewhere else.?The two began to step away from the stairs until... ?Halt good sirs! Are you the two boys here to see Priestess Kiyoko?? The voice called from behind them. ?Alright look, I'll kill him and-? ?NO! We don't kill!? ?You don't kill.? ?Yeah! I don't kill!? ?You should try it, it's pretty exciting.? ?No!? ?Yeah actually.?

?The priestess has foreseen your arrival, Please come with me.? The two boy's sighed and turned back around. ?This is going to take forever.? But they went through with it! Marching up the steps up the mountain... the long steps.. the ever increasing in length steps. ?SERIOUSLY ARE WE NOT THERE YET!?? Both shouted. ?Ah, It seems you both share a common impatience.? Shou blinked. ?Huh, I guess we do.? Jirou nodded, ?Yeah, it's... It's a fault of mine.? 

-A Few... Many Few Moments of Walking Later-​
The two arrived at the front gate of the temple. ?Sheesh overcompensation much?? Shou nudged Jirou, ?No.. trust me.? He let out a sigh as they walked into the temple doors. The two walked inside and through the hallways being led the priestess main ?Greeting Room.? There behind the bamboo and rice paper walls, she sat. ?Greetings Mashima-san.? Her silhouette bowed. ?Yo, so you always hide behind the shadows to make cool entrances or...?? ?S...Sh.... No. I'm merely doing my job as a priesstess and hiding my face.? 

Behind the paper walls however, she was adjusted her black dress and puffing up her chest. ?Damn it... Why are push-up bras so itchy.? ?I don't get a greeting...? Jirou sighed and sat down on the mat's provided for them. ?Please, Tell me what it is you seek Mashima-San, I the great Priestess Kiyoko who sees all futures shall find whatever it is you wish!? 

Shou blinked a bit. ?Alright, I need to find this guy.? ?What guy?? ?A Guy! Come on psychic lady! Do the psychic thing and figure it out!? Kiyoko clenched her fists and girt her teeth together. ?No! Keep Calm! Show Jirou you're a lovely lady! That is what will win him over!? She coughed and cleared her throat. ?I See all possible futures Mashima-San. I need to know what it is you seek, as you could be seeking hundreds of different people.?

?Ah, I'm looking for the missing samurai who trained me.? Shou stated, spreading his legs out and leaning back on his hands. ?Excellent thank you.? She searched her mind for this missing samurai, but... ?There are too many area's he could be Mashima-san. Could you perhaps...? ?Nah write em all down and i'll just check them all.? 

?Ngh...? She caught herself once more before she said anything. ?You ungrateful bastard! Do you know how hard it is to check all these futures!?? She thought to herself while gritting her teeth. ?Yes. I shall write them down for you.? 

Jirou just sat there confused. ?Wow... She's... Really proper when working. It's weird.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE!*​
Ren mulled the question over in his head, turning possibilities over inside the clockwork of his head. Scenarios and possibilities formed, splitting apart and converging like the roots of a tree; the options were almost endless. But was he really putting together the pieces, finding a proper solution? Or was he just writing scenarios in his head to fit his theory?

"I can't say," he finally answered, with a shake of his head, having decided that he liked none of the possible answers he came up with. "Too many things we don't know. We can't start drawing conclusions on possible motives with such little information to work with. The only way we'll find out is if we keep moving on. The good doctor might be able to tell us something."

"Won't he be heavily guarded by those beasts of his though, Houki-san?" Hakaizen asked, stepping forward, tone cautious but not fearful. Ren almost felt a little insulted by the apprehension he could detect in his voice. The implication that a few of those chimeras might actually pose a threat to them. To him. He resisted rolling his eyes at the question, decidedly internalising his irritation. _Oh, please._

"Yes, but _we_ also have _me_," he replied, smiling, momentarily dropping his persona as the humble squad leader. Ren suspected, however, that it wouldn't matter. His two team mates didn't seem to be the type that would be less cooperative just because of something like that. They seemed too reasonable, and he got the impression that the both of them would be perfectly happy to defer leadership to him, regardless. _Not that it would really matter either, anyway._

Hakaizen slowly nodded of his head, seemingly convinced, and the three of them continued through the first floor until they reached the stairs. The rest of the tower, for the most part, proved to be relatively quiet. Almost eerily so. _He must be saving them. Wants to overwhelm us with numbers when we get to the top. Wait, what's that?_ 

The Houki's eyes widened. He spun around, shouted a "Get back!" at the duo, but his warning was a few beats too slow. The tower shook, and then the spiral staircase exploded in a cluster of fire and dust, a rain of stone and pebbles. And suddenly, the three of them found themselves in free fall, rapidly descending down towards the ground in a way that could only end in them becoming another bloody smear for Ivankov to clean up.

"Bastard set a trap," Ren cursed to himself, quickly drawing a kunai. He flowed chakra to the tip, sharpening it, and with a surge of strength, smashed it into the wall. With an echoing clink and a slightly worrying shake of the handle, the blade embedded itself into the brickwork, halting his fall. Breathing a sigh of relief, he allowed his eyes to drift down to where Hakaizen and Hiniku were. Surely, they were also able to save themselves?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2016)

[Prologue]
-The Truth Is Not What You Seek-

_"It Tastes Like Sex"_
​

Under the cloudy skies of Kumogakure, a woman that could be called a goddess, a witch or a demon, sat beneath it's veil. Her un-surmountable number of atrocities had robbed her of the right to any longer be called a 'human'. Like anyone else, she had a name that anyone would know if you asked, but most refer to her as the 14th and Former Raikage.

"Much obliged, Marsh,"

The 14th received a glass of wine from the white-haired man in a bartender's outfit. With a dignified and composed air surrounding him, Marsh responded as he always had by his Master's side,

"At your bidding as always, Madam,"

The woman in scathingly clothed garments crossed her on leg over the other while sitting and rest her forearm comfortably on the small white table in front of her. No one seemed to be sitting in front of her, however that did not stop many villagers passing by to catch a glance at their former Raikage sitting so casually out in the open.

Not paying any heed to whereever their eyes looked upon her, the 14th Raikage said this without looking at Marsh, 

"Did Orwell manage to keep Zazan's brain intact?"

Such a bizarre and disturbing comment was spoken without a bat of an eyelash,

"Yes, Madam. Though I certainly cannot say the rest for his body, the brain in perfectly fine and being kept within storage,"

"What a suitable dog he is. As expected of one of my special types of Children. I know he'll never disappoint his dearest Mother like Zazan did,"

She took a sip of her wine, mentally leaving behind one of her most devoted and ambitious Children in her memory. After placing her glass down, the odd-eye'd goddess stared at an open with her ever pleasant smile. It seemed off and even weird to anyone that didn't know, but she was establishing a mental connection with someone else far away.

"Kurome, I'm sure everything is going as scheduled, correct?"

"Yes Mama, I've left clues of my location for the Bounty Hunters, *Ren Houki* and *Ise Miwa* to follow, I know they're on the way,"

What responded was a small feminine voice that held too much off a chilling tone for it's age

"What about the other two?"

"*Zane Tamura* and *Shige Yoshinaga* should be here as well,"

Silence passed along throughout the conversation,

".....'Should be'....or are?"

"Sorry Mama, they are definitely here,"

"Good, good...now....what about-"

Her fingers aggressively dragged along the table as she took a big gulp from her wine.

"....hiiimmmm~"

"......If you mean Kentarou Tsunamori, then he is right here in front of me,"

"Excellent. Let's get this party started then, Kurome. Exhaust Kentarou as much as possible. I'll be watching,"

"Yes Mama, I will never fail you,"

With that, the connection was severed and the Former Raikage slammed her glass on the table. Without any self control, she placed her thighs began rubbing violently against eachother. Trying her best to keep her composure, the women bite her bottom lip till bleed down her chin.

That witch was without care that the surroundings viewers that were once looking in admiration, were now cautiously retreating from the scene with unpleasant expressions all around her.

"Oooh Ken~ You were so cool fighting against that Mao, as expected of my hero!! Show me more, my cute little knight in shining armor! .......Tell me Marsh,...Did you know there's an eclipse today?"

-----



_"...Yaaaaaaaawwwwwn~"_

Waking from his bed, Kentarou sat up stretching his arms to their farthest reach. _"Ahh, how long was I out for?" _he commented while standing from his bed. Yet it was only right after that he realised, that this was not his bed. _".....What the,...."_, not only that, but he was not even in his room. What he was in seemed to be some extravagant hotel room that he would no way in hell would pay for.

"So you're finally awake,"

That voice came from a small white-haired girl in a ragged black cloak standing at the center of the room. If Kentarou had to describe her, she seemed like some sort of angry cosplayer that was pissed about her outfit being ruined._ "....I haven't seen you before, are you a new kid in the orphanage? How the heck did I get in here?" _

She narrowed her eyes,

"I've brought you here to Sunagakure for an important reason-"

_"Sunagakure!? You're joking!"_

He hastily ran to the nearest window he found an spread open the curtains. After being blinded by the suns rays for a second or two, the boy was shocked to find the large amounts of sand that surrounded the brown and yellow buildings and unknown landstructures. There was no way around it, this was undoubtedly Sunagakure.

_"Hey...what kind of stupid prank did they put me up to! This isn't anyway to treat a guy that just got out the hospital a few days after spending weeks there!"_

He wasn't speaking to anyone in particular but looked at the small girl in black as if she had the answer.

"That's what I'm trying to tell you, you are here to battle and try to stop me,"

_"....Quit joking around kid. Look I'll let you off with a warning if you tell me whose responsible for this,"_

He shrugged away her obvious joke that didn't even cause a bit of a smile to creak upon Kentarou's lips. Scratching his head, the boy sighed and began to walk,

"...You don't believe me?"

Without responding, the annoyed young teacher reached for the door knob and began to open it, until-

"The 14th,"

He stopped.

As if cold water had been dumped on his head, the boy instantly froze in his tracks without the slightest of movement. A blank look could only be seen in his eyes. Despite that, the girl continued to speak,

"The 14th Raikage, Mama, she has ordered me to be the Observer of this, The 2nd Challenge,"

_"DON'T SCREW WITH ME!"_

He slammed the door tight and turned around once again to look at the small girl before him. It was in that time, that the stoic young girl finally showed an emotion by displaying a cold and confident smirk on her round face.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"The name I was given is Kurome, like I said, I am the Observer of this 2nd Challenge. If you don't want yourself or anyone else to die, Tsunamori Kentarou, listen well."

_"Dammit,...."_

"Today, I will plan 3 attempts in total to massacre everyone in this village. Your Challenge is to of course, stop me. But that won't be so easy, you'll have to bring me down yourself if you don't want anyone to die,"

Kentarou's blood boiled, his eyebrows furrowed and his clenched teeth threatened to shatter from the pretty. The anger emanating from him could no longer be contained the longer he thought about the situation.

_"You....you can't be serious. You expect me actually fight you!? How old are you 10 or 9 years old!? There's no way in hell I'd fight a little kid! You shouldn't even be thinking about killing people!!! What the hell did she do!? Tell me what the hell kind of control does she have you under, I swear I'll stop her!"
_
"The first attempt begins in 25 minutes. Find your resolve by then," Without any consideration, Kurome disappeared. To be more accurate, her body literally slipped inside of her own shadow as if it were some  sort of pool, then it itself vanished. 
_
"Wait!!!"
_
She was gone without a trace. The only thing left within the room was a boy whose already flaming heart had coal tossed into it. The rightious fires of fury blazing uncontrollably within him, Kentarou kicked aside a nearby wooden chair as hard as he could. His raging soul demanded the person responsible.

_".....You're watching this aren't you.......aren't you!.....14th,....YOU BITCH!!!!"_


[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse>>]

- 2ND ARC -
- 2ND CHALLENGE -
- START -​


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2016)

Zane Tamura & Shige Yoshinaga
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 1












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

"_Your first task is to secure Ise Miwa, take this photo as reference." Arinaga explained stepping forward handing Shige and Zane photographs with their target printed on it. "The image is dated, but it is the last photo captured of her before the _incident._"



"She's beautiful..." breathed Shige, "Holy Spirit, what's her story?"

The man stroked his chin and began to pace the room slowly. "It's simple, she was betrayed by her village." he said calmly, taking a seat at the table Zane and Shige leaned against. "She was one of Otogakure's most powerful jonin, but unfortunately she was tasked with a mission far out of her league..."

Zane and Shige leaned in closer, hungry for details. What could have Otogakure possibly tasked Ise with that was too much for even one of their elite? Silence hung around in the room, draped like spider webs across all surfaces and hanging like smog in the air. The silence was deafening and soon was too much for Zane to bear. "God damn it, just fucking say it already, shit. The bitch is going to be dead and gone before you even continue."

Arinaga chuckled, "You have a point, my apologies Zane. Ise was given the task of assassinating the President of Kotogakure, Yoshihide Inoue. If you aren't aware of this man, he is often regarded...no, the family is regarded as the fastest in the world. At one point in time, he thought to run for Raikage, but decided against it. Truly, he is a fearsome man and therefore it shouldn't surprise you to hear that she suffered an absolutely crushing defeat. However instead of simply killing her, President Inoue displayed an act of kindness allowing her to live. While she was held prisoner in Kotogakure, the Inoue extensively searched every single database for information on Yoshihide's attacker. This process was done exponentially faster since the clan is capable of reading electromagnetic waves. Eventually it was discovered that Ise originated from Otogakure and President Inoue along with his bodyguards planned a trip to return the girl. When they arrived in Otogakure to meet with the country's leaders, Ise was completely astonished to see her very own country vehemently deny any involvement in the assassination attempt. They branded her a rogue ninja and expressed their deepest apologies to the President, vowing to execute Ise immediately."

"Repulsive." Shige spat in disugst. "Absolute trash."

"It gets better," Arinaga snickered, "The Inoue's Golden Byakugan allow them to discern truth from fiction. Despite having this capability, Yoshihide Inoue feigned ignorance to the truth and spared Otogakure war, leaving Ise to face death for a country that betrayed her despite her faithfulness to it. Obviously in present day, Ise is still alive and well. The day she was meant to be executed, she was released by friends she had known since the academy and went on a rampage, making sure to take the life of every village head before escaping as a missing-nin. Currently as a means to get by, she's a bounty hunter, tracking the most repugnant and wanted criminals."

"Mmm. I see why she's an excellent choice. Holy Spirit, where is her last known location? We will apprehend her right away."

"Sunagakure. Preparations have already been made to get you there within several hours. If anyone asks what is your affiliation, you tell them it is classified." Hayato spoke tranquilly, taking his leave from the wall to approach the duo. "Before you leave, I'll need both of your arms, Zane, Shige."

"What for?" Shige inquired, withdrawing her arm closer to her chest. Hayato laughed at her change in demeanor.

"Looks like he weren't able to completely rape the little girl outta ya haha. Listen, I'm not going to hurt you both, I need to place something on your body for your benefit. Come on, get over here."

Reluctantly Shige stepped closer to Hayato and Zane followed behind, albeit more curiously. Taking both young adults' forearms into his palm, Hayato activated his technique, "Sealing Technique: Carcadian Compass". Around both young adult's wrists, a dark red ring formed. "There, it is complete and you are both set to go." Hayato smiled.

"The fuck is it?" Zane asked crudely, twirling his arm about in the air, trying to get the best angle on his new tattoo.

"Think of it as a monitor. With that seal, I can keep track of your body systems and see how close you are or how far you are from death. In addition, as long as you bear that seal, I can _instantly_ teleport to wherever you are."

"That's soooo cool!" Zane jumped in ecstasy with eyes ever widening in awe.

"That's not all kid, get a load of this." Hayato grinned rolling up his own sleeve. On the man's forearm was the same marking Shige and Zane had received, but only more, five in total. "All these markings represent members of our organization. I obviously don't get a marking, but you can see three other rings on my arm. Those belong to the other members, two of which who are standing in this room with you. These rings are permanent fixtures on my body and are only vanish if you or Shige or whoever were to die. It's the perfect tally."

Although Zane was completely enthralled by Hayato's abilities, Shige was far from being impressed. To be completely accurate, Shige was suspicious. It went without say that Hayato's jutsu was immensely powerful and clutch, but at what cost? If things were to ever turn sour for whatever reason, she and anyone bearing his mark would be at an extreme disadvantage. "Is everything alright Shige, you seemed...troubled?" Hayato inquired with a broad toothless smile.

"Nothing, nothing at all. Let's be on our way."

"Alrighty then." Hayato held his smile. While adding the addition of closed eyes to his grin, Hayato approached Shige and leaned over her shoulder so he could whisper directly into her ear. "I don't know what is behind the curtain; only that I need to find out.". Withdrawing from his hunched position, Hayato resumed his cheerful disposition and directed Zane and Shige outside where Kagami was waiting for them with an SUV.

"Get in losers, we're going to the train station." she called from the van, waving two tickets wildly in her hand. The two shinobi jogged over to the vehicle and entered to take their seats. Zane wasn't even fully in the car before Kagami pulled off at a high rate of speed, leaving tire imprints on the asphalt.

"Holy fuck. Bitch I wasn't even in yet...how exhilarating!"

"Ha, this ain't nothing kid. Just wait until you finish this first mission with us. Now if you don't mind, I'd appreciate it if you'd stop talking until we arrive at the train station. I can't fully enjoy hearing the wind rush past my truck."

"The hell...bitch...you know what, forget it. Just hurry up and get to the train station." Zane said, rolling his eyes and turning to face the passenger window as they barreled down the barren road to their future.

-------------------------------------------------------

_Sunagakure


_
Together, Zane and Shige traveled, with Zane trailing greatly behind the brunette beauty. Time after time Zane would witness Shige vanish beneath the sand's surface; it was as if she was being swallowed whole. It was a mirage and Zane knew this. However he had only become aware of this fact after Shige explained it for the 50th time and threatened that if he asked her again, she'd kill him on the spot in broad daylight and leave his corpse as a home for the scorpions. The duo had been marching for a couple hours through the sea of a desert that seemed endless, it's arid air made it seem like they were making an exodus across the surface of the sun.

The desert heat pounded against Zane's skull and wrung the sweat out of him as he might wring water from a sponge. There were moments when Zane could not think of it as heat -- that is, as a condition of weather; rather, it seemed to be a thing malevolent and alive. Zane kept walking, slowly falling further behind his partner, with the high gleaming walls of sand looming above him all around. Shige turned around to get a status update on her dragging partner and was not even the slightest alarmed when she discovered upon turning around that he was face down in the hot sand. Shige shook her head in disappointment. She knew this would happen. Taking off her shirt so that she was wearing nothing but a bra on her torso, Shige poured half of her canteen of water into the blouse and used it as a head scarf for Zane once she had flipped him over to his back. Next, she opened his mouth and poured some of the water she had left down his throat to combat his dehydration. The boy squirmed with his head placed in her lap, seemingly revitalized. Seeing if he was good to keep going, Shige lightly shook him. Zane cracked open an eye and responded in Zane fashion with his mouth gaping,

"You know, I'd gain more strength from the loads of milk you're storing in them fat ass titties."

"Oh my fucking god, you're such a pig!" Shige screamed pushing him off her lap. Zane coughed and sputtered as he fought to keep the sand from rushing into his mouth and nose. Rolling over to all fours, he could see Shige far ahead practically running to get away from him. This sight caused the boy to chuckle.

"Hue hue hue. I've never met a slut that never wanted a dude to suck on her teat...oh well, there's still plenty of time to smash while we're on the mission". Picking himself up from the sand and dusting himself clean, Zane picked the pace as he pursued Shige into the gates of Sunagakure, hoping this time it wasn't a mirage.


​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2016)

Jirou, Shou And the Priestess​
After a long while of writing out all of the hundred locations that Anmo could be in, the priestess threw the paper out at Shou. ?There you have it! I've written all the locations he could currently be at.? She held back her grumble and growls she wanted to throw out. ?Ah! Awesome!? Shou grabbed the paper and stuffed it into his jacket. ?Alright wellp I got what I wanted, Take care buddy.? He waved to Jirou as he headed back down the steps. ?Huh... he really wasn't here to kill her.? He thought to himself, weird.  ?Ahem.? After Shou left the door to the chambers closed and Kiyoko opened up the paper and bamboo blinds. 

?Hey.? She wore quite the tight jet black dress, slit just up to the thigh. ?Guh! What's with that outfit!? Jirou shouts, one hand covering his nose, the other pointing at her. ?What? Oh? This old thing?? Kiyoko waved it off, ?I'm doing laundry, you know, so this was all I had to wear.? ?Yeah well! You can go back behind the blinds! I'm here for-? ?Shhh... I know.? Kiyoko leaned down and pressed her finger to his lips. ?I'm happy you finally came to-? ?Seek out my brother yeah.? Jirou remarked, pulling her finger away. 

?WHAT!? But my vision!? She quickly turned away, ?Damn it, Why do my visions have to be so finiky!!!? She thought to herself, though, as she had turned, her dress had scooted up on her body. ?P...Panties...? Jirou's nose began to bleed more profusely, the boy quickly passing out from the sight and hitting his head on the ground. ?AH!? JIROU!?? Kiyoko quickly turned around, feeling a light breeze. ?Ah... AH! Damn it! I shouldn't have worn the black lacy ones...? She sighed, ?Now I have to wait for him to wake up.? 

--- With Shou --- 

?Wellp... This is lookin like a long train ride.? He looked down at the map, he had quite a few possible locations that he could start with. ?Let's see, Kirigakure is on the list, but nah let's ignore that for now. Hmm. Iwa, Suna, Yugakure... never been to Yugakure. Oh! There's the lightning village! That could be fun, Might pick up a mission and head there... yeah I could do that. Get a mission and head to kumo.? He smirked. ?Hmm... I'll probably hit up another village first though. Yeah!? He started to wander off. ?Wellp... He could be in Konoha... but... Then again... I've never been to Yugakure and it's supposed to have really awesome hotsprings...? The struggle was real as Shou had to decide just where he wanted to start searching for Anmo first.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 6, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
He didn't agree at all with anything she spoke. He didn't care about the privileged nor the idea. To submit yourself to such a flimsy worry, to live is an effect of death, death is a retelling of life, the cycle they chose was one of defiance and there was no way in hell he would die without feeling proud that he did so for something bigger. She spoke her fears through laced ignorance, this wasn't something he'd agreed to ever. He wouldn't submit to his hedonistic tendencies for a single instance to only amalgamated the entirety of a night. This place was not a home for the wicked who's lives were in pain, this a home for those who wanted to serve under some fictitious ground of privileged exemptions. This was the type of place Ace hated the most. If he were to spend his final moments anywhere, it would certainly not be here, drunken beyond belief hearing the world drown their worried under some alcoholic veil. He was already unsure of who he was, if in at any moment he would turn to something else. She didn't open up like that always, but she incredibly selfish at this moment, even if she didn't know. To lose oneself, to Ace, was the most scariest of ideas she could've offered. 

He didn't care what regularities and stupid boundaries she placed as a balance board. If she liked to hang out and use such a sorry excuse as our last night together as a method to justify hedonistic behavior, he rather do it somewhere less slurry. He would rather have her not try to justify this like that in front of him, he would rather she never brought it up again, either.

It was truly a sorry excuse...​
"Never say something as stupid as that again..." 

He said, his eyes trained towards the floor, his hand hold the treasure which she departed from. Her chakra trying to make ways to his own, she wanted him to lose himself in this heightened euphoria, gripping the items, turning to look at Hotaru who had just seconds ago voiced the entirety of her fears. 

"Don't say something like _I"M INSIDE YOU_ so casually, you idiot! It's embarrassing!" 

He shielded his embarrassment or at lest tried under a veil of anger, a grimace and clenched teeth eyes widen in an outburst as he pulled his hair back trying to reclaim the sanity which had been lost by merely exchanging words. Why was she so shameless!?

"Why!? WHY like that Hotaru!" 

He pointed at her almost trying to seem exaggerated. 

"This demands a nickname! This is the initial step for bullying and I refuse to be the victim here! From now on I will call you Lewdwig! No, not Ludwig either! LEWDwig! It's fitting for the likes of you!"


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2016)

Shige Yoshinaga
In The Garden of Heathen
Part 1













________________________

The bitch had hit rock-bottom. One of the older girls at Elysium named Charity, had given a blow job to a man who for all  intents and purposes, was a bum. Charity told the girls that the man had smelled so bad, she forced him  to spray on some of the perfume she always carried in her purse. Her  favorite perfume. In the market of sex, a female's body expiration date was 25, any older and the woman would risk losing money. Charity is _38_. After tonight, Charity was quitting. That was the main point of her telling her coworkers the story. It sucked, she did nothing to hide this fact from the girls. Yeah, she’d have to  go back home with her five kids, grovel to her mama and work a dead-end  job, but anything was better than getting down on your knees to give a  guy as disgusting as a Hobo a one-off, hoping he'd give you money since you weren't making any at work. It was out of the kindness of The Boss's heart that he even let Charity stay that long.

Shige sat in the corner of the room in her chair far from the other dancers, simply observing. She was careful to use the word dancer because these women were professionals. Calling them something derogatory like that of "stripper" would seem amateurish. The brunette was putting in the process of putting on make up and curling her hair with the aide of her mirror when one of the dancers came up from behind to check on her. "You ready to pop that pussy tonight bitch?"

"Different night, same trash. I'm ready as always." Shige grinned, lacing her lips heavily with red lipstick. Just then, TTH came in through the door, her pink hair swooshing back and forth behind her back. Placing her hands on her hips, she eyed all the girls in the room intensely. Finally a smile creeped across her face and she spoke the words every girl was waiting to hear.

"IT'S SHOWTIME."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 6, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|Kirigakure*

*[Somewhere in Kirigakure]​*​

[The Black Lagoon III]​
-Blood in the Water II-​
-They say, 'He who sups with the devil needs a long spoon.' He was making a reservation for two. ...-


TVs all across Kirigakure flicker, the colored imaged distorting and crackling with static pops as black and white bands zipped across the screens. Moments later a loud buzzing blares from the speakers as the screen becomes a red and black checkered board design with the words breaking news plastered dead center in the middle of the screens. 

​
After a short jingle the screen fades into Kirigakure's news room. Behind a large anchor's desk a man with graying brown hair sets. To his left a woman of similar stature with graying blonde hair sets. Simultaneously the shuffle then tap the papers they are holding against the glistening, polished, surface of the marble. 

"Good morning, Kirigakure. This is Ito, Haru."

"And I'm Matsuoka, Kaede."

The camera zooms in on the male anchor and levels up his face to the left hand of the screen. On the right side of the screen a square box appears with an image of a the village overlayed with some red filters. In bright yellow text the words Tuesday Morning Massacre fades in.

"It's a bleak day in Kirigakure." 

Ito states with a solemn tone his dark blue eyes cut to the left as he clears his throat. 

"Today residents on Kirigakure's east side awoke to a grizzly sight, as blood ran though their streets. Sources say that the bloodshed that happened in the early hours of the morning would leave a lasting impression on the poor residents of the upper east side of the village for many years to come." The man states while he tried to hide the emotion that tore at his face. 

"Yes, that is correct. Channel Eight's sources have confirmed that all of the victims are criminals that are believed to be employed by one Mr. Arata, Aio." Matsuoka states as a second camera bleeds the feed to her. Shuffling papers she looks up to the camera man who nods for her to continue. "It is now being whispered that Mr. Arata was caught up in a territory feud with another well known business man named Akiyama, Yuuga. While it cannot be proven that either of these men are criminals, rumors have persisted for years of such activities from these men. ... ..."

"We have breaking news!" Ito interrupts as the image of a bar flashes on the screen by his head as the TV screens are filled again with his face and shoulders. 

"We have now confirmed that a head left at The Seventh Circle Bar is indeed the owner's. Arata, Aio...."

*[Six Hours Earlier]* 

"I would like to hire the twins"​
Al Sahir looked at his bodyguards then back to the rotund man that now seemed to be sweating bullets. A soft smile slipped across his lips while he walked back over to the table. Sitting back down he motioned for the twins to come over to him. Both were quickly by his side  while he looked over to Yuuga who was drumming his fingers together with a nervous sweat running down his face. "The services of the twins, my personal body guards, won't come cheap Mr. Akiyama. Are you prepared to pay the premium for the services of Hisao and Akane?" he asked. The large man placed his hands on the table and looked up to the blood covered female and her brother that stood across from her. A deep sigh left his lips as he nodded. 

"Yes, I believe I am Mr. Sahir. ... ...", "Excellent, over the course of the coming weeks I'll have people placed in you organization that will gather information that I deem worthy of my time." Satoshi states again pulling up from the table. The mobster sneered, did he actually think that he could do something like that? To him. "Mr. Sahir..", "Choose your next words wisely Mr. Akiyama, they could very well be your last." Satoshi states smacking his lips while he folded his hands behind his back. The large man paused at the threat, he knew it very well was one. One that Al Sahir wouldn't hesitate to bring into fruition. "I appreciate you allowing me to hire your bodyguards for this task."

"Which is?" 

The question hung in the air for a few tense seconds before the woman spoke up, "To eliminate the remainder of Arata's criminal empire." The large man nods, "Yes, they'd never truly be loyal to me, so I'd like them taken care of." Al Sahir narrowed his eyes, "You have plenty of men that can do this, why do you want mine?", "It will already be believed that I'm behind Mr. Arata's death. I'd like to distance my people from this, give the press and authorities less to connect me to this. You see." Akiyama explains. In the end it was a good plan, one that Satoshi himself would have thought of, if such actions meant anything to him at this exact moment. "Very Well. Akane. Hisao." Al Sahir states turning toward them with a clack of his heel off the tile. 

"You current mission is to seek and destroy all remnants of the Seventh Circle. No quarter, if you find them with friends or family they die too." is ordered. Reaching down to the table he pulls his fedora off it's surface. As he pulled it on his head, the twins nod and with a bow they Flicker away leaving Al Sahir alone with his new business associates.  Pulling his sunglasses to his face next, Al Sahir turns toward Akiyama. "Don't make me regret this accord Mr. Akiyama." is stated flatly as he, himself seemed to vanish into the shadows. 

A deep sigh escapes the rotund man as he leaned over the table. With a disgusted look on his face he pushed the plated heart away from him. "Sir?" the female asks softly, to which he only looks at her. "I want you to triple the screening process on people we bring into the organization." is stated with short breaths as he looked over to the tore down pistol. "Sir, that'd be against your agreement with Mr. Al Sahir though.",  "Be discreet about it then." the fat man orders as he gathered the pieces to the gun. They would be an excellent trophy for his victory over the Seventh Circle. 

"We'll allow Mr. Sahir to think he has me over a barrel, but it'll be he who gets fed false information. He'll never suspect a thing." he chuckles while assembling the weapon. 

"Very well sir." ~


----------



## Hollow (Jan 6, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*B-Rank: Protect Jintaku XIV*

Somehow, it was lonely. Yuuko had told them to go on ahead but she hadn't thought about the time she'd be alone. It was a good thing though, now they were safe. And the girl didn't have a long time to think about how she was about to escape her predicament either as Kazama successfully burst out of her aquarium, the sphere of water breaking into a wave that crashed into everything in its way, including Yuuko.

Before she could actually take note of what was happening, Kazama stood in front of her and, although her brain was practically screaming at her to run full speed, she found herself stuck in place. The girl's violet eyes were wide in fear and her shoulders were visibly shaking as the boy reached out, presumably for her neck, and...stopped.

The powerful glare Kazama had locked on her shifted towards his hand and it was apparent he was struggling with something. Letting out a shaky breath, Yuuko took this as a gift from the gods and snapped herself out of it. Forming the Ram, she flickered towards where her team and co. had disappeared into and launched herself into the secret passage way as soon as her eyes found it, constantly flickering herself to move quicker through the long hallway.

Stepping outside was like taking the first breath after being underwater for longer than her lungs could stand.

Hunching, Yuuko placed her hands on her knees to support herself and took a small second to catch her breath as she looked around. Only then she saw the people she had asked to go ahead still standing around and her lips formed a tin line. The kunoichi had half a mind to yell at them and demand why her friends weren't already halfway towards a doctor when she noticed her female team mate, Hisako, had gone from severely wounded and stamina starved to unconscious.

A complete stranger was carrying her in his arms and Yuuko had the feeling she had just missed something incredibly important. "My apologies, sua Altezza will not be able to accompany you any further. I will now be taking her back."

Yuuko's eyes were wide and unbelieving. So Hisako...Hisako...she was a *PRINCESS!* The young teen gasped in wonder at the sight of the mysterious bodyguard disappearing with her friend. A scene so powerful it gave her enough fuel to sustain her personal wonderland for the next thirty years or so. Still, she was happy now that Hisako would be able to quickly get medical attention. The kunoichi's heart sunk as she realized she should've asked for Kentarou to be brought along as well.

With a small sigh, Yuuko decided not to cry over spilt milk and quickly turned to look at her friend, being helped by Hirako. "We need to move quickly," she said with as much determination as she could muster. "I don't know what happened with Kazama but he might still come after us. Don't worry," she softly told Kentarou alone. "This will all be over soon."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2016)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*A RISKY PROCUREMENT*​
Yukino wasn't sure if she liked motorcycles or not. The cool wind rushing through her hair, the rush of moving at such high speeds—it was an exhilaration she seldom felt. And yet, the exhilaration felt unfamiliar. Dangerous. Riding a motorcycle wasn't like being driven in a car, or traversing through treetops on foot. It was a lot more exposed; no metal sides to cover her body, nothing to protect her in case something else attacked. She wouldn't even be able to move out of the way, unless she was willing to risk jumping off and breaking every bone in her body.

And worse still, her life was arguably in the mercy of Yuuko's driving ability. At the speed they were moving, the girl estimated that if they crashed, there would only be a ten percent chance of survival. If the collision itself didn't kill her, then being thrown off the edge of a mountain by the force of the crash would. _But, curiously, I don't ask her to slow down or be more careful. I'm simply content to sit here and watch as the landscape blurs by my increasingly limited vision..._

Thankfully, they managed to arrive in Iwagakure in one piece. They looked, despite Yukino's best efforts to fix her and Yuuko's hair, very messy; their long flowing black hair was now permanently swept to the side no matter how hard they tried to force it otherwise, their tops had a thin layer of brown on top from driving through so much dust. Yukino didn't mind that much, though. Despite possibly meeting the Tsuchikage, the journey was fun. A lot of it was spent driving in a vortex of whirling wind that drowned out their voices, but the experience was enjoyable.

When they arrived at the Tsuchikage's office, they were greeted with a strange look by his attendant. No doubt, appearance made them stand out in the pristine offices of the village's leader. "Yukino Nara and Yuuko Shinohara?" the attendant asked, without looking up from her clipboard.

"Indeed. We are here to deliver the package," Yukino said, producing the small parcel from her satchel. The wrapping was a bit creased in places, but otherwise looked as it did when they first received it. She handed it to the attendant, who silently accepted it before giving a nod. _A taciturn and serious woman. As expected of the attendant of the Tsuchikage, I suppose._

"You are free to leave. Payment should arrive for you back at the Hokage's office, once you are back in Konoha." And without another word, the woman turned around, promptly exiting. The two kunoichi now stood alone in the hallway. 

"I suppose this is where we will part then, Yuuko-san," Yukino said, a faint smile on her lips. Even with her appearance as messy as it was, there was a certain elegance to the way she carried herself. "Good work. It was..." she paused. "Enjoyable."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 6, 2016)

_Beckoned Howls of The Weary Traveler: Phantom Heart _



Rosuto & Touka​
Holding such an essential part of his upon such a fragile object... It felt unsettling. Hanekawa stood next to him, their eyes targeting their next target. Placing such a box upon the world which he now controls, into the rift of which Ace used to have full possession of. He targeted the village's beast. It was time to mobilize, his eyes followed her as she paced across the village streets, if Hanekawa's message made her way, she should be meeting them at the outskirts. His head turned towards his former partner, they should move, time was indeed of the essence.

Touka had receive an urgent request from the Kage's summon herself. Hanekawa was one of those allies which was hardly seen throughout the village, that presence was always obscure and merits followed suit. Many knew of her existence, but most would rather not mention her name. On this world were such mysteries are better left unknown, Hanekawa seemed to embody the most curious negative aura. However, for as long as she been alive she'd been an ally to the village, therefore such request couldn't be ignored. Her feet paced her to the location of choice, soon exiting the walls. Hanekawa awaited, geared up on her battle raiment, the color white of her hair swayed with the rhythm of the nightly breeze.

"I'm glad you arrived."

"Lady Hanekawa, it's good to see you. What could it be that you called me here at such an hour?"

"You're in danger. I've been requested to escort you out the village momentarily." 

In danger? Was the village undergoing some sort of mission? Had the village been assaulted? No that'd be ridiculous... There was no alarm, and much less was there any sort of struggle heading over here. Her suspicions began to arise, her eyes locked on that of the felines. 

"What kind of danger?" 

"One that involves you. Now come, we have to--"

"I'm not going anywhere until you--"

A smack was delivered on the back of her neck, her consciousness began to fade, her eyes drifted towards the direction of her assailant, as she turned the world began to fade from her vision, merely demonstrating a crimson gleam which followed he fall. Her mind silenced and she feel unconscious. Rosuto, paced towards her and lifted her from the earth, grabbing her in his arms he and his summoned continued down the path which would then conclude their long run. 

~*~​
Her eyes awoke to a different scenery, she was held between a dark chain, portals which came from a ripple of space held her in place above two entities. One being Hanekawa, the other being a child, a boy of jet black hair and a crimson pigment illuminating his right eye. A menacing glare escaped him, an aura of indifference and a powerful resolution all painted on his eye. As if a lion finally caught their prey, she began to struggle but the chained held her limbs still. Soon a head appeared from another ripple on reality that of a snake head which body was in fact the dark chain, its surface was a strange ebony steal which still gleamed at the flare of a floating white flame.

"Hanekawa... where are we?" 

"Hush, child. It'll be over soon." 

A chuckle escaped the feline's lips, the child walked towards the center where there laid a stone table, summoning from yet another ripple a small box, he placed a key and exposed a skull from what was withing the box. There he placed such at the center, his eye was staring at such, almost hesitantly, almost as if gambling something and unsure of another. Gripping tightly to the skull, he looked towards the child, towards the beast which foolishly decided to go against her own instinct. 

"You... Who are you? What the hell do you want with me?" 

Rosuto did not speak, this would conclude faster than he could ever hope so. So if things didn't go awry, the Resurrection should come into effect. A black flame soon began to surround the skulls form, a breath escaped his mouth as he pulled away from the fire, in the center of a dark flame, a large white flame began to form the aesthetic shape of a body. White energy began to flare a shape and a form, in the center a dark flare danced along with the white, not as a clash, but as a unity. The first step was placed, now it was the second, as his eyes closed, another breath escaped him, opening them once again, both his eyes were now blue. A ripple opened upon the world a third time, this time summoning an eye, the very eye he once held on his pupils. Placing such on the head of such an illuminating figure, soon after the snake's jaw's stabbed themselves on Touka's neck. 

Soon this snake named Ouroboros began to pour his poison, his ability began to resonate upon the young beast, as her body numbed, her eyes began to welled up. She fought against such stimuli, but the more she did the more the sentiment grew upon her, gritting her teeth, her strength began to illuminate, Rosuto's eyes watched the spectacle, she was strong, but a stronger dose...

"Arghh!" 

A sly smile crossed Hanekawa's lips, it was truly a beautiful display. To witness such chaos ensue, the earth began to shake under the reveal of such, her eyes released the first tear and a shout grew from her very lungs. The power of the beast exposed, nature itself began to react to such a stimuli, summoning the White Room's power it was time for the exchange, as the body faded into a flame, the hair turned white, his eyes turned silver. The body Rosuto was possessing, Ace. Had return from the living, Rosuto had stripped him from the seal and now, began to swallow the enormous amount of energy the room required using Ace's own portal to connect the two dimensions directly. And almost infinite amount of chakra replacing what the flesh could do in a matter of seconds. The world began to close, the seal was complete, but it was yet from over, as Touka's body began to shift, Ourobors chained struggled to sustain such power, now it was time to take what was left and rebuild his body. The chakra of the beast was now swallowed by the ethereal form of a body holding the Primordial Sharingan. 

Soon the white of the room began to mesh the two in an combination, controlling the effects of such a supernatural world, taking from the very abilities of past forms, Hisashi's own regenerative adaptability, even if momentarily, he summoned the powers to form himself once more, as bone, muscle, fat and flesh began to form. Once the body had finalized, Hanekawa used her own ability, throwing a spear across the room, it connected with the out of control Touka. The power, Sawari Neko, her ability was to deny momentarily the ability of another. This time, it was to silence Gobi itself, as the thunderous indigo spear now swallowed up Touka's and Gobi's power, she was left with merely the gasps of breath and part of her consciousness still intact.  

Her panting, heavy as her experience, she rose her face to witness such horrid reveal. A body, rose from such a table, Hanekawa brought the clothes which he proceeded to put on. Her body was released. She fell to the ground, trying to muster the remaining strength, she wiped the tears from her eyes, and witnessed an man turn to her. It as the same who was once before her at a younger form, he look older, much more powerful. Hues of different iris, a stare that could kill... 

_Rosuto now walks the earth again. _



"...Tell the boy... Thank you."

Turning, both left the premises... without a single trace.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2016)

_*Saving Jintaku*_

​

Jintaku walked over to Yuuko and gave the young girl a hand. ?Please, Don't over exert yourself on my behalf.? He smirked a bit, he wasn't worried about the other girl, she appeared to be in good hands. ?Well then, It seems we should be getting out of here quick as we can then.? Jintaku turned to look at Hirako. ?Do you have any qualms about that?? Hirako shook his head. ?Don't get too cocky, just because I'm taking you back doesn't mean I wont kill you if you try to escape.? Jintaku simply shrugged. ?I'm not going to attempt to escape.?

The two shinobi helped the normal teenage boy and the young girl reach the nearest dock so they might get on a boat back home. ?Thank you both for everything you've done.? Hirako bowed to Kentarou and Yuuko. ?If you ever need anything don't hesitate to ask, I'll aid you in any way that I can.? Jintaku nodded to the, his hands bound in chakra sealing shackles. ?Don't worry, I won't come after either of you. But I recommend you brush up on your skills young Kentarou. It would do you well to remember this is the world of Ninja.? He turned away from the two and began to walk off. ?Don't think you'll be getting out of here without me!? Hirako quickly followed behind him. 

--- Later ---​
The two traveled by car to make it easier to return back to their village. Hirako remained silent, but Jintaku, he had more to say. ?You're thinking about it aren't you.? Jintaku looked over at the young man you're wondering, just what did I mean by, if he even is your flesh right?? Hirako didn't budge or say a word. ?It's curious isn't it. You think of me as the villain because I killed my wife. But you don't consider the possibility that the true villain here is our own clan leader.? Hirako continued to ignore his provocations. 

?I can tell there is a seed if doubt within your heart that is growing Hirako.? Jintaku looked down at his hands. ?You know. It's not as though I hated my wife.? He leaned back and looked out the window. ?She gave me my precious daughter.? He smiled as he watched the trees go past. ?I would like to see her one last time.? Hirako gripped the steering wheel, keeping his mouth shut. ?You want to say something. I can feel the tension coming from your body, I can hear your heart beating faster. Go on. Say it.? 

?I don't care what you have to say anymore Jintaku. In a few hours we'll be back at the village and you'll face trial by council. I hope they sentence you to immediate death.? Hirako growled. ?You are a fool. Fool like your Mother and Father before-? 

*Schrrreeeech!
*​*THUD!​*
Hirako quickly stepped on the breaks, causing Jintaku to fly forward and slam his head on the consle. ?Ngh...? ?You have no right to insult my family! You have no right!? ?I see... Still a bit touchy are we?? Jintaku wiped a bit of blood away from his forehead. ?It's fine I suppose... We're all a bit touchy about family...? 
*
--- Later Still ---*​
?Jintaku.? The missing nin stood before a council of Mashima, Jajirou Mashima standing at it's center. ?You are here for your crimes against Clan and Village.? Jajirou spoke, staring down the missing nin. ?You will not be entitled to any last requests or any final words. You are here as a formality. Your sentence has already been decided. You will be executed for the murder of Aika Mashima!? ?You mean your lover.? Jintaku quipped. ?SILENCE!? Jajirou slammed his fists down upon the podium. ?I stated you will not be entitled to any final words or requests.? 

?They weren't final words you imbecile. You never said I would be not be allowed to remark upon my sentence.? Jajirou grit his teeth, ?Yes Clan leader! He is still entitled to state his case.? Jajirou's eye twitched as the council sided with the missing nin. ?Fine. Make your remarks Jintaku. But they will be your final words that you ever say.? Jintaku nodded. ?Very well then.? 

He cleared his throat and stood at the center of the council, a light shining down upon him. ?There are few things in this world I regret. One of them is the fact that I fell in love with a woman who would so easily be swayed from my path by a gorilla like beast.? Jajirou's eye twitched. ?Watch your words scum.? ?AND? Jintaku interjected. ?The other is the fact that my daughter will never know the truth. The truth that Jajirou Mashima is the worst scum that this clan has ever seen! NOR WILL THE CLAN KNOW THE TRUE EXTENT OF HIS CRIMES!? Jintaku's hand raised to point at Jajirou. 

?Or that there is another heir to the-? SLAM! Jintaku's body flew cross the air and hit the adjacent wall. ?You will silence your tongue scum! He seeks to cause duress in the clan!? Jajirou now stood at the center of the light. ?Take him to the prison.? Two masked men quickly drug Jajirou's body away and took him to the mashima clans personal prison. 

?What was it he was going to say? Another heir? Heir to what?? The murmurs began to spread among the council. ?Ignore him. He seeks only to cause problems where no problem exists.? 
*

--- A Few Days After Trial ---​ *

Jintaku sat in the darkness of his cell, waiting for the day he would be executed. ?I can sense your presence...? He wasn't frightened by this, no he welcomed it. ?You've had a few days to get the information.? Jintaku stood and walked towards the bars. ?So tell me Nobori.? Jintaku placed his hands on the bars. ?What were the results.? From the shadows stepped the hooded man who had gifted Kentarou with the pain killing serum. ?It's as you suspected Jintaku-sama.? Nobori kneel before the bars.

*?Shou Mashima is Jajirou's child.?*​




*Saving/Killing Jintaku *

*The End Of One Chapter. The Start of Another.*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
Ren took another glance at his contract and sighed. Some might have called him a bastard for accepting a bounty on a nine year old girl, but they would have been wrong to call it 'accepting'. _Accepting implies that I had a choice in the matter. This thing was practically_ forced _upon me._ Only one thing eased the Houki's conscience about the mission: the fact that the girl was apparently dangerous enough to threaten the lives of an entire settlement of people.

Somehow, he doubted that would make it any easier to cut her throat. _That's why shinobi like me exist though, I suppose. To take the jobs that nobody else wants to do._ He bit his thumb, drawing blood, and shifted his hands through the motions. Making sure to place the hand with the line of blood across the palm on the bottom of the final sign, Ren pressed against the ground and felt the chakra surge.

"Ooh, finally!" the summon's excited voice exclaimed. "It's been ages since you've summoned me, Ren..." He paused, slowly floating out of the smoke to get a bearing of his new surroundings. Dusty, windy and dry. Sunagakure. "Hey, why don't you ever summon me anywhere nice? Every time you've summoned me, it's been some place dreary and depressing!"

"This is the second time I've summoned you, Koi," Ren said, delicately pressing two fingers to his temples. "The first time, I summoned you in my house, after my steward gave me the contract scroll."

"Exactly!" The floating fish agreed enthusiastically, oblivious to his summoner's apparent frustration. "Your library, all dusty and dark. You should summon me at a beach next time, you know. Beaches are nice."

"Shut up, and do as I say. I want you to fl—"

"Flare copper, right? See, I already knew, because I'm really smart and already know what you need. You want to use it to track some—"

"Shut up."

"Oh, fine."

And then Ren felt... everything. The dry desert air on his skin, the brightness of the sun burning in his eyes, the sound of the roaring wind around him. The sudden sharpening of the five senses was so strong that it became almost disorientating for a moment—it was something he would need to get used to. He forced himself to ignore all those things for the moment, though, and concentrated only on his sense of smell.

Then, he took out a piece of fabric, white in colour. A ripped piece of a dress, apparently belonging to his target. How she ripped it, he did not know, and the coincidence of him finding it so easily raised some alarms in his head, but that would be something to deal with later. "Got it," Ren muttered, his nose now in tune with the scent left on the fabric.

Putting the fabric back into his pocket, Ren continued to soldier on through the desert, cloak billowing in the wind as it continued to blow ominously around him. Almost as if it was trying to dissuade him from continuing, to ward him off...


----------



## Hollow (Jan 6, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Colors Of The Wind V*

"Y-you just destroyed the temple's roof...you just destroyed the temple's roof..." Yuuko stared speechless at the hole Touka's explosive tag had left, she couldn't help but flinch when a great piece crashed down right on top of the Hachibi, cracking the statue. Inside her mind, she was already going through how she should go about writing an apology letter and a request not to be thrown in prison for damaging one of Kumogakure's most important cultural buildings. However, she didn't have time to chide Touka as the green haired girl took her flare gun and shot it at the hole.

Light shone down on them and Yuuko had to cover her eyes to avoid blindness. She could hear the screams of creatures which were suffering under the beam and, despite what had happened earlier, couldn't help but feel they were pitiful. 

"New objective. Save Genbu."

"Touka!" Yuuko argued loudly over the screams. "We need to get out of here!"

Most probably, not only did the flare piss off most of the evil creatures Yuuko hoped she'd never have to see in her entire life, it had also pin pointed their location in the island with incredible accuracy. When she had said this was a good time to use the flare, she definitely had meant while they were outside the forest.

"Don't you want to save Shimagame?" Touka shouted back.

"Yeah but..."

She was about to give her reasons when the pull of the white whirlwind in the center of the temple increased in strength. "What's happening?!" As she shouted, Yuuko was forced to take a step in the whirlwind's direction as it was becoming increasingly difficult to just stand straight near the doorway.

"Yuuko!" Touka called as the pull's strength increased and the black haired teen almost went flying if it wasn't for her friend grabbing her arm as she held onto the door, biting her lip and trying to hold on as best as she could. "It's probably reacting to the flare, hold on!"

She was really trying to, but Yuuko could see Touka's fingers slipping one by one and soon both girls screamed as they were sucked in by the whirlwind.

Yuuko landed first, Touka crashing on top of her a few seconds later. "Uggh..." They moaned in pain but forced themselves to get up and face the situation. "Where...are we..." 

"I don't know..." They exchanged a look as their voices echoed.

Nothing. They were surrounded by nothing. And it wasn't fog either. There was no ground underneath their feet, no walls surrounding them, no sky, no land. Only themselves and the faint smell of roses seemed to exist. Yuuko gulped as she tried to look for an entrance of some sorts. She really didn't like this. "Don't go too far," Touka called, pulling her before the girl could wander off on her own. "It's not a good idea for us to get separated."

Yuuko swallowed nervously and nodded. "This place..."

"Yeah, it has the same feeling as the fog that was coming from the center. It's probably been coming from this place," Touka explained with a short nod. "I think, while we're here, maybe we can find a way to stop it."

Yuuko frowned as she looked at her friend but she quickly added. "We need to find an exit too."

Comforted, the young teen followed along as they set off in a random direction after checking that Yuuko's compass was of no use in such a place. Where were they anyway? She had thought about the Falls Of Truth but nothing she read had ever pointed towards it being anything like this place was. They could hear the sound of their steps as their feet collided with the ground but, no matter how far they walked, it seemed like they weren't moving at all.

"My watch's not even working," Yuuko disappointedly commented after a while, checking her wrist.

"Wait..." The jinchūriki raised a hand as she stared at the distance. "I hear something."

Looking around nervously, Yuuko stepped closer and whispered. "What?"

"Humming...but it's different from the one we heard in the forest."

After what could've either been a few minutes or a few seconds of walking, both girls reached a door after carefully following the sound. It was just a simple white door with a metal handle, nothing behind it but the hum was definitely coming from inside. "Should we try opening it?" 

Reaching out, Touka grabbed the handle and immediately let go with a yelp. "What happened?"

"The metal, it's burning." Examining the palm of her friend's hand, Yuuko winced at the red skin. At least it wasn't a truly serious burn but it would still hurt. Grabbing the bandages from her pouch she carefully bandaged the girl's hand so the skin could at least be protected until proper care could be administrated. Grabbing a handkerchief next, she used it to carefully turn the handle and open the door, the humming becoming a clear lullaby as soon as she did.












It was sweet and nostalgic. For a moment she just stood, listening, the tune feeling her heart with so much warmth Yuuko felt like she could burst at any time. It was Touka who reached out once again and pushed the door widely open, showing an entrance to a rather small kitchen where a woman stood near the stove, her back to them.

Black hair tied into a lose ponytail, thrown over her shoulder, showing the skin of the woman's elegant neck. Her arm was moving, apparently mixing something inside a large pot as she slowly sung her lullaby. "Hello?" Touka called as both girls stepped inside the cozy space.

The singing stopped.

The woman didn't immediately turn to face them but the entire atmosphere suddenly got chiller as Yuuko grabbed her friend's arm in fear and tugged her. This was wrong, she knew it deep inside. They had to leave.

Suddenly, the stranger turned and Yuuko had to place her hand over her mouth to suppress the scream that naturally left her lips at the sight. Her skin was slowly melting like candy on the stove, her entire self becoming cruelly disfigured. What should have once been the woman's lips opened but no beautiful singing came out this time, only a loud rough and painful cry as she seemed too damaged to say any words. Fire exploded from the stove and quickly spread around the entire room. 

The...figure was now on her knees, screeching in pain and crawling towards the girls, hand outstretched. Yuuko's stomach flipped when one of the eyes oozed out of its socket. Touka herself screamed next to her and they ran out the door, closing it behind them and falling to their knees as they coughed and hacked, desperately trying to keep from actually throwing up.

Both of them jumped when, even though they had closed the door, they could still hear the screams of the woman. Turning back, they jumped as the door was now a window that kept the woman prisoner inside, her burning hands desperately hitting the unyielding glass. Refusing to give into the horror, Touka grabbed Yuuko and spun them with the intent of running away from the gore, only to see themselves stuck in a labyrinth of the same windows. Some showing the woman still cooking and singing, others the woman screaming in pain as the fire consumed her.

Yuuko's eyes were wide open, her hands on her ears, trying to keep out the gruesome combination of the warm lullaby with screeches of pain, tears pouring down her cheeks.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 6, 2016)

Kisei, Nanashi​
"_~...And this mission has now revealed itself to be far more trouble than it was initially...~_

I sit down underneath a low-hanging roof of a nearby building with a sigh and take two mangoes out from my pack, along with a somewhat worn-down kunai, and begin slicing the two fruits into sections, then remove the skin. "...These would probably grow well out here..." I mutter quietly, setting aside the pits before popping a piece of the fruit into my mouth. "...Hm." I glance upwards towards one of the mountains, then off towards another further off in the distance. "_~Perhaps there is a pattern...~_"

Odd as it was, a number of the reported incidents did not have a noted approximated _time_ of abduction, just the date on which it had occurred and whether it occurred in the "morning", "day", or "evening". That fact aside, the highest number of abductions reported in a single day was eight, with the second highest being at five for two separate days. Whatever was responsible for the abductions may have multiple roosting sites - or hideouts - depending on how many villages or cities were present on the island, and how far each were located from each other. Of course, one roosting site may provide easy "access" to several villages at once. 

There are a few other details to consider, but that will have to wait until Jirou and I make it to the capital. Ultimately, though, someone will have to be used as bait.

With another, louder sigh, I pop another piece of fruit into my mouth and lean my head back.

"_~They should begin cooking meat soon enough...~_"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2016)

It Takes Two To Tango With a Tengu​
Jirou stood against a massive tree as he watched the people slowly bring out a rather large pig... it was nearly the size of an entire house. ?Are... they going to cook that entire thing!?? Jirou's mouth began to water as the meat was put on the fire. ?They are... They're gonna cook the entire thing!? He could barely wait for it to be done... But then, something screeched, it was inhuman but wasn't entirely animal either. It was like human and a condor screaming together, after the screeching sound was the heavy flapping of massive wings that overtook the entire village. In the sky, the darkened figure of a massive winged human could be seen. Though his feet appeared to be... talons... 

?It's... really a tengu...? Jirou stepped back as the figure flew over the village and out of sight. He was fast, too fast for Jirou to even think about catching up to. ?Kisei-kun... It... it really is a tengu!? The village mayor nodded. ?Told you boys it was a tengu.? He walked past them as if nothing had happened, as if it was completely normal for such things to exist in the world. ?THIS IS NOT NORMAL PEOPLE!? Jirou shouted, sitting down against the tree. ?How... How are we going to fight that thing... it was fast.. it can fly...? He didn't know... he wasn't sure he could do anything against it...

There has to be an answer somewhere though. Jirou clenched his fists. ?Alright... We need to get to the capital as soon as possible.? He turned to one of the villagers, ?How long until we can get into that subway.? ?Told you, it's not functional till tomorrow.? He grumbled. ?But then, there's no way a subway car is going down the tracks right now right?? ?Yup! Not till tomorrow at the earliest!? He turned to Kisei and grabbed his arm.

?Come on Kisei! We're taking the subway tunnel and running to the capital! We've gotta talk to the leader of this island right away!?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 7, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Times Up,"_


_"Shit, shit, shit!!"_

In a flurry of swear words that any regular teacher would be ashamed of, Tsunamori Kentarou burst out of the hotel building he had been randomly dumped in. He entered the blazing and sandy scenery where dozens of people wrapped their heads and necks in scarfs and turbans to defend against the suns rays. As the boy was only wearing and out-of-place blue suit, he could only let the sticky sweat pour down his skin. However he did not have time to complain about the village's temperature as he usually would. Right now he was busy trying to make sure this village didn't get massacred.

_"What kind of bullshit is this!? I just wanted to relax after being stuck in the hospital now I'm already back in the heat of battle!? This doesn't suit a normal guy like me at all!"_ he complained anyways, while running past the villagers that probably were used to seeing someone run for their life. Afterall this was a village full of shinobi. The kind of system that creates a _heinous life style for that small girl named Kurome that he's trying to stop. "Where is she!? No dammit where am I even looking! I don't have any clues!"_, he continued to dash without any sign of slowing, trying to catch any sight he could of the  white-haired girl in black.

He was in a hurry and distracted, therefor he could not fully pay attention to his surroundings. With those sort of concoctions in the mix, there was only one kind of scenario that could unfold._ "Bwah!"_ he of course bumped and knocked over two bystanders. Falling on his own butt himself, Kentarou painfully took a glance at the two. A boy and a girl pairing, the boy with a lackadaisical expression that was giving him the creeps for some reason and the twin-tailed girl with a pretty face but was clearly to angry to admire. Still on a rush, the young teacher hurried to his feet._ "Sorry for that! I'll owe you both something later ! I'm in a hurry!"_

------


In another area of Sunagakure, not too far from Kentarou, a shadow slithered. Despite it's existence, it did not have an owner for it's source to come from. It was an unnatural phenomenon and could therefor be seen as a  creation of ninjutsu. 

The blackened shadow crossed along the the sand's surface. Passing by pedestrians and turning through alleys, the black existence traveled along the village without a single eye looking it's way. 

It created no sound and it's sight was too natural to pay attention to. So it slipped literally underneath the noses of anyone nearby. It could have many uses, like gathering intelligence and peeping on someone. Yet the most usual use was as a perfect tool for assassination. It's target insight, the shadow raced. Once it reached it's intended range, the shadow took it's true form. A certain girl, one who had her life ruined and in turn ruined many lives.

White hair sat above her pale and scared face that held lifeless eyes. Her black cloak flew out of the shadow as well, but before it was even fully removed from the shadow, the small girl, Kurome, launched her strike. In her hand were two large savage knives there made for and certainly used for, butchering and hacking. Without any remorse, her two blades swung from opposite directions to meet at the center point that was the target's neck.

Even so, the target that was there a moment ago, was missing at the last second. As if she had been expecting it, Kurome evaded a swift roundhouse kick for her head by cartwheeling effortlessly to her left. "Not bad," she commented in praise of the target that dodged her surprise attack. "No one has ever managed to live from that, so how did you notice,...Ren Houki?"​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*C-Rank: Delivery Service VII *

"Oh it was definitely enjoyable!" Yuuko shared in a rather loud manner. The adrenaline of the ride still hadn't faded and her heart was still beating a thousand per second, cheeks flushed and sporting an almost maniac grin. As they turned away and walked down the hallway to leave the Tsuchikage's building, Yuuko raised her hand and eagerly looked at Yukino. The girl was obviously trying to pretend she wasn't certain of what Yuuko wanted but she didn't give up. "Come on, don't leave me hanging! We were such a cool team!"

Looking somewhat unsure, Yukino reached her own hand out and high-fived Yuuko. The younger teen laughed happily and patted the bike in a caring way once they were back outside. "The right thing to do would be to give this to Iwa and let them take care of it but I'll bring it back to me and ask permission to keep it," she baby talked over the vehicle as if it was a newborn kitten. "Do you want a ride back to Konoha, Yukino?"

"No, it makes more sense to take the train," Yukino answered promptly. Still, the violet eyed girl insisted in at least keeping her friend company on the way to the train station, exchanging cell phone numbers on the way so they could keep in touch for possible future missions. "The train will be leaving soon so I'll take the chance to bid you farewell Yuuko-san."

Both girls shared a smile as Yuuko climbed onto the bike she had been dragging along for the walk. "Was nice pairing with you Yukino, I'm sure it'll happen again in the future." She waved after turning on the motor and letting her new gem purr alive. "Bye bye!"

---

_(...)

"They were like the super human heroes in a movie," one of the train security guards told our reporter after the incident. "The Nara especially, she even ran after the bike when one of the terrorists set off. The other one simply picked up a gun and shot it down in one go!"

The team of kunoichi that captured the bandits after the attack on the Hirozawa bridge then took the bike and rode away with 'the sunset on their backs'. We'll certainly be keeping an eye on the young mysterious lady of the Clouds and the genius heir to the Nara clan in Konohagakure. The three criminals have already been arrested and preparations are being made to take care of their boss in (...)._

"It doesn't say anything more about Yuuko or Yukino," Junpei commented as he placed the newspaper down and rested his chin on his hand. He looked like he was struggling with either pride or worry for his child. 

"There, there..." Hanako rubbed his back affectionately in an attempt to soothe her husband. "It all worked out fine in the end. We knew Yuu-chan would be facing dangerous situations when she asked to become a kunoichi," she appeased. "And, look, it says here a famous director is even interested in making a movie based on what happened."

"Eeh?!" Yuuko left her position near the stove, where she had been taking care of dinner. "They're really blowing the whole thing out of proportions. We weren't trying to save the train or anything, we just wanted to pass through and get the package to the Tsuchikage-sama...and Yukino did most of the work against the enemy..."

"They took a really pretty picture of you two on that bike though," her grandmother chuckled as she held the page up for Yuuko to see clearer.

"I have no idea when they managed to catch that...reporters are very mysterious beings," the girl poofed her cheeks before going back to the food, obviously embarrassed at the attention their acts had gotten them. Still, her bike was now safely inside the garage, ready for a thourough inspection the following day.

*Mission Complete*

​


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2016)

_
Coffee for Elephants
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
?Ha!?​Hotaru cocked her head back and let out a sharp laugh. This girl was kind of funny, and in a way too cute to put into words. Almost like someone too innocent for words to actual convey, and to think the girl, who was a hard as rock, ran away from fights. Hotaru couldn?t get enough of the tickle. The laugh slowly died down into a soft chuckle as Hotaru got up from her seat and stretched. 

?You are really cute, you know that right.? Hotaru asked as she got up close and personal to Yuuko, ?Yuuko?Even your name is downright cute. Hehehe, thanks cutie pie, for the training secession. I would love it if you come back and visit me again. In or out of the battle dome. I would be happy if we got to spend time together.?

Hotaru shook her head, ?No I can?t accompany you back to Ame, I have to go and check up on something concerning my scores, but it makes me a bit happy that you want to stay with me so badly.? Hotaru teased her a bit before backing away again. The young woman thought for a minute what she could do to make her remember her. Hotaru wasn?t the greatest at saying goodbye to new friends. She laughed at herself, she was a friend? Why not? Hotaru had the mental process of remembering more than one person, so why not her. 

?I?m sorry I can?t spend more time with you, but I hope you enjoyed the rest of your day.? Hotaru stepped forward, she was only a bit taller than the girl. Maybe because she was older, but she brushed back the girl?s bangs and kissed her forehead. A small gentle kiss before she met the girl?s eyes and she couldn?t help but smile a bit herself. ?Hey?I wonder??

_?Have you ever kissed a girl before??_​
Hotaru didn?t allow the girl to answer before covering her lips with hers. She smiled through the kiss, because her lips were so soft. Softer than expected and the way Yuuko tensed under her touch made Hotaru want to chuckle, though she stopped before stretching a bit. 

?Yuuko,? Hotaru laughed a bit before waving good bye, ?I have a new nickname for you, Strawberry Panic~?

?Get it~ because you wear strawberry lip balm!?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
In truth, Ren had already detected her stalking him a good while before she decided to strike. She was silent, of course, and invisible to even his enhanced vision, but her scent was still there. As was her chakra signature, which he could feel slowly slither towards him as he moved around the streets of Sunagakure, waiting for her to spring whatever trap she had prepared for him. He could have told her all that.

Instead, he said "I'm just very good, bounty-chan." A shrug was accompanied with the haughty reply, but the Houki was by no means relaxed. Without his heightened senses, his ability to feel out chakra or his natural instincts, he'd be a decapitated corpse right now. _She fights up close, with knives, and based on what she said, likes to strike from the shadows. From what I saw earlier, that seems to be quite literal. Is she a Nara?_ "You made a pretty fatal mistake, you know," Ren commented, drawing one of his knives.

"And what is that mistake, Ren Houki?" the girl asked, arching an eyebrow. 

"Thinking you could outwit a Houki." 

And then he was gone, body disappearing in a blur of motion. He emerged through the veil of sand behind her, knife gleaming with murderous intent, and lunged, but Kurome had seemingly anticipated the attack. She spun around, her small body moving with surprising speed, and crossed her own knives together defensively. Steel clashed with steel and harsh stridency ripped through the air.

"You would kill a nine year old girl, Ren Houki?"

"You aren't a girl. You're a target."

Ren clicked his tongue, flared calcium and pressed down. Kurome wobbled slightly, taken off guard by her would-be assassin's new surge of strength, then dipped low, letting his knife fall through thin air. The Houki fell forward slightly and, like a snake, Kurome struck. She surged upwards like a spring, bringing both her knives forward to his throat in another x-formation...

Then cried out and missed, knives whispering past the skin of his neck as Ren kicked up a small storm of sand into her eyes. Spinning his dagger into a reverse grip, he lunged forward again. Towards the youthful face of the nine year old girl. _Just a target, Ren. Just a target..._


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 7, 2016)

Datascape Changing History II



Fumo blinked cautiously taking a step forward upon the streams that extended out towards the distant spheres, it felt solid but then so did everything in this place as though moving through a liquid rather than air.

"I designed Phantom, he was never this... big."Fumo intervened as the humanoid shaped energy nodded cautiously before explaining, "That is true but Genji may have withheld information regarding that Phantom was a program designed to run our computer systems, it was also our attempt to create something that could be classed as an AI. We failed as you are already aware, it couldn't learn or solve problems outside it's programming."

"Of course it can't., as I told him true AI is impossible at our current level of technology such a thing would require hundreds if not thousands of servers."

"That is also true, but we found an alternative. The human mind has 200 Billion nerves while individually they are nothing special... Each one of those spheres is an individual mind connected to the network, collectively they create PHANTOM as more minds are bound to the network the more powerful the system becomes thus more capable. Naturally it works both ways."

Fumo stopped suddenly his eyes growing weary at the thought of what Genji was trying to achieve, "And I suppose who controls PHANTOM controls everyone connected to it?"

"In most cases yes, we few, the architects, Directors, and other such individuals maintain their free will with the added bonus of being able to direct those bound to them. Of course this is merely a prototype."

"Prototype? Genji intends to spread this abomination across humanity, we are not machines."

"Aren't we? Blood might as well be oil and lubricants, tendons are pistons, flesh in place of steel. Emotion is merely a visual and physical input processed by biological chemicals producing an output response. To claim otherwise is idiocy."

"They want control..."

"Wrong, the Keepers seek Order. Humanity is on a cycle of self destruction Phantom provides the means to bring humanity together. Imagine you encounter a alien from another nation in the world you know not her language, but someone somewhere does. You can draw upon that knowledge and invoke it as your own, equally what purpose is their in destruction if it only weakens the whole?

To kill those bound to Phantom is self defeating, humanity would no reason for war or conflict. Secrets would become a distant memory and ultimately the world will find peace. Is that not worth fighting for, Genji told me of your desires and that is why we give you this gift."

"Then I can assume all would be equal, Genji, Bright, Uhila, not a single one of those would abuse this power?! The Keepers stand for progression of humanity not it's enslavement."

Shaking his head the entity turned sidewards and pointed to a distant region, energies their appeared warped and twisted the golden spheres dwindling as serpent like tendrils devoured and corrupted them. "No but he will, their are certain rules in the datascape that do not apply to the real world that is simply knowledge is power. You could say that their two gods of this place, PHANTOM and Bright."

squinting his eyes he realised something and looked upwards to see a sphere unlike any other raising up into a endless sky. "What?"

"Few know this but has it not occurred you why electronics fail around him? His power in this world immense and grows stronger with each passing moment, he holds our organisation hostage through his gluttonous consumption it is only through Phantom that we sate his hunger."

"Why? What does he want?"

"Revenge he claims, he holds a grudge against 000 but is fully aware of his unwelcome nature in our world. But that is a matter for another time, right now 32 is our priority and for that you need to learn to use this new found power.

As a Director you have access to every single one of these datacores, sadly you're mind had yet to adjust to the new inputs and thus we are forced to disable many of the features the chip provides, but the most useful of which is to experience and feel as others in the network feel.

Following 32's escape Zeta Squad of War Cohort Iron Wolves engaged 32 and ultimately paid the price. Even so their experience is invaluable and can be used to our advantage." He raised his hand and the world surged about him until they arrived upon a lone collection of dwindling lights, stood before one it was connected to several more via bridges of binary information. "These are the final moments of Data Smith Helios 3 or as he once known Jin. The Vanguard are not simply private security they are also means to gather intelligence of our foes and prepare us for the battles to come, step into the sphere and you will be transported to this final moments and act on your own accord, Phantom will simulate responses based upon gathered knowledge."

"You're saying as people die the system learns and adapts?"

"Yes it also streams that information to all relevant units, on request. Of course the human brain can't handle the input of more than a single individual so unlike the Architects who are more machine than man you will not be able to experience hundreds of individuals experiences. Now step into the sphere."

Fumo frowned but felt he no choice in the matter he didn't like the idea of being able to directly influence individuals through this system, at best it could be used to learn and exchange knowledge at worst to control and dictate something he wouldn't put past Genji's desires but what was worse Genji or Bright? A fanatic of technological advancement or a mad man with an agenda to fight something none dared approach?

He felt a buzz about him as he stepped into the sphere energies overwhelming his mind producing visual information he found himself within the depths of the research facility the pipes that provided ventilation from the surface, next came the intense feeling of desperation and clarity the world was clear to him and his objectives known it could be said to be a form of tunnel vision but was more than that as if the veil of his mind was uplifted. A greyscape of information dotted about the screen before coming into clear view, this memory was fragmented as the body was dying and it became obvious if he wanted to get anything from this he would have concentrate.

"Can you change history Fumo? Can you beat the undefeated?"
​


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2016)

Zane Tamura & Shige Yoshinaga
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 2












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_Incidentally Zane's head ached and his shoulders ached and his lungs ached  and the ankle-bones of both feet ached quite excruciatingly. But nothing  of his felt permanently incapacitated except her exhausted expression. As Zane thought about how much he'd prefer to be dead, Shige drew aside the curtains and looked out  into the hot afternoon sky.

"I’d forgotten how empowering it could feel, being surrounded by abundance of consumer material. Luxury feels nice..." Shige's voice was airy, as if she wasn't all there. Make no mistake, the kunoichi still had her bearings, however, Shige was reminiscing on what used to be. The idea of luxury, even the word "luxury," was important to Shige.  Luxury meant something that was by definition overpriced, but was so  nice, so lovely, in itself that you did not mind, in fact was so lovely  that the expensiveness became part of the point, part of the distinction  between the people who could not afford a thing and the select few who  not only could, but also understood the desirability of paying so much  for it. Shige knew that there were thoughtlessly rich people who  could afford everything; Shige didn't see herself as one of them but  instead as one of an elite who both knew what money meant and could  afford the things they wanted; and the knowledge of what money meant  gave the drama of high prices a special piquancy. She loved expensive  things because she knew what their expensiveness meant. She had a  complete understanding of the signifiers.



From beneath the cushions Shige had become accustomed to stroking, appeared Yamantaka in all his brilliant black flames. Zane's face lit up brightly and he jumped from his chair, with his hands in fists by his side raring to go as if he wasn't just on the brink of slipping into a coma seconds earlier. "Whaddya find from observing the souls in Sunagakure?" Zane asked enthusiastically.

"Tell us, did you find Ise Miwa?" Shige demanded, jumping into the conversation. Yamantaka only smiled. "Well?!" Shige asked growing impatient.

"She's been located. Follow me, I'll lead the way." the demon cooed before disappearing through the marble floor. As the duo walked to exit the room door, it felt like the emotion of excitement was literally engulfing them. Adrenalin coursed through their veins. Sparks began to flow through to their fingers. It had all built up to this moment, their first mission as disciples.

"Can you sense him?" Shige yelled foward to Zane who was leading the way through the bustling streets of Sunagakure. Zane looked back and gave Shige an affirming nod and she returned the gesture. Perfect, they had found Ise and in a relatively short amount of time too. Everything was going perfectly until...

WHACK

"Guuughh!" Zane grunted as he was t-boned and sent into a spin by an aloof jogger. The force of the blow knocked the jogger off balance and caused to him fall backwards, toppling over Shige.

"Uuguhhhhh" the brunette cried out as the boy came down on top of her. Immediately the teenage brushed himself off and continued off on his run, leaving Shige and Zane still collapsed in the sand. As he made his exit, both shinobi could hear him calling out to them_, __"_Sorry for that! I'll owe you both something later ! I'm in a hurry!_".

_"Hmf. Empty promises offered to strangers you'll more than likely never see again. Only swine would offer such words." Shige snorted in response to the encounter with the man. Brushing off her clothes, Shige pushed the image of the boy out of her mind and refocused on the mission objective. "Zane, where is Yamantaka directing us next....Zane...ZANE, ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING?!" Shige screamed at the boy who was ignoring her. Not once did Zane's head twitch in the direction of Shige's voice. Long after he had disappeared, Zane continued to stare off into the stranger's direction.

"BRING THAT ASS HERE BOY! YAMANTAKA, YOUR ASSISTANCE!" Zane shouted with a battle cry being delivered right after. Exploding from his stance on the ground, Zane sprinted after the stranger in hot pursuit, leaving Shige completely behind. Frozen Shige stood in the sand, in complete shock of the events that had just transpired. Now anger could be added to the list of things that were previously coursing through the kunoichi's veins. If Shige had 1/8 of a brain, there might have been a possibility she'd follow in pursuit, but she was high functioning and had 8/8 parts, all of which were fully functional. Just because Zane wanted to go off the grid and chase some fodder was his own prerogative. She had a mission to complete and she would finish it with or without Zane.

"Back to square one, excellent." Shige bemoaned,  disappearing among members of the crowd as she approached the heart of Sunagakure.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 7, 2016)

_Storms of the Heart_



Touka










​
The horrors began to expand in seconds, moments, time had stopped yet everything seemed infinite. What occurred to have got caught at this juncture? Fear began to play across a record and the two were now stuck on repeat. Their screams, the horrors, her eyes shut themselves away from the visage of a plaintive lullaby and a scarce massacre. Her hands placed on her ears, her eyes wary of what they could see soon after what seemed an eternity a passage that lead to nowhere, a corridor with endless door which counted from the number 01 to the number 100, at the end a faint light. Touka's eyes wondered, there was no one beside her. No one who she could cradle her arms around any more, where was the girl whom stood next to her throughout this journey? Where was her friend? 

"Yuuko! Yuuko! Where did you go!?" 

An echo, yet not an answer, her feet began to pace the only direction they could manage, Touka tried opening each door individually, each one locked, banging on the door calling out the name which laced itself on her tone in worry, her eyes darted to the sides anxiety replaced courage, Yuuko seemed hopeless, she seemed weak. It would be her fault if anything happened to her, she needed to find her immediately. Where did she go? Where was she? Touka teeth clenched under the strain of such thoughts, her feet rushing her towards the light, there and infinite space crossed in a visage of white covered the land. A lonely field with a lone white rose standing at the zenith of the nothingness.  

Next to such stood a child, dressed in white while he stared off at the distance, as Touka's mouth soon brought itself to usher a command, the boy extended his arm towards the distance, a single finger rose, slowly making its way towards his lips, commanding her to remain silent. Touka's patience was running thin, she closed the gap between the two, and like a blink, the image exchanged itself to a large cell, there a seal adorned its center, chains began to rattle, a small roar could be heard from the inside. A familiar chakra began to resonate with the young lass. The flower shone as the dimmest light, the boy whom had yet to shown his face placed his hand upon the cell. And beckoned Touka to come closer. 

Hesitant at first, she removed herself from his presence, turned and decided that there were more pressing matters to attend to... That Yuuko was probably alone somewhere trying to fight against these creatures. But, a voice called out.

_"Don't go yet." _​
Her head turned and the boy whom once took the space between her and this cell had disappeared. Only a lone flower stood on the lake bed of this space. Pressing her lips together, she decided to close the gap between her and the cell. Her hand extending to the cage, a loud rattle had met with such, unafraid she continued. Soon an image began to surface, a beast of which she had known but have never spoke, his head lowered itself to her height, his tails swirled across the space

"Touka" 

"Gobi?"

"Ah, so you and I can finally speak." 

"It's really you." 

"Don't cry. I'll lend you my strength." 

The image from prior returned, Yuuko was next to her, but this time she could sense a stronger presence, a power which grew from the essence of her inner self, of the demon which homed itself on her system. Soon, a mist began to evaporate the seams, her power began to surface, and a boiling steam began to aura around the young girl. The demon's power awoken. 

Her body emanated with the boil release, it wasn't much but it was something. Turning to Yuuko she knelt on her feet, grabbed her hand and looked at her dead in the eye.

"I liked it better when you were smiling... Sorry that I brought you to this." 

She lifted her from to her feet.

"But would you trust me for a bit longer?" 

The steam rose from her aura, and her body began to strengthen itself upon a degree of strange secondary force. Her body rose, and her speed increased at the impact of boil, her feet met and invisible force, one of which flew at the meeting of such a powerful impact. And invisible force now swallowed the image of darkness and began to form into an ethereal dark. There the monster's opened upon his silhouette physicality, the peering glare of crimson sphere upon his eyes. No mouth just a blank stare that mused a deathly tune. Behind it, there it was the smell of roses flourished and the lonely flower stood still.

Like a spectator. Watching the two faced their fears head on.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Caf? Au Lait VIII*

It all actually happened very quickly but, to Yuuko, it felt like the moment was eternal. A small pocket of magic she'd carry with her for the rest of her life.

Hotaru's question had made her heart kick start into the quickest beat she's ever had her entire life and, then, without actually giving her time to answer, she had bent down and touched her lips to Yuuko's. The teen froze and internally panicked as she had never actually kissed anyone before and had no idea what to do, she didn't move away though, frozen on spot, only reacting when she felt Hotaru's lips stretch into a smile against her own, causing her eyes to widen even more in shock.

"Yuuko."

Suddenly, the silver haired girl stepped away and the moment broke. "I have a new nickname for you, Strawberry Panic~?

?Get it~ because you wear strawberry lip balm!?

Hotaru laughed as she waved her goodbye and left to take care of the business she had with the score. Yuuko, however, was still firmly planted to the same spot and it took her a few moments to realize she was now alone. Blushing from head to toe, the girl crouched down, cooping her cheeks in an impossible attempt to cool them down. After a long time of just crouching there, contemplating life, she touched her fingers to her forehead and then her lips with sparkling eyes.

Then, slowly, she smiled. And her smile turned into a giggle which turned into a full blown laugh. Picking herself up, she excused herself and walked out the same way they had previously entered, tracing the entire path back to the train station in order to go back to Ame and go get Tora so they could leave back to Kumogakure.

Her mentor took one good look at the girl and shrugged, deciding to leave the story of what her pupil had been up to for later. The fact that she was smiling so brightly and there was an entire aura of pure happiness surrounding her was enough to tip the woman off not to ask what had happened. Unless she wanted a 90 minute long monologue about friendship, love, puppies and rainbows.

Yuuko herself couldn't help the small bursts of giggles that accompanied her for the remains of the journey, nor the smile that would always sprout anytime she'd think about her friend's show of affection from that day onward.

Getting her pocket mirror and lip balm from her backpack, Yuuko applied a new layer of the strawberry stuff to her lips and smiled.

*The End*
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2016)

_Jirou Is... Not pleased_​​
?Ugh...? Jirou rubbed his head as he slowly sat up. ?Hey~? Kiyoko smiled, still in her black dress... ?What the! I told you to...? He looked around, the sight was quite unfamiliar to him. ?Where... am I?? Kiyoko simply waved him off. ?It's not important.? ?Is this a bed?? ?Not important~? ?Why am I shirtless?? IT'S NOT IMPORTANT! BAKA! BAKA!? She shouted, quickly clasping her hands over her mouth. ?Ahem, I mean, Yes. This is my personal bedroom.? Kiyoko adjusted herself and smiled. ?Alright now why am I shirtless?? ?Cause I wanted to see your chest.? Kiyoko thought to herself. ?You were drooling.? She responded. 

?Well, I was going to ask you to help me locate the scientist my brother went to but instead-? ?NO! Don't go!? She quickly grabbed his hand. ?Tch... You already took my shirt off. I was kind of hoping it would be different.? ?It is different.??It's not different.? ?Is so! I'm totally different!? She sat up and showed off her dress. ?See? Mature and refined.? Jirou shook his head and slowly began to place his shirt back on. ?I'll just find him on my own.? 

Kiyoko's hands clenched tightly as her teeth gnawed against each other. ?BAKA!!!! JIROU BAKA!!!? A foot quickly rose up to kick him, but her heel broke and caused to to fall down to the ground. ?Oooowww my butt...?  Jirou sighed, ?Sheesh, you always get worked up. You alright?? The purple haired gennin held his hand out for her. 

?I... I dont need your help.? She grumbled, blushing and standing up on her own. ?Fine.? Jirou sighed and turned towards the door. ?I'll be leaving now.? He slowly started to walk away, Kiyoko folded her arms and huffed as she watched him leave. Would he be back? Every future is different and there's never any guarantee of any of them... But one future she could see was set in stone. Jirou Nishimura would be the kind of mind who held his head high, his heart steady and his will strong. Kage? Sage? Stay at home dad? Business man... of all his futures, the only link was his strong will and his kind eyes.

?The eyes of the man I fell in love with.? She blushed deeply and grumbled to herself. ?But he's an idiot! A complete idiot! He doesn't get it at all! He's completely self-centered! Always on about this and that about his brother or...? Her eyes widened... ?Oh...? She made a very big mistake... ?Damn it... seeing the future sucks... you miss what's right in front of you...? With that, she quickly dashed out of the room, kicking off her other heel and catching up to the purple haired gennin. 

?JIROU WAIT!? She screamed, running past a monk with a mop and bucket, cleaning the floors. ?What is it now?? Jirou turned around, but as Kiyoko charged, her foot slipped on a wet spot on the floor, sending the priestess flying forward and crashing down upon the gennin. 

?Nngh...? Jirou lay on the ground a few seconds as his head slowly began to clear from the massive thud he just experienced. ?What... is this feeling?? It was warm, soft... nice. He slowly opened his eyes, Kiyoko slowly opened her eyes and the two found themselves eye to eye, lips locked. ?HNG!? Jirou quickly pushed her away and crawled  off and onto his knees. ?Blech! The hells the big idea here!?? He shouted, wiping his lips with his sleeve. 

?Aaah~? Kiyoko lay face first onto the ground, her face red and smiling like an idiot. ?Ah! Wait!? She snapped out of it and got onto her hands and knees. ?Jirou! I need you to come back to my room!? ?B...Breasts...? Jirou's nose exploded with blood as he flew down the hall. ?Hm? What?? Kiyoko looked down at her chest, her dress had ripped and her bra had slipped down. ?KYAAAAAH!!!!!!?

?Sigh... Now I have to clean up that.? The monk with the mop stated dejectedly.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 8, 2016)

Despite the danger and the constant threat of battle, Hakaizen's heart was beating out of his chest as the adrenaline mounted and threatened to boil over.  He was enjoying this.  It was different from his battles against Fallen animals.  Even the beasts that could talk were just beasts.  They had behavioral patterns that made them predictable.  They relied on force, and rarely used things like decoys, distractions and traps.  Speaking of traps, it looked like one was sprung against the group.  An explosion went off, the sound reverberating powerfully through the air.  Before he knew anything else, the ground had fallen away from them.  Hakaizen's self-sacrificing nature caused him to check both Houki-san and Hiniku.  He looked up to see that Houki-san had already saved himself.  He and Hiniku however, were in free fall.  "Tch!"  He pressed his hands together in the Hitsuji seal.

"Ninpou!  Sanzengarasu no Jutsu!"  He pointed to the abyss and the swiftly rising floor that promised death or severe injury beneath him.  A sea of crows filled the space between he and it, and several of them served as a foothold for him.  He leapt skyward, collecting Hiniku in his arms and planting his feet against the wall, his chakra securing him to it.  The crows dissipated and stone, railings, and other such rubble cascaded and bashed against the ground.  He let out a shaky exhale and looked at Hiniku.  "Exciting, huh?"  He aided her onto the wall, where her chakra secured her own foothold, and they traveled up to Ren.

"He's anticipating us, but so far hasn't done anything that could actually stop us.  I'm not sure he's got a strong grasp of how strong we actually are."  He looked backwards, taking a quick glance at the abyss before returning his gaze forward.  "I'm sure if we put our heads together, we could find away to twist that to our advantage.  We may not know how many beasts he's got to attack us with, but he doesn't know our strengths.  A frightened target would probably be easier to subdue, if we pump ourselves up into more than what we are, he might respond favorably to it."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2016)

*King Kazama*
in
*The King And The Pauper *​
Genetics and upbringing could truly meet at the strangest of intersections couldn’t it? Where had Naomi Minami’s doofus parents gone wrong in bringing up their most prominent son? Her candor was off-kilter but it inured itself to me, even now she bowed politely. It was a show of respect and yet it was all wrong. 

“You’re supposed to be a lady right? Then learn how to curtsy. Manners are the easiest things to have, even serial killers have manners.” I extended my right foot a couple of inches behind my left, resting on the ball my foot. Shifting weight onto my front foot I bent my knees. Being a swordsman of renown I was blessed with grace and coordination of the highest accord.

“Still we are all works in progress.” I offered a meaningless platitude so as to not be too stern with the Charmless One. The train station was just over my shoulder at this point and I had a tight schedule, especially if I was going to get in a training session the next morning. Training was imperative, as it would move the world one step closer to my inevitable.

“Here give me your telephone.” I demanded it from and instantly sensed her hesitation. It was a somewhat vexing reaction but she had been helpful to me before so a modicum of patience was all she would receive. “Do I seem the type who would do something obscene with your telephone?” She simply nodded her head and offered over the phone, taking it from her I began the process of inputting my information.

”I’ll need to come back to find somewhere suitable to stay prior to enrollment. Before that I will probably need more reclamation sessions.” I pressed send as soon as I was done making sure to call myself from her phone before handing it back.

“When I call I expect a prompt answer. I do not call to chitchat; it will always be for a purpose.” I could see the understanding in her eyes and that was enough in spite of anything she may have said.

Good help was hard to find and the potential of a partnership between the girl and me could prove to be a boon for me. I thought back to the training session as I prepared to say my final goodbye. She was able to diagnosis the issues with my form in solidifying my title as King of the Earth. If this is what could be accomplished in a short amount of time then the sky was the limit when I took up residence in Kusagakure.

“Meeting you wasn’t a horrible experience.” That was the last thing I said to her before turning around and heading toward the train. My sonic receptors picked up on the faintest vociferation.

“I feel the same.” she said it quietly almost so low I couldn’t hear her but I did. That was all that was really left to say. How could meeting me ever be a horrible experience?


----------



## MOON MOON (Jan 8, 2016)

Hiniku had been still reeling from the beasts attack. All that analyzing, all that hought that was going into her teammates reasoning wasn't really registering in her head. She was running on instinct, taking the blows as they came. their speech was kind of falling into a dull buzz in the back of her head as she stretched out her kicking leg. 
_
"when will the next one come for us?"_

It was her only thought as she looked left and right. When the trap had been triggered she felt her stomach sink as the floor began to, it crumbled under her feet leaving her baseless. Hakaizen was a much quicker thinker than her. she would have taken the blow and allowed her natural tankiness absorb the shock, but he carried her off to safety before she could so much as clench. She stuck to the wall with her chakra when he unloaded her and they regrouped at the bottom. 

Hakaizens idea was not without merit and Hiniku wasn't strategy minded enough to refute it. "So what do you suggest? we throw our weight around? get fancy?" she asked, looking upon the rubble around her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2016)

*King Kazama
In
Being King of The Earth*​









​

Perhaps the most incontrovertible fact of this world pertains to me. You see I was born better than everyone else. Some people must depend on tricks or sorcery in order to excel, peons masquerading as elite talents. The biggest perpetrators of such a farce would have to be the Uchiha clan of Konoha. A clan lauded for prodigious talent when in fact their reliance on magic was so great it was ingrained into their DNA. They were cockroaches feasting on the ejaculate of a shriveled up man from the moon. They were inferior to King Kazama as I did not require the Shit Can to assert relevance, my body born of the highest grade of humanity, was a receptacle of greatness.

I was way up, I was blessed.​
In other words I was naturally talented at anything I tried, my sense of coordination and aptitude to learn new skills unparalleled by anyone who had come before and anyone who came after. Simply put I was the best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever would be.

The clasp of the book closing rang out as I tossed it into the air with my right and reached for my blade with my left.

_Tiger

Boar

Tiger

Snake_

The feat of grace and dexterity that I enacted would have been followed by applause and aplomb had it been done for an audience. With precision I was able to articulate my educated hand into the signs the shinobi utilize whilst drawing my sword and slashing all at the same time. I, King of the Earth, was back in control of the magnificent vessel that was my body, commanding it with my impulse to do two separate actions simultaneously for a devastating combination. It was flummoxing that a body so easily capable of such a complex feat would be stymied in excavating a cur from existence as it did during the sortie with Hisako Concordia and her pet pig.

My mind drifted back to the Minami girl and a particular point in her analysis. She said that I had not connected with my element well enough. Truth be told after doing more research into these matters it would appear that I simply had not reclaimed or retained proper knowledge of the shinobi magic. It was such a foreign concept to me and while it was not difficult for someone who was blessed by the one true god, but it was not easy either. The concept of the handseals wasn?t something I gave much attention to and had it not been for that charmless one I would not have been put on the path. 
I began to incorporate the snake seal into the routine a bit more as it was the seal most associated with earth. 

With one hand I sealed once more but this time my body activated and assumed a powerful wide stance. The imperial chakra from my being began to filter out of me infecting the earth like a cancer I could feel the ground loosen and shift through the sensation in my fingertips. It was like I could see it in my mind but feel it, using my impulses to decide what the earth would do. My noble decree allowed me to perpetuate my desire for the earth to obey my command. Using the earth as an extension of my glorious grasp five tendrils rose from the sediment whipping and swaying about the ambience.

*DOTON: CHIJO BAKUHATSU
(Earth Release: Ground Outburst)*​
My name is King Kazama and I was born a samurai. I have no formal training in the reductive art of being a shinobi, but like everything else of course it came easily to me. Everything the light touches belongs to me, specifically everything on earth is mine.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 8, 2016)

*Land of Iron*



_*Overture*_

Mori no Miyako, known in the outside world by its literal name City of Trees is located in Date no sho (The Province of Date). It is the castle town governed by, as one would assume, the Date family. From a tourists glance the name and actual visage of the town do not quite coincide with one another. The icy peaks of the mountaintops bring about a modest snowfall that keeps everything lightly covered in white. The streets are paved in iron, the houses made of steel, lanterns hang down the road to illuminate the way and a slight awning from the smoke of the great forge that floated into the air. There wasn?t a single tree in sight or so people thought.

The poles that stood in the area were actually the roots of several trees situated at the cardinal directions of the village, grown to survive the cold of the country. Their leaves are a rich hue of blue-green and bodies just as hard as steel; in fact, their trunks are harvested to create the shields and sheathes for the army. What?s more the area is unique for having two samurai districts on hills sandwiching a merchant district in the valley in between. A separation that occurred once the branch family Muramasa became one of the nobles. 

Coincidentally, the people themselves have been the most affected by the situation. Some haven?t chosen sides which has brought a bit of tension between townspeople, others simply wish to keep the peace and have tried their best to stay out of the matter, announcing their willingness to back either family should they become the new general. Still, they attempt to hide behind a fa?ade in order to keep a strong face but it all doesn?t go unnoticed, especially by impassive Senji. 

?Good day.? He greeted passersby, as he was often taught. It had been two days since the last meeting of the clans adjourned and in that time Senji could see that some of the attitudes toward him had begun to shift, if ever slightly. People who normally greeted with zeal where now lackluster in response or just mumbled toward him. ?What an odd change in behavior.? He stated, taking note and then continuing on his way.

The crunch of the snow underneath his feet as he walked the streets. Footprints covered the long traveled road. The snow was becoming high, and the tall majestic roots the lanterns adorned brightened the iron roads almost completely; however, a few places where the light did not cover, streams of sunlight poured in. This path leads him to the town square, surrounded by the shadows of the buildings and a single light that towered directly in the middle, the light passing through the middle and hitting the ends of the seats that circled around. He?s eyes shadowed the place, looking for a person he was asked to meet here. 

?OH, is that Senji? Over here.? A singsong tone demanded his attention, a young woman excitedly hurried toward him. Alongside her she dragged a male who appeared about the same age in military clothing, the kind that normally is given to those who?ve just graduated and entered.

?Senji, hey! I wasn?t expecting to see you out here.? Throwing herself to a hug with him before clinging back onto the arm of her male companion. ?Hello, sister.? Straight-faced he spoke, then turning his gaze onto the boy. A bead of sweat passed the young males brow as Senji just stared at him keenly, making him increasingly nervous. 

?Uh, Sango, um, I don?t think your brother likes me all that much, hehe.? He laughed nervously earning a quizzical look from the other boy. ?The high pitch in your voice followed by a meek laugh, are you anxious?? He questioned. 

?Uh, um, n-no I?m not. It?s just that- ? 

?You?re increased stuttering betrays your claim. What is it that with agitation and alarm?? 

?N-nothing at al- ?

?You?re stuttering says otherwise. Are you perhaps ill?? 

?Okay, okay, Senji, enough with the question. He?s just freaked out because you keep staring at him.? His sister interrupted. ?My staring? Why? I was waiting for him to introduce himself. Is it not the proper thing to do when you want to speak with someone? To hold eye contact?? Senji began explaining. 

?I?m sorry, my brother is a bit?. antisocial, but he didn?t mean any harm. I should?ve just introduced you first.? The young man gave his understanding as she pulled him closer to her by the arm. 

?Senji, meet by boyfriend. The Moto family?s only son Kōmyōna.? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kōmyōna Moto & Sango Muramasa




Sango announced excitedly as she drew even closer to him. The two talk to themselves shortly as they looked to Senji for some form of acknowledgment, but what they got wasn?t exactly what they were expecting. 

?This is who father wanted me to make an angel.? 

?Eh?? 

What was supposed to be a simple introduction of her boyfriend to her brother suddenly became a quick exchange to shave his life. Kōmyōna knelled over when Senji?s foot collided with his stomach and quickly kissed the snow covered earth, the force of a hilt slamming into his skull. 

?Senji, *DAD WAS JOKING*.? His sword inches from exiting its sheath, he stopped to look at his sister bewildered. ?He couldn?t have been joking. He looked me in the eye and said: ?If your sister ever gets a boyfriend, make sure he?s a complete angel.? He repeated verbatim. 

?In order to become an angel you must die first, yes?? 

?He meant to make sure that he?s a nice guy who?s treating me right, not make him a literally angel. Understand the difference?? Slowly sheathing his sword her older brother began to contemplate while she pulled her boyfriend from off the ground.  ?Seriously Senji.? She scolded. 

?I guess that does make sense. It is nice to meet you Kōmyōna, I am Muramasa Senji ♥.? 

?Y-yes, a pleasure to meet you.? He coughed and rubbed the back of his head. 

?Why are you here anyway? Aren?t you usually at the forge?? 

?I was called out here by ? ?

?Me.? 

Descending down the opposite walkway, Masamune, Aimi and Seiji appeared from an untrodden path. Appearing before them, Aimi and Seiji stayed several feet behind, Masamune walked directly up to Senji. Two wooden swords in his hand he placed one up against the Muramasa heir?s chest who only stared at it. 

?This is out of the blue and sudden, but Senji, here and now, I want to duel you.?
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2016)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The Worth of a Soul
_________________________

The crack of the hilt resounded throughout the room as this so called 'King' swung into the back of the new arrivals neck. The swiftness of the attack made it look almost reactionary, as if this man only reacted normally to the formal address. A lone wanderer like me shouldn't care about things like this, there's a reason I travel by myself after all, but a scene like this unfolding in front of me couldn't help but get my blood to boil. 

I chose to swallow my words and watch the scene unfold as the apparent servant took the hit. By Nazo's words I figured he was an underling to this so called 'King', thus was not deserving of having his tactics or profiles shown. It was disgusting. Treating his subjects like literal scum. How did someone like this think they could get away with it? How could Nazo just sit there and abide by it?

The fucking Jashin Church. I've heard little rumors about them here and there. I know they're the main fucking religion in this country, but my encounters have been far less than pleasant. It almost makes sense to me to allow this Touma shithead abuse his apparently new found power and tear down the Church of Jashin - they would certainty get no tears from me. 

Here is where I get selfish though, and I know Nazo is manipulating me to think this but I have no choice but to agree. If allowed to roam free, it would cause a civil war amongst The Land of Iron, making no place safe for any citizens, or myself. I don't know much about the Jashin Church, but the Iron Country at least isn't burned to the ground, and I haven't heard many complaints about them through the politics of the land, so it seems they aren't doing much harm. With my limited opinion aside, I can't just sit back and watch as the country becomes war torn, that won't fix anything. If we want to put an end to this then we have to take out Touma before a war can even ignite.

That doesn't mean it doesn't leave a bad taste in my mouth. This King seemed to be of some importance to the Church, maybe even the next 'heir', so to speak, given his moniker. This new comer, Gyousei I think he said, was definitely part of the Church. Even if he took the hit apparently gladly, I could feel a deep ember ignite inside of him. No one would happily be mocked and ridiculed, and it seemed Gyousei was just accepting his position in lack of power. He looks like a sheep on the outside, a simple pawn, but I know that looks can be deceiving. There could certainly be something deeper underneath. 

Then there's the trouble with Nazo. No matter what you do or who you are, he will rub you the wrong way. It's just who he is. With that said, this honestly bothered me. He doesn't seem to be part of the Jashin Church, but he appears to have some affiliation in one way or the other. To what capacity is unknown, and what his plans are is still a mystery to me, but this enigma certainty held power. He didn't even have to tell you, it almost just radiated off the man. He had this way, where it didn't really matter how much you opposed him, as he'd get what he wanted in the end. Honestly, the more time I could spend away from this pink haired menace, the better.

As the tension eased, Nazo turned back and clicked a button, causing a large map of the Land of Iron to show up. A blinking red dot flashed on the green map, showing where I assumed we were, which formed a dotted line into the north, detailing the best route and location of our target's village. I was always amazed by the usage of technology, but never engrossed enough to partake in the advancements myself. King on the other hand seemed impatient of the situation.

"As you can observe, the route is fairly simple. The only perceived problem I may imagine would be the peace treaty between the Durga and the Mizukage, as I have mentioned previously, are quite possibly on the way to make such negotiations. This is the easiest path to take, so it would be a common possibility that both parties take the same path. However, the Mizukage's forces may need to be taken care of at some point, so it is a mute element."

I was going to ask a few more common sense questions - such as, what would be the best approach to assassinating (because let's be real, that's what we're going to do) and securing part of Touma, have there been any patterns to his behavior that have left him with an obvious weakness, and more importantly, if this op could take multiple days - and if so is he going to supply us with food or water. Of course, I suppose, King doesn't share the same sentiment, as clear cut anger with the Durga fueled through his body, as only I could assume he had all the information he needed. His target, and his targets location.

The large doors opened once again, letting in the vast amounts of air into the seemingly vacuum like entry way. Kind walked into the white scenery rather majestically, with a very clear sense of purpose in his movements. Gyousei, despite his movements traveling closely behind King, held a very faint reluctance and restraint. My eyes scattered over to Nazo, who pushed his glasses up towered his eyes, keeping a rather plain facial expression. I turned my focus back to King who was disappearing into the white scenery, and I knew it would be detrimental to me if I lost him. I scurried after him, and before the doors closed I swear I could have heard a faint chuckle from behind me, but I couldn't pay it any mind. 

The doors behind us shut quickly, causing a loud thud, but it seemed I was the only one who reacted with a startle. King seemed to mute the noise out of his reaction, and Gyousei refused to react, probably due to the fact that he wasn't given permission to react or some shit like that. Catching up to the other two, I almost wanted to introduce myself to Gyousei, but I could only imagine how King would react. I eyed the boy, but I decided I wouldn't let him get hurt by King anymore, or at least by my doing. On the other hand, I wouldn't let King just slap me around.

"Hey! So, _"King"_, do you have any sort of plan going into this thing, or are you just charging in blindly with rage? Like fuck, I want this guy dealt with. I don't want a fucking war to be going on in my backyard, but we have to be smart about this."

The snow-haired man stopped in his tracks, and for once turned to acknowledge my existence. I could see a sense of righteousness being expressed from his demeanor, a feeling of superiority and astonishment that I even held the audacity to challenge his way of thinking.

"As by normal routine, the words of insignificant trash are simply that, trash; unworthy of my audience. On the contrary, I have been guided to establish a coalition with a lesser being, and thus am subjugated to adhere to the opinions of insects. Do not mistake, I shall not punish, but any objections to my procedure will not be tolerated. Recognize your plight, mongrel."

His eyes burned like embers as his gaze bore through me. If nothing else he certainty held the ego to command those into thinking he did hold power. On the other hand I wanted to yell back at him, maybe even hit him, to show him he certainty did not hold this sort of power over every single fucking human being. However he had a point, we were partners and had to stick together even if both of us didn't want to. However, I got almost nothing out of him and knew I couldn't get anything else, so until he decides to speak up I probably would have to just follow and wait. King knew he wouldn't be getting a response from me, so instead of waiting, he turned and continued down his path, where the two of us followed like servants. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2016)

_Jirou Is Confused​_
?Ugh.? Jirou rubbed his head as he slowly sat up, ?What the hell happened?? He looked around, he was... somewhere... not at the temple anymore. ?Hm?? He looked down at his lap to find a note. ?Dear Honey Darling Jirou. I would have normally waited for you to wake up... but... You saw something special already and it will take me days to recover. Please take this list of possible locations and try to find your brother.? Jirou smirked a little. ?Heh... maybe she's not entirely that bad.? 

He looked down at the list of locations.... ?There's... there's two hundred cities on this list.? A bead of sweat fell down his head. ?That's... .That's not going to be possible...?
_
Meanwhile- Kirigakure-​_
The cells of the Mashima prison were dark and dreary. The council had been overturning Jajariou's dates for Jintaku's execution and causing months of back-log. So, here Jintaku sat in the darkness, watching the shadows dance on the walls from the simple light that hung in the hall. ?It's not often I get a guest. Even my own daughter hasn't come to see me.? Jintaku slowly turned and stood up, walking to the bars. ?So tell me, Just what is it you've come here for? Hm Hirako?? 

From the shadows stepped Shou Mashima's elder brother Hirako Mashima. ?I want to know the truth Jintaku.? His eyes took a very serious glare. ?Oh? You seem to have a few wounds on your body. Where might you have been?? Hirako crossed his arms. ?I've been stuck in the hospital the last month recovering from my near drowning.? Jintaku grinned a litle. ?Oh my. Such harsh family you have.? He turned away from the bars and walked towards his bed. 

?How might I help you then? What truth do you seek?? Hirako clenched his fists tightly. ?When Shou was drowning me, he said that our father wanted to kill him because he believed our mother had been sleeping with Jajirou...? Jintaku's grin turned dark and sinister. ?Oh? Perhaps you want to know... Is he even your brother?? 

Hirako merely nodded, even that was hard for him to pull off, he despised this situation from the depth of his very soul. ?Release me and perhaps i'll tell you.? ?WHAT!?? Hirako gripped the bars and growled. ?You can't expect me to do really do that can you!? You killed your wife and fled the village! There's no way i'll ever release you! Not in a million years!? 

?Hmm, Shame.? Jintaku looked down at his hands, cuffed with chakra sealing chains. ?I would be able to tell you the truth. But being stuck in here, I'm unable to retrieve my proof.? Hirako grit his teeth. ?Tell me where the proof is. Now.? Jintaku shook his head. ?Sorry my dear cousin. That's not how exchanges work. You give me something, I give you something. Quid Pro Quo.? Hirako turned from the cage and punched the wall across from him. ?I refuse.... You can burn in hell where you belong!? With those final words, he turned away and left the prison. 

?Nobori.? From the shadows, emerged Nobori, Jintaku's second in command. ?Yes my lord.? He took a knee before the cage. ?I want you to begin preparations for my return.? ?Yes Jintaku-sama.?With that, he vanished. ?That shadow melding of his is quite useful.?Jintaku lay back on the cot of his cell and kicked his feet up. ?I'll see you soon Hirako.?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2016)

Ace and Okami
 Blaze of the Candle Extinguishes
 __________________________

 "You know, outside of the issue with you and these terrorist...I really don't know who you are Okami." 

Said Ace, a solemn stare peering from the glare of  his eyes.Noting such an interesting fact made an assumption on his  patterns, with the distraction of the pelting droplets meeting glass,  the aromatic atmosphere and just the quality of the situation. He had  overlooked the fact that the two merely knew the other on a whim. Much  like she had explained, the whole thing really did seem rather  romanticized. A random stranger with a cause came swooping down to some  rescue of a broken girl... A girl whom seemed to have caught herself in a  mess, found the aid of a foolish enough man. Truly this all seemed like  an act of fiction. Ace himself scoffed at the idea with clarity that of  this adventure would indeed make for a decent story book. Such a day  would register them as friends regardless of what the two thought.  However he knew the surface of who she was.

She was Okami of the Land  of Iron. A pretty girl of white hair, blue eyes, who goes into random  bars even though shes underage and picks fight with drunks. Hates  extreme heat and has a tendency to try and play around with her words  just to see a reaction.

A chuckle escaped.

And on top of that has at  time the weirdest things to say. Are you sure that you arent still  tipsy? Saying stuff like that could mistake us for something else. If  there were any more witnesses who like to jump to conclusions too like a  certain somebody, it might be rather problematic to explain, yknow?

"Is that so?"

The words left Okami's lips with a playful manner.  With the way she was eyeing her glass of water, her simple expression  held a very pensive aura, which had caught Ace off guard. To the white  haired male, the scene was rather foreign as the girl usually seemed to  pay no additional thought to any of her actions. In fact, she had such a  ruthlessness and spontaneous nature that this sort of behavior was  almost unsettling. His back straightening with a startle as her eyes  fixated back towards him, questions arose to what her motivations would  be.

"I love a good chase. So when an  attractive man drags me out of a bar, we get thrown straight into a  fight, and then travel half way across the continent in one  night...Well, I don't care if I only know him on the surface, he must  have done something right to be able to get me out and about."

Her words perplexed Ace, not because of its  complexity, but because of its denotation. It had been true that the two  had teamed up for nothing more than a whim, which seemed to be  beneficiary to both of them. From what he knew on the surface, she was  someone that he could rely on. Even if some of her methods had been  rather crude, it didn't change their dynamic. They seemed to function as  a team decently, and if the correct future paved out, it was a  connection that perhaps could be salvaged. Even though they only knew  the tip of the iceberg, whatever secrets the two were holding from one  another were clearly not going to be a game changer as they are both  broken, and can come from a place of understanding. This much Ace knew.  Okami swirled the water within her glass before setting it onto the  white tablecloth. Her bright blue eyes glistened against the  candlelight, re-fixating on the man across from her. Ace could feel the  shift in the air as Okami stood slowly, leaning across the table gently.

"You say that people can mistake us for something else? But all of that..."

Okami's voice became hushed to match the patter of  rain droplets on the windowpane. Her body language spoke more than her  words, as she leaned in closer, almost no space in between their faces.

"Is nothing...Compared. To. This."

Her words fractured, as Okami's lips were a mere  inch away from Ace's. Ace, paralyzed from the sudden abrasive motion by  Okami, her breath on his lips. He fell still, unsure of what to do or  what he wanted to do. A part of him was wondering what he was even  considering, and wanted to pull away instantly. To call out the  ludicrousy in the moment, on how they had only met about twenty-four  hours previously. Then there was the quieter part of him, the part of  him that didn't care about any of the history, the part of him that  wanted to indulge in what was happening here and now. Before Ace could  make a decision one way or another, Okami had pulled back and sat up  straight in her chair with a playful grin. A wave of relief washed over  Ace as he no longer had to face the tension. With just one look at  Okami, Ace couldn't believe what she had tried to pull, but put in his  best effort to tolerate her motions.

"If you want to talk about things that would be problematic to explain, I'm sure that'd be something to review."

...

"What's the problem? Why do you look so freaked out, Ace?"

Okami's playful tone stung like a wasp, where he  was for one of the first times, not confident in how to reply to this  women. Normally he'd be able to shrug off her wit and banter, but  something as simple as this had him at a loss for words.

"Everyone I meet is so high maintenance. That is just it, isn't it?"

Okami's face turned curious, as Ace sat back in his  chair with his arms folded across his chest. The rain droplets  continued to streak down the window side, causing a temporary escape for  Ace and his thoughts. His brain kept trying to wrap out the entire day,  and it all seemed like a blur. Some of the events that occurred in this  past day would truly cause most exhaust and anguish. An unfamiliar  climate, dealing with a terrorist organization which has caused  suffering to many peoples lives, Rosuto...Ace was simply surprised he  was able to have a semi-enjoyable evening with a girl of this stature.  That's not even including her side of things. 

 Of course Ace doesn't know much about this women, but in the end it  doesn't matter. They've been through enough in the past day, and to be  able to sit together and actually smile at the end of all of it was more  than Ace could ask for. So, just maybe, they didn't need to know more  about one another. Maybe it doesn't matter. She has been a comrade in  arms, and one that has proven reliable. Anything else could be solved  later, but maybe for once, he should just live in the present and accept  what's in front of him. Ace's calm gaze shifted back to the pale women,  with an answer in mind.

"If that is what you want,  then fine. We know almost nothing about each other, but I get the  feeling that doesn't really matter. We don't need to know who we were  prior to our meeting. All I know is that you're a pretty girl, with  white hair, blue eyes, who sometimes seems to be lacking in manners and  has a rather untamed mouth. Anything else is just a cherry on top, and I  suppose that's all it has to be."

Ace felt refreshed with this statement, and he  could sense Okami felt more relaxed after his declaration as well. Maybe  on some level she agreed, and if that's the only thing they ever  managed to agree on from now on then he'd take it. After that, the two  wasted hours away talking about trivial facts and matters, before  finishing their meal. A declaration of parting had been made, but it  would not be their last, as Ace was sure he would see Okami once again.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Trashy Romance Novels*


*Cake Mix I*

Yuuko was just done setting up the last futon when the doorbell rang. Grinning excitedly, the girl ran downstairs and opened the door. Shana was posing as if she was about to ring the bell a second time, Rika was looking at a bug on the ground and Jewly was closing the umbrella the trio had probably used on their way here.

"Come on in, it's so cold outside I'm not sure how it hasn't started snowing yet," Yuuko rushed them all in, closing the door behind them and getting guest slippers out of the shoe compartment for them to wear. Thankfully, her grandparents had kept the ones she had used while growing up so the girls didn't have to walk around in adult ones. "Sorry I couldn't pick you up myself, it's been such a busy morning...did anything happen on your way here?"

"Tsunamori-sensei stalked us all the way here," Jewly nodded assertively, adjusting her glasses. Yuuko laughed as Shana and Rika nodded their agreement, the first with tinted cheeks.

"Yuuko, are your little friends here yet?" Hanako called from the kitchen.

"Yes!" The genin answered before looking at the girls and motioning them to go ahead as she put their jackets away. They exchanged looks between one another and shuffled on their feet. Rika, always the light hearted one, was the first to take a step forward, followed by Jewly who seemed to give it careful consideration before following her friend in. Shana, on the other hand, remained planted on the same spot, her eyes downcast as her tiny hands gripped the fabric of her dress. "They're good people," Yuuko reassured her kindly, placing a hand on the little girl's shoulder and gently giving her a push. "I'm right behind you."

The girl looked up at her for a moment before her cheeks poofed in anger. "I..I'm not shy or anything!" Shana argued before stomping away, leaving an amused Yuuko to finish hanging the coats.

Walking into the kitchen, she found her grandmother cooing all over the mahou shoujo trio of the orphanage. They all introduced themselves properly, leaving Yuuko thinking she definitely had to congratulate her teacher friend on his educating skills. All the girls were on point with their keigo. "Yuuko-chan told me you're all going to be baking a cake?" Hanako asked, crouching to the girls' level of sight.

"Yes," Jewly nodded, adjusting her glasses. "Shana's trying to-"

"Aaaah!" The small brunette screamed, blushing madly as she rushed to cover Jewly's mouth and shush her up before the girl could reveal her big secret and embarrass her in front of Yuuko's family. "For the class! We're baking a cake for the class!"

"Nah," Rika cut in as if she didn't have a care in the world. "Sha-chan just wants to impress sensei."

Hanako and Junpei laughed as the girl in question hid her red face in embarrassment, turning away from the group. "Mou..."

"Well, you girls should have everything you need in here, but if you need anything else just get it from the restaurant's kitchen," Junpei offered after a final chuckle. Wishing the group good luck, the older couple left to watch over the busy restaurant even though they regretted not being able to spend more time with the girls.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Trashy Romance Novels*


*Cake Mix II*

"Okay," Yuuko clapped her hands to grab the girl's attention and motioned for the girl's to sit at the table so they could discuss what they were going to do. "You guys told me you wanted help baking a cake but you never told me what kind you wanted..."

Seeing the girls exchange unsure glances, she looked up and tried to find another way to put it. "What kind of feelings do you want to deliver? ...here," getting up, she opened one of the drawers on the cupboard and took out a dossier which held all her grandma's recipes for pastries, sweets and other desserts. Bringing it back to the table, she opened it to the section that held cakes and lent it so the girls could check them out and pick one, smiling warmly at how their big eyes glittered at the sight of the lovely cakes. 

As they flipped pages, the genin set to gather all the supplies they would probably need and placing them for easy access, as well as a few of the most common ingredients like flour, milk and eggs. "It's hard to decide, Yuu-chan," Rika yawned as she kept flipping back and forth through pages.

"A double layered chocolate cake..." Jewly suggested.

Rika looked up at the ceiling with dreamy eyes. "I want to eat it all myself."

"Everyone would love that!" Shana pulled the dossier closer to flip the pages herself with a thoughtful look, a small blush tingeing her cheeks. Seeing the look on their best friend's face, the other two looked at each other and nodded.

"Maybe something a bit more pink."

"Strawberries are also yummy," Rika agreed.

Yuuko smiled as she heard the conversation develop between her three charges for that day. Both Rika and Jewly were trying to be considerate of Shana, and her feelings for Kentarou, and trying to suggest things that the teacher would like and that would remind him of Shana. But Shana was unwilling to accept because she was trying to be considerate of everyone in class and putting her initial motive for requesting Yuuko's help aside. It was at moments likes these that Yuuko was forced to recall these kids didn't have a family or a home and that the few things they did have (like the orphanage and their friends there) could be ripped off as soon as someone decided to send them somewhere else.

For that reason, they showed traits that would be unusual to see on other kids. Like the selflessness and incredible thoughtfulness towards others they were showing now. And the sadder things like extreme fear of rejection and abandonment. Sitting down at the table, Yuuko rested her chin on her hands and looked at the trio discussing ideas. It was amazing, the amount of things she could learn from these little girls. It took her a while to notice they were staring right back at her. "I have an idea," she explained with a smile.

Getting up again, she walked to the cabinet with all the molds and took out two round ones of a medium size and a smaller, heart shaped one. After handing the first two to Rika and Jewly, she offered the last on to Shana, who accepted it with sparkling eyes. "When someone is special to you, you want to offer them something special that you made just for them," Yuuko commented dreamily. "How about Jewly and Rika team up for a big cake for the entire class while Shana focuses on a smaller one for Kentarou alone? You could capture him after class and give it to him without anyone around~"

There was no need for words. The way the girls' eyes shone was enough of an answer.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE!*​
"We get fancy," Ren smirked, looking down at the two. The smugness in his expression was blatant now?the one weakness in his poker face. In a way, he was almost pleased that Ivankov had blown up the staircase. The chimera earlier was one thing, as there was no way that could have killed any of them, but an explosive trap set on the stairs of a very high floor? One moment too late, and they very well could all be dead now.

That was the kind of thing that got the blood boiling, got the adrenaline pumping. Hakaizen may have done a good job of hiding it, but there was no mistaking the gleam in his eyes. _Motivated pieces are always the easiest ones to move, so long as you move them along the flow of their adrenaline._ "Let's get to some stable ground first though, I can feel my blood going in all kinds of weird directions."

He bounded off the wall he'd attached himself to, leaped to the other side, then kicked off back to the wall he was originally on then continued to do so until he'd reached what was now the ledge of the staircase. Hiniku and Hakaizen followed soon after, walking behind him as he entered the room. "We're going to make him think we're both less than what we are and more than what we are," Ren finally explained.

"How are we going to do that?" Hakaizen frowned.

"The two of you are going to disappear," the Houki answered with a smile.

His two team mates stared at him, waiting for what was obviously going to be an explanation. "You're going to transform yourselves into kunai and get inside my briefcase," Ren said, raising his briefcase. "That way, when I approach him, the doctor will be lulled into a false sense of security. However, since there's only _one_ of me, he'll also think that I dealt with the big chimera on the first floor and the few we met on the way up here?although I actually could have?he'll also be worried about facing me down personally."

Ren took a moment to pause, partly for dramatic effect, partly to catch his breath. "Either way, however, he'll likely set all his chimeras on me. I'll activate a trap that I will set before our confrontation, and then throw the two of you to the opposite end of the room. While he's focused on me, you two can undo your transformation and knock him out." He tapped his chin, then looked at the two. "Thoughts?"


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2016)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Only the Cursed Survive
__________________________

If I had one thing to be thankful to the manipulative bastard known as Nazo, it would have to be his wealth of knowledge and understanding. With the events of the prior day now in the past, I truly wanted nothing more than to just curl up and sleep the rest of my life away, but I knew that wouldn't do anyone any good. Certainty not myself. At the very least I could try and learn more about myself.

Nazo was the first person to ever give my 'condition' a name - Lycanthropy. I originally scoffed at the idea, mainly due to the mythology behind it. That a human may be ailed with the condition to shape shift into wolf-like being. Mostly folk-tales about how ancient clans bow their heads to the fucking moon and transform amongst its holy light or some other bullshit like that. Then if you were to be bitten by one of the clan members you too will become a lupine like them. The mythology behind it is fucking stupid, it's like if vampires were real.

Well, I suppose most folk-tales are born from some semblance of truth. From what I've read, some sort of religion use to take the blood of their enemies and drink it. It apparently aided the fighter in combat against their opponents. Well, that's all I really know about that, any inference or name of that religion has been erased from any sort of records, which leads to a very solid dead end. Well, if those records of blood drinking were true then I could definitely see how something like a vampire could be created in response as an exaggeration to what was seen on the battlefield. 

But transforming into a wolf? That's very fucking specific. You don't see people transforming into animals against their will. I also doubt the Inazuka have anything to do with this myth; while it's true that they combine and transform with their dog like companion, they are a widely known clan. Making myths off of something like that wouldn't reach very far without being shut down. No, this is something different.

It made me wonder if, well, whatever I am, is linked to that sort of myth. I transform against my will, maybe not towards the fucking moon, but due to the chemical imbalances in my head - namely aggression. That honestly didn't seem to be a recurring theme in all the stories I read, but they all had to mean something. There had to be even a little bit of truth in what was written.

That's why I was in this dusty library after hours instead of sleeping. Why I had a dull candle filter light through the dull room as I pulled out book after book from the bookshelf trying to get some answers. Don't get me wrong, I wasn't looking for a cure or something like that. As much as I would like to fix what I am, I highly doubt there is something to quell that. To stop me from being the beast I am. No. If anything I just wanted to see if there was any sort of consensus on how to control this thing. So that an event like today can be prevented. Like all those times that came before will not come to pass in the future.

It was all the fucking same though. Almost no weaknesses except for stupid shit like 'silver bullets' and things like that. Well fuck that, I can eat with silverware, so that's definitely not a problem for me. Besides, all of this shit just said how to kill a lycanthrope, not how to subdue the effects or even possibly reverse them.

I blame it on the horror aspect of the literature in which lycan are written in. They're used as the big fucking scary monsters to terrorize ordinary citizens. Of course normal people reading these books don't care about the well being of the transformed lupin, all they want is to feel safe. Anger imbued through my veins, I shut the book furiously and chucked it across the room. I wasn't going to find any sort of answers looking through the fiction written through men. 

"Fuck this! Everyone is so selfishly worried about their state of living that of course they wouldn't give a shit about those who are potentially in need of drastic help. Fuck. Looking through made up stories off of a suggestion was a fucking stupid idea."

I yelled in defeat. I always knew it would be a long shot to try and decode the works of fiction to uproot some facts, which is why I never tried until now, but I felt desperate. Of course this is where desperation takes me. I should have never even bothered. Maybe those stories were never based off of anything and were just horror tales meant to scare little kids. I've been presented with many disappointments in my life on this search of self-discovery, but this time I just felt like I couldn't go on. I honestly felt defeated.
_*
CLAP. CLAP. CLAP.*_

Almost patronizing, a I heard a steady clap echo throughout the room. I rose to my feet quickly in a defensive pose. The clap slowed to a halt before a familiar voice boomed through the lifeless premises. My spine jolted in shock as his words eased throughout the open canvas. 

"You have blood on your hands which cannot be cleansed, yet you still try. Why put yourself through this fruitless effort?"

The suave voice made me feel agitated, as I knew the source, but at the same time it had a relaxing aura to it, which only made me feel content. My eyes scanned the room until I dawned on the well dressed man on the entrance of the library. He was wearing a long black coat, with a grey vest, collared shirt and black tie, with a nice pair of pants. On his head he was wearing a black hat which lay on-top of his brown hair. The man who looked to be in his thirties or forties stood there with a smug smile as I had finally made eye contact. Unlike our previous encounter, I finally felt empowered to move. Gaining my wits I charged at the man who did not flinch, ready to tackle him to the ground.

_*WHISH *_

I came crashing down to the floor as my body passed straight through his. I looked up to see the figure reconstruct from the surrounding shadows, which only told me he wasn't actually here. Either he was an illusion, or this was something else entirely. I grit my teeth but I should have known better; why would he risk showing up all by himself. Dusting myself off, I faced the shadow-figure.

"Why the fuck would you show yourself to me now of all times? Go fuck off I want to be left alone."

A chuckle emerged from the man, as he walked as plainly as could be towards me. He looked so fucking real, but I knew it wasn't actually him.

"Okami Tamashi, no need to be so rude. After all, you recently shut down one of my bases in Sunagakure. You along with your partner managed to impress my...acquaintance, Shu Goran, so for that I must commend you."

I stayed quiet, I had nothing to say to this fucking guy. Why did he think it was alright to just show up whenever the fuck he wanted to go and introduce himself to me? I didn't want to be associated with him, I just wanted to be alone.

"Well, I suppose an introduction should be in order. My name is Thept Loy Nara. I'm giving you this in congratulations to not...dying in Sunagakure. With that said, do not over estimate your abilities."

I had enough with this douche-bag just ranting on and on. My teeth grit as I finally caved in and made a remark.

"Nara, huh? So that's why I was unable to move when I first met you and why you're made entirely out of shadows now. You're a Shadow Shithead."

The shadow man tipped his hat to me before turning away, walking towards one of the library windows. He didn't seem bothered by my retort, only amused. Of course that fucking bothered me but it seemed like any sort of thing I'd say would just bounce off of him and stick to me, so I figured I'd stop while I was ahead.

"Never the less, that isn't the only reason why I'm here. You are clearly in a search for answers, and I have finally isolated the memory of which I share of you. It makes things, well, interesting to say the least. It's the reason why you haven't been killed for you insolence. That, and, you're fairly unique."

"Unique?! Is that what you FUCKING call me! If you have answers you better FUCKING tell me right now!"

Another chuckle escaped the shadow man's lips.

"You think this is a FUCKING game?"

"A game? No, certainly not. You are right to discard those fantasies of lycanthropy, while similar in nature your story is completely different. You will not find any answer in a source of literature. All I can tell you for now is that you bare the _mark_, you are _cursed_."

What the fuck was he going on about now? What curse? What mark? What the fuck did this all mean? I felt like he was telling me answers but it was only serving to bring me more questions.

"Stop avoiding everything! Just get straight to the point and tell me!"

"Only by invoking the beast, can you find the answers you seek."

I stupidly charged into the man with a blind fit of rage, only to crash into the brick wall behind him. Shaking my head, I re-orientated myself and face him again. 

"You should feel blessed. Not many in history become marked. In fact, you're the first in over three centuries."

All of this was going way over my head, but I tried my best to subdue my rage and to listen, because as much as he was mocking me I knew he was also giving me information I needed.

"I don't expect to meet again until you have decided to uncover who you truly are. Then, and only as a maybe, you can figure out who your father is."

The words stung me, as he knew how to manipulate me. I revealed to him my greatest personal weakness when we first met, and here he was, using it as some sort of leverage over me. Why? Was it because I was 'marked', or cursed, or whatever? It all didn't make sense to me at all, but clearly he had some ulterior motivation.

"If you continue to try to put a stop to our plans, you will be met with retaliation. I have ordered that my men not to kill you, but that doesn't mean you will get away with your actions. Shu Goran showed you some respect, but do not treat that as weakness. My other three stations across the shinobi ruled continent run by Hidaka Shita, Kuroru Kiri, Onami Kuro, are sure to be less merciful. Consider yourself warned."

Why was he telling me all of this? Why was he giving up names? Wouldn't that be detrimental to his plans, seeing as if I can uncover who these people are I can find their weaknesses and exploit them? Hell, he told me he was a freaking Nara. Was he just extremely confident? This man was simply an enigma to me as I couldn't get a clear reading on what his motives were. His lips turned slightly upwards as his final words descended upon me before his body dispersed amongst the shadows.

"Only the cursed survive." ​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2016)

Shou Mashima! I'm Ona Vacation!










​
“Hmm Tanigakure looks fun.” Shou looked at the map of possible places Anmo could be. “Alright, Just gotta make a little phone cally-call.” He took the cellphone from his pocket and quickly began to dial a number. “Hello!? Shou!? Where are you!?” Shou let out sigh. “Sheesh Rei calm down, I just need to know-” “Where the hell are you!? Don't tell me to calm down! I need to know right now! You tried to kill Hirako and he hasn't been home in weeks!” Shou mimicked mouth flaps with his hand as she spoke. “Awesome, so is there any jobs in Tani for assassination?” 

“WHAT!?” She growled. “You're calling me up to ask me if there's any jobs in Tani!? Are you kidding me!? Where the hell are yo-” Before she could finish, Shou hung up the phone and let out a deep sigh. “Alright next number.” Once more he dialed his phone and tapped his foot as he waited. “He....Hello?” The voice answered. “Hey Zuki! Is there any assassinations in Tani?” She paused for a moment. “Uh... Let me check.”

He began to tap his foot more, waiting for the response. “Yeah some guy want's his girl killed.” “Sweet. What's the offer?” She paused once more. “Uh... Some blueprint for stuff?” “Meh, It's a job, I can probably sell the blueprints.” Shou pulled the phone away and was about to hang up, but he stopped himself. “Hey Mizuki, you wanna get dinner when I get back?” “Hm? Really?” “Yeah.” “Sure. If you can beat me. I've been training.” Shou grinned. “Fufufu... You can try to catch up.” 

With that, he hung up the phone and placed it back in his pocket. “Wellp, Time to head to the land of... Rivers? Ah... Hm.” He squinted a little. “I... Traded one land of water for another.” 


---- Later In Tani ---- 

“Whoa. She just bit that dudes dick off.” Shou was merely a few yards behind the two siblings as the female... literally bit the dudes dick off. “I mean, I've heard of chicks deep-throating but whoa.” Shou slung his blade over his shoulder and shrugged it off. “Wellp, I feel bad for that other dude. Trapped in a sexless... Hey are they going to my targets house. Huh. I'm going to my targets house.” He slowly started to walk a bit fast. “Oh... Oh... Oh... OH I SEE HOW IT IS!?” He growled, making a mad dash forward. 

“Mwahahaha! Two versus one! I like these odds!” He could see the two getting closer and closer and closer, but he wouldn't let them have this one! No! He would kill her first! “MINE! MINE! MINE! MIIINNNEEE!!!!” Shou dashed forward at Top speed "Suck it losers!" Then leaped into the air, twisting his body around and firmly planting both feet through the doorway of his targets house, crashing through the room. “VITALIZING INGRESS!”


----------



## Kenju (Jan 10, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Times Up,"_


As expected, Ren Houki's skills were considerably high. Kurome evaluated his movements while facing off against  against her opponent that was twice her age. Despite that obvious difference, the two were able to face-off evenly against each other.

Kurome clicked her teeth while blades had only been a few centimeters away from creating a fountain of blood through Ren's throat. The next strike would not miss, was what she thought before a small storm of sand was kicked at her face. The natural human reaction would be to close or cover your eyes when anything, especially a hurl of sand, came flying at your face.

But what did that already unnnatural Kurome do when faced by that small bump? It was incredibly simple, that small girl did not close, nor cover her eyes when the sand came at her. Each of the small specs of sand came colliding with her eyeballs. It was not an easy task, she used all the strength of her facial muscles to make sure her eyelids would not close upon reaction to the stinging pain.

But it was thanks to that insanely risky action that she was able to keep her view of her enemy and the reason why Ren Houki had been so surprised by that response that he was the slower one to make the next move. Kurome swung her right knife down diagonally, cutting through the shinobis torso.

Or so she thought, at the very last moment, Ren had been able to back track enough for the knife to cut through his shirt and scratch a small thin cut along his chest. 

"....Just what exactly was that?"

He asked the girl with clearly puffy and red eyes that were watering from the sand. "A natural action to take when faced with such a dangerous opponent," she spoke only those words as if nothing was wrong. The girl didn't wait for the next attack to come for her, while holding the knives with her small thumbs, she formed a sequence of handseals. Immediately afterwards, two large 30 feet tall thick black tentacles arose from her shadow and without any remorse, swung down to crush Ren Houki.

----

_"What the-"_ Kentarou heard the rapid sound of something hitting the ground and when he turned his head around to look, he found someone chasing him. From the looks of it, it's that delinquent-looking guy that he knocked over him in a hurry.

_"What the hell is your problem!?" _Kentarou called out while still running ahead. "That ass is mine!" the black-haired boy spat out in anger. In turn, the teacher lashed back out with_ "Just go the hell away I'm busy alright!?"_. He was hoping he didn't have to jump into a fight, until

BOOM!

_"What the hell was that!?"_ he stopped in his tracks when a loud sound entered his ears and from the looks of it, also the ears of the boy chasing him. A few blocks away, Kentarou could sees piles of sand rise into sky, high enough to raise above the buildings and be seen from even this distance. _"That has to be her!"_ he made the connection without a second thought and quickly began sprinting toward the location of the sound.

The boy chasing him was still saying something, but Kentarou had been too focused to pay attention to what it was.

....

A minute or two later, Kentarou arrived onto the scene, there he found a white-haired boy with a cut shirt that looked a few years older than himself. And facing the opposite direction of him was,..._"Kurome!"_. She had two large black tentacles surrounding her, most likely those were what made the loud sound from earlier when they slammed onto the ground. 

Kurome, with her eye's red and watery for some reason, turned to him without as if she'd been expecting him to arrive. Seeing them all gathered, the small girl in black closed her and back flipped onto the building behind her. "....You only have 8 minutes left until the first attempt begins," she only said that before once again slamming the twin tentacles onto the ground, creating a large wall of sand that blocked their sights of her.
_
"Not again!"_

Kentarou quickly ran and jumped through the wall of sand. However, the girl had already been gone without a trace once again. _"Dammit!" _he swore while clenching his fist. As she said, time was running out, the sight of the sand falling down around him was a sign of that.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 10, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean*



> *Heart Of The Ocean*
> *B-Rank*
> *Area:* Water - Yuki's Waters
> *Client:* Sonozaki Reina
> ...




*Frozen Heart I*

Being somewhat clumsy, Yuuko has survived many awkward situations in her still young life. Nevertheless, nothing could prepare her for the pure awkwardness that was being in the same team as someone who had previously attacked both her and one of her biggest friends. If she were to ever argue against the cooperation and sharing of missions between the shinobi villages during the current times of peace, this would be her strongest point. Of course, it could be refuted by the idea that, once you establish a network of people you work well with, you have a constant list of fellow shinobi you can request to accompany you at any given time.

But that takes time and it's rare for a low ranked Genin to have a list like that or the authority to request who they're teamed with on a mission.

Still, she felt it was terrible bad luck. Yet this was a good mission, it promised to be a quiet one that possibly held no confrontations or troublesome events. Sure, there was some unknown beast roaming the waters her team mate and her would be exploring but the chances of it actually showing up in the couple of hours they were to spend underwater were really low. It wouldn't be an enigma if it constantly showed up whenever someone comes to visit. The pay was incredible and their client was a kind young woman who really needed their help.

Surely the Mashima boy wouldn't give her much trouble. He hadn't risen much trouble while meeting the client and they were mostly separated during the entire trip with the older Sonozaki, each of the doing their own thing. Yuuko would've already fallen into the idea that the boy was harmless if the memory of him cutting a man in half, right in front of her, didn't flash in her mind each time she looked at him. It never failed to make her feel sick.

Taking a deep breath, Yuuko slapped her cheeks and told herself to snap out of such a negative nancy mindset! She was already fourteen, practically an adult by shinobi standards so she needed to learn how to be professional. Like Kyo-sama❤! Happy with herself and her supposed professionalism, the teen picked up the diving suit their client had provided and stared at it a good minute. 

With a small frown, the girl quickly stripped off her clothes and switched her underwear for her bathing suit before putting the sleek black suit on. It was rather uncomfortable to wear something so tight fitting but she was sure it wouldn't be noticeable once they were actually underwater. The suit would protect them from the cold and allow them to move comfortably underwater. Sonozaki-san would also be giving them air tanks and masks to breathe and would be following them through GPS. Inside the masks, they also had small communicators so they could speak with each other though, she doubted she'd want to casually chat with the Mashima while they hunted for the precious necklace.

Pulling at the fabric one last time, trying to adjust it and maybe make it a little baggier, Yuuko folded her discarded clothes and placed them inside her large backpack. She wouldn't be able to bring it with her or else most of her stuff would be ruined. She made quick work of emptying her pouches and reorganizing them so she brought only her water proof material along, checking her phone one last time before also putting it away. It was her only exterior connection to Kumogakure once she was outside her country's borders so she hated leaving it behind even if only for a few hours.

One last deep breath, she walked outside the little room Sonozaki-san had provided for her to change in and approached her client's father with a polite smile. "I'm ready to go in."

The man nodded and motioned at her to follow him to the deck, where he showed her the equipment and how to make use of it. "I will be keeping track of it and warn you once your oxygen levels are low, if that happens, come back up and I'll provide you with another tank. Remember to descend slowly and do the same when coming back so that your body has a chance to get used to the pressure levels."

Nodding, she pulled on the mask and approached the ladder that would take her down to water level. Looking around, she turned back to face the 50-something man with a puzzled expression. "Where's Mashima-san?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
He had to admit it. The girl was good. With her quick reflexes, sound judgment, killer instinct and powerful ninjutsu on top of that, it suddenly wasn't so difficult for Ren to imagine her slaughtering an entire settlement. His most immediate concern right now, however, wasn't his target's hypothetical ability to conduct a massacre. It was the shadow tentacles in front of him, and the task of tracking her down again after her escape.

Thankfully, neither were particularly difficult tasks. The tendril slammed down on him again, then another moved to follow as he stepped backwards, repeatedly smashing against the sandy ground like drum sticks on a drum. Ren had three ways he could think of to deal with them, but of them only one would be quick enough that he wouldn't have to worry about catching up with Kurome.

He waited. Waited until the tendrils would come again, until they overlapped together to smash him in unison, and then he threw the flash grenade. Light exploded, filling the street with rich whiteness, and the tendrils disappeared. Or rather, they melted away in the brightness. Ren knew that it would not be forever, and that they'd likely reform as soon as the light died down, but the opening was more than enough for him.

With a body flicker, he bounded off, bringing his cloak in front of his body as he burst through the veil of sand. The smell was getting fainter as she distanced herself, but the Houki could still make out the smell of his blood on her blade. He could also make out the chakra signature of the boy from earlier. With a graceful leap, he launched himself to one of the nearby rooftops, continuing his chase down from there.

"Hey, wait!" He heard from below. It was that person from earlier, who the girl was talking to. _Another bounty hunter? Can't be, otherwise he would have attacked her._ Under most other circumstances, Ren would have just kept on moving. Would have ignored the person beckoning him. But he had a feeling, a suspicion, that this person was important in some way. 

And so Ren paused in his step, looking down at him. His blue eyes were cold, almost hostile even, and incongruous to the amicable smile he wore on his face. "Yes? Do you want something?" The Houki asked bemusedly.

_Now then, stranger-kun. Are you friend or foe?_


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2016)

Shou Mashima Is on A Kirigakuran Roller Coaster Ride​
How I did he end up in this mess in the first place? He thought to himself, looking at the diving suit he'd been provided. ?Damn, I thought that this mission would be simple, but now I gotta wear this stupid thing?? He lifted the arms and legs and shook his head. ?Nah, i'd rather just dive in my boxers.? He tossed the suit onto the floor and stripped down, placed his swords sheath on his naked back. 


--- Earlier --- 

?Alright So there this jewel at the bottom of the ocean?? Shou sat in a small coffee shop enjoying a nice Chai Tea while this young woman cried in front of him. ?Man... I feel like I just told her its not me it's you... or wait... nah it's not me it's her.? Her sipped his tea quietly as she told him the entire sob story about jewels and something about... ?Wait. Stop. Go back. What?? ?Those waters are claimed to be territory of a beast they call Kōri no Hebi? 

Shou sat in silence for a few seconds and finished his drink. ?You could have just lead with that and I would have told you... anything for the chance to murder monsters.? He paused for a monent. ?Or people. Animals. Small insects. Large insects. Really just anything for the chance to murder.? She gulped, the young woman unsure of if asking this man to aid the other shinobi was a good idea.... ?Alright! You've got yourself a monster killer!? ?Jewelry finder please find-? ?Monster jewel retriever. I'll get those... What kind of monster is it?? He looked at the young woman. ?Well... Its said to be a great beast-? ?Like a Chimera? Or a unicorn? Or a dragon? That'd be awesome. Alright, I'll collect the dragon's balls for you!? 

With that Shou stood up and dashed away from the table. ?Immortality here I come!? 

--- Presently --- 

?I'm greatly disappointed with the fact that we're looking for a heart shaped jewel.? Shou remarked, stepping onto the dock of the ship, wearing only Kirigakure themes boxers. ?Mr. Mashima! Where is your diving suit?? The old man asked, ?Eh? Oh. I don't need that. I'm from Kirigakure man, do you have any idea how cold it gets there during the winter?? He waved the old man off as he walked past him. ?Anywho, good to see you again.? He smirked at Yuuko. ?The wetsuit looks good on you. Very form fitting.? 

He put on his airtank and mask. ?Hey look! I'm like one of those fodder chuunin!? And with those words, the young gennin leaped over the edge of the boat and dove into the water feet first. ?WHOOO! THAT'S COLD!? He laughed as bubbles surrounded his body. ?Hey you comin in or what??


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2016)

Zane Tamura & Shige Yoshinaga
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 3












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_"Yes? Do you want something?" the blue hair boy asked sounding puzzled.

"No, the bitch doesn't." Zane answered for the stranger. "You owe us butter face and I'm looking for my payment now." Zane spoke with his hand outstretched, flexing his fingers. Ren's eyes fell upon Zane and meted a judgement. The black hair boy seemed to not be of any consequence. Based upon his interactions with the other stranger, it was apparent that the connection the two shared was simply a chance encounter.

"You," Ren pointed towards Zane, "Shut up.". Turning his attention back towards Kentarou, Ren resumed his probing "Tell me what you want and quickly. I don't like my time wasted."

"You shut the hell up." Zane retaliated, but Ren completely ignored the nuisance. Kentarou balled his fists and forced a hard swallow. He had to make this quick. Not for Ren's sake, but all the innocent lives at stake.

"I'm Tsunamori Kentarou and..."

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The solitude was intoxicating. Shige hadn't spent more than 10 minutes traversing the city before making her way back to the hotel. She had given up. Shige laid on her back  on the cold marble floor for what seemed like hours, in the murky orange pool of the room's lights that seemed to massage her skin, smelling raunchy curry spices invading under her room door and listening to two guys outside yelling at each other and someone practicing stormy flamboyant violin somewhere. 

Lying on the floor was getting her nowhere. Although her lackluster attempt at scourging the city produced similar results, it still had the infinite possibility of bearing the fruit of success. When Shige rolled over to get off the floor, she came face to face with Yamantaka. Startled, the girl let out a scream and immediately demanded an explanation for the demon's creepy arrival.

"Hehehehe. I didn't mean to scare you lass...actually that is a lie, I did. However, what brings me here is Master Zane. It seems he has stumbled upon a different approach in finding the one we seek, but you will need to come with me~."

Shige placed her hands on her hips and shifted all of her weight to her left leg. Things were starting to get interesting.

"Fine, I'll take the bait." Shige smiled.



​


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2016)

False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc​
There was something charming about Ace in a way that Hotaru couldn?t deny. The way he always stuck to his goals and his beliefs were somewhat admirable. Even when he chastised her, there was something behind those words that she took shelter in, and that was what made Ace charming. Like he never really opened up to her, she didn?t know much about him except for where he came, his real name, and the simple fact that he couldn?t use chakra the way other ninja?s could. Although moments where he openly chastised her and fought with her were the moments she took comfort in, because it felt like he cared for her in a way. A annoying way, but a way in itself. 

Hotaru looked into Ace eyes for a minute, she studied his expressions before a bright smile dominated her face.

_He was getting drunk off the atmosphere!_​
Hotaru couldn?t help but laugh, all the worries she felt toll on her stomach just turned into butterflies. Millions of those little bugs erupted in her stomach, she almost felt as if she was going to puke in excitement she was going to puke up rainbows and sparkles. Though she touched him once more as she leaned against his ear.

?But I am aren?t I?? She asked her breath brushing against his ear before she gripped his arm tighter. There was something in Hotaru that she never denied. That most basic function she knew how to operate on and that had to deal with flirting. She respected Ace as a friend and a potential teammate on the field, but she didn?t deny the fact that if she had the chance to flirt with him again like they did when they first met. She would hop on that opportunity like a wolf on a wounded dear. "Lewdwig? Ha! You haven't even seen me be truthfully lewd~"

The new song started to play and Hotaru broke away from Ace for a minute, her eyes searched through his before she couldn?t help but smile, a true deviant smile when she saw something she liked.

?Do you know how to dance?? She asked before stepping back again, looking him up and down, ??.Mmmm?Outside the field, you are kind worthless hmm??

He screamed two left feet, ?Dance with me??

It was a question she knew she over stepped her boundaries when she asked him to come. She knew she over stepped many lines Ace held in place. So when she stepped back from him, she was really considering his feelings. A strange and odd thing for Hotaru to do, the girl was selfish and she knew she was selfish. Although one person she wanted them to always like her that was outside her family was Ace.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 11, 2016)

Fumo
Datascape - Changing History III

Fumo stood silent as the scene before him sat in limbo, the boy who had previously been known as 32 by their facility he looked behind him to see three others with their weaponry trained upon their target and one more who seemed to be nothing more than a pile of smoldering remains soldered into the nearby wall. He felt an uneasy pain come over him as the world turned to static and the green entity took shape into the world.

Fumo turned to him recovering, "What was that?"

"A glitch, it seems the Datasmith's brain is deteriorating faster than we thought, our intrusion into his memories serves only to degrade it further."

"We're killing him?"

"No he is dying of his own wounds, we are merely adding to his pain. Do not concern yourself with it, focus on the now, after all this day may never come again. Live in the moment as a friend of ours might say."

Fumo nodded and the energy faded from view hexagonal pattern repairing the glitches that had formed leaving only visual artefacts remaining. The voice rung out, "PHANTOM Engage the Simulation."

Fumo was taken by surprise as a sphere of red appeared within his vision off to the corner where it was least distracting, a crimson sphere surrounded by three more it moved on it's own accord.

>Neural Dampeners Functional<
1.1.16.124
Activating Simulation

"Treat this as you would in the real world, learn all you can about him."

Fumo nodded as the restrains were lifted giving him movement once more he was forced to quickly evade an incoming fireball as the sound of gunfire rung in his ear. The aim of his comrades was precise but worthless against a shinobi of this calibre as each was blocked or deflected in turn, he only had a split second to react as the flames cleared up to see Ogama poised to kick him and the blow struck knocking him into the nearby iron pipe causing it fragment and strike his vitals.

>>> USER ASSESSMENT <<<
Multiple major bone fractures detected
* Chest
* Left Shoulder Blade
Lung Punctured
USER TERMINATED

"Restart PHANTOM"

His vision cut out and once again he found himself back in the same position as before, feeling the pain throughout his body as if the whole thing was real. "What was that..."

"Is a pain a foreign concept, the microchip that controls you're wetware is connected to your nerve system allowing it to simulate pain among other things. Don't worry we toned it down quite abit given your fragile state."

"Makes sense, to give incentive to dodge and try survive I assume that's the point of test?"

"Vanguard operate on this basis, they are truly defeated as each defeat or new experiance they encounter is added to the whole, you should act no differently it is after a resource that cannot be obtained by traditional means."

"Phantom, begin."Fumo said after recovering from the previous attempt and thus the process began anew each time adjusting, learning, adapting to his opponents abilities and each time failing to leave a credible dent upon his ninth attempt the world turned black adrumptly and he once more found himself in the galaxy of data that PHANTOM represented.

"What..."

"Our friend finally died, he served us well... That will conclude our session for today, I shall see you on the otherside Director." And with that he disappeared once more forcing Fumo to also jump ship and find himself back within the hospital bed within Ishiyama's very private infirmary. Stood off to one side was the boy he met earlier with the emerald encrusted leather gauntlet shimmering brightly in the lime light of a darkened room.

"That was you?"

"Who else could it have been, as I told you keeping secrets is my duty. Nothing more, nothing less."

"... What secret?"

"32 of course, he escaped and now is somewhere in the world with knowledge of our facility and of our activities, if word was to get out Genji and our organisation would be revealed to the world. It is a threat to security that we cannot ignore, sadly... personal matters prevent my direct intervention." He looked to the gauntlet for a moment then refocused upon Fumo.

"What do you mean, frankly I don't see any reason to get involved with any of this business."

"You work for this organisation because you fear what 000 might do should it escape containment, you're excitement at the prospect of finding the holy grail in the unremarkable discovery of Graphene was proof of that. 32 comes from that same world, and who do you suppose he serves?"

"I thought Genji was a doctor, presumably he would therefore understand that preventive medicine is better than waiting for the disease to take it's course and hope for a cure. He was in-prudent to begin studying such artefacts."

"We do not ask for your opinion, rather your cooperation. I would go myself if not for the fact I possess the very item he seeks."

"... You're gauntlet. What is it?"

He smiled crudely an unnatural shadow appearing to come over his eyes as they took on a tint of purple he hadn't seen since his battle with Ogama sending chills down his spine, "This?"He asked raising his hand his voice turning deeper in tone, "It is a remnant of my power and as you might of guessed I'd very much like it back."

Fumo jumped back in his bed as though he'd seen a ghost his heart rate increasing without warning until he felt a warm familiar hand upon his shoulder shaking his head in chaotic fashion he found the man to still be as his side the room lightened and Uhila at his back, "You're still adjusting, relax...."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 11, 2016)

_Dull Consequences, Yet Welcomed Encounters_



Ace​
She was at it, those eyes which illuminated the origin of their story, his hands smothered upon his pockets, his eyes entranced by her stare, maybe this was what it meant to be friends with her. Hotaru knew little, but much like any origin of anything, it mattered little to him if she only knew a bit. A smile broke, soon after a burst of laughter. This was suppose to be more of an enjoyable time between the two, his eyes stared at the blare of light of all shades and hue's, his breath slowly released itself, his eyes followed that of the young girl before him, his hands rose his hair, pulling back his locks, brushing his hair back. That smirk of his placed so plainly upon his lips, that of which spoke what demonstrated the acceptance of a challenge.  














_"Who the hell do you think I am?"_​
The beat began to swallow the atmosphere, his feet paced at the rhythm of the foreground's tune, the shimmering light which illuminated a pulsing path between the two coursed between the gallery of what seemed to be beckoning the other's stare. Placing his hand on her wrist he pulled her farther into the center, the radiating lights and atmosphere began to succumb both in a radiance of their own drunken euphoria, pulling her close, their eyes un-breaking. It was his turn to lead, their bodies following an almost instinctive pattern of movement, following the rhythms, their feet, hands, arms all of which in proximity of the other shifted in an iridescence of a lit dance floor. Their feet, in consequence had shifted into a flair, their flurry followed the other, almost mystically, each, turned, each twist... All of which exerted the other's ability to play along to another almost as if to prove a silent ability, pulling away and fulfilling a moment which would consequently bring them close once again. You could see the slick of their hair brim in a magnificent shine among the dwellers of the place.

The clothing function almost as accessory, eluding their movement in a mystifying snare of pleasantry, artfully adorning the natural force of their embellished movements in an effervescence of great. Hips, neck, palms, chest, all of which formulated such gracious ecstasy, when the music slowed, their proximity shortened, the other body was a tool to enlightened the others moves. Were they breaking a sweat, the silver of his eyes traced along with her amber's across a faintly luminescent stage, it was almost as if awareness glided away, and instinct drove them. Every individual muscle pulled it's own weight, every movement was a preparation of the other. Such blatant coordination was merely a testament of each other's own ability to metastasize the other's emotion. A hop and a step, it was as it he was possessed almost, but he couldn't place it in any sort of perspective, the feathers which adorned his hair, the earnings which blared every other movement at the luminescence of the lighting. His hood climbing unto his head, every now and again flurrying his shift, as if planned, pulling it back from time to time to expose his eyes, those eyes of his that exposed determination.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 11, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Touka END*


*Colors Of The Wind VI*

Yuuko stared at Touka, her tears blurring the image of her friend. The warmth of their linked hands broke her from her horrified trance though and slowly felt she was coming back to her senses, the small act of kindness Touka had given her driving away the darkness of the nightmare Yuuko had locked herself into.

Just like inside her mind the windows to Yuuko's personal hell faded into nothing, steam rose and protectively surrounded the girls until they could no longer see the terrifying visions or even hear the screams. All around them, the sound of glass breaking could be heard as the steam pierced each and every window. Turning to look at Yuuko, Touka shared a smile beaming with confidence and determination. She looked somewhat different, as if she had suddenly found her footing and knew exactly what to do and how to go about it.

Still holding Yuuko's hand, she lead her through the white clouds. On her peripheral vision, the ebony haired girl noticed a snow white flower but, before she had the chance to turn around and actually look at it, the room looked as if it was warping around them. The sensation was painful and claustrophobic as it felt like they were being ripped apart and put back together on a constant basis. 

Just as the feeling intensified so much Yuuko thought she was really going to die, it suddenly stopped and they fell to their knees, gasping and coughing.

Looking around them, Yuuko noticed they were once again in the temple, standing in the place the small tornado producing white miasma had once been. The girl took a deep breath and noticed the smiled at the freshness that filled her lungs. A soft breeze blew through their hairs as the sun seemed to shine everywhere. As she walked outside, Yuuko had to protect her eyes from the vibrant colors in the forest and happily noticed she could hear birds singing. "I don't get it," she commented once Touka joined her outside.

"We beat it," her friend answered, taking in the sight of the purified forest herself. "Like a virus, that room had been taking over the island through that small leak. Those spirits we saw were probably just a weak sample of what that...room is capable of. Once we entered it we fell under a much stronger influence...that is why we saw that."

Yuuko felt a shiver run down her spine as she recalled the images. Bothered, she walked a few steps ahead and sat down on the ground, Touka sliding down next to her a moment later. "...Gobi helped me."

"You were able to talk with him?" The younger teen asked with a soft, understanding smile and Touka nodded with a tender look on her eyes.

?Yeah. But I also saw someone else. He spoke to me.? Anticipating Yuuko?s question, she quickly added. ?I don?t think he was also created by the room. Actually, I think he was the reason we didn?t actually get stuck in that maze.?

For a good while, both of the girls just sat there, shoulder to shoulder. Both of them thinking about and dealing with what they had just gone through in their own way. ?Touka-chan.?

?Hmm??

?What we saw?what happened?let?s keep it a secret between us.?

Maybe it wasn?t right of Yuuko to ask this of her friend. She might want to talk with someone about it after all. To her surprise, however, Touka nodded and refrained from asking why, probably agreeing for her own personal reasons. Genbu should be okay now, Shimagame could probably be visited and used as a training ground once again. Everything else was best forgotten. Once she got home, Yuuko would talk with Haru. Together, they would destroy any evidence that Shimagame?s turbulent years were caused by anything other than Genbu?s old age. 

She closed her eyes and, in her mind, saw the back of the woman singing the lullaby as she cooked one last time before she let it fade. 

?It?s time.? As if they were on the same page, Touka got up and dusted her clothes.

?Now that everything?s okay, we can return anytime,? Yuuko agreed.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2016)

False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc

?You are totally not cute!?​
Hotaru laughed as she watched the boy dance. He danced like his life was on the line, and if that wasn?t the cutest thing she ever seen she would be completely lying. However it wasn?t like she didn?t enjoy dancing with the boy. It was just that she didn?t expect it, not from tight laced Ace. The boy that seemed to be so distant away from the modern world it was ridiculous, but this was him. This was him right now, a part of him that was new to her, that she wanted to know more. Ace was so tightly knit that it sometimes just showed on his face, so if she could she wanted to enjoy himself and she wanted to enjoy herself with him. 

So it was her turn to lose herself. When the next song started to play, she dropped her guard, she let the atmosphere take her over as she got closer to Ace. She pushed herself against him as she wrapped her arms around his neck. His heart was beating so fast and so hard from the previous song that she could feel it on hers. She began to rock side to side with him, her face buried in the crook of her neck. Her senses started to become so muddy. Hotaru slowly lost all sense of time as she rocked side to side with the boy. 











_Optional_

He was warm?​
Hotaru let her arms dropped to his chest and allowed her hands to place on his chest. He?s gotten stronger? She didn?t realize it but he was getting taller. Hotaru looked up at Ace for a second and frowned before making him wrap his arm around her waist. 

?Like this.? She whispered as she closed the distance between them again, ?Just like this.?

_Ah?._

_Bad idea?_​
The club was an intoxicating experience in both body and mind. Hotaru senses were on fire when she felt his fingers graze her skin. Her breath hitched in her throat as she felt that soft graze that wasn?t her own. What was this? This is wrong? Hotaru wrapped her arms around him again as she placed her head on his shoulder. It felt good though. It felt like the world was melting and Ace was the only thing holding her down. She noticed that he was looking at her from the corner of his eyes and she quickly turned away.

_Fuck_​
She cursed herself. She hated herself for being like this, but she couldn?t look at him. Hotaru mind was getting fuzzy. Any thought she could even muster was getting blocked out by feelings, by senses, and by him. It was like a constant static, a constant loud annoying static that she couldn?t stop. She should have been responsible! She should have been smart enough to know clubs for ninjas the main purpose was to get drunk off the atmosphere, to get drunk off of each other. 

She had to do something about this?.
She had to or else it was going to eat her up.​
Hotaru back away from him before grabbing his hands. She held it tightly leading him out of the center of the crowd and into the darker areas of the club. Hotaru let go of his hand as her stomach threaten to tear a hole into her. A huge hole that she would never ever live down if she didn?t do anything. She turned to Ace.

?Slap me?.? Hotaru requested, ?Slap me?Push me away?.if you don?t want this alright.?

?Just?Just let me do this??​
She didn?t give him a chance to respond as she pushed herself against him, hiding themselves in the shadows. For a minute she hesitated, the confusion in his eyes made her feel guilty, but it didn?t last too long before she kissed him. Her lips were forced on his and for a minute when he pulled away, she captured them again. Her hands tried to find his as she kissed him, but the shock from his fingers caused her to stop searching. She didn?t want to stop, she didn?t even know what made her begin. She just wanted to do this, get this knot out of her stomach, but it created an even bigger knot. A bigger one and a bigger one until it made her sick.

Hotaru broke the kiss before trying to catch her breath. Her eyes didn?t dare meet his as she stepped back?

Her hair that was once laid back stuck to her forehead and was everywhere.

??I?m?.Holy shit?? Hotaru tried to mentally comprehend what she did, ?I?m so sorry?I just??

?Ace?Oh?Shit fuck me??​
_"I'm sorry...."_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 12, 2016)

"All I know is that I know nothing."​
*ON THE TRAIL*​
Azami Isshiki was, undoubtedly, a dangerous man. Inui had gone out of his way to temporarily break their unspoken awkwardness to warn her against pursuing him, and all her other trainers had told her much of the same. As such, circumstances have unfortunately conspired so that the one person she could go to for help was someone whose guts she hated. She had never met someone who could be so different to her—indeed, Yukino hoped she would never experience that misfortune again—and even the thought of asking him for help made her insides turn and toss.

Sadly, Ren Houki knew that, and was all the more willing to milk the experience because of it. "Oh, how the mighty have fallen," he beamed, raising a cup of steaming tea to his mouth. With a satisfied sigh, he then lowered the cup, placing it carefully on the table before looking at Yukino again. "You know, the last time I helped you, I recalled you saying in no uneven terms that you would never need my help again. And that you, indeed, could have handled the entire situation yourself even without my assistance?"

Yukino narrowed her eyes, shifted in her seat. Her tea remained untouched—she had resolved to accept as little from him as possible. "This time is different," she said slowly, quietly. "You know this. Of all people, I would expect _you_ to understand why this is important." The kunoichi glanced at the tall man with the grey hair standing behind Ren, but found herself unable to read the expression on his face. She did, however, know of his abilities, and what he could do. _Is he recording this conversation?_

Ren's smile faded, somewhat. His expression was wistful, almost melancholic in the dying light of the sunset. She knew of what happened with his sister and the true cause of his exile—it was one of the reasons Yukino knew that she could trust the Houki to help her. For all their differences, they were also birds of a feather. Two ninja cut from the same cloth. 

Quietly, he thumbed the ceramic surface of his tea cup, as if looking for cracks. For a while, there was only silence in the room; no sound but the blowing of the wind in the world outside. Just as Yukino had begun to wonder whether or not he would reply, the Houki raised his head again, a solemness to his expression. "I _do_ understand, and that's why I'll help you. I don't need any particular form of payment, either. Just a small favour in return."

Yukino nodded, having expected as much. The only thing she didn't know was what kind of favour Ren Houki would want. Information on the Nara Clan? The Hyūga Clan? Sunagakure's Puppet Corps? She had dropped by the homes of all three of her former wards and teachers recently, guiltily digging for information that she might be able to bargain the Houki with. Nothing too secretive, of course, but stuff that was definitely of value. "What is it?"

He leaned forward. There was a look of deadly seriousness in his eyes, even as the smile began to play on his lips again. _Who will it be? My Clan? The Puppet Corps? All of them?I am willing to do whatever is necessary._ "I want you and Haku Houki to team up and pass the upcoming chūnin exams."


----------



## Hollow (Jan 12, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean*












*Frozen Heart II*

Yuuko's eyes narrowed on Mashima as he simply went ahead and jumped overboard, her arms crossing in front of her instinctively as she nodded at her client's father. The man had a somewhat clueless look on his face, the girl couldn't blame him, she admired him for not commenting on the odd team his daughter had hired for the job and instead just going with the flow. ?WHOOO! THAT'S COLD!? She heard her partner shout after the splash of water that announced his successful diving. ?Hey you comin? in or what??

"He's going to catch a cold," Yuuko grumbled to herself as she put on her own mask and stepped down the ladder. Jumping when she was near the last step, she braced herself through the shock of the freezing water. She was used to Lightning's odd weather but she had never felt this kind of cold, the one that seems to seep down to your bones and freeze them. The genin should've probably warmed up before heading in, it'd be a bad thing if she got a cramp, especially when she wasn't entirely sure what she could expect out of this mission or her team mate.

Taking a deep breath, even though she technically didn't need one, she dove underwater. "Is the microphone working?" She asked and received a positive answer from Sonozaki-san as he pointed out where they should be going and what they should look for. It was rather odd to be able to easily breathe under water. They had received a small lesson on diving before coming here but it was very much her first time actually doing it. As it had been pointed out to her before, Yuuko took care in taking her time with the descent, frowning when the Mashima just sped ahead without a care in the world. She wanted to warn him about the pressure but she had a feeling he just wouldn't give a damn and just do his own thing anyway.

Turning on her flashlight when they began to reach a level where the sun was no longer of any use, she tried to pin point certain things that would lead them to the sunken ship while keeping an eye out for sharks and other dangerous creatures. "Ah, found it."

It was a lot bigger than she had originally expected it to be. Yuuko shouldn't have been surprised, given it was a cruise ship and thus had to support all the passengers along with the crew for months. Thankfully, she wouldn't be required to search the entire thing. The necklace should be inside room 142. As she approached the ship, she couldn't help but wince. The entire thing was covered in moss and rust and there were obvious spots were the metal had been bent and even broken. 

As she swum closer, Yuuko curiously noticed that, behind the ship, she could see nothing but water, no rocks or sand dunes or anything. She found out why when she settled down on the other side of the deck and looked down, her eyes met with the darkness of an abyss. Unable to hold herself, she whistled. "That looks deep."

The ship was leaning towards it, as if it could fall at any minute, but Yuuko paid it no mind. If it hadn't fallen until now, it wasn't the weight of two people that was going to tip it over. Turning her back to the scary depth where unknown creatures were better left to their devices, she tasked herself with finding an entrance. A very annoying task as the windows were rather small and unyielding and the metal doors were closed tight. Sighing, she gave in and called for her team mate. "Shou, can you give me a hand here?"

Unknown to the team, they were being closely watched by a pair of slit eyes, hidden by the darkness of the abyss.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2016)

_Shou's exploring a boat!_










​
Shou slowly swam down to the depths of the dark pit that was before him. ?Man this is like diving into my own mind... creepy.? He thought to himself, turning to look at a few of the passing fish. ?OH! LOOK! A SPERM WHALE!? He shouted into his mic, pointing out the massive creature as it swam past. ?I wonder if it spits.? He looked over to Yuuko but... there was no response. ?You're right. Probably swallows.? He didn't care much for the warnings about pressure or... something about Sharks. 

?I still haven't seen a shark, but I look forward to it! I wanna bring one back home and put it in my tank. You know?  Every house needs a pet and I feel like a shark would make a good pet. I just gotta make sure I feed it a hobo every few days.? He could tell his jokes weren't getting anywhere and that was fine. He could ignore it for a while. 

The water was cold, cold like Kirigakure's winter... or the night in Sunagakure. He could feel the pressure building on his skin. When it came time to use his flashlight, he could see the creatures of the depth scuttle away as they had never been kissed by the light of day before. The world had always been known for massive creatures, Tigers five times the size of people, Centipede a hundred feet long... But some of these creatures... 

They were huge and disgusting. Black soulless eyes and teeth the size of an arm swimming past. ?Ew.? He thought to himself as he watched them move from him. ?Wellp... Just gonna go ahead and kill a few of these things for the betterment of mankind." He didn't pay attention to the ship or Yuuko at first... He wanted to end these abominations before they had the chance to breed and create any more sea horrors that would eventually rise to the land dwellers and proclaim their right over the earth. 

He tried to hack away but his sword moved so slowly in the water that the fish were easily able to swim away, Though it didn't stop him from trying. He swung the blade wildly, but his speed and its weight made it near impossible to hit anything. Had it been a person down here, he could have easily dissected them, but damn these high pressure adapted fish! 

?I'll show you later.? He growled at the monstrosities, hearing Yuuko call for him. ?Yeah sure i'll give you a hand... Gonna have to swim back up first though.? He could almost feel the dislike for his words. ?I'm kidding...? He added at the end, no reason to make her think he was actually going to kill the old man... Yet. 

Shou swam to the moss encrusted cruise liner, taking It all in. ?Man there are gonna be like. Hundreds of corpses in this thing you know.? He drew his blade back and give it a mighty swing, crashing it through the rusted steel doors and bursting open an entrance for the two to go through. ?I'll go in first in case there's zombies. Wait... they're underwater... Mermaid Zombies. Merbies. With Boobies. Meroobies.? He blinked for a minute and pointed inside the ship. ?I'll just be inside there. Don't uh. Don't mind me.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*

*[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke II]
*Liquid Time*​
It had to have been less than three seconds from the time that the twins had breeched the front door that an uninvited guest arrived. Screaming at the top of his lungs at that. With the door already damaged in the twins more subtle entrance it literally explodes inward with the fool crashing into the wall beyond the foyer. Hisao cringes at the loud crash while his sister turns her red eyes drawing a bead on Shou who was dusting himself off. She stares the new comer down for just a moment before she returned her gaze to Hisao who was now focused on Shou as well. Their eyes lock for only the briefest of moments before he had conveyed to her what needed to happen.

Being the more bestial one Akane lowly growls as she turns foot to fully face off with this new comer. That, however, wasn't to be as the ruckus that Shou had caused unfortunately woke the occupant of the home and lights started to flood the various rooms throughout the place. Hisao sighs as the sound of feet can be heard. A few moments later the door to the living area flies open and a man of medium stature steps out, a bat in hand. When the light flickers on he is greeted by three would be assassins.

See, the house was the right house. Shou's contact got that correct, the rest of the information was incorrect though. It wasn't the wife of the Suna man that was the target. It was her lover, the businessman of Tani that needed to pay the price of his and her's sins. His eyes widen to the size of saucers at the site of the people before him. Swords on two and blood on the female. This couldn't be anything good. He screamed at the top of his lungs as he back peddled back into the hallway. Hisao sneered while pulling a hand to both his blades. In that instant though, Shou decided that the woman had a sexy change, hell why not. When you have a hit out on you. You'd do anything to make the assassins not find you. Even if that meant chopping you dick off, a painful thought. One that would be the last on his list. 

But hey, desperate times. Right? The biggest clue though, was the male starting to pull his blades. Pushing off the flats of his feet he rockets forward drawing his oversized blade off his back. This sudden movement wasn't beyond Akane who reacted by firing off after him. With a crack wood splinters, Shou's sword cuts deeply into the door's frame, bring it and a good section of the wall around it down. In the cloud of sheet rock dust  the sound of steel meeting steel can be heard as he and Hisao exchange a blow or two causing sparks to fly with each meeting of their blades. In the midst of the fighting, the target had made his way to the back of the home. A low click his heard in the room he's in as Akane entered the fray in the living room. 

~Ring-Ring~

"Don't it's one in the morning me you dumb ass. You are paid to protect me. GET OVER HERE NOW, I'M UNDER ATTACK!"

The man screams into the phone before slamming it down. Looking to his bat he gets an idea and runs back to the door. Latching the deadbolt, yes he's very paranoid, he then beats the lock until the latch breaks. He wasn't finished there, no. Pulling a chair over he wedges it under the door knob, if it worked in the movies. Then there should be no reason it wouldn't work here. Right? Turning he looked around. It'd take his dumbass bodyguards   a few minutes to get here. He had to stay alive until then, and after they were done. He'd be giving them such a tongue lashing. 

With the commotion in the front sounding like it was getting closer he started to make his way further to the back of the home,  he'd have to think on his feet if he was going to survive this. That meant he had to get to his panic room on the second floor. That, though, was going to be tricky. ~


----------



## Chronos (Jan 12, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace

_What had just happened?_ ​
Fingers trailed across the surface of his lips, eyes wondered across and empty space, something occurred at the juncture of the small time frame... both had immersed themselves among something that the other didn't seem to expect, the flavor which roamed across the buds which called upon a second dip. At the shadow of the two which gaped their distanced, his back met upon a wall. His mind trying to assess the moment that transpired. Her composure shifted, has if the person which he once knew exchanged herself with another. What exactly had she planned for tonight? Was all this merely a whim, but what really was her intention. Lowering his hands, the strength which powered them to a concious curiosity allowed the rest they desired. The panting of his breath, the tiredness of what amalgamated when two bodies ushered true movement in the sequence of an instance. She avoided his stare, and his her's. Among silence, she could hear her murmurs, apologizing... What did she expect? How could he react to such a situation?

Was she trying this out of mere, uncontrollable desire? Or was she exposing her inner feelings? He rose his head, witnessing the shifting of the lights, his mind has erased itself even if momentarily to designate, assimilate the memory. Another one which etched itself onto the annals of his own eternity. A smile broke, was that what she meant about enjoying the moment? Was that was she wanted him to know? But something spurred from her, something true, however out of a whim. Was this the Hotaru that hid from the seams of his recognition? Surely, it wasn't something he expect from her, especially towards someone like him. 

Turning his sight towards her, the crimson that adorn the flush color of her cheek could be seen through the darkness of this dimly lit stage. The traces of her action seem to bellow a seamless embarrassment she displayed through blatant apology, all through shifting stares, trying to focus on... anything besides this. He had been silent, he couldn't really find the words, or even metastasize any, as much as he knew something needed to be said, the other overpowered him. Was he still in shock?

"What was it? The _'Who the Hell'_? Or the _'Do you think I am'_? Maybe the eyes?"  

Laced on a seemingly playful tone, her head rose to seem to want to speak of something, pulling away from the wall which held his weight, he placed a stop on her words, extending his hands, the index rose as he tapped the tip of his lip as if to not only symbolize what the two had engaged upon, but also as a method to have her hold her words. She seemed troubled on wanting to bring the subject up, but more over, it was best she released such a raw attitude. Or maybe, she was enjoying it herself. But over to the point...

"Want to get something to drink, at least?"


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc

Die?
She wanted to die right now
Great Gods strike her down where she stands and never look back!_​
Hotaru screamed mentally at herself. She couldn?t look at him. She didn?t even want to breathe the same air as him. She shouldn?t have come here, not with him, anyone else but him. However no matter how much she wanted to forget. There was a taste on her tongue that she couldn?t deny, the taste that slammed her back into reality anytime she wanted to forget. Why was she even thinking about this? Why was she like this? It was the club! Even now her mind was becoming fuzzy and this wasn?t one of the clubs that weren?t banned. 

?Yes! Drinks!? Hotaru again didn?t look at him even when she looked up, she looked past him, she looked at the wall before she turned her heels and almost ran in the direction of the bar.

_Die! 
Die!
No matter if she wanted to do it, it was wrong!
Did she want to do it?_​
Hotaru forced the thought deep into the back of head until it was smothered with thoughts. Though anytime she became aware of the tingling sensation of her skin?On her lips, the thought would return with full force. Hotaru cursed at herself as she walked in a quick pace to the bar, she was basically leaving him behind until she got to the seats where she jumped up on the closest one next to the bartender. A grown man, pale skin, but buff as hell. His black hair and bright blue eyes almost screamed baby face if it wasn?t the gruffness of his bread or the arrangement of tattoos that lined up and down his muscular arms. 

It didn?t take Ace long to pull up a chair next to her, but she still wasn?t going to look at him. Her long white hair blocked their view of each other.

_?Yo kiddos, how may I help you?? _The man asked, _?First I would like to thank you for your service on the field, but remind you that the fact doesn?t get you free drinks.?_

Hotaru cracked a smile at the small joke, ?Names Hotaru, yours??

_?Fancy.?_ The grown gruff man answered with pride, _?How may I help you two??_

?I wanna black out.?​
Fancy laughed for a minute before actually looking at the girl who was almost pleading with him just with her eyes. She really wanted to black out until she forget the next three days, maybe even forget him. Her mind cheered for it, black out, and black out until you can?t even remember who you are! That was her goal for tonight! An honorable and respectable goal?.

_?How about you kid?? _Fancy turned to Ace

?He doesn?t drink? ​
Hotaru cursed mentally, maybe she would drink a couple of drinks and then have an excuse to give him a concussion.

_?Gotcha, we got cleanses and shit like that, orange juice, and smoothies.? _Fancy turned to the girl,_ ?I?ll hook you up.?_

Fancy left the two alone and she almost wanted to scream out loud to not leave her with him. Each second was a slow one. One where it felt like there was a knife grinding in her brain. Though it only took Fancy to come back in 5 minutes, it felt like 5 years, and Hotaru looked up at him like a child that was abandon on the street by her father. 

Fancy slid Hotaru a small glass of a clear drink and Ace glass of a weird drink.

_?It?s a pepper cleanse. Water, honey, lemon, and chili powder, good for flushing out the toxins.? _Fancy turned to Hotaru,_ ?And for you young missy that drink is good with customers that want to forget things.?_

Hotaru didn?t waste a second and slammed the drink back. It was like fucking fire burning down her throat. It was so strong that it burned her nose hairs, but she swallowed as quickly as she could. It began to wreck her body as she winced in pain and slammed her head on the bar. 

_?How you feelin girly?? _Fancy asked​
Hotaru laughed as the fire burned her throat, ?hahahhaa?..Wow?Shit that was strong?.!?

_?After your 5th you won?t even know its burning you anymore.?_

?5!??

_?I told you right? It?s good for blackin out...Very popular among senior ninjas and some young bloods.?_​
Hotaru eyes narrowed before slamming her hand on the table,_ ?Bring it bro!!!?_

Fancy smiled as he left to go pour up another. 

?When I was chosen?to be a part of Class A?? Hotaru begun not even prompted, ?My goal was to become a beautiful woman for Kyo?I took lessons in tea making, cooking, and all that high woman shit?.?

?I wanted to marry him?.I didn?t care how old he was?I was in completely and utterly in love.?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 12, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​

She was trying too hard. As the man pour him some strange liquid of such into a glass, Fancy decided to hand her something more potent in the scale of alcoholic drinks. Of course, whatever she did seemed scarring and ultimately left her with a bad taste on her mouth. Normally he wouldn't even count it as something natural, but well the truth should be at least slightly hid, it was almost insulting that she found the situation that disturbing. Was he that repulsive? Thinking about it, a shrug followed as she seemed to be speaking. He couldn't really tell if that was directed at the bartender or at him, at this juncture it really didn't matter as it seemed like almost blatant babble, but whenever she spoke about Kyo it was in an undeniably light of admiration. Personally he couldn't understand it, mainly due to his own ego, he admired no one, but respected their actions. Kyo on the other hand was something that seemingly grew larger to a certain awkward juncture. If anything, he was a celebrity, but regardless of such he was also a Kage. Whether or not the stories were exaggeration or no, he couldn't fear someone like him. Truly he was mostly immune, with power always came such arbitrary thought as fear, admiration, respect, loyalty, honor. Ace on the other hand felt indifferent. Not in any disrespecting manner, mind you, it was more of a side-effect of witnessing power immerse from within him.

Dreams and sequences that flashed across his eyelid in the dense nights that played the story of a moment past, of a time where even the strongest man could kneel to the vision of an extraordinary force. Yet he knew he could never compare dreams to reality, those vision spoke truth of what he was and what that amalgamated to. He was a portion of something stronger and that thing was what truly surfaced fear across the very annals of his system. However, admiration such as Hotaru's was one to be admired in it's own way. 

"That so?" 

He responded nonchalantly, separating his drink from his vision. He wasn't parched and much less would he ingest any of the ingredients of this establishment so he kindly removed the drink away from his area. He was more here to witness a show, more to witness how a bad time evolved into a disaster, she was consumed on her own foolishness to realize that ultimately with her release she was sort trying to hurt him, however, Ace himself couldn't be hurt.

_This was ultimately her fault and that demonstrated itself on a whimsy grin._​
Hand meeting cheek as she continued to flourish the words in a laced tone of a seemingly blinding admiration for a teacher, a Kage, and idol. Reminded him of someone completely opposite. A ordinary teacher who albeit had a similar intensity however it was shared against a Kage. Such misleading world this was, it was truly such of wonders. Absentmindedly hearing her detail her stories, maybe she was just being honest or she was leading somewhere, maybe he could push her buttons a tad just to get her going or maybe he should just remain silent. The taste of her mouth still lingered on his, and it was odd, but also the fact that she was so  vehemently trying to deny her own action was more of a treat than the very action. 

The jewel she handed him, maybe she thought that it was a combination of that and the resonance of the atmosphere which caused him to react the way he did. It wasn't, in fact the jewel never did anything, his own condition would immediately reduce whatever semblance of chakra to zero, he never sensed anything since he went through those door, nothing when the tunes and dance radiated on the dance floor. He was just being considerate, slipping such object into her pocket without her noting as she lost herself on beer and alcohol he continued. 

"Really now? What makes you think he'd ever go with such a mess like you? You're the type who likes to break friendships and peruse out at bars." Once again, lacing words on the tinge of sarcastic playfulness. "Or maybe it was Zyana who made you worry? She's some hot piece of ass if you tell me. Maybe the Kage got something going with her? She seems like the type that can get a man wriggling on her fingers."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 12, 2016)

Hakaizen's eyebrows shot to his hairline at the idea.  It... was very simple.  But that was good.  It wasn't overly complex.  That, and turning into something was definitely within the realm of possibility for shinobi.  He looked over at Hiniku and shrugged.  "I mean, Hell, that's definitely something we can do.  Alright.  You get us in range and we'll handle the rest."  He pressed his hands together into the ram seal once more, gathering chakra.  "Henge no Jutsu!"  In a puff of smoke, Hakaizen disappeared, leaving only a kunai knife in his place.  _Well, this is weird_ he thought from inside the weapon.  _A tad unsettling._


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
?I know right! Zyana is so pretty!?

Hotaru slammed the glass on the table as her face slowly became red. She thought about the woman that looked out for them. She was so pretty, so beautiful, and fit Kyo more than she ever would. Zyana had something mysterious about her that made Hotaru respect her as a woman and something more. If Kyo was loved someone like Zyana, then Hotaru didn?t have a fighting chance. Never in the history of the world could someone not fall for Zyana?Or to be more respectful Zenas. Even if Sebastian was her son, she didn?t look past the age of 25.

?I didn?t stand a chance.? Hotaru whimpered underneath her breath, ?Zenas is so?.Beautiful?.When I first met her I thought maybe?Maybe I can be more like her?And maybe Kyo would look at me more.?

Hotaru snapped her neck towards Ace, _*?BUT HE NEVER DID! HE NEVER ONCE LOOKED AT ME AS A WOMAN!?
*_
Hotaru grabbed her chest, ?Look how big my tits are! These aren?t the tits of a child! Bro, I?m fuckin rockin Es! Do you know how bad that hurts my fuckin back? Sometimes I wake up and my chest hurt because my dumbass want to sleep on my stomach!?

Fancy came over and slid her another drink before shooting Ace a empathic look. 

?I bet Zenas chest is way bigger?.? Hotaru comment as she thought about Sebastian, ?She had a kid! Can you believe that! Sebastian is her son! That asshole came out of that beautiful woman!?

Hotaru grumbled as she shot back another drink, *?Wooooo???* 

She laid her head back down on the bar table. Maybe she should stop? Though when she looked at Ace, she couldn?t stop. She didn?t want to stop. She hated the look he gave her. It was like he was disgusted with her?Or more so she was hoping that he was disgusted by her. Get angry! Slap her! Do something rather than be a sarcastic piece of shit! How could she understand someone like him if he wasn?t giving her something to go on! Hotaru brought her head back and it almost caused her to fall backwards.

?She had a kid?.? Hotaru thought about Zenas and a small Sebastian. ?That means?Someone did the do with Zenas?.?

?Someone did the do??
?Someone?SOME GUY!?​_*?SOME GUY FUCKED MY TEACHER AND GOT HER KNOCKED UP!?*_​
Hotaru was shocked before slamming her head repeatedly on the table!

?NOT FAIR! ZENAS! NOT FAIR! HOW CAN YOU BE SO HOT WHEN YOU HAD A KID!? Hotaru cried out loud before turning over to Ace, ?Look the only reason why I do that is because Kyo won?t notice me!?

Hotaru leaned to the side as she thought about why she did what she did?.

?I want to be the perfect woman when I grow up?.Someone?.Someone who people want to marry?.?

Hotaru laughed at herself for a minute before placing her drink down and laying her head down on the bar. She looked at Ace and smiled for a minute

"You wouldn't understand that hmm?" She chuckled to herself, "You don't have anyone like that to you? Mmmmm? Haaaaaaa...AmIRight?"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 13, 2016)

_Iwagakure_ 

*The Resurrection For One's Soul III*

“Tsuchikage-sama, we have a problem.” The thumping of loud footsteps, akin to his own, make their way toward his seat in full stride, placing a package on this desk. A very buxom and strapping woman with an eye patch over her right eye.

“We do indeed have a problem Yori, two very BIG.” Hisashi hollered, bouncing from his seat with vigor and catching the strapping woman completely off her guard. “Those girls of yours are just phenomenal. If I wasn’t in a volatile, yet committed relationship I would totally, unequivocally, just ravish your swe- “ 

“Touka is missing and no one can find her.” Her immediate halt of his descriptive depiction made him frown in sadness only to bounce back at the snap of a finger. “I know.” He replied bluntly. Yori was unable to find the words to express her shock at his words. Her mouth opened and only nothing but silence. 

“I leave women speechless all the time, so don’t worry if Hisashi’s caught your tongue.” Wiggling his tongue and winking as her while he grabbed the package from off his desk. “Is this my possession from The Small Three.” 

“It is, just delivered by a Yuuko Shinohara and Yukino Nara. What is it?” Curious as Hisashi ripped into the box. Wrapping and foam pellets tossed everywhere before he pulled a black choker from the box. “Perfect, just what I need.” He said placing it into his pocket.

“Alright Yori, see you later babe, going to go get Touka.” 

“Tsuchikage-sama, how did you already know!? Why didn’t tell anyone?” Her demands stopped him as he began his exit toward the door. “Eh, I just found out no more thaaaaaan an hour ago?” His reply come across as aloof and unconcerned, something you wouldn’t expect from a leader who has just lost one of his most important assets to the village. It caught the ire of Yori, normally poised and composed, as she yelled out him from across the room. 

“An hour is more than enough time to tell us what’s going on. Just saying “oh an hour ago” doesn’t somehow make it any less of a severe oversight on your part for not informing us.” Hisashi just scratched the side of his skull and looked at her with a bored expression. 

“You’re right Yori, I should’ve told all you and I apologize. I’ll never EVER do it again.” He apologized? “I think the biggest problem was the fact I only myself found out an hour ago. Got caught slipping and now the price is being paid, anyway, once I get there I’ll give you the go ahead to storm in, okay?” 

“Your apology is mediocre unfortunately I know it won’t get any better so I’ll accept it. Although what I won’t accept is you going on your own, I’m coming with you. I am your right hand.” Yori announced her attention until Hisashi stopped her before she got to the door. “I appreciate it Yori, in this case however I’ll need to decline you being at my side.” 

Preparing to debate his decision, she was cut off before the words left her mouth. 

“In spite of our differences, and your obvious dislike of me Yori, you and I run this place. While I’m sure nothing bad is going to happen, while I’m gone you’re the face, the A+ player that everyone looks to. You practically run this place anyway, right? So you stay here and keep watch over the village and I’ll go and get Touka.” 

“Fine.” Yori relented. “We both may not see eye to eye; however, I have never found need to doubt your judgment no matter how exuberant and distant you maybe. Nonetheless you are the Tsuchikage and I won’t allow you to leave this place with an escort.” Hisashi could only sigh, loudly, knowing how stubborn she could be, must like if not worse than her grandfather the previous leader. 

“Fine, fine, I’ll take Ayame if you it makes you feel better.” 

Finally, in agreement the door behind him closed leaving him in the hallways of the manor. Alone, with no one around, he donned a silver mask upon his face. One eye was dim from the shade cast onto his face while the other glowed amongst the darkness along with the tattoo on his face. A demonic mutation of the sharingan. 

“I’m coming for you *Ro. Su. To.*” ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2016)

"A shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*ON THE TRAIL*​
Considering the type of man Azami Isshiki seemed to be, Ren Houki highly doubted that an info broker would be able to help with his situation. Indeed, even if D was one of the best in the business, chances of him knowing anything about the mysterious man were very slim. So slim that it likely wasn't worth the effort to visit his remote little office built into the side of one of the many mountains of Kumogakure. He did so anyway, however, as he had few other options available to him.

The entrance to Dee's 'legal consultancy' office was a solid mahogany door, equipped with a fairly ornate steel brass knocker. Ren knocked and stepped back. He knew that there was a hidden mechanism in the door, built to identify guests, and so he let it. The Houki heard a click sound from behind the mahogany and the door opened, revealing Dee. He was a stocky dark skinned man, middle aged at a modest estimate, with a bald head and an eye patch strapped over his left eye.

He grinned. "Ah, ah! Ren Houki, hm? Do come in. It's rather cold outside, don't you know?" The 'consultant' cackled loudly, then ushered him in, door bolting shut behind them as they walked through the hallway.

The office was a humble room, fitted with a single wooden desk in the middle of the room (which Ren guessed to also be made of mahogany) with two chairs facing each other on each side. There was a single large picture hung up on the wall?a portrait of him, presumably in his better days when he had a head full of hair and two functional eyes. In the corner, a fireplace crackled, quietly burning as the two sat down.

As usual, Ren sat in the seat reserved for clients. Opposite, in a fairly ornate armchair behind the desk, lounged Dee; a former spy master in Kumo turned fake 'consultant', a man who introduced himself as someone who would lend an ear to anybody's problem. Offer assistance, if necessary. For a so-called poultry amount of money that wasn't really very poultry at all. And he would do so with all the malpractice and the subtlety a former spy master could muster.

"I have been expecting you, Ren Houki," Dee said, leaning forward.

"I know you have. I sent you a letter."

"You did!" The consultant agreed, nodding his head. "And it said very, very little, about what you would need or want from me. So little, in fact, that you may as well not have written it at all. Would you not agree, Ren Houki?"

"I would agree," Ren said, "if you hadn't made it a necessary step in order to even hire your services, Dee."

"A very logical answer, Ren Houki, as I expected," Dee nodded again. "Astonishingly logical, really."

"Is there a point to all this?" Ren asked, sighing. 

"Not really, no. Let us get down to business, shall we? Your letter mentioned that you were chasing down one Azami Isshiki, and that you would need information on him. Sightings, possible meetings, and the like," he began, then paused. "But first, and most importantly, is payment. Do you have the agreed amount?"

"I do. But before I give you it, I'd like to establish whether or not you've done enough to deserve the full sum," the shinobi replied.

"Do it quickly, then. And once you have realised that you have little choice in whether or not you can believe me, lay the money on the table. Then we may proceed with business," Dee said coldly, leaning back into his chair.

This earned a scowl from Ren. He knew he had no choice, so why did he even bother in the first place? With a sigh, he produced a small pouch of money from his briefcase and without attempt at grace, tossed it onto the table. "There we go," Dee said, grinning widely again. "Now was that so hard?"


----------



## Hollow (Jan 14, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean*


*Frozen Heart III*

The girl had had to hide a smile at the way her team mate had been desperately trying to cut up fish with his giant sword while the little things just leisurely swam around without a care in the world. Patiently, she waited for him to finally come and slash that beast of a sword against the door, providing an entrance for them to use while mentioning something about zombie mermaids with boobs.

He did appear to be holding himself back a bit, kudos for that. Yuuko couldn't help but imagine what he had just described though, rotten corpses with large saggy breats and a fish tail. She turned a few shades green but silently bowed her head and waited a minute in silence for respect towards the dead. "Wait," she told Mashima before he could proceed much further ahead. "It'll be rather easy to get lost since the ship is large. A lot of things could happen where one of us gets trapped and unable to determine our location so that the other can help. Splitting up would be a bad idea under these circumstances."

And, of course, exploring a possibly haunted ship all by herself really wasn't something the teen was looking forward to. "A-anyway," she added nervously. "Let's find the guest room area. I'm sure there'll be some meroobies for you to look at there, too."

Not waiting to see if he followed, she swam ahead and began her search for the living quarters. As could be predicted, most of the interior was a mess. Broken furniture everywhere, most of it rotten. Although there weren't as many corpses as the Mashima had made her believe there would be, they still ended up stombling upon one or two skeletons that creepily had little fishes just peeking through the bones. Choosing not to dwell on the sight of it too long, the gening focused instead on some of the beautiful treasures they were stumbling upon, like the grand chandelier on what appeared to be the restaurant area. It had fallen off the ceiling and the metal was rusted but most of the crystals were still attached to it and intact, she could imagine the beauty it must've once been.

Finding the guest room area was easy, finding the actual room was not. Most of the tags that showed the room number had been made out of metal and were rusted in a way that made the numbers unrecognizable. Eventually though, they were able to find some recognizable tags that lead them the right direction, the Mashima taking care of the door again.

The room had a small living room area, a bedroom and a bathroom. It didn't look as trashed as trashed as the rest of the places they had been to. "It's a jewel so...maybe a safe? A jewelry box?" Yuuko muttered to herself as she immediately swam into the bedroom and began her search. As predicted, there was a small box inside the closet that held more jewels than Yuuko had ever seen outside a jewelry story but it didn't have the gem inside. "A safe then..."

There was none though, even after checking under the bed, closet, walls, carpet...they found nothing. "Did Sonozaki-san mention anything about where the necklace could've been...?" She asked her team mate in an absent minded manner as she thought. The grandmother couldn't have been wearing it or she would still have it and the quest would be for nothing. "Sonozaki-san, are you there?" 

Yuuko waited patiently for an answer but...none came. Her heart skipped a beat and the girl gulped but she repeated her question into the speaker and gave it a minute before she cursed. He had been quiet since their diving but she assumed he wanted to let them focus on the job. 

"Can the communication not reach that far? You can hear me right?" She looked at her team mate with hopeful eyes but didn't have the time to listen to an answer when the ship they were currently visiting rocked. As images of the abyss she saw earlier flashed inside her mind, Yuuko panicked and grabbed the Mashima by the arm, dragging him out with her out of the ship as fast as she could.

Getting out wasn't a problem, escaping the pull of the ship as it sunk down into the darkness was much harder and, for a second, Yuuko really thought they were going to get dragged down. That's when her team mate simply grabbed onto the wall of the underwater cliff and they...stopped. 

Beads of sweat rolling down her cheeks, Yuuko looked down (bad idea) to see the ship being swallowed by the great nothing, something that looked suspiciously like a snake crushing it. The girl gasped but, before she had a chance to point it out, the Mashima switched holds. "Up you *GOOO!*" He laughed as he sent her flying (floating?) upwards, obviously having the time of his life with the whole situation. 

"Hiiiiyaaaaaah!!!"

"Damn," he mentioned afterwards. "Shoulda played football."

Too much fun. At her expense.

When she finally slowed down, Yuuko let herself float randomly, her cheeks flushed red with embarrassment as various fished poked and probbed at her as if they, too, had to have their chance at making fun of her. No, rather, instead of moping around, wasn't she close enough to the surface that she could actually try to contact their client's father again? Moving until she was straight again, she spoke as clear as she could into the microphone. "Sonozaki-san? Are you there? Sonozaki-san?"

No answer. This was starting to really worry her. Deciding it was worthless to try and search for the gem now that the ship had sunk (she still wasn't ready to face the reason why yet), she instead figured it was way more important to get back on board and check exactly what had happened to the comunication. When her head raised above the surface though, her eyes widened as she looked around desperately.

Barely taking notice of the storm brewing up in the sky, Yuuko quickly got up to her feet on top of the water and looked all around her.

Where was _their_ ship?!

It was impossible they had swum so far they couldn't spot the ship once they swam back up. Which meant... Yuuko's heart beat quickly as her cheeks bloated and flushed an angry red. Stomping her foot against the water several times as she ripped off her oxygen mask, she screamed out in frustration.
*
"HE STOLE MY PHONE!!!!"*

There were a lot of nasty things the girl added afterwards but those are left unmentioned and the young teen's attention was soon caught by the Mashima who swam backwards nearby, a look of pure ecstasy on his face. However, it wasn't directed at her. Rather, something behind her. With the kind of curiosity that usually killed the cat, she looked over her shoulder and frowned before turning around again and dropping her face to her hands. "I want to go back to doing D-ranks..."

Behind them, already standing several feet above the water surface, Kōri no Hebi looked down on them with hungry eyes and sharp, sharp teeth.
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*
> But hey, desperate times. Right? The biggest clue though, was the male starting to pull his blades. Pushing off the flats of his feet he rockets forward drawing his oversized blade off his back. This sudden movement wasn't beyond Akane who reacted by firing off after him. With a crack wood splinters, Shou's sword cuts deeply into the door's frame, bring it and a good section of the wall around it down. In the cloud of sheet rock dust  the sound of steel meeting steel can be heard as he and Hisao exchange a blow or two causing sparks to fly with each meeting of their blades. In the midst of the fighting, the target had made his way to the back of the home. A low click his heard in the room he's in as Akane entered the fray in the living room.



*Shou Vs The Twins*​
Shou spun his blade around and stabbed it into the ground, kicking the woman away from him and sending her rolling back into one of the bookshelves. Her brother quickly dashed in and ran his twin blades down the length of each other like reversing scissors. Shou kicked off the ground and flipped over his own blade, letting them clash into his steel and send sparks flying into the air. ?Look, I'm all for the silent strong type of guy. But it makes me feel weird rubbing our swords together when I don't even know your name.? 

But he didn't respond, In fact he only moved out of the way while his sister charged forward. ?Hey... Does it sound like a boar is charging in here or is just-? Before he could finish his sentence, Akane kicked his massive steel shield. The force sending Shou rolling forward and into a wall as his blade stabbed above his head and found itself embedded  in the drywall. ?You know, If I wasn't crushing on Mizuki i'd fuck you right now.? Shou stood up and swung his blade, slicing the wall open. ?But at this rate, I'll just have to put you down for a while.? He grinned as dust and debris fell from his blade. ?Please...? He pushed off the ground and slowly began to twist his body. ?SMILE FOR THE BIRDY!? 

His body spun around quickly, the sword tearing up the wooden floor and sending splinters in all directions. The twins leaped out of the way of his attack and Shou simply laughed it off. ?Guess what friends! You let the path clear!? He chuckled, dashing towards the back of the house where the target had been... or well where he had last seen the man at least. ?Male! Female! Doesn't matter! I get paid to kill a person!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2016)

*Shou's In a Ship!*​
Shou swam behind the young girl, smirking a bit in his mask. ?Man, thank god for wet-suits. They sure to conform to the body.? He didn't really pay much attention, especially since he found a skull. ?Hello Taki! You're gonna be my friend for this trip.? He spoke to the skull, dragging him around to the various rooms. ?Look! A chandelier taki!? He held the skull up so it could see the crystals glistening from the flashlight. ?I wish I brought my cellphone.? 

--- 

He continued to show his friend around as the two came across their supposed room they were to raid for the necklace or something. ?Taki, you were on this ship when it sunk right? Where is the jewel! GO FETCH BOY!? He tossed the skull though it gingerly smashed into the wall and fell to the bed. ?Hmm. Wellp Taki is out of ideas. I guess he's brain dead.? He snickered to himself, that was a good one, he'd need to remember it.

Though it was around that time the entire ship began to rock and Yuuko grabbed him by the arm and began to swim out with him. ?Hey, I think I can swim faster than you...? She didn't pay attention to the Mashima but, that didn't matter to him. As they exited the ship he looked back to see the massive beast of the depths. ?Oh... Oh... That thing is like... The size of a bijuu...? His lips parted in a sinister grin. ?Oh... Yes please.? Though, he didn't like the idea of Yuuko getting involved in the fight. He remembered her being rather... fearful. 

?Wellp... better get her out of here..."


--- 

After tossing the young girl towards the surface Shou drew his massive blade and prepared himself. The beast charging him like a torpedo. ?Come on mother ducker, I'm not scared of any beast!? Though the beasts maw quickly overtook him, ?Hmm. I see. Hubris be mine own downfall.? Shou blinked a little bit. ?Oh... yeah.? He knocked his head a little as he landed on the beasts tooth.?I coulda had a V8! Silly me.? With all his strength Shou pushed off of the beasts tooth and rocketed himself towards the surface. 

He ended up coming out of the water backwards, floating quickly;y away from Yuuko. ?Hey! You know you could wind up being pretty hot when you grow a little, So it's gonna be a petty shame if you get killed here.? Shou tossed his mask off and stood up onto the water. He gently rest his sword on his shoulder and began to walk towards the beast. 

?Look.? He placed his hand on Yuuko's shoulder. ?It's no hard feelings about your friend back on the last mission I saw you.? His eyes took a very serious look. ?I'm fucked up in the head. Still am. But you're my teammate. I'm not going to let you die here.? He stepped past the young girl and towards the massive beast. 

?I'm expendable. Run north or south, you should be able to reach the closet landmass from there. I don't know where the boat is. But I know one thing.? He pointed his blade at the massive beast. ?If we both stay here. We'll both be dead.?

He continued his slow stride towards the massive beast. "I don't know if you can understand my language Kori. But i'll tell you one thing." He grinned, keeping his blade pointed at the beast. "You're prey is me!" Though in his head it was a different story. "I wanna eat you... I'mma eat you. I'mma rip your throat out from the inside and i'll drag your ass back to kiri and i will barbecue you."

_*
Mashima Clan Assassins Code: When Facing Death. Show No Fear. We are agents of death, We will fight till the last breath and embrace our deaths.​*_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2016)

"A shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*ON THE TRAIL*​
"This Azami Isshiki you're looking for," began Dee, "is quite a mysterious character. Dangerous, too. I've been able to ascertain that he comes from Takigakure, but was banished for participation in a Jashinist movement to remove the head of his village. As it turns out, the esteemed Shitori had already cottoned on to the church's plans and had set up measures to make sure their coup would fail. The main church denies any involvement, of course, and has since branded the one in Takigakure as deviant."

"A Jashinist, huh?" The Houki arched an eyebrow, resisting his sudden urge to sigh. _What kind of mess did you get yourself into, Yukino? What kind of mess did you get_ me _into?_

"It's what I said, yes. Now, this bit of information was a bit harder to get a hold of because they were so damn _cagey_ about it," the informant continued, clicking his tongue distastefully. "But it seems he was prowling around the Nara Clan's forest quite recently?killed a boy from the Akimichi Clan while he was there, too."

Ren frowned at this particular detail. That was odd. _Yukino said he was the one responsible for chubby's death, but never mentioned anything about her family's forest. Why would she omit that particular detail?_

"He disappeared for a while after that; bastard somehow went completely off radar. You'll be pleased to know, however, that he returned to the radar quite recently. He was found at a very local Church of Jashin in some backwards village down south, seen meeting a certain Roe. Poncy church official?dresses in robes, probably crazy, probably touches kids."

The shinobi considered this. A good lead, to be sure, but a good lead could just as easily lead one into a dead end if enough time had passed between its occurrence and someone else capitalising on it. "Right, and how recently was this? Recent enough that I could pay this official a visit and get some information on Azami Isshiki's trail?" 

Dee nodded, looking at the chūnin intently with his one working eye. He seemed to be considering something, but Ren couldn't quite work out what it was. He could, however, make out a faint apprehension in his expression; worry and possibly even fear. "Very recently. It was three days ago, so the trail is fresh to follow."

Ren smirked, turned around and began to make his way to the exit. That was all he needed. "In that case, it appears that I have to make a visit to a local church in some backwards village down south. Thanks, Dee."

"Before you go, let me pass you a warning. This business with the Church of Jashin and Azami Isshiki; it's dangerous shit you're stepping into. Don't let your arrogance and self-righteousness fool you, either?I did that once when I was a shinobi and lost a hand to it. All my instincts lead me to believe that this trail you're following, is a trail of breadcrumbs that someone is deliberately setting up for you. You're smart, but nobody is too smart. Remember that."

The Houki half-turned around, passing the former spy master another smile. "Oh, don't worry about me. I know better than anyone that even the smartest of people can get played," he answered cryptically, then exited through the door.


----------



## Hero (Jan 14, 2016)

Team 6
Ashes
Introduction













_The last to fall were the buildings 
Distant & solemn 
The gravestones for an culture.
________________________________________________

_"Intriguing isn't it? One day you are the _princess_ of your city. And the  next day, you stand aside, watching it all burn. Ashes slipping out of  your hand, you just stand and stare, your glassy gaze fixed on the beauty of your own destruction. People will  talk as people do talk. And they will walk over the ashes. And the ashes  will dance in front of you, reminding you every second of what was and  what will never come to be..." the black haired woman said smugly, face devoid of emotion, while she stood over Sayano who struggled to drag herself to her feet.



The night was nearing the stages of pitch blackness with the lack of Kotogakure as a light source, and Sayano staggered over every piece of rubble  and stumbled in every puddle, she pushed on as fast as she could to get away from the woman, but chakra exhaustion had already set in and Sayano's eyes showed it as she struggled to keep them open. Where was Takashi? Sayano wondered if there was anything her brother could do to to make the  pain disappear and her arms work again. She wondered if she was going to get  any worse than she already was. If so, she wondered if he could fix that,  too. Mustering all the strength she had left, Sayano pulled herself to her feet and performed a shushin to increase the distance between her and the foe upon her. 

"GYAAAAAH!" the girl  howled in agony, in a pain that seemed like it would never cease as long as he lived because she tried to force use of chakra through her already tattered network. Her tortured voiced echoed through the ruins of the once majestic city, now a barren wasteland. Sayano's execution of the jutsu failed and now she was in even worse condition than before, crumpled to the ground twitching.

A sinister grin stretched across the woman's face; she had finally caught up to her fallen prey. Around her ankles, a shiny silver liquid swirled and rose to the level of her hand, from where she commanded the material to surge forward and seize the fallen girl, tightly constricting her movements in blankets of mercury. "Fatigue is an excellent gauge of well-being because it is a very hard  symptom to mask. Fatigue has many faces, but they all say the same  thing. In this case, it says the mental and physical load I had placed upon you were far too great. However, there isn't a need for worry because fortunately enough for you, I know the remedy. The only way to get rid of fatigue is death."

Sayano's battered dark figure started to writhe in agony, her chest bare and hideous. Tight,  rigid cords of sickly purple veins webbed across the girl’s body and  limbs, like ropes under her skin. Black bruises covered the girl and rivers of blood poured from her nose, mouth, and eyes. Her eyes, which looked like they had the light completely drained from them, bulged, darting back and  forth as the mercury burrowed it's way into her body, poisoning her system. "Tsughi was right, fatigue is here..." Sayano thought weakly to herself, dying. "It's in my body, in my legs and eyes. Ha is this how I end?" the weary kunoichi chuckled, forcing a smile. "It turns out that faith is only a word, embroidered. Having it means shit..." her lip trembled as she began to cry for the first time. She had failed. Sayano couldn't save anyone during the attack, so to her, it was really no surprise that she couldn't even manage to save herself.

Sayano's was going to go out not with a bang, but with a whimper, her life snuffed like a candle blown out in the wind. The kunoichi had resolved herself. If she was going to die like this and in this instance, there was one more thing she had to know before she crossed. Her lips cracked and started to move, but nothing but air came out. She didn't even have enough strength to formulate syllables, let alone words. However she tried again. Then she tried again. And she tried again and refused to stop trying until her words were heard. On what might have been the 100th time, Sayano's words sputtered from her mouth like water from an unused faucet. "What happened to you Tsughi....you're Tartarus' warden...Takashi...Takashi looked up to you. Like him, you were a Hero of Justice...that's what your position exemplifies. A guardian to the world's most wicked criminals. So tell...please, tell me why."

All the mercury that was pouring into Sayano's body immediately stopped. Tsughi's glare pierced Sayano like darts do a dart board. "Hero of Justice hahaha? Nonsense. Actually if I recall that day, I never responded to his comparisons of me being akin to that hero of which you both speak. _However_," Tsughi's scowl became even more serious, "If you must know, being warden of Tartarus has absolutely _nothing_ to do with justice. Similarly, annihilating Kotogakure followed the same simple principle. Punishment...". The Warden smirked, "Does my answer satisfy you? Because that is my gift to you for the grave. When my technique finishes running its course, so will your life." 

The liquid metal that had previously stopped running its course through Sayano's veins resumed. She was a kunoichi, but it was true, Sayano was afraid of dying. She was afraid of the world moving forward  without her, of her absence going unnoticed, or worse, being some natural  force propelling life on. Was it selfish? Was she such a bad person for  dreaming of a world that ends when she did? What she wanted was every set of eyes closing with hers. As the beating of her heart slowly began to fade, Sayano's will to live began to wane until---

 ​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 14, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Left In The Dust"_

Annoying....annoying....

It wasn't just one person, Kentarou sincerely felt that both of these people were annoying despite only having just met them. It was of course a bad indication of things to come, but he couldn't stop now. Not when things were so unclear after having just woken up in Sunagakure a few minutes ago.
_
"I'm Tsunamori, Kentarou and first off-"_

He bald his hand into a fist once more before sharply pointing his finger at the black-haired male that was chasing him earlier,
_
"This isn't any of your business so get the hell out of here you delinquent!"_

His hostility was of course fired straight back him by the loud mouth,

"Not until you pay what you owe, bitch!"

Kentarou clicked his tongue in irritation was staring vehemently at the boy. With that being of no use, Kentarou turned back towards the older blue-haired fellow that didn't look like he was up for any comedy segments.

_"Now you, Mr. Serious. Why exactly were you attacking that girl?"_
_
"Is that what this is about?"_

He responded as if there was nothing wrong with his actions,

_"It's not "Mr. Serious", It's Ren Houki. There's been word that this girl is planning to massacre this whole village, as hard to believe as that sounds, I've still been tasked to get rid of her,"
_
Kentarou's eyes narrowed when he was given that unpleasant response. 'Bounty Hunter' was the word that popped up into Kentarou's head. The boy wasn't a shinobi himself, but he was well aware of how seriously they took their missions. _'They'd even go this far,..'_

_"Now what about you, hot-head? It doesn't look like you're a bounty hunter but you seem to know that girl,"_
_
"...Well considering I just met her about 10 minutes ago, I can't say we're close but yeah I do. I don't feel like getting into specifics but from what I've been told, Kurome plans to unleash 3 attempts at killing everyone in this village,"_

_"Then we have a common goal,"
_
_"No, we don't,"_

_"...What?"_

_"I plan on stopping her, but I'm not harming her and I'm certainly not going to let someone else try to kill a little girl!"_

Kentarou and Ren locked eyes at that moment. The thought of working together had been tossed aside and stepped on as far as he had been concerned. It may have been hypocritical, but anyone that knew him would tell you that Kentarou was not the type of person that allowed children to get, no matter what role they had been put in.

_"So Ren Houki, this bounty is off the table. I don't who, but go find another target somewhere far away,"_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
Ren felt his sides begin to shake as he cackled with laughter. Despite the gravity of the situation—that of a psychotic young girl planning the massacre of an entire village—he found himself deciding to humour Kentarou. "Let me explain something to you, Kentarou-kun. There are two types of shinobi in this world: those who see the big picture and are able to do what must be done, and those who only see and act within the limited scope of their own perception."

"Spare me your self-righteousness, Ren Houki," the boy interrupted dismissively. Kentarou shifted impatiently, as if ready to try and move past Ren to try and chase down Kurome. The Houki, for his part, remained unperturbed and simply continued; he somehow doubted this person was someone he'd need to worry about. _There are bigger fish to fry, after all. The other bounty hunter I sensed passing by earlier, and of course, the bounty herself._

"Don't worry, this isn't the self-righteous crap that you've undoubtedly filled your own head with. This is logic," Ren said condescendingly. "And logic dictates just as idiots such as yourself come dime a dozen, consummate professionals such as myself are also a plenty. Even if I left, someone else would come to take that girl's head. You know this."

"Of course I do. And you know what? I'd stop them, too," Kentarou growled through gritted teeth, "just as I'll stop the girl. I'm not going to let someone hurt a child, even if it _is_ for a mission!"

"How do you propose to do that?" The chūnin asked, still smiling with fake amiability and pernicious mockery. "Do you believe you can stop her by talking? Do you believe that you're good enough to restrain her without even hurting her? And when you inevitably fail, how will you rationalise your foolish idealism to the relatives of the dead?"

He flexed his wrist, letting the smoke bomb he kept hidden in his shirt sleeve roll down into the palm of his hand and leveled his gaze onto Kentarou once more. "Just think on it." And then Ren threw it against the ground, disappearing in an explosion of grey smoke and dust.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 14, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
Her words were becoming confusing. Were they brimmed with jealousy or admiration? A tad of both, but what mostly caught the young child off guard was that now her commentary had shifted into visual aids. Though he knew there was some truth under those words of her's he needed to also remind himself that she was trying to forget her embarrassment through an alcoholic influence. Right now such gibberish could be taken with a grain of salt, but naturally he payed attention to ever secular words she decided to usher into the midst of this rather lively night's conversation. But why was she telling him this out of nowhere? Really trying to find logic into her words was like trying to piece together a million piece puzzle. At some juncture even she grasped her breast in a frenzy of her own emotion, trying to depict certainty among her own structure. 

He couldn't help but wonder about the Kage. Though he had an almost patterned disinterest about him, he simply question among his own silence about what had he done to capture her interest with such passionate devotion. Placing his elbow at the stand between him and none other that the bartender, Fancy. His hands carrying the weight of his head, while he mindlessly stared at the ice which floated among the liquid of a glass cup. She spoke almost teasingly, something was starting to boil, but there wasn't anything he could really present that could counter anything she said, but there was something that she spoke at the end, something that questioned something he could never really find an answer to. Did he care enough to want to be with someone?

"I don't know. Maybe you're right. Maybe I just don't care enough about anything to really start loving it unconditionally." 

The words were themselves laced with such vivid uncertainty. As a method of even self reflection, as a term for self justification, maybe?

"When you live on a thread you tend to see thing differently, y'know? After a while the whole thing about seeing black and white doesn't really apply to you anymore. When you can't even be certain that you're you at the moment, or you're something else. If I'm honest if feels lonely living between the ticks of a clock... When you have to count every single instance, of every single moment that you're alive because something like that can be so fragile and so easy to lose. I guess at that, I can agree with you. Hotaru. 

Maybe a part of me doesn't want to feel that. I'd be rather selfish of me to do it too... So I don't know."

Selfish? Yes, that would be a rather nice way to place it. Whether or not he wanted to feel the sentiment, it would inevitably cause the second party to suffer, at any moment in time he could be Ace or he could be Mao. Hotaru did not know the difference, or so Ace hope she didn't. To be a monster, to be pushed to the scale of despair. There were already too many that wanted him dead, and it wasn't even his fault.

He was just cursed since birth. 

"Or maybe I do want to feel all of that, gamble away everything and become a little selfish. Who really knows?"


----------



## Hero (Jan 14, 2016)

TEAM 6
Reverse Bell Test
Training












_______________________

"Gottagogottagogottagogottagogottago" Sayano frantically thought to herself.  Currently she was in the midst of the Inoue's traditional Reverse Bell Test. Unlike the Bell Test that was traditionally conducted by Konoha, this test could function to train both participants in this game of fox and hound, but was primarily used to train the former. This was the exact scenario of Sayano, who was the trainee and Shinji, who was serving as the trainer. During the session, it was Sayano's job to run away as far as she possibly could and do whatever was necessary to keep the bell away  from Shinji who was superior in speed. The goal of this session was to help Sayano awaken the Celeritas Shroud and gain access to speeds far succeeding the capabilities of any machine and make the Raikage look like a slug. This wasn't going to be an overnight transformation by no means. Mastering the Celeritas Shroud took Shinji himself months to perfect.

The young princess always hated speed training. Running was more painful for her than simply walking or the hiking he completed for stamina training. The movement of everything  flying past her eyes in her periphery at a furious speed, the whooshing, the muffled sounds, the stars and the lights of beautiful Kotogakure suburbs glowing away  from the darkness of night sky; it slowed down her heart and accelerated her mind causing her to feel pure pain slowly pinching every inch and  corner of her heart and lungs. When she and Shinji trained in stamina by walking or intense hiking, Sayano's body was slow but her heart would be beating too fast for her to hear her tormenting thoughts. All movements  are slow but internally everything races. By the time she got home, she was  too tired to stay awake or even eat.

But being ran down by her brother proved to herone thing, running isn't a sport for prissy bitches. It's about the sweat in your  hair and the blisters on your feet. Its the frozen spit on your chin and  the nausea in your gut. It's about throbbing calves and cramps at  midnight that are strong enough to wake the dead. It's about getting out  the door and running when the rest of the world is only dreaming about  having the passion that you need to live each and every day with. It's  about being on a lonely road and running like a champion even when  there's not a single soul in sight to cheer you on. Running is all about  having the desire to train and persevere until every fiber in your  legs, mind, and heart is turned to steel. And when you've finally forged  hard enough, you will have become the best runner you can be. And  that's all that you can ask for. This was the Celeritas Shroud.

  Sayano turned her head around and scanned her surroundings to see if she could see Shinji anywhere in sight, but the man could not be found, the only thing Sayano could see was the endless ocean. However she knew better, Shinji could be anywhere and surprise her when she least expected it, and that's exactly what the man did. The waves broke in front of Sayano and Shinji emerged, rising from the ocean like a dolphin. "Shit!" Sayano exclaimed weaving the hand signs necessary for an Iridescent Bullet. Three gold cubes cut through the water ferociously and hungrily approached Shinji to connect with his bones. Sayano's attack was easily evaded by the shinobi and was followed by a counterattack of his own, which consisted performing the same technique on her, but on a larger scale.

Instead of trying to counter Shinji's green cubes with gold ones of her own, Sayano high tailed it and fled. She wasn't going to fall for Shinji's same trick again. The man wanted her to try and prevent the cubes from approaching so he could just appear from behind the cubes  that served as a cover. Sayano looked over her shoulder at the cubes that were fast on her heel and smiled. "You're going to have to better than that Nii-san if you want this bell." Sayano thought coyly.

Meanwhile on the shore, Takashi and Asami practiced their handseals. The girl was a master at them and Takashi was envious. He had never met anyone so in tune with their ninja instincts. Despite having the same sensei, she advanced so much faster than him. Takashi felt like a lame, but could he really be jealous though of Asami? She did come from a good pedigree afterall. Although they were having their issues and were inbred, the Uchiha was a fine bloodline. Reaching into his bag to grab  his academy textbook, Takashi flipped the pages to the hand seal section and began to absorb information.

"Jutsu  are the  mystical arts a ninja will utilize in battle. To perform a  jutsu, the  ninja will manipulate their chakra and may use some form of  hand seal.  Some techniques like Taijutsu do not require hand seals,  however the  ninja may use them to focus their chakra to certain areas  of their body.  Also some Ninjutsu like Rasengan and various weapon  utilizations do not  require any hand seal use.

      By forming hand seals, the ninja is able to mold their chakra and   manifest the desired jutsu. Because of the extensive number of hand   seals and different combinations, there are thousands of potential jutsu   to be discovered and used. 

      In addition to these hand seals, certain jutsu have their own   unique hand and finger positions, such as the gestures used in Kage   Bunshin, Shintenshin, etc.. Most ninja in the world, save for a talented  few, use both hands to form seals."

"Very interesting, but could you do me a favor and read the rest in your head? I don't need to hear you give yourself remedial training in academy basics."

Some feeling had started in Takashi's stomach and was traveling up to his face,  and he knew that when it got there he would turn bright red and hear the  ocean, which is what happens when he gets called out. If Takashi didn't cry, he turned red and heard the ocean. Ironically, Takashi was sitting on a beach so he couldn't tell if the  ocean he was hearing was the real ocean or the imaginary one to tell him  if he was burning red. He truly was in a lose-lose-lose situation. The medical ninja was so susceptible to embarrassment in this scenario because he liked Asami and it'd be terrible if was her opinion of him. Someone who needed remedial help, completely unfit to be a shinobi.

"Sorry my bad..." Takashi said frowning. Flipping the page, he continued his hand seal training in silence. His reading was interrupted by Shinji who carelessly dropped Sayano's flailing body on Takashi's textbook. The boy grunted and threw his hands up in the air in frustration. He just couldn't receive any respect today it seemed.

"Excellent work today little sis, you managed to keep the bell away from me for 5 minutes, a large improvement indeed. However, it ain't a good idea to ever turn your back on an opponent. When you turned your back, I was able  to catch you off guard. Don't beat yourself up too much as  this serves as an important teaching moment...but...the chuunin exams  are fast approaching and you cannot make the same mistakes on that  stage, especially since we are hosting them. The rest of the ninja world  views us as inferior for not having a military, don't prove them right  by being incompetent in the midst of combat. I have faith in you though,  but still heed this warning. You're free to go."

With the training over for the day, Team 6 climbed into the boat they borrowed and departed for Kotogakure's mainland. Sayano kicked her feet up over the side of the boat and was lulled to sleep by  the soft roar of the boat's engine. Training for 4 hours that day was  exhausting and she needed all the rest she could get if she was going to be an equal contributor to Team 6 on their mission tomorrow.​


----------



## Hero (Jan 15, 2016)

TEAM 6
The Ghost In The Tokaido Inn
Prologue












_______________________

In the dark behind the glare of the television, like a mannequin behind  it, Aoi could see a silhouette and it wasn?t moving. It was maybe seven foot  high with its shoulders hunched and she blinked to make sure it was real.  The TV fuzzed gray and white and black and she had a lump in her throat  that she couldn?t swallow away. ??? Aoi whispered for her cousin. Clawing out gently  beneath the down cover, reaching for his hand. But she couldn?t find it.  And he didn?t answer. 

Making sure to stay under the covers, Aoi reached her hand into the desk drawer at the bedside to grab a match. Quickly, she struck the match and lit the wick of the candle that sat upon the desk drawer. Now with a light illuminating the room slightly, Aoi came to realize that the silhouette she saw in the dark belong to that of a monster, and dangling from its mouth was the hand of a child. Throwing back the covers, the girl unleashed a blood curdling scream and made an exit for the room door. She slipped down a flight of stairs making her getaway, but that didn't slow the girl down one bit.



The outside was so cold, the exposed flesh of Aoi's face felt like ice. It was essential that Aoi know everything, the routes she took and the lay of the land, in order to get back inside where her grandparents were, in order to get away. The silver moon glowed overhead, mocking her. Somewhere in the trees an owl hooted its laughter at her impending doom. The rhythm of the footsteps, the sound of whatever was coming down the stairs behind Aoi was driving her toward peeing her shorts.

Aoi's arms jutted out at awkward angles as she continued to sprint at a breakneck pace. Her soil-dark eyes were clouded over by tears she hadn't been able to shed. 
When she reached the bottom of the stairs, she lifted a hand, fingernails flashing chipped red polish, and pulled the key for the Inn's lobby from her handbag, and fumbled to twist it in the lock. "AAAAAAAAAAAH! GRAMMY, PAPA!" Aoi screamed and banged on the door for her grandparents while she looked over her shoulder to watch the "presence," whatever it was, sulking down the stairs to cause her harm. "Come on, come on, stop shaking. You can do this." Aoi sniffed still trying to open the door. On her next attempt of trying to guide the key into the hole, she missed and dropped the key onto the wooden floorboards where it managed to slip through the cracks and fall into the bushes. 

Completely broken down in tears of despair, Aoi turned around to face the creature that was now standing millimeters behind her. Aoi crossed herself and prayed as she watched the monster's mouth widen, tongue lashing around hungrily. Her hands shaking from fright, she pressed  herself against the locked door and screamed out like a a person being sent through a woodchipper. The huge, ugly thing screamed like a hawk and descended upon Aoi, effortlessly swallowing her whole. After consuming the girl, the presence immediately dissipated just in the nick of time before the girl's grandmother opened the inn's locked door.

The elderly woman called for her granddaughter but got no response. All she could left of her sweet Aoi was one lonesome shoe. ​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 15, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean*


*Frozen Heart IV*

Yuuko hesitated a little, her morals waging war against one another deep inside her. She carefully listened to his reasoning while considering her options and yet still scoffed when he mentioned Kentarou. There were many hard feelings. Nonetheless, she swallowed her need to speak up her mind since it just wasn't the time or place to argue. Instead, she faced the current situation and took a deep breath.

One thing he was right about, if she stayed she'd be dead. However, it's not as if they could just run away without the monster easily outrunning them both and eating them for dinner. Narrowing her eyes at how her team mate taunted their enemy, she finally settled for an idea. "I'll go ahead then," she told him straight on, turning on her spot and leaping away as fast as she could, leaving behind the sight of the Mashima going against the sea monster. A lecture about considering oneself expendable would have to wait until later.

Quickly calculating where they had found the sunken ship and what direction they had left the ship in, she found herself almost flying over the water as she tried to find sight of their ride. Yuuko had to spend quite a while searching until she finally found the familiar sight far ahead. Apparently, Sonozaki-san was taking his sweet time with his trip back home. Taking a minute to stop and catch her breath, Yuuko formed the Ram and flickered continually until she was on board.

The man was laying comfortably on the captain chair in front of the main controls on deck and looking as if he was having the time of his life, feet over the control table and everything. Had he been hired to get rid of them or something? It didn't matter, he wasn't a threat. Grabbing the thread from her back pouch, Yuuko approached him silently and quickly captured him in before he could note her presence and put up a fight. 

He was looking at her incredulously, as if he wasn't expecting the turn of events. The man had obviously never dealt with actual shinobi before. "Sonozaki-san," she began with a patient tone. "Your behavior will be reported once we make our way back home and you will face the consequences for your actions. My superiors will deal with the reason you hired us in the first place but I will kindly let you know that Kumogakure doesn't take well to betrayal, especially where it involves its Genin."

His eyes were lit with anger and it was obvious the man had a problem with being told off by a teenage girl.  Sighing at some of the insults he was throwing her, Yuuko made quick work of binding his legs as well and left him to shout whatever he wanted at the corner, looking like a caterpillar. Keeping her good nature in check, she ignored everything he was saying and went inside to grab her backpack and search for whatever belongings that could belong to her team mate as well, shoving them inside her bag until it looked like it was ready to explode. Only after she had checked for her phone's safety, the girl took over the controls and frowned at the sight. "Be quiet for a second, I need to make a phone call."

"Haru? It's Yuuko...no...no...everything's good, I just...no, I don't want to go back home!...I need to know how you use a ship's controls..."

---

The man had given up talking for a while now and the wind was blowing through her hair as she looked in the horizon. In the time it had taken her to pull her little idea off, the storm over their heads had thrown the sea ajar as thunder sounded high above them. Maybe it was the Kobi's influence that was throwing off the weather but she had no time to ponder such things. Setting the ship's speed to max, Yuuko let it continue on its course and quickly set out on a search for fuel.

It wasn't hard to find, two bottles of the stuff was enough for her so she carried them up to open deck and spilled the contents all over the floor before grabbing the entire amount of explosive kunai she had brought along (not a great number but it would do the trick) and stuck them at several key points, saving one which she would throw at the controls later.

Once she looked ahead and saw the great beast in the near distance, Yuuko gulped and braced herself for what was about to happen. There was no turning back now.

*"Shou!"* She shouted, not really sure where the Mashima was. *"Get away from Kobi!!"*

Putting on her backpack, she grabbed the man that was now desperately announcing her idiocy to the world, and made sure the ship was headed straight at the gigantic serpent. With one last deep breath, she threw the last kunai at the controls and jumped out overboard, almost losing her balance when she was forced to sustain both her overfilled backpack and a full grown man. Falling under would be a bad idea though, so she made an effort to stay above the water.

As the ship neared its target, she activated the explosives and saw it collide against the beast. It, of course, didn't do much at all. Such a small ship could never truly hurt an animal of that size. However, she hoped it at least could help her team mate gain the upper hand in battle.

If not...

Well, she'd think about that when the time came.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​

Hotaru looked at the boy, the way his expression didn?t change when he said those words. Those depressing words that could cut through others like a knife. It was a crushing reality that they had to live and to be reminded of it was painful. The uncertainty of life, the uncertainty of ninja life was just something so cruel. Though what was worse was knowing that there was certain things in life that people like them couldn?t have. That was denied to them just by their job choice. However, despite that crushing reality that they had to face every day. It was completely going over Hotaru head, but she was trying her best to look engaged. 

?You know what you should do?? Her face was dyed a scarlet red from the alcohol as she picked up the cup and sip the rest of the drink in it, she turned to him and with all the force she could muster she slapped his shoulder. 

_?Be selfish!?
?BE SELFISH!?
?TAKE WHAT YOU WANT!?
?LIFE IS TOO SHORT! YOU NEED TO TAKE INITATIVE! YOU NEED TO FIGHT!?_​
Hotaru released him and then stood up, ?Yeah! Do just that! You see someone across from you and you want to punch them in the face, PUNCH THEM IN THE FACE!?

Hotaru pointed and closed her eyes as she pointed in the direction of the crowd. When she opened them, she had pointed to a guy that was standing with another guy casually sipping drinks. Hotaru turned to Ace and smiled with a huge grin.

?I?m going to show you how it?s done! Take pleasure in pain! Fight!? Hotaru rolled up her sleeves and stormed over to the two men. She was going to fight them! She was going to start a fight and then just go crazy. Hotaru wanted to start a bar fight, for completely and utterly no fucking reason. She just wanted to just fight. Throw some blows! Get hit in the jaw! Suplex an unexpected patron to the ground and make it commit it to memory. So when they get older they can remember the day they got suplex to the ground and their back will stab them with an invisible ghost pain. 

Hotaru made it over to the two and tapped the taller one on the back, ?Yo, I was wondering are you gay?? Hotaru asked with completely no tact. She knew how to get men to fight just question their sexuality

The taller dude looked at her for a minute and Hotaru jaw locked in place ready to take a punch to the face.

_?Yeah?I am??_​
Hotaru blinked for a minute and then pointed to the dude behind him, ?Are you two a couple??

The second man just smiled and nodded,_ ?Yeah we are. We?ve been going for a while now haven?t we Malik??_

The taller dude laughed for a good second, _?Yeah sweetie can you believe we been dating for so long??_

What the hell?
Hotaru was confused?.
This wasn?t supposed to happen!​
The taller dude looked back at Hotaru, _?So what did you need dear??_

Hotaru snapped back into reality, ?Um?.Umm?.FIGHT ME!?

The couple laughed before the second man took a lollipop out of his pocket and gave it to Hotaru before the older dude pushed her back in the direction she came from. Hotaru didn?t know what to do but she walked back to the bar and sat back down.  She unwrapped the lollipop and placed it in her mouth before she looked at Ace and popped it out of her mouth.

?What?? She ushered the lollpop to him, ?Want some? It's strawberry...?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 15, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
_What was she trying...?​_
His eyes followed her extending his hand to try to halt her, but her proximity towards her target shortened, Ace overheard her comment as a means to ridicule her targets. His eye widen, pulling from his chain, he was placing his hand within the rift to pull out a weapon, however, the reaction that was delivered was not as expected. Dumbfounded, he released his portal and just stood watching her make yet another fool of herself. This night was just merely fulled with surprises. Sitting back on his seat he locked eyes, she walked towards him after yet a failed attempt. A sigh escaped him, his stare must've shown the amount of just disappointment with blend itself with a rose eyebrow.

"I think you and I have shared enough of each other's mouths for one night."

Stripping his jacket, he placed it around her and payed the bartender. It was enough of all this foolishness for one night. Grabbing her wrist he pulled her off her seat and headed towards the outside. She was reluctant, as if trying to stay among the premise longer. Ace wasn't keep on continuously torturing himself and watching the_ "prodigal student of Kyo Minami: Hotaru of Class A"_ make more of a fool of herself among actual Shinobi who might recognize her. 

"That's about enough of everything for tonight. Let's just stroll for awhile, I'm getting tired of this atmosphere." 

Pulling out to the outside, finally, the open space greeted them to a starry night, the chill of a night's wind. The breeze swayed the locks of his hair on a patterned subtle rhythm. 

"That was an awful night. Next time, I'm choosing where we hang out. I don't much care for bars." 

Pacing on the roads of Ame on a chilly night, the two aimlessly followed the brick road across the dim lights of a lonely road. Following what seemed to be a peace that amalgamated on the gentle buzz of a not so busy city. 

"You got a sweet tooth? Want to get some ice cream?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2016)

*Shou Mashima Vs A Dragon- Vacay Gone Cray Cray*
(play both at the same time.)



















​
Shou let out a deep sigh after Yuuko had run off. He didn't know what his plan was, but did he ever have one? ?Well let's see if I can survive this.? He cracked his neck and dashed towards the giant beast. ?Araarraaarraaa!? He charged the massive creature swinging his blade as its head swooped down and thrashed through the oceans waves, kicking up a wake as it carved a path towards the young shinobi. 

Shou twisted his body and slashed at the scaled hide of the massive sea beast, but there was barely a dent left behind before his body was sent rolling across the waves, ?Nnnnnggghhhuuuhh!!!!? Shou's teeth grit as he clenched his blade and tried to right himself, stomping his foot down onto the water and putting chakra into his hand to grip it. 

?You can't stop me with just that!? He growled ?Ooooh!!!!? He dashed over the waves, leaping into the air and swinging down his mighty blade at Kōri no Hebi. The beast head whipped around and smacked into his body once more. But this time Shou had prepared himself and substituted above the monsters massive cranium. ?Don't take me for a fool beast!? Shou's twisted his blade down and gripped it with both hands, slicing it through the separation in Kori's scales. 










​The beast let out a deafening scream as blood gushed fourth and covered shou.​
The massive creature began to thrash, his body slamming into the water and dragging Shou with him. ?Nnngh!? Shou took a deep breath before he was rushed under the water, holding on tightly to his blade as Kori no Hebi began to twist and spin its body. The waters above becoming more restless and harsh with the waves increasing to nearly twenty feet. 

?Grughh!? Shou wrestled his blade from the skull of the beast and pushed off hard as he could, rocketing to the surface. He took a deep a breath as he could, standing back onto of the water. ?Huff... huff...huff...? He realized he was nothing more than an insect to this giant beast, incapable of doing any real form of damage. ?I should... have though... this through better...? He huffed and puffed. 

There was little he could do to harm the creature and once more it's body shot fourth from the ocean floor, massive maw open and primed to eat the young gennin. ?I don't go down without a fight!? Shou braced himself as the beasts teeth caught his sword. His feet dragged against the water from the force of the creatures impact. ?Nnnnghhhhh!!!!!!? He growled, his muscles bulging fourth his he used all his strength to try to hold the monster back. 

?Come onnn!!!!!? He pushed himself to his utter and complete limit, slowing the monster down ever so slightly. ?ARAAA!!!!!? With all the strength he could muster from the entirety of his body, he manage to diverge the beast from its course as he rolled across the side of its great body. ?Huff... huff... huff... huff....? His arms shook with stress and wear, but he had done it, he'd pushed the massive beast, even if slightly, out of his way.

As the creature turned itself back around Shou let out an exasperated sigh. ?This is how it ends huh? Like I always knew it would. Fighting a giant phallic symbol.? He smirked, he could feel the pain rushing through his body as he pushed it to its limit. But then... the boat... The ship that had taken them here crashed into the creatures body and exploded with great force. ?Whoa.? Shou blinked for a minute as the beast reared back in shock. 











Once again the beast let out a mighty roar of pain.​
?Wellp. Looks like i'll be needing a new cell phone.? He thought to himself.. ?And clothes. I only had the one outfit too.? He sighed and dashed towards Hebi. ?WELLP! HOPE YOU LIKE LONG WALKS TO THE BEACH YUUKO!? He screamed as he charged lord of the oceans and swung into the burn on its body. 

He sliced through its tough hide, weakened by the explosion, blood gushed into the air and sea. After the wound had been inflicted upon it the beast dove back into the ocean as it had done one before. ?I'm not one hundred percent sure on if he's coming back or not.? Shou looked over to Yuuko as the rain began to wash his body of the blood. ?We should get out of here though. I don't think we have another boat and its a long walk to land.?


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2016)

_
False Advertisement 
Hotaru
Interaction Arc_​
Ace was completely the worse. If she had to rank him up on a scale of one to ten, with one being a puppy and ten being a rock to the face. He?ll be the rock to the face type. The boy was so stupid that if they fought he?ll probably be able to knock her clean out with one good hard head butt. Hotaru sunk into his jacket as she tried to fend off the chilly night air. It was bigger than her was he always taller than her? Hotaru never took note of the boy and his physical features, but with the jacket on her like this, it was clear difference. 

There was a sickness in her stomach that she wanted to puke out on the streets. She didn?t know what she was feeling. She didn?t truthfully care in a way. If he wanted to ignore what happened. She?ll ignore it to. Hotaru needed two things in her life, Class A and Kyo, as long as those two stayed stable. She could do anything, everything else would just become a passing fancy.

Hotaru looked up at Ace before pouting, ?It was awessommeee! What are you talking about!? 

She closed the distance between them and got in his face, ?Yo?You wanna fight me? I got the feeling that you wanna fight me!?

?You wanna go bro! There the streets.? Hotaru pointed to the streets, ?We can end our beef right there bro! We can end the beef and make it ground beef!?

Hotaru stopped for a minute before backing away, ?You get it? You get it right! Because we?ll fight and make it ground beef! Ha!?

?I?m hilarious!?​
Hotaru threw her head back and laughed. Loud with no care in the world she laughed as she pushed herself against the boy. There was something about just enjoying herself that made her extremely happy. Indulging herself in the world and how she felt made all the uncertainty of life clear straight up. Life was about enjoying the moment that the world blessed people with. It was about laughing and smiling, getting caught up in all the bigger things stressed people out, and Hotaru didn?t need that. She just needed people that will indulge her and spend time with her. 

She grabbed Ace arms as she laid on it for a minute as they walked. Her head begun to hurt, she didn?t want to think anymore. Hotaru chuckled to herself as she pulled herself off of him.

?I love sweets and spicy foods!? Hotaru winked at him, ?If you are trying to win me over, ice cream sounds awesome right now.?

Hotaru put on his jacket and zipped it all the way up until it covered her chin. The fabric that was left over draped over her hands as she began to wave them around.

?Wacky armed inflatable tube man!?  Hotaru danced around waving her arms all around before placing them down, ?Hey?.Ace?.?

She blushed as she looked down and scratched her head as she tried to find the words to say to him. 

?You really?really made me happy tonight. Thanks??​
Hotaru then turned around placing her hands on her hips, ?The nearest ice cream shop is kinda a good distance?Wanna run??

?Whoever gets there last got to pay!? Hotaru smiled before turning around and stretching, ?Ready?.Set?.?

_?GO!!!?_​
The drunk girl began to run with all her heart to the nearest ice cream shop

_*?EAT MY DUST NERD!!?*_​
Her laughter could be heard around the corner as she screamed.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 16, 2016)

_Dull Consequences_



Ace​
Ouroboros latched at her heel, the coiling up her leg and up her her body until he captured her under its dark chains. Pacing by the annoyingly upbeat Hotaru, Ace responded. 

"I'm not racing a drunk. Calm down already and try the latter of the situation. Life is not about always being exciting." 

Ouroboros released her, and went back into the portal that summoned it into our world. 

"We're walki--." 

A ring stopped his train of thought, hands placed itself on his pocket while he pulled on the phone which only rang at three different numbers. Mother, father, Hotaru and Shinobu. But now, upon the screen stood the number of a stranger, he rose his brow and stopped on his step. Maybe he shouldn't really bother with such, but regardless it would be better to deal with the problem now so who ever is on the other line doesn't pester him any longer. 

"Excuse me for a bit." 

He said, pulling away from the girl.

"Who is this?" 

_"...Just another one of your past mistakes."_ 

That voiced laced itself with a tinge of lovable enticement, a sardonic sway to every word that escaped the tune of his voice. A chuckle could be heard, Ace remained silent.

_"Cat got your tongue? Well, suppose you already know what's up. You can also guess what I'm about to say next, right? No? Well, let's play a game fi--"_

"You didn't answer my first question. I'll say it again in case there seemed to be an error in communication. I asked... Who the hell is this?" 

Ace patience was running thin, the man laughed at his reaction, it was almost as he was evading the inevitable. There wasn't a time where something like this didn't please the man on the other side of the phone. None, but this was to be expected, Ace was never one to cope well with the unknown, especially when they albeit started with such a sensitive subject. Something Ace knew too well what he was referring to.

_"Scary, but well put. Not gonna gain any sort of notoriety with that subtle approach. Could've done without the curse word added to it but who cares, really. I'm here to tell you a story, a tale perhaps." _

"I'm kind of in the middle of something. Could you please hurry it up?" 

_"Ooohh, seems like I got your attention too. You're such a kind individual, Ace. Or maybe you understand that the guy you're talking to means business. The kind of business you know could adherent destroy everything at the blink of an eye. Are you afraid that I might press your buttons? That might release something that you've been caging up for a good minute? Heard about your escapades in Yuki. Maann was that a story to tell. Don't worry to much of the boy you almost killed, we all have to sully our hands from time to time." _

"You're trending on some mighty thin ice..." 

_"And I intent to continue to do so, Mao. See I'm here to do a couple of things. First to introduce myself. My name's Kenta. I was in a past life Rosuto's disciple. I learn everything from the man, from how to live to how to deal with freaks like you. To be honest, who the hell would've thought you of all people would be able to get a girlfriend? Ha! It's almost as if this world was made out of a joke."_

"Kenta..."

That name resonated with him. It was true, a spark of hatred rose from the seams of his inner cycle, but it wasn't a feeling that was Ace's. It was an emotion that burned on his other self, one that filtered through the second personality locked withing towards the first. 

_"I'm glad you remember me. That way I can also tell you that I despise the living hell out of you. See you're such a disgusting thing, Ace that you can't even fathom how much of a disgrace you are to not only this world but to yourself. Though I know it's not really your fault, but then again it doesn't have to be. Not everyone is meant to live, so I'm gonna take the mantle of God for a moment and say it'll only take a second to pull this trigger I have aimed at your head with my sniper to end your miserable existence and runaway with your girl. Trust me she's not gonna miss you.  Or, maybe I'll shoot your oblivious girl in between the eyes, have that other side wake up and see this village be turn to smithereens in less than a second. Knowing who you're caging up you might even just simplify what me and Ross have planned for the future without us really having to lift a finger." _

"How about you show yourself so I can put a--"

_"Listen, listen! Ace, Mao... we can throw all sort of threats back and forward as much as the night gives us the means to do so, but really, you should watch your tongue. You don't tend to see the sort of situation you're at and you neither posses the skill nor the quickness to evade a bullet that might come from any direction especially at the location you're at. Did I mention it was a sniper? Barrett M82, with an added twist from my own design. This bullet can fly, man, trust me. Around 3500 miles. Know what that means, right? I can blow both of your heads clean off without really worry about if you'll dodge or not. Easy, quick and painless. But, I won't do that, yet. That's only if you get too cocky with me and you strike a nerve. But that won't happen right? Cause you're smarter than you look. Anyway, I have to thank you, Ace. You helped Ross come back, that's the best present you've ever gotten me. So I had to personally give my heartfelt gratitude." _

His teeth clenched, his hand formed a fist, the grip on the phone tightened. 

_"Exactly. Have this, as a reference." _

He sent a message from his phone towards Ace. Opening such, and image of the called made his way. 



_"I look forward to killing you in the future, Mao Motonashi." _

**click**

Ace eye swayed towards the side, meeting that of the target who just seconds ago threatened him. As if making a statement... I already knew where you were. Kenta smiled, even from the distance, even with the certainty he had, Ace's mien...



Grew with undeniable anger

"Hotaru... I think its time for me leave."​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean END*


*Frozen Heart V*

Still holding her hostage upwards by the back of his shirt, Yuuko offered her team mate a smile when he approached them after the giant snake ran away, lifting her hand up to share a high five with the boy. "Good work."

Giving the Mashima a once over, she nodded to herself after checking for any possible deathly wounds, content he had gotten none. "I'd offer you back your clothes but they'd just get wet under this rain and make no difference at all. I'll give them back to you once the storm pulls back," she explained, suppressing the urge to tell him he should have used the diving suit. "We should start walking."

"What?! You can't possibly mean that! We're stranded in the middle of nowhere!" Their guest suddenly shouted out as if it was the most inconsiderable thing in the entire world. Cocking her head to the left, Yuuko stared at him a good while, making the man slightly uncomfortable.

"If I were you," she spoke in a very calm manner, giving him an honest piece of advice. "I would make myself invisible. You left us to die out here. I'm not so generous that I would risk my neck to protect you from my own team mate after what you did."

That, thankfully, shut the man up for good as his skin turned a couple of shades lighter. He still found it in him to mutter out, "...don't you have a cellphone?"

Her smile growing, Yuuko simply looked ahead as she chanted out in a sing song voice. "But long walks to the beach under a stormy sky are _so_ romantic~"​


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2016)

_
HellFire 
Interaction Arc
Mission_​
In a world where there were miracles everywhere it was hard to believe in the concept of religion. Though to the normal people, to the everyday people, the noncombatants and those that had no semblance for chakra, those tiny things that were everyday occurrences were nothing short of god bearing miracles. So religious fate had to adapt to the world around them, being religious had to mean more than just believing in a certain heaven or hell, it had to be political.  It had to cater to a need, a want, or the desires of the people around them. 

Especially in small villages that had to look upon in envy on the bigger and better villages. The world was unknowingly cruel to regular people. They didn?t have the benefits of the ninjas around them, they weren?t as honored and appreciated. In this time religion was the only thing that didn?t look down on those who couldn?t fight or didn?t have the ability to fight. Religion was the only thing that pretended to treat everyone equal in the name of the lord. 

However in a small village on the outskirts a couple of hundred miles away from the nearest big village, religious belief was the core of how things operate. Populated by people who couldn?t fight, they turned their eyes to the unknown for help in protection. For guidance and something to work towards, however they weren?t completely ninja free. Ninjas that had no bonds or born from noncombatant patterns also lived here and was heavily brought in the religion around them.

The belief of a great dragon destined to protect the flow of time and space, to protect them, and guide them into a new beginning. The great dragon Durga. 

Naomi looked among the pews of the church and was surprised by the architect that lined the walls. The art that depicted what the great dragon. A stained glass depicted a white scaled dragon with piercing blue eyes, but at the same time it seemed calming as it wrapped around the Earth. Accompanied by the music of the choir, she couldn?t help but be at peace here. Something about places of worship calmed her soul, eased her in a way that nothing else could. 

Despite the calm serenity of the church and its choir, Naomi knew that religion could only do so much. That was why she was here, people needed help and the gods they prayed upon could only do what the people believed. So maybe it was weird sign or omen when a girl with bright red hair and eyes had came into the village. An outsider from one of the big village?.A sign of something that was too big to handle that even the small village couldn?t handle. 

So when she came in, she instantly prayed to their god as a sign of good fate before entering the church herself and sitting down waiting for her teammates to come. 

_Her first mission?
Her first true mission not only as someone from the school
Though someone from her family?_​
Naomi couldn?t help but be a bit nervous as she sat and listened to the song of the choir.


----------



## Hero (Jan 17, 2016)

Gyousei Niijima
 Contact Zones
 Part 2












_____________________

King took the point position allowing for a distance large enough that  Gyousei and Okami could follow but not close enough to interact with  them. The silence between the two shinobi was pregnant with noise, and  muted with a fury on Okami's end. King's abuse of Gyousei was  disgusting, even if the boy was a servant. The assumption that Gyousei  is without rights and the illusion that King's treatment of him has no  moral significance is a positively outrageous example of the Jashin  religion's crudity and barbarity.

Gyousei didn't mind Okami not talking so much, because he could feel her  apprehensiveness and curiosity for him in the atmosphere; the same way a  person could hear a song in their head even if there wasn't a radio  playing; the same way one could hear blackbirds flying when they're not  in the sky. Earlier in their mission, Gyousei had caught the end of  Okami's gaze on him when he was punished by King for speaking without  permission. That was all the evidence he needed to make his bold move.

"Hey, hey, pretty lady." Gyousei whispered, barely audible. Okami's ears  twitched and she turned towards the boy astounded. The kunoichi's eyes  were a deep sapphire blue, the exact same color as the ocean, and they  glowed with an intensity Gyousei had never witnessed before. A slash of  silver crossed each one, the sun's reflection making them sparkle like  dancing crystals. The sapphire irises appeared to be swirling in  circles, creating the illusion that her eyes were never-ending. Flecks  of darker sapphire clustered around each pupil made Gyousei's breath  catch in his throat. Suddenly his heart began to race. Could she be the  one?

Gyousei grinned, lightning flashing in the dark of his eyes, "You have a  spark. It is real. It is you. And right now, it is being activated." 

Okami reaction may have been what Gyousei was expecting. The suddenness  and surprising phrases Gyousei had used caught Okami by surprise, given  the fact she had expected him to remain quiet. The over all nature of  his sentence bewildered Okami, but seeing as Kirei had been further  ahead it allowed Okami to feel safe to whisper.

"What the fuck are you going on about?"

Her words felt a bit harsh, but in true fashion it made sense within its  context. Okami had barley heard three sentences from Gyousei, and due  to the fact he's in a submissive relationship regarding Kirei, hearing  him speak such a strange and misconstructed sentence had given Okami  question. 

"You cannot ignore the spark any longer, so join me. I don't know when,  but one day, Kirei Kazama's blood will be on my hands, along with every  last blasted follower of the Jashin faith."

Gyousei stepped towards Okami and put out his hand for her to shake.  "What do you say in forming an alliance, Ms...haha. I'm afraid I didn't  catch your name." The ninja laughed.

Okami's eyes gazed over to Kirei, who was still far ahead in the lead.  With reassurance of Gyousei's current saftey, she had felt comfortable  responding.

"If you want me to be an affiliate, then you can call me Black Wolf." ​


----------



## Hero (Jan 17, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 4












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_Shige leaped solemnly from rooftop to rooftop, following Yamantaka's sensing to pinpoint the girl's location. It was clear now that Ise was in Sungakure to retrieve Kurome, the little baby savage. Whether or not she was taking her dead or alive was unknown and furthermore, should not be any of her concern, but it very much was of her concern. According to Zane, Kurome was 9. Zane was incompetent, Shige knew this already so it could have been likely that he actually meant to type 19 or 29. However if Zane was telling the truth, there was absolutely no way a little girl was pulling the strings of this operation. 

They were close, so close that Shige who wasn't a sensor type ninja could feel the child's presence. "We should be intercepting her path in 3...2...1" Yamantaka whispered excitedly. When Kurome first appeared from behind the building corner, Shige hesitated in her assault, but it wasn't long enough to affect the effectiveness of attack drastically because Kurome was still caught off guard. The small kunoichi caught Shige's heeled boot and stopped it centimeters before it had the chance to smash her face in, before using her strength and Shige's momentum to throw the older kunoichi to one of the rooftops below.

Shige spread her legs shoulder width apart and slammed her hand on the ground as she slid across the rooftop, finally coming to a halt. From behind her, two towering shadow pillars rose and came crashing down upon the girl to which she evaded. The heels under Shige's shoes clicked on the rooftop like a hoe running away from her pimp that she forgot to pay while escaping the threads of shadow that tried to bind her. On a nearby rooftop, Kurome observed her prey closely, watching Shige evade her technique with much skill. 













"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!" Shige gurgled, vomiting a mound of greenish tan paste on the ground, continuing to evade Kurome's strikes. Instantly, the material took the shape of humanoid creature and engaged in battle under Shige's command. The ugly creature screeched and with great power, launched itself through the air towards the building Kurome watched from, with Shige watching it's back sadly. Although she was in the midst of battle, Shige was feeling quite sentimental. She couldn't shake the glazed over look of the little girl's eyes. This was a look the older kunoichi knew well. The window to the child's soul was completely opaque and reminded Shige of her own.

Childhood should be carefree, playing in the sun; not living a nightmare in the darkness of the soul. Never in Shige's entire childhood did she ever feel like a child. She was simply a fuck hole for men, passed along to each new political partner of her mother. She was same person today. Although their story wasn't exactly the same, this girl that Shige fought now, was her. Like her, she had her childhood completely ripped away from her, forced to grow up and play unevenly on a playing field meant only for adults. The memories of who Shige was and where she lived were important to her. They made up a substantial part of who she was going to be when her journey winds down. It was because Shige knew how important these memories were, that she wanted to save this child. 

This was no longer simply just a mission, this was a moral quest. Her  duty to recruit Ise wasn't forgotten, but for now, it was going to have  to take the backseat. Shige couldn't arrange her past and arrange her own happiness, but as long as she had breath, she was going to do all in her power to arrange the happiness of those that came after her, starting with Kurome. ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2016)

*Ogre Blood Arc - Part II: Shouldn?t have come*

*[Capital of the Land of Lightning]*

"So, what?re we doing here?"

The sleepy amber eyes of the Aosuki are fixed on the scene before his eyes while asking to his current partner. Right now he was lost in the current development of events. It was not like he really cared about it but for the sake of going back home and loaf around or fool around with a bunch of women, he had to act as if this was remotely important for him. "You...you really are this incompetent when it comes to missions? How comes you didn?t even read what your master or whatever Kyo Minami is to you, writes?" Arashi just sighed at the bitchy mood of the blond guy; they have known each other for about one year and a half and have worked various times together and although he wouldn?t call him his friend, they were definitely not strangers, or at least that?s how their relationship seemed to be.

"Well, yeah I?m a weak and irresponsible half-assed ninja so,you answering my question anytime soon? And Kyo?s messages are the only ones I read aside from women?s...I usually stop reading when explanations come since it?s a pain to read all of that tho."

The answer of the blue-haired bum only brought an expression of disgust to the blue-eyed shinobi, an expression which by the way he has been showing ever sicne he met with the Aosuki at the train station. Still, he took a breath and then started to explain the situation."These kind of incidents have been happening for a few weeks now." Arashi?s eyes go back to the activities going on in front of him, the police seemed to be handling what apparently was a case of murder, strange enough a wide area of the street was completely burned. Not long ago, the one in charge approached the blond and thanked him for being there. Now a days it wasn?t strange for the police to contract ninjas as a way to solve crimes that are suspected to involve the use of chakra."It?s been declared that there are high chances of other shinobi committing murder and robbing banks out of mere fun, most likely a bunch of strays."

"Anyway, let?s inspect the scene."

With that said, both young men stepped in. Arashi?s mind still couldn?t work out a sto why was this guy called, nor why he was assigned this mission which didn?t look to be out of the ordinary. Or so he thought until he actually put himself to do his job. Looking around the guy manages to find some burnt objects around, among them a pair of shoes most likely from the victim. There was also something that called his attention...a knife.

"hmmm...Tsubasa-kun, this is kinda weird."

"You noticed too? Kumogakure has no time to deal with this so the person in charge of this mission called my older sister and gave her this job as some sort of outsourcing however it seems that she got a weird feeling and instead left me in charge while she went who knows where to gather info."

"So basically, you?re tellling me that Kumo knows what is going on but they didn?t want to intervene directly? And of top they won?t give more information than they already had."

"Indeed"

As he kept observing the object, Arashi stated to think on the root of it all. There was a suspicion that rogues coud be behind it but even then the scenery before him wa snot something a rogue would do. Why try to mug mmoney from someoen in the middle of the city? Even more, regarrdless of the time, the place was just in an open street there?s no way someone with shinobi training would do such a thing, nor make a mistake like leaving clues behind like a knife bathed in blood. If he ha dthe chance to burn the person, why stab them first? There?s also the fact that the burnt mark was foolishly big, even a rookie genin wouldn?t waste that much chakra just to burn a person. 

"This has happened in banks too, vestiges of metal release were found in the crime scene. Any idea, Aosuki?"

"Yeah, I haven?t solved the mystery but I can think of a few things."

"And then?"

"I shouldn?t have come, this?ll be a real pain in the ass."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2016)

_*Overture II*_

The steel homestead of Mori no Miyako stood tall in the backgrounds, surrounding the square on the lower platform. In middle of a raised surface the mightiest of the great branches of the town spiraled up into the sky, breaking off, while it?s edges looked similar to a man weeping in a sullen state of uncertainty. Lanterns hung from the tips, swaying at the behest of the wind as light fell down from their glazed sides onto the earth. Used to give light in the night, they were now spotlights for two samurai that stood several feet from one another, wooden swords in hand. 

?Why call me here for this? What reason is there for this duel?? Senji questioned, addled by the sudden challenge from Masamune. There normal training regime was to begin anew in the follow days to come, so he didn?t know why now, so abruptly, he wished to fight. 

?You?ve been tip-toeing around us Senji, for a fact I know that there?s more to all this, this church of Jashin.? Aimi and Akechi looked on as if they understood what Masamune was saying while Sango and Kōmyōna were puzzled about the entire situation. ?Do you understand me Senji?? 

?I do not. As I?ve told all families, I?m just a fledgling. There is nothing more for me to tell, you to see or me to show.? His eyes closed as he tone became firm and absolute in his stance that there was nothing else he could provide. But at that time Masamune pointed his weapon toward Senji. In his mind he knew there was no other way to do this. Attempting to talk to Senji would lead nowhere. 

_?This is all I can do.?_ He thought to himself. 

?If that?s true, then cross blades with me. I?ll judge it for myself. Show me what the church has taught you.? Drawing his weapon up, both hands gripped onto the hilt, it pointed straight up into the clouds. He was like stone, unmoving, his stance textbook perfect as a resolute aura came off his person. 

?. . . . . .? Inside Senji knew that he had no other choice. Masamune looked much too serious for this to just be a regularly sparring match and it would be dishonorable to turn down a challenge issued from one of the other nobles, no matter how he wished to avoid this situation all the together. 

Taking a moment to breathe, his left foot slide behind him just as his right knee pointed out. Twisting his body downward toward his extended leg, he laid his hand upon his sheath. 

?Date Masamune. Ready.? 

?Muramasa Sen~ji. Ready ♥? Visible sparkles seemed to shadow his body together with an oddly bright light.

?Your brother is, uh.? Kōmyōna began to note his observation, although Sango and the rest present already knew exactly where he was going.   

?Don?t say it, we already know.? Sango and the others laughed awkwardly, all thinking and verbalizing the exact answer concurrently. 

?Senji is very peculiar.? 

​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2016)

_*Overture III*_

There was only the slight howl of the chill wind passing them all by. The lightly falling snow was a curtain soon unveil the play about to start the town streets. Off above the stairs, out of the way, Akechi, Aimi, Kōmyōna and Sango, all were spectators to the entire thing. On the ground, in the middle of the square, Senji and Masamune stood unmoving to those who bore witness; however, both were sizing the other up, waiting for the time to strike first. Though these two were polar opposites, they’ve trained together for so long that their minds were on the same wavelength, both giving them the signal they had been waiting on at the exact same time. 

*“GO.”*












Mist of snow kicked into the air from forcibly propelled bodies dashing across the ground and into a violent collision. The blunt thwack of the wooden katanas carried through the air and bounced off the steel walls, vibrating down the streets. Masamune, clearly the superior, sent Senji soaring across the ground. Taking that momentum Senji twirled through the, landing on his toes on top of a bench. A tussle of black hair flashed by, in a wide arc, a powerful vertical slash blowing the snow completely off the bench. 
He looked up to Senji twirling in the air, landing on the opposite side his sword bearing down. Masamune reversed his sword, covering his back and parrying the incoming strike with the back of his blade. Their exchange began anew as Senji danced atop the benches, jumping from one to another with Masamune jumped on and over each to match to others more acrobatic style. 

“Senji’s footwork is as fancy as ever.” Akechi whistled with praise. 

“It’s like watching a sly fox, the way he weaves in and out over obstacles.” Aimi pointed out just as Senji slide underneath the bench to separate himself from his opponent. 

“My brother has been like that ever sense he started training. He uses any and everything without consequence to assist him, my father used to scold him so harshly for it.” 

A scrapping of the ligneous swords screeched as Masamune’s katana began to skid along the Senji’s to overpower him. But using his smaller frame the Muramasa heir cartwheeled into his blindside, freeing his blade. The near frictionless ground, caused by the snow, added in an extra dimension, letting Senji become a whirling buzz saw on his heels, their weapons harshly ricocheting,

“They’re both parrying each other to a standstill, I’ve always heard that Date-sama has no equal in his age group when it comes to the sword. Impressive that Senji is able to match him.” Everyone found themselves in agreement in the small group with Kōmyōna assessment, except Sango. Since they day Senji started his training, from his one on one with their father, the joined sessions between Date and Muramasa, even now to his teachings under the church, Sango had always watched him. Whether with worry or admiration. 

“Masamune-san has no equal.” Her outburst bought all their attention upon her. “What you’re seeing is a very rudimentary use of the Date style, straight potent blows meant to overwhelm an opponent. Just enough to match my brothers more unorthodox use of the Muramasa style. However, from the outset of this match.” 

Flung against the frozen earth, Senji’s sword was lost from his hand. Taking his free hand, he hoisted himself up and back, away from Masamune who entered back into his stance from the beginning of this bout. 

“Dokuganryū was always the superior.” 

​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2016)

_*Overture IV*_

?Are you still refusing to show me Senji?? He hollered, earning only silence. ?Your sword betrays you, when we cross blades, I know that isn?t the style the church has taught you. Show me.? He continued to yell as Senji stood to his feet.

?. . . . .? 

?If you refuse to willingly, then I?ll force you to.? 

His hands feel down to his waist, the sword pointed directly backward. The falling snow ceased and all that surrounded him began to part, clearing his sight. 

?You?re doing too much.? Aimi screamed at him.

?Yo, Masamune, calm down.? Akechi chimed in. 

Sango broke from her boyfriend side to rush toward her brother only to be pulled back by him. Masamune?s sword glowed ethereal, a great surge of energy surrounding his blade. 

Souryuuzan (Dual Dragon Slash) 双龍斬

Waving his sword in two large arches, one behind the area, considerable amounts of pent up chakra were expelled in two cross slashes. Traveling toward Senji as beams of light, tearing through the iron road uninhibited, there was more than enough power in this technique to overkill a man. 

*BOOOM*

The resulting explosion scattered the benches in the area. The lanterns on the branches of above shook furiously, some snapping and falling onto the ground. All the spectators covered their faces from the gust of wind that ejected and tossed around the snow. Everyone stood with faces of befuddlement, just how could Masamune use such a powerful technique in what was supposed to be a sparring match. 
*
?SENJI. SENJI. SENJI.?* Sango began to bawl, thinking the worse, except. . .

?This excessiveness to get your way is a bit. . .excessive?? The eddy of smoke began to waste away to reveal the untouched figure of Senji. A hand, all fingers stretched out, in front of him that was encircled in a veil of chakra revealing that of a sword. With a simple to and fro of his hand, the blade vanished. 

*?SENJI.?*

????? Sango? Why what need is there for you to cry? Did something get in your eye?? He asked his sister as she jump onto him. From the distance Masamune continued to look at Senji, his eyes were simply trained on him, studying. 

?Are you alright? Did something to fly in your eye Masamune?? The older samurai only shook his head ?no? in response, bowing his head and beginning to leave as Aimi and Akechi followed behind him trying to get his attention. 

?Senji.? Masamune stopped and spoke out. Senji looked on quizzical, wondering what he wanted this time. ?Sorry.? He apologized. Before going back on his way. 

?No problem ♥♥?

_With Masamune....
_?Don?t you think you went a little too far man? What if Senji had been really hurt?"

?You could?ve started a real problem between your families if that had happened.? 

?You guys didn?t see it?? Masamune spoke up after minutes of silence.

?See what?? Aimi asked. ?What exactly where we supposed to see?? 

?Senji came out of that attack unscathed. I know I hit him head on, with no weapon, and there he stood with no injuries.? He explained as he recalled the entire event. 

?Yeah, but wasn?t that become of that blade he created.? Akechi reminded. 

?Even so, he had not a single scuff. Even more skilled samurai haven?t come out completely damage free from that attack. If the church is teaching skills like that on such an advanced level.? Masamune stopped and turned to the other two behind him.

?We could be in more trouble than we know.?

​


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tightens
1._​

If there was anything Kyo hated more in life it was paper work, millions upon millions of paper work. One was signed off and five more would take its place. A never ending cycle of documents and other unsightly things. Though what he hated more was phone calls, long winded ones that could easily have been summed up in five words or less. Politics was a game, a game about hiding intentions, but when the intention doesn?t need to be hid or everyone and someone else mother knew about the intention. There was a slight tug at the string that Kyo called his patience?s.

However for Zenas it was another story, the young boy was always mature and well kept. Never allowing himself to be seen without a plastered smirk or grin on his face. Even as she flipped through the pages of the magazine she was reading, she would casually look up and see the boy that was behind the man. The boy that played invisible Sunagakure Roulette, placing his fingers like a gun and pretending to get lucky every time he spin the barrel.

?I appreciate the honor, but the people in Section C housing district don?t want to see their park reconstructed as a mall.? Kyo sighed for a minute, he had to explain this five time already to Zenas count, ?I?ve told you plenty of times if you can get the okay from the people, then I will okay the construction. Although until then, I won?t and can?t sign off on this?No?No, sir, I?m sorry I have another call on a different line. Please remember what I said?.Okay, yes please have a good day.?

Kyo hung up the phone and slammed his head on the table causing Zenas a good chuckle, ?Hokage is another term for big babysitter. Big babysitter with paper work.?

Kyo groaned and Zenas chuckled again before the phone rang again, in which Kyo let out another even loud groan before picking it up again. 

?Hello? Ah, mother?Hi.? Kyo had a bit of relief in voice shined through as he sat straight up, ?Yeah everything is going well, how is Naomi and the others??

And this is how Zenas spends most of her day. Nothing serious, no constant moving. She stayed near Kyo and just spent most of her day waiting for her next command. Most would call it boring, but the pay was good and it was calming from her past life. Though she always chuckled at how she and Kyo met, the boy who knew all and charismatic enough for her to side with him. If someone asked her years ago she would be serving this young master, she would promptly punched them in the jaw and unleaded five bullets. Though she would have done the same if someone said she?ll have a kid?

_Funny how life works out for her this way. _​
?She unlocked her abilities when? Ha! That must be something, she finally found something to be passionate about. Did she tell you what?? Kyo leaned against his hand, ?Yeah that sounds like her?.Of course I can make it, mind if I bring my gang??

Zenas looked up from the magazine. 
His gang?
Does that mean her?​
?Alright yes?Okay, we?ll discuss it once I get there.? Kyo voice grew firm, they must have been talking about business, ?Yes..Yes? Ha..Bye mom.?

Kyo put down his phone before he looked up at Zenas, ?Naomi has finally made her steps in becoming an adult, and she unlocked her ability.?  

Kyo had a face had a shine of pride in it. 

?I take it we are heading to celebrate?? Zenas asked and Kyo nodded

?It?s good for a vacation~ we need one don?t you thing??​
Zenas smiled back, a vacation sounded nice. Down time was the best time. 

Though for a quick second Kyo eyes narrowed before snapping at the door. Zenas looked up from her magazine and someone came running in. The man with a long white coat out of breath grabbing his legs as he breathed heavily.

_?Sir!? _​
Kyo sighed and then nodded his head, ?She has stirred hasn?t she??

The man with the long white coat looked up almost surprised, _?Yes?.Yes??_

_??Ah did you already get the note??_​
Zenas turned to Kyo as he sighed for a second, ?No?Just a feeling??

Just a feeling?
She knew what it meant?

?Lucky us our destination is The Small Three, we can stop on our way there.?​
?Bring an umbrella Zenas, it will rain??​
Zenas smiled and nodded her head,


_ ?Yes sir.?_​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 18, 2016)

*Hellfire*
_Interaction Arc_

I?ve heard my father talk about this place a bunch of times, a once prosperous town that has long since lost its name. Its s stationed on the eastern lands of Konohagakure, just a bit out of actually being part of the Fire Country. Father always told me, whether night or day, a great sea of hard working people would line the streets. Home to particularly calm waters, making it an ideal resting place for travelers or people who just wanted to take a moment to themselves. The place that was a coastline of serene quietude with only the gentle seaside breeze and the occasional splash of water, filled with the murmurs of a growing sea of people, no longer existed. 

This place was a bijou settlement of people that apparently were big on some type of religion that I had never heard of, but really kinda did sound very ridiculously fucking cool. They apparently worshiped a dragon. Can you believe that? A dragon called Derga, Duarga or Durga? Some crazy foreign shit, still, that has to be the coolest damn thing I have every, every, heard in my damn life. I could totally see myself worshipping some badass dragon when I get older and start icing these shinobi with my piece. 

I wonder if momma would let me?

*KREEEEEEN*

Tossing open the doors of the abbey, Mariella strolled into the building like a child on their first trip out of the country. For her, it wasn?t that the building itself was impressive or that it was another mission away from home, no, what more her a bit more excited than usual was learning about how a group of individuals came together and decided to give praise and worship to a dragon of all things. 

?A. Mother. Fucking. Dragon.? Each stressed word followed behind in an echo that contrasted heavily with the symphonic tune carried through the capacious building. Perhaps one of the smallest people in the church, was one of the loudest. 

?Hahahahaha. That?s some badass piece of art. I can respect that, that is some good damn taste. Must be the dragon?? She looked up in admiration to a stained glass depiction of what she assumed should be the entity they worshipped. A mammoth creature of legend entangled around the world, penetrating sapphire eyes that Mariella likened to her own, yet much lighter in tone. Her own envision of it was something of power and ferocity, a towering figure immersed in the goings on of the world, the shadow that saw all, yet could not be seen. 

?I at least hope I don?t suddenly pass out like I did with Jintaku, barely even remember some of what happened at the end there, no more than some weird Jedi queer shit.? Mariella rambled to no one in particular. Remembering that mission, she found herself recalling that she was, again, part of a team that was supposed to take on whatever the hell it was, together. 
*
?IF YOU?RE SOME KIND OF SHINOBI THAT?S HERE ON SOME KIND OF MISSION. I JUST MIGHT BE YOUR PARTNER. MAKE YOURSELF KNOWN, CAPISCE??* She practically roared to drown out the choir. 

She often said to be a young girl with very little tact. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 19, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*



InfIchi said:


> *Shou Vs The Twins*​
> Shou spun his blade around and stabbed it into the ground, kicking the woman away from him and sending her rolling back into one of the bookshelves. Her brother quickly dashed in and ran his twin blades down the length of each other like reversing scissors. Shou kicked off the ground and flipped over his own blade, letting them clash into his steel and send sparks flying into the air. ?Look, I'm all for the silent strong type of guy. But it makes me feel weird rubbing our swords together when I don't even know your name.?
> 
> But he didn't respond, In fact he only moved out of the way while his sister charged forward. ?Hey... Does it sound like a boar is charging in here or is just-? Before he could finish his sentence, Akane kicked his massive steel shield. The force sending Shou rolling forward and into a wall as his blade stabbed above his head and found itself embedded  in the drywall. ?You know, If I wasn't crushing on Mizuki i'd fuck you right now.? Shou stood up and swung his blade, slicing the wall open. ?But at this rate, I'll just have to put you down for a while.? He grinned as dust and debris fell from his blade. ?Please...? He pushed off the ground and slowly began to twist his body. ?SMILE FOR THE BIRDY!?
> ...



*[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke III, the Pain in the Ass Assassin]
*Liquid Time*​
Hisao rolled his lips as Shou vanished down the long hall toward the target. His eyes ablaze with indignation. A cursory glance to his sister told a similar story, though she was lightly frothing at the mouth with anger. When their eyes met, they drew a plan quickly to rectify the mistake they made. It wasn't often that they were thrown off their game and even less often that someone made a move ahead of Hisao. So needless to say, behind those eyes of determination, there was a hint of humiliation in Hisao's glare. Bumping head toward the kitchen, where Shou was currently heading, he relayed to his dear sister what he wanted her to do. 

If this fool wanted to play games, then they play games. A wild grin crosses the swamp woman's face as she crouches down, allowing her muscles to coil and tense like springs, then with a roar that seemed to shake the very house to it's foundation she unleashes her fury in a rapidly spinning Passing Fang. Books flailed like crazy and papers and ripped pages swirled in the air as if a tornado had formed, which was a fitting analogy as the F5 known as Akane had kicked up. Firing off like a missile the redhead tore into the nearest wall tearing it to shreds as she bounds around. Saw dust and dust from eviscerated sheet rock hang in the air, giving the whole home a misty, almost mysterious feel. The mood would have been set right, if it weren't for the herd of bull elephants that were tearing the home asunder. 

One wall collapses under the strain of the drill and in the next instant the ceiling has a new hole torn into it. The flooring groans and creaks as it's drilled open allowing Akane access to the basement where she tears around following the scent of the other would be assassin. With each tremor caused by Akane, Shou would shake but not falter. He, at that moment, may not have known what was going on with the earthquakes but, he wouldn't allow it to stop him on his way to making a quick buck. Or in this case, earning a blueprint or two. That thrilled smile across his lips wouldn't be there long however as in the next instant, with the door so close, the ground before him tears up allowing a swirling vortex of red, blacks and grays to shoot up before him. 

It was almost on instinct that Shou brings up his massive buster like sword, deflecting the Kunai that would have ended lesser Shinobi. His good fortune on that, however, nearly spells his demise from behind. Hisao was bidding his time and he fires from a short distance both of his deadly blades arced for maximum lethal force. From the corner of his eyes Shou sees the man's rapid approach. His sword, already dug into the ground tears a swath of despair  across the floor as his blades just meet the blades of his opposition with a resounding, metallic, clang. A shiver runs up Shou's spine, almost a spider sense as it were of danger. Rolling his hips and shoulders to the left he narrowly avoids the blood covered gauntlet and it's nasty claws. That grin returns to his face, hell yeah. He was the best. 

-CREAK~-

It again falters as the twins land. Between Akane's reckless Passing Fang and Shou's sword destroying the flooring as he defended they were left standing on rather un sturdy footing. With a loud crack the three fall into the basement below. Splintered wood and boards fly up between the three as they descend below  and while the twins try to leave a lasting impression on Shou, it was as if they were in some plot driven fiction as they fell from one another, landing on wobbly feet not four meters apart. The twins were quick to reestablish a ground game, while poor Shou was left on the defensive as he tried to keep both silent siblings on the same side. He had fought several enemies at once before, but none were as bothersome as these two. The fighting and clashing lasted another intense few moments as support beams and walling were destroyed. It was only stopped when a hail of Kunai separated the three from the massive holes they had left in the floor above their heads. 

"I don't know who you three work for or why you're here. That however is of little consequence. Anyone who attacks Tubalcain Shin-Ra are dead men ... .. Akane growls angrily at the man, " and women."



Pulling the freshly lit cigar from his mouth he gives a devilish grin, "Kill them." he orders. His personal guard, several dozen strong, begin to leap into the hole while others position themselves strategically  around the gaping hole in the floor.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 19, 2016)

Tetsuya
The Escape



The four advanced behind Primrose as servants, yashigaru, and samurai alike walked the grounds about their business some patrolling others enjoying the cool night air. Looking up she was leading them to a small building that was built into the castle's outer most wall, the sight of it prompted Marco to question, "The armoury? I thought the idea was to escape not hand ourselves in."

"My employer betrayed my trust, it is therefore courtesy that I return the favour."

"What do you intend?"

"You should know best of all merchant, after all it is what you provided in ample supply to the honourable lord."She snapped eyes glaring to Tetsuya as if he had something to do with all this, if she hadn't stopped him the bastard would of been dead or atleast mortally wounded!

Hao chuckled softly, "Oh yes~ please let me have the honours oh gracious one!"

"Shut your mouth rat, I did not rescue out the kindness of my own heart."She commanded and silence once more descended upon them as they reached the armoury, it was lightly guarded unsurprisingly by a lone Nagitata Yashigaru who was too drunk to notice their passing. After a short descent they were in the heart of the armoury where barrels were stacked upon one another, but Tetsuya had no such interest instead looking around for his bow throwing himself free of Marco's and Hao's grip to leach out and grab it.

"Hey!"Hao said in a ushered tone attempt to reach out and grab him as Tetsuya fell to his knees at the table narrowly missing the weapon, giving a grunt of pain that even Primrose took notice. Stepping forward her hand touched the weapon and her eyes quickly grew wide with excitement, he may of not felt it but she certainly did their was more to this weapon than met the eye.

"Release it wench!"He grunted in pain as she turned to him, "Why?"She asked then stopped her hand and body jerked back as if struck by lightning at the mere thought of taking it as her own. As a matter of curiosity, why hadn't the young lord taken it like everything else?

"Curious... I've rarely felt a weapon so attuned to it's master. Merchant give him his weapon."She commanded briefly going for it herself then hesitating and turned back to the barrels of black powder.

Marco looked at her with caution and asked, "Why are you afr-"

"Did you not listen, I told you to give it him and then go outside and await my return. Thief you are to remain inside with me."

Marco cautiously nodded and reached out pressing his hand around the spine it felt strangely warm as if grasping at an open flame, he too then felt the sensation that had spooked Primrose but unlike her it didn't quite bother him much. Could been a trick of the mind given how heavy his heart pounded in his chest.

"Here."He said kneeling down to pass Tetsuya his bow grabbing it in hand he felt a sense of relief and comfort he hadn't known to find anywhere else in the world. "It's got an curious aura about it..."He whispered helping him up and moving outside as ordered their exit was met by a river of fresh blood running through the grass beside the armoury. Turning to his left he saw the guard had been killed by a distinctive arrow.

"You disapoint me to no end Tetsuya. First a failed assassination and now escape attempt, do you ever give up?" Eyes looking upwards he saw his brother standing high and mighty upon the inner wall bow in hand and arrow drawn.

"Hmm.... guess the No-Dachi guy went to him after all." Marco frowned.

"Of course he did, he was samurai...."Tetsuya responded eyes brows drawing shadows.

"And Marco? Not surprising I suppose birds of a feather and to think, I was going to offer you a honourable death."

"Funny!"Tetsuya roared timing it perfectly to catch his brother off guard and adjust his aim enough that the arrow missed it's target bouncing off the stone wall behind them. "... What did you just say?"

"You so easily brand people traitors when it was ultimately you who masterminded the plot to kill father!" His eyes meeting those of his kin who seemed to rebuke with rage, "You're words are poison serpent, and how dare you lay you're eyes upon me scum!" Preparing another arrow chakra began to surge about the weapon causing the wood of the watch tower to splinter and crack, "Should of known you'd be trouble."Marco sighed

Tetsuya simply frowned at the response hoping to buy the two idiots more time, apparently both he and his brother let emotions boil high. "Least it'd be swift." He responded in defeatist tone to which Marco groaned without a word.

The arrow was released and shot through the air like a meteor honing to annihilate everything between it and the world beneath their feet perhaps he'd atleast be freed of his torment or so he thought. "Trust me lad, you ain't dying here."

He frowned was this guy an idiot, of course they'd die here he had accepted that fact from the very second they entered the walls and sought to escape only to entertain himself or atleast that what he told himself, for comfort perhaps? But the man was right, Primrose appeared between them and arrow drawing her sword and managing to strike it barely enough that it struck the building behind them. "Run!"She ordered seeing the flames beginning to spread, it wasn't exactly how she planned their escape but perhaps this was for the better.

She relished the idea that he might be the one to destroy his own home, yes that suited her perfectly fine. Hao rushed for cover with Marco and Tetsuya following suite, "Primrose...." He mouthed in her direction causing her to smirk as her response rushing to join her escapees but found no such time.

An explosion roared like thunder across the landscape, what few windows the castle had shattered raining glass upon servant and samurai alike shortly joined by rubble that proved fetal to the vast majority caught in it's path. A second sun blazed away admist the night, as she was thrown off her feet into the path of falling rubble, shielding herself as a sense of fear overwhelmed her she discovered it to be unfounded as with a mere blink it simply landed beside her harmlessly.

~Odd,~ she thought, ~that should of hit me.~

Tetsuya noted the smile of Marco before each of them got to their feet and rushed into the chaos that had overwhelmed the courtyard as servants and samurai alike fought to save what remained. Combined with the dust and smoke it served them well in their escape, as they fled for the forests to the east.

"I suddenly remembered why I hate their clan."

"The Akarusa, m'lord?"His aide questioned

"They are undeserving of their authority no matter how insignificant, worthless Ronin the lot of them."

"But m'lord..."

"Yes I know, she escaped with traitors and scum alike but they are still Ronin, dispatch a carrier immidately informing them of her dishonour. They'll soon join the hunt."

"Yes m'lord."The elderly man bowed respectfully and left the tower, Primrose and to some degree Tetsuya might of rejoiced at the thought of destroying half his household but ultimately he got the true prize. Eyes looked down to the gauntlet previously owned by Tetsuya it's ember shimmering comfortably in the gaze of the flames. "Tell me more of this game of yours..."

The world became saturated and distorted with shadows as an old man appeared sat upon the banister holding a cup of cold tea, "The owl got away did she, I could of stopped them you know if only you accepted my offering?"

"I will accept it when I deem it necessary now tell me, this game?"

"Ah yes..."​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 19, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Inescapable Hand"_


He denied. Kentarou had a feeling inside that Ren wouldn't comply with his request. Not that he was particularly very polite with it either. Angrily swiping the residue smoke away from his face,_ "Good thing I'm not a Shinobi then," _he replied to the nonsense he was given, despite knowing Ren was already gone.

_"Great, another pain in the ass. A normal teenage boy like me shouldn't have to deal with this,"_ he complained to himself in annoyance before realizing the black-haired boy that was chasing him earlier, was still around.

_"Hey, you caught that right? This village is going to be in some trouble, so whatever business you have, get over it and get out of here before you get hurt,"_ the suit-wearing boy spoke while beginning to quickly run through what seemed to be the market area of Sunagakure. Kentarou took out his phone 

He wasn't using it to call anyone in particular, but rather to take a look at the digital clock. _"Time is getting closer to whatever she's got planned,..."_

-----

'If the enemy is soft-hearted they will become sentimentatal and hesitate when they face a small girl like you,'

That was what Kurome had learned throughout her years as a machine meant for killing. She was a child that thought her appearance didn't matter and of course wished for a more larger body more suited for combat, but this one's uses weren't all bad. There were times where a pervert was worried about harming her body and ended up getting killed, but most often were the ones that let their sympathy get in the way, allowing for her to gather a precise opening to deliver a killing blow.

Of course not all would be totally phased, as was the case with Ren Houki. Still whether or not they were soft-hearted didn't matter much to Kurome, they would meet the same fate either way.

The horrendous creature Shige let loose swung it's vicious and fingers to swipe off the small girl's head. As it didn't seem to have that much skill, the small Assassin was able to continuously evade the incoming strikes. It wasn't until she leaped a few feet into the air and delivered swift kick to it's face, that she momentarily put an end to it's attack.

Using that opening, the small child back-tracked a bit while commencing a sequence of hand seals. "Shadow Bringer Jutsu!" with her command, another shadow took from out of her own. The shadow produced a twin set of pure black ghouls that each shared the same shadow. They did two different things, one shadow ghoul grabbed a hold of the vile creature, while the other moved onto and up the surface of a nearby six story building.

While the first ghoul was of course no match for the ugly creature's strength, it was able to pull it down it's own shadow as if it were quicksand. Once the creature was fully sunk deep, it's form appeared out of the darkness of the second shadow ghoul, as if it had been transported. With nothing to latch onto, the creature fell from height of the six-story building and loudly crashed onto the hood of nearby car, damaging it severely.

Letting the ghouls deal with the creature, Kurome made a straight line directly for Shige. "I hope you didn't think that would hold me," she swung one of her knives are the other girl's eyes, who managed to narrowly pull her head back, however, this allowed for Kurome to spin around with her moment and land a stiff kick into her opponent's gut.

"I saw the way you looked at me," Kurome walked closer to Shige, who was knelt down and grasping her stomach. "Shige Yoshinaga, I know your background don't measure me as the same type of trash as you. When people look at me with those sentimental eyes, it must mean that they think that I'm weak....," She held both her knives in reverse grip over Shige's head. "I am absolutely not weak!" without mercy, Kurome brought both of her knives down on Shige's neck.

But then she stopped, not because she herself had become sentimental at the last moment, but because the alarm on her watch had started vibrating. "It's time," she merely spoke before taking a large leap backwards, away from her current enemy. The reason she had stopped was simple.

"The First Attack begins now,"

She  began to form a series of handseals. many many handseals that seemed to have lasted for a total of 8 seconds. After the final handseal, she spoke, *"Absolute Black-Out Series: Reaper's Black Grasp Jutsu!"*

At that moment, Kurome's shadow greatly expanded much farther than before. Tens, hundreds, thousands  of shadows stretched from her's as the core. They spread towards no place in particular except for everywhere. The first was of course Shige who was the closest, then the ugly monster she had summoned. A a single thread from her shadow had connected to theirs and so would be the same for others. Not just for anyone in the area, her shadows reached out and grasped for every human within the village, connecting onto their shadows.

------

_"What the hell!?"_ Kentarou yelled in a panic, running much faster than before . The reason was of course that a shadow seem to be chasing him. Knowing that Kurome seemed to be the one behind using shadow techniques, he was certainly not interested in seeing what would happen if that thing touched him. _"Shit I didn't make it to her in time! This must be one of her attacks on the village. Dammit she wasn't lying after all!" _he continued to turn corners while praying he didn't run into a dead end along the way.

It was shortly after that his phone began to ring. When he checked it, the phone displayed the name 'Kurome', he didn't know how or when she put her number inside his phone contacts but Kentarou quickly answered._ "Stop this, Kurome!"_, he demanded without a greeting. "It's useless Tsunamori Kentarou, you'll have to kill me yourself if you want this to end. Or let someone else like Ren Houki do it for you if you're that much of a coward,"
_
"No way in hell am I choosing either of those options! Look, your target is me right?! Choose come after me and let these people go!"_

"Do not worry, normally the Shadow Imitation Technique allows the user to physically control the target, however even I am not able to do that, except for a select few,"

After he heard her words, Kentarou looked around. The villagers surrounding him seemed to have Kurome's shadows latched onto their's but they seemed to be fine, for now, though some that noticed it were confused and worried at it's sight. 

"However, that does not stop me from creating something out of that shadow and using it to kill each and everyone of them,"

_"Then that's something to worry about!!!"_

He yelled out in a panic, that small girl that looked like she belonged in school, just about literally had this entire village's life in her hands. The young boy felt it hard for this type of thing to be real, but he couldn't stop here, he already knew just how screwed up this world was.

_"This is ridiculous, how does a little kid like that even have that much chakra to pull something like this!?"_ That's why he hurried and followed the trail of the shadows in order to find their source that was Kurome. ​


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tightens
2._​

Tani was a small town, but it was beautiful in its own way. It wasn?t the hustle and bustle of the city, she never once felt lost trying to get through her home village. She felt as though she could take her time with anything she was doing. The stone roads, the red brick buildings that was encased in nature, all blended well with each other. Nothing stood too tall off the ground and yet all the buildings still had some sort of presences. The morning rays weren?t blocked out by some big building, but sat comfortable over the market place. 

The smell of fresh breads and cakes made Naomi mouth water in delight. The smell of fresh vanilla off to the distances made her smile. The market place was the best place to be on a weekend morning. Tiny animals ran around wearing aprons and other things. The weekend at the market place was always busy because it was when everyone that had some sort of talent they could sell would try their best to make a buck. 

The road down the market place was a straight and narrow one, but what stood out was the venues, the stands, the stores that had red markers placed on. 

_Buy one, get one 50% off
Buy one, get one free!
Buy 12, and get one free?_​
Naomi couldn?t help but smile as she made her way through the road. Teenagers and young adults that still lived here were active around this time, bargaining or learning how to bargain. Tani was a small place, but everyone just seemed so tight knit. Naomi made her way pass some stalls as she saw a store with a huge hamster outside with free samples.

​
?Good day Mr. Bottoms, how are you this morning.? Naomi did a small curtsy to the huge hamster. The hamster turned to her, and its white fur proofed. 

_?Oh Naomi!? _Mr. Bottoms smiled at her, ?It?s busy as always, though if I may say something, your hair and eyes are radiant today.?

Naomi blushed for a second and nodded her head, ?I finally have come of age in my clan.?

Mr. Bottom?s cheeks were set aflame as he looked at the girl. Her hair was a brilliant crimson and her eyes were like fire to match, but the girl was still soft spoken and had that child still in her. The hamster took the try of free samples and stuffed it in his mouth before grabbing her hand and tugging her inside. Though inside was just as busy on the outside. Hamsters of all colors maned the station from taking money and even making the coffee and cakes. 

And that was why it was called 
?Ham Ham?s Cakes?​
However she couldn?t take in too much of the detail before being pulled to the back where an old woman was looking through paper work with a calculator on hand. When she looked up she frowned.

_?Mr. Bottoms, didn?t I tell you, you are on free sample patrol today??_ She looked at the white hamster whose cheeks were puffed before sighing, _?Don?t tell me you ate them all??_

_?Yes Milady Miko, but that isn?t why I have come to bother you!?_ Mr. Bottoms pointed to Naomi, who did a formal curtsy, _?She has come of age!?_

The white hamster chewed up the food in his mouth before swallowing it all down

_?Isn?t it great Milady?? _Mr. Bottoms cheered, _?I never thought I will be able to stay with you long enough to see an actual human age like this!?_

The old woman frowned,_ ?What?s that supposed to mean!??_

The hamster jumped and shivered, _?Well, you know?.Human?s life spans are short?.And your?.?_
_
?You callin me old?!?

?No Milady! Well?yes?in human years!?

?DO YOU WANT ME TO UNSUMMON YOU!??

?No Milady!!?_​
The hamster jumped and scurried out the door as the old lady stared at him. Once the door closed, she begun to laugh a good bit.
_
?All these years and he still don?t know when I?m playing a joke on him.?_ The Miko smiled for a second as she looked at Naomi, _?Well I be damned, you finally spread your wings?.I do say, seeing a newborn phoenix is almost too beautiful for words.?_

Naomi forced a smile and curtsey slightly, ?Thank you Miss Miko.?
_
?Well, you still got some practice can?t wait to see you grow a back bone too!?_ The old woman laughed, _?I can?t come to your celebration, but what I can you is give you a gift. That is what you are on? A gift run from the village??_

_?Yes Ma?am.?_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE!*​
Ren landed lithely on the stone floor, quietly hopping in from the now open window. In one hand, he carried an incredibly heavy briefcase, and in the other hand he carried a bloodied dagger. _This thing is so damn heavy. But then, I should count myself lucky that the Akimichi girl isn't fat like the others in her clan. That climb would have been a lot more difficult if she was..._ The top floor of the tower was a strange mishmash of a mad scientist's chaotic laboratory and an okama's pretentious lounge room. Fancy, gaudy furniture lay scattered across the room, some flipped over in what appeared to be rudimentary surgery tables, others broken up into pieces. 

Directly across the room, of course, was Doctor Ivankov. He was a tall, lanky man with spider-like limbs and strangely dark skin that seemed to sheen underneath the light of the chandelier hanging above. His wild afro-like hair swayed uncontrollably in the wind, incongruous with the solemn expression he wore on his face. "I didn't think you'd arrive quite so soon," he stated.

"I took a shortcut," Ren smirked, gesturing to the window with a thumb. "Your pets were taking too long to kill."

The doctor narrowed his eyes, glaring at the Houki suspiciously through his bespectacled eyes. Ren noticed one of his bony fingers twitch?a good sign. It meant that Ivankov was already at least a little unnerved. "I know you came with a boy and a girl. Where are the other two?" He eyed the bloodied dagger in Ren's hand. 

"They started whining after the encounter with the first chimera, saying it went way beyond the parameters of a C-rank mission and that they had no business participating in it," the Houki answered with a dismissive roll of his eyes. "So, I left them leave."

"You expect me to believe that you killed all the chimeras on the other floors by yourself?" Ivankov asked, raising an eyebrow. Ren noticed one of his hands reach behind his lab coat?presumably a remote control of some sort. 

"As a matter of fact, yes," Ren smiled, eyes glowing with amusement. "I'm a chūnin, and what's more I'm a chūnin from the elite Houki Clan. Do you really think a few of your silly little beasts would be enough to stop me?" It was a half-bluff; he definitely could have managed, but not without being a little winded and tired by the end of it.

"Yes, well," the doctor licked his lips. "You missed a few on your way up. Many!" He screeched the last word and then pressed a finger down on the remote control in his left hand. A moment later, the room exploded in a cluster of smoke and a sonnet of roars. Dark silhouettes stepped out; chimeras of various sizes and shapes. With all eyes on him. "Do not think that only you shinobi can summon things or manipulate chakra."

"If you're going to take a page out of my book, then I suppose it's only fair that I take one out of yours," Ren replied and formed a seal, activating the explosive tags he had attached to the ceiling of the floor underneath. With another explosion?this time of fire and stone?the ground caved, sending the chimeras plummeting downwards.

Through the smoke, two kunais flew. They whizzed through the air, past the shocked doctor's face?who was too panicked to notice anyway?and embedded themselves in the wall behind him. Ren for his part, attached his feet to the wall and settled into a combat stance. "Well, then. How about a mano a mano? Just you and me, doctor."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
The surge of malevolent chakra felt cold to his skin; like the hand of a corpse or the approach of death itself. Ren couldn't see the source, but even without being able to see, he could already guess who it was. _That means she must have started killing people already. I need to hurry._ He landed lithely on the roof of a building, then threw himself off again, enhancing his jump with a body flicker along the way.

As he flew through the sky, senses sharpened by copper, he noticed things. A thunder of screaming in the distance; worrying, yet at the same time reassuring. It meant that something had definitely happened, but enough people remained alive for them to still be able to produce such a loud noise. 

That's when he saw it. A single snake-like shadow slithering up the walls of the building, guiding itself towards his body. _Is that what it is? A long ranged kagemane that can hit multiple targets?_ He back flipped off the building, twisting his body in the air so that he could watch as the shadow continued to follow, eagerly trailing down the walls of the building he was on to try and catch Ren the moment he hit the ground again.

Ren had seen the technique in action before when he fought Yukino, and knew of its various strengths and weaknesses. The fact that the binding would weaken with the distance, the fact that the shadow could only extend so far before being forced to stop by the user's own chakra capacity. None of those weaknesses seemed to apply here, presumably because of Kurome's high chakra levels, but there was another one.

He produced a flash bang and tossed it in the space between them. Bright light poured and, with his chakra sensing, the Houki could feel the shadow beginning to recede and disappear. He flipped again, adjusting his body to an upright position, and landed maladroitly onto the ground below with a solid thud. Ren paused for but just a moment before rushing off again. The sounds of conflict were becoming more and more clear to him; multiple unknown people moving in what seemed to be perfect unison and the lithe footsteps of Kurome. 

_Don't you see, Kentarou? This isn't a time for heroes._

Ren quickly jumped to the top of the next building, and looked down, curious as to who these new bounty hunters were. With any luck, they might be able to save him the trouble of stabbing the little girl himself. But, somehow, the Houki doubted he would be so lucky. Ren Houki was a lot of things, but lucky was not one of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
A petite brown haired girl in strange red robes, carried in the arms of... what appeared to be a very large piece of humanoid fungus. Surrounding her, were three other similar creatures—smaller in size, but seemingly more nimble as they danced around their summoner. Ren frowned from inside the building, kept alight by torches on the walls so as to ward away any shadows, and continued to watch. _So, it wasn't four bounty hunters. It was one bounty hunter and three of her summons._

From what he could immediately see, the fight seemed to be at something of a stalemate. Kurome would flicker around the area to try and flank the other girl, but would find herself intercepted by one of the three fungal creatures. The fungal creature would produce a strange gas-like substance, and then she would immediately back away. _Sturdy defence. But, at the same time..._

The other girl couldn't get any of her creatures close enough to Kurome. Any time they would attack, the girl would simply dance away and try to attack the now-exposed summoner again, only for the same process to repeat itself. Ren's pale blue eyes narrowed. _Curious. The battle is a stalemate, yet while the summoner is clearly strained and struggling, Kurome seems to be relaxed. In control, even._

"An impressive effort," the small girl finally said, still clutching to her two knives, "Shige Yoshinaga, don't think you have the upper hand just because you've been able to keep me at bay. I am capable of so. Much. More!" She begun to dance again, but this time the mass of darkness centred around her body began to move with her. Sharp, tendril-like things emerged, encircling her. 

Once again, the little girl approached the summoner's flank. Once again, one of the fungal creatures appeared to erupt its gaseous substance—but this time, instead of backing away, Kurome continued to move and let one of the tendrils shred the summon into pieces. It let out a ghastly roar, dispersing itself and leaving its master exposed in the process. The two other creatures quickly moved to intercept and the big one carrying Shige began to back away on its massive pole-like legs, but they moved a beat too slow as the assassin was quickly upon the brown haired summoner. 

_Don't you die just yet, summoner-san. I may yet need you._

A flurry of shuriken whizzed through the air straight towards her and, at the last moment, Kurome was forced to twist her body and parry them away. Amidst the shower of metal, a kunai came; one with a stream of explosive tags attached to the end. Kurome's eyes widened a fraction and she bounded away, but another shuriken came in, clanked against the end of the kunai, and sent it flying her way again...


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2016)

*no you dont!*



Hollow said:


> *Frozen Heart V*
> 
> Her smile growing, Yuuko simply looked ahead as she chanted out in a sing song voice. "But long walks to the beach under a stormy sky are _so_ romantic~"​



*-Shou is Walking Back-​*
The Mashima slowly walked back with Yuuko across the vast ocean. Though he didn't have any clothing of any kind and it was getting a bit cold out he didn't really mind. ?Didn't know you liked long walks across the ocean.? He slung his blade over his shoulder and clipped it back into place onto his back. 

?Hmm..? He paused his speech for a moment, he wanted to say something but he was unsure of what it was he should say. ?I'm sorry you know.? He rubbed the back of his head, ?But I'm also not sorry.? He crossed both hands behind his head. ?I'm a complex man yah know?? He turned to her and smirked a bit. 

The sky still poured down rain on the two gennin, the dark clouds obscuring the light from above. ?I'm an assassin, born and bred to kill my targets.? He looked up at the cloudy sky. ?But, lately, Not sure exactly what it is a I want to be. I went crazy for a while but that got boring so I stopped doing that.? He took a deep breath in from his nose and let out a hardy huff.

?I don't like the quiet, so I gotta talk. You should talk too of course or this will just get awkward. And if you make it awkward i'll have to kill that guy cause ain't no one out awkwarding me damn it!?

He chuckled a bit, "But... I still have the urge to fight and kill don't get me wrong!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*
> 
> [The Killing Joke III, the Pain in the Ass Assassin]
> *Liquid Time*​




Shou is... Getting attacked! ​
?Alright everyone! Let's calm down a bit huh!?? Shou twisted his body around, using the momentum to slice through one of the hired goons. There were far to many men for him to take on, swarm tactics was his weakness after all. ?I don't need blueprints bad enough to die to a bunch of nameless fodder.? He joked, dashing forward and using his sword as a shield to block the men's kunai that flew towards him. 

He used his blade and slammed it into one of the assailants, using it like a shield to board check him into a wall. Shou's blade dug into the ground as he spun round and landed on-top of the man now residing on the floor. ?Alright I don't know you two but I recommend getting out of here as quick as you can.? He spun the blade around as kunai's flew at him with great vigor. 

?I'm just... gonna cut my way out of the basement!? He growled, dashing away from the dozen or so guards who had joined the Frey downstairs. There were few options he had before him now, behind him was a mass of guards and two skilled assassins. In front of him was the unknown but that was preferred to what he would have to deal with.

As he made his dash through the basement another few guards descended from the steps. This group rearing up a few mechanical devices commonly known as guns. ?Oh... That's not fair...? The triggers cocked and ready a hail of gunfire passed by the crimson assassin. His blade blocked his vital spots, but the bullets tore across his arms and legs, leaving superficial cuts and wounds. 

?Hrgh... Ow...? He grumbled, unsure of what was going to be the best course of action this time. ?I'm going to have to find a window or something to get out of this one..? Shou thought to himself, hiding behind his blade. ?HEY YOU TWO! THE SILENT CREEPY ONES! HOW ABOUT YOU TALK IT OUT WITH ME A BIT AND WE COME UP WITH A PLAN BEFORE WE ALL END UP DEAD!?


----------



## Hero (Jan 20, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 5












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_Zane stood in place as he watched Kentarou run off to his death. There wasn't any way in hell that some _ordinary_ boy, a boy who wasn't even a shinobi, could stop Kurome. He wasn't a genius himself, but even he could do the math and compute Kentarou's chances of success equating to zero. However, Zane had to admire Kentarou still. That boy did whatever he wanted, even if it went against logic and orders. He only obeyed his own will. "Someone like that is truly free." Zane said airily. From the ground, Yamantaka appeared delivering news to his master and puppet.

"Shige has engaged the target~" the demon cooed. Zane flashed an excited grin.

"That's excellent. I hope she doesn't manage to kill her before I arrive, because I'm really looking forward to raping that little girl's virgin hole." Zane sneered, licking his chops hungrily. 

"I don't think that will be an issue."

Zane turned around to face his summon, his ears curious for this new information Yamantaka was offering. "Oh? What makes you say that?~" Zane inquired, snuggling up to Yamantaka.

"When I left her to deal with the child...and even before she engaged the child, her spiritual energy changed...faltered you could say."

"English please?" Zane rolled his eyes pouting.

"I don't think she intends to kill the child and use Kurome's body as bait for Ise."

"Hmpf." Zane folded his arms in disappointment, "I guess we should head over there before her weak will gets her killed by Kurome and my fuck hole escapes. Come on Yamantaka, let's move."

"Yes Master Zane~" the beast smiled bounding over rooftops behind the black haired boy thirsty for the spilling of a virgin's blood.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"What will you do now...Shige Yoshinaga?" Kurome said haughtily as thousands of shadows started to cloak Sunagakure in darkness. "It's your move."

Shige took several steps backwards aghast. Her body tensed as her gut was struck with a frozen bullet of shock. She couldn’t breathe.The scale of this technique was unreal, but there was no time to marvel its grandiosity because Kurome was relentlessly continuing her assault on Shige, sending five shadow threads towards her. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu!" Shige shouted angrily, summoning three more clicker summons to replace the one that was defeated by Kurome's hands earlier. However the girl wasn't done and it was time that she stopped holding back against Kurome, even if she was a child soldier being manipulated into fighting.

Shige inhaled a deep breath, taking in all the air she possibly could until her chest ceased expanding. An oppressive odor of decay now mingled with the stench of mold and seemed to clutch at the very breath in her lungs. Her technique was now ready. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu" Shige roared as a continuous stream of putrid liquid poured from her mouth and assumed the shape of a gigantic grotesque beast. 













"Now Behemoth, go!" Shige commanded directing it's attention towards Kurome and the five menacing tentacles surging forward hungrily her way, hoping to pin themselves to her shadow and control of all her movements. Flexing its huge biceps, Behemoth lifted its heavy foot from the surface of the rooftop and slammed it back down with incredible power. The building, a piece of architecture typically known for its solidity, oscillated like a thin crust beneath Shige's feet. Several massive pieces of adobe broke free from the rooftop and floated up into the air from the impact of Behemoth's foot. Grabbing two slabs of adobe from midair, Behemoth threw one piece forward with tremendous force, disrupting the incoming shadows and threw the other one with even greater force towards Kurome.

The hurtling rock flew towards the girl with terrifying speed, but she managed to evade it by the skin on her teeth, or at least she thought. Just as the rock was passing Kurome, Shige leaped from the boulder and launched a close quarter assault. Kurome realized that the rock throwing only served as a distraction. The first boulder obtained from the rooftop and used to disrupt the attack of the incoming shadows served to obscure her vision so that therefore Shige could latch herself onto the second propelled boulder and enter lethal range. From beneath her red robe, Shige revealed a kunai which she swung around her finger before flipping it and catching it firmly in her hand. "Checkmate." Shige sneered confidently, raising her weapon to stab Kurome in the neck.

"Think again." Kurome retaliated, quickly drawing a blade of her own and swinging it down to stab Shige before the older kunoichi could inflict damage on her. Kurome intended to stab Shige in the heart, but the brunette manage to contort her torso in a way that allowed that blade to puncture her shoulder. A small grunt of pain vibrated through Sunagakure's hot air, but it did not come from Shige, it was from Kurome. Shige smiled victoriously as she fell back to the rooftop's surface, having landed a successful blow. Before the brunette could smash into the roof below, Behemoth dug its feet into the ground, creating a crater, and launched itself into the air to catch Shige in its arms before she hit the ground.

Behemoth smashed into the building roof, causing even more of the rooftop to cave in and before beginning its foot race to avoid being caught by Kurome's shadow threads that were eager to strike the duo down. In the air, Kurome rubbed her shoulder, still trying to process what had occurred when she stabbed Shige. While Behemoth danced around to avoid the possibility of getting caught by Kurome, Shige thought intensely about how she could assault the child next because the same boulder stunt won't work twice. Kurome flickered from her position of higher ground to Shige's position on lower ground to try and flank  the disciple, but would found herself intercepted by one of Shige's agile fungal summons. Shige smiled through the pain as the gears in her head were turning to churn out another plan. At least she was safe for now, with four creatures highly adept at echolocation, landing a successful hit on her was going to be extremely difficult for Kurome.

Although Shige had the advantage on the ground, Kurome also held an advantage being above ground with exceptional distance being held between her and Shige. Seemingly, this fight was a stalemate. Kurome failed countless times to approach Shige, each advancement denied by the brunette's reliable clickers. On the other hand, the constant evading of Kurome's shaodws distracted Shige and prevented her from getting any closer to Kurome. "Fuck..." Shige cursed herself, "Although I'm managing to defend myself, this little bitch has complete control over the battlefield. With my summons fighting for me, I don't have to expend as much chakra...but even then...how long can I keep this up before Kurome eventually gets tired launches an assault that would be too much for even the likes of Behemoth?"

"An impressive effort," the small girl finally said, still clutching to  her two knives, "Shige Yoshinaga, don't think you have the upper hand  just because you've been able to keep me at bay. I am capable of so, much, more!" She begun to dance again, but this time the mass of  darkness centered around her body began to move with her. Sharp,  tendril-like things emerged, encircling her. 

Once again, the Kurome approached the Shige's flank as Behemoth danced even agilely in response to the increased ferocity of Kurome's shadow technique. "Clicker!" Shige said firmly in her head, trusting her summon to protect her. Instictively one of the the fungal creatures appeared to erupt its gaseous substance while on the run—but  this time, instead of backing away, Kurome continued to move and let  one of the tendrils shred the summon into pieces. It let out a ghastly  roar, dispersing itself and leaving its master exposed in the process.  The two other clickers quickly shifted positions in an attempt to intercept and the big one  carrying Shige, but  they moved a beat too slow as the assassin was quickly upon the brown  haired summoner. "Fool. Still haven't learned how my technique operates have you? No matter, you can be my guest in pain." Shige smiled ominously, thinking to herself as Kurome lunged forward to strike her down.

A flurry of shuriken whizzed through the air straight towards her and,  at the last moment, Kurome was forced to twist her body and parry them  away. Amidst the shower of metal, a kunai came; one with a stream of  explosive tags attached to the end. Kurome's eyes widened a fraction and  she bounded away, but another shuriken came in, clanked against the end  of the kunai, and sent it flying her way again. Shige frowned in disgust upon seeing the new arrival, but cleared her face before he could see her disdain. While the blue haired shinobi took over the battle, Shige sat back and watched and wondered.

"Hmm. Zane didn't relay information about him during the text. Now the only question left to ask is...who is he?"
​


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2016)

_
HellFire 
Interaction Arc
Mission_​
Naomi quickly got up as soon as she heard the booming voice. Though she wasn?t the only one, the choir had stopped and turned to the voice. Naomi smiled apologetically before returning to her teammates. Of course the world was going up against her when they decided out of all the one million ninjas in the world she would be paired with King. Her eyes slightly darted from him when he asked her what was going on, did he not read the mission post? Though it was for the best if she got on good terms with him, and so she curtsey low, her medium length hair dropped down to her shoulders as she looked up at her teammates. The bright red eyes were giving away who she was, or what family she was from.

?My name is Naomi Minami.? She stated her name as clear she could as she stood up right, ?On behalf of The Small Three, Tani, Kusa, and Ame?We thank you for taking this mission.?

Naomi gestured her hand to the back of her where the dragon was put on display, ?We are currently station at Bigelow. A village stationed 430 miles from the nearest main village. It?s one of the villages that falls under The Small Three protection.?

?The idol you see back there is Durga, the Goddess of Time and Space. The All Powerful Mother of Dragons.?​
Naomi thought for a minute and shook her head, ?I won?t give you the full run down on the religion, but most of the people find solace in the church especially noncombatants.?

?It?s one of the things that place Ninja?s and others on an equal platform.?​
A voice had continued behind her. Naomi instantly stepped out the way and a woman with long blond hair and deep brown eyes smiled at them. She looked at Naomi and the others with a smile that cried all-knowing mother. She even slightly bowed before them as a sign of respect. 

?It?s nice to meet all of you.? She begun, ?My name is Ash, I am the runner of this church and also mayor. We are a small village and so the responsibility falls on the church to get stuff done.?

​
Naomi looked around the church did look better than anything outside and it was probably because of the funding by the people. Though looking closely the mother?s outfit seemed cheaply made. It wasn?t uncommon or people of lesser villages to spurge on things they liked and the church being like this didn?t seem to off the wall. Though out all the things in the church, the main thing that stood out was the stain glass of the dragon. Naomi could tell a lot of love went into the piece just by the intricate designs of the glass. 

?First I will like to thank you for coming I appreciate it to hear from our mother village.? Ash looked at Naomi, ?Seeing that someone from the clan makes me happy, it seems as though they really want to get this solved. Please pass on my blessings to your family.?

Naomi smiled and nodded her head, ?Your blessings will be passed.?

Ash turned to the rest of the group before frowning a bit, ?Though the reason why I called you here is because of a certain issue.?

?We?Have?.Travelers that refuse to leave.?​
?It?s really affecting us financially?.? Ash trailed off for a minute as she thought about it, ?they call themselves Wanderers. A group of people travel from place to place, at first we thought it would be okay to let them in. They never stay in one place for long and our doors are always open, but the problem is that they stayed.?

?It?s been a problem for 3 years now, but we finally agreed at the last meeting to?.Make them move.? ​
Naomi watched as Ash face scrunched up a bit as she talked about these people, ??.They don?t work?They however take control of whatever natural resources we have and sell it back twice as much. We?ve tried to integrate them into our small town, but they are so in tuned with their culture that they refuse. Calling them wanders in heart and in soul.?

?Those people being here has put us behind in exporting and importing other items?If this keeps going this we expect in another year we?ll suffer from a famine?.?​
?Lady Durga promote kindness and understanding?.Though she also promotes action in which I as mayor need to take??​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 21, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - B-Rank: Heart Of The Ocean END*


*Frozen Heart VI*

Yuuko was drenched. From head to toe. It wasn't the most pleasant feeling either, especially when the temperature was so incredibly low. It was a rather strange feeling to actually dread the rain instead of loving it, which were her usual feelings towards weather such as the one they were experiencing. For what seemed like the third or fourth time in the row, the girl reached up with her free hand to brush the wild, wet strands of hair that had glued themselves to her face because of the wind, her lips an uncomfortable shade of light purple. The suit she was wearing could only protect her so much.

Through the corner of her eyes, she looked at her hostage. If her partner was anybody else, she would've just handed the man away for him to carry instead given he was much stronger than her. In this case, though, she didn't trust Shou not to simply let the man sink to the bottom of the sea and drown.

"This isn't my first time doing something like this," she told the Mashima in a conversational manner. "It's still has difficult as then."

She paused to think about what he had admitted to her over the loud thunder. For once, she had no idea what to answer him even though several answers crossed her mind. Rather ironic, since he had just threatened Sonozaki. As if realizing what was going on, the man himself opened his big mouth to whine. "Oi! Missy! Say something already, I don't want to die!"

"Be quiet, I'm thinking," was her sharp, no nonsense reply. Yuuko held no patience for the likes of him, who leave people who are willing to help him behind to die. Besides, she had a feeling there was something much more important going on here. Turning to her team mate again while ignoring the cries of her passenger, she decided to approach him carefully. "Why are you trying to explain yourself?"

"Are you..." she swallowed nervously, casting her eyes down to her moving feet. "Are you asking for help?"

Shou chuckled lightly to himself a bit as the girl looked like a deer caught in the headlights. "I don't ever ask for anything. I'm me, I’ve been on my own for many years now and there is nothing I expect from anyone but grief." He looked up to the sky and smiled a bit though. "But maybe somewhere inside i wonder, just what its like to have a normal life or even a friend."

"I'm not going to be your friend." Yuuko told him sharply, feeling guilt bubbling inside her the moment the words left her mouth. She felt bad but she wasn't going to lie, even if he could potentially get angry and suddenly turn on her. Flashes of the man he had killed right in front of her filling her head, his blood staining her clothes so deeply she had no other choice but to reluctantly throw them away. Kentarou suddenly falling to his knees in pain. The girl closed her eyes and took a deep breath as if she was in pain as well. This was a difficult choice. Even if she has already made it, it's still difficult. The young teen wanted nothing more in her life but to be friends with everyone, treat them all with the same amount of kindness.

"I cannot forgive you for hurting someone from my village," she explained slowly. "I won't," she corrected herself, realizing that using the term _can't_ wasn't the right choice.

"You'll find someone who can be friends with you some day. Maybe someone who will accept what you do or who'll change the way you view the world and...help you see there are other things the world has to offer besides just violence."

"Oh, I'm not looking for you to be my friend or forgive me." Shou stated bluntly. "I'm not looking for forgiveness or to apologize. I don't care how the world views me." He turned his eyes towards the girl. "I'm a monster. The demon under the bed. That's what I’ve always been and I've become quite good at it.- But I feel a pull inside myself, something that I can't understand." He looked back at the sea in front of them. "I'm looking for my own answers to settle my head. There's been a pounding inside of it since I was knocked out by your friend Ken." He didn't know exactly how he should word it, he felt something stirring inside him but, what it was he couldn't explain.

"There was one person who made me see life differently. I believed I could be something when i was with him." His hand moved to the handle of his blade instinctively. "He trained me to use this. He was my master, my mentor... my father really." He looked down at his feet and sighed. "But he abandoned me. Like my real father. Like my mother, my brother and everyone else I’ve been around." His fist clenched and his teeth grit against each other. "The truth of this world... everyone will betray you someday... Or maybe they won’t. Honestly that's what I want answered." He let out a sigh and released his hand from the blade. "I need to see him again. My former master... I need to know why he left. Till then, I could care less if you or anyone else in this world forgives me. In the end, when I die, I'll be forgotten either way."

Yuuko stared at him head to toe from the corner of her eyes, not really turning to face him as he spoke. There was so much wrong in what he had just said, she didn't even know how to organize it inside her mind. She would stick with what she had said and add nothing else though, not bothering to tell him he could go about it a different way. "Then, I hope you find your master someday soon," she settled for that.

"You're going to get us killed missy..." Sonozaki whispered/whined again and Yuuko almost growled, showing a rare outburst of temper.

"Do you have no sense of momentum?!"

Rubbing her temple with her free hand, the girl sighed and sought to calm herself down.

"Oh?" Shou grinned devilishly at Sonozaki, "You know i can hear you right? The beating of your heart and even the rush of the blood flowing through your veins." His smirk turned almost demonic. "Whisper Whisper little rat, the big fat cat wants a snack." He cooed, nearly songlike. "Oh. Those would be great lyrics for a song for my band!" He smirked, then realized. "Ah... I don't... My phone. Hmm."  He shrugged it off and pat Yuuko on the back. "Relax yourself! I have no sense of momentum either! That's why I vote we just toss him to the sharks and have us a fun chat... Without Whiner McWhinebutt here."

Yuuko rubbed her face, muttering incomprehensible things in an exasperated way. "As..." she struggled to find the right word. "Annoying as he is, this man deserves a fair trial and a fair sentence. Oh," the genin added as if only now remembering it. "I have your phone too, don't worry. I shoved everything inside my backpack before leaving the ship. I'll hand it back to you once it's not in danger of falling victim to the rain again."

Shou blinked a little bit and looked at Yuuko. "Huh, you are pretty smart, forward thinking! I like that... Not him though. Him I’d like to toss to the giant dragon snake thing."

"Fair trial Shou, fair trial," she reminded him.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 21, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*



InfIchi said:


> ?Hrgh... Ow...? He grumbled, unsure of what was going to be the best course of action this time. ?I'm going to have to find a window or something to get out of this one..? Shou thought to himself, hiding behind his blade. ?HEY YOU TWO! THE SILENT CREEPY ONES! HOW ABOUT YOU TALK IT OUT WITH ME A BIT AND WE COME UP WITH A PLAN BEFORE WE ALL END UP DEAD!?



*[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke IV, Tactical Retreat]
*Liquid Time*​
Not too long ago there once lived a man, in a village not too far away. His story, though atypical begins in the breadbasket of the Shinobi Nation, the Country of Fire. From rather common roots this child grew into a self lifting pattern of hard work and slick business moves and grew up to become the head CEO of a small time business that was verging on budding into a national power house. In that time he found the love of a woman and they were wed. Life was great. Life was grand and then he had a son that was heralded into this world with such fanfare. He was as proud as any father could be and raised his son to be just as resourceful as he. The lessons that he and his wife imparted on the child varied to the very great to the very small. All the while they didn't suspect that they too planted the seed of greed in their beloved son.

The years and trials passed, some were good like the blooming of his business. Others were bad like the passing of his wife in childbirth. The dual loss of his wife and to be daughter left the man broken. Sloppy. Two things that an enterprising young man was quick to take note of. Behind the scenes as the man's world slowly healed his son was fast at work. To rob his father of everything that he held dear, his livelihood and his passion. In it's stead the knife of betrayal would be planted. So deeply that no one could pull it free. So it happened, on the eve of the biggest merger in the company's history. His son, the sparkle of the man's eyes. His last thread of hope that kept him in check destroyed that faith as he took the company that his blood, sweat and tears founded. His son wasn't heartless though, he left the man with money enough to last him until his dying day.

That, however, didn't alleviate the fact that his son had betrayed him. So. From the world the man knew he fled, a husk of his former self ran. Ran as far as he could muster until he arrived in Tanigakure. A place he decided he would end it. Money meant nothing if he was broken. In that shadow of pain, the specter of sorrow he is saved. Twisted by the darkness of crime he would soon come to embrace. Using the money his son had left him, this man funded a self sustaining ring of smaller businesses that would front his criminal empire as it grew. Launder the dirty money he'd earn through back room black mailings and corporate espionage. 

Knowing that he'd never convince the board of his old life to bring him back in he threw himself whole heartedly into his new passion and along the way he picked up a taste for affairs. Find a pretty woman who was married. Promise her the world. Ruin the marriage and carry on after leaving her for the next pretty face. This, in short is the story of Tubalcain Shin-Ra and the chief reason we are at this point in his story. In all his ego and bravado he couldn't have known that he'd pick the one woman that the husband wouldn't leave. The one husband that would reach into the darkness itself and bring forth real monsters. 

-Present-    

Akane's lips rolled bearing her fangs at Shou, rage building across her features. Did he _honestly_ think that they would help him now? After he blundered into their mission and ruined it? What audacity this one had. Blood simmered in her veins and her muscles tenses even as she and Hisao are being surrounded by the very men that too were trying to take Shou's life. Sensing that his sister was about to go full berserk and try to attack the sword wielding butt-in Hisao flung his arm out, catching his raving sister about the collarbones with his forearm. With a little force he backed her toward the wall and shook his head. In response the redhead snarled getting spittle on her chin. She, however, backed down allowing Hisao to again take charge of what they were doing. Defensively he looked at Shou, the men around them drawing their weapons. His dark red eyes lock with the assassins and he faintly nods. In that instant, as the attacks were coming, three small orbs hit the ground. Akane had pulled them from her brother's tool kit.

With a low hiss the small orbs spun on the ground releasing a black cloud of sand. Not your traditional smoke bomb, but their creator wasn't all that typical of a man. This was special black sands from the furthest reaches of the Land of Wind deserts and it was laced with a potent poison that now clawed at the lungs of the men around the twins. Mouths foamed and eyes watered to the sound of metallic weapons hitting the basement floor. From the dark mist two Kunai flew. Tied on the end were tags that fluttered in their flight. Shou can see his reflection in one of the blades as it whizzes pass him. The tag caught his attention next. His expression widened this wasn't how he was planning on going out and he begins to move that Kunai dug deeply into one man's arm while the other slammed into another's chest, spilling his crimson blood over his clothing.

Shou turns back into the basement to see the male twin running toward him as the female let off with a rapid Spinning Fang slamming into support pillar after support pillar. These two were nuts! They were literally going to bring he house down. ~

{The Tags are Flash Tags}


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2016)

Enter The Prodigy



The village of lightning. A vast place with high winds at coming off the peak of the east to bring colder temperatures within this vast landscape. The darkness settling in and with this time of the year, the rain that falls isn't cold enough to freeze so snow very rarely reaches these parts. It's been some months now since Okina's family had vanished without a trace from the village hidden in the leaves. The birthplace of an Uchiha they say. But, the way his father sees it, his family wasn't treated as one with the Uchiha. For lots of reasons that are unknown to Okina. 
[YOUTUBE]N41tcL1onqQ[/YOUTUBE]

*[The Uchiha Residence Of Uchiha, Okina]*​
We zoom down into the streets of the village, it's a very brisk and clear night as he zoom into the front of a building that is light blue with molded rock and the door is blue as well, but wooden. As we zoom inside we see a young man with black hair down his back, flowing freely of his normal string of cloth pulling his hair back into a ponytail. He sits quietly with his legs crossed Indian style as sat with his eyes closed. The black shirt matched with his black pants as he sat in a meditated state. His chest inhaling air slowly as the inhaled air exhaled out his nose slowly, relaxing his chakra networks as the rain begin to beat against his window with a slight pitter patter, still not breaking his center of balance and zen. The door behind him slowly slid to the side and closed again. The room was dark save for a single lit candle right in front of him. The light from it illuminating his face. The man standing behind him watched Okina for abit, the unknown individual right fist slowly begun to clench closed.

Okina still maintained his breathing exercises without even letting the sound of the door closing or opening effect his concentration. The man who bore all black with a black robe that covered him in the corners of the darkness slowly walked around the right side of Okina and stood to his right about six meters from him as his eyes looked down upon the teenager. His features slowly coming into view. The cleft of his chin visible from old age. His eyes still concealed. The man standing above Okina, slid his right foot back, and lifted his leg off the white mats that were it is tradition in Uchiha homes and launched his kick forward with a sweeping front kick toward Okina's face as his left hand caught his leg, stopping the blow just a couple inches from his face. The grip of Okina's very growing tight onto the shin of the attacker. The man smiled under his hooded cloak as Okina released his leg from his grasp. The man finally spoke up. 




"Good job my son. I do believe your breathing and focusing exercises are paying off. You were able to sense my presence and protect yourself without using our abilities Soon, my son. Soon, I will show you everything you need to know."

Okina slowly opened his eyes and begin to unfold his legs from it's Indian style stance, placing his hands on the mat and looking toward his father with a defeated expression upon his face, with furrowed brows, his voice leaving the voice box of his with a deep growl indicative of someone with alot of pent up aggression. His tone was very unlike someone who respects family. But, it was this moment that came to a head for Okina as a clash of lightning boomed outside their window sending a bright flashing light into the window momentarily creating a flash of light over Okina's face as his shadow grew long behind him and, then disappeared once the brief flash of light disappeared.

"I'm ready now. Why is it that you feel I can't handle myself now? You've kept me locked up here in this house for months training my mind and body. WHY!?"



"Because son you are of a precious caliber. I'm not gonna be here forever. So, I'm preparing you for the harsh world that is the life of a shinobi. Even more so for your kind. You won't understand now, but once your real training starts. I will explain it to you. It's part of the reason we had to leave Konoha. It's part of the reason we settled here in this village. There will come a time you will have to face those for our transgressions. I just want you ready. Simply because you are a rare breed. A special person. A prodigy. Typically kids much like yourself are very few and far between and typically don't have someone to protect them or show them why. But, that's what I am here for. Now, get some rest. Tomorrow is gonna be a long day." 

When the words left his mouth, Okina threw his arms across his chest in annoyance and scrunched up his nose as he looked to the left. This made his father laugh as his father placed a hand on his head to which Okina got more annoyed. He held it there for a moment, slowly releasing his hand from his son's forehead and walking toward the straw doors, sliding it open and stepping out, before sliding it closed. You can hear footsteps walking away from the door as another strike of lightning clashes outside. Okina looks outside for a moment. Pondering the words. *"Rare Breed".*​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 21, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Inescapable Hand"_

First Shige Yoshinaga, now Ren Houki

The number of her enemies increased by to her the cause remained the same. With the mission going as planned, Kurome had no need to complain. Not that any of her complaints would matter if she had any to begin with.

Even while fending off against these two  foes, her Reaper's Grasp jutsu, which searched down and attached to each shadow it found, continued to swirl about  as if there were a black hole emanating from underneath her feet. Ren Houki and Shige Yoshinaga did not have the luxury to stand about and wait for even a second, the two continued  to about in order to keep their shadows away from being touched by her own.

"You're both wasting your time's trying to struggle, you can run all you want, but even getting close to me will get your shadows caught by mine and you'll eventually run out of stamina trying to escape my shadows chasing. You can keep trying either way, but the ending will be the same,"
_
"Don't be so sure about that!"_

A new voice entered the fray, to which Kurome's cold eyes looked over towards. There was as she expected, a plain-looking boy in a blue suit, Tsunamori Kentarou.

He ran into the scene, well he had no choice but to run just like the others, as a shadow continued to chase him from behind. At the same time, Kentarou had quickly examined the scene. It was as expected, there was a battle going on between Kurome who was preparing the kill the entire village, against Ren Houki and an unknown girl who was being supported by an ugly creature Kentarou had trouble looking at.

"Ah, Righteous Hero-san, just in time. Let me guess, you're here to try and save this innocent little girl from our evil clutches?"

As Ren Houki said that, he unmercifully lunged another kunai swiftly for Kurome's eye. 

_"You got that right!"_

BANG

Without any hesitation, Kentarou removed his pistol and fired a single bullet. Not at Kurome, but at the kunai that was thrown at her, knocking the projectile off course. Before he could be called an idiot, Kentarou continued his assault by firing two shots at Ren, who quickly rolled out of their range.

_"Stay out of the way!"_

Kentarou shouted as he pointed his pistol next at the brown-haired girl. Just as he expected, the vile monstrosity she had covered her, allowing the young teacher to fire another two shots into the creature's back.

With those two held down for just a bit, Kentarou returned his attention back to Kurome. _"Kurome, there's still a chance for you to-"_, but he could finish, he noticed something was off. "You really are stupid, Tsunamori Kentarou,", he didn't need to hear the reason why she said that.

He looked down  hesitantly. While he was dealing with the other two, Kurome had sneaked in another one of her shadows from Kentarou's left, allowing her shadow to come in contact with his. 

"I can't even speak how disappointing you are. Just know that not only did you fail, you've failed the lives of everyone in this village,"

She raised a single handseal and on her command, "Shadow Neck Bind Technique", it wasn't just Kentarou. A black hand crawled from out of the shadows of everyone that was connected with Kurome's jutsu. Sweat began to pour down the boy's face as he watched the shadowy hand slide up his body no matter how much he tried to stop it.

_"Shit! Shit!!!!"_

Whether the normal villagers noticed the phenomenon or not, they would all have their necks broken at the same time as Kentarou.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 21, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
"Pointless chivalry. Common in storybook knights, samurai and morons," Ren mocked, as the bullet whizzed past him. He knew full well Kentarou hadn't shot to kill, but the speed at which he managed to draw his gun, aim and fire was still impressive. Dangerously so, if coupled with Kurome's nimble taijutsu and shadow tricks. _Should I just kill him, too? It might be the best option. Between me and fungus girl, I doubt it'd be too difficult and it'd save the effort of having to deal with him while trying to kill Kurome._

He reached behind his cloak and into his waist pouch to produce another dagger, but found his body completely paralysed by an invisible force; as if a large, cold hand had suddenly grabbed a hold of him. The Houki looked down, eyes narrowing at what he saw. _Kage–kubishibari no jutsu. Just perfect_. He saw the slow, shadowy hand slip up across the fabric of his desert robes, towards his slender neck and he knew, corporeal or not, that it would be able to snap his neck with ease.

In spite of himself, Ren felt a cold bead of sweat drip down his face. He was still human, after all. And all humans, dumb or smart, brave or cowardly, were equal in their fear of death. No amount of mental conditioning could change that. That he could see 'death' physically make its way up his body and begin to wrap its fingers around his neck did not help that fact. 

Mustering as much physical force as his restrained body would allow, he contorted his face into a smirk at Kurome. "You know, Kurome-san, I don't deal with impractical things. Everything I do..." He could feel the strength in his facial muscles leaving him, making it harder for him to speak. Harder for him to smile. "Is done for a reason."

"Your movement is sealed, Ren Houki," Kurome answered quietly. "Anything and everything you do is futile. Just accept what is to come. At the very least, you won't be alone in death."

He flared calcium, feeling warm strength flood into his body. Not enough to properly move around, but enough to temporarily resist the shadow binding. Enough to shift a finger and use one of the kunai he'd hidden away in the building he was in earlier. Chakra flowed through his finger, resonating with the chakra he'd stored in the kunai—Ren could feel the spark tingle his numb finger tips. 

The sound of shattering glass screeched in the distance, followed by the whistling sound of fast moving sharp metal. The kunai pierced through the air, flying true towards Kurome, then stopped. The flash bang attached to the end pulsed and vibrated with excitement, then exploded in a bright wave of light. Once again, the shadows receded, and once again Ren Houki mercilessly lunged for the girl.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 21, 2016)

Hakaizen waited until Ivankov began to retreat away from Ren.  For all of his intelligence, the good doctor knew he was outgunned by Ren alone, and he'd bought the fib about the two genin leaving the mission.  The doctor's left foot slid back a quarter inch before the wall behind him exploded into smoke as Hakaizen and Hiniku appeared, she in coiled, ready to strike stance, and he holding his hands in the Hitsuji seal.  "Ninpo: Sanzengarasu no Jutsu!"  He felt the tug at his chakra.  He was blowing through techniques on this mission.  They weren't very demanding techniques, but even the little ones began to add up.  A flock of solid crows emerged from nothingness and began to surround the doctor, pecking and squawking at him, drawing his attention and his ire.  

"Hiniku, now!"

The girl sprinted forward, entering the cloud of birds as Hakaizen opened a path for her.  She reared back her fist and sent it rocketing forward aiming to punch Dr. Ivankov in the stomach with enough force to send him flying into the waiting arms of Ren.  However, Hakaizen was ready with the second part of his portion of the combination in case things went south.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2016)

​
Ichirou walked down the empty stone corridor, the lights had gone out once more, this was no surprise to him anymore. The madman's experiments always seemed to draw the power towards his laboratory. But how long had he been here now? How many years had he been waiting for this power he'd been promised. His eyes shifted back and fourth as he walked the halls, there was always an ominous aura leaking from them, it felt as though the building itself was merely a dam holding back the evil from that man. 

He spoke no words as he walked his darkened path, how many times now had it been? Hundreds possibly, hundreds of times that he made this same walk. Each time he remembers the face of his brother, how he had been so determined... How he fought with such vigor and strength. But he felt no pride well up inside him, he felt no love for his former brother... No. He felt anger brewing deep within the well of his emotions. Hatred had turned the once calm and serene sea inside of his body to a raging ocean filled with tsunami like waves and endless lightning. 

How could he, even he from a year or so ago lose? How could a worthless, how could an incompetent, how could those that were like insects beneath his heel become equal to him? Even the him from only that far back, even the him, whom he himself could now easily take, be so weak that in only that little time... That in the grand scheme of time was merely months in time... How could such a lowly detestable creature manage to surpass the him from that time!?

His fist acted without word from himself, moving as if it had its own agenda, it connected with the stone wall and shattered the structure. 
​
?I will not lose to that... urchin! That pathetic pup of a ninja who thinks if he rolls over he'll get a happy belly rub from the kage and council!? Ichirou growled, blood slowly dripping from his hand onto the slab stone floor. Though he was caught up in the swirl of hate and anger that slowly began to overtake the ship that was his mind... He could hear the footsteps of someone coming from behind. There was no telling just who it could be, especially in this type of place. 

One of HIS experiments perhaps? Perhaps it was infarct another Ichirou being sent out for testing. He turned round, no concern of who it might be, anyone but him would be destroyed without a single thought. ?RAITON-? His hand began to spark and fire off electricity illuminating the dark hallway. 

He found his hand caught in a vice like grip, the lightning arcing off in all directions, but no damage was done to the man holding his wrist now... No, instead it merely served to light up the look of annoyance on his face. 










​
?When one has been invited into another's home, they are to be polite and courteous towards that others home. This is to include that others property; all of which he owns title and possession over.? The eyes that now looked upon Ichirou were disinterested, but at the same time held a power over him. Eyes of an eerie blue that felt as though they stared into the abyss of the soul rather than the person himself. 
​
?I'm... Sorry...? The lightning died off and the man released his hand. ?Your new body is nearly complete and ready for testing.? He turned from the boy, his black cloak trailing his movements as if it were living shadow. ?We will be initiating the first test within the week. I expect you to follow orders thoroughly this time and not allow it to be destroyed.? Ichirou nodded, ?Yes master.? Whether his master heard his words or not he was unsure of... He stood in silence though, watching him leave, back into the shadows... possibly where he had come from in the first place. 

?I despise the jutsu he makes me use to control those puppets of flesh.? Ichirou looked down at his hands, his left still dripping blood. ?When will I be gifted the body of my own. When will the promised time come when I will surpass all that is human and achieve what he promised me? When is my time of perfection to be...?


----------



## Hero (Jan 22, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 6












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_BANG

There is no more contemptible sound than a gunshot. The bullet aimed for Shige was thwarted by Behemoth, who sheltered his master by turning his back to the bullet and using his fungal armor as a shield. Although Behemoth saved its master, the assault launched by Kentarou, completely ignorant of Shige's intentions, sealed the girl's fate.

"Behemoth, look out!" Shige shouted, trying to warn her summon before it fell into the clutches of Kurome's jutsu, since its attention had been divided by its duty to protect Shige from the new arrivals bullet. However the warning came too late and Behemoth and the other two existing clickers were seized and eliminated. Even with her summons gone, Shige and Kurome's game of cat and mouse didn't end there because seconds before Behemoth dissipated, Shige vaulted off the creatures chest, twirling in the air like a top before delicately landing on the rooftop to make her escape.

This escape never came as the place where Shige landed was completely immersed in shadows. There she was crouching idly, at the mercy of Kurome's jutsu. "How...unfortunate." Shige smirked, unperturbed by her current state of affairs. The smirk pasted across her face remained in place, even as the cold shadows crept their way up her inner thigh and up her stomach to where they'll soon be close to wringing her neck. The neck wringing never came however, because Ren The Houki was well strapped and was carrying flash bangs. He dropped one of these devices on the ground and the nearby area was enveloped in light.

When the light settled, Shige and the other personal in the area were free, but the instead of immediately trying to reclaim the attachment that was severed, Kurome's shadows waited at bay. "I'm done playing with you all." Kurome said apathetically, shifting her arms to motion for a hand seal. Kentarou's eyes widened in a ghastly terror. Kurome was going to succeed in killing innocent lives. He'd failed. Before completely the necessary hand seals to execute the technique, an arrogant voice spoke out.

"As am I." Shige walked confidently up towards the motionless Kurome. The little girl's hands dropped towards her sides and the thousands of shadows that had been cast across the city dissipated without explanation. Similarly, Kurome fled the scene of the battle without offering a word. Kentarou was clueless as to what occurred, but neither did he care. The attack somehow stopped and that was all that mattered. The more pressing matter was getting to Kurome before she launched her next assault and the ordinary teen bounded off after her, failing to make adequate pace. Shige snickered. "How incredibly average.". In that moment, Zane was dropped onto the scene by Yamantaka from the sky above.

"Did I miss anyting?!" Zane asked bouncing around. Shige simply looked at him.

"Yes, everything."

"Damn, word?" Zane frowned. While Shige and Zane conversed, Ren stood momentarily watching the two interact. It was obvious to him that Shige was the one that stopped Kurome, but it was entirely unclear what methods she used to do so.

"Interesting." Ren noted to himself before continuing to proceed with his head hunt. This time, Kurome was his.
 ​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2016)

*Hellfire II*
_Interaction Arc_

There were two things about this mission that Mariella liked. First was the fact that she?d been introduced to a dragon worshipping cult, er, religion. It really couldn?t get any more awesome in her eyes than that. Numerous prospects of maybe there being an actual dragon, in the flesh, that she could perhaps get to see flash inside her mind in a mad washing cycle. Perhaps should be granted the ultimate opportunity, like many heroes before her, to wail on a dragon and fuck its face up till it looked like it suffered from a severe case of botch plastic surgery? 

?I?m game.? 

The next thing was a rather unexpected occurrence, a reunion from what may have been a few months ago? A lot of that time from then, the Jintaku mission, was pretty cloudy, yet there was one thing she remembered crystal clear. The fight she had against him.  Really, Mariella was sure that it was only inevitable that she would run into him again. Because truth be told she would have probably sorta ended up hunting him down like a game and preceded to not only break his jaw like she promises, but hang his ass on her mantle. 

Though luck would have it that she there was no need for her to do such a thing, as their meeting came about much quicker than she could have anticipated. 

?Kirei Kazooha.? She repeated completely botching his last name, whether on purpose or not, Mariella wasn?t even too sure as she pondered. _?That sounds weird.?_ 

Unfortunately, the verbal back and forth she was prepared to partake in, then the physical assault she was more than ready to begin, was cut short by the intervention by a female, older than her and closer in age to Kirei she was sure. 

?Great, another female huh? And from the looks of it, the Hokage?s own flesh and blood? Oddio, so perfect.? A cascade of discontent for the circumstances she found herself in. This was nothing personal she had against Naomi, as Mariella sat in the pews while kicking her feet up on the back of the row in front of her, although women weren?t exactly her absolutely favorite kind of people, even worse was that she was getting the shy-squeak girl vibe similar to that other girl she met, coincidentally, a few months ago like King. 

Now not to long after Naomi began her brief explanation of what the hell that dragon was and the solace the church brings and yada. Their client for this operation was the mayor and revered mother of this church, a lady named Ash. From their she explained in great detail the problems they were facing. A gang of freeloaders who refused to help out and have yet to leave despite claiming they were going to do so some time ago. 

?That?s it?? The foreign her tossed her hands to the side slightly disappointed. ?That?s all? This isn?t about some prophecy some religious cook is trying to fulfill? Maybe trying to bring big bad dragon Durga to life or some nonsense like that? No prospect of me tussling with a big bad mythical reptilian?? The mother could only nod her head side to side. 

?N-no. . . nothing such as that.? An exasperated groan reverberated through the church as she arched her head over the back of her seat. ?Okay. Shouldn?t have got my hopes up.? She shrugged. 

?SO, what you?re basically saying is that you want them dead? Like six feet under dead or twelve feet under dead?? Her vocabulary was a little to forward for some in the room, even downright morbid really. ?Are kinda sorta talking about decapitating their shit? Severing limbs, body parts, busting their teeth out and disposing their bodies into the nearest -insert body of water- type of deal?? 

Nearly everyone was taken aback, yet Mariella herself was rather serious.

?Come on, give me something to work with here.?


She often said to be a young girl with very little tact. 
​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 23, 2016)

Kisei, Nanashi​


> ?Come on Kisei! We're taking the subway tunnel and running to the capital! We've gotta talk to the leader of this island right away!?




"...And _where_, exactly, do you plan on going after we have exited the subway tunnel?" I respond, quickly yet gingerly pulling my arm away from him. "On that note, do you have an estimation of how long _running_ the length of the tunnel would take us? Because I certainly can not even begin to guess. ...And that is not to mention how it would appear for two unknown people to emerge from a subway tunnel, tired and likely dirty, making demands to see the leader of the island." I pause, letting out a sigh.

"I will admit, the amount of time the ship ride to our drop-off point had consumed was...irritating, to say the least. However, given how dirtied we are currently, the amount of energy it took us to get here, and the potential amount of energy it would take us to go through the tunnel, it would be far more beneficial to us if we relaxed here for the day, and left tomorrow at the earliest convenience. Our quarry is not going anywhere, relatively speaking." 

"That aside, Nishimura-san..." I pause, motioning over towards the pig, still being cooked. "...We both know very well that you are hungry."​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*
> 
> [The Killing Joke IV, Tactical Retreat]
> *Liquid Time*​
> ...




?Oi! Don't try to bring the house down! I'm inside this house! I dont care about you two, but let's not turn me into a shoucake can we?? The crimson assassin growled, ?Wellp screw it! I'm out of here, it ain't worth digging out of a bunch of wood.? Shou dashed back towards the hole in the floor and leaped into the air, Kunai's were pelted into his body, but his spun himself around and slashed through a circle of men. He landed on the floor above, ?Alright well it was nice knowing you... oh, you guys died.? He blinked a bit and sighed, ?Man, You guys really? Keep yourselves together god damn.?More man had arrived however and Shou decided, ?Let's not get stabbed anymore than I already am.? 

His mighty blade swung down and through the wall in-front of him, creating an opening for him to escape through. He dashed away quick as he could, allowing the two others to go ahead and bring the home down upon their heads. ?Ugh... I really need to stop getting pierced so much.? He remarked as he began to rip the kunai from his body. ?Ouch, fuck.? He grumbled, tossing the blades aside, he wouldn't need them anyway. ?Alright, so I need to come up with a plan B here.. But I don't know exactly what my plan B is going to be.? 

He pondered to himself in the alley, though he wasn't sure exactly what it is he was to be pondering. ?Oh... shit I forgot what I was trying to figure out.? He blinked. ?Right! Plan B!? He nodded to himself, though, there was still one issue... ?I never came up with a plan A... How do you come up with a plan B without a plan A.... Hmm This is going to be quite troublesome...? He turned back to look at the building, watching it as men and woman bore out of it like ants scurrying out of a collapsing mound. "Oh... Well there's plan A probably." He rubbed his chin. 

Though from the looks of it, his target was now entering a car and barreling off down the road, though he didn't see the twins yet. "Maybe the got crushed by the building..." He grinned, "OH! I gotta go see if they got crushed by the building collapsing!" He quickly dashed off towards the building, hoping somewhere deep inside hoping, that he would get to see two squished bodies.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Kisei, Nanashi​
> 
> 
> "That aside, Nishimura-san..." I pause, motioning over towards the pig, still being cooked. "...We both know very well that you are hungry."​



Jirou paused for a moment, "Damn it... I am hungry but this is not the time to think about that." He thought to himself. "Look Kisei-kun. There are times when a man must do what he has to in order to protect the innocent. There is no time for us to be worrying about time or how dirtied we are. We are Shinobi, Our mission is to stop this tengu and bring back the young maidens that it has stolen."

 Jirou's eyes grew determined and narrowed towards Kisei. 

"I can't very well stand around and let this continue on! We have to get to the Islands leader as soon as possible! We know that this monster is on the hunt for innocents and if we don't leave now there is no telling how many he can steal or kill or whatever he does with them in the meantime! I can't allow anyone else to be hurt because I failed to act!? 

He clenched his fist and threw it to the side in a heroic manner, though as he spoke, his stomach growled and gurgled... Even during his most heroic and upstanding moments of the speech... His stomach butt in with its own opinion. ?I'm... very hungry...? Jirou blinked, still stuck in his heroic pose. ?We'll.... We'll eat then leave....? A bead of sweat slowly dripped down the back of his head. ?Just... Let's forget this happened ok...?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2016)

Nishimura Jirou- Hand Seal Training 











​
Jirou looked down at the list of over two hundred cities he would be needing to visit and let out a deep sigh. ?Well I guess I don't have much of a choice... But I should get a little training in while I'm on my way.? He put the locations away into his pocket and began to practice his hand signs while he walked down the street. Ox, Boar, Ram, Tiger, Dragon, Rat, Dog.... He just moved his hands on their own as people walked past him, giving the purple haired gennin quite the strange looks. ?This... This is going to get awkward isn't it...? He sighed, but he really wanted to complete this training! His brother's handeals were like a flash before his eyes and if he wanted to beat him... ?Then i'll need to have my seals just as fast!? 

His face became determined as he moved his hands faster! Faster! Faster! FASTER! ?Ah! Ow! Crap!? His fingers became tangled and a jumbled mess, ?Ow ow ow ow....? He pulled his hands apart and shook them in the air. ?That was too fast... too fast...? He continued to fling his hands about in front of him .?Ok... maybe I take it a bit slower this time...? He chuckled, heading towards the train station. ?Alright... Boar, Tiger, Snake, Ox, Dragon...? He mumbled to himself, purchasing a ticket, attempting one handed seals while doing so. 

Then as he got onto the train, headed towards Sunagakure, he continued to practice his seals. ?Oh... Maybe I can do one handed seals.? He did try it, what harm could there be in learning how to mold one handed... ?Maybe... Maybe later...? He looked down, trying to figure out how to do two different symbols, one with each hand, was a bit too much for him right now... He'd just stick to trying to do the handseal training as normal... For quite some time, he sat there in his seat, looking out the window while his hands made symbols. The people on the train simply ignored the weird boy moving his hands about like a mad man. 

?Siiigh.... This is going to take forever... How did you do it brother?? His head slunk low as his hands kept moving. ?Oh... Oh no... I think i've been doing it too much!? His hands continued to form seals. ?I don't know if I can stop!? Ox, tiger, ram, boar, snake, dragon, ?Oh... Oh no! This.... This is not good...? He pondered to himself, what life would be like if he was incapable of stopping his hands from preforming seals... How would he eat! How would he drink!? How would he do anything!!!


---- 

Jirou awoke in the morning, his hands forming the seals still. ?Ah? Morning is it?? He sat up, his hands moving wildly in front of him. He walked into the bathroom, moving his hands apart, each one forming one handed seals. ?Alright let's do this.? He grabbed his toothbrush in one hand as it flung about wildly with his hand. His other grabbing the toothpaste and flinging it around in all directions. ?This... This is not possible...? He thought to himself. ?WHY HAVE I BEEN CURSED WITH THESE HANDS!!!!!? He shouts, dropping to his knees and screaming to the heavens. 


?I.... I don't want that kind of life....? He looked down to notice his hands had stopped moving. ?Oh... Never mind! It's all good now!?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2016)

Fuma
Expedition - A World Forgotten

Fuma sat silently upon the red leather chair of Genji's office running his hand impatiently across the glassteel table, just below the surface one could see the trademark honey comb pattern of his chakra it reacted to every movement of his hand changing colours from a fluorescent gold to a shade of pink although he would argue to no end it was actually red - not that anyone who saw it believed him.

"It has only been three days, and you are here in my office?"

Prompting Fuma to look over his shoulder he looked to Genji passing through the door way his cane pulled up from the ground catching it at the mid point and tapped it upon his shoulder, he seemed to be in a good mood today all things considered, "Sir I'd appreciate it if you came in the flesh for once." He groaned in response, the hardlight clones were far from perfect but that had nothing to do with inability to create a perfect clone.

"If the public was to see the real me, I doubt we'd attract as much funding."

"Yes but this isn't exactly a public space.... if it were we would have been shut down years ago but I digress what is it you wished to discuss besides the fact 32 escaped and the academy was damaged?"

"Nothing of the sort, he isn't any concern of yours for the moment. I left that job to Bright."

"Then what the whole point of this?"He asked tapping his head slightly and Genji nodded, "Oh do not fret my lad, you'll be joining the hunt soon enough but first I'd like you to focus on another project of ours, it should help prepare you."

Coming to the side of his table he gently tapped the coiled head of his cane upon the table the crystal within sparked with energy and the hexagonal pattern rose from the table above reshaping into a holographic image of solid chakra. The image was that of a golden globe overlay with a crimson hexagonal pattern and like a chess board pieces began to fall into their respective place, symbols he didn't recognise such as that representational of a wolf, others of gears, and half a dozen smaller ones dotted about the place.

As the globe turned on it's axis he noticed much of it was left to the void of space lacking any depth of substance, that which was explored appeared to be desert.

"Since when did we become charters?" He commented despite already being aware it couldn't represent Sunagakure, the desert regions were far more fast and large swathes of elemental forces pushed against one another in the region to the east.

"It is the Black Sun project, a crude representation of it at least and it is where the Collapse leads and it is where I intend to send you."

"The Collapse? You mean to say this is where that infernal machine leads to, another world?"

"Who is to say where it leads, only that this is the very foundation upon which the Ishiyama Corporation was built. Not the technology but the knowledge and power and it is one which has gone untapped for centuries."

"It's also ground zero..."Fuma interrupted before the man could continue.

"Yes.... yes it is. It is where I found her."

"Shut it down then and I won't spend every day looking at a doomsday clock."

Genji chuckled softly and shook his head, "I cannot truth be told I merely found the collapse. I could never hope to close it, certainly not without understanding it - surely you understand that son?"

"Bastard."Fuma growled and Genji smirked, "Besides without us just think of the horrors that could of spilled over into our world." He turned back to the table and pressed a finger to the hexagon prompting the image to show an recently mapped out region. To the north was a large structure half buried in the sands and to the east of that several more dotted about the landscape. "The primary anomaly is your target, I want you to go their and recover any artefacts you find."

"Seems like something Bright and his team can do."

"Indeed but the purpose is to learn of your enemy. I'll remind you 32 comes from this world as far we can tell, and their use of chakra is.... unique to say the least."

"... People exist their?"

"Some but they are nomads, pay them no heed and kill any that get in your way. Oh and a word of advice, everything is deadly do not treat the beast that reside their as simply mindless souls, they are tormented ones."

"Wait why would we kill the locals, doesn't that make us invaders?"

"Their are no borders to speak of you cannot invade something that doesn't exist and we made a point to ensure they keep clear of our establishment the smart ones know their place now move along, you're team is waiting for you in the hanger."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 24, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Reflection"_


"Shige...."

Kurome spat out the name of the person responsible for this. The girl did not have a sudden change of heart, nor did she even become bored of the current situation as such to let victory slip from her hands. The world was not so kind, everyone involved in this conflict knew that well.

The scar-faced child looked at her hand as she ran pass the buildings of the sand village. She could still feel it, not apathetic feeling previously, but the constantly throbbing scars of her heart that were etched through suffering. 

What Shige had done was gone, but she knew what what she had done. 'Empathic Masochism',an ability that allowed Shige to share whatever  emotion she wanted with her target. At that time earlier, she had inflicted a loss of interest for Kurome at the last second.

A twitch in her eye could be seen, this was the sign of the anger that was starting to boil. It had not been that she was stopped, no it didn't matter to her at all if she was even had her arm lopped off. The problem was that Shige Yoshinaga had manipulated her emotions. She had toyed around with the burning scars that made Kurome who she was. For that, the thought of cleaving Shige Yoshinage's head off, started to flash through her head.

But she could not be side-tracked, Mother was watching. And if there was something all of her kind knew, it was to absolutely not disappoint Mother. 

------------

Kentarou was confused, just a moment ago Kurome was ready to savagely murder them all. Then, out of the blue, she had stopped her attempt and ran off. Whatever the reason was, it didn't seem like she was giving up on her mass assault.
_
'That was too close,'_ he thought to himself as he saw the girl's small back up ahead while chasing her. It was easy to say that without Ren or that brown-haired girl being there, Kentarou very well could have failed. More than just lose his own life, the lives of many others would had been lost because of him. 

Was this okay? Was it really fine for thousands of innocent people to lose their lives because of his selfishness? Kurome was attempting to end all of their lives without a hint of hesitation. She was a girl that had surely killed many times before, so how could a stranger like him just suddenly be able to stop an out of control train of destruction like that?

"10 minutes until the next attack,"

Kurome simply said that to him and Ren Houki who could also be seen chasing after her up ahead, of course being faster than Kentarou. _"10 minutes!? That's even a shorter time than before......Dammit! Kurome, you don't have to do what the 14th says! You don't have to be afraid of her!"
_
"Of all people, are you sure you should be the one to say that?"

........Kentarou silently clicked his teeth as he momentarily looked to the side. Without a doubt, what he said was only a hollow attempt to put the girl  at ease. If there was anyone that knew just how threatening the 14th Raikage was, it was him, so he surely had no right to say that.

10 Minutes, that was how long they had left. ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2016)

Tetsuya
Traitors and Thieves - The Truth

Present Day (2 Weeks Later)

Tetsuya watched as the merchant worked his magic, talking with amongst a band of merry men who took fondly to the presence of a fellow kinsman, that was to say their complexion and appearance was reminiscent of the merchants far less extravagant now that he cleaned his clothes. Hao meanwhile sat opposite him while Primrose kept away from the group stood guard at the door as if she were a bouncer of sorts, no such thing simply cautious he guessed.

"Don't get either of 'em"Hao chuckled his face flushed as he drank down yet another mug of the exotic substance they called Rum. Meanwhile he sat their with a dirty mug of water in front of him hardly what he was used to but then it beat the punishment he would get for returning a failure to his taskmasters hands. Religion or not even he had his limits and it had taken him no small amount of effort to take this path, he somehow got the feeling Primrose felt equally torn but with other matters entirely unrelated.

He looked to her as she spoke seemingly to herself causing many to mistake the young Samurai as a mad woman, perhaps that was for the better as his brothers men roamed the lands in search of them and yet she carried the greatest bounty of them all. Ten fold in fact something he found odd.

"Ah my precious owl...." It was a whisper which she heard a thunderous roar echoing in the void of her mind emulating from her heart. "... The majestic bird of prey failed to catch her prey, how disappointed they must be. If only you listened to me precious little thing."

Her lips tensed and face turned pale she tried to contain it but ultimately her failures sowed the seeds of her destruction, neither mind or body but instead one of soul. The stone called her name but she dared not acknowledge it for fear of conceding yet another victory to it's malicious purpose and yet she found the prospect undeniable, the five royal jewels sought to be re-united but neither soul willing to abide by the command of the other, as such all were in conflict but all knew the each by name and these echoed through her mind with each passing night...
_
32, Hazen, Lord Chosokabe, Ha-_

"You feeling alright?"

She blinked and turned to Tetsuya who seemed little worse for wear, he face was scruffed by scratches and dirt having taken an overall more rugged look it served him well when avoiding the guards. "Yes I am fine Chosokabe." She said with spite, if only he died that day... if only she had his piece she might of found some degree of peace.

He didn't even recoil at her words frankly he had gotten used to it, she didn't seem the socialible sort and that would of normally suited him perfectly fine given it was the one trait they had in common but as the old merchant had said there was no reason in which they had not to travel together if only up to the point of clearing their names. It probably helped he saw them as tools.

She gave a simple nod and he frowned, "Take a seat, no guards will come here this is a nanban port and Chosokabe holds no authority here."

"I noticed, and I thought a 'master' assassin would realise that is exactly why we need to be on our guard. They are thieves, traitors, and scum alike their is no honour amongst them and here you are asking that I a member of a honoured house sit amongst them? They are just as likely to try and kill us as your brother."

Tetsuya closed his eyes, why did he even bother he asked himself she was right and he couldn't deny her on that last point but he rebuked, awkwardly, "Are you sure, the Akarusa will disown you once they discover your treachery."

Big mistake apparently her eyes darted to meet his the same fury and rage as that of a divine serpent and as if a part of her Nevermore was quick to join his mistress sqwarking aggressively and ruffling his feathers, her hand wrapped around the hilt of her blade. _Kill, murder, kill_ The voice rung attune to the beat of her heart.

As she pulled to draw her weapon without a moments thought she was stopped not a moment too soon by a dark muscular man, his body decorated with tattoos the most prominent of which was that of the mythical black ship. A vessel that was believed to roam the oceans just north of the docks and had attained almost mythological status from it's exploits most notable that of it's attack upon the treasure fleet albeit a failed attack but one that left many treasures at the bottom of the ocean.

His grip was that of a vice and snapping out of her rage she witnessed the blade edging inches away from Tetsuya's neck, _Disappointing owlet...._ She gave pause and exhaled giving the man who stopped her time to speak his mind.

"Careful girl you might come to hurt someone with that sword of yours." She watched as Marco came into view addressing the man as Malcolm, damn foreigners and their stupid names.

"Malcolm you can let her go."

"That I will sir, but the captain would not allow such a loose cannon upon his deck.... the brig perhaps."

Marco seemed to sigh at this notion and waved his hand, "Don't worry sibling rivalry is all, trust me they do this all the time she is a master swordsman in fact! The blow was true but would have never struck I wager."

Tetsuya found himself cursing at Marco's optimistic nature, she wanted to kill him that was without a doubt even if it was just for a split second it was more than enough for her to come within inches of ending his life! But strangely he couldn't deny Marco's comment and it seemed that none could as if placed under a spell the entire room had become defused and calmer in tone apparently Malcolm agreed.

"That is good..."Malcolm mouthed silently nodding as he relinquished his grip and pulled away turning to Marco, "So it was the Chosokabe who imprisoned you then eh?"

"Indeed sir." Marco nodded causing Malcolm to nod, "Then I suppose it's time we diverted our attention to Chosokabe ships. I'll let the captain know and prepare the ship, we'll be setting sail at dawn."

Hao raised a hand and interrupted, "Oi mister, a storm is brewing sounds like a death wish."

Malcolm glared at the scrawny thief in comparison the two were complete opposites he a man of stature and with arms of a bear, Hao a runt who could probably have passed for a mouse. "Consider it your baptism  landlubber and if you are to sail with us you will pay heed not to insult our crews ability and certainly not that of the Dauntless or her Captain."

"Aye, just checking since y'know looted my fair share of bodies washed up ashore from the reef's."He chuckled as if that was a badge of honour for Hao. The guy creeped Tetsuya out abit to be honest, up until now they stuck to the forests and many nights went eating only small rodents and rats which everyone besides him seemed to have a problem with even eating one raw when it rains came a couple nights before.

"Ah good we are all getting along, now let us return to our merry tales and ales~"Marco smiled from cheek to cheek and went back to his business with the crew of the so called Dauntless. Looking briefly to Primrose she stood silent and defeated. Was she losing her mind? Did the stone really hold this much influence over her?

_Do not fret little owl, we are friends remember? Only through me can you achieve your goals or have you forgotten?_

_... No._ She admitted reluctantly and turned to leave the Inn....


----------



## Chronos (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace



_Fuck Everything_










​
"Kenta."​A voice which echoed crossed the hollowed venture of an empty forest. A boy whose feet paced at the colorless void of night, stars which lit the night's trail upon the outskirts of a desolate plain, with each step tranquilly guiding his path, hands nested upon his pocket, clenched under his own guise of bravery. The man who merely moments ago had phoned stood before him, eyes gazing at the distant moon which displayed it's gleaming silver hue. 

_"It's admirable, to say the least. Not everyone is so willing to greet death."_ 

Ace eyes unchanged, almost as if the trek to this location had determined the decision of his actions, as if he has realized the consequences which played out at the current juncture. There truly wasn't any other option. This moment merely classified which of the fates would weave in into their tapestry. This too was an option which he couldn't deny. This wasn't something he could truly walk away from. 

_"Not going to say anything?"_ 

Kenta spoke, the tinge of his voice questioned such a feat, even so it was remarkable. The silence spoke as if words were its natural fuse. Finally lowering his sights, the distance which painted the scenery of a looming gloom had rested upon his vision. Truly, this night was the commence of a ballet of death, the two would engross themselves in a turbulent struggle against the others will, and one would surface victorious. One would achieve their goal, and the other would rest their eyes and embrace the heartfelt loneliness which death is so known to deliver. A messenger of the ugly truth which is the end. Kenta could sense such blithe seethe from the very pores which exuded such fascination over the played outcome. But Ace, regardless of such exertion of force which the other propelled to him, he remained under a strict silence. Not due to an understanding over the outcome, no, in fact, such sentiments were foreign. Such desires were just an extension of what he truly desired. While his hands escaped his pockets, rose up to his forehead, palms placed themselves upon flesh, pulling the hair back while releasing a sigh which gave out the exhaustion away. 

_"Have you grown? It's wasn't a second ago that your eyes didn't sparkle with such a magnificence in dolefulness." _

Staring at the night, the moon which staggering gleam etched the night in it wondrous atmosphere, there which had merely opened the prologue of what seemed to have been a book detailing symmetry in life. For the years which had cycled the halt of madness, now the world had poised before him the antibodies. This too, is a course that must be taken. Shall the disease qualm the disease, or shall men uphold the role of God, and choose which lives and what dies. 

_"Your silence speaks in many forms. The soles on your feet tremble at the decision which you yourself hid away from. A darkness which consumed you so eloquently, so majestically you hadn't the slightest notion until the cards were placed before you . No wonder he took an interest. It is not merely who you play, but these eyes of yours which birth such familiarity to me. In fact, it almost births upon me a sense of caring I had long thought erased. You long for something you yourself have not the slightest clue about. And yet..." _

Kenta pulled a revolver from his pocket, as the words flew from his lips which a tone of plain understanding, much like that of a sibling speaking the harmful truth to a broken brother. As the sound of each bullet met the clad joining of differentiating steels which locked them individually unto their place. Turning with such careful demeanor. Yet with such words he aroused a laced embellishment of truth and caring. Yet the true intention filter through a smile, unable to control words and simultaneously focus on his features, the truth which glued itself upon mien, it merely displayed an enjoyment far beyond comprehension. Savoring each lasting moment upon such a perfectly depicting trail of introspective philosophy. 

_"And yet, you stand here before me awaiting. What exactly? I don't know. I don't know, truly but you inherited something that is so enticingly familiar. It truly aches, the heart is one such of sweet sorrow. Bathed in the joyful tunes which ridicules man in a muse of blinding devotion to overcome obstacles that prone a problem. You... a sentiment brought to flesh! You are such an intricate piece, such a wondrous consequence. You are what most artist strive, you bring caring to life. You are the greatest piece in human existence. An emotion, clad in the soul that had grown to love, to hate. And emotion which amalgamates emotion." 

"Mao... Truly you are a disgusting piece of art."​_
Ace, lowering his head finally, meeting that of Kenta's with the same doleful greet that was shown before. Such tranquility however, not a single fraction of a word could elevate the situation any farther, no sense of contradiction, nothing grew within him. But even so, his hands hadn't lose their strength, his feet stood with a pride which masked under such an uneventful mien. The mind though poisoned under a cloud of mystery still prone strong. But, it wasn't as he didn't recognize anything that was said neither. Messaging his wrist, Ace had began to ponder, maybe there would come something that can refute such blindness, such carefully planned pessimism, such grandeur in cynicism. In the paroxysm of emotion with birthed at zenith of silence. A bullet had ushered the cries of death upon the nights howl. A trial of smoke, the inevitable ally to which orchestrated the coming, or more so, the ending of a life. The burn scent of powder arose from the once gleeful night. In here, were once a boy stood idly alongside another in the rainbow road of a lit plaza in the centre of Ame... 

Stood a bullet unto his head. The veil of dark which shadowed his eyes, the portal which in now stood vividly before the eyes of the target. Rising,  towering above his head, while the nights clouds began to rejoice at the meeting of a extraordinary force, crossing his hands, the earth beneath the heel of his feet began to shake, portal and earth met in a flurry of lightning. From the first time since such a meeting Ace spoke again. 

_"Leo." ​_A blade emerged like a spire from the seams of the portal, light began to trace its steel, Ace mien rose, meeting that of his assailant. The thunder began to radiate a marvelous hue of azure, while the streams began to now surface, a gust began to twister across Ace. 

_"Serpens."_​
Another came to being, another hilt of ebony steel, a lonely circle at the center. The stream now allocated on both and joined them in as the two hovered around the summoner. 

_"Draco. Rem. Aquile." _​
Three other followed, the stream formed a full circle around Ace, the gust grew powerful, the world now began to witness the power which hid among that which can control the objects of history. The portal above his head slowly disperse, the lightning began to crackle, rumble and withstand its own massive jolt. With exploding collision, a violent rage surged through the steel awaiting a command. The light of night grew in the exposure of grand power.

_"Azūru-ō Tenteki: Tonitrus"
(Bane of the Azure King: Tonitrus)_​
And explosion that followed a large flash had met the scenery. As the thunder had stabilized at the floating hilts, the lightning propelled the blade, an energy that created a sword from the blade which conjured itself upon this world once more. 

_"You know nothing of me."_



_"Just who the hell do you think I am?"_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 25, 2016)

Thieves and Traitors
Origin: Primrose - Vengeance

As the merry atmosphere descended once more all was forgotten, even Tetsuya seemed to have relaxed a little after a drink or two. as the outside world descended into men and women indulging themselves in every pleasure imaginable the one within twisted and turned under the turmoil of the blue quartz stone. Sensing the inevitable she turned and left the inn heading out into the downpour the winds had already run aground many of the smaller vessels and rain pelted her from the out set.

She had hoped the storm would be a cleansing force but soon discovered it to be too late, memories she had locked away came flooding back to her and in that moment of hesitation she became a puppet of the stone....

~16 Years Earlier~

She walked amongst the trees laid bare by the cold snap of winter that had descended upon the land, the moon washed the sky with a silver hue making the sun appear a mere speck in the sky by comparison it was the night of winter solstice, the night her father was slain. Joined to her side was that of her twin brothers as each of them prepared for the night ahead, it was a time of peace and prosperity and the moon had come to herald another.

Paying homage to the age old tradition her modest clan had made all preparations and even gone as far to invite the loyalists as they had once called themselves, the branch that still held to their Shinobi routes, those who claimed to be the rightful and just led by that man.

They played their games it was just as she remembered it as it once was, even as going as far to say she felt the chill resting upon his cheeks. Then came the call, her name called she and her brothers burst into the meeting of the two leaders and watched with cheerful gaze as all seemed to be well, their guest was a much younger man than that of her father carrying with him two blades he had a mist about him, did he come expecting a fight? Why would he come armed she recalled.

He was joined by a woman who stood equal to the man, her eyes an ocean both deep and mysterious she wore a various shades of blue and purple decorated by the occasional owl feather, most notable of all was the beauty of the stone encrusted into a armoured plate pulsing like the soft beat of a heart it brought all eyes upon it.

"What is this?"The man asked extending a scroll capped by bronze and bearing her fathers seal she couldn't read it from this distance but given her fathers response assumed it to be the invitation made to their guests, "It is you're invitation Hatori, is it not we set aside our differences and announced our unity? This is a time of peace and prosperity."

"Well I am here to tell you personally that the Akarusa of Kumogakure refuse your request, Hanzo. Now leave us be and we shall have no further issues." The man turned his trench coat whipped about him and the mists followed in his wake before he reached the door her father pleaded out his name.

"Hattori you will answer the call!"This caused the man to pause as if struck by lightning the woman seemed to have twisted in a bout of anger glaring across the room at her father, she knew what came next... how could she not the scene was etched into her mind.


*Spoiler*: _Hatori Akarusa_ 








"Ab-biray solem. Solem ab-biray."He extended the drawn sword across the womans chest holding it steady as if to urge her to stay out of the matters at hand. She didn't understand the language spoken but her father seemed to respond with words she couldn't entirely remember.

The man faded from view for an instant only to appear before the seat of her father, thankfully being a Samurai he always had a blade prepared and met the incoming strike with equal if not greater force causing the younger man back to the ground where the dance of blades began it's rehearsal.

Her fathers sword was that of ancient make, built by the forge masters of the golden days of their people he had assured her their was no greater weapon in the clan than the one he possessed and the one she wielded today and yet neither of Hatori's blades relented from the assault.

One glowed a pure azure colour it's strength seeming to only grow as each blow was struck, the markings upon the hilt and blade assured her it was an Akarusa weapon but not one of legend, it's design far more modern, sleek. In contrast the second was more a shade of dark purple and it's power seemed to rival that of her fathers weapon, she had seen him fight enough to know that it had down half a dozen blades with a single strike.

Retreating back it seemed her father had the advantage, Hatori putting distance between them he attempted to weave what appeared to be hand seals but with no such luck as her father was upon him in an instant and seemed to had caught the shinobi by surprise, making a precision cut across Hatori's chest drawing minute samples of silver blood.

Leaping skyward Hatori managed to catch a spot of his blood landing behind her father to be on the receiving end of another blow, it seemed he would win in this instant but only moments before it struck had Hatori suddenly shot back without warning or indication of how he otherwise achieved this feat. She looked confused the woman was gone in that instant and now the man stood tall, the wound that was tainted his form gone he looked the same but equally different. As if he had changed but not on any level she could reliably claim to witness, her father seemed to smirk slightly at the sight.

"Think that will save you, attacking me in my home will not go unpunished Hattori."Once more the man seemed to twitch painfully so at the mere mention of his name and it was enough to display weaknesses in an otherwise competent swordsman. "Do you actively seek death?" He responded finally as if the whole thing had been a game. Most peculiar of all was that of his voice, it had changed becoming more rugged and yet also hints of another underlying tone. 

"Don't fuck with me boy."

Hatori fell silent as if to contemplate his actions briefly giving the girl a and her twin brothers a glance, his eyes like molten golden interwoven by a blue hue. "Fine then let us take it outside." With a burst of speed the man shoot forward leading with a twin strike of his weapons forcing her father to block the speed and strength of the strike enough to force her father out and into the courtyards below all the while Hatori never seemed to touch the ground. Was he flying?

Gasping she turned to run down the steps and follow the events reaching the splintered door as a blinding white light consumed the skies and seemed to engulf the landscape rampaging winds knocking her back to the ground by the time she got to her feet everything seemed calm, rushing down to see the resulting destruction left her speechless. Surrounding her father bodies lay motionless no longer identifiable by looks alone as they had been dismembered or burnt beyond recognition, in the centre her father lay looking skyward his body left looming, hovering with eyes turned skyward.

She saw not what impaled him only that it was obviously their, as blood flowed freely into the two impact craters below, his jaw dropped in speechless scream she gasped and promises were made to her that day. She discovered the stone that now plagued her, swearing revenge it offered it's strength, knowledge, and power to aid her in this goal... She and her brothers sought but one thing and one thing only, the head of the one who killed their father.

She collapsed grasping for breath, finding that dozens of bodies lay before her boxes toppled and mangled remains of a drunkard crushed into the stonework below. Her hand was bloody and clothes stained red. She hesitated to ask but did so all the same, _Sated you're hunger?_

_I thought it relevant to remind you of your oath, little owl. I may of had some fun along the way..._

She looked over her shoulder and tree enough men, women, and children laid dead and bare in the street in almost ritualistic fashion, some impaled to the walls others hung mutilated from the masts of broken ships. The Nanban trading port he become a graveyard to the unfortunate souls the stone had decided adequate prey.

_I will never forget...._

_Good then you would do well to remember to achieve your goals you need my power, and the knowledge that comes with it._

_... His name... Why does it pain him so?_

_That comes at a price my dear, would you willing to pay it?_

_Tell me..._The stone on her necklace surged with alife anew bringing her to her knees as she felt years of her life drained away, her life shortened considerably in exchange for the knowledge it offered. _You know him as Hatori, and yet his true name is Hattori. One who possesses the true name of one such as myself holds them to account. They must acknowledge all actions of those who call their name, it is not unlike the summonings of a meagre shinobi._

_ You shared this knowledge with my father?_

_Indeed and the boy came as commanded, funny isn't it that even this knowledge and power that comes with it he couldn't defend himself. He refused my aid in the battle, would you make the same mistake Primrose?_

_If I am to trust you tell me you're name._

_I am no fool girl. I would not reveal such information to one as weak and insignificant as you. Prove your worth and remember our little game..._

She caught he breath and got to her feet wondering what would come the dawn when people realised half the town was dead... Better yet what was she to do in hopes of concealing herself as the culprit?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE!*​
Ren lunged forward, arms outstretched with a kunai. Tied to the end of each one was a long strand of ninja wire that coiled and writhed in the air, waiting to ensnare its target. The doctor stumbled, eyes widening as he belatedly processed the events around him. He slammed a foot to the floor, finding balance at the last moment, and lashed with a roundhouse kick at the Houki, who moved his arms accordingly to try and block it. _I didn't think he'd be able to react to that so quickly, but I doubt this kick will be particularly hard to blo?_

The kick slammed into his forearms like a very large, very painful, hammer. It moved with strength that betrayed Ivankov's frail frame, and that shouldn't have been physically possible for him to muster. And yet, the strength was very real. Ren let loose a gasp of pain, found his feet slowly lifting off the floor... then found his body spinning through the air as he rag-dolled through the hole in the wall that he came from.

"Houki-san!" Hakaizen shouted after, but Ren's body had long since disappeared from his sight. 

Ivankov swiveled on the spot, turning to face Hiniku and Hakaizen. "He thought he had it all figured out, that one. I could see it in his eyes. But what is a little bit of naive, childish cunning in the face of overwhelming brilliance and genius?"  The doctor asked. "It is nothing."

He charged forward, a decidedly murderous glint flashing in his obscured eyes as he reached a hand out for Hakaizen's throat. "I am faster than you," Ivankov declared, closing the distance in a mere moment. "Stronger than you," he declared again, lifting the boy up by the throat with an almost casual motion. "Smarter than you."

"Oh, would you shut up already?!" And then he felt a something knock against the side of his head and force him to release the boy; the heel of a foot, but he couldn't be sure. Ivankov had already taken a drug to dull his pain receptors. While he couldn't feel, however, he could _see_. And what he saw was a most bizarre sight: that of a tall, lanky Akimichi girl swaying around dangerously while holding a small bottle of sake in her hand.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 27, 2016)

Hakaizen's mind was running a mile a minute when he got grabbed.  He had been worrying about Houki, terrified at the state the older boy might be in, and it had cost him as Ivankov's fingers clamped down around his throat.  The red-haired boy coughed out in pain, one hand gripping the doctor's arm and the other trying to scratch at his eyes.  He grit his teeth and tried to form a seal when a foot collided with the side of his face and force him away.  Hakaizen rubbed his throat and looked over at the assailant.  "Hi-... Hiniku?"  An empty bottle of sake dropped from her hand and clattered away.

"Git you're *hic*... filth' hans off m' team *burp*... mates..."  Hakazein's eyes went wide as saucers.  Was... was she drunk?  This was the worst possible time for her to reveal she was an alcoholic.  She stumbled toward Ivankov a bit.  "What can inebriation _possibly_ aid you with in this situ-" Hiniku was on him in moments, her cheeks blazing red from increased blood flow.  She loosed an impressive display of taijutsu, starting with her falling backward and laying on the ground, dodging a strike seemingly by accident.  She went onto her hands and stood on them, before visiting a barrage of upside down kicks upon him that he was hard-pressed to defend or avoid.

While that was happening, Hakaizen used the opening to head to where Ren had been sent flying.  "Houki-san!  Are you badly injured?"  His eyes swept through the area, combing the rubble for a sign of him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2016)

*Jirou- A new start*​
Jirou sat on the train looking out the window, when suddenly his phone began to ring. ?Hm?? He took it from his pocket and answered, ?Hello?? ?Jirou.? ?Ah...? He could tell that voice from anywhere... ?DON'T YOU AH! ME!!! Do you have any idea how worried I am!? I've got to report this stuff in you know!! You need to stop running off on your own!!!? It was none other than Megumi sensai. ?I'm sorry Megumi-sensai its just... that guy I told you about...? ?The crazy psychopath!?? ?Yeah he sort of-? ?He what!? Did he capture you!? Are you stuck in Kiri!? Do I need to come save you? Please say no! I do not need that kind of paper work in my life!?

Jirou let out a sigh, ?Besides, i'm in the middle of my bath and I really don't have time to-? ?I DON'T NEED TO KNOW THAT!? Jirou shouted into his phone, the image of megumi sensai filling his head... while the rest of the train looked on in cold silence. ?Perv.? She spoke nice and clear for him, ?I'm on a train!? ?Oh that's not bad, where yah goin?? ?I don't know...? The other end went silent for a few seconds. ?Jirou. You get your ass back here to this village right now if you are about to say what I think-? ?I wasn't going to say anything!? 

?So you weren't going to tell me you were searching for your brother.? ?N....No...? His eyes shifted around as he spoke. ?You are a poor liar! You get that... Ass back here and don't give me sass!? Jirou let out a deep sigh. ?Fine i'll come back.? ?Good. I have a mission for you when you get back here.? Jirou nodded, ?Alright... I'll see you when I get back.? ?Kay~ Bye~ Mmmmwah~!? Jirou shook his head and looked out the window. ?Why can't my life just be normal...?


----------



## Hero (Jan 28, 2016)

Team 6
Cake By The Ocean
Part 1













_ _______________________________________________
_
 White-crested waves crashed on the shore. The masts swayed violently, every  which way. In the periwinkle blue sky the gulls were circling like white flakes.  It was a chilly spring morning. The sun was overhead, and down below, in the water were fishing boats. Etched on the silver-silent black  fishing boats, tiny black needles of masts,  men cast  invisible lines into the water. And the only sounds were the occasional  plashing of an oar, the creaking of an oarlock, the springlike leap and  flip-flop of fish resisting capture.

Ashore, the area was encompassed in a bubble of warm, fragrant steam from the  funnel cake deep fryers. It smelled like sweet vanilla cake batter you  licked off a spoon. A girl sat near the ocean's edge, taking it all in. The wet sand at the water’s edge was smooth and frigid under her bare  toes—her sandals dangled from her fingers. The crisp, salt-scented  breeze billowed her calf-length skirt and open cotton blazer, and  whipped strands of dark brown hair across her face. She planted her  feet as the next icy wave surged ashore, leaving her toes buried in  sand. After two more waves, only the insteps showed. The smell the salt water and the sound of waves  crashing against the shoreline, and feel the granular sand under her  feet, was a pleasurable feeling. Her serenity however was interrupted by the whines of her pained teammate.

"I’m so sunburned I’m embarrassed, but you can’t tell I’m blushing  because I’m sunburned. I’m so ashamed I could just lie on the beach and  die." the boy whined, digging his face into his knees.

"Then do it." the girl shot back aggravated. Immediately the boy raised his head and looked at her hurtfully.

"Asami-san, that's not nice...perhaps...are you on your period?" the boy asked crawling towards the girl to more closely observed her anatomy. Asami's face flushed red and she squealed, pushing the boy away from her.

"Takashi get away from me you perv!"

"Huehuehuehue. I am not a perv. I am a medic and I'm just using this opportunity to advance...my studies" he grinned slyly, then used his opportunity to tackle Asami and pin her playfully. On the top of a nearby sand dune, the captain of Team 6, Shinji, laughed.

"Sai, are you gettin' a look at this? Our lil bro is such a horn dog."

"Prepubescent sex really isn't my thing...pedo." Sayano said, casually throwing shade at the end of her sentence, then proceeding to sip from her cup of tea. The man looked over at the dark skinned girl irritated, but then punched her in the arm and smiled.

"Good one."

Standing up, the man peered down at his watch to see how much time he and his siblings had before they had to appear before the crowd that had already aggregated in the pier. There wasn't much time left, so Shinji felt like it was time to wrap things up. "Takashi stop screwing around, we've gotta dip!"

Takashi looked up at Shinji completely defeated, but across Asami's face, there was nothing but joy. Realizing that Asami would be alone for a bit, Shinji left her with some information. "Asami, keep yourself busy ok? When we're done, we'll all meet in front of the ferris wheel next to the funnel cake stand!"

Asami gave a thumbs up signaling that the plan was ok with her. "You heard your brother, GET!" Asami said kicking Takashi in the butt as he walked away. When he reached the top of the dune, Takashi discovered that Sayano and Shinji already had his royalty kimono waiting for him. Quickly Takashi whipped his body of sweat and slipped into his festival garb. Sayano and Shinji did the same. With all three individuals ready and presentable, Kotogakure's "Prism Festival" was in full effect.
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2016)

*Jirou- Mastering Steel Release: Steel Leg.*​
Jirou was forced to stop for the night, as the train he was on didn't have any place to sleep. ?Megumi wont like me being away, but I guess I can use this time to practice my new jutsu.? He smirked to himself and headed out towards a nice forested area. ?Let's see... I've got my arm.? He looked down at his right arm and clenched his fist a few times. ?So, a leg would be next. Then after that maybe both.? He nodded to himself and looked at the tree before him. ?Well then, I guess it's you and me tree. Mano... a treeo...? He sighed and rubbed the back of his head. ?Glad no one else heard that... I think I spent too long on that train with Shou.? 

Using his knowledge of how to turn his arm to steel, he'd focus this time on turning hid leg. It was the same basic ideology so it shouldn't prove to be too difficult... right? ?Well... Let's give it a shot I guess.? Jirou rotated his shoulders around and looked down at his hands. ?We've been doing a lot of handsign training so... Let's hope this works out huh?? Jirou began to focus on his legs, working on the idea of coating one of them in his chakra. He just had to focus on the feeling, the chakra moving throughout his body and push it over his leg.

This was the easy part by now, he was able to get it quickly. But the next part was still the toughest, how to turn that chakra into steel. He had managed it with his arms and the feeling was the same, but the handsigns needed would be different. His focal point had to change because the limb was changed. So, he began the long test of which handsigns would work best, what would give him the best combination and focus. 

His mind became a flurry of ideas and his hands soon followed. This sign that one, his hands would move quickly, he knew how he wanted it to end up; just not the path to get there. He continued this method for hours and hours, ignoring the passing of time. It wasn't important right now, he needed to get this done, he needed to complete this technique. Then, it came to him, he could reverse the seals! If the arms were one, the legs would be the opposite right? And so, the seals were reversed, he practiced and practiced it until his stomach growled in frustration. ?Urgh.. I'm hungry...? He let himself fall to the ground and spread out his arms. 

?But, I think I finally got it.? He smiled as he looked up at the morning sky. ?Oh? Is it morning already? Haha... man time sure does-? Ring! Ring! His phone interrupted his thought. ?Yeah?? ?WHERE ARE YOU!?? Once more it was megumi sensai on the other end of the line screaming at him... the norm really. ?I had to stop for the night-? ?THE NIGHT!? It's been two days!? ?What!? Really!? That's why im so hungry...? ?GET! HERE! NOW!? ?Alright Alright! I'm on my way!? Jirou shook his head and hung up the phone. ?After I eat...?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2016)

*Shou Mashima Handseal Training​*










​
Shou found himself a nice place to sit in the center of Kumogakure. He'd decided to stop here after his mission with Yuuko, why not after all? It was her home town right? He smirked a bit as he pulled out a scroll with music notes written all over it. ?Well then.? He placed the scroll on the ground and with a little chakra, out popped a guitar and amp. He calmly and collectedly plugged the guitar to the amp and turned it on, a loud screeching hiss overtaking the area. 

?Urgh... What is that noise!?? Some of the villagers remarked, clasping their hands over their ears. ?Forgive me everyone.? Shou's voice turned low and smooth, ?I've forgotten my manners.? The people looked at him with strange eyes, wondering just what the young man was up too. ?My name is Shou Mashima, I'm the singer for a band known as.. DEVIL.? His head tilted downward, hiding his eyes from the crowd. ?I'd like to play a song for you... If you would listen.? 

With that, his hands began to move and sway up and down the neck of the guitar. His fingers fluttered the frets and strummed the strings. His eyes closed as he let himself be taken over by something, else. It was as though he lost all control over his body, his actions no longer his own. This was the feeling he lived for while playing his guitar, something more, a moment where his mind and body no longer connected. He felt the power of the strings in his fingers, but not the intent behind them. 

He just let himself move, let his body express what it is it wished to say to everyone before him. Perhaps it was the pain, the pain he'd been suffering through all these years. Perhaps it was longing, longing to be something more... or even the lonely feeling that crept inside of his heart and mind like a limp grave-keeper watching over the dead.

Whatever this feeling was that he was expressing, he knew that it was only when his fingers met fret that he felt at peace. He didn't worry about the world of assassins or ninjas in these few moments. His fingers continued to fly on their own as they played the song of his soul. He needed to keep himself sharp for when the band would get back together. The first CD was going to be officially released soon after all and he would want to be sure he was ready for the tour.

He let himself play and play until the song eventually faded into the air, nothing more than a distant memory on his fingertips and completely left from his mind and body. His control over himself had returned and he simply put his guitar back into the scroll along with the amp. ?Thank you for listening to my song. Remember to buy my bands album. DEVIL Unleashed.?

Shou was unsure of how long he had or even what song he had played. He was sure of only one thing, clearly the man he was looking for was not in this town... And his fingers hurt really bad. "Urgh, i must have been playing for a really long time if my fingers hurt like this." He thought to himself, but it wasn't of any concern right now... He played his guitar, he got the songs out of his soul. Soon, he might play some more, in fact... "I think i will." Shou smirked... 

On the train to the next town, he picked up his guitar once again... and once more he let his soul drift in the form of sound.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
"You are persistent, Ren Houki," Kurome commented, slowly turning around as he lithely landed on the rooftops behind her. There were, of course, tells of his arrival: the wild flapping of his traveler's cloak in the desert wind, the click of the metal clasp on his weapons pouch as he drew his weapon. There really wasn't much opportunity to take time with being quiet when the lives of an entire village worth of people, as she had proven earlier, could be taken at a moment's notice.

"And you are a homicidal psychopath of a child in need of a lesson. Now, if we're done stating the obvious..." He raised Ivory Edge, the mirror-like silver blade gleaming in the light. The shinobi's eyes narrowed and hardened, and he threw himself off the building, swooping down on Kurome like a bird of prey.

She ducked, letting the first swing whisper past the crown of her head, and countered by making a horizontal slash aimed at his throat. Ren swayed his body back, went for the head again, but Kurome had already flickered away, appearing behind him in a blur of motion. "You make your movements too obvious," the girl commented quietly, and thrust her blade forward...

... into the fabric of his now discarded traveler's cloak. Surprise flashed on her face and she instinctively moved herself back, but she was a beat too slow. A silver dagger flew, ripping through the cloak like daylight through curtains, and bit into the flesh of her shoulder. Kurome spun, just in time to see Ren catch the sailing weapon in his hand and swing for her throat.

Metal met metal once more. "So, why are you doing this? Normal girls your age usually spend their time playing with dolls, not trying to conduct mass murder," the Houki stated, voice strained with effort as he pressed his blade down on hers. 

"They are my orders," Kurome answered calmly, feet sliding back in the dirt. Physical strength wasn't one of Ren's strong points, but he had size on her. For all her skill and chakra, Kurome was still ultimately limited by her small frame and build, and Ren intended to take advantage of that. 

"Orders from who?"

"Mother," came the chilling reply.

"It sounds like you may need a better mother," he muttered. Calcium flared, lending strength to his body, and the Houki pressed down more. Kurome slid back, the sudden surge in pressure making her momentarily lose her balance, and Ren moved once more. 

Like a snake, her shadows lashed out, erupting into the corporeal world in a thin tendril-like form. It bit into his side, drawing blood and pushing him back before he could capitalise on his advantage. Ren winced, but the wound was only shallow?another blessing of his calcium flare. 

What _really_ shocked him was Kurome's facial expression. It was one of tranquil fury.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru 
The Island of Dreams*
​
Jirou made it back to the village, he had barely even managed to step off the train when, ?There you are!!? Megumi rushed up to him and grabbed his arm. ?Ah Megumi-sensai...? ?Shut up! Do you have any idea how long you've kept me waiting!? I've got half a mind to ignore you for the next week you know! But no! I gotta be a good sensai!? She growls, taking the young gennin off to god knows where. ?Where... are we-? ?Shut up! We've gotta go get the pictures!? She snapped at him. ?Wait, pictures? For what? I'm confused...? Jirou blinked a bit while being dragged down the road. 

?Well maybe if someone wasn't days late they'd know what's going on!? She mumbled to herself. ?Please explain...? Jirou knew that she probably wouldn't listen but... one could hope. ?Ugh! We're going to a place called the island of dreams to investigate the missing persons reports obviously! So to get there we need to create false identities so that we match the criteria of the people he or she or they have been abducting!? 

?Oh... That's smart Megumi-sensai!? Jirou exclaimed, ?Fufufu, of-course it is! I'm not just a gorgeous face you know!? Though she wouldn't tell Jirou that it was the kage and councils idea for the shinobi to take false identities...


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 30, 2016)

The Collapse
Fuma



Fuma listened to the voices around him, engineers, scientists, labourers you name it all had gathered upon the freight elevator that dropped into the abyss below. Illuminated only by the occasional flood light but even that failed to extinguish the darkness that swirled up from the depths below. He found himself counting down in his head, they must of long gone past the aquifer below Sunagakure by now....

3000ft...
3500ft...

By now the rise in temperature became familiar seeming to match that of the surface he sighed softly, it was just about the only thing he enjoyed about the trip down into the depths. The cool air, unpolluted by the manufactorums that dotted the landscape above...

4000ft...
4250ft...

It was slowing down, the heavy industrial brakes appeared to screech causing a rain of sparks to descend upon them from above, as if to be blessed by some foreign god. With a shake of his head he doubled his focus on the orange light that flashed directly ahead of them.

4500ft... That deep huh...

The elevator had come to a halt and people brushed past him jumping at the opportunity to walk off pains in their legs from being stood motionless for so damned long, it led out to a concentrate tunnel which in turn opened up into what was best described as a hanger, he leaned upon the railing and peered down below.

A pair of heavy duty tracks ran the length of the hanger mounted upon them the behemoth that was the Shadowblade, a railway cannon and mobile command centre he found himself only questioning the need or desire to build such a thing. It's main gun given it's size could possibly rival that of the legendary beasts, better yet how did one power such a weapon?

In it's shadow bondsmen and women, plus the occasional Vanguard moved like ants across it's hull repairing damage and replacing armoured plating, he couldn't help but notice the fact that to the right flank the hull had been ripped into by what appeared to be two scathing strikes. Turning to the right he could see the tunnel it presumably travelled was heavily guarded by atleast two entire War Cohorts of Vanguard backed up by Icarus positions.

_He stations this many... Genji what are you hiding down here?_

A voice broke his concentration echoing from the intercom located just behind him, "Shadowblade deployment is to take place at 1400 hours. Expedition Team leaders are to report to command deck for briefing immediately."

His shoulders tensed at the thought of being in the presence of Bright, if they couldn't trust the guy why in gods name did they assign him to the expeditions. His entire team had a 100% fatality rate and given the success of others he doubted it had anything to do with what lay beyond that tunnel, throwing himself back he turned and went to make his way along the walk way eventually coming to a stairway that descended into the hangers below.

At the base of these steps a single Vanguard stood armed with a pair of pistols, "Identification?" The individual asked, it was almost impossible to tell the difference between it's gender given the great cloak and voice modulations. "Is that necessary?" An engineer returned with a frown, the patch upon his jacket indicating he was the chief officer.

"Yes, it is."The Vanguard responded in matter-of-fact fashion causing the man to give a disgruntled mutter before reaching into his pocket and handing over what looked to be a small tablet of some kind. Not waiting for the Vanguards response he pushed past and exited into the hanger, Fuma was next and the Vanguard simply looked at him and stepped aside, he felt slight buzz in his mind. "Wait aren't you going to ask for ID?"

"I already have it sir."The Vanguard looked confused and pointed a finger to it's head and Fuma sighed, "Of course you do."

Once out he begun to make his way over to the loading ramp briefly seeing the Chief Engineer come to his side, "Well aren't you a lucky soul."

"If you're referring to the damned chip in my head, no I am not."He snapped finding the intrusion less than welcome.

"... Yeah I figured as much."The chief nodded to himself and added, "I'm Ken by the way."

"Fuma H-"

"Don't say it, first lesson you'll need to learn is not to introduce yourself by your name on the other side. Trust me, it's bad mojo."

"Huh?"He returned confused but before the engineer could respond he broke out into a sprint at the intercomm, "Outpost Sigmar reports contacts - Keter ETA 5 Minutes. Emergency Launch has been authorised, all crew are to report to the Shadowblade without delay."

Fuma blinked and shook his head he honestly no idea what all this meant but given how everyone seemed to suddenly start rushing their work it couldn't be anything good. Reaching the inner workings of the Shadowblade he couldn't help but feel in awe at the craftsmanship, much of the technology used seemed foreign to him with intricate inner brass workings he moved through halls as patrols of Vanguard led by their Pack Leaders moved about taking up defensible positions about the place. Heavy machinery worked tirelessly to move cargo and supplies about the deck.

He passed by what appeared to be the engine room, barely getting a glimpse of the core it surged with chakra the likes of which he'd never seen, the very fact it was a visible purple hue hinted at the immense power it held and once more he found himself questioning it, chakra like that had to come from somewhere but where? The bulkhead slammed shut and heavy iron rods reinforced it locking the entire section off to everyone but those who we're now trapped inside.

"They really thought of everything huh?"He asked himself as he approached the command deck, computers and officers darting about the place with the latest command reports from across the monstrosity. The commander of this entire operation appeared to be a man hunched in heavy red robe adorned with various golden chains and trinkets, supporting himself upon a cane and axe fashioned into the shape of a cog he stood with remarkable authority. He was the only one armed upon the command deck, although given the preculiar shape of the axe he argued as to it's viability as a weapon.

"Director..."The voice was distant and foreign.

"Where are the others?" Fuma questioned looking around the room expecting Bright and other expedition leaders to be present, "I have dismissed them, as you have been."

"Not the talkative type Striga?" The name came to him although he knew not from where only that the feint buzzing in his head continued.

Striga chuckled before breaking out into a wheezing cough specks of rust falling from beneath his robe, it was only then he noticed the very same spider like appendages that Lazarus had. "I am Architect Striga, or war master as the Vanguard call me. Let that sink in for a moment, this expedition is not simply a matter of raiding a few tasteless ruins and as we are under attack I'd suggest you arm yourself and speak not your name beyond these walls."

Before he could ask once again the same question the ground shook as though an earthquake had struck the facility. "Outer defences have been breached."An officer from the front of the command centre called back.

"Transfer power to weapons and disengage locks."Striga returned and a loud clank echoed about the structure before he felt movement under his feet. "Heed my words boy, and prepare or else you can forget about everything you hold dear."

Fuma sighed and turned collecting his Silver Bulls from the security officers outside and looked up to the tunnel that flashed over head as the twin freight trains began to pick up speed. Their was an ominous feeling about the whole situation that only revealed itself as they passed into a thick wall of mist and shadow.

Suddenly everything changed, the skies flashed with crimson light and thunderous echoes spread throughout the valley, looking to either side he saw the culprits stationary artillery pieces each accelerating shells into the skies above looking from where they came it appeared to be a black hole consistently expanding back and forth and behind that a wall of red, he looked upwards into the twlight sky and saw the wall to be a massive dust storm least three times that which occasionally passed through Sunagakure.

Their was a moments peace as the artillery had stopped firing, and the train briefly buckled as it hit rougher ground, Vanguard began to and spread out across the deck taking up positions against the railings, with heavy weapon teams setting up culvines towards the centre. What the hell had he gotten himself into?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2016)

*King 
In 
The Hellfire Arc*​
They had stated their problem and it was in that very same problem that the most transcendent mind in the room saw the solution. Primitives were basic creatures whose hedonistic streaks made them susceptible to the carrot of materialistic providence. The Great One, King Kazama, was an individual who been blessed with blessings on blessings, there was no enumeration to those blessings and as such he was virtually always in a position of power when dealing with people who would not suppress that hedonistic streak. So as he heard of these ?Wanderers? who had overstayed their welcome according to those who worshipped at the Church of Durga, he saw it as a potential avenue for business.

A common misconception about the young man who had taken to stoically absorbing the goings ons around him was that he was very much about hellfire and brimstone. That his pride did not allow for him to be pragmatic, but the problem with this line of thinking is that it assumes that King can be stymied by such a primitive modus operandi. The thing that is paramount to King is his own happiness, and it is more important to insure that happiness rather than to allow his pride to write checks that it can not cash. With that in mind as much as every cell, every fiber, every aspect of his being in the physical and metaphysical, screamed with rancorous agony to use his power as King of the Earth to bring this church down he knew it was not the right move. With no knowledge of the battle strength of the people here, if any of them were like Masahiro Touma, on top of the fact that Hisoka was here. She was a difficult opponent but one that King knew he could beat, but knowing he could beat her did not guarantee he could take on the others that made up this flock. This was an example of King Kazama having the presence of mind to know that his pride could lead to a fall, however minor, if he bit off more he could chew in taking on everyone in this room. 

That?s why the Wanderers were such an important part of his plan. Those who worshipped Durga and all traces of it needed to be eradicated. This was a phase of that endeavor that was ripe for information gathering.

?Are you people so weak that you can not hope to fend off these Wanderers without calling for divine ordinance?? King?s question was simultaneously insulting,probative, and self aggrandizing all at the same time. For Naomi and Mariella his arrogance was surely a spectacle.

?As I said, Lady Durga promotes kindness and understanding. Kindness is not weakness, sometimes it takes more strength to ask for help. As mayor and caretaker of this hallowed ground I thought getting qualified and experienced individuals for this sort of thing was better than potentially having one of our parishioners harmed.?​
As far as King was concerned that was one of the nicest ways to say that they were expendable while the the minds of those corrupted by Durga were valuable. The Silver Scion could only roll his eyes at the bizzaro sense of valuation that this blonde nun seemed to have.

?If that is the case I would like to get this over with as soon as possible. Point me in the direction of where I can find these Wanderers.? It was hard to discern if this was a request or command but before Mother Ash could answer King continued, ?I do not need the assistance of a tiny little girl or a nascent teenager. I shall go alone and when I come back this will all be over.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2016)

*King Kazama*
is
*Saving All Kinds of Souls*​
Sensing the listlessness of this particular flock King took his place at the head acting as their compass. He retreated into his own thoughts at this juncture not seeing any further point in interacting with the riffraff. Stirrings of mutiny or kinship between these two tools in particular were as important as one rat fornicating with another in a dark destitute corner, suffice to say he didn't care what Okami and Niijima spoke about amongst themselves. They were amoeba he would employ to eradicate the false prophet, Masahiro Touma, from his green Earth.

It was almost comedic though, how Masahiro Touma was known to King only just recently but he had already come to be such a point of consternation and hatred that King was monomaniacal compulsion to slaughter.  It was this desire that was the true compass for the group as King's strategy was not necessarily a surface thought; it was a compulsion to get the job done. At this point that same compulsion had led them to a boundary of the Backlash Barrier, or the ersatz weather machine that acted as an igloo for Tetsu No Kuni.

*THWACK*​ 
There was no dramatic or majestic opening sequence ala Moses parting the Red Sea, no King merely bashed his sheathed blade against the barrier itself. The blow barely reverberating as the cold harsh air swept it's sonic ordinance away. In response to the unceremonious knock a portal opened in the barrier. The Silver Samurai did not offer any explanation simply walking through the portal, he nonchalantly used his eyes to beckon the people he simply viewed as a prized possession and prospective pet respectively.

Reaching the other side they saw what appeared to be a plaza of store fronts. They entered into what appeared to be a barbershop with King walking straight up and sitting right in the chair. There was a line of people seemingly waiting on line yet with his usual air of arrogance the Scion of Jashin simply ignored them.

"He's not this much of an asshole. No one can be this much of an asshole..."

"What are you waiting for sit down." He followed Okami and Niijima's eyes to the people sitting on line prompting a sign of exasperation from the monarch. "Gyousei Niijima I order you to get in the chair. I don't care what it does, I'm not sure she is allowed anyway." The follow up thought that he did not share was that he wasn't sure if pets were allowed. Suffice it to say both Okami and Niijima relented and sat as King strongly suggested.










​ 
The chair reclined backward and flipping around as the trio were sent somersaulting down a secret chute with a giant auxiliary fan at the bottom. The experience wasn't familiar to Niijima who was unceremoniously deposited to the bottom of the chute on his buttox while Okami never came down. The huge fan created the illusion they had fallen far further. Taking a gander at the chute Okami was in he saw the girl had embedded herself into the metallic cylinder.

"What a burden this group is." Was all he said as Okami dropped down and Niijima gathered to his feet. They had been deposited into a dark corridor with a single ceiling light dangling in front of an ominous door. King walked up to the door and once again banged his sheath against the door but this time in tune to a rhythmic beat. This prompted that ceiling light to change color as a green infrared grid shone down on King. As it dissipated a lock on the door disengaged and as they had done previously the party followed King into an even bigger room. The sight of a smartly dressed older gentleman with slicked back hair greeted them, as he stood parallel to a bannister. The gentleman carried the air of a dignified caretaker.



"Good day King Kazama, when Sir Nazo had told me you would be coming I knew this was the place I needed to be. I see you've brought the urchin and someone new. None of the other families are present."​


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2016)

_
Hellfire
Interaction Event
Mission
Naomi Minami​_
It was a slight turn of a knife that made Naomi turn to the girl after she stated the obvious. A slight turn of a knife in an already healing self-inflicted wound. Naomi didn?t know what she disliked more, not being recognized by people as Kyo?s younger sister, or being only recognized as Kyo?s younger sister. The price of being the Hokage younger sister. Though it was a healing wound, a wound that was trying ever so slowly stitch itself up. So she only looked before turning away from the girl and back to the mother. 

The mother smiled at the children and shook her head.​
?I am so sorry that I can?t provide you with anything epic.? Her voice was warm like the sun on a winter?s day, her eyes were as deep as a dark pool. She did really look like a mother, a mother of something bigger and better than herself. However, as Naomi eyes scanned over her, she began to read her almost unconsciously. And maybe that was why she noticed it. The black thing that was hanging around her neck. 

Naomi looked at the mother?s clothes, it couldn?t be a cross the thing that was hanging around her neck was way to big that the clothes fitted around the thing. Though maybe her wide eye stare had caught the attention of the mother, who smiled and just took it out.

?You wanted to see this?? She asked, ?It?s very big and gaudy isn?t??

It was big and red and had an unnatural design to it. It looked almost like it was a real thing, that it could open it eyes at any moment. The thing that hung around her neck was almost too ugly for words, but for Naomi it was something completely different. Something that was complete and utterly?.

_?It?s beautiful~? _Naomi tone change from the small innocent tone to something completely different, the girl reached out and touched the red thing,_ ?It?s such a beautiful behelit.?_

Ash eyes widen before gripping the girls hand, ?You know of this?!? 

Naomi nodded, ?Oh yes! I have heard and seen some, but each one is unique in its shape and size, but yours is the first one to seem so?.so big?.?

The mother let go of Naomi?s hand and held up the thing, ?Yes mines is different from the ones I was introduced to, though it wasn?t always like this?At first it was small, but?It grew and grew?I heard it feed off of the chakra of its wearer. Though for me, I never really had such a semblance for that type of thing. Though many rumors surround these things.?

_?Like how it can grant wishes?.?_​
For a minute the mother had a look on her face that said so much, but her face only moved just an inch. 

?Though it was a child?s dream?A childish rumor?.?​
?Maybe you didn?t ask for the right wish.? Naomi interrupted as she looked at the older woman, ?Behelits are weird things. You don?t just stumble upon them by accident. Fate led you to them and thus only a fated wish can unlock its true potential. Or so I heard from others...?

Naomi eyes fell back to the huge behelit as the mother dropped it back down on her chest. 

?Then it must be fate that you know what it is, I would love to give this to you as a reward.? The Mother motioned towards the thing, ?With such pretty red hair, it will probably grant your wishes faster than they do mines?

Naomi smiled before turning on her heels, ?No that one is yours and yours alone, though keep your head up mother, maybe one day your fated wish will be heard.?

The mother gave a confused glance, a fated wish? A wish that was fated? She looked at her behelit. She had made plenty of wishes on this thing when she first received it. She had hoped for good grades and wished for a good semester in school when she went. She had hoped to be married with children, though as she stood in this church. None of those things came true. Not a single of those small wishes, so she couldn?t think of anything now?.

What could she had possibly wanted that would make the behelit hear her?

Naomi got to the door, ?We should head out. The leader of the Wanders is a woman of the name of Shea. They are on the other side of town.?

?Please!? The mother?s voice was high and it almost caused Naomi to jump, ?I?I don?t want to get on their bad side, if you can convince Shea to come to the church so we can talk?.I?ll?.?

?I?ll really appreciate it.?​
Naomi eyes widen for a quick second before a smile dominated her face, ?I will try my best~?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Fall To Pieces"_


Kurome and Ren engaged in combat inside the alley between two nearby buildings. One of them was being pushed back and if he continued to wait, one of them could be killed. He squinted his eyes as he took aim with his gun. It was now or never to decide what Kentarou had to.

Four shots rang out, they did not strike any human targets, rather they struck the four black shadow tendrils that were attacking Ren._ "I'm not just going to let you kill someone in front of me," _ with that howling shout, Kentarou took another shot, this time at Kurome's feet, obviously to get her to back off. Normally, a gun user like Kentarou would be best suited for mid-ranged combat. However, Kurome raised an eyebrow as she watched the boy take an odd action.

He ran between the two of them and quickly swing down his pistol at Kurome. To which, the girl easily knocked the attack to the side with one of her knives. He didn't stop there, the young teacher brought his gun back up, swinging it at her right side. "Do you think this is a game!?" obviously noticing his unwillingness to shoot her, Kurome evaded the strike without much effort by lowering her positon, and following it up with a harsh kick to his gut.

Kentarou could feel the air knocked out out of him as he was pushed back, colliding with Ren, who was running up behind him. "That's an improvement, but don't get in the way if you aren't serious," the blue-haired older male stated as he pushed the incoming boy to the side. However, it was that timing that allowed Kurome to form her jutsu. Namely, the two large black tentacles that erupted from her shadow.

The two large black masses swooped down to crush the two of them. What was unfortunate was not simply the size of the large creations, but the fact that they were large enough to completely envelop the entire alley, leaving them with no escape.

Faced with this, Kentarou took a simple action. _"Ren!" _he quickly shouted, pointing the pistol in his direction. Before Ren could question the situation, Kentarou fired and the bullet came straight for the Houki's head. No, it flew two inches away from his face and shot open the nearby window behind him. Without waiting any further, Ren quickly jumped through the building, followed closely by Kentarou. Just at that moment, the two large tentacles slammed heavily in the the thick sand on the ground.

One window wasn't just destroyed, many shattered into pieces thanks to the mighty shock wave sent by the seismic slam. The two boy's held their heads down as glass, dust and sand flew through the air within the building. ​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 30, 2016)

*Saving All Kinds of Souls* 



Linus Bach was the more traditional valet of King, a man who had been with the Kazama clan since before their numbers were reduced. In a way he was a prized possession and relic of the Kazama's a fact the old gentleman reveled in as it was a position filled by generations of the Bach family before him. Next to Nijiima this was someone who was as close to King as could be.

"According to Nazo this girl is part dog, but she seems to be house broken so no need to worry about her making a mess."​
It was as if the air had been suctioned out of the room, as despite her relative silence, Okami was ready to bellow her voice out towards Kazama. "You know what! F-" With a swift motion, Nijima brought his hand to cover the lycan's mouth. She struggled for roughly three seconds before ripping his hand off her face, but upon the wait must have realized that King was not worth the effort.

"Now, now, sir, I would never question your wisdom but I would endeavor to suggest that if she looks like a young woman then she is no different from any other. What is the saying? If it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, then it is a duck. But as always I defer to the King for he is wise."

Sensing the combustible nature of the moment Linus Bach clapped his hands as light invaded the room revealing that they were all standing on a plateau that led to the lower level of which there was a bannister acting as a boundary. A fleet of metal mischief greeted the trio of young warriors.

Expensive automobiles, sleek motorbikes, and lavish snowbikes filled the ranks of the iron cavalcade bearing various logos of top-notch manufacturers such as the Inoue Kingdom and Ishiyama Corporation. The implication was rather explicit; King Kazama was a very rich boy with a love of toys. That same love for his possessions was burgeoning and palpable as he allowed his face the privilege of a smile.

"Having set foot in Tetsu no Kuni I am no longer bound by the rules of our faith, however traveling on foot in these conditions is undesirable. If I do not desire it then it cannot be done. You three will load the snow bikes into the truck I decide to nap?"

King felt the air in the room change as an unwanted precsence had finally decided to make itself known. 

A hollowed sound like the shrill cry of a zephyr began in the interspace that separated the opulent terminus from the entrance. It was the clamor of the auxiliary fan once again, reverberating down the hall before coming to a silence. 

?I may have spoken to soon sir.? The refined chamberlain spoke, taken note of the coming footsteps that approached, then stopped at the doorway. Just like King a rhythmic beat created a tinny that was easily recognizable to the Kazama inheritor; however, in contrast to his own this one was quite over the top and hyper, perhaps a bit silly and playful. Regardless, if someone other than he and those who followed in were entering this place, it could only mean that one of the ?other families? had decided to make use of this place in the same passage of time. 

?Ah, young master Muramasa, how rare it is to see you here without your father or Lady Sango. How do you do?? Bach more casual approach to this new arrival belie the respective timbre he used when addressing him. 

?~Hello. I am quite fine, thanks for asking~? An exuberant reply as his face glowed with a dim graceful light and pink sparkles alongside ordinary smile. 

?I am glad to hear it. Interestingly enough young master, you are not the only one making use of this facility today.? His curiosity caught, he peaked behind the poised butler to catch a glimpse of who this ?else? that decided to make use of this place was. Common sense dictated that it could only be someone who held equal status as him or was a member of the church. Needless to say the person that Bach spoke of fell under both categorizes. Someone who he rarely ever had any form of interactions with; nonetheless, manners were always important as he began a wave. 

?Helloooo~?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 30, 2016)

Fuma
The Branded

Fuma ducked beneath the sphere of purple fluid that shot over his head, striking into the back of a Vanguard solider stood behind him. It burned through his cloak like acid pushing onto the armour beyond and exposing the soft tissues beneath. He blocked out everything from the pained screams of fellow men and women to the warcries and rallying calls of the Pack Leaders.

Twisting his body around he came into view of the culprit a spider like creature whose abdomen pulsed with the corrupted life that laid within, it's spawn scattering about the deck causing havoc amongst the melee. Having his hand cannon prepared he brought it around taking only a brief moment to aim at nothing in particular and firing a single round, the shell missed what he assumed to be the creatures head and straight into the abdomen beyond bringing a swift end to one of many foes that had begun to attack the Shadowblade.

The once dark skies were once more filled with the flashes of heavy weapons fire as a patrol group engaged several reptilian creatures that appeared to have joined the assault. Despite suffering heavy loses they appeared to be holding their own, each Vanguard fighting with the same efficiency of a machine.

Several lights flashed appeared upon his HUD, impact warnings. If this battle had taught him anything it was to trust the wet-ware to keep him safe, or at least make him aware of them. Once more he found himself dodging each time poising and firing another round into his closest target, and with each creature slain another would take it's place... They could each fight without fear of death but it was meaningless if they couldn't find a way to stem the tide.

"Striga, I do hope the 'war master' has a plan to deal with these things." He spoke making sure to keep his tone clear and crisp even against the sounds of combat.

"Loses are within tolerances, calculations indicate our victory is assured do not question my judgement. Trust in the machine to destroy our enemies and the locals call them Branded."

"Branded?"He asked himself coming to realise only now that each combatant was different from the last, their was no theme these creatures what so ever only that they seemed to be the formation of rotten, warped, or corrupted beasts. He cursed to himself as he was struck by the claws of what appeared to be a bear of some description, being knocked off his feet he rolled back to recover finding just enough time to unload another shell into the beasts head, although the round seemed to fail to penetrate it's armour it did recoil ending a potentially fatal assault.

"Prepare for reinforcements Director..." Striga spoke crudely before the link was broken down into static.

Looking up he could see in the distance vast swathes of men and women being torn limb from limb by something entirely foreign, it's height matched that of a house, four scythe like appendages swung freely cutting through metal as if merely tissue paper worst of all it seemed to be coming straight for him as if it had a sense of intelligence realising he wasn't like the rest and somehow important.

Turning to dash away and put distance between him and it he placed both hand cannons into their holsters feeling his chakra drained away to feed the ammunition he kept them firm and steady even as it began to overwhelm the casings waiting for the last moment to turn and face his foe, it had caught up to him with ease and was already poised to strike forcing him to leap into the air to avoid a low swing by two of the scythes like blades each spraying the deck with an acidic substance that immediately killed five vanguard to either flank.

Bringing both pistols togeather he took his shot both casings meeting at a central point the chakra stored within, incompatible with the other detonated into a maelstrom of energy, the force was enough to send him flying into the sealed bulkhead forcing the wind from his lungs. He collapsed to his knees looking up to find his attack had done nothing unphased by the energies that tore up it's weaker kin it charged forward maw agape, ichor pouring clean as it prepared to devour it's prey.

*"Input accepted: Conquest Protocol Activated."*

Fuma raised his head, the ground shook in a thunderous tone, the sound of buckling metal plates was like the drums of war growing steadily, the beast was arms length away still stunned from the blow he'd took he found himself resigned to his fate, he could feel it now the sound of each limb as it struck the deck.

It was then he noticed the culprit wasn't in fact the creature but rather something else entirely, the beast roared in pain a large humanoid mech shoulder charged right into it's side knocking it back across the deck. The machine was clearly built to resemble a human with a faceless helmet and large metal gauntlets that surged with crimson energy matching it's dust red paint.

This machine was clearly just that, a machine it spoke just like PHANTOM only made full use of audio compared to simple text upon a console. "Priority Target Identified: Proliferator, profile loaded. Threat Assessment: Moderate."

The giant stepped forward a shoulder mounted weapons system unloading a hail of fire into the creature they apparently called Proliferator, charging forward the machine braced and caught the creature forcing it to a halt several meters back across the deck where one of it's appendages struck across the helmet of the machine the acid coating the scythe seemed to provide the necessary cutting power to make a clean cut but as he expected it appeared simply for looks and nothing lay behind the helmet. Although it's intended target appeared to instead be the shoulder mounted gun that was flung skyward from the strike.

As the Proliferator made a second attempt the machine caught it mid swing before leading with a punch of it's free gauntlet the force of which produced a shockwave not unlike the one he created earlier by overcharging his guns. However unlike him the force seemed more than enough to force it back and with enough energy to cause the gripped appendage to be torn away from it's body but the battle of the titans was hardly worth his attention. The small fry still cased havoc and several appeared to be coming straight for him.

Forcing himself to his feet he took a few shots managing only to kill two in his weakened state before a reptilian creature bit into his leg causing him to scream from the pain kicking it away he limped forward firing yet another round into the creature. All the while in the background the iron giant fought valiantly with the Proliferator, exchanging blow for blow the machine appeared to have little regard for the damage it sustained simply fighting on as an eternal warrior it was built to be which ultimately gave it the advantage.

While these creatures fought with unmatched ferocity they still felt pain, and it was clearly taking it's toll on the Proliferator as each blow struck had what looked to be the force of a tank with every blow discharging deadly energies it wasn't long before the machine had pummelled it's target to death. The arrival of two more spelled defeat for the enemy giving Fuma the chance to rest among others, the Vanguard didn't so much care for their dead simply recovering technology, arms, and equipment from the fallen before dumping the bodies off the train.

"Well you got to admit without the Automatons you'd be dead right now."

"... Automatons?"Fuma questioned looking up to see the chief engineer once more this time stood with a device upon his wrist that appeared to display the machines status. "Yes automaton, could call them the heavy support of the Vanguard."

"And I take it I have you to thank for saving my life?"He asked motioning to the device on the chiefs wrist. The chief ran a hand through his oiled hair and gave a cautious nod, "To an extent, they're crudely made. You tell them where to go and what to do and they do exactly that."

"... Sounds dangerous."

"It can be in the wrong hands, a novice datasmith might tell them to kill in which instance they'll do just that and attempt to destroy everything. But we can dicuss that later, Striga and the Expedition leaders are meeting on the command deck."

"... I'm wounded can it wait?"

"Trust me, that's a scratch compared to some..."

The chief had a point, many of the Vanguard walked about the deck missing limbs or having sustained massive degrees of damage from puncture wounds to acid it was just about as bleak as he might of imagined war to be. Their were no winners here only losers, only question that remained was why had Genji committed so many resources to this 'black sun project'?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams​*​
Jirou had been given a new identity for the purpose of this mission, he was no longer Jirou Nishimaru, he was Kojaki Kenmaru. Born sixteen years ago, his parents died while he was still young and he was forced to live on the streets and scour through garbage cans for food. He eventually contracted a deadly illness that has no cure and he only had a few more months left to live. ?What... The hell is this backstory!?? Jirou shouts, looking at Megumi sensai. ?What? I have a tragic back story too! It's how you get picked up by the island!?

She cleared her throat. ?I'm the daughter of a wealthy businessman who had an affair on my mother and she ended up divorcing him and taking him for all his money. Then, she took me with her on a trip around the world where eventually I fell in love with a handsome and muscular marine biologist who also doubled as a body guard for priests. One day while we were volunteering at a homeless shelter, he was caught up in a bandit attack. He was only able to fight off twenty of the bandits before he was overcome by his wounds and died.? Megumi wiped a tear from her eye. ?Now I have millions of dollars... but i've lost the love of my life.?

Jirou stood in silence for a few moments, watching his sensai weep. ?I... I don't feel like this is a fair background.?Megumi wiped her tears away, ?Estobanza, I shall never forget you or your brave sacrifice.? Jirou looked down at his torn, matted, stained and... what appeared to be garbage smeared clothes. ?I really... I don't feel like I got the fair end of the stick here.? He went to pat Megumi on the back to get her attention however, ?Hey! Don't touch! Do you have any idea how much this dress costs!?? 

Jirou blinked a bit, ?I'm... assuming the kage doesn't know you spent the money on it...? ?It's coming out of your mission pay.? ?That seems right.?Jirou shook his head and left towards an alley. ?Well. I have to go home now.? He spoke, leaping into a garbage can. ?Don't mind me.? With that, he slammed the lid closed. ?kay~ Off to my mansion~? Megumi giggled, rushing away. 

?How long am I going to have to do this...? The young gennin let out a sigh and looked up at the garbage lid. ?I really dislike this situation...? 

A few hours Later-

SLAM!

?Huh!? What!?? Jirou jolted around and knocked the trashcan over, falling to the ground, the lid rolling off down the alley. ?Nngh... What the hell...? He rubbed the back of his head, ?Atatatata....? He winced a bit, before noticing an odd letter on the ground. ?Jirou Nishimaru.? He was... concerned to say the least, but... What could it hurt right? With caution he opened up the letter, ?Dear Jirou, I can see you are trying hard to find me, but that is unnecessary. You didn't need to change your sorted past to make you look more appetizing to me. Your brother was always the most popular wasn't he dearest jirou? He had the friends, the admiration of your family. You were merely the side child, the one that no one expected greatness of. But Dear Jirou I know where your brother is. I can help you find him. Just come to the train station, follow my orders and I will take you to the island of dreams. Quid Pro quo, dear Jirou. Do this for me, then I shall disclose the location of the scientist you seek.?

Jirou clenched his first and crumbled the paper. "Ichirou..." He looked up at the moon, it stood high in the sky still... It was late... "I'm sorry Megumi..." Jirou dashed off quickly towards the train station, there was one last train that arrived late at night.. If he could make it, he would be able to get to the island of dreams... Then he would find the answers he's been seeking...


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru 
The Island of Dreams*​
Megumi waited in the bedroom of her mansion, a silk robe wrapped around her body and a boa made from a bird she'd never even heard of around her neck. The bed she lay on was made from various geese and other foul, as well as sheets made of spiders silk. ?This is the life~ I wish I could live here everyday~ fufufu.? She cooed picking up a chocolate covered strawberry and taking a slow sensual bite. ?Ah~ there's really nothing better than the rich life.? She lay like that, eating her strawberries and living a life of decadence, but soon her eyes grew heavy and she felt the call of sleep wash over her. 

As she lay resting, a man stood at her window, he watched over her body. With a single step, he passed through the glass and lay a small box next to her on the bed. ?Worry not.? The voice spoke softly, ?You will be going to the island of dreams Megumi. But not the one of legend or lore.? He turned away from the sleeping woman and stepped back through the glass to the balcony. ?You try to take me for a fool, but my eyes see through your disguise.? The shadowed man looked over the village of konoha from Megumi's balcony. 

?The island of dreams calls only to those that truly need it. Those who've never lost a loved one, who's heart is filled with joy and happiness.? He turned back to look at Megumi. ?Those with love on their minds.? He quickly turned back around. ?Are not welcome on my island of dreams.? The man stepped onto the balcony's railing and slowly pulled himself up, the moon light blocking his visage. ?The island of nightmares on the other hand, welcomes all newcomers.? The man vanished into the moonlight, as though he had never been there in the first place.

*--- With Jirou ---*​
He looked down at his feet, there was a box with his named marked on it. ?This, he knew i'd be here.? He thought to himself, picking up the box and opening it. Inside once again was a letter and a few other items. He decided to read the letter first. ?Dear Jirou, Hello once more, I'm glad to see you've come to the station. You please me to no end Jirou, now before we begin your journey, take the remaining items from the box. Inside will be two tickets, one for the train and another for a private ship. Keep those, the other item will be a secondary letter to give to the captain of the ship. Deliver the letter, use the tickets, very simple my Dear Jirou, Very simple. I'll see you shortly, don't keep me waiting too long... I may forget where your brother is.?

Jirou clenched his fists tightly once more and let out a low growl. ?I don't have time for games like this, I've gotta find my brother...? He dashed quick as he could to get the last train before the station closed. Where he was going, The Island of Dreams... what kind of place was it? What kind of man was this... islands owner... Many questions flooded his mind but the most important was simple and clear... ?Where is my brother...?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2016)

You no longer are the protagonist of your story.

Ace



_Just How Things Are_










​
_Sparks adorned the dimness of the field, today I'm confronted with yet another adversary much more powerful than I. My blades, yet they are the amalgamation of my strength, are being overpowered. My feet, yet I planned every movement, every pivot, every secular pattern with delicate precision, they are not remotely as quick as that of the man before me. Indeed, this was a lost battle the moment I stepped foot upon it. The moment I realized that the chill that ran across my spine was that of my conscious telling me that this was just a battle that I couldn't win. That the man that was named Kenta was one that could truly be capable of erasing me from this world.  

While our eyes locked itself on the furry of a battle, the echoes howl a lightning surging across of plaintive field. With each individual swing, I follow with another, adjusting my move-set, clearing thought and focusing on every muscle, developing my stance with cautious flair, here on this night I find myself outnumbered. Not by men, but by skill. The man distanced himself, evading my swings tenaciously. Our periphery not expanding beyond a couple of centimeters, he was mocking me. Knowingly keeping he's eyes and mines at a gap close enough to tell what the other was thinking. It wasn't too difficult, really. That smile of his, that semblance, it all spoke volumes. He was testing me, looking at me like a toy. 

I can't reciprocate, as my stare only speak the truth of what I am sensing. Five blade of historical value, the precursors of history own power floating around me, like the ring of Saturn they are now a part of me, magnetically bound to me, freely I can swing  and adjust their position to follow up as immediately as possible. However, his pistol glistened, a trace followed at the surface of the space, a light that emanated the trek of his movements. Utilizing it to parry my blows, the spark of thunder broke the prevalent silence, masked the field on a glare of blue. 

Whomever predicted such would in fact detail that tonight a storm would arrive, yet no clouds protruded the skies, no signs of any disturbance. And yet, with such relic under my possession I feel as if I have now gained nothing. Summoning them would only provide the outlet of ease, and yet that in itself has seem to beget more problems for me. My stare, yet silent and focused was like an open book to a specialized murderer. To him, the emotion flurrying through them were one he had experienced before. His job was to weave such a raw semblance into the face of those he met, his hands were stained in blood and he enjoyed it. That blood held a name, one of which he would hold with pride. 

Such nihilist... Even a man like him had followers, even he held the possibility of obtaining allies, regarding a past that he himself was not too proud of. Regardless, that wasn't the cause of such shriveling sensation. The sins of my past... They began to crawl on my essence. To survive today, is to allow something worse to be alive. To survive today means to keep the beast inside. There was something about all of this, something that I can't help but understand. These few people who know me, the people who are framed in the cycle of my life know something about me. Know of who I am, know of who I was at some juncture of my life. And that, of course, would bring up the justification. The man that I once portrayed is deadly enough to cause these men to strip their morals, their code, to surface from the dark and unify under a similar banner to bring a stop to me. 

Kenta did not see me as a child, as a Genin. No, he saw a madman. Someone  who has dealt more than his fair amount of damage. There were scars on his armor, on his soul. Kenta and him shared that quality. Something about it all brought them to think that, and my mind, a dark corner of it laughs. Something about it all just brings a pleasure that I myself find repulsive. There wasn't any evidence that I did anything, but those eyes spoke louder than any words I could have mustered. 

And yet. On this night, were our soul engage in battle. On this very night my hands begin to tire, on this night when all is starting to make sense. I find myself loosing. Tiring, the smile on Kenta's face began to face. The movement of his lips whispers something into my ear, my eyes jet to the side, coming such a bang was heard...
_

*~*~*​

On the scale of battle, two find themselves gnawing at the others skill. Without much avail, one reluctantly avoids any confrontation, the other, without prejudice relies solely on his ability as a Shinobi. It was impressive, a child to have obtained such flair in movement, it was almost as if he himself was something above his own clad. To have metastasize a mastery over the blades that hovered around him, it was as if his body was just added another layer of extensions. It did not, by any means, felt as if the child was ever troubled or confused on how he would manage these blades, every move held a precise calculation and if it failed, he would immediately adjust to his surrounding and attack accordingly. He was no slacker, his body was a tool, beyond his ability to summon weapons from space-time, he too held the ability to wield them properly. Kenta, whom was avoiding such had noted that this was in face admirable. 


That such adaptability was one which Mao graced magnificently. It didn't take much to merely adjust yourself to battle, this was shown through such eyes. The two were in fact, a midst battle. But while one drove himself to the edge of tactical, physical genius. Kenta had been playing a different game. There were two qualities the assailant and the victim held that related to one another. Both held implicit skill beyond that of any regular Shinobi. Both had assume a role to become almost equal to one. Ace had no ability to hold chakra. Ace wasn't like the rest of scouts. He was in fact someone admirable in that sense, to become Shinobi with such a necessary part of it gone, it was an achievement within itself. All that which played before him was hard work, labor most wouldn't understand. What came naturally to one and aided them through the canals of nature itself was something Ace had to personally exempt twice the effort upon. To uphold such balance in the stance, to see the individuality of his patterns was in fact a testament of his difference. 

And regardless, he knew the world would ignore it. No one cared that he didn't have that and no one would make note of such. No one would because he was a shadow, but what it seemed is that that didn't affect him. The demon would prowl everywhere, the monsters would wear human flesh and smile through their teeth, but none can break his armor. It didn't matter what the world spoke of him, he was Ace. No, he was Mao. And tonight, it seemed that he had accomplished a milestone. Yet those eyes realized what accommodated the end, they held determination. If anything, there was something he needed to take responsibility for. The name held something more powerful than just a persona, it held a sin which eased its way up his spine. Kenta seem to have noted such, whether Ace-- no whether Mao realized it or not, he was wearing his sin like armor. 

Colliding steel with the hilt of the incoming blade, his feet made its way to the center of his, closing the gap, Kenta whispers unto his hear, the barrel of the gun pressing on the center of his stomach while the trigger pulls. 

_"Good night." _

 The sound emerged from the gun, with it soon replaced the glistening silver of its barrel with a dense crimson. Ace's eye quickly exchanged their semblance. Trembling under the sentiment of pain, his breath held on his lungs, to soon follow a trail of the same crimson exiting his mouth. Two more shot, one that finally produced the distance between the two. His breath was cutting off, as one had pressed on his mouth the other shielded his wound. He could sense the steel rupturing flesh and organs. With each inhale met a coughing exhale, he couldn't breathe, blood began to choke his, the passage which allowed him breath were being obstructed. 

_"Heh, that was easy."
_
Said Kenta without a single strain of mercy tuning across his voice. 

_"Impressive, you're still standing. Are you trying to prove something?"_ 

He smiles. 

_"No, you're only standing 'cause that's what he wants you to do. Just like the rest of us, we're just playing a part in someone's twisted game, someone sick definition of entertainment. Let me say this at least, there's absolutely no way that you can survive this, Ac-- Mao. Absolutely none." _

He places his hand on his pocket, from his he swings his hands and a thick needle pierced his arm completely, perfectly separating bone from arm. The screams howl across the night, a string attacked at the end of the needle. It burned, like a flame it drove into the flesh and sizzled the blood stream, coursed across bone and muscle. Trying to weigh the sensation of choking and screaming, Ace was finally brought to his knees. His eyes began to demonstrate the lost of will.

_"But, you will survive. Not because anyone cared, mind you. Not because someone didn't care, either. It's not because I didn't try or  because of anything. It's only because someone is looking out for you, boy. Someone none of us can control. As long as he exist, I can try all I want, but I will only come as close as to... half kill you."_

The string begins to emanate an energy... Something is coming.

_"But, knowing that. I'll leave you with a parting gift. Something you owe to someone you cause a lot of pain to."_ 

With a jolt, the string strengthened into a metal coil. With a swing, soon a phantom sensation replaced what was once a incredible pain. What was once the clench of a fist was now the emptiness of action. while his eyes swayed to meet the ends of such action, he found that his arm...

Was no longer attached. 

_"Hope you like it."_
​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams*​​
Jirou rode the train quietly, he didn't look out the window or even at the other passengers. He kept his eyes low and looked to the floor, there was nothing else of interest to him now anyway. ?I swear i'll bring you home Ichirou.? He had to keep his mind focused on his brother right now, there were too many other thoughts that wanted to cloud his mind, right now... His brother was all that mattered... 


*
---With Megumi ---​*
?Nngh...? Megumi awoke to a box laying next to her, with her name on it. ?Ok... That's freaky...? She looked around, checked the doors and windows... everything was locked. ?Hmm...? She looked around the room again as the box lay in front of her. ?Maybe it's ok to open...? She slowly pulled the flaps of the cardboard cube open and pulled out the letter inside. ?Dearest Megumi. I know what it is you seek, The Island of Dreams. Well then, this invitation will formally invite you to my place of residence. Jirou is already on his way here and I trust you will wish to catch up with him.? Megumi paused, ?Jirou... What the hell!? How does he know ours names? Did he... did he already plan on going after Jirou!?? 

?Take the tickets inside, enter the train station and board my private ship. That's all there is to it Miss Megumi. I'll see you soon, on my Island of Dreams.? She grit her teeth and tore the paper to shreds like confetti. ?That bastard... If he hurts Jirou he'll have hell to pay!? She leaped off the bed and quickly changed into her ninja gear, grabbing the tickets from inside the box. ?Don't worry Jirou... I'm on my way!? With that, she dashed out of the building, a small piece of paper falling to the ground as she left... 

?If you can make it that is. - Signed Your Friend.?

*
--- Jirou ---​*
He stood now in front of a massive steam ship painted completely black. There appeared to be a few other people getting on board, normal people... men, women, small children. ?Just what is the island of dreams...? Jirou thought to himself, heading to the man standing at the loading ramp. ?Ticket.? He asked forcefully. ?Ah, here.? Jirou handed it over quietly, The man looked at it and looked at Jirou. ?Box?? Jirou nodded, handing over a small box. ?Excellent.? 

He threw his hand over his shoulder, thumb pointing to the ramp. ?Uh.. ok...? Jirou scooted past him and onto the ramp. ?Sorry...? He coughed, walking onto the ship. ?I've... got a bad feeling about this now.? He thought to himself, watching the man simply take the box to another man, who nodded and took it away. ?What was in that box...?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
Ren took a few moments to catch his breath, burning iron to keep the blood pumping and the adrenaline flowing. He could sense Kurome in the background, patrolling the area with those shadows of hers—she was on the lookout for the two, but the fact that she had yet to find them confirmed to the Houki that she wasn't a sensor like he was. He filed away that piece of information in his head; it was one more advantage he had over her, and he needed all he could get.

_Now, I just need to deal with_ this _nuinsance..._

The Houki turned to Kentarou. The gunslinger opened his mouth to preemptively rebuke the shinobi, but paused. There was a seriousness in his blue eyes that wasn't there before. "Understand this, Kentarou-kun: while you may not be willing to hurt her, she is more than happy to kill the both of us. I hope what happened just now made you realise at least this much."

He slowly rose up, idly dusting off his robes with the back of his hand. "If you try and save everything, you could end up losing everything all at once. Learn the difference between your greed and your reality." _I learned this the hard way, after all._

Ren reached into his weapons pouch again, this time producing a long strand of wire with several kunai dangling down. He examined it for a moment, satisfied that everything was all in order, then brought his eyes back to Kentarou. He had no way of knowing what the kid would do, but it was best to voice his intent out in the open and force a potential confrontation; it would hopefully save him from any nasty surprises later on.

"As for me, I'm going to try my best to stop her. Recent developments have made it so that it'd be more useful to try and keep her alive, if it's possible. Now, you can help me out of leave, but know this..." The Houki narrowed his eyes, finally regarding Kentarou with a deadly cold glare. "If you try and stop me, things will not end well for you."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Fall To Pieces"_


_"Tch, you're welcome,"_ Kentarou commented on the lack of gratification from the older male, whom instead decided to berate him. Knowing that his pistol was low on ammo without even checking to look, the boy took an ammo cartridge out of his suit pocket and lightly replaced the old one. Of course careful to not make any noise, as he monitored his tone while talking, 

_"You have a strange way of trying to make peace with someone. Like threatening them afterwards, but the sentiments the same with me, Ren." _He narrowed his eyes while sitting down against the damaged building's wall. The boy was still trying to gather strength for the next encounter but that did not hold him back.  

_"To me it looks like reality hit you pretty hard, but don't just count me out like that dammit. There were plenty people weakling like me couldn't save. Reality isn't kind at all, I know it's a complete asshole that'll stomp out any kind of silly delusions we have,"
_
He thought back to those times, like when despite not killing anyone in those 'games' that the 14th put him in, those children still managed to kill eachother. What of the time in the mission with to capture Jintaku, just how many lives had Shou and Kirei taken along the way to get there? In the battle with Mao, whatever came of Zazan? 

He had managed to save the ones he had his eyes on protecting, but what about those that he was not paying attention to? In some horrible way they had lost their lives with Kentarou not being the wiser.

But this time, it would be different,

_"But this where we're different. People are killed all the time and at times even worse things that I can't even imagine are done to them. You can call it being mature or whatever for your reason for accepting all of this, but I can't. This world is screwed up to it's core, but instead of giving into it, it just pisses me off. So I fight it with all I have to reject it. If reality knocks me down, I'll get back up even angrier than before. That's just the kind of naive rebellious thing for a normal teenage boy like me to do,"_

After taking a breath from saying all of that, Kentarou stood on his feet while his attention was still turned to Ren. Kentarou thought that this person was certainly more skilled, experienced and wiser than he was(and was unfortunately probably more popular with girls than he was), but....

_"You're strong, way stronger than a guy like me with just a gun. And from what I can tell you aren't an entirely bad person. So what's wrong with putting your all into it and trying to create an ending where everyone can have a smile on their face? Ren, if you're serious about trying to just stop Kurome, instead of killing her. Then we may be able to work things out if you can be less of a jerk."
_
----


.....In the alleyway. Kurome continued to search around for the two targets. No, the truth was that she was simply pretending to search for them. The small assassin had caught a glimpse of where they had slipped into before her attack landed. Why was she pretending? The reason was because she was listening in on their conversation. But what did they have to say even matter? The obvious action to take was to immediately strike while they thought they were in a safe position. So Kurome did not know why she felt compelled to care about what irrelevant things ran through another person's mind.

"............Nonesense,"

She spoke in a low voice to herself, casting her eyes to the side unconfidently. The large black tentacles continued to lightly move about with each movement she took. Kurome cast a glance at her wrist watch. Time continued to eat away until the next mass onslaught. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams*









​
Jirou kept to himself as the ship traversed the sea, he didn't want to get too involved right now... ?These people all have their own issues.? He thought to himself, wondering just what it was that brought them here... But learning about it would.. hinder him right now. ?I just need to get my answers.? He thought to himself, folding his arms across his chest. He had a sick feeling in his stomach, something wasn't right... clearly. He closed his eyes and kept his head low, he didn't... he couldn't get involved. Eye on the prize, that's what he needed to focus on right now, eye on the prize. 

Some of the people wandered the deck of the ship, ooing and ahhing at the miracle they were witnessing. A boat traversing the ocean, clearly they had never been on one before... clearly these people had seen better days as well. He could hear a child coughing, but no one was caring for it... He must be here by himself... ?An island!? Someone shouts, though their voice sounds rough, like they forced the words out.

The island was indeed near, though Jirou was unsure if this was... a good thing. ?It seems ominous for such a beautiful looking place.? He thought to himself, looking over the bow of the ship. The island was green and lush, with a dock on the end they were coming towards, southern or eastern he was unsure of... it may even be northern. The boat had been traveling for so long he was unsure of which direction they were in right now. 

He looked around as the ship neared the dock, every worker on land wore a black cloak with a white mask. Their faces and bodies hidden from the world and the new inhabitants... but why? The boat pulled in with little trouble and the ramp came down. Jirou watched as the women, some children and men got off the ship. The young purple haired gennin made his way cautiously down the ramp, though as he stepped foot on land he felt an uneasiness wash over his body... ?What is this feeling?? He looked around, but nothing seemed abnormal aside from the masked men. 

The trees were normal trees, the birds flew and chirped as normal... but the feeling wouldn't go away... ?What's going on here?? 


*--- With Megumi ---​*

She stepped off the ship she had been told to board, but something wasn't right here. ?Where is everyone else?? She turned to question to crew, but the boat was already on its way out. ?HEY! What the hell is the big idea huh!?? She growled, though as she looked around she questioned... ?Why is a place like this called the island of dreams?? The trees were rotted and barren, the grass a drab shade of brown that crunched underfoot. This was not the sort of place it had been made out to be and from the looks of it, no one was even on this island. ?I have to find Jirou though.? She thought to herself, heading towards the center of the island. ?I don't really have much of a choice in this matter.?


----------



## Hero (Feb 2, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 7












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_"We are keeping the same strategy for this simple reason..." Shige said, plopping down on the roof's edge to tend to her non life threatening injuries she intentionally sustained during her fight with Kurome. "We can easily find Miwa's location with Yamantaka and engage her directly...however, if we obtain Kurome, we can manipulate Ise's behavior and be in complete control of the scenario."

Zane perched himself on the rooftop's corner adjacent to Shige and giggled to himself while she discussed their next course of action. According to Yamantaka, Shige was feigning interest in capturing Kurome to lure in Ise. Zane didn't know Shige's history, but clearly Kurome moved the stone cold bitch enough that she'd go against protocol. The boy also didn't care if she was putting on a show because in the end, he would be one step closer to tasting that sweet virgin pussy. The mere idea of sliding into Kurome against her will gave Zane shudders. He licked his lips hungrily. Shige who was still talking, noticed Zane's divided attention and sought to reel him back in. "Idiot, did you even hear what-"

THUD

The foundation of the building shook violently, throwing Zane and Shige from their respective positions. Pulling herself up from her hands and knees, the kunoichi observed her surroundings to gain an idea of the source. Looking north, the brunette saw a giant cloud of sand raining down back to the earth and in the unsettled grains of sand, she could see two twin shadow sprouts dancing wildly. 

"Kurome!" "Pussy!" Shige and Zane shouted at the same time.

The female's eyes whipped towards Zane disdainfully, ready to address his completely problematic comments, but before her words laced with rage could even form and scald Zane, the boy had already taken off to the new scene. Before she followed in pursuit, Shige took a moment to take in the events that were unfolding before her eyes. Panic. Villagers of Sunagakure could be heard screaming and seen running from the direction of the fight. It was a terrible sight, but also one that reassured Shige of the path she had chosen. What kind of leader doesn't act, let alone send troops to quell destruction of their city? She wasn't strong enough now, but when she was, Shige will remember this day and make the negligent Kazekage answer for their crime.

Finished with the bandaging of her wound, Shige followed in Zane's footsteps, prepared for round 2.
 ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 2, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*THE OKAMA TROUBLE!*​
Hiniku continued to assault Ivankov in a drunken whirlwind of punches and kicks. At times, she would pretend to fall, only to somehow bounce upwards like a spring and uppercut the doctor across the jaw. Other times, she would spin her body as if to kick, rotate just a bit too much and maladroitly slip-up. And still her fist would somehow find its mark on his face. With one bottle of sake, the previously nondescript Akimichi had become a formidable force of nature.  

Ivankov tried to dodge with his drug-enhanced speed, tried to counter with his drug-enhanced strength, but conventional battle tactics were utterly ineffectual here. Here, he was fighting against the epitome of unconventional: trying to fight a drunken fist user was paramount to suicide even for seasoned taijutsu practitioners?and a seasoned taijutsu practitioner Ivankov was not. In fact, at this very moment in time, he was little more than a human punching bag. 

Yet, as her fists crunched against his nose and as her kicks pummeled into his gut, he noticed small, minute changes. The power and fury behind her attacks was slowly diminishing; she was less willing to overextend and became more cautious with each attack she threw. Her movements, which had been previously unreadable, became more telegraphed; more and more of her slip-ups became actual slip-ups, too. Ivankov knew that, although he was temporarily outmatched, it was only a matter of time before the effects of that alcohol wore off. 

So he took the barrage of attacks head on, turtling up in a rudimentary defensive position and waited. Until, finally, the Akimichi girl sobered up. It happened mid-spin?one moment, her body was on fire and filled with a warm buzz of energy that propelled her forward, and the next moment, it felt as if the world itself was spinning. And suddenly, instead of performing an acrobatic backspin kick, she was on the floor, clutching her head. 

"Ugh... no, I was so close..." she grumbled, voice hoarse from the alcohol. 

Ivankov grinned, finally dropping his now heavily bruised arms. A normal person wouldn't have been able to operate them at all, but a combination of pain-reducing and strength-increasing drugs allowed to perform what was otherwise impossible. "Hangovers. Every alcoholic's nightmare," he commented, reaching into the pockets of his torn lab coat. "But don't worry, it'll be over..."

"Right now," a voice came from behind him. The doctor spun, but moved a few moments too late. Shurikens and kunai flew through the air; two cut into the back of his ankles and calves, two more flew into his shoulders and one embedded itself straight into his spine. 

Ren Houki hung down the hole in the wall by a strand of ninja wire, kept attached by a kunai dug into the other side. He smirked and dropped down, back into the room, and slowly approached. "What's up, doc?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2016)

Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams​
Jirou was lead down a cobblestone path, there were many trees that lined the road, though they seemed somehow artificial. There was this air about the island, everything just seemed too perfect, too well constructed. The only thing that felt natural were the cloaked men in masks... Jirou kept his eyes closely on the one leading his group. He was unsure of what to think of him, he didn't speak, he only motioned for them to follow or to stop. The people around Jirou didn't seem to feel the same uneasiness as he did, they all looked at the island as though it were a paradise that they'd been brought to. 

?I wonder what the owner is like?? He could hear them mumble to one another, ?Will he really be able to bring her back...? ?Will this save my mother truly?? He could hear it all in the murmurs and the soft spoken voices.  Though there was a small boy, clutching a raddy old bear, his voice couldn't be heard, he simply walked with the rest... his arms held tight around that old bear. Jirou clenched his fists, he wanted to speak to the boy, but.. he had to remember why he was here. He needed to see the islands owner, to see if he truly knew where his brother was.

?Oof!? The little boy was knocked over by one of the men, the man's eyes sunken and vacant... ?Here little guy.? Jirou picked the boy up and got him back to his feet. ?Thanks...? His voice was meek and distant, ?Are you alright?? The young gennin asked, ?I'm... fine.? The child responded, his eyes too seemed distant, as though he wasn't really here... like he was off in some distant place or world. 

?Why are you here... if I can ask.? Jirou couldn't help himself, he had to know, what brought a small child like this boy to this island. ?My parents...? He looked down at his bear, tears welling up in his eyes, his lip trembled and quaked as Jirou could see the memories flooding into the child's mind. ?It's ok, you don't need to finish.? He hugged the boy as he finished speaking, picking the child up and carrying him. ?I'll help you out so you don't fall again alright?? The boy nodded and smiled, wiping the tears from his eyes. 

The two walked the path towards what appeared to be a massive mansion, walls stretching seven floors high and god only knew how many rooms wide... but it sure did make the kage's office look small. The architecture was a bit weird as well, something Jirou hadn't seen before, stone creatures like demons on the corners and stationed throughout.... A massive fountain that looked like a public bath with angels climbing a tower at the center..  

?Amazing...? he could hear the people murmur and mutter, ?What kind of man lives here...? Others would say, ?Is it... gonna be safe Mister...?? The child looked into Jirou's eyes, he could only smile back at the boy, ?Of course.? He spoke sincerely, he would keep the child safe no matter what dangers lurked ahead. ?It's all going to be fine, there's nothing to worry about.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 3, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
"We can work things out, but I'm not making any promises on being less of a jerk," Ren shrugged nonchalantly, in a way that suggested that was the end of the discussion. _I'm already having to accommodate for you in my plans, don't push your luck._

"Now, listen carefully, because I'm only going to explain this plan once and I'm going to do it quietly. I've been keeping my senses heightened for the past few minutes, and I know she's already outside waiting for us. Chances are, she'll be able to hear us if we speak in our normal speaking voices, too."

_______________________________​
Ren Houki walked towards Kurome slowly, emerging through a veil of sand at the opposite end of the alleyway. He wore his signature smirk, with one hand locked in his pocket and the other carrying a weapon concealed behind his robe sleeve. Kurome turned, regarding the chūnin dispassionately and readied her own butcher blades. They were chipped and nicked in places now; continuous clashes with the bounty hunter had left their mark and Ren could see that it wouldn't be long before they broke.

Kentarou approached from the other side, gun holstered at his side. "We don't have to do this, Kurome! There's definitely a way for this to end with a smile on all our faces and without anyone getting hurt," he pleaded, taking a desperate step forward.

_Ugh, disgusting._

"Oh, would you shut up already?" Ren groaned. "We came here to _fight_!" The Houki twisted his body and sliced the kunai through the air towards the girl in a single, long, exaggerated movement?as if he were throwing a baseball, as opposed to a deadly weapon designed to kill. _Good thing we're in a narrow alleyway._

Kurome's eyes widened slightly as she noticed the explosive fūda attached on the other end of the knife. She jumped up?the narrow walls of the alleyway didn't leave much room for maneuver, yet even as the kunai hit the ground, no explosion came. It was only belatedly that she realized that the explosive fūda was a fake; the Houki wasn't so reckless that he would let one off in such an enclosed location when he could get caught as well.

"Gotcha," Kentarou smirked, drew his gun, and shot... straight for her head.

"Ren, no!" 'Ren' roared, running forward to stop 'Kentarou', but he was too slow, too late. The bullet was already sailing straight towards her brain. Kurome narrowed her eyes, finally understanding the ruse, spun and cleaved through the bullet with her over-sized daggers. _Of course. Her mobility in the air might be limited, but she's still skilled enough to cut through a bullet. I expected that, but did she expect..._

The bullets exploded in a cloud of smoke, enveloping her in a thick smog. The real Ren Houki undid his transformation and launched up, flaring calcium, and crunched his knee into her jaw; not enough to kill, but enough to concuss and hopefully disorientate her enough to temporarily disable her ninjutsu. Ren smiled as he felt the hit connect, held his breath as he flew through the rest of his smoke, then sent two shurikens flying through to pin her down to the ground by her sleeves.

"Get the wire out, Kentarou!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
The group slowly made its march into the massive mansion before them, there were those who felt uneasy about the situation... But Jirou focused only on what he needed to do, he didn't want to unease the child he was carrying. As they crossed into the threshold, the smell of fresh bread filled their nostrils. The group could hear the clanging of plates and silverware in the distance, they saw butler after butler in masks, carrying past them covered silver dishes. “Hm.” One of the cloaked men pointed towards the room where the butlers were headed.

The group funneled into a large dining hall, filled with the smells of hundreds of dishes of food, all hailing from around the globe. The earthy aroma of herbs and spices, the sweet aroma of fresh baked cakes and pies, the savory smell of meat and vegetables creating a carnival of scent and flavor on the palate. “Mr... Is this... for us?” The young boy asked, his eyes nearly sparkling in the light of the chandelier above. “I... Believe so.” Jirou responded quickly, his mouth watering at the sight of all this delicious food. 

“Please, do enjoy.” A voice called out to them. “Ah!... Where are you!?” The people questioned, looking like kittens being scolded by their mother. “I've been here.” The voice called once more, turning the groups attention to the end of the table.  “Do, sit my lovely guests.” He waved his hand across the tables, the chairs pulling themselves out from beneath. “Oh! Amazing!” Some of the guests spoke, “What powers are these?” 

Jirou simply bowed his head to not seem rude and took a seat. “So he's a ninja...” He thought to himself, grabbing a sticky bun that rest on a plate before him. “So... is it true?” A man's voice spoke up, he was an elderly gentleman, probably nearing his sixties with balding head of silver hair. “Can you really do all that you've promised?” He asked once more, his brown eyes narrowing on the skull faced man. “All that I have promised and more, I do swear to you my friend Hashi.” 

Though this wasn't enough for the man, the elder slammed his hands onto the table. Jirou could see the scars and blisters from years of hard labor wrecking havoc on the mans hands. “I didn't come here for half baked answers damn it! You can swear up and down but I want to see it! I want to see the truth for my own eyes! If you can do it... If you can really do it!” The skull faced man merely chuckled beneath his helmet, “Hahaha... my dear friend...” “I am not your friend.” The old man scoffed, crossing his arms over his chest. 

“Fine then, my Dear Hisashi. I can tell you that the time for truth comes later.” He picked up a glass of whine in his leather clad hand and held it high. “For now, the time to eat, the time to laugh and enjoy oneself is most important. After this, I shall explain to you what it is the island of dreams is about. Who these men are and what it is I want from you.” Though he couldn't confirm it, Jirou felt as though the masked man was looking his way when he spoke. “Till then. Finish your meal, enjoy it.. You'll need your strength for what comes next.” 

“And what exactly is that? Hm?” Hisashi seemed displeased with the way the conversation was going. “I came here because you promised you could bring back my granddaughter! You think a meal is going to make me believe you!? You think any of this will make me feel comforted! I want proof! I want my grand daughter now!” The skull man stayed silent, putting the glass of whine down slowly. “I see.” Others looked as though they wanted to join in the outrage, but, the fear of what the skull man might do kept them quiet... the fear and the food that is.

“Well then my dear friend.” “I told you I'm not your friend.” “I think we are friends.” The skull man remarked, “I invite you to my home, I feed you, I offer you your life's dream.” He slowly pulled his chair from the table and began to stand. Jirou could hear the creek of the leather straining as the man moved towards Hisashi. “If you think we are not friends, then I can rescind my offer to you.” Hisashi's eyes grew dark, like that of a tiger ready to pounce upon its prey. “I was once a ninja you know.” His fists clenched themselves and gripped the table cloth. 

“That's fine, to be a ninja is an excellent job. Though I should inform you, there is a seal upon this island that will prevent the use of unauthorized chakra.” The skull man leaned down and placed his hand on Hisashi's shoulder. “No jutsu will function without my express permission you understand?” the old man's grip became looser and his eyes dulled once more. “Very well.” Once more the skull man sat down in his seat, once more picking up the glass of whine. “Now then. Eat up my friends, the answers you've been seeking will be shared shortly.”


----------



## Chronos (Feb 5, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
His arm... Severed. The limb dosed the floor underneath him on the veil of crimson, his own life dispersing through his eyes. His head began to lose it consciousness, he had been defeated. To have placed your fate upon a whim... What happened? Tearing on his balance, his feet gave out, his body meet the earth, breathing was becoming a struggle, pain was so immersive that any movement was rendered impossible. While the vision blurred, the coughs unrelenting, Kenta clapped. He straightened himself, there was no reason to wary, the blade which once illuminated the space where now but mere pieces of an incomplete puzzle. The lightning which surges the blade into form had now escaped their presence. 

_"Record time, kid. Survived a total of twelve minutes. Half of which were me talking."_

Closing the gap, Ace tried to pull himself up, but regardless of any action he tried to execute, he was met again and again with the floor. Bleeding out, he was three steps closer to his maker. Kenta, clapping, with every step he gave a clap interrupted the silence, slow, sardonic, knives to a small Genin's ego. 

_"Wait, don't tell me. Made you realize something, right?"_ 

Ace remained silent, not like before, as a method to repel any of his poison. This was the inevitable silence, one brought by defeat. The humiliation brought by one who was deserving of all the mockery he could deal to their opponent. There was no honor in this, merely two soul battling for survival.

_"I could end it, really. Wouldn't take a minute. Want me to do that? Put you of your misery?" _

Teasingly, while his eyes watched the child gasp for air, the motion began to stiffen gradually, like as if stone replaced their weight. While a white stream began to surface from the center of an image, spread across from the periphery to the center, the heat he once felt began to fade and an eerie chill engulfed him. Was this also a part of death? Was this eternity? 

_"Well, I'll just take this with me then." _

Kenta turned, grabbing hold of Ace's fallen limb, he looked back. Adjusting his tie, he continued to pace. Leaving Ace to his own fate, he couldn't do anything, the sensation of helplessness began to settle in, but fade as soon as he realized it mattered not. That death was soon going to grip all such sentiments and erase them entirely. While white finally took over, a silence stood above all. Before he knew it, he hadn't any consciousness of anything whatsoever. 

~*~​
Awakened, something over took his senses. His could feel the beat of his own heart, the fumes of the atmosphere... Was he not dead? The weariness that combo'd with pain began to surface the instance he decided to stand, trying to move his limb, the felt a phantom reaction, turning to witness, there was no arm that could reciprocate to his command. The usual sensation had now become null, wrapping his mind on what's occurred, a deep sense of reality had now settled. A sadness began to amalgamate across his sense, a grit of his teeth, his right hand, the only one he had, placed itself over the left nub. He really shouldn't have gone through it... He really shouldn't just returned home...

The curtains opened, what separated him from the outside. The image of a tall man of ginger hued hair over took his periphery. Blue eyes, tattered clothing a cigar pressed between his lips. His eyes scanned the child, while similarly Ace did the same. 



"I'd ask if you were okay, but that'd be probably the dumbest thing to ask to a man that's been through hell."​
The man pulled a small chair and sat next to Ace. The kid who just had a limb torn from his flesh, the kid who had somehow survived his encounter with the devil. But who has also seemed to have lost the urge to speak due to how overwhelming everything had become. 

"So instead I'll ask if you're hungry. So... are you?"  

Silence, it was as if no matter how much Ace tried, no words would protrude from his lungs. The man, tall of frame, bulked and tattooed crossed his arms resting his back on the chair he sat upon. 

"Aren't in the mood, huh? I get it. Not every day you come back from the dead, son.

His stare unwavering. Golden earrings peered from the locks of his hair that hid his ear once he shifted his head to look for a lighter on his pocket. Noting more of the surroundings, there were wooden panels instead of concrete. There usual serene, stale visage of a hospital room. It was more like a...

"You've been out for about... 5 days, I think. It's nothing short of a miracle that you woke up today. Any longer and I would've thrown you overboard."

Overboard? What did he talked about? Noting his expression, the mystery man before Ace continued to light his cigar, inhaling it's contexts then following with a slow exhale, throwing his head back to immerse himself upon the luxury of such. 

"I'll bring you something soft to eat. Hope you aren't the picky type." 

Without awaiting an answer the man lifted himself of the chair and proceeded to leave the premises. Ace didn't stop him, he just followed his image until he left. Turning, Ace extended his right arm and tried to open the curtain on the other side, struggling, his sides began to pain him and he halted immediately. Looking at the trash can next to him it was brimmed the bloody gauze an bandages.  

"H-hey!"

It pained him to speak too. Almost inaudible, placing his hand on his throat he seemed he had to accept the fact he was now dependent on whoever this man was. Lifting his pillows up, pressing his back on the rest he sighed. There was truly a lot to take. Where to start, his memories only recalled the last instances... where Kenta took his arm and... There was something else there, but he couldn't make much sense of it. 

What was going on?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams*











​
The group finished their meal amidst an uneasy aura, each member wondering just what it was this masked man was going to ask of them now... As the meal ended, the skull faced man stood from his seat and clapped his hands. ?Well then, now that the dining has been completed shall we head to the ball room. There I shall explain to you all just what it is that is going on here.? The group nodded and everyone left their seats and marched their way towards the ballroom. Jirou kept his eyes and looked around the rooms as they walked like a herd of cow to the slaughter. ?I can't use chakra here...? He wasn't sure what his plan was now... Though he was also unsure of what he was going to do before then.

The ballroom they entered was massive in scale, even for the mansion they were inside. It floors appeared to be made of emerald marble with gold inlay and floral patterns all around, making it look as though they stood in a bright green and lush meadow. There were pillars along the walls with brown silk tracing down them and green marble at the top, creating the feeling of trees surrounding them... the ceiling was curved and painted a bright and beautiful shade of blue, with white cloth acting as clouds. The entire area was filled with the scent of flowers as well, bringing the feeling of the meadow to a completion. 

At the far northern end of the ballroom was a stage, typically used for bands Jirou presumed. But tonight, on top of the stage was the skull masked man and with him a microphone. ?Well then everyone. I'm glad to see we've all gathered here.? He started, waving his right hand over the crowd. ?You have all been brought here dear friends to obtain what it is you've always desired... Loved ones, A cure, money... you name it.? He placed his hands over his heart. ?But alas, you do not get something for nothing my dear friends no.? His hands folded over his chest. ?You must do something for me, Quid Pro Quo as it were. To earn your prize, to claim what it is you seek.? 

The group began to murmur and mumble to themselves, what did he mean? What was going on? ?Oh worry not! It's merely a game you see! The first round is simple, quite simple. You will all be given a week, within that time. I wish you to kill one of my men.? He threw his hands out and twenty masked men entered the room. ?What!? Kill!? Are you crazy!? The crowd began to shout out and roar and holler. ?You can either kill my men or you can perish! It's your choice! The battle will start in twelve hours! You from there have one week to eliminate any of these masked men you see before you... though any masked man is available for death.?

The group continued to shout nonsensically, the words were impossible to make out due to the sheer number of voices. ?There are forty of you! Surely you are capable of killing these men!? The skull faced man laughed. ?You will be given weapons and tools! Worry not!? Still the roars continued. ?Do... Do I really have to mister?? The young boy looked up at Jirou. ?No... You don't have to... We'll... We'll find a way alright?? The child nodded as Jirou leaned down to hold him. ?You won't have to kill anyone... I swear...?

?Now then, It's been a pleasure to speak with you all. I shall return in one weeks time to see how you all have done.? The skull faced man vanished from sight, in the mere blink of an eye. ?What are we going to do? What can we do?? The people all looked around and questioned one another... The twenty masked men walked forward, dropping off forty suitcases and taking their leave. Most of the crowd shy from the cases, but one man, the elderly man from before stepped up and picked up a case. ?What... what are you doing old man!?? A younger gentleman asked.

?I will see my granddaughter returned to me. No matter who I must kill.? He was calm and certain, he took the case and he walked away. ?I don't want to do this...? Jirou could hear people speaking. ?He's right!? One of the men spoke up. ?We have to do this! We have to win!? He was a scrawny looking man, like he was made of just bones and leather hide. ?I'm not going to die on this island! I'm going to live god damn it!? The man quickly squirreled up one of the cases and ran off. Soon, more began to follow their example, grabbing cases and running away. 

?I don't... I don't want to do this.? A young woman dropped to her knees and began to cry. Jirou could feel the pain welling up in his chest, this was wrong... this was more than wrong... From what he could see, there were only seven of them left, seven people unwilling to kill for their greatest desires... ?It's not right.? An elderly woman spoke, placing her hand on the young girls shoulder. ?We'll find another way.? Jirou spoke up to the group... Though it wasn't much, a young girl about his age, the young boy, the elderly woman... A young man about in his thirties, he appeared to be some kind of banker in his nice suit. An elderly man who appeared to be around seventy himself, he wore robes of a monk along with prayer beads around his hand. Then there was a woman, dressed in fine clothing, who had been looking at her nails the entire time... and Jirou himself. 

?Not much to work with...? Jirou sighed.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 5, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Fall To Pieces"_


"Get the wire out, Kentarou!"
_
"Oi, who decided you were the leader?"_

Kentarou spoke in an annoyed tone while hurrying to the laid out girl. Quickly grabbing her hands and tying them together by the wrists, using the wires that were lent by Ren. While doing this however, the teacher felt something was off.

At that time, he heard the sounds of something landing onto the sand. Turning round, Kentarou found the two pair he had pumped into before. He heaved under his breath at the sight of the boy and girl._ "Oh come on, what are you two doing here? Don't we have enough pain in the asses?"_ he commented while  stealing a glance at Ren, who didn't fail to notice it,

_"........Hey,..isn't this little too easy?" _Kentarou spoke the ominous feeling that was welling up in the back of his head. It was at that time, that a smirk crept up along Kurome's cheek as she laid out on the ground. "That's correct, there's more pain you should be worried about. After all, time was already up a minute before you both decided to attack," those words caused the boy to freeze.

THUMP

A violent shake of the earth rocked them. While Kentarou prevented himself from fully collapsing, the white-haired girl continued, "The next attack has already started,". The small assassin rolled onto her back and mule-kicked the young teacher back, knocking him against the wall. Of course not wanting her to get away, Ren charged at her back with a kunai in hand. Anticipating the attack, Kurome flipped backwards into the air, over the blue-haired boy's head.

At the time she landed, the assassin had already removed the wires from her wrists. 

THUMP

They heard the sound again, causing the sand to shake and rise up. Raising his head, Kentarou saw what the source of the sound._ "What....is that?" 
_
It stuck it's head from the behind the building, which was even shorter than it. It was completely pitch black, it's long dark body looked as if it was covered in a sheet. The only thing that wasn't black was it's creepy white mask that had a distinguishing four vertical holes.



What was most important was it's size though, it was much larger than the buildings that surrounded them and around the village.

Then, suddenly, to the surprise of everyone besides Kurome. The massive creature vanished. No, it's speed made it seem like that, but what happened was that the large creature sunk down and formed into a large shadow of equal size. The shadow moved at amazing speed, and slid immediately under Kentarou's feet.

_"Ah..."_

The massive took form again from underneath the boy.
_
"AHHHHH-"_

His screams were cut off,

The reason was simply because he had been swallowed whole by the black creature as it returned to it's original form. 

*"OOOOOOOO!!!!!!"
*
The monstrosity roared after taking away it's first prey,

Without the slightest bit of remorse, Kurome announced,
*"Absolute Black-Out Series - The Black Maw!" *​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 5, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​

What seemed like an eternity had only amalgamated to around 20 minutes time. The man came in once more, this time a tray in hand, placing such on Ace's lap, he once more posted himself on the chair, the man rested his arms upon his chest, folding them to suit his comfort, the smoke lingered at the edge of the bud of his cigar, giving Ace eye contact with a bored stare, he extended his hands, as if welcoming Ace to the place before him. A gesture to stop with the staring and start with the eating. Shifting his gaze, the plate before him had soup,  veggies and a few slices of meet were placed upon the condiments, a piece of bread and butter on the side, heated to a degree that butter was melted to perfection. Next was merely water, relatively simple dish for a seemingly simple man. 

"Thanks..."

Ace spoke through he cracks of his voice. Even though it pained him slightly to speak it was a gesture that encompassed enough to express gratitude. Yet appetite was another thing he lacked at the moment, he would at least partake on this kind-hearted gesture. While he began to try and chow down, the man stood silent merely watching him struggle to pick up his spoon, the awkwardness of it all had begun to create assumption on his mind, maybe the arm that was chopped off was his dominant one. He was fumbling, not enough to warrant any sort of wary, but enough to keep a mental ledger about it. 

The red haired man, after a moments silence pulled out from a satchel the five pieces of Tonitrus, the hilts which never made it back to their world due to Ace's lack of consciousness. Each piece held between the gap of the man's fingers, he inched closer, resting his elbows on his lap. Ace glared at the man, soon all his intentions up until this point had been questioned. His gaze demonstrated no sign of his merits, but he was holding he relics without even suffering any of the backlash. These weapon would normally not function unless they were under the hold of Ace's hand, even the most prominent Shinobi couldn't tap to their power unless the blade themselves chose them as their wielder. However, to hold the five with such simplicity between his fingers was worrying. It could mean that he too was eligible for...

"Do you know what these are?" 

Ace remained silent. 

"Well, your face talks more than you do." 

He placed the hilts back on the satchel. Turning back Ace, whom had halted his feast entirely to try an analyze what the man before him was attempting. 

"I'll keep them for the time being. I'm sure you have a ton of question that you want answered. However, so do I. So we can either play twenty questions or we could just dance around the issue and assumed nothing happened. But if that were the case, I'd have to charge you."

"Charge me?"

"Room, treatment, stay, bed, food. Y'know, the bill? I don't do charity work, kid. And information is the best kind of payment."

Ace didn't really feel he could trust this man.

"Well, I guess I'll be keeping these then." 

Ace chuckled under his breath, the man seemed to have underestimated his demeanor and decided to look through the satchel once more. Searching, like an act of magic the hilts seemed to have had disappeared. He was sure that he placed them there, a sigh escaped him. And he twisted his demeanor entirely. A laugh escaped him, appreciating whatever Ace had done to retrieve those blades.

"Well, isn't that something. Kid has a trick up his sleeve." 

Not the initial reaction Ace was expecting. The man laugh was genuine, his smile seemed true. Something about the entirety of his perception didn't really match what was occurring, truly, the day had been fulled with mystery. He had fought, and knocked out for five days straight, here stood a man whom had been the only other human being in this seemingly strange scenario, although Ace was surviving without a limb, the man had seemed to be the one who healed me, and on top of that, he knew of Tonitrus.

"Who are you?"

"Nuh-uh. If we're playing twenty questions than you need to answer my question first."

The man said as he took yet another puff of his cigar, Ace relunctantly had to abide by this man's rule, tho he held nothing off Ace's, he was still the man who had helped him, seemingly, his clothing bared no semblance to any police force, there was no headband on his forehead. He could be rogue, instead there was only a plating of armor, a helmet of sort but not like any of the traditional kind. Parting his lips, Ace continued.

"Yes, I know what those hilts are." 

The enigmatic, long haired red head individual turned his head and smirked.

"Very well, now answering yours, my name is Levi. I'm the guy who carried you here. Do you own set hilts?" 


"Yes. Those hilt are mines. Where am I?" 

"You on board our ship. Where are those hilts now?" 

"On your ship?" 

He broke the chain by asking a question, looking beyond the side, he pulled the curtains he once couldn't reach and witnessed that beyond the window there was only clear skies and an endless sea. Levi took yet another inhale of his cigar and continued, breaking Ace out of his trance. 

"You're not playing by the rules, son. It was your turn to answer me."

"Where are you taking me?" 

Levi sighed, stood of his chair and closed the curtains that exposed the scenery of the sea.

"Guess, I'm not getting things my way. Well kid, since you seem to be adamant on not playing by the rules, I guess I'll just make things simpler for you. I'm not here to hurt you or nothing. Honest, like I said, my name is Levi. And this here is my ship. I, along with my crew are a group of pirates who happened to have stumbled to a very interesting kid in the middle of our... hunt."

Ace listened to him intently.

"My daughter, Revy, she saw you use those things. And to be honest, as a pirate that thing you got there sounded mighty interesting. However, no matter how much some of us here tried, whatever my daughter told us about what she saw never happened. Caring over you was priority of course, not cause of information or anything, really. Kind of guy would I be if I led a kid bleed out in the middle of nowhere. So, we tried to bring you back to life, trust me it wasn't easy. Took my best healer three days to keep you among the living. Be sure to thank her by the way. We couldn't do anything about your arm, I'm sorry about that."

Ace placed his hand on the empty space once again, he could still feel a phantom hand replace the gap. The chill that ran onto it was disturbing, he instinctively tried to look for a remedy for it, but regardless this was merely a process he had to deal with. The sad part of realizing that was that you knew that nothing else can be done about it. That you had to accept that this is all he could. 

"It's not your fault."

Levi saw the expression sour, the realization was hitting rather roughly. This is a result of such, but continuing.

"Those hilts, I know them by history. Tonitrus, the five blades that killed the Azure King many years ago. Said to herald the power of lightning, that once named the user could inherit their strength. You... You can do that." 

"Yeah, I can. I hold more weapons at my disposal too. The same weapons that helped me fight, same weapon that helped me ward him. And the same weapons I couldn't show the proper amount of mastery to defeat him." 

"Huh. Seems you can at least agree that the one at fault wasn't the sword, but the wielder. Not many Shinobi hold that concept too close to their hearts. Though I also think you're being a bit dark with what you're assuming." 

"What would you know?" 

"Also a fair point. I'm not the one missing an arm. But assuming I don't know lost? Kind of harsh from your part, kid. I've lost my wife as replacement for my daughter. Granted, it's not something I had much of a choice in. But that one of the few things I wish I could be selfish about."

"...I'm sorry."  

He tapped his head and ruffled his hair a bit.

"Finish up and rest. I'll be back to check on you later."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
Nightfall came, the room was dimly lit by a small light at the center of the ceiling, the breeze drove the curtains to sway, the sound of the ocean waves blending together with the silence of the night had Ace tranquilly stare out of the window. Reminiscing once more the event which lead to this situation.

_"Mao... You truly are a disgusting piece of art."​_
His voice echoed on the back of his head, placing his hand to cover the lids of his right eye, as if trying to shield himself from the surfacing memory, a sigh escaped. The night will turn to be long, he couldn't find the weariness which lead him to sleep. The man which said his name was Levi never returned. Maybe he meant he would come back in the morning. Ace whom seemed rather disturbed by it all had now found a sense of peace. It weight upon him still, but at least he was fortunate enough to find someone who'd be willing to alleviate his struggle. He's done more than Ace could possibly repay him for.

A sound echoed through the corner of his room, from there a silhouette replaced the scenery of the ocean, a rope repelling the figure down the wall of the ship and entering the window. A peering glare of amber hue locked on Ace's eyes, he began to grit his teeth, thinking the worst would happen. Trying to call upon Ouroboros the figure, landed upon the room and shortened the gap, as the light of the room hit the gleam of her... helmet? the tattered clothing, the familiar markings and the use on a red bandanna. Her awkward demeanor however, getting closer than expected, Ace had to pull away from the now visible female who seemed awfully curious on Ace's mien.

"Your eyes are the same color of your hair. Are they natural?" 

Ace was dumbfounded. A stranger enters the room and the only question she had was about the pigment of his eyes? He rose an eyebrow, he could feel his face prune with the oddness of it all. Upon noting the silence, Ace found himself responding in a slow, confused tinge slathering his tone.

"Uhhh. Yeeaaah?" 

"You seem unsure about that." 

She said finally pulling away from his mien, he arms folding each other as she made her way towards the chair Levi refused to remove from where he placed it. A similar action... However, unlike the prior visit her legs rose itself and rested on the bed, one on top of the other, rocking herself on the back of the legs of the chair. 

"Excuse me, but who are you?" 

"I could ask you the same thing. Since technically you're the stranger on this ship." 

What was she getting at? Granted with such a response Ace could confirm that she was, in fact, a crew member of this ship. However, unlike Levi she was a tad less... tactful with how she handled herself. Her tone was much more haughty and demanding. More so confident than anything, but it still feel a sense of power whenever she spoke her mind. Ace hadn't much to say to such a response, so merely decided to keep asking. 

"Are you the one who tended to my wounds?"

"Me? I helped. Well, actually I kind of just threw your bleeding stuff away while the doctor worked on you. You were a mess when we brought you in. Had three bullets lodged inside you." 

There it was too. A certain similar tinge that rose when she spoke. The word 'well' was placed there. But it felt random, it didn't seem like she intended to added into her phrase, much more it was instinct to do it. Was the crew like that?

"I see... Thanks anyway."

She rose her brow, there was something really apathetic about his expression. One that she didn't quite enjoyed. 

"Don't say thanks if you're gonna half-ass it like that. I'd prefer you wouldn't say anything at all." 

"My bad for trying to show gratitude." 

"My bad for actually helping in that." 

A silence then overtook the room. There was a sense of defeat that overtook Ace, one that screamed out the utter idiocy which was trying to even continue this. Obviously she wasn't here for anything other than to situate her own boredom. So Ace decided to merely continue with his own devices and remain silent, hoping she got bored and she decided to leave after awhile. One such thought that had been immediately interrupted by her voice once again.

"So what's your name?" 

"Ace."

"Ace? That's not what the guy said after he left."

"That's my name."

"I wonder if you're really telling the truth."

"I wonder what kind of human being would leave another to fend himself alone against another man who shot him thrice on the stomach." 

She chuckled. It seemed like if she expected such a question to pop out of him. Or even as if she was prepared for it, but it was neither of the two. This girl was merely quick with her thoughts and quicker with her words. 

"Sure, I could've helped. But then we'd both be dead, now wouldn't we?"

Ace realized now how she was. She was the girl who witnessed him use the hilts. No she was there the moment he got shot. Around the time, because to recover from this wasn't something any ordinary medical practitioner could've done. She, was in fact, the cause of him breathing today. She was implying that the strength of his enemy would overcome the two regardless. And if she didn't return to Levi, he wouldn't be alive to this day.

"So you're Levi's daughter, Revy." 

"That's right, Mao."

"Don't call me by that." 

"Why? It's your name."

"It's not my name."

"The other guy seemed confident enough that it was." 

"Unless you have some personal ties with the man who tried to murder me, I don't think anything he said is particularly relevant to this situation."

"I also think you're too keen on keeping secrets so when someone nitpicks too much you get touchy about it." 

"Whatever, don't call me by that."

"Also you talk in your sleep."

What the hell did she say? Was she here before?

"Don't look at me like that. This is my room after all, I tend to see you sleep regardless if I wanted it or not." 

"...This is your room?" 

"Yes and Mao's your name, right?" 

Ace sighed and expressed an annoyed grimace, Revy laughed at such and repeated. 



"Your face speaks more than your words do."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2016)

*King Kazama*
*is Saving All Kinds of Souls
*​
It had truly been a crucible for young King Kazama in recent times, and the most recent confluence of events that had befallen the young monarch seemed to push this misfortune to it's apex.

As the sonic discourse hit King's ears and his eyes registered who it was before him the reaction was very ho-hum. Senji Muramasa had been a satellite personality in King's life for more than half of it. Being from families of renown and contemporaries of each other the two were basically forced to express pleasantries every now and again. 

"Oh goodie it's you."

King dead panned as the luminary aura of Senji permeated about the room. It was not so much that Senji had ever done anything to King out of malice. They were just very different people and the things that separated Senji from King were the things that ultimately fueled his dislike for his countryman. Senji just seemed too nice. Others might find his painted on smile to be something full of warmth but it filled King with sickness. It was the kind of thing that made his belly ache almost as if there was too much sweetness to be had. For someone to have such a disposition despite being of such fine stalk... in the agregrate Senji possesed the features of someone King was more likely to run through with a sword than consider him someone fit to breath the same air.

"It's probably best you get what you came for and head on your..."

King found himself supremely aware of how everyone else in the room seemed to have their spirits uplifted by the mere presence of the Muramasa heir and his fakeness. Okami and especially Gyousei seemed to have a wanton curioisity stirred in them by the Muramasa heir which only served to annoy King that much further. They had not shown him the comisserate level of respect and in King's mind, which was not necessarily reflective of the reality, the other two memebrs of his team were downright smitten with Senji perturbing King to an even further end. Even Linus Bach did not seem impervious to the folksy charm of the pink-haired demon.

Spinning his sheathed sword around in his scabbard the silver samurai lashed out, whipping the armament into the small of Niijima's back. The insolence of Okami was of a different variety that King begrudgingly accepted on a certain level, she was visual representation of a primitive women, she was barely a woman to King. There were allowances one could make for someone so derelict of class and poise, but for Niijima, someone who had grown up around the perirphery of perfection to be so obviously taken by someone other than his King, that was worthy of King's violent outburst.

"I apologize for my dogs looking at you like you are a bone."

"Dogs?" Senji asked back unsure of how to process the term knowing their was a literal and figurative meaning for the word.

"What's your business here anyway? Don't you think it's poor form to show up here in my prescense? Considering more of my estate is tied up in here than any of the other families you should be asking for my permission."

The words phrased by King were a bit perplexing to Senji, scratching his chin while he mulled over what was said. Poor form to show up? Permission? Why would he think such a thing? Though true the majority of this storage facility was comprised of Kazama house valuables, it was of little meaning to him as he had never contemplated what belonged to who in this place. 

No and I dont think so~ A blunt response carried by a delicate tune much to the silent annoyance of King. The pink haired samurai sauntered on by with a dull eyed look of indifference, bringing himself over to a nicely designed snow bike of the Ishiyama Corporation make. Ooooh, nice, small, sleek, I choose you. He fawned over the extravagant design, which of course was top make being one of the numerous things owned by King; however, it didnt go unnoticed by the silver warrior that he questioned had gone unanswered.

Did you not hear me? I questioned what exactly your busin  
 
I was asked by the church into our more obscure territory to seek out a religious cult, which was the term, and inquire around about. . . Senji halted his own interruption of King when he realized exactly what he was saying. Talking to him in particular wasnt a problem, but through the corner of his eye, his gaze focused onto the Dogs that were accompanying him. 


A key component they seek. He ended vaguely. I hope that is a satisfactory answer? Now, would you mind telling me what brings you here today? I find myself quite curious~ 

A stress mark formed at the temple of King's cranium, pulsating with intense fiery plasma, the insolence of Senji Muramasa was threatening to derail the entire mission. King found himself desperately wanting to reach for his sword to run the heir of the Muramasa through. If anything he would be doing the entire family a favor by making sure it's once great legacy wasn't tarnished by the magenta haired freak in front of him. A groundswell of rage began to bubble threatening to overpower the lid that kept it at bay. 

"His majesty has a very similar mission from the Church as per the request of one of the Church's trusted friends and advisors. It is time sensitive, so if I may be so kind Master Senji, I think this would be a good spot to say adieu." 

"Yes, I think my valet has made a cool suggestion." King did not use the word cool as most youths his age would have, he was more so noting the calming nature of the suggestion. The best way to diffuse the animosity between the two heirs was to seperate them from each other.

"Until we meet again."

Indeed. I wish you well in your endeavor Kirei and dogs? Enjoy ♥. Given his final pleasantries, Senji began the engine on his own motor bike to begin on his way; however, there was one final thing he needed to say. Oh, Kirei, if would. Please only refer to me by my given name when we are in home country. As he spoke, for a moment, Senji was sure there was a visible vein bugling violently on Kings temple while he faces looked to scrunch in agitation, yet taking another look the young man look just as calm, if a beat stoic. 

Outside and around strangers, my name can only be spoke as Acedia, the designation gives to me by the church. Okay? 

"Typical to ask of favors. Fine it's of no consequence to me, I barely remember your name as is."

In a moment that was one part odd and another part perplexing the two raised their chins in acknowledgement of each other. What proceeded the small microscopic exchange was the revving of the engine and departure of the magenta haired teen. This left the original trio of Niijima, Okami, and King to prepare their own vehicle.

"King, if you would like to rest me and Okami can load the vehicle. Who knows when the next time to rest will be." Gyoussei Niijima's ability to be subtle was inconclusive as King's self-aggrandizing nature created a good enough cover for Niijima's machinations. With a sneer of disdain the platinum monarch retreated into the steel convoy as Niijima prepped and got everything ready for departure. It didn't take the valet much time to get ready as his physical conditioning was of a superhuman quality.They were on their way to the prophet, Masahiro Touma, without incident. Leaving only Linus Bach in the room. The champlain reached for his lapel and pulled out a mobile device, the process of dialing the number muscle memory this point as the phone was to his ear in the blink of an eye.

"Hello sir, yes they have left for Toyoma Village. I believe the young sir's position is that he is going to kill that Touma boy. His anger was seeping through that putrid aura of his. It felt a bit more tempermental today than usual."

"Good. Would you like to stop by Mr.Bach? I'll be indulging in snacks whilst I begin collecting data on all of these fine young specimen."

"No thank you sir, my work here keeps me very busy. Who else will look after your things?"

"Very true. Good bye Mr.Bach"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams*

​
Jirou gathered up the group of stragglers, ?So before we begin, I'll introduce myself.? Jirou coughed into his hand and smiled at the group. ?I'm Jirou Nishimaru, A shinobi from Konoha.? ?I'm Kana.? The elderly woman bowed, ?I'm... Hisaka...? The young girl sniffled, wiping tears from her eyes. ?T...Towa.? The young boy spoke, nodding his yead. ?I am Xian.? The elderly man bowed, ?It is a pleasure to meet you Jirou.? The five had made their introductions but the man in the suit and the well dressed woman continued to stay silent. ?Come on... Introduce yourselves.? Jirou smiled nervously, trying to figure out just why they were still silent. 

?Fine clothes may disguise, but silly words will disclose a fool.? The elderly man remarked, looking to the two younger people off in their silent world. ?Hey! Don't bring your preachy shit over here.? The suited man barked back. ?I ain't pickin up a case cause I don't want to kill, It ain't worth it. And I ain't workin with you fucks either.? He adjusted his tie and hair as he spoke. ?Yeah like... really.? The girl added, ?Oh? You ain't into these schmucks either eh?? He looked at her, ?Tch, no.? She rolled her eyes, ?How bout you and me get outta here then eh?? 

the girl looked the man over and nodded, heading out of the room without so much as looking at one of the cases. ?Oh... ok...? Jirou rubbed the back of his head. ?Well we're down to five of us then...?He chuckled a little looking the group over. ?Well then uh.. Xian.? He let out a sigh as he spoke, unsure of just where to go now. ?I think we need to focus on finding a way off this island... I don't want to have to kill someone, it's just not who I am.? 

The group nodded, they didn't really want to kill either, though each had their own reasons. ?Well then, Shall we focus on the now.? Xian folded his arms across his chest. ?We have little time before this so called game begins. I would hope that we had more time but..? Jirou nodded, ?Let's head for the docks first and we'll see if we can find some kind of boat or something...?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*

*[Business Owner's Home, Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke V, Demonic Alliance]
*Liquid Time*​
Hisao's lips roll, baring his fangs, as Akane slammed into one of the few remaining load bearing beams. Her trajectory leads her toward the main load bearing wall in the basement. Above Tubalcain's eyes widen. His face was grim and sunken, "MOVE OUT!" he exclaims with spit running down his chin. Below, as the she wolf slammed into the wall, burrowing through it Hisao darts toward Shou, his very intent to save the loud mouth assassin. The Hidden Mist killer had other ideas as he darted pass the Swamp native bounding up through the hole in the ceiling that they had fallen though. The red eyed demon looked back for only a split second as bodies fell from Shou's blade. A sly grin fell across his features and he closed his eyes just as the two flash tags he threw earlier ignite. The sound of steel scraping across his sheaths is heard in the mist of the pained screaming. The blinded men don't get to see death coming and all they feel is the cool slip of the steel through their flesh. 

Bodies spill out of the small two story home as the walls start to crumble. The shift of the houses weight seals the home's doom as the roof caves in on itself grinding all to death who is caught in the weight of the debris. "That was my favorite home." Tubalcain barked as he slides into his car. His eyes meet with a few of his men and he nods toward the center of Tani. The men nod jumping back in their own vehicles. "Let God sort 'em out." he mutters closing the door behind him. In the short distance Shou sees Tubalcain making his escape. With a huff he scowls a bit but then a grin crossed his lips. Looking back to where the home once was, it was now nothing more than a pile of wood, steel and dust piled up in the basement. His scan of the area didn't reveal the twins, so maybe that meant that they were caught in the collapse. 

Serves them both right, they did after all did try to make him a pancake too. Which brought a thought to the forefront of his mind, he'd ne'er seen a body that had been done in by a collapse. So, maybe he'd get lucky today and see a pair. With a dash he made his way to the destroyed home. That grin fades quickly however, he really wasn't surprised the house did more or less implode. But not a single body, sure a leg here. A hand there but no real identifiable face or feature. Not even a strand of that woman's red hair. He again sighs, this was going to be more bothersome than he wanted. He mulled a moment in his thoughts while above him shadows moved in the dank darkness of the night. From a close buidling two sets of crimson eyes looked down on Shou as he moves around the debris field. Akane growled in her throat as the sound of metal on metal softly scraping can be heard and her body tenses as if she is going to attack, settle the score. The man below did make a lewd suggestion toward her. Teeth flash in a sneer but she is quickly caught by brother dearest he merely gives a single shake of his head. Turning his gaze away from her he looks down toward Shou and taps his own temple. 

From the east a commotion is heard. Tanigakure was part of the Small Three. That meant, while it wasn't a village with an official Anbu policing squad, it was home to enough Ninja that what happened here would draw attention. Much unwanted attention at that. Glancing toward where lights flickered on the pair vanish in a pair of Body Flickers. Shou too is quick to realize this shitty night was going to get worse and with his score with the two ass holes that caused this apparently settled by. Well, death. He still needed to vent some. So he vanished in a Flicker as well. He'd get some retribution out of Tubalcain's ass. As well as some spending Ryo from those plans. 

-A little Later-

A soft click is heard in the darkness of a empty home, two red eyes blaze to life as the connection between master and servant is made. 

"No, we had ah interloper, de target. He in de wind."

....

"Ah dink dat boy-o, he from Kiri has dat place's smell all ower 'im. He carry ah big sword too."

A short silence falls over the house  as Hisao awaited further instructions. 

"Mashima, Shou. You want us t' take care o' 'im?"

"Yes, dat is understood. Akane, she no be 'appy. Cher get ower it dough."

Hisao's eyes cut to Akane and she instinctively growls in frustration. Seemed their master deemed this interloper worthy of having a chat with himself. She spat on the ground and walked over to a window to look out. 

"Understood, we track boy-o down den." 

-Some Time Later-

Shou growls after dropping another of Tubalcain's goons. Between the Hunter Nin that the collapsing house brought on the scene and these rookies not talking Shou was getting very, very upset and the night was dragging on. Soon it'd be day. "You reckless boy-o, we dun haf ah harder time tracking bore. Naw, no need fer dat, lets talk. Not 'ere dough. Too many eyes. In dere." the man's red eyes cut to the building behind Shou, the pair then Flicker away.  Shou gave a mistrusting glare to the building, that however didn't stop him from walking that way. Hell, it wasn't the first time he made bad calls and if he had anything to say about it, it wouldn't be the last. 

Walking in he is greeted by the pair, the woman was holding what looked like a road flare while the male stared a hole through him. With a nod Akane activates the flare and tosses it on the cold floor behind them. The twins then join hands to make the shadow they were casting that much larger. The link was felt all the way back in the swamps and Al Sahir weaved a few hands signs in rapid succession. See, he was connected to his body guards, the stain of his soul was on their's. Shou looked on as the shadow deepened in pitch blackness and soon a figure emerges and seems to take the rough shape of a man wearing a hat. It's form rippled and it lacked any discernable features 

​
"Ah, so you must be Mashima. Before you ask, I'm no one of concern. You, however, crashed a contract my people were in the middle of. Normally, I'd have them simply kill you. Your family intrigues me though. So, instead I have a proposition for you. 

You are a business man right? 

Work with my people and I'll make it worth your wild. We'll of course keep the blueprints, you have no use for them and I'll make a tidy little deposit of one hundred thousand Ryo into any account you want me to make it too. You do have, what, three? To sweeten the pot a bit I'll straighten out that little mess you have with Rei in a none violent manner."~


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2016)

A matter of Survival
Fuma

Fuma walked back into the shadow of the command deck, the floor had been stained in dried blood and several bodies laid abut the place creating an enormous tripping hazard, sat central to the room was Striga his robe torn in places revealing the intricate mechanical workings beneath, sections of pale flesh visible and noticeably stretched in parts appearing to close resemble a corpse than a living soul... then again could Striga ever claim to be such a thing?

"You kill your own men?"Fuma questioned noticing many were commanding officers and their wounds suggested they'd been cleaved by the teeth of his axe. Striga turned three green luminescent eyes visible beneath the shadow of his heavy hood. "Corrupted by the taint of this world, report."

"Engines are operating within tolerance and our repairs are almost complete however, given how hastily we was forced to leave dock I'd be more concerned by our supplies of food and water."

"How much?"

"Hiro said we had about 27 weeks worth of food and a months worth of water assuming the purifiers don't break down."

"Inform him to ration the food and water to half the daily amount."

"Of course Striga."Chief nodded and looked to Fuma before taking his leave, Striga watched waiting for the bulkhead to be closed shut and then returned his attention to Fuma and three others who entered the chamber from a separate room. Dr Bright was amongst them and Fuma stumbled slightly as he felt a minor shock from the chip.

"Good evening, Boss I wasn't informed you'd be joining us on this expedition, oh isn't it exciting~"Bright said in a strangely unpleasant tone. He wasn't welcome here that much was obvious but as if to balance the tables Striga clearly detested the presence of such a man on his bridge which helped ease the feeling of insecurity.

"All are present, let us begin.

Throwing out a map across the table Striga and the others began to exchange words they had come looking for some sort of anomaly that had been located by it's powerful chakra signature, the general idea seemed to be returning it back to base for research but he wasn't entirely sure given how excited Dr. Bright seemed it mere thought made his mind ill and before he knew it all of them had left without absorbing a single thing that was said.

He looked across the table to Striga who appeared slightly curious as to why the Director remained stationary, "Why are you still here, should you not prepare, should you not study the creatures you are likely to encounter on this mission? That is your designation Director."

"Something troubles me, the Vanguard you pick their corpses clean of anything of worth and then discard them as if merely broken machines?"

"It is wasteful to allow such technology to be lost. It is a waste of time to bury the dead where none would see them. This is not your concern however, it is simply that we are machines, you are child to believe anything other than that."

"If Genji believes this is humanities future he has another thing coming. You have forgotten yourselves."

"You think too plainly, Bureiku."Striga responded the light of his optics dimming as he watched Fuma recoil in response to that name, "Everything organic we know of is simply machinery, in one form or another. Tendons replace pistons; flesh in the place of steel; blood is simply biological coolant. To deny this is idiocy."

"Emoti-"

"Emotion?"He tilted his head and chuckled, "Emotion is merely a chemical reaction within the mind and body, a neural response designed to guide your actions. Love is brought about the need to replicate. Pain you flee. Hunger you eat. It is merely there to ensure our continued survival why?

Because, flesh is a weakness and perhaps you will come to learn that."He responded with a hint of pleasure towards the end giving a chilling sensation across his body. The thought to become anything like Striga, Lazarus... the Vanguard it wasn't simply revolting but also fear, the lines had blurred and Genji sought to push that further?

"What do you mean by that Striga?"He asked holding his tone as best he could.

"Survival, Director. We did everything out of survival."

Fuma eyes grew wide coming to a dreaded realisation the sickly flesh of the Vanguard and their 'Iron Maiden' armour. Many of the Vanguard were prisoners or those who had no place in the world, Shinobi who had lost limbs or forced out of service by injury there was such an abundance after the 4th war it served his father perfectly but assuming they had all been like him once why would they ever sacrifice their flesh for mechanical workings...

He turned and dashed clean into the corridor leaving Striga to examine the dead bodies which he did with great curiosity and intent as if to judge his own efficiency.

He reached the medical bay a small compartment given how little they cared for the wounded and those who expended their usefulness he discovered Lazarus to be present in similar robes to those worn by Striga indicating his rank and authority of the Architect caste. "Lazarus?" He asked with caution, "I was hoping to ask, why have the Vanguard gone so far to augment their bodies?"

Lazarus stood in surprise he hadn't expected to see the boy again after his operation least not in any healthy condition and Fuma felt strangely comfortable with Lazarus. Unlike Striga he took on a more pleasing and welcoming tone.

"Oh hello their Fuma, I am surprised to see you visit me."

Fuma nodded slowly as the Doctor began to explain, "It is quite simple really, you see the Hyperion Armour worn by our fellows isn't entirely efficient."

"What do you mean doctor? I am not familiar with the specifications."

"Forgive me,"He said in remorseful tone indicating he didn't entirely agree with Genji's methods whatever they might be, "The power source emits low levels of Alpha Radiation, as does much of the technology used by our fellows. It is for this reason we cannot remove their armour, the skin eventually becomes fused. It is followed by necropsy, the skin and internal organs eventually succumb and fail, thus we are forced to replace or augment."

"... Alpha radiation that isn't detectable by normal means?"

"Not through the normal means. Our bodies naturally resist such forms of radiation making it a none-issue under most circumstances, sadly that also means once it enters the body it is nigh impossible to detect without special medical equipment."

"Doctor Lazarus, the chip in my head..."

"I am afraid so."Lazarus said with a moment of hesitation.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 7, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
After their encounter, both spoke for sometime before Revy made her way to the other side of the room. Tired, she spoke of resting before sunrise was met. Ace, who seemed still unable to sleep proceeded to lay on the sheet provided by the family, and merely stare emptily at the ceiling. Every time he tried to function without his arm it was made difficult, he was left handed. And everything functioned appropriately to that hand, now it was a matter of trying to get use to utilizing the other, and yet he's only been concious without the for a couple of hours, he was already struggling with everything. Truthfully, he should be thankful that he came out with his, life, but the fact was that it was still a heavy loss. He instinctively depended of that arm, so when he woke and he tried to touch his head he felt the nothingness of a phantom hand. He remembered the movement, but not it was null, the thought itself delve deeper. He'd had to learn everything from writing to holding a fork.

He was handicapped. Noting his status as well... After the incident with Hishashi, Kage of Iwa, the village wasn't too keen on him being a Shinobi, so with this last straw they would simply strip him of his title. Regardless, his title was merely a luxury anyway. Closing his eyes, a breath escaped him trying to assimilate the inevitable, but as he tried the weight carried his heart who had sunken on his own folly, this had seemed to have called the end of his career. He hadn't the slightest inkling of convincing anyone that he was at perfect shape, it's hard, when you've lost an arm. Chakra was already a demeaning factor so, what could he do? The more he thought of it, the more he came to the conclusion that he couldn't overcome the inevitable.   That if he'd return people would treat him differently, that the special treatment would soon shower his home. He would feel utterly useless. And so, the only thought that came to mind was what would his parents think?

He did something extremely foolish, something he could never come back to. And so, at the dead of night, he pulled out his phone from the pocket dimension. The lit spoke the battery life that was just a few moments away from dead, as his hand pressed the buttons that soon after ushered a ring into his ear, he hear the broken sob of a woman reach his ear with a small hello.

"Hey, mom."

His voiced reached her, after leaving to hang with Hotaru, he never returned. She never knew what he had been going through, and although she was the unfortunate mother that had to witness as his son would constantly get beat up and rattled, brought to a hospital at the name of a village that seemed to only care enough to bring him back to his feet to send him off to get destroyed again, she formed a distasteful angst against the village for the sake of her son. 

"I'm sorry I haven't contacted you mom. I haven't really been well. And to be honest, I don't know when I can come back." 

He could hear the echoes of his father in the background rushing to the phones side. The sobs engulfing their breaths, he could simply picture their eyes, what they went through throughout the week he had been gone without once ever even calling them. Their voices rose with an myriad of sentiment all struggling to make their point, from sadness to anger to worry, meshing together like a filthy blend of distraught, not even Ace knew that his parent were capable of such. 

"I'm sorry, I wasn't at a party. I didn't get drunk and Hotaru wasn't at fault. To be honest, after I was done the night that I left, I was gonna head home though something came up, it wasn't really a mission. But it had to do with my... _temperament._"

Silence overtook them, they knew exactly what he meant, the distorted mindset which grew along with chakra the moment where their son, Ace, was not in control. Asking if he was fleeing, if he had done something illegal, Ace chuckled at the worry, but continued.

"I wanted to. It wasn't a mission, but he is at the bingo book. A guy I was fighting. Turns up he was too much too handle, I ended up with three bullets on my stomach." 

A gasp rose from the other side of the phone.

"I'm fine though. Some nice people took care of me, but..." 

That word... 'but'. The weight it hold could even transgress across the gaping space the three. As he struggled to bring the words out of his mouth, his parents ushered him to say something as to satiate their worry. Ace felt even heavier, but this would be better than returning without a limb, preparing them from what their about to see. If he ever returned than he knew that something would slither upon their hearts, they would condemn the village, the people, the shinobi, everything. But, this was ultimately something that couldn't be helped. 

"I lost my dominant arm." 

They screamed at him, not as a lecture, but in surprise. The sobs grew on the mother, the father was outraged. Asked for a name and everything. The rage of their parents grew like a volcano erupting, desires to incinerate and destroy all in it path, to eviscerate the cause of the problem, they wanted penance for taking a part of their son flesh. Ace felt both happy and guilty, these were the people he would do something foolish like this for again and again. 

"No, no... Don't go to the office. The Kage isn't going to do anything. I'm not anywhere in land, either way. I'm on a boat headed... somewhere. I woke up today to the fact. Apparently it's bee five days." 

Their questions pour, their outrage unsatisfied.

"I know, I know... It's a lot to ask of you, but I already got in trouble in Iwa. If you go and say I'm lost at sea and that I lost an arm... Well, they might just issue a paper saying that I'm MIA." 

They explained that that's not how it worked.

"Mom, Dad. To be honest, I don't really care. I just don't want them to get involved. Not really in mood for... Shinobi of any kind right now." 

They agreed. 

"I don't think I'm going back until I can get back on my feet. When I do, I'll come visit."

They questioned something, Ace spoke as if he had no intentions of returning, one which caused their parent and even more livid interpretation of what was occurring. 

"Yeah... I'm not coming back. There's not really a place for me there."

They continued, exchanging their phones among the others. 

"I don't know. I have to look for my place in the world. And, yes... I am aware I don't have an arm anymore, but I don't plan on that stopping me. I'll look for a home somewhere. A place where we can be together. But... I don't want to do anything with them anymore. They won't care for me once I return, none of them will. So, when I'm healed, when I am done with everything. I will come looking for you guys and Shinobu too. We'll be leaving them. Us four can live happily without them under our tail. I'll be back soon, I promise. I love you both."

A silence overtook the conversation, seconds later Ace shut out the call and witnessed the battery life at one percent. Throw such at the portal, he laid down on his bed, trying to get comfortable, closing his eyes while immersing himself on sleep. While at the other, Revy faked her sleep, focused on the conversation before her that just occurred, thinking to herself, pondering... Adjusting her form, getting comfortable, she rested until sunrise


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tightens
3.
[Training----> Hotaru Strength]_​

The weekend was supposed to be a sacred time for students. For them to take breaks and rest up, to relax from the stresses of school, but when a school objective was to produce the best ninjas on the field. The weekend only meant weekend training, supplementary lessons, group meetings, and that if someone didn?t reserve a battle dome room, they were shit out of luck because it was filled with students who reserved it the weekend before. So just another regular day for the students of Kusa, except the sounding of the bell that signified to change classes.

Even teachers came on campus to oversee training regimens or help students. 

The best of the best ninjas were produced on these campus grounds. Those who will light the way and shine brightly for others to follow. The Small Three accomplished that with Kyo Minami, not only the best student on the field that they ever produced, but also the elected leader of Konoha. The world that was completely different from their own. That was the star that was placed in the students to replicate, to exceed?However, in different villages. 

Military and politics were probably the best thing that The Small Three excelled at because they knew how to play the field. So when Kyo wanted his class to go and study at Kusa, they had to oblige by his terms. Kyo was a horrible player of the game, a cruel player, because he never forced his hand, it just happened naturally. To deny Class A entrance in Kusa, meant to deny partnership with Konoha, but to accept it meant that Konoha and the Small Three were potential allies. And even if Kyo was a part of them, the three always wanted to distance themselves from the bigger villages because of fear of getting swallowed up.

Although it ended that way, Hotaru and the rest of the Class was an example of that. The partnership between the two villages. Konoha natives being raised as Kusa natives all for the politics, and did they know this.

_Of course._​
From their grades to their presentation, they were looked under a microscope. So weekends, Hotaru found herself in the gym with a personal support and aid instructor watching closely. 

Hotaru had weights attached to her arm, both labeled 20 pounds, and in front of her a punching bag. Met, her support and aid watcher, had sat all the way across the room with a tablet on her lap.

_?Begin.? _Met called from the distances, _?Measuring now??_

 Hotaru began to lift up her arms and let the weights hand from her arms as she brought them parallel to her body. The weights dropped from her arms and for a minute Hotaru hissed as gravity tried to bring down the huge weights. Though she kept her arms up wide as Met played away on her tablet. 

A usual quiet training, because it just tested the strength of her arms was interrupted with the sound of a door opening. Two kids that couldn?t be older or even younger than Hotaru walked in.

?Finally training I see?? The boy commented, his scarf wrapped around his neck and his hands buried deep within his pockets, ?Tired of bringing the entire class down??

Hotaru eyes snapped behind her from where she heard the voice coming, the lack of concentration to keep the weights burn on her arm, ?Shut the hell up Dis?.?




The boy only shrugged his shoulders, ?Playing around so much can make you feel like that.?

?Don?t pick on Hotaru!? The girl behind him peaked from under Dis arms, she smiled up at Dis for a minute before the boy let out a loud groan. ?Hehehe~?

The girl looked at Hotaru and moved out in front of Dis, ?It?s not every day, you are found drunk outside the dorms. Such a shameful display~?

Hotaru arms arched for release and Hotaru happily answered by swinging the huge weights at the two. The two didn?t even flinch as they casually move out the way and the weights slammed into the wall with a loud boom. Hotaru eyes narrowed at the two, and the girl laughed for a good second. Met looked up from her tablet as she recorded the time of how long Hotaru let them hang from each other.

_?One minute and 55 seconds. Better than a week ago, but still needs improvement.? _Met said out loud before standing up and bowing at the two, _?It?s been a while, Aoi and Dis?It seems as though you changed your sex again Aoi.?_

The girl smiled as she placed her hand on her hips, ?I?m not like the others, holding myself down to one sex is too confining!?



?We should totally take a bath Met!?

_?So you can change in the middle of it??_​
?Of course~? Aoi winked at the girl, ?I love seeing that surprised face of yours when we are together.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> ​
> "Ah, so you must be Mashima. Before you ask, I'm no one of concern. You, however, crashed a contract my people were in the middle of. Normally, I'd have them simply kill you. Your family intrigues me though. So, instead I have a proposition for you.
> 
> You are a business man right?
> ...



Shou stood there in silence for a moment, trying to figure out just who the hell Rei was... "Damn I feel like i'm forgetting something... or did I ever know in the first place... deep shit man." He cleared his through as he finished his thought. "Wellp, You hit the money on the money shadow man! I like money." He folded his arms across his chest. "I personally have three accounts you've done your homework! But I want it deposited into Kirigakure account number 344555238979." 

He turned to the female and smirked, "That's a new account. I made it for my band. I'm in a band." He then rubbed his chin as he thought on the other part of the deal. "Though... I might enjoy a copy of the blueprints, you never know what kind of leverage that would hold over the mashima leaders you know... while i might not need them... copies shouldn't be a problem right?" His grin widened into his devilish smirk, if this guy wanted the blueprints so bad, they must be worth something.

His hands moved from his chest to behind his head. "Other than that, righty tighty, all sounds good. Let's do this! We'll work together, the three amigo's tres compadres! Other foreign words!" He grinned at the shadow man. "Just make sure that money gets into that account and all will be copacetic my man."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou lead the group of misfits down the road away from the mansion. No one spoke as they walked the stone pathway, their eyes kept towards the docks in hopes of a boat of some kind being there. Jirou kept his eyes open, he couldn't see any of the masked men that normally littered the area so there must be something going on... ?He did say we had twelve hours didn't he... that must be why the masked men aren't around. So he can give them the full twelve to prepare themselves...? He shook his head, he hated this situation and killing someone wasn't worth it just to find his brother. 

After a few minutes the group would come across the docks, ?Alright we'll split up, Kana and Hisaka you two go west, Xian and Towa you two go east and I'll take care of the south.? Jirou remarked, giving the group a serious look. ?If that is what you see is best young one.? Xian bowed his head and took his leave with Towa. The young boy just looked back and gave Jirou a sad look, The purple haired gennin nodded to him and gave him a warm smile to tell him everything would be ok. 

The two girls left without much of a fuss or a word, it made things a bit simpler for Jirou to head to the southern part of the docks actually... ?Alright.? With everyone going their separate directions he finally had a bit of time to think. ?If everyone is here already and I didn't see megumi sensai, that must mean that the plan didn't work and he figured her out.? He rubbed his chin as he pondered, ?So is Megumi still in konoha? Did the mission get canceled...?? He shook his head, ?No no, I don't have time to worry about those sort of things right now.? 

He regained himself as he approached the docks, he could see boxes and crates strewn about a myriad of run down and dilapidated looking buildings. Though this lead to a singular issue, ?There are no boats here.? He could see up and down a long stretch of the island and the problem seemed the same. Not a single boat was within eyesight... which meant that getting off this island might not be possible at all...


----------



## Hollow (Feb 8, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Trashy Romance Novels: Valentine's Edition*


*Monday*
*He could be a sinner or a gentleman*

"Obaa-chan, Ojii-chan, have a safe trip," Yuuko wished her grandparents as they put on their shoes at the entrance.

"Yuuko, are you sure you'll be okay by yourself?" Her grandmother asked with a small frown of worry. This wasn't the first time the older couple went out and left the girl behind to look after the house, but Hanako couldn't help but worry if everything was going to be okay in their absence.

"Oh, she'll be fine," Junpei answered in her stead, laughing at his wife's worries. "She's a well rounded kunoichi already...well, I'd say, by now she's the one worrying about a couple of old farts like us!"

"Ojii-chan!" Yuuko laughed as her cheeks tinted a light shade of pink.

After hugging her grandparents one last time, the genin bid them farewell and waited for them to close the door behind them before heading upstairs to take a shower.

About a month ago, Yuuko had reserved her grandparents tickets to the Ice Queen winter park up in the north of the country. When she was a child, they couldn't go out by themselves and have some time alone as often as she wished they could and, now that she was old enough to definitely stay home alone a longer period of time, the restaurant was so busy they barely found the time to do so. Mindful of this, a week ago, when the tickets had arrived, the girl had presented them to the couple and practically forced them to take the trip.

Valentine's was such a romantic time of the year...they shouldn't have to spend it working on the restaurant again.

Of course, Yuuko couldn't run it by herself so, for the following week, the place would be closed. It's not the kind of restaurant that gets busy with a romantic day like this so taking the weekend off wouldn't be a problem. Tora was going to spend the entire time with Setsuko (who doesn't really care about the date and will probably force her to work on the farm anyway) at the farm so, in other words, the teen would have the entire house for herself.

After she was done drying her hair, she grabbed a random notebook and a pen and walked downstairs, to sit in the living room with the TV on. Chewing on the back of the pen, she wondered who she should be giving chocolates to this year.

Her grandparents were a must, of course. Then there was Tora, Setsuko, Haru... Yuuko noted down the names as she thought of them. This year, she had met a great many people thanks to all the missions she had been in, but was she close enough to her past team mates to send chocolate? Touka was definitely someone she should send some to and...the girl blushed as she recalled her first kiss, Hotaru as well.












The girl perked up at the sound of her cell phone's ringtone, her train of thought interrupted by the lively theme. Excited, she immediately left the notebook and thoughts about the following Sunday and ran to pick it up from her bedroom, where it had been charging all night. Kentarou's picture on the screen. "Kentarou?" She asked in surprise.

*"...Nee-chan!"* The kunoichi heard Shana shout from the other side of the line and smiled at the excitement with which the little girl was practically shouting with, probably from being able to use her beloved sensei's cell phone. "It's Shana!"

Releasing the charging cable, Yuuko talked as she walked back downstairs to sit on the couch. "Hi Shana! What are you up to?"

There was a pause as her best friend's student seemed to struggle with something. "Sunday..."

"Sunday?" Yuuko asked, putting on a clueless front and suppressing a chuckle as she could vividly imagine the girl turning scarlet red and fumbling with the hem of her dress. Probably trying to find a way to tell her she needed help making chocolate for Valentine's without tipping Kentarou that they would be for him.

"...choco..."

Biting her knuckle, the genin tried her best to surpress the squeal at her little friend's cuteness. "C-choco?"

"Mou! Nee-chan!"

"Sorry, sorry," the teenager apologized, finally letting herself laugh a little. "You want help making Honmei-choco for sensei?"

*"Yes!!!"*

"Then why don't you drop down Sunday morning?" Yuuko suggested, noting down a quick memo to buy a larger quantity of chocolate. "You don't have classes, right?"

"Nope!" Shana informed her excitedly. "No homework either, since we have a test the next week. Sensei said it was best to study!"

Grabbing one of the pillows, Yuuko leaned back on the couch with a small smile. "Then you girls could bring your books, I'll help you out."

Before Shana could answer, there was some sort of struggle on the other side and a new voice answered. "Nee-chan! Jewly won't let me come!"

"Rika?"

Yuuko awaited patiently as another fight broke through on the other side before Jewly's took over this time. "Nee-san, Rika hasn't done any homework this month and keeps saying it's too cold to work. It's not good to coddle her, she needs to learn how to study properly and have discipline herself, we?ll be studying the entire weekend."

She nodded and only after a few minutes realized the girls weren't there to see it, her lips stretched out in an unsure smile before she laughed. Jewly could be so no nonsense sometimes that it took the kunoichi by surprise every time, although the young child also had a very kind and nurturing side to her...she'd probably grow up to become a fearsome woman. "That's okay, everyone can come over and play after the test is done!"

"AAH, Nee-chan!" Kentarou's poor phone was stolen again by Shana. "I'm still coming! It's a promise!"

"It's a promise," Yuuko smiled in agreement.​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 9, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Trashy Romance Novels: Valentine's Edition*


*Tuesday*
*He could be a stranger you gave a second glance*

Even though she had already chosen to buy the ingredients nearly a week earlier, Yuuko wasn't surprised to see stores packed to the brink with girls and women searching for the perfect brands to use for the following very special Sunday. The chocolate war, from what she had seen, had already begun mid January, when the stores had begun to show decorations and stock for the event.

Sadly, the teen realized, most of her sistren showed preference over readymade chocolate rather than making their own. These days, she supposed it was getting increasingly difficult to find the time to make homemade chocolate for their special ones. Even the girls still in school would prefer to simply buy already made ones instead of going through the troubles of making their own. It was also a safeguard against failed attempts that would disappoint the boys.

Despite knowing this, Yuuko still thought that a handmade gift spoke volumes for a person's feelings. Even if it wasn't delicious, it would hold the giver's feelings, thoughts, hard work and precious time. That was simple opinion of someone who still had time and energy to put effort into making chocolate for everyone she likes though. It wasn't an excuse for frowning at the women around her.

This was, on the other hand, why the girl stood in the middle of the alley entirely dedicated to chocolate inside her favorite supermarket, pondering which quality would be the best. The higher the chocolate's quality, the more expensive it would be and, unfortunately, her wallet wasn't nearly deep enough for her to splurge on the stuff. One day, Yuuko would hopefully have someone important enough to reach for the better quality brands but, for now, she'd have to content herself in getting her usual ones.

"Any chance I'll get some chocolate too?"

A low raspy, sort of boyish voice startled Yuuko into dropping the packs of chocolate she had been holding with a thoughtful expression. She didn't get the chance to pick them back up as the person who interrupted her immediately bent down and gathered the fallen items, handing them back to her with a charming smile.



A boy, around her age, with dark skin and peach colored hair stood in front of her. There was something about his messy school uniform and relaxed shoulders that told her he was used to being the center of attentions. "Sorry, didn't mean to startle you," he said smoothly.

Accepting the chocolates, Yuuko placed them inside her basket and smiled at the boy. "Oh, that's okay." She was about to move away but the boy leaned back against the shelves with his legs crossed, flashing a sparkling white grin.

"I'm Yori Hayate, by the way. Class 10B. How come I've never seen you around school?"

There was only one school campus dedicated to civilian education in the entirety of Kumogakure, despite there being more than a single shinobi academy. Yori had probably assumed Yuuko was a civilian like him and, honestly, the girl wasn't surprised. In her civilian clothes, nothing in her alarmed others towards her chosen profession. However, before she could enlighten her company, he spoke again. "How old are you, princess?"

No matter how hard she tried, Yuuko couldn't keep the blush from conquering her cheeks' territory at the idea of being called a princess. "14..." she answered in a bit of a daze.

"Ah, you'll be joining us next year," he told her. He was completely wrong but the girl couldn't even bring herself to close her mouth, much less put together a half decent explanation.

Picking up two cartons of milk, she pretended to heavily consider the differences between both as Yori checked his phone. Taking the opportunity to take a peek, she noticed the split second in which the boy frowned before he noticed her staring and grinned brightly, making her eyes drop to the milk again. "Do I have any chances of getting you to tell me your number?"

Embarrassed, the girl nodded and quickly put down the cartons to take her cell phone out of her pocket. "Yori-san, right?" She asked, typing in the information before handing him the phone so he could add his number, giving him a ring once he was done.

"What about you?"

"Me?"

"I can keep calling you princess if you'd like," he winked. "But I'm sure your name must be even prettier."

The young teen babbled nonsense as her brain seemed to need a few seconds to process the information correctly. If she was a robot, steam would probably be coming off her ears. Instead, mission socialization protocol seemed to kick in and she bowed. "Nice to meet you! I'm Kumogakure's Yuuko Shinohara!"

He laughed.

In his defense, it seemed like he was trying to hold it in. But Yuuko still prayed the gods above would open a hole on the ground that could swallow her whole, her stomach performing sickening acrobatics as she felt more embarrassed than she had ever been her entire life.

Yori looked ready to comment on something, but he was interrupted by a couple of boys near the cashier. "Oi, Yori! Quit flirting, we gonna be late for the show!"

"That's my cue," her new friend told her, holding his hand up in a motionless wave as he walked back to his friends. "See you later, Kumogakure's Yuuko Shinohara~"

When his figure was finally out of sight, Yuuko sighed as her shoulders relaxed. She hadn't even realized how tense she had been in the boy's presence until he left. Usually, the teen had such an easy time socializing and getting along with people...but it always threw her off guard whenever a random person approached her out of the blue like that. She was much used to doing the approaching herself.

Rather.

She would prefer to do the approaching herself. Better be the hunter than the hunted one, after all.

With another small sigh, the girl finished gathering the groceries she needed for dinner and left the store after paying. Earlier, Yuuko had considered dropping by the orphanage to hang out with the kids and Kentarou a bit but it was probably better to go straight home.












It was when she was well into making supper that her phone announced an incoming message. Curious, Yuuko left the stove unattended for a bit to go see who needed her and flushed excitedly when she saw Yori's name on the screen. It was a simple hello and she was right about to answer when she stopped herself short. Wasn't it best to wait a bit before answering? There was an issue of PINKU that mentioned it's best not to seem too needy or excited some time ago...maybe it was best to wait...

In the end, the boiling water overflowing the pan made the choice for her and Yuuko left the texting for later as she ran back to put an end to the mess. The teen had a quiet dinner in front of the TV, took care of the dishes and read a couple more chapters of her new book, took a shower, dried her hair, brushed her teeth and was about to fall asleep when she suddenly got up. 

"I forgot about Yori!" She screamed at herself, running downstairs to find her phone and quickly text him back.​


----------



## Hero (Feb 9, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 8












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________

_"AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Zane laughed maniacally, jumping towards the shadowy beast that just effortlessly swallowed Kentarou. Zane was raw and sharp and rich and throbbing with life. Shige didn't even attempt to stop the lunatic. Normally his antics pissed Shige off, but this time, his energy was needed. While she handled Kurome, Zane could distract the unimaginative creature the child had summoned. Under no circumstances was Shige going to allow Kurome to endure a similar fate and be someone's puppet.

"Yamantaka, your assistance please!" Zane called for his summon, running up the side of an apartment building, moments from engaging Kurome's shadow monster. As always, Yamantaka materialized from thin air to serve his master and asked what was needed of him. "Protect me from the shadows if you would please." Zane asked joyfully. Nodding his head, Yamantaka obeyed Zane's command by placing Zane standing up on top of his immense black black shoulders. Any shadow that Zane cast before simply vanished as he and Yamantaka became one being that lacked the umbra bound to all humans.

Zane was by no means a smart individual logically speaking, but he was an absolute savant when it came to killing and anything that would aid him in success towards that goal. Now prepared with a seemingly foolproof defense, the boy and his summon lurched from the wall and stream lined straight for Kurome's very own beast.
 ​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 9, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
Morning bathe the room, Ace found himself asleep after the conversation brought upon last night. His ears picked up the rustle of the morning routine, Looking outside the window, land could be seen at the distance, as men and woman started to lift the cargo off the top, the image of Levi could be seen entering the door. Closing in, he brought a plate of food, soft, again, but this time he didn't sit. Meeting his gaze, he shifted the side of his cigar and spoke 

"After you're done and if you're well enough, meet us above." 

Turning, he up and left before Ace could speak any further. Turning to the food brought to him, Ace just felt confused. Certainly he was curious and staying on this bed was becoming boring, chowing down on his meal and meeting the crew would be the most profitable option. He could get answers he wanted, but similarly what did Levi want with him that he oversaw his condition? Did he expect him to be fine and well after just six days? 

As the thought began to smear across the canvas of his mind an immediate halt was brought to them by the entry of another unfamiliar face. Another female, but this one seemed to be older than Revy yet younger than Levi. Her features were hid by a mask, a single eye peered through the veil of her hair, blonde like the blooming sunflower, he closed the gap hands nested upon her pockets while, without any sort of warning prior, picked up Ace's chin and lifted it up to her periphery.

"You've reacted wonderfully to the serum." 

"Y-You're the doctor I presume?" 

"I'm the one who brought you back from the living, yes. Yet I am no doctor." 

She answered, her eye analytic as it can be searched for any, if all, symptoms that might have occurred to Ace during his time asleep. 

"Impressive, most people are out for much longer than just a week. Levi tells me you woke up yesterday? How are you feeling? Still in pain?"

"Well, it's not something I can complain about, really."

"I see." 

Her hands made their way back to her pockets and she turned to the other side of the bed.

"Sit up and turn to me."

She said, almost demanding such. Ace though, knowing now that she was the one that took care of him did not fight against her wishes. Without much said after wards, she began to peel of the bands that mended all together. Slowly, she began to unveil the scars and bruises of battle. However, what seemed to be strange was not that these were displayed over his flesh, adorning his body with the timeless memories of and intensity of battle, but that they were just that, scars. That they were healed, and even more that, that even the bullet wound was gone. 

"H... How?" 

"Trade secret." 

"What?" 

"I'm not the best, but I'm pretty good at my craft. You're fine. It's gonna hurt a bit until everything inside is repaired, but with how you reacted to everything you should be able to exercise yourself if that's what you want." 

"Then... Then why is Levi giving me soft foods?" 

"Levi? You mean the Cap'n? It's kind of his thing. He likes that sort of stuff that's easy on the stomach." 

"You mean... I could've gotten out of bed since yesterday?" 

"Maybe. I mean, it'll be better if you sat down and rested a bit longer, but it wouldn't hurt if you stood up and did something other than take away our resources." 

"Sorry..."

"Cap'n is above, right? I think if you're healthy enough to stand you should go see what's up. I feel you and me are bound to see each other more often than we'd like to."

"What do you mean?"

She evaded the question entirely and founder herself leaving the premise. Ace, who seemed to have the okay from his... doctor? Stood out from the bed, the weight was rather sudden, his feet felt numb, must have been all those days just sleeping, but it wasn't something he couldn't deal with. He searched through the cabinets and it seemed that he couldn't find his attire. Perhaps it was damaged and bloodied so they threw it away. So skimming through the premise he found some clothes with a note that said _"For you, kiddo."_ 

He assumed Levi was also kind enough to provide him such, now was the difficult part. Dress with his opposite arm, struggling slightly he managed to place the clothes he was provided. Unlike their, this was darker, in fact for Ace who wore an assortment of white garments, this on in particular seemed odd. It was black and purple, colors of which Ace did not wear too often, also a bunch of other accessories. Like pirate, he suppose it was customary, but he wasn't the type either. But following suit he continued and placed it upon him. 

​
The mirror displayed his looks, however a sleeve was cut and replaced by a cape where his lost arm is at. He definitely thought of everything. Seeing as it fit him perfectly, he began to pace towards the upper section of the boat. Busy men and woman ran across the center working to have all the materials carried to their respective places. On the distance, off the ship stood Levi, along with a couple other crew mates, one of which included Revy herself. Making his way towards his destination, of the boat Levi turned and noted his presence.

"Good to see you."

"Thanks for the attire." 

"Suits you well enough."

He turned back to the men and woman before him, in total there were around eight. Most of which seemed seasoned, holding their respective weapons on hand, Levi rose his voice.

"Parashi, this is Mao. The kid is the one we found half dead inland. He'll be joining us from today in training."

Ace stopped at his tracks and looked over towards Levi, his eyes spoke all his worries before his mouth and Levi immediately responded. 

"First of all, the name's Ace, second of all you can't expect me to fight when I just lost an arm."

"I can and you will. Unless you rather grow root in bed and stay a vegetable the rest of your life." 

"That not the point here..." 

"Crew, introduce what we are to young Mao here."

It was none other than Revy who stood forward, saluting Ace with a grin on her face. Her grin spoke more than her words would ever, it seemed she and her father spoke about their conversation last night, and she convinced him to call Ace by his real name. It annoyed him rather intricately, but before he could say anything on the matter Revy said.

"We are a neo-pirate group called Parashi or Paradise Shingen. Shingen is a dual personality: The first is calm, peaceful, smooth, and the second is a far more troubled spirit, fighting for survival in its life. A very strong intuition characterizes Shingen; it can sense a storm coming and can anticipate a calm as well. Abiding by our code: 

_Patience is the first virtue_

_Strength is at the mind_

_Liberty requires peace_

_Anger of the benign_​
We mold ourselves in a mindset beyond that of traditional means, and we implement that into our fighting creating a new form of stance which allows us a broad mastery in fighting in general."

Ace looked up at Levi.

"Neo-Pirates?"

"We're not missin-nin, to be that you first have to be shinobi. Which we aren't, we aren't mercenaries either, but we don't follow an establishment. We have no flag, nor do we travel the seas either. But we are pirates, unbound by any government. We hold no fealty to no one, we are our own men." 

He paced forwards, turning towards Ace. His eyes locking towards the child before him, a powerful aura began to radiate across him like that of the leader the crew followed. His mien unchanged, Ace could sense what was about to occur next.

"You an Revy will spar, and you will use Tonitrus in the battle." 

"That's insane. If I were to use Tonitrus she'd be paralyzed if not dead by the time I'm done summoning it."

"Well then, I suppose she better be on her toes then. Then match will begin, on your place, kid."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou let out a deep breath as he sat down on a crate near the southern docks. ?There's nothing here, of course not.. He'd want to keep everyone on the island.? He shook his head and ran his hands through his hair. ?Crap what am I going to do...? He tried to mold chakra, but it was no use, he was unable to preform any jutsu, just like the masked man had said. ?I've got to figure out how to get out of this without killing anyone.? He slowly stood from his crate and headed back to where the group had split up... they were to meet up there anyway, maybe someone else had some good news. 

--- With Megumi --- 

The island was desolate, nearly completely dead, She couldn't see anyone, not even animals. ?Where the hell am I?? She grumbled, ?You're on The Island of Nightmares.? A voice echoed over the entirety of the land. ?What!? Who the hell are you!?? ?It is not of any importance. You tried to ruin my island of dreams with your lies. As punishment i've sent you to the island of Nightmares, that you might enjoy the company of my colleges. A few things, do not attempt to use jutsu here, you will find that you are quite incapable of it.? 

?What are you talking about!?? Megumi shouted, ?I've got a special seal on the island preventing the use of unauthorized chakra, namely yours. You will have to fight and kill my compatriots if you wish to leave this island alive dear Megumi.? The voice chuckled a little as it spoke, ?Though I wonder how you will do when your specialty is ninjutsu.? Megumi's eye twitched and she growled lightly. ?I'll do just fine you sick bastard...?


----------



## Hollow (Feb 10, 2016)

*Wednesday*
*He could have your humor but I don't understand*

The sound of another incoming text woke Yuuko up from her short lived slumber. Yori had kept texting her for the longest and she hadn't been brave enough to shush him in order to go to sleep, nor ignore his messages. Every time the girl had firmly told herself to just leave her phone alone and close her eyes, another one would pop up and she'd give in and answer it promptly. It would make her feel bad if she left him hanging and...truth be told, it was also quite nice to chit chat like that. In the end, sheer exhaustion had forcefully put her to sleep though.

Yawning, the teen rubbed her eyes and gave it a quick read. An invitation for breakfast at Rise's. Typing back a quick answer, Yuuko threw the bed sheets aside and went on her way to perform her morning routine.

This was her third day with the house entirely to herself and, as much as she liked the idea of having all that space to herself, Yuuko couldn't help feel kind of lonely. Her grandparents were two very rowdy people, teamed with her and Tora (who spends more time with them than in her own place), there wasn't a moment where someone wasn't singing, laughing or speaking in a loud manner. And although her grandparents had already left her by herself sometimes in the past, it was never for this long and never truly alone. Someone had always been there to look out for her and keep her company.

It was a rather strange feeling to find herself alone. The shadows seemed to be darker and the halls grew longer and creepier.

But maybe it would be best not to dwell on the creepy factor too much.

Once her face was clean and her teeth were brushed, she quickly tied her hair into her usual loose pig tails and threw on some jeans and a sweatshirt. Her pouch safely attached to her belt, she deemed herself ready to go.

Early February, most of the snow that had fallen over late December and early January had already melted, with rain making a strong comeback. On the Southern side of the country, especially on the towns closer to the sea, floods would begin to pose a serious threat, although the real danger would come in April when the raining season would hit its climax. For Kumogakure, however, the rain was merely an inconvenience, albeit an annoying one. If someone forgot their umbrella for whatever reason, they would inevitably find themselves drenched to the bone. Not a particularly pleasant feeling when the cold of winter was still so very present.

As in love as Yuuko was with her country, even she felt a bit cranky over the weather during this time of the year. Secretly, as she braved the streets with an umbrella that kept being turned upside down by the strength of the wind, she wished for the cozy warmth of Fire or the Small Three.

Rise's was a much welcomed destination for her long walk. A cozy little restaurant, decorated in shades of plum and peach, that serves the most delicious waffles on earth. It had started off as one of those small hidden gems you get to know of because someone told you about it and had enjoyed an explosive growth of popularity these past couple of years thanks to the internet. Yuuko was happy for the success but it's also a little sad that it wasn't a private treasure shared between friends anymore.

Quickly spotting her friend on a table near the back, the girl walked up to him and sat down. Even though it was probably a school day, he wasn't wearing his uniform. "Good morning, Yori-san."

The table was stacked with open books, loose sheets of paper that were scribbled upon and notebooks that looked like rainbows with all the different colored markers. "Mornin' Yuuko!" The boy greeted her cheerfully, putting away some of the material so she had access to half the table. "Sorry," he flashed her a grin. "It's hard to study at home so I usually come here to work."

"No school today?"

"I wish," Yori stretched his arms upward, yawning at the same time. "I have classes on the afternoon."

Honestly, Yuuko felt a bit jealous of that. The shinobi education was largely different than that of a civilian’s after all. "School sounds fun," she remarked, peeking at his notes and noting the subjects he was studying. When he gave a slightly puzzled look, she laughed and realized she hadn't really cleared up the small misunderstanding from yesterday. "I'm a kunoichi."

Yori's eyebrows rose in a comical way as he looked at her head to toe. "You don't really look the part."

With a small sigh, the younger teen shrugged and left it at that. But she couldn't help the small blush after noticing the look of admiration on his eyes. He was about to say something else when the door bells rang behind her and his smile fell. Curious, Yuuko turned to look at who had entered and saw a group of three teenage girls sit down on the opposite corner, casually chatting with one another. One of them a pretty brunette with curly hair and big hazel eyes. She looked as if she was trying to discretely look around for something...or someone.

"Someone you know?" Yuuko asked her friend in a light hearted manner. The boy in front of her strangely struggled to find the right words until he finally seemed to give in, sighing.

"That's Teru, she's from my class," he curtly answered, his eyes swiftly lowering to one of his school books. Yori obviously didn't want to discuss it and Yuuko didn't really feel like they were so close that she could probe him for answers, yet this didn't stop her small frown from forming as she looked back at the girl once more.

Leaning forward, she rested her chin on her hands and let the silence settle between them until the waitress came and they placed their orders. Once the young woman had left, Yuuko couldn't help looking back and, this time, was rewarded when she met the girl's eyes. Having been found out, Teru quickly lowered her troubled stare and the kunoichi noticed she was obviously shuffling with discomfort.

"I see," the ebony haired girl commented lightly as the idea of what exactly was going on formed inside her mind. 

To give her credit, Yuuko was trying exceedingly hard to keep the excitement off her face. Oh, but it was so hard! After all, it wasn't everyday she got front row seats to such a wonderful story such as this! 

"Yuuko...are you okay?" Yori was beginning to look worried but she waved it away and gave him a smile so bright it could blind. This was straight out of one of her romance novels! The wonders of young love, where both sides love one another but fate keeps them from revealing their real feelings with cruel twists of misfortune! Yes...and she, Yuuko, stood in the middle. A gift from the heavens, she would play the most important part! 

*The Fairy Godmother!*​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou sat there by the meeting location for what felt like hours. He slowly began to grow worried as the other four weren't making their return... ?Did something happen to them?? He thought to himself, no, he couldn't think like that right now. He would give it a few more hours and wait to see if he could see them, but alas... the hours seemed to fly by without a single sign of anyone showing back up. Now came the time for Jirou to ask the question, why aren't they coming back. ?I don't want my fear to come true but... perhaps they weren't the friendly faces I first thought they were.? 

He clenched his fists together and stood up from his seat. ?I'll go west first and see if anyone is there... If not, then I'll try east.? He nodded to himself and headed west. Once more the docks towards the west were the same. Not a single boat to be found anywhere near there... nothing but crates and boxes like the last place. But this time around, there was a different change to the scenery. The body of a young girl lay on the ground in the middle of some crates, it was obvious who it was... he didn't need to look any closer. ?That old woman...? He clenched his fists, this was no time to be standing around...

He took off running towards the east, he had to pray, hope and pray to his deepest depths that Towa was going to be ok... if he couldn't trust that kind elderly woman how could he trust a monk.... He didn't want to think like that, he didn't want his mind to be overcome with that sort of ideology, but how could it not. This entire situation was becoming too dark and dismal to allow any other thoughts...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 12, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
Ace stood still poised next to Levi, their glances exchanged. The man who treated him seemed adamant that this was no preposition, this was a compensation. Ace hadn't much of an issue sparring, but it wouldn't really be a spar if he pulled out his strongest moves? His feet drove him to the side of the field, Revy at the opposite, the thought began to crawl at the back of his mind, he had lost his dominant arm and was now told to fight without it. Her stare was that of a tiger stalking its prey, her teeth showed along with a grin that ranged from cheek to cheek. Levi rose his chin, his eyes locked at the display before him. Arms crossed, spectating the aura that began to emanate from the other. Ace was unsure, Levy was determined. From the group another stood at the center, rose his hand and issued the start of the battle. 

_"Mao, the stowaway VS Revy, Parashi's Brawler. Begin!"_










​
Revy hadn't started any movements, her feet spread and her body postured itself for an attack, no weapon drawn. How was she suppose to fight against something like Tonitrus? The instance his thoughts began to surface, her hands reached the hostlers of her back and she pulled a bracelet that once exposed it engrossed the arm in steal of golden hue, circling the hand in its clad. The item loaded, like a shot gun prepping its function. Before the sensation of dread could sink in, her vision appeared before him, her fist swung with speed that blurred the motion of her arm, her body air borne, utilizing such inertia to propel her weight into a aerial twirl. Pulling himself back, maintaining balance at the base of his feet, core strength allowing the center o gravity to shift in an instance, and evade. Ace teeth gritted, eyes wide open after her display and lack of remorse. Noting such evasiveness, Revy made use of unwashed inertia to complete her twirl and flip onto a heel drop. One where Ace had to propel his feet to pull his away from danger, a back flip, his only hand allowing the strength to follow the rest of the cycle, his feet dragged on earth, head rose to find the rush of his assailant once more, his hand crossed in front, placing strength on his feet he delved under, and twisted his hips through the shift of stance, his body posturing under her, his spin threw a vertical thrust, hands shielded her from the strike, but her body was thrown a back, her balance still at its zenith using just propulsion she twirl until her feet were met upon earth, safe from any initial harm. 

Ace placed his hand on his wound, he could sense the stress of his joint acclimate through the continuation of the fight. His breath panted slight, his posture slightly unsettled, this was different, having one hand was certainly crippling him, he had to exchange the way he would deal with situations, his feet would herald a better result, but if she caught on... She was obviously holding back... Their result was for  him to summon his weapon, but he wasn't sure. Levi stood still, hands crossed, eyes gauging the battle before him, but trained on Ace himself. After exchanging glances Levi and his daughter, a nod was exchanged. A nod followed, this couldn't be good! Her footing was much more precise, her movement quicker, Ace was caught off guard, her hand connected, his stomach felt the pressure and his body was sent back, coughing he felt the stress heighten, no blood yet... Was what this serum? His eyes darted yonder, too see another incoming fist, this time he evaded, turning to meet her semblance her mien demonstrated a smirk adorning its features,  his eyes jolted after she managed to place a complete halt on her trek and switch stances mid-flight,  turn and connect another hit, however, much like before the sound a loading gun brought itself on his ears. A pulse brought to an ignition of flames pushed him into the distance once more. Covering his stomach again, he felt the surge of pain cycle through the center of his body, cough relentlessly  he rose his head to view the distance. 


_Those weapons were truly terrifying._​
They wanted this, her hand reloaded, whatever weapon she held function also as a sort of gun. It shot a round of a type of bullet. However, it seems since it was training, it was a type of blank, but if it were any other situation, he'd be dead.  Pulling himself up, the audience began to murmur on his tenacity, even Revy's smirk grew at the enticement of witnessing someone stand after such a marvelous display of control and power. But, Ace wiped the dirt of his new clothes, his eyes trained on his target, growing in strength, the hue of their pigment shone in a flicker of power. As if he had ascended into a mindset that would allow power to surge across the world. He had to admit, Revy wasn't any ordinary opponent, she could handle herself and if she said she couldn't stand against Kenta, but could push him into such stress, then even if he was handicapped, he had to admire her fierce maneuverability. This, was indeed, a challenge he'd appreciate. His mien had lost all willingness to restrict itself, a straight line brushed on the sight of his lip, his eyes awoke to a focus he could feel grossing across the   

"...Don't say I didn't warn you."

The pulse of the earth raptured the balance the men and woman had, soon number grew at the display of the battle at hand, soon they would witness what had the captain so intrigued, as Levi's eye opened to see what the power of a child could metastasize, the eyes were focused and power began to surface, gust of air began to surround him as if he was the cause of a moving storm, above him a portal began to open as as he ushered the names: 

_"Leo." 

"Serpens." 

"Draco." 

"Rem." 

"Aquilae."_​
Levi dropped his hand and pulled closer, his eyes focused as the hilts drew from space as if it where an act of magic, hovering across the body of such a young boy, a young boy who could somehow summon a relic of an ancient past and wield as if were his own. Lightning began to surge endlessly as a circle across the child connected all five of the hilts soon, their power began to stabilize.

_"Azūru-ō Tenteki: Tonitrus!!"

"Azūru-ō Tenteki: Tonitrus..."

"Azūru-ō Tenteki: Tonitrus."_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*



InfIchi said:


> Shou stood there in silence for a moment, trying to figure out just who the hell Rei was... "Damn I feel like i'm forgetting something... or did I ever know in the first place... deep shit man." He cleared his through as he finished his thought. "Wellp, You hit the money on the money shadow man! I like money." He folded his arms across his chest. "I personally have three accounts you've done your homework! But I want it deposited into Kirigakure account number 344555238979."
> 
> He turned to the female and smirked, "That's a new account. I made it for my band. I'm in a band." He then rubbed his chin as he thought on the other part of the deal. "Though... I might enjoy a copy of the blueprints, you never know what kind of leverage that would hold over the mashima leaders you know... while i might not need them... copies shouldn't be a problem right?" His grin widened into his devilish smirk, if this guy wanted the blueprints so bad, they must be worth something.
> 
> His hands moved from his chest to behind his head. "Other than that, righty tighty, all sounds good. Let's do this! We'll work together, the three amigo's tres compadres! Other foreign words!" He grinned at the shadow man. "Just make sure that money gets into that account and all will be copacetic my man."



*[Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke VI, Demonic Alliance II]
*Liquid Time*​
The form of the shadowy figure seemed to ripple after Shou made his statement. As if it were laughing at something he said. Way back in Ellesmere, Al Sahir chuckled to himself. How is it that people think that using Fifty Ryo words made them look any smarter than they have already shown themselves to be? Fingers tap on the finish of his desk as he contemplated the request, seemed Shou to some extent wasn't as dull as his files pointed toward. Folding his arms over his chest, the white haired man figured it couldn't hurt. Anyone that Shou gave the plans to or held them over,  wouldn't be capable of what he was planning anyway. There, after all, was an innate advantage of being what he was. 

Back in Tani, the Shadow Figure too crossed its arms across it's chest. "A copy of the plans will have a deduction on the overall price that is deposited in this account Mr. Mashima. I am, after all, a businessman. If the new price of Seventy-Five Thousand Ryo is good for you, then we have an accord. If you'd like the full price, then you simply give up the rights to copies of the plans and the whole of the Hundred Thousand will be deposited and we still have an accord. If neither is to your liking and you think you're going to get one up on me, then the twins here will simply kill you. Though, I believe you to be a smarter person than that. Yes?" 

The shadow rippled as it moved around in the pitch blackness of the twin's shadows. Their crimson eyes locked on Shou, waiting for him to either seal his fate or line his pockets. They personally didn't care which. 


-Later-

With the deal finalized and Al Sahir pulling strings with the Tani Hunter Nin, more specifically their leaders, the three were free to roam the village in search of their Target. The man had seemingly gone underground. He was only in the wind by about a hour though, this meant that if he wasn't still in Tani, that he'd still be somewhere in the small three. But men like Shin-Ra were stuck in Routines, they were creatures of habit and so full of themselves that they'd float in a nickel sea. It in the end took a little time but with Hisao's tact, Shou's giant cleaver and Akane's pension to de ball any would be naysayer to where Shin-Ra hid they were able to narrow the man's location down to a handful of locations. All within the confines of Tani, which made the job a bit easier. The real question was, where to start. The man they had gotten the information from gave four possible locations. 

Sure they could split up, check three of the four at once, but the twins were more effective in a pair. So they'd not part ways to start with. So, it came down to them moving as a group. If they didn't want to spook Shin-Ra they'd have to be discrete. Hisao knew he'd be able to keep his sister on a short leash. Shou, he wasn't too sure of but he figured if his master saw that he could be worked with, there was a reason. If it merely boiled down to teaching his thick headed sister more patience on the job scene. Stepping back into the dark of the early, early morning the three look down the street. They decided that the closest target would be the best one to start with, then they'd fan out to each closer location if Shin-Ra wasn't there. 

The small winding streets lead them to their location. The night was tired and people were either sleeping or just getting into bed. It was that time of night that wasn't quite the graveyard shift still nor was it morning. It was a time in between, the witching hour as it were and not a soul was to be seen. Which, in hindsight, is a good thing. But even good things can lead to bad scenarios. stepping from the shadows of an alley into a well hidden offbeat trail of the small village the three are confronted with a bar. It was called Lust of all things and Hisao's shoulder's sagged a bit. Loud music poured from the building, meaning that it was occupied. Two bounces stood at the door letting people in and out respectively.

This just got more complicated, if Shin-Ra was here it was a smart play. Surrounding himself with innocent and scum alike would make things more difficult. 

Hisao rolled his lips slightly exposing his gleaming fangs, he then nods to his sister just slightly. It was time to get this killing underway. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tanigakure]​*
> Back in Tani, the Shadow Figure too crossed its arms across it's chest. "A copy of the plans will have a deduction on the overall price that is deposited in this account Mr. Mashima. I am, after all, a businessman. If the new price of Seventy-Five Thousand Ryo is good for you, then we have an accord. If you'd like the full price, then you simply give up the rights to copies of the plans and the whole of the Hundred Thousand will be deposited and we still have an accord. If neither is to your liking and you think you're going to get one up on me, then the twins here will simply kill you. Though, I believe you to be a smarter person than that. Yes?"



"Hmm." Shou rubbed his chin a bit in thought, clearly this guy thought he wasn't all there mentally, but boy was he wrong, these blue prints had to be something special, had to be. He knew someone he could talk to about them too, that priestess who could see the future, might be able to get his hands on just how worthwhile these things really are. "Yeah sure, seventy five works for me, it'll help with my bands first big tour you know. I'm in a band, we're called DEVIL, destroying ever vile incarnation of love. Check us out." He pulled out a CD and tossed it to the feet of one of the twins. "You'll like it. I call it death metal."



> -Later-
> 
> This just got more complicated, if Shin-Ra was here it was a smart play. Surrounding himself with innocent and scum alike would make things more difficult.
> 
> Hisao rolled his lips slightly exposing his gleaming fangs, he then nods to his sister just slightly. It was time to get this killing underway. ~



"Hm so we have to get into a club do we." Shou rubbed his chin and smirked a bit, "Oh man this is going to be so easy." The red haired ninja cracked his knuckles and started to walk towards the bouncers, "Excuse me good men, buy names Shou, Shou Mashima, i'm lead singer of devil, maybe you've heard of me." "Nope." The bouncers quickly reply, letting a few young women in skimpy outfits past. 

"Oh, i see... Maybe a couple Ryuu might change your mind hm?" He held up a wad of money, to which the bouncers grabbed it and shook their heads. "Nope still the same. Never heard of you." Shou nodded a few times, "Yeah, yeah you're right... you know when you're right, you are right." He turned away from the men and quickly spun around, kicking one in the balls and the other in the throat. "HOWS THAT FOR NOT KNOWING ME NOW HUH!?" Though, they couldn't respond, he may have kicked them a bit... hard... 

"Ah." Shou leaned down, grabbing the money from the man who had taken it. "Wellp! The doors are open, everyone inside, come on, we got a club to enjoy!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou dashed quick as he could, he needed to get to Towa, He had to make sure he was alright!  ?Damn it, Damn it! I'm too slow!? He thought to himself, he couldn't move as fast as he wanted too, he needed too. Everything Shou and his brother said was right, he was just too slow! ?Don't worry Towa! I'm coming!? He thought to himself, watching the island blaze past him as his feet carried him as fast as they could. It didn't take too long before he found himself as the docks he'd sent Towa and Xian to... But to his fear, he didn't see either of them. 

He dug through every box he saw, every crate, he tore through each and ever dilapidated building. He couldn't find him though, couldn't find any sign of the child or old man. ?Damn it... no no no...? He rushed around, trying harder and harder, pushing himself faster. ?J...Jirou...? the voice was faint, he could just make it out, but it was Towa! ?Towa!!!? Jirou rushed to the boys side, he was under a crate, his stomach bleeding heavily. ?What happened? Are you ok!?? 

Towa shook his head, ?The old man... he stabbed me... then pushed me and ran away... I don't feel good.? Jirou nodded, ?It's gonna be ok buddy, alright? You're going to be ok.? He took his shirt off, ripped it into ribbons and began to wrap the boys stomach. The wound was shallow luckily, he wouldn't have to worry about him dying from blood-loss. ?I've got you Towa, don't worry, i'll keep you safe.? Towa nodded, ?I trust... you... Jirou san...? With that the boy's eyes closed, he wasn't dead... he still had a pulse, it was shock, shock from the trauma he'd just gone through. ?Damn it. I can't move him like this.? Jirou looked around the area... he'd have to build up a makeshift building from the crates all around him. 

?I don't exactly have much choice here.? He let out a sigh and began the long process. Taking each and every box he could, piling it up on one another and taking some planks for the roof. He made his own building, it was not very good but would do for now. ?Arlight, just gotta wait it out I guess.? He took a seat near what would be the front door. Keeping his eye on the docks. He didn't want to let a single thing sneak up on him this time, he couldn't let it happen. ?I'll keep you safe.? He looked back at the sleeping Towa. ?Believe in me.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 13, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_










​
The string on lightning rose towards the sky, like a pillar which birthed the coming of a new age. The myriad, mouth a gape witnessing history replay itself upon the essence of a small individual, body who seemed to usher the storm the heat of battle intensified dramatically. Revy's posture changed entirely, her eyes locked on her target, his eyes hadn't lost it focus, Ace hand swiped the lightning away, holding a single blade, the grip tightened, the blade formed upon the force of energy that had been drawn, his feet maximized their utility, their strength brought to apex and the field became a flash of powers connecting upon a myriad of explosive collisions. The earth, as if distraught to have lightning so close began to shiver which each individual pulse brought by the steel meeting lightning. The spar had elevated itself, this was now an exhibition. Their flair embellished the sight of their stares. Their eyes a mirror to such blatant determination, what seemed to have been a crippling child trying to survive a impossible battle was seriously just latent talent merely choosing not to expose his fangs. 

There was a vision you could never expect from someone like Ace, to battle with determination at hand, the hilt shifted position which every individual movement which traced the energy across the field. The beautiful scenery of which eluded disaster displayed a marvelous sonata of centered energy flaring upon secular item. Revy, who had masterfully found methods to evade, counter and block, Ace who was not a step behind, his fingers turned the blade at the palm of his hands, and if a clash occurred, he would allow the blade to slip from his finger to merely shift it with another along the way. The flair of such shown a keen awareness of what he held in hands, even with an arm he was not to used to using... This child had to be awarded the title of Shinobi even if the world rejected it. To decline such blatant talent was a waste of resource. And Levi who had merely heard stories of such a weapon, to see the legend play before him boiled his blood in excitement. This, his daughter, his crew, were now the first to appreciate history being replayed! 

A clash, earth began to ripple under their heels, the force of lightning and steel began to counter itself reflecting its storm into the distance, upon forcing the others strength to a push. Their proximity shortened, now that their shoulders and feet couldn't. The silence between the two spoke myriads, their eyes mirroring the struggle both hand under the grit of their teeth. Bulling back, this time, Ace brought a blade and held it in between his teeth, ferocity grew, their feet tracing along the field, breaking the very stone their feet met, their visions blur and their imaged traced the glint of their weapon. The clutch of the gauntlet roar upon blast onto a field or energy forming blade, followed by a combo of which hand been decisively parried. A twist which Ace had propelled after his blade swung its last counter, a connection made to the stomach of Revy, pushing her towards the distance. Her breath lost, she rose her head to meet the vision of the boy only centimeters away, towering. Back straight, eyes looking down, chin up... Not a smile could cross those lips. 

Pulling his hand, fist ushered the pain which had connected onto her solar plexus. Her body remained still, gasping the air which was lost, Ace picked up a hilt and swung, sensing danger her arm swung and an exploding round warded away such danger, a cloud rose and from it came out Revy with panting breath. Shaking her head with a grunt following such action, she blew the hair away from her eyes. There in the center was Ace, all five of the blades forming a shield before him, his panting was heavy, but he couldn't allow to fail. Now it wasn't even a matter of humoring Levi, it wasn't about gratitude or anything. It was about winning. 

A swing of his arm, the blade came back to place behind him, a large exhale. His body followed due to intensity, his head rose with a single eyes peering through the locks of his silver hair. Revy found it amusing, how someone would bleed such determination so gleefully without even saying a single word, her fist met each our in a explosive pang. And their bodies met again in chaos. The scenery had become a battlefield awe struck the men and woman were silent, but as their emotions evoked through the intensity soon their voices echoes into shouts. Their human instincts kicked in at the sight of adversity and conflict for the sake of pleasantry. Both fighting, both enticed by one another's skill. Levi had to admit himself that it was far too long where he saw such magnificence in a fight. 

So much so, that the moment Levy noted such extent, she had to develop a new method, she had to uncover what parashi's power was. She was patient, with every move the other threw, she calculated, executed and followed. Her body was like a machine almost, her movements followed naturally, there was almost no command needed to be ushered, it was if the body was prone to naturally react to danger. This had brought Ace to step up his game, their ferocity grew and his grunts followed, the ground battle took the the skies, their bodied weight managing to shifted upon collision, utilizing the others inertia as a catalyst for movement. Their leap was pulled by gravity, kicking the other's feet, the distance of the two spread considerably. Rocketing towards the other, their weapons trusted to the center of their skull. A bend on their head, nearly escaping their fate, their heads met in a pounds. 

Inched away from the other, the furrowed brow explained their seriousness, the pant of breath merely took what their effort showed. Almost as if resting on the others periphery, their eyes locked on their hue. The intensity of battle still boiling in their blood. Wary if anything would happened, a smirk placed itself on both's lips. Kicking off. Now, this was a show! 

_But unfortunately. It was time to end it! _​


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tightens
4._​

Hotaru wiped the sweat that had formed over her forehead as Dis and Aoi had casually sat down on some training equipment. Aoi bounced on the ball as Dis on the bench where she pressed weights. Though the only one of the three that had workout clothes was Hotaru, the other two was more casual. Aoi?s dress was as casual as it could get with it frills and puffiness and Dis with his dark clothes and scarfed wrapped around his neck made him look unapproachable.

Hotaru leaned against the wall, ?It?s been a while since we?ve gotten together.?

Hotaru had to note that, despite them being in the same class there class, mission, and workout schedule were hectic to the point they could never get together to hang out. She never noticed that when she was hanging out with others, though she didn?t think too much when she hung out with others. 

?Well despite that fact, nothing really going on.? Aoi leaned back against the ball but didn?t show signs of tumbling, ?It?s been too peaceful you know? Though that?s a good sign right??

?Peace puts us out of commission though.? Hotaru sighed for a minute, ?I live to do shit, you know, jump from walls, do cool combos and shit!?

Dis let out a soft sigh, ?That?s how things are nowadays, we are symbols and symbols don?t do crap except for stand there and look pretty.?

?However, I wonder how long that will last?? Aoi said through her teeth, ?You heard about the election right? Who made it through preliminaries at Tani??

Hotaru looked up from her bottle and shook her head, ?No who??

A smile spread across Aoi?s face as she looked at Hotaru, ?Some fuckin loser, and then we have Honoka Sonoda?.?

Hotaru head turned in confusion of that name, she heard it before, that name was so familiar but she never talked to that person before. Aoi chuckled as she jumped up from the ball.

_?Or?Honoka Minami?.?_​
Hotaru bottle drop down to the floor. 

?She?s running!? I thought the council wouldn?t have it!?​
?The council wouldn?t but the people would?.And that is the basis of how things function here.? Dis explained as he looked at the two.

The Small Three Council was people personally elected by the people of that side to serve. The council seat has always been for the people, by the people. So in order to gain power, politicians must first appeal to the people, and for the Fenikkusus that was pretty easy in certain areas. In Kusa and Ame, they were as relevant as the sun, their symbols were placed on places that they either ran or co owned. In Kusa they had changed the compound into an affordable dorm. So when students wake up and go to bed, they?ll at least know five members of the clan.  They were even popular with the non-combatants, even now the noncombatants outside of the village, but closely related was under the Fenikkusu guard. 

It was only natural that out of the six seats that were open that three of them were filled with members of the clan.

Though Tani has been different over the past couple of years. The clan had spread out so much between the two other villages that their presences in Tani was rather low. Maybe a sprinkle of them here and there, but nothing serious like the other two. 

?How did she do it? How did she get her name in the ballots?? Hotaru pressed for more information, ?Did Kyo do it??

Aoi shook her head, ?Kyo was surprised to when it was announced, so I highly doubt it. Something that surprises him is rare.?

?Apparently her house is also a bathhouse and she?s been a helping hand with the community service for like?ever?? Dis kicked back against the weights, ?And she?s the mother of the hokage, I guess people were like a mother that can raise that?Can be on council.?

Hotaru didn?t understand politics, but she understood one thing.

?The council must be angry?.?

?Ha! Angry is an understatement?.If she wins?.?

?4 seats of the councils will be handed to the clan and you know what that means.?​
Everyone know what that meant. The clan has one of the tightest knitted relationship, they worked together in everything as one unit. It was kind of scary, once they had a leader, everyone fell in place and took their job seriously. So there was no real tension from the inner workings of the clan, once they focused on a goal, it was all over.

?I heard she announcing if she actually running during her princess coming of age ceremony.? Dis continued for a second

?Princess??​
?Holy shit Hotaru do you know shit fuck nothing?? Aoi sneered as she looked at the girl, ?Naomi Minami, Kyo?s younger sister, but I?m not surprised?.She has no real presence.?

?How could she? Her brother is the hokage, and her mother is on the council?Fading into oblivion would be the best talent she could muster.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2016)

*Ogre Blood Arc - Part III: Interrogation*

*[Capital of the Land of Lightning - Police Station]*

*Yawn~~*

Oh boy, this is getting really boring. No matter how hard  try, the actual reasons behind all of this are limited and all of them lead tot  he same conclusion. Still, I still need to get proof of it before saying anything. I?m quite calm but to be honest I just wanna go home, the more my suspicions seem to be true the more troublesome I think all of this will be and I have no intention of "giving my all".But please don?t think of me as a completely uncaring person, it?s just that "giving your all" is never good, in my case at least. 

Oh, but look what we have here, some clues it seems.

I can see how a young man is getting carried into the interrogation room. He has pale white skin and gray hair, he is wearing jeans and a red T-shirt. By what I can see the guys who captured him were a bit rough with bthe suspect specially considering that he is still handcuffed. Probably he tried to escape or something and the fact that this case is far from being solved doesn?t help to the policemen mood. At any rate, I can see in the dude?s eyes that he won?t say a thing so things may get a bit violent.

Minutes pass and the typical bad-policeman-good-policeman act isn?t working so both of them have decided to use the bad-policeman-worse- policeman one. Basically they are going ape shit violent on the poor guy, he is older than me though. Gotta give him some credit, he is enduring like a champion but shit may get out of hand.

"It?s our turn, Aosuki."

With that said, Tsubasa enters the room claiming that we are to take over from this point on. C?mmo~n they were doing the job why would you force me to do more than I should? I didn?t get nap time because of this. Seriously if only a Land of Naps existed i woudl gladly become a citizen. Letting out a sigh I follow, and enter the room. Now that I am in fron of him the guy seems to be taller than me, not by much though. But what made my interest to actually appear, was the fact that after the beat up the guy didn?t seem as damaged as I thought he would end up.

​
"I won?t say anything. To begin with you don?t seem to be policemen."

"?cuz we aren?t pal"

My answer made him frown. "I will tell you this, we are not police officers, neither are we bound by the rules of the police station nor we have to respect your human rights.We are here to solve all this shit about crime being committed through the use of chakra. We hav eno time to play good and bad guy like the people before."as he said all of this, Tsubasa began to unsheath the big ass sword hanging on his back and pointed at him"A few corpses can be swept under the rug if that helps the cause." wow, such daring threat, I am sure that, inside, the guy is pissing his pants out of laughter just like I want to do.It was kinda lame to see the little act but the worst thing is that it does work about seven out of ten tries.

"Now, now. There?s no need to be so violent."walking towards the guy I get my face close to his"Sorry dude but you seem to be smart and tough so..." then with a quick movement of my hand I delivered a forehead flicker which made his head get pushed back and ricochet back."Done, now we don?t have to overexert ourselves with physical torture and no one has to die. We may have to give him one or two hits here and there though."

"What did you do?"

"You?ll see soon."

"Fine then first question" as Tsubasa says this, I sit next to the suspect and form in my hand the same pose as when I flicked his forehead. Basically, with a mere finger I?ll make him talk. "You are a civillian, how did you manage to use your chakra?"he remained in silence as a smirk appeared in his face, he was trying to make a fool outta us...really unfortunate."Do it."

"I don?t like these kinda things, you should be ashamed of making a good and friendly guy like me do this."

I let out a new sigh and then deliver the flick right in his nose. It?s usually a hit that even  kids can endure although the pain is quite bothersome for  a while. However... 











----------------------------------------
Three hours later we were outside. The only clue we got was the name of  a night club called "The Flashing Cloud". It seems to be very popular. It?s a shame that he fell unconscious like four times due to the pain.

"I have a new found fear of you. I won?t let you get close to my head ever again."

"You say it as if I?m some dangerous psycho. I am just a kind hearted guy who loves women." 

"Yeah, right."


----------



## Hero (Feb 14, 2016)

TEAM 6
The Ghost In The Tokaido Inn
Part 1












_______________________

"40-25-42. Now that Genta, is a real woman." Takashi drooled, praying for the target of his lust to touch him.



Genta formed a window with his hands to focus his view on Takashi's eye candy. He wasn't the slightest bit sexually interested in women, but he was very capable of appreciating the opposite sex's beauty. Despite being Takashi's best friend of more than five year, Genta had never been able to pinpoint Takashi's "type". It seemed as if the boy was perpetually horny, willing to fuck any girl. If the object of Takashi's desire didn't identify as female, that was ok too.

Two rows removed from ground zero of raging hormones, Sayano sat quietly in her chair, sitting next to Genta's younger sister Megumi, simultaneously listening to Takashi's erotic desires and Megumi's bitching of the boys' disgusting behavior. To Sayano, there was nothing repulsive about the nature of their brothers' conversation and consequently didn't have a problem with it in that regard, however, their conversation content showed a clear lack of discipline. This lack of discipline Sayano mainly attributed to Takashi because Genta was a gay male and in these situations, Genta merely encouraged the younger boy's perverted behavior.



"I'm telling you Sayano, your brother Takashi has a problem. Honestly, I can say I've never met anyone like him." Megumi said, wincing and withdrawing into her seat, to which the older girl only smiled.

"What are you smiling about? I don't think the degeneration of our generation's morality is very funny at all." came an approaching feminine voice with a slight bite in the tone.

"Hello Asami." Sayano replied without having to break attention away from her studies. Helping herself to a chair, the brown haired Uchiha sat next to her fellow teammate. Ahead, Asami could see Takashi and Genta continuing to make their animated gestures, causing her to scoff. 

"I can smell the testosterone from here." the Uchiha agonized. Megumi fell into a spell of laughter and reached across the table to touch Asami's hand.

"Isn't it bad haha?"

"Unbearable." Asami said rolling her eyes, hitting her with a one liner before bursting into laughter herself. Her laughter was short lived however and her serious demeanor returned when she turned to face Sayano. Feeling the girl's eyes on her, Sayano placed down her novel and gave Asami her full attention. "Shinji-sensei has given us a mission to fulfill. It's of the D-rank, but get this...it's been on the mission board for _two_ weeks". Sayano raised an eyebrow curiously.

"Did you say two weeks, for a _D-rank_?"

"Yaaaas girl. But that's not even half the story. Here take a look." Asami said reaching into her pocket and sliding the mission folder over to Sayano. The dark skinned kunoichi opened the envelope and sloppily pulled out the mission details. Immediately her eyes landed upon the ornate paper and hungrily began to soak up the contents. Sayano had only made it half way through when she placed the letter down on the table and looked up at Asami suspiciously.

"Asami, what the fuck is this?"

"I had the same reaction when your bro-, I mean Shinji-sensei gave me the mission and I read it."

"The supernatural though? Demons? 'Some creature not from this world.'? These are literally things the people said in this description. It's no wonder no one is taking it seriously. Asami, I think this is just a hoax."

"But is it Sayano? This was given to us by Shinji-sensei, OUR SENSEI and YOUR BROTHER. I don't know Sayano...maybe this is actually legit. The children who are being claimed as missing have been gone for almost 2 and a half weeks. Regardless of what the people who filed this mission believe to be behind their grandchildrens' disappearance, the fact still remains that two kids are missing. We need to investigate that." Asami pleaded, touching Sayano's forearm. The latter exhaled and looked towards Megumi for guidance.

"It sounds wacky, but I think Asami's right. Forget about the adjectives used and focus on the mission's core...finding out the fate of those two young children." Megumi said voicing her opinion rather than telling Sayano what she wanted to hear. Sayano rubbed her temples with her middle and index fingers and moaned.

"You're totally fucking right. Shit. Alright then, if we're going to be going on this mission, I'm going to need you to shut down Takashi's and Genta's little game of 'I Spy'."

"Oh no problem at all." Asami said smiling and pushing herself from the table to approach the boys. Sayano closed her eyes and rested her head on the desk. She didn't see the disastrous situation between Asami and Takashi unfold, but she heard every single word in the explosive exchange. "Hey Takashi, time to stop fantasizing about girls way out of your league and start focusing on the mission we were just assigned."



"Ohmygodohmygodohmygod Genta it's Asami-kun. Don't be weird, because I can totally bag this." Takashi spoke at what seemed to be a million miles per hour before regaining control of his senses and pleading Genta not to embarrass him. When she got to their table, Asami placed her hands on her hips, clearly aggravated and reiterated her question.

"Did you even hear what I said, or is all the oxygen enriched blood still in your other head"

Asami's insult seemed to go completely over Takashi's head as he proceeded to clear his throat. Genta's eyes narrowed at Takashi's totally unsubtle throat clearing, noticing Takashi's ritualistic practice that is always performed before spitting game at the honeys. Although his friend had told him to be quiet, Genta could not stay silent as Asami disrespected his boy.

"Takashi didn't hear what you said, but I did, loud and clear. If titty-chan over there is out of his league, do you suggest that he settles for you?"

An empty rasp escaped from Takashi's throat in reaction to Genta unpacking some heat on Asami. "No no no no no no no no no" Takashi wailed frantically, shaking his hands and head in disbelief to the events that were occurring before him.

"Excuse me?" Asami grolwed, with bass heavy in her voice. "You must have mistaken me for Mother Theresa because there's no way in the hell Takashi could get with me."

"You've got a big ego for a bitch who's only pretty with make up on." Genta said calmy unloading the clip on Asami and then proceeding to rest his face in his open palm. The Uchiha chuckled and let out a huge sigh.

"You know, insulting me isn't going to get you any closer to sleeping with Takashi, so you can stay mad boo. Now Takashi get the hell up before I hurt your little friend's feelings."

Genta furrowed his brows and pressed his lips in a silent anger. He'd give Asami that round.

"Oh my god..." Takashi said softly, holding firmly to the roots of his hair in absolute terror and disbelief. "Oh my god..."

"Maybe sending Asami wasn't such a good idea..." Megumi leaned over whispering to Sayano. The older kunoichi's looked at Megumi with eyes burning of irritation.

"No, you don't say?". Moving swiftly from her table, Sayano glided across the floor to where the triad of bickering kids were. Seeing Sayano in her periphery, Asami cleaned up her act and then proceeded to unapologetically pull Takashi up from his seat by the collar.

"Looks like we're all ready." Asami said trying to be chipper. Sayano sent her a glare that said "don't try it bitch" and Asami ceased all activity and fell into line. With Asami waiting to be told what to do and with Takashi still in shock, but not so broken where he could not be briefed on the mission along the way, Sayano commanded her squad from the academy's lounge to follow her lead to a place called the Tokaido Inn.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|Kirigakure*

*[Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke VII, Demonic Alliance III]
*Liquid Time*​
Akane glanced to her brother as Shou cracked his knuckles and began to walk toward the pair of bouncers that kept the riff raff from entering the carnal world of Lust. Dark red eyes cut from Shou to one another a bit of concern lingering in the backs of their minds. Hisao rolled his lips around, not quite cracking them but with enough concern that Akane turned her glance back to Shou who was now talking to the pair of men that were allowing people entrance. The two fold their arms as he spoke seemingly uninterested in what Shou was saying. The pair couldn't quite make out what he was saying to them, though Hisao was pretty sure he was trying to use his band shtick. The same spiel that he used not ten minutes ago with them. Something about death metal. Whatever that was. The self absorbed Shinobi was proud of it, as he gave the pair a CD to listen to.

Now Hisao wasn't all that interested in whatever 'music' this man produced. He couldn't say anything about his sister though, she was the wild one. She tapped on the cover of the CD, hidden in her tool kit, as Shou spoke with the bouncers. When it seemed his fame wasn't going to get him anywhere Shou resorts to the tried and tested bribe. Which the bouncers were all too happy to take... without letting the assassin into Lust. Turning back to the pair Shou gives a mischievous grin to the Twins. Hisao rolled his eyes, please don't allow this moron to ... 

Too late, with a pop of his knee Shou brings his leg up as he spins back around. Hoping off the other foot it shoots straight up into the family jewels of one while catching the other in the throat. The goons grab their injuries hitting the ground like ten pound sacks of potatoes. One gagging from having his larynx crushed and the other dry heaving from the low blow. Taunting the pair before realizing he needed to retrieve his Ryo. Leaning down he picks the wad up and shouts at the twins to come on, they had a club to enjoy. Sighing Hisao steps forward. At least the moron didn't alert anyone, well anyone from what he could tell. Nodding he and Akane step forward after Shou as he entered Lust first. The man with the crushed throat had already passed out while the man dry heaving reached for Akane's long sleeves. The Redhead slams the heel of her boot against the bridge of his nose with over excessive force. 

His skull fractures in seven places causing blood to gush from his ears, nose , mouth and tear ducts. It was a bit much but that is what she is known for. Hisao on the other hand was more interested in creating a distraction for them to hunt in. A flash of Chakra steel and the dividing rope to the club is cut clean in two. As the three hired hit men entered the club the swarm of people outside it pour in too. 

Inside the security that catches sight of the three are quickly swamped by the influx of patrons heading to the bar and sitting areas. In the background the dance floor pulsed with life as the live band played. Which was getting Shou somewhat pumped. The three searched the bar for the better part of ten minutes before their luck ran dry and the music stopped. Above them on the second floor a man in a cap and suit steps forward. In his hands he shuffled a deck of cards while the smoke of a cigarette haloed his head. 

​
"Well, well. Mr. Shin-Ra told me there may be some interlopers stopping by his favored establishment. I wouldn't take you three as card players? No?

Too bad then. 

Boys." 

From the crowd various men produce weapons and even the band looks to get in on it as they draw up sword and gun. 

"Try not to make too much a mess."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tanigakure]​*
> 
> ​
> "Well, well. Mr. Shin-Ra told me there may be some interlopers stopping by his favored establishment. I wouldn't take you three as card players? No?
> ...




"WAIT!" Shou shouts at the top of his lungs, holding his arms out and motioning for the crowd to shoulder their weapons. "Look! You've got two choices here as I see it!" He looked around, trying to size up the group of men. "You can go ahead and shoot us. Blow your load in one big go, but that's no good, it takes a while to recharge and this young lady here looks like a fighter, i think she can go six or seven times man. So you know, while you're recharging getting ready for the next shot, she's already wondering where her first was." 

Shou could see the men looked a bit confused as to what he was getting at. "The second option is, you put the guns down and I don't gut you like you're suckling pigs at an Akamichi barbecue." That one seemed to only anger the men as bullets began to fly throughout the club. "WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE FUCKING GUNS NOW A DAYS!" Shou kicked over a table and hid behind it. "Alright DAMN! blow your load in one big go! I like to take my time! Treat me right god damn it! It's like, almost valentines day you bastards!" Shou drew the blade from his back and leaped from behind the table.

Soaring through the air, he spun his body like a typhoon, his massive blade reflecting the bullets. "I'M A PRINCESS AND DESERVE TO BE TREATED AS SUCH!" He screamed, slicing through the bodies of a few of the patrons. "Trade secret, I'm not a princess... But i like to dream you know? It's a goal, everyone has dreams and goals right?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 15, 2016)

*The New World*

​

Jin groaned with misery his body shattered and broken upon the shore, with each passing froth he was disturbed. It was a cold and unwelcoming sensation causing his muscles to tense where they would typically relax. Salt had gathered around his nostrils and made each breath a laboured one, he struggled with claws making thick grooves in the sand but it was all for naught, something had him trapped.

He gave a final breath and heaved his head upwards twisting his long neck back to assess the situation. His once immaculate black scales were stained thick in blood, hind quarters trapped in netted iron adorned with serrated blades. Giving a brief struggle this time more forceful than the last he roared in pain, and head fell back the impact causing a wave of sand to met the foamy cold waters. He whimpered himself to sleep knowing their was nothing to be done, besides hope and to dream of the warmer waters of home.

Something itched his flank, he had felt it once before, it was pointed and long but not cold as the steel had been. This felt flimsy and no more a threat to him than a mosquitoes may have been. It disturbed him from his slumber and his eye lids lifted open, his iris was blue with a beady centre feint green veins running out from it. They quickly narrowed as he focused upon the source finding a group of children in peculiar clothes dotted about him.

They consisted no more than three and were promptly led by an older presumably wiser man who was quick to stop the boy poking his hide. He heard words but he could not understand them, a foreign tongue he clearly had not yet had the pleasure of learning.

The older one wore dark clothing with an square jaw hidden behind half a mask. He wore a jacket of some description, and a decorative plate hung from a belt hidden beneath the jacket, he exhaled slightly and closed his eyes listening to their words in hopes of making sense of them. Several words were not dissimilar to those spoken at home and formed the basis of his learning, and over the next few hours he began to make sense of it.

"A beached whale?"The boy from earlier asked quizzically staring down at a piece of parchment where the contract was hastily scribbled.
_
'D-Rank
Looking for help with a whale that has beached itself upon the eastern shore - scaring away the fishes and seals, please help!'_

He looked up with a hefty frown, "It ain't no whale. Looks more like a lizard."

"With wings?"Another asked with a raised brow, this one female from what he could gather joined by another at her side adding thoughtfully, "Could simply be an oversized sea serpent or eel, but then it wouldn't have limbs. Hamasaki Sensei?"

His eyes focused back on the one wearing the uniform, he was stood scratching the back of his neck a little bewildered he spoke cautiously, "We should remove that net and send him on his way."

"And if he snaps at us, those chops could swallow us whole!"The boy said without much restraint.

Hamasaki-Sensei remained silent continuing to itch at his neck, "I dare say that is unlikely, if it doesn't attack you for poking it with a stick."

"Huh?"The boy asked confused and turned his head to Jin, just as translucent flesh crossed the blues of his eyes, turning from a narrow reptilian look to a more beady shape reminiscent of a bird. "It's awake?! And none of you thought to tell me this!"

Ignoring the boys complaints one of the girls nodded, "So what's the plan. The serrated edges might well tear deep if we removed it forcibly."

"I can handle that problem, just the rest of you keep your distance." Hamasaki-Sensei commanded in a nervous yet authoritarian tone, the boy was silenced and simply nodded seeming relieved to put distance between him and Jin's jaws. He wasn't sure if take offence at this notion but maintained his silence not wanting to scare away potential saviours.

Once the three of them had put a good ninety of so feet between them standing watch from a vista they waited patiently seeming to mutter and argue amongst themselves over some other matter. He felt a hand run along his flank and instinctively recoiled, "Be calm I have every intention to help you."Hamasaki-Sensei said in a softer more warm tone.

This seemed to do it's job as he stopped struggling and watched curiously. Reaching the iron netting he lowered himself to a single knee and began making peculiar gestures with his hands, he turned to see how the younger ones responded to this wondering if it were some sort of signal but they seemed none the wiser and were presently engaged in a battle of wills. Something about food as he turned back to Hamasaki-Sensei his eyes narrowed focusing. If he was afraid to be stood next to five razor sharp talons or a tail that could undoubtedly break every bone in his body he didn't show it.

The signals made no sense to him but then he stopped and placed both palms to the chains and announced;

"Rust Style: Disintegration"

To his amazement, a rare occurrence the chains dissolved away painlessly turning into a fine brown dust that settled amongst the wet sands, being gradually washed away by the foamed swell. "How very wonderful!" The excitement swelled up in Jin and without a second thought he had spoke in a clear bellowing tone that brought the children's bickering to an end and caused the one named Hamasaki-Sensei to fall silent.

Jin felt himself frown ever so slightly, their would be no escaping it now. He could of flown away if not for his exhaustion and hunger... The children reminded him... He was hungry.

"I am hungry. Can you give any food?" This didn't help matters and suddenly Hamasaki-Sensei was taking cautious steps back, "You can speak?" He asked

Jin was silent having to think of the words, but eventually decided on responding in the most simplistic fashion, "Yes" it got the point across but lacked any explanation.

"How did you come to learn that?"

Their was a hint of curiosity but ultimately he knew it to be a distraction and that left him upset. They were afraid of him either by instinct or simply surprise breaking whatever barriers he originally possessed. "I listened, it is most curious. Cows?"

This caused a brief respite, Hamasaki-Sensei seeming to get the message, he nodded "We have cows... Sheep to but I dare say we cannot simply allow you to bother the local villagers and fishermen."

"Oh..."Jin responded a little upset by the notion he fell silent and glanced about himself taking in the sights he raised himself up onto his fore limbs so he could better see over the dunes and trees causing the children to pace back slightly in a mixture of awe and fear but this was brief, he roared in pain and collapsed hard into the sands whimpering.

"Hey, hey!"The man darted forward to his side inspecting him briefly. It didn't take long to see the cause of the serpents discomfort, the serrated blades of the net had cut away at his scales until it found purchase in his flesh and black blood moved freely from the open wound. "Don't strain yourself!"

He opened his eyes with no semblance of comfort, seeing the blurred outlines the children before losing consciousness...

*2 Days Later....*

Jin stirred the sensation of a hand pressed to his snout where his scales were softest. The soft touch of warm flesh caused him to wake suddenly and jerk his hind legs involuntarily as he tried to right himself, their was a brief surprised yell and his eyes opened to see the boy stood before him hand extended. "Rai..." The boy snapped out of it startled turning to Hamasaki-Sensei who overlooked his team. Jin was surrounded by large buckets of bloodied water and half a dozen fabrics which had been torn away to bandage his least serious wounds.

One of the girls now stood up had blood on her hands, still fresh and dripping. The other appeared to be stood upon the vista like a meerkat, a look out for danger whatever form it might take.

"Sorry, you'll forgive the children for disturbing your rest, they are naturally curious about you."

Jin blinked and looked back at the boy, "Rai?" The boy nodded sheepishly his clothing consisted of a dark blue fur coated jacket, beneath this was a white t-shirt with some peculiar symbolism on it. The lettering was foreign to him and the picture worn away from countless washes, the look was completed by black trousers although he wore no shoes or sandals like the others. "I am going to sneeze." He stated plainly and the boy realising his position went to retreat but far too late. Not a millisecond had passed and he was drowned in mucus.

Laughter ensued at Rai's expense with the girl at his rear declaring that he deserved it. Jin simply look confused at the laughter and all the more upset to see the strange boy storm off to purge himself of the gooey substances.

"Have I done something wrong, Hamasaki-Sensei?" The man looked to Jin dubiously and responded, "You could have looked the other way..."

"Oh... But you never seemed to mind before."

Hamasaki looked blankly at this but nodded regardless, "Don't worry he'll get over it quickly enough. Just keep it in mind for next time, also my name is Hamasaki."

"But they called you Hamasaki-Sensei did they not?"He asked cocking his head to the side. "Sensei is what people call their masters. What is your name?"

"Oh so they are your servants, are you a emperor?"

"What- No I... I am their teacher."

Jin realised he had yet to introduce himself and hastily tried to scramble to his feet again until the girl protested, "Will you stop giving him reason to move Sensei? How am I meant to focus on my patient when he is kicking me every second?"

"Sorry. What is your name?"

"Yuki, and you'd do well to remember it given how much work I've done to heal you."

"I see, how does it work?"He watched curiously as she rested her hands on his wound, a warm but pleasant sensation radiated from them making him purr much like a cat. "Your name? We can explain how it 'works' later if you wish?" Hamasaki asked impatiently

"Wonderful perhaps you can share some books too? Oh, yes, forgive me. I am Jin, heir to the Jade Throne."

"Huh...that is a new one."He nodded to himself thoughtfully. "You're not from around here then?" 

Jin blinked and turned to the east giving the raising waves a long hard look before giving his response, "That is a point, where am I exactly?"He asked inquisitively a low rumble giving Hamasaki cause for concern. "Oh well this is the fire nation."

"Oh? What a peculiar name, I do not see very many flames...." He glanced around taking in the strange shoreline, indeed he did not recognise the geography nor the landmarks that dotted the landscape. The beach was dotted with timber painted red and gold prompting his tone to turn into panic, "Where is Lady Mitsuyo?!"

"Huh... No wait!"Hamasaki pleaded seeing Jin rise up onto his feet, his head darting from left to right as he desperately scanned the landscape in hopes of finding his companion. His tongue flicked out tasting the air without much success, the salt of the ocean served as the perfect cover to keep scents concealed. With a grunt he turned the bulk of his body and began to walk along the shore much to the dismay of Hamasaki who roared in hopes it might reach the serpent that towered over him, "The fishing village is that way Jin! Please settle down we can find your friend."

"Oh... maybe they found her, and food..."He purred Hamasaki and Yuki who fell in pursuit for every ten of their paces Jin made one and both were forced to duck beneath his tail was it swiped through the air. "Can't keep your mouth shut for a second can you?!"Yuki complained

"I didn't mean... ugh."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 15, 2016)

*The New World*



Mitsuyo groaned painfully the sound of waves drumming through her throbbing mind, her fingers created groves in the sand as she clenched them into a fist ensuring she hadn't broken either arm, eyes opening she could see several miles down the beach as the sun beating sun bleached her black hair. Her hands where bloodied and crisp yellow robes torn from the knee up.

Throwing her shoes aside she walked along the beachhead clutching her chest in hopes of keeping warm in the chilling winds. Having flown upon the back of Lung Tien Xenica she knew full well how bitter the wind could get, but she had never been wet before in those circumstances nor witnessed the battle that had saw them ship wrecked. Perhaps she had been lucky to survive the onslaught, the only question was had they arrived at their destination or simply carried back to the shore by the current?

The remains of the treasure fleet lay scattered across the beach, and she managed to recover her sword from the wreckage. Although she barely knew how to use the weapon it had served her well when Jin was set upon by a pair Lung Zhao, she was just thankful to have escaped intact imagining Jin to be in no worse a condition. They got a good couple of blows in but he was a Celestial and while young she no doubt he could survive far worse, reaching into her robe she pulled free the oiled tome briefly checking the first three pages. The oil served it's purpose and they looked intact for what it was worth given she had lost many of their supplies in the battle, her father would of undoubtedly heard by now from the Couriers and the Emperor himself although she doubted he would care to look for either of them.

Xenica was a threat to the throne, and son of the traitor who was accused of attempting to usurp the Jaded Throne. Their leaving was by no means a welcomed one, if she refused their mission he could use such evidence to claim Jin's guilt and have him killed with Snapegrass. So she accepted and but Jins words haunted her, he was resistant to the idea and she couldn't blame him his mother was wrongly acused of killing the emperors unborn child, the ambush had undoubtedly been used as a keg to ignite the war between the two kingdoms as his mother sought refuge under the enemy, when they refused to extradite her war broke out and dragons became more akin to war machines and beasts of burden than equals.

She sighed and clasped the book shut, that was a story for another time right now they had a mission and she had to find Jin, how hard could it be to find a 50 tonne dragon?

She wandered the beach for what felt like hours the salt water had noticably left her dehydrated and it wasn't long before she herself succumbed to a degree of madness. Seeing illusions around her she'd sometimes dart to the side for cover seeing a Riu ascend from the ocean washing the beach with boiling water, the screams of men... the stench of death unmistakable... She collapsed losing all sense of the world....

... Voices... distant and foreign... warmth... a bed?

Her eyes opened to see gathered around a small fire two men, in the centre of a modest home, spears hung from the concerns their barded tips perfect for catching sharks, half a dozen baskets lay empty but cleaned and prepared while along the floor were simple but comfortable beds. 

One of the men was square jawed and with a heavy build she had come to respect in her brief service in the navy. The older man was bald with a purple tattoo of a poor designed sea serpent, everything was wrong from head to tail and she found herself cursing at the sight.

Half naked she pulled the covers up close to her chest and looked to see her clothes had been hung carelessly about the room so that they might drain of the sea water. They didn't seem like an organised bunch but she could hardly care, they did provide her with shelter after all and food.

"Hello?"She asked with caution mustering the courage to speak a word the two men turned to her confused and spoke in a alien language, one she couldn't hope to learn or understand on the fly. Oh how she would love to be as talented as her Celestial companion. "Great... so I can't even speak to them..."She sighed and the two men shrugged and got back to their dinners, she settling down once more recovering her strength.

For what it was worth they treated her well providing both food and fresh water she was soon up on her feet and walking about the streets, searching desperately for some form of ink or brush which she might use to update the Draconomicon but without the means to communicate effectively she found it nigh impossible. Thankfully she discovered the locals had a surprising talent for hand signs, it left her bewildered at first to see a merchant understand her and when she paid him with the strange coin he looked equally bewildered until realising it pure gold which suited him just fine.

It was only the third day that she realised the source of this prowess while a group of two men were passing through the town. They unlike the others resembled the military men back home, belts adorned with curiously made knives, stars, and folded parchment they appeared to have come to investigate the wreckages and much to her surprise could manipulate the waves as the dragons could.

If such a thing were to be witnessed back home they would surely be accused of being demons or witchcraft, such a accusation could see an entire noble family thrown to the dogs or worst still sent to the frontlines where dragons ruled the battlefields and men and women died in the thousands beneath the Dragons and their Wingcaptains but here, it seemed natural to them as if were simply an every day thing. Children played along the beaches scavenging trinkets ignoring the retreating ocean as one of the men knelt to shore hands pressed to the ground while the other walked out to get a better picture of the damaged hull.

She found herself already questioning the culture of her own people, and it disturbed her greatly but equally excited her for what she might discover in the new world. If only she could communicate with them and express her true feelings, hand signs were crude and far less intricate than the ones used by these men and certainly not so well practised.

She turned downwards to write in her journal but then hesitated the only words where those spoken by Jin before they set out to protect the treasure fleet en-route so hoping to clear her mind she scribbled them down knowing that should her father see these words he would have her married and separated from Jin at the mere notion.​_
"I am very tired of this Emperor, which I have never seen and which is insisting I must do *disagreeable things*, and does good to nobody."_

_Xenica, Jin of the Jade Throne_​​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 15, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Team 6*


*Friends I*

Yuuko took a deep breath. Her fingers were lightly laced together as her forearms rested on a fence that overlooked the beach. Her eyes drunk the waves sluggishly rolling onto the sand with something almost akin to home sickness, a smile tugging at her lips. A new gust of wind distracted her from her train of thought as her hair flew all over the place in ways that made her look like Medusa, with her ever flowing hair of snakes. Trying to avoid making a fool of herself in front of all the people passing by, the self-conscious teen quickly tied it back into a pony tail.

Admittedly, she has been thinking about growing it out. The black mass was way past her shoulders now and longer than she had ever allowed it to be. It's not as if it mattered to her life career, Yuuko was just trying to become a little more like her grandmother. Hanako's silky auburn strands were envied throughout the entire village. Although she was already sporting more than a few grays, the woman had never felt the need to dye it, choosing to keep it natural. Nevertheless, it was incredibly beautiful and filled with color. Lately, she kept it bound in a loose braid but one of Yuuko's favorite daily routines was watching the woman brush her hair every night.

Hanako was teaching her a lot of things and Yuuko hoped she could be as feminine as her grandmother is one day. Today, however, she'd shamelessly spend every penny she had on her on street food at the festival she more or less stumbled upon.

The teenage kunoichi had the opportunity to travel up north in Lightning to pay a visit to the lovely city that was Kotogakure. No one would think her beloved Kumogakure, with its green thumb sights and rural soul, was such a close neighbor to such a technologically advanced city. A mission had brought her here and, supposedly, she should be on her way home but, having seen a flier for the event, she couldn't help but curiously come take a peek.

It apparently was still rather early in the day. Although the people were beginning to gather, the main attractions hadn't been activated yet and some of the stands were still being set. In light of this, Yuuko had decided to find a place to sit down and wait for the event to pick up a little. The beach had simply been the natural choice.

A while ago, a group of brave souls had been testing the water, which is probably still frigid cold, but had since left. Thinking it was about time, the girl left her spot and b-lined to the nearest open food stand, letting her keen nose guide her to the yummiest takoyaki she had ever eaten.

The rides looked interesting but, besides the Ferris Wheel, Yuuko doubted any of them would work properly on someone whose job description included constant situations where one's adrenaline's levels are blown out of proportions. That, on the other hand, she thought with a sly grin, meant she'd probably be able to take advantage of all the mini games and win a ton of cute prizes to take home.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
5._​


The Phoenix Clan, operated in a certain way that was different from any other family. Soft whispers would escape house spouse?s lips as they discuss the rumors, the words from someone they heard, about someone they know, about someone they know. Whispers of how the clan was wild as any other animal that lurked in the forest or jungle. That their canines were sharper and longer than any normal human. That the head of their head was literal flames, the brighter the red, the hotter they were in body and in spirit.

 Silent whispers filled with hidden desire to run their fingers through the hair of one of the clan members, secret desires to wonder what was it like to bed one of those wild animals that somehow came into political power over the spanning years. The gossip that parted women?s soft lips was somehow always the sweetest and the funniest ones to hear.

Gossip was always something that Kyo enjoyed hearing, something he slightly missed before he turned leader of a village, and became an unreachable, though highly sought after man. 

The ones he enjoyed the most, the gossip he would tune his ear to the most was the ones that dealt when a big group of the clan got together. Especially in little Tani, the small village was the home of many house spouses with their children, and old souls that had nothing better to do than to talk. Even now as he made his trip through the village to get home, he heard whispers.

_Is that Kyo?
He?s home?
It must be important for him to come from Konoha to here
I wonder what they are going to discuss_​
He couldn?t help but smile a bit, earning himself a concerned looked from Zyana and Sebastian that met him at the station. He didn?t say anything, but hummed softly to hear more of the sweet words slip from people?s mouths. 

_Did you see that Karen!?
See what?!
There was a flame pillar just a minute ago, I swore it reached the sky!
Really!?
I heard that the clan was fighting amongst themselves to choose their next head!_​

As they neared the path that separated his house from the rest of the housing district. He couldn?t help but think to himself. He wondered what people would think of him and his clan, if they travelled up the hill up to his house during this time. Up the rocky path shrouded by trees and wild life. That one house on top of the hill, which was also a bathhouse that was ran by his mother. 

?Holy shit?? Sebastian wiped forming sweat off his forehead, ?The heat up here is impossible.?

Sebastian turned to his mother who looked annoyed with the sudden heat change, ??.I _*hate *_get together with your family.? She hissed a bit without even looking at him.

Kyo turned to his friends and blinked absently. 

?He can?t feel normal heat?.? Zenas growled under her breath, ?This probably won?t even register as a bit humid to him.?

Sebastian sighed, ?Oh?yeah almost forgot.?

?The Family of Fire?is a scary bunch.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Time was flying as Jirou stood guard, he was worried, worried what the others would do. People were willing to kill because everyone figured it out rather quickly... You weren't going to get what you wanted, not if everyone else was around. Killing the masked men was just a starter, that much was clear. ?I can't let this happen.? He clenched his fists and let out a deep sigh, ?But I'm powerless to stop it. I can't do anything without my jutsu.?

This was one of the few times he felt truly helpless, completely and utterly powerless. How could he stop that masked man, when he was capable of using ninjutsu and Jirou himself was not. ?I'll figure it out, I have to figure it out.? He nodded holding onto his legs and keeping his knees near his chin. ?I have to do it for Towa and everyone else.? 

He could feel his eyes slowly drooping, they were getting too heavy for him. He'd been awake for so long now but he couldn't, he couldn't sleep. Though as he sat there, he could hear some rustling, Towa... It had to be Towa waking up. ?Hey Towa...?? Jirou was so tired, he could barely see what was going on. He saw Towa slowly begin to stand up but there was something... wrong... 

Towa had something shiny in his hand, what was it... ?Towa what are-? Sharp pain... there was a pain in Jirou's back now, he could feel something warm rushing down his spine. ?Did... you...?!? It was sharp, it hurt more. ?Just let go Jirou-san.? Towa pulled away slowly, as Jirou fell to the ground. ?I have to get rid of you... just like I did Xian... I need to win.? 

Jirou could barely keep himself awake as it was bu the loss of blood was taking its toll. ?Nnngh.. You... how could you...?? THUD!


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> Screams filled the establishment as bodies hit the floor in between the muzzle flashes. From the entrance innocent people not involved fled the bloodshed, they'd have a story to tell the next day as all hell broke loose in the bar known as Lust.
> 
> Guns scoot across the floor and Kunai and blades slammed into walls and support beams.



Shou tore through the crowd, he didn't particularly care whether they were innocent or not, after all this was a slaughter. He could feel the floor slowly becoming soaked in the blood of the enemy. Though he himself wasn't too concerned with the twins actions, he could tell they didn't care much for him and... well, you know you can't please everyone all the time so just be yourself! He felt his blade slip through the flesh of the men shooting at him. Hell he could feel it cut the flesh of the women and men not shooting at him.

It was a good ol slaughter! He cut down men, women, anyone he could see really. He gave up on counting who was innocent and who wasn't. This was one of those times where, he decided to not let his crisis of mind bother him, because... This was it... this was who he was. He wasn't a hero, he wasn't a machine, he wasn't some sort of weapon that the kage or his clan pointed him at. No he discovered in this moment, this was who he was.

?Son of a bitch, So what I wanted all along, was to just do what I wanted.? Shou stabbed his blade into the chest of one of the female patrons. ?Man it's so nice to get some clarity you know. To really dig deep and find out what it is you want out of life.? He looked down at a man, he was in a clubbing outfit, looked to be rather expensive, cowering under a table. 

?Hey buddy, long night?? Shou chuckled, the man didn't respond, he kept cowering in fear of the shinboi standing above him. ?Right, Right, I know man, I know.? Shou shook his head. ?Hey look pal. This is no place to lose yourself you know? You gotta look on the bright side of things.? Shou ripped the blade from the woman's chest, blood spraying everywhere. ?Like the fact that in about three seconds your life will no longer matter.? SCHLUK! The blade crashed to the ground and through the mans body. 

?Oi. We done here or what??


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2016)

*Hellfire III*
_Interaction Arc_

In her mind Mariella began to hope this mission would soon begin to ascend the ladder of awesomestacular and stop its decent into abysmal disappointment. This onset of irritation was more her fault than anyone else?s because, as she often recalled her mother telling, if you go into something with lofty expectations, you will be trounced by disappointment. The premise of this argument came from her mother?s rather pragmatic view of life, perhaps bordering on cynical to an extent, where you go in with no expectations and such will suffer no regret. 

Mariella failed that test. 

?Always playing cleanup when someone fucks up, like I don?t get enough of that at home.? Exasperated, her hands inside her pockets, Mariella lurched from off the bench and pushed passed both King and Naomi toward the abbey doors. A bit more annoyed than she had hoped to come across, but being reminded of the constant work at home often did that. 

The shrill cry of the double doors signified their opening into the outside world, the refuge of the small three by the religious sect of Durga, the village Seinaruhi. 

Anyone could tell that this place had seen better days; however, there were sights to take in here, more so the discipline of the town people who looked to work tooth and nail to get by. Vegetation covered the long untraveled road(s) of this once lively port now. Now those concrete sidewalks were plots, carefully tilled by the people of this land. Dozens of people, the old, young and even the small, gave a helping hand to cultivate the land around them. Dedication and determination in their visions while they shoveled, picked, raked and ploughed the expansive ground. 

On other sides of the fields, where things had actually managed to grow, the fruits of their labor grew tall shading the dirt road almost completely, it was a rather unusual sight to Mariella. Such pristine land looked untouched by the travel of cars, no garbage littered along the sides of it. Her first time seeing just how ?normal? people got around was something to witness to say the least. Considering most of the time she?s witnessing guns and fire throwing. Especially fire throwing.  

?Huh, so this is how or where our food is grown?? She muttered to herself before turning back toward the abbey. ?Hey, N-Naomi was it? Come here.? Shouting her name through the open doors, the ebony female gave her quick goodbyes to the Mother and headed toward Mariella.

?I got a ques-sorry, I?m being rude.? She apologized, looking Naomi straight in the eye as she turned to face her. ?Seems you?re already acquainted with that guy.? She nudges her head over to a very hesitant King slowly strolling his way to the outside, both passing unfaltering gazes toward the other.

?And I?m acquainted with that guy, which only leaves you and I to get familiar with each other, capisce?? Mariella spoke extending her hand. ?My name is: _Mariella Hisoka Concordia_, but for you? You may only call me *Hisoka*, capire Naomi? You call me anything else and I might sorta kinda probably make you swallow your own tongue.

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*



InfIchi said:


> Shou tore through the crowd, he didn't particularly care whether they were innocent or not, after all this was a slaughter. He could feel the floor slowly becoming soaked in the blood of the enemy. Though he himself wasn't too concerned with the twins actions, he could tell they didn't care much for him and... well, you know you can't please everyone all the time so just be yourself! He felt his blade slip through the flesh of the men shooting at him. Hell he could feel it cut the flesh of the women and men not shooting at him.
> 
> It was a good ol slaughter! He cut down men, women, anyone he could see really. He gave up on counting who was innocent and who wasn't. This was one of those times where, he decided to not let his crisis of mind bother him, because... This was it... this was who he was. He wasn't a hero, he wasn't a machine, he wasn't some sort of weapon that the kage or his clan pointed him at. No he discovered in this moment, this was who he was.
> 
> ...



*[Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke IX, Demonic Alliance V]
*Liquid Time*​
For those caught in the cross hairs of the bloodbath that just shook Lust to it's very foundation, it seemed like an eternity before the death stopped. In reality the fighting only lasted a little more than three minutes and now the fine oak floors were stained with blood. The people that survived Shou's onslaught were still pouring from the entrance into the back alleyway that Lust was tucked into. A few of Shin-Ra's henchmen were still standing, various weapons in their hands. They stare blankly at the three intruders that had just cut down most of their friends without seemingly taking any damage themselves. Hisao and Shou could see the fear in their eyes. Akane could smell the fear on them. The question that Shou asked was met with weapons hitting the ground.

Screw this the remaining men thought as they bolted toward the nearest exit. Above them on the second floor the man that had ordered the attack rolled his cigarette to the other side of his mouth while still shuffling his deck of cards. That placid grin that clung to his features slowly faded as the men under his charge fled the scene. 

"Well, that will hardly do." he states stopping the shuffling motion he was doing. It was in that moment of pause that the deck seemed to shimmer with a metallic gleam. In the next instant the deck of cards were in the air as the man weaved a series of seals in rapid succession. "Razor Rain" the man softly speaks as he finished weaving the last seal. Akane and Hisao fell into defensive postures while Shou readied his large meat cleaver for defense. When the cards came down though, they cut into the fleeing goons, cutting them down in ways only a steady downfall could. The man lightly clapped allowing the ace of spades to spin before him. 

"Cowardice is quite unsightly isn't it?" he asked aloud as the cards seemed to dance in the aftermath of carnage they caused. Slowly they floated back up to the man through his excellent Chakra control. His eyes flash with a brief instant of killer intent before spinning the blood and bile from them so he could reform his deck. Shuffling them again his dark eyes cut back down to the three that had killed so many of his men. "Speaking of unsightly." he muses with a chuckle. "The two redheads are filthy and covered in blood. Barbaric to say the least. Though you." he states looking to Hisao "Are truly scary." he adds allowing the deck of cards to rest in a single hand as he leaned on the railing that separated him from a nasty fall.  

The observation the man made was quite true. Both Shou and Akane were caked in blood. Akane more so thanks to her wild fighting style, hell she even had entrails clinging to her. Hisao on the other hand was almost pristine not a single drop of blood on him, a sort of testament to how controlled he was. The mysterious man puffs out a ring of smoke then vanishes in the blink of an eye. His Body Flicker was phenomenal, almost godly to the three. They were good, this man. This man he was on another level all together. A flash of a grin is all that Shou gets to react too, bringing the flat of his blade between him and the man. For all it was worth, it counted for very little as he feels his very own steel being pushed into him from a thunderous kick to the blade. Feeling the air leave his lungs Shou is tossed over a few tables before he crashes down unceremoniously a handful of meters away. 

Akane was next. She can only catch the scent of the man's sweet smelling cigarette before she caught a open palm to the center of her chest which cause those deep pools of crimson to snap open in pain as she flies into the wall behind her. With a thud she hits the floor almost lifelessly.

-Clang, Clang-

In swift precise movements the man knocks the swords from Hisao's hands with a single card that he then slid back into his suit's breast pocket. Like a serpent he dances through the volley of attacks that the dark haired Assassin threw. "Don't be so rude." is uttered as fingers wrapped around Hisao's jaw. The man was so strong he lifted the swamp native from the floor effortlessly, as if Hisao didn't weigh a thing. "Do I have your undivided attention now?" the man asks as Akane struggled to get back to her feet. Shou was up too, though the pair were a bit uneasy attacking the man. He had already prove to be much stronger than they were. 

"Truth be told" he states dropping Hisao, "old man Shin-Ra hardly pays me enough to deal with you three, I was merely suppose to manage this skin club and enjoy my retirement." he adds adjusting his suit. Pulling the smoke from his mouth he flicks it into a glass of beer, snuffing it. "So, I tell ya what. I'll give you the location of Shin-Ra if you bunch leave now." Hisao nods, seemed like a good deal to him. It was better than the alternative.    

"Excellent, just be sure you kill the old fart, I plan on taking over. You know, have a cushy retirement.

You'll find him on the west side of town, there he bought up a good deal of real estate and established a pharmaceutical lab or two. You have him on the run, so the bulk of his men will be there. They aren't the scrubs he left here. They don't use guns, they're skilled Ninja. Like you three. Well, good luck." ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*ON THE TRAIL*​
Ren sniffed at the dry, musty air of the Church of Jashin. He held Ivory Edge in a reverse grip, the long, silvery blade gleaming under the light. It wouldn't save him if he was caught, but having it in his hand as he skulked through the place of worship at the dead of night brought him some gradation of reassurance. _Based on what I overheard last week, an important meeting is meant to take place between the Bishop and some of the officials tonight._

He hid in the hollow walls of the church building, behind a layer of rotten wood and browning white paint. It smelled of age?a sensation not made any more pleasant by his sharpened senses. Ren continued to peer through the gap, quietly observing the churchmen gather in their circle. Their words would have been faint to most normal ears, but to his copper-enhanced senses, they were crystal clear.

"What are we to do about Azami Isshiki?" one of them asked in a hushed, worried tone. Having listened to them for the past ten minutes, Ren identified this man as one of the new clerics; a nervous, testy person. 

"We need to deal with him somehow," another cleric said, his tone of voice decidedly more resolute. "We can't keep letting him bring attention to the Church of Jashin like this."

"How? People don't find Azami Isshiki, Satoru. Azami Isshiki finds people." It was the first voice again. _He seems to be afraid of Azami. Why?_

"We are the Church of Jashin," a third voice said slowly. "We have access to some of the best trackers in the world. Finding Azami Isshiki is a simple task."

"We could just ask the last person he met with," the second voice suggested. "After all, we do know that just last week, Azami was seen making a deal wi?"

"Stop right there, First Cleric." An unidentified voice that had kept quiet until now; stern, forceful and commanding. Perhaps against his better judgment, Ren peered through the gap in the wood. And then he smirked, as he saw the long, white robes. _The Bishop?_ "Before we allow him to be privy to any more of our information, perhaps we should ask our uninvited guest on his thoughts? Come out." 

The Houki felt his blood run cold. _Ah, shit._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tanigakure]​*"Excellent, just be sure you kill the old fart, I plan on taking over. You know, have a cushy retirement.
> 
> You'll find him on the west side of town, there he bought up a good deal of real estate and established a pharmaceutical lab or two. You have him on the run, so the bulk of his men will be there. They aren't the scrubs he left here. They don't use guns, they're skilled Ninja. Like you three. Well, good luck." ~


Shou cracked his neck as he started to head for the door. "Yeah enjoy your damned retirement." He grumbled to himself, waiting for the other two to head out of the building first. As the two left, Shou delivered a powerful kick infused with his chakra to the side of the building. Massive cracks formed from the blow and spread throughout, with the weakened support beams already there, it collapsed in no time. ?And go fuck yourself. That's for kicking my sword.?

With that Shou wrapped his arms around the twins. ?Hey! We're a good team you know! Fighting the scum of the world together eh?? He pulled some entrails from Akane's shoulder, ?There you go buddy, you don't want those on you. They stain.? He  smiled at them both, though he got only disdain in return. ?Right, you two don't talk.. you got that creepy i*c*st thing going on, gotcha.? Shou slowly removed his arms from the two and let out a sigh. 

?What I wouldn't give for a teamup with someone like me man... you know, someone who talks... not all... silent and solemn.? He shook his head and placed his hands behind it. ?So, now we just got to go to this place and kill the dude right? Boom bam, I get seventy five thou and you guys get to eat a dude I guess? I don't know exactly what you're into but, she seems to be into eating dudes.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 16, 2016)

The New World


"It has been noted but I much rather us simply keep pace with Jin. He hasn't caused anyone any harm."

"My wallet."Rai said frankly and caused a chuckle from the girl.

They had been running for less than an hour when Jin had come within sight of the village, it was a small place built up only with several timber residences and two more boat houses further out on a pier. Men with no small amount of effort busily hauling their latest catch a tiger shark that had been scavenging close to the shore. He licked his chops at the sight reminded once more of his hunger but before he thought to inquire his new found friends he spotted something all the more interesting.

Perhaps 300 feet from the pier was a woman suspended in a sphere of water. One man had his hand firmly pressed to it while another was arguing with the girl from before he glanced back only briefly to see she had somehow out paced him. Rai, the girl, and sensei catching their breath, the female seeming worse for ware.

He turned his focus back to them as Yuki pointed them out to the two men, and tilted his head confused. Slowing his pace he began to advance upon the group which was a relief for those that trailed behind. Hamasaki was left to wonder if Jin had slowed himself for their benefit or was simply being cautious in the presence of the village but even at this brief respite he found himself once more forced to sprint to keep pace. A rumbling growl like thunder was the first sign of trouble.

Jin wings previously folded moved into a wider position, making himself appear that bit larger not that he needed it he dwarfed everything in sight. A frill extended from his neck and his pace rapidly began to quicken threatening to leave his friends in the dust.

Rai was forced to flank right as the sand was kicked up into a dust storm behind Jin, while his team went left unlike them he kept pace with Jin and even that of Hamasaki. He could hear the feint cries of his master but they were incomprehensible with the thud as each taloned claw hit the ground. In part he was tempted to attack Jin in hopes of slowing him down but then he had no idea how he might do such a thing without making matters worse.

"Release her!"He growled coming into range, Yuki took one step back while the two held their ground despite now being in full view of the pair. Having already weaved the necessary seals he brought both palms together causing the sands to shift and part as a great stone wall formed between them.

It was too little, too late. Jin simply snaked over it his speed on land was admirable for his great bulk and Mitsuyo could already see the perfect storm had brewed. Jin was hungry, wounded, and now his companion deemed to be in danger all the things that left a dragon in a dangerous deposition between primal instinct and their humanity.

Rai seeing the danger had already come between the two his feet appearing to consumed in foaming energy which he delivered into a kick of Jin's snout causing a brief moment of pain that was enough to slow him down to a more modest pace. With a swipe of his talon Rai was knocked aside landing softly in the sand, he appeared confused checking for any damage he might have sustained but their was none.

Seeing the Genin struck the man outside her watery prison acted on instinct this time creating a great surge of electricity that glassed the sand. It's crackle being all the more audible as Jin grew silent the frills of his neck narrowed back into their original position and threw his head skyward into a great roar.

The clouds that had gathered above parted in a circular motion as if they stood within the eye of a hurricane, only in the reverse clouds pushed into the upper atmosphere. Waves clashed into one another as the ocean retreated and the lightning that surged towards him fizzled away into nothing. She knew what came next and already clasped her hands around her ears tightly.

A sound erupted outwards and the men each stumbled to the ground losing all sense of balance, the water only enhanced it and despite being prepared she felt no better landing on her feet, the prison broken she took a trembling step forward only to fall onto her side.

It was a deafening whistle and soon all had lost any sense of position, Rai was throwing up the contents of his early morning meal and Hamasaki looked stunned in the brief moment of shell shock unable to move despite his best efforts. Jin acted quickly wrapping his talons gently around Mitsuyo and placing her beneath his bulk with a possessive growl he made his decree, "She is mine and none will dare take her away!"

After that no one seemed willing to try, the two men who were apparently part of some sort of special group known as Shinobi had simply mistook her actions for which she apologised and assured Hamasaki their would be no retribution for such an action. Jin being all to happy to serve and translate, while the villagers had been deeply disturbed by his presence he made every effort to undo the damage he had done and were grateful when he hauled half a years worth of supply to shore from the deeper oceans.

It had deeply upset him to discover his pained cries and presence had scared away much of their prey.

The children as Hamasaki had said were naturally curious and Jin quickly became very much part of their games. They would come each morning to ask him to partake in a particular favourite of theirs that involved attempting to sneak between his fore legs as he slumbered and seeing who could better do so without his noticing. He played along without much effort and took it in good steed, enjoying the company.

One night they each sat around a bonfire passing exchanging meats. Several of the villagers had joined them and listened to the proceedings with great interest as Jin translated their words for Mitsuyo;

"How curious to think beasts of this enormity are commonplace."Hamasaki spoke with great respect and she could scarcely believe he was not of noble descent.

"Oh, Jin is a Celestial he is only the second largest of those that dwell upon the land, I heard reports of some sea serpents growing as big as 120ft but they have yet to be confirmed."

The men and women gathered appeared awe struck and nodded with great enthusiasm. In turn Jin purred, "I do enjoy their company, can we not remain? It is peaceful here..."

She looked at Jin and shook her head silently, "I fear the emperor will then have more ammunition to use against your kind. We must return heroes or be branded traitors."

Rai asked quizzically, "What is Jin exactly, you speak of serpents but he is no snake. Certainly not like the Ryu."

Jin nodded and briefly asked her permission she smirked in response, "We have nothing to hide for them dear, they are your friends."

"... Yes, friends."He nodded in agreement turning them and responded, "I am what you would call a dragon, although I assure while some treat us as the divines, we are nothing of the sort."He said with no small amount of modesty there was brief moment of silence as it sunk in one of the older men nodding silently to himself exchanging hushed whispers with his comrade before he raised his chin to address Jin more directly.

"Interesting but that begs the question as to your being here, assuming you are royalty as Hamasaki claims what purpose do you have in being here, and why does your comrade conceal herself in such a fashion?"

The question wasn't of a light hearted nature and naturally inquisitive, they had clearly another agenda in seeking the information but Mitsuyo could hardly deny them their right to know their purpose. It was hardly a secret and she no doubt denying the request or attempting to deceive them would put strain on a new found relationship.

"Women in my culture are expected to be good wives to their husbands. My father as advisor to the emperor saw it fit that I should be taught politics and all manner of things that could be beneficial to a suitor. It is only recently that those like myself have got any traction in the Aerial Corps and a great many other companions are from another time and place. So I learned to conceal my nature prior to joining them on escort of the treasure fleet."

"A fleet, for what purpose I would hope not with the intention of invasion."

"Sir..."Hamasaki protested at the notion and Jin gave a feint but audible growl at the very idea they would try and invade, let alone a land they barely knew to have existed but Mitsuyo could hardly blame them. Having seen first hand the damage Jin could do, the thought of larger and perhaps more powerful dragons would leave any nation concerned.

"Certainly not, our emperor sent us on a expedition hoping to a find a cure for a plague that has been spreading throughout the dragons as of late. I fear the war served only as a catalyst allowing it to have spread, we have found no cure on our own shores so it was decided me and Jin would instead do so.

I can assure you we don't have the means nor the resources to engage in such warfare especially as our own borders are insecure. Our fleet was attacked en-route to a small island with which we could rest and prepare for the flight west, I recall Jin being wounded but they appeared to have healed remarkably fast."She said observantly nodding to see Jin's wound had a fresh set of scales taking shape.

"I see."They responded in unison seeming satisifed by this notion they looked to one another, "In that case I believe it is better we return and report our findings to Konoha."

"Konoha?"Jin asked curiously and Hamasaki smiled faintly at the dragons curiosity, "Yes Konoha, it is our home. Although I dare they wouldn't take fondly to the idea of having a dragon at their doorstep."

"Certainly not."One of the men confirmed turning flank to leave briefly adding, "Hamasaki we'll be sure to let the Hokage know you and your team will be indisposed for awhile longer."

"Sir..."He sighed and turned his attention back to Jin who muttered cautiously, "Hokage..."

Rai jumped at the occasion throwing himself into the fray now that he felt that bit more comfortable, given the two Jounin had left. "The Hokage is our leader, they being one of several across the world."

"Curious... do they not fight? Why would they co-exist peacefully... are they-"

Rai quickly interupted before Jin could continue with his barrage of questions, noticing that Mitsuyo was smiling at him he became noticeably flustered, "Well it's rather complex perhaps Hamasaki-Sensei can explain it better than I?"

"Oh no, I'm not saving you from this one."His grin giving Rai no sense of comfort he turned to Haki and the girl who had most recently been identified as Akiko presently too distracted by a blue feathered falcon that sat perched. It was equal in size to her and adorned with various trinkets, looking up she mirrored her masters sentiment adding, "... And you blabber on about the Kages enough to be an expert on them I am sure."

"OH?! How exciting you must please tell me of these Hokages." Jin's frill expanded with excitement and his claws impatiently patted at the sand sands causing a small dust cloud to rise upwards into the sky behind him. "Thanks Akiko."He stated sarcastically.

"Ugh this could go on all night, Sensei if their is nothing more I can do I am going back to the village to find a bed."Yukii groaned having finished unwrapping the blood stained bandages from her hand. "Oh but I'd very much like you to stay...."

She looked at Jin and shook her head, "Damn cat remember to keep strain to minimum. I don't know dragon anatomy but the tendons were cut." With that she bowed her head respect this news caused a disdained groan until Mitsuyo intervened, "Thank you Lady Yuki." The girl waved her hand in response and disappeared into the night.

Jin's great blue eyes focused on Rai who stammered over himself to explain the Kage's to the beast but as he quickly learned Jin capacity for knowledge was uncanny after several minutes the dragon bounced several more questions off him focusing on the more complex topics of their political standing in the world and how they interacted with one another on such terms. The conversation was flowing positively and both Hamasaki and Mitsuyo looked on with delight, the two would undoubtedly come to be friends. When Rai openly stated to have fancied himself in such a position Jin responded with enthusiasm at the concept even going as far to bounce ideas off one another as to how he might leave his mark on the world.

Mitsuyo left the them too it and she could honestly say whatever their cultural differences these people had made no small impression and she wholely grateful for Hamasaki and his teams company. It was a far cry from the world she had come from, ignorant politicians who fancied themselves as all knowing of the world outside their inner sanctuaries, each plotting the demise of the other in hopes of gaining standing amongst the imperial court.

It was this very same idea that filled her heart with dread, they would need to return to that world and if Jin were left to his devices she might find it difficult to persuade his return, even for his mothers sake. "Jin... the hour is late perhaps it is best we allow Rai and his friends to rest."

Jin paused and looked at her with some level of disapointment but seeing the boy yawn he nodded in agreement passing the message along. Hamasaki seeing her remain stationary as they returned to the village offered to guide her back but she promptly refused responding, "Thank you, it is most kind of you sir but I am quite comfortable here, sleeping with Jin."

He bowed his head with no small amount of admiration in his eyes, and left the two alone on the beach. The fire turned to cinders Jin lowered his snout pressing it affectionately to her breast, "Can we not stay?"

"... And turn our backs on our duty, Jin you know we cannot do that if we did many men and dragons would die. We cannot be selfish in this matter."

"Then we can return, invite our friends to join us they would most certainly turn their back on the emperor if given an alternative."

"Jin!"She snapped and he recoiled noticeably hurt by her raised and frantic tone, he pulled back curling up into a ball leaving her alone in the cold open night. "Jin...."She said more softly, "... If he heard you say such things you would be thrown in chains and irons, and I hanged for mutiny."

".... I will never let him take you away."Jin whimpered noticeably distressed she wished she could offer some comfort but their was none to offer, she couldn't deny the very concept of turning their backs on the Jade Throne, it was indeed a compelling one. Walking down his flank she stood besides his neck and smiled, "And I will never permit it, that I can assure you."

With that Jin seemed slightly reconciled allowing her to cradle herself between his claws, resting her head against his chest focusing upon the rythemic beat of his heart it was a lullaby with which to comfort her own insecurities and awaiting the coming dawn...​


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
6._​
Naomi fingers grazed the cold gold metal of a door. Her messenger bag slung over her shoulder filled with presents. Colorful presents, presents big and small, with colorful ribbons and interesting designs. Cards stuck out from the pockets threatening to topple over on to the floor, they were like the presents, so colorful, and all from strangers. Strangers that she never knew, never once talked to. Even when she closed her eyes and thought really hard about their faces, maybe somewhere in the back of her head their face and voice blurred into a transmogrified thing she couldn?t place her finger on.

Though this door was dark and old, and in a postmodern, modernistic home, it stood out from the few rooms that had sliding paper doors. The cherry red wood was so old and marked from age, it wasn?t a bright colorful door like what it probably looked like when it was first brought. With age it turned dark and with time, it had marks. Marks in which she remembered some, and others were blurs, or stories she heard from her mother. She remembered a time when she ran head first in the door, thinking that the locked door would open if she copied the cartoon she saw an hour before her attempt. Even the sound of her mother muffled laughter before she came over, rubbed and kissed her head, before opening the door.

A door she wished she never knew.

A door with a cold golden metal knob.​
Naomi dropped her hand to the side, she gotten older, she unlocked power, and yet. She was still the same girl that wish for sleep. An eternal sleep, one where the snow would slowly fall on her and cover her up, and she would be undisturbed. She wouldn?t have to worry about life or problems, grades or relationships. She could just sleep eternally. 

?I was wondering where you were.? A voice so strange and yet she knew it so well, even before she even turned to the direction of the voice, the name, the face, the eye shape, and the way that person stood was already in her head.

Naomi turned and down the hallway was him, ?Big Brother?.?

_?Kyo??_​
Everything rushed at her at once. The sound of the rest of the family members wrestling in the background. The smell of the food that was being prepared, the red banners that hung from the doors, and the sound of her mother?s laughter amongst a bunch of indistinguishable. Though at the end of the hallway, Kyo stood like a tree, like a giant oak tree. Tall and strong, he developed in such a way, but even when she looked at photos of him before she was born. He always reminded her of a tree. Strong in body, stronger in personality, and strong in aura. 

?How are you?? She looked down at the wooden ground before back up at him, ?It?s?.been a while??

Kyo smiled and Naomi lips tighten that she felt like they were going to rip off themselves. 

?It?s been a while? It?s been too long.? Naomi turned away from her older brother, her eyes trying to fixate themselves on other things. Anything other than him, but Kyo was like a tree. A tree that branches blocked out the sun. ?I?m fine though, busy as always. Though that?s a given, and you, you?ve been busy too??

Naomi looked at her brother, her eyes widen for a second as she looked at him. He never once took a step from the beginning of the hallway. He just stood there like a tree, an opposing tree, branches stretched out against a forest. At first glance, far away the forest might see beautiful, but inside it, its dark scary. 

Naomi caught how long she was silent, ?No?I mean?I?.i just been??

Words jumbled and twisted themselves in her head. Until they became just foreign sounds in her head. Naomi closed her mouth and squeezed her hand, if she can, she could return to her room with the presents as an excuse. Though Kyo eyes were on her like a hawk and she was the prey, wounded, injured and waiting for the pain of death.

He chuckled and smiled before his eyes scanned over to the door, ?Is it locked??

Naomi looked and shrugged her shoulder, ?I didn't get the chance to open it.?

?Ah?? Kyo voice trailed before his eyes took their focus on the door, ?Dad?s study??

?Has mom been in there recently??​
Naomi nodded, ?Yesterday, and the day before?.?

?Ah?.? He let it his voice trailed before his focus turned back on her, and she felt like she was on a stage. A stage all alone, and eyes of thousands were on her. 

?Have you been in there lately??​
Naomi eyes turned to the golden knob, the cold strange and yet familiar feeling.

????​



_?No..?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou lay there on the ground, everything had gone black and he could feel cold rushing over his body. Something was wrong, he wasn’t exactly dying… he couldn’t breathe and everything felt light. He tried to take a breathe but, it was… salty.  His eyes shot open, it was light out, letting him figure out just why he couldn’t breath… “I’m underwater!?” He thought to himself, trying to swim as quick as he could to the surface, but the shooting pain overtook him. “Damn it… He… He really stabbed me...” 

He forced himself to fight through the pain, the stinging sensation that radiated through his back. He could see the light shimmering at the top of the water. With great pain rushing over his body, he pushed through and broke the tension of the water, erupting out of it. “Guuuaaahhh...” He took a deep breath and coughed up some sea water. 

The shore wasn’t too far away luckily, but, what happened? Why was he here? “Ugh… Towa… He threw me into the ocean?” Jirou groaned as he swam towards the shore, the pain still rushing through his body as he moved his arms. “Ngh… Atatata...” He let out, it felt like years before he reached shore. Pulling himself onto the docks and laying on his stomach. 

“It’s already day… Then they must have killed those men already.”  He slammed his fist onto the dock, shattering the wooden planks. “Damn it...” With a heavy groan he lifted himself off the planks and headed off for the mansion. “I wont let him get away with this… I can’t let him do this!” He growled, now he knew the truth.. what happened to Xian was Towa… These people, all of them were out for themselves! He couldn’t let this happen… This island had to be destroyed, one way or another!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2016)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The Release of Fire
_______________________

I  pushed my way through the rocky mounds, the sun beating down on my  back. Now don't get me wrong, it certainty wasn't anything like  Sunagakure, but having this sort of heat was truly bothersome. Not only  that, but it almost seemed as if the air was getting thinner as I was  approaching the great village. Well, I suppose they don't call it Hidden  in the Clouds for nothing. I peaked over the edge of the cliff and  could see a vast lake encompass the ground far below. It was a  tremendous sight, one that I wanted to stand and admire.

I didn't  want to quite move on yet, so I turned and looked towards the  rocky-pillar sticking straight out of the ground. If I wasn't advancing  physically then maybe I could advance in strength. Besides, watching  some of the shinobi had made me a bit jealous with all of their fancy  uses of chakra. If they could do all those sorts of jutsu then certainly  I could too.

With a fire burning inside of me I pulled out my  bow, lifting it up towards my eye-line and drawing the string. A arrow  made of chakra formed within my fingers, taking the shape I had been so  familiar with. But why had it disappointed me? I wanted it to be more!  It wasn't shiny enough! I wanted to show off so that everyone would be  amazed and frightened at the same time! So everyone wouldn't mess with  me!

My frustration erupted inside of me, and my anger took form.  In a quick surprise, the bow had ignited in flames, causing the arrow to  follow suit. The spontaneous fire had caught me off guard, making me  drop my bow in retaliation. Catching my breath, I quickly realized that  it could have only been from myself that made the bow light on fire.  Picking it off the ground, I set the string in my sights again and drew  in my breath.

Summoning the arrow of chakra, I tried to fuel that  inner flame again, allowing the heat to pour through my chakra pores. I  concentrated my thoughts to one single emotion, and let the warmth flow  through me. Finally reaching my finger tips, igniting my bow once  again. As the flames lightly trickled up my bow,   etched itself into the right edge of my bow. Making its way to the tip  of my bow it had erupted my chakra arrow into a fire arrow.

The  heat, while strong, wasn't burning me. Maybe it's due to how I was  controlling the chakra, but I was making sure it wasn't touching me  directly as I was emitting the flame. Drawing a breath I drew the string  back, and watched as the fire arrow flickered near my face. Its  magnificence was truly a sight, one I thought I couldn't even produce  until moments ago. 

Releasing my fingers grip on the arrow, I  watched it fly through the air until it made an impact into the rocky  surface in front of me. As soon as it had hit, it pierced the solid rock  further than my normal arrow ever could. Not only that, but it left  obviously burn skids across the entrance, showing that it had burnt the  rock upon its entry. The arrow started to dwindle in flames, but my  heart at this discovery was still ignited.

Allowing my chakra to  rest I let the bow redeem its original form, the insignia disappearing  as soon as the fire extinguished. I still hadn't believed that I had  been able to manipulate an element in such a way, let alone in such  quick repetition. Well, twice in a row isn't quite repetition, and the  time it takes to gather my thoughts before forming the chakra isn't  desirable for combat either. That just told me to do one thing.

I  picked up the bow from the ground, and took another deep breath. This  time as I formed the chakra arrow, I summoned the burning feeling  through my veins and into my hands. The fiery chakra pushed itself  through the bow and took shape across the chakra arrow. It had been  faster than the previous attempt, and I knew I was getting good at this.  A smirk crossed my face as I let go of the flaming arrow. As I watched  it soar I knew just one thing - it may not be an over the top amazing  jutsu, but it was a step in the right direction. If I could master this  power over fire I could become strong, a force to be reckoned with,  someone who could protect myself even in the most dire of situations.  That is what I wanted. ​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2016)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: The Howler in the Dark
____________________

After a quick interaction at the village gate, I had finally made it to my destination, Kumogakure. As the name suggests, the air here is a bit short, but I would have to make do. I came here for a very specific purpose: to find Onami Kuro. From what I understand, he is one of the pillars of this terrorist organization, and if I am to take him down, or at least his base of operations, then it will put a great halt to whatever their plans are.

I snooped around the large village for a few days before finally getting a lead. From what I was told, despite all the architect in Kumogakure being fairly elevated, there had been a few districts that lay fairly close to the ground. Down there had been a building with fairly little life going in and out, which had been quarantined about ten years ago. There had been all kinds of rumors going around, but no one dared go near the building, and since it wasn't used for anything, none of the officials in Kumogakure had decided to pay it any mind.

I made my way down towards the building, and snuck in through one of the top windows, which luckily, lent itself to a nearby vent. Pushing it open, I crawled inside and made my way through. The entire building seemed entirely lifeless from what I could gauge, but despite this fact one (or several) rooms had caught my interest. It didn't look like a factory or a military sight. No, this looked more like a library. 

I pushed open the vent and jumped down towards the floor below, landing inside the book wonderland. Inside had been thousands of books, much farther than the eye could see. It was truly a sight to behold. If I had more time I wouldn't mind spending a couple of days just seeing what rich information all these books held. However, just scanning the nearby books, they all had a theme of some sort.

"The Origins of Chakra"

"Chakra: The Mind, Body, and Soul of a Human"

"Component of Life - Volume 2: Chakra"

The titles went on and on, but they all shared one common denominator, they were all about chakra. It was strange to see so much research and resources dedicated to one singular aspect of humanity, but that in itself is probably not too strange. Hell, Ace doesn't utilize chakra at all, so maybe chakra is still fairly mysterious. I scrambled to hide when I heard a voice boom through a nearby corridor, almost as if he were talking to someone. The owner of the muffled voice had a very sinister chakra, one that completely overshadowed my own. I could only assume this was Onami Kuro. While no one else was physically with the old man, it seemed as if he were telepathically talking to someone.

"The results are still the same from our Kirigakure lab - it seems our trials have been all for naught."
...
"Yes, that is the case. There are still unknown particularities in regards to all of this. All of this had been simply guesswork until she had appeared. Now that we know it is possible, we just need to replicate the results."
...
"I will have you remember who you are speaking to! I may be powerless in my current form, but I hold a far greater influence than you. I could have Hidaka dispose of you for your insolence."
...
"Very well. I shall continue passing my hypothesis' over to the Kirigakure lab, meanwhile, continue collecting subjects in Iwagakure and follow Hidaka's instructions."
...
"You underestimate the power of books. This current generation is too relied on forms of technology to make it from day to day life. However, these scriptures and books were written from an older time, a time when the knowledge was first fresh. Not in a time where this information could be forged easily and replicated at a whim. These ancient blocks of paper, as you call them, hold a great deal of information that you could never even fathom. Do not underestimate the knowledge which these books hold."
...
"Alright, I understand. Good luck in your divisions further endeavors. Fear not, we are closer than we have ever been before."

Just from listening to his booming voice, despite the fact that he claims he is powerless, I could feel a very sinister power coming off of him. There was no way I could stop him here, not that I felt overly compelled to. He was an elderly man, and although he associated himself with this terrorist organization, he didn't seem to be taking any actual form of action. I'd have to shut him down at some point, but I had bigger fish to fry than a simple old man and his library. 

I went back into the vent and exited the building. While some may classify this as a waste of time, I felt it very informational. While I didn't learn anything about myself, they seemed to be capturing people, and they were researching chakra for some reason. The former I already knew because they had caught me after the whole hospital incident, but the chakra thing was interesting. Regardless I knew my next destination, and I left towards Kumogakure's gates to head to the next great village - Iwagakure.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2016)

_
HellFire
Mission_​
“I will respect your wishes.”​
Naomi left it like that, she wasn’t the friendly type.  Her record for having with chemistry with others on her team was probably lower than her actual performance number. Which was strange for those of the Support and Aid part of the school. It was a field where the missions were meant to deal with people and their problems, to not have proper bed side manner, no matter how good of a healer a person was if they couldn’t feign legit smile then what was the point. Naomi beat herself mentally for being so direct with the girl, but it was hard to try to hold conversation with a strong personality.

“Glad you understand. Now my question.” Tossing her thumb behind her, she pointed to one of just many emblems that stood out among the land, each one was that of an all too familiar phoenix. “I thought this place was some kind of haven for “those without chakra”, so what’s with the Minami goon stamp?”

Naomi took a look around and it was true, if someone strained their eyes in just the right way. There were wooden phoenixes carved into a small circle in nearly every business. 

“The Small Three is small.” Naomi started her explanation with a redundant expression though it was the only way she thought of opening, “Though our main strength is that even smaller villages help us achieve our standing, so it’s just a bunch of small villages banding together and making a bigger one, and in exchange for help, they get protection and representation on the council.”

 Naomi pointed to one of the symbols, “The symbol means that my clan represents them in the council and provide protection, and in exchange, they give us our vote, and all supplies directed to The Small Three is under the Fenikkusu name. Though there are other villages that work under that same relationship with other people on the council. However….We focus our efforts on….”

She probed her head for the word that she wanted to use for her clan focus. A very specific focus that gained them an unlikely loyalty. A strong one in which she didn’t understand, but at the same time when she was a child, she completely agreed with their tactics.

“Odd villages….”​
“Villages that have noncombatant….And of questionable decent, are villages that the Fennikkusu clan try to claim as their own.”

Naomi lips pressed as she realized that she was begin taken noticed of. Her strange reddish hair and bright red eyes was a clear sign of who she was or at least she was related to. The villagers were noncombatant but they weren’t blind, and so Naomi was quick to turn on her heel and move. 

“We should begin to the Wanders, they aren’t too far.”​
And they weren’t, deeper into the village, where the people had casually put up a fence between where the Wanders stayed and what counted as their territory. Naomi noted how the Wanders camp acted as though a small barrier separating the village from the big green forest behind them. The smell of smoke and the people that populated was probably in its 50s or 60s, small enough to pack up and move anywhere, but big enough to make a decent change.

The camps were set up with tents and different type of carts, fires were set nearly everywhere, the smell of smoke mingled with burnt fish skin was everywhere. Though as soon as they pass the gate, it was all eyes on them, and Naomi instantly bowed….

“My name is Naomi Minami….” She stated and most of the people that made up the group either frowned or looked confused.

“So she finally did it!?” A voice boomed from the back of the group, “She finally got someone to kick us out!? The fuckin village protectors huh?!”

The young woman that had gotten up and stormed in front of all the group, “We ain’t leaving! You can go and whip your tail under your ass and tell her yourself!”

 Naomi mouth opened to respond, but she ended up looking like a fish….

“I can’t believe her…” The girl crossed her arms, “Ash…You bitch…..”

The girl blinked a few times before realizing that the kids might not know who she was…

“My name is Tomohito…I’m the leader of the Wanders….”​

​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2016)

Name: Okami Tamashi
Alias: Black Wolf
Hunt: Rising Heat​_____________________

After escaping Kumogakure I  felt exhausted. I had been stationed for multiple days, and while I  hadn?t done anything extraneous, being in that room and just listening  to him stressed me out. However with that, I got the information I  needed and was heading towards my next destination - Iwagakure. I knew I  couldn?t do anything to this base, nor would it really impact things.  It seemed as if the information was rather limited, but it in fact gave  me a great detail of information. With that in mind, I laid my back  towards a rock and looked to the sky.​ 
It was strangely blue without a  cloud in sight. Maybe it?s due to the elevation, but it seemed a bit  strange to be in the Hidden Cloud village without a cloud in sight. A  sigh escaped my lips, Iwagakure was quite the distance away but I was  nowhere near energized enough to make the trip at this moment. I stood  up and made my way towards the cliff edge, and looked out to the vast  lake below myself. It looked majestic from this height. Unrippled and  peaceful, I leaned down and stared at the large lake. Maybe I little too  far.​ 
I started to fall at an  enormous rate down the cliff into the open water. In a fit of  desperation I pushed my hands in front of me and exerted a large amount  of chakra, hoping for just anything to happen. As I neared the water,  the fear of impact fueled me, and while I didn?t think it?d be enough to  kill me I was sure it would do some damage at least. I continued to  fall, just throwing excess chakra into my palms, and closed my eyes. I  was sure I was going to collide with the water.​
Suddenly a gush of wind and  heat pushed past me as I felt my hair sway in the opposite direction. I  opened my eyes quick enough to see I had gained some air, raising  slightly into the air and break my fall. The flames dispersed and  flickered amongst the air past me as I landed towards the water. I  surrounded my feet with chakra so I wouldn?t sink nor get my clothes  wet.​
Landing on the water I took my  stance and wanted to fully realize what I had just done. I exerted a  burst of flames from my hands to propel me slightly into the air to stop  my fall. If I could do something like that, then I should be able to  use it to augment other actions. I took a deep breath and let the chakra  swell inside of me. Focusing it all to my hands, I exerted the burst of  flaming chakra, which pushed against the water surface and pushed me up  into the air and propelled me onto the back.​ 
Colliding with the water again,  I realized that something like this couldn?t augment flight too well.  It would take some incredible balance to be able to perpetrate a state  of flight. Instead, maybe I could use it for more practical uses.  Standing onto my feet again I looked at the massive lake which lay  around me, with no rock or land in my near vicinity. This would be the  perfect place to try and launch myself forward. Taking a stride, I  prepared to leap off of my feet. This time I gathered my fire chakra to  my feet, and when I was ready, I leaped forward into the air and pushed  the chakra out.

As I suspected, it launched me  forward, but honestly not like a rocket launching or anything. Much more  subtle, but definitely noticeable. As I was launched through the air I  could feel the wind zoom past me as I was thrown towards my line of  sight. It was quite the boost and one I thought I?d be able to use well  in combat. However if I could boost myself mid jump, maybe I could  augment my own taijutsu as well.​
After landing, I gathered my chakra again, but this time in my right  elbow. I stared straight forward and leaped again, but this time I threw  a punch at my invisible enemy. The fire chakra burst from my elbow,  propelling the first harder towards the imaginary object. Obviously it  crashed through and collided with the water, but the sheer force I could  feel was astounding. This sort of ability felt really good for close  range combat, something I felt I had been struggling with. I wouldn?t  just stop here though, I needed to get even stronger if I wanted to face  what was to come.​​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou marched himself across the land slowly, he could feel the wound in his back aching with each and every step. ?I can?t? nng damn it, it hurts.? He groaned, he wanted to think but the pain was too much for him. He could feel the heat of the sun beaming down on him and he knew, those men had to be dead by now. As he thought that, over the island a massive booming voice could be heard, ?Congratulations on a successful hunt!? It was the masked man, ?With this part one has been completed! You should all feel quite accomplished, but? Some of you didn?t participate! This is not what the island is about! We seek your complete cooperation!? 

The voice paused for a moment, ?So we shall be moving the time table forward a little. I shall begin listing off names, you shall be paired with one of my associates. Please meet them at the locations that I will list and be sure to bring your cases with you. If you don?t, then you will be stuck with just what you can find. The teams will be as such-? Jirou tried to tone him out, he didn?t care about this mans plans or what teams were what? He needed to get rid of him and he needed to do it now.

As he walked he could hear his name, ?The Mansion, Jirou. Please meet up here. Though I suspect you are already on the way.? What was so special about him that this man would call to him personally. Why did the masked man want him here? Who the hell was this guy!? 

At The Mansion-

?Sir, Are you sure you want Jirou to be here??? One of the hooded figures questioned the skull faced man, ?Yes. In fact if things go according to plan, Jirou shall be the one to succeed at this little venture.?  He smirked beneath his mask, ?Why sir??? The hooded man asked, ?Because I need him to.?

With Megumi-

Megumi hid herself in a cave, covering the wound on her stomach. ?Ngh.? She looked outside the cave, wondering just where that man was. ?I can?t use chakra? this isn?t good?? Her opponent was well versed in Ninjutsu, she didn?t know how she was going to face them without her own techniques. ?Damn it Jirou, where the hell are they keeping you?.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 19, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_











​
Their bodies flared upon the heat of the battle, Ace's hands removed the sweat which smeared the surface of his flesh, teeth gritted as the daughter of the captain before him returned a gaze unfazed of such magnificent display of focus. Her body, the one which carried her movements so elegantly throughout the course of this battle poised upon a stance which hadn't been ushered since the battle had commence. Ace rose his brow in suspicion, the grin which once had decorated the line of her lip in a effervescence of her own enjoyment had stapled a thinner, straighter line on such. A breath which eased the tension of her muscles, almost like a fever which had calmed itself on the hush of a self-whisper. Ace had a chill crawl to the apex of his spine, like wild silent urges which bellowed at his very sensors. He felt a tremble at the tip of his fingers soon lift onto the arm and following with an electric spark, instinctively he body shivered on the whim of the unknown. Her presence had become far more prevalent than before, her essence had exuded such marvel that her unseen aura had become visible for a slight second. 

Like a flash replacing the image of a scenery with another, the memory rose to realize that now what had occurred was a similarity between two boundaries, a familiarity of two personalities returning to a singularity. Ace's hand found its way to his temple, the voice which rang the tune of death played on crescendo. Levi's sight widen, as he pulled closer to the edge of the crowd, witnessing a shift display at the iris of the child eyes. The troublesome struggle rose at such a glimpse of a secular second where those  pigmented iris of silver shifted to a gleeful amber. The corner of his lips rising along with a distinguishing sensation of blood lust. However, such a force combating another. Ace feet speed toward the incoming danger, before such force was released he needed to attack it at the source. The image of his stance shifted into a blur of his run, the blade spread like the wings of an eagle ready to dive to its prey. The amber gleam radiant on the high of the battle before. Revy, standing still with such calm evoking on the surface of her essence, a peace and serenity which bleed from a patience he couldn't comprehend at the juncture of his proximity. The other side began to resonate, a whisper told him to finish it. Controlling such impulse, focusing on what's to come, the emerging of such... He needed to end! 

A swing had traced the energy across field and scenery. A display of power was rushed at the entry of flesh and bone, welcoming despair upon the body of another. However, as the sound of thunder grew across the area, the bolts danced across a vision of power that brightened the image of a blade, followed by the silhouette of a woman whom had evaded the first strike, her eyes closed still, the precision had differed, her movements where faster, much more cunning, Ace continued with a relentless assault. Each movement added to the display and flair of a boy who had seemed to have mastered his weapon. However, much like his opponent, the mercy which had one laced the entry of the battle had now become fierce, Levi bit on his cigar, noting the gleam of his eye was more than just Shinobi tactic, it seemed like Ace had entered an entirely different faze. 

Revy, however, followed a rhythm which she caught upon flowing at her direction. The resonance of energy emanating from the blade pressed on her flesh, the force of the swing allowed a estimate of timing, the wind which guided the hilt followed the propelling of the hands and feet, the ear captured all, her senses were as if they had augmented at the course of a second. The battle had become different. Before even another slash was ushered, Revy's gauntlet had connected upon his rip, the hair which gave Ace the stability had been forced out. The Mao within had began to surface and with such a tragedy becoming a play on the situation, the ferocity and skill augmented as well, but this, to react with such broad understanding was beyond his own comprehension. Swinging the blade upon her blind spot, her heel rose to a stand front-flip, her leg parried the incoming floating blade, another swing of her hips and the blade was swung at its own master with the force of the inertia utilized to stop it. Placing another at the side, he had to deflect the very blade that he never thought would be used against him, another rush, she connected a second time. Harder than the last, picking up the hilt he swung, the flips and tricks which adjusted to a myriad of combos were all in vain.

Not a single one met their purpose, not a single one hit, not a single one could be combo'd due to her perspective. Opening her eyes finally, Revy began to shift the movements again, her feet had less of an authority to her repertoire, she quickened, her vision disappeared in a cloud of dust, her speed increased, the five blade found their symmetry and attacked at once. Her body, the slight gestures which mirrored the skill of heroes stroke the blade into submission. How!? Those weapons were invisible, her hand reached him, turning he elbow and ride side pushed with a force of a Bagua expert. Her kick followed the knee which meet jaw, her landing followed the sweep that brought him to the ground, the stomp released the energy that kept the blade awoken. The lightning ceased to exist. The blade had shut down, her hand lifted him from the neck and her fist met upon weakened section. A gasp released itself. The stress of the wound was still present, his movement shortened. And her's became much more fierce, her hand connected each and every individual hit, soon he was left with nothing but something worried him further, the other side was trying to escape. 

Bringing the arm up, he manged to evade the last coming hit, rushing to the closest hilt, the lightning flickered the blade into reality, both rushed towards the other. Both came to a conclusion, and now... Revy ducked, shifted her weight and slammed her elbow at the bend of Ace's arm, grabbing his wrist her twisted such and met the gust with a pressure point. The power lifted again, how was this possible? A push, and soon her body propelled towards the sky, her leg rose about to threatened Ace with the weight of such power, thinking quickly on his feet as his eyes returned to their silver hue. The both collided upon a force that rose a cloud of smoke. All stood wary as the scenery before them cleared. Witnessing as Revy had seemed to had been trapped at the hands of a black chain, a snake like head bit on the arm, coiling across her body holding her in place tightly. 

"You cheated..." 

"I know."

_"Ace wins."_ 

"Ouroboros too..." 

"What was that? You... You don't hold chakra either, but you managed to find some weak point to Tonitrus--"

The men of the ship rose their voice in admiration of the child who could hold his own. This battle was lost, but he held that last resort. His body fell, Levi who had witnessed it all had a sour taste in his mouth. reaching the two, he stood before the kid and crossed his arm.

"You and I have to talk."


----------



## Hero (Feb 20, 2016)

Team 6
 30 Days of Night
 Part 2
 Interaction

​ 











_______________________________________________​ 
Takashi and his siblings stood politely behind their parents on stage, quietly listening to their father end the welcoming speech with a poem he always read.

"The sun is rising,
And the ether dance at the first sight of his light,
As he ascends like a phoenix from the ashes of morality,
His luminous rays form the magnificent tree of life.
He springs up from the east,
Spreading his long arms like branches,
Over the horizons of milky meadows and open seas,
Extending his wings to embrace all living things.
He walks on water and grazes through fields,
Pouring his butter like honey to feed the Earth.
Towering over all of creation,
He who is the lamp of the universe,
The power source of all life.
And in his truth and light,
Everything becomes aroused
Like a flower,
And everything is given
Sight."

The crowd erupted into a thunderous applause and the festival could now commence. The Prism Festival takes place on the eve of the darkest thirty days of the year. According to myth, the Inoue's ancestors' kekkei genkai was originally the Byakugan and at some point in the distant past, the two dojutsu diverged, consequently forming two different phenotypes. In this legend, the ancient Inoue arrived to the land that is now Kotogakure on the eve its darkest thirty days. Kotgakure was described as a land so infinitely black, that not even the byakugan could penetrate its darkness. Over the course of centuries, the environment taught the Inoue to overcome darkness with light and so the Concealed Wisdom Eye was born. When the moon is not shining, neither the sun, and the sky is dark; Kotogakure glitters. Although Takashi could not relate to the festival on the same level as the rest of his family, he was immensely proud of being part of such a wise and fine tradition.

Sayano reveled in the way the massive crowd ebbed and flowed as people connected over the meaning of the Prism Festival and the way the multiplication of people intensified it around her. Energy made Sayano both love and hate being in large crowds because there was too much chaos to the peace and too much peace to the chaos. The crowds that queued for snacks and knick-knacks, the constant stream 
of passengers, were wondrous proof of the sheer variety of human specimens, but also how they were identical. Thinking about the crowd made Sayano remember that one of their own from Team 6 was waiting patiently for them.



"Hey Shinji, scope out Asami's location would you? She's probably tired of waiting for us." Sayano turned around to ask her older brother. The man nodded and activated his dojutsu, finding Asami immediately.

"I can see her aura. She's 15 meters away from us. 10 o'clock."

Sayano moved in Asami's direction, but Takashi was far faster to the punch. He nearly threw Sayano to the ground when he stepped around her to be reunited with his love. The boy was lucky Sayano was in a good mood because otherwise, his actions would have warranted an ass beating. Lifting up her ceremonial kimono, Sayano hustled as quickly as she could to stay on Takashi's heels. When Team 6 stumbled upon Asami, she was chatting away with a petite, large eyed and cute girl. "The celebrations go on for many hours," said Asami to the stranger "My favorite part is the finale were fireworks explode in the air over the pier, showering multi-colored flames across the sea of stars"

The two girls didn't take notice of their company, but Takashi was certainly taking notice of this new attraction. His face flushed a bright red and he could feel his legs growing weaker by the second.

"H-h-how lovely..." he stammered.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*



InfIchi said:


> Shou cracked his neck as he started to head for the door. "Yeah enjoy your damned retirement." He grumbled to himself, waiting for the other two to head out of the building first. As the two left, Shou delivered a powerful kick infused with his chakra to the side of the building. Massive cracks formed from the blow and spread throughout, with the weakened support beams already there, it collapsed in no time. And go fuck yourself. That's for kicking my sword.
> 
> With that Shou wrapped his arms around the twins. Hey! We're a good team you know! Fighting the scum of the world together eh? He pulled some entrails from Akane's shoulder, There you go buddy, you don't want those on you. They stain. He  smiled at them both, though he got only disdain in return. Right, you two don't talk.. you got that creepy i*c*st thing going on, gotcha. Shou slowly removed his arms from the two and let out a sigh.
> 
> What I wouldn't give for a teamup with someone like me man... you know, someone who talks... not all... silent and solemn. He shook his head and placed his hands behind it. So, now we just got to go to this place and kill the dude right? Boom bam, I get seventy five thou and you guys get to eat a dude I guess? I don't know exactly what you're into but, she seems to be into eating dudes.



*[Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke X, Demonic Alliance VI]
*Liquid Time*​
Akane's whole body froze as Shou allowed his arm to rest across her shoulders. The assassin from Kiri could feel her muscles strain almost animalistically. From the corner of his eye he sees her lips begin to roll up and part, bearing those sharp teeth that gleamed in the dim light with the woman's salvia. As if not knowing when enough was enough Shou for a moment pulled his arm from Hisao to remove a piece of someone else's guts from her coat, noting that she probably didn't want that there. Hisao felt the rage flowing off his sister with ever passing syllable that Shou let cascade from his mouth. When it was all but inevitable that his sister would attack this stupid, stupid person he is spared a mauling by Hisao who lightly bumps his sister's side with the tsuka of one of his Kitana. Akane lightly growled because of it, which seem to tell Shou it was probably time to get a bit of distance between them, though that hardly stopped his rambling. Something about having a perfect partner. Someone that talked as much as he did. 

-Tink-

Hisao's sword slides back into it's home as Akane gave their 'partner' the death stare. Snorting she walked up to him. Grabbing his hand her features softened and she pulled it toward her chest. Shou almost seemed delighted, that is until she turned his palm up and she dropped a large section of someone's small intestine into the palm of his hand. "We no eat people." she snarled walking off. Hisao chuckling a bit as Shou dropped the gift that Akane had given him. With a pop off the sole of his right foot the swamp native lands next to Shou and actually speaks while he watched Akane kick a pebble down the way, "Any successful clan, dey haf i*c*st runnin' all through.  You ah Mashima, ah dink a'gain on dem werds. You bet'cha." he advises before vanishing in a Body Flicker to catch up with Akane who was hardly waiting on them. 

-Inside Lust-

The man sighed tipping his hat upward before shoving his hands into his pockets, "Today's youth, no respect." he mumbled before turning to the bar. The whole place was a mess, the once plush gray carpeting now stained red with the crimson life force of all those that had lost their lives. Wall, tables and chairs laid in ruin, splintered from the war that took place not five minutes beforehand. Shaking his head at the clean up ahead of him he pulls a cigar case from his inner coat pocket. Pulling one out he looks up to the stools that still remained upright around the afore mentioned bar. "You can make yourself visible now, those three are gone." he states with a bite as he slides the cigar case back into his pocket. A shimmer to the right of the bar appears as flakes of silver seemed to flake off a figure who was sitting there. "You're as perceptive as ever Tatsuo." the woman remarks before grabbing a bottle of gin.  "Its what I'm paid for, Lady Naoko.

​
Naoko simply cut him a glance as he pulled a lighter from a vest pocket. On it a symbol is etched, it was the tribal symbol of the Black Lagoon, that most operatives had tattooed on their body in some form or fashion. There, however, was a small detail added that most symbols didn't have. In the center of the circle was the Eye of Province in the swamp culture that this band of thieves were from, it was also called the All Seeing Eye.

​
That small addition is what separated the majority of those that served Al Sahir, or Satoshi Sakamoto, from his inner circle. Even to the circle itself are unsure how man of them they are, its one of the things that made this organization so hard to peg down let alone understand. That same eye was tattooed on Naoko's left wrist and barely visible thanks to the bandages she wore. "I never thought I'd see you as a lowly messenger, what's the special occasion." he asks sitting beside her. Knocking a broken glass or two from the bar he finds one that would hold liquid and takes the handed bottle of gin from Naoko as she took a swig from her glass. 

"Something big is about to go down and .... ....."

-West Side of Tani-

It was getting dangerously close to dawn and this mission still wasn't over. At this rate they'd have to fight during daylight hours, which wasn't optimal for the three. That meant there was a greater chance of them being caught and even with Al Sahir's connections here, they'd still be carted off to jail or executed for what they were doing. So that simply meant that they'd have to act fast. 

The pharmaceutical lab that Tatsuo had told them about was indeed here and not some wild hog chase and furthermore he seemed to be deadly accurate about the people that Shin-Ra employed. These people seemed more professional than the ones that they had slaughtered up til then. Hisao sneers, there were only two guarding the door, that probably meant that a whole host of baddies were inside just on the off chance that they were found by the would be assassins. It was the twins turn now, to grant them access to the building, last time Shou luckily didn't draw any attention. It was now time to use the tried and true method of carnal lust to attain an upper hand. 

With a nod to his sister the woman took off toward the lab, when she got within earshot of the entrance she appears and starts to walk toward the two. The reaction is immediate as they pull swords from their sheaths. Akane only softly grins at them as she reaches for her stomach. slowly she lifts that hand to the zipper that hung just above her abdomen. Playfully she tugs it to the side allowing her body to play for the men with soft, supple, movements of a pair of breast free of any restraints. The men somewhat lower their weapons as she started to pull the zipper up. In the light cast by the building's signs they start to see more and more of her lightly tanned skin. Just below her breast the seam of a fishnet shirt comes into view. The shimmering of the metal hardly hides her chest from them as she parts the cloth of her coat and with a bit of a twist Akane peels it off.    

The two guards now are focused on her, the blood that stained the coat is hardly a cliff note as Hisao's movements went unnoticed. it wasn't until he was dropping down on them as they started moving closer to his sister that they realized it was a trap. Two quick silver flashes and it's over as headless corpses hit the ground. Akane grins a bit but then notices Shou's hard stare at her near bare chest. Rolling her eyes she slides her coat back on and rushes toward the entrance. 

A moment later the trio breach the building ~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tanigakure]​*
> 
> [The Killing Joke X, Demonic Alliance VI]
> *Liquid Time*​
> ...



Shou let out a deep sigh and cracked his neck, left first then right. The sound the bone made near echoing in the night. These guys, they were, ok. ?You guys really need to learn how to infiltrate though.? He smacked the male twin on the ass before walking past. ?Keep it in your pants guys, I?ll take the next part from here.? Shou looked like a fool, this was true. From the outer glance, he was just that, an idiot, talentless. 

The truth however was far from that. Shou was a master of the art of silent killing. Silent killing, being the ultimate assassination technique. With it, he could move without a sound, track his opponents without the need for sight. He could be completely blind and yet capable of finding his target. 

With this skill he walked into the lab, he didn?t need to worry about his steps. He could take things seriously if he wanted to, he just generally didn?t need to. Hell he preferred the last job where he got to fight a giant dragon. 

There were a few guards on the inside, some walking the upper walkways. Shou closed his eyes and listened intently. To the sound of the footsteps, the breathing of the people, he could hear it all. Then, with a flash, he used his body flicker to move to the upper levels. Walking behind his victim, grabbing their mouth and in a flash snapping their neck. 

He moved quietly and flashed behind each of the sentries on the upper levels, snapping their necks quietly and quickly. ?Boom bam baby.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2016)

*The Twins|The Black Lagoon|The Small Three*

*[Tanigakure]​*

[The Killing Joke XI, Monster We Know]
*Liquid Time*​
This time it was Hisao whose body froze as Shou slapped him on the keister. If his red eyes could go bloodshot, that action would have been enough to make them. It was now his lip that curled in anger and for once it was Akane's turn to be the voice of reason. Astonishing yes, as she would have been happy to see Shou cut into fish bait but Shin-Ra's filthy smell hung heavy in the air. They had the right place and focusing an attack on Shou would only give him the upper hand. Well, not him specifically. His minions who's scents also flooded this place like a lingering fart. Stilling his blades, Akane places a hand on her brother's shoulder getting him to back down.

In the following moments Shou shows that he wasn't completely inept by using a Kirigakure favorite. The Silent Killing Technique. Made infamous by the first Seven Swordsmen. It was actually somewhat impressive to watch Shou work, not that it made it for his many transgression against the two this night. One by one, all in rapid succession, Shou killed the men above head as the twins went to work on the lower level killing without restraint the men that patrolled there. 

As the last man on the second floor dropped Shou looked over the railing to see what his teammates were up too. Below he sees the male twin, Hisao, sling the blood from his sword as three men around him collapsed to their knees before keeling over with their last breaths leaving their breasts. Everything seemed to be going well until he turned to the gaze of a man with a sword drawn, he was coming up the stairs as Shou finished who he thought was the last man up there. Though it seemed to be a bit late, Shou started to pull the blade off his back only to be sprayed with a mist of blood as a metal covered hand tore through the man's chest from behind. Light blue eyes widened in pain as his weapon clanged with a couple bounces off the floor. Looking down he sees his own heart beat a time or two before giving out. Clinching her fist Akane crushes is before pulling it back out the hole she created.

With her fee hand she spins the would be killer to her. As the lights fade for good Akane pulls his hand up and places his own heart in that open palm. A last, fatal, gift is what the man gets before he is allowed to drop. It seemed to be over, for now at least this area and the surrounding three rooms were clear of the goons that Shin-Ra employed. So, now all they had to do was find the snake himself and skin him. That wouldn't prove too difficult, as there was only one door left that remained to be opened and when it was a long hallway that led into the depths of the facility is what is seen. Hisao greets them a moment later as he lands flat footed from a leap from the first floor. For a moment the three glance down the hall, half expecting it to fill with more henchmen that needed to be parted from their lives. That however doesn't happen as they step into the hall. 

It didn't take them long to get to it's end with a locked door between them and the next area. For a moment they stood there and contemplated the best course of action, though it didn't take Akane long to opt for smashing the door down, if they were going to fight. They might as well startle whoever was waiting on them. To their surprise though, when they entered from that door all they are greeted with is empty space, filled with all sorts of machinery and labs. At first there wasn't the first soul to be seen, all that caught their attention was an office on the third floor with a light on. That had to be where old man Shin-Ra was. So, now all they had to do was make their way there. 

Surrounded by all manner of lights and processing liquids the group made their way toward the stairs, where they met the second string of hit men. They too wielded swords and nunchucks, though it was clear that the cream of the crop was in the first area ,these men proved to be little effective against hired killers that were more talented than they. Hisao severed limbs as Akane tore throats. Shou preferred the more visceral neck snap in such close quarters and they were quickly heading up the stairs to the third level. This level was even more barren than the lower, where one would expect goons to be thicker than pea soup it again seemed like a ghost town. Now they were in the office area of the lab, where meetings and the alike occurred. There were indeed the sparse lab setup, but they seemed to be more for demonstration than actual work as most seemed to have been unused for quite a while. The three made their way around to where they saw the light. Here they met the last line of defense. A rather bulky looking man with a meat cleaver about twice the size of the sword Shou carried strapped to his back. As the three walked toward him, sweat could be seen visibly beading on his forehead. Looking down to the second floor he sees the mess that had been left of the men that tried to stop them down there and he swallowed hard. 

Seeming to reach for his weapon the large man opted to abandon his post as he leapt over the railing. Hitting the second floor he sprints off probably saving his own life. T'was a rather anticlimactic end to the story Hisao thought as Akane kicked the door down to the office they targeted. Barging in the three find Shin-Ra with his back to them and his right arm and hand to his neck. Slowly he turns to greet them, an anguished look crossed his features as he pulled his fist from his neck. "No one and I mean no one" Shin-Ra barks as a cluster of six syringes are thrown to the ground. "makes a fool of me" he adds as his pupils dilated. 

Dry heaving a second later he collapses to the ground and began to writhe in pain. The three didn't know what was going on but it seemed that whatever he injected was having the opposite effect of what he wanted. They realize all too late that he had weaponized himself bringing into question what this lab was actually doing. Akane was far too late in her instinctual attack on the man as she is merely backhanded through the office window. The meager Chakra the man once possessed now flowed off him like a flood and it crackled like electricity and glowed with a vibrant yellow hue. Shin-Ra's muscles bulged and his clothing ripped to shreds as he stood. Growing nearly two feet the man howled as his chest and stomach, the very centers of Chakra, glowed with life making it look as if he had a face growing there. 

Spike of pure Chakra grew off his head and elbows as he grinned foully at Shou and Hisao. 

​
He laughs loudly as Akane finally pulls herself to her feet. Her coat took most of the impact, but some shards of glass were jutting from her shoulders and her blood was now staining her coat, which made her furious as she leaps back into the room. 

*"I will kill you three here and now, then I'll find the people that are employing you and kill them."* He roared

[[Shin-Ra is now roughly mid Chunin level FIchi a challenge but nothing we cannot handle, no?]]


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2016)

*150th Post Special- Shou Mashima- The Truth
*
Months ago, Jajirou Mashima found out that someone had stolen information, information about the heritage of Shou Mashima. The truth had been revealed, but he didn?t know to whom. He had suspicions, It had to be, It was him. Jintaku had stolen the information. He didn?t know how he did it, He knew something was wrong, Why would Jintaku let himself be captured like this. There was a play going on here but he wasn?t sure what the hell the man was thinking. 

He went down the Mashima Cells to investigate, but Jintaku?s cell was empty. Jintaku Mashima had escaped prison, and Jajirou?s anger could not be sated.  ?Find him. Kill him. I don?t care what stones you have to over-turn. Kill Him.? 

--- 

?Sir, Are you sure you wish to do this?? Nobori asked his boss, Jintaku chuckled a little, a devil like grin forming along his lips. ?Why but of course I am.? The two walked into a quiet little building, nuzzled somewhere amongst the Mashima compound. In there, laying on a rather large and comfortable bed, was a beautiful woman. Next to her was a nightstand and on that nightstand, was a picture? One of her and Jajirou? her husband.  ?Time for sweet irony.? Jintaku spoke, his hand slowly clasping around her mouth. ?Shhh? Shhh don?t struggle? You?ll mess your hair. You need it looking perfect for what comes next...? 

--- 

Rei had been worried for days and days now, She wasn?t sure how long it had been. Her eyes were in a constant state of bloodshot now, her worry for Shou was overtaking her. What could she do to bring her little brother home?? Not to mention Hirako had been gone all this time as well and? Soon the door opened, her tears were cut off as Hirako walked through the doors? ?What? Hirako you?re finally back?!? He had left a week ago, said he discovered something? She knew he was rambling about something crazy but now, His eyes seemed? different. 

?Shou...? Hirako grit his teeth hard. ?Shou Isn?t...? He couldn?t find the words, Rei put her hands on his shoulders, ?Hirako?. what?s wrong? Brother! Tell me!? Hirako struggled, he looked away from her, he couldn?t look her in the eye. ?Dad was right.? He tossed a folder onto the table beside them. ?What?!? Rei grabbed the folder and thumbed through it quickly. ?But? how was? How did you get this!?? 

Hirako shook his head as he pulled a chair away and sat down. ?I? I stole the records from the councils private files.? Rei?s eyes widened. ?That?s?. You could be exiled from the clan!? Hirako nodded. ?I had to know? I needed to know if dad was right.? Rei sat down in the chair beside her brother, nearly dropping into it. ?What? does this mean?? Hirako ran his hands through his hair. ?Shou could be the leader of the clan if Jajirou dies? He?s owed it. He?s his son.? 

Rei?s hands moved to cover a gasp, ?But? then the reason he wanted Shou dead...? Hirako nodded, ?He never wanted this information to come to light. Jajirou wont stop here either, He?s going to try to kill Shou again so that?? Rei shook her head furiously. ?No! We have to protect him! No matter what!? Hirako?s elbows dropped to the table as his head fell into his hands. ?I? I don?t know what to do...?

--- With Shou

Shou stood on the edge of a platform, overlooking the sea. ?Man, I knew something was going to be up on this city.? He looked down at the papers he?d been given by the priestess. ?It says here ?If your tea-cup broke, assassins are coming.? He smile a little, no one really showed concern for him? A woman who could see the future shouldn?t have any reason to. ?I guess some people are just nice you know?? He let out a sigh and turned to face his attackers. These guys were, good? to say the least. Masked Mashima once more, but these guys, something was different about them this time? ?There?s only three of you.? 

Shou realized what this was, yeah it was really obvious. He didn?t send some gennins this time, these guys were the real deal, Mashima Hunter-nin. ?Heh.? Shou raised his arms up in a T fashion. ?Wellp, too bad for you guys.? With a powerful leap, he jumped backward over the cliff. ?I don?t plan on going out by hunter-nin.? 

Shou fell, his body moving through the air quickly towards the ocean below. His phone falling from his pocket and into the air, on it a text from Rei. "Shou... Jajirou is your father! You... You should know!"


----------



## Hollow (Feb 22, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Team 6*


*Friends II*

Yuuko had to admit, even if through grumbling, the men behind these stands were smart. More like smart asses if she had a mouth like Tora's (which she honestly did but would rather not admit it). On the stand she was currently at, for example. It was a game where you had a set of three balls to throw at these wooden sticks and break them. Depending on the amount of sticks you break, you receive a certain prize. The old fart, however, had made it so it was easier to remove the stick completely from the box rather than break it in half like players were supposed to.

Somewhat annoyed by the dishonesty, she threw the man a nasty look when he asked her if she wanted to pay for a new set of balls after her last one was on the floor. Yuuko was ready to go back to eating and forget all about prizes when two kids approached the stand. A boy and a girl half her size, holding hands. The little girl was looking at one of the plush animals wistfully. 

"Is that the one you want?" The boy asked, eyeing the old man as if they were about to face each other in the ultimate boss fight.

The girl blushed and nodded, looking down at her shuffling feet uncomfortably. "But Ma-kun, ka-chan says you never get anything in these games..."

"It's okay, I've been practicing. Hey ji-ji! Give me three balls!"

Yuuko had been about to leave but curiously decided to stay in order to see the match. It was tight, the kid showed better targeting skills than a lot of her kohai in the academy had these days. Unfortunately, a kid's strength is no match for a cheating game system like this. With a small sigh, she watched the little drop of sweat fall down the boy's temple as he was down to one last ball, his last two having done nothing but throw the sticks down without breaking them. "It's okay if you don't break it, Ma-kun, it's just a doll..." 

The boy didn't answer his friend's words, looking at the ball in his hands like he was trying to transfer all of his power into it. "You can try kiddo, but there's no way you're making it this time," the old man laughed evilly.

That did it for Yuuko! Masking her hand gestures she waited for the kid to throw the ball and sent a small line of lightning in its direction, breaking the stick right before the ball made it through. Ma-kun laughed alongside the little girl as the man picked up the broken sticks with a red face. Turning to look at Yuuko, they gave her two very toothy grins as they grabbed the doll. "Thanks ne-chan!" They chanted before running away.

"Eh?"

Suddenly, the old man hit the stand and poked his head outside and practically exploded. *"Oi! Mochida! Those little demons of yours found a way to cheat my game again!"*

All around her people were laughing at the scene as, a few stands away, another old man poked his head out and yelled right back at him. Quietly chuckling as well, Yuuko shrugged and decided to leave that particularly mystery alone.

There were a couple of other games she played and a lot more food she ate. There was also a welcoming speech the kunoichi had been able to hear through the speakers spread throughout the festival but she had, unfortunately, been unable to find where it was coming from. She had even bought this really cute chess set where the pieces were painted in various colors, with a little bit of work she could turn each piece into a cute pendant for her kids. It was after buying this that she had ended up bumping into a dark haired girl much like herself.

Asami had also been browsing through the little shopping stands by herself and they had naturally stuck together after a quick introduction. Yuuko was surprised to find an Uchiha living in Koto, so far away from Konoha but found it best not to pry, they had only just met after all and the girl was kind enough to explain the festival to her and the meaning behind various symbols.

"The celebrations go on for many hours," Asami explained as they shared a box of takoyaki. "My favorite part is the finale where fireworks explode in the air over the pier, showering multi-colored flames across the sea of stars."

Yuuko couldn't help be giggle a little. "That's such a poetic way to put it!"

She was going to add something but stopped when Asami appeared to have noticed something. They were being approached by those who Yuuko presumed to be Asami's companions. Feeling awkward, she focused on her ball of takoyaki, wondering if she should excuse herself no that Asami had been reunited with her friends. On the other hand, this could be an excellent chance to make new friends.

With a warm smile, the young teen lifted her hand in a greeting. "Hello!"​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tanigakure]​*
> 
> [The Killing Joke XI, Monster We Know]
> *Liquid Time*
> ...



Shou cracked his neck once more time, ?Man this is going to suck ain?t it?? He looked over at the male twin, didn?t really catch his name but that wasn?t exactly the most important thing right now. ?Alright, You?re strong. I get it, probably really strong.? Shou spun his blade around, as he removed it from his back. ?But bitch, I?m a Mashima.?  He smirked a little bit, the big guy didn?t really know what that meant evidenced by Shin?ra laughing like a happy fat cat, after eating a whole tuna? ?Wait.. Cat?s can?t laugh..? Shou thought to himself, not important! 

His fingers moved on their own, forming the seals he?d need for this one. ?Hiding in the mist.? He smirks as he speaks, the room filling with a dense mist. The twins should be fine after all, they could smell him. But Shou, He could hear the fucker. This was no time for messing around, no? He was going to go all out on this bastard and take him out quick as he could. This fucking night had gone on more than long enough! 

With a few more symbols, he created a lightning clone to dash after the fat man. It wouldn?t do much damage, never did, but the split second that the shock went through his body was bound to slow his movements enough for the male twin and his female psycho sister to do a metric fuck ton of damage. ?Fun note.? Shou spoke aloud, ?A metric fuck ton is four crap loads.?


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2016)

Team 6
 30 Days of Night
 Part 3
 Interaction

​ 











_______________________________________________​ 
With a warm smile, the young teen lifted her hand in a greeting. "Hello!". 

A drop of blood started to slide from within Takashi's nose and would have ran straight into his agape mouth if Sayano hadn't reached her hand out to press her brother's trap shut. Smiling awkwardly, the dark skinned girl introduced herself.

"Hello, I see you've made acquaintance with my dear friend Asami. I'm Inoue Sayano, daughter of President Inoue. Behind me is my older brother, Inoue Shinji and..." she paused in her speech, this time looking towards Takashi who was still drunk in love, "This fellow is my younger brother Inoue-Hatekeda Takashi."

The new girl didn't respond initially as she was caught in awe. It wasn't everyday that you met a powerful political figure and her reaction was warranted. Sayano and her siblings were quite used to it frankly. However in this case, it seemed to have a profound effect on this new face. "Maybe she has some idolization of famous people?" Sayano thought to herself.

"H-h-hi, I'm Inoue-Hatekeda Takashi." Takashi said shyly, having come to his sense.

"Oh my god." Asami snorted incredulously. Shinji bent doubled over and erupted into an intense episode of laughter.

"Breh, Say already introduced ya. Stay woke."

Takashi's face blushed red. "How embarrassing." he said silently playing with his thumbs. The stranger placed her hand to her mouth and giggled, which only caused Takashi to turn more red. He was at his brink of social embarrassment, in fact, he already past it. Takashi probably would have died right then and there if his friend Kaede Kuriyama didn't show up.

"Takashiiiiiiiiiii-kuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnn!" the tiny girl screamed enthusiastically and only stopping when she was millimeters from the blonde boy's face.


"Oh hey, Kaede-chan. Nice to see you. Where'd you come from?" Sayano asked. The young girl pointed in the direction in which she came.

"From over there. Genta and Megumi are on a team about to face some people in jousting with pugil sticks! Since you guys are no longer on stage greeting everyone, I figured I'd invite you over to play. I do need a partner~" Kaede said to Sayano, meanwhile rubbing up against Takashi. The older boy groaned.

"Uh...I already have a partner." Takashi replied shakily. "Right Asami-kun?"

"How do you already have a partner when I just told you about-" Kaede inquired, but was cut off when Takashi slapped his hand and firmly pressed it against Kaede's lips.

"Ha. You thought." Asami snapped, savagely shutting down the boy. Takashi tried to speak in protest but couldn't. Asami had left him looking like a clocked cow in a pasture. However he wasn't going to give up yet, he absolutely couldn't. Maybe the beautiful stranger could help him out. Takashi moved towards the girl, but two steps into his stride, he was thrown to the ground by Shinji who had moved into Takashi's old spot next to Kaede.

"Ya mentioned da other members of Team 8, but is bae there?" Shinji asked, his eyes frantically searching Kaede's for an answer, even if it was just a hint. The young girl placed her hands on both the man's cheeks and pressed them together.

"Pervert."

"C'mon, don't be like dat." Shinji protested. Side eyeing the others present, Shinji leaned in closer to Kaede and whispered into her ear. "I'll cut chu a deal. You hook me up wit Chiase an I'll get cha Takashit aight?"

"Takashi." Kaede corrected him angrily.

"Whatever lil bitch. We got a deal or nah?"

Kaede stepped back and looked the man up and down before engaging in a complex shake up. "Deal."

Takashi didn't know what happened between the two, but he certainly didn't like Kaede's content expression. Before having a chance to hear her answer, Takashi grabbed the stranger by the hand and ran off with her in the direction of the jousting event. "Not today Satan!" Takashi yelled as he sprinted off, dragging the girl behind him.

"This is so tragic." Sayano fussed massaging her forehead. "We have an image to maintain Shinji. We can't be participating in these games and running around like like lik-UGH!". She didn't even finish her sentence due to the building frustration. Shinji walked up to Sayano and placed a hand on her shoulder

"As someone he loves to disobey father by being an individual at every chance she gets, you sure do like managin' the image you present to da people oddly enough. But Say, jus be easy. Aight? Have some fun. Let's check out this joustin business." Shinji said, gesturing her to follow him and Asami after Takashi, the stranger, and Kaede who immediately began to pursue Takashi when he checked out.

Sayano pressed her lips. This was a festival to celebrate how Kotogakure came to be. A celebration of the concealed wisdom eye and most importantly of all, the Inoue. Maybe Shinji was right and she didn't need to be so uptight. After all, how could you celebrate the Inoue and consequently her, if she wasn't being herself.

With a smile spreading across her lips, took a confident step forward. It was time to kick some ass, Inoue style.
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
7._​
?We?re going to be late!?​
The sound of drums was the sound of the beginning of the ceremony. They got louder and louder as Hotaru followed Aoi and Dis up the hill to the house. For a second Hotaru felt the increasing warmth and a smile spread across her face as the trees finally unblocked her vision to show her the millions of flame tricks that was happening right in front of her. Hotaru felt her chest swell as she watched people she didn?t know interact with each other, though for some reason she felt a familiarity with these people. The red hair and red eyes, the fire, the sharp teeth, and wild glare. She knew all of these traits so well, like they were her own.

It was amazing
Red was everywhere
On the oldest adult and the youngest child. 

Red lanterns hung from the house, the tables that were placed outside had red decoration and red pillows for sitting. Men and women that didn?t have red hair and red eyes, dressed in red kimonos with elaborate designs some with phoenixes and some with dragons that span throughout their entire backs. Their children with their bright red eyes sometime peaked out before running and playing with the other children. The sound of classic drums, string instruments she never once heard before, and flutes that sounded different from the ones that she was taught to play in younger levels of class. 

Traditional was the word that hit her over and over again. The clan was very traditional, and that was why Hotaru felt her heart slam into her chest. She was wearing pants and some casual attire, nothing that was outgoing and beautiful as the traditional attire that everyone was wearing. 

??.I feel like we should have dressed up before we rushed over here.? Hotaru looked over at Dis and Aoi.

Dis pulled up his scarf around his mouth as he sunk into it like a turtle.

?Speak for yourselves!? Aoi puffed up her cheeks, ?I look good!?

She swirled in her blue dress, ?You two should have known better!?

_*??.?
???????..?*_​
If it wasn?t for the fact that this was a ceremony, Hotaru would been on her like white on rice, and Dis would have allowed it all to happen. 

_?Ah.? _A warm voice called out to them, and when they turned around Hotaru couldn?t believe her sights. A warm blush could be seen rising through Dis before he turned away. A woman with long black hair that was tied up in the tightest bun, but the few strains of hair that fell in the correct way made it seem like she pulled them out on purpose. The red lip stick that she had on glowed so brightly, it contrasted her pale skin and the black winged eyeliner that almost looked sharp enough to cut a man.

The woman that stood before them was slender, her neck was long and the way her kimono hung off her shoulder radiated sex appeal. Though one thing really stood out about her and that was the kimono. It was black with lined red, there was no phoenix on it but a white dragon that wrapped itself around her. She wasn?t a native, but she had lines of red? So she was married into the family? 

?Class A?.?? The woman asked their affiliation snapping Hotaru out of her thoughts, ?My son?s class? This is my first time meeting you, my name is Honoka Sonoda, or Honoka?.?

_?Minami?.?_
​
A voice interrupted her when she turned to look over her shoulders, Kyo was walking towards her. 

_*?KYO!!!!?​*_
Hotaru rushed at the older man and jumped into his arms. Almost like a child she wrapped her arms around him tightly not caring what the others think. Aoi and Dis looked at each other before rushing up to their teacher and father like figure. Kyo scooped them all into a hug, and for a minute Hotaru face turned so red that she felt like her head would blow at any minute. 

?They are like little puppies!? Another familiar voice poked fun at their display of affection, Hotaru peeked over Kyo?s shoulder and saw a smiling Sebastian with his mother. Like them, they wore casual attire despite the ceremony. However, Hotaru finally noticed what Kyo was wearing, it was casual too? Though shouldn?t he be dressed up as well?

Aoi was the first to break out of the grasp before walking over to Zenas, who only smiled before rubbing the girls head.

?Aoi, you look beautiful as ever.? Zenas complimented rubbing the girls head, Sebastian snorted as he folded his arms receiving a glare from the girl. Dis also left Kyo side and went to Zenas, in which she repeated the same head pat. A small display of affection, but it was affection for them. Zenas was never the type yell she loves you from the top of the roof tops or known for elaborate display of affection. Though she showed it in her actions, small head pats and always rushing if the kids needed help. 

So it was a secret that everyone knew that Zenas loved the group as if they were her own children, but more willing to show signs of love.

Hotaru let go of Kyo and went over to receive her head pat, ?Your ears have gotten longer Hotaru, and do the kids still pick on you??

?If they did they went to the hospital.? Dis snorted beneath his scarf

Hotaru snapped a dirty glare at Dis, who only shrugged his shoulders.

?That?s good??Zenas praised for a second, ?However, please do it more discreetly?.Don?t place any more work on me and Kyo?s hand than we have already.?

Hotaru pouted her cheeks, ?Alright?.?

?The ceremony is going to start soon?.Let?s take our places, we?ll get acquainted a bit later afterwards.? Kyo?s mother interjected.


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
8._​
The Phoenix Coming of Age Ceremony. A Ceremony that took place when someone finally released their abilities. The Fenikkusu clan was a weird one, since from birth they can right off the bat use it, but only when they get older they can control it. It reminded Hotaru of a baby, when the baby is in the womb it can swim like no other. It didn?t need to be taught, it just is a part of them for a while, but as they get older they forget and need to be taught again. Or something along that line, Hotaru knew little of what goes into the ceremony, but what from Kyo taught her it something along the lines of that.

It was a big thing and usually most fenikkusu peak around their teenage years where passion for life, love, and other things ran rampant. The cycle of possibility start and that?s when the fire in their heart started to show. However, this ceremony was a bit different from what she understood. Maybe it had to deal with the people that had come to witness this particular ceremony. People that had the same air of the Phoenix clan, that wild aura, the more than meets the eye aura. 

Hotaru sat right of Zenas at the end of the table, to her life was Sebastian, and to Hotaru left sat Aoi and a chair down was Dis. They were surrounded by people that they didn?t know. The seating arrangement reflected the standing of the family. Guest and family friends sat near the end, though at the middle was the wives and husbands of the family, and at the very top was the people actually in the clan. Though who sat at the head of each side was the elders, and the current head in which Kyo was placed on the opposite side.

However, everyone would have a clear view of the ceremony. Between the tables was a long line of coal, heated red and white.  The drums could be heard in the back with the wind instruments.

This was completely different from what she was used to, the table was low to the ground, and the chairs were red pillows, but that didn?t comfort Hotaru a bit as she was still felt the hardness of the ground underneath her.

?Hotaru stop fidgeting!? Aoi hissed as she gave Hotaru a clear punch to the side, ?We are representatives now!?

Hotaru hissed as she tried to get comfortable again, ?I know?But my ass hurt!?

?If you don?t sit perfectly still?.I will deal with you after this?.? Zenas whispered underneath her breath. Hotaru looked up at the woman, ?And I?ll give your reason for your ass to hurt?..?

Hotaru hung her head in shame, ?Yes Ma?am??

_?Kukukukukuu~? _Sebastian peaked his head over, ?Look who got told off~?

?I?m not above teaching my son a lesson at any age.? Zenas snapped at him too, ?Now hush!?

Sebastian jumped and looked before him, ?Yes Ma?am?.?

Hotaru looked over to Kyo who sat across from the elders, ?I didn?t know he was the head of the clan??

?Me neither, he never really talked about it?.? Aoi whispered under her breath

?He is and he isn?t.? Zenas explained, ?Technically he is the head of the clan, but since he?s been the Hokage of Konoha, it?s something he can?t claim.?

?Why not??​
?The same reason why the council doesn?t want the Fenikkusu to claim the 4th seat.? Dis interjected, ?Kyo the leader of the clan here, but also the leader of the village in Konaha.?

?And plus there are Fenikkusu members on the council, if he had claim the head of the clan title, I doubt it would work in the favor of the public.? Sebastian added, ?That means Kyo can influence the council and stall for whatever he wants.?

?You understand now?? Zenas asked

Hotaru nodded and for a good minute she understood the worry. If someone from leader of another village, could influence a clan with members that were on the council, she would try to fight that person. It was an unfair advantage, and then with the upcoming electron?.Hotaru looked at Kyo?s mother?.

She would be scared if there could be a possible fourth member of that clan.










​
?Ah it?s starting!? Hotaru peaked her head up and for a minute her breath caught in her throat. A beautiful girl that dressed down in red and white, long beautiful red hair that reached her lower back. Lips plumped and glossed over with red lip lipstick, even her eye makeup was a shining bright red. That unnatural red mostly shined through her eyes, that shiny bright color that was brighter than any flames. 

​
?Hotaru, you can stop gawking~? Aoi chided for a second before she leaned over, ?That?s Kyo?s sister you know.?

Hotaru turned to Aoi, ?What?! That?s her??

Hotaru turned to the girl that began to step on the red hot coals, ?Naomi Minami?!?

Naomi Minami was the one that stood on the coals as if it was nothing. The girl that almost pushed back to noncombatant school? That boring girl was the beauty that stood in front of her right now?


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
9._










​
The dance of the fallen bird. The dance that was supposed to symbolize where they come from and pay homage to the great bird that had fallen for them. Women would dawn the most beautiful article of clothes and their face would dawn the bright red makeup. Their eye liner would be sharpen with red pens and their lips would be a sparkling red, but the most important part of the ritual was the feet. Before the ritual the elders would run a blade against the feet until anytime they walked bloody foot prints would follow. 

And that was the easiest part, there were two other parts she had to go through. The dance and the closing of the ceremony. 

The dance was a flamboyant one. Naomi was tasked to dance in front of everyone with the fire from the coal seep into the scars of her feet. She was supposed to represent every woman that was born into their family. How no matter how hot it got and no matter how much pain she had to go through, she would stay composed. She would represent the flames that sparked beneath her feet. She would move fast on to the next problem and to the next. However, most importantly no matter what?.

You can?t allow them to see you bleed. The dance would seem to be wild and erratic, but most the important part was no one was supposed to see the pain in her face from the cuts on her feet. She was supposed to keep a face. A face that said she was a woman, a woman that was ready to take on the future and the pain that meant being a woman in this world, of this family 

The fans that she bared were the wings, spread far and wide, but they were phoenix wings. They controlled the flames underneath her. They were the ones that she had to use to lift her in the sky. The wings she used were her own and no one else?s.  All of her accomplishments will be her own, but they would reflect the family and the people that associate with her. So when the flames rose from the coal, which was her family burning with her. 

Naomi didn?t know how she was dancing, but she knew with all her heart she had to give it her all. She had nothing but this moment. If there was any passion in her heart, she wanted to spill it out now. She want to spill it to all of them as if she was gutting herself and presenting them her entrails. She wanted to bare everything to them. All her pain, all her sorrow, every little beating in her heart. Maybe there was a chance she would lose herself. Maybe she wanted to lose herself in her dance. If there was a chance that she could be more than what she was. More than what people thought of her.

_She would burn happily
She would *burn *until the flames of hell engulfed her
And even then she would still dance
_​She wanted to dance until every little thing about herself that she hated would disappear into flames.  

_Dance!_
Her body screamed at her
_DANCE!_
Her heart screamed louder
_*BURN *_
Her soul ached!​
She didn?t know how long she was dancing, she didn?t care. She wanted to lose herself, but the music died down and so did she. Naomi didn?t know realize her eyes was closed the entire time, but when she opened them she looked forward to see the faces that stared back at her. Though what captured her most was the look of a dark skinned girl, the girl from Class A, she was just staring at her. As if she saw something that Naomi didn?t see herself. 

Naomi got up from the coals and turned to the clan members and bowed deeply to the elders, and the clan head?..

And her heart crashed into a million pieces, on their faces she couldn?t read a single thing. She couldn?t see through their eyes and it worried her. Praise her! Criticize her! Do something! She would have worked with anything, but there was nothing. Naomi eyes searched and searched, but when there was nothing she could latch on to, her eyes fell to the ground and she sat on the coal.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou walked to the mansion, he could feel the tension in his back becoming worse. ?I need? a doctor.? The thought, groaning as the pain began to floor over his body. He didn?t want to go to the mansion now, he figured it was a trap. But he had to get there, he needed to get his answers. Despite all the pain and everything he felt!

The doors were opened to him, not a single trace of anyone around however. He was worried, Jirou had a bad feeling welling up inside of his gut. He took a deep breath and moved forward through the door, which quickly slammed closed behind him.  ?This way.? A voice called to him, leading him towards the upstairs. 

Jirou sighed and obliged the voice, walking up the hard wooden steps, curving to the second floor. He made his way, following the voices, till he ended up at the entrance of a library. There sat the man in the skull mask, waiting patiently with a roaring fire blazing in the fireplace, surrounded by shelves of books resembling a massive public library. 

?Take a seat Jirou.? The masked man requested, motioning his hand towards a rather large and fluffed up leather chair. The purple haired gennin nods and takes a sea, wincing as his back hits the chair. ?Don?t worry, You?ll be patched up soon. Can?t have you dying on me now can I?? Jirou didn?t respond to his comment, ?Aren?t I suppose to be meeting my partner?? 

The masked man chuckled, ?Why indeed, in the normal circumstance I would be having you meet with one of my men.? He raised a small glass of brandy to the air. ?But, I?ve decided to change the rules. You?ve been injured by a competitor. That was against the initial ruling my dear Jirou, for this I?ve given you an advantage.? 

?What kind of advantage is that?? Jirou questioned, a bead of cold sweat flowing down his brow. ?I?ll be your partner. I won?t be using any jutsu though, so don?t think you?ll be getting to hefty an advantage. I?ll merely be there to ensure that if your wound becomes an issue, you won?t have an unfair disadvantage.? The man took a sip from his glass. 

?You think this is fair to the others!?? Jirou wanted to stand, but the pain that shot through his body stopped him. ?I think it?s quite fair. You are injured, they are fine. You can barely move and have lost a lot of blood, in fact, you?ll probably be passing out any moment now.? He looked at the boy, his masks eyes glaring at him. ?I need you to live Jirou. I?ll give you every chance I can, so that the field is even, but never in your favor. Should you die, Then my plans will be in disarray. But you are to be given every chance at a fair fight.? 

Jirou?s eyes narrowed, he was confused, ?What are you talking about? Need me alive? For what!?? he screamed, pain flowing over his body again. ?I?ll tell you when the time is right.? Then, he felt it, the world grew dark, Jirou could barely keep his eyes open, ?D...damn it...? He muttered before passing out in the chair. ?Good night Jirou.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 23, 2016)

Ace



_Just How Things Are_​
Placing this onto perspective, it's as similar as being prayed down by a lion. Upon conclusion of the battle between Ace and Revy, the captain made its way to the center and told Ace that they had to speak. Those words were ominous, laced with silent purpose. The could shake the chill that rose through his spine the moment his ears attuned to the sound of silence which engulfed the room the two stand. Levi placed himself on the window side, witnessing the lush beauty of the surrounding engulf the vision of the distance. Ace, who had been wary ever since those words echoes across his ears began to ponder the circumstances that had been placed before him, turning, without allowing even Ace to air his trembles away he came with an abrupt: 

"What was that?" 

The words rose from the fumes of his throat like a flame awaiting to burn the moth. Ace felt hostility, but what's far worse, the gentle soul which once cared for him had been exchanged completely to a man of authority. The change was swift, the tremble worsened. The situation had become even heavier withing just a couple of minutes of eye contact. Perhaps he didn't take well to his daughter to loosing? If this was the case than maybe it was best to pull his punches a little, but...

"What the hell was that, Mao. Back there, you weren't fighting to win. You wanted to kill." 

"W-what? Levi I didn't wa--" 

"Don't lie to me, Mao." 

Levi's hand grabbed that of Ace's collar and pulled him above his head, Levi's strength had displayed itself with the ease he had to merely paralyze Ace control by simply adjusting his grip on the collar of his shirt and lifting him off his feet. Ace couldn't retort to such, there was a juncture that played itself on his mind which was the truth that Levi sought. Ace's face replaced itself, the guilt and solemness situated itself on a canvas of drought. Words escaped him, as there were not that could be said to justify the actions nor where there any he desired to provide. There he held back a monster, but well... Not enough for someone like Levi to completely evade. Pushing Ace into the floor, the returned to his pose next to the window. Crossing his arms  he spoke.

"You're gonna tell me everything about what happened prior to me meeting you here on the ship." 

What could he say? Where could he start? What would he believe? Perhaps... He should just start where it all began...

~*~​
"You did _what?_"

Rosuto spoke, his tone was laced with a subtle annoyance which birthed from Kenta's report. Kenta who grimace adorn the features of his face had been surprised by Rosuto's reaction to him telling the situation of Mao's standing. 

_"What? I'd thought you'd be happy that took care of your fu-"_

Rosuto didn't hand met cheek, Kenta's body fell upon earth, after sensing a force surprise him, gritting teeth his head rose to witness Rosuto tower before him, his eye clearly witnessing the seems of Kenta's features as they held a back his frustration after being touched. 

"Is he alive?" 

_"What? Why do you care?"_

"I asked you a question, Kenta."

Kenta's teeth gritted, he was unable, or more so unwilling to answer that question. Naturally, Kenta knew of Mao's worth, but perhaps he merely felt a surge of pride overwhelm him when he noted the fragile state of him currently. It was fat too precious of an opportunity to release. He needed to confront it as immediately as possible so that he could avenge the death of his former teacher. Rosuto turned and hands began to shift a circle across the space before them, a flame of white traced the sky in a pattern of words which soon summoned Hanekawa into the the area.

"Need you to look for info on Mao. If he's dead or alive, inform me immediately." 

Merely by suggesting the heaviness of Rosuto's tone she could tell his mood wasn't at its brightest, noting Kenta rise from the floor, she pieced the clues and merely assumed the worst. Silently she just ushered as commanded and continued down her path. Kenta was becoming impatient with his teacher and soon began to flare up his words.

_"What the fuck, Ross!? You can't seriously expect me to believe that you started to form some kind of sympathy for this kid! You spent a lifetime, LITERALLY a lifetime dealing with that clown and when I take initiative you punch me in the face!? The hell did I--" _

Rosuto's fist met now the center of Kenta's stomach.

"You will address me with respect. You got that?" 

Turning Rosuto returned to his prior escapades. Kenta fell to his knees and began to tremble at his heel. A cough released the pent up stress that build on his core. Rosuto's strength had grown even farther than what he'd expected. And this was merely a small, small percentage of what he could do. But why? He refused to explain himself. 

"For your sake, Kenta. Ace better be alive."  

~*~​
Levi had heard of Ace's story. The history of why he chose to not live by his actual name, the history of his past with this circumstances. All up to when he lost his arm. Messaging his chin, he couldn't believe the situation the boy placed before him. If it weren't because he witnessed what he was capable of summoning through mere portals and control relics of an ancient past before his very eyes, all of this would've seen not only unbelievable, but downright insane. But what truly sold the entirety of the stories, was that Ace eyes spoke the pain he dragged along with him knowing he had no control at times. And that look, the eyes which displayed such true depiction of pain was what sold him. 

"Well then, Mao." 

He spoke as he came closer to the boy, he picked up his arm and pulled, witnessing the color of his skin, pondering entirely.

"I can help you with your problem."

Ace rose his brow in confusion. Did he mean that... he could aid him with his other self.

"But, to do so. You have to become Parashi. And that entails, basically, starting from zero. Mao... You will abandon such a name. That is the lie which will betray you from what you are. You have to accept the reality that regardless of what you might become, you are you. And to attack a problem you must first accept it. So from now on, your facade with vanish. And you will be known by your name."

"You can't be serious? I appreciate what you're trying to do Levi, but I can't just join your group of pirates." 

"So you refuse?" 

"I'm sorry, but I can't just accept that. What certainty do I have that you will actually help me get that sort of control over myself."

Levi tilted his head, a sigh escaped him, stretching his neck to the sides he began to speak.

"You saw how Revy was able to neutralize the power conducted to Tonitrus right? That amount of focus is gained through our training. Not only will I provide a seal that will help restrain such power, but I will also teach the practices to acquire the amount of perception to control and view everything. Even the flaws of your armor." 

Its true, the fight at the end, Levi's movement were instinctive, like the body reacting smoothly to everything. Her eyes did not need to open for her to know where he came, and when they did open, she immediately found the weaknesses of Tonitrus withing seconds. Ace had to admit it was an impressive feat, and a seal too... He couldn't trust that. 

"But you have to give up on everything you build up until today. You've seen yourself what we are capable of, Mao. I'm offering you the help that no one else can provide." 

"All right..."

He will have to leave village, friends, family, connection of every kind. He would have to accept that other side as a means to keep it at bay. He would have to even give up the powers which elevated him to this level in his life. He knew exactly what Levi said. And so...

"Then speak your name."

_"My name is Mao Motonashi. And I want to become and official member of Parashi."​_


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
10._​
Hotaru looked around, she was confused. No one was clapping. Don?t people clap after performances? Everyone was just watching the girl as she sat on her knees on the burning coal. Was it over? Was they going to pass judgement on her or something? This was beyond weird. Hotaru looked over to Kyo and his mother, Kyo looked as if he was thinking hard about something, and the mother had looked down from her daughter. Did she do something wrong? Was the dance was supposed to go a certain way? Hotaru leaned over to Zenas and gently pulled on her shirt to get her attention.

?Is it over?? Hotaru asked, ?No one is saying anything or doing anything.?

Zenas looked down at Hotaru before looking back at the girl, ?She has another test, be patient.?

Another test? Hotaru sat straight up as she wondered what was going to happen next. It didn?t take long before someone handed something to one of the old folks that was sitting at the head of the table. Hotaru squinted her eyes and saw it was just a huge bird skull. What the hell kind of tribal shit was this?! The elder got up from her seat as she was handed the skull, she stepped over the low table as she walked over to Naomi. It was a slow walk, but it felt like Hotaru was about to watch an execution. Just waiting for the ax to separate the girls head from the shoulder.

Though a scent had hit her nose, a scent she knew all too well that made her head snap to the old lady as she handed the girl the skull. The skull that was filled with a dark red liquid?.

?Is?.Is that blood?? Hotaru couldn?t help but ask out loud and Aoi nodded her head as they watched Naomi look at the huge amount of blood.

Zenas looked at the three kids, ?There are clans known for their forbidden relationships. The Phoenix clan is one of the few that hold that title as one of the taboo clans.?

?Taboo?? Dis peaked his head behind Aoi, ?You mean that?.?

?They crossed a line in the past that only a few rare had cross and made a special pact with summon spirits to cross that line between beast and human.? Zenas explained in a matter of fact, so blunt and so to the point. Like it was nothing, but it was common knowledge that the Phoenix clan had more to their history than that. ?And they keep it that way.?

Hotaru leaned back for a second as she watched the girl begin to drink from the skull. She almost wanted to cheer the girl for chugging the blood like a champ. Like she didn?t even wince as everyone watched her just drink it.

?The Phoenix clan is the probably one of the few clans today that try to keep the Phoenix inside them stronger than the actual human part of them.?​
Naomi placed the skull down in front of her and placed her hand on her lap. 

?And how do they keep it strong?? Hotaru asked, ?Like?.Shouldn?t it be diluted as shit by now??

?No?.The Minami Clan makes sure that part of them never dilutes. This is the test to make sure that it?s strong enough to survive the next generation?.? Sebastian chimed, ?And if it isn?t?.Well then, this is going to be painful experience for her.?

Seconds passed until Hotaru realized something was wrong. The girl?s veins had popped and turned a red. It crawled up her skin and for a second she watched Naomi wince for a second. The red spider vein dominated half of her face before the girl gripped her stomach and groaned in pain.

?She failed.? Zenas sighed, Hotaru head snapped as the girl began to grip the coals underneath her, ?No matter how painful it is?.She wasn?t supposed to make a sound.?

_*?AAAGGGHHHHHHHHH!?*_​
Hotaru winced for a second, it must have hurt the way she was contorting under the ground. Naomi gripped her stomach and let out loud low groans. As if she knew the sounds were taking of points. She was truthfully struggling, and it was a shame. Hotaru watched as the red spider veins grew unnaturally large and the girl body began to spasm against the ground. She knew that feeling, it was probably the most painful crap she was experiencing right now. 

?Ugh I wasn?t in the mood for a torture show.? Aoi mumbled under her breath, she turned away from the girl

Hotaru didn?t say anything for a second and turned away too, ?Me neither.?

However the screaming was still loud, until it just stopped. She probably passed out, but when Hotaru looked back Kyo was above her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 25, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
All over the island, the orders rang out, ?You?ve been teamed up with your partners for this round.? There was a momentary pause, the Masked man looking down at the unconscious Jirou. ?Each Team is to kill one of the other teams. You can feel free to kill more of them if you like, that would greatly aid my time table. But at least one kill per team.? He turned away from Jirou. ?Do not worry if you can?t succeed, after all, as long as only one half the teams remain, then we shall continue as planned.? He chuckled slightly, canceling the jutsu. 

?I?ve waited years for this Jirou. Years.? He let out a deep sigh, turning away from the unconscious gennin. ?That man experimented on us you know. Day and night, it was an endless cycle, some of us were lucky to escape. He granted us gifts you see, some better than others. Any assorted experiment he could create.? He looked at his glass of brandy and took a deep sip. ?You think I choose to wear this helmet? Hah. I so wish I could remove it. But the air? It burns my skin, hissing like fire. The experiments left me with amazing control of the shadows though.? 

He let out a sigh, ?And a few other tricks, heh.? He looked down at the metal gauntlets covering his hands. ?I can bring lost family back through science. You wouldn?t think it, but watching him for so many years. You learn Jirou, You learn many things? Sneaking into the research room just to read. Read everything you can and pray, Pray you find a way to cure yourself.? His hand clenched tight, shattering the glass. ?But you never do! You never figure out how to undo what has been done to you!? His voice grows dark, nearly screaming. 

?You can never cure the sickness! You can never fix the end results! You are just a monster! A freak! You are trash to that man and what!? What does he do!? He tries to kill you!? He throws the bits of glass stuck in his hand to the floor. ?I?ll tell you where he is, Not so you can save your brother No. I?ll tell you so that you, YOU Jirou, You can kill him.? He looked back at the unconscious boy. ?You think, right now, that you don?t have the strength. But when you see it, the hundreds of corpses of your brother, lining his walls? You will change.? 

He close the mouthpiece of his mask. ?You will understand the horrors of that man? Your brother, he can?t be saved. To go to him willingly, to see his power.? The masked man threw his hands up in frustration, gripping the back of his helmet. ?TO BECOME A BEAST! You have no RIGHT!? He screamed fiercely, ?NO RIGHT TO DECIDE THAT FOR YOURSELF WHEN OTHERS SUFFERED WITHOUT CHOICE!? 

He heaves and breathes heavily, ?Fix him.? He slowly lowers his hand, pointing to Jirou, one of the masked men nods and begins work. ?You? that power you hold?? He looks towards Jirou. ?Achieve victory in my game? Then, You can have the key to unlocking the potential I see in you boy.?


----------



## Hollow (Feb 25, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Team 6*


*Friends III*

Yuuko remained silent as she tailed behind the group with Asami by her side. She was honestly a bit intimidated by the amount of people that had just shown up out of the blue and, somehow, had seemed to welcome her with open arms without even though they didn't even know her name yet. It wasn't everyday that she met such kind hearted and open people.

The three siblings were the children of President Inoue, a fact that had surprised them even more given their rather wild disposition. Shinji, the oldest, walked with confidence, humor dancing in his eyes as he watched his little brother's antics. Sayano acted in a bit of a blunt way but was actually pretty sociable and friendly, her words obviously showing her love towards her family. Takashi appeared to be a bit shy around her but he still looked easy to approach and become friends with. Asami had a bit of a serious and straight forward manner of speaking and, to Yuuko, she appeared to be the one with the most common sense in the group, yet she was, without a doubt, just as kind. The newer girl, Kaede, was all fluff and lovey dovey-ness towards Takashi and appeared to be very cute and feminine.

None of them were bad people and Yuuko found herself enjoying the short walk with them towards what she understood to be a tournament of some sorts. Previously, Takashi had looked at her with something akin to hope in his eyes when Asami shot him down without a second thought, and had even taken a few steps towards her when Shinji interrupted him. The ebony haired teen felt a bit sorry for him. A fighting tournament was definitely not up her alley and, honestly, to someone like Yuuko, who thoroughly dislikes any form of violence, events like these sounded right down silly.

Some people enjoy a good fight, she would've preferred to bring hers to the gold fish booth and catch herself a cute little companion to bring home. Yet Yuuko couldn't help but feel bad for Takashi. Besides, this was a simple festival tournament right? There's no way people could get seriously hurt or place all their might into the fights as if it's a life or death situation. 

"Takashi-kun," she called, feeling a bit nervous. What if she had misunderstood? The blond looked behind and blushed a little when he noticed she was the one calling him, waiting for her to fully catch up. "Do you want to partner up for the brawl?"

Smiling, she realized she hadn't really introduced herself yet. "My name's Yuuko, by the way. I don't really have much experience fighting..." The genin admitted, looking down at her hands.

"I guess it's a good thing I decided not to change out of my mission outfit for the festival. Wearing a yukata is definitely part of a festival experience - doesn't it just sound incredibly romantic to you? A girl would walk around and the strap in her shoe would get loose and then a prince would come along and carry her home - but this is my first time in Kotogakure so I didn't know of any shops around that would sell traditional clothes at reasonable prices and I don't make a habit of bringing such clothes along for a mission," she babbled on, her eyes moving quickly as she wanted to take in all the decorations around her.

Suddenly, the girl stopped, her shoulders tensing up as she felt a chill run down her spine. Someone was staring at her with more evil intent than the poor kunoichi had ever felt her entire life. Gulping, she looked around and noticed Kaede was staring straight at her, eyes narrowed and lips pressed thin. Right, Yuuko remembered, the salmon haired girl wanted Takashi as a partner. ?Maybe it?s best if you hook up with Kaede-chan though, Takashi-kun,? she told the boy quickly.

Then, leaning closer to him, she whispered low so only the boy and Asami walking to her other side could hear. ?Are you two dating or something??​


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 25, 2016)

The Black Garden
Line Breakers

Fuma looked on the great wall of dust now behind them the bulkheads unsealed, he had long lost track of the hours and days that had passed them by. This place what ever one may call it had no such cycle of dawn and twilight only a single planetoid hung low in the skies above casting a ominous shadow across the land that blot out the sun if there was any to be had.

Clocks ceased to function, and the compass he had brought switched poles far too frequently to be of any significant benefit. Instead all they had for navigation was the limited sea of stars that loomed above. "... How did the world come to be in such a state?"He asked himself finding only a unwelcome intrusion of Bright's own voice. Fuma had noticed in his presence the overlay of his eyes turned to static forcing him to stare blindly into the world beyond not that their was much to see beyond endless dunes of red dust and the occasional beast roaming the land.

"That would depend upon whom you ask."Bright chuckled watching Fuma turn to face him from what he could make out past the static Bright was presently stood back to the world, having moon walked across the deck in a playful fashion no doubt. "As you are head of the expeditions I am to assume you hold a great deal of knowledge?"

"Oh, most certainly boss, this world once flourished under countless chakra trees. In fact if I recall this area was heavily forested and home to no small number of creatures, oh... how I would of loved to rip them open~"Bright mused with glee before adding, "But that was before the war."

"The shinobi wars I am to assume?"He asked in response which Bright chuckled faintly, "You believe this your own world?"

"Certainly not, but I can scarcely believe your words. What life we have found is insignificant and paltry. There is no sign of any trees as you claim, least we expect skeletons?"

"But the Shinobi Wars are of no direct cause of this worlds fate, merely a catalyst that served to make matters worse. The Life of this world was born of the chakra of Dendar, otherwise known as 000 by you foolish humans."

"You're human too..."He sighed.

"Certainly not. I am a dragon can't you tell? Rawr!"

"Bright... please be serious for once. What happened to this place?"

"Dendar was awoken by the construction of a device known as the Soul Forge, it tapped into the chakra at the heart of the world and when it was destroyed the feedback brought life back to that source. Dendar reclaimed what was hers and those who submitted to her became known as the Branded."

"So the Doomsday clock wasn't an exaggeration?"

"Doomsday? What a foolish concept, even in this world men preserve themselves under the rule of their prophet known as the Speaker. Our trespassing will of most certainly drawn his attention but the garden will soon awaken."

"The g-"He stopped the static having faded away he found himself once more alone upon the deck and stumbled back awkwardly as the chassis beneath him turned, looking back over his shoulder as he recovered a great black wall could be seen mirroring their path, a great black wave on the horizon.

The painful screech of breaks caused him no small amount of disorientation and by the time he recovered several cohorts had already been deployed upon the great dunes before fanning out into squads and aiming their weapons while their escort of Valkyries veered right as if to prepare for a strafing run.

It was only moments later that Striga strode upon the deck moving purposefully as two Vanguard trailed behind him one carrying his axe the other a cannon of some description. "What is going on?" Fuma asked the main cannon now primed and aimed to the wall.

"A battle is under-way and I have no such intention to allow the locals to steal our prize. Report to your team, a Chimera awaits you their and will see your safe passage while I deal with our guests personally."

Fuma stood silent his eyes focused in to see the feint glistening of silver and gold armour, beams of lightning cutting across the wall and a great number of the beasts they had so frequently encountered engaged with their winged assailants.

"PHANTOM... Uplink with the Shadowblade."He said cautiously his sight blinded by countless lines of code before adjusting into something more understandable.

UPLINK Established...
Volcano Cannon Firing Sequence active.
Locks disengaged
3...2...1...

The chassis recoiled the left freight train losing itself from the tracks before slamming back down by courtesy of gravity. The barrel of the gun turned a bright red on the verge of melting away as the shell left the barrel of the gun, within two seconds it struck the wall.

First a flash of light much like a sun gone supernova, a series of smaller explosions followed the horizontal line across the wall and moments later it had begun to crumble away before finally collapsing into a single point exploding into a wave of energy that turned the entire landscape into a dust storm. A power rarely seen and one he doubted few if any could survive, if the Gokage were aware such a weapon existed they would surely have come down on Ishiyama Corporation without hesitation but it occured to him the Shadowblade has built with the sole intention of destroying that wall what lay beyond he had no idea only that it was important enough to construct such a warmachine?

As the bulkhead shut behind him he could see the hint of satisfaction in Striga's optics and perhaps that was what caused him the greatest amount of concern, the authorisation codes were his and his alone. He held the power of oblivion at his finger tips.

+Battle of Three Armies+

True enough to his word the Chimera had kept them safe, a rather crudely built transport it served only to get them through the battlefield untouched lacking in windows or any ports to speak of instead the crew seemed to operate on some sixth sense which he could only assume came from the optics of the Vangaurd outside, he himself monitoring the situation using the skills he had been taught in the datascape.

One such individual he kept an eye on was known by the name of Mako, on the frontlines he was faced with perhaps the greatest dangers on the battlefield between several of the automatons he had seen in the earlier battle and half a dozen larger beasts while men in gold and silver darted about the skies reigning death from above.

Mako blocked left and right thrusting the strange humming blade into the chest cavity of the creature presently assaulting him. Countless warning messages dashed across his HUD ranging a database which was used to highlight weaknesses and strategies best used to fight the creatures they currently faced to his personal injuries and medical administrations. He had already received a dose of morphine to mitigate the damage he had received to a chest wound.

Dominartus Protocol...

Finding a brief respite he rose his sword marking out a larger target in the distance, bringing his squad upon it several rifleman firing without so much as a scratch it was the power of a sniper who struck the beast down before the next wave struck them.

Conquest Protocol....

As they reached breaking point the enemy slumped to the ground, a great many dead a beam of orange light cutting through their ranks being pushed aside Mako stood to attention, Striga passing them by axe in hand beams of light shot out from beneath his robe separate appendages each wielding a pistol of some description that fired condensed beams of chakra burning through his enemies. Several more surged forward but each met a grisly end cut in perfect halves with a swing of his axe. One had managed to break his defences and struck him but he shrugged off the blow as if were nothing and plunged a clawed hand deep into it's skull.

3...2....1....

The cannon fired again, and so they advanced that bit further under the cover of the artillery the shockwave meant nothing, more machine than flesh they worked in perfect unison each strike calculated. Each death and experience given purpose to the whole. Studied and algorithms updated in an instant they learned as fought, each Vanguard a neuron in a hive mind. He couldn't deny as a whole they might well create an true Artificial Intelligence known as PHANTOM but he remained yet curious as to the artefact they sought and what secrets this world might yet hold...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Chaos? There was utter chaos on the island right now, everyone knew the locations of the others. They had mad looks in their eyes, some would do anything for the chance to accomplish their dreams? to see their loved ones returned to them above all others? Little did they know, this game was to be rigged in Jirou?s favor. The masked man had let it slip he was a ninja for this singular purpose, they would come to this place seeking Jirou out? How could he, how could he prevent their deaths? He couldn?t? He would fail? He would see, you must take life into your hands! You can not go on without killing? death is needed.

The people were coming in droves, killing a ninja! They would never again get this chance and if they did kill him? then the strongest threat to their dream would be gone. Jirou had no idea this was coming, that these people were marching on him right now. All he knew, was his back was in pain and he was currently resting inside of one of the many bedrooms. ?What? the hell?? He rubbed his head as he woke up, seeing the masked man standing by the window. ?What are you doing here!?? He shouted, sitting up and quickly gripping his back?

?They?re coming Jirou? For you...?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2016)

_I'm sorry. I haven't been honest. I've kept secrets which have eaten away at my concious, I've loved unconditionally and I've hated in secrecy. I've smiled when I was suppose to frown and I have gritted teeth when I merely wanted to enjoy myself. I've been awfully selfish and I'm aware of it. Playing a part isn't easy. I can't expect for you to understand, but I want you to listen. My story has always been a large scream for help. When I did what I did, for the reason that I did, I did it 'cause there was truly no one to tell me to stop. I never told anyone either. Becoming a seal, allowing someone life. Becoming a tragedy, a disgusting piece of an unfinished puzzle. 

'Cause when you're defined by the thing you did, by the man that you once were the sins follow you even beyond the threshold of death. It's complicated, the prejudice stands. And when someone finally extends their hand, when someone finally find the remedy for your troubles... Regardless of what happiness I might feel. 

It still feels incredibly lonely. 
_
Mao Motonashi



Seal of a New Hope: Traverse Through the Gash on Reality










​
I sat, upon a field of endless darkness where I was met with another. A man, who's arm settled at the warm of his own coat, his eyes... eyes I've worn like embellishment on a seething nightmare. A smile so wry, exuding such blatant disregard. I have never met this man in my life, but I have become him. With bolt upon head, stitched to the brim, scarred from top to bottom like a puppet without strings. 

"You seem surprised? Is it the eyes?" 

He said mockingly. Of course, his demeanor wouldn't change regardless of the circumstances, no matter the premises that played out before him. Sin always too the path of least resistance, however, this sin would drag those who didn't. This was the power which could destroy everything, the power to wipe the good of the earth. 

"Heh, cat got your tongue? You came all this way and ya can't even talk. And to think you're a part of moi." 

"Mao..." 

"That's my name. And yours too unfortunately. What? Came here to finally give up and allow me the privileged to, you know? Kill everything and anything that's outside this God forsaken prison you placed me in? WAIT! Who am I kidding... That Rossy-boy put me in." 

Merely standing at the same proximity caused a shiver at the center of his spine. He had no regards for his life, and neither did he had for others, trapped between soul and passion, the criminal before the boy was relentless in mere spirit. Arms crossed he awaited an answer, baiting the words of the criminal's other self like a gun just waiting to fire. 

"Tsk... how am I suppose to accept something as disgusting as you..." 

"Like you did last time. Just say it kiddo, not like it's gonna help anyway. The cream always makes it to the top." 

"You won't take over again, Mao."

"And who's gonna stop me? You? Hell took three of you little fuckers, a dead man and a fucking world to just put me to sleep for awhile and you're telling ME that YOU are gonna stop me? Hell, get in fucking line."  

This game would play continuously. The times that brought the effort into action, all of which were failures. Until he truly accepted this creature, there was no true way to administer the seal. Perhaps that was the reason of Mao's nonchalant demeanor. 

"So, still wanna be called Mao? It was pretty easy saying the line right, not so easy really believing it." 

"Right, there's no possible way I can forgive anything you did. Maybe this was a mistake after all."

"Wow, you are an incredible pussy kid. No wonder I hate you so fucking much, you're just a walking buzz kill. Can't say you're not right though, but then again, you aren't right." 

"I suppose mistakes are usually frowned upon. Is that why you hate me so much? Cause even though you knew I wasn't suppose to exist I do? Remember Mao-- Modified Hero, it's because you fucked up that I exist." 

"Oohh, boy you best behave when around me, kid. You really don't want to touch that nerve." 

"Or what?" 

"Holy shit, some fucking bite." 

The modified hero's tongue traced through the upper lip, savoring each individual second of conflict with his other self, the eyes of a silver boy who thought he could possess the machinations which lead to his unsightly birth. The sympathy that was resurrected the moment Rosuto had ushered the White Room's power upon him. The sympathy of cruelty that finally reached him at those final hours. Mao Motonashi was reborn as a child who did not smile in the face of travesty, but in fact aided those in trouble. A mischievous soul with details that sickened the beast. A devil who decided to hide his horns away. Slowly, but effectively, as years when by the act of manipulating his mind into a subconscious trigger, every time he could pulls the switch an close off the smaller he would surface and wrought the dread he so elegantly protruded. But here standing finally before his other self like two separate entities, speaking once more into another session that has repeated itself almost across the dozen. This time, unlike before, the boy seemed to understand something much more in depth. 

"Well can't say I'm not impress, kid. You grew some balls for the first time since you were conceived. But--" 

Ace-- No, Mao's hands held the monster's. A shake, and a pull. His arm embraced the monster who seemed to have found this too funny to even try to hesitate. His laughter rose above the seams of this space in a malevolent echo. Unable to assimilate what the child has done, truly it was as if the new world played a game with him, as if everything he knew was being mocked before him. Was this what it felt to have sympathy?

"You're a disgusting piece or shit. But, you are a part of me. The part I've been hiding away, the part that I couldn't accept. Today, I have to accept that you exist, that no matter how much I hate you, I am you. And I think this is the best way."

"You dumb fuck. You really think placing me and you together is gonna help you in any way? You're just setting up a timer, kid. And the moment you fuck up I'll be there to erase you. I'll be there to reclaim my stolen crown!" 

The man laughed, as the darkness replaced itself with reality, the image of the monster began to fade into seam of light. A assimilating that strength, Ace soon felt his being lift, as if a weight had been lost, noting his arm the seal which was tattooed prior to all of this had finally generated the chakra of the R.I.F.F, sealing all it's properties. Mao called and nothing came, but now, recognizing himself as Mao... was different. It didn't hurt, it didn't bring fear. In fact, that was probably something he inherited from the monster upon acceptance. But, he was clear, he knew the was the same as the man who was meditating a moment ago, but grown. He was different the way that his vision of the world change he could see beyond the first glance. He could feel the world differently, yet nothing seemed physically evident. Levi stood from his place and paced towards Mao. Throwing a sword at his direction. One custom made for Mao and thanks to his proficiency with weapon due to the R.I.I.F it wasn't really difficult to assemble something worthy. 

"Welcome to Parashi, Mao. Now it's time to train you on your new power."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 26, 2016)

*Gluttony
Pieces of Eight: Subject 32
*​
32 stood knelt besides the open fire pit the flame cracking well into the dawn, the sands surrounding the camp stained with guts, gibbets, and bodies half torn. He watched happily as the meat roasted over the open flame before deciding it had cooked enough to prove edible throwing the chunks into a silver dish he had acquired.

A brief walk across the dune and he knelt down once again taking a bite of his own, looking down to the younger boy buried to the neck in the scorching sands. Reaching beneath his cloak he poured a steady stream of water over his bleached hair, causing him to stir from his exhausted slumber, gasping for the fluid his lips already dried and pasty.

"Well then... say thank you."Subject 32 sneered causing the boy to wheeze a thank you in response as the water refreshed his tongue. Subject 32 only smiled wearily licking her finger and cleaning the boys dust covered headband, the etched marking of a hour glass unmistakable on the stainless steel.

"The meat is next."He offered pushing the silver bowl out below the boys chin, the boy looked at him dubiously and inquired, "Why the sudden notion to care for me?"

"Oh, you are of no use to me dead. Please eat."He responded in a harsher tone which was enough to drive fearful reaction and the boy took to devouring his breakfast much to 32's enjoyment a smile growing ever wider.

"How is it?"

The boy without further warning hesitated his eyes darted into a glare as he asked perhaps the more pressing question, "Where did you get this food?"

32 shrugged and responded plainly, "Mad world ain't it, where driven to the tip of the iceberg one would rather devour their friends then starve. Now finish up, we have much to discuss you and I."

The boys complexion turned grey and almost instantly he had begun to vomit the contents of his stomach out upon the sands. 32 frowned and angerily struck him across back of the head, "I laboured over that insect!" Forcing the boys head into the bowl. "Eat!"He commanded and when the boy refused took to force it himself, finally calming to say, "You should be happy, them giving their lives and flesh for your survival."

"Your insane!"The boy snapped back in anger, disgust, and frustration beads of silver milking from his eyes. 32 frown grew all the larger then turned into a wide smile, "Oh yes. Insanity, that is what he called me.... heh.."

"What the fuck do you want!"

"Oh! Oh!"32 danced around in a playful fashion his personality never once being coherent with the power he possessed. He had witnessed it first hand after all, how easily his squad were dispatched after being sent to find the one who had damaged the academy and injured several students.

"I desire nothing. That is to say there is nothing in this world that I care for, nothing worth living for. The world is peaceful and boring, so perhaps.... maybe...."He paused looking grim his eyes appeared a hue of purple against the piercing blue beneath his doubled black hood. "Oh... I caught your attention...."

The boy looked confused for but a second and trying to match his gaze but could not for all his efforts the sand held him still. Then found himself spoken to in more direct tones once more, "It is merely my wish to see this world descend into chaos because, it so very boring but to achieve such a thing I require you."

The boy looked confused and blankly he was nothing special but then he noticed the words weren't perhaps directed at him but whatever had caught the mans attention. Finally he caught glimpse of the creature when he was pulled from the ground single handedly with great ease, within a burrow two large telescopic eyes pierced the shadows black beads surrounded by a golden hue.

"Nigh is her majesties time."

The creatures eyes shifted away as if to advert it's gaze only briefly he failed to notice his captors making of handseals and felt a open palm thrust upon his stomach, a pain ripped through his very being and dropped to the ground he immediately collapsed as the earth as his feet crystallised becoming a glassy substance. "May she feast upon your soul..."

With those words crystal pierced through his skin and he jolted back recoiling in pain and shock as more escaped his body each larger than the last starting from his limbs and continued their path until reaching his core. He was long dead before growth pierced his heart. Turning back to the creature Subject 32 watched the burrowing owl darting away from the rapidly expanding substance, a great black quartz tree grew from the corpse, bearing bloody fruits and vast swathes of flesh that consumed the landscape as if to have a life of it's own.

The owl some distance away halted and looked back to see the growth had begun to slow covering some hundreds of feet in either direction. Subject 32 stood watching wistfully, the owl snapped it's beak angrily before dashing away once more behind a dune, out of sight.

*Pieces of Eight: Hattori
*​
_Gluttony_ He thought with no small amount of sadness. To witness such a thing brought back memories he believed to have locked away under no small number of layers, the sensation to see Ogama unbound a very unwelcome one to be sure.

The water flowed peacefully in thick streams down the mountainside, the cries of playing children distant and the sweet aroma of apple pie carried upon the feint but powerful winds that blessed the mountain. He opened his eyes and looked around the garden, a single tree lay at it's centre while a pair of streams flowed down from steps of the fountain into the garden, the outer section squared off by great boulders and sand while crisp green grass made up it's core.

Feint footsteps could be heard upon the sand, then the grass he got to his feet and stepped away with a audible thud the girl look up at him wistfully, her eyes blue with a hue of gold. She looked up at him sitting cross legged smiling, "Are you OK father?"

Forcing a smile he nodded, "I am well Chika, have you seen April about?"He asked with a the slightest hint of urgency, but his daughter far to young to notice gave a feint nod and pointed off to the aviary. "Thank you dear."

"Can we not play?"She asked wistfully watching her father put distance between them stopping he turned back to face her molten silver eyes meeting hers, "I am afraid not, perhaps Sho can entertain you?"

"Sho..."She responded distantly and then called out hand raised skyward, "But-" She blinked discovering her father had disappeared from view and pouted, "... He's always doing that." A small pygmy owl fluttered out from the nearby pavilion and groaned, "Must you do that! Your father would kill me if he found out I lost you.... Oh dear you did not disturb him did you?"

She looked at the owl adorned with a green cloak held together by a silver stud symbolising Kumogakure. "Why would that matter, he is _my_ father."

Sho gave a feint sigh, "Then I dare say the gig is up...."

Hattori pressed aside the rice paper door entering into a singular room larger than the vast majority of the complex with high roof, a opening in the roof provided free exit and entry for half a dozen variety of owls travelling back and forth. In the central tree one stood out amongst the others, her wings a mixture of dark and lighter shades of brown, the tips of her wings twin spiked and a pale quartz stone pulsing faintly. She was surrounded by a great many owlets her wings extended playfully as she recited to them a story, one about two young owls, one who slept during the day and another during the night forever chasing each other across the skies until one day one had caught the other, and darkness descended upon the land as they came to slumber together. The trees died.

It was a folktale but one that had become to symbolise balance, an important lesson that without light their could be no life, and without shadow the water that served as the life blood of the land would melt away. Seeing his approach this tale came to an sudden end, and she ushered the owlets back to their individual nests already sensing the urgency in his approach.

Hattori watched the owlets and stared at her own nest which lay empty, no sign of any occupant "Another season passed."He sighed and she looked down at him thoughtfully, "Is it so hard for you to accept that I have no intent to breed?"

"April..."

"Yes, yes it is important for one to find love. So you have told me a thousand times."She said waving her wing dismissively. "I get more than enough from your own exploits." She added causing Hattori to blush becoming uncomfortable beneath her gaze. "You..."

"... Of course, we are empathic or have you forgotten? Am I to see you chasing rodents again, or attempting to court with females by helpless mimicry?"

"Hoot."

"Twit."She responded with a feint smile causing Hattori to briefly chuckle, Aprils presence always put him at ease no matter how grave the situation they had been through so much togeather that he doubted anything could ever break the bond they shared, but that was also his greatest fear that something might just be powerful enough to come between them.

"So what cause does the Silver Bird have to deny his daughter and come interfering with the studies of our own fledglings?"She asked turning to business.

He nodded and became hesitant for a moment until prompted by a concerned April to reveal his intelligence almost immediately her feathers ruffled and Hattori felt a familiar sensation descend upon him, a pained and old wound had opened once more and it radiated deep from April's soul, beyond his reach and yet dangerously close. "So he has returned. I would much like to know how, we went to great lengths to seal him away." She hissed enough to cause Hattori to shudder.

"I am none the wiser, an burrowing owl spotted the Scythe several miles from Sunagakure.... he killed a patrol. It gets worse from their he has already satisfied the conditions of his fragment, I suspect he will seek out the others..."

April relaxed and closed her eyes the stone pulsed with more ferocity opening them faintly to state, "Hazen Chobosuke, Primrose Akarusa, Dezel Ishiyama, 32.... I cannot locate the remaining three but as before he will avoid us. Do you intend to act upon this revelation?"

"I.... We cannot. We no longer at liberty to do as we like, we know he will not come for our own until he has gathered the strength of all seven keystones."

"It would be foolish of him to try otherwise, but the fact he has revealed himself so willingly is concerning. He made every effort to remain concealed, if we are not to act upon this intelligence at the very least we should investigate this matter further?"

"I have every such intention, whomever freed him have a great many questions to answer to.. if they haven't already. Will you dispatch a courier to inform Mifune?"

"... I would rather not involve the Tengu."April sighed adding, "It is a full moon tonight, convenient that the weaves of fate are on our side for a change. We will enter the collapse and investigate the Vault of Glass before passing this information onto the likes of them."

"Are they not your superiors?"Hattori interjected and she frowned, "Oh and since when did you care for authority.... My greatest concern lies in Primrose you remember-"

"I am well aware, we killed her father after he summoned us under our true name. It was a regretful loss but like my uncle he was lost and corrupted to become Ogama's puppet, to think a fragment of his soul resides within that stone...."

"A part of him, yes but also a billion others who keep him in check. That isn't to say we ourselves aren't invulnerable. On the contrary I do not doubt he sees you still as his ideal host, given how he has come to believe you consigned a billion souls to oblivion."

"I did...."Hattori said in a mutter and distant tone April looking to comfort him responded, "In a past life perhaps, but you are your own person and if you hadn't then a great many more may have perished. Let us focus on the now."She finished...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Shadow Leap Onto The Heaven's Veil: The Fray of the River Styx Forms​
Starlit night. Beauty recoils in a perspective scheme, where the subtle tunes of river and breeze foil across our senses in an myriad of muses that settles into the atmosphere of tonight. The hour stroke midnight, the chill of tonight rose from the seams of a peaceful festival. All whom tread along an embellished scenery where found masked, dressed and ravaged by their own devices. Family that length from two, to five, to even dozens, all gathered in a ecstasy of their own enjoyment. Tonight, however, was not a night where children prowled the streets unattended, where as the hour had already passed where the clock stroke the center, tomorrow was now upon us and whether or not anyone chose to stay this late was their prerogative. To question such was irrelevant, however, the better question was the image of a boy who lacked his left arm, his right tattooed with a sleeve of his new alliance. Eyes, much like pearl silver of the moon's gleam, shone at the nights lanterns which flamed the lights that guided the path into the distance. 

Eyes which resembled the same hue, yet their semblance represented another, something different. Hid behind his own silence, the boy hadn't stumbled unto this place with the intent of perusing their wares, or attending of anything of the matter. His feet glided the endless, he traveled long and far, much like before, he merely stumbled on this path by pure coincidence. He sat, on the branch of a large trees a sword dangling from the hilt which bound itself to the collar. Eyes trailing the scenery, like a hawk, the strength which birthed the heightened scheme of his perception allowed such a broad view of everything. It as if he was viewing the world through a glass, he knew nothing, but now he could see details which never would scathe the surface of his thoughts. Now, as if for the first time his eyes saw he could visualize a depth he hadn't appreciate prior to today. What would he masters say? 

Regardless, today the day of this strange of this festival, the boy who was once know as Ace, lept onto the earth, his feet gliding his trek onto the mesh of people who were cycling the festivities, his palm rested on the hilt of his blade, turning his head towards the distances, witness men and women alike representing an animal of sort, for some are dressed as the Toad sages, others as foxes of golden tails, and even turtles, much representing the Island of the Kumo regions. All holding their own significance, or maybe merely an entertainment. Mao, being the one of the few who didn't hide his face under a mask, the gleam of his silver eyes were a visible as the hue of his locks and feature of his mien. 

What ever this was, Mao could not truly comprehend it. But it mattered little, he could simply just pick up whatever he desired, and leave just as simple as he arrived. There was no reason to dawdle around. While the thought ran across his mind, the noted something fell upon the earth, a type of wallet or a small bag. Extending his only arm towards the earth, picking it up from the earth he analyzed the weight, the image anything. Turning, he witnessed figure dressed in a rabbit's costume. A high pitched whistle ran across his lips, one that got the attention of the passer by. Throwing the item to her the masked figures hands.

"I think you dropped that." 

Without anymore said he continued to go at his own pace forward.


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2016)

_
The Hawk And The Bunny
Liquid Time Event
_​

Late at night, when the moon was in the middle of the sky, and no one was dare awake at this time unless they had work. The animals would come out in play. Mask were worn to hide their true identity as they jumped around and release all their stress in the middle of the night. Sometimes they went clubbing, other time they would hop through the city claiming their territory, and sometimes there were other questionable activities depending on the mask. Her mask was a rabbit, something that covered only her upper face, and didn?t even attempt to hide her crystal blue eyes. She stood out with her bunny suit, her white puff tail, her slender figure, and high heels with stockings.

Such a daring outfit just to be dressed in at night. However, she showed no worries or care. She wasn?t bothered by the cold air that brushed on her skin. She didn?t even mind the eyes that stared at her up and down, she just enjoyed the night for what it had to offer. The night where she could be free and do whatever she wanted. However tonight was special, tonight she was out on a hunt, but it didn?t look like it. She just casually walked around with no worries, almost like there was nothing on her mind and she was just enjoying the night air. 

But she was a predator, and that bared her fangs in a different way?

So when a whistle caught her attention and she saw a bag coming her way, she could only smile as she caught it, and looked at the boy who gave it to her. The boy was short and cold as he turned on his heels and tried to walk off, but she walked with him. Her footsteps matched his, and when he stopped, she stopped always a distances away. When he walked again, she walked with him, and he would stop yet again, with a smile on her face she would stop with him until it looked like he was getting upset with her antics. 

She brushed her white hair from her mask as she looked at him, ?Didn?t anyone tell you that children should be home this late, or demons would spirit them away?? She asked as she walked up to him. Her hands behind her back as she proceeded up to him. The people that were dressed in mask or face paint would stop and look on, before going about their night. 

The white rabbit looked him up and down before reaching down into her bag and pulling out a necklace with a weird thing on the end.

?You look far away from home, I take it you want this?? She asked as she dangled the thing in the air, ?The behelit, the item that can make one dream come true~?

​
The behelit dangled in midair for a minute before she frowned when he didn?t react. There was no way that he just stumbled upon her right? There was no way he stumbled in on the game without knowing what was going on? Without a single reaction, she sighed and placed the behelit around her neck.

?Talk about arriving at a party announced?? The girl took a deep breath as she looked the boy up and down, ?Wow?.And here I am thinking you are a nice prey, look like a kid that lost and all, and just looking for a way out.?

The girl in the bunny suit chuckled a bit, ?Maybe, if you want?I can give you this behelit, the only thing you need to give me is let me see what you wish for.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Shadow Leap Onto The Heaven's Veil: The Fray of the River Styx Forms​
Oddities are a rare occurrence, seldom do they peer their heads across the night's veil, seething into the lives of other over an instance of cruel fate. Her voice rang the words which lead riddles to his ears, her proximity shortened, her words spoke as if she read tales of peoples books, which lead the boy to merely gaze in silence she placed her hands across his neck, leading an object to his possession. The voice of hers which mused the tunes of a words so flimsy as dream, and wish. If he'd learned anything about his time with Parashi, the tenets he was ingrained was that such trivial shortcuts were not only unneeded, but unnecessary. His only hand held the item into proximity, grotesque, a crimson sphere engulfed in lips around its makeshift abstract form. Pulling, the string snapped from his neck and he placed the item back at hand of the odd female. 

"Demons, huh?" 

His tone laced with the soft hymn of his own chuckle. Whatever the circumstances where, the ideal premise was that this odd encounter would lead to not a good outcome. Mao, the man who he assimilated was far beyond anything the woman could recognize, he wasn't lost. A wanderer merely wanders, no destination at hand. Every place is a journey and everything in between was merely a destination. That he arrived here was because the wind and his feet managed to carry him. The moment he accepted himself and his sin was the moment clarity arrived. 

"I'm not interested." 

The eyes of the boy who lost an arm, returned whatever item that was. There was absolutely no meaning in staying, or in taking such relic. Nothing was needed other than the only arm that allowed him to wield his only weapon. Placing his palm at the hilt of his blade he turned once more, leaving the lady at his distance without any other word outside the ones he already ushered. The scattered stars, the moonlight gleams the night were apparently demons whisked children away...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​

The doors to the mansion began to give, as fists pounded harshly on the wooden frames. ?What will you do Jirou?? The masked man stood there, watching as the people came to the mansion. ?What course will you take?? He turned to stare Jirou down, ?What? What are you talking about!?? Jirou stood up from the bed, wincing as his back ached. ?You are their target. They seek to kill you. Why? Why do they seek to kill you? The question is written on your face.? He once again looked back at the people. ?Because, You are their biggest threat.? 

He turned away from the window, facing Jirou, ?You should see it now. This is the true heart of humanity. That is what the island of dreams is. It?s a dream Jirou, a dream that I shall awaken all of you from. You will see humanity for what it is. A mess, a parasite, they kill to obtain their desires. Because deep down Jirou, Humanity is just a selfish mess of black sludge. They consume and tear away at anything in their paths, like ravenous piranha. You owe them nothing! You were stabbed because of your kind heart! Realize the truth Jirou! YOU are the anomaly in humanity! YOU need to grow up! See the world for what It is! Go out there and kill them! Stop them!? 

Jirou grit his teeth and clenched his fists, ?You! You think this will stop my goals!? You think that I?ll just up and go out there and murder these people because they are here to kill me? You took these people, these hurting people and you put these ideas into their head! You took innocent lives, hurt lives, people who lost everything! You put them here, you wont let them go home! They aren?t the monsters or the beasts of this world! You are! Everything you are is horrible! You are the monster! I won?t play your sick game, I won?t take their lives and nothing you can do will change my mind!? 

The masked man took a deep breath, and slowly exhaled. ?Very well Jirou, Then face them.? He shifted his hands and the horde beneath piled through the doors. ?You can?t escape out any window or door. To leave you will have to defeat each person who?s come here to kill you. Good luck with it Jirou, I will not be aiding you. Should you die, Then you will die.? He turned away from him once again. ?I was hoping you?d be the one this time? But now? I have other matters to take care of.? 

With those words he vanished into the shadows, leaving Jirou behind in a locked mansion, with an angry mob moving in on his location. 

--- With Megumi --- 

?Nnngh damn it...? She ran once more, hiding from the barrage of chains that explode past her. ?Jirou isn?t here? So where the hell is she!?? She  grabbed a few bandages from her pouch and began to wrap her stomach, hoping it would be enough to keep the gash closed. The cave she was hiding in? it wasn?t exactly well hidden, but it should buy her a few moments? hopefully? ?Hello my dearest Megumi-san.? Her eyes widened, quickly she turned around with Kunai in hand, but she struck only shadow?. ?Don?t fret.? The voice called to her. ?Who are you!? Where?s Jirou!? She screamed, her purple eyes glaring at the shadows. 

?All answers to be given in time. For now, allow me to retort with this. I shall take you to Jirou.? Megumi narrowed her eyes, ?I don?t believe you...? The voice simply chuckled, ?It was a statement my dear Megumi? I SHALL take you to Jirou? Just not in the way you intend to be taken.? Shadows quickly enveloped her body, dragging her away to god knows where.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Seal of a New Hope: Traverse Through the Gash on Reality












Perception Training​
The grip tightened, the clash of steel grew upon the nights veil. Their eyes, master and student trained on the other's movements, calmly, adequately, their pupils followed the others trace, like hawk stalking its prey an exercise which core was cause and effect, the eyes traced the movements in a plain of information that soon gathered at the core of the mind, body reacted to such with speed and flair, reading of which movement enhanced what, what other section produced what and what where the weaknesses. Naturally, Levi had a broader understanding of the premise as he has been a student of the art ever since he could learn, now teaching his newly acquired crew member, Mao. He would bleed the knowledge onto him, allowing him a mastery to the art. But as told, he would have to understand the tenets, the rules which guided the group. 

_Patience is the first virtue

Strength is at the mind

Liberty requires peace

Anger of the benign​_
Patience, it was the most potent attribute, without it how could one understand? The eyes traced movement and body followed and only would he expend energy when the weakness presented itself, a battle tactic the boy needed to understand. Strength comes from mind more than matter, while his body needed to hone itself to what the mind commanded, his mind had to be sharped lie steel. To understand that one must be potent to perceive, with the strength of perception one can visualize even the tiniest detail rise from the smallest variant. Liberty and peace... To free from the shackles that once bid him to his own torment he needed to make peace with what he was, accept that which ruled over him. If that were not to happen, then he would have never moved beyond the first trial. Anger is power, but not all anger is healthy, one must understand what forces guide one's self, one must be at peace but with it know the anger that once protruded. Give life to life itself. 

Mao, understanding these, now carried out the power of perception with his newly developed style. Sheathed, his sword, merely evading and blocking with steps that herald the flair of his own perception, the hilt which rested at his side, the palm of his hand on the tip of the hilt, pushing and pulling ever so slightly, so that if an attack made itself present, the sheathe would counter, parry, or block adequately. Strapped to his belt, on the right side where the only arm could maneuver it, footwork was the main objective. His retina picked up just about everything, due to his prior standing, he was potent with weaponry and his physical attributes where up to par, so execution was not a problem. But to perceive, one must see, one must be patient and understand, one must look beyond and understand. His eyes reacted, his eyes followed, his eyes compiled and produced. Body followed, hand pulled, pushed, the spins where just a ways to allow a evasion mixed with a parry, the force of movement would meet with the incoming blow and retract the sword back from the user. Never pulling the actual blade unless necessary. 

Levi, had purposely allowed some weak spot of develop, and with it Mao managed to picked them up and strike accordingly, however never pulling the blade unless the calling was necessary. The majority of the time it was sheathed. And the strike all met flesh. The pain was not great, but it was truly impressive how he picked up the details so quickly. Halting the match, Levi crossed his arm and sheathed the knife he was using. 

"Good. You at least got the basics handed down. Now, for the next stage." 

He flicked his fingers, from there the other crew members gathered, about five other members with different weapons each. Knife, spear, mallet, hammer, axe. All standing to each other in a horizontal formation. 

"You will fight each one of these. Your objective, perceive the weapon's weakness withing 30 second into the fight. After such, you will proceed to slice the weapon. And is has to be sliced effectively. if the slice is not completed then it will be automatic failure, if so you will do 300 push up for each failed attempt. If you do not manage to slice the blade with the time limit, for each extra second you will run 1 mile. Begin." 

Awareness of time was the first premise, one must understand such a concept and act accordingly, patience was virtue but it must be managed well. Secondly was the concept of the weapon, all weapon have their intended purposes and management, but the wielder was the one who birthed life unto the steel. Depending on how the used the blade, Mao had perceive density, flair, movement, usage, caution, demeanor, mindset, everything. All these took place upon a person when battling and he had to be accountable for all, first was the knife. The timer started, five second already passed without much movement from both side, the target held the blade towards the back, tip of the hilt pressed by the thumb. The user had a swift stance, meaning he prioritized evasion and backhanded trick, he would prefer to catch his prey of guard. The knife was of simple steel, same material of the sword, meaning that the manufacturer had to tamper it almost similarly to his own, there at the center between the straight edge to its bend meeting the tip of the steel was the weak spot. Meaning he had to cause the target to think he was off guard.    

His feet rushed him towards the mouth of danger, the fist step, his blade displayed the shine of its steel, the enemy reacted, when the trace of the sword met the space, the knife wielding comrade evaded, following the open space he reacted and swung his weapon at Mao, halting mid flight, the trace followed and axel unto a vertical slice. Before the target knew it, the steel fell upon earth. Steel slicing steel, noting the weakness through the power of perception. 25 seconds, perfect slice. Immediately after was the spear, and much like the process from before, he followed suit, all sliced within the time limit, all sliced to perfection. 

"Very well. For someone who just started, you've developed quite impressively." 

"Thank you, Cap'n." 

"Now that you got the core concept, it's time to place you to the real test."

Mao nodded. His hand gripped the hilt of his sword, immediately turning visualizing the distance, along side Levi with a stare that aimed towards a hidden enemy. Their eyes exuding the focus that taught them the strength of battle. Their bodies faded upon a blur, the spy was caught of guard. Levi knife sliced through the trees like knife through war butter. They fell with a quick slice, a shadow leaped from the seams, Mao behind the target blade tracing through its image, its hands warding the sliced, the blood began to dirty the shine of the steel. Pulling away further, from the two the image of the spy made itself visible.

"Hanekawa." 

"Ah, so you're one of Rosuto's underlings." 

"Well, you're becoming dangerous already. You actually managed to land a hit." 

"I know he's watching too. I remember that you and him had a pact." 

"Has Mao taken over already? Perhaps that's why--"

"Not even close."

Hanekawa stood, looking at the slices throughout her arms her smile did not escape the scenery of her features. The feline was not amused by the circumstances and the mad who was training Mao seemed far more capable than what he's trying to portray. 

"Leave." 

"I guess I already confirme--"

"Leave."

Without giving her any more warning, Hanekawa merely continued down her trek, quickly as she could manage.

"You did well not trying to kill her. Show partially that you've grown."

"I couldn't kill her anyway." 

"Skill and sympathy."

"Yeah. Let's continue Cap'n"

"No, it enough for today. You've shown promise with your new gift. Let's go eat something soft."


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2016)

_
The Hawk And The Bunny
Liquid Time Event
_​
?Are you sure there nothing you want??​
The White Bunny placed her hand behind her back as she looked at him. There was so many thing she could read about this boy. It was like a book of information that could possibly tell his whole left story. The way he returned the item, to the way he turned on his heels. She almost couldn?t help but snicker, was he trying to be a Sasuke Uchiha, too cool for an arm, and yet couldn?t look less than a dumb ass? The Bunny followed the boy before she wrapped her arms around his shoulders from behind. 

?Look in your heart, there is absolutely nothing you want?? She purred as she took in his scent, he smelt like the forest like he hasn?t seen a city for days. ?Maybe you want your arm back, or even better revenge to get it back. How about it? You make a wish and as long as you let me watch you tear the person who did this to piece from piece, I?ll let you have it.?

The boy didn?t say anything and for a second she took a deep breath and sigh, ?Not one thing comes to mind? A girl?.Or a boy? Nothing that is your current object of your affection or desire??

The boy didn?t answer, and for a minute she took a deep sigh and released him from her grip. 

?I wonder are you proud of yourself?? She asked as she turned around, ?Do you like getting pat on your head from your teacher for being such a good boring little child??

?Or what happened to your arm, scarred you forever??​
The White Rabbit looked over her shoulder and smiled, ?I bet that did it~? She purred nice and low, her blue eyes sparkled 

?Someone took your arm for being a piece of shit didn?t they?? The White Bunny laughed a bit, ?Oh my, I bet that is it, and you aren?t replacing it because it?s a reminder of the fuck up??

The White Rabbit grasped her sides as she laughed for a good second, ?Oh my! Oh my!?

?How!?​
_*?Fuckin lame?.?*_​
The girls face dropped into an ugly glare. She really hated those type of people, those with no desire, no passion, and nothing to call their own. They hang on to the past mistake instead of looking forward. Such an ugly person. She almost felt her blood boil, if she attacked him now and killed him, then maybe that would relieve some of the stress, but the only thing she could do was hiss_* ?God?.So lame?.I?m rather choke on my tongue.? *_

_?White Rabbit!? _The girl head popped up as a young man called out her, _?I found you!?_

The boy wasn?t wearing a mask and White Rabbit only smiled at him, ?Oh my~ Hello~? She purred, her face swapped to the ugly glare to the sweetest thing.

The boy looked at the other young man before bowing deeply at the white haired girl,_ ?Please,White Rabbit, can I please take up some of your time!?_

The girl clapped her hand, ?So respectful, of course, you found me by your own will. It must be a fated encounter, how may I help you.?

_*?I want to make a wish!?*_​
The girl eyes widen for a second before giving a good chuckle?.

_?Well this night hasn?t been a waste~?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 27, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou could hear them pouring in, this wasn?t natural? There was no way so many people could be marching here on their own like this? He did something, he had to have done something. He could hear them, hear their footsteps pounding on the floors below. Hear as they kicked open doors and  brandished weapons. The swords dragging across the ground, but he couldn?t? He couldn?t hurt them?

The people poured quickly through the home, he could hear it rattling as they broke down door after door. This wasn?t right, he had to get out somehow? but he couldn?t use jutsu, the windows were locked? With a quick turn he punched the glass, but it didn?t give?  ?He did something to the glass too!?? Jirou grit his teeth and dashed out of the room, This was bad? This was very bad!

He could hear them chanting, demanding he come out, ?Jirou! Your time is up!? He could hear the calls to him, he could feel the heat of their spirits? He wanted out of here, he needed out of here. He broke down a nearby door, checking to see if this rooms window was open, but alas, it too was locked. Everything, everything was locked? ?I can?t? I can?t get out.? Jirou heard the blast of a shotgun go off, This? he couldn?t survive this? Not if they were using guns? Not if they had weapons? 

What could he do? He couldn?t fight them? He couldn?t hurt them, they were innocent people? They were just like him? How could he hurt them!? How could he do this to them!? ?My dear Jirou, You still wish to flee?? 

The voice echoed everywhere, as if it were god himself speaking. ?I have Megumi Jirou. If you wish to have her returned to you, I recommend you fight.? His fists tightened more, ?Give her back you sick bastard!? Jirou screamed at the top of his lungs. 

?No my dear Jirou, Quid Pro Quo. You do something for me, then I do something for you, that?s how this works and how it?s always worked.? The masked man snickered. 

?No! that?s not how it?s going to work this time! You give her back to me right now!? Jirou screamed at the top of his lungs, he didn?t want this, he couldn?t drag Megumi into this? everything was going wrong and he didn?t have any way to stop it!

?No, you see I?ve taken a liking to Miss Megumi and decided to keep her. Unless you can take care of the army before you? Then I shall take care of her. You have two hours Jirou, Kill them all, or I kill Megumi.?

?I?. I can?t...? Tears started to form in his eyes as he spoke, ?Don?t make me do this! Don?t make me choose!? He screamed.

?You must choose Jirou. Choose the lives of those that wish you dead? Or the life of Megumi.? He could feel the grin on the masked man?s face? It was near palpable.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 27, 2016)

*Pieces of Eight
Dezel Ishiyama*
​
Dezel passed across the street the high collar of his black and green trench coat protecting him from the vicious winds that so frequently bombarded the village advancing into a nearby book store, distant emerald eyes scanning for any signs of life besides the lone soul stood at the counter who awaited his customer patiently.

Pulling his gloved hand from his pocket he threw his latest tome upon the dusty old desk and stood silent watching the man reaction. There was an uncomfortable silence Dezel either unwilling or incapable of speaking simply waited patiently as the man inspected the tome before finally speaking, "So... what will it be cash or credit?"

"An interesting tale to be sure, the difference between Justice and Loyalty. Let us cut out the bullshit, who else have you told of our operations?"

"It is almost noon, I am to have my dinner soon so perhaps you had better leave."

"I said cut the bullshit, the 'tome' contained intelligence of our research and the Black Sun Facility. If my father was gracious enough to allow you live and leave with such knowledge I expected you would least have the sense not to attempt and pass it onto a reporter."

"Maybe he had the sense not to cross me."A bright flash radiated across the room briefly blinding Dezel by the time he had recovered he looked around briefly to see his target had disappeared from sight, the door behind the counter passing back and forth between the hinges. He frowned stepping forward following the path, a window lay open in the next room a lesser man may have assumed he made his escape via such a route but a series of pots and pans piled up were left undisturbed. Instead he focused his attention to the draft of wind below, and it took little effort to find the trap door concealed partially beneath papers.

It led to a open lit chamber where his target stood silent as if prepared, no doubt a trap. He could already make out several seals that had been placed on supporting pillars from the corner of his eye but made no expression or indication as to have noticed them, reaching the centre of the room his movements were sudden restricted... trapped.

"Perhaps Genji had better consider sending a more experienced agent, if you had so easily fallen into that trap." Already forming hand seals his opponent created a coffin of wind chakra, rapidly closing in from all sides. Dezel without the least notion of concern watched until the final moment the seal was broken and raising his leather gauntlet to one of the frontal walls the jutsu simply fizzled into a harmless breeze.

The man stumbled back almost instantly and fell back over a loose rock, "How futile a technique," Dezel began to advance once more upon the man's position, "How did you break the seal, even-"

"Easily, the adjustment of a single keyword and the seal becomes worthless. The jutsu I merely created a resonance on the same frequency of your chakra.... Shinobi think themselves too highly and assume their techniques to be flawless, only block or to be dodged."

"Even if you could do as you claim-"

"Father gave me the gift of insight, I merely need to lay my eyes upon your technique to understand everything about it. You see Chakra as a mythical force, I see it merely as numbers that can be manipulated to my own ends, not unlike the human body. Observe."

Now knelt besides the man he held his hand out and snapped his fingers. He instantly recoiled in great pain, "The sound waves resonate with your chakra, by adjusting it's flow I can cause anything from pain to permanent damage to organs and the nervous system but that is rather mundane."

He placed his hand just above the man leg and snapped his figures once more, his leg jerked and his hands reached down to grasp at it in no small amount of pain. "The human body is primarily water, fairly common knowledge I am aware but cause significant enough vibrations and the molecules in your body begin to separate.

In short this can go one of two ways, you die an honourable death by the sword and tell me who else you have been in contact with or I take the information by force and let you die a long and painful death."

"Fuck off!"

...

Dezel walked away from the bloody pulp scarcely recognisable of a man at all, gore and remains left partially fused with one another throwing his bloody cloak to the floor he kicked free a gas valve leaving an open match at the door. Pressing his hand to his ear, "Target is Eliminated."

"Very good.... Did you recover the intel?"

"He told no one else..."

He stopped briefly to see the building explode into a fireball in the distance consumed in flames of the great destroyer any evidence that might have been found went up with the collapsed roof. The sands turned red a deep crimson as if coated in blood, and the people rushing to the scene rotted away before his eyes. Instead now he found a older man stood at his side, beneath cloak and hood his features were impossible to tell but that scarcely mattered a simple glance and he knew his name.

"How I do enjoy your work, to obtain knowledge in such a forceful manner does it please you?"

"Knowledge is power and power is liberty if not for your counter part we would have not found ourselves in this situation Dust."

"Heh the scythe contains my soul most pure, what did you expect beyond the power it possesses. The power you might yet possess... The power to see your fathers dreams come true as you had been created to do."

"The name Hattori alone is enough to make me reconsider, I know of your shared history and your goals and they do not coincide with Fathers."

"Do they not? He wishes to lead humanity on the next step of evolution, if they were to face a threat significant enough they might yet seek his aid."

"What good is controlling the world if it is already dead?"

"Hah! The world has always been dead but it is of little importance, you are a part of the game if you like it or not, and only one will pervail and Hattori will fall. The Fates have already been strung and you know as well as I that this 'peace' cannot last."

The world turned to normal and Dezel frowned, turning back to walk down the streets concealing his bloodied hands in deep pockets.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Shadow Leap Onto The Heaven's Veil: The Fray of the River Styx Forms​
Assumptions. All of which merely try to peg a nerve onto his peace. Silent, as she spoke irrelevant nonsense. Mao could easily dispel all auctions of her offer, even the proximity was far too unnecessary. She began to speak, she began to taunt, she began to laugh, mock and all. But it didn't faze him, he remained with inner peace, revenge? No, this was not a journey for revenge. He didn't feel any darkness, he didn't sense anything of the such. No desires? What did she speak? The boy didn't owe her an explanation, he didn't owe her anything. Especially a weird stranger whom she just happened to meet traveling across the road on a busy night. What did she expect? That him as a another human being would just as easily give up any an all inclination to her due to the facet of her dress? The tinge of her voice? The aura of her self? If anything, Mao felt that he was right in avoiding such trouble. And with every flame of her poison she just continued. Assuming. She knew absolutely nothing. The silence? The coldness? This merely is him tranquil with what's around, speaking to a random stranger? Talking all this as if he was an open history book? What really was she talking about? 

All this encased in a single feature where Mao merely represented as a lifted brow. In between the everything he spoke. He merely ushered. With the tranquil tone of his own breath coursing through the air and vividly displaying the offered

"I was wrong. Not only are you are insane, you also have no idea what you're talking about."

His hand didn't leave the comfort which rested upon the hilt of his blade, his eyes trained on the oddity before him. This night was just like any other, with strange faces some of which were incredibly kind, while other were completely strange. This one in particular, was just plain rude. This didn't really rise any sort of emotion, not because he didn't feel, not because he didn't know how to feel, not because he didn't want to feel, but because it help no purpose to feel anything for this situation. It was dumb, it didn't require an answer. Someone just got insulted, jumped a bunch of conclusions and mapped out some odd plan of a man she's never met. It's not as she was wrong he did lose the arm, but everything else, was just off beat.

Simplicity, even if he believed in wished he wouldn't undo, or redo anything. This path was one he chose, this arm was the consequence. He had to live with that and move on. It lead him to met Parashi, it lead him to witness a world much different that what he could imagine, he was able to accept the evil within and control it much more effectively than before. He wasn't scarred, he merely matured. He merely noted what was what caused him to lose, the impulses which groped him towards danger, and even though he wished to end the suffering, he is not one that will do it for sake of revenge. He was not vengeful, he didn't feel any remorse after loosing such, he had to let go and accept. The inner peace that guided him was one of liberation. Something so easy, so flimsy as a wish. Perhaps to those without the capabilities, that shred of hope could keep them vivid enough to pursue their future. But no, even as a man with only one arm, he could still function without the need of a wish. 

Her mien, as if disgusted. Her tune, as if to hurt him. It was just rather immature, and she dared call him the child? 

"Have a good one." 

As he said such a child roamed towards their destination. He began to speak about the same deal that she offered. A shrug, and he paced into the distance once more. He didn't feel like questioning any further than what's needed. Whatever customs roamed on this place did not matter, it was their culture, but much like the rest, it was just one of many destination. Past mid-night, the only true question that crossed his head was... Why was a child away this late into the night?


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2016)

Team 6

 30 Days of Night
 Part 3
 Interaction

​ 











_______________________________________________​ 
"Takashi-kun,"  she called, feeling a bit nervous. "Do you want to partner up for the brawl?"

Takashi's heart skipped a beat. She had got his message. Out of nowhere, the boy's hands started to clam up unattractively.

Smiling, she realized she hadn't really introduced herself yet. "My name's Yuuko, by the way. I don't really have much experience fighting..." The genin admitted, looking down at her hands.

The blonde laughed at her admission and mannerisms. Yuuko was such a beautiful girl. So pretty that it was intimidating even.

"I guess it's a good  thing I decided not to change out of my mission outfit for the festival.  Wearing a yukata is definitely part of a festival experience - doesn't  it just sound incredibly romantic to you?"

This time, Takashi's heart skipped several beats. Was Yuuko trying to drop a hint? If she was, Takashi would bite the fuck out of this bait.

 "A girl would walk around and  the strap in her shoe would get loose and then a prince would come along  and carry her home - but this is my first time in Kotogakure so I  didn't know of any shops around that would sell traditional clothes at  reasonable prices and I don't make a habit of bringing such clothes  along for a mission," she babbled on, her eyes moving quickly as she wanted to take in all the decorations around her.

"Look no further lil mama. I'm in fact a prince," Shinji boasted, shoving his way in between Yuuko and Takashi. "Sayano is a princess and hell even Takashi...well he's a special case. The Inoue clan is a very royal and respected family Yuuki."

"Yuuko." Takashi said correcting his brother.

"Yuuka."

"Still wrong" Takashi said shrugging exasperated as Shinji bounded ahead. 

Suddenly, the girl stopped, her shoulders tensing up as she felt a chill  run down her spine. The abruptness of her halt caused Takashi to be yanked back roughly. Yuuko looked terrified, but of what, Takashi was unsure. Peering around the kunoichi's back, Takashi found the horrid source of Yuuko's affliction. Behind the dark haired girl stood Kaede, panting heavily on Yuuko's spine. Hesitantly, Yuuko spoke. Maybe its best if you hook up with Kaede-chan though, Takashi-kun,"

"Blergh.." came the noise gurgling inside Takashi's throat. He slapped his hand over his mouth to prevent vomit from spraying everywhere. Yuuko looked at the boy concerned, completely ignorant to the power her words held. In no way, shape, or form was Takashi going to "smash" Kaede. The mere thought was crippling, leaving Takashi doubled over as he continued to battle the urge to puke.

Leaning closer to him, she whispered low so only the boy and Asami walking to her other side could hear. Are you two dating or something?

Asami was the first person to jump onto Yuuko's question. "Not one bone in his body is good enough for me."

"Absolutely positively not." Takashi whispered harshly, grabbing Yuuko by the shoulders. The girl chuckled lightly. She had certainly encountered an interesting bunch.

In a short time, Team 6 and Yuuko arrived at the Kotogakure Gladiator arena. It was the largest game at the festival and consequently the most impressive. There was a massive crowd surrounding the perimeter, but Team 6 and Yuuko pushed their way through until they reached the front, where their journey was obstructed by an enormous glass wall that served as a barrier to keep water inside the tank. Inside the tank were dozens of circular platforms utilized by the constants as they fought for supremacy above the gigantic pool's rippling waves. Currently a match was on-going and the scales were strongly tipping in one team's favor.

"GRUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" A girl screamed as she launched herself across the pool towards her opponent. She lifted her padded staff as high as she possibly could and swung down upon her male adversary with exceptional power. The man managed to block it with his own padded staff and grunted as the force of the blow caused his circular platform to rock unstably.

"EAT SHIT!" the man yelled, mustering his strength to force the girl back. Using the power of his push, the girl effortlessly was able to perform a back flip and land safely on another. She smirked.

"The only thing I'll be tasting is victory."

On the other side of the pool, a boy was fiercely squaring off with another male contender in close quarter combat on the same platform. The water surrounding the platform was especially chaotic and constantly splashed on the blue platform, making it extremely slick. The older of the two men swung high with his padded staff to strike his opponent, but missed when the other ducked in the nick of time. However in the process of ducking, the young man slipped and fell completely sprawled out on his stop. Takashi rushed up to the glass in panic.

"Genta, get up, get up, get up, GET UP!"

Genta's eyes wandered for a second trying to find Takashi but his opponent was relentless in his attack, forcing Genta to refocus. The opponent tried to pin Genta to the matt, but the genin was too quick and scurried through the man's open legs to get to the other side of the platform. Angered, the man quickly swiveled on his heels to catch Genta, but he too slipped. "CURSES!" the man shouted as he struggled to regain his balance. Seizing the moment, Genta made his escape and headed in the direction of his sister Megumi.

The rules were simple. All the genin needed to do was knock one of their opponents into the water. Once they did that, the opposing team would be disqualified. Their opponents made it their mission to keep the siblings separated and they had succeeded in that goal until moments ago. Victory for the siblings was inevitable. When Genta has jumped into the air to attack, the opponent had Megumi pinned to the platform and was sliding her on her back towards the edge. Before he managed to dump the girl into the cold, deep pool of water, Genta swung his padded staff horizontally and smacked the opponent across the back of his head. The force of the blow caused the man's head gear to come off and he stumbled around disoriented. Closing in, the dazed man's teammate bounded across slick platforms trying to rush to his partner's aide. He was too slow. Megumi and Genta waited until the man got within paces of them before they pushed his teammate into the chilling water. 

"THAT'S MATCH! ONCE AGAIN, GENTA AND MEGUMI REIGN SUPREME AND EARN THEIR 9TH CONSECUTIVE WIN!" yelled the referee waving his flag. The siblings stood on the platforms smugly and watched their bitterly defeated opponents leave the ring. They were on fire. Who could stand up to them? People murmured in the crowd, trying to discuss who wanted to go next to try and dethrone the duo, but no one could step forward. When it seemed like no one would be brave enough to challenge the tyrants, Takashi bravely stepped foward.

"We will take them on!" Takashi shouted with his fist clenched and a fire burning in his eyes. It was logical that he'd be the one to take down Genta, his best friend.

The referee nodded in agreement. "Look at this folks! Kotogakure's very own royalty getting involved. That's when you know it's serious. Very well Sir Takashi. Who is your partner?"

Asami may have sealed their victory without question, but Takashi was confident in Yuuko too. Although he didn't know her strategic abilities and strength, the fact that she was sent somewhere as far as Kotogakure for a mission from Kumogakure as a genin spoke for itself. Squeezing Yuuko's hand, Takashi spoke. "That's easy. My partner is-"

"Me! Kuriyama Kaede." the little girl squealed excitedly as she was already making her way up the steps to enter the arena. Takashi's arms fell limp to his side and his face because distorted with agony.

"THEN IT'S SETTLED! LET THIS NEXT MATCH NOW BE UNDER WAY!"

"BUT SIR, SHE'S NOT MY PARTNER!" Takashi screamed, pained with anguish. The referee shook his head sympathetically.

"I'm sorry Sir Takashi, but you know the rules. Once pairings are announced for a match, you can't recant them unless you forfeit."

"Bet. Then I for-" 

SMACK

Before Takashi could finish the word forfeit, Asami had punched him in the back of the head and dragged him to the small staircase where Kaede was waiting for him, completely dressed in the necessary gear. "He intends to play." Asami said cheekily as she skipped back to her location beside Sayano. Asami looked around for Shinji, but the man who was their sensei, was gone. "Where's Shinji-sensei?" Asami asked, tapping Sayano on the shoulder. Sayano signed and pointed to her right. A ways down, Shinji could be seen conversing with a very unreceptive  female. After seeing that sight, Asami sighed as well. "When will he give up on chasing Chiase-sensei?"

"Ha. Never." Sayano laughed.

When Takashi came to, he was standing on a wobbly blue platform with Kaede next to him, on her face etched a fierce expression. The blonde slowly began to take in his surroundings. Water. Blue platforms. Water. Genta. Megumi. Water.

"BEGIN!!!!" screamed the referee with veins aggressively bulging from his neck. That's when it all hit Takashi. He was now in the middle of a match. In a match against Genta and Megumi, with Kaede as his partner. Wasn't life grand? Takashi sadly looked over to Yuuko who was standing in the crowd looking upon him anxiously.

"How unfortunate..." Takashi said despondently before a padded pole smashed him across the face.
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2016)

_
The Hawk And The Bunny
Liquid Time Event
_​


There was something about his personality that bothered the White Rabbit. There was something about him that she wanted to wipe off the face of the earth. He was a disgusting human being with no passion, no desire, and more than likely a waste of space. However, things had a way of working in her way. Maybe he would never make a wish, but she knew what wishing would bring, especially from a weak willed person that had just presented itself to her. It was like a wolf passing up a huge and healthy buck, only to get a newborn sickly calf. However, prey was prey and in the end, she would have some fun before the night is over.

Maybe she could have the chance to take the other arm.​
A man with a wolf mask came out of the bushes and looked in the direction the young boy left. The wolf pelt that draped across his bare back and the skull of the wolf that hid his face, didn?t erase the smug smile that was across his face. The young girl was his trainee, someone that he had to look out for, but he couldn?t help but like to tease his little understudy. The girl bit her nails as the boy behind her made his wish.

?Looks like someone is pissed.? The wolf teased her causing her to look up, her eyes for a minute flashed a bit of worry, before she twirled the end of her hair, ?What?s the matter? Mad that he didn?t take up your offer.?

The girl frowned a bit as she looked up at the wolf, before pulling down her bunny ears, ?I?.I?m not ready for strong willed people yet am I??

The wolf cheesed a bit, ?No way~ You aren?t at the level like me and Queenie, but hear me out, you?ll get there one day. Although I wonder now?.What is my cute trainee going to do??

The girl let go of her ears as she placed the mask back on. Behind her darkness swirled behind her as the child that made the wish began to transform. His body cracked and deformed, his skin blacken as his face elongated. He looked like nothing what he did before, but she didn?t care to remember his face. The simple fact that he transformed meant that his soul was too weak willed to complete the wish, and that there has to be paid for not paying for the full price. 

?Isn?t it obvious?? She asked as she looked up at the wolf, her blue eyes turned red as the transformation jutsu began to flicker, ?I?m going to have fun?.?

_*AAAAAAAAAAAUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH*_​
The monster let out a painful scream. The girl turned around and smiled at her work, ?The night still young, and plus I want to play with him a bit longer.?

The wolf frowned for a minute before letting out a breath of release, ?Don?t take your game too far, him and him only?.And make sure you handle your mess.?

?Yes sir~? The girl smiled before turning to the newly transformed monster, ?Oh it look like someone is mad at me~?

She laughed for a good minute

?It?s not my fault your desire was so weak~? The White Rabbit placed her mask on, and rushed in the direction the boy went. 

She was leading the monster to the boy, the wolf took another deep breath. That girl was too much when she wanted to have fun, but as long as nothing went south too fast, he?ll trust her and her little game.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 28, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Shadow Leap Onto The Heaven's Veil: The Fray of the River Styx Forms​
The rustle crossed upon beast, mounted like a horsemen on their stead. Mao's eyes and ears trained upon prior conversation. His image hid upon the darkness which veiled  him upon tree and night. His eyes traced the distance which the beast followed. It was obvious that she was headed towards him, his suspicion was not only correct, but it was also eerily so. Exiting his hiding spot, he visualized the distance the monster that was once a child took, this new ability of perception was grand, it not only granted him a vivid image of his surrounding, but it also ingrained upon him caution. Such patience that Parashi handed down to him. Looking towards their direction, out of all she spoke this was, without a doubt the only quality which captured his attention. All that played before him was just too suspicious to not question, not be wary. His feet walked him to his destination. It was about time that the hunter became the haunted. But, like a honed fishermen, he needed to wait, patience was indeed the first virtue. 

~*~​
Moments after the predicament, the dark-skinned swordsmen sat at the comfort of a small fire. The legs crossed as he threw a few more sticks of wood into the seething flames. Their dance illuminated the sight of the distance enough to ward of the wolves which prowled upon the night. The weariness of travel was indeed a fasting one. For a boy who accustomed himself on methods such as train and transport of the like with motorized vehicles, it was somewhat of a joy to experience what the ancestors did long ago. Much to his  Captain's dismay, he wasn't here to enjoy the paradise of night, even the chill which now was repelled by warmth could be said the be yet another asset to be added to his experience. 

A sigh escaped him, overwhelming peace began to surround him. The muse of the night breeze, the rustle of the leaves tuning with sound of the nocturnal beasts roamed across the not so distant flow of the river of Tani. His hands made it way to a pouch on his side which contained a small liter of water, drowning his throat with the liquid, he found satisfaction with a release of air. How long since he started this journey? Maybe it wasn't time to rattle his mind around it, what it was, was a time for meditation. On his mind however, crossed another individual he had met long ago, one who said their lives was much like the one he lived now. She, a archer who lived in the northern hemisphere where the summit was located. Where snow is never ending, and men and woman are dressed in heavy clothing. There where he met a friend whom he hasn't seen yet, another of which did not live her life ruled under technology. She was, in fact much like his in this aspect. Perhaps she had found the answer to her problems, perhaps she had successfully managed to apprehend those that did her wrong.

But perhaps not. The thought rallied at his mind, but rather than sully on its contents the boy released it with a breath. Another gulp of his water, before he closed the cap and placed the blade on his lap. The moon bathed the night with it subtle glow, soon morning would met him and he would continue his journey further. A Neo-pirate that merely wondered.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 29, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
This was not something he was prepared for, Jirou felt his arm cracking as the man stood above him, foot held firmly on his wrist. He didn?t speak? He looked down, blank white mask with only two holes for eyes? Without a word, he raised his blade and swung it downward, was this going to be his end? Was Jirou to die here without a chance to rescue her? He couldn?t? He had to do something! 

--- Earlier --- 

?They?re going to die?? Jirou dashed down the steps, ignoring the bodies as well as he could? He didn?t have time to think about that right now. It would only serve to drag him down into the depths and he couldn?t do that, he had to function, he needed to be able to think right now so he could save Megumi? 

?The pain, It?s getting severe.? He thought to himself, he?d need to make a stop? The nearest bathroom, that? would do nicely. He tore through the cabinets looking, looking for anything he could find.  A bottle of aspirin! That would have to do for now! With one large gulp, he downed a few pills, This should help out, it should give him enough time to stop those three before anyone else had to die.

--- With Megumi --- 

?You?re sick you know that.? She grumbled, trying to free her hands, as they had been tied down behind her? though she was sat in quite the nice wooden chair. 

?I?m only trying to show him the truth.? The masked man clenched his fists and turned to look at the young woman. ?You don?t understand the pain and suffering I?ve gone through.? He near growled as he spoke. 

?You don?t seem to understand, the moment I get free from this, I?m going to kill you.? Megumi?s eyes burned, she was serious, and he could feel it. 

?That?s all well and good, believe what you must. But there is nothing, nothing I won?t do to see him awaken.? The turned to stare at a monitor, upon it was Jirou, running rampant through the mansion. 

?He?s been through enough!? Megumi screamed, ?He?s? He?s been through too much!? A tear began to form in her eye as she spoke. ?Please, stop this...? 

?No.? The masked man shook his head, ?He?s not been through nearly enough.? 

?He watched his own brother die!? The young sensai screamed.

?And? We?ve all watched people die.. It?s the life of you shinobi is it not? You can?t save everyone. Though the era of peace has been far longer than expected? Just how long do you believe it will truly last?? 

?I Don?t care how long it lasts! He doesn?t need to see that kind of life? He, He can change it!? 

?Yes.? The masked man snickered as he spoke, ?He can.?

--- Back With Jirou ---

Just after receiving a nice dose of pain killer, a massive man bust in through the wall. He had to be over six foot and he most assuredly wasn?t like the other men on this island? He wore a cloak and mask like the others, but his mask was plain, simple. It was a pure white mask, with only two eye holes. 

?Please, don?t do this.? Jirou readied himself, but the punch seemed to come out of no where and felt like he was hit by a truck. He flew backward, out of the bathroom, through its door and flush into a wall. 

?Atatata...? Jirou rubbed his face and shook his head. ?That?s not fair...? He groaned, Something was, off? He?d been feeling it since he woke up. Sluggish, woozy, his body wasn?t responding properly to his own commands, but he took it for the pain upstairs. Now it seemed to be getting worse, he was able to ignore it at first, but this man? he looked like he was shifting side to side. 

?Damn it?? Jirou gripped his face, ?You drugged me!?? He shouted, ?Insurance Jirou.? The masked man responded quick. ?To ensure you are truly at your razors edge.? 

Jirou dodged the next hit best he could, swinging his leg up and around, using the mans arm as leverage for his own. But this wasn?t good enough, the massive man thrust up a knee and knocked Jirou to the ceiling before he fell back to the ground. ?Nnghh? 

CRACK!

The mans foot fell onto Jirou?s arm. And so, we?re back to where we began. The man standing over him, preparing to remove Jirou from the equation completely. 

?Heh? I?m still? So helpless.? Jirou?s eyes began to tear, thinking that now, he?d lose everything? 

THWACK!

?You?d be lost without me.? A voice spoke as the massive man fell to the ground. ?K? Kiyoko!?? Jirou gripped his wrist as he stood up. ?What are you doing here?? Jirou questioned, his eyes widening. ?I left before you, I had to take the long way around? I figured you?d end up here.? She sighed, ?I knew It was going to be this future cause, my? dress...? She coughed. ?Anyways!? She was dressed in her normal priestess robes this time? thank goodness.

?Let?s save Megumi.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 29, 2016)

_Home. Where we all surmount our worries, lavished under the comfort of our family, of friends. A sanctuary for despair, perhaps the scenery had evoked a tear on the heart, a shatter on the soul. Wherein, perhaps in another time, another line, I would've found this rather comforting. Now? I wonder, I visualize what the image in turn flourished upon me. 

This, perhaps, was what they called homesickness._

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms 










​
A marble, a jade hue which in turned gleamed at the ray of the sun's presence, a field, small playground where all the kids played among and interacted with the other. There, a lonely child, eyes of silver and hair which followed, his hand extended to the distance of the sky, marveling the radiance of a pearls shine, left eye closed, pressing his tongue between bent lips while he paced aimlessly across the playground merely trying to avoid boredom. The teachers stood watching them all while the prepared for their next assignment. The menial intervals where kids talked and communicated, here was where the child would always find himself the loneliest. As someone who had been accepted as a fluke, merely standing in the presence of the hard working would conclude in some sort of dispute arising. Perhaps this was a reason as to why the boy merely walked at the distance without much worry, perhaps not. Perhaps he merely had nothing better to do, no one to spend time with, much like time prior he would wait the short interval until the teachers called them forth and their assignment were handed.

While such was true, a section of his enjoyed this, a moment where he could merely gaze at his marble, study its simplicity, how such a spherical object played with his mind. Perhaps it was the hue, perhaps it was slight glint that the sun ushered upon it that gave a clarity of flourished pigment. While his feet glided the steps which ultimately lead to a collision, the sphere landed between the feet of another individual. The bump which collided the two was enough to pull the young boy whom by the time would be known as Ace a few steps back. 

_"Ow... That hurt..." _

Gazing the subject which unfortunately became the target of his careless behavior, his hand reached the back of his head, searching the words which would usher the apology, face inevitably flushing upon a hue of crimson across the subtleties of his cheek. While perhaps he was intoxicated with the definitions which would lead to his trying to hide away his shame, portray himself as a man before the girl whom he now recollected the features of, their eyes met before evading the others, returning the gaze momentarily with head still turned to face away. This wasn't a serious as a situation, but the child huffed a breath before clasping his hands together, a tight straight stand before he released the words he was holding onto. 

_"I... I'm sorry I bumped into you!" _

A sigh escaped him, her mien displayed the awkwardness of the situation, waving her hand in front of her telling that it wasn't that big of a deal, the boy turned to search for his marble. Trying to alleviate the moment between the two, he extended his hand towards the earth, held the sphere between his finger before the pulled another from his pocket and handed it towards the girl whom he had just now began to speak to.

_"Hey? Wanna play marbles with me?"_ 

~*~​
Today, memories like that were merely remnants of a not so distant past. Now, the change have become prevalent, the boy while still the same in flesh and body, had grew a few inches taller, had lost an arm due to careless disregard, had a sleeve tattoo which function as a seal, had gained access to a band of pirates, he had met men of world beyond his recognition. Life in turn had obtained a new meaning entirely. But regardless, there was peace in his heart, to have accept all these, the malice which once threatened to conquer all aspects of his life now assimilated. The threat was not gone, but it was certain that he felt more in control. This was thanks to the teaching, but now, standing in a gate where men mostly had lost the usage of, a young swordsman stood witnessing the remnants of a place called home. His eyes witnessing its still pristine marking embellishing its large wooden doors. The Village Hidden in the Clouds: Kumogakure, home was now mere centimeters away. A inhale was brought, his feet began to pace withing the premise, he had many things he would do, the image of brand of the village marked the territories within each and every shinobi's band.

The memories flooded consciousness, yet it has not been much time apart. His parents were still here, he still had a home within territory which had claimed him dead. His feet met the market, the bathe of the horizon's sun began to immerse the world in its apricot hue. The glint that the was in between ending and starting was the premise which fueled the many to roam across the roads built to sooth the village needs. Perhaps if it wasn't for the memory which played moments after the entrance that he had not, perhaps, dedicated himself to approaching such an individual in the mess of today's subtle crowd. If perhaps he hadn't witness her image, which interfered with original purpose, to meet parents and tell them of his status live... What a burden he would place. But maybe, he just needed a friend. 

"Yuuko."  

Turning to the subtle tinge of his voice, he closed the gap as to not to have to yell.

"Hello." 

He spoke, a smile crossing his lip.

"I hope I didn't catch you at a bad time. How have you been? It's good to see you again"

Hearing her explanation, he then retorted with a quick.

"I see. Hey, perhaps you're not too busy? Would you like to accompany me for the remainder of the day?"


----------



## Hollow (Feb 29, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Team 6*


*Friends IV*

Feeling quite sorry for the boy, Yuuko waved after him with an apologetic smile as Takashi was dragged by Asami inside. She didn't really pay much attention to the conversation between the other girls left behind as the older Inoue had also left them for somebody else, instead noticing Takashi and Kaede come forth to stand against their opponents. Surprised, she took in the layout of the stage and noticed it was merely a...

"A game..." the kunoichi muttered to herself, chuckling. "And here I was fretting it would be some kind of fighting tournament!"

The fact that her words coincided with Takashi getting his face smashed in by his opponent?s pole was pure coincidence.

Although she had been speaking to herself, Sayano laughed at the girl's comment. "It's a festival that involves civilians, gotta keep things as friendly as possible," the tanned girl explained. "But if you're thirsty for some action, I doubt anyone would refuse you," she added with a wink.

Yuuko blushed and fiercely shook her head with wide eyes. "I don't want to fight anyone!" She said, looking back at the match with wistful eyes. "It looks fun."

"Wanna pair up?" Sayano suddenly suggested, Yuuko turning sharply to look at her with an open mouth and sparkling eyes. 

"Really?"

Grinning, Sayano lifted a close fist and after a second, Yuuko smiled and bumped her own fist against the older girl's. Just as they did, there was a big splash and they both turned to see Takashi surfacing with a dead pan look on his face. Megumi and Genta exchanging grins. Yuuko noticed Genta, the guy, comment something that made Takashi frown a little but she couldn't really catch what it was as the referee proceeded with his commentary.

*"AND THAT'S THE 10TH WIN IN A ROW FOR THIS YEAR'S WONDER TEAM GENTA AND MEGUMI. LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WE HAVE OURSELVES AN INVINCIBLE DUO RIGHT HERE!!!"*

The crowd cheered wildly and Sayano waved at the man with the microphone, holding her hand linked with Yuuko's up for the referee to see. "We'll take them on!"

*"OOOH, IS EVERYONE HEARING THIS?! KOTOGAKURE'S ONE AND ONLY PRINCESS IS LOOKING TO AVENGE HER LITTLE BROTHER'S DEFEAT! WELL GET YOURSELVES UP HERE! STICK WITH US EVERYONE, THIS NEXT ROW PROMISES TO BE WILD!"*

Making their way through the crowd, Yuuko and Sayano climbed the stairs to the backstage, where Takashi and Kaede were already wrapped in blankets, sitting on a couple of chairs with Kaede lovingly wiping away at the boy's face with the tip of her towel, her chest pressed against his shoulder. They must be really close friends. Yuuko narrowed her eyes feeling a little jealous. Kentarou never let her get that close.

"Hey, you're up next right, follow me," an assistant approached them with a clipboard on one hand and a walkie-talkie on the other. "I'll get you some suits."

Nodding, Yuuko followed her as Sayano threw one last jab at Takashi for losing. They were lead to a small room where several wetsuits were hanging from a clothes rack. Each had a protective helmet hanging with the suit and all colors and sizes were presented to choose from. With a small sigh, the genin set to work on finding herself a fitting suit, discussing several colors with Sayano so they would match.

After only a couple of minutes, she was tugging at the fabric snugly hugging her body. Yuuko had hoped she would never need to wear anything like this ever again. Both Sayano and her were now sporting matching deep indigo wetsuits and, after being given their own padded poles, were escorted outside the small dressing area and walked to the stage by the assistant. 

"Yuuko!" The girl stopped, looking back as Takashi came to see her before she headed out, rubbing the back of his head. "I-I just wanted to say good luck." 

"Thanks," she grinned before turning to follow her partner outside where their opponents awaited them and the crowd cheered loudly. 

*"AND HERE WE HAVE OUR NEXT CONTESTANTS! SAYANO AND..."* the referee turned to look at Yuuko. "What's your name again missy?"

"Yuuko."

*"AND YUUKO! EVERYONE READY?! BEGIN!!!"*

Not missing a heartbeat, Genta and Megumi rushed forward to meet them, the boy aiming at Sayano while his sister took Yuuko on, her pole aimed right at her face.

Ducking out of the way, Yuuko kept herself on the defensive, avoiding being hit and blocking any blows she couldn't evade as well. As soon as the opportunity presented itself, she crouched down and ran her pad over the water in front of her, surprised when, instead of getting tripped, Megumi swiftly jumped over it and counter attacked with a hit aimed right at Yuuko's chest.

As the crowd cheered loudly, Yuuko avoided the hit by cart wheeling around the other girl and jumping, a small grin stretching on her face as excitement bubbled up inside. ?You?re good!? She told Megumi who grinned back fiercely. 

?Let?s hear you say that again when you?re swimming.?

Yuuko smiled.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 29, 2016)

_
The Hawk And The Bunny
Liquid Time Event
_​
There is predator and there is prey, things that need to be eaten and things that eat. It was the rule of nature and no matter how much humans like to put themselves higher than anyone one else. They follow the laws so well, because there are people that use and people that are used. Whose who, well that is for them to decide and how a person look at it. So maybe that was why she dressed up as a rabbit, the thing that eaten daily by humans and other predators. No one would think that a cute girl like her, and the way that she bares herself to the world will be the best predator at night. The rabbit appearance in a midst of all of the predators made it easier to hunt those that wanted wishes, wanted more than what life was willing to give them, and when they let their guard down to take a feast?.

That was when she tore them apart. 
Or more so, she let the world do it for her.
She wasn?t the type to get her hands dirty.​
She allowed their wishes to tear them apart. When someone was weak and there isn?t enough will power to back up, some way somehow the world got the payment one way or another. The power behind the dream, the person desire, their will to have the dream come true, was the power that was needed for a wish to materialize in this world. However, if it wasn?t enough the wish would be granted at the price of the person who wanted that wish. Note in take the monster that was chasing after her right now, mindless and driven by the desire of wanting power she lead him to what he wanted.

The White Rabbit jumped on to the nearest branch, the beast too dumb to look up and only rushed at the boy in front of her. 

There was other times when the wish was able to manifest in this world properly, though White Rabbit knew too well how that went down. A small smile spread across her lips as she thought about how many people she gave a shovel to, and watched them dig their own grave. It was truthfully amazing. 

?Oh boyo~? She called out to the boy below her as she sat on top of the branch, ?Can you deal with that for me? It could be payment for wasting my time.?

She leaned back as she crossed her legs her black heels shiny as she pointed them at him, ?Make it nice and bloody for me~?

?Or you can die, whichever comes first~? She giggled as she placed her fingers to her lips, ?As long as you make it a sport~?

The monster had grew and didn?t resemble the boy that had made the wish first. Or did he? It didn?t matter to the White Rabbit, in the end his will wasn?t strong enough and thus it wasn?t important to commit his name or what he looked like to memory. In this aspect of the hunt, he was nothing but air. The White Rabbit leaned against the branch and watched as the beast neared the boy. Towered over him, fur replaced whatever skin it was and horns sprouted out over his head.

​
?It?s a truly shame when you have nothing to back up your wish. No will power, no desire, nothing?.? The White Rabbit leaned back as she took out another crimson behliet, ?Almost hard to pity these fools? Don't you agree??


----------



## Chronos (Feb 29, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Shadow Leap Onto The Heaven's Veil: The Fray of the River Styx Forms​
An inhaled ushered the peace which his body exuded, the rumble of the earth through stomps of a giant became evident, the closer it came, the stronger did these tremors became. His eyes closed, as he sense the warmth of the flames and around the night, the roar of a bloodthirsty beast started to close, the silhouette of a monster was behind the dark-skinned the child. Its hand towered about his head gripping each other at the grasp at its own strength, the muscles clenched as its fist rocketed towards his target, slamming its massive fist upon earth, cracking stone, brimming the smoke upon the area, the flame extinguished by the effect a large gust, his hands searched the flesh of the boy whom seemed to have taken a direct hit from the slam, but from side the blur of his image made itself prevalent, the sheathe of the blade end slammed the end of its head, sending him off balance. Eyes trained on his target, the boy stood ready for the creature as it stood from the earth reclaiming back its balance, noting the target was still alive its eyes glared at the sight of his life, his scream roared at the nights veil. 










​
Their bodies began to surge under the stem of battle, Mao's feet found its pace, following the erratic movements of his target. His strength was undeniably great, however with movements that merely flail to hit its target, the young wonder merely needed to adjust his posture ever other movement and add to his repertoire and adjust accordingly, still the child hasn't pulled his blade, strapped upon his belt while he kept his eyes focused on set mutation, if it were any other time, perhaps he wouldn't done something differently, patience began to assume the new guide for how this battle took place. The moon's gleam the spectator as the rabbit laughed at the child who had seemed to become the center of her anger. Another swing, his knees bent the arm swung with the power of a bull charging, as the gust ravaged the background, the child pushed himself onto the air, rising to level of the target's skull, turning in the trek of his rise, his sheathe connected once more the side side of it's head, followed by a heel meeting the monsters temple sending such off balance and having it land of its side.

His feet met the earth, noting it speed increased, he found that he stood fast enough to throw another strike, his knees allowed himself to bent backwards as the craws drew close to the tip of nose, his twist allow a propel his feet, his leg grew in speed, his jaw was met with the sole of his leg, a jaw cracked upon the strength of a upper-slam, twisting himself, posing under the creature he immediately followed with another strike with the hilt of his blade at the same place, turning, adding weight to the next hit, the end of the sheathe met the creature's stomach and pushed his proximity away. Without ushering any other word, the boy remained focused, no blood smeared the land, the trace of his blade had yet to see the light of the moons shine. Only his only hand which gripped to the sheathe, following all the movements with enough precision to utilize its bluntness to keep at bay the massiveness of his enemy. An exhale, eyes did not leave his target. The creature panting became heavier, teeth clenched and it charged, the boy lifted itself on the air, the balls of his feet placed itself on the center of his head, the weight of the on monster used to unbalance it, a push on the center of gravity and it was enough to push him into the earth as if gravity was reclaiming the weight that it was stolen. 

The boy propelled from the head of the monster, pulling the blade for the first time, but not to hit the monster, but to slice the tress around it, forming a squared around the creature, the speed began to rise, he continued with a tree which threatened to call on top of the creature's head, its horns swung, the tree sliced in the center like hot knife through butter, behind it came the dark-skinned wanderer with the shine of the moon hiding its image on a veil of darkness. Sheathing his blade, he twirled to exceed the damage of his strike the center of the sheathe slammed with extreme prejudice upon the skull of his target, loosing its consciousness, the one arm boy noted the weakness of the monster rather quickly, perceiving its movement and its pattern it protected the center of his head, a large amount of strength, but utilizing his strong horn to wars away just about all the damage from the skull, balance centered at the core of his chest and waist, legs strong, potent in their trek, however the smallest intervention could manipulate the severity of its movement enough to disorient the target, if any other man would've done it, perhaps they would've picked it up immediately, however for a child who had lost his will to consent over his own control, over his own mind it was only a matter of time. 

The moment placed itself before him, of course after knowing the few he did now he needed to await for this moment to present itself. Patiently hoping for the best, but still wary of everything lifting his hand once more, his sheath met with the skull a second, third, even forth time, till the beast had finally submitted and lost its consciousness. Soon after, the boy whom was once taken over by his own desires for a wish peered from the seams of the target, the monsters curse lifted. No blood was spilled, no unnecessary deaths. 

"Maybe you should pick your targets better. If you would excuse me, I have to start the fire again." 

Said the boy while he paced to his original spot, trying to lit the fire once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou?s eyes fell over Kiyoko, scanning her for any injuries, he still found it hard to believe that she was even here. ?What? Why did you??? He was confused, unsure of how to take it, he didn?t want to come off ungrateful for her aid but? why would she come here, all the way out here for him?  ?I told you! I knew you?d need me!? Kiyoko hissed back, her hands placed firmly on her hips and a knowing scowl on her face. 

?Alright, Alright...? The purple haired ninja let out a breathy sigh as he got back to his feet. He could feel the drugs still in his system, the whirring of his head as the dizziness struck him once more. ?Ugh, You let him drug you.? Kiyoko rolled her eyes and removed a small package from her chest. ?Wait? What is...? He was quickly cut off, a needle jabbed into his arm. ?Nnngh? HEY!? ?Oh come on now, It?s just a little prick.? Kiyoko snickered joyfully, a light smirk parsing her lips. 

?What did you stick me with?? He asked, running his hand along the fresh mark, like a dog lapping at his wounds. ?It?s the cure.? The priestess added quickly, clipping the orange plastic cap back onto the needle before tossing it in the trash near by. ?Come on! We?ve got to get going! I know where Megumi is!? The purple haired gennin rubbed the back of his head as she spoke, the wooziness was still coursing through his mind? looks like the cure would take a bit longer to fully activate. 

?How are we supposed to save her? The masked man has her!? Jirou?s voices raised as he spoke, his concern for her safety may have been over taking him a bit.. too much. ?I know that!? Kiyoko snipped back, ?And I want to save her to!? The priestess nearly growled as she spoke, His eyes widened because of this, the thoughts pouring into his mind, just what had gotten into Kiyoko? Was she angry?  Did he do something? This wasn?t looking to be the ideal day for him...

Meanwhile- With the Masked Man

?This is? unfortunate.? He spoke calmly still, despite all that was going on he had a clear inclination that he would be on top. 

?That?s right? You can?t stop them now.? Megumi grinned slyly, She was sure now, that Jirou would be able to make it? He?d get off this island, or at the very least he?d be safe. 

?I don?t think so.? The masked man cracked his neck and let out a very long and low sigh, ?I do hate do to do this Dear Megumi. But there are things that we can?t have happen.? He turned to the woman, tied up in his chair. ?I can?t allow him to do this? You see this is breaking the rules. The rules that I have set fourth and I will not allow this. No one is to enter the island without my express permission.? 

?And yet she found a way!? Megumi laughed as she spoke, proud of the priestess and happy to see this madman?s reign come to and end. 

?You may think that? You may think that her finding this WAY will save you.? His voice was shaky, the anger he tried to contain leaking out, causing shifts in his speech. ?But rest assured.? The masked man spoke as his hands shook and rattled. ?I will be given my reparations. There will be no intruders on this island without MY?. PERMISSION!? His hand balled up, crashing through the nearest wall, sending splinters through the concrete and knocking over glasses and paintings. 

?You will live for as long as I need you alive.? His voice was steady now? perhaps the anger had found its way inside the last hit on the wall. ?Remember that...?


----------



## Hollow (Mar 1, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Mao Motonashi*

​*Crossroads I*

It was one of the busiest days of the week for Kumogakure. Seeing the busy streets full of people walking around her, Yuuko couldn't help but feel bored. It's been a while since she was sent on a decent mission and she's been back to doing daily D-ranks. They were useful to fill up her bank account (especially since people tipped her every now and then) but none of them were challenging and, unless they involved something that forcefully took time like building a dog house or babysitting, could easily be completed in the span of a morning.

_"I already gave you a mission, save the others for the new class of Genin."_ Haru had told her sharply when Yuuko had attempted to ask for a second D-rank. _"Most kids would be grateful to have some time off. Use the time to train or something. Now get out, I'm busy."_

_"But darling, it's such a beautiful day outside,"_ her aunt had told her when Yuuko had asked if she could help out in the restaurant. _"Kids your age should be enjoying beautiful days like these to go out and have some fun! Now move along, go play outside and get some sun."_

That's how she had ended up wandering the streets aimlessly, snacking on a croquet along the way. Aunt Hanako was right, it was a rare sunny day and Yuuko should really be enjoying it. But with everyone so busy, no one had time to hang out with her.

"Yuuko."

Curious, the called girl looked behind to see a guy heading her way. He had a small smile on his face as he greeted her. "Hello. I hope I didn't catch you at a bad time. How have you been? It's good to see you again."

She honestly had no idea who the guy was but he had called her by name so there was no chance he had mistaken her for someone else...Still...the genin looked at him from head to toe before answering. He was trying to pull a laid back stance but the tension on his shoulders betrayed his attempts at it, making him look like he wasn't completely certain of what he was doing. 

The stranger was taller than her, with dark skin and contrasting snow white hair. He was missing an arm and the one he had was covered with a tattoo that she knew better than to assume it was for purely esthetic reasons.

"Hey," she finally greeted warmly. Maybe it was that this fellow was also from Kumo and, like her, believed everyone in the city to be one big happy family! No introductions necessary, brothers from the get go. "Can you believe it; they haven't sent me on a decent mission in ages. Telling me I should use the time to train..." Yuuko sighed as she shared her woes with the boy. 

"I see," he answered, looking like he completely understood her woes. "Hey, perhaps you're not too busy? Would you like to accompany me for the remainder of the day?"

"Oh," she remarked, taking a bite out of her croquet. "Are you offering to get me lunch?"

"Uhh..."

"Well, what kind of girl would I be if I didn't accept such a kind offer from a friend?" Yuuko smiled brightly, eating the rest of her croquet in record time before throwing out the napkin at a nearby trashcan. "I know just the place we can go to. You'll love it!"

Harvey's was one of those places you want to hit when you have a friend with you. There's nothing wrong with sitting alone at an all-you-can-eat restaurant but having company makes things a lot more fun. Of course they know Yuuko. There's no food selling place in Kumo that hasn't had the joyful experience of getting to know her already. First time she visited them when she was nine, for her birthday, she almost ate their entire stock and had to be dragged out by her very apologetic aunt, her uncle thinking the whole ordeal funny. Since then, she's only visited the place a couple of times a year, taking pity on the owners. 

There was a time she visited with Tora and they almost got a life ban but that's a story better left for another day.

The point is, when her buddy pushed the door open and she walked inside, the first thing the middle aged woman behind the counter did was drag her hands slowly across her face and let out a long sigh. "That time of the year again huh..."

"I see the business is going as good as ever Tsubaki-san!"

The woman let out another sigh at the irony of what the Genin had just said, some of the costumers covering their mouths to suppress laughter. "Just go find yourself a table kid, I'll send Yoshihide there in a second."

"Wait," she called as Yuuko motioned at her friend to follow her to one of the tables near the window. "Aren't you the Motonashi kid?"

Suddenly, something clicked inside Yuuko.

_Ah..._

Well, who can blame her, last she had seen him had been at the graduation and he had changed a lot since then. The girl's eyes narrowed as she gave the boy a once over again. Grabbing Ace's shirt, she pulled and waved at Tsubaki, not wanting her to drill him with the questions of a woman who really enjoys her gossip.

She remembered the day they met. Shortly after she entered the academy, Yuuko had been walking around with her head in the clouds. One of the boy's marbles had rolled before her and he had rushed to catch it, his eyes on the shiny ball of glass. His forehead had hit her nose quite painfully and blood had rushed out of it in a comical way. Using one of her tiny hands to try to cover the mess, she had waved away his apologies away with the other.

Then, after picking his marble up, the boy had asked coyly. _"Hey? Wanna play marbles with me?" _

Momentarily forgetting her predicament, poor little Yuuko had clasped her hands together and looked at him with sparkling eyes and blood running down her nose and past her lips, making her teeth yellow.

Today, 14 years old, she still had the urge to wipe away her nose as she looked at her friend. "I haven't seen you in ages!" She smiled brightly. "I hope you've gone to see the Raikage-sama already though, everyone's been worrying about where you've been."​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms 










​
The tune began to ring his ear, smiling across the feature of her mien, the girl before him remembered. Perhaps she was merely expecting someone else, prior, but the reaction was different. The memory was faint, but their initial meeting was not the most pleasant, perhaps it was only just a juncture of their lives where even the smallest of time would be remedied with a smile. Such brought him comfort as the two paced to their seats. Her voice, yet energized help with them the world which began to weigh at his shoulders. Concern, perhaps, but what could he respond with? Sorry, I don't expect to return, this today is the last I see of the place I once called home. Kumo has become his hiraeth, the ephemeral surface of a bygone memoir. Her question, innocent, dug a whole of uncertainty which he displayed with a chuckle. 

"Well, I'll get to that soon. I'm sure we could have a small treat before all that, right? You got a sweet tooth?" 

Perhaps, this was the best method to answer. To join this guild, was to abolish all which once took place to him and start anew, to be here again was comforting, he missed the misty mountains and the closeness of the clouds, how the earth rose to such extremities and how the beautiful stone embellished roads of endless heights. However, to would amalgamate into one thing...

"You like cake? Chiffon is a personal favorite, though I really like Croquembouche too. " 

That regardless of his circumstances, how would he explain the loss of the arm? The seals which contained the power of the R.I.F.F, the strangeness of the situation, the monster he was... It was all far too much, reluctant so that he avoided his parents, merely so that they wouldn't be subjected to the vision of him lacking his once, dominant arm. Perhaps escaping was not the best solution, but all had their moments. And right now, he just needed a friend. But it was true, he felt limerent with the situation that placed itself before himself, the structure of what lead him here today. Perhaps, just maybe all of this was ethereal, the paroxysm of emotion at the height of despair birthed a lovely notion of caring for these, the neo-pirates which cared him back to health. 

"Or what would you like?" 

The sonder hues of men's lives would embellish life in the shades of their preference. If turning tides could speak their muse to passing tourist would they exempt the fact that they are the ruling factor as to why the sky deems to lights in azure? Amaranthine. Mono No Aware. 

A metanoia. The assimilation of something great, but what the now placed before him was Carpe Diem. Even at the moment of silence there was a serenity which he enjoyed. Maybe a tad too much, a peace which rose from the seams of his own serenity. But even with the haunting thought that the other might surface at anytime, he smiled, other would not be so lenient with loosing an arm, he wasn't too much either, but what came out of it... Even the tunes of his companion at the moment sounded mellifluous. It was ineffable. 

Turning the bent of his blade towards the back, the leather which held it intact with the belt slide of his back, sitting upon such comfortably without ever removing the sword, the youth inched closer and told. 

"Hey? You still play marbles, Yuuko?"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 2, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Fall To Pieces"_


Kurome watched their futile plan unfold before her eyes. The pest, Shige, would try to deal with her, and the clown, Zane, with his beast, would dare to attempt a laughable attack on her own monstrosity. The massive black creature, with it's unintelligible vigor, stood un-intimidatingly before the flying reckless boy and his pet.

In the next second, the black mass disappeared. No, it didn't disappear, the being formed into it's shadow form so quickly that it gave the illusion of it. The large shadow, in the shape of a round puddle, surfed along the surface building beside the flying young shinobi. Then as the surprised Zane was met parallel with the shadow, the black creature erupted from it's infinite black hole. It's mouth agap, prepared to swallow the next prey whole, who had no means to escape in the air.
_
"Grab on!"_

A familiar voice spoke the second the creature opened it's mouth. It was hard to see, but a wire had flown from within it's lunges and at Zane, who quickly grabbed a hold of the thin wire and pulled it with all his might, his beast doing the same as well with the wire. Their combined effort pulling out Kentarou like a hooked fish. Coming out at high speeds, Kentarou grabbed Zane, though it was more like a tackle. The two escaped just out of range from the monstrosity's teeth, however, that strange being Zane rode on would not be so fortunate, as it was swallowed whole.

Without any ounce of grace, Kentarou and Zane crashed and tumbled across the sand and stones on the ground, scratching and biting their skin along the way. _"Aghh, I was lucky enough to still have that wire given to me earlier," _the boy commented while fending off his aches and pains. The two knew the battle was far from over as they stood to their feet before the Black Maw. 

On the other side of the battle field, Shige met face to face with Kurome. Normally should would have just let the Black Maw deal with her measly foe, but the emotionally manipulation from earlier still proved to be a thorn in her side. Letting her irritation get the better of her, Kurome took on the meager challenge. Shige drew kunai forth, but it was knocked to the side by Kurome's knife. The small girl followed the transacction up by kneeing the older female in the gut.

Taking advantage of the lowered upper body, the white assassin delivered an elbow to the back of her head, forcing Shige into a dazed and pained state on her knees. Before she could send a cold hard knife into her neck, Rin Houki arrived, grabbing ahold of her wrist. He sent a heavy chop down for her throat but before he could make contact,

_"Get away!"_

Kentarou called out in warning of the two. Just beneath their feet was the mass black in it's shadow form. It once again fired from out of it's form and into the daily light, knocking both Shige and Rin away, while Kurome was on one knee atop it's.

_"I knew I shouldn't have tried to take them on while trying to feed this thing,"_

she thought to herself, biting her teeth down. A moment after, the child backflipped onto a tall nearby building, watching the scenery below. The Black Maw would have to be the one to lay them all to rest. ​


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2016)

_
When A Phoenix Spreads It's Wings
65 Days Before The Election Party
Arc
_​

_Politics is the art of looking for trouble,​
however​
One of the penalties for refusing to participate in politics is that you end up governed by your inferiors.​_
Tani, Kusa, Ame, The Small Three Council, was made up of two representative elects voted by the people of each representative state. The council was put in place to ensure that each village got representation. It was not simply a contrarian view of the shinobi world’s political schema. The Small Three was new and because that they had to try new things, to push and strive for better than what they had before. If that wasn’t what they were trying to accomplish then there was no point in joining together. In this type of system all the villages would get represented in some type of way. They knew the best way to gain presence was to work together, to act as one, and show that they were a force to be reckon with. 

This was the problem with intent born of good will.

“Don’t think I don’t know what you are doing Kasumi….” A grown man hissed at a woman from across the table, “You think you are so damn great, up on there on your high horse completely unaware that we can smell the shit radiating out your ass!”


*Spoiler*: _Kasumi_ 



]



The woman, Kasumi snorted as she folded her arms, and crossed her legs. She didn’t even look at the man that had called her out, but instead transfixed her gaze upon the man to her right.  This man differed from the other because he uncannily resembled her somewhat in appearance. They shared the same crimson locks, the same sharp eyes, almost a mirror image if it wasn’t for the slight facial feature difference, and the mole under Kasumi’s eyes. 

“You kiss your mother with that mouth? This is a business meeting for crying out loud.” Kasumi snickered under her breath. The man gritted his teeth and slammed his fist on the table, however before he uttered another word Kasumi interrupted him, “There is no rule that stated she couldn’t join the running, if you can point it out in paper, then I would tell her to back off, but until then you should know your place Hashiyan from Tani.”

​
The man that resembled Kasumi nodded his head, “There are also no rules stating that we should limit our clan’s right to be representatives of the council. So I don’t understand what you are trying to get at Hashiyan. Discrimination of our clan will not be tolerated, especially since you are the only one yelling.”

“Asterios, you can’t play dumb as well!” Hashiyan roared unable to fully contain his emotion in the moment, but then a small smile spread across his face,  “Though I know you are in on it to? I’m not dumb!”


​
Asterios closed his eyes and shook his head, the ramblings of the person across from him was almost too much to bear.

The Small Three Council was made out of six representative, two from each village, evenly distributed to make sure that when a vote was passed that it was passed fairly. No one village had all the power. It was supposed to be equal, however, as Hashiyan looked across the table. It was far from the equality that he had imagined. Kusa had two representatives, Asterios and Kasumi, clan members that ruled over the school. Ame, the city, also had two representative, one a clan member from Kasumi and Asterios clan, and another member. Two people, represented Tani, the smallest of the three neither from the clan of the phoenix, however whatever perceived sense of balance there was, was close to being compromised right now. One of the seats in Tani was opening up.

“….It’s true, that there are no rules are in state that limits their position…” The representative from Ame got up, the woman looked at Hashiyan with eyes filled with care and worry, “So please stop this foolishness Hashiyan, I understand where your worry is coming from, I truthfully do, but please do not cause any more discord amongst us.”

Hashiyan turned to the woman, his blonde locks stuck to his forehead, “You can’t be serious Rei, you trust them? You see how quickly and how unnaturally they’ve gain in power since their precious leader gained position as Konoha’s Hokage!”

​
Rei shook her head, “This is what the people want….Hashiyan, and we can’t deny the people!”

“We can deny them!?” Hashiyan pointed at Kasumi and Asterios, in which Kasumi replied with a coy smile.

“That’s enough Hashiyan! Do you think so low of us?!” The second representative of Ame got up as well, “We have been on this council for years! You are being paranoid!?”

“I’m being paranoid! Of course you will think that Zi! Of course you think that Rei! Everyone knows you two are in a relationship! Your bias is clear as their hair is red!”
​
The two looked shocked, but no one face changed, “No one said anything, but everyone knows it’s against the rules to fraternize! Tell me, did your precious Zi have you skew the votes in their favor!”

“OF COURSE NOT! HOW YOU DARE SAY THAT ABOUT ME!”

“HASHIYAN YOU HAVE CROSSED THE LINE!”​The two yelled from the head of the desk. 

“Hashiyan please sit down.” The second representative of Tani's voice finally manage to reach Hashiyan, the woman had to literally grab his shirt and pull him down, “This is the reason I have chosen to leave the council….The stress of this is too much for my health. I’m getting older, I wish to see my great grandchildren be born into this world, and yet every time I walk into this room I feel my years being stripped from me.”

Hashiyan bit his lip and Kasumi saw how he curved under the pressure of his partner, “You dare say that Zi and Rei are in a forbidden relationship although----“

“That’s enough Kasumi….” Asterios placed his hand on his partner shoulder, “Respect Ana's wishes…Let’s try to have a civil discussion.”

​
Kasumi took a deep breath and backed off as Hashiyan sat down, the council finally start delegating in the manner they were elected to do so in.

“I can see where you are both coming from, and yet it makes very little sense for us to argue over it.” Ana sighed as she placed her hand over her head, “The people elected her to represent them, and we are the council made up of the people, not personal interests.”

“WE can’t deny someone entry into the council just because they come from the same family.”​
Ana's voice was flared with strength despite the dim paleness of her face. No one dared to argue with her, even though Hashiyan was the one who had to bite his tongue the hardest. Over the years Ana had become ill due to the stress of the council, the woman was his partner but he had appraised the frailty of her heart, while simultaneously acknowledging the strength of her soul. Even though her face was pale there was a fight in her eyes, the reason she was elected into the council in the first place.

“She isn’t from our clan if that makes you feel better Hashiyan.” Zi chimed in, he and Rei had sat down, Rei holding her head in the palm of her hand as she looked over at Hashiyan with daggers, “She doesn’t bare any blood relation to us. Let that ease you old friend.”

Hashiyan clicked his teeth, “Don’t call me friend…..You are all snakes…”

He hissed at them all and he felt at that moment Ana had looked at him with the most furious eyes that he ever felt on him.

_*“BE CIVIL HASHIYAN!” *_Ana hissed even louder, “THESE ARE OUR COMRADES! EVEN IF THEY ARE VYING FOR VOTES, DO YOU THINK THEY DON’T HAVE THE BEST INTEREST OF THE SMALL THREE IN MIND!?”

“WE ALL WANT THE BEST FOR OUR VILLAGE AND THAT WAS WHY THE COUNCIL WAS SET IN PLACE! TO MAKE SURE WE ALWAYS THINK OF OUR PEOPLE AND------“​
Ana grasped her chest as she doubled over, and almost instantly like the breeze of wind everyone was surrounding her. The woman glared through the pain as she looked at the men and women she worked with for all these years.

“I’m not dying….It just hurt…..” She hissed as she looked over to Hashiyan, “She can join the council, and that’s final…..Hashiyan…..Please respect my final wish as your partner, get along with her.”

There were only two paths that Hashiyan could take now. The first one was the one of his heart, he would fight the Phoenix clan, protect the power from them, but at the cost of the respect of his dearest friend. That path to him was filled with thorns and was quite obviously a dangerous path to take, especially if the Fennikusu were as bad as he thought. The second one was to bite his pride and allow the woman in, the people voted for her, and he had to respect his people. His friend would be happy for him and she would be able to rest easy knowing that he was willing to bite the bullet for her. 

The torment of the choice was clear on his face, but for only for a second it seemed he knew what choice was the best fit.

So the words came out clear and powerful, as well as shock everyone in the room.

“I rather see this council burn to the ground than see another Fennikusu make its roost here.” He hissed, “The half breeds should know their place….”

Everyone looked shocked, the bluntness of his words, and the slang that was used to demean the Phoenix clan….It was all mixed into a bottle that was called Hashiyan soul. 

“…My friend-----“ Ana couldn’t finish her sentence as she doubled over again gripping her chest in pain.

_*“MEDIC! GET HER TO THE MEDIC!” *_Rei yelled at the group, it didn’t even take a second before Asterious scooped up the woman and rushed out the door. Rei turned to Hashiyan her eyes alight with a razor sharp intensity, enough to kill a man if she had the ability to, “……The meeting has been disbanded…..However the majority rule….”

“5 _*against*_ 1…….”

“Honoka Sonoda….Or more correctly….Honoka Minami….Will join the council as Tani's representative.”​
Hashiyan frowned as he turned on his heel and stormed out of the room. The half breeds…..THE BIRD FUCKERS! They thought they got him! They thought this would be over just because Ana had asked him to! He would be damned if the council would be tainted and become nothing but an extravagant birds nest. His father worked too hard to see it become this way, and the people before him, and those before him.  

“Yo old man~” A familiar voice called out to him, Hashiyan suddenly became aware of his surroundings. He was in the hallway that lead to the emergency exit. A habit of his as council member, people can see him come in, but they can never see him leave. A dark skinned youth had positioned himself on the side of the wall, “What's got down south tied up in such a tight bunch?”

The older man turned away from the young man, “Aren’t you Kyo’s guard dog now? You're just as much of a sycophant as the rest of them consorting with that charlatan, why would you care about my plight? ”

Sebastian smiled and shrugged his shoulders, “Such a mean old man, how can I not be kind to the man that gave me a solid foundation, my first job in fact. I’m in debt to you, it’s not many that would hire a newbie like me to do such important jobs.”

“Well if you are so in debt to me, you can pass along a little message to Kyo.” Hashiyan sneered at the boy that only smiled at him, “Tell him I'll be damned if I let his mother join the council….And I know a couple of really important folks that share my sentiments.”

“Oh…my politics are scary~” Sebastian groaned though for a second the childish aura that he usually wears almost ripped apart in a second, “That’s a dangerous threat Hashiyan-sama…..I would hate for the man that hired me first, be the latest I have to put down…..”

Hashiyan only smiled at the threat, “And that is why I hired you….Kyo took my father’s seat on the council, he took you, and then he took Konoha….”

“I’d be _*damned*_ to see him take the council.No one man shall have all that power.”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*ON THE TRAIL*​
He slid through the musty wood and stepped into the light, a nervous smile stretched across his face. _I've stepped into some real shit this time. Now, how will I get out of it?_ The men in white immediately stepped back, producing small red tinted blades from the sleeve of their robes?the Bishop, for his part, looked on with a faint look of amusement. "To what do we owe the pleasure of a visit from a member of the Houki Clan?" he asked, a gravel-like quality to his voice.

_I need to keep them talking while I think of a plan._ The Houki smiled, eyeing the crimson daggers that now surrounded him. A bead of sweat rolled down the side of his face; he trusted his combat skills, but there was no way he'd be able to fight his way out of this. Members of the Church of Jashin weren't considered shinobi, but most of them were trained to have equivalent skills, and the higher ranked members were supposedly on par with elites. "Just a bit of harmless research, Bishop-san," he replied.

"Surely harmless research doesn't need to be done whilst hiding like a rat, Houki-san?" the Bishop smiled benevolently, the iciness in his words betraying his otherwise soft expression. He nodded his head in the direction of the officials and clerics. "I suggest that you give me a straight answer. We don't take kindly to intruders and spies here, I'm afraid."

_Cards out in the open it is, then._ Ren nodded, making an audible gulp as he returned his gaze to the Bishop. "I'm looking for Azami Isshiki," he finally answered, and waited. He was certain that name would elicit a small uproar from the surrounding clerics... _And with any luck, they might decide to keep me around for interrogation purposes rather than kill me outright like they seem to want to do._

Mutterings begun to descend upon the surrounding clerics and officials. They still kept their eyes trained onto him, but there was a new nervousness that made itself apparent in the way they spoke. Ren was fairly sure he saw one of the robed men's hand twitch. 

"How does an outsider know about Azami Isshiki?" 

"Bah, I knew that man was trouble, but leading shinobi to our doors like this..."

A stern look from the Bishop shut them up. "Azami Isshiki is hardly a _harmless_ topic," he scoffed, once the other Jashinists were quiet. The Bishop paused a moment, looking at Ren inquisitively. "Still, you have piqued my interest. Who told you to look for him?"

"That's something I can't say, I'm afraid." The Houki continued to smile amicably, but he knew it was almost time to take action. Even as the Bishop continued to look upon him with that serene expression in his face, Ren could see the new hardness in his eyes and the new tension in the movements of the surrounding men. _The bait's been bit._

"Then I suppose we'll have to just take you in for interrogation," the Bishop said, before giving a smug smile. "Unless you plan to resist? Perhaps try and fight your way out?"

"Nothing like that, Bishop-san," Ren answered, reaching into his trouser pocket. "Instead, I propose a game. A game of luck, where our fates are in the hands of God."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou and Kiyoko wandered down the path, The purple haired ninja had to put his faith in to her, hoping she knew exactly where she was going. Then again, considering she could see the future, it was a safe bet Kiyoko knew where she was going. The road was winding, turning? an ominous feeling loomed in the air. The young gennin didn?t want to admit it, but he was worried Megumi was already dead. 

?Stop worrying.? Kiyoko spoke, breaking the tension that loomed in the air. 

?I can?t...? His eyes held a solemn gaze, locked on the road ahead. 

?You have to.? The priestess smiled, warm and inviting. 

?If Megumi is...? He tried to speak, but his throat tensed, his lips trembled? his voice couldn?t escape the vice like grip his mind placed upon it. 

?She?s not.? She assured him, her hand finding its way to his shoulder. ?I promise, we?ll bring her back to konoha? You and her both!? 

Jirou simply nodded, slow and steady, as though he had to force himself to agree. 

They were lost in their own world, ignorant of the events happening around themselves. Two masked persons stood stop the high hills and watched like hawks. Eyes locked firmly on the two possible love-birds.  

?You want me to take this one?? It was a woman speaking, with a voice dark and raspy. Perhaps she did this to see better, perhaps  it was so her pray could look directly into the eyes of their killer. 

?...? The other party didn?t speak, a nod was all she got in return. 

?Very well.? The young woman vanished in a puff of smoke, leaving behind the other? as it watched, closely and carefully. It?s mask gazing downwards, unknown thoughts and expressions trapped behind the porcelain doll like mask.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 5, 2016)

Sanctuary of Sorrow

Content with the situation eyes looked straight Bright sat opposite with a feint smile, the static beginning to return to his eyesight. "What is so important to sacrifice so many lives, what is our objective?"

"Power."Bright responded bluntly looking to Fuma as if that were obvious,. "Is that not what all of humankind seeks, the power to change the world in their own image? We are a greedy species, we all seek power just a matter of how we go about obtaining that power all human actions stem from this singular premise therefore is there nothing more you need to know besides."

Fuma frowned only briefly when the sound of the engine was silence, "Breachers." An officer ducked beneath the bulkhead coming into the compartment, smoking beginning to flood into the chamber from a growing opening in the assault ramp. The breachers as he called them were two vanguard equipped with rectangular shields that hummed to life as a crimson circuitry pattern hovered just off the surface running parallel. They took to the front while two more came behind with the Officer following behind, finally Bright and Fuma were the last to descend the ramp.

Once the smoke had cleared he scanned his surroundings, directly south the battle was now in full swing. Although he couldn't distinguish between the Vanguard ranks and swarm of creatures it seemed they had reached something of a stalemate with neither side taking the advantage over the other. Then turning back he noted the cracked ground at their feet a green light penetrating the cracks, at first he believed it to be a gas reacting with something in the air but as they advanced the cracks became larger and more prominent.

Bolts of green energy sparked between them, and would occasionally hit him causing a brief but short lived pain that seemed to spread across the local nerves. It was only when they finally reached the centre that he realised something was amiss. A forest had grown around them, the trees laid bare, yet somehow still bearing bulbous fruit, and bleeding sap into streams which fed into a central pool, ancient machinery stood silent.

His body felt heavy as if a great pressure descended down upon them, only Bright remained otherwise unaffected moving as a leisurely pace towards the pool. His body felt sick to it's core the energies growing ever stronger and the cloud swelled around them, he covered his mouth as if that would do any good and asked, "This place is poison?"

Bright looking over his shoulder and shook his head, "No but is a quite lovely garden..."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 6, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Seal of a New Hope: Traverse Through the Gash on Reality










​
_"Just because you're now a new person doesn't mean anything, Mao." _​
The man said as he brought the next sip of his drink to his lips, drowning his throat on it's liquid, while continuing with it's speech.

"I don't have any control on what you decide to do with your life, all I did was give you a choice. You're now a member of our family, but that doesn't mean anything if you don't realize where you tread, kid. You can't live life thinking you have all the answers, and if you do you're no better than any other ignorant human being that walks the earth." 

The man throws away his drink, pulls out his blade and prepared to evade the incoming attack, Mao's eyes trained on him, his swings became violent, held no remorse for what was before him. The trace of steel began to surface upon a heavy gleam. The captain began to pace into a flurry of evasion, all which caused the incoming slice to evade it's target, it didn't matter what the child did, all the movements which were precise enough to deal the damage necessary to end the battle, he couldn't even land a single hit. The peace which reigned across his features began to clear as frustration grew larger. Levi, executing each individual action so precisely he had seemed to have already played this game a million time over before. The knife twirled across his finger, a swing and a clash, strong enough to parry the body into a stagger, a turn and his leg met with the boy's chest. Throwing his off his balance. 

"In fact, you're not a new person, Mao. Just because you're okay with people calling you by your name means nothing in it of itself. You were scared, now you're not. Understand that just because you live by the tenets now, doesn't automatically erase anything you were, or how you react. You have to discipline yourself into the art and become more patient. Not erase what you were and replace it with it whatever you think you have to be now. Now stand up, steady the blade and don't merely swing to try and hit me. The game of deception isn't always the strategy." 

Mao stands from the earth and release a breath, his eyes focus on his target, his fingers grip the blade on its hilt and he continued, as steel clashed, his movements started to seem more balance between defense and offense, as the birth of a new style began to surface. Revy who sat at the corner watching the display of an arm-less man trying to fight the potency of her father's sword-play. Her eyes way off every now and against as her session were halved to make room for the new student. However, even if she didn't mind personally, the itch to test out the new protege, it was a surge of excitement, the boy continued to sheathe the blade at each respite, the vision of his eyes, the way he perceive the world became much more prominent than what most of the older disciples had, the quickness of it was what surprised her. He managed to understand the premise so simply, as if he was naturally good at merely doing things. Was that what he meant about his other self? That the other self didn't have any trouble grasping the concepts of things and applying it into himself. The evil which he said was enough to traverse death itself?

She was skeptical about it all, but regardless her father had still decided to make him learn the style, which was what mattered. 

"What is this, Mao? What the hell do you think you are? Like these other powers who merely flow with the desire of some flimsy self-proclaimed honor? What the hell is there to fight for other than for the benefit of the world?  Do you defend everyone? Do you defend the many or the minority? Or do selectively choose who you defend? A sword can be used for many things, but not always is it needed to slice everything that stand in your way. Word hold power, Mao. Voices hold strength, you don't need to be a slave to belief, you merely need to understand. Perception is not mere seeing a sight beyond sight, it's not merely decoding the other's fighting style, a blade's weakness. To perceive is to acquire a sensibility on everything around. To be patient enough to act upon it, to be strong enough to not be affected by the ignorance, by the impulses. To generate your anger, and understand that you are not bound by such. This is not merely a method in which to grasp a battle, Mao. This is a way to grasp life in general. Who are you, Mao? Where do you lead? Who leads you?"

Mao, blade returned after the last clash, pants of breath began to surface as his removed the sweat which flowed on his forehead. Revy who hand supported the weigh of her head began to smirk at the reaction of Mao's head lowering itself to think. The heaviness of it all began to surface through the display of his features. 

"It's hard really, 'cause everyone keeps telling you what to love and what to care for. I guess we associate people and memories with items of which he regard important because they are somehow correlated with someone we care for deeply. Honestly, I wouldn't know how to answer that question. My heart is everywhere in it, but would I give up on everything, really? Even the sentiments of regret and loss and even those emotion I can't have a real control over? Well, no, 'cause like you said, just because I decided to be here doesn't mean anything. It only means that I finally understand something and I took my step to changing that. I'm not different from when I used to call myself Ace, but neither am I not Mao. Who am I? I'm just a boy who decided to fight only using one arm."

The blade returned to its sheath, and he gripped on his hilt. The battle was not over, the spar was not concluded, the art began to surface as the idea began to settle. Levi had seemed to pick up what his actions began to show, Revy on the other hand was brought out of her posture, her attention captivated wondering what he thought to pull without his weapon out to fight her father. Her mind began to swirl a myriad of ideas, but she couldn't figure out the the similarities of his mien and his stance, was he giving up or what he preparing. 

"There are no certain answer for anything in this world, kid. If anything you should be kind for the sake of being kind. Reward is nothing, there risk is everything. To be perfectly, honest. There definitions that guide our language are too literal, you don't have to hate anyone, even if something horrible happens the honor that guides you should be that of kindness and understanding. And I see that you get that, so much so that you now decided that you will fight with the sheathe of you blade, and pull the steel when no option is permissible."

"I can't be the world hero, and I don't intend to be. But if we are all too adamant in ourselves and what we think is right, then we will never really find a middle ground. There's always someone who thinks they're right. And I don't deny that perhaps they are, but an attitude it worth more than a few actions. There are very, very few people who seem to not understand that. And I can't be sure that I will never do something of impulse. But maybe, I can control myself enough to understand something. Maybe, so I will implement this into my blade. Not everything is hopeless. There's always a ways to resolve thing without ever drawing blood. But violence will always be the easiest method. These adults, these kages only see blood as the first action. Mao Motonashi, the Modified Hero understood that so well that he would implement such a tactic to cause the world to reek in havoc. All you need to voice a finely worded sentence, witnessing his power, witnessing his strength it was so easy to get under someone's nerve... especially when you lack the empathy and have the method to make it a reality. But, knowing such. I really don't know. So I repeat, I'm just a boy who decided to fight only using one arm."

His body flew to his target, the blade never left the sheathe. The flair of his movement began to cycle into twist and turns, his hand holding tightly on the  sheathe which was held into the belt by a leather strap. On side restricted itself, while the accuracy and balance of actions, speedy and nimble, speedy to block the incoming attack and follow up accordingly, exposing the blade only when he visualized the weakness in attempts to slice the steel, adjusting the swing mid-flight, Levi avoided such and collided without ever losing momentum. This has begun the birth of his new style, a name would be the next step. However, until this day, Mao has not expose the name of such.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2016)

The Soul Forge
Traitor's Ascension​
The lab coat whipped wildly, the officer and men taking cover behind the shields of the men at the front but even they struggled to find proper ground with which to brace themselves, only Fuma and Bright seemed immune. A strange sensation running through his veins his vision was left distorted not by the augmented display but as if something enveloped him... skin tight it made breathing difficult.

"Bright! What in gods name-" He paused taking a step back and reaching for his gun.

"My boy, do you not listen from the day we arrived I have told you my purpose. Consider yourself blessed to have been born here as I was, for there is no hope for them, not since he escaped."The bolts of energy grew ever more powerful the ground crumbling beneath their feet. "... That day I was told you was hunting down 32, he escaped and you wasn't present when the guards tracked him down..."

"Oh perceptive now are we? You are slow to the trigger but rest assured he escaped on his own accord."

"inaction might as well be-" Fuma shielded his eyes a bolt of lightning arcing through the men some distance behind now, while it struck him the energy dissipated around his body revealing briefly the shield that protected him. Coming back to focus on Bright he saw the lab coat once again now facing the fount. "Chakra in it's purest form, the lifeblood not only our world but Dendar the Nightbringer. The black garden calling..."

Drawing his handcannon he took aim and fired in a single motion, for once finding the microchip and HUD it produced to be of benefit even with the static. The Hardlight round was on target and punched a hole through Bright's coat and chest but he remained standing without a care in the world, blood was a non-existent concept.

"... Feast, Devour, and regain your strength exact your vengeance upon those the light of sun and moon. Your servants calling..." Another hole this time clean through the skull and non-existent grey-matter every vital point, one after the other and none seemed any more effective than the last.

"... I your most unholy of servants Dagra Dai consign a thousand souls to oblivion. Grant me your strength, to begin the dark crusade anew and release you of your bonds! Mother of all and Nothing."

Bringing both guns to bare he prepared to fire both simultaneously his chakra reservoir dwindling he found himself exhausted and when the Fount exploded sending debris and a beam of green light skyward the clouds parting as if fleeing from the essence of death itself. It only lasted for a brief second but in it's wake a pulse of immense chakra spread throughout the chamber causing the wounded to disintegrate away leaving only a translucent aura of chakra in it's wake.

He was left exhausted falling to his knees as he desperately tried to catch his breath cursing with every moment. He dreaded to think what will come to pass when the wave hit the battlefield, the fruit of the trees bursting with a vile oil like fluid collecting and reforming into more of the damned creatures. None paid him any attention and simply lumbered along into the fields beyond.

_*"Abdis tukng! Kumpul-ah kepudanya kuasahan! Burus longang degang birsih sekalilagang! Degang kuashnya, lampar terbong kilat mati yangjahat...Xts vrie."*_

"Shirak"

Forcing himself to his feet eyes forward he glared across to Bright, the light of the fount was pulsating in gradually greater bursts the beam remained but had faded from a solid shade to something more translucent scarcely visible in the endless twilight but here he could see clearly the serpentine figure rotten yolk eyes piercing outwards. *"Bureiku..."* The voice resonated with his very being and almost instantly he was brought to attention eyes meeting those with the creature.

"Step forward."He unwittingly complied and upon realising it he desperately took a step back or tried but failed his body refusing him the movement out right. *"Thank you for the feast, now if you'll be so kind to join them..."*

Bringing his pistol the base of his throat he tensed and tried everything to resist the urge to pull the trigger, *"Did you not hear me Bureiku?"* She asked again and cocking it's head to one side at his resistance, his finger twitched and the trigger was pulled.

The whistle of the hardlight round passing narrow by his ear, a mixture of anger at Bright's betrayal and fear swelled up inside him and he was defeated. His eyes searched desperately for the culprit who had pushed his palm aside but he could only make out the dark scaled hand wrapped around his wrist.

One of the creatures made a pass at him swinging a great clawed hand he only felt a brief jerk as he was thrown sideways out of it's path and watched as the brief glint of a blade flashing in the shadows. His saviour's skin had a feather texture matching perfectly with the long drawn out shadows, his movements trailed by a black mist it only became fully visible when it was forced to step out into the light, complete with feathers and a beak it was certainly avian in nature.

It wore a strange gauntlet upon either hand one seeming to contain a onyx crystal and the other one bright as the stars. As the beast dissolved away he raised his free hand containing the white quartz crystal and spoke a word, "Cepat." The stone flared with life a beam of light not unlike that of the Phosphor guns used by Striga pierced the heart of another, with a leap he evaded a second that charged up on his flank and cut across it's shoulder as it passed beneath him.

The beak turned to Fuma who stood motionless stricken by fear and it threw a needle like pinion into her shoulder. "Burun'hantu" The feathers mixed with his blood and he felt his stomach twist and turn as his body was pulled away to another time and place almost immediately he collapsed to the floor once again hitting cold stone he grunted in pain before his vision finally faded from view.


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2016)

_
When A Phoenix Spreads It's Wings
The Beginning 
Arc
_

“I’m sorry my love. You truly… you should not have to go through this, but you understand your position…The position you’re in right now?”​
Her mother ran her fingers through her hair as she fluffed the red hair with her fingertips. Tonight was the night, a night Naomi and her had to go through together. Naomi looked in the mirror and then looked up at her mother. It was funny how for how unremarkable Naomi found herself to be. She from just a look she could tell all the thoughts her mother was having in her head right now. So many emotions brewing and making up the storm behind her eyes, a storm of nervousness, anxiety, and other things that Naomi didn’t have the reservoir of experience to discern all of them. Naomi looked down as her mother put a bow on her head. 

The words weren’t for Naomi, they were in fact for herself. Her mother was a weird proud woman. Naomi had never seen her mother cry, and she never thought tonight would be more of the same.

“Your brother is Hokage and I’ll be the future council member of Tani…” Her mother placed her hand on Naomi’s shoulders, “I’m sorry….It must be really stressful on you, I can’t even imagine all the ways this must impact your life. What your friends at school must think or say about us…oh gosh what the teacher’s must say…”

Her mother’s voice quaked but she was resolute in her show of love as she wrapped her arms around Naomi, “I love you, I love you and your brother with all my heart, and I wouldn’t do anything that meant hurting you.”

Naomi closed her eyes and rubbed her head against her mom, “It’s okay.”

The words were soft and sweet, even her mother could tell that Naomi didn’t quite have confidence in her own words. That was her daughter, her sweet, kind, and caring daughter, her words were weak but as a mother she knew her child. It wasn’t her making excuses but she was surrounded by such strong figures with such immense gravity that it was hard not be pulled in, it was hard for Naomi to develop her own sense of being. 

Honoka stroked her daughter head as she fixed the rest of her hair. She couldn’t take this back, because this was something bigger than her. This was for her family, not just her husband, not just her children, and not just the clan, but also all of the Small Three. A moment of discomfort was worth it, if it meant that in the future that her daughter and kids like her daughter would have a springboard to a better life.

That was her passion, her reason to of running for the council position. There was no one who would fight harder to give her children and her family a better life than she, there was no one better for this job than Honoka Sonada.

“Mother?” Naomi hands shocked her out of her deep thoughts. Naomi hands were cupped around her own and Honoka couldn’t help but smile. Just their father, Kyo and Naomi’s hands, they were so warm, holding them was like feeling like she was able to grab a star in her hands. Honoka looked up at her daughter and smiled her brightest smile, no matter what was the discomfort, she would do this for her children. This could be the thing that change their lives forever.

“It’s nothing my child.” Honoka smiled before removing her hands from hers, “We should go.”

Naomi nodded and got up from her chair, leaving the room, at the side of the door there was Kyo’s Class A. Hotaru, Aoi, and Dis, the three children that were tasked with protection just in case something went wrong. The three children were probably only a little older than Naomi, but with their power and confidence they seemed much older. Looking at them right now, they were the picture of annoyance, having been kept waiting for such a magnanimous event to start.

However, all that aggressive trepidation disappeared when one of the girls smiled at them and bowed deeply.

“You look lovely Miss. Sonoda.” The dark skinned girl said, “And so do you Miss Princess.”

“Thank you Hotaru, I’m happy you think that.” Honoka smiled at the girl

“Kyo should be here later on tonight, he had an important things to attend to before he came.” Aoi stepped forward, “So we shouldn’t delay, your guest are waiting for you madam.”

“Thank you Aoi.”​
Honoka looked at her daughter and took a deep breath, “Let’s get going then.”

Honoka turned around to the direction that she knew she had to go to. Her head held high as the lights and the song got louder and louder as she neared. She soon with her daughter and Class A behind her stood above her guest, and with a bright smile she lifted her hand as she greeted all of them. 

“Friends…..Family….I will like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for joining us tonight. I hope this evening would be a feast for the eyes and minds. Where we are today is better than we were yesterday and when I take my seat on the council where we are tomorrow will be even better than today.”

Honoka stood at the podium and looked amongst the crowd that clapped for her. Somewhere family members, some were friends, and others were those who supported her in her rise to council membership. Faces upon faces, dressed in the most eye catching formal wear. For a minute Naomi felt nervous, this wasn’t like her coming of age ceremony where she was surrounded by friends and family. This was something completely different.

Naomi could easily pick out the family members that was amongst the crowd, but others were just jumbled faces. Some young, some old, but most unknown. Naomi eyes tried to tear away from the crowd, and looked around the place. Something to get her mind off of the hundreds of eyes staring at her mother’s speech. Her eyes fell on the hanging lights, the dinner tables dressed in white satin accompanied by golden designed chairs.

Red flowers were placed in the middle of each table with a Phoenix symbol coming out of the flower vase. She slightly commended even though it was such a formal event, the phoenix symbol was still everywhere. The hotel they rented out really did their best, but it was only natural that if a clan member expressed interest in renting something out, that someone should bring their A game.

“Please enjoy the night and for what it’s worth, for tonight we are one in mind, body, and spirit. Thank you.” Her mother stepped away from the podium and the live band began to play as they walked off the stage. 

“The night will be long little one, all the strength you can muster, I need you to summon it up.” Honoka whispered into Naomi’s ear, “The real battle starts now.”

Naomi nodded her head, because she knew that nothing said battle field than a political party
​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Mao Motonashi*


*Crossroads II*

"Marbles?" Yuuko repeated after Ace, her smile dropping to give place to surprise and confusion. Leaving the question alone as the waiter came to take their orders, she quickly answered the boy's earlier question by ordering a slice of strawberry shortcake. Ace following her lead by requesting his own preferred Chiffon. The kid taking their orders looked at them weirdly but just shrugged and asked what they'd like to drink with that. After he was done, she couldn't help but comment. "Eating cakes for lunch isn't my idea of a healthy meal but that's alright."

She entertained her companion with some small talk until the waiter came back with their requests, telling him about the high ranked missions she had been finally allowed to do and Tora's unforgiving training regime and general adventures around Kumogakure. As if without a care in the world, the girl babbled on about how she had met the Hokage and he was very much the prince charming she had ever expected him to be, about all the friends she had made outside the village and the small number of people that had taught her that not everyone deserves to be treated with kindness and respect.

Yet, once the waiter had passed and they were truly left to their own devices, Yuuko grew quietly serious as her eyes focused with sharp intent on the boy, not quite a boy anymore, standing on the other side of the table. Stabbing the dessert which had been placed in front of her, Yuuko rolled the huge strawberry that came on top of it to the side (saving it for last) and placed a bit of the cake inside her mouth.

"You're not here to stay are you?"

The question came out of nowhere, even for her, and Yuuko looked down at her plate when a spark of irritation flashed through Ace's eyes. That obviously wasn't a topic he wanted to discuss. Just like he had avoided her question on whether he had been to see the Raikage, he was probably going to avoid this one as well. Nevertheless, she raised her hand and stopped him before he could say anything.

Taking a deep breath, she finally smiled which allowed the tension around her shoulders to dissipate. "I don't play with marbles anymore." It would be rather weird if she, a teenaged kunoichi, did. "Though, I think I still have some of the ones you lent me to play with you..."

Her cheeks flushing indignantly, she closed her eyes and slapped her hand against the table. "You never let me win. Not even _ONCE!_ All the marbles I bought were won by you on our next game and you eventually had to lend me some because I refused to keep spending my entire allowance on something I would lose anyway."

Sweet, sweet childhood memories.

Coughing, she daintily brought another fork of cake into her mouth and chewed in silence. 

"Then," she continued, not giving him a break. "Marbles stopped being a thing for a while and we started playing poker for candy instead. You cheated so much!" Yuuko accused him, throwing him a dirty look.

"I cheated?" Ace remarked indignantly. "You managed to convince everyone you were collecting card decks just so you had enough spare cards shoved up your sleeves!"

Yuuko flushed brightly. For all these years she had honestly believed that had been one of the most sneaky things she had ever done successfully! To find out now that Ace had known all along...how embarrassing! "But you still won in the end!"

Frustrated she dropped her fork and rested her chin on the palm of her right hand, her elbow propped on the table. "We would always share the candy anyway..."

"That was delicious candy," she smiled softly at the memory.
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2016)

Awakening

System Error
Running Diagnostic Protocol Alpha Tango Sierra
Hardware... Active
Neural Interface... Active
Software... System Corruption 23%
Restoring Backup from file - 19/05/XXXX 14:39:16

Restoration Complete... Re-initialising Wetwork V2.0...

SYSTEM FUNCTIONAL

USER IDENTIFIED
CONDITION: DAMAGED
Scanning...

+MEDICAL REPORT+

Bone Fracture - Left Leg - Cause UNKNOWN

Threat Assessment: Minimal

Unable to Administer Morphine Sulfhate - No Device Connected...

Unit Functioning within Acceptable perimeters engaging neural stimulants.

He raised out of his bed painfully looking briefly upon the covers his HUD in full view immaculately identified them as the furs of a wolf, while also displaying the latest medical report amongst other countless things he couldn't have hoped to keep track of nor so much cared. The sun was visible behind rice-paper walls and a window at his back shining warm and comforting rays upon his skin. He'd almost forgotten what the sun felt like and he wondered briefly if he was back in Sunagakure away from that nightmarish realm.

He was half naked only in a pair of simple white attire from the waist down his clothes, weapons included were set aside upon the floor at the side of his bed. A chilling wind blew in through the window and caused him to shudder, "Certainly not Sunagakure."He spoke aloud and turned around wincing in pain at his bandaged shoulder. Outside one could see cold greys and whites of the mountain peaks. A thick and heavy mist covered the ground or was it snow? He could hardly tell with the crimson overlay to his eye sight.

"You are awake then."A voice rang from behind he turned to find the room was as he remembered it. No one in sight, "Up."The voice said again and caused him to look upwards the HUD scanning across the outline of some sort of owl, _Tyto Alba_ which he figured after a brief moment of thought meant Barn Owl. "You wouldn't be the first to act surprised and doubt you will be the last."

"Of that I have no doubt. Since when could an owl make conversation with a human?"

"We came first."It responded bluntly and seemed to ruffle it's feathers at his comment.

"What?"He responded alittle unsure of himself.

"We came before you apes, and you should be thankful the master was willing."

".... Master? May I-"

"You may not, he is a very busy man and why he thought to bring you under his wing I do not know, nor care to. Only that I have been tasked to keep guard that is what I shall do. You are not to leave this chamber until such a time as he sees fit. Is that understood?"

"I- Yes of course, I merely wanted to thank him if I am to assume he is the one who brought me out of that hellish pit or was I merely mistaken that for a dream?"He asked hopeful the owl might present him some means of information.... fat chance.

"I was told to guard you, not make conversation. I merely made my presence known because it is better you know what guards you."

"... If I wanted to escape I scarcely think an owl can stop me."He said in a disgruntled whisper.

"Do not insult me sir!"The owl hooted angrily, "I will quite happily-" The owl stopped and turned it's head almost 190 degrees looking towards the rice paper door long before a shadow appeared on the other side sliding it open a girl spoke out, "What is all this commotion has our guest finally awoken~"



He was alittle bewildered by the fact she adorned her hair with feathers as if to make them appear as the ear tufts most larger owls possessed and how in gods name did she keep warm in clothes such as those? He frowned slightly, "Yes am I to understand you are my carer?"

"Show some respect!"The owl snapped it's beak but he ignored it completely.

She blinked her ebony eyes and shook her head, "Certainly not, I am Chika... Chika Akarusa."She bowed respectfully and looked up to the owl and added in a militant fashion, "Sabi shut your beak. Did I not tell you I was doing my homework, and you would choose to argue instead of show hospitality to my fathers guest?"

"My lady."The owl said respectfully taking it on the chin.

"You are dismissed and let it be known as my fathers guest he may do as he pleases. He will do us no harm of that I can assure you."She spoke of certainties as if she already knew what he was capable of which to be fair hadn't much so far, yet again he failed to do anything but cause more pain and suffering. He couldn't stop 32 and now he had to live knowing Bright had also betrayed them.... or Dagra Dai whatever that meant.

Chika invited him outside wrapping a hand around his as she pulled with a surprising amount of strength for her small frame. He could see now the owl theme ran throughout the estate which was built more akin to a temple than somewhere someone lived. Gardens led to a central building that was decorated with great carved wood pillars symbolising owls of all kinds and within an place of worship. It was the largest building, to the west was what appeared to be an aviary of some description owls frequently perching themselves and muttering to one another in the same tongue he had heard from Genji and the visage of Dendar. Then to the south lay what appeared to be the main living quarters and just west a forgeworks leading to a meeting hall.

Chika was proceeding towards this building and he was left hopeful he might finally get some answers. "What is your name?"She asked impatiently.

"Fuma Ishiyama of Sunagakure... and yours?"

"Chika Akarusa, as I have already said.... Kumogakure. Now you will do well to remember you are our guest and while it is our duty to see you have a comfortable stay how many freedoms you are given..."

"I underst- HEY!"He snapped when she threw through a door and closed it shut behind him, last he heard of her was a wistful comment about a moments peace and quite. He shrugged his shoulders and tried to relax turning to look around the chamber braziers of bronze provided the lighting the room being decorated with various symbolisms the only one he understood was that of Kumogakure thus he assumed the others to be that of the Akarusa clan.

At the far end of the chamber were a series of steps upon which candles flickered marking the path to a empty throne flanked either side by a pair wooden carved bird statues standing every vigil of the hall and whatever the proceedings might well have come to be, for it's size he was surprised he had seen so few people about the estate easily large enough to accommodate at least thirty people comfortably, and there lay empty 12 cushioned seats that appeared unused and yet not a speck of dust.

"I would welcome you, if not for the pain you have wrought."

Fuma turned his head looking to the molten eyed man, he was seated on his knees off to the far corner of the room knelt before a plaque. "Straight to the point then..."He sighed in response making a slow and cautious approach to see a pair of swords laid out before the alter.

"In my defence sir..."

"Excuses mean nothing to me, what you have done is now is in the past. What purpose does attributing a reason to your action besides trying to lift the despair and pain in ones heart. It is a burden you must bare as it is mine to secure this worlds future."

"... Our worlds future...? What was that place?"

The man sighed getting to his feet and turning to face him, eyes a molten silver marked by rectangular patterns surrounding where the iris may have once resided. "Do you believe in Ghosts?"He asked plainly Fuma unsure if to take this a serious question or not look bewildered until he repated it and responded hastily, "No, how can I? I am a researcher first and foremost, if I am to believe in ghosts then I am to also believe in gods and great many other impossible things."

"You are half right, they are not ghosts or spirits but they do exist. What we view to be spirits and ghosts are merely brief moments in which the wall between our realities is broken. What you see is a image of another creatures life in another world. We also use this 'space' between worlds in our Ninjutsu. Body flicker involves placing ones body into this dimension as time is perceived differently between worlds you appear to teleport from place to place."

"... I can hardly deny you on that point."

"Good. Now that is established tell me how did you and those friends of yours come to enter that world. I am aware of the breaches and a great many I have sealed personally and yet souls still find a way to wander into her domain."

"Wait... first how did I come to be here, what was that thing that saved me... or atleast I am to assume saved me."

The man raised an eyebrow and nodded, "It is a fair question. You were saved by Mifune, one of the twelve Seraphim Paladins and for your information he is a Tengu whom also serve as the spiritual guardians of the Uchiha clan."

"Spiritual Guardians?"

"It is what one might call a lesser spirit, a creature or entity that has sworn an alliance to a particular family or clan. It is not unlike a summoning contract except it is hereditary some clans such as the Uchiha learned long ago how to invoke their power. In return when the body becomes a empty shell their chakra and soul serves to sustain their guardians, in some instances a individual may come to join their ranks but only through sheer power and will of soul.

I can tell already you have a great many questions so I propose an exchange. I will explain matters to you providing you tell me what I wish to know. Now who was it that sent you into place and their objective?"

Fuma hesitated remembering the words of the man from their ride to the Academy but how could they come to ever know? Kumogakure was a far cry from Sunagakure and he doubted this man would be willing to make the trip, he seemed well travelled enough but had a daughter to care for and no sign of any partner. "Genji Ishiyama.... as for our objective I do not know only that Bright led us to something he called the Soul Forge."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Main Arc: Honoka Minami's Election Party*


*Icarus I*

"What the fuck Yuuko?" Tora asked, almost startled by the figure of the girl sitting in the kitchen's table. On other circumstances, Yuuko would be quite happy to have been able to catch her mentor by surprise but she was too distracted by the letter she had been staring at intensely for the past couple of hours. "I hear birds singing. Get your ass to bed."

The girl looked up with a small frown, scratching the back of her head and yawning. "I can't sleep..."

With rushed and forced movements that betrayed the frustration she was trying to hide, Tora walked over to the fridge and stalked the contents with her eyes until she decided to settle for a simple turkey sandwich. "Kid you need to pull yourself together, staring at a piece of paper won't tell you what to do with it."

The piece of paper, as her mentor put it quite nicely, was actually a beautifully decorated invitation directed at Yuuko by the Hokage himself, welcoming her to be a guest in the election party of Lady Minami, his mother, as she was to become the 4th representative of the clan in the Small Three's council.

"Mm."

"Listen," the brunette barked out as she shoved as many ingredients as she could between two slices of bread and stuck a senbon needle in the middle to keep the whole thing intact. Meal done, she sat in the table and pulled the letter out of Yuuko's hands to give it a once over herself. "This is only an invitation. They won't be expecting you to act like you're the Raikage himself. The Hokage is opening an entire new window of knowledge for you, girl. Don't tell me you're going to miss this just because you won't be able to behave correctly..."

Yuuko's blush told the woman she had hit the bullet. With a sigh, she split the sandwich and shared half with her pupil, who gladly took it with a small thank you. "If it makes you feel better, take someone with you. The letter says you can bring a guest...you'll be more at ease with a comrade by your side."

Grabbing the rest of her food, Tora got up and left the girl to her own devices...and to clean the mess she had left behind, Yuuko noticed with a small frown. Looking down at the letter, she re-read the most important part one last time before moving along.

*I would like for you to be my guest. I think that you?re someone that can learn a lot from my mother and in turn really help her with the election. This is a good opportunity for your future. I hope you all the best. *

She had eventually been able to catch some sleep after her conversation with her mentor. Much more at ease, the girl began to form little goals to accomplish before she had to leave for the Small Three. Like buy a couple of formal outfits to see her through the entire thing (her aunt had suggested she wear kimono but that really restrained one's movements), have her aunt teach her a bit about the etiquette that might be expected of a young girl like her at these events. Finding her companion for the whole thing was one of the easiest tasks on her list as, unsurprisingly, only one name popped into her mind.

_Kentarou._

Yuuko had figured she would at least be a little nervous; however, she found herself at ease as she visited one of her favorite places in the entire village. Having decided that taking the corridors like a normal person would be a waste of time, the girl walked up the wall and let herself into her friend's classroom through one of the windows, mid lesson and all.

There was a small pause until an explosion of greetings erupted from the kids around her. "Sorry," she attempted to wave their excitement away. "I'm not here to play today, I actually have something important I need to speak about with Kentarou."

Looking away from her cute little friends, she caught Kentarou's eyes and cocked her head to the side, motioning at him to go outside with her for a moment. Somehow, inviting him to a formal event in front of a bunch of excited little kids didn't seem like the smartest idea.

"Don't worry, this'll only take a few minutes."​


----------



## Kenju (Mar 6, 2016)

<<When A Phoenix Spreads It's Wings>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"Boyscout"_

Another day, another time for teaching.

Tsunamori Kentarou, an average-looking boy in a blue suit, stood before his classroom of children despite just being a teen of not even 17. Yet that was just one of the few things he didn't question in this weird world.
Speaking of questions, the young man pointed one at one of his students sitting in the second row.
_"Gin?"_
The young boy with a pair of glasses, named Gin, sat still with a determined expression for a bit and then broke his silence.
"No!"
Upon reaction, Kentarou scorned with a scowl, _"Wrong!"_ he declared before pointing out to another child. _"Sayu!"_ he called out a girl with her blonde hair in a pony-tail. "No!" she also denied what ever question the teacher had poised, causing him too once again be taken back 

_"Tch, wrong again! Tetsu, your turn!"_

"...........yes!"

_"Correct! A+!"
_
A mixture of noises then erupted within the classroom. A wide grin grew across Kentarou's face as he spoke, _"That's right, you all heard! Superguy is better than Batguy!"_. As he announced, both boos and cheers erupted within the class. A certain movie called 'Batguy vs Superguy: Rise of Righteousness' was coming out in theaters in a few weeks, and of course everyone, even a social outcast like Kentarou, was stoked for the movie.

With a class full of children, that certainly led to the infamous argument about who was better. "No way Tsunamori-sensei! Batguy is definitely cooler!", one of the girls in his classroom shouted and another followed up with "Yeah, he's got a cooler costume and he has all kinds of gadgets! Like the Batcar!".

_"Heh,"_ Kentarou chuckled arrogantly in front of their naive remarks. _"I'll give you the costume, but who needs stupid gadgets when you got super strength, and who needs a car when you can fly!"_ the commotion grew even louder when the young teacher made his declaration. It was likely that he'd get in trouble if they were this loud but he was too wrapped up in the moment to pay attention.

"Superguy is just a boyscout! Batguy has all kinds of awesome and dark things in his story!" one boy in the back spoke, which half the class followed up with, "YEAH," in a perfect unison. Kentarou snapped the piece chalk in his hand in half, obviously becoming more irritated by their naivety, _"That's not the point you- agHHGG HOW CAN I REEAACH THESE KIIIIDDS!!!"_

It was after he screamed that, when a certain girl named Yuuko entered through the class. Kogami, the classroom and orphanage dog which they had adopted, seemed to have left the classroom because of all the disruptive noise. Anyways, Kentarou couldn't help but noticed how everything had become a little more light hearted when that friend of his entered.
_
"A formal event?"_ Kentarou of course lowered his brows in disappointment when hearing the request as they stood outside the classroom door._ "I know it sounds cliche, but that sort of place just isn't my kind of thing, you know?"_ the boy answered while scratching the back of his head. From what he was told about the event, Kentarou couldn't imagine a more boring setting, especially for an already boring guy like him.

_"Sorry I'll have t-"_ before he could finish, he glanced back at Yuuko. Pure, hopeful, innocent, those were the kind of words he could say summed up the look on her face, obviously hoping he would accept. The boy had a hard time turning anyone that asked for help, 

Especially if they were a girl,

Especially especially if they were making a face like that,

He sighed while hanging back his head,_ "....What I mean to say is, I'd love to go with you, Yuuko. That's what friends are for right?"_, he stated that in a completly exasperated and dry tone that didn't sound sincere in the least. But knowing Yuuko, she'd buy that hook line and sinker ​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 6, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms​
She voiced a distant past that colored itself before the memoir of his past, he found himself grasping the lost arm, eyes which swayed towards the distance as her words came like a sling shot aimed to their target. She knew already that this was their last meeting, perhaps this was in fact a bad idea to begin with. Maybe he shouldn't merely do what he came here to do. While his eyes poured their silent consent of whatever her thoughts might have driven her to, her hand rose and she placed a halt entirely to whatever he had thought to say, pulling back on the chair he listened intently, picking up the drink and cycling it with a circular motion witnessing ice and dirk mix together into a pattern which played the canvas for a thought. 

Name of which protruded form the seams of her lips, she indeed had at least had a nice upbringing. Hotaru, Kentarou, all names he had heard of before, a chuckle escaped his lips before he merely retorted. Perhaps he should just come out with it. Just tell her... He opened his mouth, began to lean closer before he spoke. 

"Well, you'd cry if I didn't, you baby." 

He rose his gaze to her's, perhaps he should smile a bit more, but playing a game with his own emotion would activate her sixth sense, it wasn't necessary. Her eyes seemed to have lost themselves on the sweet memory of the past. 

"I wouldn't cry, you liar."  Was that a puff of her cheek or merely just a tease?

"But then you started to walk on water like the other kids. You'd laugh when the teacher pushed me into the lake thinking it was the best way to teach someone how to stand on liquid. The hell was his problem, honestly...?" 

He pulled back, a laugh escape him before he began to speak again. He began to tell the stories which acclimated on the good. The names that came out through the seams of her stories, they were too some people whom he had the unfortunate yet fortunate even to have met, and one of which protruded heavily on his mind. Hotaru, one he left at the streets of Ame, someone he had not seen since their last night

"I see. So Kentarou's okay. Heh, I'm glad."

"Huh? You know Kentarou too?" 

"I wouldn't say that I do, but we have our history." 

Her brow rose for a moment, questioning the child selection of words and so to avoid any more unnecessary question he followed with:

"He's... a petty cool guy. I also know about Hotaru, much like you all she does is speak greatness about Kyo as well. All the time." 

The auburn of the atmosphere began to settle upon sky and void while the two sat upon this store eating and chatting away. Though he knew that she expected something of him differently, it would end out the same, though one hand was tattooed and the other was gone she still made no comment about it, yet it exuded outwardly. Was it fair? He continued, telling the story about how he was forced to travel high up north to the Land of Iron, the adventures and the cities he's seen, from Ame to Iwa, from Suna to Iron, all these places but ultimately, it was all to have merely understood a part where of something he wanted to escape from. 

But we live in wondrous sonder, limerent on the breath of life which we would most certainly grasp, such ethereal beauty. La Douleur Exquise, and so ephemeral too. Momentarily, short, but living so vividly on the moment. Carpe Diem. We open our eyes to brilliant phosphenes of the waking euphoria, hoping our lives are laced gradually with the vision of the aurora. Perhaps, we lived too enticingly upon a dream where which we never closed our eyes for. Or perhaps, we dream, for the sake that we choose a life where horror doesn't stem through. It's jayus, of course. A dream we have while we walk and stand and take roles, like the adults we never chose to be. But in it, on the periphery of our horizons we can see the privilege that comes with it. To love, beyond our comprehension. To care, beyond our knowledge. To feel, beyond our possibility. But we live with Jeremiah 29:13. And perhaps, rightfully so, we all do not have to be broken twice. But then he would join the ukiyo. It really is shaded with a hue of Amaranthine, both the moment and the atmosphere. 

He stood from his seat.

"Would you join me for a stroll around the village, young miss? It would do me a great honor."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Main Arc: Honoka Minami's Election Party*


*Icarus II*

The girl smiled brightly as her best friend accepted the invitation to attend the election party. "Thanks Ken," Yuuko told him honestly. "I'll be relieved to know you're there with me. You're...always somewhat formally dressed," she noted, giving the slightly older boy a once over. "But please remember to pack something nice and...uhm...I'll do something with your hair before we attend. Wear something comfy for the trip though, we have a few hours ahead of us. Meet me tomorrow morning at my house and we'll leave." It would be a saturday so he shouldn't have a problem getting things sorted with the orphanage.

Waving she turned around and was ready to leave when, unexpectedly, she twirled back to face him, her arms reaching forward instinctively. Beating the urge, she shoved her hands in her pockets and turned without another word, walking back into the classroom where the kids were sitting perfectly still. "Listening on other people's conversations is not a very good thing to do," she told them playfully, heading to the window she had entered from and hesitating a bit before jumping out. "Don't...copy me. Onee-san just has a lot of practice jumping off of stuff. Bye lovelies," she blew them kisses before letting herself drop.

The following day, Kentarou came to greet her and she had convinced him that using her motorbike would be a lot faster than taking the train, ensuring that they both arrived at the Small Three that same afternoon. Giving them enough time to get ready and for Yuuko to do something about her friend's hair. When the time came, they had walked downstairs and had been directioned to sit at one of the round tables with clear sight to the stand where Lady Minami would be speaking later.

They weren't the first ones to arrive, quite the contrary, and there was little time to make small talk and enjoy a drink (juice because they're still kids). The room had been decorated in honor of the family Honoka had married into and Yuuko found herself amazed at the beauty she was surrounded in. It was the same feeling she had gotten in presence of the Hokage's office times three. Other guests around her, she recognized few and knew no one, were wearing clothes that seemed to have been created especially to bedazzle others.

"It's like magic," she whispered to Kentarou. "It's like everyone here has a fairy godmother..." Turning to smile at her friend, she noted. "Maybe you're my own fairy godmother!"

She had picked a little black dress for herself, it wasn't as grand or as beautiful as some of the flowing gowns that made her eyes sparkle and her mind drift to tales of princesses and castles, nevertheless she was quite content with it. Her legs were free, her feet snug inside of golden Greek-like heeled sandals.



Laughing at the look on the boy's face, she turned her attention to the entrance of the woman this party had been created for. Even more beautiful than Yuuko could've ever dreamed, Honoka gracefully took her place at the podium, where she greeted them warmly. By her, stood whom Yuuko could only assume to be Naomi, as beautiful as her mother, with hair that looked as if on fire when the light touched it. Behind them both, a line of people, among whom she recognized the snow haired girl she had once brawled with, Hotaru. Discretely, she waved at the girl with a small smile.

After the greeting, Lady Honoka left the podium and that was when the party truly began. Music began to play and people left their tables to socialize. Plenty made their way to greet the host of this wonderful party and Yuuko took it as a cue to get over her shyness and do the same. How rude wouldn't it be to spend the entire night without even greeting the Lady properly...?

"Kentarou, let's go introduce ourselves," she said to her companion, getting up and smoothing her dress. Waiting for the right oportunity, she aproached the place where the matriarch of the Minami Clan stood with her daughter, trying to think of several way she could go about this. 

"L-Lady Minami?" Yuuko called and nervously swallowed when the ebony haired woman turned to see who called for her. Courtzying the way her aunt had told her to, somewhat clumsily as she really was more used to bowing, she grinned widely at both women in front of her. "Naomi-ojou. My name is Yuuko Shinohara. The Hokage-sama has extended an invitation for me to attend. This is my companion, Kentarou Tsunamori," she softly gestured at the boy standing next to her as he bowed as well. 

"It's a pleasure to meet you," she told them honestly, blushing madly. She was talking with the Hokage's mother! How surreal was that?! Trying to gather her wits, she decided it was best to move away before her nervousness attracted an accident. "Good luck with the elections, if you need my assistance please just call," Yuuko excused herself with another courtsy.

"My cheeks are on fire," the young teen confided on Kentarou after they moved away. Spotting dark purple hair ahead, she smiled brightly as she realized she was seeing another familiar face. "That's Sayano, I met her once when I visited Kotogakure on a mission!" She excitedly told Kentarou as she waved at the older girl.

"Sorry," she told the brown haired boy when she dropped her hand. "You came along with me but you've looked bored for a while. It might not seem like it but it would be really scary if I had come by myself...I'd like to return the favor to you sometime."
​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 6, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*










​
Jirou and Kiyoko were walking up a hill, when a leg swept by and knocked the priestess away. “Kiyoko!” Jirou screamed, but it wasn’t the time. The leg was coming back at him, his right arm twisted around gripped the assailants ankle. Without missing a beat the woman twisted her body, snaking around Jirou and twisting the arm gripping her ankle. He released his grip, she grabbed his leg and pulled it from under him. The purple haired gennin fell to the ground, he pushed himself with a flash, avoiding a blade sweeping beneath him. 

His body contorts itself and his heel drops down onto the female, she vanishes in a poof of smoke. Using the force of the blow, Jirou pulls himself back to solid ground. His eyes scanned the area like a hawk looking for prey, where was she? Where did she poof off to? There wasn’t any time to think about Kiyoko right now, he was going to die… he could feel his heart pumping a hundred miles an hour. His palms began to sweat, a furnace like heat burned at the back of his neck. Everything told him to be weary of this woman… 

Then it came, a blade from behind, he turned quickly, gripping the handle and returning it to the would be assassin. She dodged, of course she did, Jirou wanted to groan so badly, but he didn’t have the comfort to do so.

“My my, You’re quite the specimen aren’t you?” The Vermillion eyed assassin finally spoke, her raspy voice cutting the tension of the battlefield.

“Why are you doing this?” The young gennin questioned, his eyes filled with curiosity and worry. 

“Because, It’s my job.” She pulled a katana from thin air and spun it around her wrist, “Or are you more curious as to why a woman would be a killer?” You could see the smirk in her eyes, though her lips were hidden behind the mask.

“I don’t care what you are… I can’t lose here.” His fingers curled into a fist, tensing so tightly blood began to drop through the cracks. 

“Mmm, baby.” Her eyes shifted, taking a much stronger locked gaze… like a cat eying a bird in the trees. “I like em with fight in them.” 

Jirou didn’t  respond, his feet carried him as quickly as they could towards his target. He was slow, she wasn’t, he didn’t even see the first hit. A flash of pain washed over his body, blood spraying from his chest as his body realized it was wounded. 

“Nnngh.” The purple haired ninja dropped to a knee, gripping his chest and letting out a pain filled gasp. 

“Boy oh boy… I bet you taste amazing.” The young woman panted, watching the blood drip from the blade. 

“You’re… messed up.” Jirou winced in pain as he got back to his feet. 

“I wonder about that~” The assassin sung, flying past the young boy once more, blood flying off his body and creating a crimson rain. 

“GUAH!” He screamed out in pain, his back sliced open by the woman’s blade. 

“Mmmm, I love your screams!” The assassin cooed, her body shivering at the sound.


----------



## Hollow (Mar 7, 2016)

*Crossroads III*

"Would you join me for a stroll around the village, young miss? It would do me a great honor," Ace invited Yuuko after getting up and leaving some cash on the table.

Amused, the kunoichi followed her friend's lead and got up, linking her arm with his and putting on airs of being an ojou-san. "Since you've asked so nicely, kind sir," she answered before the pair walked out the restaurant, people staring at them all the way.

"Couple of nut jobs, those two..." The guy that had waited their table commented, shaking his head before going back to work.

Outside, the shinobi walked quietly for a while, Yuuko shoving her hands into her pockets while Ace checked his phone. Gray clouds rolled high above them and it looked like it could rain at any time. This, of course, didn't mean a thing for the people busying their ways around the pair. It would take more than a few drops of rain for the people of Kumogakure to retreat home.

High above the clouds, stationed among the mountains, Kumo could almost be mistaken for an island floating in the sky. Along the years, plenty of roads had been built to ease passage into the village which had highly increased the activity inside its walls. Although shinobi culture is still predominant, the civilian population has been steadly growing in the past couple of decades and neither teen could deny the pleasure in watching the busy streets they walked.

"That old thing is still standing?" Ace asked once they passed by one of the oldest buildings in the village, something rare given they were constantly rebuilding and adapting to whatever Mother Nature decided to throw at them next.

Walking up to the unhibitated house that was, by now, jokingly considered ruins, Yuuko softly patted the delapidated walls. "Helped me win a bet last time a storm hit and it still remained standing," she said with a tone of voice that resembled a mother gushing about her son getting a medical degree.

Ace stood in silence before looking at her suspiciously. "I didn't cheat!"

Leaving the street, the continued to roam the streets aimlessly. Hours flying by so fast they couldn't keep track as the girl shared some of her favorite spots of the village with him. Eventually, they found themselves in the park, hiding underneath the giant elephant side as rain poured outside. 

"So?" Yuuko prompted curiously. "What happened to you?"

The shine that had been present in her friend's eyes as they had walked in the past faded as she pulled the present back into play. The air around him grew morose as he seemed to see something in the distance that she could not.

Yuuko looked down at her hands, uneasy with what she was seeing. Ace wasn't the only one. One by one, her friends were advancing, taking steps into a future where they would stand far from her reach. A lot of them were already there, Ace was simply saying good bye before he too, advanced.

"Are you having fun?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2016)

*When a Phoenix spreads its wings...*​
He stood there solemnly, overlooking the armada of enemy ships fading through the veil of mist surrounding the island. It was silent, save for the crashing of the waves and the whistling of the wind. The Mizukage's now slightly wet robes danced in the salty breeze, flapping away like the wings on a bird. Shirō Terumi stepped forward; a single, handsome man against an endless fleet of galleys. "For most, an insurmountable challenge! A mountain too high to climb!" he roared, took another step forward, then clapped his hands.

"But not for me, Shirō Terumi!" The Mizukage declared. Around him, the ocean and mists began to swirl and shift, as if moved by his will. They moved, slowly at first but with greater speed as time went on, towards his body. Then, into his body, as the ocean and mist itself disappeared into the Mizukage's form. "Hah! You thought you could take me on in my ow?"

"Mizukage-sama."

Shirō spun around, alarmed by the voice?he was sure he had left the village by himself when he heard news of the enemy attack. And sure enough, there was a woman behind him; a tall, light skinned woman with blonde hair and a severe look in her eyes. "Meiko? What are you doing here?" he frowned. The woman continued at him, silently, and the Mizukage's frown deepened. "This is a dream, isn't it?" he finally asked.

"Yes. You fell asleep at the party ten minutes ago, and wouldn't wake up no matter how many times I called your name," she answered, then sighed. "You really can't be doing this, Mizukage-sama. There are a lot of important people gathered here, and most of them are giving you glares."

"It's hardly my fault that speech lasted so long," the Mizukage waved his hand dismissively. "But fine, I'll wake up and talk to all the boring people. However, next time, enter my dream _after_ the good part." 

"I should hope there won't _be_ a next time," Meiko replied, pursing her lips. "It would be very troublesome if you made a habit of this... well, any more than you already have. Incidentally... a single, handsome man? Really?"

Shirō gave a wink. "I have to keep the narration as accurate as possible, you know. I _am_ the Mizukage. In any case..." he raised a hand, brought two fingers to his cheeks and pinched. "I'll see you in a moment."

And then the landscape shattered. The sea, the sky, the land all broke apart like glass, giving way to a plain of white... then, a large mahogany table placed within a large, ostentatious hall. Shirō yawned, unstuck his face from the wood and looked up, rubbing his eyes as his vision slowly sharpened...


----------



## Chronos (Mar 7, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms​
Silence lingered between the two. Mao pondered the thought intently, while the clouds roamed across their vision, rain poured ever so delicately across the windowed space that narrowed their proximity together. The young girl, Yuuko, brought once again the history of his memory, his silver eyes traced the feature of her mien, the stapled line of her lips, the muse of her tone, the sincerity of her eyes, the curiosity of herself. While the world before them seemed to imbue the solemness into a trickling drop, whilst on an inescapable field, a vibrant opportunity. She was being kind, her sixth sense rose beyond the fissure of acceptance. She worried, but perhaps she merely wanted to be illuminated. Did he radiate something different? Was he really just lying to himself when he though that things would at least be the same? No, that was in itself a self implemented ruse. Forgotten days which rose upon the canvas on a fading memoir. 

"I..."

There was no way to really answer that question, no way summarize it all. Just a question held a weight so strong that he couldn't really perceive it until it was questioned. Did he had fun? Was it? What out of all of this was fun? Did he derive and pleasure from it? Did he enjoy anything of it? What was it that fulled him to do this? Fear? Responsibility? Caring? Love? Hatred? Sadness? What really drove such a mess into the mesh of his life? Why was she of all people asking this? The universe had it's method of merely placing you at a crossroad, one of which he couldn't really try to start to understand, but perhaps, he could...












_"Forgotten days, a fading memory."_​
A the tickle of a beautiful droplet meeting earth, the tune softened at the girth of his voice, while a rasp rose from the seams a muse, an instrument which sang the lyric of the history which best explained his situation, which best told his story comfortably enough to explain something without ever saying anything. 

_"Lost and no longer seeking one another."​_
_"Desperately still, you're reaching toward him."​_
_"Hopelessly certain you can mend the broken"​_
Rosuto came to mind, the struggle which was how their souls fought through reality itself for another meeting, how Mao hoped that he could mend the mistake that would haunt his dreams, his thought, in hopes to live happily, and hand to the man whom he destroyed the live which he desired. To take responsibility for it, desperately so, to the point that he gave up on everything, to deliver a sorry that was too long overdue. Both lost upon their own beliefs, both trying to find what was right.

_"Longing for a light lost in time, so distant"_​
Their history transcended worlds, so much so that the impossible became possible. How to beat that? How to search so far? But, with it he had to, it was his responsibility to grow. The gripped the lost arm, or, what was suppose to be there, intently staring at the seal which homed the power to ward the powers of the R.I.F.F the powered which without he wouldn't ever been allowed to the academy, the powers which without, he would've probably never had met Yuuko, or any of his friends. 

_"Pleading with fate, to be forgiving."​_ 
_"Allow the shattered hearts to be regathered."​_ 
_"Fighting for love to have a meaning."​_
_"Without a promise to embrace the darkness."​_
_Hoping for a dream lost in light, so distant.​_
This was unnecessary, but as the tune and rasp of his voice began to clear the way to surface the evoking sensation of his emotions in a single wrap of a muse, he began to wonder again what the song meant. To now kiss the darkness that kept at bay all the worries and wonders of the world, that sealed him almost religiously in a bubble because he was too afraid to surface the beats. Pleading with even fate itself to allow him to stay awake long enough to remember that even keeping secrets felt really, really special. He, just being 15 years old, lost an arm. And yet, he expected of himself to stand, and to rebuilt his shattered self from the very broken pieces, he wouldn't be the same, however. Nothing always comes back to being what it was. This gamble, this life style...

_"Reasons ignored, no longer caring."​_
_"How long it may take just to mend the heartbreak."​_
_"Lost and unsure, the boy is fading." ​_
_"A distant fragment of nobody important."​_
_"Wishing for a day lost in memories distant."​_
Murmuring what was left, he began to ponder what to truly tell her. How well could he explain such a thing? And so he smiled, he smiled so brightly, but he did it with his eyes closed. He didn't want to make eye contact merely because this smile, it really felt like it was the biggest lie that he told, and he waited for her merely call him out, to speak in between the lines, to laugh to mock him, but he spoke. 

"If anything, I can only say that feeling is similar to the saying, Yuuko. It's better to have love and lost, than to have never loved at all."


----------



## Hero (Mar 7, 2016)

Team 6
 Politicians of the Round Table
 PART 1
Arc
 











  __________

"This it? Shit's weak..." Shinji said disdainfully with his arms crossed, criticizing the chosen location of the election party. Turning around, Shinji's mother, First Lady Shiori Inoue, rested her hand on his shoulder and explained.

"Not everyone comes from money dear."

The man rolled his eyes, but accepted his mother's answer. On the other side of the spectrum, Shinji's younger brother Takashi didn't find any fault in the party's location. In fact, he found the hotel quite extravagant. Perhaps Shinji was just being overly judgmental to please their father, President Yoshihide Inoue. The President of Kotogakure almost declined the invitation addressed to him and his family, but his wife advised otherwise. Of the pair, she always had the more rational judgment and he trusted that her decision to attend was the right one.

When the Inoue reached the entrance to the party room, they were greeted by ushers who immediately checked them off on the guest list and whisked the royal family off to their seats. Prior to the election party, the Minami family immensely stressed the importance of being able to identify high ranking officials. Some of these individuals, most notably Yoshihide Inoue, were flagged to be high maintenance and incredibly easy to offend. In order to reduce any sort of calamity, ushers were told to be extra diligent with these marked individuals.

President Yoshihide and his family were escorted to a large, round table adorned by a silky white cloth. It was incredibly simple, but still managed to capture the elegance of the event. While their chairs were being pulled away from the table for them by the escorts, Yoshihide ordered the three bodyguards accompanying him and his family to the event, to line up against the wall. Once settled in, Yoshihide began to inventory the other high ranking officials by the photos that were placed at the seats surrounding their table.



"Mizukage Shiro Terumi."



"Tartarus Warden Tsughi Kawahara"



"Ishigakure Daimyo Wakumi Yoshinaga"

Yoshihide's eyes froze on the next name he saw. Takashi, who was watching his father very closely noticed. He followed the man's frozen gaze to find the cause of his current state and it lead to the name Yumiko Shinkai.

"Father, who is-" Takashi started to say, but was interrupted by the voice of an unknown female.

"Hello." The mystery figure who was previously unknown identified herself when she claimed the spot labeled Shinkai. Takashi didn't know who she was, but her presence made him incredibly uncomfortable. Sayano, Takashi's older sister, who isn't easily unnerved, even shifted in her seat and took a sip of water. Gazing over the glass balcony they were seated beside to calm her nerves, Sayano's eyes locked with eyes belonging to someone who looked familiar. It was Yuuko Shinohara of Kumogakure. Sayano hardly recognized the girl in her formal attire. If Takashi thought she was pretty before, he'd think she was absolutely stunning now,  Sayano thought to herself. Yuuko waved and Sayano reciprocated with a wave and a smile.

"Who are you waving at?" Takashi asked, trying to be nosy. Sayano simply shrugged and went back to drinking his water. The girl felt bad for not telling Takashi that it was Yuuko she was saying hi to, but it was for the best because Yuuko brought a boy with her. If Takashi say that, the results would be catastrophic and embarrassing for their family. She was particularly a fan of lying, but in this instance, Sayano was. The next guest to arrive was the Mizukage. When the enormous man walked into the room, Yoshihide glanced over to his wife who immediately caught his signal and the pair switched places so that Yoshihide was the one sitting next to the leader of Kirigakure. Shiro merely smiled at the occurrence and took his seat. Not long after the arrival of the Mizukage, Tartarus's warden, Tsughi Kawahara arrived and took her seat and immediately behind her was Ishigakure's daimyo.

The talk at the table was amicable. Yoshihide talked with the Mizukage and Shiori spoke with Wakumi. Yumiko and Tsughi refrained from the conversation and merely observed. Takashi, who sat next to Tsughi was incredibly intrigued in the woman's position. Tartarus was the largest prison in their region of the world, about the size of a small country. It was a place of eternal torment, where the greatest and most dangerous sinners were  punished for their transgressions. The worst of these offenders were  deemed to be those who had sinned against humanity itself. Takashi didn't know a single thing about Warden Kawahara, but by her position alone, she was instantly an idol to him. She was a hero of justice. There was absolutely nothing more noble. If Takashi could speak to the warden freely, he certainly would. However his father forbade his children from speaking to those in higher positions without being acknowledged first themselves. Besides, the Minami lady had already started to speak. At the same time, Shiro Terumi began to snore.

"Friends…..Family….I will  like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for joining us tonight. I  hope this evening would be a feast for the eyes and minds. Where we are  today is better than we were yesterday and when I take my seat on the  council where we are tomorrow will be even better than today. Please enjoy the night and for what it’s worth, for tonight we are one in mind, body, and spirit. Thank you."

After she was finished speaking, the various tables eased into a warm applause. However the individuals at Takashi's and Sayano's table were as silent as death. Universally, the expression of disinterest blanketed their faces. Shiro, unlike the others, tried to hide his disinterest by claiming that he wasn't actually asleep during Lady Minami's speech, but rather hyper focusing. Soon after, servers spilled from the kitchen bringing lavish dishes to fill the bellies of their guests. Team 6's table was fortunately close to a kitchen and were one of the first tables to receive their meal. While other people at the table shamelessly devoured their meals, the warden left her plate untouched. Takashi peered over into the woman's plate to see if anything was wrong, but he couldn't detect anything. "Maybe she's allergic to what's being served?" Takashi thought to himself. If she was in fact allergic, she should tell the waiters. Before he could find a waiter to potentially help the woman, the warden spoke.


"And so it begins."

Takashi's face twisted into a puzzled expression. Who was she talking to? The boy looked around at the other faces seated with him and no one else seemed to hear Warden Kawahara but him. He didn't know it then, but that statement made by Warden Kawahara foreshadowed what was to come for the remainder of the night.



​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
“He’s going to die!” Megumi screams at the top of her lungs, watching the woman stand over Jirou’s body.

“Do keep it down, I’m trying to watch the show.” The masked man grinned beneath his helmet, he could see it now, the resolve was building inside of the boy. 

“Stop this! Stop this right now!” Megumi begged, “Please! You can kill me! Just stop!” It was her job after all, she had to keep him safe. 

“No my dear Megumi, Things have only just begun for him.” His hands began to shift and contort through various ninja hand signs.

“What are you doing?” The young Special Jounin could barely see through the tears filling her eyes. 

“I’m going to release the restraints I’ve placed on young Jirou. He will be free to use all his jutsu.” As his signs finished, Megumi and he watched a myriad of seals break lose from Jirou’s body. “He is no longer bound by this Islands rules.” 

--- With Jirou 

“What?” Both he and the woman spoke in unison. “No… This wasn’t supposed to happen!” She hissed, “I’m supposed to kill you! Here and now!” The assassin growled, blade swinging downward. Jirou’s hands flashed and shot up, a steel arm catching the blade and shattering it to pieces.

“N...no!” She exclaimed, backing away from the young gennin. 

“Steel release… Steel Projectile.” Jirou’s hands finish, a metal ball blasting into the young woman, taking her out towards the sea. “Don’t come back...” He groaned, gripping his chest tightly. “Kiyoko…?” He turned his head to look back at her.

“I’m fine dummy...” Groaned the priestess. 

"Good, Come on, let's keep going." The purple haired ninja walked with Kiyoko, heading towards their desired location... The base where Megumi was being held.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2016)

Team 6
 Politicians of the Round Table
 PART 2
Arc
 











  __________

"We're leaving" Yoshihide said firmly pushing himself away from the  table after he finished his meal. Those words came as a shock to his two  younger children Sayano and Takashi. They had only just arrived. 

"Father!" Takashi spoke without thinking of the consequences. Yoshihide  delivered a blazing hot gaze in his youngest child's direction. 

"Who do you think you're speaking to, raising your voice? I'm not one of  your little friends." The president spat, waving his hands in a  demeaning manner. Takashi looked to his mother for help, but the woman  calmly wiped her mouth with a napkin as if nothing was happening.  Yoshihide wasn't the only person at their table who was ready to leave.  Ishigakure's Daimyo was especially jubilant. 

"I'm relieved I was not the one to make the first move. Your leaving  makes mine all the much more easier Mr. President." she laughed, her  tone full of snobbery.

Takashi looked over at the Daimyo bewildered. Her too? Was this just  something politicians do? He bit his lip and sank into his seat,  depressed that his idea of a fun night was shot from the sky and  careening towards the ground in a blazing wreckage. Sayano on the other  hand remained silent, keeping her emotions under wraps. Whatever her  father said was absolute. Takashi knew this as well and it bothered  Sayano that the boy would try to convince the man otherwise. 

"Nori, notify the driver to return to us at once" Yoshihide demanded of  his female bodyguard not standing too far away from him. The woman  nodded and obeyed the president's command. While The Inoue were planning  their exit, Warden Kawahara announced her own. 

"Elections are highly-publicized puppet shows. Many puppets in the show  are handled by the same owner, and regardless of their different  costumes and voices, their agenda is one and the same. I take my leave."  The woman receded from the table and was followed by the bodyguards who  had accompanied her. Shiro, the Mizukage watched his table  disintegrate, saddened. The party had just begun and he was all about  having a good time. The only individuals who remained at the table were  the Inoue, the Mizukage, and the enigma known as Yumiko Shinkai. If  Takashi and Sayano were to be honest, they would have preferred that  Yumiko had left long ago. 

Not long after calling the driver of the Inoue, Nori approached  Yoshihide and Shiori and whispered in their ears. Apparently enraged by  the news the woman delivered, Yoshihide smashed his fist onto the table,  causing any remaining dish to soar into the air and crash onto the  floor. "Incredulous. Utterly disrespectful," Yoshihide complained  loudly. "Tell the driver that if 20 minutes is the soonest he can return  to us, don't be surprised if he's unemployed after tonight"

"Yes sir." Nori replied quietly. 

Despite his immense excitement, Takashi managed to conceal his emotions  from his father. 20 minutes was more than enough time to socialize with  some people before they left. Maybe find bae? Sayano was also slightly  relieved. Now she could hang out with Yuuko, even if it was just for a  minute. Their older brother Shinji mirrored their father's disgust and  left the table. 

"I'll wait outside til then mother and father." He said before storming off. Yoshihide wasn't far behind him however. 

"I'll be joining you son," the man said before turning around and  offering his hand to his beautiful wife, "Shiori?". The First Lady  smiled and took her husband's hand. Together a portion of the Inoue  family exited the party, taking the bodyguards with them. When Takashi  asked his father what about their safety, Yoshihide simply laughed. 

"Sayano you protect Takshi and Takashi, you protect Sayano. I don't see  the problem. Remember, you only have 20 minutes. After that, we're gone.  With or without you" 

​


----------



## Kenju (Mar 8, 2016)

<<When A Phoenix Spreads It's Wings>>

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"On The Fly"_


In a large room full of flashy and well-dressed important individuals, Kentarou was un-enthusiastically being dragged around by Yuuko, whom seemed pretty excited about this sort of thing as she worse a nice-looking dress of her own. Meanwhile, the young teacher was wearing a cheap tuxedo for the occasion, even if he wasn't excited for this like his eccentric friend, he atleast had enough decency to not stick out like a sore thumb.

_"Nice to meet you," _he put on a forced smile when meeting the strangers Yuuko had introduced him to. She seemed like the outgoing type so he wasn't very surprised about her connections. Yet he was a bit shocked at whom she was connected to. The Hokage? Not only was he from a different village, but a Kage as well. _'How did they meet? And what would some of his status want with just a kid from another village?' _he mentally contemplated to himself, growing more serious as he dug to even darker territory.
_
'Bah, what the hell are you thinking Kentarou. Not everyone is like that disgusting 14th Raikage. No way, not even 5% of the world population is anything like that monstrosity,'_ he brushed aside his previous thoughts, knowing full well there was no time for that. As he did, Yuuko had spoke with him about his own behavior. _"It's nothing to worry about, you can catch a bored look on my face like this all the time. It's nothing new. In any case, it lets me get some time away from those loud little munchkins,_" he joked for a bit with a smile of his own, genuine this time.

The boy grabbed a cookie from a nearby table, popping it into his mouth and continuing on, _"So you're so easy to get along with that you even got Konoha's Hokage to be an acquaintance of yours? I gotta hear about that,"_, he asked her, not out of caution like last time, but simply from curiosity. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
In life we do our best, that?s what we have to do to survive. We keep pressing forward, put your best foot forward, that?s what people say isn?t it? Though most of us don?t tend to take that advice to heart. We walk forward surely, but do we honestly change as a person? Do we become more positive or are we to be stuck in the rut once more? Perhaps it?s an infinite loop of sorts and we?re just doomed to continue it. But, Some people do change don?t they? Events in their life alter them at the very core of their being. 

Change is normally very subtle for us human beings. It occurs in ways we don?t expect and hardly notice. One day we?re eating pineapple like a happy little camper and then, we slowly stop eating it so much, eating less and less till one day? poof, we hate pineapple. These are the little micro changes as I like to call them, little changes over a long period of time. 

But there are more drastic ones aren?t there? Someone is bit by a dog as a child and starts to despise or fear dogs. That?s a pretty drastic change from how they were going about life in the first place. Then there are changes as, someone is shot and they grow to fear the outside. Major changes tend to take major actions? Why bring all this up? Why discuss this at all? Because dear readers and friends, Jirou has come to one of these changes? A fork in the road of life. 

He has been met with the reality that there are those who would be glad to see him dead. He has witnessed the cruel reality of humanity; not everyone is here to be your friend. But then he has the other road, the road that he?s been walking for countless years: Belief. He believes in people, believes they can become better. So, this is the penultimate example of a major change. Does he continue down the path he has walked for all these years, or will the events that has happened to him bring him down the other road?

He could see it himself, the changes building inside of him; the fear, the anxiety, the worry and the self-doubt. What would he do? He questioned himself, staring down the fork in the road. He could continue on as he always had and be the happy-go-lucky cheerful shinobi, with a bit of a dark side tucked away in the back corner of his mind. Or he could go down the other road, the dark road that lead to heaven knows where and would result in God only knows what.

The pinnacle moment in his life was about to be decided, and much like all major moments in all our lives: He wouldn?t be making the choice for himself. No, like all great changes in our psyche, in our minds and bodies. This great change must come from without, from another source? From the man in the mask. 

His plot was nearing completion, bringing fourth a change in the one known as Jirou. He could see it on his screens, the gears grinding and turning. Would he finally flip? Did he push him far enough? And so the masked man watched, eagerly, desperately, Hungrily. His eyes, what looked like his eyes, locked on the monitor with a hushed silence upon the room. Sure, Megumi was screaming and yelling. Sure there was the beep and boops of the electronics, the whir of the fans and the faint odor of mildew. 

But to him the world was still, silent and stale. Everything hinged on this moment, every plan he?d concocted up till now would finally come to fruition or fall to the floor in folly.  


?No.? Jirou?s voice was hushed, he spoke not so others could hear, but so that he could assure himself. ?That?s no who I am.? Yes, that is not who he was indeed! He?d grit his teeth, and bear the pain and suffering as he always had. Because that is who Jirou was, not a man who?d give in to the tribulations of the world? not the kind of man who would give in to the terrors of a tyrant. He was a hero, true and blue; nothing would change this.

With his mind made up and new found resolve, he took Kiyoko?s hand and walked with her. Back up this mountain, Forward, ever forward!

Though would this appease the masked man? Fufufu? Why would he be pleased? His fists clenched, the leather contorting and squeaking. 

?I knew it.? Megumi sighed, yes she knew he could never give in to the madness that this creep had. 

?Kill him.? His words short, stern and clear. 

?Hai.? A brief response crackled from a nearby speaker.


----------



## Hollow (Mar 10, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Mao Motonashi*


*Crossroads IV*

Yuuko Shinohara's life has been nothing but pleasant, if only just a tad bit boring.

One might argue her first few years after being born were anything but, yet that story in particular has been left behind in the past, where it'll never bother anyone else. The rest of it so far, on the other hand, has been flowing seamlessly.

That doesn't, however, mean she doesn't know what's behind her friend's words. But seeing that stupid smile on his face, the girl felt like punching him.

In fact, she did. Right across the mouth. Hisako would be proud.

"What the fuck, Yuuko?!" Ace demanded, anger flashing in his eyes dangerously. On the other hand, the girl was feeling completely horrified at herself, her hands cupping her cheeks while her eyes and mouth were wide open in a manner that resembled The Scream, by Edvard Munch.

"Oh dear, I'm so sorry! My hand just moved all by itself," she babbled nervously. Shocked that she would ever hurt a friend like that, the kunoichi didn't know what to do with herself anymore. Opening her pouch, she threw a handkerchief at him along with some band aids.

"Not only do I have to go home missing an arm, I'll do it with a bloody lip too," Ace said, pressing the handkerchief to his lower lip.

"I'm sorry!"

...

"At least you punch like a girl."

Not feeling so bad about punching her friend anymore, Yuuko's eyes narrowed. "I am one."

"Could've fooled me," the boy grinned, much to her annoyance as she crossed her arms and huffed. Nevertheless, Yuuko simply ignored him and a moment of silence passed before the white haired boy spoke again. "Why did you hit me anyway?"

"Hm?" She looked up, startled by the sudden question. "You had this really annoying smile on your face."

Ace let out a deep sigh and Yuuko apologized again.

When the rain faded into a drizzle, the pair left their hideout. Being crouched for so long was already having their leg muscles grow stiff and sore, so it was nice to finally be able to stretch them. It was getting darker and colder. Kumogakure isn't a village that gets tinted in lovely shades of orange when the sun sets; that is a rare treat they only get to experience once in a while. Instead, when it gets dark, it's as if the colors fade and the village is covered in an almost monochrome like dark hue. It might not be as beautiful as a golden sunset, nonetheless, if they were lucky, some of the clouds would part just a little and beams of light would come down to meet them.

Her village was beautiful and she just couldn't wrap her head around the idea of someone wanting to leave. Especially since, whatever was happening with Ace, certainly wasn't pleasant. Why wouldn't he just stay? A robotic controlled arm could replace the one he lost, he could go back to being a shinobi and go on happy adventures just like she does. In her young, inexperienced mind, Yuuko just couldn't understand what was behind the stage that was making him choose something that, to her, would be completely unbearable.

One thing Yuuko understood, though. It was his choice. Trying to convince him about picking another road would do nothing. But maybe she was going about it the wrong way...just because he had just lived through a really rough time, doesn't mean he was going to jump right back into that boat!

Thinking hard about all the information her friend had given her today, the girl soon drew her perfect utopian conclusion. "I see! You're going to live with Hotaru!"

Completely caught off guard, Ace started coughing. Paying no mind, Yuuko simply kept going, her eyes shining brighter with each word. "Of course, of course. Hotaru is very pretty and what genin wouldn't want to live in the Small Three, with such an amazing school such as-"

Ace hit her on the back of her head, causing the girl to fall face first into a poodle they were just about to pass. "You back to normal now?" He asked, handing her the handkerchief back so she could wipe her face.

"Mm." Folding the cloth so she wouldn't be wiping her face on his blood, she did the best she could with her skin, though her hair and clothes would stay damp until she got home.​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 10, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Main Arc: Honoka Minami's Election Party*


*Icarus III*

Yuuko looked at the food longingly. Everything looked delicious and this was the kind of food one doesn't really get the chance to eat every day. But she would die before being caught stuffing her face with food in such an elegant event, hosted by the Minami clan no less! To keep her mind off the appetizers, she poured herself a drink and turned her back to the table while her friend spoke.

Surprised at his question, she blushed a little as she recalled the events that lead to her meeting her hero. "The Hokage-sama allowed for one person at random to meet him for a day and a contest was created to decide on who should be the lucky winner. I...uhh," she paused to think of a way to explain how she managed to win. "I got all our neighbors and some others to help me collect the vouchers needed, so I naturally won."

Taking a sip, she allowed herself to gently lean back against the table as they both observed the people around them. Yuuko had a feeling this could be a great opportunity to meet the kind of people that would allow her to follow the Hokage's advice. Lowering her eyes, she lost herself inside her mind for a few seconds. Usually, she enjoyed meeting others for the sheer sake of making new friends. Never had she thought of going up to someone with some other kind of interest as her drive to meet them. 

Kentarou would not enjoy it, she told herself and yet recognizing the blatant lie in it. Truthfully, she just couldn't bring herself to do such a thing. Introducing herself to powerful figures because they could help her achieve something. It sounded horrible. Yuuko hadn't traveled to Konoha in order to meet the Hokage because he was the Hokage, nor had she just introduced herself to the Minami clan matriarch and her daughter for such reason. To suddenly start doing it now...she felt it would be no different than whoring herself out.

However, Yuuko had to recognize she had accepted the invitation not only because it came from the Hokage but also because this was a chance to learn. Maybe tonight she would be able to see a different way to approach the idea Kyo had planted inside her mind.

"I was honestly expecting to get an autograph, a free lunch with him and fifty thousand security guards and then I'd be sent on my merry way home," the teen laughed. "Instead, we sat on the roof by ourselves and chatted the entire time."

"It surprised me, you know?" She looked at Kentarou with a warm smile. "For a long time I've always thought power leads to corruption, but the Hokage-sama, although considerably one of the most powerful men in the world, was nothing but kind and honest with me," she was almost whispering now, her finger circling around the edge of her glass. "And even though I believed myself already forgotten by him - as I should be, since I'm only a genin fresh out of school, from another village no less, - here I am."

Turning, she placed the glass on the table. "You know," Yuuko said. "I think I understand now. Power leads to corruption when the person who wields it is weak. It's not power I should seek, it's strength."

Reaching forward, paying to mind to her surrounding, she placed her hand on her friend's shoulder and squeezed. "If I become strong, I'll be able to protect Kumogakure no matter what happens. Everyone will be happy, forever."

The kunoichi allowed her mind to wander as she let go, turned, and leaned back against the table again, thinking about the wonderful dream of seeing Kumo always happy and prospering.

And maybe it would be okay to eat just one cookie.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
Ren slid across the ground like a smooth pebble across water, finally stopping as his back hit a nearby building. He looked up, eyes stone cold and lips curled into a grimace. _I'm not getting paid anywhere near enough for this._ His attention flickered to Kentarou, then to Shige, then the new person with the shadow-like beast and finally to Kurome herself; a myriad lines and figures on a blueprint of plans. Pieces of opposing forces that he had to move to not only neutralise and possibly kill Kurome but to ensure his own success as well. 

_Kentarou wants to save Kurome. Shige and the other guy are bounty hunters and presumably want to kill Kurome. Kurome wants to kill all four of us._ His eyes moved to the side, in the direction of a building a small distance away. It was faint and very well hidden, but Ren could feel the presence of another person in the vicinity. The fact that it hadn't made a move yet, despite the other bounty hunter coming to Shige's rescue, confirmed to him that not only was this one operating separately from the other two but that it was likely going to swoop in when most of the heavy lifting was done.

The beast's claws came at him again, but this time he was ready. In one quick fluid motion, he jumped over the attack, landing lithely on the shadow creature's hands before trailing up it. "Listen!" he shouted to Kentarou and the two bounty hunters, "the shadow's weakness is light! If you have any flash bombs, they will be able to keep you safe from its attacks for a while!"

Kurome sneered. "That won't be able to save them, or you, from your inevitable deaths," she said coldly, then gestured with her arm. The Black Maw flailed its arm to try and throw its unwanted guest off, but the Houki had already anticipated it and timed his jump just as it flicked its wrist. In a dark blur of motion, he launched off, thrown into the sky by the momentum.

_Need to pin-point her..._ He flexed his fingers, drawing the kunai hidden in his sleeves, and tossed them down in a circular formation around her. The assassin moved then cursed, as she belatedly noticed the explosive tags wrapped around the handles of the knives. And with a fiery explosion, the ground beneath Kurome began to give way as the rest of the building slowly collapsed.

Ren swooped down, flaring calcium to enhance his body as he drove his leg down on Kurome. The girl raised an arm to block, but she had neither the balance nor the strength. A faint crack rang in the air as the heel of the Houki's foot dug into her forearm, and with a further swing of the leg, Kurome found herself quickly being thrown into the smoke and debris of the collapsing structure.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 11, 2016)

Soul Forge: The Holy Fleet

The green wave spread like a plague across the battlefield ripping the flesh of both the living and the dead, chakra the very essence of what and who they were wiped clean from the battlefield. those few that remained became easy pickings for the enemy and with their lines reinforced Striga had already calculated an inevitable defeat. He like all the others had expected Bright's betrayal but certainly not so soon into the campaign but it was a welcome change being forced to rely not upon the technology bestowed upon him but instead his own flesh and blood for guidance in the chaos.

There was no reason to turn back empty handed, he was bound by the same laws as his men and to return empty handed would be to meet his maker, Genji would certainly see to his termination for such an complete failure and so his life became meaningless. Under that logic he'd much rather choose a death within the comfort of his own home. The battlefields of a forgotten world he rallied the few remaining Vanguard to his position and fought on, when ammunition run out men drew their knives and swords engaging into the melee fighting to the bitter end although he believed they might well have been forgotten their efforts hadn't gone unnoticed.

Talons hit the mesh of the deck the clouds rolling beneath them green lightning striking the metal sections of the flagship making his way across the landing deck until he found the other Paladins. Theron a dark skinned man of large build was the slowest to prepare his equipment, while the others stood proudly in their brilliant silver and gold armour, wings already primed.

He gave a slight nod to Mifune who returned the gesture coming to a compartment containing his own set. "Is it bad I always feel like a cripple for putting these things on?"He asked aloud securing the leather straps and buckles, two gauntlets fitted comfortably around his taloned hands. "Maybe you shouldn't of broken your oath to the Carrion Court. The Tengu don't take fondly to their own interfering with mortal affairs."

"And yet we are grateful."Theron responded with a grunt clenching the palms of his gauntlet great bursts of chakra surged from his wings. "Damned fools break into the Black Garden and now we have to save their asses."

"It is worse than that Paladin."Another voice spoke above the storm and all turned around standing to attention, a man heavy in brown robes adorned with gold and jewels his hands clasped behind his back. "Speaker...." Mifune uttered.

"The invaders have been betrayed and as always it is our people who bare their burden. The Soul Forge has been awoken and it is our duty to see that the threat is contained before it reaches the straits."

"Our duty Speaker?"A woman asked clad in armour making her features otherwise indistinguishable, "You do not mean to enter the battle personally?" Mifune cocked his head but more so curious than concerned Jonan might well have been seen as a priest by many but his skill in battle wasn't to be underestimated.

"Ori it is not a matter for you to decide, if the Speaker wishes to join the battle let him. Now then shall we get down to business before it is too late?"Mifune interrupted receiving nods all around he sighed with relief. Jonan watching for a moment as Mifune threw himself over the edge the moon highlighting the silver tips of the mechanised wings shortly before entering the clouds below the others quickly following after to join a wedge formation.

"So do we have a plan or..."

"Ori and Theron take to the frontlines
Akai, Kiro, and Asuka will support the right flank
Daichi and Haru to the left flank.
Hotaru, Izumi, Kaito are havoc.
Asano is with me...

~Asano & Mifune~

You have your orders carry them out."He snapped hastily as the formation broke off leaving only him and Asano as they moved parallel with the clouds above them leaving a blaze in their wake. "The centre huh, we mean to fight Dagra Dai directly?"

"Certainly not our objective is simply to delay whatever it is he is up to and see that... Gargoyles shadowing us."

"I see it."Asano responded looking over his shoulder to see the great winged creature flesh of a stone like texture small frame and lashing pointed tail. "Think you can handle them?"

"Are you kidding, Mifune how is it you so easily forget who we are."Asano groaned and twisted his back turning into a hover raising one gauntlet the quartz crystal humming faintly before producing several spears of ice each striking it's target shredding away the armoured hide not enough to damage them but enough to catch their attention and hopefully allow Mifune to pass increasing the throttle he darted skyward past the clouds and straightened weaving between the globs of poison gripping upon a sword he cut down one that foolishly attempted to intercept him, beginning to form handseals with his free hand he smiled feintly in the moon lit glow and turned sharp to meet the enemy formation head on....

Mifune grunted one of the green globs striking his left swing beginning to already melt through, only a single gargoyle and yet more trouble than he would of liked performing a briefly barrel roll a burst of black feathers were released from his plumage turning his back to the ground he plucked one of his feathers and threw it at the enemy. It caused close to no damage but when a dozen more shoot at it from all directions it gave a final pained roar before spiralling to the ground.

He hoped the others would of had better luck.

~Ori and Theron~

Theron landed like a hammer amongst the enemy lines slamming his great hammer into the battle torn earth, those lucky enough to survive the impact found themselves on the receiving end of makeshift shrapnel, killing least half a dozen more, sadly their enemy knew no fear otherwise he imagined they at least reconsider attacking him so directly.

He turned to face Ori who unlike him was far more graceful in her landing and immidately release her harness letting the gold and silver wings fall heavy to the floor. Surrounded she didn't seem phased already dodging blows from the left and right without effort, "Void Release: Prometheus' Monolith."

A great Monolith materialised beneath her feet wrecking havoc upon the enemy each being pulled inwards towards the structure functioning as a magnet for chakra their bodies striking it almost as quickly dissolved, completely drained of whatever life they might have once claimed to have landing softly upon the ground she stepped forward placing the palm of his hand upon the Monolith, "Summoning Technique: Obsidian Eagle." The monolith cracked and shattered into thousands of shards before an eagle burst form formed of the condensed chakra of her enemies throwing itself into the enemy.

"Going in heavy Ori?"Theron chuckled aloud each strike hitting him but with minimal damage, instead crushing foes beneath his greathammer and throwing others back as each swing caused an explosive force to burst outwards.

"I see no reason to hold back, they are our enemy and if the Speaker is to get involved then I be damned if it looked like any of us were slacking off." She formed several more seals this time, "Obsidian Release: Black Death." Still airborne shards redirected themselves being turned into missiles each striking targets around the buffer she had created, none being felled by the strikes. Already releasing a third she announced, "Obsidian Release: Tomb World." She watched with a wicked smile to see the enemy turning upon itself, those struck and embedded by her obsidian shards now beginning to attack their allies bring about confusion to the enemy ranks as they could no longer distinguish between friend and foe.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 12, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​

We?ve discussed the realization and the ultimate change that people can encounter. We discussed how they could be influenced by major events in our lives. But we only touched on these major events, now we will discuss them in full. There is a moment in your life when you have to make a choice, every moment is a choice but I digress. These choices can lead to the major life events we?ve previously discussed. But how do you know when a moment will lead to a major life event? How can you truly and honestly tell? 

Because, you will be afraid. You will feel a level of fear you?ve never experienced before in your life. Your mother is sick and in the hospital, they need you to decide if you?ll allow them to do the surgery or not. You need to make the choice, will you ask her to marry you? Will you move in with the person you?ve been dating for so long? These are major choices in your life, some you don?t wish to make. You don?t want to decide your mothers fate, you don?t want her to say no? and what if you move in with them and it just doesn?t work? 

Fear is how you know that you?ve reached the precipice of life. Fear is when you see the choice before you, to fight or to take flight and run away. 

Everyone has been here, the precipice of life. What choices have you made? Have you fought more, or perhaps you chose the flight option instead? I know I?ve chosen flight more often than fight. But to chose to fight, to keep pushing forward, once more this is the mark of a great person.

So what would Jirou choose then? He didn?t know it, but he at this moment, as he walked the mountain path, he was at the precipice once again. How often can one person reach the precipice in a day? The number can be infinite, depending on just how bad the day is? and today is the worst day of his life.

So Jirou walked and without knowing, he was the target of the doll faced being.(Man or woman? Who knew, only the masked man.) Though Jirou could feel that something was not right, Kiyoko seemed a bit out of it, possibly due to the kick she?d received earlier. He?d been helping her walk and avoid some of the pitfalls, clearly her future sight wasn?t working all too well right now. 

?Are you sure you?ll be ok?? The young gennin asked, a bit of a squeak in his voice. 

?I?ll be fine!? Kiyoko huffed out pulling her heel from a crack in the ground. ?Just? Having some trouble seeing is all.? He could hear the hidden concern behind her voice. The frown behind the mask so to speak. 

?You can lean on me Kiyoko.? Jirou smiled at her, the bright smile that shined through even his eyes. ?You?ve come here to help me and.. I can?t thank you enough for that.? 

?Don?t thank me!? She hissed back like a cat that had recently been stepped on. ?I sent you here in the first place! Do you have any idea how bad I feel for-? 

?What do you mean? I wasn?t using your list yet!? Jirou interrupted, ?I got called in for a mission.?

?Wait? What? I? I thought you were coming here because of the list? That?s why I left early! That?s why I told you everything I did! Because I thought...?

?No!? Jirou shook his head and wrapped his arms around the young woman, embracing her tight. ?It?s not your fault Kiyoko.? 

This was quite the load off her mind and he could feel her tension ease up as he held her. 

?Thank kami.? She exhaled breathily. 

?Come on, we?ve got a woman to save!? The purple haired hero released his grip and turned around.

?Yeah, I guess you?re right.? The corner of her mouth curled into a smile. 

But things have a way of turning around on you once you are comfortable. A hand pierced through the young woman?s gut, Jirou could hear the blood splatter and even feel the warm drops on his back. Without a moment?s haste, he turned round and eyes widened as he saw the scene. 

The hand, coated in her blood, dripping, then retreating outside her in the blink of an eye. ?You...? Jirou?s hands began to shake, his lips quivered at the sight. ?How...? He wanted to speak, but the tears choked his words before they could reach his lips. 

Kiyoko, was bleeding on the ground before him and a man in a doll like mask was standing in her place.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 13, 2016)

The Jade Throne​
The flames hissed at the descending droplets of water, a wing extended to protect them from the downpour Jin coiled his head to listen to Rai's exaggerated stories, Jin would murmur agreeable tones and contribute experiences of his own. The Celestial had taken a fond view of this part of the world, where he wasn't subject to the political manipulation of his mothers companion nor felt any threat befell his own, but Mitsuyo wasn't nearly as confident.

Her eyes fell to the sword, just about the only remenant of their old home. Seeing Jin so at ease brought a smile to her face and the idea that she could act with equality without attempting to conceal her gender, she could scarcely blame him. Indeed these Shinobi had treated them well but no matter how hard she tried to convince herself they could stay, she had to accomplish their mission and return home.

"Mitsuyo, this Jaded Throne Jin speaks of... what is it?"Rai asked in hopes of involving her in the conversation her ear perked up and she looked away from the flames to see all eyes were now upon her. She sighed, "It is the throne of our emperor, he whose power is absolute..."

"So he is the one who gave you this mission, Jin says he falsely accuses people and has-"

"Jin speaks his mind, it is far better to speak through a flower Rai. Indeed he has done a great many foolish things but he still our divine leader..."She muttered unconvinced herself of the emperors divinity. If the gods choose who was seated upon the throne why someone such as him? He had already signed Jin's death warrent and she hadn't told... the weight upon her shoulders returned and expression became grave.

"Mitsuyo.... what is wrong?"Jin asked concerned

"Nothing, my dear..."

"Yes there is I know you better than that."Jin growled in response and she broke becoming tearful. "Perhaps it is better we change the conversation?" Hamsaki interrupted and she shook her head doubtfully, "No. Jin there is something you should know, about our mission."

~8 Days Earlier~

Mitsuyo walked about her fathers estate, it was larger than she remembered with three gardens that extended the length of the property. She had stayed in the guest house rather than her own. The outer walls were carved wood supported by pillars each with dragon embellishments.

The garden itself consisted of large boulders and a sand path that coiled around a central pool adorned with a great many lilies. This is where she washed herself in the warm waters briefly pulling a concealed leaver that saw bamboo pipes rise from beneath releasing a thick but delicate cloud that hung over the pool. She felt the fish nibbling at her feet before she left and retreated into her room.

Servants paced back and forth hurriedly making their preparations, one called Mei and her student already assigned to herself to Mitsuyo and waited patiently for her mistresses return. She bowed, "Lady your father wishes us to ensure you look proper for the Emperor."

"Oh? Very well and call me Mitsuyo."

"I cannot my lady."She responded in a firm but respectable tone and Mitsuyo nodded alittle uncomfortably. They spent the best part of the hour adjusting her formal robes and repairing any stitching and damage it had sustained over the years.

It was orange with dark blue and black thread dragons, their eyes and talons marked with amber jewels a signifies her position within the royal court. The jewels made the robe weigh heavy. Mei and her assistant forced her stand at attention and when she tried to move they protest and snap at her furiously.

"Are you not yet ready?"Her father asked entering the room. Hands clasped behind his back he wore a brilliant silken robe dark blue with many more dragons, a hat topped with a brilliant pearl and his moustache cut sharp to a point.

"I was under the impression we we're meet at two o'clock."

"We are but it is a insult not to arrive hours before to meet the Emperor."

She sighed and soon enough Mei and her assistant bowed and left the two to discuss more private matters.

They left together approaching the eastern garden where great white keystones absorbed the suns heat making them a favourite of the dragons. Jin lay at his full length without concern and many more basked upon rocks and in the warm pools. Even while he slept servants attended to him and she couldn't deny their work was anything but extraordinary.

Jin talons were now coated with gold and silver tipped with matching amber jewels, a decorated silver plate was secured comfortably to his chest, a giant central pearl surrounded by sapphires appearing specifically chosen to match the colour of his deep blue eyes.

They were presently struggling to place a golden chain mesh to his thrills tipped in the very same amber jewels. He would adjust his ruff ever so slightly as to cause them frustration treating much like a game, but was swiftly stopped when he caught sight of an approaching Imperial.

Her scales were ruby crimson with a yellow underbelly, white eyes shimmering like stars as if in protest to the suns presence, she settled down infront of him and his frill pulled back. She was female unsurprisingly and they seemed on friendly terms, when she questioned her father over mourning tea she was informed her name was Qiu and was not much younger than herself perhaps explaining why she hadn't recognised her.

The tea was strong and did well to wash away any tiredness that might cause issue, her father swallowed down the leaf while she kept it in her blue and white porcelain cup. Meeting up with Jin who now was happily awake and conversing with Qiu he bowed silently at their arrival a goodbye to Qiu who turned tail and left her duty done as the servants had finally got him prepared, they scattered quickly and were soon back to their normal duties whatever they might have been.

Some attended to the needs of the dragons that lived here others more typical jobs. Her father briefly explained their business and they set out to the streets under heavy guard consisting of two Imperial Dragons one red the other a teal blue, both male she noticed that protected the rear and a spearhead of spearmen dressed in finely polished armour of blue and gold. They served to push away commoners and others who might try to steal or attack her father and ensured a swift advance to the Palace itself.

People and dragons alike walked the streets, one of particular interest was an Emerald Grass followed by three hatchling attached to their mother by a hard leather rope. None took much interest in Jin unlike the more rural areas they had travelled to reach the capital.

"Cannot we simply fly, it would be so much faster."Jin interjected as the silence and boredom dulled his mind.

"The Emperor won't take kindly to that, and we will do well to keep him happy. There is a reason I ensured you stood out from the crowd besides the fact you are a celestial."

"Oh? Pray do tell."

"Your mother is believed to have betrayed him. I have taken a route so that we would be constantly visible to the Watchmen, it is best he sees you coming else he might see your arrival as a threaten approach."

Jin growled at the accusation and was only calmed by Mitsuyo who stroked his neck. "Jin remember our purpose, we do not want to antagonise her further."

"I do not like this one bit, this emperor."Jin spoke plainly catching many of the dragons off guard and causing her father to frown revealing his wrinkled face beneath the heavy makeup. "Mitsuyo control your beast." He snapped

Jin argued, "Beast? I have a name."

"Jin... We know that he meant only to catch your attention. Please refrain from such language if a servant of the Emperor were to hear and report..." She spoke with reason and he couldn't deny such a request from one whom he had enjoyed so much company but despite this she couldn't hide her doubt.

Her father was right the route would ensure Jins presence was known by the Emperor and watches but he was a dragon and the low-lying buildings were throughout the city and he could be seen from any approach with some level of effort. Stranger still her father was eager to reach the Palace before it seemed strange they taken a route around the outskirts where there was most risk of Tartar attacking them.

After two hours they reached the inner city overlooked and guarded by the royal guard dressed in polished armour and intricate robes only the highest civil servants resided here and many worked throughout the day and night to service their emperor. Armoured dragons and their Captains patrolled the inner grounds and skies above, their escort split off to join the guard at the gates leaving Mitsuyo, Jin, and her father.

Not long after Jin was advised to join the other dragons resting in the great pavilion to the west while Mitsuyo and her father attended the court. He did so but only with Mitsuyo's support and they hurried off after a tour of the estate to await their summoning. Another meaningless and peculiar event she found increasingly worrying.

Mitsuyo walked delicately into the throne room, large fabric tapestry adorned the hall in the imperial families symbolism, a soft carpet rolled out across the hall in a shade of deep purple dye serving as a reminder of the wealth the imperial family possessed and the power they held so dearly. She knelt before several rows of candles about 12 paces away from the throne as commanded. She on her fathers heel as the emperor looked down with a stern unyielding force upon the Jade Throne.

He was a older man of slim but powerful build approaching his fifties and wore robes not unsimiliar to their own the major difference being the emerald jewels and silver thread that was used to decorate the dragons.

"It is good to see you again Mitsuyo, I trust your studies have gone well?"He asked rather casually waving the servants away. This immidately indicated this would be no ordinary summoning and even her father sulked away his shoulders sagged and head hung low, something was wrong.

"You too my lord, are we not to go through the usual ceremony?"

"Non-sense I will not see one who might supersede me go through such a thing."

She tensed and got to her feet at his request, "Truthfully time is of the essence." He nodded and she responded in a reserved tone, "Then why did my father see it fit to lead us through the city?"

"It was my request, I thought Jin and yourself might appreciate a tour of the city you may one day reside, did it satisfy you?"

"I may have been away for the last decade but it is still my home. A tour wasn't necessary."

He nodded, "Your observant I will give you that. Please join me and I can explain your purpose here."

She nodded and they walked the halls togeather exchanging pleasantries and anecdotes. They soon came to a balcony looking over the gardens below where dragons lay sprawled out, she couldn't help but notice a pillar of flame to the west where a great pyre had been built the burning corpse of a dragon no longer recognisable. This confused her greatly and she looked to him, "Do we no longer give dragons the right to be buried with their kin?"

"A necessary evil, and why you are here. A plague has descended upon the city..."He begun and her heart sank, "... Do not fear it only afflicts the dragons..." her hand clenched into a fist her confusion turning to anger. His statue expression cracked a smile, a cruel and dreadful thing.

"... It has spread like wildfire amongst our ranks and we will be forced to contemplating our terms of surrender if it is to continue."

"You are a snake."She snarled refraining from any further insult he looked at her sharply and amused. "No I simply know how to manipulate my subjects into accomplishing their tasks."

"Jin is your heir! A Celestial no less, he has done nothing to threaten your rule. I dare say this is political assassination and treason of the highest regard!"She snapped no longer able to keep her cool and punched him square in the jaw. He stumbled back seeming prepared for such a reaction wiping the blood from his lip.

"Calm yourself, I will forgive this transgression it is not unlike a female to over react to such revelations. It's be a shame to see you hanged, and Jin imprisoned for your actions."He chuckled faintly she stopped realising her position.

She frowned and recomposed herself, "Forgive me, emperor." She said out of spite and he nodded approving.

"We have become aware of a cure however, one of the messengers was blown off course to the west and happened upon a continent our scholars were not previously aware of, the dragon was infected but returned seemingly cured of his ailments. Apparently devoured a fungus of some description, I want you and Jin to find it and return it to us so that we may rid ourselves of this blight."

"You couldn't have come to us with this information?"

"Certainly."He responded and before he could continue she frowned, "Jin might well be infected and going by the pyre it is lethal to dragons. I fail he dies, and you secure the throne for whom ever you see fit. If I refuse I am to understand our physicians are incapable of providing a cure.

There is nothing to be done. A venomous snake."

"Now, now, let us keep this civil. I want something and you wanted funding for your pet project. I am more than gracious enough to provide it in exchange for your corporation, besides is it not what you wanted to be given liberty of your duties."

"My duties are to the empire, and Jin."

"Then you will do as your emperor tells you, I am glad we have come to a mutual understanding."

"Snakes have predators too, my lord."She responded plainly and bowed her head. "Where are we to report, my lord?"She added and he frowned.

"Cheng Port, the treasure fleet will escort you and your crew to the temple isles. From their you can make for the New World."

"Of course, sire. Crew?"She asked pausing and he smiled softly, "Come now Captain, you think I wouldn't send some men of my chosing on your little adventure. A bird told me of Jin's outspoken words..."

Her smile vanished and face turned deathly pale, "Remember my words hen, I will ignore such mutiny once the mission is done. Their is no need for me to kill him."

He turned away looking out across the balcony at the setting sun, hand clasped behind his back "It is a painful death - this plague. You would do well to leave immediately."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 13, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms​
Perhaps that was a tad excessive, she stood from the puddle form where she sat, his eyes trailed her movements, she regained her stance while she whipped the blood that streamed from her nose to her lips, much like the time from long ago, tracing his thoughts, he sighed at the conclusion of such an action. But honestly, what was with that reaction? Both ended up bleeding in this seemingly innocent trek between the village streets. Pulling on the empty sleeve back, holding the jack with a nip of his lip, he removed his jacket and placed it around her. 

"I won't smile again, you obviously don't like that and I very much would like to keep the blood where it belongs." 

"Geez, I said I was sorry." 

She nuzzled into the jacket, sliding her hands into the sleeves, cozying into the fabric. Ace hid her head under the hood and followed up into their trek, her cheek puffed once again her voice rang her seemingly apologetic tune, but within it Mao seemed to have picked up the trace of exhaustion from repeating herself constantly.   

"You also hit me across the face."

"The debt was repaid when you hit me into the ground..." 

Mao chuckled, which Yuuko reacted by pointing towards his lips, smugness peering from the stare of her eyes, warding of her hand from the proximity of his face, he continued to pace along side a former Kumo shinobi. The amalgamation of today has been rather... surprising. And she too had managed to at least suspect that he wasn't here to stay, whatever her intentions were today it didn't matter, it seemed she was reluctant to dig too deep into, she was curious however. And he didn't blame her, but this wasn't her fight and involving her in it was problematic. This included everyone he met, and we all stride along side demons awaiting for the day the where we best them. But as he is now, as the story is developing around him, this was the only option that presented itself upon him. He stopped, mid-trek and stared off at the horizon, where the bridge connected a space between stones and cliff, where at the distance of the clouds and sky there stood the setting sun bathing the world into a darkness where the stars would soon reside. 

"Hey." 

"Hmm? What's up, Ace?"

That name, to have hear it game him a bitter-sweet sense of melancholy. It really hasn't been that long... He searched his pouch, there was nothing on it but his phone, a beaming light which peered at the side, exposing the battery life. The messages which he had neglected to answer before him, the days of a time where he would probably had found some type of enjoyment out of it. He walked towards Yuuko and locked eyes, he said seriously.

"I will leave. And when I do you will tell the Raikage everything. You will not become an accessory to the choices I've made. And when they ask you weather or not you are sure that I left the village, you will answer accordingly: 'He said: That there's no place for him here anymore.' This will remove you from any sort of doubt."

He hand her his phone. She holds on to it, and searches her thoughts. 

"You're right. I'm not here to stay, and there's probably not a thing you could say to make me stay. So don't even try." That broken smile again, that which showed it in  a perfect frame of a real one, but it was there for luxury, he didn't mean it, it only was there to ease the situation. No, probably not even that, it was a game at this point. It was there because it seemed appropriate, perhaps even to just alleviate his partner the worry or even to make her forget the worry so that she would get angry again instead. "Take that to them, this will be evidence enough. Tell them the truth, all of it. They can't hold anything against you." 

He continued pacing into the distance as the night began to settle.

"I'll walk you home."


----------



## Kei (Mar 13, 2016)

_
The Chains of Fate Tighten
11._​
She didn't want to come to, because she knew what coming too meant. It meant so much, but in short, it was facing her failure. It was meeting all those faces that would look at her disappointed and shake their heads. Empty  reassuring words that she heard so many times, those words that once she took comfort in, was now that cut deeper than a knife. Naomi hated nothing more than those words, which were dressed up so pretty, but were dressed with thorn of reality and truth. She could hear it the venom piling up in the darkness just thinking about it. 

_We are sorry_
That you are such a failure Naomi~
_It's okay, we don't think less of you_
Because you are a part of this family, a failure like you is worth ten times of a regular failure.​
Naomi felt it, the venom cover her whole body. The venom that she had all these years that began to engulf her entire body. Dark reddish venom, thick like blood, covering her body, running through her veins. Seeping pouring out and pouring out, until there was nothing but poison to drown her. All the poison that she had for everyone, her clan, the school, her mother, her father, and her brother. Though the most venom that came from her thoughts, were the ones from her. 

Out of all the things she hated
Maybe she wanted to string herself up more and watch herself hang, until all the life left seeped from her body and there was nothing left. 
However,

_I'm too scared to die_​And yet​_I'm too scared to continue living. _​
"You are such a child," A voice that she knew was her own yelled at her, "I'm too scared to live, and yet I'm too scared to die~ I know what you want to do, and yet you lock me away under so many lock and keys, that you refuse to accept what you want."


What she wanted? What did she want? If it was something so simple as looking inside herself, then she would have done it so many times. She wouldn't have been lost and took a major that she didn't really exceed in. She would keep her classmates down, she wouldn't be called in the advisor office, but she did bring them down, she was called into the advisor office so many times that they knew her by name and had her personal records on the ready before she even got there. Naomi was a problem child not because she was a fighter or anything, but because she didn't want to do anything. 

And that brought morale down because she was the first of the Fenikkusus to go into that field. 

_"Remember the fanfare they threw for you~"_​
It was so bright, everyone crowed around her, and everyone thanked her. Naomi remembered so vivdly the smiling faces that grabbed her hand and was so proud that they had their own Fenikkusu. Someone that would naturally take leading positon. Someone that would show the rest of the departments that the Support and Aid, could be more than second rate players.

_"Remember the disappointment when they realized the failure had joined their midst?"_​
It was like a week into the program and everyone realized that Naomi had no passion to lead them to greatness. She didn't even try to keep her grades up. She ran away from all the responsibilities that the Support and Aid division had. She didn't even go out onto the field, she had the lowest of compatibility scores, and even in her own department she gave off a bad air. 

_"Why is she even here?"
"Of course we get the failure..."
"God damn it! She takes up space! There are people that actually want to be here!"
"That a Fenikkusu for you, throwing their political power around to keep her in school."
_​
They just stopped after a while. They ignored her, and she didn�t know what had hurt worse. When they were talking behind her back, or when they ignored her. They stopped asking her to go on missions, they stopped asking to pair up with them on trial runs, study groups, and then it reached it�s tipping point. They completely ignored her�.Naomi was always zoned out in class,  the only time she was there was when they called on her in class for row, but they never called her for anything else. The teachers and the students had gave up on her....

"Except for her....She never gave up on us."

The voice reassured her, "Even when we completely ignored her, she still tried"

"Deep inside, you know what you wanted to do."
"You wanted to talk to her."
"You wanted to befriend her."
"You wanted to be just like her."

"So bright."Naomi finally opened her eyes as she thought about Shizuku, the darkness that surrounded her was never ending, but there was something bright right behind her. Something so bright that when she cocked her head she turned away because it was so bright. Like staring at a dim light, but she made out the details, she knew what she was looking at, and what was looking back at her, even though it hid it face behind a white bunny mask. The person that had her voice had white hair, and blue eyes, but it didn't matter. It was her.

"Shizuku even if she pretended to care for you...You appreciated it..."

Because it was the first time outside her family someone cared for her.

"It was so nice, even if it wasn't real...to be wanted...even if it was the fakest thing. Shizuku made me feel like she cared about me."

"I'm going to be here."The bunny masked girl stroked her hair, " I'm always going to be here, because no matter how much you lock away the truth. I'm still you, I'm not a stranger, no spirit, no delusion..."

"I'm you and I'll always be you...."

"So stop pretending that you don't know what you want...And wake up"


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2016)

The Crusade
Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse
Part 9












_
When you are fed with the spoon of betrayal, 
You can choose to spit it out and live 
Or swallow it and die
___________________________________
_
"Grab on!" came a male voice from the mouth of the giant shadow creature. Zane's head immediately turned in the direction from which the sound had come from. It was Kentarou. Zane's lips curled mischievously as he watched the boy throw a wire towards him. It would be incredibly arousing to watch boy in peril be devoured by the shadow, but their was a debt that still had to be paid.

"You can't die _yet._" Zane laughed to himself as he caught the cord and yanked Kentarou to safety. The combined force of the pull by Zane and Yamantaka catapulted Kentarou from the creatures mouth, subsequently causing him to slam into Zane, knocking the black haired boy off of Yamantaka.

"Grugh" Zane grunted as he crashed and tumbled across the sand and stones on the ground, scarring and bruising his skin along the way. However Zane was a shinobi unlike Kentarou, and he recovered much more quickly to return to his feet, just in time to see Yamantaka devoured by Kurome's summon. "Checkmate." Zane said with a smile slowly starting to etch across his face.

Meanwhile, Shige and Kurome stood paces from each other in a stare off. Currently Kurome was a puppet of Shige's. The older girl had control over Kurome's emotions and furthermore, any pain Kurome inflicted on Shige was felt by the assassin as well. However the tricky part was finding a balance in her empathetic masochism technique so she didn't accidentally kill the child. Shige didn't have a plan to defeat Kurome avoided her death, so until she came up with something decisive, she was just going to freely take blows from the girl. If Kurome wore Shige down, she would also feel the effects as well. Their battle would boil down to a war of attrition, something Shige undoubtedly knew she'd win at.

The older female took the blows and eagerly awaited the blade that was to puncture her neck, but Ren intervened prematurely. "Bastard..." Shige grunted under her breath as she watched Ren man handle the little girl. In the distance, Shige could hear a familiar voice shout.

"Get away!"

"Hmm?" Shige thought not realizing the ground beneath her had been turned black. Not expecting the black maw's emergence, Shige was easily thrown from her feet and sent gliding across the ground like a low thrown frisbee, finally stopping when her head and torso were lodged into a pile of trash bag. The beast's claws came for the shinobi again, but this time they were ready. In one  quick fluid motion, Ren jumped over the attack, landing lithely on the  shadow creature's hands before trailing up it. Shige sidestepped the creature's arm and made her way to its rear for an assault of her own. 

"Listen!" Ren shouted to the others, "the shadow's weakness is light! If  you have any flash bombs, they will be able to keep you safe from its  attacks for a while!"

Zane looked at the other shinobi puzzled and shouted "Who the fuck just carries flash bombs ya dumb fuck?" Once again Zane's comments to Ren went unnoticed, much like they were during their first encounter. The three other individuals watched as spectators as Ren and Kurome scuffled. Eventually the chuunin emerged victorious. Ren swooped down, flaring calcium to enhance his body as he drove his  leg down on Kurome. The girl raised an arm to block, but she had neither  the balance nor the strength. A faint crack rang in the air as the heel  of the Houki's foot dug into her forearm, and with a further swing of  the leg, Kurome found herself quickly being thrown into the smoke and  debris of the collapsing structure.

Zane doubled over laughing at Kurome's 'defeat'. "Get wrecked cunt!" he guffawed. While Zane continued to goof off in their perilous situation, Shige vomited in the street, producing another one of her summons better suited for this type of combat. When the creature had fully formed, Shige mounted her monster and patted its mane.



"Let's ride."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 14, 2016)

*Lore I: Vanguard - Ishiyama Corporation*

Lazarus stood vigil from the observation dock, names and facial identification as the latest subjects, on one side were the criminals and scum, people no one cared for and then on the other those who signed their life away willingly their reasoning for this choice wasn't up for debate some he dismissed as foolish, others had more valid reason, dismemberments, terminal illness, and incurable physical trauma. They promised them a life free of all these things and much more, "PHANTOM begin the procedure. Parameters Orion-2."

Confirmed: Executing Orion-2 Program
Injecting Choral Hydrate - 5 Units
All Subjects Stable
Beginning Augmentation Procedures...
Carbide Ceramic Ossification - In Progress...

Lazarus looked down upon the console monitoring the systems, all seemed well everything within operational parameters, no growth spurts or bone pulverisation in the subjects skeletal structure.

Process Complete - Scanning...
All Subjects Stable
Query: Proceed?

"Yes PHANTOM, continue with the operation." He responded adding, "Continue to Monitor vitals, make me aware of any complications."

Confirmed
Beginning Musclar Enhancement Procedure...
Injecting Protein Complex...
Injection Complete...

Monitoring....
WARNING: Subjects 08, 34, 46 - Subjects entering Cardiac Arrest
Do you wish to abort?

Lazarus looked upon the screen and responded, "No PHANTOM, they knew the risks..." He spoke hestitantly more for his own comfort than anything else.

Subjects 08, 34, and 46 - Terminated, Files deleted

Musclar Enhancement Complete
Phase 1 Complete

Status Update: 5% of Subjects Killed - Within Operational Limits, beginning Phase 2...

Catalyic Thyroid Implant - Complete
Occipital Capillery Implant - Complete
Nueral Dentrites Implant - Complete

Scanning...
All Subjects Stable

Phase 2 Complete

Beginning Phase 3
Superconducting Nueral Network..... Complete
Scanning... WARNING - Significant Brain Damage detected in subjects 21, 43, 44, 01 through 09, 24 through 36, 55 through 60

"Assessment?"

Assessment: High Probility of developing Parkinsons Disease and/or Fletchers Syndrome.
Recommendation: Termination effective Immediately.

"Damn it all."

Sir do you wish to proceed?

"Yes PHANTOM, terminate the afflicted subjects and continue the procedure."

Activating Nueral Uplink...
Connection Confirmed
Intergrating... Complete
Installing Wetware Software... Complete
Calibrating... Complete

Phase 3 Complete - Operation Successful

"PHANTOM File Report for Batch 128 and inform Genji of the results and alert Medical staff for immediate incineration of the deceased subjects."

Confirmed - Medical Teams 3 and 4 on Dispatch. Query: Do you still require my services Architect Lazarus?

"No PHANTOM all I now require a preliminary report but as you already know that is my duty... and dealing with the damned fallout of explaining the situation to the 'subjects'."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Pain, have you ever felt unflinching pain? A suffering that digs deep inside of you? You?ll know true unflinching pain and suffering when you feel it. Your stomach turns and feels knotted, there will be a tension in your chest. Your eyes will swell with tears and when you try to speak, you will feel nothing come to you, as your throat is choked with tears.  Pain can be a good thing, it can teach us a lesson, hazards to avoid in the future. This pain was not that kind of pain.

This was a pain Jirou hadn?t felt before, a heart wrenching, gut curdling pain. Suffering that ran through his entire body, something akin to ice cold water flowing all around you. When you feel it down to your core, like a piece of you has died. The ultimate form of suffering, one you can only blame yourself for. He watched her, laying there on the ground and bleeding, there was nothing he could do. He could only watch and he could barely do that as the tears flowed too profusely.

What made this pain worse? The masked man that simply stared, without a single hint of remorse, without a word, he stood in complete silence. There was nothing going on in Jirou?s mind, and you could only wonder the thoughts going through the mind of Kiyoko?s killer. Pain brings about something though, something fundamental.

It brings out something animal inside all of us, but what kind of animal instincts would it bring out in Jirou? What would he become because of this pain? Would he turn to the killer that the masked man wanted him to become? Would he flee and quit his life as a ninja? What would this pain do to him? What could it do to him? He felt nothing but agony right now, down to his very core? What could it possibly awaken inside of him?

The man in the porcelain mask stood over him, staring at him, not making a single sound. Maybe he enjoyed his suffering, maybe he just didn?t feel like killing him yet. No one knew except for that man, the eyes hidden behind his mask, the voice sealed behind the porcelain. What would happen next, not even the masked man or Megumi could have expected...


----------



## Hero (Mar 16, 2016)

Team 6
 Politicians of the Round Table
 Conclusion
Arc
 











  __________

Takashi and Sayano sat silently at the dinner table with the Mizukage and the eerie Yumiko Shinkai. The siblings had already wasted 5 of their 20 minutes contemplating what their next course of action would be. Sayano wanted to converse with Yuuko again, but she couldn't bring Takashi along for obvious reasons. Moreover, she couldn't leave the boy alone. It boiled down to who and what mattered more. Undoubtedly Takashi was the who and his feelings the what. Sure it was unfortunate that Sayano and Yuuko's reunion never came to fruition, but that's what phones were for. 

"Takashi, we should probably just go. Nothing is tying is to this event. Moreover it wouldn't be good publicity for father if we are caught lingering around without him or anyone else from the family" Sayano said, getting up from the table. Takashi didn't respond as he was busy peering into his kimono. "Takashi, did you hear me?" Sayano asked starting to add bass to her voice. 

Words came from Takashi's mouth, but they were inaudible and they didn't appear intended for Sayano. The kunoichi raised an eyebrow and grabbed the boy roughly by his shoulder, turning him to face her squarely. Sayano gasped and immediately furrowed her brow. "Takashi, I thought I told you to leave that thing at home!" Sayano hissed silently into her brother's ear as she took to her seat again. Takashi shrugged guiltily. 

"I know, but...Katsumi would have been lonely all by himself. Besides you didn't even notice him until now, which proves my point that it was completely alright to bring him along" Takashi smiled revealing his spiny, spongy, and purple starfish pet. 

"That's not the point. This trip wasn't a place for a pet. And your kimono isn't even a suitable place for him," Sayano lectured, "Can I pet him? Where exactly was he?" Sayano asked, allowing her genuine interest get the best of her. 

"Under my armpit" Takashi beamed, slyly passing Katsumi to Sayano underneath the table. Sayano scrunched her face in disgust and laughed. 

"Yeah no thanks. I'll pet him later then"

"Oh my gosh. Rude. I showered before this event just like you." The blonde whined. 

"Yes, but unlike you, I've finished with puberty." Sayano teased pinching the boy's cheek. Takashi pulled his face away and crossed his arms, carefully putting Katsumi back into position. 

"Very funny Sayano," Takashi said rolling his eyes. "Alright, let's go."

Sayano smiled and got up from her seat once more. "I'm afraid we will be leaving as well Mizukage-sama. Yumi-" Sayano had turned to bow towards the other guest at their table, but she was already gone. Takashi who was also turning to now in Yumiko's direction was surprised as well.  

"When did she?" Takashi asked dumbfounded. Where Yumiko was at that point was irrelevant and trying to dwell on the enigmatic character wasn't getting them anywhere. 

The Mizukage paid his respects and wished the children safe travels on the long journey back to Kotogakure. When Sayano and Takashi got downstairs, they found the rest of their family already getting inside the vehicle. It has come early. "Nice of you two to join us, we were just about to leave" Yoshihide smiled. It took all of Sayano's might not to roll her eyes at her father. With him it was impossible to tell if he was being serious or sarcastic. However, personal experience taught Sayano that he was always serious. 

"Well then, we arrived right on time!" Takashi laughed while hopping into the incredibly luxurious vehicle. Sayano followed close behind him. When all riders were secure, the driver pulled off from the curb speedily. Sayano put her hand up to the glass sadly, watching the hotel disappear from view. As a political figure, Sayano would have other parties to attend to, but she desperately wanted to be at this one. However these were the cards she was dealt and they were the ones she would play with. She wasn't the type to ruminate over misfortunes. It was going to be an adventure getting home, so Sayano made herself comfortable and tried to sleep. Before she could doze off, she was awoken by ferocious yelling

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT" the windows shook from the vibration of Yoshihide's voice. 

"Ha...ha...ha... I can explain" Takashi chuckled nervously, his eyes shifting between Yoshihide's red face and Katsumi's squishy body moving slowly on the vehicle's floor. 

Sayano sneered and leaned up against Takashi. "Hmm, what had I said earlier about him?" Takashi rammed his elbow into her, but the girl only laughed.

"Shut up. Just shut up." Takashi said.​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 18, 2016)

*Yuuko Shinohara - Interaction w/ Mao Motonashi*


*Crossroads V*

Yuuko eyed the phone her friend had just shoved into her hands. Inspecting it carefully, she turned it a couple of times as her eyes widened a little. "Hey...isn't this the lattest model? I remember seeing the advertisement just a couple of months ago. Who did you kill to get your hands on it?"

Her voice held the perfect mix of curiosity and innocence but one look at his face and she knew she was fooling no one. Yuuko was blatantly ignoring everything he said before handing her the electronic gadget. A small sigh escaped her friend's lips before he turned and started walking, obviously intending to actually take her home. Such a gentleman. Putting the phone away in her pouch, she quickly caught up to him.

The street lamps where casting their light on the streets as Yuuko steered them both in the direction of her house, their footsteps the only thing ensuring neither of them had suddenly turned deaf. Yet it wasn't as if the silence was awkward. Just two friends walking home after an afternoon spent together, having spent the entire time chatting in some way or another, the quiet was now more than welcome in their tired minds.

Nevertheless, even if she appreciated it, Yuuko couldn't help but feel uneasy. With each step closer to her home, the girl felt the grip on her heart tighten painfully.

"Your place looks different..." Ace commented once they were both in front of the gate that overlooked the Shinohara's backyard.

"You probably just remember seeing it always from the front, where the restaurant is," she answered with a small shrug. "Hanako-ba-chan has been changing the garden though."

"Hmm."

Working hard to keep herself from frowning, the teenager took off her friend's jacket and handed it back to him now that she didn't need it anymore, muttering a small thanks. Suddenly, her mind was racing, trying to make an excuse to invite him inside, just to make him stay a little longer.

No phone, no address, no nothing. How long wouldn't it be before she saw Ace again? But to ask him to stay would be wrong, he obviously didn't want to and it would make him uncomfortable to make him stay for dinner. They had obviously reached the point where their roads were supposed to split and she was the only one still trying to hold on. Reaching out, Yuuko grabbed Ace's shoulder and squeezed hard. "Don't be a stranger."

He had the decency of not showing her another fake smile. "See you when I see you."

Grabbing her keys, she walked up to her back door and opened it, immediately finding herself flooded with the warmth and light that came from inside her home. Door fully open, she turned back. Ace was still standing there, waiting for her to go in before he left. It struck her how cold he must be, with rain still pouring lightly over his head and shoulders. 

The soft scent of her aunt's delicious cooking floated outside, making her stomach growl softly, and she could hear the good-natured bickering between her uncle and Tora over some drama on TV. He was aware of all this as well, some of the warm light peeked around her to shine on him. 

Walking inside, Yuuko closed the door and Ace was left in the dark.












"I'm home!" The girl called out, ignored by her uncle and mentor though her aunt padded over to the kitchen's entry to greet her.

"Yuuko! What happened to you, child?"

"I tripped over a pond, don't worry. I'll just go take a quick shower and come back down to give you a hand with dinner," she told Hanako, for once trying to avoid the woman's mothering tendencies instead of indulging herself in them. Even if it had been his choice, the fact that she had left a friend out in the cold, practically abandoned, while she came back to a home filled with love, didn't sit well with Yuuko.

With a heavy heart, she left her worried aunt downstairs and entered her room to gather a fresh change of clothes. After a second of hesitating, she left the upper side of her closet alone and pulled out the small wooden box hidden at the bottom. Placing it on her desk, Yuuko opened it grabbed an old, ratty coin purse.

Inside were three marbles of different colors that brought a small, peaceful smile to her face. Putting them back inside the box, she grabbed Ace's phone from her pouch and turned it off before gently setting it down snug against the purse.

It was only 10 minutes later, when she was blow drying her hair, that the kunoichi remembered with a small gasp. "I could've read all the dirty texts he sent Hotaru-chan! That would have been good material to blackmail him into staying...but now he phone's already off and there's no way I can guess the pin."

"Oh well," she babbled to herself. "Another opportunity will surely come."

??Maybe if I become the Raikage he?ll be inclined to come back.?
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 18, 2016)

Mao Motonashi



Fading Memoir: The Wilted Flower Blooms​
His eyes traced the soiled earth, subtle rain drops adorned the emptiness of the space, the moment where the gleam of her eye spoke in tender volumes, a rather bitter-sweet exchange between understanding and want was delivered in a mesh of a small instance, but through it was the end of their venture, the end of a simple exchange, of a bitter good-bye. Her last words roamed on his mind, grasping the hood of his jacket, he hid his mien behind its cloth, his feet would guide him across the night, the winds would be his only guide, placing his hands on the hilt of the blade he wandered across the distance, perhaps that in itself was the anodyne he needed, yet he knew a certain part of her suffered, perhaps that was the bitterness which situated itself on him, the bitterness that someone worried, even if slightly, but still allowed him the freedom to step away and pursuit his calling, stopping, his head swayed, almost turning to see behind him, gripping the hilt tighter he continued his step, into the distance. A final good-bye to his former village an acceptance of anything and everything, and with it, the burden that would come from merely saying farewell to his hiraeth, to his former home.

~*~​
_I hardly knew you, perhaps those aren't the words that I'd like to use personally, but they are what I would use. I can't really control that desire, or the thought that continuously make it's way to my concious. Unlike before, this wasn't a cry for help, it wasn't a shout for mercy, it wasn't an act of kindness. I was being incredibly selfish, and for her to have abide by that was incredible on her part. No apologies would ever make what I did right, but still you agreed. And even though my cheek was met with the end of that anger, you held on to what was left into a smile, but maybe you didn't? And maybe a part of me would've wished that you took the blade out of my hands, that you'd smile and told me it be alright. But, maybe if you'd done so, I wouldn't have held my end of the bargain to someone whom I hurt, to the many whom I've damaged. _​
His feet arrived at the scene of a looming dark, before him was the home where he stayed for the entirety of his life, as he grew older he expected to one day leave the seams of such, and now, now that he stands in the presence of such a small, benign comfort, he finds a slight weight carry the burden of a responsibility that carried in his heart. Behind him, stood his parents, along side a small child of blonde hair, small of stature. Grasping the hands of the two adults while she wondered of the arm that his friend had lost. 

_And I certainly don't pride myself in believing this is the best road, but this is a road. This is a step into what I believe will be the best outcome. Perhaps I'm gambling more than I could ever hope to make up, but no one ever said that this would be easy, and whoever did was probably lying to himself.​_
Levi arrived along with his daughter, placing his hand on top of the shoulder of Mao's father, he lead them into the distance. Shinobu, who have been in a trance was pulled along with the, Mao stared one last time before turning himself and following the group to their next destination. While Levi took them to the island, Mao would continue his travels by land.

_I can't be the world hero, and I don't intend to be. Hero's follow a code, I follow my instinct, I do not do good because of the sake of good, I do good because it's merely something that I want to do. And though this could be considered and malicious action, perhaps that's just a bitter pill I have to swallow.
_​​
And so, with this, he releases the ties he held with the Village Hidden in the Clouds. 

_But then again... I'm just a boy who decided to fight with one arm._

END​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
"Pathetic." The voice called from behind Jirou, it was cold and familiar at the same time. The doll masked man tilted his head as he stared, there before him was a man, similar to that of Jirou in appearance. 

"Who is that?" The masked man asked from his control room, watching the footage. 

"No." Megumi's pupils dilated as she spoke, on the screen before her was none other than Ichirou.

"Always needing help. Little Jirou."This voice snapped the purple haired gennin from his state of shock, behind him his brother. the last time he'd seen him was as he was melting to the ground so many weeks ago.

"What are you..." Ichirou did not respond, no, instead with a single flash forward he slices the doll faces man in two. 

"Yeah, this seems to be just fine." Ichirou clenched his hands closed a few times. "Don't worry about the priestess. She was a copy." He kicked the lifeless body of Kiyoko. "Poor little thing, she was out in the middle of the ocean."

"Where's Kiyoko!" Jirou screamed. 

"I wonder." Ichirou smirked. "Maybe you'll have to beat it out of me."

"Don't make me do this!" The gennin shouts with all his might, "Not again!"

"No Jirou." Ichirou's smirk curls along his lips. "You'll be the one defeated this time." 

---

"Why is he here!? How did he get here!?" The masked man screams, slamming his fists into the console. 

"It's laughable you would think your fortress location undisclosed to me."

The voice shook to the masked man to the core of his being, only one man, one could have such a voice. Only one man could track him to where he is now, only one."

"Do you think finding my lair was your doing? That it was mere luck that I allowed you to slip through the cracks? It was by design."

Once more memories flooded the masked man's mind. 

"And once more, by design, shall this island triturate. That word means, to reduce to a fine powder. As I'm assuming you did not know."

He feared to turn around, for he already knew what would be there. 

"Young woman, my quarrel is not with you." His hand flew past and her bindings undone. "Flee before I have no future use for you."

Megumi nodded and left quick as she could...


----------



## Kenju (Mar 23, 2016)

[<<Head-Hunt Under The Dark Eclipse - The Enemy Is YOU>>]

Tsunamori, Kentarou
_"By The Bits"_


_"Well you know Mr. Genius, maybe you can had over a flash bomb or two,"_ Kentarou commented on Ren's plan of action as they all headed to face Kurome  and her monster. Clicking his teeth, Ren tossed two flash bombs toward the young young teacher, who caught them in his palm. The boy of course cringed when he saw the girl be attacked, but he couldn't do anything at the moment about it. They had bigger things to worry about, literally standing before all of them in it's black manifestation.

Seeing the group heading for hits master, the Black Maw swiped it's claw, which could easily smash them all in a single strike. Of course, they would not let such a thing undo their hardwork so easily. All of them managed to leap away from it's grasp, the potential blow scrapping away the sand and stone in it's path. Screams could be heard in the distance at the sight and sound of destruction the beast brought upon their village.

_"That's enough out of you!"_ Kentarou pulled his arm back and swung one of the flash bombs forward at The Black Maw's face. Zane, who was eagerly awaiting to get rid of the Black Maw aswell, also threw the other flash bomb that Kentarou had tossed over. In a second or two without it's reaction, the small ball ignited into a sphere of light that spread out in all directions. Trying not to be blinded, Kentarou held his palm up to prevent the light. However, still being able to see the monster's features between his fingers, the boy called out in dismay, _"Dammit, it's not working!"_

The black figure's image seemed to shake like static and it was slowed down for a bit, but those were only the slight affects managed from the flash bomb. In other words, it was a failure. 

Kurome stood from out the dust, scratches all over her body and a constant scowl on her face. She was far from done with her opposition as they headed over to most likely finish her off. It was at that moment the Black Maw transformed again, changing into a massive pool of shadow of in a second and traveling distance in a mere moment.
_"It's coming your way!"_ Kentarou warned Ren and Shige, allowing them too get away from being swallowed, but still knocked to the side by it's massive head when it erupted from it's form.

Shige had managed to avoid a dangerous landing thanks to her summoning monstrosity, however Ren's back scrapped along the thick sand for a second or two before flipping over to his feet. _"We can't get to her unless we deal with that thing. But it's so damn fast, how are we going to-"_ Before Kentarou could finish his obvious complaint, Ren interrupted. "Don't worry so much, I have an idea,"

Kentarou frowned while looking at their situation, _ "Well I hope it's better than  _
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2016)

"Shinobi must look underneath the underneath."​
*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE*​
_Lightning rumbled, air rippled and rocks burst. Hana Houki gracefully fluttered down from the sky, landed besides an awestruck Ren and smiled. "Lightning Pearl. One of our Clan's coming-of-age techniques, usually taught to..."  Her smile widened. 

"... kids a little older than you, but there's no reason why you can't get a head-start, right?"

"Right!" Ren beamed back, locked his eyes with the boulder next to the one his cousin had just destroyed and paused. "How do I do it?"

Hana raised her arms, slowly forming the seals for the jutsu. "You form the ram seal for nature transformation, then use the snake seal to focus the chakra to a specific point on your body. Imagine it as a small ball, concentrate it, then... release!" 

The younger Houki nodded, and slowly processed the instructions. He hadn't learned any techniques involving so many steps yet; nature transformation in itself was almost an entirely new concept to him. Still, he'd never catch up if he kept to learning at the same pace as everybody else. To neither Lin nor Hana. "Sounds easy enough!" Ren said, stepped forward then begin making the seals. 

Lightning chakra felt unfamiliar to his body. Unfamiliar, yet... oddly invigorating, even though the process of nature transformation should have felt like the opposite. It was energy, it was excitement, it was...

Painful.

The pleasant buzz he felt in his body quickly became an unpleasant prickle; like a constant static shock that flowed through the body. "Maybe it's... not so easy after all," Ren grunted. "With the way the chakra's flowing through my body like this, I'll never be able to shape it into a ball like you did..."

Hana remained silent. 

"But..." Ren grimaced. "Even geniuses have to use training wheels sometimes, right?" He slowly extended two arms forward, hands shaking with the effort, and placed the palms together. Lightning slowly gathered in the space between his two hands, flowing into a single concentrated spot. 
_

*Boom!*

_The sudden explosion of electricity threw him to the side like a ragdoll. "I guess it's still too early after all. Still, very good progress! At this rate, you should be able to get it down within the next few months, Ren."_


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 24, 2016)

The Black Garden - The Bell Toils












Bright threw his arms wide as if to greet the an welcomed guest the Tengu's head cocked to the side as the last of the creatures fell dissolving into a black mist, their chakra drawn back into the green miasma energies of the forge. "Welcome to the party brother spirit, we we're just celebrating the return of Dendar's dominion... Although it appears you have killed all my guests, an wist the other away, that is too bad he was here for the main event that poor forgotten soul."

"Drop the act Dagra Dai, it may fool the mortals but not me."Mifune responded turning to face the lab coat man, still riddled with holes where the chakra rounds had penetrated. "Heh... The bell toils, a new age is upon us. So let us dance the night away for the moon shall soon crumble."

"If you believe you can succeed where your master had failed..."

"Oh I do indeed, little owl fliers higher and higher."Dagra Dai leaped forward leading with a swing of his fist, clearly choreographed Mifune had no problem blocking the attack, but to simply block wasn't enough when it came to fighting spirits of the Veil. His palm opened and chakra overwhelmed him, the intricate mechanical wings shattered and Mifune was knocked back clutching his chest. He didn't bleed but his sword and body was left distorted as if struggling to maintain it's cohesion.

"Oh... you holding together. Chakra strong indeed, perhaps they were wrong to exile. I wonder, do Tengu have a Gizzard or Stomach? Perhaps we can find out together?"

"My exile may have made me weaker, breaking my bond with the Uchiha but knowledge forgotten is not knowledge lost." He leaped back dodging another blow watching from a distance as Bright struck the earth the ground beginning to turn into almost static substance. Then another and another each time the world itself shuddered retreating from this plane to another only to return twisted and warped. Going on the offensive he nimbly ducked beneath the next attack and arced his black blade up and across Bright's midsection but was taken by surprise when he caught the blade and kicked him across his ribs.

"ACK..."His body struck the distant wall, and it's distorted mass played havoc on his body, feathers fused together, and his skin melded with the walls structure causing it to tear as he fell to the floor catching himself only to fall to the ground. "You know, you were perhaps the worst person to fight me. Being formed of chakra and all that business, once more I know your true name.... Could kill you. But no fun in that heh."

Earthen spires pierced his limbs and he snapped his beak shut holding back the scream, they were flimsy and easily broken but no matter how hard he tried he couldn't break free. "So let's find out... together Mifune of the Carrion Court..." Bright thrust the tips of his fingers into Mifune's stomach sniggering like an excited child he only paused when three quartz stones orbited around him 

Each was connected by a beam of energy each more brilliant than the last he quickly pulled away leaving Mifune's body to deteriorate. "You have caused enough damage for one day, Dagra Dai."

Bright looked up to see Jonan hovering above the ground as the stones pulled back to orbit around him, "Oh here we go, almost like a child's story. Why can I never have my fun?"

"Remove your chakra from him."

"Oh but he is so very delicious, all that knowledge. Heh who knew you and Hattori were enemies, it is so very delicious."

"Would you prefer I rip all that knowledge from you again, Dagra Dai?"

"Oh... you've changed. So serious now ain't ya? Big wig defender of the slaves... And we had such high hopes for you little one."Bright responded and flicked his wrist bringing everything back to it's normal shape and form. A quartz stone that had embedded itself into his skin pulling away, "Ah well... mission accomplished." Bright nodded distorting from view before completely disappearing.

Ori rushed into the chamber and frowned, "Mifune got himself beaten up... damn crow is too curious running off on his own like that."

"He will survive, our concern now lies upon the forge and how to best contain it."

"The forge? The thing is broken beyond repair how he..."

"That is Dagra Dai's doing, and for that reason we cannot stop it without killing him. Equally he cannot syphon any souls from the Material world without an agent their to provide the bridge.... See to Mifune's condition, I will remain here and do what I can to contain the Forge."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2016)

_I remember the sound of rain.

It depicts the days of a time I could do nothing. Of an instance of time where all my attempts ended in failure. The instance the droplet meets stone, I am reminded of a time of thought, where even the moon hid behind a veil. Life in itself is a wonderful adventure, but also a painful journey. Through my decisions in life I neglected the world, I neglected it's kindness. Found a void where I also found possibility, to eradicate the world of an infinite evil, I took the mantle of villain, I took the power of the damned and followed a path everyone criticized. I gave up on the luxuries in life, I removed myself from any and all obstacles. And ultimately, I died. My tale unsung, just like I wanted. 

Those of whom I tried to save where in fact, saved. None held an abundant connection with me... None cared for my loss. I was not mourned, I was not forgiven either. And yet, I am glad. I am glad that the outcome churned on my favor, that I managed to fathom the powers which guided me. And yet, those are the deepest scars that have been carved on my heart. The times... Those times... 

I still feel like a child. 

I just feel like I want to protect you.

"And this time I won't fail." _



Chivalry of a Lost Soul: Fray of the Unsung​
_"I'm still waiting for answer, you know?"_

Said Kenta, his finger tapped impatiently on the surface of a table, his eyes scanning the expression on Rosuto's mien, he didn't deliver on as much to expectation. He silently watched the distance as he normally did, Kenta's tapping began to become harsher, his teeth clenched tightly as his hand slammed upon the table and he rushed towards Rosuto, grabbing his shoulder his pulled him onto proximity, their eyes meeting, Kenta's grip tightening on him, his fury exposing itself on the stare of his eyes. 

_"Answer me! Why is he still alive!? Why are you keeping him alive!? You should've ended him, you should've killed the bastard!" _

Rosuto's eyes swayed to his hand, his grip, and slowly returned to Kenta's, words were unnecessary to transmit his message, Kenta understood it immediately, but he continued to pull Rosuto back and forward for an answer, he couldn't understand it at all, he was locked up in a dimensional prison, he suffered through the entirety of his Shinobi career, he couldn't understand how he was so forgiving to such, he paved roads with blood to merely find a whiff of this man, he neglected the world and yet after all the struggle, after all the inertia, he left the scum live! 

"Let go of me, Kenta." 

Spoke Rosuto, finally making his thought transparent. This lit Kenta's anger even further, the tremble on his arm grew, but he conceded. Rosuto walked pass him, not turning his gaze towards his companion, before Kenta pulled out his weapon and drew it against his own teacher. Pulling on the hammer of the gun, the sound met the ears of his teacher, turning his gaze finally Rosuto stopped at his tracks. 

_"Who are you!? You're not him! You're not the Ross I knew!" _

"Kenta-"

_"Don't say anything or I'll blow a fucking hole inbetween your eyes! You're not leaving this room until you give a full explanation of WHY you're leaving the greatest threat in the world walk around the earth!"_

"Lower your gun." 

_"Answer. My. Question." _

The Sharingan eye trained on him, the trembling from his arm, anxiety took over Kenta's upbringing. He couldn't contain his anger and much less his impulse, of course, regardless of weather this is Kenta, this is not the boy who he knew in the other world no. He was perhaps the same identity, he was in fact a Kenta but not the one he had previously met, the one he saved back at his world. This was a man who grew on this world, who trained and grew to become a mercenary and merely inherited the memories of Kenta, the boy who was once Rosuto's companion and the closest he had to a brother. 

"I see." 

_"What!?" _

"You really aren't him." 

He continued his pace, walking farther and farther away from the current situation, Kenta shot his gun, but missed entirely, not even causing the man flinch at his dismissal. 

_"Don't you leave, Ross! Come back here you piece of shit! If you don't deal with the kid I swear to you I'll finish what I started! I swear to you!" _

All you could listen after such was a racket withing the room, just a man who's essence has been transmogrified after exposure to the white room. He began to notice the negative effects, battling with mind an emotion, thought and reality. He was no more a tool than what Rosuto was the moment he uncovered this power. Outside was Hanekawa leaning on the wall awaiting for Rosuto's departure.

"What are you going to do? Surely if you allow him freedom he will go after Mao."

"He will, and he will fail." Rosuto spoke with assurance.

"The corridor plays with its residents, if one does not home such and control it, it will teeter your fate in an endless string of repetition. Bringing you close to what you desire, to then snip it away from you at the last instance, laughing at your struggle. Finding enjoyment in the distraught." 

"Even so he is not the Kenta you knew, you would allow this to happen to him?"

"No. I wanted to save him too, but the moment he interacted with Mao he snapped the part of the mind which correlated that connection. He wasn't the Kenta we knew who had a natural affinity to sustain that world." 

The two began to pace into the distance, both allowing the madness of a man consume him at the foreground. 

"I have acquired some necessary information. Kyo Minami is now under a political struggle with a nation called the Small Three." 

"Ah yes, he has possession of those or more so his family ties him to that circle. It's not mystery as to what he wants." 

"Yes, the location is far to similar. He plans to have part of his livelihood bleed onto this world too." 

"But yet you aren't planning on placing a stop to him." 

His summon was keen, an not merely due to their pact. She, although relentless, held an understanding for Rosuto. Almost like if she were the only one able to really keep him unaware of her presence long enough for him to miss her, and much enough for him not to evade it. Though ultimately, he never demonstrated such.

"Right, he'd busy now. He won't have to deal with me and if he does, it'll be too late." 

"I'd disagree. Attacking when he's week is basically the best option, right now. He's one of the few that know who you are."

"And if he's smart he'll keep quiet. He's probably not unaware of Mao's existence either. He doesn't want to lit those fires, it'll end not only badly for him but for the villages and his plan." 

"He has a rather intricate amount of followers on this world, I don't think they'd mind rallying against you."

"And if he does, then he's the better fool. The man is just as bad as I was when I was alive in our world. He feigns a glory he never attained. A hero like him is a fraud. He isn't like Sensei and he'll never hold a candle to him." 

"Perhaps you merely are confusing him with yourself?"

"And that's why I understand the man. He's merely a tool to his own emotion. He wants to gain a monopoly to form his own desires and the people rally behind him. He's no shorter than obtaining world domination. He will be taking away the flag of three nations without a single thought of what they have to say about it. He expects the world to bend the knee at his leisure. What kind of leader is that?"  

"Not like you'd follow any leader anyway." 

"Enough of him. It's time to move."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2016)

*Jirou Nishimaru
The Island of Dreams
*​
Jirou clenched his fist and charged for his brother. The two locked in a battle and near equally. Each punch, each kick, The two would move and shift, just enough to counter or dodge the others blow. It was less of a carnage filled battle and more like a dance. Perhaps it was because Ichirou was toying with him, But Jirou knew it was because he couldn’t hit his brother. He didn’t want to lose him, not a third time. 

“Why are you doing this...” Megumi rubbed her wrists as she watched the mysterious man look down upon his former subject. 

“Because I can. Because there are keys to unlocking the true potential of humanity and I am to be the one who turns them.” His eyes shifted back to the girl. “I would recommend heading out towards the eastern sector of this island. Young Kiyoko should be waking up shortly.” Megumi grit her teeth and jolted for said part of the island. 

“Now then my dear friend. It’s time to go back… You have much valuable data to recover.” His hand slowly eclipsed the masked man and shrouded him in shadow.


----------



## Hero (Apr 12, 2016)

Team 6
30 Days of Night
 Part 3
 Interaction

​ ​ 










_______________________________________________​ 
Sayano and Genta stared each other down harshly from their respective sides of the floating platform. Words did not need to be exchanged. The only form of communication that was going to be shared between the two shinobi was going to come from the blows they were about to trade. Overall Genta was the more skilled shinobi, far more superior than Sayano. He was nothing less than a prodigy, the top of Kotogakure's current ninja class. However in spite of his credentials, Sayano was the player on the battlefield heavily advantaged in their match up.

For  starters, Sayano was faster than Genta. But speed alone wouldn't win  Sayano the match. Her speed combined with her expertise as a swordsmen  however would assure the kunoichi a swift victory. Sayano  witnessed how Genta utilized the padded pole and she admitted it was  impressive for someone without formal training in swordsmanship. He was a  shinobi clearly worthy of holding the number 1 position in their class, but the boy's ranking could only extend so far. Genta was now driving in _her_ lane.

"HIYAAAAAA" Sayano roared, flinging herself towards her adversary. Genta firmly placed a foot behind him to solidify a stance, but made sure to leave enough spring on his back foot should he have to evade. The shinobi knew Sayano had impressive skills in swordsmanship and wasn't the least bit concerned when he decided to take her on as his opponent. Growing up together and going on missions together, he had seen her fight. The woman's mastery of whatever weapon she held far exceeded his own. However, whenever Sayano possessed a weapon, namely her sword, her fighting style was linear. Predictable. 

"If you truly believe this match was going to be a sweep, you had another thing coming my dear." Genta smiled thoughtfully as his and Sayano's padded poles collided.
​


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

TEAM 6
The Ghost In The Tokaido Inn
Part 2












_Something wicked this way comes_
_______________________



"So this is the Toakido Inn..." Sayano said stepping forward towards the bride. Tokaido Inn was a very grandiose and opulent structure on the edge of Kotogakure, nearing the borders of the Inoue Kingdom. It was built in a traditional light contry style, with a color scheme encompassing shades of red, green and semi-dark tones of brown.

Sayano surveyed the surroundings of the inn slightly bewildered. Asami, who was just doing the same earlier, noticed Sayano's puzzled expression. "I know what you're thinking. This inn occupies more land thatn what was detailed in the mission report."

Sayano nodded affirmatively. "Yeah, there was no mention of an amusement park," Sayano stated, turning around to tface the theme park they had to walk through to get to the inn front. "I wish the owners were here so we could questions them, but it's no big deal. They're an older couple, so details like that probably slip their going mind."

"Where are the owners anyway?" Takashi interjected. Asami rolled her eyes.

"Maybe if you listed to Sayano's more detailed briefing on the way here, instead of trying to finesse me, you'd know that the owners left because they could not stand the thought of sleeping in the place where their grandchildren went missing."

"Also, the owners of the inn probably didn't feel safe here. Can you really blame them?" Sayano added.

"Well now that we're all informed, let's begin this search shall we?" Asami said as she walked to stand in front of her two teammates. "This place is huge, therefore our most effective way to finding these kids is to..."

"Split up." Takashi interrupted by finishing Asami's sentence. The kunoichi nodded.

"Usually I would not suggest such a plan, but given the nature of this mission, it is perfectly fine. Would you agree, Sayano?"

"I concur, but before we begin, take a look at this." Sayano said as she rummaged through her bag to reveal a map. "It's a blueprint of the Inn. There are four floors, so I think it's best if you and Takashi each split responsiblity."

"Right. Well, if I may, I'll take the top and second floor." Takashi said placing his stake.

"That leaves me with the ground floor and boiler room then." Asami sighed. "What does that leave you, Sayano?"

"I'll search the grounds of the theme park. If needed, I'll head deeper into the surrounding forest."

Takashi and Asami showed their approval of the plan and both started to make their way across the bridge. Before they stepped onto the wooden structure, Sayano called out to the duo.

"This is a D ranked mission, but that doesn't mean any of us should be nonchalant."

Takashi cracked a smile and chuckled. "We know big sis, as shinobi, we know never to be careless." 

"Yeah, now stop holding us up and get to work." Asami echoed Takashi stance while waving a dismissive hand towards Sayano. Sayano smiled and turned her back on the pair as she began her own search. She took some time to look around the beautiful amusement park grounds with its many colored flowers, rotting rides, old statues of gods dug from ancient ruins, other newer ones of holy saints, and the rose-colored walls across the many shops and booths. Sayano liked to think that there was an innocuous explanation for everything, but her father taught her better than that. Everything in life is a coin, and like that coin, things have two sides to them, and one side is _always_ ominous.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2016)

*HEAD-HUNT UNDER THE DARK ECLIPSE
*​Fighting creatures of pure darkness was a little bit beyond Ren's expertise, he had to admit. He was a shinobi; a man firmly grounded in reality, not some kind of monster hunter from the story books. As far as combating this thing went, he was very much out of his depth. 

But fighting psychopaths? Very much within his expertise and his depth. 

_How do you take down whose sanity is like brittle glass? With knives and jutsu? No. With words.
_
The Black Maw came at Ren again, as if sensing his intent, but the Houki moved a step quicker. He jumped over it, cresting through the air in a graceful arc as he avoided being crushed, and moved towards Kurome. A smirk played on his features. There was no plan as such, no masterful gambit to achieve victory in one fell intellectual swoop. But he smiled anyway, if only to throw the girl off.

"Come now," he taunted. "There are only four of us, and you can't take us down?" He leaped at her, bringing his blade down on hers, grinding metal against metal. The screech rang in his enhanced ears unpleasantly, but he did his best to ignore it.

He spun, sent Kurome stumbling back from the momentum, then made a noncommittal swing for her throat. "Mother will be disappointed, you know," he said, watching her closely as she danced out of the way. He dug a single foot into the ground. The glare she sent his way told him that it was working. _I can't exactly give her a mental breakdown and save the day, but if I frustrate her enough, she'll surely slip up and make a mistake.
_
Ren reacted immediately as she came back at him, kicking up dust and sand in her face as she neared. The girl cried out in anger, stumbling back in shock, then flew away as the Houki planted a foot in her chest. "What's she doing, anyway? Sending a little girl to do this." He shook his head in disapproval. "Honestly? If you ask me, this mother person sounds like a bit of a coward."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 2, 2016)

_"My granddad used to tell me:  <A bullet sounds the same in every language.> Regardless of what you say now, or whatever you do to try to remedy this. It's obvious that your blood's and mines will spill."
_
Revy



_"Who am I? Now to be be perfectly honest, it doesn't matter. I, like my father and my comrades are a part of Parashi. That word is more meaningful to me than you could ever imagine, it symbolizes home. It whisper comfort to me. It's family, it's the honor among thieves. And I realize that even if we don't share blood, we ourselves are what keep the other in check, like family does."_

_"So, who am I, you might ask?"_

_"If it's a name you want..."_










​We all belong in a special place, much like the animals in the wildlife, we assume roles and comforts that abide by our own standards of normalcy. We, people of the Earth share this common truth. We stigmatize, we see and we assume by the ideas that we use as representations of our reality. People are the only animal in existence to be conscious of its own place in the world. As such, much of us realize that we are not part of the systematic culture. That we might not abide by the rules of _'normalcy'_ like the others. That the simplicity, the monotony of normalcy is the cage that restricts us from spreading our wings. Which is why, as Neo-pirates, Parashi abides by its own regulations, but that does not mean that they aren't uncivilized. They sustain themselves by a code, but regardless, They won't pretend that they are above consequences, or that they are above than any of the villages and countries that bathed themselves on the sweet mistress that is the flow of chakra. Parashi is a world where even the so called incompetent can find a home, become relevant. It is relatively small, and lathered in infamy. Not a flag to represent them, a memory of long past as their guide to prosperity in the bumpy road. 

"Cap'n?" Said a young brunette to her father, she who stares boringly at the ceiling of their boat, while the lamp that hangs above the two swings at the gentle rocking of the waves force. Her father, focused intently on his own thoughts, eyes closed as to ward the vision from hindering his pattern merely responds with a grunt noise as to justify that his attention was caught. The brunette, Revy, turned her eyes towards him while lazily playing with a toothpick, moving it side to side as a subconscious mechanism to doing nothing. Her hands holding the back of her hands while she laid on the room's hammock, her father on the other hand sat on his chair behind a desk. 

"Mao hasn't been back since he left his parents and little sister here." 

Her father, Levi, finally opened his eyes and shot a stern stare towards his daughter, as if she read his thoughts like an open book, he remains silent and listens to her intently. Hands crossed while tapping the side of the arm, without moving his head, his eyes trained themselves to the bored lass who continued to express her thought. 

"I can't say I don't blame him. He's been through a lot, but he's starting to become reckless, again. The situation at Kumo was commendable, but he suddenly gained an air of immortality."

He turned his seat towards her, placing his elbows on the surface of the table, thinking about her words and how similar they've become to his own. Perhaps this was the girl he trained to become the next successor, or perhaps it was merely in her genes to be just like him. It's said the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, but indeed she was now a catalyst for his mind, the second perspective. Perhaps she felt he needed such and decided to stay here and accompany in lonesome thought. 

"So you're saying he need to be humbled." Her eyes shifted to the side, mirroring her father's stare her words spoke with wisdom. Again, a reflection of his own thoughts placed and a younger canvas. It was as if knew these were the qualities needed to bring her father to a final decision. 

"If you taught me anything is that people always gets what's coming to them. And that applies to him too. I think he'll get what he wants. But he lost an arm already, and honestly, though he shows promise he still shouldn't be hanging around on his own." She grinned.

"But he's stubborn too, so I don't think anything can be done about him." 

"So you suggest we forget about him? Revy, you know I can't do that after I placed myself in the position that I did." 

Those words were one of caring, Revy however felt slight hostility towards them. She, knowing that it came from a place of truth, knowing these words were what formed part of her father, still she felt detached to them. Foreign even, those words were never one she heard, or one she felt. That sentiment was one her father rarely shared towards her. Her eyes staring blankly at the surface of the ceiling remained silent through the rest of it. She couldn't find a reply. Levi stood and spoke.

"Revy." Walking towards the door he beckoned her to follow. Lifting herself from the comfort, she stretched herself until she met her end. Alleviation started to roam her muscles, twisting her neck in a circular motion as she followed behind. They moved towards the outside and exited the ship. In the opening of the area where her comrades of Parashi, along with Mao who had seemed to made his return, finally. Revy who had made eye contact with him saluted him with a simple peace sign, which he followed up with a grin, chewing on her toothpick, while Levi's face merely seemed to have scrunched up in a simple spur of annoyance. The two paced to the area. 

"You better have a reason for coming back here as if you think I'll let you get away with this." 

"...Sorry, I took a stroll out." 

"Yeah, I noted." The thunderous tone of Levi's voice made the tension grow ever larger, perhaps Mao himself knew he was in deep trouble, but he remained adamant in his smile as to ward of the problem. 

"You really screwed up now, you ninny." 

"...Hehe, well can I at least--" 

"One-thousand laps across the field. One-thousand push-ups. And upside down crunches until you feel brunt out. Then you're in charge of training for the next week. So you won't be permitted exit until then. And don't think this is over either, kid. You and I have business to attend to." 

Defeat settled on Mao, he really couldn't find the words to combat that, Revy laughed under her breath as her father continued towards the distance, tapping Mao's shoulder as a testament of good luck, she followed behind her father and left Mao to his demise. After such, Mao stroked his hair and took a deep breath, starting to do what he was told to do. As they continued down the road, Levi checked his watch to see the time, seeing that they arrived in time to the pub the others should be coming shortly after. Revy stood outside while her father took some drinks, there in the distance the doctor, the very one who treated Mao's arm came strolling by for their appointment. 

"Yoooo." 

"Hello, Revy. Shall we go inside?"


----------

